# Wartezimmer 2007



## Skymaster (20. November 2006)

So dann wird nun das neue Wartezimmer eröffnet...

Ich hab MEIN ES8 bereits mitte September bestellt  

War da noch jemand schneller als ich?
Möchte doch unbedingt der ERSTE sein!!!  


Obwohl, hab gehört, dass Canyon die Bestellliste nicht unbedingt chronologisch abarbeitet...


----------



## DMass (21. November 2006)

Zweiter...obwohl ich noch nix bestellt habe...aber will nen RR-Rahmen...dazu müsst ich die aber wenigstens mal auf der Website sehen....wann kommt die ENDLICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacki.de (21. November 2006)

Habe gestern mein WXC 8 bestellt. Mir wurde schon zugesichert, dass  sich alles chronologisch nach Bestelleingang abspielt.
Naja, Vorfreude soll ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude sein und ich fiebere erst mal dem Verkaufsstart entgegen, damit ich erfahre was ich für wieviel bekommen werde.


----------



## cyrox (21. November 2006)

Ich will mir auch ein RR bestellen, muss wohl leider auf die Homepage warten und dann einfach relativ schnell sein .

Ich hab das ganze Spiel mal vor 2 jahren für ein Big Mountain mitgemacht  sowas will ich nicht mehr erleben


----------



## AmmuNation (21. November 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Ich hab MEIN ES8 bereits mitte September bestellt
> 
> Obwohl, hab gehört, dass Canyon die Bestellliste nicht unbedingt chronologisch abarbeitet...



Wenn du mitte September ein ES8 bestellt hast, dann ists kein 2007er, sondern ein 2006er. Ausser du meintest ES8.0...
Und ich hab *mein* XC5.0 am 13.11 bestellt, resp. die Bestätigung per Mail erhalten.
Wenn du tatsächlich ein ES8.0 bestellt haben solltest, bist du wohl einer der ersten, zusammen mit mir und eventuellen andern Kunden. Ich habe absichtlich nicht gewartet bis der Katalog draussen ist, sondern jetzt schon bestellt. Grund siehe im Zitat...

Zitat aus nem früheren Canyon Mail:



> Sollte Ihnen die Finalversion Ihres Rades nicht zusprechen, können Sie
> Ihre Bestellung noch umändern bzw. stornieren. Im Falle einer
> rechtzeitigen Umbestellung verlieren Sie nicht Ihre
> Bestellauftragsnummer (diese werden chronologisch nach Nummer
> aufsteigend abgearbeitet).



Es hiess ausserdem:



> Vorbestellungen für die 2007er Generation nehmen wir aber bereits schon
> jetzt entgegen. Die ersten Kundenräder werden je nach Modell um den
> Jahreswechsel erscheinen.



Hoffen wirs!!! Kann kaum noch warten


----------



## Skymaster (21. November 2006)

Hab vorhin bei Canyon angerufen und mich nach meiner Bestellung erkundigt.

Aber es waren dem Mitarbeiter keine Angaben zu den noch nicht mittels Preview veröffentlichten Modelle zu entlocken.

Er verwies auf die neue Internetseite ende dieser Woche.

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Termin eingehalten wird...


Ich will doch wissen was ich bestellt habe


----------



## Skymaster (21. November 2006)

@AmmuNation
Natürlich mein ich das ES8.0

Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. Wenn ich an die Bestellung nicht zwingend gebunden bin, kann ich mich schon mal auf die Warteliste setzen...


----------



## AmmuNation (21. November 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> @AmmuNation
> Natürlich mein ich das ES8.0
> 
> Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. Wenn ich an die Bestellung nicht zwingend gebunden bin, kann ich mich schon mal auf die Warteliste setzen...



Na hörmal, das XC5.0 is wohl der oberhammer! Hab ich im Staab'schen Preview gesehn... werde meine Meinung garantiert nicht ändern.


----------



## Flok (21. November 2006)

ich warte ja immernoch auf die Rennräder, nach 2 Canyon MTBs wirds mal zeit für einen Straßenrenner für mich


----------



## braintrust (22. November 2006)

was isn VMT für dein 07er xc5 ?


----------



## AmmuNation (22. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> was isn VMT für dein 07er xc5 ?



Habe noch nichts gehört seitdem. Es hiess nur dass voraussichtlich (  ) um den Jahreswechsel rum die ersten Kundenmodelle erscheinen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UpHillDown (27. November 2006)

Da will ich mich nun auch in die Warteschlange einreihen. Hab' am 17.11. direkt vor Ort ein ES9  bestellt. Jetzt muss ich leider noch warten, bis die Homepage fertig ist, da erst dann die Bestellung eingestellt werden kann. Hoffentlich haut das auch alles hin  

Habt Ihr die gleiche Info bekommen???


----------



## vtrkalle (27. November 2006)

Hallo ich habe heute 27.11. telefonisch ein XC7.0 und für meine Holde ein WXC7.0 bestellt,  der freundliche Herr von Canyon hat mir gesagt, dass ich noch eine E-Mail zur Bestätigung erhalte und dass die ersten Biks anfang nächstes Jahr ausgeliefert werden. Passt doch oder, inzwischen mach ich es mir hier gemütlich. 
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## getkft (28. November 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein XC7 am 21.11.06 bestellt. 
Hoffentlich ist die HP bis ende der Woche fertig! 
Eine E-Mail Bestätigung habe ich nicht erhalten. 
Hängt wahrscheinlich mit der neue Seite zusammen. 
Gruß getkft


----------



## martin_k (28. November 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe heute 27.11. telefonisch ein XC7.0 und für meine Holde ein WXC7.0 bestellt,  der freundliche Herr von Canyon hat mir gesagt, dass ich noch eine E-Mail zur Bestätigung erhalte und dass die ersten Biks anfang nächstes Jahr ausgeliefert werden. Passt doch oder, inzwischen mach ich es mir hier gemütlich.
> Gruß: vtrkalle



Weißt du denn auch schon Preis und Ausstattung, oder kaufst in der Annahme, dass es eh ein gleiches Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat wie das letztes Jahr?
Ich werde mir ein XC6.0 bestellen, traute mich bis jetzt aber noch nicht, da ich noch keine konkrete Infos habe. Naja ich werds mir zwar sowieso bestellen aber ich hätts vorher noch gern gesehen.


----------



## vtrkalle (28. November 2006)

martin_k schrieb:


> Weißt du denn auch schon Preis und Ausstattung, oder kaufst in der Annahme, dass es eh ein gleiches Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat wie das letztes Jahr?
> Ich werde mir ein XC6.0 bestellen, traute mich bis jetzt aber noch nicht, da ich noch keine konkrete Infos habe. Naja ich werds mir zwar sowieso bestellen aber ich hätts vorher noch gern gesehen.



Nein ich weis auch nichts genaueres, auch der freundliche Herr am Telefon konnte oder wollte nichts zum Preis oder Ausstattung sagen, ich vertraue voll den Canyon Leuten.  
Die werden mir schon ein Topp Rad zusammenstellen und der Preis wird auch stimmen.  
Sollte mir das xc7 überhaupt nicht gefallen, kann ich die Bestellung immer noch in ein xc6 oder xc8 umwandeln.


----------



## getkft (28. November 2006)

Der XC5 ist 100 â¬ teurer. Auch der XC7 kostet genau 100 â¬ mehr.
GruÃ getkft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (28. November 2006)

getkft schrieb:


> Der XC5 ist 100  teurer. Auch der XC7 kostet genau 100  mehr.
> Gruß getkft!



Aber das XC5.*00000000000000000000* (nur die .0 sind 07er modelle!!!) ist ein Hammerradel und bald meins 
Die 100 mehr sind wirklich absolut gerechtfertigt. Preis/Leistungsmässig schlägt Canyon alle anderen hersteller.


----------



## braintrust (29. November 2006)

ist ja gut...haben ja alle begriffen dass du nen xc5.*0* holst  
preis/leistung ist top, sparen ja auch händler....


----------



## Briefträger (29. November 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Ich will doch wissen was ich bestellt habe



du bekommst ein dreirad! tja, den sack in der katze zu kaufen ist nicht immer die beste version!


----------



## klogrinder (29. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> ist ja gut...haben ja alle begriffen dass du nen xc5.*0* holst
> preis/leistung ist top, sparen ja auch händler....



dito

ammunation nerv mal nicht rum , musst nicht noch 100mal wiederholen dass die bikes mit *.0* die 2007er sind, das hat jetzt jeder begriffen, bzw es weiß jeder hier nur macht sich nicht jeder was draus wenn ers nicht dazu schreibt, freu dich bitte irgendwie anders auf dein Bike


----------



## vtrkalle (29. November 2006)

wie so stört es euch wenn er sich auf sein XC5.0000000000000 freut  
ich kanns ja auch kaum erwarten bis ich mein XC7.00000000000 bekomme


----------



## braintrust (29. November 2006)

wie die kiddies


----------



## klogrinder (29. November 2006)

@vtr:das stört doch keinen, kann doch jeder schreiben nur ammunations dauernde hinweise dass die 2007er Modelle ein *.0* dahinter haben nerven und das ordentlich

das hier mein ich:



AmmuNation schrieb:


> XC5.*00000000000000000000*(nur die .0 sind 07er modelle!!!)


----------



## braintrust (29. November 2006)

naja und dass er in jedem beitrag nochmals darauf hinweist dass er sich das 5er holt


----------



## getkft (30. November 2006)

Zum Glück ist der Null nach dem Punkt, somit bedeutet eigentlich nicht sehr viel. Für mich! 

HP ist hoffentlich morgen online! 
Wenn nicht dann warten wir weiter, oder? 

Kann vielleicht jemand von Canyon eine Aussage treffen ist die Seite morgen aktiv oder nicht?
Gruss getkft


----------



## UpHillDown (2. Dezember 2006)

Hat einer Ahnung wie gross der BikeGuard ist. Ich überlege, ob ich die Kiste ins Auto bekomme. Dann könnte (wenn denn nun endlich die Bestellung auch offiziell wird ES 9.0) ich das neue Bike selber abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (2. Dezember 2006)

was hastn fürn auto?
also mut umgeklappter rückbank passt das teil in golf 4(kein kombi)


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (5. Dezember 2006)

So, ich reihe mich nun auch ins Wartezimmer ein. Hab eben ein Torque 9.0 bestellt.


----------



## Langley (5. Dezember 2006)

Ab sofort warte ich auf mein erstes Canyon - geträumt habe ich schon lange davon. ESX 7.0 (Grey)

Langley


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Ist das Grey oder doch schwarz ?
Ich glaub das schaut nur so aus und ist in Wirklichkeit mattes eloxiertes Schwarz.

EDiT: oops lesen bildet - in Ausstattung steht wirklich Grey...shame on me...


----------



## Pumabert (5. Dezember 2006)

*hand heb* Hallo liebe Leut im Wartezimmer - ab sofort warte ich auf ein XC 6.0 - mal schauen wie lange man es sich hier gemütlich machen muss

Wollte eigentlich noch einen VRO dazu haben, die Aktion gibt es dieses Jahr aber wohl leider nicht mehr.


----------



## CTD (5. Dezember 2006)

Und ich warte ab sofort auf ein Grand Canyon 7.0 in M. Per Internet bestellt, da die Hotline logischweise komplett zu war.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Warteschlange,
Ich reihe mich auch bei euch ein, und zwar mit einem schnucken ES 9.0 und hoffe dass der Liefertermin nicht auch vier mal verschoben wird.

Ps: Bin gespannt wie sich das CI auf einem Schweizkonformen Canyon präsentiert. Anscheinend soll da ja "Coast" draufstehen !?!

Gruss Simon


----------



## ppiaz (5. Dezember 2006)

Auch ich warte ab sofort auf ein Nerve XC 5.0.
Heute per Internet bestellt.

Tel. Nachfrage zu der  Lieferzeit: Ende März! "Nerve", ach deshalb heissen die so.....

Das heisst: Ganz Cool abwarten..vielleicht kommt das Ding doch noch früher.

Grüssle aus der SCHWEIZ
ppiaz


----------



## tom23" (5. Dezember 2006)

Pumabert schrieb:


> *hand heb* Hallo liebe Leut im Wartezimmer - ab sofort warte ich auf ein XC 6.0 - mal schauen wie lange man es sich hier gemütlich machen muss
> 
> Wollte eigentlich noch einen VRO dazu haben, die Aktion gibt es dieses Jahr aber wohl leider nicht mehr.



Hi Pumabert,

Die ganze Rechnerei war aber leider umsonst 
Um die 180  zahlst du dafür im Netz für das hochwertigere System 7075 mit Lowrider VRO Lenker.
Wie besprochen hat sich ja für den Verbraucher die Erstausrüstung bei Canyon finanziell eh nicht gelohnt.
Und für den Lenker mit Vorbau kriegste bestimmt auch einen guten Preis.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (5. Dezember 2006)

ppiaz schrieb:


> Tel. Nachfrage zu der  Lieferzeit: Ende März! "Nerve", ach deshalb heissen die so.....



huihui, dann werd ich am WE auch mal bestellen, wenn das so lange dauert


----------



## CTD (5. Dezember 2006)

ppiaz schrieb:


> Tel. Nachfrage zu der  Lieferzeit: Ende März! "Nerve", ach deshalb heissen die so.....
> 
> Das heisst: Ganz Cool abwarten..vielleicht kommt das Ding doch noch früher.
> 
> ...



mach mich schwach  dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass die hardtails wieder etwas schneller fertig werden...


----------



## Pumabert (5. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3241441 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pumabert,
> 
> Die ganze Rechnerei war aber leider umsonst
> Um die 180  zahlst du dafür im Netz für das hochwertigere System 7075 mit Lowrider VRO Lenker.
> ...



Hi Tom,

jepp, wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mir den VRO mit Lowrider im Zubehör kaufen muss. Ich hab nämlich eher kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper, musste dadurch zu einem S-Rahmen greifen wo mir das Oberrohr für mich etwas kurz erscheint. Aber vielleicht mach ich ja da tatsächlich einen besseren Deal als VRO über Canyon direkt zu beziehen ...

Nur die Aussicht bis vielleicht März warten zu müssen trübt ein wenig meine Stimmung


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Dezember 2006)

ppiaz schrieb:


> Auch ich warte ab sofort auf ein Nerve XC 5.0.
> Heute per Internet bestellt.
> 
> Tel. Nachfrage zu der  Lieferzeit: Ende März! "Nerve", ach deshalb heissen die so.....



Ende März??? 
Canyon-E-Mail vom 24.10:


> Unsere Homepage wird vrstl. am 15ten November aktualisiert.
> Vorbestellungen für die 2007er Generation nehmen wir aber bereits schon
> jetzt entgegen. Die ersten Kundenräder werden je nach Modell um den
> Jahreswechsel erscheinen.



Wobei es sich im Mail ja um vorbestellungen handelt und nicht um bestellungen nach aufschalten der Page. Hoffen wir nur, dass das auch klappt "um Jahreswechsel" - ich gebe Canyon Zeit bis ende Januar 
Naja warten auf Post. Darin steht ja der Monatetermin. Aber wäre noch cool, das Radl noch in diesem Winter im Schnee fahren zu können.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (5. Dezember 2006)

*Hingesetzt*

Habe gerade ein XC 7.0 in weiß (meine Gebete wurden erhört!) bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauern wird.
Beim letzten Mal (Grand Canyon Elite 2004, bestellt: Mitte Dez '03) kam es Mitte April...

Lohnt sich Optitune bei Luftfederelementen? Sind die verwendeten (Hardware)federelemente nicht nur fürs Ansprechverhalten zuständig?


Gruß,
Josch


----------



## MIBO (5. Dezember 2006)

Weiss schon jemand etwas über den angepeilten Liefertermin der Torque Series? Ich mein März/April ist äusserst derb und lässt mich ernsthaft überlegen ob das warten lohnt.
Ich weiss nur das die Torques dieses Jahr noch nicht an Lager sein werden.

Wann sind ´06 die ersten Torques ausgeliefert worden? Hab mal in die Gallerie geschaut, da ging das aber nicht hervor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (5. Dezember 2006)

Moin, 

kann mir jemand verraten, ob die Bikes schon im Laden in Koblenz stehen und man die Bikes ausprobieren kann (Jedenfalls im Geschäft mal ne ordentlich Sitzprobe nehmen) ????  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MIBO (5. Dezember 2006)

Hab mich grad mal selbst durch das Wartezimmer 06 gewühlt....die ersten Torques wurden erst Mitte März ausgeliefert ...


----------



## privy (5. Dezember 2006)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand verraten, ob die Bikes schon im Laden in Koblenz stehen und man die Bikes ausprobieren kann (Jedenfalls im Geschäft mal ne ordentlich Sitzprobe nehmen) ????
> 
> ...



ein großteil der räder stehen im laden, ob du sie probefahren bzw. sitzten darfst kann ich dir nicht versprechen .

privy


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Dezember 2006)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Beim letzten Mal (Grand Canyon Elite 2004, bestellt: Mitte Dez '03) kam es Mitte April...



War da Katalog schon gedruckt, resp. Page schon online?
Ich hoffe immernoch schwer dass die vorbestellten anfang Jahr kommen 

Sorry, auf son schmuckstück kann ich nicht warten! Muss aber wohl. Ähm, sagtmal, wo sind die Zeitschriften hier?! Aber gemütliche Stühle hats

@punkrockhamburg: Das weisse XC7.0 sieht schmucke aus! Wenigstens hat das auch nen weissen Hinterbau, nicht so wie beim SBA Grey XC5.0, da ist der Hinterbau Schwarz  Da hättens den Hinterbau auch SBA Grey machen können. Oder gleich die Cremeweisse Farbe - passt super zur Fox 32 FLRC!


----------



## Jacki.de (5. Dezember 2006)

Mein WXC8.0 ist auch in weiß. Hab erst mal geschluckt, aber jetzt freunde ich mich so langsam mit der Farbe an. Schwarz hat man halt doch schon langsam über.

Meine Laune und meine Vorfreude werden immer besser und größer.

Werd morgen mal die Hotline quälen mit einem ungefähren Liefertermin. Vorbestellt hatte ich ja vorletzte Woche schon.


----------



## derwolf1509 (6. Dezember 2006)

Juhu....

hab gestern mein ES 7 2007 bestellt. )


----------



## GerhardO (6. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen!
Ist noch ein Platzerl für mich frei? Hab mir grad ein Torque FR 8.0 bestellt! Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin: 05.04.2007  
Da ich aber bereits ein ES5 hab, bin ich leidensfähig!

Greetz,
G.


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Dezember 2006)

Du Sack  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Dezember 2006)

Jacki.de schrieb:


> Mein WXC8.0 ist auch in weiß. Hab erst mal geschluckt, aber jetzt freunde ich mich so langsam mit der Farbe an. Schwarz hat man halt doch schon langsam über.
> 
> Meine Laune und meine Vorfreude werden immer besser und größer.
> 
> Werd morgen mal die Hotline quälen mit einem ungefähren Liefertermin. Vorbestellt hatte ich ja vorletzte Woche schon.



Ich hab versucht meiner Frau das WXC8.0 aufzuquatschen weil ich den weißen Rahmen u. die weiße Gabel zusammen top finde. Sie findet`s auch klasse, will aber trotzdem noch ein weiteres Jahr Ihr ach so geliebtes Hardtail fahren.

Viel Spass damit u. bitte Fotos posten wenn Du`s hast.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## cos75 (6. Dezember 2006)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ist noch ein Platzerl für mich frei? Hab mir grad ein Torque FR 8.0 bestellt! Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin: 05.04.2007
> Da ich aber bereits ein ES5 hab, bin ich leidensfähig!
> 
> ...


Bohoo ! Ich hoffe ich darf dann mal damit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. Dezember 2006)

Ist das Weiß oder so cremefarben ?


----------



## GerhardO (6. Dezember 2006)

> Ich hoffe ich darf dann mal damit fahren.



Klar doch  - aber nur, wenn Du es mir vorher die 800 hm den Berg hochträgst!  

Warum dauern 16 Wochen so lange?


----------



## GerhardO (6. Dezember 2006)

> Du Sack


Harrharr...! 
Aber dann hab ich keine Ausrede mehr, was das Material betrifft...!


----------



## Jacki.de (6. Dezember 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht meiner Frau das WXC8.0 aufzuquatschen weil ich den weißen Rahmen u. die weiße Gabel zusammen top finde. Sie findet`s auch klasse, will aber trotzdem noch ein weiteres Jahr Ihr ach so geliebtes Hardtail fahren.
> 
> Viel Spass damit u. bitte Fotos posten wenn Du`s hast.
> 
> ...



Hatte mich schon in das 2006er verliebt. Das heißt probegefahren und gesagt das oder kein anderes. Leider war meine Größe (xs) schon im Juni ausverkauft. 
Jetzt hab ich mich sofort draufgestürzt. 
Bestellt am 20.11. / im Wartezimmer bequem gemacht am 21.11. und eben habe ich erfahren dass ich noch ne weile hier sein werde. 
- voraussichtlicher Montagetermin: 05.04.2007.
Nun ja, dafür gefällt es mir von Tag zu Tag besser!!!
Fotos gibt es auf jeden Fall!

Ab heute noch 120 Tage!


----------



## Wuudi (6. Dezember 2006)

Fängt das schon wieder an mit der späten Lieferung der WXC's


----------



## Jacki.de (6. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Fängt das schon wieder an mit der späten Lieferung der WXC's



Mir wurde gesagt, dass sie dieses Saison Modellweise montieren. Logischerweise erstmal die hoch-frequentierten. 
Da die "Damenmodelle" geringer gefragt sind, muss da erst mal was zusammenkommen!
Immer diese Diskriminierung  , aber immer noch besser als bei anderen Herstellern, die meinen, Frauen könnten nicht ohne Blümchen, Schmetterlinge und Babyfarben.


----------



## GerhardO (6. Dezember 2006)

@Jacki: Yep - ist mir auch so gesagt worden: Immer eine Linie (Modell)...


----------



## starlit (6. Dezember 2006)

Hab heute morgen am Telefon ein ES 8.o in Grösse M bestellt. Und das soll schon Ende Januar geliefert werden, wurde mir zu meiner grossen Überraschung gesagt. Ich hatte so mit Ende April gerechnet. Aber scheinbar wurde die Montage- und Versandroutine bei Canyon verbessert. Leider werden jetzt absolut keine Sonderwünsche mehr erfüllt, ich hätte gerne kleinere Bremsscheiben gehabt. 
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass nicht wieder solche Dinge passieren wie vor 2 Jahren, da erinnere ich mich an in Seenot geratene Containerschiffe, wodurch leider die bestellten Rahmen nicht pünktlich ankamen. Und der ES Rahmen ist ja neu, und somit bestimmt nicht auf Lager.
Im schlimmsten Fall fahre ich halt mein altes XC6 noch etwas länger durch den Wintermatsch...
Und falls mein ES pünktlich kommt, freue ich mich natürlich riesig!
Gruss aus Konstanz, starlit


----------



## schappi (6. Dezember 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht meiner Frau das WXC8.0 aufzuquatschen weil ich den weißen Rahmen u. die weiße Gabel zusammen top finde. Sie findet`s auch klasse, will aber trotzdem noch ein weiteres Jahr Ihr ach so geliebtes Hardtail fahren.
> 
> Viel Spass damit u. bitte Fotos posten wenn Du`s hast.
> 
> ...



Ja so sind sie halt unsere Frauen, vergeuden das Geld für Schuhe, Kosmetika und Blusen anstatt es in so sinnvolle Sachen wie neue Bikes zu investieren.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (6. Dezember 2006)

wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## RonnyS (6. Dezember 2006)

...hat jemand schon einen Liefertermin für das ULTIMATE CF bekommen ?


----------



## Wuudi (6. Dezember 2006)

@augus und schappi:

Stimmt nicht, meine hat letztes Jahr mehr Geld in Bike Klamotten (und Shorts von Assos, Fox, etc...) als in sonstige Klamotten gesteckt  ..und wenn ich den Kaufpreis des WXC auch noch dazuzähle, ja dann kippt das Verhältniss ins unendliche


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Dezember 2006)

Du hast offenbar eine echte Traumfrau...!


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Dezember 2006)

Meine Lady will auch unbedingt ein XC5.0 - hat aber keine Kohle. Ich auch nicht  Dann werd ich meins anketten damit sies nie wegnehme kann 

Mein Telefon heute mit der Canyon Hotline hat mich fast gekippt - März bis April werden die ersten XC5.0 montiert!! Von wegen Jahreswechsel...
Hoffen wir nur, es wird nicht noch mehr verzogen. Es hiesst "kann eventuell sogar noch früher passieren, wird aber nix versprochen".
Bekomme ja bald Post von Canyon mit der bestätigung. Das XC5.0 gibts in SBA Black 

Ausserdem heute noch den gekauft, damit mein Nervendes Teil sicher ist:










Fast sogar den WBA 100 gekauft, wäre mir dann aber doch ne Nummer zu gross:


----------



## highrider83 (6. Dezember 2006)

naja, dann leiste ich euch mal gesellschaft ... hab heute ein es7 in L via internet bestellt ... bin schon auf montagetermin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (6. Dezember 2006)

ESX 7.0 M in DarkForestGreen => Soeben bestellt!!


----------



## thto (6. Dezember 2006)

@damudda
war heute da, hätte dich eigentl. mitnehmen können....
gute entscheidung !


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ausserdem heute noch den gekauft, damit mein Nervendes Teil sicher ist:


Du hast aber nicht vor, das XC5 im Freien stehen zu lassen, oder?  

Dann kannst nämlich gleich ein zweites bestellen -- das Ding ist spätestens nach einer Woche weg....


----------



## DaMudda (7. Dezember 2006)

@ thto : Nein!! Nicht dein Ernst - wieso haben wir uns nicht getroffen? War von 14.00 - 16.30Uhr da...und ich hatte mir noch überlegt ob ich dich nicht fragen soll wegen mitkommen...hätten wir uns eine Fuhre sparen können!! Naja...so kanns gehen!!


----------



## thto (7. Dezember 2006)

war von 17:45-19:00 uhr da, mußte vorher noch arbeiten ....


----------



## CTD (7. Dezember 2006)

Hat schon wer einen Liefertermin für ein Grand Canyon erhalten? Die Post nach Österreich dauert anscheinend - darum diese Frage, um endlich Gewissheit zu haben. Mein erstes Rennen muss nicht unbedingt auf einem Fully sein


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du hast aber nicht vor, das XC5 im Freien stehen zu lassen, oder?
> 
> Dann kannst nämlich gleich ein zweites bestellen -- das Ding ist spätestens nach einer Woche weg....



Nene, so doof bin ich auch net. 
Der Wandanker kommt in die Tiefgarage, wo mein jetziges Fully auch steht (nicht abgesperrt...)

Wer es schafft da runter zu kommen ohne Schlüssel ist gut... aber mit dem Wandanker ists wenigstens sicherer und die Versicherung kann dann net sagen es sei nicht festgemacht gewesen... Wobei es mich schon sehr ankacken würde, die Versicherung anzurufen... das Geld hab ich dann, aber das Rad ist trotzdem Weg und ein anderes Ar$chloch freut sich darüber$

@CTD: Es hiess, die ersten Modelle März-April, so jedenfalls bei den XCs. Ich denke bei den anderen Modellen wirds nicht gross verschoben...


----------



## Skymaster (7. Dezember 2006)

Nach langem hin und her hab ich nun eine Entscheidung getroffen...

Also hab ich bei Canyon angerufen und die Bestellung vom ES8.0 auf´s ES7.0 geändert.

Für mich waren die 500  für Carbonhebel, XO Schaltwer, LRS doch zuviel.
Das würd sich nur für´d Eisdiele lohnen...  

VMT mitte Januar!!!!!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Dezember 2006)

Mein Eisdielentip.

Sun SOS Laufradsatz bei der E-Bucht einstellen und dafür den DT-Swiss N'duro!


Macht mehr Eindruck als die Carbonhebelchen


----------



## Pumabert (7. Dezember 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Nach langem hin und her hab ich nun eine Entscheidung getroffen...
> 
> Also hab ich bei Canyon angerufen und die Bestellung vom ES8.0 auf´s ES7.0 geändert.
> 
> ...



Wieso gibt es die ES wohl schon Mitte Januar und die XC erst im März oder noch später, vielleicht sollte ich auch auf ES umsteigen?! So sicher bin ich da noch immer nicht ob das XC die richtige Wahl ist, aber das Thema wurde ja schon zig mal durchgekaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (7. Dezember 2006)

Will nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, und euch hier im Wartezimmer dÃ¼rfte es ja eh gerade langweilig sein - also...

Nennt mir bitte mal ein paar GrÃ¼nde, warum ich mir ein (zweites) Fahrrad fÃ¼r 2 kâ¬ kaufen soll, obwohl mein Hardtail eigtl. noch gut ist und fÃ¼r meine Zwecke auch vÃ¶llig ausreicht...
Bin gerade dabei, mich selbst zu Ã¼berzeugen, dass ich ein XC 7.0 brauche, obwohl ich gar keins brauche...

Helft mir!


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Dezember 2006)

Fahrräder sind Verschleißteile.
Ein komplett-Rad ist günstiger als Einzelteile.

Daher würdest du nur beim Kauf eines neues Bike anstatt Ersatzteile nur Geld sparen.


----------



## braintrust (7. Dezember 2006)

fully ist viel besser für den rücken!


----------



## Wuudi (7. Dezember 2006)

Yep und Torque und ES sind auch VIEL besser für den Rücken als die schlechten RC's


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Dezember 2006)

auf `ne XC Mühle würde ich nicht umsteigen, auf ein ESX oder Torque sofort. Einsatzzweck wird viel breiter, mit dem XC nicht unbedingt.


----------



## GerhardO (7. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich nicht bald mein Torque krieg', werd ich aus Frust noch vieeel breiter!


----------



## Didi123 (7. Dezember 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> auf `ne XC Mühle würde ich nicht umsteigen, auf ein ESX oder Torque sofort. Einsatzzweck wird viel breiter, mit dem XC nicht unbedingt.



Aufgrund der topgraphischen Gegebenheiten in Mittelfranken bringt mir ein Torque nicht sehr viel. Im Gegenteil, ich käme mir dann eher doof vor, wenn ich mit so einem Panzer auf dem Waldweg daherkomm'.
Die paar mal im Jahr, wo's doch ein wenig bergiger wird, komm' ich dann auch mit dem XC klar.
Ich denke unterm Strich passt das XC am Besten für meine Zwecke...


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Dezember 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> VMT mitte Januar!!!!!



 Zuerst heissts dass die ersten Kundenmodelle um Jahreswechsel erscheinen, bei vorbestellung wird man zuerst drangenommen. Und ich habe mein XC5.0 schon Bestellt, als das Preview noch garnicht Online war. Das heisst (nach meiner Logik) dass ich einer der ersten war. Und jetzt auf einmal werden die ES doch vorher Montiert? Argh!
Ich vertraue jetzt mal auf die Aussage eines Canyon Mitarbeiters, dass der Montagetermin auch vorher sein könnte, aber ohne Versprechen...

Wo ist übrigens das so gross versprochene Feature, dass auch auf der HP der VMT angezeigt wird? Hab bisher nix entdecken können...


----------



## clausw (7. Dezember 2006)

Hab heute ein es9 in L bestellt, VMT angeblich mitte März.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. Dezember 2006)

naja vllt ist die ES/X reihe insgesamt doch gefragter als xc`er


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> naja vllt ist die ES/X reihe insgesamt doch gefragter als xc`er



Denke ich auch, die Federwegssüchtigen werden logischerweise die ES/X eher bevorzugen. 

Jedoch der Post von clausw macht mich stutzig: Mitte März, ein ES9 

Ich kapier die Canyon'sche Strategie mit den VMTs nicht


----------



## clausw (7. Dezember 2006)

Kann keine Infos zu den DT Swiss N'duro Special Edition finden, was sind das für felgen? Wie breit sind die??


----------



## braintrust (7. Dezember 2006)

sind die normalen dt enduros, die es im laden nur in weiss gibt, ergo infos auf der dt swiss hp


----------



## clausw (7. Dezember 2006)

danke, habs inzwischen rausgefunden, es sind die EX 1750 in schwarz.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (7. Dezember 2006)

Hab gerade mal bei der Hotline angerufen (bin sofort durchgekommen! )

Zitat: "Das Rad [ein XC 7.0] werden wir vermutlich so gegen Mitte Februar anbieten können."

Na das hört sich doch ganz vielversprechend an!

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisjt (7. Dezember 2006)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Zitat: "Das Rad [ein XC 7.0] werden wir vermutlich so gegen Mitte Februar anbieten können."



Servus!
Selbige Info hab' ich für das bestellte Graund Canyon bekommen. Drücken wir mal die Daumen 

Christophe


----------



## Pumabert (7. Dezember 2006)

hmmm, die Angaben zu den vermutlichen Lieferterminen unterscheiden sich doch sehr und schwanken um ca. 3 Monate, da warte ich mal lieber auf den offiziellen Brief ...


----------



## DaMudda (7. Dezember 2006)

NEIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!
Voraussichtlicher Montage-Termin Mitte bis Ende März!!
Wie soll ich es noch so lange ohne mein neues Bike aushalten???

Verstehe das nicht - wie machen das andere Hersteller? Verkaufen die Ihre 06 als 07er Modelle und die 07 als 08er oder wie funktioniert das? Warum ist Canyon immer so spät dran, wenn sie doch alles schon "sehr früh in der Saison" einkaufen??


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Dezember 2006)

Richtig Pumabert, ich warte auch. Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu spät 

Stuss an der Hotline ist aber, dass wenn man eine minute lang nicht durchgekommen ist, dass einfach aufgelegt wird. Finde ich also nicht sehr Kundenfreundlich. Es kostet mich mehr, wenn jemand den Hörer abnimmt als noch ne Minute länger zu warten. Alleine der Verbindungsaufbau und Rufannahme kostet ja das doppelte als 1 Min auf der Leitung.


----------



## braintrust (7. Dezember 2006)

sagmal was anderes, habt ihr per internet bestellt oder hotline, frag mich grad was "besser" wäre bzw wie macht ihr das mit dem PPS, daten am rechner eingeben und dann den die größe der hotline sagen?


----------



## Pumabert (7. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> sagmal was anderes, habt ihr per internet bestellt oder hotline, frag mich grad was "besser" wäre bzw wie macht ihr das mit dem PPS, daten am rechner eingeben und dann den die größe der hotline sagen?



Ich habe in Ruhe per Internet bestellt (XC), da mir die Leute an der Hotline zu gestresst erschienen. Das PPS habe ich ausgefüllt, eine Wunschrahmengröße nicht, bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.

Das PPS schlägt bei meiner Schrittlänge von 78cm S vor, wenn ich mit der Schrittlänge auf 79cm gehe, schlägt es M vor. Ich bin mal gespannt was Canyon da empfiehlt. Bin mir selber noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich S oder M nehmen soll.


----------



## braintrust (7. Dezember 2006)

also hast du nicht die daten aus der PPS-Tool übernommen sondern nochmal extra bei der bestellungabwicklung ausgefüllt?


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Dezember 2006)

@Pumabert: Ich würd glaubs M nehmen. Sattel kannste immernoch runter tun, Vorbau kann man auch kürzeren nehmen.

Ich jedenfalls hab das Prob net, ich brauche XL


----------



## dawncore (7. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> ESX 7.0 M in DarkForestGreen => Soeben bestellt!!



Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst?  
Auf der Homepage finde ich nur die schwarze Farbe...


----------



## Wuudi (7. Dezember 2006)

Guckst du: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=51#ausstattung

Farbe:  	Sand Blasted Anodized Grey
Dark Forest Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumabert (7. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> also hast du nicht die daten aus der PPS-Tool übernommen sondern nochmal extra bei der bestellungabwicklung ausgefüllt?



Doch, die Daten vom PPS Tool habe ich schon übernommen, aber bei der Wunschrahmengröße habe ich nichts eingetragen. Bin wie gesagt nicht so schlüssig?! Werde wahrscheinlich nochmal bei der Hotline anrufen müssen.


----------



## dawncore (7. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Guckst du: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=51#ausstattung
> 
> Farbe:  	Sand Blasted Anodized Grey
> Dark Forest Green



Das ist ja'n Ding, danke Wuudi für die schnelle Antwort!

das eröffnet ja ganz neue Horizonte 
Und um ein neues Canyon führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei.... Iowa reicht lange nicht mehr 

/edit: bei der Bestellung kann man doch versch. Sattel angeben bzw. sich seinen wünschen und ordern, oder irre ich?


----------



## punkrockhamburg (7. Dezember 2006)

dawncore schrieb:


> D
> 
> /edit: bei der Bestellung kann man doch versch. Sattel angeben bzw. sich seinen wünschen und ordern, oder irre ich?



Du kannst nur aus den Sätteln auswählen, die auf der Homepage under Zubehör -> Ergospeed Tuning -> Sättel findest.
Dann bekommst Du aber nur einen zweiten Sattel dazu.

@Pumabert: Hab 78 Schrittlänge und ein S genommen. Mein letztes Canyon war auch S und passte wunderbar. Das ist aber denke ich reine Geschmackssache. Ich finde das PPS Tool zeigt den Unterschied ganz gut.


----------



## cyrox (8. Dezember 2006)

So ich reih mich hier auch mal wieder ein, nachdem ich beim Wartezimmer 2005 entnerft aufgeben  musste. 

Diesesmal nicht mit einem Freerider, sondern einem Rennrad. Mal auf den Brief warten und hoffen das der Montagetermin im bzw ende Januar ist


----------



## Rerun (8. Dezember 2006)

Seit vorgestern warte ich nun auch auf mein XC Frameset... wird vermutlich Februar werden lt. Canyon.


----------



## CTD (8. Dezember 2006)

chrisjt schrieb:


> Servus!
> Selbige Info (Mitte Februar) hab' ich für das bestellte Grand Canyon bekommen. Drücken wir mal die Daumen
> 
> Christophe



Dein bzw. Deren Wort in Gottes Ohr. Hab's jetzt mal als Wallpaper, scheint aber kontraproduktiv zu sein - da fällt das Warten noch schwerer. Aber vielleicht finde ich wen, der mir in der Zwichenzeit dies mühsamen X.9 Teile abkauft


----------



## mischuer (8. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wo ist übrigens das so gross versprochene Feature, dass auch auf der HP der VMT angezeigt wird? Hab bisher nix entdecken können...


hat leider niemand versprochen


----------



## mischuer (8. Dezember 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Will nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, und euch hier im Wartezimmer dürfte es ja eh gerade langweilig sein - also...
> 
> Nennt mir bitte mal ein paar Gründe, warum ich mir ein (zweites) Fahrrad für 2 k kaufen soll, obwohl mein Hardtail eigtl. noch gut ist und für meine Zwecke auch völlig ausreicht...
> Bin gerade dabei, mich selbst zu überzeugen, dass ich ein XC 7.0 brauche, obwohl ich gar keins brauche...
> ...


1. Du wirst viel mehr freude am biken haben
2. Du wirst viel öfters und dann auch extremer fahren, also gleich ES/ESX
3. Du wirst viel entspannter fahren
4. Du wirst Dich auf Dein bike freuen, vorher beim warten und nachher wenns da ist vorm Ausritt
5. Dein Einsatzbereich wird sich erweitern und dein HT somit ad absurdum führen
6. Du wirst zur Canyon-Sekte gehören


----------



## CTD (8. Dezember 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> 5. Dein Einsatzbereich wird sich erweitern und dein HT somit ad absurdum führen



warum das bitte? sind doch zwei paar schuhe, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (8. Dezember 2006)

CTD schrieb:


> warum das bitte? sind doch zwei paar schuhe, oder?


klar, aber wir müssen doch den Umsatz ankurbeln


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Dezember 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> hat leider niemand versprochen



Hab das mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt... ist also doch nix draus...


----------



## getkft (8. Dezember 2006)

Mir ist für die 06 Modell XC, gesagt worden (Hotline), bis Schrittlänge 81 empfohlen wird Größe S, leider war alles ausverkauft. Habe Schrittlänge 78, bestellt habe ich Größe S. XC 7.0 voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist Anfang Februar.  
Gruß getkaft


----------



## Monsterwade (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo und Gruss

Ich nehm mal nen Keks und Platz bis mein ES 7.0 kommt.

Micha


----------



## Pumabert (8. Dezember 2006)

getkft schrieb:


> Mir ist für die 06 Modell XC, gesagt worden (Hotline), bis Schrittlänge 81 empfohlen wird Größe S, leider war alles ausverkauft. Habe Schrittlänge 78, bestellt habe ich Größe S. XC 7.0 voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist Anfang Februar.
> Gruß getkaft




Hi getkft,

cool, danke für die Angabe, das bekräftigt mich in meiner Entscheidung auch ein S zu nehmen, habe die gleiche Schrittlänge. Sag mal, wie groß bist du?
Ich bin 172 mit Schrittlänge 78, Torso 60, Armlänge 57 ...


----------



## kalimano (8. Dezember 2006)

08-12-07 Ordered my torque FRX  

Am I the first ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wumpwilli (8. Dezember 2006)

Gestern 'n rc8.0 geordert. Wird mein erstes Bike mit mehr Federung als Starrgabel. Freu mich schon


----------



## DaMudda (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte auch noch nie ne Federgabel!! Und jetzt gleich ein Fully - mit 14cm vorne und hinten!! 
Ich hatte noch nie Scheibenbremsen - und jetzt gleich hydraulische mit 205/185!!
Ich hatte noch nie edle Ringlé-Teile und jetzt gleich 2 Naben mit "dezentem" Freilauf!! Das ist MUSIK!!

Und Steckachse hatte ich auch noch nie... ;-)


 >>>>   YEAH!!  <<<<


Wenns nur schon da wäre...


----------



## vtrkalle (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe gleich drei Räder bestellt,   da Canyon heuer die Räder in Serie baut, das heißt es werden zum Beispiel 200 XC`s gebaut, 100 werden an die Kunden ausgeliefert der Rest wandert ins Lager, danach kommt eine andere Serie dran.
Aus diesem Grund ergibt sich für meine Räder folgende Lieferzeiten.
Never XC 7.0 Mitte-Ende Februar  
Grand Canyon 9.0 Mitte-Ende Februar  
WXC 8.0 Ende April  meine Frau hat ihr altes Bike schon verkauft


----------



## CTD (9. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> ...edle Ringlé-Teile und jetzt gleich 2 Naben mit "dezentem" Freilauf!! Das ist MUSIK!!



sind die etwa so schön laut wie die alten 240er von hügi? *freu*weil meine von 2005 sind leider total geräuscharm und das ärgert mich irgendwie - wollte mir die klingel ersparen, daher muss ich jetzt mit der bremse quietschen


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Dezember 2006)

Laute Leerläufe sind doch für die Katz  Versteh garnicht warum ihr so freude dran habt? 

@vtrkalle: Viel spass mit den ganzen Rädern  Hoffe doch schwerstens dass mein XC auch mitte-ende Februar kommt


----------



## Skymaster (9. Dezember 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich drei Räder bestellt.
> 
> Never XC 7.0 Mitte-Ende Februar
> Grand Canyon 9.0 Mitte-Ende Februar




Waren da wirklich die beiden Bikes notwendig??
Die Einsatzbereiche überschneiden sich doch deutlich!


----------



## DaMudda (9. Dezember 2006)

CTD schrieb:


> sind die etwa so schön laut wie die alten 240er von hügi? *freu*weil meine von 2005 sind leider total geräuscharm und das ärgert mich irgendwie - wollte mir die klingel ersparen, daher muss ich jetzt mit der bremse quietschen



Ja so ähnlich - schönes lautes Freilaufknattern. Ein Genuss!!
Gibts die Hügi eigentlich noch? Waren ja früher das Non-Plus-Ultra...leider damals unerschwinglich für mich!! XT hats aber auch getan...


----------



## vtrkalle (9. Dezember 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Waren da wirklich die beiden Bikes notwendig??
> Die Einsatzbereiche überschneiden sich doch deutlich!



Das Grand Canyon 9.0 ist nicht für mich,   sondern für einen Bekanten von mir, der hat kein Internet, darum bestelle ich für ihn.


----------



## CTD (9. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Ja so ähnlich - schönes lautes Freilaufknattern. Ein Genuss!!
> Gibts die Hügi eigentlich noch? Waren ja früher das Non-Plus-Ultra...leider damals unerschwinglich für mich!! XT hats aber auch getan...



na wunderbar. ja, die 240er hügis gibt es noch. mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass sie nicht mehr produziert werden sollen. haben immerhin maßstäbe gesetzt. und der preis war und ist wirklich zum


----------



## Skymaster (9. Dezember 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Das Grand Canyon 9.0 ist nicht für mich,   sondern für einen Bekanten von mir, der hat kein Internet, darum bestelle ich für ihn.




Sammelbestellung in der Hoffnung auf Mengenrabatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getkft (9. Dezember 2006)

Bin 1,72 Groß andere Masse hebe ich nicht mehr. Müsste ich nachmessen.
Gruß  getkft


----------



## fitze (9. Dezember 2006)

So, ich kann mich jetzt auch mal ne Weile dazusetzen. Gerade eben mein Torque FR8.0 bestellt  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## DaMudda (10. Dezember 2006)

******* - noch keine Woche um und ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten!!
Noch 3 laaange Monate!! Zuhülf!!


----------



## CTD (10. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> ******* - noch keine Woche um und ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten!!
> Noch 3 laaange Monate!! Zuhülf!!



Ich habe heute auch mein Desktop-Wallpaper entfernt  Wurde zu oft an die Warterei erinnert. Noch dazu wo wir gestern 15 Grad hatten


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab die beiden Fumics immernoch drauf  Naja was bleibt uns anderes übrig als warten? Leider nichts, also Augen zu und durch - irgendwann ises ja auch da.


----------



## braintrust (10. Dezember 2006)

so dann nehm ich mal auch platz.
soeben ein geiles ESX7 in grün geordert 

man wie ich mich schon freue


----------



## Pumabert (10. Dezember 2006)

Sagt mal, hat einer von euch schon eine Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon bekommen?


----------



## vtrkalle (10. Dezember 2006)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat einer von euch schon eine Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon bekommen?



die gibt es erst in Januar


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (10. Dezember 2006)

Nein,noch nicht. Hab letzten Montag noch bestellt und bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf den Brief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (10. Dezember 2006)

hoffentlich kommt der bald, wollte ich mir eigtl untern baum legen


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Dezember 2006)

vtrkalle: Woher hast du die ganzen VMT, wenn du den Brief noch nicht hast? Mir wurde auch gesagt die kommen erst anfang Januar. Irgendwie hab ich schiss, dass die Canyon Leute meine vorbestellung nicht richtig aufgenommen haben  Staabi? *angsthat* Wenn ich dann Wutentbrannt erfahren muss dass es so ist und dann bis in den Hochsommer warten darf...


----------



## vtrkalle (10. Dezember 2006)

Das ist gaaaanz einfach,  ich habe mit Canyon telefoniert,   und die haben mir gesagt dass die Schriftlichen Bestellbestätigungen erst im Januar raus gehen. 
Damit kann ich leben, wenn ich mein XC im Februar bekomme,   meine Frau hat es das schon schwerer, den auf die WXC`s muss man bis ende April warten. 





AmmuNation schrieb:


> vtrkalle: Woher hast du die ganzen VMT, wenn du den Brief noch nicht hast? Mir wurde auch gesagt die kommen erst anfang Januar. Irgendwie hab ich schiss, dass die Canyon Leute meine vorbestellung nicht richtig aufgenommen haben  Staabi? *angsthat* Wenn ich dann Wutentbrannt erfahren muss dass es so ist und dann bis in den Hochsommer warten darf...


----------



## Yossarian (10. Dezember 2006)

Erfasst er ist von der dunklen Seite der Macht.
Ein ES7 er bestellt hat.
Für immer verloren der Rennradjedi nun ist.


----------



## winddancer1401 (10. Dezember 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

so, gerade ein XC 5 in Grau/Schwarz bestellt. Jetzt heisst es warten  

Klaus


----------



## DaMudda (10. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> so dann nehm ich mal auch platz.
> soeben ein geiles ESX7 in grün geordert
> 
> man wie ich mich schon freue



Gratuliere!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (10. Dezember 2006)

CTD schrieb:


> na wunderbar. ja, die 240er hügis gibt es noch. mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass sie nicht mehr produziert werden sollen. haben immerhin maßstäbe gesetzt. und der preis war und ist wirklich zum



Wieviele Zähne hat eigentlich der Ringlè-Freilauf?


----------



## ESX7.0 (10. Dezember 2006)

hallo!!!

ich darf mitmachen hier in der runde!!

hab mir gestern abend mein ESX 7.0 in darf forest green in grösse s bestellt!!

und mein vater hat sich das ESX 8.0 indian summer red grösse M bestellt - weil sie ihm am 6.12.06 das ES 7 2005er gestohlen haben!!

viele grüsse


----------



## Wuudi (10. Dezember 2006)

Der Freilauf hat keine Zähne, aber die Shimano Kassette sollte welche haben


----------



## Raoul Duke (10. Dezember 2006)

Die "Zähne" heißen Sperrklinken. Auf der sun ringle Homepage ist ein Freilauf abgebildet und der hat 3 davon.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Dezember 2006)

winddancer1401 schrieb:


> so, gerade ein XC 5 in Grau/Schwarz bestellt. Jetzt heisst es warten



Im preview war auch der hinterbau in dem grau. Schade jetzt nicht mehr, sonst hätt ichs so bestellt. Finde die Farbkombi weisse Gabel, grauer Rahmen und schwarzer Hinterbau nicht so schön.. dann lieber alles schwarz!


----------



## winddancer1401 (11. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Im preview war auch der hinterbau in dem grau. Schade jetzt nicht mehr, sonst hätt ichs so bestellt. Finde die Farbkombi weisse Gabel, grauer Rahmen und schwarzer Hinterbau nicht so schön.. dann lieber alles schwarz!



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich hätte es mir Grau/Grau nicht bestellt. So gefällt mir der der Übergang Weiss/Grau/Schwarz ;-) Aber vielleicht red ich mir das auch nur schön


----------



## Raoul Duke (12. Dezember 2006)

@ DaMudda

habe da nicht genau aufgepasst. Der Freilauf an der Abbah hat 36 Zähne.  


Gruss Sascha


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Dezember 2006)

@winddancer: Sieht tatsächlich nicht mal so schlimm aus. Gewöhnt man sich daran, genau so wie das neue Logo (ich liebe es inzwischen  )

Dennoch bleib ich bei SBA Black


----------



## Moi (12. Dezember 2006)

wann kommt denn endlich das wartezimmer für 2008???


----------



## Yossarian (12. Dezember 2006)

Selle Italia XR XC  
Oder soll das ein SLR XC sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (13. Dezember 2006)

So, Freunde. Es ist passiert ich habe endlich ein neues Bike bestellt. Und zwar auch, wie so viele hier das *ESX 7 in dark forest green*.  

Hoffentlich kommt es noch im März, dann kann ich zur neuen Saison loslegen. Und übrigens: *Das erste mal in meinem Leben fahre ich dann ein vollgefedertes Bike, das auch mir gehört... * Endlich Feierabend mit dem Gehopse bei den ruppigen Trails

Ich freue mich schon so sehr, dass der Rest des Jahres einfach gut werden muss...

Cheerio,

Dickie76


----------



## GerhardO (13. Dezember 2006)

> Hoffentlich kommt es noch im März


... noch 143 Tage - netto ...


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt fängt das geheule schon an.
Aber ich biete euch trost:
Vorher werden die dinger net fertig, ihr müsst warten! *ätsch* (War das Trost oder Stichelei??)
Ich weiss dass es hart ist, weil ich grad selber am warten bin, aber was will man anderes machen...


----------



## Raoul Duke (13. Dezember 2006)

derweil mit dem alten Canyon fahren.


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Dezember 2006)

Du hast wenigstens eins!!!


----------



## bullfrog (13. Dezember 2006)

Canyon erinnert mich irgendwie an den Trabi. 
Den musste man auch schon bei seiner Geburt bestellen um ihn mit 18 zu bekommen. 
Allerdings konnte man beim Trabi die Farbe nicht auswählen. 1:0 für Canyon.


----------



## vtrkalle (14. Dezember 2006)

Sieh das eher so, wenn du einen Ferrari bestellst, musst du auch einige Zeit darauf warten.  



bullfrog schrieb:


> Canyon erinnert mich irgendwie an den Trabi.
> Den musste man auch schon bei seiner Geburt bestellen um ihn mit 18 zu bekommen.
> Allerdings konnte man beim Trabi die Farbe nicht auswählen. 1:0 für Canyon.


----------



## GerhardO (14. Dezember 2006)

Nein - ich heul' doch nicht wirklich!
Gut, das "alte" ES 5 steht zwar noch im Keller, aber es ist so gut wie verkauft und da werd ich nimmer viel zum Fahren kommen... Da ich aber eh kein sonderlicher Winterfahrer bin, kann ich das schon verkraften. Gottseidank steht da noch ein Singlespeeder. Da fällts dann nicht ganz so schwer!

Grüetzi!
Achja - "nur" noch 142...


----------



## Christian_74 (14. Dezember 2006)

bullfrog schrieb:


> Canyon erinnert mich irgendwie an den Trabi.
> Den musste man auch schon bei seiner Geburt bestellen um ihn mit 18 zu bekommen.
> Allerdings konnte man beim Trabi die Farbe nicht auswählen. 1:0 für Canyon.



Trabi ist inzwischen Kult.

1:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (14. Dezember 2006)

aber nur bei dehnen die damals keinen bekommen haben  



Christian_74 schrieb:


> Trabi ist inzwischen Kult.
> 
> 1:1


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> aber nur bei dehnen die damals keinen bekommen haben




wo ist trabbi kult?

ich bin zwar in freiheit aufgewachsen, aber trabbi und kult? 
dann wär ja jeder tetra-pack auch kult


----------



## DaMudda (14. Dezember 2006)

Wenn wir schon hier rumhängen und von unseren neuen Bikes träumen, dann können wir uns auch was dazuträumen. Was träumt Ihr euch an eure Bikes bzw. was wird sofort verändert?

Ich will auf jeden Fall noch nen Rockring fürs ESX!! Bloss welchen??
Und ne fette Leuchte dran wäre auch geil - leider kostet die ******* unheimlich...unter 500 EUR ist ja kaum was drinn außer Funzeln...

PS: Trabbi IST Kult!! Mal einen gefahren?? Ultra!!


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2006)

Einen Rockring und dafür das 3. Kettenblatt opfern oder einen Rockring zusätzlich zum 3. Kettenblatt ?


----------



## DaMudda (14. Dezember 2006)

Zusätzlich versteh sich - will bergab auch richtig Gas geben können...nicht so wie du auf dem Video neulich!! 

Ausserdem will ich noch Shockboots!! Obwohl die Tauchrohre der Pike fast zu schön sind um sie zu verstecken...


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2006)

Dann gibt's wohl nur den: http://www.nc-17.de/prod_rockring_rock_lexan.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (14. Dezember 2006)

Kein schlechter - hatte ich mir auch schon angekuckt - will aber nen geschlossenen....zudem - wie muss man sich Lexan vorstellen? Hart wie Alu?


----------



## winddancer1401 (15. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon hier rumhängen und von unseren neuen Bikes träumen, dann können wir uns auch was dazuträumen. Was träumt Ihr euch an eure Bikes bzw. was wird sofort verändert?



Wenn ich denn mein XC 5 mal habe, wird der Sattel gegen eine Speci. Avatar getauscht.




DaMudda schrieb:


> Ich will auf jeden Fall noch nen Rockring fürs ESX!! Bloss welchen??
> Und ne fette Leuchte dran wäre auch geil - leider kostet die ******* unheimlich...unter 500 EUR ist ja kaum was drinn außer Funzeln...
> 
> PS: Trabbi IST Kult!! Mal einen gefahren?? Ultra!!




Jepp, da wird ganz schön hingelangt. 

Trabbi != Kult Hugh  

ciao

Klaus


----------



## GerhardO (15. Dezember 2006)

Am FR 8.0 werd ich vorerst nur das 24er gegen ein 22er Blatt tauschen und hinten die 11-32 Kassette gegen ne vorhandene 11-34er ersetzen. Dann sollte ich auch wieder die Berge hochkommen... 

Achja - ausserdem Front-und Rückstrahler, Seitenreflektoren und eine STVZO-konforme Dynamo-Lichtanlage. Die Schutzbleche und einen Gepäckträger nicht zu vergessen! 

Ansonsten ist's perfekt!


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2006)

@DaMudda

Zeig mir alternativen zum NC-17 .. ich kenn keine...


----------



## Didi123 (15. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> ...
> Und ne fette Leuchte dran wäre auch geil - leider kostet die ******* unheimlich...unter 500 EUR ist ja kaum was drinn außer Funzeln...



Du könntest die Wartezeit auch sinnvoll nutzen und dich durch das hier inspirieren lassen:  	
Die selbstbaulampen der IBC´ler
Wenn Du nicht lauter Daumen hast, kannst Du dir über die Feiertage was Hübsches basteln... (OT, aber *klick*)

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Ausserdem will ich noch Shockboots!! Obwohl die Tauchrohre der Pike fast zu schön sind um sie zu verstecken...



Shockboots sind doch langweilig. Für den etwas schutz den du da bekommst...  Ausserdem kommste dann mit dem Brunox nicht mehr gut ran 

Habe vor nen paar Wochen/Monaten erst grad meine Shockboots weggenommen... Damit ich die Gabel mal endlich richtig einfetten konnte. Ausserdem find ichs schicker ohne.

Übrigens glaube ich nicht, dass du die Tauchrohre mit Shockboots verkleiden willst


----------



## huko (16. Dezember 2006)

hallo vtrkalle ,dein xc7-schwarz oder weiß bestellt?


----------



## vtrkalle (16. Dezember 2006)

Das XC7.0 - schwarz, und das WXC7.0 - weiß  



huko schrieb:


> hallo vtrkalle ,dein xc7-schwarz oder weiß bestellt?


----------



## vtrkalle (16. Dezember 2006)

Beim weißen stört mich der schwatze Umlenkhebel und die Formula Oro Bianco, SRAM X.9 und XT Kurbel, kommen sicher auch nicht so zur Geltung. 
Schmutz unempfindlicher währe sich das Weiße, aber alles kann man nicht haben.


----------



## CTD (16. Dezember 2006)

Und ich habe schon für mein GC 7.0 eine XT (Rapidfire Plus & Schaltwerk) von 2007 geordert, da ich X.9 nicht mag. Dazu kommt noch eine XT Kassette, um das Gewicht etwas zu drücken und last but nor least ein VDO MC 1.0+.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (16. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @DaMudda
> 
> Zeig mir alternativen zum NC-17 .. ich kenn keine...



Truvativ Bashguard 
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=35334

oder 

e.thirteen
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...hirteen-SPC-Supercharger-Bashguard::6262.html

Lampe selber basteln?? Mussisch mal kucken...kann zwar schrauben am Bike aber ich bin doch kein Elektriker!! Ausserdem - wie erreiche ich 500 Lumen?

Bikecomputer hab ich mir erstmal nen "kleinen" mitbestellt - den billigsten Sigma.
Man will ja auch noch später aufrüsten können...

Das mit den Schockboots um die Tauchrohre überleg ich mir nochmal - vielleicht doch die Standrohre oder gar keine?? Haben die eigentlich Klettverschluss oder muss ich die Gabel auseinanderbauen? 

Früher hiess sowas Lizard Skins!! Ich seh grad - die gibts noch...


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Lampe selber basteln?? Mussisch mal kucken...kann zwar schrauben am Bike aber ich bin doch kein Elektriker!! Ausserdem - wie erreiche ich 500 Lumen?
> 
> Bikecomputer hab ich mir erstmal nen "kleinen" mitbestellt - den billigsten Sigma.
> Man will ja auch noch später aufrüsten können...
> ...



1. Man muss kein Elektriker sein, nur genügend Logisch denken.. dann funzt das schon. Genug Helle Lämpchen -> TechTalk/Elektronik fürs Bike.. viele schwören auf Osram Decostar IRC von 20-50W. Ich auch, aber eher um mein Zimmer zu beleuchten 

2. Nimm lieber den BC 1606L (bei Canyon gibts nur den DTS, dasselbe nur Kabellos) hab den selber, ist ein super dingen, Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Praktische Funktionen. Trittfrequenz kannste auch hinmontieren.

3. Um die Tauchrohre rum wickelst du bestimmt keine Shockboots. Die gehören an die Standrohre (habe früher auch immer gemeint, es heisst anders. Der teil der Gabel, der quasi "zusammen mit dem Rahmen" hängt, also der obere, sind die Standrohre).
Meine jetzige Gabel hatte auch Shockboots, da die aber eh schon rissig waren hab ich sie kurzerhand weggeschnitten Mit Klett wüsst ich nicht obs welche gibt. Meine waren aus Gummi, welches wahrscheinlich genau so gespritzt wurde. Dann wurde bei der noch nicht fertig montierten Gabel einfach der Gummi über die Standrohre gestülpt. Mag also sein, dass du vorher die Gabel auseinandernehmen musst.


----------



## Flok (17. Dezember 2006)

So ich reihe mich mal auch ein in die Warteschlange, habe ein Ultimate AL 7.0 (Rennrad) bestellt, nach 2 Canyon-MTBs wirds Zeit für einen Straßenrenner!  

Wollte eigentlich schon bei der Sparbuchaktion ein Roadmaster Elite kaufen, war aber leider in meiner Größe ausverkauft :/

Jetzt heists warten, genauere Infos zum Liefertermin gibts erst Januar


----------



## UpHillDown (17. Dezember 2006)

So, meine Geduld hatte gestern ein Ende.   Nachdem mir am Freitag auf meine Anfrage eine Liefertermin für die ES 9.0 für Mitte März genannt wurde bin ich am Samstag zum Händler meines Vertrauens gefahren und habe mir das eine und andere Bike angesehen. Und wie das so ist kommt man ins Gespräch und fluks wird ein Angebot gemacht. Nach einigem hin und her habe ich mich nun für ein Rotwild RFC 0.3 entschieden. Die Komponenten sind nicht so Top wie die beim ES 9.0, Es gibt "nur" ne RS Revelation anstelle der Fox (dafür spart man aber bei der Wartung ne Menge Kohle), das Schaltwerk ist "auch nur" ein X-9, der Umwerfer XT 2007, die Bremsen die echt guten Formular Oro K24, Sysntace VRO Lowrider bei Vorbau und Lenker.  Und höre und staune, das ganze kostet nicht viel mehr als das ES 9.0. 

Das Allerbeste ist aber der verbindliche Liefertermin: Donnerstag, also keine Monate, sondern inkl. Wochenende 5 Tage Lieferzeit. Da freut sich das Bikerherz .

Ich wünsche Euch allen mehr Geduld als ich sie hatte, vllt schau ich in 2 Jahren wieder bei Canyon vorbei in der Hoffnung, dass die Liefertermine so liegen, dass man nicht mitten in der neuen Saison sein neues Bike bekommt.

Also allen hier einen schönes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## "Joker" (17. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem mir vor ein paar Monaten mein drei Jahre altes, liebevoll gewartetes und aufgebautes Canyon Iowa geklaut wurde, habe ich mich heute für ein Yellowstone 5.0 entschieden... 

Gruß, Joker


----------



## mr.ill (18. Dezember 2006)

Auch heuer nehme ich wieder Platz im Wartezimmer.

Wenn mein Grand Canyon 7.0 genauso schnell kommt wie das XC9 letztes Jahr ziehe ich den Hut vor Canyon


----------



## Ismael (18. Dezember 2006)

mr.ill schrieb:


> Auch heuer nehme ich wieder Platz im Wartezimmer.
> 
> Wenn mein Grand Canyon 7.0 genauso schnell kommt wie das XC9 letztes Jahr ziehe ich den Hut vor Canyon



Kumpel von mir hat gerade ein Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Lieferzeitpunkt: MITTE APRIL... Viel Spass im Wartezimmer!


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Dezember 2006)

Wie angedroht hannisch ein XC7 geordert. Weiß noch gar nicht, wann es kommen soll und lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## CTD (18. Dezember 2006)

Ismael schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat gerade ein Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Lieferzeitpunkt: MITTE APRIL... Viel Spass im Wartezimmer!



Wie geht denn das? Vor 10 Tagen, oder so, hat hier wer gepostet, dass sein GC Mitte bis Ende Feb. kommt. Jetzt die Info von Mitte April  Bis Ende März muss meines da sein, sonst zuck ich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (18. Dezember 2006)

FYI:
aktueller Montagetermin Torque 8.0: Mitte Mai


----------



## Yossarian (18. Dezember 2006)

Welcher Mai?


----------



## chrisjt (18. Dezember 2006)

CTD schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das? Vor 10 Tagen, oder so, hat hier wer gepostet, dass sein GC Mitte bis Ende Feb. kommt.



Jupp, so hieß es -- und hoffentlich bleibt's dabei (GC 8.0). Sonst kann ich schon bald wieder das nicht-Canyon-Rennrad ausmotten 

Christophe


----------



## MX33 (18. Dezember 2006)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Wie angedroht hannisch ein XC7 geordert. Weiß noch gar nicht, wann es kommen soll und lasse mich mal überraschen.



für mein Bestellung des XC7 in weiß, wurde mir ein Montagetermin von etwa Mitte Februar vorhergesagt!


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Dezember 2006)

MX33 schrieb:


> für mein Bestellung des XC7 in weiß, wurde mir ein Montagetermin von etwa Mitte Februar vorhergesagt!



Wann hattest du geordert? Auch erst kürzlich?


----------



## mr.ill (19. Dezember 2006)

Ismael schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat gerade ein Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Lieferzeitpunkt: MITTE APRIL... Viel Spass im Wartezimmer!




Habe letztes Jahr im Dezember bestellt und bin Mitte Jannuar schon damit gefahren 
Also hab ich bis jetzt bezüglich Liefertermin nur positive Erfahrung bei CANYON.

Wenns heuer a Wengerl länger dauert kann ich damit leben, stehen ja noch genügend andere Radl im Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CTD (19. Dezember 2006)

mr.ill schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr im Dezember bestellt und bin Mitte Jannuar schon damit gefahren
> Also hab ich bis jetzt bezüglich Liefertermin nur positive Erfahrung bei CANYON.
> 
> Wenns heuer a Wengerl länger dauert kann ich damit leben, stehen ja noch genügend andere Radl im Stall



na da schau her...ein zweiter chaot, der auf ein GC 7.0 wartet. wird anscheinend zum inoffiziellen teambike


----------



## Mr. Hayes (19. Dezember 2006)

Hatte gerade die Hotline am Kabel.
Den voraussichtlichen Montagetermin für mein ES 9.0 ist Anfang März, bei den ESX mitte März.
Dann werd ich halt den halben Frühling im Fitnesscenter verbringen müsse. !?!


----------



## MX33 (19. Dezember 2006)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Wann hattest du geordert? Auch erst kürzlich?



an dem Tag als die neue Homepage geschaltet wurde !


----------



## big-p-fan (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, sitze seit gestern Abend auch hier im Wartezimmer 
--> ESX7, Termin Ende März. 

Ganz schön lange Zeit, puhhh.... 

Bin aber mal auf das Rad gespannt, was mich nach 2 Cannondale´s und 2x Nicolai erwartet. Hoffe mal, dass das ESX7 ne Grundsolide Wahl ist. 

cu


----------



## Jacki.de (19. Dezember 2006)

Sitze nun schon knapp einen Monat hier rum. Seit dem 21.11. um genau zu sein. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir die Zeit mit einer Entscheidungshilfe  verkürzen. Ich bin schon mal auf der Suche nach einem Tacho mit Höhenmessfunktion für mein neues WXC 8.0 und hab noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk offen. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich für einen mit oder ohne Kabel entscheiden soll. Dann schwanke ich noch zwischen Ciclomaster 434 oder VDO 1.0 (+ oder nicht) und dann bringt ja Sigma auch noch einen neuen im Januar.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen oder einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Pumabert (19. Dezember 2006)

Jacki.de schrieb:


> Sitze nun schon knapp einen Monat hier rum. Seit dem 21.11. um genau zu sein.
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir die Zeit mit einer Entscheidungshilfe  verkürzen. Ich bin schon mal auf der Suche nach einem Tacho mit Höhenmessfunktion für mein neues WXC 8.0 und hab noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk offen. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich für einen mit oder ohne Kabel entscheiden soll. Dann schwanke ich noch zwischen Ciclomaster 434 oder VDO 4.0 (+ oder nicht) und dann bringt ja Sigma auch noch einen neuen im Januar.
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen oder einen Tipp für mich?



Erfahrung habe ich leider mit keinem der beiden, ich stand jedoch vor der selben Entscheidung. Ich habe mich dann für den VDO 1.0+ also ohne Kabel entschieden, wegen der Möglichkeit mehr Daten auf einmal auf dem Display darzustellen.

Für eine kabelgebundene Version spricht die Tatsache, dass die Teile für Störungen durch elektr. Felder nicht anfällig sind, ausserdem brauchen sie weniger Batterien. Die kabellose Version sieht schicker aus und man hat das Theater mit dem Kabel nicht.

Zu den einzelnen Modellen lässt sich bestimmt auch was über die Suchfunktion finden.


----------



## mr.ill (20. Dezember 2006)

CTD schrieb:


> na da schau her...ein zweiter chaot, der auf ein GC 7.0 wartet. wird anscheinend zum inoffiziellen teambike




So ist es!
Werden dem TREK Bike vom SWAT-Team ordentlich Konkurenz machen. 
Nur bei den sportlichen Leistungen können wir, so fürchte ich, nicht mithalten


----------



## MIBO (20. Dezember 2006)

irgendwie ist das alles krank....   da werden die neuen Bikes Mitte September vorgestellt (ab da hab ich mich vormerken lassen), dann soll man z.T. 8 Monate !!! bis Mitte Mai warten, dass man dann nur 4 Monate später schon wieder die neuen Modelle präsentiert bekommt und quasi schon wieder ein veraltetes Modell besitzt.
Klar kann man im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern nichts gegen das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss sagen, was schon für Canyon spricht, aber man muss auch bedenken das man die neuen auf dem Markt erschienenen Parts ja erst erhält wenn quasi schon bald wieder neue erscheinen. Das wiederum ist generell im Handel nichts unübliches, Produkte denen in Kürze eine Neuerscheinung bevorsteht günstiger zu bekommen.
Mich ärgert das sehr und wenn mir die Kombi aus Rahmenoptik und Parts meines ausgewählten Torque 9.0 nicht so sehr gut gefallen würde hätte ich mit Sicherheit schon längst woanders zugeschlagen.
Warum kann es nicht möglich sein, seine Rahmen neu vorzustellen und diese dann kurz darauf auch zum Kauf parat zu haben? Andere Hersteller schaffen es ja auch zum Jahreswechsel die neuen Modelle fertig zu haben.
Würde Canyon jetzt richtige custom-made Bikes anbieten, Rahmen auswählen, Farbe frei bestimmen und eine riesen Auswahl an Parts bieten die man frei kombinieren könnte, dann würde ich das verstehen. Aber so ist das alles pure Stangenware und die Bikes könnten schon in Reihe und Glied wärend der Herbstmonate produziert werden.
Manchmal frage ich mich warum ich das hier mitmache, ...so sehr ich mich auf das Torque freue, ich werde trotzdem weiter die Augen offen halten und auf der Suche sein. Sollte ich eine Alternative finden bin ich sicher weg hier, denn das Frühjahr kommt und wer möchte nicht stolz mit seinem neuen Bike die ersten Sonnenstrahlen des duftenden Frühjahrs erkunden.


----------



## GerhardO (20. Dezember 2006)

> Manchmal frage ich mich warum ich das hier mitmache, ...so sehr ich mich auf das Torque freue, ich werde trotzdem weiter die Augen offen halten und auf der Suche sein. Sollte ich eine Alternative finden bin ich sicher weg hier, denn das Frühjahr kommt und wer möchte nicht stolz mit seinem neuen Bike die ersten Sonnenstrahlen des duftenden Frühjahrs erkunden.



Hab grad ein RockyMountain "Switch 2.0" (neu) angeboten bekommen - für nur ne Handvoll Euro mehr als das FR 8.0 ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Dezember 2006)

Canyon würde von mir dieses Jahr ne Stange Geld sehen, da ich gerne ein WXC für meine Dame der Wahl kaufen würde, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die dann wirklich ausgeliefert werden (Ich glaube nicht an den angeblichen VMT, das klappt sicher wieder nicht. Gebrannte Kinder scheuen das Feuer.) sind dann wohl auch die Pfingstferien rum. Was will man dann mit dem Rad? Da ist schon 1/4 der Saison durch und zwei Urlaube mit insgesamt drei Wochen Nutzungszeit.

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhead (20. Dezember 2006)

CF 9.0
Woche 09/2007


----------



## thory (20. Dezember 2006)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Hab grad ein RockyMountain "Switch 2.0" (neu) angeboten bekommen - für nur ne Handvoll Euro mehr als das FR 8.0 ...



fährt das switch auch bergauf und hat eine vollversenkbare Sattelstütze?

Aber: ich habe auch mehrfach erlebt, daß einige andere Hersteller/ Händler auf die Canyon Preise reagieren. Z.B. Fusion: wenn man auf deren Konfigurator geht sind die Preise jenseits von gut und böse (meine Meinung). Wenn man mit dem einen oder anderen Händler redet ergibt sich doch die Möglichkeit so ein Teil eben für "eine Handvoll mehr Dollars" als das Canyon zu bekommen.

Anyway ich warte auf mein Torque 8, das will ich gar nicht vor Mai, dann baue ich nämlich meine ganze Radelflotte um.

Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (20. Dezember 2006)

> fährt das switch auch bergauf und hat eine vollversenkbare Sattelstütze?


Bergauf wirds sicherlich fahren - irgendwie; und bei der voll versenkbaren Sattelstütze müssen wir eh abwarten...! 

Na, ich warte auch mal schön weiter!

G.


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi Gerhard,

die Frage ist natürlich wie das RM Switch ausgestattet ist. Meine Erfahrung ist nämlich meist die, daß bei solchen Bikes Teile wie Deore, usw. verbaut sind. Wem`s reicht u wer`s mag gerne, aber da muß man schon genau hinschauen. Mit der gleichen Ausstattung kostet Dich das Switch sicherlich einiges mehr.

Bevor ich`s Big Mountain SL gekauft habe stand auch das Fusion Freak zur Auswahl. Da auf meiner Teilewunschliste u.a. shimanofrei stand wurde das Freak mit knapp 4 KEuro zu teuer. Da hatte der Händler auch wenig Spielraum.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Lasse (20. Dezember 2006)

@traildancer: edit. sehe gerade, das es um eine neues Switch ging.


----------



## GerhardO (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi Oli!
Hm - schaugt scho geil aus, wie's da im Laden steht... Aber hast scho recht - Da sind mir für ein Bike der 3,5 KiloEuronen-Klasse noch zuviel Deore-Teile dran...
@Lasse: Danke für die Aufklärung! Ist das 06er Modell mit Der 66er Marzocchi. Aber: nein - ich hab genug "Sitzfleisch", um auf mein Torkelein zu warten!

Greetz,
G.


----------



## cisco (20. Dezember 2006)

Habe das RC9 bestellt. 
Montagetermin Mitte Februar.
Bestellt ahbe ich am ersten Tag, an dem die Seite online war.
Mal schaun wanns kommt?


----------



## Donos (21. Dezember 2006)

So,Bafögrückzahlung sei dank gerade das Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt. Wollte eigentlich zuerst das Yellowstone 5.0 bestellten aber die Alivio Nabe war doch etwas abschreckend . Und ne Reba Poploc ist ja auch was feines (nix gegen die Recon). Nun heisst es warten und unruhig schlafen


----------



## CTD (21. Dezember 2006)

mr.ill schrieb:


> So ist es!
> Werden dem TREK Bike vom SWAT-Team ordentlich Konkurenz machen.
> Nur bei den sportlichen Leistungen können wir, so fürchte ich, nicht mithalten


 ja, vor allem, wenn die bikes erst mitte april kommen, denn dann kann ich das erste rennen (den duke) mitjoggen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman99 (21. Dezember 2006)

So.....

hab mich gerade eben auch in die Warteschlange eingereiht und mich nach langem Überlegen für ein ES7.0 in Größe L entschieden. Offizielle Bestätigung des (voraussichtlichen???) Liefertermines gibt es leider erst im Januar!

Hoffe, ich war noch einigermaßen rechtzeitig dran, um nicht gar so lange warten zu müssen!!!

Sers, Uli


----------



## pr0phet (21. Dezember 2006)

hi, bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein esx 6.0 kaufen soll, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher. hab mal canyon angeschrieben ab wann das esx lieferbar ist und antwort war: voraussichtlich märz! jetzt frag ich mich um wie lang sich die wartezeit dann verlängert wenn ich das bike erst später bestell? hat da jemand erfahrung mit?


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Dezember 2006)

greenhead schrieb:


> CF 9.0
> Woche 09/2007



Wow. Viel spass beim Warten.. könnt ich jetz nicht, 07 versauen


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. Dezember 2006)

Moin, moin ! 

Dann nehme ich hier auch mal Platz. Habe gerade ein Nerve XC 7 (black, Gr. M) bestellt.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Was mache ich dann mit meinem Trek Y11 ? Verkaufen oder als Alltagsbike behalten ?   

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Dezember 2006)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich hier auch mal Platz. Habe gerade ein Nerve XC 7 (black, Gr. M) bestellt.



Willkommen im Club der XCler 



> Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Was mache ich dann mit meinem Trek Y11 ? Verkaufen oder als Alltagsbike behalten ?



Meinen alten Hobel werde ich behalten. Wenn mal jemand mitfahren will kann er/sie den haben. Die meisten die ich kenne und die gerne zwischendurch mitkommen wollen, fahren Stadtschlampen und Hardtails. Und so hab ich halt noch n Fully im Rennstall, dann muss die besagte Person nicht Teeren sondern kann mir durchs Gebüsch nach 

Ausserdem - in weiser voraussicht - wenn mal was am Canyon ist habe ich ersatz. Die Laufräder kann ich Notfalls mal hinmachen und die Defekten nach Koblenz schicken. Muss lediglich die Discs tauschen, stellt absolut kein Problem dar. Sollte das Schaltwerk defekt sein, kommt Deore hin, dasselbe beim Umwerfer. Und da gibts bestimmt noch andere Teile, welche ich vom alten als Ersatz ans Canyon machen könnte, solange das entsprechende Bauteil in Koblenz ist. So ist mein Canyon dennoch nicht ausser Betrieb, ausser der Rahmen bricht  

Also: Behalt dein Trek für Ersatzzwecke, als Alltagsradel und wenn mal jemand mitfahren will.


----------



## rainman99 (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen...

hab gerade ne Bestätigung für meine Bestellung vom 21.12.06 bekommen.

###################################################
Sehr geehrter Herr Popp,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Die gewünschte Bestellung wurde aufgenommen.
Vorraussichtlicher Montage-Termin ist in KW 6.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz
###################################################

Wäre ja der Wahnsinn, wenn das wirklich so schnell gehen würde. Ich kann's kaum noch erwarten, mein ES7.0 zu bekommen!!! 

Ist ja fast wie Weihnachten!!!

Sers, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (22. Dezember 2006)

watt? ich denk die kommen erst im januar ?


----------



## rainman99 (22. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> watt? ich denk die kommen erst im januar ?



Sorry, hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die Bestätigung meiner Bestellung und der voraussichtliche Liefertermin per e-mail und nicht per Brief kam.

Ich war selbst total verblüfft, von der schnellen Antwort und vom Montagetermin in KW 6. Ich hoffe, dass Canyon KW6/2007 gemeint hat!?!

Vielleicht hat ja der Staabi auf seinem Asientrip bei den Zulieferern kürzere Lieferzeiten vereinbaren können? Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich Canyon auch einigermassen an die Zusagen hält. Wurde ja schon einiges in Sachen Lieferverzögerungen geschrieben...

Ich lass mich gerne positiv überraschen, kann es nun aber auch gar nicht mehr erwarten, bis das Bike geliefert wird. (nur noch 2 Monate ***Träum...***).

Sers, Uli


----------



## Pumabert (22. Dezember 2006)

Hab heute Nachmittag von Canyon eine Email erhalten, dass meine per Nachnahme bestellte Ware heute das Haus verlassen hat und in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintreffen wird?!?!   Ich hab ein XC 6.0 bestellt, was soll ich darunter nun verstehen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Dezember 2006)

Das du wohl einer der erste sein wirst, die ein 2007er Canyon bekommen.

Auf gehts. Geld organisieren. Der Postbote kommt am Mittwoch!


----------



## thevirus (23. Dezember 2006)

*Hi*
ich nehme dann auch mal hier Platz ! 
War am Mittwoch 21.12 im Laden noch mal Probegefahren (ESX/ES 7.0)
und habe dann das ES7.0 bestellt -  Montage 2.2.2007  -  gehe aber davon 
aus das es mindestens Ende Feb.2007 wird...

we will see !  

*Greez 
Jens 
(thevirus)*


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Dezember 2006)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag von Canyon eine Email erhalten, dass meine per Nachnahme bestellte Ware heute das Haus verlassen hat und in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintreffen wird?!?!   Ich hab ein XC 6.0 bestellt, was soll ich darunter nun verstehen?



  

Vielleicht lernt Canyon ja dazu??
Ich hoff dass mein Radl auch net erst März/April kommt wie hier ja rumerzählt wird. Habs immerhin anfang Nov bestellt, da war noch nichtmal das Preview hier im IBC...


----------



## dawncore (23. Dezember 2006)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag von Canyon eine Email erhalten, dass meine per Nachnahme bestellte Ware heute das Haus verlassen hat und in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintreffen wird?!?!   Ich hab ein XC 6.0 bestellt, was soll ich darunter nun verstehen?



Dann würde ich mal sagen, sobald etwas eingetroffen ist, sofort Bilder machen!


----------



## Pumabert (23. Dezember 2006)

Bilder werde ich natürlich gleich machen und auch hier reinstellen, kann es mir aber wie gesagt immer noch nicht ganz vorstellen, da ich noch letzte Woche mit der Hotline telefoniert habe und mir nochmal gesagt wurde, dass die Rahmen wohl erst Ende Januar kommen und die Bikes bis Mitte-Ende Februar aufgebaut werden.


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht ist das die Canyonsche Hinhaltetaktik  oder ein Fehler?
Wenn nicht, dann freu dich!


----------



## braintrust (23. Dezember 2006)

oder 2006er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (23. Dezember 2006)

Oooh, Böse


----------



## cisco (23. Dezember 2006)

soweit ich weiss kommen die Rahmen erst Anfang Februar.
Vielleicht hast Du wirklich das 2006er


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Dezember 2006)

Ähm, er bestellt auf der neuen HP ein 6.0, Telefoniert mit der Hotline und soll jetzt ein 2006er bekommen? Schwachsinn.


----------



## braintrust (23. Dezember 2006)

hrhr schaun wir mal


----------



## illu622 (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi @all,

habe mir soeben mein 1. Canyon und gleichzeitig mein 1. Versandbike bestellt. 
Ein Nerve XC 7.0 in weiss! Ich hoffe, das bereue ich nicht!
Jedenfalls fiebere ich erstmal der Lieferung entgegen.


----------



## 4you2 (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi, erstmal merry Xmas allen !
wie habe ich die letzten Wochen mit mir gerungen..., ein Ultimate CF sollte
es sein ! Dann endlich die HP und mein Entschluß sofort nach Koblenz zu fahren ! Der 1.Canyon-Dämpfer: Vor Februar nicht ein klitzekleiner Ultimate
Rahmen zu bestaunen und die Aussicht auf zu lange Wartezeiten, der MB-Test
1/07, die fehlende Carbonoptik...
Schöne Bescherung, denn
ein Scott Scale Limited 2007 Rahmenset wird im Frühjahr unter meinem
nadellosen Bäumle liegen !!!


----------



## braintrust (24. Dezember 2006)

wayne interessierts?


----------



## Mr. Hayes (24. Dezember 2006)

z.B. Canyon selbst ! 
Wir befinden uns auf einem freien Markt den es auch unbedingt braucht. Canyon soll ruhig ein paar Lehren ziehen aud diesen Reaktionen und Verbesserungsmassnahmen fürs nächste Modelljahr planen. Strategie ist das Eine, Pünktlichkeit und Preis das Andere !
Bei den Leichtbaubikes ist Canyon gar nicht mal so günstig. Ausserdem haben im 2006 so einige die ganze Saison auf ihr Spectral gewartet...ich würd durchdrehen !


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Dezember 2006)

4you2 schrieb:


> der MB-Test
> 1/07, die fehlende Carbonoptik...



Da stand aber nix drin vom Spectral. Da war nur das Ultimate CF 8.0 FBI drin (und sie hams mit CF 6.0 FBI angeschrieben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOPI (25. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen!
Mein letzter Eintrag war im Wartezimmer 06-
werd jetzt hier weitermachen.
Nochmal zur Erinnerung:Spectral am 03.08.06 bestellt!!!
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 4te KW 2007
Also: immer schön locker bleiben.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Dezember 2006)

Also da könnte mir Canyon in die Schuhe blasen. Ich würd zur Konkurrenz gehn... 
Gabs überhaupt jemals 06er Spectrals? Is schon n bissel frech, die anzukündigen und ein Jahr später auszuliefern. Dann lieber erst auf der 07er Homepage aufnehmen.

Hoch leben die Alurahmen


----------



## Eddigofast (26. Dezember 2006)

DOPI schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten zusammen!
> Mein letzter Eintrag war im Wartezimmer 06-
> werd jetzt hier weitermachen.
> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:Spectral am 03.08.06 bestellt!!!
> ...



?????Lieferzeit 5 Monate ??? Ich glaube das ist die Sache nicht Wert, erinnert ein wenig an Votec...was aus denen geworden ist wissen wir ja alle !! 


Dir auch ein frohes Fest !


----------



## braintrust (26. Dezember 2006)

wattn? spectral is doch nen saugeiles bike...das warten lohnt


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Dezember 2006)

Doofe Frage. Was ist denn aus Votec geworden?  Pleite gegangen?


----------



## braintrust (26. Dezember 2006)

google hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (26. Dezember 2006)

DOPI schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten zusammen!
> Mein letzter Eintrag war im Wartezimmer 06-
> werd jetzt hier weitermachen.
> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:Spectral am 03.08.06 bestellt!!!
> ...



Also mir würde der Spass vergehen. Ich selber habe meine Canyon Pläne aus diesem Grund verworfen. Sorry, mehr als 3 Monate Wartezeit kann ich als ungeduldiger Widder nicht überstehen. 



frankenrabiator


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

Puh, das war ein kurzer Aufenthalt im Wartezimmer!

Bin ich tatsächlich der erste, der sein 2007-er Canyon schon bekommen hat?

Heute kam der Postbote mit einem Riesenpaket, Inhalt: Canyon XC 6.0

Die Canyonleute müssen geahnt haben, dass ich morgen Geburtstag habe!

So, jetzt muss ich aber auspacken, Bilder folgen später...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Dezember 2006)

es ist ja noch nicht mal 07 
Dennoch; Glückwunsch


----------



## pr0phet (27. Dezember 2006)

na dann mal glückwunsch...ging ja echt flott


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Dezember 2006)

Wow  Ich will auch  Ich war der erste der ein XC5.0 bestellt hat (vielleicht sogar der erste der überhaupt ein XC bestellt hat...) nämlich Anfang Nov 06   Da war noch nichtmal das Prev online


----------



## Didi123 (27. Dezember 2006)

Glückwunsch!
Bilder net vergessen...!


----------



## braintrust (27. Dezember 2006)

wow, das ist ja mal geil, glückwunsch!
aber: wo sind die fotos?!?!?!?! hop hop, will das mal in "real" sehen


----------



## highrider83 (27. Dezember 2006)

nach telefonischer auskunft wird mein es7.0 etwa mitte februar montiert, also nix 2006er rahmen, das passt schon so ...


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

Sodala, hab die "Möhre"  zusammengebaut und auch schon eine erste kurze Runde gedreht. Wie zu erwarten ist alles sehr hochwertig und auch schon vortrefflich eingestellt. Leider wird die Federgabelpumpe noch nachgeliefert, also fällt diesbezügliches Feintuning erst mal flach.

Hier nun auch die versprochenen Bilder - ist wie gesagt ein XC 6.0 in S - um Kommentaren zuvor zu kommen, die Reflektoren werden noch abmontiert!







































Veränderungen zum Lieferzustand: Ergon R2M Griffe, PDM-545 Pedale, Topeak Wedge Medium Satteltasche.

Viel Spass beim Schauen


----------



## DaMudda (27. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du mal dazukommst wärs interessant zu wissen, wie groß der Gewichtsunterschied von M(Werksangabe) zu S ist?!

Ansonsten schönes Bike - Vielleicht kommen die anderen ja auch a weng eher?!?! Das wär was...

PS: Die Platikscheibe hinten muss auch noch weg...ich hab sowas früher immer rausgebrannt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman99 (27. Dezember 2006)

Geiles Bike,

die schnelle Lieferung lässt mich hoffen, dass es bei mir auch einigermaßen mit dem Liefertermin klappt.
Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.

Sers, Uli 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ES7.0, Größe L, bestellt am 19.12.06. VMT lt. Canyon in KW06!
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## DOPI (27. Dezember 2006)

Na, ich gratulier dann auch mal. 
Normalerweise, wÃ¼rde ich denn meisten hier recht geben-
und auch nicht so lange warten.
Aber erstens gabs vor 3 Monaten schon mal 500â¬ Rabatt 
und zweitens hab ich noch ne kleine Auswahl im Keller!
Also- ich warte.


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

Nur um euch vielleicht auch ein wenig Hoffnung auf eine schnelle Lieferung zu machen - auf meiner Rechnung steht VMT KW 07 und das enspricht so ziemlich dem, was mir die Hotline vor ca. 2 Wochen gesagt hat. Warum es nun so schnell ging, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (27. Dezember 2006)

Das Oberrohr fällt beim XC in S ja doch ziemlich krass ab. Sieht schon recht choppermäßig aus. Ich hänge momentan beim ESX zwischen S und M bei 173cm und 82cm Stelzen. 

Und beim esx wäre die Überstandshöhe noch 1,5cm unter dem XC in S, also hinten noch etwas tiefer und mit der Pike vorne noch etwas höher. mhm - ob das nich nachher reichlich komisch aussieht von den Proportionen her? 

@Pumabert: wie groß bist du?


----------



## Sado-Uwe (27. Dezember 2006)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr fällt beim XC in S ja doch ziemlich krass ab. Sieht schon recht choppermäßig aus.




Genau das hab ich auch eben gedacht. Ich dachte schon das wäre kein XC. Ich habe das XC 7.0 in M bestellt - sieht doch ein wenig anders aus. 

Aber wenn Canyon jetzt so schnell liefert, muß ich doch mal langsam irgendwo das Geld zusammenkratzen  


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr fällt beim XC in S ja doch ziemlich krass ab. Sieht schon recht choppermäßig aus. Ich hänge momentan beim ESX zwischen S und M bei 173cm und 82cm Stelzen.
> 
> Und beim esx wäre die Überstandshöhe noch 1,5cm unter dem XC in S, also hinten noch etwas tiefer und mit der Pike vorne noch etwas höher. mhm - ob das nich nachher reichlich komisch aussieht von den Proportionen her?
> 
> @Pumabert: wie groß bist du?



Ja, die Überlegung hatte ich auch, habe desbezüglich auch noch einmal mit der Hotline Rücksprache gehalten. Ich bin 172 mit SL 79.

Nach den heutigen kleinen Testrunden bin ich aber doch froh ein S genommen zu haben. Ich gebe aber zu, M sieht definitiv ausgewogener aus, aber was bringt mir ein gut aussehendes Bike mit dem ich meine Nachfahren foltere  

Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Hardtail baut das Fully doch einiges höher.


----------



## cos75 (27. Dezember 2006)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Und beim esx wäre die Überstandshöhe noch 1,5cm unter dem XC in S, also hinten noch etwas tiefer und mit der Pike vorne noch etwas höher.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Überstandshöhe von 72cm beim ES/ESX stimmt. Wenn du dir den M Rahmen anschaust, wie will man da noch das Oberrohr tiefer legen, es sei den das Oberrohr wird geknickt oder gebogen. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal bei der Hotline nachfragen. Beim 2006er ESX war eine Überstandshöhe von 76,5 cm bei Größe S angegeben.


----------



## Flok (27. Dezember 2006)

habt ihr eigentlich alle eure VMT-Daten schon bekommen? Ich warte überhaupt noch auf den ersten Brief von Canyon für mein AL 7.0


----------



## DaMudda (27. Dezember 2006)

Flok schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich alle eure VMT-Daten schon bekommen? Ich warte überhaupt noch auf den ersten Brief von Canyon für mein AL 7.0



Ich noch nicht - aber vielleicht liegts schon im Briefkasten? Bin derzeit nicht zuhause...per E-Mail kam aber auch noch níchts!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (27. Dezember 2006)

dito!
bei mir ist auch noch gar nix geschehen...hab nur die automatische mail wegen bestellungbestätigung...wollte heute anrufen, aber bis 2.1 ist keiner im hause


----------



## cyrox (27. Dezember 2006)

hab auch noch keine Post bekommen, kommt aber sicher noch!


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Dezember 2006)

Ein XC im Chopperstyle!
Viel spass damit  Will meins auch 

Edit: Wann hast dus bestellt?? War da die Page schon online? Es hiess ja Seitens Canyon die Bestellungen werden nach der Zeit ihres eingangs verarbeitet.
Du müsstest theoretisch vor dem 13. November 06 bestellt haben... da war nämlich ich an der Reihe und weit und breit nix von Canyon zu sehn.


----------



## ESX7.0 (27. Dezember 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Überstandshöhe von 72cm beim ES/ESX stimmt.....  Beim 2006er ESX war eine Überstandshöhe von 76,5 cm bei Größe S angegeben.
> 
> hy,
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ein XC im Chopperstyle!
> Viel spass damit  Will meins auch
> 
> Edit: Wann hast dus bestellt?? War da die Page schon online? Es hiess ja Seitens Canyon die Bestellungen werden nach der Zeit ihres eingangs verarbeitet.
> Du müsstest theoretisch vor dem 13. November 06 bestellt haben... da war nämlich ich an der Reihe und weit und breit nix von Canyon zu sehn.



Hi AmmuNation,

hmm, dass du dir ein XC 5.0 schon sehr zeitig bestellt hast wissen wir alle . Warum du das noch nicht geliefert bekommen hast weiss ich nicht, vielleicht wurden die S-Rahmen zu allererst geliefert und aufgebaut. Einen Vorteil muss man ja haben, wenn man schon so klein ist wie ich  .

Ich habe am 5.12. im Internet bestellt, eine schriftliche Bestätigung habe ich nicht bekommen.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, die Rahmen sind modellspezifisch, zumindest auf meinem steht ganz klein XC 6.0 drauf.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Mupuckl (27. Dezember 2006)

was ist denn so eure Schätzung Wartezeit für ein XC 5 in M, wenn man jetzt bestellen würde?

frankenrabiator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Dezember 2006)

mitte Mai

ruf die Hotline an

aber die angaben sind eh nicht wirklich genau, meins kam 06 gane 8 wochen früher als angekündigt, hat mich aber nicht gestört


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich habs mir gedacht, dass zuerst die S-Rahmen geliefert wurden.
Und ja, ihr brauchts auch alle zu wissen! Ich habs nämlich als erster verdient  

Viel spass damit!


----------



## Pumabert (27. Dezember 2006)

@AmmuNation

Was mir auch noch gerade einfällt, bis in die Schweiz dauert halt alles ein wenig länger, dafür sparst du dann aber auch 19% wenn das Bike erst nächstes Jahr geliefert wird ... Müsst ihr eigentlich Zoll zahlen oder irgendeine Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer?


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Dezember 2006)

18 Franken (12â¬ ca.) Zoll. Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer wird soviel ich weiss nicht dazuberechnet.

Es dauert lÃ¤nger ja, aber es ist trotzdem net unterwegs. Sonst hÃ¤tt ich ja ne Mai l gekriegt, dass das Rad die Werkstatt verlassen hat.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (28. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> 18 Franken (12 ca.) Zoll. Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer wird soviel ich weiss nicht dazuberechnet.



Meine Erfahrung sagt dass die schweizer MwSt. von 7.6% dem Postboten oder auf der Poststelle bei Uebergabe des Pakets zu bezahlen ist.

Schauen wir mal...


----------



## cisco (28. Dezember 2006)

Kurze Info zu den Bestellbestätigungen.
Laut Aussage Canyon kommen diese erst im Januar, weil dann erst das neue Canyon Briefpapier verfügbar ist.
Klingt komisch...ist aber so !?


----------



## dawncore (28. Dezember 2006)

Also irgendwie kommt mir bei dem XC6 2007er Version der Vorder/Hinterreifen ein wenig groß ausgefallen vor. Auf der Homepage sehen die nicht so üppig aus, dachte schon zuerst daran ob Pumabert ESX Felgen/Reifen aufgezogen hat, aber nein!
Da will ich nicht wissen mit welchen Traktorreifen die ES(X)ler herkommen... 

btw: lohnt der (preisliche) Unterschied von XC4 auf XC5? Habe mich sosehr in die weiße Farbe des XC4 verliebt


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Dezember 2006)

dawncore schrieb:


> Also irgendwie kommt mir bei dem XC6 2007er Version der Vorder/Hinterreifen ein wenig groß ausgefallen vor. Auf der Homepage sehen die nicht so üppig aus, dachte schon zuerst daran ob Pumabert ESX Felgen/Reifen aufgezogen hat, aber nein!
> Da will ich nicht wissen mit welchen Traktorreifen die ES(X)ler herkommen...




Äääähm... Pumabert fährt ein Grösse S 26"... und die auf der Page sind alle Grösse M 26".

Und ich krieg ein XL, 26". Da schauen die Reifen mickrig aus. Es sind nicht die Räder, die gross sind, der Rahmen ist klein. Das hat auch nix mit ES/X zu tun, die haben auch 26".



> Laut Aussage Canyon kommen diese erst im Januar, weil dann erst das neue Canyon Briefpapier verfügbar ist.
> Klingt komisch...ist aber so !?



 Das klingt logisch, ist aber trotzdem Schwachsinnig von Canyon. Die kannten ihr neues Design schon so lange vorher, die hätten das auch früher in Auftrag geben können.


----------



## braintrust (29. Dezember 2006)

hätten hätten hätten


----------



## dawncore (29. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Äääähm... Pumabert fährt ein Grösse S 26"... und die auf der Page sind alle Grösse M 26".
> 
> Und ich krieg ein XL, 26". Da schauen die Reifen mickrig aus. Es sind nicht die Räder, die gross sind, der Rahmen ist klein. Das hat auch nix mit ES/X zu tun, die haben auch 26".



Ja, das ist klar, was ich meinte ist der Umfang der Reifen, nicht der gesamte Durchmesser vom Schnellspanner zum Reifen hin 

Und genau dieser Umfang von Felge und Reifen erscheint mir dicker als im letzten Jahr. Hat Canyon neue Schwalbemodelle gewählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (29. Dezember 2006)

nene sind die selben nics


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Dezember 2006)

dawncore schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klar, was ich meinte ist der Umfang der Reifen, nicht der gesamte Durchmesser vom Schnellspanner zum Reifen hin
> 
> Und genau dieser Umfang von Felge und Reifen erscheint mir dicker als im letzten Jahr. Hat Canyon neue Schwalbemodelle gewählt?



Achso. Nein, wie schon oben erwähnt, sind die klassischen NobbyNics.


----------



## Pumabert (30. Dezember 2006)

Nobby Nics in 2,25" wirken nur so groß weil kleiner Rahmen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2006)

Auf den Bilder "verschluckt" der Reifen die Felge gänzlich, dadurch wirkt er auch nochmal größer. Der kleine Rahmen macht den Rest.


----------



## fitze (30. Dezember 2006)

So, bis das Torque geliefert wird dauert noch eine Weile. Die ersten Teile dafür sind jetzt aber schon eingetroffen *vorfreu*

MfG
Tobi


----------



## cos75 (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Kettenführung passt. 
Kein Bashguard ?


----------



## fitze (30. Dezember 2006)

Also ich hab sie zumindest schonmal an nem Torque3 gesehen. Also sollte sie auch an den 07ern passen. Hoffe ich zumindest. Wenn nicht muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Und Bashguard kommt natürlich noch. Hab ja noch Zeit bis April... 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Freti (1. Januar 2007)

-


----------



## Markus23 (1. Januar 2007)

Was hat das im Wartezimmer zu suchen  oder ist das das Wartezimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (1. Januar 2007)

Nächstes mal nicht so fette, hässliche aufgepumpte Huren bitte! Lieber eine Schlanke, natürlich Schöne Frau. Dann kann das Canyon auch warten


----------



## Markus23 (1. Januar 2007)

Ich überlege ob ich mir das Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellen soll. 
Wie lange ist den so nach eurer Erfahrung die Wartezeit. Und wie lange fahrt Ihr so die Bikes. Ich frage da ich so im Schnitt im Jahr 9000km fahre (darin ist aber der weg zur Arbeit mit eingerechnet ~7000km) im Gelände fahre ich so 800 km und mit dem Rennrad den Rest.
Mein letzte Bike hat knapp 5 Jahre gehalten und mustte dann das zeitliche Segnen wegen Rahmenbruch


----------



## The Offspring (1. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nächstes mal nicht so fette, hässliche aufgepumpte Huren bitte! Lieber eine Schlanke, natürlich Schöne Frau.



DITO !!!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Januar 2007)

Markus23 schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich mir das Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellen soll.
> Wie lange ist den so nach eurer Erfahrung die Wartezeit. Und wie lange fahrt Ihr so die Bikes. Ich frage da ich so im Schnitt im Jahr 9000km fahre (darin ist aber der weg zur Arbeit mit eingerechnet ~7000km) im Gelände fahre ich so 800 km und mit dem Rennrad den Rest.
> Mein letzte Bike hat knapp 5 Jahre gehalten und mustte dann das zeitliche Segnen wegen Rahmenbruch



Ich denke wenn dus jetzt bestellst hast dus etwa März - Juni bei dir stehn. Ich sage jetzt mal (wie ichs verstanden hab) die 9000km sind Strasse und 800km Gelände. Also schaut nicht so aus als würdest dus sehr brutal belasten. Wieviel Jahre es hält kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber wenn dus anständig behandelst wirst du bestimmt Jahre freude daran haben.

Das einzige was dir schnell kaputt ginge ist der NobbyNic auf der Strasse  Dann lieber RacingRalph.


----------



## Markus23 (1. Januar 2007)

> Das einzige was dir schnell kaputt ginge ist der NobbyNic auf der Strasse  Dann lieber RacingRalph


Nee die würde ich selbstverständlich tauschen und wenn ins Gelände geht dann kommen andere Pellen drauf.


> Ich sage jetzt mal (wie ichs verstanden hab) die 9000km sind Strasse und 800km Gelände


Das ist so richtig habe bin den letzten 2 Jahren mehr auf der Straße gewesen wie im Gelände bedingt durch mein anderes Hobbie (Triathlon).


----------



## braintrust (1. Januar 2007)

rofl big boobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustang (2. Januar 2007)

also, ich denke, dass die Überstandshöhe auf dem Foto größer ausschaut als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Denn während das Vorderrad auf den Backsteinen steht, ist das Hinterrad im tieferen Kies.

@Puma: kannste nicht bitte ein paar Fotos auf ebener Fläche mit dem Bike machen? thx


----------



## Pumabert (2. Januar 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> also, ich denke, dass die Überstandshöhe auf dem Foto größer ausschaut als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Denn während das Vorderrad auf den Backsteinen steht, ist das Hinterrad im tieferen Kies.
> 
> @Puma: kannste nicht bitte ein paar Fotos auf ebener Fläche mit dem Bike machen? thx



Frohes Neues!!!  

Guggst du hier.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3300182&postcount=3796

Ich kann mit SL 79cm gerade so noch über dem Oberrohr stehen, ohne Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr zu haben.


----------



## braintrust (2. Januar 2007)

hab grad mal angerufen, ESX7 in grün VMT Ende März/ Anfang April


----------



## DOPI (2. Januar 2007)

Nach langen Überlegungen verabschiede ich mich von euch,
hab mein Spectral abbestellt.Was zuviel ist, ist zuviel!
In dem halben Jahr hätte ich den Rahmen selber wickeln können.
Euch wünsch ich kurze Wartezeiten.   

P.S: schau mir gleich das stumpi pro 07 an.


----------



## Skymaster (2. Januar 2007)

Hab gerade bei der Hotline angerufen...

"...bestellt haben Sie mitte Januar..."

OH NEIN!!! 3 Monate vorher!!

Eigentlich müsste der VMT schon erreicht sein, hieß es.

Nun bin ich mal auf den klärenden Rückruf gespannt


----------



## Nylz (2. Januar 2007)

soooooo meine Freunde ! Hab mir gerade mein ESX 8.0 bestellt !!!
Ende März - Anfang April soll es dann bei mir sein. Hoff ich zumindest !!!!

Kleine Frage: Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Pedalen meinem "Baby" am besten stehen würden ?? Bevorzuge Plattformpedalen.

Daaaanke !


----------



## Skymaster (2. Januar 2007)

Wär wohl zu schön gewesen...  

Mein ES7.0 wird ende Januar/anfang Februar montiert.

Dann stell ich mich mal lieber auf ende Februar ein


----------



## Markus23 (2. Januar 2007)

Wie zuverlässig sind den die angegebenen Termine zur Fertigstellung? 
Mir sagte man das mein Rad Ende April fertig seien wird.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (2. Januar 2007)

Ich habe:

- einen Platz im Wartezimmer  
- erst im April ein ESX 6.0 im M  
- einen derben Ohrwurm von dem Lied in der Warteschleife  

soo und nun pack ich den Lesezirkel aus, stell die Kekse auf den Tisch, setz nen Kaffee auf und geselle mich zu euch.

*dernächstebitte*


----------



## pr0phet (2. Januar 2007)

erst april!!!! ich hab vor kurzem bei canyon nachgefragt da war es noch märz, will mir auch ein esx 6.0 holen aber ich wills dann nicht erst im sommer haben... hoffentlich gehts mit der auslieferung nicht so wie mit der homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (2. Januar 2007)

Lumpenköter: Das Lied in der Warteschleife ist schon nit schlecht, aber halt immer das gleiche


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (2. Januar 2007)

@prophet
Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Montage der ESX-Modelle erst Ende März beginnt. 
Von daher gehe ich einfach mal von frühestens April aus.


----------



## pr0phet (2. Januar 2007)

ich glaub ich werd da morgen einfach mal anrufen...


----------



## derMichi (2. Januar 2007)

Hier ist der Nächste. Habe mir soeben ein Grand Canyon 7.0 in Fuji weiß bestellt das darauf wartet unter meinen dicken Hintern zu kommen und getreten zu werden. Ich bin sehr gespannt und kann mir nun sicherlich alle Zeit der Welt mit dem Verkauf des alten Rades nehmen?! 

Als Pedale werde ich mir noch die Crank Brother Egg Beater SL bestellen. Wo könnte man noch etwas Gewicht sinnvoll einsparen? 10,8kg ist ja schonmal ne Hausnummer.


----------



## braintrust (2. Januar 2007)

@michi:
sattel tauschen 
naja und sonst mal in den "leichtbau-canyon"-thread reinschnuppern


----------



## derMichi (2. Januar 2007)

Kann mir einer sagen welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser das 2007er Grand Canyon 7.0 hat? Brauche ne garantierte, definitive Hausnummer!


----------



## illu622 (2. Januar 2007)

Hi,

lt. mail von heute wird mein XC 7.0 in KW11 zusammengeschraubt.
Somit noch 2,5 Monate warten!


----------



## Fischgesicht (2. Januar 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> erst april!!!! ich hab vor kurzem bei canyon nachgefragt da war es noch märz, will mir auch ein esx 6.0 holen aber ich wills dann nicht erst im sommer haben... hoffentlich gehts mit der auslieferung nicht so wie mit der homepage



April ist nicht Sommer!


----------



## pr0phet (3. Januar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> April ist nicht Sommer!



ich meinte nur wenn es sich mit der auslieferung auch so verhält wie mit der homepage dann kann aus april fast sommer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (3. Januar 2007)

Bei DEM Winter ist April noch Tiefschnee angesagt


----------



## Fischgesicht (3. Januar 2007)

ok ok hab scho verstanden


----------



## winddancer1401 (3. Januar 2007)

illu622 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lt. mail von heute wird mein XC 7.0 in KW11 zusammengeschraubt.
> Somit noch 2,5 Monate warten!



Nach telefonischer Auskunft wird mein XC 5.0  Ende März zusammengeschraubt....


----------



## Staabi (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,



> Kann mir einer sagen welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser das 2007er Grand Canyon 7.0 hat? Brauche ne garantierte, definitive Hausnummer!



31,6

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DaMudda (3. Januar 2007)

Nylz schrieb:


> soooooo meine Freunde ! Hab mir gerade mein ESX 8.0 bestellt !!!
> Ende März - Anfang April soll es dann bei mir sein. Hoff ich zumindest !!!!
> 
> Kleine Frage: Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Pedalen meinem "Baby" am besten stehen würden ?? Bevorzuge Plattformpedalen.
> ...




http://trialmarkt.de/ - Pedale : Gut und Günstig : Hab mir fürs Canyon ESX7 die VP-458 bestellt - die Koxx K1 fährt meine Freundin - auch zu empfehlen - allerdings etwas schwerer!!

März?? Wasn Glück hab ich bis Mitte März Prüfungen anner Uni - was sollte ich sonst in den Semesterferien anfangen??! Warten?!


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Januar 2007)

Es hockt doch schonwieder jemand bei Canyon in den Büros, richtig? 

Nur, damit ich morgen Anrufe, wenn bis dann meine Mail nicht beantwortet ist. Sonst ging das immer ruckzuck 
Oder vielleicht hat sich auch soviel angesammelt über die Festtage dass das auch erst abgearbeitet werden muss... hmmmh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladymama (3. Januar 2007)

Habe heute das xc 4 im shop bestellt.vmt angeblich kw3.aber auch nur,weil der vorbau geändert wird.ansonsten wär´s kw2 geworden.ich find,damit kann man leben...


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Du bestellst dein XC erst im 07 und kriegt es in 2 Wochen 

Naja vielleicht kommt meins auch so schnell, habe die Auftragsbestätigung per Post noch nicht... habs allerdings schon anfang Nov bestellt, lange bevor die Page Online war... 

Heute mal Anrufen.


----------



## Ladymama (4. Januar 2007)

ich denke ich hab einen guten zeitpunkt erwischt.:ausserdem wird die nachfrage beim xc 4 sicher nicht so hoch sein,wie bei den teureren varianten.D ...warten wir mal ab,vielleicht wird´s aus irgendwelchen gründen ja doch erst oktober...


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2007)

Hab ein XC7 am 13.12. bestellt und mir wurde telefonisch Mitte Februar als Liefertermin avisiert. Nur FYI...


----------



## Ladymama (4. Januar 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Hab ein XC7 am 13.12. bestellt und mir wurde telefonisch Mitte Februar als Liefertermin avisiert. Nur FYI...


FYI??


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Ladymama schrieb:


> ich denke ich hab einen guten zeitpunkt erwischt.:ausserdem wird die nachfrage beim xc 4 sicher nicht so hoch sein,wie bei den teureren varianten.



Laut Canyon werden die Bestellungen nach Zeitpunkt des Eingangs abgewickelt. User "Pumabert" hat sein XC6.0 schon längst, hat es ungefähr mitte Dezember bestellt. Ausserdem hat das ja garnichts mit der Nachfrage zu tun, wenn die Teile und Rahmen bei Canyon rumliegen, dann wird einfach nach Bestellungseingang abgearbeitet.

Kann es sein, dass du einen S-Rahmen bestellt hast? Vielleicht werden die ja vorher geliefert 

Was FYI bedeutet würde ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## Ladymama (4. Januar 2007)

nee,hab nach etwas längerer diskussion mit dem sehr freundlichen und geduldigen canyon mitarbeiter  (das sei hier bei aller kritik auch mal erwähnt) ein m genommen.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Ja, geduldig sind die Mitarbeiter allerdings


----------



## Pumabert (4. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Was FYI bedeutet würde ich auch gern wissen.




_F_or _Y_our _I_nterest


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Januar 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?q=FYI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Hmmh.. na dann


----------



## getkft (4. Januar 2007)

Hi, ich habe ein XC 7.0 Mitte November Gr. S bestellt. Montagetermin ca. Mitte - Ende Februar. 

Wie mit der Abarbeitung der AuftrÃ¤ge  funktioniert ist mir ein RÃ¤tsel. 
Ein vernÃ¼nftiges Argument warum einige Kunden mehr warten mÃ¼ssen, kÃ¶nnte die Wartezeit ertrÃ¤glicher machen. 

Manche Kunden erhalten einen E-Mail nach der Bestellung, mache nicht. Warum nicht Alle?

Bis heute habe ich nichts Schriftliches. 

Ein Zweizeiler per E-Mail, wÃ¼rde die âKundenorientierteâ Strategie 
verbessern.

GruÃ GETKFT


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

> Hallo Herr *****,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Ok. Und wo ist die gute Nachricht?  Aber immerhin bin ich jetzt aufgeklärt. Anfang April, ach leckts mich doch  Ich dachte anfang März bis ALLERSPÄTESTENS anfang April 

Edit: Der Arme Herr P. (Name der Redaktion bekannt) arbeitet sich gerade mit meinen Mails ab.  Da liegen glaub ich insgesamt 3 von mir rum. 

Edit: Ok es sind 5!


----------



## braintrust (4. Januar 2007)

na los, upgrade auf nen xc6 und gut ist


----------



## Pumabert (4. Januar 2007)

Jepp, an seiner Stelle würde ich auch auf ein XC 6.0 upgraden  

Wenn er das von Anfang an bestellt hätte, wäre es bestimmt schon bei ihm ...

Kurbel iss wurst, aber Tretlager und vor allem Naben sind beim 6.0 doch um einiges besser. Also die 200 EUR machen den Braten auch nimmer fett ... davon mal abgesehen zahlt er ja eh nur den Nettopreis + ein bissi Zoll ...


----------



## tom23" (4. Januar 2007)

getkft schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein XC 7.0 Mitte November Gr. S bestellt. Montagetermin ca. Mitte - Ende Februar.
> 
> Wie mit der Abarbeitung der Aufträge  funktioniert ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Ein vernünftiges Argument warum einige Kunden mehr warten müssen, könnte die Wartezeit erträglicher machen.
> ...



Die Rahmen für alle Bikes kommen nicht zeitgleich bei Caqnyon an.
In Kombination mit den nötigen Komponenten je nach Modell, die auch nicht alle ab Dezember auf Lager sind, ergibt das dieses Kuddelmuddel an verschiedenen Lieferzeiten.


----------



## tom23" (4. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> _F_or _Y_our _I_nterest



Fast 

*F* or *Y* our *I* nformation

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Dickie76 (4. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht kann ja mal einer der "Offiziellen" was dazu sagen, wie die Aufträge aller Voraussicht nach abgearbeitet werden, so dass alle mal wissen, woran sie sind. Das würde auch das Aufkommen bei der Canyon-Hotline reduzieren


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Ich raff nicht, warum Canyon sagt die XC6.0 seien schon da. Der Rahmen ist doch EXAKT der gleiche (New Fact8 XC, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Size Tubeset) und viel anders als das 5 ist das 6 garnicht. Nur die XT Kurbel und die Naben - und ob sich dafÃ¼r die 200â¬ lohnen??

Edit: So jetzt reichts. Ich bin grad in der "Femme like u" Warteschleife und hake nach wanns kommen wÃ¼rd, wenn ich auf XC6.0 umspringe. Sind ja schon bessere Parts dran, vor allem die Naben, von den Deore hÃ¶rt man immer dass sie Spiel bekommen etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Januar 2007)

Die Deore Naben sind "Wegwerf"-Naben. Neue Naben, Einspeichen und der Ärger sinds nicht wert.

Die XT Kurbel ist ein wenig leichter und "schnieker". Bei älteren konnte ich die LX bei sattem Wiegetritt noch flexen, die XT aus dem gleichen Jahr war steif. Denke aber nicht das die neuen LX so weich sind.

Weiteres Wegwerfteil bei beiden ist die Deore Kasette, ich wollte meine nicht runterfahren sondern habe sie gleich aufs Stadtrad gepackt und ne artgerechte XT verbaut.

Nebenbei ist es wohl etwas wert wenn man das Rad dann so früh bekommt.

Ergo: Ich würde es tun.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

XC6.0 ist bestellt. Und wann kommts? MORGEN WIRDS ABGESCHICKT!!  
XL Rahmen würde erst ende Jan. kommen, L ist schon Montiert.


----------



## pr0phet (4. Januar 2007)

da kanns wohl einer nimmer erwarten


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

JAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!      

Irgendwie find ich die aufstockung aufs 6.0 netmal so schlecht. Vorher wollt ich noch vehement beim 5er bleiben - aber die Naben haben mich überzeugt. Und natürlich die XT Kurbel, wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss dass ich die Arme der LX Kurbel etwas schöner finde - nicht so rund, eher eckig, eigentlich mein Geschmack. Aber was solls, heute mach ich mal nicht auf "Optik vor Funktion" 

Die Deore Kasette benutz ich genau 7km weit, dann wird sie abgeschraubt und eine XT draufgemacht. Die Deore wird dann irgendwie verscherbelt.

Super - freu mich schon wie man merkt  Noch mehr als das Preview kam und ich sah wie geil die Bikes werden  

Das ist ja wie Weihnachten. Und das beste ist der VMT: Der liegt schon hinter uns. Schade, dass ich kein Canyon Briefpapier krieg  oder vielleicht ist das vom XC5.0 unterwegs


----------



## thto (4. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> XC6.0 ist bestellt. Und wann kommts? MORGEN WIRDS ABGESCHICKT!!
> XL Rahmen würde erst ende Jan. kommen, L ist schon Montiert.



respekt herzlichen glückwunsch alles richtig gemacht


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (4. Januar 2007)

Was will mir das Ganze nun sagen:
Vom FR 8.0 (April!) auf's XC 6.0 (morgen!) umswitchen ???  

Viel Spass damit!  

(noch 90 Tage ... +x?)


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Wäre ich beim XC5.0 geblieben, hätte ich auch bis frühestens Anfang April warten müssen. Beim XC6.0 XL hätte ich bis ende Januar warten müssen, beim L nicht. Faustregel: Stehe ich zwischen 2 Rahmen, wähle ich den kleineren. Wenn er mir nicht passt kann ich im worstcase immernoch umtauschen, da ist Canyon ziemlich Kulant, an der Stelle auch ein dickes  DANKE!
Natürlich darf das Bike kein bisschen verschmutzt sein, die Reifen auch nicht abgefahren etc...

18min hat der Mitarbeiter mit mir durchgehalten. Also Geduldig kann ich nochmal bestätigen


----------



## Pumabert (4. Januar 2007)

Heya! Gratuliere! Gute Entscheidung!

Hoffentlich bekommen wir dann auch ein paar Bilder zu sehen, bin gespannt wie das L im Vergleich zum S aussieht.

Was für Extras hast du dir noch dazu geholt?


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Heya! Gratuliere! Gute Entscheidung!


Ganz bestimmt.  Jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den XC6.0 Fahrern.  Laut Canyon wurden schon einige davon ausgeliefert, wie man sieht bist du der einzige von denen der dazu noch im IBC ist. 




Pumabert schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommen wir dann auch ein paar Bilder zu sehen, bin gespannt wie das L im Vergleich zum S aussieht.


Auch ganz bestimmt. 




Pumabert schrieb:


> Was für Extras hast du dir noch dazu geholt?


CANYON Race SL Barends, 0.7l Trinkflasche Transparent Newstyle, 0.5l Trinkflasche Transparent Newstyle, 0.5l Trinkflasche Schwarz Newstyle, TOPEAK ALiEN II und last but not least die PD-M545. Somit fahren wir bis auf Grösse, Barends und vielleicht das Werkzeug das exakt gleiche Bike, sogar die Pedale sind gleich. 

-> Wieso Newstyle? Canyon hat noch Trinkflaschen im alten Design Vorrätig, wer will, die werden günstig verscherbelt  

Die Barends sind noch nicht lieferbar, kommen dann später. Bin nicht unbedingt der allergrösste Barend Fan, aber die sehen nun richtig cool und griffig aus. Ausserdem ists auf ner längeren Tour (und es ist auch n Tourenbike...) entspannend mal kurz die Sitzposition wechseln zu können.


----------



## Pumabert (4. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Somit fahren wir bis auf Grösse, Barends und vielleicht das Werkzeug das exakt gleiche Bike, sogar die Pedale sind gleich.



Das Alien II habe ich auch, sogar doppelt  , eines kam mit dem Bike mit und eines habe ich zu Weihnachten bekommen. Das von Canyon muss ich noch zurück schicken  ... Auf Barends würde ich vor allem bei längeren Touren, bei denen es viel bergauf geht nicht verzichten wollen - meine Ergons find ich super genial!

Bin mal gespannt wann wir die ersten Bilder sehen ...


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Ok, hier das erste Bild von meinem Canyon wies momentan ausschaut (Poserthread??) 
Sind alle Scheine dies gibt in CH. Ich wollte die eigentlich alle in 10er Wechseln und dann so einzahlen 
Stark zusammengepresst Ã¼brigens auf nem Stapel 3-4mm dick 

Edit: Da liegen Ã¼brigens ~500â¬ zuviel, ich wollte Reserve haben wenn der Eurokurs von 1.62 auf 3 schiesst


----------



## DaMudda (4. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ok, hier das erste Bild von meinem Canyon wies momentan ausschaut (Poserthread??)
> Sind alle Scheine dies gibt in CH. Ich wollte die eigentlich alle in 10er Wechseln und dann so einzahlen
> Stark zusammengepresst Ã¼brigens auf nem Stapel 3-4mm dick
> 
> Edit: Da liegen Ã¼brigens ~500â¬ zuviel, ich wollte Reserve haben wenn der Eurokurs von 1.62 auf 3 schiesst



Nehmen die bei Canyon auch Zloty?  

Schade das die Schweiz beim Euro nicht mitmacht!!

Mein Canyon liegt sicher im Safe!!


----------



## alexlux (5. Januar 2007)

Bin ich froh, dass ich per Vorkasse bezahle. Angesichts dieser Summe (realen) Geldes treibt es mir die Tränen in die Augen und ich würde mir es vielleicht noch einmal anders überlegen .


----------



## cyrox (5. Januar 2007)

Hat bis jetzt schon jemand eine Papier bestätigung bekommen?

Ich warte noch immer


----------



## fox hunter (5. Januar 2007)

so hab dann auch vor 4 tagen mein Torque FR 7.0 bestellt. 
bin mal gespannt wann ichs damit krachen lassen kann. 
dann heißt es jetzt wohl auf den hometrainer um kondition zu für das 17 kg gerät zu bekommen. will ja auch berge rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (5. Januar 2007)

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert - habe mein Yellowstone 5.0 am 18.12 bestellt und es kommt voraussichtlich Anfang Februar...Das finde ich sehr human 

Gruß, Joker


----------



## braintrust (5. Januar 2007)

ick hoffe dochmal in oldschool gelb, schwarz is och ok


----------



## Markus23 (5. Januar 2007)

cyrox schrieb:


> Hat bis jetzt schon jemand eine Papier bestätigung bekommen?
> 
> Ich warte noch immer



Ich warte auch noch auf meine Bestätigung. Habe deshalb auch noch mal mich bei Canyon gemeldet (wolte auch noch die geilen Flaschen haben) und man versicherte mir so schnell wie möglich das Papier mir zukommen zulassen die haben laut eigener Aussage nach Umstellung schwiergkeiten wie das mit einem neuen System so halt ist  
Aber er sagte mir den Termin ende April würde schon auf mitte April vorverscheben ich glaub ich ruf nochmal an dann ist es vielleicht schon ende März und dann ruf ich nochmal ......  

Bye


----------



## Giebi (5. Januar 2007)

ES 8.0 in L voraussichtl. Termin KW 4


----------



## Mr. Hayes (5. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> ES 8.0 in L voraussichtl. Termin KW 4



Habe ein ES 9.0 bestellt am ersten Tag der neuen Homepage. Damals wurde mir den Termin Mitte bis Ende März angegeben ! Schon komisch....


----------



## DaMudda (5. Januar 2007)

Oh Mann !! Ich kann nicht mehr länger warten!! Hoffe das alles mit März beim ESX usw. war ein Scherz!!! Die verarschen uns um dann positiv zu überraschen...Hoffe ich!!


----------



## winddancer1401 (5. Januar 2007)

Tja, heute per email die Info bekommen:

Vorraussichtlich erste Aprilhälfte......

Da bleibt mir nur der Upgrade auf's XC 6.0 oder mit der Kohle zum Bikeshop um die Ecke zu gehen.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Januar 2007)

Und meine Rechnung ist immer noch nicht da... 
Wenn ich nicht bald überweisen kann ist das ding nächste Woche noch nicht da


----------



## Feivel (6. Januar 2007)

XC 7. Evtl. KW 7. Jetzt heisst es, Geld besorgen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

Mitte Februar.. nicht schlecht


----------



## Sado-Uwe (6. Januar 2007)

Feivel schrieb:


> XC 7. Evtl. KW 7. Jetzt heisst es, Geld besorgen ;-)



Hi ! 

Ich habe ca. Mitte Dezember auch ein XC 7.0 (Gr. M) bestellt. Per mail gab's auch die KW 7 genannt ! 

Wo besorgst Du dir das Geld - muß ich nämlich auch noch 
(Banküberfall    - los wir machen hälfte/hälfte   )


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

Sado-Uwe (Der erste teil des Namens ist doch etwas... unvorteilhaft, nicht?   ) nimm dir ein Beispiel an mir (soll ichs schonwieder zeigen?  )


----------



## Sado-Uwe (6. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sado-Uwe (Der erste teil des Namens ist doch etwas... unvorteilhaft, nicht?   ) nimm dir ein Beispiel an mir (soll ichs schonwieder zeigen?  )



Hi ! Na ja - den Namen habe ich halt mal von ein paar Freunden bekommen, und eigentlich rufen mich auch alle so. Bin auch in allen andern Foren, in denen ich so unterwegs bin, so eingeloggt.

Und zeig nicht immer das viele Geld - wenn man das so auf einem Haufen sieht, möchte man ja sofort wieder abbestellen  

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe
(gibt's hier eigentlich schon einen Thread, in dem erklärt wird wie man zu seinem Nickname kam ? Wäre bei manchen Namen sich schon interressant.)


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Ja im KTWR gibts glaube ich einen Thread, wie man auf den Nick kam. Sonst machste einen auf, da unten interessierts eh keinen 

Je Ã¶fter ich das viele Geld sehe desto mehr nervts mich dass das Bike nicht da ist. Bin vorhin mit den ganzen 3450SFr (ca. 2200â¬) auf einem Singletrial nach ZÃ¼rich und habs dann eingezahlt. Trotz brauner Kleidung, auf dem Boden klopfenden SPD schuhen und schwarzen Specialized Handschuhen wurde ich nett bedient.


----------



## Yossarian (6. Januar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Wo besorgst Du dir das Geld - muß ich nämlich auch noch



Versuchs mal mit Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (6. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Arbeit.




Ach ja - ich wußte doch da gibt's irgendwas  

Danke für den Tip


----------



## Feivel (6. Januar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich habe ca. Mitte Dezember auch ein XC 7.0 (Gr. M) bestellt. Per mail gab's auch die KW 7 genannt !
> 
> ...


Gute Idee. Bin dabei


----------



## fox hunter (6. Januar 2007)

hab gestern en anruf von canyon bekommen. wollten sich nochmal wegen der größe erkundigen weil ich eigentlich ein l bräuchte aber ein m will. naja jetzt frag ich mich ob die mein torque schon montieren und ich es ganz früh bekomme oder obs trotzdem noch so lange dauert.
naja bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als abzuwarten und sich immer wieder auf der canyon hompage das schöne stück anzugucken.


----------



## Yossarian (6. Januar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Ach ja - ich wußte doch da gibt's irgendwas
> 
> Danke für den Tip



Danken brauchst du mir dafür nicht. Ich wäre froh, wenn mir einer einen alternativen Tip geben könnte.


----------



## dyspnoe (6. Januar 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Habe ein ES 9.0 bestellt am ersten Tag der neuen Homepage. Damals wurde mir den Termin Mitte bis Ende März angegeben ! Schon komisch....



War in Koblenz und die haben mir gesagt, dass die Special Edition Laufräder von DT-Swiss nur für Canyon hergestellt werden und es deshalb zu der Verzögerung kommen kann, weil die Dinger erst recht spät bei Canyon eintreffen werden. (evtl. deshalb spätere Auslieferung).


----------



## schmiii (6. Januar 2007)

dyspnoe schrieb:


> War in Koblenz und die haben mir gesagt, dass die Special Edition Laufräder von DT-Swiss nur für Canyon hergestellt werden und es deshalb zu der Verzögerung kommen kann, weil die Dinger erst recht spät bei Canyon eintreffen werden. (evtl. deshalb spätere Auslieferung).



tja was heißt das nun?
sind die "special edition" LR nun gut, oder special schlecht? 
ich tippe aufs letzte...man spart ja wo man kann


----------



## MIBO (6. Januar 2007)

die Laufräder sollten sich eigentlich nur in der Farbe unterscheiden..., normal sind se weiss


----------



## bonner (6. Januar 2007)

Moin,
ich habe letzen Mittwoch in Koblenz im Laden ein XC 6 bestellt und am Donnerstag kam schon die Mail dass ichs abholen kann !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn das mal nicht ungewöhnlich ist.
Auf ein XC 5 hätte ich allerdings noch bis März/April warten müssen.


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Jo und meine Rechnung ist net da 
Ich mach mir sorgen ob das nit ein anderer geschnappt hat  Naja Montag wirds schon so sein. Sonst hak ich halt nach...


----------



## braintrust (7. Januar 2007)

man kann och nerven wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Ja natürlich...  Immerhin leg ich 200 Mäuse mehr hin


----------



## Laudach (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bisher hab' ich in diesem Forum immer nur gelesen, aber heute sag' ich selbst was. Am 7. 12. wurde von mir ein XC 9.0 bestellt und gestern bekam ich eine Mail von Canyon, wonach es in KW 5 geliefert werden soll.


----------



## googlehupf (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo, auch ich war bisher nur "lesend" dabei, über mehrere Wochen hier im Forum bzw. in der Kaufberatung. Am Schluss waren noch das Radon QLT und das XC 5 in der engeren Wahl... und nun ist das XC 5 telefonisch bestellt  - ging ganz fix nach einem Anlauf kam ich durch und das Bike war ruckzu bestellt - Liefertermin wurde auch mir Anfang bis Mitte April genannt.
Was mich jetzt im nachhinein noch beschäfftig, ist die grösse des Bikes, da ich über das PPS System meine Rahmengrösse bestellt habe und das mit Einstellung - bequem - (ist als Standard eingestellt) und ich bei allen anderen Tabellen anderer anbieter eine andere grösse raussbekomme ... -> wo gehts zur Rahmengrösse Beratung für XC 5 .. ?


----------



## braintrust (8. Januar 2007)

naja die leute von der hotline können dich auch super beraten was rahmengröße angeht, kannst ja einfach nochmal anrufen und das mit denen klären


----------



## bonner (8. Januar 2007)

ich hab ein xc 6.0 in M. Bei 1,78M/Schrittlänge 80cm Grösse ist das eher die sportliche Position. Wenns Du es eher bequem magst empfehle ich Dir L.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Januar 2007)

Bei NUR 80cm SL würde ich bei der Körpergröße dann auf jedenfall das M nehmen. Sonst ist die Überstandshöhe (bei L) etwas arg mau.

Lieber 1-2cm mehr beim Vorbau, wenn es nicht ganz ok ist.


----------



## bonner (8. Januar 2007)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bei NUR 80cm SL würde ich bei der Körpergröße dann auf jedenfall das M nehmen. Sonst ist die Überstandshöhe (bei L) etwas arg mau.
> 
> Lieber 1-2cm mehr beim Vorbau, wenn es nicht ganz ok ist.



Was heisst hier nur 80cm SL? Ich bin doch kein Zwerg....


----------



## Pumabert (8. Januar 2007)

bonner schrieb:


> Was heisst hier nur 80cm SL? Ich bin doch kein Zwerg....



Damit meint er wohl, dass 80cm SL für 178cm Größe recht wenig ist - bist bestimmt nen Sitzriese und brauchst einen langen Vorbau ...

Ich habe 79cm SL bei 172 ... Rahmen habe ich S genommen mit 105-er Vorbau ... passt gut!


----------



## Hitzi (8. Januar 2007)

Soooooooooooo,

ab heute kann ich es mir im Wartezimmer 2007 bequem machen.

Habe soeben ein XC 7.0 in Classic Race White bestellt  


Ich kann das Bike ungefähr Mitte bis Ende Febraur bei mir zu Hause erwarten  

Laufzeit somit effektiv ca. 4 - 6 Wochen.........

Hört sich doch nicht so schlecht an, oder?

Somit steht auch gleichzeitig ein Verkauf des alten Bikes Rotwild RFC 0.1 an. Aber hier wird niemand interesse daran haben, oder ?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Damit meint er wohl, dass 80cm SL für 178cm Größe recht wenig ist - bist bestimmt nen Sitzriese und brauchst einen langen Vorbau ...


Genau. Ich bin mit Größe 180 und SL 87 auf L bei der Probefahrt nicht glücklich mit der Überstandshöhe für MEINEN Einsatzbereich (auch mal ein wenig trailig) gewesen und habe deswegen zum M und nem längeren Vorbau gegriffen.


----------



## GerhardO (8. Januar 2007)

> ...ab heute kann ich es mir im Wartezimmer 2007 bequem machen.


Aber nicht auf meinem Sofa! Das brauch' ich noch mindestens 87 Tage...!


----------



## Homeboy (8. Januar 2007)

Überraschung
Habe am 05.12.2006 ein Canyon Nerve XC6.0 online bestellt. Nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre habe ich mit einer Lieferung im April gerechnet. Hatte bisher nicht einmal eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. 
Das Bike wurde letzte Woche gebaut und steht zum Versand bereit, muss nur noch bezahlen. Die Rechnung wurde ebenfalls letzten Freitag per Mail zugestellt.

Canyon überrascht doch jedes Jahr aufs Neue!


----------



## thevirus (8. Januar 2007)

Hi !

hat den schon irgendjemand der bei Canyon ein Bike bestellt hat eine *Bestellbestätigung *erhalten?

Ich habe am 21.12.2006 ein ES7.0 bestellt aber noch nix erhalten!
Keine Email kein Brief....

Habe vor Ort im Laden das Bike bestellt, die haben alles im Rechner eingetragen
jedoch habe ich nix schriftlich bekommen. 

Gruss
Jens 
(thevirus)


----------



## Pumabert (8. Januar 2007)

Homeboy schrieb:


> Überraschung
> Habe am 05.12.2006 ein Canyon Nerve XC6.0 online bestellt. Nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre habe ich mit einer Lieferung im April gerechnet. Hatte bisher nicht einmal eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> Das Bike wurde letzte Woche gebaut und steht zum Versand bereit, muss nur noch bezahlen. Die Rechnung wurde ebenfalls letzten Freitag per Mail zugestellt.
> 
> Canyon überrascht doch jedes Jahr aufs Neue!



Interessant; hatte auch am 05.12.2006 bestellt, fahre aber mit dem Bike schon seit dem 27.12. durch die Gegend


----------



## GerhardO (8. Januar 2007)

Ich auch noch nicht... 
Macht irgendwie unruhig, gelle?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye13 (8. Januar 2007)

thevirus schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> hat den schon irgendjemand der bei Canyon ein Bike bestellt hat eine *Bestellbestätigung *erhalten?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
habe auch am 05.12. ein ES 7.0 bestellt. Auf meine Mail vom Donnerstag habe ich heute die Antwort bekommen, dass die Auftragbestätigungen wegen Computerproblemen noch nicht rausgegangen sind. Das Rad soll Mitte - Ende Februar kommen.
Gruß,
popeye


----------



## highrider83 (8. Januar 2007)

mein es7.0 auch


----------



## Homeboy (8. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Interessant; hatte auch am 05.12.2006 bestellt, fahre aber mit dem Bike schon seit dem 27.12. durch die Gegend



Ich habe meins in Größe L bestellt, ausserdem hat Canyon über die Feiertage nichts gemacht. Vielleicht kommt dadurch der Unterschied in der Fertigung.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (8. Januar 2007)

4you2 schrieb:


> ein Scott Scale Limited 2007 Rahmenset wird im Frühjahr unter meinem
> nadellosen Bäumle liegen !!!



Weise Entscheidung


----------



## Donos (8. Januar 2007)

Belauere den Postboten auch schon jeden Tag... (Grand Canyon 6.0) Bin mal gespannt. Mitte/Ende Februar wäre ja noch ein Segen. Andere Grandcanyon 6.0 Besteller haben ja schon was von Ende April geschrieben. Naja, warten und beten...


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Januar 2007)

Homeboy schrieb:


> Habe am 05.12.2006 ein Canyon Nerve XC6.0 online bestellt. [...]
> Das Bike wurde letzte Woche gebaut und steht zum Versand bereit, muss nur noch bezahlen. Die Rechnung wurde ebenfalls letzten Freitag per Mail zugestellt.



Dann willkommen unter den XC6.0ern. Heute kam Rechnung, sogleich Überwiesen und wenn Canyon morgen die Kohle sehen sollte (habe extra Dringend gemacht bei der Überweisung  ) ist Freitag oder Samstag Weihnachten.  Was hasten für eine Grösse? Ich hab L...



bonner schrieb:


> ich hab ein xc 6.0 in M.



Schonwieder einer 

In der 07er Saison ist wohl nicht mehr das 5.0 der Preisknüller sondern das XC6.0?!  Oder können alle nicht warten?


----------



## CTD (8. Januar 2007)

nach 5 vergeblichen versuchen telefonisch durchzukommen, habe ich es endlich geschafft. das beste an der sache: montagetermin kw07 für mein grand canyon 7.0


----------



## Luzifer1964 (8. Januar 2007)

Habe heute telefonisch ein weisses GC 7.0 bestellt (bin im Gegensatz zu "CTD" beim ersten mal durchgekommen).
Schriftliche Bestaetigung dauert laut netten & kompetenten Herrn am Telefon ca. 2 Wochen.
Soll in KW 7 geliefert werden.

Schaun'mer mal  

Gruss, Luzifer


----------



## Hitzi (8. Januar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf meinem Sofa! Das brauch' ich noch mindestens 87 Tage...!



Keine Angst, ich habe ein eigenes Sofa  

-----
@Pumabert: Zeig mal her deinen Renner..........
Edit: Habs gerade in der Gallerie gesehen.......... Sieht gut aus, aber gleich soviel Dreck dranwerfen??????


Habe mir übrigens bei einer Größe von 182 cm und einer SL von 87 eins in Größe L bestellt + längeren Vorbau.

Wäre da im PPS beinahe mit einer gering größeren SL auf ein XL gekommen 

Aber L reicht mir völlig.........

Man  wird ja nicht jünger   Und ich mag es da eher bequem für längere Touren bis zum AlpenX im Sommer  


Grüße 

Hitzi


----------



## Yossarian (8. Januar 2007)

highrider83 schrieb:


> mein es7.0 auch


Was heißt hier deins?  
Finger weg, das gehört mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (8. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Größe von 182 cm und einer SL von 87 eins in Größe L bestellt + längeren Vorbau.
> [...]
> Wäre da im PPS beinahe mit einer gering größeren SL auf ein XL gekommen
> 
> Aber L reicht mir völlig.........



Ich hab 190/90 und habe auch ein L genommen. Bei bequem zeigt PPS liebevoll XL an, bei sportlich L - find ich irgendwie blödsinn, denn beim XL sitzt man ja nicht höher (man sieht nur nicht so viel von der Sattelstütze...) aber das Oberrohr ist länger, immerhin 2cm. Finde ich also eher gestreckt als ein L 

Schaunma mal. Auf meinem S-Hobel den ich jetzt hab (undzwar schon seit 6 Jahren  ) schaff ich auch 60km Touren, aber dann fängts an unbequem zu werden. Ich denke mit L werde ich absolut gut bedient sein und auch 100km ohne Nackenweh schaffen


----------



## Pumabert (8. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Edit: Habs gerade in der Gallerie gesehen.......... Sieht gut aus, aber gleich soviel Dreck dranwerfen??????



Na hör mal, für die Vitrine hab ich's nicht gekauft ... bloss nicht verwöhnen das gute Stück, gleich zeigen wo der Hammer hängt ...


----------



## Ladymama (8. Januar 2007)

thevirus schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> hat den schon irgendjemand der bei Canyon ein Bike bestellt hat eine *Bestellbestätigung *erhalten?
> 
> ...



hab auch im shop bestellt und sofort eine schriftliche bestellbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Na hör mal, für die Vitrine hab ich's nicht gekauft ... bloss nicht verwöhnen das gute Stück, gleich zeigen wo der Hammer hängt ...



So musset.


----------



## Dickie76 (9. Januar 2007)

Zur Info:

Habe gerade mit der Hotline telefoniert un dmal nach dem aktuellen Stand für mein ESX 7.0 nachgehört. Kaut Auskunft des Mitarbeiters werden die Komponenten für das Bike bis Ende März geliefrt, so dass die Auslieferung erst Mitte April erfolgen wird...   Bin doch etwas traurig jetzt, weil ich dachte ich kann schon im März anfangen mich auf meinem neuen Bock einzufahren...

Cheers
Dickie


----------



## braintrust (9. Januar 2007)

hm  also werd ich mein ESX7 wohl nicht vor Mai haben...na geil 

schriftliche bestellbestätigung hab ich ebenfalls noch nicht, per e-mail kam auch noch nix 
so  ich canyon


----------



## big-p-fan (9. Januar 2007)

Na klasse, 

ich habe für mein bestelltes ESX 7 die Info per Mail bekommen, dass der geplante Montagetermin KW 13, also die letzte Märzwoche ist. Super wenn es jetzt auf einmal Mitte April werden sollte ....! 

Naja, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (9. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hab ein ES 7 bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist 7. Kw.

Genau richtig, wenns wieder wärmer wird oder besser gesagt noch wärmer.

Winter gibts ja scheinbar net mehr


----------



## MTB-Ulli (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich hab´Heiligabend mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und wenn ich´s bis zum Herbst durchhalte gibt´s ein GC 7.0. Das ist doch mal eine lange Wartezeit. Die Chefin hat übrigens schon zugestimmt  .

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainFuture79 (9. Januar 2007)

wie, deine chefin kauft dir dann eins?

oder meinst du deine schlechtere hälfte?


----------



## MTB-Ulli (9. Januar 2007)

Mit Chefin ist die Mutter meiner Kinder gemeint und unter Zustimmung ist in diesem Fall eher zu verstehen, dass sie das eingesparte Geld nicht schon anderweitig verplant hat.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (9. Januar 2007)

also doch schlechtere hälfte


----------



## MTB-Ulli (9. Januar 2007)

Na ja, so schlecht auch wieder nicht... Ich werde mal posten, ob ich durchgehalten habe. Wenn ich´s nicht schaffe, muss ich heimlich qualmen, sonst ist´s Essig mit dem Radl .

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (9. Januar 2007)

ich hatte sylvester 4 jahre rauchfreies leben. auch ohne so nen anreiz und ich kann nur sagen, daß du dir u. deiner fam. nen großen gefallen damit tun würdest, wenn du aufhörst. für die kinder bist du ja schließlich auch ein vorbild (weiß nicht wie alt die sind)
von dem finanziellen aspekt mal ganz zu schweigen!

gruß

CF


----------



## MTB-Ulli (9. Januar 2007)

CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> ich hatte sylvester 4 jahre rauchfreies leben. auch ohne so nen anreiz und ich kann nur sagen, daß du dir u. deiner fam. nen großen gefallen damit tun würdest, wenn du aufhörst. für die kinder bist du ja schließlich auch ein vorbild (weiß nicht wie alt die sind)
> von dem finanziellen aspekt mal ganz zu schweigen!
> 
> gruß
> ...



Ich weiß, ich weiß .... 

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumabert (9. Januar 2007)

MTB-Ulli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab´Heiligabend mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und wenn ich´s bis zum Herbst durchhalte gibt´s ein GC 7.0. Das ist doch mal eine lange Wartezeit. Die Chefin hat übrigens schon zugestimmt  .
> 
> ...



Interessant - bist nicht der einzige ...

Ich habe bereits am 10. Sept. mit der Qualmerei aufgehört (vorher 1 Schachtel / Tag). Weil ich nun wirklich kein Problem mehr damit habe, nicht zu rauchen, habe ich mir zur Belohnung ein XC6.0 gegönnt ... Damit kann ich auch die Kilos wegtrainieren, die durch das Rauchenaufhören dazu gekommen sind  

Wenn ich nun mit dem Bike durch den Wald heize denk ich mir jedes mal, hey, das hat sich mal gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-Ulli (9. Januar 2007)

Ich bin so mit 10 Fluppen pro Tag ausgekommen, am Wochenende auch mal mehr. Ich habe mir das Bild vom Rad als Bildschirmhintergrund eingestellt; immer wenn ich jetzt ans Rauchen denke, schaue ich schnell auf den Bildschirm und schon ist das Verlangen nach dem Rad größer als nach der Zigarette.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (9. Januar 2007)

hab vorher auch 1 packung/tag geraucht. wenn ich da heute drüber nachdenke, kann ichs kaum glauben, daß ich mal so dumm war...


----------



## Hitzi (9. Januar 2007)

Moin,

ich kann euch nur ermutigen mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.

Ich bin seit 1992 rauchfrei  

Es funktioniert also...........  

Zu besonderen Terminen gönne ich mir dann mal ein Moods mit Filter auf Pustbacke.......... Z.B. Sylvester, Geburtstag etc.

Sonst komplett ohne Fluppen............

Die Kondition dankt es euch .......... auch das Gesundheitssystem, Familen etc......


Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun mit dem Bike durch den Wald heize denk ich mir jedes mal, hey, das hat sich mal gelohnt!



Glaub ich dir. 

Bin ich hier der einzige der sich einfach mal so n neues Bike bestellt hat, ohne sich dafür zu belohnen mit irgendwas aufgehört oder angefangen zu haben?? 

Naja ok, das alte Fully hat Alterserscheinungen... das war der Grund.


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (9. Januar 2007)

nein, bist du nicht. mein aufhören hat mit dem bike nichts zu tun.

steige von ht auf fully um


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Januar 2007)

War auch nur als Scherz gemeint  Trotzdem schön dass ihr Rauchen aufgebt  Hab ich nie gemacht, werd ich auch nie...


----------



## Mr. Hayes (9. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir.
> Bin ich hier der einzige der sich einfach mal so n neues Bike bestellt hat, ohne sich dafür zu belohnen mit irgendwas aufgehört oder angefangen zu haben??



Bis jetzt scheinst du der einzige nicht frustrierte zu sein hier. 
Ich schreibe zur Zeit meine Diplomarbeit zum Betriebstechniker HF. Das Bike sollte eine Belohnung für die 3.5 Jahre Schulzeit sein. Abgabetermin ist am 17. März und die Präsentation am 14. April. Bis dann habe ich eh nicht viel Zeit zum biken....aber nachher dafür umso mehr....!!!
Und wehe Canyon, mein ESX steht bis 14. April nicht vor der Tür....dann...


----------



## Hitzi (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,

warum frustriert sein.

Wir haben doch bestellt  

Wenn ich noch nicht bestellt hätte, könnte ich mal darüber nachdenken, ob ich denn frustriert sein könnte   

Ich habe mir das Bike auch ohne weitere Gründe in Bezug auf "irgendetwas" aufhören bestellt........

Das alleine ist doch schon Grund genug, oder?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Fischgesicht (9. Januar 2007)

MTB-Ulli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab´Heiligabend mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und wenn ich´s bis zum Herbst durchhalte gibt´s ein GC 7.0. Das ist doch mal eine lange Wartezeit. Die Chefin hat übrigens schon zugestimmt  .
> 
> ...



wenn ich auch mitm rauchen aufhöre dann könnte mir deine Frau bitte ein xc7 mitbestellen (in weiß)
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Januar 2007)

mein lieblingsfrauenvorname ist im moment JENNIFER und zwar deshalb :

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. 
Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen. 

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland 
durchschnittlich 2-4 Tage beträgt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert. 

Sollten Sie zum Zeitpunkt der Anlieferung an der Lieferadresse nicht 
anzutreffen sein, finden Sie in Ihrem Briefkasten eine Benachrichtigung. 
Die Ware muss innerhalb der nächsten 7 Werktage bei der genannten 
Postfiliale abgeholt werden. 

Zzgl. zum Rechnungsbetrag wird eine Nachnahmegebühr von  2,- berechnet. 

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz 

Jennifer Meyer 

die mail hab ich heut bekommen !!! und weil das ein rahmen ist den ich als sponsoring bekomme werde ich als kleines dankeschön ggü. c hier für die leidensgenossen im wartezimmer ein paar bilder vom aufbau posten... ich hoffe das verkürzt euch die warterei...

sobald dhl bei mir auf dem dorf war...

joe


----------



## tschobi (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo, hab ein ESX7 am 01.01.07 bestellt.
Leider noch keine Bestellbestätigung 
Wie ich so gelesen habe kann das ja ganz schön dauern mit den ESX 

So ganz nebenbei: hab auch dieses Jahr mit dem Rauchen aufgehört. Hat aber auch nichts mit dem bike zu tun. 


@braintrust:sag sowas nicht! da wirds mir ganz anders.  Will mit dem Hobel wahrscheinlich im Sommer zum Gardasee. Da bleibt aber nicht viel Zeit zum einfahren und einstellen. 
Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## GerhardO (10. Januar 2007)

> ...ich hoffe das verkürzt euch die warterei...


... oder es quält uns noch mehr!  

85...


----------



## MTB-Ulli (10. Januar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> wenn ich auch mitm rauchen aufhöre dann könnte mir deine Frau bitte ein xc7 mitbestellen (in weiß)
> danke



Ich kann ja mal fragen...

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (10. Januar 2007)

wart, wart, wart...


----------



## braintrust (10. Januar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @braintrust:sag sowas nicht! da wirds mir ganz anders.  Will mit dem Hobel wahrscheinlich im Sommer zum Gardasee. Da bleibt aber nicht viel Zeit zum einfahren und einstellen.
> Wann hast du denn bestellt?



hab um den 10.12 bestellt


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Januar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ... oder es quält uns noch mehr!
> 
> 85...



 "quäl dich du s.." h.bölts...





joe
demnächst fotos zum aufbau...
hauptproblem noch welche gabel ???
german answer schwarz disc only
fox terralogic silber 
sid wc grün 
pace starr schwarz 
hab ich zur wahl...


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Januar 2007)

Uuooouu!!! Ab in die Galerie mit dem Bild!!

 
Und wenn der Aufbau fertig ist, dann auch ausgiebig fotografieren. Sieht ja vielversprechend aus.

Tatsächliches Gewicht der Schönheit?


----------



## GerhardO (10. Januar 2007)

> Tatsächliches Gewicht der Schönheit?


Jennifer oder der Ultimate CF? 

Gut, so sehr quält er mich nun doch nicht. Bei 'nem Torque würd's anders aussehen   

 G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hayes (10. Januar 2007)

Wie wärs mir einer Rock Shox Reeba, ev. sogar die Worldcup Version ? Hab bisher nur gutes darüber gehört....


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Januar 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Wie wärs mir einer Rock Shox Reeba, ev. sogar die Worldcup Version ? Hab bisher nur gutes darüber gehört....



ja die würd passen,die müßt ich aber noch kaufen...die vier anderen hab ich schon,das wäre billiger für meinen geldbeutel...

der aufbau kommt dann in die galerie...klar...die meisten teile hab ich ja schon...der e-type ist bestellt das geht noch 2 wochen und ist ja kein fall fürs wartezimmer hier...der kommt von shimano...

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Januar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Jennifer oder der Ultimate CF?
> 
> Gut, so sehr quält er mich nun doch nicht. Bei 'nem Torque würd's anders aussehen
> 
> G.



vielleicht liest jennifer ja hier mit und schickt mal ein foto ?

joe


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Januar 2007)

DER NEUE KARTON!!! 

Aber nicht in Schwarz. 

Jennifer hat mir übrigens auch geschrieben... aber nix Nachnahme, sondern Vorrechnung.. scheiss Auslandsendungen


----------



## Mr. Hayes (10. Januar 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wann das Spectrals 8.0 ausgeliefert wird wenn ich jetzt bestellen würde ? 
Mich juckt der hintern bei 11°C und Sonnenschein !
Danke....


----------



## Donos (10. Januar 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich vorerst aus dem Wartezimmer  . Habe heute das Grand Canyon 6.0 storniert, da vor Mitte April nix zu machen ist. Da mein "jetztiges" Fahrrad gezielt aus dem Keller gestohlen wurde, hab ich kein Übergangsbike. Bin aber stark auf eins angewiesen und habe daher  bei einem anderen Versender ein fast baugleiches geholt (was die Teile anbelangt). Ist in drei Tagen versandfertig . Find das Grandcanyon immernoch besser aber bis April wäre echt zu lange. Kann Canyon nix für. Viele hier die sich Canyons bestellt haben, haben noch ein anderes Bike zum fahren und ohne den Diebstahl hätt ich auch bis April gewartet.Naja, schade. Wenn wieder Geld da ist, wird wohl noch ein Fully von Canyon bestellt. Bis dahin (im Wartezimmer 08?) viel Glück allen anderen bei euren Lieferzeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (10. Januar 2007)

Das ist natürlich doppelt schlimm, wenn man drauf angewiesen ist. 
Hätte ich dann auch gemacht. 
Aber das geht auch echt garnicht mit den Lieferzeiten! 
Viel Glück dann mit dem anderen Bike...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Januar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich doppelt schlimm, wenn man drauf angewiesen ist.
> Hätte ich dann auch gemacht.
> Aber das geht auch echt garnicht mit den Lieferzeiten!
> Viel Glück dann mit dem anderen Bike...



Wird schon. Ich denke mitten in der Saison wird Canyon etwas schneller sein als am Anfang wo gleich alles auf einen Haufen gemacht werden muss. 
Und die Lieferzeiten fürs XC6.0 sind... SEXY!  Und meins müsste auch schon unterwegs sein.


----------



## GerhardO (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab im Moment auch kein Radl. Nö, stimmt so nicht ganz - ein Singlespeeder steht noch im Keller...
Gut, ich kann zwar fahren, aber hey - ich hab mir ein FR 8.0 bestellt. Nicht wirklich die gleiche Zielgruppe, gell?! 
Also heißts auch für mich: waaaaaaaaarten..


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde das mit den Wartezeiten auch sehr blöd. Man freut sich riesig auf sein neues Bike und dann ist die lange Warterei echt ätzend. Ich habe am 8.1. mein ESX bestellt und "Montagetermin" ist die letzte Märzwoche. Wann habe ich es dann??? Ich wollte eigentlich in den Osterferien spätestens damit fahren können.  Davon abgesehen das ich es gerne schon Ende Februar hätte haben wollen. Dieses Jahr habe ich ja so früh bestellt. Letzes Jahr habe ich Anfang April bestellt, kommen sollte es Mitte Mai und tatsächlich da war es erst Ende Juli!!! Und das war nur ein Hardtail.


----------



## guido66 (11. Januar 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wann das Spectrals 8.0 ausgeliefert wird wenn ich jetzt bestellen würde ?
> Mich juckt der hintern bei 11°C und Sonnenschein !
> Danke....



hallo 
ich hatte letzte woche bei canyon angerufen und man sagte mir das das mit dem spectral 8 wohl bis mitte mai  dauern könnte, genaues stände noch nicht fest. ist mir definitiv zu lange und habe mich daher für ein xc9  entschieden. so iss das, ..vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt noch genauere Angaben, müsste man mal erfragen...grüsse guido


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

Was ich vorallem nicht verstehe, die wissen das doch von den Vorjahren.... die müssen sich doch darauf einstellen, damit das mal schneller geht.


----------



## guido66 (11. Januar 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> Was ich vorallem nicht verstehe, die wissen das doch von den Vorjahren.... die müssen sich doch darauf einstellen, damit das mal schneller geht.



gebe ich dir volkommen recht, weil JUNI,...dann ist ja schon die halbe saison durch....


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

Ja ich möchte mein bike gerne mit zum mtb-opening nach riva mitnehmen, das ist ende april. würde gerne dann damit die tremalzo tour und den passo san giovanni fahren. also macht mal zackig da mit der montage zumal die letzes jahr dann noch eine "blockmontage" und eine "endmontage" hatten. Aber naja, üben wir uns in geduld, sonst nörgel ich noch wie meine kinder


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2007)

Ich dachte auch die hätten aus den Vorjahren gelernt!

@Juni2008
Hast du den Montagetermin über die hotline erfahren,oder Post?
Hab nämlich auch ein ESX bestellt und noch nix gehört?!!

@AmmuNation: Ob die in der späteren Saison schneller werden glaub ich nicht.
Hab letztes Jahr mein roadlite im Anfang Mai bestellt und es kam im August!
Letztes Jahr wusste ich noch nicht worauf ich mich da einlasse! Aber ich habs schließlich schonwieder getan. Die Bikes sind einfach in Preis und Leistung super.

Allerdings kenne ich min. 15 Leute die wegen der langen Lieferzeiten kein Canyon 
kaufen wollen. Und das sind in Deutschland sicher nicht nur 15!!
Bei besserem Zeitmanagement hätten die also noch mehr Umsatz??!!!

Sowas würde es in anderen Firmen(z.B. Maschinenbauindustrie) nicht geben.
Ist zwar ein blödes Beispiel aber durchaus vergleichbar!
Vor allem wenn man den Ansturm schon vorraussehen kann... 
also wenn das einer der Canyon Mitarbeiter liest, dann gebt das bitte an den Chef weiter.


Und wir warten inzwischen auf unsere bikes...


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

ich habe den termin per post erhalten. habe mein rad online bestellt gehabt und keine zwei tage später kam der brief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (11. Januar 2007)

mit dem neuen briefpapier?
 hab letzte woche angerufen ob meine bestellung geklappt hat und mir hat man gesagt dass ich ncoh was per post bekäme, allerdings erst wenn das neue briefpapier da wäre


----------



## GerhardO (11. Januar 2007)

Meins hab ich am 6.12.06 tel. bestellt. Es hieß, Auftragsbestätigung kommt im Januar. Gut, dann sinds ja nur noch schlappe 20 Tage...


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2007)

@Juni2008: danke für die Info, glaub ich werd mich mal bei den Jungs melden. Würd schon ganz gerne wissen, wann mein bike kommt!


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

ich würde sagen, wir rotten uns zusammen und fallen gemeinsam dort ein. dann müssen sie uns die räder geben


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2007)

Wird nur nicht viel bringen, weil die Räder noch nicht montiert sind, bzw. noch Teile fehlen...

Obwohl,....., ich würd´es auch selbst montieren...falls ich es dann nächste woche bekomme!!!!?


----------



## GerhardO (11. Januar 2007)

Daran dachte ich auch schon: Das Bike einfach als Bausatz zu kaufen. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die meisten Canyon-Fahrer was vom Schrauben verstehen, wäre das kein Problem! Und es würde obendrein noch billiger werden!


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

Jungs und mädels, ich muß jetzt aufhören zu schreiben. meine älteste Tochter hat ihren Schulfreund da und jetzt nehmen die das ganze Kinderzimmer auseinander. Ich werde also gebraucht. Bis die Tage


----------



## Mr. Hayes (11. Januar 2007)

guido66 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich hatte letzte woche bei canyon angerufen und man sagte mir das das mit dem spectral 8 wohl bis mitte mai  dauern könnte, genaues stände noch nicht fest. ist mir definitiv zu lange und habe mich daher für ein xc9  entschieden. so iss das, ..vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt noch genauere Angaben, müsste man mal erfragen...grüsse guido




Danke für die Antwort !
Habe mich gerade eben bei der Hotline nochmals erkundigt. 
Spectral lieferbar erst ab mitte Juni mit der Begründung dass es ein Midseason Bike ist, also strategisch so geplant. Für mich ist das eher ein Endseason Modell denn im Juli ists bereits wieder zu heiss für grosse Touren im schweizer Mittelland.
XC 8.0 und 9.0 wäre im L sofort lieferbar !
Ich wäre bereit gewesen fürs Spectral einen Haufen mehr Kohle hinzulegen, aber so auf keinen Fall !
Was soll ich denn jetzt machen, ein XC holen oder abwarten aufs ESX8.0 ?


----------



## derwolf1509 (11. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe vor 2 Tagen bei Canyon angerufen und nach meinem ES7.0 gefragt. Der nette herr meinet dann das es Anfang Februar fertig sei.

Endlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. Januar 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> ich finde das mit den Wartezeiten auch sehr blöd. Man freut sich riesig auf sein neues Bike und dann ist die lange Warterei echt ätzend. Ich habe am 8.1. mein ESX bestellt und "Montagetermin" ist die letzte Märzwoche. Wann habe ich es dann???



Süss, ich habe anfang November bestellt, Jahre (  ) bevor die Page Online war, das IBC Preview war damals auch noch nicht gemacht.

Ein XC5.0 sollte es werden - März/April, gehts noch?  Bin nun auf XC6.0 umgestiegen, steht in Koblenz und meine Kohle ist scheinbar immernoch nicht bei Canyon  Obwohl ich das dingen Montag mit "dringend" überwiesen hab 



> @AmmuNation: Ob die in der späteren Saison schneller werden glaub ich nicht.
> Hab letztes Jahr mein roadlite im Anfang Mai bestellt und es kam im August!
> Letztes Jahr wusste ich noch nicht worauf ich mich da einlasse! Aber ich habs schließlich schonwieder getan. Die Bikes sind einfach in Preis und Leistung super.



Ich wusste auf was ich mich einlasse. Teilweise Kommentare zu enorm langen Wartezeiten, Teilweise (aktuellstes Beispiel Pumabert) gleich nach der Bestellung abgeschickt. Trotzdem hielt mich nix davon ab ein Canyon zu kaufen, sehen geil aus, kosten wirklich nicht die Welt und die Kombi von FOX, ORO und SRAM, so wie bei den XCs ist einzigartig und super!


----------



## DaMudda (11. Januar 2007)

Werden die Bestellungen nun eigentlich in chronologischer Reihenfolge abgearbeitet?? Zumindest innerhalb der Modelle?? Oder liegt nachher die erste Bestellung ganz unten?? Irgendwie hat man manchmal den Eindruck...
Ich hab noch nichtmals ne Bestellbestätigung per Post bekommen!! Hätte ich mir nen Satz www.Flysurfer.de bestellt hätte ich die schon längst...und die Kites auch!!


----------



## DaMudda (11. Januar 2007)

Soll ich eigentlich den Oragenen E13-Supercharger ans grüne ESX nehmen?? 
Passt vielleicht ganz gut zum Streifen?? Was meint die Style-Polizei? Alternativ: Schwarz oder durchsichtig...
http://www.e13components.com/product_supercharger.html

EDIT: Oh...sehe grade der Orangene ist nur bis 40Z erhältlich...Schade!! Aber bis Canyon liefern kann gibts den sicher in allen Regenbogenfarben...


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Januar 2007)

Stylepolizei sagt: Sowas gehört nicht an ein echtes ES/X  Auch wenns schick ausschaut, es istn MTB und kein Stadtrad. 

Die Bestellungen werden von oben nach unten abgerattert. Da nun noch nicht alle Parts lieferbar sind, ist es momentan innerhalb der Modelle so. Es sind nun ziiemlich viele XC6.0 produziert worden, deswegen bin ich auch vom 5er umgestiegen. Ich hätte es sonst schon längst, wenn es nach der Bestellzeit ginge.  Das XC kommt aber bald.


----------



## Yossarian (11. Januar 2007)

Hab am 10.12. bestellt und auch noch keine AB.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Januar 2007)

Nochmal: Die wird erstnoch verschickt.. also ganz ruhig 

Ich werde garnie eine kriegen...  Ist aber gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

"Süss, ich habe anfang November bestellt, Jahre (  ) bevor die Page Online war, das IBC Preview war damals auch noch nicht gemacht."


Wie kann man denn schon bestellen, wenn die neuen räder noch gar nicht bekannt sind???


----------



## fox hunter (11. Januar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Soll ich eigentlich den Oragenen E13-Supercharger ans grüne ESX nehmen??
> Passt vielleicht ganz gut zum Streifen?? Was meint die Style-Polizei? Alternativ: Schwarz oder durchsichtig...
> http://www.e13components.com/product_supercharger.html
> 
> EDIT: Oh...sehe grade der Orangene ist nur bis 40Z erhältlich...Schade!! Aber bis Canyon liefern kann gibts den sicher in allen Regenbogenfarben...



Rot sieht bei grün bestimmt auch ganz schick aus. 

Ich bin nur beruhigt das hier kaum einer schon ne schriftliche bestätigung bekommen hat. hat eigentlich außer mit noch ein troque fr 7.0 bestellt? 
ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten. und wenns die ganze zeit in strömen regent, haupsache das bike steht im wohnzimmer. keep on waiting...


----------



## Sado-Uwe (11. Januar 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> "Süss, ich habe anfang November bestellt, Jahre (  ) bevor die Page Online war, das IBC Preview war damals auch noch nicht gemacht."
> 
> 
> Wie kann man denn schon bestellen, wenn die neuen räder noch gar nicht bekannt sind???



Na ja, das ist wohl so ähnlich wie bei Ferrari. Da bestellen die ganzen Scheichs etc. sicher auch schon im voraus. 

Da steht dann in der mail: "Hallo Ferrari. Wenn ihr mal wieder ein neues Modell rausbringt, bitte gleich mal 2 Stück liefern. Farbe wie immer. 
Ach was - liefert gleich 3 Stück."

Viel falsch machen kann man weder bei den roten Rennern noch bei Canyon !
Und die Lieferzeit ist auch bei beiden gleich.

Tschüß

  Sado-Uwe 
  kein Ferrari, (noch) kein Canyon


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

doch ich habe ne schriftliche bestätigung bekommen


----------



## Juni2008 (11. Januar 2007)

Zitat von swiss  
Schwarzwild und Ammunation treffen sich in polos Bauch:

SW: Und, hat er Dich auch gefressen?

AMN: Nein, ich komm von hinten.


WAS IS DAS EIGENTLICH FÜR EIN KOMISCHER WITZ??? (nich das ich was gegen von hinten hätte aber den sinn hier verstehe ich nicht ganz)


----------



## DaMudda (11. Januar 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> Zitat von swiss
> Schwarzwild und Ammunation treffen sich in polos Bauch:
> 
> SW: Und, hat er Dich auch gefressen?
> ...


----------



## braintrust (11. Januar 2007)

wie baut man so einen bashring an?
fällt dann nen krettenblatt weg ?
sonst würde ich (hab nen grünes ESX7)
den nehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und dann kommen bei mir noch die dran





 eben falls in rot 
und gaaaanz viel später kommt dann nen schöner LRS mit den hope 2 pro in rot


----------



## Mais (11. Januar 2007)

Wie schauts denn mit den Lieferkapazitäten fürs Yellowstone 3.0 aus?
Mit welchen Wartezeiten müsste man rechnen (momentan und allgemein) ?

Meine Schwester soll im April ein Bike bekommen und das Yellowstone gefällt ihr sehr gut!


----------



## CTD (11. Januar 2007)

was die auftragsbestätigung betrifft: nachdem der nette herr an der hotline meine kreditkartendaten hatte, hat er mir auch gleich gesagt, dass ich als nächstes (ende feb.)  mein bike bekomme und vorher sicher nichts schriftliches mehr. also auch nicht die per mail angekündigte bestätigung. das find ich ein wenig seltsam


----------



## Flok (12. Januar 2007)

immernoch keine auftragsbestätigung für mein AL 7.0, mal morgen anrufen (bestellt 14.12...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (12. Januar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> wie baut man so einen bashring an?
> fällt dann nen krettenblatt weg ?
> sonst würde ich (hab nen grünes ESX7)
> den nehmen
> ...



Weiss nicht obrot so gut passt...sonst ist nichts rotes an dem Bike...würde dann eher noch schwarz nehmen....wenn durchsichtig ein Knöllchen gibt...


----------



## lexus (12. Januar 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> immernoch keine auftragsbestätigung für mein AL 7.0, mal morgen anrufen (bestellt 14.12...)




ich auch noch nicht habe mein AL 7.0 im November bestellt.
nach anfrage per mail:





			
				canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Auftragsbestätigung wird im Laufe des Januars bei Ihnen eintreffen.
> Ein direkter Versand ist zur Zeit aus technischen Gründen leider nicht möglich. Wir bitten Sie dies zu entschuldigen.
> Ihr voraussichtlicher Montagetermin liegt in der KW 4.


----------



## cyrox (12. Januar 2007)

Ich habe am 7.12.06 ein Ultimate AL 7.0 i bestellt nachdem ich Canyon eine e-mail geschreiben hab:

-------------
Ihr Auftrag wurde selbstverständlich aufgenommen, jedoch waren wir
bisher technisch noch nicht in der Lage, die 2007er Bestellbestätigungen
zu versenden. Dies wird aber in den nächsten Tagen nachgeholt.

Ihr Bike wird, aller Voraussicht nach, in der KW 12 montiert werden.
-------------

Da bestell ich schon "so früh" ok gibt sicher welche die schon gleich nach der Eurobike einfach mal so bestellt haben.

Aber ich hätte es halt schon gerne ende Januar bzw mitte Februar ... mal schauen ob es sich noch nach vorne schiebt mit der endgültigen schriftlichen bestätigung


----------



## popeye13 (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
wenn Canyon nur halb so viel  der Energie wie für Marketingkampagnen eingesetzt wird in die Kundenbetreuung investieren würde, hätten sie langfristig mehr Erfolg.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass
- die Fumic-Brüder als Aushängeschild gekauft werden
- ein Proteam von Canyon gesponsort wird
- Bobby Root als Freeride-Profi engagiert wird
- in jeder Mountainbike-Zeitschrift ein Katalog beiliegt
- die Räder von den Zeitschriften präsentiert werden

und gleichzeitig
- so gut wie keiner, egal wann er bestellt hat eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Bestellung erhalten hat
- nicht mal mehr per email informiert wird.
- in einem sogenannten Support-Forum in keinem Fall Stellung bezogen wird.

zusätzlich:
Das Spektral wird von einigen Zeitschriften getestet und wird im Katalog ganz normal angepriesen. Wenn dann ein Supportmitarbeiter einem Kunden am Telefon erzählt, das Rad wäre als Midseasonbike geplant und würde erst im Juni ausgeliefert, dann ist das doch nicht in Ordnung !?!

Ein transparenteres Handeln würde sicherlich auch die Telefonhotline entlasten. Die Leute müssen sich doch mittlerweile komisch vorkommen, wenn täglich Kunden erfragen wann sie denn endlich ein Canyon Produkt zugeteilt bekommen.

Gruß,
popeye


----------



## Christian_74 (12. Januar 2007)

Und trotzt all den Problemen rennen die Leute ihnen die Bude ein.

Da kann ja jeder nur selber wissen, was er macht.


----------



## Oetoet (12. Januar 2007)

Ich kann über Lieferzeit nicht klagen. Hab am 05.01.07 bestellt und KW 7 soll mein niegelnagekneues XC7.0 in L Weiß ankommen. Hoffentlich bleibts dabei... Scheinbar ist das XC nicht mehr so gefragt im Zeitalter der ENDURO-Bikes. Schön für mich. Eine Kritik noch: Hab gleich mal ein Schaltauge mitbestellt, was derzeit NICHT lieferbar ist. Für mich einfach unglaublich und unverständlich... Diemüßten ja nun eigentlich die Dinger kistenweise dahaben, oder?


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (12. Januar 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> Zitat von swiss
> Schwarzwild und Ammunation treffen sich in polos Bauch:
> 
> SW: Und, hat er Dich auch gefressen?
> ...



@ Juni2008: Bist du ein Mann oder eine Frau?


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (12. Januar 2007)

Wer nicht lange warten will, nimmt sich einfach eins der 'Express Bikes'  

http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=69

Coole Sache, wenn das Richtige dabei ist.

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## fox hunter (12. Januar 2007)

ich hab gerade bei der hotline angerufen um auch noch ein zweites schaltauge zu ordern und mal vorsichtig nachgefragt wann ich denn mit meinem FR 7.0 rechnen könnte. 
die grausame antwort war das das bike erst im April bei canyon angeliefert wird. 
Oh man april, das sind noch drei monate und dann wirds erst bei denen angeliefert. 
das ist echt hart. hab ja mit langem warten gerechnet aber dachte das es evtl anfang april bei mir ist und nicht erst in koblenz in einzelteilen ankommt.

naja ich werde wenigstens nicht das problem mit dem zweiten schaltauge haben. bis april können die das ja locker mitbestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (12. Januar 2007)

Also für mein FR8.0 wurde mir auch April genannt. Im Übrigen hat das nix mit der Beliebtheit der Bikes zu tun wann sie ausgeliefert werden, sondern mit der Reihenfolge der Teilelieferungen und  der Montage.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## jzeiler (12. Januar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Also für mein FR8.0 wurde mir auch April genannt. Im Übrigen hat das nix mit der Beliebtheit der Bikes zu tun wann sie ausgeliefert werden, sondern mit der Reihenfolge der Teilelieferungen und  der Montage.
> 
> MfG
> Tobi


Habe mein ESX7 am 20.12.06 vor Ort bestellt. Soll dann irgendwann im April kommen. Da ich andere Federn für die gabel geordert habe dauerts halt etwas länger. Egal, hauptsache es kommt !

Grüße
Jörg
www.schlafauge.de


----------



## Oetoet (12. Januar 2007)

Ein Bekannter hat für sein XC9 vor 2 Jahren irrsinnige 9 Monate gewartet!!! Definitiv zu lang. Mann könnte quasi denken, Canyon´s werden geboren  Ich hätte maximal bis Ende März mitgemacht. Dann ist schließlich Saison!!! War sehr überrascht, als der freundliche Mann am Telefon was von Mitte Februar erzählte.


----------



## Pampa (12. Januar 2007)




----------



## Oetoet (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Pampa,

danke für den Tipp, hab doch ein XC7.0 letzte Woche geordert. Das gute Stück soll KW7 kommen, obwohl das 7er XC nicht mal ein Expressbike gemäß Liste ist. Wie gesagt, bin sehr positiv überrascht!!! Saison kann kommen. Und bis Mitte Februar tröstet mich mein Rennrad.


----------



## Pampa (12. Januar 2007)

5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oggi2000 (12. Januar 2007)

Hab heut bei Canyon nachgefragt und die haben mir versichert das mein am 25.12. bestelltes Nerve XC 8 in der 4-5 KW. montiert und verschickt wird ...das ist doch mal genial nicht 
Ich finde es auch echt toll das die Firma ihre doch mangelnde Lieferfähigkeit verbessern will,also weiter so...dann gibt es nen spitzen Absatz!!!!!!:daumen
Desweitern ist es natürlich blöd für die Leute, dessen Bike nicht auf der "Express Liste" steht


----------



## Flok (12. Januar 2007)

cyrox schrieb:


> Ich habe am 7.12.06 ein Ultimate AL 7.0 i bestellt nachdem ich Canyon eine e-mail geschreiben hab:
> 
> -------------
> Ihr Auftrag wurde selbstverständlich aufgenommen, jedoch waren wir
> ...



das 7.0i hat campagnolo-ausstattung, oder?

Hoffe mein 7.0 kommt früher. Obwohl, wenns später kommt (März/April) bin ich nicht mit dem schönen Radl abgelenkt und lern mehr fürs Abitur


----------



## Seiffer (12. Januar 2007)

War gestern bei Canyon, Probefahren (XC / ES in M/S) und hab dann ein XC 9 bestellt. Montagbeginn laut Canyon wahrscheinlich am 19.1. *freu*


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Januar 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> "Süss, ich habe anfang November bestellt, Jahre (  ) bevor die Page Online war, das IBC Preview war damals auch noch nicht gemacht."
> 
> 
> Wie kann man denn schon bestellen, wenn die neuen räder noch gar nicht bekannt sind???



Man schreibt ne Mail, sagt dass man sich ins 06er XC5 verliebt hat und nun ein XC5.0 will. Ganz einfach. Wenns nicht gefällt, ändert man die bestellung oder storniert... 




Juni2008 schrieb:


> Zitat von swiss
> Schwarzwild und Ammunation treffen sich in polos Bauch:
> 
> SW: Und, hat er Dich auch gefressen?
> ...



Nu mal n Gang runter, erstens ist das n geiler Spruch  zweitens hat das hier garnichts zu suchen. Und nix gegen swiss, sonst renn ich dir nach.




popeye13 schrieb:


> - so gut wie keiner, egal wann er bestellt hat eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Bestellung erhalten hat
> - nicht mal mehr per email informiert wird.
> - in einem sogenannten Support-Forum in keinem Fall Stellung bezogen wird.
> 
> ...



Canyon ist beliebt und bietet hohe Qualität. Zu dem Preis muss man irgendwo abstriche machen. Die wären die längeren Wartezeiten, nicht gerade berauschende Logistik und bei Garantiefällen immer in gelben Lastwagen rumreisen.


Ich habe gestern bei Canyon angerufen - nöö, die ham mein Geld noch nicht... wenn das Rad nicht bis Freitag oder allerspätestens Samstag hier ist, renn ich nach Koblenz 

Ich habe Dienstag mit hoher Priorität (!!) überwiesen, die Kohle sollte schon am Mittwoch in Deutschland sein, sonst halt Donnerstag. Aber nein - heute ist Freitag, immernoch nix von wegen "Ihr Rad wurde abgeschickt."

Wenn sies am Montag absenden hab ich gute Chancen auf Freitag oder Samstag. Wenn nicht... grml!


----------



## Juni2008 (13. Januar 2007)

Bla Bla Bla

Erstens ist das kein geiler Spruch und zweitens wenn sowas hier nicht hingehört dann schreibt halt hier auch nicht so´n mist und drittens dann renn halt!


----------



## Flok (13. Januar 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> das 7.0i hat campagnolo-ausstattung, oder?
> 
> Hoffe mein 7.0 kommt früher. Obwohl, wenns später kommt (März/April) bin ich nicht mit dem schönen Radl abgelenkt und lern mehr fürs Abitur



Gerade Benachrichtigung bekommen, VMT wahrscheinlich KW 6


----------



## tschobi (13. Januar 2007)

Ich hab grad auch ne mail bekommen. Montagetermin wahrscheinlich Ende März...na ob das klappt?
Ich hoffe


----------



## Seiffer (13. Januar 2007)

zum glück bin ich in 35 minuten von zu hause bis zut tür von canyon...

ansonsten hätte ich wohl nicht gekauft, gerade wenn mal was dran sein sollte...


----------



## cypoman (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hoffe das es nach 3 versuchen entlich klappt !!!
1.
Also ich hatte im letzten Jahr ein Spectral bestellt und nach ständiger Lieferzeitänderung im Feb. wieder Stoniert. Habe mir dann ein Stumpi Pro Costum gekauft, das ich auch nach 3 Tagen vom meinem Händler bekommen habe, und ich bereue meine Entscheidung bis heute nicht !!!
2.
Im November wollte ich mir dann noch ein RR zulegen (Pasion Elite). Habe dann bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob es in meiner Größe noch lieferbar ist. Nach Ausage des netten Herrn an Telefon hies es dann "JA" und ich habe das Rad per Internet bestellt. Einen Tag später kam dan ne nette Mail das Rad sei leider ausverkauft
3.
Am 10.12.2006 habe ich dann ein RR AL 8.0 bestellt. Eine schritfliche Auftragsbestätigung habe ich bis heute leider auch noch nicht. Habe aber schon zwei mal mit den Herren aus Koblenz Telefoniert und man sagte mir das Rad Anfage Februar gebaut und verschickt wird  . Ich ganz kaum noch erwarten, da bei diesem Wetter das Biken ja en reisen Spaß macht und ich außerdem schon ne  nagelneue Tacx Flow Rolle mit I-Magic upgrade zu Weihnachten bekommen habe.  

Also, hoffe für alle die auf ihr Bike warten das die Zeit schnell rum geht.

Gruß
Kette rechts !!!


----------



## cypoman (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Canyon zum 3.
1.
Also ich hatte im letzten Jahr ein Spectral bestellt und nach ständiger Lieferzeitänderung im Feb. wieder Stoniert. Habe mir dann ein Stumpi Pro Costum gekauft, das ich auch nach 3 Tagen vom meinem Händler bekommen habe, und ich bereue meine Entscheidung bis heute nicht !!!
2.
Im November wollte ich mir dann noch ein RR zulegen (Pasion Elite). Habe dann bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob es in meiner Größe noch lieferbar ist. Nach Ausage des netten Herrn an Telefon hies es dann "JA" und ich habe das Rad per Internet bestellt. Einen Tag später kam dan ne nette Mail das Rad sei leider ausverkauft
3.
Am 10.12.2006 habe ich dann ein RR AL 8.0 bestellt. Eine schritfliche Auftragsbestätigung habe ich bis heute leider auch noch nicht. Habe aber schon zwei mal mit den Herren aus Koblenz Telefoniert und man sagte mir das Rad Anfage Februar gebaut und verschickt wird  . Ich ganz kaum noch erwarten, da bei diesem Wetter das Biken ja en reisen Spaß macht und ich außerdem schon ne  nagelneue Tacx Flow Rolle mit I-Magic upgrade zu Weihnachten bekommen habe.  

Also, hoffe für alle die auf ihr Bike warten das die Zeit schnell rum geht.

Gruß
Kette rechts !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_k (13. Januar 2007)

Am 8.1.2007 ist bei mir der Postbote mit meinem xc6M gekommen. VMT:12.1.2007. Also ich bin ziemlich zufrieden.

so long, martin

das foto des bike ist in meinem fotoalbum. das foto in den text zu stellen wollt ich nicht kappieren.


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Januar 2007)

@martin:

Na dann, viel spass damit. Foto reinstellen:
Einfach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ohne abstände!) und gut ist. 


OT:


Juni2008 schrieb:


> Bla Bla Bla
> 
> Erstens ist das kein geiler Spruch und zweitens wenn sowas hier nicht hingehört dann schreibt halt hier auch nicht so´n mist und drittens dann renn halt!



Irgendwie Dumm? Ich habs hier nie in den Thread geschrieben, das steht in der Signatur, aber was eine Signatur ist weiss der Herr (??) ja nicht...


----------



## Sticktogether (14. Januar 2007)

Soo...., hallo erstmal!
Ich machs mir dann auch mal kurz gemütlich hier  .
Hab am 04.01 im Shop mein XC 4.0 bestellt und das soll spätestens 4KW bei mir sein  

Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so gut! Kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## King Jens one (14. Januar 2007)

ich hab mein Grand Canyon in 2.1.2007 und darf bis mitte-ende April warten ich könnte kotzen. Will unbedingt radfahren wenn das wetter noch so mild ist! Kann man bei canyon die sache irgendwie beschleunigen?


----------



## dawncore (14. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Soo...., hallo erstmal!
> Ich machs mir dann auch mal kurz gemütlich hier  .
> Hab am 04.01 im Shop mein XC 4.0 bestellt und das soll spätestens 4KW bei mir sein
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so gut! Kanns kaum erwarten!



in weiß? wenn ja, unbedingt Fotos machen


----------



## richie0815 (14. Januar 2007)

Bin auch dabei! Hab mich gestern im Shop - trotz anfänglicher Bedenken wegen des höheren Gewichts - für das ES7 und gegen das XC7 entschieden.

Montagtermin soll in KW6 sein - ich freu mich schon!

Bei einer Körpergröße von 173,5cm und einer Schrittlänge von 79cm konnte ich zwischen S und M wählen. Ich hab mich für M entschieden und hoffe das war die richtige Wahl.  Evtl. werde ich die Spacer entfernen damit der Lenker ein bisschen tiefer kommt...


----------



## Sticktogether (14. Januar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> in weiß? wenn ja, unbedingt Fotos machen



Wenn das XC4.0 schon die Fox Gabel gehabt hätte, dann währe es eins in weiß geworden.  
Is aber leider nicht und deshalb in schwarz


----------



## Seiffer (14. Januar 2007)

richie0815 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei! Hab mich gestern im Shop - trotz anfänglicher Bedenken wegen des höheren Gewichts - für das ES7 und gegen das XC7 entschieden.
> 
> Montagtermin soll in KW6 sein - ich freu mich schon!
> 
> Bei einer Körpergröße von 173,5cm und einer Schrittlänge von 79cm konnte ich zwischen S und M wählen. Ich hab mich für M entschieden und hoffe das war die richtige Wahl.  Evtl. werde ich die Spacer entfernen damit der Lenker ein bisschen tiefer kommt...



*g* ich hab mich bei 1,73 und 79,5 für ein xc in s entschieden. so unterschiedlich kann das sein. aber auf dem m hab ich mich gar nicht wohl gefühlt. und auf dem es kann ich mir total verloren vor, das war ganz anders als bisher und mir zu aufrecht.


----------



## Pumabert (14. Januar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> *g* ich hab mich bei 1,73 und 79,5 für ein xc in s entschieden. so unterschiedlich kann das sein. aber auf dem m hab ich mich gar nicht wohl gefühlt. und auf dem es kann ich mir total verloren vor, das war ganz anders als bisher und mir zu aufrecht.



Stand vor dem gleichen Problem mit 172 und 79SL, habe auch S genommen und bin ganz zufrieden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (14. Januar 2007)

Geil... Ein richtiger Zwergenaufstand bei Canyon *g*


----------



## big-p-fan (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

will meinem ESX7, welches auch hoffentlich in der genannten KW13 kommen mag, ne Carbonsattelstütze gönnen. Habe da an die Syntace P6 Carbon oder Ritchey WCS gedacht. 
Nun bin ich mir aber etwas unschlüssig, ob so ne Stütze auf Dauer gut ist, da es auf den Trails hier in meiner Gegend so ist, dass man permanent die Stütze versenken sollte und wieder raus. Ob das nun ne Carbonstütze übel nimmt oder ob sie es genau so gut wegsteckt, wie ne Alu-Stütze. 
Hatte seither ne ROOX S4, die ist halt für die Ewigkeit ... 

Allerding verbaut Canyon die Syntace Carbon am 2007er Torque, also an nem Freerider wo das Versenken der Stütze zum Alltag gehört ... 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## richie0815 (14. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Stand vor dem gleichen Problem mit 172 und 79SL, habe auch S genommen und bin ganz zufrieden ...



Jetzt verunsichert ihr mich aber ein wenig! Hat sich denn niemand bei ähnlicher Konstellation für einen M-Rahmen entschieden?


----------



## Splashfin (14. Januar 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> will meinem ESX7, welches auch hoffentlich in der genannten KW13 kommen mag, ne Carbonsattelstütze gönnen. Habe da an die Syntace P6 Carbon oder...



yo will mir auch ein Canyon Nerve ESX7 zulegen...

Irgenteiner im Forum meinte, dass das Canyon Nerve ESX7 erst im April zu haben ist...somit wundert mich Termin KW 13 ???

bin mir aber noch in der Größe unschlüssig.

Habe zwar meine Maßen bei diesem Programm da eingegeben, aber ich trau dem net so ganz, weil ich nämlich 193 cm groß bin, eine Schrittlänge von 96 cm habe aber nur 74 Kilo wiege...

Laut dem Programm soll mir XL passen, habe aber einen verhältnismäßig kurzen Rücken und nur lange Beine...

Is mir des dann net zu groß ????

Wäre vielleicht L besser??

RoMaN


----------



## Ladymama (14. Januar 2007)

richie0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt verunsichert ihr mich aber ein wenig! Hat sich denn niemand bei ähnlicher Konstellation für einen M-Rahmen entschieden?



doch.175cm,schrittlänge 79,hab einen M rahmen genommen.


----------



## Seiffer (14. Januar 2007)

@richie

Bist Du probegefahren? Wenn ja, dann solltest Du richtig gewählt haben. Ist halt etwas bequemer als in S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (15. Januar 2007)

Mir haben die auch gesagt, Ende März, also auch ca kw 13. aber ob das klappt ist ne andere Sache....


----------



## richie0815 (15. Januar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> @richie
> 
> Bist Du probegefahren? Wenn ja, dann solltest Du richtig gewählt haben. Ist halt etwas bequemer als in S.


Ja bin probegefahren,allerdings stand nur die Rahmengröße "M" bereit, daher hab ich keinen direkten Vergleich. Mein Hardtail ist auch ein "M", allerdings hat das ja auch eine andere Geometrie... 
Ist der Unterschied zwischen "S" und "M" sehr groß was die Sitzposition angeht?


----------



## Andy306 (15. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin!

Ich habe mir gestern ein Nerve ESX 7.0 in M bestellt.
Farbe: Sand Blasted Anodized Grey 
Dazu passend die SHIMANO PD-M 647 Pedale.

Bin schon gespannt, wann ich die mein Bike bekomme.

Also nehme ich jetzt im Wartezimmer Platz und versuche mich in Geduld zu üben.  

lg
Andy


----------



## Donos (15. Januar 2007)

> Bin schon gespannt, wann ich die mein Bike bekomme.



Wer sich sein Canyon im Inet und nicht per Telefon bestellt hat und nicht weiss wann es kommt, sollte unbedingt anrufen und nachfragen, anstatt auf Post zu warten oder sich Illusionen hinzugeben, dass 4 Tage später der Postbote klingelt . Bin 3 Wochen jedem DHL Auto hinterherrgerannt bis ich mal bei Canyon (angeregt durch das Wartezimmer) anrief und der nette Herr sagte "Nicht vor  Mitte April..."   Der Moment war schlimmer als damals mit 15 mein erster Hamster gestorben ist


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. Januar 2007)

Wie ein 16-jähriges Mädchen wechsle ich meine Meinung öfters mal:

KW13 fürs ESX war mir einfach zu lange Wartezeit ohne Ersatzrad im Keller, deshalb habe ich aufs ES8.0 gewechselt -> VMT KW5...ich kanns nicht erwarten !!!


----------



## cos75 (15. Januar 2007)

Dieses Jahr werden die ESX wohl ziemlich spät montiert. Da hab ich letztes Jahr ja Glück gehabt, mein ESX7 war Mitte Februar da.


----------



## DaBot (15. Januar 2007)

Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz, hab mir ein ESX7 in schwarz und mein Kumpel ein ESX7 in grün bestellt. Montagetermin ist wohl die letzte MärzWoche. Jetzt heisst es warten...


----------



## braintrust (15. Januar 2007)

esx7 scheint ja gut weg zu gehen 

hat nun schon jemand ne schriftliche bestetätigung bekommen?
warte seit 10.12....


----------



## GerhardO (15. Januar 2007)

Nö - auch noch nix Gekritzeltes fürs FR 8.0 ... bestellt 06.12.


----------



## vtrkalle (15. Januar 2007)

Ich warte auf die Schriftliche Bestätigung schon seit dem 27.11.2006  
Ich habe denen heute eine E-Mail geschrieben, mal schauen ob ich darauf eine Antwort bekomme. 





braintrust schrieb:


> esx7 scheint ja gut weg zu gehen
> 
> hat nun schon jemand ne schriftliche bestetätigung bekommen?
> warte seit 10.12....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. Januar 2007)

Schriftliche Bestätigungen erfolgen gegen Ende Januar gemäss Hotline stand heute.
Könnte sogar sein dass mein Bike vorher eintrifft !?!


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Januar 2007)

Noch immer kein "Ihr Bike wurde versendet" Mail.         

Seit *einer Woche* haben die knapp 1700â¬ von mir und wollen mir erklÃ¤ren, die Kohle ist nicht da?? Das ist nun schon meine etwa zwanzigste Ã¼berweisung nach Dland, die andern dauerten 2 Tage - mit normaler PrioritÃ¤t. An Canyon habe ich mit hoher PrioritÃ¤t Ãberwiesen. Morgen Ruf ich an und wenn mir jemand versucht zu erklÃ¤ren meine Kohle sei nicht da dann Platz ich und schau dass ich am Samstag nach Koblenz kann mit dem Zug, sollte bis da das Bike nicht hier sein.  Und das kostet auch wieder schlÃ¤ppische 100â¬.

Hat Canyon Samstags offen? Wenn nein brech ich ein.. verdammt ich will dieses Wochenende Canyon fahren!


----------



## braintrust (15. Januar 2007)

schonmal daran gedacht dass canyon nix dafür kann?
solltest mal zur bank gehen...


----------



## illu622 (15. Januar 2007)

evtl. kann die Bank auch nichts dafür...

..und es liegt am Konto!


----------



## Feivel (15. Januar 2007)

Und ich dachte immer Biken beruhige die Seele


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Januar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> schonmal daran gedacht dass canyon nix dafür kann?
> solltest mal zur bank gehen...



20 (zwanzig) Überweisungen ins Ausland.. jede war nach 2 (zwei) oder allerspätestens 3 (drei) Tagen da.

Vielleicht checkt Canyon das Konto zu selten.



> Und ich dachte immer Biken beruhige die Seele



Nicht mit dem Schrotthaufen. Drum brauch ich ja das Canyon


----------



## ESX7.0 (15. Januar 2007)

hy, mh....

bei uns in österreich kann eine "inlandsüberweisung" bis zu einer woche dauern, dann rate mal wie lange eine auslandsüberweisungen dauern kann...  

kommt immer darauf an wie schnell deine hausbank arbeitet und natürlich auch die hausbank von canyon!!  

tschüss bis bald


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> jede war nach 2 (zwei) oder allerspätestens 3 (drei) Tagen da.



Stell dir mal vor, da sitzt der Dagobert auf deinem Haufen Geld und reibt sich die Hände.
Erkenntnis aus einer Konsumentenschutz TV-Sendung:
Die schweizer Banken verdienen 3 Milliarden an Zinsen nur von kurzfristig liegengebliebenem Geld...wie deins...

Mein Beileid !


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. Januar 2007)

das Geld is futsch. SO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (15. Januar 2007)

Die haben das Geld sicher auf ein falsches Konto überwiesen, das siehst du nie wieder  
nein im Ernst, Auslandsüberweisungen dauern im schnitt 3-4 Tagen Wochenende und Feiertage nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Januar 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Die schweizer Banken verdienen 3 Milliarden an Zinsen nur von kurzfristig liegengebliebenem Geld...wie deins...
> 
> Mein Beileid !



Wie denn das. Von meinem Konto ists längstens (Dienstag um 3:00 Morgens...) abgebucht, also fast eine Woche. Und meine Bank ist die ZKB... also könnte es höchstens bei einer ausländischen Bank kurz liegen geblieben sein, dann stimmt das aber mit "schweizer Banken" nicht mehr. Die KB wird wohl kaum via CS, UBS, SNB und (achtung Retro!!!) SKA überweisen. 

Wenn ich vtrkalles Rechnung mache:
Dienstag weg -> müsste es Freitag dort sein. Allerallerallerallerspätestens heute. Sollte es Morgen ankommen, habe ich einen winzigen schimmer Hoffnung darauf, dass der Spezialcontainer (  ) am Samstag hier steht. Montag würd mich ziemlich ankackern...


----------



## braintrust (16. Januar 2007)

toi toi toi


----------



## Sticktogether (16. Januar 2007)

Danke Moderator !


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Morgen Ruf ich an und wenn mir jemand versucht zu erklären meine Kohle sei nicht da dann Platz ich und schau dass ich am Samstag nach Koblenz kann mit dem Zug, sollte bis da das Bike nicht hier sein.  Und das kostet auch wieder schläppische 100.
> 
> Hat Canyon Samstags offen? Wenn nein brech ich ein.. verdammt ich will dieses Wochenende Canyon fahren!



Und was willste damit erreichen? Ich mein Koblenz ist schön und so,wohne da selbst. Aber mach dich doch mal locker   Ich hatte fast vier Monate auf mein ESX gewartet. Das Problem ist bei Canyon bekannt. Wenn du sowas umgehen möchtest, musst du bei deinem Local ein Bike aus'm Schaufenster kaufen und auf den Versender-Vorteil verzichten.
P.S. Man versteht dich auch ohne zehn Icons am Stück


----------



## Pumabert (16. Januar 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Und was willste damit erreichen? Ich mein Koblenz ist schön und so,wohne da selbst. Aber mach dich doch mal locker   Ich hatte fast vier Monate auf mein ESX gewartet. Das Problem ist bei Canyon bekannt. Wenn du sowas umgehen möchtest, musst du bei deinem Local ein Bike aus'm Schaufenster kaufen und auf den Versender-Vorteil verzichten.
> P.S. Man versteht dich auch ohne zehn Icons am Stück



mit Kreditkarte zahlen hätte bestimmt auch geholfen, da wäre das Bike gleich auf die Reise gegangen ... Aber mach mal kein Stress, kriegst des Radel schon noch und Vorfreude ist eh die schönste Freude - also je länger du wartest, desto mehr kannst dich freuen  

Gelle ich hab gut reden!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (16. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> mit Kreditkarte zahlen hätte bestimmt auch geholfen, da wäre das Bike gleich auf die Reise gegangen ... Aber mach mal kein Stress, kriegst des Radel schon noch und Vorfreude ist eh die schönste Freude - also je länger du wartest, desto mehr kannst dich freuen
> 
> Gelle ich hab gut reden!?



Jaja, du mich auch, du hast deins ja schon 

Ok ich habs abgeklärt. Das Bike ist schon seit Freitagfrüh unterwegs - Mails gibts nur bei Nachnahme. Bei Vorbezahlung oder Kreditkarte kriegt man keine "Bike unterwegs" Mail.

Das heisst: Bis ende Woche hab auch ich ein Canyon 

Kreditkarte hab ich nicht. Rein vom Alter her schon nicht. Kohle für ein Canyon aber schon.


----------



## Pumabert (16. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Jaja, du mich auch, du hast deins ja schon
> 
> Ok ich habs abgeklärt. Das Bike ist schon seit Freitagfrüh unterwegs - Mails gibts nur bei Nachnahme. Bei Vorbezahlung oder Kreditkarte kriegt man keine "Bike unterwegs" Mail.
> 
> ...



jaja, in dem Alter war ich auch schon Großverdiener   ...

Auf jeden Fall schöne Bilders hier reinstellen, bin echt gespannt wie das Teil in L aussieht.


----------



## dawncore (16. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Jaja, du mich auch, du hast deins ja schon
> 
> Ok ich habs abgeklärt. Das Bike ist schon seit Freitagfrüh unterwegs - Mails gibts nur bei Nachnahme. Bei Vorbezahlung oder Kreditkarte kriegt man keine "Bike unterwegs" Mail.
> 
> ...



bist ja Schweitzer gelle?

im letzten Thread hat ein Schweizer ebenfalls lange warten müssen, das Bike lag damals 9 Tage beim Zoll .............. nur als Info für dich, könnte die lange Wartezeit ja erklären


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> jaja, in dem Alter war ich auch schon Großverdiener   ...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schöne Bilders hier reinstellen, bin echt gespannt wie das Teil in L aussieht.



Ich habe seit 2 Jahren ne Lehrstelle und da sammelt sich schon Kohle zusammen, wenn monatlich 600 Möcken aufm Konto landen.

Eine kleinigkeit ist das Canyon nicht, habe ja auch andere Hobbys zu bezahlen, aber wirklich ein Problem die Kohle zusammenzukratzen gabs auch net. 

Und nu ganz ruhig, ich hab dir die Bilder ja versprochen  Nur ob ich sie gleich beim Aufbau mache oder erst aufm Trail, mal gucken... kannst wohl verstehn dass meine Füsse kitzeln wenn das Bike aufgebaut da steht. 

@dawncore: Die Wartezeit hat nix mit der Lieferung sondern mit der Überweisung zu tun. Warum es 9 Tage da liegen sollte, wüsst ich nicht. Aufmachen tun sie das Paket bestimmt - aber verdammt, es ist nur ein Rad und in den Schläuchen ist auch kein Koks


----------



## soon_forget (16. Januar 2007)

Soo jetzt werd auch ich mal platz nehmen!
und geduldig auf mein neues es 9.0 warten!
mal schauen wie lange es bei mir dauern wird!


----------



## Ranz (17. Januar 2007)

jou.. ich trag mich auch einmal offiziell ein.

es7 bestellt am 22.12.2006

noch kein schreib von canyon, aber ich freu mich trotzdem aufs bike.

bin derweilen fein am radln auf meinem daum 8008 trs pro.


----------



## Rerun (17. Januar 2007)

Ich habe Anfang Dez. ein XC9.0 Frameset geordert. Telefonisch hieß es damals Februar als Termin. Letzte Woche rief ich mal an, da konnte man mir absolut nichts zum Termin sagen. Verstehe ich nicht so ganz, zumal ja scheinbar bereits Räder produziert werden und das XC9.0 in der "kurzfristig verfügbar" Liste steht.


----------



## Jacki.de (17. Januar 2007)

Habe auch in der neuen Bike den Canyon-Katalog gefunden und mal so durchgestöbert wie ich mein vorraussichtlich im April kommendendes WXC8.0 verfeinern kann.

Bei den Bikecomputern ist der CICLOMASTER CM 4.3A abgebildet. Den findet man aber weder auf der HP von Ciclo noch sonst irgendwo. Da der optisch so richtig was hermacht wollte ich mal wissen, ob jemand von euch Bescheid weiß.


----------



## DonSimon (17. Januar 2007)

so ich nehme dann auch mal platz.

habe am 09.01. ein Yellowstone 4.0 bestellt.
Lieferdatum KW 7.

Noch ne frage zur Rahmengrösse.
Meine Grösse ist 172cm und Schrittlänge 82cm.
Habe jetzt nach absprache mit Canyon einen Rahmen in S bestellt, oder sollte ich lieber M bestellen???


MfG
Don


----------



## Pecado22 (17. Januar 2007)

so ich nehm dann auch mal Platz, auch wenn ich in 2 Tagen euch wieder verlassen muss  

Hab am 05.12.06 ein XC8.0 bestellt. Bis heute noch keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, aber seit Montag liegt in meinem Postfach eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Bike auf dem Weg sei.  

Also nur Mut und genügend Sitzfleisch an alle anderen die noch warten müssen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (17. Januar 2007)

@Rerun: Warum hast du dir das frame set geordert. Ich find das ist doch rausgeschmissen Geld. Du hättest doch das XC4 oder 5 kaufen können und die Teile austauschen die du nicht willst... selbst wenn du keine parts vom xc4 behalten würdest und sie verscherbelst, zb. ebay, kommst du doch immer noch viel günstiger weg... 

Das frame set kostet 1000, das XC4 1400. Also 400 mehr!! Was meinst du wieviel du Anbauteile wert sind.. überleg mal!

Vielleicht versteh ich dich auch irgendwie falsch,dann entschuldige...
Kanns halt so nicht ganz verstehen!

Tobi


----------



## vtrkalle (17. Januar 2007)

Wie jetzt  ich habe mein XC7.0 am 27.11.2006 telefonisch bestellt und immer noch keine Bestellbestätigung oder sonst etwas erhalten.
Wie kann das gehen du hast dein Rad fast ein Monat nach mir bestellt? auch Telefonisch oder per Internet  



Pecado22 schrieb:


> so ich nehm dann auch mal Platz, auch wenn ich in 2 Tagen euch wieder verlassen muss
> 
> Hab am 05.12.06 ein XC8.0 bestellt. Bis heute noch keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, aber seit Montag liegt in meinem Postfach eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Bike auf dem Weg sei.
> 
> Also nur Mut und genügend Sitzfleisch an alle anderen die noch warten müssen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)


----------



## Pecado22 (17. Januar 2007)

Ja ich hatte mein XC8.0 per Internet bestellt. Letzte Woche hatte ich dann mal per Mail angefragt was nun sei mit der Auftragsbestätigung uns so. Hab dann gleich noch Barends mit dazu bestellt. Die Antwort lautete dann, dass es wegen Bestellbestätigung technische Probleme gibt, meine Bestellung aber wohlauf (Wortlaut des freundlichen Mitarbeiters) sei und ich mit der Auslieferung gegen Ende Januar rechnen könne. Ich hab ja selbst nicht schlecht gestaunt, als gestern gegen 16 Uhr die Mail mit der Auslieferungsinfo kam.
Keine Ahnung wieso die bei den Modellen so einen großen unterschied in der Auslieferung haben, zumal ja das XC8.0 und das XC7.0 nicht allzu große Unterschiede in den verbauten Teilen aufweisen.
Ich bin auf jedenfalls gespannt wann es diese Woche kommt. Werd dann mal ein paar Bilder machen. (als Beweis *grins)


----------



## Sado-Uwe (17. Januar 2007)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte mein XC8.0 per Internet bestellt. Letzte Woche hatte ich dann mal per Mail angefragt was nun sei mit der Auftragsbestätigung uns so. Hab dann gleich noch Barends mit dazu bestellt. Die Antwort lautete dann, dass es wegen Bestellbestätigung technische Probleme gibt, meine Bestellung aber wohlauf (Wortlaut des freundlichen Mitarbeiters) sei und ich mit der Auslieferung gegen Ende Januar rechnen könne. Ich hab ja selbst nicht schlecht gestaunt, als gestern gegen 16 Uhr die Mail mit der Auslieferungsinfo kam.
> Keine Ahnung wieso die bei den Modellen so einen großen unterschied in der Auslieferung haben, zumal ja das XC8.0 und das XC7.0 nicht allzu große Unterschiede in den verbauten Teilen aufweisen.
> Ich bin auf jedenfalls gespannt wann es diese Woche kommt. Werd dann mal ein paar Bilder machen. (als Beweis *grins)



Hi !

Schau mal auf die Canyon Homepage (macht man doch sowieso täglich, mehrmals, minütlich   ) ! Da gibts einen Punkt "Express-Bikes". Das sind ein paar ausgesuchte Modelle, die laut Aussage Canyon, innerhalb von ein paar Tagen geliefert werden. Da ist das XC 8 dabei - das XC 7 nicht (wobei da nicht nach größen oder Farben unterschieden wird. Ob da dann alle Größen/Farben am Lager liegen bezweifle ich ja noch). 
Mir war aber der Preisunterschied vom XC7 zum XC 8 zu hoch (verglichen mit der Ausstattung) - da warte ich doch lieber. 
Angeblich soll mein irgendwann Mitte/Ende Dezember per mail bestelltes XC 7.0, schwarz, Größe M in der 7. KW fertig werden ! 

Und Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Januar 2007)

Morgen oder allerspätestens übermorgen werde ich euch verlassen müssen. Habe mir genug Sitzfleisch angesessen. 

Heute Nachmittag um 14:37 hat das erste 07er Canyon welches in der Schweiz verkehren wird (ein Canyon mehr hier  ) den Zoll Basel verlassen und ist auf direktestem Wege zur Paketanlage Frauenfeld. Sollte dann wie erwähnt morgen hier stehen - sonst allerspätestens Freitag.

 Das wird geil... es istn schönes Gefühl sein Rad näher zu haben als vorher, die Vorfreude Steigt - aber nervös bin ich komischerweise trotzdem nicht. Vielleicht, weil die 1-2 Tage den Braten auch nicht mehr fetter machen. 

Als erstes fahre ich mit der zusammengebauten Mühle zu meinem Händler und mach mir eine XT Kasette hin. Die Deore wird verscherbelt. 

Und Samstag gleich die erste grosse Tour mit dem neuen Schatzi - Pilatus in Luzern


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Morgen oder allerspätestens übermorgen werde ich euch verlassen müssen. Habe mir genug Sitzfleisch angesessen.
> 
> Heute Nachmittag um 14:37 hat das erste 07er Canyon welches in der Schweiz verkehren wird (ein Canyon mehr hier  ) den Zoll Basel verlassen und ist auf direktestem Wege zur Paketanlage Frauenfeld. Sollte dann wie erwähnt morgen hier stehen - sonst allerspätestens Freitag.
> 
> ...




freut mich für dich... das warten hat wohl ein ende...

mein neuer carbonrahmen liegt seit ner woche im wohnzimmer rum, bis alle neuen teile da sind,erst dann starte ich mit dem aufbau...ist auch ein komisches gefühl...man will ja wissen wie sich das ding fährt...die testberichte in den zeitschriften dienen ja lediglich als appetithäppchen...

zur wartezeitüberbrückung flieg ich erst mal ne woche nach malle...im regen dort ein bißchen rennrad-rumfahren...wettervorhersage ist nicht so berauschend...

joe
ich mach jetzt aber keinen " ich warte auf teile zum aufbau thread" auf...keine angst
hier nochmal der wohnzimmerrahmen ...


----------



## Splashfin (17. Januar 2007)

sagt mal, ist der LEnker beim nerve ESX 7 eigentlich gekröpft.. ist auf dem Foto net so ersichtlich


----------



## dawncore (18. Januar 2007)

Ich denke es passt am besten hier rein, ein eigener Thread wäre überflüssig:

Kann man, wenn man bei Canyon ein Bike ordert, einen anderen (wohl hochwertigeren) Sattel auswählen und gleich einbauen lassen?


----------



## vtrkalle (18. Januar 2007)

Ja aber den Originalern Sattel bekommst du mitgelievert


dawncore schrieb:


> Ich denke es passt am besten hier rein, ein eigener Thread wäre überflüssig:
> 
> Kann man, wenn man bei Canyon ein Bike ordert, einen anderen (wohl hochwertigeren) Sattel auswählen und gleich einbauen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (18. Januar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Ja aber den Originalern Sattel bekommst du mitgelievert



Nicht unbedingt.
Wenn Du die Option "Sparpreis bei Neuradkombi" wählst, zahlst Du für den Sattel weniger, bekommst aber dafür den Originalen nicht mitgeliefert...


----------



## DaMudda (18. Januar 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz, hab mir ein ESX7 in schwarz und mein Kumpel ein ESX7 in grün bestellt. Montagetermin ist wohl die letzte MärzWoche. Jetzt heisst es warten...



Das ESX7 ist eher silber als schwarz - nur 6er und 8er sind wirklich schwarz!!

"Dieses Jahr werden die ESX wohl ziemlich spät montiert. Da hab ich letztes Jahr ja Glück gehabt, mein ESX7 war Mitte Februar da." 

Beneide dich immer noch Markus!!  Ende März....Zum heulen...


----------



## 2stpsfwd (18. Januar 2007)

habe auch gerade meine Bestellung am Telefon abgegeben!
ESX6 in schwarz
Auftragsbestätigung soll in einer Woche da sein und das Bike selber kommt ende März ins Haus! (schneller als ESX7??? kann die Lieferzeit evtl. von Ausstattung abhängen)

bin schon richtig gespannt - Maße sollte alles richtig gut passen:
H: 1,78 SL: 85  --> M
Gewicht 65kg + 3kg Klamotten --> standart Pike Feder
und die Ausstattung kann sich auch sehen lassen (bis auf die Naben ...)
TIME Z - Pedale kommen schon morgen*G*


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Januar 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> (schneller als ESX7??? kann die Lieferzeit evtl. von Ausstattung abhängen)



Ja. Mein XC5.0 was ich anfang November bestellt hätte, wäre erst mitte April hier gewesen - bin dann kurzfristig aufs XC6.0 geswitcht und das ist morgen hier... 

Obwohl die Ausstattung nichtmal seeeehr unterschiedlich ist. Das 6.0 hat bloss Ringlé Naben und XT Kurbel, das wars auch schon...


----------



## vtrkalle (18. Januar 2007)

du bekommst morgen dein XC6.0 gratuliere  
ich habe heute eine E-Mail von Canyon erhalten, meine Räder kommen
WXC 8.0: KW 17
XC 7.0 : KW 8
GC 9.0 : KW 11
das XC7.0 ist meins


----------



## dawncore (18. Januar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Ja aber den Originalern Sattel bekommst du mitgelievert



Kann man denn irgendwo die Auswahl sehen? Oder muss ich bei allen Rädern die Ausstattung durchgehen um zu sehen welche Sattel Canyon verbaut... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (18. Januar 2007)

Nicht alle Bikes haben den gleichen Sattel. Also durchschauen. Oder Bikevergleich. 

@kalle: Nun hast auch du bald deins. Du hast ja so drauf gewartet.. naja bist net der einzige


----------



## vtrkalle (18. Januar 2007)

Bikevergleich oder telefonieren  



dawncore schrieb:


> Kann man denn irgendwo die Auswahl sehen? Oder muss ich bei allen Rädern die Ausstattung durchgehen um zu sehen welche Sattel Canyon verbaut... ?


----------



## King Jens one (19. Januar 2007)

das Grand Canyon kommt erst in der 17KW und das dauert mir zu lange deswegen hab ich meine Bestellung geändert.
Nehm dann das Nerve XC 4.0 und das kommt Ende Januar. JUHU!!!!


----------



## Pecado22 (19. Januar 2007)

So wie angekündigt, ist dies heute mein letzter Tag im Wartezimmer gewesen.
Gerade hat mich der Postbote um eine kleine Stange Geld erleichtert.  

Also am 05.12.06 bestellt (Nerve XC8.0 Größe M) und am 19.01.07 bekommen. Da kann man nicht meckern. 
(nur schade, dass sie die mitbestellten Barends nicht gleich montiert hatten)

Verpackung war top (auch wenn es noch der alter BikeGuard Karton war) (schade  )

Also dann noch viel Geduld hier im Wartezimmer.
(Ich brauch sie wohl auch noch, da es hier gerade schön regnet  )

Gruß an alle Wartenden


----------



## Juni2008 (19. Januar 2007)

Hast du keine Möbel? Wohl alles fürs bike draufgegangen hä


----------



## Pecado22 (19. Januar 2007)

sowas nennt sich bei mir Abstellraum und da hab ich etwas Platz gemacht.
 (Wohnzimmer, Arbeitszimmer und Schlafzimmer haben schon Möbel  )


----------



## Juni2008 (19. Januar 2007)

... und da wohnt jetzt das bike. gleich neben der freundin... somit sind die prioritäten ja klar verteilt  ))


----------



## Flok (19. Januar 2007)

wer braucht auch schon ne couch wenn er auf seinem canyon sitzen kann?  

Auftragsbestätigung immernoch nicht gekommen für mein AL7.0 (15.12...)


----------



## Pumabert (19. Januar 2007)

Was sehen meine müden Augen da   Er hat einen original Canyon Neopren Kettenstrebschutz mitgeliefert bekommen - jetzt werd ich mal bei Canyon anrufen und fragen wo denn meiner ist ...

Aber wunderschönes Bike!


----------



## wart (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet.
Mitte Dezember habe ich ein GC 9.0 bestellt, bisher aber auch in noch keiner Weise eine Bestätigung von Canyon dafür bekommen.
Bis das Ding kommt, muß ich halt noch mit meinem GT TIMBER ( 14 Jahre alt ! ) Vorlieb nehmen. Im Moment bin ich eh eher am Laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (19. Januar 2007)

> Sehr geehrter Herr *******,
> 
> wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass ihre Bestellung mit der Auftragsnummer
> ***** in unserem Ladengeschäft zur Abholung bereit steht. Bitte
> ...



Da fahr ich doch morgen direkt mal vorbei


----------



## Didi123 (19. Januar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Da fahr ich doch morgen direkt mal vorbei



Das würde ich wohl an deiner Stelle auch machen...


----------



## vtrkalle (19. Januar 2007)

laut Canyon gibt es die Auftragsbestätigungen wegen technischen Problehmen erst ende Januar  





Flok schrieb:


> wer braucht auch schon ne couch wenn er auf seinem canyon sitzen kann?
> 
> Auftragsbestätigung immernoch nicht gekommen für mein AL7.0 (15.12...)


----------



## Didi123 (19. Januar 2007)

So Ladies, macht mal Platz hier im Wartezimmer... 
...hab' mir grad ein XC 7.0 in weiß bestellt - VMT KW 7   !!

Hätte jetzt nicht vor Ende März mit der Montage gerechnet, aber umso besser.
Falls es jemanden interessiert: VMT scheint (in diesem Fall) nicht von der Farbe abhängig zu sein.

Das mit den Auftragsbestätigungen hat mit der junge Herr am anderen Ende der Leitung auch gesagt - die Software tut offenbar nicht... (gibt's hier nicht IT-Spezialisten...? )

Tschö!


----------



## vtrkalle (19. Januar 2007)

Wie jetzt, ich habe das XC 7.0 am 27.11.2006 bestellt und bekomme es in der KW 8.
Du hast gestern ein XC 7.0 bestellt und bekommst es in der KW 7.
Na bravo Canyon, das habt ihr super hingekriegt  ich glaub da funktioniert nicht nur die Auftragsbestätigungen nicht 





Didi123 schrieb:


> So Ladies, macht mal Platz hier im Wartezimmer...
> ...hab' mir grad ein XC 7.0 in weiß bestellt - VMT KW 7   !!
> 
> Hätte jetzt nicht vor Ende März mit der Montage gerechnet, aber umso besser.
> ...


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Was sehen meine müden Augen da   Er hat einen original Canyon Neopren Kettenstrebschutz mitgeliefert bekommen - jetzt werd ich mal bei Canyon anrufen und fragen wo denn meiner ist ...
> 
> Aber wunderschönes Bike!



Ok, du hast den 5er. Ich hab meinen nicht dabei gehabt.
Die Bar Ends auch nicht. Angerufen, der Mitarbeiter hat sich höflich entschuldigt und die Ware wird nachgeschickt - nett! 
Die Gummitülpen die bei den Röhrchen hinkommen hamse auch nicht hingemacht. Dafür Polyurethanfolie auf den Rahmen - reicht ja.

Bike hatte keine Beschädigung und war vorzüglich eingestellt - perfekt!  Musste nur Dämpfer und Gabel anpassen, was ja normal ist.
Deore Kasette übrigens durch XT ersetzt. 

Fotos kommen gleich...


----------



## Pumabert (19. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Fotos kommen gleich...



aber bitte, zack zack


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Januar 2007)

Puma, nerv net.  

Jeder weitere Kommentar ist überflüssig. Lasst die Bilder sprechen und an alle Wartenden: Ich werde hier schon noch reinschauen und euch trösten 
Es ist eine scheiss Zeit, doch wenn es da ist ist alles Flugs vergessen und man geniesst eine neue Ära mit einem Supermegageilen Bike unterm Arsch!

Übrigens: Nach dem Kartonbild bin ich 7km gefahren, um eine XT Kasette hinzumachen. Da sieht man mal, wie schnell sich ein Canyon an meinen Fahrstil gewöhnen muss...


----------



## Pumabert (19. Januar 2007)

Boah ist das groß  

Fein, das schöne neue Bike gleich eingesaut, so muss es sein!

Die haben bei dem Radl doch tatsächlich die Gummitüllen an den Schaltzügen vergessen ... Würde ich an deiner Stelle mir auch noch nachliefern lassen, bringt zwar nicht wirklich etwas, sind aber so Details, die gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (19. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Die haben bei dem Radl doch tatsächlich die Gummitüllen an den Schaltzügen vergessen ... Würde ich an deiner Stelle mir auch noch nachliefern lassen, bringt zwar nicht wirklich etwas, sind aber so Details, die gefallen.



So ist es! Ich hab die aber nicht nachgefordert - sollte ich vielleicht noch tun. Hast du die dran? 

Übrigens empfahl mir PPS XL... aua! Beim L hab ich gut platz für meine Männlichkeit, mit XL wäre ich definitiv falsch gewesen.

Der Rahmen passt perfekt!

Schlammen muss sein...


----------



## DaMudda (19. Januar 2007)

Glaub so schnell war noch kein Canyon wieder aufgebockt...


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Januar 2007)

Glaub ich auch. Ich hätts auch nicht gemacht, wenn er mir die Deore nicht zum neupreis abgekauft hätte - immerhin war sie ja praktisch neu. Nur die Strecke von mir zu ihm runter hab ich darauf abgespult.


----------



## Pumabert (19. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> So ist es! Ich hab die aber nicht nachgefordert - sollte ich vielleicht noch tun. Hast du die dran?



Tüllen sind dran und sehen meiner Meinung nach schick aus.


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Januar 2007)

Ja, die sehen allerdings schick aus! Ich hab keine, hab nur die Folie dran, wie du.
Hab aber nachgefordert inzwischen, per Mail... es sind so kleine Details, welche was ausmachen. 

Bin alles in allem überzufrieden, alles perfekt eingestellt, schaltet perfekt knackig und präzise und die Teile daran sind ja wohl der Oberhammer.


----------



## Fischgesicht (20. Januar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> So Ladies, macht mal Platz hier im Wartezimmer...
> ...hab' mir grad ein XC 7.0 in weiß bestellt - VMT KW 7   !!
> 
> Hätte jetzt nicht vor Ende März mit der Montage gerechnet, aber umso besser.
> ...



sehr gute Wahl!!!!

aber was meinst denn du zwecks dem weiß??? ich hab gehört dass es nicht so gut halten soll wie das eloxierte! 

Was denkst du????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (20. Januar 2007)

@AmmuNation: Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Renner! 
Kannst du wohl mal nach ner Weile schreiben wie die Pedale sind. Hab die nämlich auch geordert!? 


Hast du dich denn nicht beschwert ,wegen dem alten Karton?


----------



## Hitzi (20. Januar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> sehr gute Wahl!!!!
> 
> aber was meinst denn du zwecks dem weiß??? ich hab gehört dass es nicht so gut halten soll wie das eloxierte!
> 
> Was denkst du????



Warum sollte die Farbe nicht halten??
Wer sagt das? Wo steht das?

Hitzi


----------



## Marvin (20. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich schaue nur mal kurz im Wartezimmer vorbei  
Am 27.12 habe ich ein XC 4.0 schwarz in L geordert und am 12.1 war es schon montiert.
Da kann man echt nicht meckern  

Das Wochenende verbringt mein erstes Canyon gut vor Wind und Regen geschützt auf dem Postamt, bevor ich es Montag abhole.

Ciao


----------



## Didi123 (20. Januar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> sehr gute Wahl!!!!
> 
> aber was meinst denn du zwecks dem weiß??? ich hab gehört dass es nicht so gut halten soll wie das eloxierte!
> 
> Was denkst du????



Versteh' jetzt nicht ganz, was Du meinst...

Es gab' mal Meinungen (2005?), dass die Canyon-Lackierungen nicht so strapazierfähig sein sollen, wie bei der Konkurrenz. 
Keine Ahnung, ob da was dran war.
2006 gab's dann Probleme mit den "Decals" (Aufkleber) bei den eloxierten Modellen, die haben teilweise nicht gehalten.
Meine Freundin hat ein 2006er XC 5. Mit dem Lack gibt's keine Problem, außer halt an den neuralgischen Punkten, wo das Hinterrad dauernd die kleinen Steinchen hinschmeißt - wie wird dat Dingen genannt - "Yoke"? 
Da kam dicke Transparentfolie (3M) dran und alles war gut.
Wenn die Kette vom kleinen Blatt springt, macht die Eloxalschicht auch keinen Stich mehr, die ist dann genauso ab wie normaler Lack.
Und wenn doch mal was ab geht, kann man das mit Lackstift wieder ausbessern...

Also, Lack - kein Problem!
Weiß? Cool!

Außerdem kann ich keine schwarz eloxierten Canyons mehr sehen, die glotz' ich jetz schon seit Anfang letzten Jahres an...
Sollte vielleicht mal bei "Wetten daß...!" vorsprechen, kann den 2006er Katalog auswendig von vorne bis hinten und wieder zurück..., läßt sich vielleicht eine Wette draus machen...


----------



## Fischgesicht (20. Januar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Versteh' jetzt nicht ganz, was Du meinst...
> 
> Es gab' mal Meinungen (2005?), dass die Canyon-Lackierungen nicht so strapazierfähig sein sollen, wie bei der Konkurrenz.
> Keine Ahnung, ob da was dran war.
> ...




erstmal vielen Dank

zweitens ist weiß echt saucoooooool.

Also wenns mitm Lack kein Stress gibt dann mal her mit dem Bike.

P.S. Bitte viele Bilder Posten wenns da ist.


----------



## Seiffer (20. Januar 2007)

So... Ich mach dann mal Platz. Ich hab mein Schätzchen heute geholt, die Eggbeater und den Ciclo angeschraubt und werde es wohl morgen mal ein wenig in den wald ausführen...

Aber ein bißchen was interessiert mich noch...

-- Pflege: wie mach in so einen Viergelenker am Besten sauber, ist abspritzen mit Wasser (mit gaaanz wenig Druck) und bißchen einschäumen okay? Wo kommt überall Brunox drauf (außer Gable und Dämpfer)?
-- Ist es normal, dass die DT Swiss Naben im Freilauf (anheben und rückwärts drehen) etwas lauter sind als normale XT Naben von 2003 (also nicht mit wälzlager)?
-- Was für ein Schnellspanner ist der SI-3000H? Da steht nämlich nichts in Richtung LX / XT / XTR drauf?

Ansonsten gibt's morgen sicherlich ein vorher / nachher Bild


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Wasser reicht, wenns dich glücklich macht mach nen Tropfen Spüli mit rein, beim xc6 vom letzen Jahr hat damit zumindeste keine offensichtlichen Probleme 
Das DT-Swiss Naben ziemlich laut sind ist normal und wird von einigen sogar geschätzt 
Was das für Spanner sind weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Januar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @AmmuNation: Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Renner!
> Kannst du wohl mal nach ner Weile schreiben wie die Pedale sind. Hab die nämlich auch geordert!?
> 
> 
> Hast du dich denn nicht beschwert ,wegen dem alten Karton?



Ach, was soll ich mit dem Karton.. solange das Bike nicht alt ist... 

Die Pedale sind geil. Werden dir bestimmt gefallen. Hab sie noch nicht sehr oft gefahren, waren nur über tausend hm und ein paar Kilometer drin... hatte allerdings keine Probleme damit. Anfangs war mir die Auslösehärte zu schwach, dann zu hart, nun ok... Und ich dachte ich hab mich dran gewöhnt, als ich vorhin auf ner Kreuzung einfach auf die Fresse geflogen bin 

Naja bin halt Clickanfänger. Ein- und ausklicken geht aber Problemlos. 

Du wirst freude daran haben...  Clipless kann man auch fahren, zB auf schwierigeren Singletrails.. einfach mit der mitte des Schuhs o.ä. draufstehn... der Klickmechanismus der etwas rausschaut drückt nicht so sehr, dass es stören würde.


----------



## Fischgesicht (21. Januar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> So... Ich mach dann mal Platz. Ich hab mein Schätzchen heute geholt, die Eggbeater und den Ciclo angeschraubt und werde es wohl morgen mal ein wenig in den wald ausführen...
> 
> Aber ein bißchen was interessiert mich noch...
> 
> ...




wie wärs mit Fotos vom neuen Hobel???


----------



## oggi2000 (21. Januar 2007)

hab das hier gestern im Briefkasten gefunden 











hab Mittwoch bezahlt und wie gesagt gestern geliefert..ist echt nicht zu toppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (21. Januar 2007)

schickes bike!
is das der park tool halter cs-9 (oder wie der heisst)? *g*


----------



## oggi2000 (21. Januar 2007)

Nö,ist so ne billige Alternative von Ebay!
ist vielleicht ein bißchen schwerer,erfüllt aber die gleichen Aufgaben wie sein großer Bruder von Park Tool!!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Januar 2007)

Schick, aber es ist noch sauber, das geht so nicht! 
Nimm dir n Beispiel an mir...  inzwischen sieht der Hobel noch schlimmer aus.


----------



## CTD (21. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Schick, aber es ist noch sauber, das geht so nicht!
> Nimm dir n Beispiel an mir...  inzwischen sieht der Hobel noch schlimmer aus.



frei nach dem motto: nichts schützt den lack so gut wie eine ordentliche dreckschicht


----------



## Seiffer (21. Januar 2007)

So... Die ersten Bilder von heute... Wie versprochen vorher / nachher























So sieht der Fahrer aus (erstaunlich sauber, oder?)





Und natürlich zu hause schon einen schleichenden Plattfuß bemerkt


----------



## googlehupf (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ammunatino, welche "Abmessungen" hast du ? .. bei mir ist beim PPS auch XL raussgekommen, hab ich dann auch bestellt, Nachfrage bei der Hotline ergab: sportlich sprich Singletrails usw. L und eher Touren XL (bin 188 und SH 90) wie siehts bei dir aus? 
Servus Martin


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Januar 2007)

googlehupf schrieb:


> Hallo Ammunatino, welche "Abmessungen" hast du ? .. bei mir ist beim PPS auch XL raussgekommen, hab ich dann auch bestellt, Nachfrage bei der Hotline ergab: sportlich sprich Singletrails usw. L und eher Touren XL (bin 188 und SH 90) wie siehts bei dir aus?
> Servus Martin



190/90.
Das XL wäre mir bestimmt zu gross. Wenn ich beim L absteige habe ich noch ein paar cm Luft für meinen Schritt und beim XL würds wohl wehtun. Und wenn man dann noch bei Steigung absteigen will, kommt das Rohr noch höher... das kann dann bei einem XL schon schmerzhaft enden. 

Ich kann mich über keine Schmerzen (ausser in den Beinen  ) beschweren und finde den Rahmen so angenehm. Die Sattelstütze ist fast bis zum Maximum rausgezogen. Hat aber auch den vorteil, dass wenn ich nen verblockten Trail fahren will die Stütze ganz weit runter tun kann und somit tiefer und sicherer sitze. War auch ein Argument, ist immerhin kein Uphiller und Kieswegrad sondern soll ja auch auf Singletrails funktionieren.

Ich denke mit L wirst du glücklich. Die Faustregel, dass wenn man zwischen 2 Rahmen steht, man den kleineren nehmen soll, habe ich nicht bereut.

Seiffer: Aber bitte ohne X-Blade, ist ja eine Beleidigung


----------



## Seiffer (21. Januar 2007)

Funktion ist hier wichtiger als die Optik, deshalb im Moment ein X-Blade. Ist aber nur bei so extremen Schlamm wie im Moemnt dran...


----------



## Giebi (23. Januar 2007)

ES 8.0 in L, avisierter Montagetermin iwar KW4.

Gestern kam pünklich per E-Mail die Rechnung mit dem Hinweis "Ihr Bike steht zum Versand bereit".    

Vielleicht klappts ja noch bis zum Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pampa (23. Januar 2007)

5


----------



## Langley (23. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> ES 8.0 in L, avisierter Montagetermin iwar KW4.
> 
> Gestern kam pünklich per E-Mail die Rechnung mit dem Hinweis "Ihr Bike steht zum Versand bereit".
> 
> Vielleicht klappts ja noch bis zum Wochenende



Giebi, bitte poste unbedingt ein Foto. Ich moechte dringend das Grau sehen, weil ich mein ESX 7 auch so geordert habe.
Bin ja soooooo gespannt....

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Mr. Hayes (23. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> ES 8.0 in L, avisierter Montagetermin iwar KW4.
> 
> Gestern kam pünklich per E-Mail die Rechnung mit dem Hinweis "Ihr Bike steht zum Versand bereit".QUOTE]
> 
> Hab auch ein ES8.0 in L bestellt am ersten Tag der Homepage. E-Mail ist noch nicht gekommen...aber meine Erwartung steigt...!


----------



## duschy (23. Januar 2007)

sooo,habe mir soeben ein xc 4.0 bestellt und es soll nächste woche schon geliefert werden.


----------



## fox hunter (23. Januar 2007)

ihr glücklichen. ich muß noch sooo lang warten. 
hat schon irgendein torque besteller ne nachricht oder podt bekommen? meine letzte info war ja das die bikes erst im april in koblenz ankommen.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Januar 2007)

duschy schrieb:


> sooo,habe mir soeben ein xc 4.0 bestellt und es soll nächste woche schon geliefert werden.



Was hat der Mensch am Telefon zur Auftragsbestätigung gesagt?
Bekommen sie es jetzt so langsam auf die Reihe oder noch nicht...?

Noch was, v.a. an die XC-Fahrer gerichtet:
Welche Kurbellängen sind denn bei euren XCs verbaut? 
170 oder 175 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duschy (23. Januar 2007)

wegen einer auftragsbestätigung hatte der gute mensch nix gesagt.


----------



## Giebi (23. Januar 2007)

Bestellt habe ich am 30.12.2006 über die Homepage.

Foto's kommen, sobald das Bike da ist.


----------



## fitze (23. Januar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ihr glücklichen. ich muß noch sooo lang warten.
> hat schon irgendein torque besteller ne nachricht oder podt bekommen? meine letzte info war ja das die bikes erst im april in koblenz ankommen.



VMT KW 14 für mein Torque FR 8.0. Bestellt am 09.12.06


----------



## MIBO (23. Januar 2007)

hmmmm...ich habe bereits im Herbst letzten Jahres bestellt und bis heute noch keinen VMT für mein Torque. Lediglich eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail. Warum ist das denn so unterschiedlich, irgendwie haben die da kein System dahinter.
Ich hoffe nur das der Zusammenbau etwas geordneter verläuft und nicht beim Einen so und beim Anderen so. Beim Thema Kettenstrebenschutz zeigt sich ja ähnliches Bild, beim einen dabei, beim anderen nicht. Vielleicht sollte Canyon zum 50 Punkteplan noch einen dazu nehmen... etwas Geradlinigkeit würde nicht schaden.


----------



## Skymaster (23. Januar 2007)

Jaaaaaaaa Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Hab gerade die Versandbestätigung über mein ES7.0 erhalten!!


----------



## Ranz (23. Januar 2007)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Hab gerade die Versandbestätigung über mein ES7.0 erhalten!!



ich auch... besser gesagt die rechnung.


----------



## Skymaster (23. Januar 2007)

Was hast du bestellt?

Ich wurde gar nicht gefragt wie ich zahlen will!!!  
Die haben einfach mal Nachname angenommen und nun ist das Bike leider   schon auf dem Weg


----------



## braintrust (23. Januar 2007)

boah watt ey....will mein ESX7 !


----------



## Fischgesicht (23. Januar 2007)

weiß hier wer ob es für alle Grand Canyon Modelle gilt dass sie erst im April kommen???


----------



## vtrkalle (23. Januar 2007)

ich habe folgendes von Canyon erhalten 

Folgende Liefertermine sind momentan aktuell:

WXC 8.0: KW 17
XC 7.0 : KW 8
GC 9.0 : KW 11

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz,




Fischgesicht schrieb:


> weiß hier wer ob es für alle Grand Canyon Modelle gilt dass sie erst im April kommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (23. Januar 2007)

Einfach mal hier vorbeisurfen und Fragen vermeiden... 
http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=69


----------



## Yossarian (23. Januar 2007)

Ranz schrieb:


> ich auch... besser gesagt die rechnung.



Dito.
Jetzt hauen sie wohl gerade die ES7 raus. 

Da werd ich wohl doch noch in Spikes investieren müssen.


----------



## Fischgesicht (23. Januar 2007)

danke


----------



## popeye13 (23. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Dito.
> Jetzt hauen sie wohl gerade die ES7 raus.
> 
> Da werd ich wohl doch noch in Spikes investieren müssen.



Jooo,
Jennifer Meyer hat mir heute gemailt, dass mein ES 7.0 heute verschickt wurde.
Bestellt habe ich es am 05.12. per Internet.


----------



## fitze (23. Januar 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> hmmmm...ich habe bereits im Herbst letzten Jahres bestellt und bis heute noch keinen VMT für mein Torque. Lediglich eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail. Warum ist das denn so unterschiedlich, irgendwie haben die da kein System dahinter.
> Ich hoffe nur das der Zusammenbau etwas geordneter verläuft und nicht beim Einen so und beim Anderen so. Beim Thema Kettenstrebenschutz zeigt sich ja ähnliches Bild, beim einen dabei, beim anderen nicht. Vielleicht sollte Canyon zum 50 Punkteplan noch einen dazu nehmen... etwas Geradlinigkeit würde nicht schaden.



Ich hab auch nur die Bestellbestätigung per mail. Den VMT hab ich nur weil ich per mail angefragt hab. Die Auftragsbestätigungen sollen diese Woche versendet werden.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## rainman99 (23. Januar 2007)

*Hammer !!!* 

Mein ES 7.0 (L) ist auch fertig. Habe soeben die Rechnung erhalten. Bestellt hatte ich online am 19.12. Als VMT wurde mir am 21.12. per Mail die KW 06 genannt. Vielleicht hat mein gestriger Anruf bei der Bestellhotline (habe nachgefragt, ob alles termingerecht fertig wird) ja doch ein klein wenig geholfen? Nun ist mein Bike auf jeden Fall früher fertig geworden, als je von mir erwartet! 

Großes Lob an Canyon! 

Da kann ich mich nun auch schnell wieder aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden!
Megafreu !!! 

Allen anderen drück ich die Daumen, dass es bei ihnen mit der Auslieferung auch schneller geht, als ursprünglich zugesagt.

Sers, Uli


----------



## dawncore (23. Januar 2007)

duschy schrieb:


> sooo,habe mir soeben ein xc 4.0 bestellt und es soll nächste woche schon geliefert werden.



zufällig in weiß? Unbedingt Fotos machen!!! 

/edit ihr ES-Fetischisten natürlich ebenfalls, Glückwunsch dass es schon mehrere Bikes zu euch unterwegs geschafft haben


----------



## fox hunter (23. Januar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> VMT KW 14 für mein Torque FR 8.0. Bestellt am 09.12.06



hmm das haut dann ja hin. oh man das ist so brutal. naja bin mal gespannt ob ich meine schriftliche bestätigung auch diese oder nächste woche bekomme.
bis der hobel da ist hab ich ne kondition, da kann ich mit dem torque en alpen cross fahren


----------



## Fischgesicht (23. Januar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> hmm das haut dann ja hin. oh man das ist so brutal. naja bin mal gespannt ob ich meine schriftliche bestätigung auch diese oder nächste woche bekomme.
> bis der hobel da ist hab ich ne kondition, da kann ich mit dem torque en alpen cross fahren



oder nen Gardaseemarathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skymaster (23. Januar 2007)

Mich nervt nur tierisch, dass ich am Wochenende mein Bike in Empfang 

nehmen kann aber danach meine beiden Prüfungswochen beginnen!


----------



## Ranz (23. Januar 2007)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Mich nervt nur tierisch, dass ich am Wochenende mein Bike in Empfang
> 
> nehmen kann aber danach meine beiden Prüfungswochen beginnen!



kannst es ja bis dahin auf dem postamt stehen lassen


----------



## Skymaster (23. Januar 2007)

Ranz schrieb:


> kannst es ja bis dahin auf dem postamt stehen lassen




Du weist ja was nach 7 Tagen passiert!?
Da wandert das geliebte Bike zurück nach Koblenz!

Oh man, ich kann mich an ein Sprichwort erinnern:

4 Gewinnt


----------



## big-p-fan (23. Januar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> boah watt ey....will mein ESX7 !



Hinten anstellen


----------



## fox hunter (23. Januar 2007)

naja wenigstens nehmen es ja alle mit immer mehr humor. bleibt jawohl auch nix anderes übrig. ich sehs schon kommen. es ist april, ich pack den karton aus, schraub das bike zusammen, öffne die haustür und es fängt an zu regnen...und hört erst mal nicht auf.


----------



## fitze (23. Januar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> naja wenigstens nehmen es ja alle mit immer mehr humor. bleibt jawohl auch nix anderes übrig. ich sehs schon kommen. es ist april, ich pack den karton aus, schraub das bike zusammen, öffne die haustür und es fängt an zu regnen...und hört erst mal nicht auf.



Und weiter? Wasser ist nicht giftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2007)

so ich geselle mich mal stellvertretend für meine freundin zu euch dazu.. sie hat heute ein xc4.0 in weiss bestellt... hoffentlich kommt es bald


----------



## Didi123 (24. Januar 2007)

Welche Größe hatse jetzt genommen...?


----------



## fox hunter (24. Januar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Und weiter? Wasser ist nicht giftig



ja schon aber ich bin doch ein schönwetter biker   
ne klar, sobald es da ist gehts ab! erstmal schön auf die hausrunde.


----------



## derwolf1509 (24. Januar 2007)

Hab heute morgen eine sehr schÃ¶ne Mail bekommen:

_Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Bestellung.
Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland durchschnittlich 1-4 Tage betrÃ¤gt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert.

Sollten Sie zum Zeitpunkt der Anlieferung an der Lieferadresse nicht anzutreffen sein, finden Sie in Ihrem Briefkasten eine Benachrichtigung.
Die Ware muss innerhalb der nÃ¤chsten 7 Werktage bei der genannten Postfiliale abgeholt werden.

Zzgl. zum Rechnungsbetrag wird eine NachnahmegebÃ¼hr von â¬ 2,- berechnet.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung!

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen aus Koblenz

Jennifer Meyer_

Also am Wochenende hab ich mein neues ES7.0. Ich werd euch mit Bilder versorgen. Aber bei dem Wetter fÃ¤llt das Warten ja einfacher.


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Januar 2007)

Schonwieder Jennifer 
Na dann.. viel spass damit! Die Vorfreude wenn das Paket abgeschickt ist, ist die höchste... da läuft man den ganzen Tag mit der roten Birne rum


----------



## Spoony-the-Pooh (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

so, ich nehm dann mal Platz. Gestern hab ich ein ESX 7.0 bestellt. Angepeilter Liefertermin ist Anfang April. Mit Optitune dauert's ca. 10 Tage länger.
Den Rahmen in S gibt es leider nur noch in grau - grün ist ausverkauft. Mist, verdammter - ich könnt heulen!  
Da es wohl gerade Probleme mit dem Druckserver gibt, kommt die Auftragsbestätigung etwas später.


----------



## Juni2008 (24. Januar 2007)

Habe auch gerade bei Canyon angerufen. Mein ESX wird Ende März montiert bzw. das haben die sich jetzt mal so vorgenommen. Auf meinen Einwand das es letztes Jahr so lange gedauert hat, sagte der nette Mann am Telefon, das sie sich aber dieses Jahr wohl ziemlich genau an die vereinbarten Termine werden halten können und ich in der ersten Aprilwoche mein Bike werden haben können.
JUHU>!!!1


----------



## cyrox (24. Januar 2007)

So ich verabschiede mich aus dem Laden hier, wie ich das schon 2005 nach 4 Monatigem warten gemacht hab.  Jetzt zwar schon nach fast 2 Monaten, jedoch muss ich sagen das ich nächstes und über, über, übernächstes Jahr nicht mehr mit dem Gedanken spielen werde mir ein Canyon zu kaufen.

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht einmal eine Bestätigung per Post bekommen obwohl nach meinem Anruf von ca. 2 Wochen mir gessagt wurde die gehen bald raus. 

Auch der Montage Termin im März den mir die Hotline gesagt hat ist mehr als fraglich. Ich sprech aus erfahrung 

Ich hab mir heute morgen ein BMC SLT01 team Machine bei ebay Amerika gesteigert. Wenn da alles rund geht und der verkäufer mich nicht über den Tisch gezogen hat, dann steht das ding in 2 Wochen bei mir zuhause 

So long cya wartende


----------



## braintrust (24. Januar 2007)

ql


----------



## Didi123 (24. Januar 2007)

So mal etwas OT und v.a. für die schwäbischen Gardaseefans, die sich hier tummeln und heute Abend noch nix vorhaben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259847

Hab' schon Tickets reserviert, bin eh grad in der Ecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Welche Größe hatse jetzt genommen...?



M


----------



## Em-Jay (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo, mein ES7 steht schon bei der post und die wollen es erst morgen raus rücken.


----------



## ESX7.0 (24. Januar 2007)

hallo jungs

sodala nach unserer bestellung vom 8. dezember 06 (ESX 8.0 schwarz und ESX 7.0 grün) ist heute noch ein XC 4.0 dazugekommen! natürlich in weiss! 

jetzt heisst es warten! 

bis bald


----------



## Sticktogether (24. Januar 2007)

Yeesss, heut Abend hatte ich die ersehnte Email im Postfach  

Mein XC 4.0 ist zu mir unterwegs  

Leider werde ich es erst am Samstag bei der Post abhohlen können 
Kann mir einer sagen ob der tolle Bikeguard einen Griff oder so was hat an dem man das Bike nach Hause tragen kann!? In mein Auto bekomme ich den nicht rein.


----------



## User129 (24. Januar 2007)

halt so Löcher an der Seite wo man rein greifen kann.


----------



## Yossarian (24. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Yeesss, heut Abend hatte ich die ersehnte Email im Postfach
> 
> Mein XC 4.0 ist zu mir unterwegs
> 
> ...



Klar geht der rein. Ich hab den letzten mit einem VW Lupo abgeholt. Nur die Heckklappe geht nicht ganz zu, aber die kann man ja zubinden.


----------



## Sticktogether (24. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Klar geht der rein. Ich hab den letzten mit einem VW Lupo abgeholt. Nur die Heckklappe geht nicht ganz zu, aber die kann man ja zubinden.



Mhmm, bin mir da mit dem Z4 nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Pampa (24. Januar 2007)

5


----------



## dawncore (24. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Yeesss, heut Abend hatte ich die ersehnte Email im Postfach
> 
> Mein XC 4.0 ist zu mir unterwegs
> 
> ...



das XC4 in weiß? Wenn ja, bitte bitte ganz ganz vieeele Fotos   

Der Bikeguard hat, wie schon oben jemand geschrieben hat, nur Löcher zum Halten, aber keinen Griff. Und ich denke es ist schon ein großes Ding, so einen Karton mit einer Hand zu transportieren wie die normale Einkaufstüte, denke das klappt nicht so ganz 

Frag einen Freund oder Kollegen vielleicht mitsamt Auto ob er dir hilft, weil mit einem Z4 kannst du den Karton allerhöchstens hochkant unterbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (24. Januar 2007)

Den Karton tragen geht ganz gut.

Auf jeder seite eine Griffmulde. Man kann also z.B. den Karton rechts tragen, mit der linken Hand die Griffmulde direkt vor der Nase brauchen und mit der rechten Hand hinten anpacken. So ist der Karton nicht vor den Knien sondern seitlich und es lässt sich (er)tragen.

Habe trotzdem vorsichtshalber meinen uralt-Micro-Scooter ausgestaubt und bin damit zur Post. Karton drauf abgestellt und die 700m zu mir Heim darauf.. ging ohne Probs..


----------



## Seiffer (24. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Mhmm, bin mir da mit dem Z4 nicht ganz sicher



Forget it... Der ist doch nicht viel größer als im Z3 und da bekommt man noch nicht mal einen nackten Rahmen rein...


----------



## DaBot (24. Januar 2007)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, in meinen Hummer geht alles rein...

Ihr Poser   Da lob ich mir meinen Golf mit Fahrradträger...


----------



## Splashfin (25. Januar 2007)

selbst Schuld wenn man sich son Statussymbol wie nen Z3 oder Z4 anschafft...


----------



## Sticktogether (25. Januar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> das XC4 in weiß? Wenn ja, bitte bitte ganz ganz vieeele Fotos




Ne is nicht weiß, hätte ich aber auch genommen wenn die Foxgabelr schon dabei gewesen wäre.


----------



## Didi123 (25. Januar 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> selbst Schuld wenn man sich son Statussymbol wie nen Z3 oder Z4 anschafft...



*Hey...!*

Jetzt verkrampft mal nicht, nur weil einer ein Auto der Garage hat, das ihr selber gerne fahren würdet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticktogether (25. Januar 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> Streite dich nie mit einem Idioten, denn er zieht dich auf sein Niveau runter und schlägt dich dann mit Erfahrung


----------



## Sticktogether (25. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Den Karton tragen geht ganz gut.
> 
> Auf jeder seite eine Griffmulde. Man kann also z.B. den Karton rechts tragen, mit der linken Hand die Griffmulde direkt vor der Nase brauchen und mit der rechten Hand hinten anpacken. So ist der Karton nicht vor den Knien sondern seitlich und es lässt sich (er)tragen.
> 
> Habe trotzdem vorsichtshalber meinen uralt-Micro-Scooter ausgestaubt und bin damit zur Post. Karton drauf abgestellt und die 700m zu mir Heim darauf.. ging ohne Probs..



Der Anfang ist mir nicht ganz klar  aber die Idee mit dem Scooter ist gut! Ich klaube ich hab noch ein altes Skateboard im Keller


----------



## duschy (25. Januar 2007)

muß mich wieder aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden  .mich hat gerade die post angerufen und hatten gemeint sie haben ein grosses nachnahme paket,wann sie es vorbei bringen könnten(keine mail von canyon). 

so,nun aber husch husch zur bank ein paar euronen holen.


----------



## guido66 (25. Januar 2007)

tja, ich werde mich wohl auch hier verabschieden müssen. mein xc9 ist nach 4wochen auch bereits da  . ich hatte ja vom spectral zu xc umbestellt, weil ich dieses jahr noch auf'nem bike sitzen will. daher hol ich das rad heute mit einem lachenden  und einen heulenden  auge ab. bin schon froh so schnell das bike bekommen zu haben, ist auch ein super teil, aber wen ich an's Spectral denke........ich weiß, das ist meckern auf hohem niveau, aber musste mal kurz sein, allen anderen wünsche ich auch kurze lieferzeiten und viel spaß mit den bike's.


----------



## DonSimon (25. Januar 2007)

So habe heute mein Yellowstone 4.0 bekommen.(Bestellung war am 09.01)
Leider ist aber ne "schöne" Beule auf dem Rahmen.
naja dann muss ich es wohl zurückschicken.
Sehr Schade.

Bye 
Don


----------



## fox hunter (25. Januar 2007)

wow das ist aber en dickes ding. so en ärger. wie kann sowas denn passieren. beim transport. hoffe das mein bike unbeschadet ankommt.


----------



## ES7.0 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo!
So jetzt nehm ich auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer. Hoffe aber, dass ich meine Platz schon bald wieder räumen kann,,,  Hab mir am 16.12.06 bei canyon im Laden ein ES7.0 (gr. M) bestellt. Leider habe ich noch keine Bestätigung in irgendeiner Form erhalten. 

So jetzt meine Frage an alle glücklichen die ihr ES7.0 schon bekommen haben oder zudenen es schon unterwegs ist. Welche Rahmengrößen habt ihr? war schon eins in M dabei?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sticktogether (25. Januar 2007)

Wie kann das den sein!!! Hatte der Bikeguard äuserliche schäden !?


----------



## DonSimon (25. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Wie kann das den sein!!! Hatte der Bikeguard äuserliche schäden !?




ne da war eigentlich alles in ordnung. nur zwei kleine löcher, aber die waren nicht an der rahmenhöhe.


----------



## GerhardO (25. Januar 2007)

Ich versteh's auch nicht... 
Da schreibt Canyon großartig, dass die Räder nach einem 50-Punkte-Plan montiert und am Schluß nochmals durchgecheckt werden...! Sitzt da ein Blinder? Stellt euch vor, man bestellt ein Auto - wartet sechs Monate drauf und dann ist die Tür eingedrückt. So nach dem Motto "vielleicht nimmts der Kunde ja auch so"...?!

Toll - nun zurückschicken, um wieder ne kleine Ewigkeit drauf zu warten...

Bin drauf und dran, mich jetzt schon zu ärgern, bevor das Rad überhaupt da ist! 

Tut mir echt leid für alle, denen sowas passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticktogether (25. Januar 2007)

Na das spricht dann aber nicht gerade für die hohe Qualitästkontrolle bei Canyon. Wenn ich jetzt noch an den Fall mit dem fehlenden Kettenstrebenschutz und der ungenügent angezogenen Disk denke,  
bekomme ich jetzt schon Angst ob mein Fahrrad wohl fehlerfrei bei mir ankommen wird.  

Habe aber noch die Hoffnung, das diese Unglücklich ausnahmen sind.


----------



## DonSimon (25. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Habe aber noch die Hoffnung, das diese Unglücklich ausnahmen sind.



Diese Hoffnung hatte ich auch. Aber nagut es lohnt nicht sich darüber aufzuregen.
Immerhin kamm das Bike in der 4.KW anstatt in der 8.

Muss ja irgendwas positives draus ziehen.

Dann wirds halt wohl doch eher die 8.KW


----------



## DaMudda (25. Januar 2007)

Noch nicht mal ne Bestellbestätigung...zum heulen...


----------



## richie0815 (25. Januar 2007)

Hab heute die Rechnung für mein ES7 erhalten. Werde gleich heute abend überweisen und mich auf eine baldige Lieferung freuen...


----------



## Pampa (25. Januar 2007)

1


----------



## mstaab_canyon (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

das mit dem Rahmenschaden sieht mir schon sehr nach Transportschaden aus. So geht ein Rad bei uns definitiv nicht aus dem Haus. Sehr ärgerlich, aber natürlich nicht komplett auszuschließen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## dawncore (25. Januar 2007)

Pampa schrieb:


> hallo es 7.0
> 
> ja ich fahre ein es 7.0 in größe m
> ich bin 183 cm mit einer sl 86 und wiege 82 kg
> ...



Gibt's schon Bilder?


----------



## Pampa (25. Januar 2007)

[


----------



## fox hunter (25. Januar 2007)

hmm da komm ich echt ins überlegen ob ich das bike nicht doch in koblenz abholen soll. dann kann man wenigstens direkt checken. aber da steh ich kostenmäßig schlechter da. beim vergleich versand zu sprit gewinnt ganz klar der versand. 
hab ja nochwas zeit zu überlegen. aber selbst wenn es bei canyon korrekt raus geht und beim transport beschädigt wird würde ich mich tierisch ärgern. ich tendiere echt mehr zum abholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (25. Januar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal ne Bestellbestätigung...zum heulen...



same here für mein AL7.0... noch nix passiert (eigentlich sollte die ja Mitte januar eintreffen...)


----------



## DaBot (25. Januar 2007)

Ich werds abholen, das ist wie neues Auto abholen...  Ausserdem will ich mich nicht auf die Post verlassen und immer auf den Boten warten


----------



## lexus (25. Januar 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> same here für mein AL7.0... noch nix passiert (eigentlich sollte die ja Mitte januar eintreffen...)



Dann sind wir schon zwei


----------



## Mr. Hayes (25. Januar 2007)

Pampa schrieb:


> ja ich fahre ein es 7.0 in größe m
> ich bin 183 cm mit einer sl 86 und wiege 82 kg



Ist der M Rahmen nicht ein Bisschen klein für dich ? Wäre noch interessant für uns Wartende wenn du noch ein Bild von dir auf dem Bike sitzend machen könntest...Danke !
Ich habe 184/86 und ein ES8.0 in L bestellt.


----------



## Hitzi (25. Januar 2007)

Würde ich ähnlich sehen. Habe bei einer Größe von 182 auch "L" bestellt.
Dann kann man "im" statt "auf" dem Bike sitzen....... 

Hitzi


----------



## cos75 (25. Januar 2007)

Nehmts doch gleich XL, dann könnt ihr auf dem Bike liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pampa (25. Januar 2007)

j


----------



## Pampa (25. Januar 2007)

[


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Na das spricht dann aber nicht gerade für die hohe Qualitästkontrolle bei Canyon. Wenn ich jetzt noch an den Fall mit dem fehlenden Kettenstrebenschutz und der ungenügent angezogenen Disk denke,
> bekomme ich jetzt schon Angst ob mein Fahrrad wohl fehlerfrei bei mir ankommen wird.
> 
> Habe aber noch die Hoffnung, das diese Unglücklich ausnahmen sind.



Ich hatte auch schon angst auf irgendwelche schäden bevor es kam. Es kam aber glücklicherweise alles absolut unbeschadet an, keine Delle.. habe da penibelst geguckt, war glücklicherweise nix, obwohl der Bikeguard schlechter aussah als der vom Don 

Nur halt das mit der Disc hat mich etwas geärgert. Habe ich aber schnell behoben, ist trotzdem vor allem an solch einem extrem wichtigen Teil gefährlich. Und nun ists vergessen, kaum sitzt man auf dem Prachtstück verzeiht man Canyon den Fehler. 

Übrigens hat nicht nur der Neoprenschutz gefehlt (wäre ja dabei) sondern auch die Bar Ends (musste ich extra zahlen).
Aber fehler unterlaufen jedem und da Canyon jetzt die Bikes im sekundentakt in irgendwelche DHL Trucks schiebt, verziehe ich das auch. Der Mitarbeiter, welchem ich als erstes mein Problem schilderte hat sich entschuldigt, es sei so nicht korrekt und würde sofort nachgeschickt. Der zweite (heute, wegen Nachfrage) hat sich ebenfalls entschuldigt. Immerhin schieben sies nicht auf andere sondern sehen den Fehler ein (alles andere wäre ja auch falsch).

Dafür ein sehr positiver Punkt, dass dieses Jahr die Bikes schon so schnell und so früh kommen. Zwar nicht alle Modelle, aber eine auswahl davon.

Schade für Don, hat er sein YS schon 4 Wochen früher und nun wieder zurück... würde mich richtig blau und grün ärgern, aber so würde ich den Rahmen auch nicht akzeptieren.



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit dem Rahmenschaden sieht mir schon sehr nach Transportschaden aus. So geht ein Rad bei uns definitiv nicht aus dem Haus. Sehr ärgerlich, aber natürlich nicht komplett auszuschließen.



Interessehalber: Wird sowas von euch kostenlos ersetzt oder muss die DHL dafür den Ar*ch hinhalten?


----------



## ES7.0 (25. Januar 2007)

So, werde mich auch schon wieder verabschieden, da mein canyon ES7.0 fertig ist. musste allerdings bei der hotline nachfragen. keine mail oder so erhalten. naja egal hauptsache das rad ist fertig. danke nochmal an pampa sonst wäre ich nicht auf die idee gekommen nochmal nachzufragen. also noch frohes warten an alle, hoffenltich kommen eure räder auch bald...


----------



## popeye13 (25. Januar 2007)

Schön wars,
aber auch ich verlasse das Wartezimmer.
Habe mein ES 7.0 heute vom Postboten bekommen, zusammengebaut und bin ca. 1 Std später die erste Tour gefahren. Bei absolut geilem Wetter, gefrorenem Boden und mit einem super Rad.
Es fehlt natürlich noch etwas Feintuning für die Federelemente aber soviel kann ich schon sagen:
Es fährt sich besser bergauf, als ich dachte; mit super Traktion und bei abgesengter Gabel auch bei Steilstücken echt gut.
Bergab geht richtig was, auch wenn ich noch weit von den Grenzen des Rades entfernt bin. Muss mich halt erst mal einfahren.

Gruß,
popeye


----------



## tschobi (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Esx7 bestellt!
181cm, sl86 => M!!!


----------



## CTD (25. Januar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal ne Bestellbestätigung...zum heulen...



wie ich schon einmal geschrieben habe: mir hat der mitarbeiter gesagt, dass ich überhaupt keine bestätigung mehr bekomme. das deckt sich zwar nicht mit dem mail, aber bitte.... was mich interessieren würde: bekomm ich wenigstens ein mail wenn canyon das bike verschickt hat? denn mein postler ist nicht der beste und "vergisst" die benachrichtigungen recht gern 

@delle im dem yellowstone: wie kann das bei unbeschädigtem karton ein transportschaden sein


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Januar 2007)

CTD schrieb:


> was mich interessieren würde: bekomm ich wenigstens ein mail wenn canyon das bike verschickt hat? denn mein postler ist nicht der beste und "vergisst" die benachrichtigungen recht gern
> 
> @delle im dem yellowstone: wie kann das bei unbeschädigtem karton ein transportschaden sein



Bei Nachnahme ja, bei Kreditkarte/Vorzahlung nein.
Und das mit dem YS ist mir jetzt noch ein rätsel, wo der Bikeguard doch so gut aussieht?


----------



## Hitzi (25. Januar 2007)

Pampa schrieb:


> hallo
> was wollt ihr den spass haben oder LKW fahren
> 
> schaut euch mal die daten an radstand usw.
> ...



Habe mir ja auch ein XC bestellt und da ich schon über die 30er Grenze hinaus bin, lege ich dann doch etwas mehr Wert auf Komfort und angenehmes Touren.
Komm mal in mein Alter und dann sprechen wir darüber  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Pampa (25. Januar 2007)

[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (25. Januar 2007)

Pampa schrieb:


> danke
> 
> hallo hitzi,
> dann kann ich dir ja das du anbieten jahrgang 1964
> ...



OK - dann brauchen wir ja darüber nicht mehr zu sprechen und wir kennen die neuen Problemzonen ab 30.
Bin Jahrgang ´71  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Pampa (25. Januar 2007)

,-)


----------



## Yossarian (25. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe mir ja auch ein XC bestellt und da ich schon über die 30er Grenze hinaus bin, lege ich dann doch etwas mehr Wert auf Komfort und angenehmes Touren.
> Komm mal in mein Alter und dann sprechen wir darüber
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Na, wenn du dich mit 30 schon alt fühlst, dann wirds wohl eher sowas, wenn du in mein Alter kommst:
http://www.carecorner.ch/index2.php?cat=Gehen&ucat=Rollatoren


----------



## Pampa (25. Januar 2007)

:_)


----------



## thevirus (25. Januar 2007)

*Hi Leute,*

ich habe ein ES7.0 (Gr.M) am 21.12 im Laden bestellt - hat jemand der auch in diesem Zeitraum 
bestellt hat - schon eine Mail (Auslieferung) oder Bestellbestätigung bekommen.

Da jetzt einige schon ein ES7.0 zugesendet bekommen haben werde ich so langsamm
NERVÖS - das event. bei  mir was nicht richtig aufgenommen wurde ?!
*
Greez
Jens *
(thevirus)


----------



## Yossarian (25. Januar 2007)

10.12. ein ES7-M bestellt und vorgestern Rechnung bekommen.
Brauchst also noch nicht nervös werden.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Januar 2007)

@Pampa: Nett, nett! Aber bitte bitte einen weissen oder Transparenten Kabelbinder an den Kurbelarm! 

Habe den VDO MC 1.0 dran und die Magnethalterung an der Fox habe ich mit transparenten Kabelbindern hingemacht. Sieht viel besser aus als die standardmässigen schwarzen. Man braucht halt nur Kabelbinder vorrätig haben


----------



## -=882=- (25. Januar 2007)

So mein ES 7.0 in L ist auch eingetroffen





Alles wunderbar soweit.
die erste probefahrt hat es mal überstanden  

nur die Gabelpumpe die ich mitbestellt habe is ja noch net lieferbar.
hat sich da mal jemand erkundigt wie lange das noch dauert ?

ps. weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## CTD (26. Januar 2007)

geiles bike, aber pedale und sattelstellung geben mir rätsel auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (26. Januar 2007)

> geiles bike, aber pedale und sattelstellung geben mir rätsel auf



Mir auch, vor allem die Pedalen. Aber die sind wahrscheinlich nur vorrübergehend dran...., oder? 

@[email protected]=882=-: Welche Maße hast du denn?


----------



## tschobi (26. Januar 2007)

@Pampa: Klappt das gut mit dem Trittfrequenzmesser? Hab den am Unterrohr, sieht bei dir viel schicker aus....


----------



## -=882=- (26. Januar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Mir auch, vor allem die Pedalen. Aber die sind wahrscheinlich nur vorrübergehend dran...., oder?
> 
> @[email protected]=882=-: Welche Maße hast du denn?



Ich warte noch auf meine Pedale   Hab, damit ich wehnigstens ne kleine proberunde drehen kann das alte Baumarktsrad von meinem kleinen Bruder geplündert   ...wollen wir nicht von dem pedalen reden  

und die sattelstellung is auch nur so weil mein Bruder auch mal drauf sitzen wollte ... das Fahrrad aber net ganz seinen maßen entspricht

Ich bin 182 und hab eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm
aber einen wirklichen fahreindruck kann ich noch net liefern


----------



## thevirus (26. Januar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Mir auch, vor allem die Pedalen. Aber die sind wahrscheinlich nur vorrübergehend dran...., oder?
> 
> @[email protected]=882=-: Welche Maße hast du denn?



Meine Maße
176cm
68kg
89cm (Schritt?)
laut PPS => Größe M

Greez
Jens
(thevirus)


----------



## rainman99 (26. Januar 2007)

*HURRA !!!    *

Vorhin war der Postmann da und hat mir mein ES 7.0 vorbeigebracht!!!

Damit sag ich tschüss aus dem Wartezimmer 2007. Bilder gibt es leider erst später, da ich zur Arbeit weg muss.

Einfach geil das Bike und passt in L perfekt zu meinen Körpermassen (188, SL 90)! Sattelüberhöhung bei weitem nicht so krass wie bei Ammunations Bike!!! Ich stand auch zwischen zwei Größen XL und L und muss sagen, dass ich froh bin, nur L genommen zu haben.

Leider wurde auch bei mir die Gabelpumpe nicht mitgeliefert, so dass ich noch keine Feineinstellung der Federung vornehmen kann. Kettenstrebenschutz war aber dabei!

Bis die Tage und allen viel Glück mit der Lieferung ihrer bestellten Bikes. Meins kam 2 Wochen früher als geplant! Das lässt doch hoffen. Bestellt hatte ich übrigens am 19.12.06 übers Internet. 

Also good luck!!!

Sers, Uli


----------



## Didi123 (26. Januar 2007)

Ich würde die Gabelpumpe stornieren und eine aus'm Laden holen. 
Viele haben auch eine für 25 Öcken im Angebot, und meistens sind die eh baugleich mit der Pumpe, die auch Canyon anbietet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (26. Januar 2007)

wird beim optitune (hab esx7 bestellt) dann nur die gabelfeder getauscht oder passen die auch den luftdruck im hinteren dämpfer an mein gewicht an?
wäre es also somit möglich, das teil auszupacken und gleich ne runde zu drehen oder muss ich dann erstma pumpen?


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Januar 2007)

Kannst gleich los fahren. Feinabstimmung kannst du nacher machen. Optitune passt nur die Feder an, wenn nötig. Luftdruck ist in der Regel ein Mittlewert drin. Was anderes wäre auch unsinnig da jeder andere Vorlieben bei der Federung hat.


----------



## Didi123 (26. Januar 2007)

Der MC3.3 am XC 5 meiner Freundin war knallhart, als das Rad aus der Kiste kam - das war quasi ein Hardtail, da war nix mit fahren ohne vorher pumpen!


----------



## MIBO (26. Januar 2007)

ähmm...wenns zu hart war muss doch nur Luft abgelassen werden...wozu in dem Fall ne Pumpe ?


----------



## Didi123 (26. Januar 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> ähmm...wenns zu hart war muss doch nur Luft abgelassen werden...wozu in dem Fall ne Pumpe ?



Weil's ohne Pumpe einfach kurz "Pffft" macht und dann ist der Dämpfer leer...
Du kannst nur mit aufgeschraubter Pumpe feinfühlig den Druck einstellen, das Luftvolumen im Dämpfer ist nämlich nicht sehr groß.


----------



## GerhardO (26. Januar 2007)

... um die Luft wohldosiert entweichen lassen zu können! Kannst schon auch mitm Fingernagel reindrücken - nur dann is die Luft gänzlich raus und musst erneut komplett pumpen...

Seh grad: Didi ist mir zuvor gekommen!


----------



## Hitzi (26. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Na, wenn du dich mit 30 schon alt fühlst, dann wirds wohl eher sowas, wenn du in mein Alter kommst:
> http://www.carecorner.ch/index2.php?cat=Gehen&ucat=Rollatoren



Habe nicht gesagt, dass ich mich "Alt" fühle. Nur das ich etwas älter bin. Mit 25 ging es auch noch....... Geht jetzt übringes auch noch........ aber manchmal nicht so gut.......  wennste verstehst?
Den Rollator hat meine Omma - soweit ist es jetzt aber nun doch noch nicht. Aber wenn dann mit Stollenreifen fürs Gelände  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (26. Januar 2007)

Pampa schrieb:


> problemzonen im unseren alter doch. nicht..
> 
> wir sind doch biker..  und wir machen doch was dagegen... ich von 98 kg auf 82 kg
> ziel ist 78 kg



Das ist doch mal eine Kampfansage!

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Januar 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> Einfach geil das Bike und passt in L perfekt zu meinen Körpermassen (188, SL 90)! Sattelüberhöhung bei weitem nicht so krass wie bei Ammunations Bike!!! Ich stand auch zwischen zwei Größen XL und L und muss sagen, dass ich froh bin, nur L genommen zu haben.



Ich bin auch froh ums L. Der Sattel ist so perfekt bei mir. Und so weit oben ist er nur beim Tourenfahren und bergaufpedalieren, so sind meine Beine fast gestreckt, eigentlich ideal.

Natürlich siehts unästhetisch aus, aber beim XL hätte ich mir definitiv die Klöten bei jedem absteigen zerdeppert. So stimmts schon. Bin jedenfalls zufrieden.

Und ich habe den entscheidenden Vorteil dem XL gegenüber, dass ich meinen Sattel noch tiefer runterlassen kann, dann sitze ich weder auf, noch in sondern UNTER dem Bike. Auf schweren Singletrails ist mein Schwerpunkt noch weiter unten. Nun kommt mir bitte keiner mit "wenn du den Sattel SO tief runtertust, wäre ein Torque besser gewesen"... ich bin eher der Tourenfahrer, doch wenn da so ein verlockender, verblockter, supergeiler Singletrail schreit "fahr mich!" dann weckt sich das Kind im "Manne" (  ) und der volle Federweg wird ausgenutzt.


----------



## Markus23 (26. Januar 2007)

Habe heute mein bestelltes Grand Canyon 6.0 abbestellt  
Habe unererwartet eine Nachzahlung bekommen und konnte meine Frau  überzeugen mir dafür das Grand Canyon 8.0 zubestellen  
Und das kommt sogar Ende Feb.  das 6.0 wwäre erst ende April fertig gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (26. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe nicht gesagt, dass ich mich "Alt" fühle. Nur das ich etwas älter bin. Mit 25 ging es auch noch....... Geht jetzt übringes auch noch........ aber manchmal nicht so gut.......  wennste verstehst?



Eigentlich nicht.
Ich bin heute mit 40 fitter als ichs mit 20 war.
Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so.
In Kraft und Ausdauer bin ich jetzt besser. Einzig die Schnelligkeit im Sprint hat nachgelassen.

Und die Erholungsphase nach Saufgelagen ist deutlich verlängert. Aber diesbezüglich trainiere ich auch nicht mehr so viel wie früher.


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (26. Januar 2007)

So Leute,

hatte am 27.12. bestellt und heute habe ich mein ES7 abgeholt  

Wünsche noch ne angenehme Wartezeit und wenns dann soweit ist viel Spaß mit Euren Eseln

Grüße

CF


----------



## thomas1577 (26. Januar 2007)

schön..


----------



## tschobi (26. Januar 2007)

Werd schon ganz kribbelig, obwohl meins erst Ende März montiert wird 
Macht alle mal ein paar pics.


----------



## Skymaster (26. Januar 2007)

So, hab vor ein paar Std. mein ES7.0 in Empfang genommen.  

Ist soweit auch alles OK, nur der Bremshebel lässt sich bis zum Griff ziehen.
Auch die Druckpunktverstellung ändert nichts an der Tatsache.

Leider ist das meine erste Scheibenbremse...

Hab vorhin gelesen, dass eine Entlüftung Abhilfe schafft.
Stimmt doch, oder?

Wenn ich das wirklich machen müsste, fänd ich das schon ärgerlich!!


----------



## Seiffer (26. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260116

Vielleicht gibt sich das ja mit der Zeit...


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (26. Januar 2007)

Bei mir ist alles super. Muß aber auch ertsmal alles richtig testen.

Bei mir hieß es auch 7.KW+10 Tage wg. Vorbauwechsel.

Ja und was soll ich sagen?

"ES" steht seit heute auf meinem balkon.

Also gibt es Grund zur Hoffnung, daß Euers auch früher kommen könnte.

Gruß

CF


----------



## ES7.0 (27. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen!
so ich werde auch gleich mal zu canyon in den laden fahren und mein ES7.0 abholen. Hoffentlich ist nichts dran, das ich gleich die erste probeausfahrt machen kann,,, werde dann für alle neugierigen später bilder einstellen. bis dann...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Giebi (27. Januar 2007)

So, mein ES 8.0 wurde gestern geliefert. 

Alles in Ordnung und gut montiert, ausser die Leitung zur Vorderradbremse war einmal von hinten um das Steuerrohr verlegt. So war der Lenkeinschlag doch stark eingeschränkt. Aber dank der Avid Bremshebel, die sich ohne Demontage der Griffe vom Lenker abnehmen lassen, war das Malheur schnell behoben.

Bilder habe ich gerade auf meiner Terrasse geschossen, Fahreindrücke gibt es, wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann, vorerst keine   Ich werde wohl eher die LL-Ski rausholen  

So, hiermit bin ich dann raus aus dem Wartezimmer, ich wünsche Euch allen dass Eure Bike auch pünktlich geliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (27. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> Bilder habe ich gerade auf meiner Terrasse geschossen, Fahreindrücke gibt es, wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann, vorerst keine   Ich werde wohl eher die LL-Ski rausholen



Du hast Nerven - ein lichtneues ES steht auf der Terrasse und Du holst die LL-Skier aus'm Keller...?
Der Albert ist ein super Winterreifen, überleg's dir nochmal!


----------



## Yossarian (27. Januar 2007)

Grrrr, bei mir dauerts noch bis nächste Woche.
Canyon hat gestern immer noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbucht, obwohl ich schon am Mittwoch überwiesen hab.


----------



## highrider83 (27. Januar 2007)

ich fühl mich mit den vorauszahlungen als österreicher diskriminiert!!!

hab schon am 06.12. bestellt, das bike steht anscheinend auch schon in koblenz fertig verpackt, hab auch anfang dieser woche schon überwiesen und dann fahren die deutschen, die wesentlich später bestellt haben, schon mit einem, ev meinem es7.0, herum ... 

   

allen viel spass mit eurem neuen bike


----------



## martin_k (27. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> So, mein ES 8.0 wurde gestern geliefert.
> 
> Alles in Ordnung und gut montiert, ausser die Leitung zur Vorderradbremse war einmal von hinten um das Steuerrohr verlegt. So war der Lenkeinschlag doch stark eingeschränkt.



Du hast, bevor du den Lenker angeschraubt hast das VRad einmal um 360 gedreht gehabt.


----------



## Langley (27. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> So, mein ES 8.0 wurde gestern geliefert.
> 
> Alles in Ordnung und gut montiert, ausser die Leitung zur Vorderradbremse war einmal von hinten um das Steuerrohr verlegt. So war der Lenkeinschlag doch stark eingeschränkt. Aber dank der Avid Bremshebel, die sich ohne Demontage der Griffe vom Lenker abnehmen lassen, war das Malheur schnell behoben.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Fotos, das Grey sieht super aus ! Jetzt kann ich ganz entspannt auf mein ESX 7 warten. Have fun with it !

Langley


----------



## soon_forget (27. Januar 2007)

sach mal giebi was für ne rahmengröße hat dein es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reini.b (27. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> So, mein ES 8.0 wurde gestern geliefert.
> 
> Alles in Ordnung und gut montiert, ausser die Leitung zur Vorderradbremse war einmal von hinten um das Steuerrohr verlegt. So war der Lenkeinschlag doch stark eingeschränkt. Aber dank der Avid Bremshebel, die sich ohne Demontage der Griffe vom Lenker abnehmen lassen, war das Malheur schnell behoben.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche Problem mit der Bremsleitung hatte ich an meinem ES 8.0 ebenfals.
Bei mir konnte der Lenker zuerst nur mit den Bremshebeln senkrecht nach unten Montiert werden. Das Problem war schnell behoben aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem.

Gruß

reini.b


----------



## Giebi (27. Januar 2007)

soon_forget schrieb:


> sach mal giebi was für ne rahmengröße hat dein es?



Rahmengrösse L.


----------



## ES7.0 (27. Januar 2007)

So, nun hab ich auch mein ES 7.0 zuhause. Fährt echt super!!! Auch nochmal ein lob an die Canyon Mitarbeiter im Laden. Sie bieten einem einen super service rund ums rad. bin vollkommen zufrieden. jetzt muss hier nur noch das wetter besser werden. bis dann,,,


----------



## bikemax100 (27. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> So, mein ES 8.0 wurde gestern geliefert.
> 
> Alles in Ordnung und gut montiert, ausser die Leitung zur Vorderradbremse war einmal von hinten um das Steuerrohr verlegt. So war der Lenkeinschlag doch stark eingeschränkt. Aber dank der Avid Bremshebel, die sich ohne Demontage der Griffe vom Lenker abnehmen lassen, war das Malheur schnell behoben.
> 
> ...




Hallo Giebi,

kannst du mal über das tatsächliche Gewicht des ES8.0 berichten.
Wäre Interessant wie die Angaben von Canyon stimmen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> Rahmengrösse L.



Du hast aber nerven, die Thomson so weit rauszuziehen  Fändest nicht ein XL wäre angebrachter?? Kannst immernoch umtauschen solangs noch sauber und ungebraucht ist.


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (28. Januar 2007)

Wie kann ich denn ein Foto hochladen? 60kb


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

Ganz ganz ganz oben in der mitte auf Fotogalerie klicken, dann kannste da deine Fotos hochladen. Ist quasi selbsterklärend.


----------



## Sticktogether (28. Januar 2007)

So die Zeit des Wartens ist für mich vorbei  
Hier ein paar Bilder meines neuen Pfleglings  













Mehr davon in meiner Galerie


----------



## Giebi (28. Januar 2007)

bikemax100 schrieb:


> Hallo Giebi,
> 
> kannst du mal über das tatsächliche Gewicht des ES8.0 berichten.
> Wäre Interessant wie die Angaben von Canyon stimmen.
> ...



Sorry, aber mangels geeigneter Waage kann ich die "Werksangaben" von Canyon leider nicht nachprüfen.

@AmmuNation

Die Stütze war auf den Fotos nur nach der Erstmontage soweit draussen. Nachdem ich das Bike jetzt eingestellt habe ist die Stütze 24 cm ausgezogen, also noch deutlich von der Max-Markierung entfernt.........Danke für Deine Fürsorge


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

Giebi schrieb:


> Die Stütze war auf den Fotos nur nach der Erstmontage soweit draussen. Nachdem ich das Bike jetzt eingestellt habe ist die Stütze 24 cm ausgezogen, also noch deutlich von der Max-Markierung entfernt.........Danke für Deine Fürsorge



Wer sagt dass ich mich um dich Sorge. Die arme Thomson darf doch nicht brechen.  

Die Stütze ist ziemlich stabil. Die technik mit den seitlich verdickten Wänden scheint zu funktionieren! Jedenfalls biegt sich die stütze nicht wenn ich draufsitze  und die ist schon n stückchen draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (28. Januar 2007)

Servus,

wollte abschließend mal kurz meine Bestellung bei Canyon Revue passieren lassen:

- Bin Ende November in Koblenz vorbeigefahren, supernett und geduldig beraten worden und habe das Canyon ES7 in L bestellt.
- Am 5.12. hat mich Canyon angerufen, mit mir die letzten Details geklärt und mir Liefertermin Mitte/Ende Januar genannt.
- Am 6.01. hab ich dann mal freundlich gemailt, ob es bei dem Liefertermin bleibt, da ich noch keine Bestätigung bekommen hatte. Termin wurde bestätigt.
- Am 25.01. hat man mich per Mail benachrichtigt, dass das Bike abgeholt werden kann.
- Gestern abgeholt, heute das erstmal gefahren. Bike ist sehr gut eingestellt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein bisserl mit dem Dämpfungs-Setup spielen.

Fazit daher von mir: Besten Dank an Canyon, alles ist wie versprochen gelaufen   Und das Bike ist geil  

Grüße

Jan


----------



## Sticktogether (28. Januar 2007)

Es heißt ES 7.*0*  oder haben die Dir noch ein altes verpasst


----------



## JaSon78 (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Sicktogether,

sorry, hab die Jahreszahlen in meinem Beitrag vergessen. Habe 2005 bestellt und nun konnte ich gestern endlich das 2005er abholen.  

Werde die Null nun nachträglich per weißem Edding nachmalen.

Grüße

Jan


----------



## Staabi (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,



reini.b schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem mit der Bremsleitung hatte ich an meinem ES 8.0 ebenfals.
> Bei mir konnte der Lenker zuerst nur mit den Bremshebeln senkrecht nach unten Montiert werden. Das Problem war schnell behoben aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem.



Das ist ein Fehler, der entweder beim Ein- oder Auspacken des Rades passiert. Einmal die Gabel (und den Vorbau) um 360° gedreht und es passt wieder. Hatten wir hier im Support-Forum schon hin und wieder.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## winddancer1401 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hab eben mit Canyon telefoniert um die Farbe meines XC 5.0 von Grau auf Schwarz zu ändern. Dabei hat mir der Mitarbeiter gesagt, daß die Bestättigungen erst Anfang bis Mitte Feb. zugestellt werden....

Hoffentlich verschiebt sich auch der Montagetermin nicht genau so ;-)

Viele Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## King Jens one (29. Januar 2007)

mein bestelltes Canyon hat morgen den Montagetermin! Juhu weiß jemand wielange es dann dauert bis das Rad hier bei mir in Berlin ist?


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (29. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ganz ganz ganz oben in der mitte auf Fotogalerie klicken, dann kannste da deine Fotos hochladen. Ist quasi selbsterklärend.



...egal wie groß die sind? meinst du fotoalbum? und wie kann ich die hier in den fred posten?


----------



## Splashfin (29. Januar 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> mein bestelltes Canyon hat morgen den Montagetermin! Juhu weiß jemand wielange es dann dauert bis das Rad hier bei mir in Berlin ist?




denke dass es so in 4-6 Wochen dann bei dir is...


----------



## dawncore (29. Januar 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> denke dass es so in 4-6 Wochen dann bei dir is...



Bei mir war es morgens versand worden und am Tag darauf direkt da - geht also recht flott.

Ist dass das XC4 in weiß? Ich komme mit meiner Entscheidung einfach nicht voran, vielleicht kann ich dich ja mal besuchen kommen  

/edit grrr irgendwas läuft hier mit dem Zitieren schief, ich meine natürlich den Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan68 (29. Januar 2007)

winddancer1401 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab eben mit Canyon telefoniert um die Farbe meines XC 5.0 von Grau auf Schwarz zu ändern. Dabei hat mir der Mitarbeiter gesagt, daß die Bestättigungen erst Anfang bis Mitte Feb. zugestellt werden....
> 
> ...



Meine persönliche Erfahrung bisher ist so, dass jeder angekündigte Termin NICHT eingehalten wurde. Sei es das Erscheinen der Homepage um endlich bestellen zu können oder das Zusenden der Auftragsbestätigung per Post, die erst für Dez. 2006, dann für Mitte Januar 2007 zugesagt wurde und die ich bis heute noch nicht habe.
Die Auslieferung des Bikes soll im APRIL stattfinden, was ich eh den Hammer finde. Aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen, bin ich nicht mal sicher, ob ich das noch glauben kann. Und das sind einfach nur Fakten, nur falls mir hier jemand was anderes unterstellen will. Ich hätte mir für den Umstieg auf Canyon wirklich einen besseren Start gewünscht. Da mein letztes MTB ein Fehlgriff war (was die Rahmengeometrie betrifft) und ich es bereits verkauft habe und das Canyon so lange auf sich warten lässt, ist die Angelegenheit ziemlich frustrierend.


----------



## thomas1577 (29. Januar 2007)

hmmm.ob dass mal eine so gute idee war das rad schon zu verkaufen..
hättest mal gewartet bis das canyon kommt..wäre alles nicht so schlimm..


----------



## popeye13 (29. Januar 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Erfahrung bisher ist so, dass jeder angekündigte Termin NICHT eingehalten wurde. Sei es das Erscheinen der Homepage um endlich bestellen zu können oder das Zusenden der Auftragsbestätigung per Post, die erst für Dez. 2006, dann für Mitte Januar 2007 zugesagt wurde und die ich bis heute noch nicht habe.
> Die Auslieferung des Bikes soll im APRIL stattfinden, was ich eh den Hammer finde. Aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen, bin ich nicht mal sicher, ob ich das noch glauben kann. Und das sind einfach nur Fakten, nur falls mir hier jemand was anderes unterstellen will. Ich hätte mir für den Umstieg auf Canyon wirklich einen besseren Start gewünscht. Da mein letztes MTB ein Fehlgriff war (was die Rahmengeometrie betrifft) und ich es bereits verkauft habe und das Canyon so lange auf sich warten lässt, ist die Angelegenheit ziemlich frustrierend.



...allerdings muss man auch erwähnen, dass die bisherigen Auslieferungen eher VOR dem versprochenen Termin getätigt wurden.
Mein ES 7.0 war für Mitte Februar versprochen und ist bereits am letzten Donnerstag geliefert worden. Hoffentlich gehts weiter so!


----------



## vtrkalle (29. Januar 2007)

Vorsicht Feind hört mit, wer hier öffentlich mault, bekommt sein Rad erst im Herbst. 
Ich weis das, denn das hat mir ein Bekannter erzählt, dessen Verwandter kennt den Nachbarn der Putzfrau die bei Canyon arbeitet. 





Stefan68 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Erfahrung bisher ist so, dass jeder angekündigte Termin NICHT eingehalten wurde. Sei es das Erscheinen der Homepage um endlich bestellen zu können oder das Zusenden der Auftragsbestätigung per Post, die erst für Dez. 2006, dann für Mitte Januar 2007 zugesagt wurde und die ich bis heute noch nicht habe.
> Die Auslieferung des Bikes soll im APRIL stattfinden, was ich eh den Hammer finde. Aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen, bin ich nicht mal sicher, ob ich das noch glauben kann. Und das sind einfach nur Fakten, nur falls mir hier jemand was anderes unterstellen will. Ich hätte mir für den Umstieg auf Canyon wirklich einen besseren Start gewünscht. Da mein letztes MTB ein Fehlgriff war (was die Rahmengeometrie betrifft) und ich es bereits verkauft habe und das Canyon so lange auf sich warten lässt, ist die Angelegenheit ziemlich frustrierend.


----------



## DonSimon (29. Januar 2007)

popeye13 schrieb:


> ...allerdings muss man auch erwähnen, dass die bisherigen Auslieferungen eher VOR dem versprochenen Termin getätigt wurden.
> Mein ES 7.0 war für Mitte Februar versprochen und ist bereits am letzten Donnerstag geliefert worden. Hoffentlich gehts weiter so!



kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Die Lieferung des Yellowstone 4.0 war für die 8KW
geplant und war in der 4KW bei mir. 
Musste ich  leider wegen Transportschaden zurück schicken 
aber das kann man ja Canyon  nicht ankreiden. Hoffe nur das es jetzt nicht so lange dauert!!!


----------



## Stefan68 (29. Januar 2007)

Na, für positive Überraschungen bin ich ja immer offen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan68 (29. Januar 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> hmmm.ob dass mal eine so gute idee war das rad schon zu verkaufen..
> hättest mal gewartet bis das canyon kommt..wäre alles nicht so schlimm..



Stimmt so auch nicht, denn ich hätte einen höheren Wertverlust gehabt. Das Geld für alte Rad, stecke ich ja mit ins neue Rad.


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Januar 2007)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> sorry, hab die Jahreszahlen in meinem Beitrag vergessen. Habe 2005 bestellt und nun konnte ich gestern endlich das 2005er abholen.
> 
> Werde die Null nun nachträglich per weißem Edding nachmalen.


Das ist aber nicht dein ernst ??
Du hast 2005 bestellt und konttest gestern ein 2005er abholen? 



CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> ...egal wie groß die sind? meinst du fotoalbum? und wie kann ich die hier in den fred posten?



Egal wie gross die sind. Wenn sie grösser sind als 1024x768 werden sie kleiner gemacht.

Wenn die Bilder hochgeladen sind, siehst du unterhalb von jedem Bild einen BB-Code den du Kopieren und im Beitrag einfügen kannst. So erscheint das Bild hier quasi automatisch.


----------



## fitze (29. Januar 2007)

Hab mir die Wartezeit damit vertrieben mal die Kurbel für´s Torque fertig zusammenzuschrauben. Ist ne Hone mit 22/36/Bash und Crankbrothers Mallet C.
Jetzt müsst ich sie nur noch montieren... 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## cos75 (29. Januar 2007)

Es gibt ja auch Leute, die sich in ihrer Wartezeit ihr Bike aus Lego zusammen gebaut haben, gell Mr. Baker alias unchained ?


----------



## winddancer1401 (29. Januar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Vorsicht Feind hört mit, wer hier öffentlich mault, bekommt sein Rad erst im Herbst.
> Ich weis das, denn das hat mir ein Bekannter erzählt, dessen Verwandter kennt den Nachbarn der Putzfrau die bei Canyon arbeitet.




  Dann bekommt Canyon auch kein Geld *humpf*




Stefan68 schrieb:


> Na, für positive Überraschungen bin ich ja immer offen!



Ich auch ;-) Aber schau mer mal. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit, für eine frühere Lieferung (ok, andere Kurbeln und Naben) 200 Euro drauf zu legen.

ciao

Klaus


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Januar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Leute, die sich in ihrer Wartezeit ihr Bike aus Lego zusammen gebaut haben, gell Mr. Baker alias unchained ?



    

Gibts Bilder davon?


----------



## braintrust (29. Januar 2007)

wo gibsn den e13 zu kaufen? hab nur ami und uk links gefunden bei google?!


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (29. Januar 2007)

ähm...ja...


----------



## fitze (29. Januar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> wo gibsn den e13 zu kaufen? hab nur ami und uk links gefunden bei google?!



bike-mailorder z.B.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## braintrust (29. Januar 2007)

ah thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

um die Wartezeit für das ESX7 zu überbrücken (KW13 --> eine Ewigkeit) eine Frage nach nem Reifen: 
Passt ein Schwalbe Big Betty in den Hinterbau des Bikes, so dass er noch genügend Luft für Dreck und Modder hat ? 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## cos75 (30. Januar 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um die Wartezeit für das ESX7 zu überbrücken (KW13 --> eine Ewigkeit) eine Frage nach nem Reifen:
> Passt ein Schwalbe Big Betty in den Hinterbau des Bikes, so dass er noch genügend Luft für Dreck und Modder hat ?
> ...



Passt ! Und das 2007 ES/X hat ja angeblich noch mehr Reifenfreiheit.


----------



## braintrust (30. Januar 2007)

aloha, zum thema BBs: also wenn ich mir das set
 mit 2 extra schläuchen holen wollte, welche ventil-variante soll ich da nehmen?
 hatte mal gehört, dass AV bei canyons nicht ging bzw bei den felgen?


----------



## Spikey (30. Januar 2007)

Ich habs getan!
Reihe mich hier munter ein, mit einem XC-7.0 in Weiss!
Liefertermin 16. Februar, also gut 2 Wochen, das ist doch fein!
Hau mir grad ne ordentliche Ladung EPO rein, damits dann am 16.Februar gscheit flutscht 

In Vorfreude
Spikey


----------



## Didi123 (30. Januar 2007)

Zwei Wochen? 
Welche Größe hast Du bestellt? 
Nicht M, oder doch...? 
Mein M wird nämlich (voraussichtlich ) in KW 07 montiert, und ich hab' vor dir bestellt...


----------



## Hitzi (30. Januar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Ich habs getan!
> Reihe mich hier munter ein, mit einem XC-7.0 in Weiss!
> Liefertermin 16. Februar, also gut 2 Wochen, das ist doch fein!
> Hau mir grad ne ordentliche Ladung EPO rein, damits dann am 16.Februar gscheit flutscht
> ...



Herzlich willkommen im weißen XC 7.0 Club  

Hitzi


----------



## Spikey (30. Januar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen?
> Welche Größe hast Du bestellt?
> Nicht M, oder doch...?
> Mein M wird nämlich (voraussichtlich ) in KW 07 montiert, und ich hab' vor dir bestellt...



Doch, habs in M bestellt.
KW 7, äh, ja ist die Woche des 16. Februars.
Der nette Mann am Telefon teilte mir mit, dass nächste Woche die Lieferung der Weissen Gäule reinkommt, ich nehm mal an, da ist dann deins auch mit bei. Vielleicht hast du Glück und kommst eher dran, da du ja auch früher bestellt hast! Aber wie sagt man so schön Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude, kannst dich ja also noch ein bischen freuen und bis Mitte Februar haben wir hier eh 22°, da kann man dann schön Touren gehen


----------



## Didi123 (30. Januar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> KW 7, äh, ja ist die Woche des 16. Februars.



Oops, stimmt...


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Ich hab gedacht ich geh gleich hoch  

Es ist nur ne kleinigkeit die ganz besitmmt nicht mehr als 1â¬ (EIN EURO!!!) Kostet aber nerven tuts mich trotzdem!
Ich habe das XC6.0 bestellt, dazu Bar Ends, Trinkflaschen etc.
Alles kam - ausser Neoprenschutz und die Bar Ends (welche ich sogar bezahlen musste, waren nicht mit dabei wie der Schutz).

Ein Anruf hat genÃ¼gt - der Mitarbeiter hat sich mehrmals hÃ¶flich entschuldigt und gesagt die Teile seien schon sofort auf dem Weg. Ich war zufrieden.
Da es Freitagabend war, hab ich das Bike nur auf Dellen inspiziert und die Schrauben nachgeprÃ¼ft.
Am Samstag fiel mir jedoch auf, dass auch die GummitÃ¼llen Ã¼ber den SchaltzugrÃ¶hren fehlen. Kein Problem - Canyons gehen weg wie warme Semmeln, da kann sowas schon passieren. Habe Canyon darauf auch sofort per Mail aufmerksam gemacht. Meine nachfrage am Mittwoch ergab, dass das Paket Dienstag rausging und die Mail hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich gelesen und bearbeitet wurde, nicht jede Mail wÃ¼rde beantwortet.

Heute war das Paket da - was fehlt? Die GummitÃ¼llen. 

Schade hat es Canyon nicht nÃ¶tig Mails von Kunden zu lesen.

Habe die TÃ¼llen jetzt jedenfalls wieder per Mail nachgeordert - und dass das Porto hier in die Schweiz ein vielfaches der TÃ¼llen kostet ist mir egal. Ich muss es ja nicht zahlen. Es reicht, dass ich schon 1681.83â¬ fÃ¼r einen LebensgefÃ¤hrlichen Renner mit losen Bremsscheiben und fehlenden RahmenschÃ¼tzern (Kettenstrebe, GummitÃ¼llen) gezahlt habe. 

Das schlimmste daran ist, dass ich meine SchaltzÃ¼ge von Schaltwerk/Umwerfer lÃ¶sen muss um diese TÃ¼llen durchzuschieben. Wieder Arbeit fÃ¼r nichts.

Wow - es geht mir wunderbar!  Sorry Canyon, aber Mails ignorieren find ich nicht ok gegenÃ¼ber Kunden. Der Stunk ist raus, mir gehts gut.  

Zu den KettenstrebenschÃ¼tzern: Wer schon einen dranhat, wird ihn kaum weggenommen haben. Lohnt sich aber: Auf der andern seite ist er Anthrazitfarben mit schwarzem CANYON-Schriftzug drauf. Gibt auf schwarzen Bikes mÃ¶glicherweise einen schÃ¶nen Kontrast - habe es aber noch nicht Probiert, bin erst gerade nach Hause gekommen. 

Und die Canyon 2007 Bar Ends sind auch schÃ¶n gefertigt und griffig  nachher wird geschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (30. Januar 2007)

Yo, setzt mich auch mal in die Runde....

Habe soeben ein Canyon Nerve ESX 7.0 (Grün) in XL geordert

yeah....

zusätzlich ein Optitune und ne Luftpumpe... => schlappe 2100 Teuronen!!!


----------



## Yossarian (30. Januar 2007)

Mein ES7 ist da. 
Besser gesagt, es steht bei der Post rum und langweilt sich.


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Mein ES7 ist da.
> Besser gesagt, es steht bei der Post rum und langweilt sich.



Das muss ein blödes gefühl sein... ich konntes zum Glück am gleichen Tag abholen


----------



## Yossarian (30. Januar 2007)

Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich heute Nacht bei der Post einbrechen und es klauen. 

Aber wenn nun jemand anders dort einbricht?...oder die Post abbrennt...oder ein Meteorit drauf fällt...oder der Postbote damit nach Südamerika durchgebrannt ist...oder....


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube, am besten legst du dich schlafen (wenn du das noch kannst  ) und gehst einfach morgen hin.


----------



## thevirus (31. Januar 2007)

*MEIN BIKE ist DA !!!*

Da ich Panik bekommen habe, dass event was mit meiner Bestellung schief gegangen ist - habe ich gestern mal bei der Hotline nachgefragt.
Der freundliche Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass ich am Donnerstag letzter Woche eigendlich schon eine Email von Ihnen bekommen haben müsste. Das Bike wäre abholbereit !!! Klasse Email wurde an die falsche Adresse gesendet...

Jetzt werde ich wohl heute nach Koblenz fahren... goil !

21.12.2006 Bestellt - geplanter Montagetermin 7.KW 
25.01.2007 fertig ! ES7.0 GR:M

viel Spass noch im Wartezimmer.... 

Greez
Jens 
(thevirus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highrider83 (31. Januar 2007)

hmmmm .... mein es7.0 (L) ist noch immer nicht da...

bestellt: 05/12/06
steht anscheinend schon bereit, (überwiesung vor über einer Woche)

ich halts nicht mehr aus !!!        
ich dreh durch


----------



## chrisjt (31. Januar 2007)

Schickt Canyon jetzt eigentlich nach geleisteter Vorausüberweisung eine Nachricht, dass das Radl unterwegs ist?


----------



## Didi123 (31. Januar 2007)

Würde sagen eher nicht - die verschicken im Moment kaum etwas, nicht mal Auftragsbestätigungen...


----------



## rainman99 (31. Januar 2007)

chrisjt schrieb:


> Schickt Canyon jetzt eigentlich nach geleisteter Vorausüberweisung eine Nachricht, dass das Radl unterwegs ist?


 
Weiß ich nicht genau. Ich habe 2 Tage nach der Online-Überweisung per E-Mail angefragt und mir wurde am selben Tag geantwortet, dass mein Geld morgens eingegangen wäre und das Bike noch am gleichen Tag raus ginge. 

Bei mir hat es dann nach dem Geldeingang bei Canyon am Mittwoch nur bis Freitag gedauert bis DHL mit meinem Bike vor der Türe stand.  

Sers, Uli


----------



## 2stpsfwd (31. Januar 2007)

hrrr - habe am 18.Jan bei der Hotline mein ESX geordert - der freundlich Herr hat mir gesagt das spätestens Nächste Woche Freitag (war also letzten Freitag) die Auftragsbestätigung ankommen müsste und mir dann noch wat von ner Softwareumstellung erzählt - werde Freitag einfach nochmal anrufen und nachfragen - bin halt nen ungeduldiger Mensch


----------



## Didi123 (31. Januar 2007)

"nen" entwickelt sich langsam aber sicher zum IBC Universalartikel, kann das sein...?


----------



## fitze (31. Januar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> "nen" entwickelt sich langsam aber sicher zum IBC Universalartikel, kann das sein...?



Nicht nur im IBC. Allgemein in vielen Internetforen.


----------



## chrisjt (31. Januar 2007)

Ist das auf der Rechnung unter "Versandart" eigentlich eine DHL-Trackingnummer, oder wo befindet die sich?

Christophe


----------



## Didi123 (31. Januar 2007)

chrisjt schrieb:


> Ist das auf der Rechnung unter "Versandart" eigentlich eine DHL-Trackingnummer, oder wo befindet die sich?
> 
> Christophe



Es muß heißen "nen DHL-Trackingnummer"...


----------



## chrisjt (31. Januar 2007)

Hrhr, mein Schreibstil ist noch nicht allzu forenverseucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (31. Januar 2007)

So, hab meins heute bei der Post abgeholt.
Mein Chef hat mir für morgen einen Tag Einfahrurlaub genehmigt.  
Heute Abend muß ichs noch ausgiebig anschaun, so sauber wirds nie wieder sein.


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

Nein das ist nicht nen DHL-Tracking nummer. Das hat nen andere Funktion.
Habe bei Canyon angerufen und die haben mir die Trackingnummer rausgegeben.
Habe die beide vorhin verglichen! Die "Versandart" auf der Rechnung fängt mit nen 5009 an, die echte mit nen 5641.

Wünsch noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## starlit (31. Januar 2007)

bikemax100 schrieb:


> Hallo Giebi,
> 
> kannst du mal über das tatsächliche Gewicht des ES8.0 berichten.
> Wäre Interessant wie die Angaben von Canyon stimmen.
> ...



Ich habe heute mein ES8.0 gewogen: 13,9 kg mit Sattel Terry Butterfly, Ergon Griffen, Flaschenhalter, Tacho und Pedalen.

Die Farbe "anodisized grey" kommt übrigens super, je nach Beleuchtung geht die Farbe von grau bis bronze-braun-grau.


----------



## DaBot (31. Januar 2007)

starlit schrieb:


> Die Farbe "anodisized grey" kommt übrigens super, je nach Beleuchtung geht die Farbe von grau bis bronze-braun-grau.



Bild, Bild, Bild!!


----------



## starlit (31. Januar 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Bild, Bild, Bild!!



kommt auf nem Foto nicht rüber, da siehts einfach nur grau aus, aber die Farbe ist wirklich geil.


----------



## DaBot (31. Januar 2007)

Ok, hab nämlich das ESX7 in der Farbe bestellt und es sah einfach übertrieben hell aus... Also, sehr cool? (Bau mich auf!! ;-))


----------



## starlit (31. Januar 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ok, hab nämlich das ESX7 in der Farbe bestellt und es sah einfach übertrieben hell aus... Also, sehr cool? (Bau mich auf!! ;-))



supercool   . Mein Mann hat das ES 9.0 bestellt, schwarz, und beneidet mich jetzt um die schöne Farbe von meinem neuem Bike. Und dann hab ich es auch noch früher bekommen....


----------



## Didi123 (31. Januar 2007)

starlit schrieb:


> kommt auf nem Foto nicht rüber, da siehts einfach nur grau aus, aber die Farbe ist wirklich geil.



Keine Ausreden, gib' dir etwas mehr Mühe!  



			
				AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das ist nicht nen DHL-Tracking nummer. Das hat nen andere Funktion.
> Habe bei Canyon angerufen und die haben mir die Trackingnummer rausgegeben.
> Habe die beide vorhin verglichen! Die "Versandart" auf der Rechnung fängt mit nen 5009 an, die echte mit nen 5641.
> 
> Wünsch noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## starlit (1. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Keine Ausreden, gib' dir etwas mehr Mühe!



OK, ich werds versuchen, aber einen Tag Zeit musst du mir geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highrider83 (1. Februar 2007)

... Sag beim Abschied leise servus, denn gibt`s auch kein Wiedersehn, einmal war es doch schön ...

mein es7.0 ist auch endlich angelangt (alles dabei)
konnte bis jetzt auch keine mängel feststellen.

war definitiv für mich die bessere entscheidung das es zu nehmen anstatt das xc.


----------



## starlit (1. Februar 2007)

Fotoversuch zur geilen Farbe "anodisized grey":
der Farbton changiert von sattem grau bis bronze-grau, dagegen ist schwarz wirklich langweilig. 

Und mit diesen Fotos verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer und hoffe auf gutes Wetter ab dem 10. Februar, wo ich die ersten richtigen Testfahrten auf den schönen Comersee-Trails machen werde.


----------



## Didi123 (1. Februar 2007)

starlit schrieb:


> Fotoversuch zur geilen Farbe "anodisized grey"








 Schon nicht schlecht, jetzt nur noch etwas größer und mit Comer See im Hintergrund...!


----------



## Spikey (1. Februar 2007)

mmmm, sieht richtig edel aus das Grau! Viel Spass damit und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Astaroth (1. Februar 2007)

Servus @starlit
die gleichen Pedale hab ich auf meinem Stumpjumper auch drauf !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Yossarian (1. Februar 2007)

Lustig ist die deutsche Anleitung zur Pearl 3.3. Da heißt es:


> ...nehmen sie als Ausgangspunkt einen Luftdruck in der Haupt-Luftkammer, der ihrem halben Körpergewicht entspricht *(bar/kg)*


Im englischen steht: *psi to pounds*

Da hat der Übersetzer einfach die Einheiten ins Deutsche übersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (1. Februar 2007)

so - mal wieder mit Canyon geschwatzt: Bestellbestätigungen gehen seit Wochen nicht raus - Liegt an einem kapitalen Softwarefehler und der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hörte sich auch schon sehr sehr genervt an! Er meinte das versucht wird wenn möglich diese/nächste woche zu beheben - er allerdings schon seit 4 Wochen die Kunden vertrösten muss. Und falls es klappt dann die Bestellbestätigungen sobalds funktioniert rausgehen (hoffentlich noch vor dem Bike selbst!)

An den Lieferzeiten soll sich aber nichts ändern! - besser so für Canyon *G*


----------



## chrisjt (1. Februar 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Tage nach der Online-Überweisung per E-Mail angefragt und mir wurde am selben Tag geantwortet, dass mein Geld morgens eingegangen wäre und das Bike noch am gleichen Tag raus ginge.



Tjo, Montag überwiesen, heute Vormittag angefragt  keine Reaktion. Das nervt schon ein "bisschen", wenn man sich um die Empfangsnahme des Pakets kümmern muss.

Den (Email-)Kundenservice könnte Canyon wirklich verbessern


----------



## Didi123 (1. Februar 2007)

Das mit den email-Anfragen ist Käse, das könnt ihr bei unwichtigen Dingen machen, aber Fragen, die schnell geklärt werden sollen, könnt ihr (z.Zt. ?) nur am Telefon stellen.


----------



## Yossarian (1. Februar 2007)

chrisjt schrieb:


> Den (Email-)Kundenservice könnte Canyon wirklich verbessern



Das ist allerdings richtig. Jeder 0815-Shop kann das, nur Canyon nicht.


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Schon nicht schlecht, jetzt nur noch etwas größer und mit Comer See im Hintergrund...!



In Como kann man Biken? 
Muss da echt mal wieder hin, dieses mal mit dem Canyon.


----------



## chrisjt (1. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Das mit den email-Anfragen ist Käse, das könnt ihr bei unwichtigen Dingen machen, aber Fragen, die schnell geklärt werden sollen, könnt ihr (z.Zt. ?) nur am Telefon stellen.



und selbst dabei wird man 5x aus der Leitung geworfen bis man endlich einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat. Aber jetzt bin ich happy  Grand Canyon im Versand, DHL-Seite samt Trackingnummer als Bookmark gesichert und morgen steht hoffentlich das Paket da!

Christophe


----------



## achelchen (1. Februar 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> mein bestelltes Canyon hat morgen den Montagetermin! Juhu weiß jemand wielange es dann dauert bis das Rad hier bei mir in Berlin ist?



Welche Farbe dein Bike? Stell mal Fotos rein. Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden. Nach einigen schlaflosen Nächten hab ich dann in Weiss bestellt. Wann hattest du das Bike bestellt?
-achelchen-


----------



## starlit (1. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> In Como kann man Biken?
> Muss da echt mal wieder hin, dieses mal mit dem Canyon.



Eher im Norden des Comersees. Lohnt sich unbedingt!

Noch eine allerletzte Anmerkung zur Farbe "anodisized grey", bevor ich mich endgültig aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiede: die Bezeichnung wird der superschönen Farbe absolut nicht gerecht, das klingt so nach mausgrau und verunsichert (auch mich) bei der Bestellung, unnötigerweise!
@staabi: wie wärs mit einer anderen Bezeichnung: z.B. "shiny bronze grey"?


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Februar 2007)

starlit schrieb:


> Eher im Norden des Comersees. Lohnt sich unbedingt!
> 
> Noch eine allerletzte Anmerkung zur Farbe "anodisized grey", bevor ich mich endgültig aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiede: die Bezeichnung wird der superschönen Farbe absolut nicht gerecht, das klingt so nach mausgrau und verunsichert (auch mich) bei der Bestellung, unnötigerweise!
> @staabi: wie wärs mit einer anderen Bezeichnung: z.B. "shiny bronze grey"?



Ich habe wohl den  statt dem  machen sollen, ich kenne Como relativ gut. 

Die Farbe gefällt mir auch sehr! Nach diesen Bildern hätte ich wohl auch das graue XC5.0 genommen, wäre ich dabei geblieben. Nur die 3 Farben wären vielleicht noch eine Blockade gewesen. Gabel weiss, Rahmen grau, Hinterbau schwarz


----------



## paulchenp (1. Februar 2007)

So ich nehm auch mal kurz Platz im Wartezimmer.
Heute habe ich mein ES 7.0 bestellt und ich bekomme es schon nächste Woche 
Ich finde die Expressbikes von Canyon echt ne klasse Erfindung.... 
Letztes Jahr hätte ich 4 Monate auf mein Canyon warten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan68 (1. Februar 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> so - mal wieder mit Canyon geschwatzt: Bestellbestätigungen gehen seit Wochen nicht raus - Liegt an einem kapitalen Softwarefehler und der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hörte sich auch schon sehr sehr genervt an! Er meinte das versucht wird wenn möglich diese/nächste woche zu beheben - er allerdings schon seit 4 Wochen die Kunden vertrösten muss. Und falls es klappt dann die Bestellbestätigungen sobalds funktioniert rausgehen (hoffentlich noch vor dem Bike selbst!)
> 
> An den Lieferzeiten soll sich aber nichts ändern! - besser so für Canyon *G*



Aha, daran soll das also liegen. Wenn die mal auf die Idee gekommen wären, die Kunden von sich aus über solche Dinge zu informieren, statt immer erst alles auf Nachfrage rauszulassen...

Ich hab mich jetzt über den Kundenservice genug geärgert - hab heute meine Bestellung storniert, vielleicht bekommt ja jemand anderes sein Nerve dadurch schneller. Viel Spaß mit euren Canyon Bikes. Hab mir stattdessen heute ein Can... gekauft   Lieferzeit max. 5 Tage. Yeah!!


----------



## Didi123 (2. Februar 2007)

Hab' da ein Anliegen, hab's zwar schon im Leichtbauforum angesprochen, aber evtl. finde ich hier mehr Gehör:

Betr.: Syntace Vector Lowrider *klick*


----------



## curse167 (2. Februar 2007)

Sooooo, geselle mich auch mal zu Euch, mein ES 6.0 kommt in der 10ten bis 11ten Kalenderwoche!!!!! Juhuuuu, nur noch ein Monat, dann fahr ich das erste Mal ein Fully......Hatte davor ein Cycle Wolf Tucano von 2002 mit na RST Gila AET^^....mal schaun wie sich die Bike unterscheiden.....schönen Tag noch!!!


----------



## Mr. Hayes (2. Februar 2007)

Nun sind seit meiner Bestellung vom ES8.0 (Expressbike) zwei Monate vergangen. Ich habe bis heute weder eine Bestellbestätigung noch eine Rechnung bekommen. Wenn ich anrufe heisst es seit drei Wochen jedesmal:
Die Teile sind da und die Montage wird in den nächsten Tagen beginnen.

Andere ES7.0 und ES8.0 wurden später bestellt und in kurzer Zeit ausgeliefert.
Langsam kackt mich das so richtig an !


----------



## Spikey (2. Februar 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Nun sind seit meiner Bestellung vom ES8.0 (Expressbike) zwei Monate vergangen. Ich habe bis heute weder eine Bestellbestätigung noch eine Rechnung bekommen. Wenn ich anrufe heisst es seit drei Wochen jedesmal:
> Die Teile sind da und die Montage wird in den nächsten Tagen beginnen.
> 
> Andere ES7.0 und ES8.0 wurden später bestellt und in kurzer Zeit ausgeliefert.
> Langsam kackt mich das so richtig an !



Das ist die Angst von Canyon was in die Schweiz zu schicken, da bekommen die doch immer ne Abmahnung, oder so
Aber im Ernst, das ist echt chice, tut mir leid.


----------



## Manuel79 (2. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß, das ich mitten ins Wartezimmer reinplatze, wo schon alle fiebern.. .
Aber ich bin immer noch am Grübeln, ob ich mir ein Canyon ES7 bestellen soll.
Der Grund: Ich bin fahrradtechnisch nicht gerade sonderlich versiert.

Würdet ihr einem Rooky den Kauf bei einem Versandhändler empfehlen oder eher zum Händler schicken?


----------



## paulchenp (2. Februar 2007)

Wenn du nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit den Service des Händlers benötigst, dann ist ein Versandhändler kein Problem. 
Rein vom fahrtechnischen her, sehe ich auch kein Problem. Das ES7 (habe mitr auch gerade eines bestellt) hat ein super Fahrwerk und ich denke du kannst dich ja langsam an die Grenzen dieses Fahrwerks wagen....


----------



## 2stpsfwd (2. Februar 2007)

und falls du doch mal ein schwerwiegenderes Problem hast (an Hydr. Discs o.Ä.) wo du dich nicht herrantraust dann kann man mit dem Canyon auch beim lokalen Händler vorbei - allerdings die standart Arbeiten solltest du schon selber machen können! ... aber gibt es sicher genügend Treads in diesen Forenteil

und jetzt lass uns bitte in ruhe ungeduldig und angespannt warten ;-)
(mir kribbelt schon wieder in den Beinen ... werde ne runde Joggen)


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Das ist die Angst von Canyon was in die Schweiz zu schicken, da bekommen die doch immer ne Abmahnung, oder so
> Aber im Ernst, das ist echt chice, tut mir leid.



Du hast ne ahnung 
Würde Canyon ne Abmahnung kriegen, würden sie wohl kaum Bikes hierschicken, oder?! Ja richtig gelesen *hier* hin, bin selber Schweizer und fahr ein XC6.0...  



Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Nun sind seit meiner Bestellung vom ES8.0 (Expressbike) zwei Monate vergangen. Ich habe bis heute weder eine Bestellbestätigung noch eine Rechnung bekommen. Wenn ich anrufe heisst es seit drei Wochen jedesmal:
> Die Teile sind da und die Montage wird in den nächsten Tagen beginnen.
> 
> Andere ES7.0 und ES8.0 wurden später bestellt und in kurzer Zeit ausgeliefert.
> Langsam kackt mich das so richtig an !



Genauso gings mir als alle schon ein XC6.0 unterm Arsc* hatten und ich, der schon anfang Nov sein XC5.0 bestellt hat, habe nix gehört. Dann hab ich halt geswitched und 2 Wochen später stands hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (3. Februar 2007)

Mein schönes, neues ES7 ist nun völlig verdreckt, sieht aus wie 10 Jahre gealtert.  
Aber der Traktor macht riesig Spaß, die Kiste kann nix stoppen.


----------



## Nylz (3. Februar 2007)

Hallooooah liebe Gemeinde !!

Gibt es irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse bezüglich dem Auslieferungstermin für die ESX - Modelle ??


----------



## chrisjt (3. Februar 2007)

So, der Paketbote war da und mein Grand Canyon 8.0 hat seine erste Runde gedreht. Schee ists 

Frohes Warten noch
Christophe


----------



## big-p-fan (3. Februar 2007)

Nylz schrieb:


> Hallooooah liebe Gemeinde !!
> 
> Gibt es irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse bezüglich dem Auslieferungstermin für die ESX - Modelle ??




Habe am Donnerstag bei Canyon angerufen, um meinem gewünschten ESX7 zusätzlich ein Ersatzschaltauge zu bestellen. Laut dem Canyon-Mitarbeiter bleibt es (bis jetzt) beim genannten VMT-Termin. In meinem Fall KW13. 
Also noch ne Ewigkeit.... 

Leider bin ich mir momentan mit meiner gewählten Rahmengröße nicht mehr so sicher: Größe -M- bei 178cm uns 81SL. 
Da ist so ein 590mm langes Oberrohr vielleicht nen Tick zu lang. 
Mein Bike zuvor hatte ein 575mm Oberrohr. Super Handling aber zum bergauf Fahren vielleicht ein Tick zu kurz. 

Werd irgendwie unschlüssig ...


----------



## ToM04 (3. Februar 2007)

@big-p-fan
glaubst dass der rahmen zu groß ist?

also ich bin nur 1.72cm und hab ein es in m. bei mir is das m so an der unteren grenze. ich fühl mich echt wohl damit.

ToM


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (3. Februar 2007)

moin big-punisher  

Ich hab "fast" das gleiche Problem. Ich bin 172 groß mit 82er SL (nein, hab mich nicht vermessen  ) und 60cm Torso.  

Der Herr von Canyon hat mir wg. der SL klar zu "m" geraten, aber mit einem kürzeren Vorbau. Das würde in Summe von Oberrohrlänge und Vorbau auch meinem jetzigen Bike entsprechen, welches ich nicht als zu lang empfinde (550 + 120Vorbau). Im Gegenteil, mit einem kürzeren Vorbau fand ich mich immer irgendwie eingezwängt.
Ich hab auch schon zwei ES 2007 Fahrer gefunden mit gleicher SL und Rädern in -S-. Wobei eine Fahrerin (176; SL82) sagte, dass sie damit super zurecht kommt aber dass man nich viel kleiner sein drüfte weil es sonst mit dem Absteigen knapp wird. 

Alles in allem schwanke ich stündlich zwischen, ja das passt und nee könnte doch besser -S- sein. Zum einen fänd ich "m" schon wegen der Rahmenoptik besser und die herren bei canyon sollen wohl wissen, wovon sie sprechen und was sie empfehlen. Zum anderen, hmmmm 172cm klingt irgendwie nach -S-. naja ich weiß auch nicht, ist ein ziemlich dummes Gefühl. 

Ich habs auch schonmal in die XL oder L diskussion geschrieben, wurde aber irgendwie übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (3. Februar 2007)

Schwere Entscheidung, gell ? Ich würde mich dieses Jahr auch nicht zwischen S und M entscheiden können. Hab auch Schrittlänge 81 und fahre S bei 1,78m. Ist schon etwas kurz, aber für meine Einsatzbereich passts eigentlich. Außerdem hab ich einen VRO in S, den kann ich für längere Anstiege auf 110mm vorstellen und habe dann die gleiche Sitzposition wie bei einem M Rahmen mit 90mm Vorbau. Bedenkt auch, dass ihr bei eurer Schrittlänge kaum oder keine Sattelüberhöhung habt, beim M Rahmen ist ja das Steuerrohr nochmal 1cm höher. Canyon fällt wirklich etwas groß aus. Das Santa Cruz Heckler hat z.B. eine 570mm Oberrohrlänge bei Größe M. Bei Fusion und Liteville hat bei Größe M ein 580mm Oberrohr, also auch 1cm kürzer als beim ESX in M.

Hier auch mal ein Bild, wie die Sattelüberhöhung bei euerer Schrittlänge ungefähr ausfällt, wobei man mit den Spacern unterm Vorbau auch noch den Lenker niedriger bekommen würde
edit: Bei dem Bild steht auch noch der Hinterreifen minimal höher als der Vorderreifen, also der Sattel wirkt auf dem Bild höher, als er ist.







Hab euch bestimmt jetzt noch mehr verwirrt, bei 172cm würde ich eher S nehmen. Bei 178cm S oder M.


----------



## Runner84 (3. Februar 2007)

Reihe mich auch in die Schlange der Wartenden ein. Hab mir letzte Woche ein Nerve XC5 in grau bestellt, muss mich aber wohl auch bis April gedulden...*grummel*

Zur Größe: Ich bin 180cm groß, habe aber ziemlich lange Füße mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm. Hab ewig an der richtigen Größe (M oder L) rumgemacht und mich letztendlich nach einem Gespräch mit Canyon für ein L entschieden. Ich hoffe dass das passen wird...hat jemand ähnliche Maße und kann berichten? 
Grüße an alle, die ihr neues Bike kaum noch erwarten können!


----------



## "Joker" (3. Februar 2007)

Ich habe Post von Canyon bekommen....nein, nicht das Fahrrad - lediglich ein Brief, in dem freundlich darauf hingewiesen wird, dass das Rad erst in Kalenderwoche sieben bis acht montiert wird

Und ich habe mich so gefreut, weil das Rad eigentlich schon bei mir sein sollte  

Gruß, Joker


----------



## Didi123 (3. Februar 2007)

[QUOTE="Joker";3413248]Ich habe Post von Canyon bekommen....[/QUOTE]

  Post von Canyon ??? 
Sag' bloß, die haben ihre Software wieder im Griff...?!


----------



## big-p-fan (3. Februar 2007)

@cos75 


Wenn das abgebildete Bike einem -S- entspricht, dann sieht es echt gut und kompakt aus. 
Mein Problem ist wie gesagt, dass mein Bike welches ich zuvor hatte, ein Nicolai Bass in -M- war. Dieses hatte ein 575mm Oberrohr und einen Vorbau mit 70mm und 25° montiert. 
Zur "normalen" Ausfahrt oder Bike Park usw echt top, relativ aufrechte und bequeme Sitzposition. Nur bei längeren Touren den Berg rauf, bspw. Gardasee, war eben diese Position nicht ganz das Wahre, wohlgemerkt bergauf. 

Nun ist es beim ESX unglücklicherweise so, dass der Rahmen in -M- deutlich größer und der in -S- deutlich kleiner ist, und ich ehlich gesagt immer ratloser werde. 

Vielleicht doch bei der Größe -M- bleiben und den 70mm 25° Vorbau montieren. Zu gestreckt ist bergab echt sch...! 

Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Mein schönes, neues ES7 ist nun völlig verdreckt, sieht aus wie 10 Jahre gealtert.
> Aber der Traktor macht riesig Spaß, die Kiste kann nix stoppen.



Meins sieht auch total gealtert aus, nach der heutigen Bergauf Schlamm und Bergab noch mehr Schlamm tour. 



chrisjt schrieb:


> So, der Paketbote war da und mein Grand Canyon 8.0 hat seine erste Runde gedreht. Schee ists



Schaut gut aus  Ist in etwa (ausser der Gabel) verlgeichbar mit meinem Bike, nur dass es halt kein Fully ist. Schicke Komponenten hast du.


----------



## Yossarian (3. Februar 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Nun ist es beim ESX unglücklicherweise so, dass der Rahmen in -M- deutlich größer und der in -S- deutlich kleiner ist, und ich ehlich gesagt immer ratloser werde.
> 
> Vielleicht doch bei der Größe -M- bleiben und den 70mm 25° Vorbau montieren. Zu gestreckt ist bergab echt sch...!
> 
> Ein Teufelskreis...



Hmm, ich hab ja das ES in M und bin 1,80. 
Bei 1,72 würde ich zu S tendieren. Allerdings bin ich durch mein Rennrad auch ne tiefe Position gewöhnt. Auf dem ES sitze ich schon ungewohnt aufrecht. Noch aufrechter wäre echt albern.

Ups, 1,78 bist du ja.
Dann vielleicht doch eher M.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (3. Februar 2007)

Bin 1.84 / SL 86 und habe ein ES8.0 in L bestellt. Wurde mir auch von Canyon empfohlen


----------



## karsti80 (3. Februar 2007)

Grand Canyon 8.0 geordert. Größe M bei 2,14m - das passt!


----------



## DaBot (3. Februar 2007)

karsti80 schrieb:


> Grand Canyon 8.0 geordert. Größe M bei 2,14m - dass passt!



Ja, ne, is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (3. Februar 2007)

Ich habe gestern ein E-Mail von Canyon erhalten  mein Rad ist fertig,  
das GC 9.0 sollte erst in der KW 11 gebaut werden, ist aber schon fertig und muss nur noch bezahlt werden  
Mal schauen wenn die anderen Räder fertig sind.
WXC 8.0: KW 17
XC 7.0 : KW 8
GC 9.0 : KW 11
Danke Canyon


----------



## popeye13 (3. Februar 2007)

karsti80 schrieb:


> Grand Canyon 8.0 geordert. Größe M bei 2,14m - dass passt!



...und gleich ne 800er Thomson dazu?


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (3. Februar 2007)

@karsti 

passt!







Heute kam eine Doku über Cannondale bei n24. Gezeigt wurde ein Sonderrahmen für Shakil O'Neil. Ich würd da mal anfragen


----------



## karsti80 (3. Februar 2007)

Nein stimmt nicht - 280er Thomson, aber 1000er VRO!!


----------



## richie0815 (4. Februar 2007)

Auch ich darf mich schon wieder aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Der nette DHL-Fahrer hatte ein Einsehen und hat mir heute mein ES7 gebracht.

Was soll ich sagen - wunderschön!

Jetzt fehlt noch:
- die Dämpferpumpe, die bräuchte ich wirklich dringend für Setup. Weiss jemand wann die ausgeliefert werden?
- der Topeak-PrepStand, den hatte ich nachbestellt.

Was mir ansonsten aufgefallen ist:
Mein Juicy schleift vorne dauerhaft. Ich bin zwar bisher nur ein paar Runden ums Haus gefahren, habe aber eigentlich keine Hoffnung das sich das mit dem Schleifen mit der Zeit noch regelt. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DaMudda (4. Februar 2007)

richie0815 schrieb:


> Auch ich darf mich schon wieder aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Der nette DHL-Fahrer hatte ein Einsehen und hat mir heute mein ES7 gebracht.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen - wunderschön!
> 
> ...



Welche Größe??
Zur Juicy : Kuck mal in den TechTalk - gibts viele Threads dazu!!
Ohne Dämpferpumpe auszuliefern ist bei nem Bike mit komplett Luftfederelementen schon ziemlich armselig...machmal fragt man sich wirklich was da in Koblenz so vor sich geht...
Würde die von Canyon abbestellen und mir eine im Laden kaufen - scheiß auf die 10 EUR wenns Bike da ist...


----------



## richie0815 (4. Februar 2007)

Größe M!

TechTalk werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen, bin nur etwas verwundert dass das bei der Montage nicht aufgefallen ist. Aber das kann ja mal vorkommen!


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein E-Mail von Canyon erhalten  mein Rad ist fertig,
> das GC 9.0 sollte erst in der KW 11 gebaut werden, ist aber schon fertig und muss nur noch bezahlt werden
> Mal schauen wenn die anderen Räder fertig sind.
> WXC 8.0: KW 17
> ...



Du armer, hast endlich dein Bike 



richie0815 schrieb:


> Was mir ansonsten aufgefallen ist:
> Mein Juicy schleift vorne dauerhaft. Ich bin zwar bisher nur ein paar Runden ums Haus gefahren, habe aber eigentlich keine Hoffnung das sich das mit dem Schleifen mit der Zeit noch regelt. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Meine K24 hat vorne auch leicht geschliffen am Anfang, nach dem Einfahren ist das kein Problem mehr.


----------



## El Greco (4. Februar 2007)

Cyrox, dass man auf nen Bike so lange warten musst, zeigt wie gut die Marke vergriffen ist(Nachfrage). Und ich habe positive Erfahrung gemacht, dass mein Canyon 7.0 ein Monat früher als geplannt also nach nur einem Monat vor mir stand.

Grüß

Natürlich wenn ich beim Becker jeder Tag ne Stunde in der Reihe stehen muss suche mir einen anderen, aber ein Rad kauft man nicht täglich somit kann ich Wartezeit in kauf nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (4. Februar 2007)

richie0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt noch:
> - die Dämpferpumpe, die bräuchte ich wirklich dringend für Setup. Weiss jemand wann die ausgeliefert werden?


Vergiss die Pumpe, die taugt nix. Für die Pearl 3.3 brauchst du ne Pumpe, mit der du erst nach dem Aufschrauben das Ventil betätigen kannst.
Guckst du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172087


----------



## Wiljan (4. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein E-Mail von Canyon erhalten  mein Rad ist fertig,
> das GC 9.0 sollte erst in der KW 11 gebaut werden, ist aber schon fertig und muss nur noch bezahlt werden



Rahmen grosse? Mein GC 9.0 sollte KW10 fertig sein, bis jetzt leider nichts gehört. Habe ein M bestellt direkt nach dem eingehen von neuen Website. War letzte Woche noch in Koblenz und die haben mir gesagt es ist immer noch KW10.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich auch bald e-mail von Canyon.


----------



## vtrkalle (4. Februar 2007)

Das GC 9.0 Gr. M ist leider nicht für mich,  das habe ich für einen Arbeitskollegen, der kein Internet hat mitbestellt. Ich habe das Bike samt einer längeren Tomsen Sattelstütze 31,6mm schwarz 410mm, zwei Tage nach dem erscheinen der neuen Webseite telefonisch bestellt. 



Wiljan schrieb:


> Rahmen grosse? Mein GC 9.0 sollte KW10 fertig sein, bis jetzt leider nichts gehört. Habe ein M bestellt direkt nach dem eingehen von neuen Website. War letzte Woche noch in Koblenz und die haben mir gesagt es ist immer noch KW10.
> Hoffentlich bekomme ich auch bald e-mail von Canyon.


----------



## richie0815 (4. Februar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Vergiss die Pumpe, die taugt nix. Für die Pearl 3.3 brauchst du ne Pumpe, mit der du erst nach dem Aufschrauben das Ventil betätigen kannst.
> Guckst du:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172087



Hey, danke für den Hinweis. Werde die Pumpe am Montag abbestellen.
Die Topeak PocketShock DX ist mir sympatisch, zumal ich mit meiner PocketRocket auch sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## vtrkalle (4. Februar 2007)

Wo kriegt man so eine Topeak PocketShock DX  



richie0815 schrieb:


> Hey, danke für den Hinweis. Werde die Pumpe am Montag abbestellen.
> Die Topeak PocketShock DX ist mir sympatisch, zumal ich mit meiner PocketRocket auch sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Ich hab ne SKS Suspensioneer und kann all die negativen Kommentare nicht verstehen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe damit Fox F100RLC und Fox RP23 abgestimmt am XC6.0 und passt alles perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wart (4. Februar 2007)

Habe auch am Freitag Post ( Rechnung ) von Canyon bekommen wegen meines GC 9.0. Bestellt hatte ich Mitte Dezember. Da steht zwar noch VMT KW 10 drauf aber auch, daß mein bestelltes Rad zum Versand bereit steht > bin mal gespannt, welches von Beidem jetzt stimmt.


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Februar 2007)

Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 bestellt.  >> Mitte April
und für die Frau ein Nerve XC 4.0  >> Mitte Mai


so abwarten und das alte Rad verkaufen.....


mOOn


----------



## Wiljan (4. Februar 2007)

wart schrieb:


> Habe auch am Freitag Post ( Rechnung ) von Canyon bekommen wegen meines GC 9.0. Bestellt hatte ich Mitte Dezember. Da steht zwar noch VMT KW 10 drauf aber auch, daß mein bestelltes Rad zum Versand bereit steht > bin mal gespannt, welches von Beidem jetzt stimmt.



Jetzt wird meinen Hofnung immer grosser  Jetzt schaue ich mich sicher 100-mal am Tag die E-mail an. Muss denn auch etwas mehr Trainieren, Heute war wirklich slecht.


----------



## vtrkalle (4. Februar 2007)

Wieso kein WXC 7.0, kostet zwar 200 mehr als das XC 4.0 würde aber für eine Frau besser passen, außerdem hat das WXC eine FOX Gabel  



Moonshaker schrieb:


> Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 bestellt.  >> Mitte April
> und für die Frau ein Nerve XC 4.0  >> Mitte Mai
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## achelchen (4. Februar 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Habe ein Torque FR 8.0 bestellt.  >> Mitte April
> und für die Frau ein Nerve XC 4.0  >> Mitte Mai
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo,
welche Farbe und Größe hast du beim XC 4 bestellt und wann?
-achelchen-


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Februar 2007)

xc4 ganz klar in weiss und einen S Rahmen >> MITTE MAI

Wieso kein wxc? ==> weil das xc4 meiner frau von der geometrie her sehr gut passt und das wxc ausser der Gabel keinen Vorteil mehr hat.

200 hin oder her ......


----------



## achelchen (4. Februar 2007)

Mitte Mai, das sind ja tolle Aussichten. Habe mein altes Rad schon verkauft. 
-achelchen-


----------



## Seiffer (4. Februar 2007)

Wie? Alte Räder verkaufen?! Schande über euch, sowas behält man... 

Ich werd mich jedenfalls nicht von meinem alten Bock trennen  






Die Gabelpumpe hab ich, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Nachdem abziehen ist der selbe Druck din wie vorher, scheint also zu funktionieren. Musste nämlich auch den Druck etwas erhöhe. Hab jetzt vorne 7 bar und hinten 8 bar.


----------



## achelchen (4. Februar 2007)

Ich würde auch gern alle Bikes behalten, aber wenn 2 "Radverrückte"  mit Vollausstattung ( inkl. Rennräder, Crossräder und MTB´s) in einer Wohnung leben wird irgendwann der Platz knapp.
-achelchen-


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Wie? Alte Räder verkaufen?! Schande über euch, sowas behält man...
> 
> Ich werd mich jedenfalls nicht von meinem alten Bock trennen
> 
> ...



Ist das die SKS USP?
Find ich etwas Overkilled, mir reicht die Suspensioneer voll und ganz 
Von meinem alten Hobel hab ich mich auch nciht getrennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie0815 (4. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man so eine Topeak PocketShock DX



Keine Ahnung, werd einfach mal durch einige lokale BikeShops tingeln.


----------



## vtrkalle (5. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mir eine Topeak PocketShock DX  bei eBAY ersteigert, 27,07


----------



## DaMudda (5. Februar 2007)

Heute kommt GANZ BESTIMMT meine Bestellbestätigung per Post...

Im übrigen ist es total witzig "Unrümpfe" im PPS zu erzeugen...


----------



## boulder2002 (5. Februar 2007)

So, ich dräng mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer rein.
Mal sehen für wie lange.
Ich hab irgendwann im Dezember ein GrandCanyon 9.0 in der Größe S bestellt. Als Termin wurde auch KW10/11 angegeben.
Da ich das Wochenende über weg war, habe ich noch nicht meine privaten emails durchsehen können. Kanns kaum erwarten die heute abend was von Canyon zu lesen und mache hoffentlich nicht diesen


----------



## tschobi (5. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Heute kommt GANZ BESTIMMT meine Bestellbestätigung per Post...
> 
> Im übrigen ist es total witzig "Unrümpfe" im PPS zu erzeugen...



Meine kommt bestimmt auch heute!!!         
Ich warte schon nicht mehr drauf


----------



## Sticktogether (5. Februar 2007)

So, hab eben mit Canyon gesprochen die Lieferung der Federgabelpumpe wird nicht vor *KW8* erfolgen  
Hab meine jetzt abbestellt da ich nicht noch 2 Wochen warten kann! Die Federgabel vorne taucht mir jetzt schon viel zu tief ein und braucht daher dringend druck 

Hat der Lokal Bike-Dealer wieder mal Glück dank Canyon


----------



## Berny2010 (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute, auch ich melde mich jetzt mal im Wartezimmer !!
Ich habe am 24.01.2007 ein Nerve XC 9 Bestellt, ACHTUNG !!! am 26.01.2007 wurde es per DHL geliefert.Also, daß ist nicht zu Toppen!!
Nur leider war eine große Delle im Oberrohr  nun hab ich es nach Rücksprache wieder zurückgeschickt, und nun Warte ich doch 
ich halte euch auf dem laufenden wie schnell die Jungs das nun hinbekommen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Februar 2007)

so nur der guten ordnung halber, weil ich mich hier mal kurz mit ins wartezimmer gesetzt hatte ...

seit gestern abend ist der ultimate cf testfahrfertig zusammengebaut...so fahre ich ein paar fahrten um die genaue position auszuloten...dann kommen die fehlenden teile in der benötigten länge dran (lenker,hörnchen,vorbau spacer oder nicht...)



endgültige fassung poste ich dann nochmal...zur zeit unter 9kg...und das soll auch so bleiben...

joe
jetzt muß ich erst noch selbst abspecken um einen besseren bodybike index zu erreichen...


----------



## Sticktogether (5. Februar 2007)

Berny2010 schrieb:


> Nur leider war eine große Delle im Oberrohr



Ich sag ja, den Name "Bike Guard" hat die Versandbox nicht verdient  
Als meins geliefert wurde, war der Karton schon stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen. Zum Glück hatte das Bike keine Beschädigung!!! 
Dabei würde ein bisschen Luftpolsterfolie mehr z.B. um den Rahmen nicht die Welt kosten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berny2010 (5. Februar 2007)

sehe ich auch so, die Jungs von Canyon sind ja mit der Situation genau so unzufrieden wie ich, vor allem nach der genialen Lieferzeit.
Die haben sich da echt mühe gegeben, und dann so etwas !!!


----------



## King Jens one (5. Februar 2007)

mein canyon ist endlich da!!!! juhuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Didi123 (5. Februar 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> mein canyon ist endlich da!!!! juhuuuuuuuuuuu



Isses weiß?
Wenn ja, erwarten wir ab spätestens 16.00 Uhr Bilder in der Canyon Galerie!
(Keine Handyfotos!)


----------



## King Jens one (5. Februar 2007)

dann müsst ihr aber leider bis 20h warten muss erst meine Kamera holen und es ist schwarz wie die nacht!


----------



## Spikey (5. Februar 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> dann müsst ihr aber leider bis 20h warten muss erst meine Kamera holen und es ist schwarz wie die nacht!



ach schade, hatte mich schon gefreut das canyon weiss mal in echt zu sehen...


----------



## Didi123 (5. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> ach schade, hatte mich schon gefreut das canyon weiss mal in echt zu sehen...



Genau. Ich echt - auf'm Foto...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2007)

Ich will auch in echt sein sehn  warten auf kleine weiße


----------



## paulchenp (5. Februar 2007)

Habe eben ne EMAIL von Canyon bekommen...
Rad ist unterwegs... 

Jetzt liegts an DHL..... 
Ich hoffe die machen keine Fehler..... 

Mein ES7 kommt...


----------



## Spikey (5. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Genau. Ich echt - auf'm Foto...!



Du echt! Aufm Foto! Krass


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Ich hab das neue Canyon Briefpapier hier liegen!!!   

Kam zusammen mit RR und MTB Katalogen


----------



## Spikey (5. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich hab das neue Canyon Briefpapier hier liegen!!!
> 
> Kam zusammen mit RR und MTB Katalogen



Und?
Siehe da, es ist Weiss!


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Und?
> Siehe da, es ist Weiss!



Richtig, mit nem fetten, grauen CANYON Schriftzug im oberen Drittel, oben voller Anschriften und Bankdaten und ganz oben der orange Strich mit PURE CYCLING darunter. 

Immerhin mit Roman Arnold "unterschrieben" - wenn *das* kein Privileg ist!


----------



## King Jens one (5. Februar 2007)

da ist es!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Aber es ist lackiert  lieber matt 

Und den Neoprenschutz musst du auch richtig kehren 
(Ist bei dir noch Weihnachten?  )


----------



## achelchen (5. Februar 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> da ist es!!!



Sieht echt geil aus in Race-Black, fast ein Grund zum Umbestellen, wenn es nur daduch schneller ginge. Ist der Lack wirklich so schlecht wie er immer gemacht wird? 
-achelchen-


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Sieht echt geil aus in Race-Black, fast ein Grund zum Umbestellen, wenn es nur daduch schneller ginge. Ist der Lack wirklich so schlecht wie er immer gemacht wird?
> -achelchen-



Hätte ich ein XC4.0 oder XC7.0 genommen, wärs ganz bestimmt in weiss gekommen.

Schwarz ist durchgekaut und fährt mittlerweile jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustang (5. Februar 2007)

ich verstehe die Designer von Canyon auch nicht...

Gerade das XC 4.0 mit der matten Rock Shox Reba würde in anodisiert schwarz richtig gut aussehen. Aber stattdessen lackieren die es glänzend schwarz. *kopfschüttel*

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso nur das XC 4.0 und das 7.0 in weiß zu haben ist. Beim 4.0 passt es doch wieder nicht, weil die Gabel schwarz ist. *kopfschüttel*

Geschmäcker mögen verschieden sein, aber ich denke, dass ein Großteil von Leuten lieber ein komplett weißes oder ein komplett schwarz mattes Bike haben möchten

Ferner finde ich, dass das 7.0 Modell das mit Abstand schlechteste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Ich find den mix eines schwarzen eloxalrahmens mit einer weissen Fox (XC6.0 zB) nicht hässlich! Gibt einen schönen Kontrast, anfangs hatte ich ein Problem damit, genau wie mit dem neuen Canyon Design, mittlerweile find ichs richtig schön 

Wobei mir ein weisses XC6.0 schon lieber gewesen wäre. Ist wohl die Trendfarbe 2007 und mal was anderes als immer nur schwarz.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (6. Februar 2007)

bin halb betrunken aber finde schwarz eloxiert trotzdem gut ... bestellung wird nicht geändert


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Du echt! Aufm Foto! Krass



Mist, vertippt!


----------



## Spikey (6. Februar 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> Ferner finde ich, dass das 7.0 Modell das mit Abstand schlechteste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat.



zu anderen Komplettbikes ist das PL-Verhältnis phänomenal!


----------



## Feivel (6. Februar 2007)

So, habe gestern auf ein XC 6.0 gewechselt (vorher XC 7.0), und heute kam die Rechnung  

Endlich


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> i...Ferner finde ich, dass das 7.0 Modell das mit Abstand schlechteste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat.



Das 7.0er kann es sich leisten - das gibt's in weiß...!


----------



## Spikey (6. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Das 7.0er kann es sich leisten - das gibt's in weiß...!



Eben, da zahl ich gerne ein paar Euros mehr ich wette es wird nicht viele Canyon Besitzer mit Weissem Bike geben, das ist doch schön und macht das 'Weisse' deutlich exklusiver


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Februar 2007)

endlich!!

Habe gestern meine Rechnung für mein Grand Canyon 7.0 bekommen. jetzt nur noch schnell überweisen und dann kann es nächste Woche schon kommen!
Oder bin ich da zu Optimistisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laudach (6. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> endlich!!
> 
> Habe gestern meine Rechnung für mein Grand Canyon 7.0 bekommen. jetzt nur noch schnell überweisen und dann kann es nächste Woche schon kommen!
> Oder bin ich da zu Optimistisch?



Ich habe vor 13 Tagen überwiesen und bis jetzt weder das Bike noch eine Nachricht von Canyon bekommen. Ich bin zwar in Österreich zuhause, aber so viel länger kann die Überweisung deswegen ja auch nicht dauern!? Wenn heute nichts kommt, werd' ich mal nachfragen!


----------



## vtrkalle (6. Februar 2007)

Ich hätte schon vor 8 Tagen bei Canyon angerufen, die Leute am Telefon sind höflich und kompetent, ruf heute noch an, dann weist du bescheid. 



Laudach schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 13 Tagen überwiesen und bis jetzt weder das Bike noch eine Nachricht von Canyon bekommen. Ich bin zwar in Österreich zuhause, aber so viel länger kann die Überweisung deswegen ja auch nicht dauern!? Wenn heute nichts kommt, werd' ich mal nachfragen!


----------



## Rerun (6. Februar 2007)

Am Donnerstag 18.01. XC6 bestellt, am Mittwoch 24.01. kam die Rechnung per EMail + Überweisung, am Mittwoch 31.01. stand das Rad vor der Tür.


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2007)

Toll, was willst Du dann hier im Wartezimmer, wenn Du dein Rad schon hast ?!?
Würde vorschlagen, Du schnappst dir jetzt eine Digitalkamera und verziehst dich damit umgehend in die Galerie...!


----------



## artymod (6. Februar 2007)

so melde mich jetzt auch mal im wartezimmer an. habe am 03.02.07 mein erstes Torque FR  9.0 bestellt.
und nachdem ich das forum gelesen habe bin ich nicht sehr optimistisch das es bald kommen wird.


----------



## Spikey (6. Februar 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> so melde mich jetzt auch mal im wartezimmer an. habe am 03.02.07 mein erstes Torque FR  9.0 bestellt.
> und nachdem ich das forum gelesen habe bin ich nicht sehr optimistisch das es bald kommen wird.



ähm, du hast nicht nach dem Liefertermin gefragt? Das nenn ich Selbstgeisselung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## artymod (6. Februar 2007)

ich werde später mal bei canyon anrufen und fragen wann und wie und womit ich damit rechnen kann mit dem bike.


----------



## Spikey (6. Februar 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> ich werde später mal bei canyon anrufen und fragen wann und wie und womit ich damit rechnen kann mit dem bike.



Mach dir nicht zu viel Hoffnung, es wird dauern, dauern, dauern


----------



## fox hunter (6. Februar 2007)

also die torque´s werden leut information der hotline erst im april ans werk geliefert und dann montiert. 
also das dauert auf jeden fall noch. werde aber heute auch nochmal anrufen muß noch en paar dinge klären.

naja ich hab ja ziemlich fürh und ich glaub als einziger hier aus dem wartezimmer ein fr 7.0 bestellt. von daher hab ich vielleicht glcük und bekomme es relativ früh.
aber april wirds halt schon werden.


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Februar 2007)

Ich warte ja auch, wie so einige hier, auf mein ESX 7.0 (grün) und schaue nahezu täglich auf die Canyon-Seite umes mir zu betrachten. Ich hätte gerne ein Bild vom ESX 7.0 in dunkelgrün als Desktop-Hintergrund. Schade dass man die bei Canyon nicht merh klauen kann seit die HP auf Flash umgestellt ist...oder bin ich nur zu blöd dazu???

Noch was schönes...ich glaube es wurde hier auch schon erwähnt. Man kann mit dem PPS echt lustige Sachen kreieren. Anbei mein Lieblingsbiker (ich nenne ihn übrigens CycleBear  

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## tschobi (6. Februar 2007)

Hat hier jemand ein weißes Grand Canyon 7.0 bestellt. Würd mich mal interessieren!
Oder hat das schon jemand!? Und drückt sich hier immernoch rum?


----------



## Pumabert (6. Februar 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein Bild vom ESX 7.0 in dunkelgrün als Desktop-Hintergrund. Schade dass man die bei Canyon nicht merh klauen kann seit die HP auf Flash umgestellt ist...oder bin ich nur zu blöd dazu???



Klar geht das, sogar besser als jemals zuvor ...

Klickst auf das ESX7.0 in grün und dann fährst du mit der Maus über das Übersichtsfenster rechts oben, dann erscheint ein TAB -> Wallpaper
Da klickst du drauf und voilá ...

Grüßle


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Februar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Klar geht das, sogar besser als jemals zuvor ...
> 
> Klickst auf das ESX7.0 in grün und dann fährst du mit der Maus über das Übersichtsfenster rechts oben, dann erscheint ein TAB -> Wallpaper
> Da klickst du drauf und voilá ...
> ...



Sags doch: ZU BLÖD!  Na ja, jetzt hab ichs wenigstens. Doof finde ich übrigens, dass die Kurbel silbern ist und nicht schwarz...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## braintrust (6. Februar 2007)

haha, hab mir auch schon mein bike als hintergrund eingestellt..


----------



## mr.ill (6. Februar 2007)

Durfte heute Vormittag mein Grand Canyon 7.0 in Empfang nehmen  

Verabschiede mich also aus dem Wartezimmer 2007.

Wer weis wann ich wieder hier sitze?


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein weißes Grand Canyon 7.0 bestellt. Würd mich mal interessieren!
> Oder hat das schon jemand!? Und drückt sich hier immernoch rum?



Jo, ich und noch wer - Spikey glaub' ich...
Haben tun tut's noch keiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (6. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Jo, ich und noch wer - Spikey glaub' ich...
> Haben tun tut's noch keiner...



Also lieber Didi, Hardtails hab ich genug daheim, ich habe mir ein Nerve XC bestellt  Du doch auch dachte ich, oder hast du die Bestellung geändert?


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Also lieber Didi, Hardtails hab ich genug daheim, ich habe mir ein Nerve XC bestellt  Du doch auch dachte ich, oder hast du die Bestellung geändert?









 Alles klar! Wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil...! 
Nein, ich habe meine Bestellung nicht geändert!
Hab' wohl nur auf die Schlüsselreize "*7.0*" und "*weiss*" reagiert, der Rest war ausgeblendet...  

Ich geh' jetzt heim...


----------



## cisco (6. Februar 2007)

so ich sag auch mal wieder was...
nachdem ich weder wie angekündigt im januar meine auftragsbestätigung erhalten noch irgendeinen hinweis ob es canyon überhaupt noch gibt eine frage in die runde:
bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich ein canyon rc bestellt hat, oder ist hier in der grossen weiten welt noch jemand. falls ja würde ich mich freuen zu hören, wann ihr mit eurem bike rechnet!


----------



## Homer__simpson (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo aus dem hohen Norden (Hamburg). Habe eine Frage zur Rahmengröße beim GrandCanyon. Habe mir bei einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm einen "L"  20 Zoll Rahmen bestellt. Bin je nach Tagesverfassung um 189 cm lang. Sollte ich vielleicht doch zu einem "XL" 22 Zoll Rahmen wechseln? Was für Erfahrungen haben die GrandCanyon-Besitzer gemacht? Hatte vorher ein Trenga Hardtail in ""21 und war mit der Größe sehr zufrieden


----------



## CTD (6. Februar 2007)

kw08 hätte es kommen sollen und heute ist es gekommen, aber ich war nicht da. trotzdem  jetzt hoff ich nur noch auf eine beschädigungsfreie lieferung und eine nicht allzu schlaflose nacht, damit ich morgen pünktlich um 8 uhr vor der post stehen kann

p.s.: es handelt sich übrigens um ein grand canyon 7.0


----------



## Wumpwilli (6. Februar 2007)

cisco schrieb:


> so ich sag auch mal wieder was...
> nachdem ich weder wie angekündigt im januar meine auftragsbestätigung erhalten noch irgendeinen hinweis ob es canyon überhaupt noch gibt eine frage in die runde:
> bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich ein canyon rc bestellt hat, oder ist hier in der grossen weiten welt noch jemand. falls ja würde ich mich freuen zu hören, wann ihr mit eurem bike rechnet!



Habe ein rc8 bestellt und laut Anruf bei Canyon soll Liefertermin Ende Februar/Anfang März bei Größe L und Farbe schwarz sein. Schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung solls wohl auch geben, aber gibt wohl noch irgendwelche softwareprobleme^^


----------



## El Greco (6. Februar 2007)

Mein Grand Canyon 7.0 ist schon da, leider kann ich den Lenker nicht montieren weil manche Leitungen um das Rohr umgewickelt sind und dadurch zu kurz. Kann ich wieder ausrichten nur durch Gabel Ausbau...hab auch kein Werkzeug.
Sonst tolle verrarbeitungLogos, Eloksfläche und gesammte Finish. Der Rahmen macht viel wuchtigere Eindruck als auf dem Foto. 
Noch ne sache: Habe nur kurz gesesen und habe ich das Gefühl, dass 20" Rahmen bei meinem 185cm und 90 Schritt bischen weniger sein könnte...was glaubt Ihr und welche erfahrungen bzw. Rahmengrösse habt ihr ??

Grüß 

Bin neugierig welche Gewicht hat das Teil, auf jeder fal macht keine schwehre aber auch kein leichte Eindruck.


----------



## braintrust (6. Februar 2007)

du musst doch nur einmal in die andere richtung drehen..da braucht man nichmal die gabel ausbauen oder sowas...


----------



## Ranz (7. Februar 2007)

hab mein es 7.0 (gr m) grad zusammengebaut. wie greco sagt.. macht einen wuchtigen eindruck.. vor allem das unterrohr. im stehen schauts sehr schön aus, wie es sich im fahrbetrieb verhält erzähl ich euch später.  pedale werden nämlich erst die tage geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (7. Februar 2007)

Ich möchte mich dann mal verabschieden.

Die Post war gestern so umsichtig, mein Grand Canyon 9.0 erst gar nicht auszuliefern, sondern gleich die Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten zu werfen. D.h. ich bin gestern um 14.00 Uhr (hab den Nachmittag freigenommen) in die Post marschiert, gelöhnt und meinen braunen Bike Guard mitgenommen.

Als ich Anfang Januar bei der Hotline nach dem Liefertermin gefragt hatte, hieß es KW10/11. Also wurde 5 Wochen früher als geplant geliefert  .

Noch was : der Kettenstrebenschutz war angebracht, die bestellten Bar Ends waren bereits montiert incl. der notwendigen Syntace Bar Plugs. Einen längeren Vorbau zu montieren wurde auch nicht vergessen. 
Also insgesamt alles top


----------



## Didi123 (7. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:
			
		

> ... leider kann ich den Lenker nicht montieren weil manche Leitungen um das Rohr umgewickelt sind und dadurch zu kurz. Kann ich wieder ausrichten nur durch Gabel Ausbau...



 Demnach hat jemand die Gabel ausgebaut, die Leitungen um das Rohr gewickelt und dann die Gabel wieder eingebaut...!? 
So was aber auch...!  

(Sorry, mußte sein! )


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Februar 2007)

Sind die Bikeguards jetzt schwarz oder nicht?


----------



## Rerun (7. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte die Tage noch einen "Old School" Bikeguard bekommen.


----------



## carthum (7. Februar 2007)

Habe vorhin eben zwei Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt. Noch bin ich optimistisch


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Februar 2007)

mr.ill schrieb:


> Durfte heute Vormittag mein Grand Canyon 7.0 in Empfang nehmen
> 
> Verabschiede mich also aus dem Wartezimmer 2007.
> 
> Wer weis wann ich wieder hier sitze?



poste mal einpaar bilder


biiitttteeee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulchenp (7. Februar 2007)

Sagt mal wie lange dauert es denn, wenn canyon ne Email schreibt das sie mein Rad an DHL zum Versenden gegeben hat?
Die EMAIL kam am Montag..... 
Kommt das Rad mit dem normalen Postauto oder mit nem DHL LKW?

Mann bin ich ungeduldig


----------



## Didi123 (7. Februar 2007)

paulchenp schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie lange dauert es denn, wenn canyon ne Email schreibt das sie mein Rad an DHL zum Versenden gegeben hat?
> Die EMAIL kam am Montag.....
> Kommt das Rad mit dem normalen Postauto oder mit nem DHL LKW?
> 
> Mann bin ich ungeduldig



Schau' mal lieber aus dem Fenster, kann jeden Moment an Tür klingeln...
Deine Klingel funktioniert doch...?   
(dauert ca. 2-4 Tage)

Der DHL-Mensch kommt wahrscheinlich damit: *klick*


----------



## CTD (7. Februar 2007)

so: bin wieder (leider!!) zurück im wartezimmer. karton war unbeschädigt und dennoch ist im oberrohr eine delle. noch dazu an einer stellte, wo der lenker nicht hinkommt. bin ehrlich etwas vom der sorgfaltbei canyon enttäuscht. dass tausende bikes ohne delle ankommen ist mir aktuell genau wurscht - ich kann meines heute wieder auf die post schleppen


----------



## 2stpsfwd (7. Februar 2007)

hat schonmal jemand solche Dellen im ES/ESX gehabt? Hoffe mal das die etwas robuster sind - sollen ja schließlich AM/Enduro Bikes sein

habe gerade meine Bestellung nen bissl abgeändert - ESX6.0 bleibt, allerdings besorge ich mir selber ne passende Dämpferpumpe
Im Gespräch habe ich auch nochmal nach den Bestellbestätigungen gefragt: Softwarefehler soll Heute behoben sein und so die nächste Woche die Bestätigungen rausgehen!
ABER - abwarten ... so ganz glaube ich noch nicht daran *G*


----------



## DonSimon (7. Februar 2007)

so 2.Versuch. 
nach erhalt des Yellowstone am 25.01 ne schöne Beule am Oberrohr.

neues Bike ist unterwegs  

müsste in den nächsten Tagen kommen, hoffentlich ohne Beule


bis den
Don


----------



## CTD (7. Februar 2007)

DonSimon schrieb:


> so 2.Versuch.
> nach erhalt des Yellowstone am 25.01 ne schöne Beule am Oberrohr.
> 
> neues Bike ist unterwegs
> ...



sieht meiner verdammt ähnlich - ich frag mich wie so eine delle entstehen kann  sie ist eher klein, dafür aber tief. läuft da wer mit einem hammer amok?


----------



## MIBO (7. Februar 2007)

Verdammt viele Dellen die es an den neuen Bikes schon gibt.... 


Auf der HP hab ich gerade gesehen das aktuell das ES9 und das Ultimate CF6 dazu gekommen sind. Bin auf die ersten Bilder der Glücklichen Empfänger gespannt. Hoffentlich ohne Delle ....


----------



## Wiljan (7. Februar 2007)

Meinen GC 9.0 steht bereit in Koblenz. Hoffentlich darf ich Morgen etwas früher den Arbeitsplatz verlassen. Fahre ich mal schnell nach Koblenz und bring es mit. Ein Monat früher denn geplannt, Canyon mach so weiter


----------



## derwolf1509 (7. Februar 2007)

Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen dann werd ich auch über die Trails rocken!!

Man beachte den meiner Meinung nach pornösen Flaschenhalter!!!


----------



## Seiffer (7. Februar 2007)

Die Dellen häufen sich, der Bikeguard-Karton ist entweder nicht so genial oder Frachtführer xyz schmeißt die Dinger durch die Gegend.

@derwolf
Das der Porno ist... Ich hab davon mittlerweile 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> @derwolf
> Das der Porno ist... Ich hab davon mittlerweile 5



Ich find meinen verstellbaren Bidonhalter porniziöser. Da kann man PET-Flaschen, Red Bull und auch Riesenbidons reinschieben. Bier geht auch, wobei das eher an den Lenker ge-kabelbindert gehört, mit nem Strohhalm oder gleich in den Camelbak!


----------



## Seiffer (7. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Bier geht auch, wobei das eher an den Lenker ge-kabelbindert gehört, mit nem Strohhalm oder gleich in den Camelbak!



bäh. jetzt muss ich aber brechen! bier gehört in eine 0,33l flasche, ein 0,2l glas (kölsch, pils) oder in ein 0,5 l (weißbier)


----------



## achelchen (7. Februar 2007)

Aus 0,2l Gläsern trinkt  man höchstens Hustensaft, aber kein Bier! Man kochtdoch auch nicht jede Erbse einzeln.


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> bäh. jetzt muss ich aber brechen! bier gehört in eine 0,33l flasche, ein 0,2l glas (kölsch, pils) oder in ein 0,5 l (weißbier)



Wenn du meinen Halter ganz zuschraubst, kriesgte die 0.33l oder 0.5l Flasche rein. Ein 0.2l Glas vielleicht auch, ob der Rahmen danach Ver-Biert ist hängt von deinem Fahrstil ab.
Am einfachsten ne Dose reinklemmen. 



achelchen schrieb:


> Aus 0,2l Gläsern trinkt  man höchstens Hustensaft, aber kein Bier! Man kochtdoch auch nicht jede Erbse einzeln.


----------



## Laudach (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Canyon-Freunde,

heute war es so weit: Die Post stand mit dem Bikeguard vor der Tür.   Ich hab' mein XC 9.0 dann gleich ausgepackt und zusammengebaut. Das Bike scheint so weit ganz gut eingestellt zu sein, nur bei der hinteren Oro Puro-Bremse gibt es ein kleines Problem: Sie schleift etwas.   Die Scheibe kommt mir eigentlich nicht so vor, wie wenn sie einen Schlag hätte, sie liegt aber permanent leicht am inneren Bremsbelag an. Was kann man da machen? Ich habe in "Tech Talk - Bremsen" dazu schon einen Thread eröffnet (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261986), wer etwas zu diesem Thema weiß, möge bitte dort - oder auch hier - seine Meinung zum Besten geben.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Ist es empfehlenswert, zwischen den Carbonlenker und den Vorbau ein wenig Fett zu geben? Bei den Matchmakern hat das Canyon anscheinend so gemacht.

Besten Dank im Voraus für die Antworten!


----------



## Seiffer (7. Februar 2007)

Die Formula sagt mir an meinen XC 9.0 auch noch so zu, da gibt's einen Thread von mir zu. Insbesondere die Rückstellgeschwindeigkeit der Hebel lässt zu wünschen übrig. 

Nach einer Mail von Canyon warte da ich aber noch etwas ab, da sich das Problem anscheinend von selbst lösen soll. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3391471

Kölsch wird so schnell schaal, da gehen nur kleine Gläser. Außerdem werden die ohne Nachfrage ständig erneuert.


----------



## achelchen (7. Februar 2007)

Gib der Bremse 100km Zeit! Es ist halt ein*e* Bremse (also weiblich). Die reden am Anfang immer viel, werden unter Belastung aber ganz schnell ruhig. So ne Bremse ist halt auch nur ein Mensch!!!
-achelchen-


----------



## Seiffer (7. Februar 2007)

*g* Naja, kommt auch auf die Art und Weise der 100 km an, bis jetzt waren es sehr lockere Touren. Von daher darf sie auch noch ein paar Kilometer zickig sein, die Gute.


----------



## achelchen (7. Februar 2007)

Gibt´s denn ausser schleifenden Bremsen und Beulen im Rahmen zur Zeit auch positives von Canyon zu berichten? Bin ein wartender, und da ich mich mit dem Gedanken trage von xc4 weiss auf xc7 weiss umzuordern, mal ne Frage. Hat jemand schon ein weisses 07er XC, und ev. auch schon ein Bild davon?
-achelchen-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laudach (7. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Gibt´s denn ausser schleifenden Bremsen und Beulen im Rahmen zur Zeit auch positives von Canyon zu berichten? -achelchen-



Ja, wie ich schon sagte: Sonst ist alles OK!


----------



## Hitzi (7. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Gibt´s denn ausser schleifenden Bremsen und Beulen im Rahmen zur Zeit auch positives von Canyon zu berichten? Bin ein wartender, und da ich mich mit dem Gedanken trage von xc4 weiss auf xc7 weiss umzuordern, mal ne Frage. Hat jemand schon ein weisses 07er XC, und ev. auch schon ein Bild davon?
> -achelchen-



Es war schon immer so und es wird auch immer so bleiben. Man nörgelt an allem rum und schafft es in diesem Atemzug nicht, die positiven Sachen dabei zu benennen  
Es ist ein psychologisches Problem  

Zu dem weissen XC 7.0 ---- ich bin auch bei den wartenden dabei. Ich glaube, es gabe noch kein weisses das ausgeliefert wurde........ oder? Habe jedenfalls hier noch keins gesehen......... und auch nicht in echt  

Hitzi


----------



## derwolf1509 (8. Februar 2007)

So um dem nörgeln ein Ende zugeben. 

Bei mir war alles in bester Ordnung! Das mit den Dellen ist ärgerlich aber bestimmt kein fehler von Canyon sonder eher ein Problem von DHL und dem jeweiligen Postboten! 

Ich bin bis jetzt mit meinem Canyon sehr zufrieden. Und für das Geld bekomm ich kein besseres Bike. Diel 32 TALAS ist übrigens Testsieger in der neuen Mountain Bike. 

Und an alle Wartenden, lasste euch die Vorfreude nicht durch dummes gerede und panikmache vermießen. Hier wird so vieles heißer gekocht wie es dann im endefekt gegessen wird. 

Und bei dem Wetter lässt sichs doch auch leichter warten. Ich hab jetzt mein Bike und es regnet seit 3 Tagen. Glaubt mir das ist noch schlimmer.


----------



## Laudach (8. Februar 2007)

An alle, die hier dauernd von Panikmache und Nörgeln reden:

Dies ist ein Support-Forum und keine Jubelseite, das heißt, wenn man ein (zB technisches) Problem hat, kann man das mit anderen Bikern bereden, was den Nachteil eines Versenders etwas ausgleicht, dass man nicht immer gleich zum Händler rennen kann. Das hat mit Panikmache nichts zu tun.

Zur weiteren Beruhigung: Nachdem ich den Kolben der hinteren Oro Puro händisch hineingedrückt habe, hat sich das Schleifen fast gegeben. Dafür hat sich jetzt herausgestellt, dass ein ratterndes Geräusch beim Drehen des Hinterrades, von dem ich vorher enenfalls geglaubt habe, dass es von der Bremse kommt, anscheinend von der Nabe herrührt. Das typische Freilaufgeräusch ist dafür nicht zu hören. Ist das nur ein anderes Sound-Design bei DT Swiss oder woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Didi123 (8. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> ...heute war es so weit: Die Post stand mit dem Bikeguard vor der Tür.
> 
> ...
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Ist es empfehlenswert, zwischen den Carbonlenker und den Vorbau ein wenig Fett zu geben? Bei den Matchmakern hat das Canyon anscheinend so gemacht.



1. Brauner oder schwarzer BikeGuard?
2. Glaub' nicht, dass das Fett ist. eher so was: *klick*
Siehe auch hier: *klick*


----------



## Spikey (8. Februar 2007)

Also soweit ich weiss, sollte man bei Carbonteilen spezielles 'Carbonfett' benutzen, normales Schmierfett greift das Carbon an.
Ist aber nur Halbwissen, da ich noch nie grossartig Carbon im Einsatz hatte.
Google ist dein Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laudach (8. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> 1. Brauner oder schwarzer BikeGuard?
> 
> Brauner!


----------



## Laudach (8. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> 1. Brauner oder schwarzer BikeGuard?



Brauner!


----------



## Berny2010 (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich hatte euch ja schon bescheid gegeben, dass ich mein XC9 nach ca. 48Stunden bei mir im Haus Hatte.
Leider auch mit einer gehörigen Delle am Oberrohr. Die Jungs von Canyon haben mir zugesagt, dass mein neues Bike diese Woche noch verschickt wird.
Bis dahin alles im grünen Bereich, wenn man mal von der Enttäuschung und dem Aufwand absieht.
Nun lese ich wieder zwei Fälle, denen es genauso ergangen ist wie mir. Karton ohne Beschädigung, das Oberrohr  mit Delle. Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um Schlamperei oder ähnliches handelt, eine Firma wie Canyon kann sich so eine Werbung  nicht leisten.
Es liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass hier irgendein irrer am Werk ist.
Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären zumal auf jeder Rechnung der Name des Erbauers und dann noch der Name des end kontrollierenden  stehen.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

das ist kein Fett, sondern eine spezielle Carbon-Montagepaste. Niemals nie Fett an Carbonteilen verwenden! Die Montagepaste erhöht den Reibwert zwischen dem Lenker und der Brems/Schalthebelklemme und sorgt so für eine bessere Verbindung mit geringerem Drehmoment der Schrauben.

Bremse: Eine neue Bremse kann auch noch schleifen. Das gibt sich nach der Einfahrzeit. Bitte die Bremse richtig einbremsen. Wobei auch in Zukunft, Scheibenbremsen schleifen hin und wieder, das gibt sich aber in der Regel wieder von alleine.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Spikey (8. Februar 2007)

Berny2010 schrieb:


> Es liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass hier irgendein irrer am Werk ist.



Vielleicht ein militanter Versender-Bike-Hasser  

Aber im Ernst, das mit den Dellen ist schon seltsam und lässt mich etwas erschaudern. Da freut man sich Wochen, nein Monate lang auf sein Bike, wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten und dann!  
Find ich voll Kacke und wenn da wirklich ein Irrer am Werk ist, den sollte man mal ordentlich den popo verklopfen


----------



## paulchenp (8. Februar 2007)

Mein ES7 ist da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

ganz wichtig...........ohne Delle 

Danke an Canyon, ging echt flott!! Vor genau einer Woche habe ich bestellt!

Ich bin dann mal biken....


----------



## cisco (8. Februar 2007)

jetzt will ich mal was sagen:
wenn ich für ein bike kanpp 3000 euro zahle und es kommt mit dellen oder kratzern...dann ist es mir sch...egal ob der postbote gestern ein paar bier getrunken hat oder was auch immer.
ich hab meinen vertrag mit canyon geschlossen und nicht mit dhl.
und wenn die ware beschädigt ist dann nörgel ich hier so lange rum wie ich lust habe.
wenn sie unbeschädigt bei mir ankommt ist normal und ich sage gar nix dazu.
ende!!!


----------



## Didi123 (8. Februar 2007)

cisco schrieb:


> jetzt will ich mal was sagen:
> wenn ich für ein bike kanpp 3000 euro zahle und es kommt mit dellen oder kratzern...dann ist es mir sch...egal ob der postbote gestern ein paar bier getrunken hat oder was auch immer.
> ich hab meinen vertrag mit canyon geschlossen und nicht mit dhl.
> und wenn die ware beschädigt ist dann nörgel ich hier so lange rum wie ich lust habe.
> ...



Und was willst Du uns damit sagen...?


----------



## artymod (8. Februar 2007)

So um die Wartezeit bißchen zu verkürzen und die vorfreude zu erhöhen hier mein zukünftiges Baby


----------



## Spikey (8. Februar 2007)

cisco schrieb:


> jetzt will ich mal was sagen:
> wenn ich für ein bike kanpp 3000 euro zahle und es kommt mit dellen oder kratzern...dann ist es mir sch...egal ob der postbote gestern ein paar bier getrunken hat oder was auch immer.
> ich hab meinen vertrag mit canyon geschlossen und nicht mit dhl.
> und wenn die ware beschädigt ist dann nörgel ich hier so lange rum wie ich lust habe.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass du auch paar Bier getrunken hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cisco (8. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du auch paar Bier getrunken hast?



noch nicht  aber vielleicht wenn ich mein bike auspacke!?


----------



## fox hunter (8. Februar 2007)

also zum dellen problem. das ist natürlich echt ärgerlich. und irgedwo muß es ja herkommen. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei canyon irgendwer rumläuft, die bike in den karton packt und vorher mit nem hammer ode rder gleichen dellen in die rahmen schlägt. und bei der post wird wohl auch kaum einer den karton aufmacjen und da zu werke gehen nur weil er die letzten wochen so viele große kartons von canyon ausliefern musste. 
nur woher kommen sie dann? ich weiß es nicht.
aufgrund dieser tatsache hab ich meine bestellung geändert und hole mein torque nun in koblenz ab. kommt mich zwar mit sprit teurer als der versand aber so kann ich wenigstens direkt checken ob es ok ist.


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Februar 2007)

so, dann will ich auch mal meine Geschichte loswerden. Ich hatte mich beraten lassen und mir wurde gesagt,das Canyon das mit abstand Beste Prei/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis hat.
Also direkt mal auf die Page gesurft und mir die VorschlÃ¤ge angesehen!
Cool dachte ich die Bikes Preisgesekt ---> Zuschlagen!!!
Also fix ein GC Elite geordert... Zwei tage spÃ¤ter:
"... es tut uns leid....AUSVERKAUFT..."
Misst also gut, Dann das GC Comp (im Nov 06) immerhn fÃ¼r 16% GÃ¼nstiger.
Keine Mail.
Sehr gut dachte ich... 
-Jahrewechsel-
Mhh dachte ich fragste mal nach:
"...bestellbestÃ¤tigung anfang Februar..."
OK
-Februar-
"Ihre Rechnung"
GC 7.0!
huh! wass'n nu Passiert---> eMail gechrieben!
Anruf:"tut uns leid... hatte email mit Hinweis auf GC 7.0 geschickt...wenn sie wollen direkt Storno (da 150â¬ mehr)... NÃ¶ passt schon...."
ok! jetzt muss ich nur noch die Kohle Ãberweisen und dann hoffe ich,dass ich nÃ¤chste woche die erste Probefahrt machen kann!

Jipeeee!


----------



## Didi123 (8. Februar 2007)

Na dann Viel Spass mit dem GC!


Nur mal so generell als Tipp: 

Ich schreib' auch gerne emails, aber wenn man einen Sachverhalt schnell und zweifelsfrei klären will, kommt man um ein Telefonat einfach nicht herum.
Gerade bei Canyon ist das mit email-Bestellerei so eine Sache, da - wie Staabi mal erklärt hat - deren Warenwirtschaftssystem nicht an den Onlineshop gekoppelt ist/werden kann...

Was ist eigentlich mit Gesine, hat von der schon mal jemand wieder was gehört...?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,



> Was ist eigentlich mit Gesine, hat von der schon mal jemand wieder was gehört...?



Gesine ist mit unserem Gabelrückruf beschäftigt, da sie die Hauptverantwortliche für dessen Ablauf ist und macht sich zur Zeit daher hier etwas rar.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## CTD (8. Februar 2007)

frage an mstaab: habt ihr intern schon eine ahnung wie es zu den dellen kommt? ich für meinen teil kann nur sagen, dass jeder, der sich ein canyon bestellt ja auch weiß, dass er eben bei einem "versender" bestellt. es kann also was passieren. so weit, so gut. ich für meinen teil kann aber ausschließen, dass die delle beim transport entstanden ist. karton absolut unbeschädigt, der lenker war optimal umhüllt/geschützt und die delle ist noch dazu weit weg vom tragegriff. da die lieferung eh viel früher als angegeben stattgefunden hat, ist es nicht weiter tragisch. alleine gestern hätt ich auszucken können, da der weg von und zu der post ein beschwerlicher war...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wir schauen uns das natürlich an. Generell muss ich aber sagen, das wir schon viele tausend Bikes mit exakt diesem Karton versendet haben und die Defektquote doch sehr gering ist. Natürlich häufen sich die Meldungen in einem Support-Forum immer, deshalb kann da ein Zerrbild entstehen. Wir werden das Thema aber auf jeden Fall beobachten.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## CTD (8. Februar 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir schauen uns das natürlich an. Generell muss ich aber sagen, das wir schon viele tausend Bikes mit exakt diesem Karton versendet haben und die Defektquote doch sehr gering ist. Natürlich häufen sich die Meldungen in einem Support-Forum immer, deshalb kann da ein Zerrbild entstehen. Wir werden das Thema aber auf jeden Fall beobachten.
> 
> ...



das mit dem zerrbild ist eh klar, sonst könntet ihr ja zusperren. am karton liegt es aus meiner "sehr externen" sicht zu 100% nicht. vielleicht ein etwas zu bissiger montageständer oder so. weil mit dem fingernagel bringt man so eine beschädigung nun auch wieder nicht zusammen. anyway: bis ende feb. hätt ich halt gern ein makelloses bike


----------



## Seiffer (8. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Zur weiteren Beruhigung: Nachdem ich den Kolben der hinteren Oro Puro händisch hineingedrückt habe, hat sich das Schleifen fast gegeben. Dafür hat sich jetzt herausgestellt, dass ein ratterndes Geräusch beim Drehen des Hinterrades, von dem ich vorher enenfalls geglaubt habe, dass es von der Bremse kommt, anscheinend von der Nabe herrührt. Das typische Freilaufgeräusch ist dafür nicht zu hören. Ist das nur ein anderes Sound-Design bei DT Swiss oder woran kann das liegen?



Wie hast Du den Kolben denn reingedrückt? An der Bremse selbst? Von Hand?

Zu der Nabe. Ich hab mir (hier) sagen lassen, dass eine DT ohne die Geräusche keine DT ist. Das gehört so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (8. Februar 2007)

Beschädigungen sind natürlich sehr ärgerlich.

Aber um mal das "Zerrbild" etwas zu relativieren, kann ich sagen, daß meine 2 Canyon-Bikes tadelos montiert und unbeschädigt geliefert wurden. Wenn ich meinen engeren Bekanntenkreis nehme mit ca. 10 Canyons, so gilt das für diese ebenso.


----------



## big-p-fan (8. Februar 2007)

Mal ´ne Frage an die, die ihre Bikes schon haben. 

Sind die Schriftzüge auf dem Oberrohr (Modellbezeichnung, F8, orangener Streifen,..) aufgeklebt ? 
Soll heißen, kann man diese entfernen oder sind sie mit Klarlack oder was auch immer überdeckt?


----------



## Laudach (8. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Wie hast Du den Kolben denn reingedrückt? An der Bremse selbst? Von Hand?
> 
> Zu der Nabe. Ich hab mir (hier) sagen lassen, dass eine DT ohne die Geräusche keine DT ist. Das gehört so



Ich bin im Prinzip so vorgegangen, wie es die Formula-Bedienungsanleitung für einen Belagswechsel vorsieht, dh ich habe den Sattel ausgebaut und mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher die Kolben gaaanz vorsichtig (damit die Beläge nicht hin werden) hineingedrückt. Jetzt schleift die Scheibe nur mehr ganz leicht an einer bestimmten Stelle - ist also offenbar doch nicht ganz plan gefertigt.

Danke für die Info betreffend die Nabe!


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Februar 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Mal ´ne Frage an die, die ihre Bikes schon haben.
> 
> Sind die Schriftzüge auf dem Oberrohr (Modellbezeichnung, F8, orangener Streifen,..) aufgeklebt ?
> Soll heißen, kann man diese entfernen oder sind sie mit Klarlack oder was auch immer überdeckt?



Mit dem Messer kannst dus wegkratzen, wenns dir nix ausmacht die naturfarbe des Alurahmens zu bewundern. 
Nein, es sind keine Aufkleber.. wegnehmen gibts nicht.
Sieht doch schick aus


----------



## googlehupf (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, hat ein "Wartender" für sein XC 5 in Black - schon eine Mail oder eine Postbestätigung erhalten? Ich habe Anfang Januar tel. bestellt, es hat geheissen es gibt eine Mail in 2 Wochen. Leider ist bis heute noch nichts bei mir angekommen. Nun würde mich interessieren, ob es noch XC5-Wartende im Zimmer gibt die auch schon länger bestellt, aber noch nichts von Canyon gehört haben... ??? 
Martin


----------



## achelchen (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo, hab heute mal nachgefragt. Die 4.0 in Black gibt es sofort, in Weiss im Mai, die 7.0 noch später. 5.0 in Grey/Black im April. 9.0,8.0 und 6.0 sind lieferbar.
Also, es ist weiterhin Geduld gefragt.
-achelchen-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (8. Februar 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Ich bin im Prinzip so vorgegangen, wie es die Formula-Bedienungsanleitung für einen Belagswechsel vorsieht, dh ich habe den Sattel ausgebaut und mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher die Kolben gaaanz vorsichtig (damit die Beläge nicht hin werden) hineingedrückt. Jetzt schleift die Scheibe nur mehr ganz leicht an einer bestimmten Stelle - ist also offenbar doch nicht ganz plan gefertigt.
> 
> Danke für die Info betreffend die Nabe!



Sattel abgebaut? Oder im angebauten Zustand? Sollte doch eigentlich schon gehen, wenn man das Laufrad ausbaut?


----------



## thomas1577 (8. Februar 2007)

sattel


----------



## El Greco (9. Februar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> du musst doch nur einmal in die andere richtung drehen..da braucht man nichmal die gabel ausbauen oder sowas...


  Das habe inzwischen erfahren...soo peinlich 
Die bei Canyon haben gleich gewusst und gesagt, dass ich nicht der einziger bin, noch schlimmer! Es gab Fall wo der Kunde um es zu lösen die Bremsleitungen aufgemacht hat(oh je)... 
Ich habe nur kurz gekämpft und , ob man glaubt ein Teil von den bowdenzugs ist nicht um Steuerrohr umgewickelt somit man denkt es sei alles in Ordnung...



Didi123 schrieb:


> Demnach hat jemand die Gabel ausgebaut, die Leitungen um das Rohr gewickelt und dann die Gabel wieder eingebaut...!?
> So was aber auch...!
> 
> (Sorry, mußte sein! )



Ja aan deine Stelle hätte auch gelacht, aber ich war dermassen angetan von mein Bike, daß mein Hirn in Stand by umgesschaltet ist. Ich habe an der Zeitpunkt nicht gedacht, ob das Fahrrad vormontiert, probegefahren war...na ja.

Jetzt wirklich aber: Leute, das Teil bin ich zwar nur in Tiefgarage gefahren, aber das Gefüll ist gigantisch!!! Beschleunigt ohne Ende und die Bremsen obwohl neu schon sooo bissig. Die Grosse 20" für mich ist auch perfekt. Ich habe einfach damals den Bike ausgepackt und seine Rahmen so ein Eindruck hinterlassen. Die viele Fotos folgen!

danke Jungs für die ratschläge! Mein erster MTB ist bestimmt nicht der letzte !

Einzig der Kampf zwischen Herstellern um Gewicht macht mir Sorgen wenn ich die beulen an Rahmen ansehe. Sind die Rahmen wirklich so anfällig als währe das eine Pappe ?


----------



## huko (9. Februar 2007)

was????? xc7.0 nich später wie im Mai


----------



## El Greco (9. Februar 2007)

Beruhige dich. Ich habe HT, dh Grand Canyon 7.0 bekommen und die sind jetzt sogar sofort verfügbar.

Irgendwann ist es so weit und du kannst dein XC eigen nennen.

Grüß


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Hallo, hab heute mal nachgefragt. Die 4.0 in Black gibt es sofort, in Weiss im Mai, die 7.0 noch später. 5.0 in Grey/Black im April. 9.0,8.0 und 6.0 sind lieferbar.
> Also, es ist weiterhin Geduld gefragt.
> -achelchen-



Gilt wahrscheinlich für die, die jetzt bestellen, weil die erste Charge von manchen Modellen bereits verkauft ist...
Bin also optimistisch, dass es bei meinem *weissen* XC 7.0 bei KW 7/8 bleibt!
(Puuh, konnte mich gerade noch mal selbst beruhigen... )


----------



## Laudach (9. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Sattel abgebaut? Oder im angebauten Zustand? Sollte doch eigentlich schon gehen, wenn man das Laufrad ausbaut?



Sattel abgebaut, da funktioniert das Reindrücken der Kolben besser. Wird aber auch eingebaut möglich sein.


----------



## Spikey (9. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Gilt wahrscheinlich fÃ¼r die, die jetzt bestellen, weil die erste Charge von manchen Modellen bereits verkauft ist...
> Bin also optimistisch, dass es bei meinem *weissen* XC 7.0 bei KW 7/8 bleibt!
> (Puuh, konnte mich gerade noch mal selbst beruhigen... )



Davon gehe ich aus! Sollte ich bis Mai warten mÃ¼ssen, brauch ich starke Beruhigungsmittel, Valium, Rohypnol. oder Ã¤hnlichesâ¦

*tief durchatme und canyon hotline nummer tipp*


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich aus! Sollte ich bis Mai warten müssen, brauch ich starke Beruhigungsmittel, Valium, Rohypnol. oder ähnliches
> 
> *tief durchatme und canyon hotline nummer tipp*



Rufst Du mal an...?
Also bis Mai würde ich glaub' nicht warten wollen...


----------



## Spikey (9. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Rufst Du mal an...?
> Also bis Mai würde ich glaub' nicht warten wollen...



jo mach ich, heut Nachmittag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (9. Februar 2007)

Okay, laut Canyon Hotline wird das XC 7 in Weiss in der KW 8 montiert.
Erst hiess es ja KW 7 (hätte auch besser zum XC 7 gepasst  )
Solange es nicht KW 45 heisst ist mir das so auch Recht.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben *böser* Didi!


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Okay, laut Canyon Hotline wird das XC 7 in Weiss in der KW 8 montiert.


Puuh, dachte schon da läuft was völlig verkehrt...


Spikey schrieb:


> Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben lieber Didi!


Danke, aber so lieb bin ich gar nicht...


----------



## Nylz (9. Februar 2007)

Hab meine Bestellung  von ESX 8.0 auf ESX 7.0 umgestellt. Als Farbe wollte ich ja das Dark Forest Green - is aber ausverkauft :-( Für die Rahmengröße S.
Musste also das graue nehmen.
Hat jemand das ESX 7.0 in S und in Dark Forest Green bestellt und will es nicht mehr ?????
Ich wills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh lieber Gott, biiiiiteee  !!!!!!!


----------



## Spikey (9. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Danke, aber so lieb bin ich gar nicht...





*korrigiert*


----------



## Langley (9. Februar 2007)

Nylz schrieb:


> Hab meine Bestellung  von ESX 8.0 auf ESX 7.0 umgestellt. Als Farbe wollte ich ja das Dark Forest Green - is aber ausverkauft :-( Für die Rahmengröße S.
> Musste also das graue nehmen.
> Hat jemand das ESX 7.0 in S und in Dark Forest Green bestellt und will es nicht mehr ?????
> Ich wills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Wieso magst Du das grau nicht ? Ich finde die Farbe absolut genial. Die stolzen ES Besitzer haben schon Bilder gepostet und es sieht absolut klasse aus, das grau. 

Langley


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2007)

Das Graue ist wesentlich stabiler als das Grüne, weil die graue Eloxalschicht viel dicker ist.


----------



## braintrust (9. Februar 2007)

aber grün is pornoröser


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> aber grün is pornoröser



Poröser?


----------



## Nylz (9. Februar 2007)

Ne ne ich finde das Grau ja nicht schlecht, aber das Grün halt besser.
Aber warum ist die graue Eloxalschicht stabiler/dicker ???
Wenn dem so ist, dann ist wohl das Grau doch die bessere Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carthum (9. Februar 2007)

Hatte heute auf Nachfrage hin erfahren, dass das Grand Canyon 6.0 derzeit verfügbar ist und sofort ausgeliefert werden könnte, falls jemand wie ich auf so ein Rad hofft


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2007)

Nylz schrieb:


> Ne ne ich finde das Grau ja nicht schlecht, aber das Grün halt besser.
> Aber warum ist die graue Eloxalschicht stabiler/dicker ???
> Wenn dem so ist, dann ist wohl das Grau doch die bessere Farbe!


----------



## solberg (9. Februar 2007)

wie lang muß ich unefähr auf die schriftliche bestellbestätigung warten?...ein wenig kribbelig werd ich ja schon...ein wenig!


----------



## punkrockhamburg (9. Februar 2007)

Ergebnis meines Telefonats mit der Hotline gestern:

Bestellbestätigung: Diese Woche (das wird knapp)
Montagetermin XC7.0 (Größe S, weiß, bestellt 05.12.06): Kommende Woche

Der Herr am anderen Ende der Strippe klang auch schon ein bisschen genervt, obwohl ich eigentlich angerufen habe, um noch ein Multitool dazuzubestellen. Die würden soviel Nerven sparen, wenn die eine Online-Statusabfrage einführen würden (oder zumindest die Bestellbestätigungen verschicken würden).

Naja, wir werden sehen...

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## El Greco (9. Februar 2007)

Ich habe Anfang des jahres Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt und das hieß bis April warten ausser sie nehmen 7.0 der währe schon Mitte Februar...habe überlegt und nicht nur wegen Termins /.0 bestelt und lange keine mails....bis plötzlich in mein Mailbox ein Nachricht Ihre Rad in 1-4 Tage wird ausgeliefert dh. Ende januar! ergebniss ich war nicht zu Hause und mein baby wartete im Postamt 5 Tage auf seinen Herr. jetzt sind wir nicht zu trennen.
Die weisse 7.0 sind auch schick, aber mit dem Eisdielelook total unpraktisch. Die farbe ist kratzempfindlich und jede Kratze wird zu schwarze linie welche auf Dauer nicht zu reinigen ist. daher: schwarz ist endlos und edel !


----------



## Mr. Hayes (9. Februar 2007)

...upps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (9. Februar 2007)

tach allerseits.
das geht ja teilweise ganz gut vorran mit den auslieferungen. hat evtl schon ein torque anwärter was von ner früheren auslieferung gehört? 
ich trau mich nicht schon wieder bei denen anzurufen.  die haben schon genug stress und ich will denen nicht noch meh auf die nerven gehen.
aber so langsam wirds echt kritisch mit der warterei.
zum glück kommt jetzt erst mal karneval und dann ists je eh nur noch ein monat.


----------



## tschobi (9. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Das Graue ist wesentlich stabiler als das Grüne, weil die graue Eloxalschicht viel dicker ist.



Kann man nicht ganz so stehen lassen!

Die Oberfläche ist zwar härter, aber die Schwingfestigkeit sinkt um einiges ab, weil das Alu sehr hart wird, quasi Glashart!
Dadurch ist die Dauerfestigkeit herabgesetzt! Aber du fährst ja sicher eh nur auf Radwegen!  

Und noch einige Nachteile:
Schadstellen wie Kratzer können nicht ausgebessert werden, farbiges Eloxal kann leicht ausbleichen.

Dafür hat man natürlich eine viel verschleißfestere Oberfläche und es können keine Lackplatzer ärgern.

Bei mir hat am Ende die Farbe entschieden. dark forest green.
Alles hat vor und Nachteile.....
Hauptsache das Bike macht fun!


----------



## 2stpsfwd (9. Februar 2007)

> ich trau mich nicht schon wieder bei denen anzurufen.



abwarten - mir wurde als ich die Dämpferpumpe am Mi. abbestellt habe gesagt das das Softwareproblem bis spätestens Fr. (also Heute!) im griff ist und die Bestätigungen (inkl. vorraussichtlichen Montagetermin) dann nächste Woche ankommen
und da ESX + Torque erst später geplant sind glaube ich auch nicht daran das da jetzt urplötzlich mein ESX nen Monat früher ankommt

ganz traue ich dem Frieden noch nicht - erst wenn ich die Bestätigung habe!
is halt komisch wenn man dort bestellt und wochenlang nix schriftliches in den Händen hat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

Weiß jemand ob die neuen Torques (8.0) im Laden zum Probefahren und 2-Steppen bereit stehen?  Falls es keiner weiß ruf ich halt morgen mal an (falls ich durchkomme)


----------



## thto (9. Februar 2007)

warum keines zum uturnen ? FR8
schönen abend


----------



## fox hunter (9. Februar 2007)

ja so ne bestellbestätigung mit montagetermin wäre mal was. dann hat mans schwarz auf weiß. 
kann auch hart sein den termin so vor augen zu haben. aber dann hat man wenigstens gewissheit.
man man, ist echt wie damals als kind an weihnachten. was für eine vorfreude


----------



## El Greco (9. Februar 2007)

Ja Freunde, Hier könnt Ihr mein grand 7.0 bewundern!:
oder lieber in meine Gallery(siehe links)


----------



## punkrockhamburg (9. Februar 2007)

Schick schick schick!

Täuscht das auf dem Bild von vorne oder ist da extrem wenig Platz zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen?

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## achelchen (9. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Ja Freunde, Hier könnt Ihr mein grand 7.0 bewundern!:
> oder lieber in meine Gallery(siehe links)



Der, der die Reifen montiert, hat vermutlich auch nicht die gleiche Form über den gesamten Tag. Am Hinterrad siehts echt gut aus. Beschriftung am Reifen 90° versetzt zur Beschriftung der Felge. Sieht hinten besser aus , oder was meint ihr?
-achelchen-


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Ja Freunde, Hier könnt Ihr mein grand 7.0 bewundern!:
> oder lieber in meine Gallery(siehe links)



wie bekommt man denn den kasettenschutz leicht ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (9. Februar 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Schick schick schick!
> 
> Täuscht das auf dem Bild von vorne oder ist da extrem wenig Platz zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen?
> 
> ...



Habe gerade nachgemessen, es sind locker 10 mm von den Noppen, die Reifen sind neu also... die Rock Shox,s haben immer die gleiche Abstand von Brücke zum nabe gehabt daher hat das nicht mit Canyon zu tun und muss überall genauso aussehen. Aber das Foto teuscht wirklich.

Josch ist mein baby wirklich soo schick ???



achelchen schrieb:


> Der, der die Reifen montiert, hat vermutlich auch nicht die gleiche Form über den gesamten Tag. Am Hinterrad siehts echt gut aus. Beschriftung am Reifen 90° versetzt zur Beschriftung der Felge. Sieht hinten besser aus , oder was meint ihr?
> -achelchen-



Kann sein, dass vordere und hintere Reifen andere Personen machen...aber Moment mal! Wie es schön so heisst: It,s Canyon. sehe auf die Webseite von canyon es soll so sein ! Wie bist drauf gekommen ?



erkan1984 schrieb:


> wie bekommt man denn den kasettenschutz leicht ab?



Erkan, das alles hat mein Kumpel gemacht ich war aber dabei. der hat blos die Schraube/Mutter an die Achse/Nabe aufgemacht um die Kasette frei zu bekommen. Die klemmte ein bischen, aber mit bischen klopfen links/rechts hat man sie herausgezogen und dann...kannst nicht falsch machen. Bei Kasettenmontage mus das ganze wieder fest gemacht werden unter beachtung von angegebene Drehmomente.

Grüß


----------



## El Greco (9. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Der, der die Reifen montiert, hat vermutlich auch nicht die gleiche Form über den gesamten Tag. Am Hinterrad siehts echt gut aus. Beschriftung am Reifen 90° versetzt zur Beschriftung der Felge. Sieht hinten besser aus , oder was meint ihr?
> -achelchen-


Habe noch mal nachgeschaut(kannst auch auf meine Fotos erkennen). Die Logos sind links/rechts asymetrisch angebracht. Dh. vordere un hintere Reifen sind mal auf eine Seite um 90° versetzt und mal nicht. Jeder rad ist links und rechts anders


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Ja Freunde, Hier könnt Ihr mein grand 7.0 bewundern!:
> oder lieber in meine Gallery(siehe links)



Schön, schön... vergleichbar mit meinem XC6.0, ausser Bremse (habe K24) und Forke...  aber sagmal was hast du denn für eine Zugführung  

Sieht man hier gut:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/337378/cat/500/ppuser/80375

Oder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/337365/cat/500/ppuser/80375

Mein Umwerferzug wird gleich auf der linken Seite vom Oberrohr weitergeführt... sieht irgendwie total komisch aus bei dir  Fiel mir auf wegen den zwei Gummitüllen am gleichen Ort.

Zum vergleich:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/335395/cat/500/ppuser/75891


----------



## mr.ill (10. Februar 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Schick schick schick!
> 
> Täuscht das auf dem Bild von vorne oder ist da extrem wenig Platz zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen?
> 
> ...



Mit dem 2,25er ist es echt bisserl eng, ist mir bei meinem auch aufgefallen.

Hab aber vorne und hinten auf 2,1er Nobby Nic gewechselt jetzt passt grade mal eine Fingerspitze zwischen Reifen und Brücke.

Der 2,25 er NN muß als Ersatz fürs Fully herhalten und der Racing Ralph wird erst wieder aufgezogen wenn die Witterungsverhältnisse entsprechend sind.(lange wird er es eh nicht machen)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> warum keines zum uturnen ? FR8
> schönen abend



nur 2-fach KB und das Gewicht  so extrem is hier nicht, ich mags nur gern gemütlich, daher auch kein esx.


----------



## Spikey (10. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Die weisse 7.0 sind auch schick, aber mit dem Eisdielelook total unpraktisch. Die farbe ist kratzempfindlich und jede Kratze wird zu schwarze linie welche auf Dauer nicht zu reinigen ist.





Du hast die Prototypen in Weiss excessiv getestet nehm ich an, oder woher nimmst du diese Vermutung? Oder ist es doch nur Forums-Halbwissen?


----------



## achelchen (10. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Die weisse 7.0 sind auch schick, aber mit dem Eisdielelook total unpraktisch. Die farbe ist kratzempfindlich und jede Kratze wird zu schwarze linie welche auf Dauer nicht zu reinigen ist. daher: schwarz ist endlos und edel !



Bei einem Kratzer am schwarzen Bike siehst du halt nen hellen Strich, weil der Untergrund heller ist! Weiss sieht trotzdem geiler aus (auch mit Gebrauchsspuren)!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Bei einem Kratzer am schwarzen Bike siehst du halt nen hellen Strich, weil der Untergrund heller ist!



Sicher? Meinen ersten Kratzer muss man richtig suchen.. obwohl er nicht der kleinste ist... 
Also da sieht man nix... Ausserdem ists gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## Seiffer (10. Februar 2007)

Bei Eloxal dürfte es relativ schwierig sein, einen "Kratzer" zu produzieren. Siehe http://dc2.uni-bielefeld.de/dc2/echemie/eloxalt.htm . Es ist kein Lack / Pulver, das nur über eine Adhäsion also nur anhaftend am Rohr aufgebraucht (siehe http://www.spieshecker.de/portal/de...ackkunde+A-Z&catid=65100104195164115105111110 ) wird sondern eine Oxidationsschicht (Kohäsion). 

Und der Umwerferzug von El Greco ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig verlegt. Würde er links statt rechts laufen, wäre der Bogen am Lenker auch ein bißchen günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (10. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Der, der die Reifen montiert, hat vermutlich auch nicht die gleiche Form über den gesamten Tag. Am Hinterrad siehts echt gut aus. Beschriftung am Reifen 90° versetzt zur Beschriftung der Felge. Sieht hinten besser aus , oder was meint ihr?
> -achelchen-



Er hat wohl an beiden Felgen den Schriftzug am Ventil ausgerichtet...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Bei Eloxal dürfte es relativ schwierig sein, einen "Kratzer" zu produzieren.
> 
> Und der Umwerferzug von El Greco ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig verlegt. Würde er links statt rechts laufen, wäre der Bogen am Lenker auch ein bißchen günstiger.



Mein Kratzer ist gleich bei der Delle. 
Gut, dass nicht nur ich der meinung bin dass der Zug falsch verlegt ist 



Seiffer schrieb:


> Er hat wohl an beiden Felgen den Schriftzug am Ventil ausgerichtet...



Das stimmt so schon, siehe Homepage...


----------



## braintrust (10. Februar 2007)

nen weißes ES/X wäre auch nen hammer gewesen


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mein Kratzer ist gleich bei der Delle.
> Gut, dass nicht nur ich der meinung bin dass der Zug falsch verlegt ist
> 
> 
> ...



nur gut, das die X9 trigger Ne geteilte klemme haben, das man das sehr einfach regeln kann


----------



## Rerun (10. Februar 2007)

Gibts eigentlich schon was neues zum Thema Auftragsbestätigungen?
Was sind das denn für Software Probleme bei Canyon?


----------



## Feivel (10. Februar 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal. Mein Rädele ist da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon was neues zum Thema Auftragsbestätigungen?
> Was sind das denn für Software Probleme bei Canyon?



  Die wurden immernoch nicht verschickt?
Wenn die nun aber erzählen wollen dass sie das neue Briefpapier nicht hätten, würd ich mich totlachen  
Ich hab RR und MTB Katalog inkl. dem neuen Briefpapier...


----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. Februar 2007)

Moin, moin ! 

Da mein XC 7.0 wohl noch 1 oder 2 oder ?? Wochen dauert, habe ich mir schon mal was anderes gegönnt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15990

Der Ständer tauchte hier vor ein paar Tagen im Canyon-Forum auf - genau das was ich gesucht habe. Für 2 Bikes übereinander und keine Befestigung an der Wand nötig. Habe ich dann gleich online bestellt. 

- Eine schriftliche Bestätigung gab's nicht (nur per mail)
- geliefert wurde in einem braunen Karton (sicher das Vorjahres-Modell)
- es waren keine anderen Farben wählbar
- der Lack hat einen kleinen Kratzer (ist wohl "nur" lackiert-nicht "adonisiert")
- die schon montierten Schrauben waren locker
- der Neopren, äh ich meine Gummischutz an den Haken ist aber vorhanden
- der STW-Wert ist sehr gut

          

Gut, gut - alles nur Spaß ! 
Ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Super Qualität und steht super stabil (und versüßt halt auch die Wartezeit des Canyons) !

Schönes Wochenende

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Langley (10. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Bei Eloxal dürfte es relativ schwierig sein, einen "Kratzer" zu produzieren. Siehe http://dc2.uni-bielefeld.de/dc2/echemie/eloxalt.htm . Es ist kein Lack / Pulver, das nur über eine Adhäsion also nur anhaftend am Rohr aufgebraucht (siehe http://www.spieshecker.de/portal/de...ackkunde+A-Z&catid=65100104195164115105111110 ) wird sondern eine Oxidationsschicht (Kohäsion).



Und wer es mal ganz genau wissen mag, schaut einfach mal hier:

http://www.alutecta.de/alutecta_home/eloxal_2.html

Langley


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> - Eine schriftliche Bestätigung gab's nicht (nur per mail)
> - geliefert wurde in einem braunen Karton (sicher das Vorjahres-Modell)
> - es waren keine anderen Farben wählbar
> - der Lack hat einen kleinen Kratzer (ist wohl "nur" lackiert-nicht "adonisiert")
> ...



Gib mir die erlaubnis, dich auf Brutale art zu Quälen... bitte?!


----------



## fox hunter (10. Februar 2007)

(und versüßt halt auch die Wartezeit des Canyons) !

  Sado-Uwe[/QUOTE]

ich versüße mir zurzeit auch die wartezeit indem ich allen möglichen kram bestelle.
heute 2 paar schoner, dainese und race face (zum gucken welche besser sind) und kraked 6 um richtig heiß zu werden    
jetzt kommt noch en rucksack (deuter exp 8 oder 12)
und ne neue nabe fürs Hr bei meinem Torque. Da muß ich mich aber noch entscheiden.
aber so geht die zeit gut rum.


----------



## El Greco (10. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Bei Eloxal dürfte es relativ schwierig sein, einen "Kratzer" zu produzieren. Siehe http://dc2.uni-bielefeld.de/dc2/echemie/eloxalt.htm . Es ist kein Lack / Pulver, das nur über eine Adhäsion also nur anhaftend am Rohr aufgebraucht (siehe http://www.spieshecker.de/portal/de...ackkunde+A-Z&catid=65100104195164115105111110 ) wird sondern eine Oxidationsschicht (Kohäsion).
> 
> Und der Umwerferzug von El Greco ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig verlegt. Würde er links statt rechts laufen, wäre der Bogen am Lenker auch ein bißchen günstiger.



Ja ich habe das auch auf dem Hompage gesehen, aber bei anfänglichen wow Efekt bei Kontakt mit meinem neuen HT fand ich das nicht so wichtig. Habe auch gesehen, dass die Schutzfolie welche links und rechts angebracht ist, auf die rechte Seite deutlich grösser ist als währe für grossere Anzahl von Leitungen gedacht .  Was soll ich jetzt machen den Umwerferzug aufmachen und auf andere Seite montieren ? Dort ist aber die Folie kleiner...oder so ist jetzt richtig? Was denkt ihr so  
Rufe mal bei Canyon...

Grüß

Zum Weisslackierung:

Nicht gegen die farbe , aber es handelt sich um nasslackierung und das ist bekanntlich empfindlicher. Ein Beweiss, dass so selten die farbe bestellt wird.
Ich hatte erst mal vor den 6.0 zu bestellen und die anodisierung war eine der Grunde für 7.0 und dann eine Nasslackierung ? NEIN !


----------



## Seiffer (10. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Zum Weisslackierung:
> 
> Nicht gegen die farbe , aber es handelt sich um nasslackierung und das ist bekanntlich empfindlicher. Ein Beweiss, dass so selten die farbe bestellt wird.
> Ich hatte erst mal vor den 6.0 zu bestellen und die anodisierung war eine der Grunde für 7.0 und dann eine Nasslackierung ? NEIN !



Wie? Ich dachte das wäre gepulvert? Weiß gar nicht was mein Trek ist, dass hat auf jeden Fall 8 Jahre ohne Probleme gehalten. Bis auf die Stellen, wo mal ein Aufkleber war, da fehlt jetzt Klarlack, der duch großflächien Folieneinsatz ersetzt worden ist.


----------



## El Greco (10. Februar 2007)

Gepulvert? hm...jetzt werde ich unsicher. kann sein das ich mich geirrt habe.
Ich habe ettliche Beiträge gelesen über Platzende Lackierung bei früheren Canyon,s daher die Vermutung.

Seiffer,

        noch mal überlegt. Die Leitungen sind wwarscheinlich richtig so.

1). Die Folie,
2). Die Plastikklipse unter Oberrohr in welche die Leitungen geführt sind sind auch so angeschraubt, dass es anders nicht geht. Ich denke das, dass ein Verbesserungsvorschlag sein könnte. Früher hat man auch vorderrad mit rechter Hand gebremst...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> 1). Die Folie,
> 2). Die Plastikklipse unter Oberrohr in welche die Leitungen geführt sind sind auch so angeschraubt, dass es anders nicht geht. Ich denke das, dass ein Verbesserungsvorschlag sein könnte. Früher hat man auch vorderrad mit rechter Hand gebremst...



Mein Umwerferzug geht links am OR vorbei. Der Schaltwerkzug rechts. Und die HR Disc auch links, neben dem Schaltwerkzug.
Ich hab auf beiden Seiten Folien. 
Da ich keine lust hab in die Garage zu laufen, habe ich auf der Cam die Fotos studiert:
Rechte Seite, auf Steuerrohr und Satetlrohr längliche Schutzfolien. Links müsstens die selben sein...


----------



## punkrockhamburg (10. Februar 2007)

Also ich weiss ja nicht ob Ihr alle so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt, aber mein letztes Canyon (GC Elite '04) war silber LACKIERT und ich hatte in den zwei Jahren in denen ich das Rad fahren durfte nicht einen einzigen Lackschaden.

Finde demnach die Panikmache bezüglich lackierten Ramen ein bisschen übertrieben. Wartet doch erstmal ab; wenn die weiss lackierten Schätzchen da sind, können wir uns immer noch den Kopf zerbrechen.

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mein Umwerferzug geht links am OR vorbei. Der Schaltwerkzug rechts. Und die HR Disc auch links, neben dem Schaltwerkzug.
> Ich hab auf beiden Seiten Folien.
> Da ich keine lust hab in die Garage zu laufen, habe ich auf der Cam die Fotos studiert:
> Rechte Seite, auf Steuerrohr und Satetlrohr längliche Schutzfolien. Links müsstens die selben sein...



Ja , ich habe auch beidseitig die Folien am Steuerrohr, aber auf die rechte eine längliche, grosse, dicke und auf linke eine winzige runde. Die Clipshalterungen haben auf eine Seite zwei Kanäle und auf die anderen ein und gerade mit dem einzelkanal liegt das ganze auf linke Seite . Wenn ich jetzt alle diese Clips aufmachen wurde stehe ich nicht nur von grossen, unnötigen Aufwand, aber auch Gefahr Geinde bei wieder festziehen durchzudrehen . Ich denke, dass ich das lieber lasse ist nicht die Rede wert...



punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht ob Ihr alle so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt, aber mein letztes Canyon (GC Elite '04) war silber LACKIERT und ich hatte in den zwei Jahren in denen ich das Rad fahren durfte nicht einen einzigen Lackschaden.
> 
> Finde demnach die Panikmache bezüglich lackierten Ramen ein bisschen übertrieben. Wartet doch erstmal ab; wenn die weiss lackierten Schätzchen da sind, können wir uns immer noch den Kopf zerbrechen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe in einem Forum gelesen Paar schlechte Erfahrungen...na ja. Schliesslich fährt ein Porsche und co. über 200km/h und keine Steinschläge obwohl nasslackiert. Auf die Qualitätt kommt es an.


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Wenns Funktioniert, lässt du es wirklich lieber. 
Ich bin mir grade nicht sicher ob ich auf der linken Seite auch nur die runden habe oder sogar die länglichen... ich werd mal drauf achten, wenn ichs nicht vergesse.


----------



## martin_k (11. Februar 2007)

Ich hätt mal eine Frage:
Wie unterscheiden sich Kassetten unterschiedlicher Klassen (Preisklassen)
Dass sie aus anderem Material sind, ergo langlebiger sind ist mir schon klar, aber was unterscheidet sie sonst?

Danke, Martin


----------



## carthum (11. Februar 2007)

Vor allem das Gewicht.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (11. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Gib mir die erlaubnis, dich auf Brutale art zu Quälen... bitte?!



Hey - schau auf meinen Namen ! 

Schönen Sonntag

  Sado


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2007)

carthum schrieb:


> Vor allem das Gewicht.


Naja, so ne Deore Kassette ist bei mir immer deutlich flotter von Rost befallen als ne XT. Nebenbei kriegt man die XT deutlich leichter sauber, weil die Kassette offener ist.

Ich hatte bei mir direkt nach dem Kauf gewechselt, auch weil ich finde das eine Deore nicht an so ein wertiges Rad gehört.


----------



## El Greco (11. Februar 2007)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Naja, so ne Deore Kassette ist bei mir immer deutlich flotter von Rost befallen als ne XT. Nebenbei kriegt man die XT deutlich leichter sauber, weil die Kassette offener ist.
> 
> Ich hatte bei mir direkt nach dem Kauf gewechselt, auch weil ich finde das eine Deore nicht an so ein wertiges Rad gehört.



Selbst ein Mensch rostet wenn nichts tut...
Deore wird XT 1000mal überleben da in punkto Robustheit viel besser als ne XT ist. XT ist einfach leichter , aber irgendwo muss man abstriche machen. Willst Pappe als Kasette, hast neues Gewicht Rekord, aber wie lange? Es ist kein Zufall, dass viele Hersteller bei manchen Teilen greifen zu solchen Auswegen weil die auf Zuverlässigkeit setzen  Die Profis setzen deren Material nur ein Sezon auf die probe dann kommt ein neues. Bei uns muss das  Jahrelang aushalten...


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Naja, so ne Deore Kassette ist bei mir immer deutlich flotter von Rost befallen als ne XT. Nebenbei kriegt man die XT deutlich leichter sauber, weil die Kassette offener ist.
> 
> Ich hatte bei mir direkt nach dem Kauf gewechselt, auch weil ich finde das eine Deore nicht an so ein wertiges Rad gehört.



Da bin ich ja nicht der einzige.  Habe auch eine XT am XC6.0... also nichts mehr unter XT oder SRAM X.9 



El Greco schrieb:


> Selbst ein Mensch rostet wenn nichts tut...
> Deore wird XT 1000mal überleben da in punkto Robustheit viel besser als ne XT ist. XT ist einfach leichter , aber irgendwo muss man abstriche machen. Willst Pappe als Kasette, hast neues Gewicht Rekord, aber wie lange? Es ist kein Zufall, dass viele Hersteller bei manchen Teilen greifen zu solchen Auswegen weil die auf Zuverlässigkeit setzen  Die Profis setzen deren Material nur ein Sezon auf die probe dann kommt ein neues. Bei uns muss das  Jahrelang aushalten...



Wer sagt dass die XT schneller kaputt ist als die Deore? Wenn du vorsichtig fährst wird sie bestimmt auch so lange halten. Ausserdem wird dein Freilauf länger halten - der Ringle Freilauf ist aus Alu, die XT Kasette auch. Die verstehn sich prima, die Deore macht Kerben rein. Nach nur 7kb (bergab!) hatte mein Freilauf schon leichte, aber sichtbare Kerben drni von der Deore...


----------



## carthum (11. Februar 2007)

Angeblich ist der Schaltkomfort bei teureren Kassetten auch besser, was immer sich die Industrie darunter vorstellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (11. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Selbst ein Mensch rostet wenn nichts tut...
> Deore wird XT 1000mal überleben da in punkto Robustheit viel besser als ne XT ist. XT ist einfach leichter , aber irgendwo muss man abstriche machen. Willst Pappe als Kasette, hast neues Gewicht Rekord, aber wie lange? Es ist kein Zufall, dass viele Hersteller bei manchen Teilen greifen zu solchen Auswegen weil die auf Zuverlässigkeit setzen  Die Profis setzen deren Material nur ein Sezon auf die probe dann kommt ein neues. Bei uns muss das  Jahrelang aushalten...



Nö, bei der Kette und dem Ritzelpaket handelt es sich wohl eindeuting um ein VErschleßteil, das soll nicht "jahrelang" halten.  Wenn die Kette durch ist schmeißt man auch das Ritzelpaket am Besten mit in die Tonne. Und das ist nach spätestens 2 Jahren der Fall (wenn man so wenig fährt wie ich...) oder nach einer Saison. Solange haben meine XTs bis jetzt immer gehalten und belohnen darf für durch eine Klasse-Funktion und leichte Pflegemöglichkeit.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Nö, bei der Kette und dem Ritzelpaket handelt es sich wohl eindeuting um ein VErschleßteil, das soll nicht "jahrelang" halten.  Wenn die Kette durch ist schmeißt man auch das Ritzelpaket am Besten mit in die Tonne. Und das ist nach spätestens 2 Jahren der Fall (wenn man so wenig fährt wie ich...) oder nach einer Saison. Solange haben meine XTs bis jetzt immer gehalten und belohnen darf für durch eine Klasse-Funktion und leichte Pflegemöglichkeit.



Meine alte Deore Kasette hielt ganze 5-6 Jahre (weiss es nicht genau)! 
Bin aber damit auch nicht sehr oft gefahren.. am meisten dann vor ausrangierung des Bikes (also von 2006 bis das Canyon kam).
Und wenn man frühzeitig die Kette wechselt, muss man auch nicht jedesmal alle Ritzel ersetzen... das ist ein teures Hobby. Lieber mal hin und wieder eine Kette statt lange warten und dann gleich alles ersetzen.
Mal schauen wie lange meine Kette halten wird... vielleicht fliegt sie Ende Jahr schon raus


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2007)

Fakten:

- Das Metall der Deore rostet leichter als das der XT. Habe nicht nur ich mehrfach fest gestellt.

- Die Deore Kassette ist nach zwei Ketten (XT Grade, je 1500-2000km) durch.

- Eine XT Kassette hat bei mir drei bis vier Ketten ausgehalten.

-Auf der XT Kassette schaltet eine gescheite Kette besser. Schau dir mal die Kassetten im Unterschied an. Die XT ist einfach anders bearbeitet was die Steighilfen angeht.

- Die XT Kassette ist leichter sauber zu halten.

- Es sind günstig gesparte 100g am Rad.

Kauft was ihr wollt, fahrt was ihr wollt, ich habe mich entschieden.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Die XT kann garnicht rosten... -> Alu.
Sie kann nur braun werden, wenn die Kette rostet und das auf die XT kommt 
3-4 Ketten?? Wow! Ich dachte die hält unwesentlich länger als die Deore.. also wenns gleich so ein unterschied ist.. respekt!
Ich werds jedenfalls verfolgen.


----------



## luniz (11. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die XT kann garnicht rosten... -> Alu.



Blödsinn... Bei XT Sitzen die fünf größten Ritzel auf einem Spider aus Alu, die Ritzel selber sind aber dennoch aus Stahl. Und sie sind genauso wie DEORE Kassetten verchromt und rosten daher so gut wie garnicht, ausser du machst einen dicken Kratzer rein. 

Die Kassetten, die rosten können, hat hier sicherlich niemand an seinem Fahrrad. (Shimano Altus und noch billiger, die sind nicht verchromt sondern brüniert...)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2007)

Sagen wir es so:

Deore Kassetten machten bei mir immer schneller den Eindruck versifft, kaputt und unbrauchbar zu sein als XT Teile.

Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so:
> 
> Deore Kassetten machten bei mir immer schneller den Eindruck versifft, kaputt und unbrauchbar zu sein als XT Teile.
> 
> Jeder wie er mag.



Richtig, und ich mag meine XT. 
Der Langzeittest ist gerade erst in der anfangsphase.


----------



## tschobi (11. Februar 2007)

luniz schrieb:


> Blödsinn... Bei XT Sitzen die fünf größten Ritzel auf einem Spider aus Alu, die Ritzel selber sind aber dennoch aus Stahl. Und sie sind genauso wie DEORE Kassetten verchromt und rosten daher so gut wie garnicht, ausser du machst einen dicken Kratzer rein.
> 
> Die Kassetten, die rosten können, hat hier sicherlich niemand an seinem Fahrrad. (Shimano Altus und noch billiger, die sind nicht verchromt sondern brüniert...)



Nochmal ganz kurz:
Xt: Alukörper + verchromte Stahlritzel =>264g
deore: Stahl komplett=> 358g

Aber auch verchromte können rosten, wenn Chromschicht beschädigt wird und Flugrost kann ebenfalls entstehen,wenn nicht geölt und nicht benutzt 



> Deore wird XT 1000mal überleben da in punkto Robustheit viel besser als ne XT ist. XT ist einfach leichter , aber irgendwo muss man abstriche machen. Willst Pappe als Kasette, hast neues Gewicht Rekord, aber wie lange? Es ist kein Zufall, dass viele Hersteller bei manchen Teilen greifen zu solchen Auswegen weil die auf Zuverlässigkeit setzen Die Profis setzen deren Material nur ein Sezon auf die probe dann kommt ein neues. Bei uns muss das Jahrelang aushalten...



Kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das eine Xt genausolange wie ne Deore
lebt!!!!!!!!!!Hinzu kommt das der Freilaufkörper auch länger lebt!(nicht billig)
Ich sehe von der langlebigkeit keine gravierenden, spürbaren Unterschiede!
Hatte bisher 1xt , 2deore, 1lx Kasette

Vorteile xt: 
- 94g weniger
- Alu/Alu Kombination besser(Macken im Freilauf)
- Keine Korrosion in Form von Rost zwischen Kassette und Freilauf 
- Alu hat 3 mal höhere Sicherheit gegen plastisches Versagen, was hier  allerdings nicht so die große Rolle spielt.

Die Frage ist noch ob die Stahlqualität der Ritzel unterschiedlich sind! 

Ich denke die wesentlichen Unterschiede sind das Gewicht und das vermeiden von Macken im Freilaufkörper!!

Muss halt jeder selber entscheiden ob es ihm das wert ist!
Generell schlecht würde ich die deore nicht abstempeln! 

Das Rad durchweg mit hochwertigen Komponenten zu bestücken ist natürlich ebenfalls ne feine Sache


----------



## tschobi (11. Februar 2007)

Aber sind ja Verschleißteile, deshalb sollte man sich nicht zu sehr den Kopf zerbrechen!

Wer möchte kann sie schließlich auch erst plattfahren und später umsteigen!


----------



## braintrust (11. Februar 2007)

gibst eigtl die kasetten auch in anderen farben?


----------



## tschobi (11. Februar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> gibst eigtl die kasetten auch in anderen farben?



Die sram x0 hat einen roten Verschlussring, sieht ganz cool aus, aber du meinst wahrscheinlich die Ritzel oder? 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen(Oberflächentechnisch). Verschleißfestigkeit, Teuer.

Aber ist nur ne Vermutung!

Eins musst du mir versprechen!!!!
Du musst unbedingt dein bike, wenns denn mal kommt, posten.
Wolltest du nicht auch farbige Schrauben einbauen, und so einen farbigen Schutzring für den Zahnkranz?


----------



## Yossarian (11. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> - Alu hat 3 mal höhere Sicherheit gegen plastisches Versagen, was hier  allerdings nicht so die große Rolle spielt.



Gegenüber was? Holz?


----------



## tschobi (11. Februar 2007)

> Gegenüber was? Holz?



Nein Stahl!!
Das war übrigens kein  Scherz! 
Ich studiere den Kram! Vorraussetzung ist natürlich die gleiche Spannung:
d.h. bei gleicher Spannung hat Alu größere Dehnung, somit höhere Duktilität!

Verstanden?!


----------



## Fischgesicht (11. Februar 2007)

wird dass hier jetzt zum Kasetten-Thread oder was???


----------



## braintrust (11. Februar 2007)

jo wollte mir dann eiglt nen roten e13 bashring ranmachen, aber den gibs in rot nicht für 3 kättenblätter  
die kurbelschrauben schwirren immernoch im kopf rum...erstmal gucken wie das grün beim esx wird...vllt passt gold ja insgesamt gesehen besser 

naja und wegen roter kassette...es gibt doch auch rote/grüne usw kettenblätter...ist hinten denn die abnutzung so viel größer als vorne?

zum thema: ich warte immernoch auf nen brief mit dem VMT...


----------



## Mustang (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leudz,

kann man eigentlich die Bestellung während der Wartezeit noch stornieren, ohne irgendwas bezahlen zu müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (11. Februar 2007)

Du hast recht, es reicht langsam! 

Anderes Thema:
Was haltet ihr von den Griffen. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir andere dranmachen soll(Schraubgriffe). Nur welche 
Find die E1 von ergon nicht schlecht!
Lasst ihr eure dran? War nur am überlegen, weil die nicht so griffig aussehen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> wird dass hier jetzt zum Kasetten-Thread oder was???


Das verlängert oder verkürzt die Wartezeit nicht. Keine Sorge. 

Am liebsten sind mir inzwischen eh MP3s. CDs sind auch nicht das wahre und Kassetten sind eigentlich total out.

PS: Ich hab so Ergon mit Hörnchen, die leichte lange Variante und bin äußerst zufrieden. Hatte früher immer Handprobleme auf längeren Touren.


----------



## tschobi (11. Februar 2007)

@braintrust: wo hast du die Teile denn gesehen?
Würd mir die gerne mal ansehen.

Hoffe das Canyon next week mal was rausschickt! Frag mich immer noch was das für software Probleme sind?




@Prof:   Du hast die ergons aber am xc, oder?  
Da sehen Die auch gut aus, aber an einem esx?? Hm,ich weiß nicht?


----------



## Fischgesicht (11. Februar 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> Hallo Leudz,
> 
> kann man eigentlich die Bestellung während der Wartezeit noch stornieren, ohne irgendwas bezahlen zu müssen?




?????????????????????? Bist du irre???

wieso denn stornieren???


----------



## Donos (11. Februar 2007)

@Mustang
Ja kann man. Solange bei denen keine extra Kosten wegen deiner Bestellung entstanden sind, ist das kein Problem.Musste ich leider auch machen (bis April warten hät ich nicht ausgehalten)


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

Man kann bis einen Tag vor Montagetermin stornieren, ohne mehrkosten.
@tschobi: Die Iridium Griffe sehn zwar ******** aus, Griffig sind sie aber. Habe schon gehört dass sie schnell mal "durch" sind - meine halten noch


----------



## Wiljan (11. Februar 2007)

Leute ich verabschiede mich:





Wünsche euch viel glück beim warten und Hoffentlich kommt ihren Bike auch früher!


----------



## El Greco (11. Februar 2007)

Die Griffe was ich an habe sind verdammt hart! habe ich gerade eine sauschnelle Runde gedreht zu ersten mal in freiem mit meinem GC 7.0. Ich denke, dass richtige hanschuhe schaffen hier eine Abhilfe. Trotzdem die Geometrie ist so konzipiert, dass man mit dem Hinten und Händen so ein pressdruck auf die Teile macht als wurde man 1 Tone wiegen. 
Ich habe ein anderes Problem. Die Gänge arbeiten gut bis auf die 3 kleine Kasetteritzel. Bei dem kracht und barcht gewaltig bis ein mal der Gang da ist(wenn man den schnelleren Gang einsetzt/umgekehrt ist einwandfrei). Mache ich da was schlecht ? Soll es so sein ? Jemand hat mir den Kasettenschutz ausgebaut, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Felehr begonnen hat weil ziemlich erfahren. Ausserdem die Ritzel glaube ich kann man nicht anders umdrehen oder ?

Andere Frage: Wenn ich über Oberrohr mit mein Hand gleite spüre ich wie der(das?) Rohr ein leichte Sprung macht und es wird schmaller. Ist das normal oder der Ständer zu stark gezogen ? Allerdings ist das wirklich leicht.

Die barends habe ich zu spät bestellt und musste zu Hause allein einbauen...die Griffe herunter zu bekommen ist ein hartes Stück Arbeit, so ein Misst. 

das Rad fährt sich genial alerdings subjektiv betrachtet ziemlich träge (das ist mein erstes MTB). Wenn man schnel fährt bleibt der canyon seinen Spur dermassen treu, dass ich das Gefühl hatte selbst notfalls ihn auf andere Bahn nicht bringen zu können. Es ist rassiges race eeevvveentueell Marathon MTB, aber in Wald schnelle enge passage zu absolvieren mit plötzlichen Richtungwechsel...hm, kann sein , dass ich mich noch nicht traue und die Erfahrung welche fehlt.

Grüß


----------



## El Greco (11. Februar 2007)

Und bitte der Wiljan hat auch die Leitungen so wie ich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Und bitte der Wiljan hat auch die Leitungen so wie ich !



Dann ist das bei den GCs wohl so. Bei XC und ES/X nicht.

Mein Canyon fährt sich auch sehr spurtreu, aber wenn du einigermassen gewöhnt bist kannst du damit auch schnell Singletrails runterheizen und Kurvenhatz betreiben.

Kleiner Tipp, wegen den Griffen nächstes mal: Mit einer Spritze ein wenig Reinigungsbenzin aus der Apotheke o.ä. runterspritzen, dann kannst dus problemlos verschieben. Wenn das Zeug verdunstet ist, hält der Griff gewohnt.
Da ich keinen Bock hatte auf Spritzen und Alkohol hab ichs mit Brunox gemacht  verschieben ging Problemlos und nun halten die Griffe wieder an ihrer gewohnten Position.


----------



## El Greco (11. Februar 2007)

Ja die Griffe haben wie mit ne Spritze eingefeuchtet trotzdem es war ein Stück Arbeit. 
Ich brauche noch gewiss Zeit bis ich mich auf MTB umstelle aber jetzt hatte ich Angst enger die Kurven zu nehmen als währe mein rad weg gerutscht oder mit pedalen Boden angetatscht (kann er das ?).

Wie ist das mit dem schalten verdammt, hat sich die technik von damals nicht geändert so , dass man feinfülig schalten kann ohne  das es kracht und verzögertv ???

Bei Wiljan sehe ich das die Aufkleber wieder andersrum sind (überallgleich).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @Prof:   Du hast die ergons aber am xc, oder?
> Da sehen Die auch gut aus, aber an einem esx?? Hm,ich weiß nicht?


Ja, am XC und auch da sehen sie an dem Lenker mit Rise natürlich in keinster weise schick aus. Aber kotzen muss ich auch nicht und wenn es andere tun ists mir ziemlich wurst. Meine Hände und Handgelenke danken es mir, wenn sie nach 80km und 1500hm immer noch Spaß am fahren haben und nicht wie "früher" fast abgefault sind.
Beim ESX würde ich sie vielleicht nur dranschrauben für ne Tour, weil wenns runter geht sind so Hörnchen leider auch einengend.
Die Griffe selber sind wenn man richtig zupacken muss auch nicht so optimal, weil die Form deutlich schlechter mit viel Schmackes zu greifen ist als Griffe mit weniger Durchmesser die rund sind.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Ja die Griffe haben wie mit ne Spritze eingefeuchtet trotzdem es war ein Stück Arbeit.
> Ich brauche noch gewiss Zeit bis ich mich auf MTB umstelle aber jetzt hatte ich Angst enger die Kurven zu nehmen als währe mein rad weg gerutscht oder mit pedalen Boden angetatscht (kann er das ?).
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem schalten verdammt, hat sich die technik von damals nicht geändert so , dass man feinfülig schalten kann ohne  das es kracht und verzögertv ???



Wenn du dich in eine Kurve legst und auf der Seite das Pedal unten hast kratzt das sehr schnell mal am untergrund. 

Ich kann mit dem XC6.0 problemlos und feinfühlig schalten - man darf halt einfach nicht unter Last schalten, das war schon immer so und wird die nächste Zeit wohl auch so bleiben.


----------



## El Greco (11. Februar 2007)

Ja Ammu ich habe erst mal ein viertel in eine Tiefgarage Probe gemacht da gings noch alles super. Heute in Aussenbereich habe ich kräftig Gas gegeben weil das Ding bittet darum also könnte ihm das nichts antun...
ja ich habe unter voller Last geschaltet !! das waren die kleinste Ritzel und bei dem mus man kräftig drücken, aber...man mus doch kurbeln um schalten zu können oder ? Oder soll ich bei jeder gang wechsel etwas von Gas ?

Was mir noch eingefallen ist am Anfang kammen starke Krachgeräusche aus den hinteren nabe und ich glaube nichts, dass das springende kette war...

Bin gespannt auf Antwort


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Februar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Ja Ammu ich habe erst mal ein viertel in eine Tiefgarage Probe gemacht da gings noch alles super. Heute in Aussenbereich habe ich kräftig Gas gegeben weil das Ding bittet darum also könnte ihm das nichts antun...
> ja ich habe unter voller Last geschaltet !! das waren die kleinste Ritzel und bei dem mus man kräftig drücken, aber...man mus doch kurbeln um schalten zu können oder ? Oder soll ich bei jeder gang wechsel etwas von Gas ?
> 
> Was mir noch eingefallen ist am Anfang kammen starke Krachgeräusche aus den hinteren nabe und ich glaube nichts, dass das springende kette war...
> ...



Unter voller Last zu schalten ist wie ne Ohrfeige mitten während dem Kuscheln mit der Freundin 
Du darfst nicht unter Last schalten... machst Ritzel und Kette kaputt! Wenn du hochschalten willst, musst du schon relativ "Hochtourig" fahren vor dem schalten, eigentlich wie beim Auto. Wenn du bei 1000rpm in nen Gang höher willst, kommt das nicht gut. 

Generell fährt man MTB eher mit hoher Trittfrequenz. Immer aber je nach Geschmack des Fahrers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (12. Februar 2007)

Super Ammu, also soll ich vor dem schalten auf höheren Gang, soll dem Rad quasi ein Schwung geben, oder ? Ich bin konditionel noch zu schwach wie auch in der praxis. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass trotzdem bei MTB gibt es viele ritzel wo man sehr grosse Tritfrequenz braucht(viel zu gross für den geraden Auslauf wie ich gestern Probefahrt machte) und solche bei welchen man eher beschleuinigt oder hält die Geschwindigkeit konstant auf die flache , glatte Gerade hat man gerade noch drei, vier. Schade das ein Race MTB des nicht anders geordnet hat. Aber mit dem wachsenden Erfahrung vielleicht  ändere meine Meinung.
Ich muss denke ich parallelfahrt mit nem Kumpel machen und auf sein Komando passende Gänge einsetzen so kann ich mir ein Blick verschaffen. warum sind die Rohlofs nicht reif genug.... 

Grüß  

Wenn man also stark bergauf fährt kann man nur runterschalten, schliesslich wird man immer langsamer und nicht schneller.


----------



## Yossarian (12. Februar 2007)

Bei einer hochwertigen, präzisen Schaltung mußt du nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde die Last reduzieren.
Das erfordert aber gerade beim MTB mit schnell wechselnden Anforderungen, die aus Geländewechseln resultieren, etwas Übung.
Ich komm ja vom RR und hatte mit dem MTB auch schon ein paar Kracher.  
Der Grund dafür ist bei mir die ungewohnte Betätigung. Wenn man erst darüber nachdenken muß, welchen Hebel man drücken muß, dauert das zu lang.


----------



## braintrust (12. Februar 2007)

ich denke mal dass du deine schaltung einfach ein bissel nachjustieren musst...mehr nich


----------



## achelchen (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, hab gerade von XC4.0 auf 6.0 umgeordert. Die Wartezeit war unerträglich. Es soll mit etwas Glück noch in dieser Woche kommen!


----------



## carthum (12. Februar 2007)

Am 07.02. das GC 6.0 bestellt, heute kam die Rechnung - tschüss


----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2007)

Kaum zu glauben. Hab eben wenigstens schon mal die Bestellbestätigung für mein ESX7 in grün bekommen. Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW15. 

Wollte doch über Ostern die ersten Runden drehen..... 
Schade!

Naja, dann muss mein Alter Hobel wohl noch ein bischen dran glauben!


----------



## Rerun (12. Februar 2007)

@tschobi
Echt, eine Bestellbestätigung? Schriftlich per Post?


----------



## achelchen (12. Februar 2007)

Wer noch nen alten Hobel hat, hat ja Glück. Ich habe den schon verkauft. 
Dank Expressbike geht es ja jetzt schnell (hoffentlich).


----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2007)

Ja per Post!

Hab auch Optitune gewählt, kann sein das das noch ne Woche ausmacht(eigentlich blöd, hab ich aber mal irgendwo gelesen)


----------



## artymod (12. Februar 2007)

so um die wartezeit zu verkürzen habe ich mal eine frage.

was für pedalen für mein zukünftiges Torque FR 9.0 empfehlt ihr mir...

also ich habe mit dem spd m540 geliebäugelt. weil die habe ich schon in meinem anderem bike. was haltet ihr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (12. Februar 2007)

Crank Brothers Eggbeater C & Crank Brothers Eggbeater C & Crank Brothers Eggbeater C  Leicht, günstig und zuverlässig !!


----------



## artymod (12. Februar 2007)

ok danke, ich schau gleich mal nach denen.


----------



## El Greco (12. Februar 2007)

Leute wenn man über Oberrohr von GC 7.0 gleitet merkt man eine minimale Wölbung/Sprung und dann wird der Rohr schmaller(minimal). Ist das bei euch auch so, oder habe cih auf dem Ständer zu ..stark gezogen ???


----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2007)

@El Greco: Hast eigentlich nachgedacht als du ihm die Eggbeater für sein torque empfohlen hast. Meiner Meinung nach sind das die schlechtesten Pedale, die du für ein torque nehmen kannst!

Auf jeden Fall ein Plattformpedal! Am besten eins, wo du auch ausgeklickt schwierige Pasagen meistern kannst.
Es sei denn, du willst mit deinem torque nur Marathon und touren fahren. Das wäre natürlich keine artgerechte Haltung....


----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2007)

@artymod: Die Pedale, die du auch hast, hab ich mir für mein ESX7 auch mitbestellt. Hoffe die sind was. Wichtig ist mir, das der Klickmechanismus nicht allzusehr stört, wenn ich ausgeklickt bin...

Alternative:http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/WebShop.php
sind das die gleichen die Canyon im Programm hat??(Gewicht ist schonmal anders)
oder:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/WebShop.php


----------



## artymod (12. Februar 2007)

*also ich habe mein spd m540 so eingestellt das ich schnell ausklicken kann um bei einem sturz schnell raus zukommen. ich glaube ich werde mir die nochmal holen weil die sind vom preis leistungs verhältniss mit die besten sind. (ist meine Meinung)

@tschobi also touren wenn dann eher selten. ist wie du so schön gesagt hast eine nicht artgerechte haltung  

bin mit den pedalen super zufrieden. als kannst du dir holen oder du holst dir die * *pd-m545 die sind mit platform und mit klick
*


----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2007)

Oh, sorry, meinte natürlich die 545! Die hab ich mir bestellt!



> @tschobi also touren wenn dann eher selten. ist wie du so schön gesagt hast eine nicht artgerechte haltung



Klar das man auch mit so einem bike mal ne tour fährt, die Welt besteht schließlich nicht nur aus singletrails!


----------



## DaBot (12. Februar 2007)

Hab heute auch die Bestellbestätigung für mein ESX7.0 in grau bekommen...   Montagetermin KW13 (auch mit Optitune)... Noch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooolange


----------



## artymod (12. Februar 2007)

ja bin schon am überlegen die auch zu bestellen. habe ja noch ein bißchen zeit bis mein bike endlich kommt. so bis zur 19kw

und zum singletrails muss man ja auch erstmal hinfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (12. Februar 2007)

Hab gerade mal nachgefragt bzgl. Liefertermin meines AL 7.0... eigentlich sollte es KW6 kommen, doch dann:



> Hallo Herr xxx,
> aufgrund der Rückrufaktion der RaceSL Gabel und der verzögerten Auslieferung der Gabeln in Taiwan können wir Ihr Rad leider nicht vor KW 12/13 fertigstellen - wir erhalten die Gabeln voraussichtlich erst in KW 11. Die Bestellbestätigungen konnten wir aufgrund von EDV Problemen wegen der Umstellung auf die neue CI nicht versenden.
> Viele Grüße aus Koblenz



Also erst Anfang April! 

hab zwar noch mein XC6, aber im Flachland macht das nicht wirklich spaß


----------



## Spikey (12. Februar 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nachgefragt bzgl. Liefertermin meines AL 7.0...



Was meinst du mit AL?


----------



## Didi123 (12. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit AL?



Das da: *klick*


----------



## Fischgesicht (12. Februar 2007)

carthum schrieb:


> Am 07.02. das GC 6.0 bestellt, heute kam die Rechnung - tschüss




was heisst da tschüss????

Bei mir kam die Rechnung auch schon aber der Montagetermn ist erst in kw 11!!!

kommt deines etwa früher???


----------



## Spikey (12. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Das da: *klick*



 ach soo, ein Renner *vornkopfklatsch*


----------



## big-p-fan (12. Februar 2007)

So, habe heute mein ESX7 storniert und auf ein Fusion umgeschwenkt.  

Liefertermin: nächste Woche. Dann wird es auch noch was mit Ostern am Gardasee.  

Viel Gedult noch beim Warten. Hoffentlich kommen die Bikes ja früher als angekündigt. Aber KW13 war einfach zu lange... 

Bin weg hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (12. Februar 2007)

So Leute, es ist KW7! Der XC7.0 Countdown läuft ...

Die ersten Informationen aus den schriftlichen Auftragsbestätigungen klingen ja nicht sooo toll. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir diese Woche nicht auch vertröstet werden. 

Als Angestellter eines sehr großen europäischen Flugzeugherstellers weiss ich, dass es kein gutes Gefühl ist, seine Kunden durch verspätete Auslieferungen zu verärgern. Aber bitte bitte keine last-minute Verschiebung!

Naja, alles spekulativ - vielleicht kommt ja morgen die Post und alles ist toll.
Ich will ja auch nicht den Eindruck erwecken ich sei ungeduldig, aber um ehrlich zu sein: Ich bin VERDAMMT UNGEDULDIG!!

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## Mustang (12. Februar 2007)

SOOOO, ich darf jetzt auch offiziel in diesem Wartezimmer Platz nehmen  
Aber leider auch sehr lange. Mein bestelltes Nerve XC 5.0 lässt noch Ende April (KW17) auf sich warten  

@punkrockhamburg: Hast du dein 7.0er in weiß bestellt? wenn ja, dann uploade mal bitte viele Fotos. Wenn das weiß wirklich sehr geil aussieht, würde ich u.U. noch upgraden.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (12. Februar 2007)

wow hier melden sich aber einige mit einer Stornierung ab!

OK Ungeduld hin oder her - aber habt ihr kein 2.Bike? Habe heute im feinen Nieselregen ne runde mit dem alten CC-Bock gedreht und meinen Spaß daran gehabt. Das lenkt einen nen bissl ab. Meine neuen Pedale habe ich bei der gelegenheit auch ausprobiert.

Na ja evtl. bin ich auch viel zu Geduldig - aber wie heißt es so schön: Geduld wird belohnt

hoffen wirs ... von der Ausstattung bekommt man bei Canyon schon einiges geboten
Obwohl man auch mit Was anderen gut Glücklich werden kann!


----------



## MX33 (12. Februar 2007)

@ punkrock..

da wirst du dich wohl noch etwas im Wartezimmer aufhalten müssen.
Mir wurde letzte Woche , auf telefonische Nachfrage, die Auslieferung meines XC7 (weiß) für KW 9 genannt!


----------



## punkrockhamburg (12. Februar 2007)

MX33 schrieb:


> @ punkrock..
> 
> da wirst du dich wohl noch etwas im Wartezimmer aufhalten müssen.
> Mir wurde letzte Woche , auf telefonische Nachfrage, die Auslieferung meines XC7 (weiß) für KW 9 genannt!



Oh kacke. wann hast Du denn bestellt? Letzte woche hieß es bei mir noch kw7... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## MX33 (12. Februar 2007)

am 05.12 habe ich bestellt !
Größe M


----------



## DaMudda (12. Februar 2007)

YES!!!!
Habe heute Bestellbestätigung erhalten!! ESX7 VMT : 16.03.2007
Besser gehts nicht - hab am 13.03. die letzte Klausur anner Uni und dann direkt danach gibts das neue Beik!!!
*FREUDE*  *FETT*


----------



## Berny2010 (12. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> YES!!!!
> Habe heute Bestellbestätigung erhalten!! ESX7 VMT : 16.03.2007
> Besser gehts nicht - hab am 13.03. die letzte Klausur anner Uni und dann direkt danach gibts das neue Beik!!!
> *FREUDE*  *FETT*



Beik!!!????????????????????

Dann viel Glück bei deiner Klausur !!!!!!!!!!! und auch bei deinem Bike Termin !!!!!!!


----------



## tschobi (12. Februar 2007)

@daMudda: Wieso bekommst du dein *bike* schon so früh? 
meins VMT: KW15
Hast du letzten Sommer bestellt? 

Welche Farbe und Größe?


----------



## Spikey (12. Februar 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Oh kacke. wann hast Du denn bestellt? Letzte woche hieß es bei mir noch kw7... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!



 und um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren, ich hab am Freitag angerufen und man sagte mir KW 8 für XC 7 in weiss. Bestellt habe ich am 31. Januar!

Aber egal, ob 7, 8, oder 9, solange es nicht die 10. KW wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## artymod (12. Februar 2007)

ihr bekommt eure bikes alle so früh ;( 
muss noch bis zur 19 kw warten


----------



## curse167 (12. Februar 2007)

Sooooooo, eigentlich sollte mein Bike ja erst in KW 11 kommen....Heute habe ich aber eine Mail erhalten, dass das Bike soeben verschickt wurde!!!!!!!!Geill!!!!
Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## DaMudda (12. Februar 2007)

Dachte Beik wird so wie Keit geschrieben?? Aber danke an alles Rechtschreibperformer!! (Auch wenns lange her ist: Ich hatte Englisch-LK)

Hab das ESX 7.0 in S.
Bestellt...mmm...so Anfang Dezember...


----------



## Seiffer (12. Februar 2007)

Es heißt Rad, warum MUSS man da ein englisches Wort für nehmen, wenn's ein deutsches gibt...

*aufreg* 

Nur von blöden Anglizismen umgeben...


----------



## El Greco (13. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @El Greco: Hast eigentlich nachgedacht als du ihm die Eggbeater für sein torque empfohlen hast. Meiner Meinung nach sind das die schlechtesten Pedale, die du für ein torque nehmen kannst!
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein Plattformpedal! Am besten eins, wo du auch ausgeklickt schwierige Pasagen meistern kannst.
> Es sei denn, du willst mit deinem torque nur Marathon und touren fahren. Das wäre natürlich keine artgerechte Haltung....



Nein ehrlich gesagt, unüberlegt geschrieben ohne nachzudenken...sind die aber für meine ruhige fahrweise (ruhig heisst nicht unbedingt langsam) nicht optimal ??? Ich bin...noch nicht mit Klickis gefahren daher auch wenn das nicht die Thread-Thema ist...gibt es bessere Alternativen ?


----------



## artymod (13. Februar 2007)

wie gesagt alternativ die shimano pd-m540 oder mit plattform die pd-m545 die sind alle beide gut


----------



## tschobi (13. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Dachte Beik wird so wie Keit geschrieben?? Aber danke an alles Rechtschreibperformer!! (Auch wenns lange her ist: Ich hatte Englisch-LK)
> 
> Hab das ESX 7.0 in S.



Du meinst mit Keit jawohl nicht den Lenkdrachen für surfer?! Der wird nämlich auch *kite* geschrieben! Ist ja auch egal! Sorry, is ja nicht schlimm...
Ich mach bestimmt auch viele Fehler! 
Hast du ein Glück mit deinem bike. Dann kannst du ja nur hoffen, das Ostern geiles Wetter ist! 
Welche Maße hast du denn, das du ein s genommen hast?

@ El Greco: War von mir natürlich auch ein wenig übertrieben...
Die eggbeater sind mit Sicherheit super Pedale, aber artymod fährt ein "freeride" bike und da schraubt man meiner Meinung nach Plattformpedale dran, was nicht heißt ohne Klick!
Für dich (Grand Canyon) sind die sicher ne gute Wahl!


----------



## braintrust (13. Februar 2007)

watt kw 13?! man man man...wollte auch über ostern ne runde drehen....und ich dachte schon dass sich das vllt mit meinem gran canaria urlaub überschneidet...eine sorge weniger


----------



## DonSimon (13. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

nach dem 1.Versuch(Beule am Oberrohr), kam heute die neue Lieferung.
Alles wunderbar  

Yellowstone 4.0  Gr.S

Schönen Dank an alle CANYON-Mitarbeiter. Hat doch alles sehr gut geklappt.
Liefertermin war auch KW8, wenn der Transportschaden nicht gewesen wäre, hätte ich es auch 2 Wochen früher gehabt, also klappt das mit den Lieferterminen doch hervorragend.

So dann alle Wartenden noch eine schöne Vorfreude, bald ist es soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (13. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> YES!!!!
> Habe heute Bestellbestätigung erhalten!! ESX7 VMT : 16.03.2007
> Besser gehts nicht - hab am 13.03. die letzte Klausur anner Uni und dann direkt danach gibts das neue Beik!!!
> *FREUDE*  *FETT*



Moment mal, ich will auch mal endlich ne Bestellbestätigung haben...   Verschicken die die jetzt gerade? Ich habe irgendwie so ein komisches Gefühl, solange ich nichts schriftliches in der Hand habe...

Vielleicht wirds ja doch noch vor Ostern, habe nämlich nach Ostern ne Woche Urlaub und das würde ja ganz gut passen, um sich an den neuen Bock zu gewöhnen...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## achelchen (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo, habe gestern die schriftliche Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Heute kam sie gleich nochmal! Doppelt hält besser.


----------



## braintrust (13. Februar 2007)

hmmm bei mir kam noch gar nix an...


----------



## thomas1577 (13. Februar 2007)

Jau,habe gerade die Bestellbestätigung des Canyon´s aus dem Briefkasten gefischt mit Montagetermin..14.Woche..

Und ein "Entschuldigungsschreiben" liegt auch bei.Weil es so lange dauerte mit der schriftlichen Bestätigung..

Alles wird gut...


----------



## Spikey (13. Februar 2007)

Nix! Hab den Briefkasten abmontiert, umgedreht, draufgeschlagen, geschüttelt, nix! Keine Bestätigung von canyon. Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste könnte man meinen ich hätte gar nix bestellt. 

Canyon halt! Ist ja schon fast wie ein Markenzeichen, man muss alles positiv sehen!


----------



## 2stpsfwd (13. Februar 2007)

wann ich Termin habe steht jetzt auch fest - fand vorhin so nen kleines Briefchen im Kasten
VMT meines ESX 6.0: 13KW - pünktlich zum Begin des Sommersemesters welch glücklicher Zufall! (Vorsicht Ironie!)
und so nen kleines "Entschuldigungsschreiben" war auch mit dabei (etwas Eigenwerbung für RR-Team, Fumics und Bike-Camps naja)

Hoffe mal das der Termin bleibt und das Rad ohne Macken hier ankommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runner84 (13. Februar 2007)

Ich hab heute endlich die Bestellbestätigung für mein Nerve XC 5.0 im Briefkasten gefunden. Überraschung gab's keine, Montagetermin ist KW 14, also direkt vor Ostern wie angekündigt. Ich hoffe, dass ich da dann die ersten Runden drehen kann und in der Zwischenzeit kann mich das Rad nicht beim lernen auf die Prüfungen ablenken...hat auch seinen Vorteil


----------



## thomas1577 (13. Februar 2007)

Montagetermin 14. Woche...oh,mann..werde das Rad im Laden abholen und muß es einmal gesehen haben..bei Nichtgefallen lasse ich es da...

Wenn alle vor Ostern Ihr Bike bekommen wird es voll in den Wäldern...


----------



## Didi123 (13. Februar 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Montagetermin 14. Woche...oh,mann..werde das Rad im Laden abholen und muß es einmal gesehen haben..bei Nichtgefallen lasse ich es da...



Eigtl. sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein ob einem eine Ware gefällt oder nicht, bevor man etwas kauft, findest du nicht ?
Womöglich hättest Du besser im Shop um die Ecke ein Rad gekauft, der gute Mann hätte dir sicher auch gerne Big Bettys montiert.


----------



## Splashfin (13. Februar 2007)

yo habe heute auch die Bestellbestätigung für mein grünes ESX 7.0 in XL im Briefkasten vorgefunden...

aber bei mir steht nix von wegen Montagetermin...wo steht des denn, auf nem extra Brief??
der Typ am Telefon meinte KW 13


----------



## braintrust (13. Februar 2007)

mal ne frage weil ja morgen valentinstag ist und bei hibike aktion ist:

meint ihr, dass dem grünen ESX7 son paar rote kettenblattschrauben stehen würden? oder doch lieber goldene? oder einfach sein lassen?

stell mir das dann so vor, dass ich mir so 1-2 jahren ne hübsche hope mono oder so drannbastel und da dann auch alles was geht in rot...oder beisst sich das mit dem grün so derbe?


----------



## cos75 (13. Februar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> meint ihr, dass dem grünen ESX7 son paar rote kettenblattschrauben stehen würden? oder doch lieber goldene? oder einfach sein lassen?
> 
> stell mir das dann so vor, dass ich mir so 1-2 jahren ne hübsche hope mono oder so drannbastel und da dann auch alles was geht in rot...oder beisst sich das mit dem grün so derbe?


Ist schon hart, diese Wartezeit ?


----------



## Mustang (13. Februar 2007)

Runner84 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute endlich die Bestellbestätigung für mein Nerve XC 5.0 im Briefkasten gefunden. Überraschung gab's keine, Montagetermin ist KW 14, also direkt vor Ostern wie angekündigt. Ich hoffe, dass ich da dann die ersten Runden drehen kann und in der Zwischenzeit kann mich das Rad nicht beim lernen auf die Prüfungen ablenken...hat auch seinen Vorteil



Hi Runner,

wann hast du dein Bike denn bestellt? Ich hab gestern das gleiche Modell in schwarz und in Größe S bestellt und muss noch bis KW 17 warten


----------



## Hitzi (13. Februar 2007)

DonSimon schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> nach dem 1.Versuch(Beule am Oberrohr),



Sorry, aber es heißt "Delle" und nicht "Beule" am Oberrohr. Eine Delle schlägt man ins Metall und eine Beule kannst Du am Kopf bekommen, wenn man mit dem Oberrohr zuschlägt  

Mußte ja mal gesagt werden............    

Der Rest ist natürlich Super für Dich  

Viel Spaß damit 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern die schriftliche Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Heute kam sie gleich nochmal! Doppelt hält besser.



Doppelt hält besser, da bin ich ja glücklicherweise nicht der einzige. 
Heute ein A4-Brief von Canyon Adressiert.. was wollen die von mir?
Juhu, mein zweiter Kettenstrebenschützer  Den kann ich auf der andern Seite hinmachen, dann ists Symmetrisch! 

Oder vielleicht riechen die, dass ich eventuell im 08 ein Canyon RR ins Auge fasse und liefern schon Einzelteile welche da garnicht hingehören


----------



## Langley (13. Februar 2007)

Bei uns war heute wieder nix in der Postbox. Schnüff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achelchen (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Wartegemeinde, habe soeben eine Mail von Canyon erhalten, darin steht das ein Bike auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Was wird das wohl bedeuten? Da muß ich bestimmt diese Woche noch Radfahren!


----------



## 2stpsfwd (13. Februar 2007)

@braintrust
Wenn dann ne M4 Mono - hatte schon gedacht es ginge um eine Mono MINI (die Taugt für nen Enduro als Hinterradbremse)! aber bei der Farbkombi Schwarz/Rot is ne Avid J7 (mit rotem Verstellrad + Schwarzen Körper) auch in betracht zu ziehen!

aber mal abwarten was in 1-2 jahren so auf dem Bike Markt ist (Hope Pro III Naben sehen ja scharf aus *G*)


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Februar 2007)

achelchen schrieb:


> Hallo Wartegemeinde, habe soeben eine Mail von Canyon erhalten, darin steht das ein Bike auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Was wird das wohl bedeuten? Da muß ich bestimmt diese Woche noch Radfahren!



Zackzack Geld holen, wenn nicht schon morgen, stehts halt am Donnerstag vor der Türe!


----------



## curse167 (13. Februar 2007)

Sooo, bin weg ausm Wartezimmer, hier mein nagelneues ES 6.0!!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Februar 2007)

Du hast ja garkeins. 

(Wo bleibt das Bild?  )


----------



## DaMudda (13. Februar 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Es heißt Rad, warum MUSS man da ein englisches Wort für nehmen, wenn's ein deutsches gibt...
> 
> *aufreg*
> 
> Nur von blöden Anglizismen umgeben...



Recht hadder!! Aber Beik ist die eingedeutschte Version. 

@ Tschobi : Ich hoffe du verstellst Dich nur so...glaubst du im Ernst ich weiss nicht wie man BEIK und KEIT schreibt?? Auweia...Soll ich solche Sprüche in Zukunft EXTRA FÜR DICH als Ironie kennzeichnen?? Dachte der geneigte Leser hätte bereits gemerkt das das nicht ganz ernst war...


@ Alle ES-Besitzer : Kann man bei euch die Sattelstütze vollständig versenken?? Am Testrad in K-Town gabs da leider schon Unterschiede - am ausgestellten ES7 und ESX6 ohne Probleme bis Anschlag durchgerutscht - am ESX7 gings nicht ganz rein und die letzten Zentimeter schon sehr straff...wäre mal interessant zu wissen!!


----------



## tschobi (14. Februar 2007)

@DaMudda: Nein, hab mir schon gedacht das du bike schreiben kannst! 
Entspann dich...nehm alles zurück 

@all, die eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten haben: wieso habt ihr alle ein Entschuldigungsschreiben dabei. Bei mir war nichts dabei! Wahrscheinlich hab ich die Jungs zu oft genervt....

@Splashfin: Bei mir steht der Termin in der Zeile unter dem Endbetrag!

@braintrust: Denke rote Kettenblattschrauben werden ganz gut aussehen!
Gold, ich weiß nicht, naja vielleicht doch. Würde einfach warten, wie die Farbe dann 100% in real aussieht. Dann mal sehen, aber keine schlechte Idee.
schau mal hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3442528#post3442528

sisu hat da ihr bike reingestellt mit blauen Kettenblattschrauben. Passend zu den Felgen....sehr schön, wie ich finde!


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Recht hadder!! Aber Beik ist die eingedeutschte Version.


Evtl. solltest du weniger von Dubbels Beiträgen lesen...


----------



## Langley (14. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @braintrust: Denke rote Kettenblattschrauben werden ganz gut aussehen!
> Gold, ich weiß nicht, naja vielleicht doch. Würde einfach warten, wie die Farbe dann 100% in real aussieht. Dann mal sehen, aber keine schlechte Idee.
> schau mal hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3442528#post3442528
> 
> sisu hat da ihr bike reingestellt mit blauen Kettenblattschrauben. Passend zu den Felgen....sehr schön, wie ich finde!



Frage: Welche (Art) Schrauben(groesse) braucht man denn an einer XT Kurbel ?

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (14. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @Splashfin: Bei mir steht der Termin in der Zeile unter dem Endbetrag!



nö haben die wahrscheinlich bei mir vergessen hinzuschreiben, werde mich noch mal drum kümmern...


----------



## 2stpsfwd (14. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:
			
		

> @all, die eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten haben: wieso habt ihr alle ein Entschuldigungsschreiben dabei. Bei mir war nichts dabei! Wahrscheinlich hab ich die Jungs zu oft genervt....



tja hasts dir wohl mit den Canyon Jungs verscherzt - werden dich an der Hotline jetzt immer extra lange warten lassen und in dein neues Rad ein paar Beulen extra reinschlagen *sry*


----------



## fox hunter (14. Februar 2007)

schon irgendwelche bestellbestätigungen für torque´s raus? 
hab am 1.1. bestellt. 
wie lang kanns wohl noch dauern?


----------



## GerhardO (14. Februar 2007)

... nein!


----------



## cisco (14. Februar 2007)

weiß jemand, ob man den anlieferungstermin mit dhl abstimmen kann.
ich bin immer erst ab ca. 17 uhr zu hause und vorher kann das bike niemand annehmen. 
wie plant ihr eure anlieferung ein???


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2007)

cisco schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob man den anlieferungstermin mit dhl abstimmen kann.
> ich bin immer erst ab ca. 17 uhr zu hause und vorher kann das bike niemand annehmen.
> wie plant ihr eure anlieferung ein???



In die Firma liefern lassen, zu Eltern, Bekannten, Nachbarn (-> andere Lieferadresse angeben, wo sicher jemand daheim ist), einfach nicht daheim sein und am nächsten Tag auf der Post abholen...
Ich lass' es in die Firma schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (14. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich lass' es in die Firma schicken...



Ick ooch, fahrs dann mit dem Van vom Chef nach hause


----------



## cisco (14. Februar 2007)

hmmm das wird schwierig...gibt canyon eigentlich den genauen versendetermin (tagesaktuell) mit trackingnummer bekannt?


----------



## vtrkalle (14. Februar 2007)

Noch von kurzen habe ich von Canyon diese E-Mail erhalten
_"Folgende Liefertermine sind momentan aktuell:
WXC 8.0: KW 17
XC 7.0 : KW 8
GC 9.0 : KW 11
Viele Grüße aus Koblenz"_Und jetzt habe ich das das GC 9.0 schon erhalten,  wenn das so weiter geht, Cayon ich  dich


----------



## Spikey (14. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Noch von kurzen habe ich von Canyon diese E-Mail erhalten
> _"Folgende Liefertermine sind momentan aktuell:
> WXC 8.0: KW 17
> XC 7.0 : KW 8
> ...



Glückwunsch!
Habe ein Terminupdate für XC 7.0: *KW 9*


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Habe ein Terminupdate für XC 7.0: *KW 9*



Hmm, hast Du etwa Post bekommen...?


----------



## vtrkalle (14. Februar 2007)

ich habe mit Canyon telefoniert und die haben mir für das XC 7.0 KW 8 bestäigt  



Didi123 schrieb:


> Hmm, hast Du etwa Post bekommen...?


----------



## fitze (14. Februar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ... nein!



Hab auch noch nix...


----------



## punkrockhamburg (14. Februar 2007)

Hab heute mal (wieder) angerufen. Ergebnis:

XC 7.0 Montage: KW7-8
Es gebe aber grundsätzlich +/- 2 Wochen Toleranz. Aha.

Ich harre jetzt einfach den Dingen die da kommen. Informationspolitik war noch nie Canyons Stärke. Vielleicht gibts ja tatsächlich noch eine Bestellbestätigung.

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## braintrust (14. Februar 2007)

menno...heute wieder kein brief in der post...


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Februar 2007)

@ punkrockhamburg: das xc7 in weiß???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (14. Februar 2007)

Ja. In weiß, Größe S.

Um genau zu sein: Der Mitarbeiter sagte, für mein Rad stünde da als Termin der 16.02. Es sei aber sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sich da was verschiebt. 
In meinem Fall eher nach hinten. Was immer das auch heißt... 

 Ich hatte so den Eindruck er wolle auf keinen Fall irgendeine Zusage machen.

Post gabs übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Spikey (14. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hmm, hast Du etwa Post bekommen...?



Nee ich habe angerufen, man hat mir KW 9 gesagt.


----------



## soon_forget (14. Februar 2007)

Das es9.0 wartet nur noch auf die Überweisung des fälligen Betrages!


----------



## dawncore (14. Februar 2007)

Dann aber sofort Pics und ab in die Gallerie wenn das Schmuckstück da ist, gelle


----------



## googlehupf (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Mit-Wartenden, habe heute eine "Bestellbestätigung" für mein XC 5 per Post erhalten. Gedruckt wurde die Bestätigung am 07.02.07. Bin nun schon froh das meine Bestellung eingetütet wurde. "Voraussichtlicher" Montagetermin KW14!!!


----------



## Andy306 (14. Februar 2007)

Juhuu!
Ich habe heute die Bestellbestätigung für mein ESX7.0 bekommen!
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW13.

lg
Andy


----------



## Spikey (14. Februar 2007)

Der Thread hier macht mich feddich


----------



## Hitzi (14. Februar 2007)

Ruhig Spikey - ich habe auch noch nix gehört   Wird schon noch......... Geduld ist eine Tugend !  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## dawncore (14. Februar 2007)

curse167 schrieb:


> Sooo, bin weg ausm Wartezimmer, hier mein nagelneues ES 6.0!!!!



hier ein Link zum Bild des Bikes, wo es größer ist.

Das Bild ist aber MATT-schwarz. Kann mir das einer erklären? auf der Homepage "shiny-Black" und auch auf dem Bild so, hier matt.  

Und, curse, ist das ein ES6 in der Größe S ?

http://www.abload.de/img/komplettk73.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (15. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ruhig Spikey - ich habe auch noch nix gehört   Wird schon noch......... Geduld ist eine Tugend !
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Hitzi



 ICH BIN RUHIG!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (15. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ... Geduld ist eine Tugend !



*Geduld ist die Kunst, nur langsam wütend zu werden.* 
(Japanisches Sprichwort)


----------



## tschobi (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo, war gestern in Koblenz! 
War in der Nähe und hab noch mal einen Abstecher gemacht 

Hab das ESX und ES Probegefahren, weil ich zwischen zwei Größen stehe!
Zwischen M und L.... war mir halt noch unsicher!
Hab mich dann eindeutig für M entschieden... (181cm,86cm)

Und wollte die beiden Gabeln noch mal ein wenig über den Hof prügeln um zu testen... soweit das da möglich war  

Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten bis KW15 

Allen Anderen schon mal viel Spaß mit ihren bikes, und immer schön Bilder in die Gallerie...


----------



## Spikey (15. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> *Geduld ist die Kunst, nur langsam wütend zu werden.*
> (Japanisches Sprichwort)



Oder aber auch:

*Geduld ist die Tugend der Esel. *
(Sprichwort aus Frankreich)







Für alle hier im Wartezimmer:
*G E D U L D*


----------



## 2stpsfwd (15. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das ESX und ES Probegefahren,  ...





> wollte die beiden Gabeln noch mal ein wenig über den Hof prügeln um zu testen



was ists nun geworden? ESX oder ES?


----------



## artymod (15. Februar 2007)

So habe so eben meine bestellung geändert. es wird nun ein NERVE ESX 8.0 und liefertermin ist ende märz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (15. Februar 2007)

gott sei dank muss ich nicht mehr warten bin meinem Nerve XC4.0 schon 200km gefahren und ich finds super. Man muss auch sagen die Canyon Werkstatt hat das Rad sehr gut aufgebaut  was ein klein wenig peinlich war waren die Speichenreflektoren aber naja die kann man ja abbauen.


----------



## artymod (15. Februar 2007)

das stimmt die kann man abbauen. weil die sehen voll ******* aus.


----------



## Didi123 (15. Februar 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> das stimmt die kann man abbauen. weil die sehen voll ******* aus.



*FALSCH!!!* 

Die *MUSS *man abbauen, und zwar *BEVOR *man die *OBLIGATORISCHEN BILDER* in die *Die große Canyon-Galerie* stellt...!


----------



## Berny2010 (15. Februar 2007)

ABMELD !!!!!!!

Hallo Leue ich melde mich jetzt aus diesem Thread ab, denn!!!!!
es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa     
Heute wurde mein XC9 geliefert und zwar OHNE Beuel.
es ist zwar ziemlich traurig, daß die Jungs von Canyon es nicht für nötig erachten ein Wort des bedauerns zu finden für die erste Lieferung mit Delle im Oberrohr.
Aber damit kann ich JETZT auch leben.
Viel glück für euch und eure Lieferung


----------



## King Jens one (15. Februar 2007)

schick dann viel spaß damit


----------



## artymod (15. Februar 2007)

schick schick ... gratulier dir das du es geschaft hast.


----------



## braintrust (15. Februar 2007)

haben die in k-town jetzt mal nen "serien"ESX7 in grün da oder immer noch den glänzenden prototyp?


btw: gestern hab ich mir die 5050 bestellt...die farbplatten gibs in army green  bin mal gespannt auf die teile

PS: hab heute wieder keinen brief erhalten....


----------



## Berny2010 (15. Februar 2007)

"mehr Bier"
"mehr Bier"
"mehr Bier"


----------



## GerhardO (15. Februar 2007)

Äh, Berny - Du musst noch die Preisschilder abmachen...!


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. Februar 2007)

Beruhigt euch !
Ich habe Anfang Dezember bestellt und habe ausser der elektronischen Antwort des Bestellsystems noch kein Lebenszeichen von Canyon gehört.

Seit drei Wochen rufe ich im Wochenrythmus mal an und höhre mir die selbe Antwort an. Glaube dass bei solch nervigen Anrufern wie mir eine beruhigende Antwort vom Band abgespielt wird ?!?

Jetzt solls bald mal montiert werden, denn der Montageauftrag wurde bereits ausgedruckt.
....riesig freu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (15. Februar 2007)

@ braintrust: nur das glänzende, denke die werden das Andere auch vorher nicht mehr reinkriegen...


----------



## cisco (15. Februar 2007)

@all
Ich hoffe ich kann Euch und mich damit trösten. Denn ich bin dabei Vielbesagte zu verlieren.  

Ahme den Gang der Natur nach. Ihr Geheimnis ist die Geduld. 
(Ralph Waldo Emerson)  

Alles kommt zu dem von selbst, der warten kann. 
(Sprichwort)  

Als ich meinen Schmerz auf dem Acker der Geduld pflanzte, brachte er die Frucht des Glücks hervor. 
(Khalil Gibran)  

Ausdauer ist konzentrierte Geduld. 
(Thomas Carlyle)  

Bäume sind Meister der Geduld: Sie bieten Schatten und liefern uns Obst, und Vögel nisten in ihren Zweigen. Und lehren sie uns nicht jedes Jahr, aufs neue mit frischem Mut wieder anzufangen?
(Dom Helder Camara)  

Das Gras wächst nicht schneller, wenn man daran zieht.
(aus Afrika)  

Der Jammer mit der Menschheit ist, dass die Klugen feige, die Tapferen dumm und die Fähigen ungeduldig sind. Das Ideal wäre der tapfere Kluge mit der nötigen Geduld. 
(Truman Capote)  

Der Mensch - ein Exempel der beispiellosen Geduld der Natur.  
(Christian Morgenstern)    

Der Teufel lässt sich am besten mit der Geduld schlagen, denn er hat keine. 
(Carl Gustav Jung)  

Die Geduld ist aller Schmerzen Arznei. 
(Sprichwort aus Deutschland)  

Die Liebe hat zwei Töchter: die Güte und die Geduld. 
(Sprichwort)  

Ein Kind, dem mit Toleranz begegnet wird, lernt Geduld.
(unbekannt)  

Es gibt keine einfachen Lösungen für sehr komplizierte Probleme. Man muss den Faden geduldig entwirren, damit er nicht reißt. 
(Michail Sergejewitsch Gorbatschow)  

Es ist leicht, geduldig zu sein, wenn man ein Schaf ist. 
(Adolf N. Nowaczynski)  

Geduld ist das Ausdauertraining für die Hoffnung.
(unbekannt)  

Geduld ist der Schlüssel zur Freude. 
(Sprichwort aus Arabien)  

Geduld ist die Kunst, nur langsam wütend zu werden. 
(Japanisches Sprichwort)  

Geduld ist die Tugend der Esel. 
(Sprichwort aus Frankreich)  

Geduld ist ein verborgener Schatz der Seele.
(unbekannt)  

Geduld ist gezähmte Leidenschaft.
(unbekannt)  

Geduld ist eine Tugend des Indianers und bringt einem christlichen Weißen keine Schande.
(unbekannt)  

Geduld ist letztlich nichts anderes als eine Form von Liebe. 
(Daniel Haas)  

Geduld und Humor sind zwei Kamele, die dich durch jede Wüste bringen. 
(Sprichwort aus Arabien)  

Geduld, Vernunft und Hafergrütze, die sind zu allen Dingen nütze. 
(Bauernregel)  

Hab' Geduld in allen Dingen, vor allem aber mit dir selbst. 
(Franz von Sales)  

Ich glaube, dass die Ungeduld, mit der man seinem Ziele zueilt, die Klippe ist, an der gerade oft die besten Menschen scheitern. 
(Friedrich Hölderlin)  

Ist man in kleinen Dingen nicht geduldig, bringt man die großen Vorhaben zum Scheitern.
(Konfuzius)  

Jeder Europäer, der nach Indien kommt, lernt Geduld, wenn er keine hat, und er verliert sie, wenn er sie hat.
(aus Indien)  

Mit dem Glück muss man es machen wie mit der Gesundheit: Es genießen, wenn es günstig ist, Geduld haben, wenn es ungünstig ist, und zu gewaltsamen Mitteln nur im äußersten Notfall greifen. 
(Francois Duc de La Rochefoucault)  

Sag Ja, wenn dir das Glück nicht lacht, wenn etwas dir Probleme macht. Sag Ja zu jedem Augenblick, dann geht es besser dir ein Stück. Denn wenn du dich dagegenstellst, du tiefer in den Abgrund fällst. So wart geduldig auf die Wende, denn jedes Leid hat mal ein Ende. 
(Cornelia Hödtke) 

Um herauszubekommen, mit wem man es zu tun hat, muss man einem Menschen Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit widmen.
(Hertha Firnberg)


----------



## GerhardO (15. Februar 2007)

Amen.


----------



## clausw (15. Februar 2007)

Lt. nettem Hotline Mitarbeiter sollte mein es9 gr. L seit letztem Freitag in der Montage sein, hab aber bis jetzt noch keine Mail "Ihr Bike wurde versendet" (zahle mit Kreditkarte) bekommen. Frage: Wie lange dauert die Montage 
Halte das warten wo es das ES9 in L schon als Express Bike gibt nicht mehr aus, will schon damit fahren


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. Februar 2007)

@clausw:
Ich dachte das ES9.0 wird wegen der "Schickimicki-Felgen" erst Ende März ausgeliefert ?
So war mal der Stand Mitte Januar soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## clausw (15. Februar 2007)

Plan war auch KW11, zum Glück gibts anscheinend die es9 schon, siehe
Canyon Express Bike.


----------



## Berny2010 (15. Februar 2007)

Ach ja.....ich hab es noch nicht realisiert, daß es geklappt hat.


----------



## achelchen (15. Februar 2007)

Abmeldung aus dem Wartezimmer! Mein XC 6.0 kam heute.
-achelchen-


----------



## Hitzi (15. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Oder aber auch:
> 
> *Geduld ist die Tugend der Esel. *
> (Sprichwort aus Frankreich)
> ...



Geduld ist letztlich nichts anderes als eine Form von Liebe. 

Edit: War auch schon hier zu lesen - Sorry - 
(Daniel Haas)

Der ist auch nicht schlecht. Leider ist er Valentinstag schon vorbei  

Grüße Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CTD (16. Februar 2007)

clausw schrieb:


> Lt. nettem Hotline Mitarbeiter sollte mein es9 gr. L seit letztem Freitag in der Montage sein, hab aber bis jetzt noch keine Mail "Ihr Bike wurde versendet" (zahle mit Kreditkarte) bekommen. Frage: Wie lange dauert die Montage
> Halte das warten wo es das ES9 in L schon als Express Bike gibt nicht mehr aus, will schon damit fahren



die von dir gewünschte bestätigung bekommst du auch als "ausländer" mit kreditkartenzahlung. als nächstes bekommst du ansatzloas dein bike. mir wurde das aber telefonisch gesagt, dass das immer so ist.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (16. Februar 2007)

Moin, Moin ! 

Ich hab's gestern nicht mehr ausgehalten und auch mal eine mail an Canyon geschickt, wann mein XC 7.0 (schwarz, Gr. M) zusammengebaut wird. In der Bestell-Bestätigungs-mail stand KM 7.
Heute kam Antwort: Montagetermin KW 8  

Jetzt lese ich auf der Canyon-Homepage gerade, das der Verkauf und die Werkstatt am Montag wegen Karneval geschlossen haben. 
Oh Gott - hoffentlich bekomme ich dann kein "Nach-Rosenmontag-mit-dickem-Kopf-zusammengebautes-Bike"  

Na ja, unser Postbote weiß auf jeden Fall schon bescheid (und das ist ein ganz netter - der haut sicher keine Beule in den Rahmen)

Schönes Wochenende 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## artymod (17. Februar 2007)

Der Postmann war da. und was hat er mir gebracht. eine Bestellbestätigung ... so der erste Schritt ist getan


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (17. Februar 2007)

Sagt mal, muss der Roland Arnold die Bestellbestätigungen noch alle persönlich unterschreiben?

Wenn das EDV-system wieder geht (und davon gehe ich aus, weil soviel schon Post erhalten haben), wieso werden dann die Bestätigungen nicht alle an ein oder zwei Tagen verschickt? Briefmarkenlieferung verzörgert sich? Stempelfarbe bei der Post alle? Ich versteh es nich.

Es ist bald quälender auf einen Brief zu warten, der eigentlich jeden Tag erscheinen müsste, als auf ein Bike, von dem man weiß das es noch ca 2 Monate dauern wird.

Jetzt hilft nur noch eins: DAAMUDDDAAA!, du wolltest doch noch Bilder vom ESX in -S- posten?! los, schnell!


----------



## braintrust (17. Februar 2007)

jo bei mir ist auch noch nix angekommen....


----------



## Sado-Uwe (17. Februar 2007)

Hi ! 

Heute lag die schriftliche Bestellbestätigung im Briefkasten. 
VMT: KW 7   Datum des Briefes: 16.02.2007      

Ich glaube dann wohl eher der mail von gestern, in der Stand VMT: KW 8

Jetzt muß ich also stündlich in den mail-Eingang schauen, damit ich gleich überweisen kann, sobald die Rechnung da ist   

Tschüß

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (17. Februar 2007)

hatte im nov 06 bestellt, diese woche war der Postbote bei mir! JUHUUUUU

dann gehts mal los. Werkzeuge Zurechtlegen



mal ans Auspacken



in den Ständer klemmen



Fertsch!!




mehr in meiner Gallery


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Februar 2007)

Genau das gleiche Billigwerkzeug habe ich auch  Bei mir aber unter dem Namen "Point tools"  Naja für Schrauben zwischendurch ok. Die Inbus sind aber scheis*e.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2007)

da fällt mir doch gerade ein Sehr nützliches Detail auf, am Unterrohr ist über die gesamte länge ein Schützer angebracht, das es im Alu keine Steinschläge gibt, sehr nettes und euserst nützliches Detail, das hab ich bis jetzt noch bei keinem "Marken" bike gesehen



@ AmmuNation:
naja, so fürs ab und an mal schrauben geht das schon, bessonders, wenn man ne Kassette oder so wechseln will, denn welcher Bikehändler macht dir schon ne Online gekaufte Kassette drauf?
Aber wenn es dann ium so sachen wie Rad zentrieren oder Bremsen entlüften geht geh ishc schon lieber zu nem Fachmann.

Du solltest mal die Gallery Pics von "Felixthewolf" anschaun, der hat ne Komplette Komode voll mit Werkzeugen alles von Parktool inc aller Planfräsgerätschaften ist voll Porno


----------



## CTD (18. Februar 2007)

blöde frage, aber habt ihr alle keine rückstrahler auf den speichen? da ich vermutlich nicht der einzige gewesen sein werde, der welche auf seinem bike hatte, interessiert mich wie ich die dinger (wenn mein bike ausgetauscht wurde) dann möglichst schonend runterbekomm. so beim kurz ansehen hat es eher nach roher gewalt ausgeschaut...


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2007)

also, jedenfalls die von meinem Canyon gingen sehr gut runter.
Nur kurz in die mitte richtung nabe schieben und dann sind die nur in der mitte mit nem Weißen "penüppel" festgemacht, der halt geschlitzt ist, somit um die speiche rum geht und dann auf der anderen seite in den strahler klemmt, wenn man also auf der rückseite mit nem kleinen schraubenzieher die nasen zurückschiebt sollte das ohne probs funzen. Aber den Speichen dürfte nix passieren, eher den strahlern!


----------



## CTD (18. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> also, jedenfalls die von meinem Canyon gingen sehr gut runter.
> Nur kurz in die mitte richtung nabe schieben und dann sind die nur in der mitte mit nem Weißen "penüppel" festgemacht, der halt geschlitzt ist, somit um die speiche rum geht und dann auf der anderen seite in den strahler klemmt, wenn man also auf der rückseite mit nem kleinen schraubenzieher die nasen zurückschiebt sollte das ohne probs funzen. Aber den Speichen dürfte nix passieren, eher den strahlern!



alles klar, so habe ich mir das in den paar ausgepackten minuten eh gedacht


----------



## achelchen (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich melde mich hier nochmal kurz für eine Lobeshymne! Also, das Warten lohnt sich!!! Nach nun 150 km mit dem XC 6.0 muß ich sagen, es ist das mit Abstand beste Bike, dass ich je hatte (vorher Trek Fuel 90, Giant Trance2 und Scott gefahren). Man entdeckt bei jedem Hinsehen, wieder  liebevoll gestaltete Details. z.B. die Schutzfolie am Unterrohr oder die gedichteten Schaltzüge in schwarz, die am schwarzen Rahmen unauffällig sind. Die Rahmengröße nach dem PPS-Systen war auch ein Treffer.  
Ich wünsche allen eine geile Bikesaison!


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> @ AmmuNation:
> naja, so fürs ab und an mal schrauben geht das schon, bessonders, wenn man ne Kassette oder so wechseln will, denn welcher Bikehändler macht dir schon ne Online gekaufte Kassette drauf?



Meiner.


----------



## jzeiler (19. Februar 2007)

hi,
habe Post bekommen von Canyon. Mein Nerve ESX7 mit Optitune soll in der KW 15 montiert werden. Ist ja nicht mehr so lange hin...

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## braintrust (19. Februar 2007)

hab immernoch keinen brief erhalten 
aber ist vllt schonmal richtungsweisend...hab das selbe bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (19. Februar 2007)

haaa Post ist da!

ESX 6.0 mit Montagetermin KW15 
(*grummel* hier gabs auch schon mal ein esx mit KW13)

Allerdings steht da noch Rahmengröße -M- mit kürzerem Vorbau drin, obwohl ich vor 2 Wochen auf -S- umbestellt hab. Da muss ich doch wohl nochmal durchrufen.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (19. Februar 2007)

*meld * VMT 13KW war für mein ESX 6.0 - in M, Schwarz
warum sie für Dich 15KW geschrieben haben? wegen Vorbau könnte ich mir das nicht vorstellen! Hoffentlich hat sich da in den letzten Tagen nix geändert!


----------



## illu622 (19. Februar 2007)

Heute per Brief bestätigt:

XC 7.0 L in weiß 
Liefertermin KW11


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder der weissen Bikes


----------



## Hitzi (19. Februar 2007)

illu622 schrieb:


> Heute per Brief bestätigt:
> 
> XC 7.0 L in weiß
> Liefertermin KW11



Dann hängt der Montage Termin schon fast 4 Wochen hinterher........ Bei meiner Bestellung wurde gesagt Mitte bis Ende Februar soll die Auslieferung sein..........

Wann hast du denn bestellt?

Ich habe am 08.01.07 per Telefon bestellt. Leider noch keinen Brief bekommen  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Spikey (19. Februar 2007)

illu622 schrieb:


> Heute per Brief bestätigt:
> 
> XC 7.0 L in weiß
> Liefertermin KW11












Neee, ne???


----------



## DaBot (20. Februar 2007)

Mein ESX7 in XL ist auch KW13 angekündigt... Wo da wohl die Unterscheide leigen?


----------



## tschobi (20. Februar 2007)

Mein ESX7.0 in grün und M mit Optitune soll KW 15 kommen. Denke die Unterschiede können durch viele Faktoren entstehen: Bestelltermin(soll ja chronologisch abgearbeitet werden  ), Rahmengröße, Farbe , Änderungen(Optitune, vorbau,....)

Naja, wir schaffen das!


----------



## illu622 (20. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt?



30.12.2006

Bei der Bestellung wurde mir ebenfalls die KW11 genannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## artymod (20. Februar 2007)

mal ne frage ich habe gestern meine zweite bestellbestätigung bekommen. und das innerhalb 3 tage. was ist da los?


----------



## thomas1577 (20. Februar 2007)

Woher sollen Wir das wissen? Einfach mal in Koblenz anrufen..


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (20. Februar 2007)

Ich habe gerade angerufen und nochmal nachgefragt, weil in meiner Bestellbestätigung veraltete Angaben waren.

Der Mitarbeiter meinte es läge daran, dass die Bestätigung bereits vor einiger Zeit gedruckt wurde und dann gesammelt vor ein paar Tagen zur Post gegangen ist. Somit lief alles ein wenig drunter und drüber und es war wohl nicht klar wer nun schon eine Bestätigung bekommen hat und wer nicht. 

Das erklärt wohl deine doppelte Post.

Leider ändert sich bei mir nix an dem Montagetermin.

ESX 6.0 in Schwarz Größe -S- ohne Extras wie Optitune o.ä: KW15

ich finds gemein  .  Aber ich hab meine letzte Prüfung eh erst am 25. April. Von daher gerade noch zu verschmerzen


----------



## superflo (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich setz mich mal auch zu euch ins Wartezimmer. Hab zwar schon vor einigen Wochen bestellt (im Laufe des Jänner irgendwann), aber erst heute den Brief bekommen. Grand Canyon 6.0 in Large, voraussichtl. Montagetermin KW 15. Passt... ist es hopefully Mitte April da. Bei diesem harten Winter würde man sich jetzt eh noch nicht vor die Tür trauen...


----------



## googlehupf (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute, hat jemand ein Nerve XC in XL bestellt und auch schon erhalten .. (und schaut hier doch noch ein vorbei.. ).. hätte gerne Erfahrungen ob bei Schritthöhe 90 und Grösse 188 cm ´der XL Rahmen O.k. ist? .. das PPS sagt, der Rahmen passt, alle anderen Tabellen sagen mir .. eher Rahmen L. Danke vorab.
Habe bei meinem Bike via Internet die Farbe umstellt. Jedoch noch keine Bestätigung erhalten .. ich denke ich ruf mal an, ob das auch richtig eingetütet wurden?

Martin


----------



## big-p-fan (20. Februar 2007)

Tja, das mit dem "schon lange geschrieben und erst letzte Woche in die Post" würde auch erklären, warum ich heute meine Bestellbestätigung für das ESX7 bekommen habe. --> VMT in KW 13.  

Allerdings hatte ich es Anfang letzter Woche bereits storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (20. Februar 2007)

Hm, ich hab immer noch keine Post.

Schon jemand ne Bestätigung für ein Torque erhalten mittlerweile?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Hitzi (20. Februar 2007)

illu622 schrieb:


> 30.12.2006
> 
> Bei der Bestellung wurde mir ebenfalls die KW11 genannt!



Dann erzählen Sie doch jedes Mal was anderes................  

Hilft ja nix.......... Abwarten und Tee trinken......... bei 10 Grad  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hamster021 (20. Februar 2007)

googlehupf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hat jemand ein Nerve XC in XL bestellt und auch schon erhalten .. (und schaut hier doch noch ein vorbei.. ).. hätte gerne Erfahrungen ob bei Schritthöhe 90 und Grösse 188 cm ´der XL Rahmen O.k. ist? .. das PPS sagt, der Rahmen passt, alle anderen Tabellen sagen mir .. eher Rahmen L. Danke vorab.
> Habe bei meinem Bike via Internet die Farbe umstellt. Jedoch noch keine Bestätigung erhalten .. ich denke ich ruf mal an, ob das auch richtig eingetütet wurden?
> 
> Martin



Ich sollte ein L nemen

Meine Schrittlange ist 89 und Grösse 186 cm

Gruss Hendrik


----------



## Didi123 (20. Februar 2007)

googlehupf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hat jemand ein Nerve XC in XL bestellt und auch schon erhalten .. (und schaut hier doch noch ein vorbei.. ).. hätte gerne Erfahrungen ob bei Schritthöhe 90 und Grösse 188 cm ´der XL Rahmen O.k. ist? .. das PPS sagt, der Rahmen passt, alle anderen Tabellen sagen mir .. eher Rahmen L. Danke vorab.
> Habe bei meinem Bike via Internet die Farbe umstellt. Jedoch noch keine Bestätigung erhalten .. ich denke ich ruf mal an, ob das auch richtig eingetütet wurden?
> 
> Martin



Schau' mal ins 2006er Wartezimmer, da gab's haufenweise Fragen (und auch Tipps) zu Rahmengröße, SL, etc., dieses Jahr hält sich das eher in Grenzen...
Zeitrahmen so Dezember bis Februar, am XC Rahmen hat sich ja heuer nix geändert...


----------



## fox hunter (20. Februar 2007)

juhu, rock´n´roll! heute post gehabt. VMT für mein Torque aber erst 16. KW. das ist leider noch ne weile.


----------



## fitze (20. Februar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> juhu, rock´n´roll! heute post gehabt. VMT für mein Torque aber erst 16. KW. das ist leider noch ne weile.



Ist das der erste Termin, den du bisher genannt bekommen hast? Mir wurde in einer Mail nämlich mal KW 14 genannt.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## fox hunter (20. Februar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Ist das der erste Termin, den du bisher genannt bekommen hast? Mir wurde in einer Mail nämlich mal KW 14 genannt.
> 
> MfG
> Tobi



ja ist mein erster termin. liegt evtl am modell. du hast ja das FR8 bestellt. liegen ja auch nur zwei wochen dazwischen. 
bin mal gespannt was in deinem brief steht.
keep on waiting...


----------



## fitze (20. Februar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ja ist mein erster termin. liegt evtl am modell. du hast ja das FR8 bestellt. liegen ja auch nur zwei wochen dazwischen.
> bin mal gespannt was in deinem brief steht.
> keep on waiting...



Du sagst das so leicht, "nur zwei Wochen"  
Ne, stimmt schon, aber ich hab mich jetzt so auf KW 14 eingeschossen, das ich keinen Bock drauf hätte nochmal zwei Wochen länger zu warten. Ich hoffe ja auf Ostern. Da würde sich ja gleich ne Woche Urlaub anbieten um das Gerät einzufahren  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2007)

@fox: wann hast Du nochmal bestellt?
Ich am am 6.12. und immer noch nix erhalten. Mir wurde aber auch wie Tobi die 14. KW genannt... 

-Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## thory (21. Februar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @fox: wann hast Du nochmal bestellt?
> Ich am am 6.12. und immer noch nix erhalten. Mir wurde aber auch wie Tobi die 14. KW genannt...
> 
> -Grüße,
> Gerhard




Hei Gerhard,

ich habe auch noch nix von meinem T8 -Stand Sonntag- danach hatte ich keine Chance in den Briefkasten zu gucken. 

Am dringensten warte ich jetzt auf das Schaltauge zu meinem Torque 2.   Leider noch kein Feedback von der Canyon Hotline - sonst waren die so schön schnell 

Nicht das ich mit dem Kona meines Sohnes noch mehr Abflüge baue - irgendwann leiht er es mir nicht mehr .
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneidex (21. Februar 2007)

morgen zusammen...

jetzt setz ich mich auch mal hierein und warte aufs ESX-7... Montagetermin inkl. Optitune KW 14!! 

lt. BestätigungsEmail hab ich das graue bestellt, beim PostBestätigunsschreiben hab ich plötzlich das grüne??? merkwürdig, aber ich lass mich einfach überraschen weil ich mich eh nicht für eine Farbe entscheiden kann...


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Lars!
Habs von Markus gehört, dass Du dir eins bestellt hast!  Nimms ruhig in grün, dann steh' ich ned so allein da! 

Ich wünsch Dir genauso viel Spass beim Warten, wie ich mir auch wünsche... 

Järcht


----------



## schneidex (21. Februar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Hallo Lars!
> Ich wünsch Dir genauso viel Spass beim Warten, wie ich mir auch wünsche...
> 
> Järcht



ich genieße die Zeit bis dahin... weil Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!!!


----------



## braintrust (21. Februar 2007)

hab immer noch keine post von canyon


----------



## CTD (21. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt kann auch ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Bike ist gestern mehr geschüttel als gerührt angekommen. Kassette ist seitlich schon aus dem Karton gekommen und der Bremssattel vorne hat sich in die Kartonwand gebohrt, da die Post alles immer hochformatig hinstellen muss  Hoffe, dass er keinen Schaden genommen hat. Er sitzt fest, bremst und ist optisch einwandfrei, allerdings hat das gesamte Bike auf dem kleinen Teil gelastet. Na dann hoffen wir mal das Beste. Allen Wartenden wünsche ich eine rasche und einwandfreie Lieferung!


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Februar 2007)

CTD schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann auch ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Bike ist gestern mehr geschüttel als gerührt angekommen. Kassette ist seitlich schon aus dem Karton gekommen und der Bremssattel vorne hat sich in die Kartonwand gebohrt, da die Post alles immer hochformatig hinstellen muss  Hoffe, dass er keinen Schaden genommen hat. Er sitzt fest, bremst und ist optisch einwandfrei, allerdings hat das gesamte Bike auf dem kleinen Teil gelastet. Na dann hoffen wir mal das Beste. Allen Wartenden wünsche ich eine rasche und einwandfreie Lieferung!



welches haste denn?


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Februar 2007)

Einer raus, ein neuer rein  Werde von Cube zu Canyon wechseln und habe mir ein XC4 bestellt, für mehr langt's leider nicht. Habe aber für ein kleines Upgrade schon eine XT-Kurbel und einen DT Swiss 240s/XR4.1d LRS zuhause rumliegen  

Montagetermin: KW19


----------



## CTD (21. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> welches haste denn?



GC 7.0


----------



## fitze (21. Februar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @fox: wann hast Du nochmal bestellt?
> Ich am am 6.12. und immer noch nix erhalten. Mir wurde aber auch wie Tobi die 14. KW genannt...
> 
> -Grüße,
> Gerhard



Na dann kriegst du deins wohl noch vor mir. Ich hab am 8.12. bestellt  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2007)

Also - die zwei Tage machen s'Kraut auch nimmer fett!


----------



## Fischgesicht (21. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Einer raus, ein neuer rein  Werde von Cube zu Canyon wechseln und habe mir ein XC4 bestellt, für mehr langt's leider nicht. Habe aber für ein kleines Upgrade schon eine XT-Kurbel und einen DT Swiss 240s/XR4.1d LRS zuhause rumliegen
> 
> Montagetermin: KW19





    

versteh ich net!!!

XC4 is doch nen Xpress Bike. Warum dann KW19?


----------



## Didi123 (21. Februar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> versteh ich net!!!
> 
> XC4 is doch nen Xpress Bike. Warum dann KW19?



XC 4.0 als Express gibt's nur in L und XL..., evtl. braucht er ja M oder S...


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> XC 4.0 als Express gibt's nur in L und XL..., evtl. braucht er ja M oder S...



xpress nur noch in xl. und ja, ich brauche m und muss daher warten


----------



## Fischgesicht (21. Februar 2007)

achso sorry hab ich net gesehen


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. Februar 2007)

Juhu !!! Durfte gerade meine Rechnung bezahlen - dann kann ich ja evtl. am Samstag schon fahren (oder halt Montag/Dienstag) !  

Aber die Gabelpumpe steht nicht mit auf der Rechnung - ist wohl noch nicht Lieferbar    (na ja, da tut es aber erst mal auch meine alte Fox HP Pumpe).

Wird so etwas automatisch von Canyon nachgeliefert ? Sonst könnte ich ja auch eine andere Pumpe kaufen.  

Bin auf jeden Fall bald weg hier (aus dem Wartezimmer).

Tsschüß

    Sado-Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (21. Februar 2007)

schneidex schrieb:
			
		

> ich genieße die Zeit bis dahin... weil Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!!!



HAHA - bist du Dir da ganz sicher?
es wird gerade Frühling - bin heute schon in Kurzen Hosen Radfahren gewesen und habe ne runde Volleyball gespielt - ein kleiner Ausflug mit dem neuen Rad währe *jetzt* richtig genial
ich bekomme mein ESX genau zum Beginn des Sommmersemesters *grummel*


----------



## fox hunter (21. Februar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @fox: wann hast Du nochmal bestellt?
> Ich am am 6.12. und immer noch nix erhalten. Mir wurde aber auch wie Tobi die 14. KW genannt...
> 
> -Grüße,
> Gerhard




liegt wohl am bestelltermin. hab am 1.1. bestellt, also gut en monat später.
also keine panik, ihr fahrt bestimmt vor mir auf den bikes.


----------



## vtrkalle (21. Februar 2007)

wann hast du dein XC7 bestellt



Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Juhu !!! Durfte gerade meine Rechnung bezahlen - dann kann ich ja evtl. am Samstag schon fahren (oder halt Montag/Dienstag) !
> 
> Aber die Gabelpumpe steht nicht mit auf der Rechnung - ist wohl noch nicht Lieferbar    (na ja, da tut es aber erst mal auch meine alte Fox HP Pumpe).
> 
> ...


----------



## vtrkalle (21. Februar 2007)

Ich habe jetzt gerade gesehen dass es das XC 7.0 als EXPRESS BIKES gibt, ich glaub jetzt geht es los, ich freu mich


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> wann hast du dein XC7 bestellt



Bestellt am 21.12.2006  20.13 Uhr 

Farbe schwarz
Größe M
+ Bar-ends + Pedale PD-M 324


----------



## vtrkalle (21. Februar 2007)

ich habe am 27.11. telefonisch ein XC7.0 Farbe schwarz Größe M
+ Bar-ends  
und bis heute noch nichts gehört


----------



## Langley (21. Februar 2007)

Langley schrieb:


> Ab sofort warte ich auf mein erstes Canyon - geträumt habe ich schon lange davon. ESX 7.0 (Grey)
> 
> Langley



Heute wars soweit: Die Postbox enthielt die Auftragsbestaetigung. In KW 13 "it´s coming home".

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Sado-Uwe (21. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> ich habe am 27.11. telefonisch ein XC7.0 Farbe schwarz Größe M
> + Bar-ends
> und bis heute noch nichts gehört



Sehr komisch  
An Deiner Stelle würde ich da morgen mal anrufen - oder nee, warte lieber bis Montag, sonst nehmen die noch meins und schicken es an Deine Adresse  

Sado-Uwe


----------



## vtrkalle (21. Februar 2007)

Es kann aber auch sein das mein Rad schon unterwegs ist, ich habe meine Kreditkartennummer hinterlassen  
Nur eben die Post in Italien ist nicht gerade die schnellste.
Ich wahr heuer im Urlaub in Kenia und die Grußkarten wahren über eine Monat unterwegs


----------



## dawncore (21. Februar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> hier ein Link zum Bild des Bikes, wo es größer ist.
> 
> Das Bild ist aber MATT-schwarz. Kann mir das einer erklären? auf der Homepage "shiny-Black" und auch auf dem Bild so, hier matt.
> 
> ...



weiß keiner mehr?

/e Problematik: Ein ES6 in matt-schwarz, statt shiny-black wie auf der Homepage angegeben. Da habe ich ein großes Fragezeichen in meinem Kopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (21. Februar 2007)

imho hat der ES/X Rahmen in -S- das Dreieck zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr nicht. Sagt zumindestens das PPS. Ich denke bei dem ES auf dem Bild handelt es sich um ein -M-.

edit: Ich hab mir ein paar Seiten voher nochmal das Bike aus einer anderen Perpektive angeschaut und es sieht wirklich klein aus.
Ich hab selbst eins in -S- bestellt und fänd den Rahmen mit diesem "Dreieck" von den Proportionen schon schöner und würd mich freuen wenn es das auch bei S-rahmen gäbe, aber wie gesagt laut PPS sollte da keins sein.

Frag doch mal per PM bei Curse nach.

btw: DaMudda wollte noch Bilder von S-Rahmen aus Koblenz posten


----------



## DaMudda (21. Februar 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> imho hat der ES/X Rahmen in -S- das Dreieck zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr nicht. Sagt zumindestens das PPS. Ich denke bei dem ES auf dem Bild handelt es sich um ein -M-.
> 
> edit: Ich hab mir ein paar Seiten voher nochmal das Bike aus einer anderen Perpektive angeschaut und es sieht wirklich klein aus.
> Ich hab selbst eins in -S- bestellt und fänd den Rahmen mit diesem "Dreieck" von den Proportionen schon schöner und würd mich freuen wenn es das auch bei S-rahmen gäbe, aber wie gesagt laut PPS sollte da keins sein.
> ...




Der S-Rahmen ist von der Höhe her genauso wie der M-Rahmen - 1cm Unterschied - im Prinzip fällt das Oberrohr genauso stark ab wie beim M-Rahmen - Hinterbau ist gleich - einzig fehlt bei S das Gusset das zum Sitzrohr raufgeht. Der Rahmen endet kurz überm Oberrohr => 5cm weniger Sitzrohrlänge. Habe Fotos gemacht - werd sie bei Gelegenheit einstellen!!!

Weil wir grad beim Thema sind: 
Habe ein ESX 7.0 Grün in S bestellt - will nun aber doch die M haben. Wer hat dasselbe Bike im M bestellt und will ne S haben & hat schon nen Liefertermin in März/April bekommen?? Muss dringend tauschen - sonst muss ich auf die 2.Rahmenstaffel warten - die kommt so Anfang August!! 
 

Wäre perfekt wenn sich ein Tauschpartner finden würde!! 
Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte PM an mich - >>>  mein Bike hat VMT in 3 Wochen!! <<<


----------



## dawncore (21. Februar 2007)

Anfang August die nächste Rahmenstaffel? Das heißt, wenn man ein ESX vor August möchte sollte man die nächsten 2 Wochen bestellen?


----------



## DaMudda (21. Februar 2007)

ES in S

und zum Vergleich mein unförmiger Rumpf auf:





ESX in M

Man kann das ESX noch in Grau bestellen und sofort haben - nur Grün dauert bis August!! Evtl. sind auch noch "Ungrößen" wie L oder so noch in Grün da...danach hab ich mich nicht erkundigt!!

PS: Ich weiss - die Bilder sehen Schei$e aus...aber musste meinen noch unförmigeren Kopf wegschneiden um nicht dauern auf der Straße wegen der Nacktbilder angesprochen zu werden.


----------



## jpkmed (22. Februar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> weiß keiner mehr?
> 
> /e Problematik: Ein ES6 in matt-schwarz, statt shiny-black wie auf der Homepage angegeben. Da habe ich ein großes Fragezeichen in meinem Kopf!



Hallo!

Tja, ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und hoffte es ist nur ein leeres Fragezeichen! - doch es ist tatsächlich so!!!!!
Ich erhiehlt gestern mein ES6 jedoch nicht in shiny black (was man ja unter scheinendes schwarz - interpretierbar in reinschwarz glänzend lackiert versteht) sondert in matt schwarz.

Ich hatte einige Überlegungen betreffend Farbwahl. ES7 in eloxiert od. ES 6 in shiny. Wusste das eine eloxierung und einiges mehr Schutz bietet, jedoch war mir aus Designgründen ein schön glänzendes Rahmen wichtig.

Warum es in shiny black abgebildet, angeboten, verkauft und plötzlich in matt schwarz geliefert wird ist derzeit noch ein Rätsel!

Nun denn habe ich jetzt ein Bike in matt und das auch nicht eloxiert!
Habe bereits Email Kontakt mit canyon aufgenommen, warte aber noch auf Antwort.
Hätt ich nämlich das gewusst wären etwaige Entscheidung wahrscheinlich anders ausgefallen!!!

Was aber nicht heißt das das Bike kein Megahammer ist!! Top Emotion!! auch in matt schwarz

Tja werde jetzt mal awarten.
mfg
Patrick


----------



## dawncore (22. Februar 2007)

Servus,

klasse, vielen Dank für die Antwort (und das um die Uhrzeit) auf dich ich seitenlang gewartet habe  

Wenn du möchtest kannst du ja noch hier im Thread als Information die Antwort von Canyon posten, damit alle Bescheid wissen.

/e und Top Bilder, anderer Sattel sowie andere Griffe, so wie ich mir mein ES vorstelle. Perfekt!


----------



## jpkmed (22. Februar 2007)

Hey,

du auch noch munter!  
danke für dein dein Lob!

mußte eben die Ausstattung etwas abändern!! - Silber farbene Speichen is nix für mich - schon gar nicht mir Deore! - und auch kein Sattel wo dir beim hinschauen schon deine Weichteile weh tun! - und Griffe (Yeti) müssen einfach schön sein, die begrabscht du auch immer!!  - und bei den Reifen war mir die Aufschrift nicht groß genug!

Ein schönes Bild hätte ich aber noch!!

ciao


----------



## "Joker" (22. Februar 2007)

Im ersten Brief wurde der Montagetermin auf Kalenderwoche 7 bis 8 verschoben...in dem Brief heute auf Kalenderwoche 11. So ganz langsam schleicht sich einem der Gedanke ein, die Bestellung zu stornieren. Ich warte seit knapp zwei Monaten auf mein Rad und empfinde die Wartezeit auch angesichts der Tatsache, dass einige bis April warten müssen, eindeutig zu lang...

In diesem Sinne warte ich wohl noch ein bisschen auf mein Rad...oder auf den dritten Brief, in dem der Termin verschoben wird.

Gruß, Joker


----------



## cisco (22. Februar 2007)

so hab auch Post bekommen.
Montagetermin für mein RC9 ist KW09, also nächste Woche.
Mal schauen, ob das so klappt.
Da hab ich ja hoffentlich in KW10 mein Radl!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (22. Februar 2007)

Ja hallo - habe heute schon wieder eine mail mit Rechnung von Canyon bekommen.

Diesmal aber für die Federgabelpumpe 

Also sind die Pumpen jetzt wohl lieferbar.  


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe




Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Juhu !!! Durfte gerade meine Rechnung bezahlen - dann kann ich ja evtl. am Samstag schon fahren (oder halt Montag/Dienstag) !
> 
> Aber die Gabelpumpe steht nicht mit auf der Rechnung - ist wohl noch nicht Lieferbar    (na ja, da tut es aber erst mal auch meine alte Fox HP Pumpe).
> 
> ...


----------



## rainman99 (22. Februar 2007)

jpkmed schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich erhiehlt gestern mein ES6 jedoch nicht in shiny black (was man ja unter scheinendes schwarz - interpretierbar in reinschwarz glänzend lackiert versteht) sondert in matt schwarz.
> Was aber nicht heißt das das Bike kein Megahammer ist!! Top Emotion!! auch in matt schwarz


 
Hi Patrick,
ob Du da nicht versehentlich einen eloxierten Rahmen für dein ES 6.0 erhalten hast? Auf dem Detailbild sieht die Farbe Deines Bikes jedenfalls meinem ES7.0 in "*Sand Blasted Anodized Black*" verdammt ähnlich und unterscheidet sich doch gewaltig von dem Shiny Black von der Website!

Ich find es sieht in Matt auch sau gut aus und wenn das Eloxal mehr Schutz bietet, ist doch auch o.k.!

Übrigens trifft es "*Megahammer*" genau!    
Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## jpkmed (22. Februar 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> Hi Patrick,
> ob Du da nicht versehentlich einen eloxierten Rahmen für dein ES 6.0 erhalten hast? Auf dem Detailbild sieht die Farbe Deines Bikes jedenfalls meinem ES7.0 in "*Sand Blasted Anodized Black*" verdammt ähnlich und unterscheidet sich doch gewaltig von dem Shiny Black von der Website!
> 
> Ich find es sieht in Matt auch sau gut aus und wenn das Eloxal mehr Schutz bietet, ist doch auch o.k.!
> ...



hi uli,

also nachdem ich aus der Branche bin weiß ich was eloxiert, lackiert und pulverbeschichtet heißt und wie sowas auszusehen hat! - sehe sogar am Rahmen an den Hinterbauteilen das Pulver von dem zu wenig in die Öffnung eindringen konnte!

Aber du hasst recht, einem eloxierten ist es schon sehr nahe, diese matt Beschichtung (Tiefenstruktur von Sandstrahlung fehlt jedoch)! - nur in der Funktion und Standhaftigkeit weit zurück!

Tja, bin gerade mit Canyon am klären - denn die wissen auch nicht wie das zustande kam!?  
Werde versuchen den Rahmen, zumal die Juicy auch nicht wirklich passt, auf eloxiert umzutauschen!

ciao


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Weil wir grad beim Thema sind:
> Habe ein ESX 7.0 Grün in S bestellt - will nun aber doch die M haben. Wer hat dasselbe Bike im M bestellt und will ne S haben & hat schon nen Liefertermin in März/April bekommen?? Muss dringend tauschen - sonst muss ich auf die 2.Rahmenstaffel warten - die kommt so Anfang August!!
> 
> 
> ...




Ähm.. ruf bei Canyon an und bestell einfach um??? 
Du wirst genau gleich weit vorne bleiben in der Warteschlange, sobald das Bike lieferbar ist, wird der reihe nach abgearbeitet. Und du hast ja schon früher bestellt, halt einfach umbestellt, das heisst du stellst einige Leute hinter dich.


----------



## rainman99 (22. Februar 2007)

jpkmed schrieb:


> hi uli,
> 
> also nachdem ich aus der Branche bin weiß ich was eloxiert, lackiert und pulverbeschichtet heißt und wie sowas auszusehen hat! - sehe sogar am Rahmen an den Hinterbauteilen das Pulver von dem zu wenig in die Öffnung eindringen konnte!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Patrick,
dann wohl doch nicht anständig gelackt, beschichtet, was auch immer  Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht so vertraut mit der Materie bin wie Du, sonst würd ich am Ende bei meinem Bike auch noch ein paar Mängel an der Eloxalschicht feststellen. 

Komisch ist nur, dass das dem Monteur nicht aufgefallen ist!


----------



## DaMudda (23. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ähm.. ruf bei Canyon an und bestell einfach um???
> Du wirst genau gleich weit vorne bleiben in der Warteschlange, sobald das Bike lieferbar ist, wird der reihe nach abgearbeitet. Und du hast ja schon früher bestellt, halt einfach umbestellt, das heisst du stellst einige Leute hinter dich.




Ammu - ich war schon desöfteren persönlich dort. Man hat mir gesagt das die M-Rahmen "ausverkauft/verplant" sind - daher kann ich natürlich ohne weiteres umbestellen - müsste dann aber bis Anfang August warten - weil erst dann wieder neue Rahmen der Größe M (in Grün) verfügbar wären. Ich hoffe ich habe Glück und es fällt noch einer irgendwo ab oder so!! 
So einfach wie du dir das vorstellst isses leider nicht!! Aber einer der Verkäufer - der mich ausgiebig beraten hat - hat mir ein wenig Hoffnung gemacht!! Vielleicht tut sich noch was??
Shei$$e - aber wer konnte das ahnen?? Hätte Canyon von Anfang an eine Rahmengröße S als "Vorführbike" dagehabt wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (23. Februar 2007)

@daMudda: Warum wolltest du jetzt noch mal genau tauschen? Nicht das ich mit dir tauschen mÃ¶chte aber bin da nicht ganz durchgestiegen!
dem Dreieck, oder weil das Oberrohr doch nur 1cm hÃ¶her ist?

@sado uwe: die Pumpe wÃ¼rde ich an deiner stelle stornieren. Kauf dir dafÃ¼r ne gescheite, auch wenns 10â¬ mehr sind oder so!
Dann haste wenigstens ein Verschlussventil, das dir die Luft nicht beim abziehen wieder entweicht! Mit der canyon bekommst du das bestimmt nicht genau hin.
Ich hab die Topeak Pocket shox DXG, find ich ganz gut, gibt auch noch viele andere. Wenn du die behalten mÃ¶chtest wÃ¼rd ich mir einen Adapter dazukaufen....


----------



## Spikey (23. Februar 2007)

An alle XC 7 in Weiss, Grösse M - Besteller:
Auslieferung ist nächste Woche, laut Hotline!
Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Didi123 (23. Februar 2007)

Und ich erst...!
Dann könntens ja auch langsam mal eine AB schicken, ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr genau, was ich überhaupt bestellt hab'... 

Zahlst Du per Nachnahme oder Vorkasse?
Schon einen Schrieb (AB, Rechnung, email, o.ä.) bekommen? 
Ich nämlich net...!


----------



## DaMudda (23. Februar 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @daMudda: Warum wolltest du jetzt noch mal genau tauschen? Nicht das ich mit dir tauschen möchte aber bin da nicht ganz durchgestiegen!
> dem Dreieck, oder weil das Oberrohr doch nur 1cm höher ist?



Das Sitzrohr ist 5cm länger - und bei der S bin ich in Fahrposition grad so an der Grenze von der "Ausziehbarkeit" (schönes Wort) der Sattelstütze. Hab lieber noch ein Stück Sattelstütze mehr im Rahmen als zu wenig...das S wirkt mir zudem insgesamt ein wenig zu klein!! Ist halt grad anner Grenze...


----------



## Spikey (23. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Zahlst Du per Nachnahme oder Vorkasse?
> Schon einen Schrieb (AB, Rechnung, email, o.ä.) bekommen?
> Ich nämlich net...!



Nee, gar nix bekommen, deshalb hab ich auch noch mal angerufen. Ich bekomme aber immer die gleiche Story erzählt, die mich dann wieder für ein paar Tage beruhigt 

Ich werde Vorkasse machen, Nachnahme sucks!


----------



## Tomibeck (23. Februar 2007)

Sobald ihr eure weißen XCs dann ausem Bikeguard gepellt habt  aber direkt Digital ablichten und hier hochladen.  Bin ja mal mega gespannt wie die aussehen.


----------



## Spikey (23. Februar 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Sobald ihr eure weißen XCs dann ausem Bikeguard gepellt habt  aber direkt Digital ablichten und hier hochladen.  Bin ja mal mega gespannt wie die aussehen.



Nichts lieber als das, wenn das Ding endlich da ist


----------



## punkrockhamburg (23. Februar 2007)

Gerade eine Email von Cynyon bekommen!

"Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland
durchschnittlich 1-4 Tage beträgt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert."

Dann werden Bilder vom weißen XC7.0 (S, bestellt 05.12) bald folgen!! 

Grüße, Josch

Ps.: Bin raus ...


----------



## Tomibeck (23. Februar 2007)

@na glückwusch wie groß bist du ?und wie is deine sw nur so als info wegen der Rahmengröße


----------



## dawncore (23. Februar 2007)

Das Ding kommt morgen, wohnst ja in Hamburg da geht das bestimmt Fix 

Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (23. Februar 2007)

Na wenn das gute Stück morgen schon in der Hansestadt ankommt, wäre das natürlich gaaanz großes Kino!  

@Tomibeck:
Ich bin 1,69 m klein; Schrittlänge ist 79 cm. Ich hatte bereits ein Canyon Hardtail, da hat S super gepasst.

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## Spikey (23. Februar 2007)

Juhuuuuuuuuu! 
Vor 1 Minute eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, Bike ist versandfertig verpackt! Da ich Vorkasse gewählt habe, befindet sich die Rechnung in der E-Mail. Da kann ich natürlich lange auf Post warten!  
Also übernächstes Wochenende muss schönes Wetter sein! An Alle die auch ein Weisses XC 7 bestellt haben, es ist bald Weihnachten 
Schönes Wochenende
Spikey


----------



## Didi123 (23. Februar 2007)

HiHi, hab' auch ePost bekommen:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Didi123,

Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer
Versandabteilung....*


----------



## achelchen (23. Februar 2007)

Wir wolln die Bilder sehn, wir wolln die Bilder sehn... !!!


----------



## MX33 (23. Februar 2007)

habe weder Post noch email über den Montage- bzw. Auslieferungstermin meines "XC7 in weiß Größe M" erhalten!!  
Der Service von Canyon ist wohl in etwa mit eines deutschen Telekommunikations-Unternehmen zu vergleichen!


----------



## Didi123 (23. Februar 2007)

MX33 schrieb:


> habe weder Post noch email über den Montage- bzw. Auslieferungstermin meines "XC7 in weiß Größe M" erhalten!!
> Der Service von Canyon ist wohl in etwa mit eines deutschen Telekommunikations-Unternehmen zu vergleichen!



Locker bleiben, das kommt bestimmt am Montag...

@achelchen
Hab' die Kamera schon ans Ladegerät gehängt! 
Aber dauert ja noch ein paar Tage....


----------



## MX33 (23. Februar 2007)

habt ihr vor dem 05.12 bestellt ?

wenn nicht, wie soll ich da Locker bleiben ??


----------



## vtrkalle (23. Februar 2007)

ich habe am 27.11. telefonisch ein XC7.0 Farbe schwarz Größe M
+ Bar-ends  
und bis heute noch nichts gehört  




MX33 schrieb:


> habt ihr vor dem 05.12 bestellt ?
> 
> wenn nicht, wie soll ich da Locker bleiben ??


----------



## Spikey (23. Februar 2007)

â¦ich sag jetzt mal lieber nicht, wann ich bestellt habeâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getkft (23. Februar 2007)

Ich hab bereits im November bestellt. XC7.0 SW bis heute nur eine Auftragsbestätigung, 
nach mehrmaligem anrufen erhalten per E-Mail. 
Grüsse


----------



## Hitzi (24. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuuuu!
> Vor 1 Minute eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, Bike ist versandfertig verpackt! Da ich Vorkasse gewählt habe, befindet sich die Rechnung in der E-Mail. Da kann ich natürlich lange auf Post warten!
> Also übernächstes Wochenende muss schönes Wetter sein! An Alle die auch ein Weisses XC 7 bestellt haben, es ist bald Weihnachten
> Schönes Wochenende
> Spikey



Glückwunsch! Und sofort Fotos posten...........

Ich hoffe mal, dass meine mail nicht vom Spam-Filter gefressen wird  

Ich will auch endlich Post haben......... 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Spikey (24. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Und sofort Fotos posten...........
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass meine mail nicht vom Spam-Filter gefressen wird
> 
> ...




Ich drücke die Daumen dass die Post/Email sich beeilt!


----------



## M.I.G. (24. Februar 2007)

hab gestern auch mein erstes canyon bestellt. grand canyon 9.0
hoffentlich dauerts nicht zu lange.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (24. Februar 2007)

Eben kam per Post die Bestellbestätigung. Torque 9.0. Grösse M, VMT KW18
Bestellt habe ich über´s Internet am 01.12.2006.


----------



## fitze (24. Februar 2007)

Hab se heute auch endlich erhalten. Torque FR 8.0, M, VMT KW14 bestätigt.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (24. Februar 2007)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Eben kam per Post die Bestellbestätigung. Torque 9.0. Grösse M, VMT KW18
> Bestellt habe ich über´s Internet am 01.12.2006.






BILDER!!!!!


----------



## braintrust (24. Februar 2007)

bilder von der bestätigung? 

bei mir kam noch nix....


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Februar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> bilder von der bestätigung?
> 
> bei mir kam noch nix....



nein mann von dem, Bike, wenns denn dann da ist


----------



## Didi123 (24. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt mal lieber nicht, wann ich bestellt habe



Ich auch nicht...  



			
				vtrkalle schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe am 27.11. telefonisch ein XC7.0 Farbe schwarz Größe M + Bar-ends und bis heute noch nichts gehört



Da würde ich mal anrufen, das *XC7.0 schwarz in M* wird nämlich inzwischen als *Express-Bike* geführt!
Das bleibt jetzt unter uns  , ich hab' erst in KW 03 bestellt, und mir wurde damals am Tel. EMT in KW 7/8 genannt, also frag' lieber mal...


----------



## vtrkalle (24. Februar 2007)

am Montag glüht der Hörer  



Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## getkft (24. Februar 2007)

Ich habe heute Post bekommen.
VMT: KW 10 für XC7.0 SW
Wochenende ist hin.


----------



## fox hunter (24. Februar 2007)

warum dauert das noch so lange? man kw 14 / 16 / 18 alles dabei.
hab im mom wieder ein tief, will einfach fahren gehen und hab kein bike


----------



## vtrkalle (24. Februar 2007)

Machs wie ich,  alternativ Sportarten,  dann vergeht die Zeit wie im nu
 




fox hunter schrieb:


> warum dauert das noch so lange? man kw 14 / 16 / 18 alles dabei.
> hab im mom wieder ein tief, will einfach fahren gehen und hab kein bike


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (25. Februar 2007)

Es schifft wie blöde, drum hab ich mal Photoshop angeworfen um mir mein ESX in -S- zu basteln.





WICHTIG: dies ist ein FAKE und entspricht nicht exakt der originalen Geometrie.
(als schicker Hintergrund und zur Arbeitsmotivation reichts allemal  )

...noch 6 Wochen...


----------



## cos75 (25. Februar 2007)

Ja wo bleiben nur die ESX dieses Jahr ? Vor genau einem Jahr und einer Woche, war ich schon stolzer ESX Besitzer.  

Eben noch im Karton von der Post geholt, schon auf dem Olympiaberg am 18.02.2006:






Ein Jahr und 1 Woche später am 24.02.2007 sieht es so aus:





Genießt das Warten, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bazi (25. Februar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ja wo bleiben nur die ESX dieses Jahr ? Vor genau einem Jahr und einer Woche, war ich schon stolzer ESX Besitzer.
> 
> Eben noch im Karton von der Post geholt, schon auf dem Olympiaberg am 18.02.2006:
> 
> ...



HI Markus, 

das Foto ist nie im Leben vom letzten Jahr! Da hat es auch in München mindestens 30 cm Schnee um diese Jahreszeit gehabt!


----------



## cos75 (25. Februar 2007)

bazi schrieb:


> HI Markus,
> 
> das Foto ist nie im Leben vom letzten Jahr! Da hat es auch in München mindestens 30 cm Schnee um diese Jahreszeit gehabt!


Hallo Uwe, jetzt hast du mich erwischt. Und dabei hab ich extra den Olympiasee halb zufrieren lassen, mein Bike wieder in Orginalzustand umgebaut und vor allem jetzt kommts: Mein Bike geputzt  .


----------



## braintrust (26. Februar 2007)

menno, heute wieder keine post...


----------



## Didi123 (26. Februar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> menno, heute wieder keine post...



Hatte auch keine Info (AB) bekommen, "nur" am Freitag ein email, daß das Rad versandfertig ist...


----------



## vtrkalle (26. Februar 2007)

Haloo, ich habe heute bei Kanyon angerufen, mein XC 7.0 ist seit Freitag unterwegs


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Haloo, ich habe heute bei Kanyon angerufen, mein XC 7.0 ist seit Freitag unterwegs



Wird wohl nächsten Freitag bei dir sein. War bei mir genauso!
Dann zackzack Kohle bereitlegen, bald Klingelts!


----------



## Spikey (26. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Haloo, ich habe heute bei Kanyon angerufen, mein XC 7.0 ist seit Freitag unterwegs



Ähm, wird die Firma nicht *Känjän* geschrieben?


----------



## vtrkalle (26. Februar 2007)

Ich habe schon per Kreditkarte bezahlt,  aus diesem Grund hat mich Canyon auch nicht verständigt als sie das Rad abgeschickt haben. 
Ich hoffe das es die Post bis zum Feitag schafft den wir haben 12° und Sonnenschein. 



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wird wohl nächsten Freitag bei dir sein. War bei mir genauso!
> Dann zackzack Kohle bereitlegen, bald Klingelts!


----------



## clausw (26. Februar 2007)

Hab heute mein ES9 in L bekommen 
Hab leider nur ca. 100m fahren können, es regnet wie schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Slicks und dann auf die Rolle.


----------



## dawncore (26. Februar 2007)

Auf gar keinen Fall. Vorher müssen die Bilderhungrigen vertröstet werden. Ein ES9 hat noch keiner gesehen


----------



## clausw (26. Februar 2007)

Werd mal in den Keller gehen und ein Foto machen


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Aber zackig!


----------



## clausw (26. Februar 2007)

Bin schon wieder da, hier ein paar Bilder von meinem ES9 in L


----------



## clausw (26. Februar 2007)

Hier a bissal größer:

http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900001.jpg
http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900002.jpg
http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900003.jpg
http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900004.jpg
http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900005.jpg
http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900006.jpg
http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900007.jpg
http://www.lrca.at/tmp/es900008.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2007)

Schönes Rad! Ich gebe eine Prognose ab: Du wirst in zwei Wochen andere Pedale fahren


----------



## fox hunter (26. Februar 2007)

ich war heut mal bei canyon im laden. musste mir mein bike mal angucken.
tja war aber nix. nur das torque 8 war da. sonst nur 2006er modelle.
naja, zumindest bin ich das 8er mal gefahren. auch in M. jetzt weiß ich das die größe passt und freu mich umso mehr auf mein FR 7.


----------



## clausw (26. Februar 2007)

Warum, ich fahre mit dem Pedal schon seit ca einem Jahr, es ist das PD-M324, auch deshalb weil ich ab und zu mit "normalen" Schuhen in die Arbeit fahre und da die Käfigseite viel angenehmer ist.


----------



## tom23" (26. Februar 2007)

clausw schrieb:


> Warum, ich fahre mit dem Pedal schon seit ca einem Jahr, es ist das PD-M324, auch deshalb weil ich ab und zu mit "normalen" Schuhen in die Arbeit fahre und da die Käfigseite viel angenehmer ist.



Hi nochmal,

bin das auch gefahren und das Gesuche nach der richtigen Seite, wenn es technischer wurde, hat mich doch schwer genervt. Wenn es für dich schon seit einem Jahr funktioniert, dann bestimmt auch weiterhin


----------



## ZRX (26. Februar 2007)

hallo canyon freaks!!

um 10.38 uhr war es heute so weit, mein ES 9 in Gr. M stand vor der tür!!

seht her und weint


----------



## artymod (26. Februar 2007)

wieso wieso



aber gratulier dir das du es geschafft hast und dein bike da ist.

PS: Schickes bike


----------



## winddancer1401 (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es hier Wartende, die noch nicht mal eine Bestättigung mit einem VMT bekommen haben, oder bin ich der einzige?

Kl*ganzschönangesäuert*aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ich war heut mal bei canyon im laden. musste mir mein bike mal angucken.
> tja war aber nix. nur das torque 8 war da. sonst nur 2006er modelle.
> naja, zumindest bin ich das 8er mal gefahren. auch in M. jetzt weiß ich das die größe passt und freu mich umso mehr auf mein FR 7.



Und warum hast du keine Bilder vom 8.0 gemacht?


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Die ES9 sehen schick aus!


----------



## vtrkalle (26. Februar 2007)

Ich habe auch nichts Schriftliches von Canyon bekommen und mein Rad ist schon seit Freitag unterwegs
 




winddancer1401 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es hier Wartende, die noch nicht mal eine Bestättigung mit einem VMT bekommen haben, oder bin ich der einzige?
> 
> Kl*ganzschönangesäuert*aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (26. Februar 2007)

Hast Du auch gleich mal gefragt, ob mein Rad auch schon unterwegs ist  

Seit dem ich die Rechnung von Canyon bezahlt habe, fährt der Postbote einfach immer bei mir vorbei ohne anzuhalten  

Gute Nacht

  Sado-Uwe
  vielleichmorgenmitXC7.0?


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Canyon schickt glaube ich nur bei Nachnahme Absendebestätigungen.
Habe mit Vorkasse gezahlt und ist nix gekommen. Hab dann halbstinkig angerufen und dann hiess es "Ist seit Freitag schon weg..."

Sado und vtrkalle, habt ihr weisse 7er bestellt? 
Möchte endlich Fotos von dem Prachstück!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (26. Februar 2007)

Ne - habe (natürlich) ein schwarzes bestellt !


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Ne - habe (natürlich) ein schwarzes bestellt !



 Schäm dich!
Die 200 wärens wert fürs weisse, aber nur fürs schwarze?  Das einzige was anders ist, ist die XT Kasette (welche ich auch habe, habe dafür aber nur 40 und nicht 200 gezahlt im umtausch zur Deore).

Sattel und Lenker sind Geschmackssache und die Bremse ist genau die gleiche, nur Poliert...


----------



## punkrockhamburg (26. Februar 2007)

Ammu,

er hat sein XC 7.0 in schwarz bestellt. Ergo: nix Aufpreis, nur andere Farbe.

Mein (weisses) ist am Freitag letzter Woche rausgegangen, aber noch nicht angekommen... 

Warum nennt Canyon mit der Versandbestätigung nicht auch die DHL-Trackingnummer? Dann wüsste ich wenigstens, an welchem Tag es sich lohnt, früher nach Hause zu gehen. Naja - Kommunikation, die alte Leiher 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## Sado-Uwe (27. Februar 2007)

Hi ! 

Heute hat der Postbote endlich bei mir angehalten.  

Mein XC 7.0 ist da     

Karton ohne eine einzige Delle - Bike soweit ich in der Mittagspause schauen konnte auch. 
Jetzt muß es nur noch Feierabend werden, dann kann ich's komplett zusammenbauen. 

Hier schon mal erste "Auspack"-Fotos: http://www.pixum.de/members/sadouwe...=2421242&ktw=0df6a52d7868c593b2d6dd9ace4ad83e


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Tomibeck (27. Februar 2007)

@ammu das 7.0 hat dem  6.0 nicht nur eine Xt Kassette vorraus sondern auch nen Easton Lenker und nen Sella Italia SLK ergo ist der Aufpreis schon berechtigt.

edit: und ne oro Bianco


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Februar 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hier schon mal erste "Auspack"-Fotos: http://www.pixum.de/members/sadouwe...=2421242&ktw=0df6a52d7868c593b2d6dd9ace4ad83e



Mit Reflektoren, schick


----------



## Didi123 (27. Februar 2007)

Ist halt schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (27. Februar 2007)

@sadouwe

Glückwunsch und gute Fahrt!

aber die Farbkombi schwarz/weiss*schauder*


----------



## Fischgesicht (27. Februar 2007)

@sado-uwe


Bitte Bitte Bitte Bilder sobals es zammgebaut ist.


----------



## Didi123 (27. Februar 2007)

Wie issn eigtl. der Sattel so (Selle Italia SLK) ?
Taucht der halbwegs oder muss man sich da schon vorweg um Ersatz bemühen...?


----------



## Tomibeck (27. Februar 2007)

Das mit dem Sattel würd micha uch interessieren wobie ich denke der sollte schon was sein ist ja schon ein Sattel der gehobenen Klasse oder?
Aobei besonders angenehm sieht das mit dem "schlitz"   ja nicht aus


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Februar 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> @ammu das 7.0 hat dem  6.0 nicht nur eine Xt Kassette vorraus sondern auch nen Easton Lenker und nen Sella Italia SLK ergo ist der Aufpreis schon berechtigt.
> 
> edit: und ne oro Bianco



Ich sagte rein "technisch", also was das Fahrverhalten wirklich beeinflussen wÃ¼rde. Und das ist NUR die XT Kasette.

Der Sattel und der Lenker sind Ergonomie- und Geschmacksfragen, tun nix zur Technik.

Und die Bianco ist die (und nun halt dich fest, jetzt kommts zum hundertsten mal) GENAU GLEICHE Bremse wie meine K24, die ist von oben bis unten mit den EXAKT gleichen Teilen bespickt, bremst genau gleich etc... sie sieht nur anders aus. Mein Bauch sagt dazu JA!, der Kopf aber nein, denn 200â¬ wÃ¤ren es mMn nur fÃ¼r das weisse wert oder wenn man neben der XT Kasette halt unbedingt eine Polishbremse und nen SLK/Easton braucht.

AmmuNation - der ein weisses XC7.0 zwar supergeil findet  dessen XC6.0 aber technisch dem 7er in nichts nachsteht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Taucht der halbwegs oder muss man sich da schon vorweg um Ersatz bemühen...?



mach mMn wenig Sinn da dein Hintern ja erst entscheiden kann obs ihm passt oder nicht wenn du mal n bissi länger druff gehockt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (27. Februar 2007)

gib es zu du hast einen Fehlkauf gemacht und bist uns 7er jetzt neidisch  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich sagte rein "technisch", also was das Fahrverhalten wirklich beeinflussen wÃ¼rde. Und das ist NUR die XT Kasette.
> 
> Der Sattel und der Lenker sind Ergonomie- und Geschmacksfragen, tun nix zur Technik.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spikey (27. Februar 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> gib es zu du hast einen Fehlkauf gemacht und bist und 7er jetzt neidisch



Komisch, den Eindruck habe ich auch, aber schon länger


----------



## Tomibeck (27. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich sagte rein "technisch", also was das Fahrverhalten wirklich beeinflussen würde. Und das ist NUR die XT Kasette.
> 
> Der Sattel und der Lenker sind Ergonomie- und Geschmacksfragen, tun nix zur Technik.
> 
> ...



Mhm naja rein technisch is das Fahrverhalten von nem 5.0 wahrscheinlich auch genau so gut wie  von deinem 6.0.
Und jetzt sag mir nicht du spürst den Unterschied zwischen ner LX und ner XT KUrbel oder  den Naben .  Außerdem die Bianco siet schon verdammt geil aus.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Februar 2007)

Wäre nur auf weisse 7.0er neidisch. Auf den rest kann ich pfeifen. 



> Mhm naja rein technisch is das Fahrverhalten von nem 5.0 wahrscheinlich auch genau so gut wie von deinem 6.0.
> Und jetzt sag mir nicht du spürst den Unterschied zwischen ner LX und ner XT KUrbel oder den Naben . Außerdem die Bianco siet schon verdammt geil aus.



Ich wollte ja das 5er. Aber das 6er hatte ich deutlich schneller.
Eine XT Kurbel ist leichter und steifer. Und von den Deore Naben hört man immer von Seitlichem Spiel, nachstellärger etc... muss ich bei meinen Ringlé nicht!

Dass sie geil aussieht, stimmt. Aber wenn man es Artgerecht behandelt sieht man sie auch nicht. Meine ORO ist braun...


----------



## Tomibeck (27. Februar 2007)

Mal ne frage nebenbei welche Ketten verbaut  CAnyon eigentlicha n den  XCs oder is das je nach  Ausstatung kann ja eigentlich nicht sien oder?


----------



## DaMudda (27. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Meine ORO ist braun...


Mein Stuhl übrigens auch... 

Endlich mal ein Kommentar den die Welt DRINGENDST gebraucht hat....


----------



## Spikey (27. Februar 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Mein Stuhl übrigens auch...



Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Sado-Uwe (27. Februar 2007)

Hi ! 

Ich habe leider erst spät Feierabend gehabt - konnte deshalb nicht mehr fahren (noch nicht mal mehr ne kleine Testrunde vorm Haus)  
War aber sowieso Dauerregen angesagt.

Bilder gibt's in meiner Galerie. 
Morgen hoffentlich auch welche mit Tageslicht  

Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen Wartenden kurze Lieferzeiten  


Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## braintrust (27. Februar 2007)

hm heute wieder keene post


----------



## DaBot (28. Februar 2007)

Mal anrufen? Welche Grösse hast du bestellt und wann? Mein Kumpel hat das ESX in grün bestellt und zwar im Januar in XL und schon vor graumer Zeit ne Bestätigung bekommen... Ich habs in XL und grau bestellt und zur gleichen Zeit ne Bestätigung bekommen. RUF AN! Und erlöse dich von deinem Schicksal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (28. Februar 2007)

na hab noch im dezember bestellt und größe M wirds wohl auch....hatte auch schonmal angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt dass bestllung auch angekommen ist bzw aufgenommen wurde...


----------



## Splashfin (28. Februar 2007)

yo hab auch ein esx 7.0 in grün und XL bestellt und vor 3 Wochen kam die Bestätigung ins Haus!!!


----------



## Didi123 (28. Februar 2007)

Na, hat schon einer der auf ein weißes XC 7.0 Wartenden den hier vorm Haus gesehen...?







(Bei mir war er noch nicht...!)


----------



## Spikey (28. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Na, hat schon einer der auf ein weißes XC 7.0 Wartenden den hier vorm Haus gesehen...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, noch nicht. Ich denke aber dass der diese Wochen noch vorbeikommt


----------



## Didi123 (28. Februar 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht. Ich denke aber dass der diese Wochen noch vorbeikommt



Diese Woche*n* ???
Ich erwarte eigtl. schon, dass der Kollege bis spät. Samstag mit dem Karton bei mir aufkreuzt...!


----------



## Fischgesicht (28. Februar 2007)

@ didi + spikey:

habt ihr beide schon die Rechnung bekommen und bezahlt oder habt ihr per Nachname bestellt?


----------



## Didi123 (28. Februar 2007)

Hab' Freitag per email die Rechnung bekommen und Montag überwiesen.
Allerdings geben die im mail bzw. auf dem PDF (Was zum Geier ist eigtl. ein "Nichtruestpapier"...?  ) zwei verschiedene Konten an.
Sozusagen ein Hauptkonto und eben noch eines...
Ich hab' auf das andere Konto überwiesen, logisch...! 
Wird aber wohl Wurscht sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Das eine ist wohl das zum bezahlen des Bikes und das andere fürs Schmiergeld damits schneller kommt


----------



## Spikey (28. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Diese Woche*n* ???
> Ich erwarte eigtl. schon, dass der Kollege bis spät. Samstag mit dem Karton bei mir aufkreuzt...!



Ey Alda sag isch doch, diese Wochen 

also ich hab die Rechnung am letzten Freitag per e-Mail erhalten und Freitag-Abend online überwiesen  

Jetzt nehm ich mal an, dass das Geld 3 Werktage braucht, dann kommt der Hobel vielleicht am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (28. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Na, hat schon einer der auf ein weißes XC 7.0 Wartenden den hier vorm Haus gesehen...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir auch noch nicht. Mir war es heute zu blöd - hab bei der Canyon Hotline angerufen und mir die DHL-Trackingnummer geben lassen.

Ergebnis: Es wurde heute morgen in den Transporter eingeladen... leider ist weder ein Kärtchen noch das Rad eingetroffen. Naja, dann sollte ich es aber spätestens morgen vom DHL-Mitarbeiter oder von der Postfiliale entgegennehmen können.

@Canyon: Warum um alles in der Welt muss man die Trackingnummer an der Hotline erfragen?  Jede Online-Apotheke führt die in der Bestellbestätigung auf...

Gruß,
Josch*
*


----------



## Spikey (28. Februar 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> @Canyon: Warum um alles in der Welt muss man die Trackingnummer an der Hotline erfragen?  Jede Online-Apotheke führt die in der Bestellbestätigung auf...



Da hast du Recht, das bekommt wirklich der kleinste Online-Shop hin.
Sehe es positiv und halte es wie einst der Rudi Carell
lass dich überraschen


----------



## fox hunter (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und warum hast du keine Bilder vom 8.0 gemacht?



hab ich schon. also eins und eins con bobby root seinem von 06. aber das problem ist das ich das usb kabel von der digi cam nicht finde und auch keinen kartenleser hab. sobald ichs kabel hab kommen die bilder.


----------



## winddancer1401 (28. Februar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hm heute wieder keene post



OK, bei mir ist ein XC. Hab heute mal beim grossen C angerufen. Morgen sollte ich eine Bestättigung bekommen. Info von dem freundlichen Herren war, zwei Wochen vor der eigentlichen Planung. Wäre schön wenn das klappen würde.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Februar 2007)

Immer noch kein weißes XC 7.0 im Haus  
Auch keine Post oder mail...... 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Fischgesicht (28. Februar 2007)

@Hitzi: noch keine Rechnung?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (28. Februar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Immer noch kein weißes XC 7.0 im Haus
> Auch keine Post oder mail......
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ruf an, hab ich am Freitag auch gemacht. 2 Stunden später hatte ich die Mail im Postfach!
Vielleicht Zufall, vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hab' Freitag per email die Rechnung bekommen und Montag überwiesen.
> Allerdings geben die im mail bzw. auf dem PDF (Was zum Geier ist eigtl. ein "Nichtruestpapier"...?  ) zwei verschiedene Konten an.
> Sozusagen ein Hauptkonto und eben noch eines...
> Ich hab' auf das andere Konto überwiesen, logisch...!
> Wird aber wohl Wurscht sein.



Was Nichtruestpapier ist, daran kaue ich auch noch rum. 

Habe auf die Sparkasse überwiesen. Wieso? Keine Ahnung. Hat mich so angelächelt.. "überweis mich!"


----------



## Fischgesicht (28. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hab' Freitag per email die Rechnung bekommen und Montag überwiesen.
> Allerdings geben die im mail bzw. auf dem PDF (Was zum Geier ist eigtl. ein "Nichtruestpapier"...?  ) zwei verschiedene Konten an.
> Sozusagen ein Hauptkonto und eben noch eines...
> Ich hab' auf das andere Konto überwiesen, logisch...!
> Wird aber wohl Wurscht sein.




http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Nichtruestpapier&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


da wirst du schlau...


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Februar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Nichtruestpapier&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
> 
> 
> da wirst du schlau...





> Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - Nichtruestpapier - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.


----------



## rainman99 (28. Februar 2007)

ZRX schrieb:


> hallo canyon freaks!!
> 
> um 10.38 uhr war es heute so weit, mein ES 9 in Gr. M stand vor der tür!!
> 
> seht her und weint


 

*ES rulez!!!    *
Hab zwar *NUR* ein ES7.0, das aber auch schon seit dem 26.01.07!



Ich würd mich am liebsten den ganzen Tag vor das Teil hinsetzen und die Details bestaunen...

Das Fahren macht allerdings auch einen Höllen Spaß!!!  

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike...

Mehr Bilder gibt es in meiner Galerie...


----------



## vtrkalle (28. Februar 2007)

Ich habe heute mein XC 7.0 bekommen  und gleich eine Probefahrt gemacht,  alles bestens ein Traum von einem Rad.  Ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige der ein XC 7.0 mit X0 Schaltung hat. 
Bilder stelle ich hier keine mehr rein wie das XC 7.0 aussieht wist ihr ja.
Ich verabschiede mich hier aber noch nicht ich warte noch auf ein WXC 8.0


----------



## artymod (28. Februar 2007)

mir tut mein postmann schon leid. da muss er das bike schleppen


----------



## Fischgesicht (28. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


>





das war IRONISCH!!!


----------



## googlehupf (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo, habe meinen Farbe meines XC 5 von GRAU auf SCHWARZ geändert .. tia, da gabe gleich noch mal einen Zuschlag bei der Lieferzeit; statt KW14 jetzt KW18.. bin schon stark am überlegen, ob ich mir einfach ein RADON - BIKE bestelle das nach 2 Wochen im Haus ist ... was meint Ihr??
GOOGLEHUPF..


----------



## Didi123 (28. Februar 2007)

googlehupf schrieb:


> ...bin schon stark am überlegen, ob ich mir einfach ein RADON - BIKE bestelle das nach 2 Wochen im Haus ist ... was meint Ihr??
> GOOGLEHUPF..



Na, was wohl...!  
(Falsches Unterforum für eine objektive Antwort)

Wenn Du das Radon bestellst... Raus hier, aber zackig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (28. Februar 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> @Hitzi: noch keine Rechnung?????



Nix  

Rufe morgen mal durch.......  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## fitze (28. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und die Bianco ist die (und nun halt dich fest, jetzt kommts zum hundertsten mal) GENAU GLEICHE Bremse wie meine K24, die ist von oben bis unten mit den EXAKT gleichen Teilen bespickt, bremst genau gleich etc... sie sieht nur anders aus.



Woher hast du diese Informationen eigentlich, die du da ständig breittrittst?
Nur weil sie von außen gleich ausschaut?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Spikey (1. März 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Informationen eigentlich, die du da stÃ¤ndig breittrittst?
> Nur weil sie von auÃen gleich ausschaut?
> 
> MfG
> Tobi



fitze, er hÃ¤tt halt lieber die polierte, verdrÃ¤ngt es aber in dem er sich einredet, die bremsen sind genau gleich 

PS: Bike ist heute raus gegangenâ¦


----------



## cisco (1. März 2007)

Schon wieder Lieferzeitverzögerung.
Canyon ist echt ein Mistladen.
Ich zieh meine Bestellung zurück...
Euch noch viel Erfolg ... das wars


----------



## braintrust (1. März 2007)

tschö...


----------



## 2stpsfwd (1. März 2007)

da is aber einer Sauer *G*


----------



## Didi123 (1. März 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> da is aber einer Sauer *G*



Na ja, irgendwie kann ich das schon verstehen.
Gerade bei den etwas "exotischeren" Modellen ist die Lieferzeit z.T. echt nicht so der Hit.

Als ich zwischendurch mal was von Lieferverzögerung beim XC 7.0 (in *weiß* ) hab' läuten hören, ist mir auch erstmal der Gedanke gekommen, die Sache erstmal bleiben zu lassen (ok, ich brauch' jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neues Rad, ich "will" es nur..).
Hätte jetzt auch nicht so die Böcke bis Mai oder was weiß ich, wie lange der Kollege noch warten muß, auf mein Fahrrad zu warten...


----------



## Spikey (1. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Na ja, irgendwie kann ich das schon verstehen.
> Gerade bei den etwas "exotischeren" Modellen ist die Lieferzeit z.T. echt nicht so der Hit.
> 
> Als ich zwischendurch mal was von LieferverzÃ¶gerung beim XC 7.0 (in *weiÃ* ) hab' lÃ¤uten hÃ¶ren, ist mir auch erstmal der Gedanke gekommen, die Sache erstmal bleiben zu lassen (ok, ich brauch' jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neues Rad, ich "will" es nur..).
> HÃ¤tte jetzt auch nicht so die BÃ¶cke bis Mai oder was weiÃ ich, wie lange der Kollege noch warten muÃ, auf mein Fahrrad zu warten...



â¦nee, ich versteh das auch nicht, jedes Jahr das gleiche Drama bei Canyon. Da muss doch die GeschÃ¤ftsleitung mal was unternehmen, dass das da besser flutscht. Was denen an Umsatz deshalb durch die Lappen geht ist sicher beachtlichâ¦ egal, morgen ist mein Bike da, mir doch wurschtâ¦


----------



## punkrockhamburg (1. März 2007)

Bastelstunde!!

:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (1. März 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Bastelstunde!!
> 
> :d:d:d



willst du etwa behaupten dass du dein xc 7 zammbastelst???

DANN SOFORT FOTOOOOOOOS!!! BITTE!!!!


----------



## dawncore (1. März 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> willst du etwa behaupten dass du dein xc 7 zammbastelst???
> 
> DANN SOFORT FOTOOOOOOOS!!! BITTE!!!!



Dito!!  

Lass uns hier nicht hängen


----------



## punkrockhamburg (1. März 2007)

Sobald meine Madame nach Hause kommt (hat die Digicam offensichtlich dabei ) gibts Fotos - versprochen! Hätte selbst gerne die Montage dokumentiert... 

Nur soviel - Das Bike ist wohlbehalten angekommen, keine Delle im Oberrohr, Schaltung und Bremsen funktionieren bombig!
Und: Es sieht soooooo geil aus!! 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## AmmuNation (1. März 2007)

Wow, gratuliere! Will endlich das schöne weisse Bike sehn


----------



## macmac (1. März 2007)

Werd mich mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer setzten, so ganz allein auf´s neue Bike zu warten hält ja kein Mensch aus. 

Meine Ungeduld bezieht sich übrigens auf ein   ESX 7


----------



## braintrust (1. März 2007)

wo bleiben die pics vom weißen xc7 ?!

hab heute wieder ma keene post von canyon bekommen...zum glück is grad eh schlechtes wetter hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (1. März 2007)

Voilá: XC 7.0 in weiß und chopperstyle 










Änderungen: 
- SLR TT statt SLK
- Tacx Tao Flaschenhalter
- Ciclo CM 434 Radcomputer
- Shimano 959 Pedale

Weitere Pics in meiner Galerie...

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## macmac (1. März 2007)

Respekt, du hast dir wirklich was gutes gegönnt


----------



## vtrkalle (1. März 2007)

in schwarz ist es schöner


----------



## Pumabert (1. März 2007)

aaaahh, herrlich  

Sieht toll aus, gratuliere!

Wie groß bist du und was für eine SL hast du?


----------



## macmac (1. März 2007)

spinnst du, der absolute brüller wär's doch in ESX7-grün


----------



## Dumb (1. März 2007)

so ich darf hier jetzt auch sitzen... Grand Canyon 6.0 (leider nur Schüler). Ist ja eigentlich ein Expressbike ich hoffe mal das geht schnell...


----------



## Hitzi (1. März 2007)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Voilá: XC 7.0 in weiß und chopperstyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber !!!! TOP!!!! 1 + mit Sternchen!!!!!   

Welche Größe? Würde S tippen....

Will auch endlich mein weißes haben   Habs heute leider nicht geschafft bei C anzurufen. Vielleicht morgen ..........


----------



## punkrockhamburg (1. März 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> aaaahh, herrlich
> 
> Sieht toll aus, gratuliere!
> 
> Wie groß bist du und was für eine SL hast du?



Bin 1,69 m klein, SL ist 79 cm

Gruß


----------



## tschobi (1. März 2007)

Super geil das bike! Sei froh das du das weiße genommen hast, sieht echt klasse aus und viel besser als das schwarze!

viel Spaß damit...


----------



## DaMudda (2. März 2007)

Das weisse XC ist einfach nur geil!! 
...bin sehr gespannt wann die ersten ESX-Bilder hier auftauchen. Müsste ja nun auch bald losgehen (2-3 Wochen)
@ Braintrust : Arme Sau!! Nochnichmal Post - wirds wohl doch erst August bei Dir?? Wann haste bestellt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (2. März 2007)

Waaaahnsinn! punkrock, viel Spass mit dem Teil.
Ist einfach wunderschön!  

Ich hoffe meins wird heute geliefert (ohne Macken)


----------



## GerhardO (2. März 2007)

Echt ein sehr schönes Rad! 
Aber drei Dinge stören mich jedoch gewaltig:
1. es ist nicht "dark forrest green - matt"! 
2. es ist kein Torque 
3. Es ist nicht meines!!! 

 

 - viel Spass mit Deinem Bike!
Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## superflo (2. März 2007)

Mein Grand Canyon 6.0 ist da... 

Montagetermin voraussichtl. KW 15. Heute (2. März) klingelt der Postbote. Ich hab geglaubt, mich tritt ein Pferd. Vor zwei Wochen kam die Auftragsbestätigung per Post und jetzt ist es plötzlich da. KW 9 oder was wir jetzt haben... LOL - und ich hab noch gehofft, es kommt noch im April... ich bin den ganzen März auf Reisen, na toll, jetzt wartet das Bike AUF MICH!!! ;-)

Aber die Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude, wenn auch in meinem Fall umgekehrt.  

Ich habs noch gar nicht ganz ausgepackt, so groß ist unser Haus nicht, ich mach das dann im April. Ist der Fertig-Zusammenbau eigentlich schwer? ;-)

LG vom Flo


----------



## Spikey (2. März 2007)

superflo schrieb:


> Ist der Fertig-Zusammenbau eigentlich schwer? ;-)



Glückwunsch, wenn du nicht an jeder Hand 5 Daumen hast, sollte es nicht schwer sein


----------



## Dumb (2. März 2007)

superflo schrieb:


> Mein Grand Canyon 6.0 ist da...
> 
> ...und ich hab noch gehofft, es kommt noch im April... ich bin den ganzen März auf Reisen, na toll, jetzt wartet das Bike AUF MICH!!! ;-)
> 
> Aber die Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude, wenn auch in meinem Fall umgekehrt.



genauso war es bei mir... Mir wurde gesagt "vorraussichtlich erst Ende April lieferbar", gut hab ich mir gedacht bin eh vom 20 März bis zum 20 April weg... bestell ich es halt kurz bevor ich fliege. Gestern hab ichs dann gesehen das als Expresbike in Größe L eingestellt ist. Habs dann sofort bestellt. Ich hoffe ich bekomms die nächsten Tage 

mfg Dumb


----------



## braintrust (2. März 2007)

ohoh das weiß is ja mal richtig porno! sehr geiles teil!

heute wieder keene post..man gewöhnt sich dran 
bestellt hab ich am 10.12  hab auch schonmal angerufen und die bestellung is auch eingegangen...


----------



## thomasx (2. März 2007)

so da melde ich mich auch mal fÃ¼r ein paar tage an hier
habe am Sonntag bestellt Online in s, und am Montag war auf der Page S nicht mehr als Express lieferbar.
Ich am Montag gleich angerufen, den wenn es nicht lieferbar ist das XC8,0 dann wÃ¼rde ich auf das 7,0 wechseln, 300â¬ weniger bei fast gleicher Ausstattung.
Da sagte der gute Mann von der Hotline, das 8,0 steht versandfertig da
   
einen Tag spÃ¤ter Brief und Rechnung bekommen.

Nun warte ich auf den Postboten^^


----------



## braintrust (2. März 2007)

grrr man sowas ist doch echt unfair....ich muss auf den panzer noch ewig warten..


----------



## DaBot (2. März 2007)

Ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winddancer1401 (2. März 2007)

Und es funktioniert doch. Hab heute die Bestättigung für mein XC 5.0 in Schwarz, Grösse M erhalten. KW12/13. Hoffe, das heisst nicht 12+13 Wochen...

Man wie freue ich mich dann über das Bike, wenn ich mich schon über die Bestättigung freu  

ciao

Klaus


----------



## Fischgesicht (2. März 2007)

@Hitzi 

schon Rechnung bekommen???


----------



## Mr. Hayes (2. März 2007)

@braintrust:
Ich kann mit dir mitfühlen. Mein ES8.0 wurde auf Ende Januar versprochen.
Um die Lieferung zu beschleunigen habe ich dann am 5. Feb. bezahlt.
Leider bis heute weder Bestellbestätigung noch andere Info's bekommen !

Jetzt ist schlecht Wetter und ich kanns kurzfristig noch verkraften indem ich mich andersweitig im Schlamm vergnüge...


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

So Mädels,  

bei mir war gestern der Brief.. äh Fahrradträger und hat einen großen Karton abgegeben...!
(Zum Glück war die Nachbarin da und hat's angenommen...)
Kam erst mitten in der Nacht heim und da stand es plötzlich vor mir!
Hab's gleich in den Keller gewuchtet (irgendwie extrem unhandlich diese Schachtel) und erstmal grob inspiziert (wenigstens soviel man durch die Klappe erkennen kann).
Scheint alles heil zu sein, obwohl der Bikguard stellenweise aussieht wie durch den Wolf gedreht... 
War der Karton etwa nicht zum ersten Mal unterwegs ? 
Wer weiß...  
Naja, hauptsache der Inhalt ist ok!





















Sind nur Handyfotos, aber ich musste los.
Mehr Bilder gibt's bei Gelegenheit, aber ich geh' stark davon aus, dass bis dahin Spikey und Konsorten die Galerie bereits mit XC Bildern vollgepostet haben... 

Gibt's eigentlich keine Alternativen zu diesen hässlichen Iridium-Aheadkappen...?
Vielleicht irgendwas Nettes von Syntace, oder so ?

Ahso, muß mich ja jetzt aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden, kann aber nicht garantieren, dass ich nicht doch mal vorbeispamme...  

Bis denn, tschöö!!


----------



## 2stpsfwd (3. März 2007)

also wenn mein ESX früher kommen würde - ein Traum

wo wir bei Träumen sind:



ne nette Postbotin währe auch ganz nett *G* wenn die dann noch nen größeres Paket hätte

(musste sein bei dem was Mr. Hayes da oben gepostet hat - wir wollen hier im Wartezimmer ein bissl motivieren!)


----------



## braintrust (3. März 2007)

schicke aheadkappen gibs von hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (3. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> bei mir war gestern der Brief.. äh Fahrradträger und hat einen großen Karton abgegeben...!
> (Zum Glück war die Nachbarin da und hat's angenommen...)
> ...



So, mein Chef hat grad angerufen, das Bike wurde geliefert. Hab die Firmenadresse als Lieferadresse angegeben. Naja, dachte nicht dass es an einem Wochenende kommt. Jetzt holt er mich gleich ab mit seinem Family-Van und wir holen den Bikeguard!
Mein Chef ist spitze  

Bilder gibts dann so caheute Nachmittag 

@ Didi, saugeil, ich wünsch dir viel Spass mit dem Schimmelchen


----------



## wart (3. März 2007)

Ich habe mein GC 9.0 auch bekommen, hurra.
Gestern hatten wir beiden die erste Ausfahrt und ich muß sagen > KLASSE!!!
Ich würde ja gerne einige Bilder reinstellen, weiß aber nicht wie das geht.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (3. März 2007)

@wart - kannst die Bilder in deine Galerie hochladen und bekommst dann gleich die Passenden Url-Tags angegeben - die musst du dann nur noch einfügen


----------



## thomasx (3. März 2007)

das Wochenende ist weiter warten angesagt, hoffe doch auf Montag oder Dienstag spätestens.


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

So, komm' grad aus dem Keller... 

So weit bin ich schon:






Hab's erstmal auf Dellen untersucht und viele andere Details genau angeguckt...
Also viel geiler geht's echt nicht mehr!
An die anderen XC 7.0 weiß Besitzer: Ist euch schon der geile Metalliceffekt im Weiß aufgefallen ? 






(Kommt auf dem Foto jetzt nicht rüber)
Hammer, was ? Bin ganz weg!

Vielleicht mach' ich vor dem Abendessen sogar noch die Räder rein, den Lenker hab' ich inzwischen schon mal dran, aber noch nicht festgeschraubt.  

Ich geh' wieder runter...


----------



## Spikey (3. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> So, komm' grad aus dem Keller...
> 
> So weit bin ich schon:
> 
> ...




Ah geil! Der Metallic-Effekt ist der Hammer. ganz dezent! Ich hab selten so ein schönes Rad gesehen. Dennoch, hab schon ein paar Dinge die ich noch ändern will. Die A-Headkappe ist abartig hässlich, ebenso die Griffe, aber das sind zum Glück auch nach dem Bikekauf machbare Dinge, wenn ich jetzt an mein Konto denke


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2007)

Griffe hab' ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich probier' jetzt erstmal die Std.-Teile aus.
Ich fahr jetzt schon ein paar Jahre Ergons, aber so 100% zufrieden bin ich damit nicht, da drückt's mir trotzdem die Ader ab...
Im Moment hab' ich die Syntace Moto oder evtl. die Ergon Enduro o.s.ä. im Auge - mal sehen.
Was mich am XC jetzt etwas enttäuscht ist der Sattel, der sieht schon reichlich billig aus. 
Hab' aber noch den SLK als Gel Flow Version inner Kiste liegen, der hat edleres Leder und Geleinlagen, den werd' ich jetzt erstmal montieren...

Noch etwas hat mich (nicht gerade positiv) überrascht: Die Schnellspanner.
Waren einfache Deore Spanner, noch nicht mal XT (die haben die blanke Achse) dabei. 
Ich hätte jetzt schon irgendwas von Sun oder DT erwartet...
Na gut, man kann nicht alles haben!

Morgen wird das Wetter besser!

Tschöö!

@Spikey
Hast's jetzt schon geholt?
Und, wie sieht bei dir der BikeGuard aus ? 
Auch so zermanscht ?


----------



## Spikey (3. März 2007)

Habe fertig! 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einfach nur geil das Teil.
Muss noch die DÃ¤mpfer einstellen und andere Pedale montieren.
Boa freu ich mich auf den ersten Ausritt mit dem Schimmelchenâ¦
Bin dann offiziell raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
An alle Wartenden, viel GlÃ¼ck und Geduld, es lohnt sich! 

Didi, der Bikeguard war vÃ¶llig unversehrt, keine Delle, nÃ¼scht zu beanstanden. Ausser dass teiweise kein oder nur wenig Fett auf den Schrauben war.
Die Schnellspanner sind mir auch gleich unangenehm aufgefallen, da wird halt an allen Ecken und Enden gespart. TrÃ¼bt aber den sehr geilen Gesamteindruck nicht.
Hab eh noch ein paar XT-Schnellspanner rumfliegen.


----------



## thto (3. März 2007)

brutal schön , ganz in weiss mit einem blumen.......


----------



## Dumb (4. März 2007)

super schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmac (4. März 2007)

ich will auch endlich mein Bike zusammenbauen können. 
Wetter wär ja schon optimal um neue Bike´s zu fahren.


----------



## Markus23 (4. März 2007)

Hallo

Habe gestern auch mein Canyon bekommen  
Habe heute auch schon meine erste kleine Tour gestartet einfach nur geil damit bin ich ebenfalls raus aus dem Wartezimmer war nett mit euch und allen wartenden wünsche das die Zeit für euch recht schnell vorrüber geht.


----------



## googlehupf (4. März 2007)

Markus23 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe gestern auch mein Canyon bekommen
> Habe heute auch schon meine erste kleine Tour gestartet einfach nur geil damit bin ich ebenfalls raus aus dem Wartezimmer war nett mit euch und allen wartenden wünsche das die Zeit für euch recht schnell vorrüber geht.



.. Hallo Markus, na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch .. ;-)
noch eine Frage, welches Bike und welche Farbe hat denn dein Bike?. ich bin noch am schwanken zw. schwarz und grau beim XC 5
noch viel spass beim biken ... 

martin


----------



## Markus23 (4. März 2007)

Hi

Habe mir das Grand Canyon 8.0 gegönnt. Das gibt es nur in der Farbe Sand Blasted Anodized Grey und ich finde das es super aussieht.


----------



## thomasx (5. März 2007)

Oh Mann,
habe gerade bei Canyon angerufen wegen dem Lieferstatus. Das Bike steht immer nocht da, Status reserviert.
Die Kohle ist schon ewig von meinem Konto gebucht.
Auf der einen Seite muß ich mich wegen dem teueren Bike mit meiner Ollen rumärgern   , und dann kommt das Bike ewig nicht an hier


----------



## Hitzi (5. März 2007)

Habe auch gerade beim großen C angerufen. Bike heute montiert, geht morgen raus  
XC 7.0 in weiß - Größe L  

Foto vom auspacken folgen........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Didi123 (5. März 2007)

googlehupf schrieb:


> .. Hallo Markus, na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch .. ;-)
> noch eine Frage, welches Bike und welche Farbe hat denn dein Bike?. ich bin noch am schwanken zw. schwarz und grau beim XC 5
> noch viel spass beim biken ...
> 
> martin



Doch kein Radon..?


----------



## Wumpwilli (5. März 2007)

Heute n Brief bekommen, Lieferung RC8 verschiebt sich auf kw 17, wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten von irgend nem Zulieferer :>

Naja, muss ich halt noch ein wenig warten, hatte mich zum Glück schon seelisch auf ca. einen Lieferungstermin April/Mai /2007 vorbereitet, alles andere hätte mich überrascht^^


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. März 2007)

Tja, so kann auch gehen... Bis heute nicht mal ne Autragsbestätigung für mein XC7 in weiss und grad kommt ne Mail rein, daß das Bike unterwegs ist 

Dann mal ab zum Bankomaten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polle (5. März 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen, werde ich mich mal in die Liste der wartenden eintragen. Habe im Januar ein ESX 6 in schwarz bestellt (Größe: M). Heute kam dann auch endlich die ersehnte Bestellbestätigung mit einem Liefertermin (KW 14). Mir kribbelt es schon in den Beinen ... sollte das Bike tatsächlich noch rechtzeitig zu Ostern ankommen?


----------



## Hitzi (5. März 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Tja, so kann auch gehen... Bis heute nicht mal ne Autragsbestätigung für mein XC7 in weiss und grad kommt ne Mail rein, daß das Bike unterwegs ist
> 
> Dann mal ab zum Bankomaten...



Willkommen im Club der weißen Schimmel-Ritter


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der weißen Schimmel-Ritter



Naja, erstmal reitet damit leider noch der DHL-Mann durch die Nacht...

Gibt aber sicher einen schönen Kontrast zum Projekt  'Black Beauty' *g*

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/1330


----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der weißen Schimmel-Ritter



Ihr mit euren Schimmeln...  

Muß dann immer an sowas denken






oder das da


----------



## artymod (6. März 2007)

Frauen und Männer ich muss es jetzt einfach mal los werden. 

NOCH 4 WOCHEN dann ist es da 

bin schon ganz zapplig und aufgeregt


----------



## Mr. Hayes (6. März 2007)

Ein Wunder ist geschehen...
Das erste Lebenszeichen von Seite Canyon seit dem 5. Dez., also über 3 Monate nach meiner Bestellung !
Die Bestellbestätigung ist eingetroffen.

Bis jetzt sind's erst 5 Wochen Verspätung, mal schauen wie lang das noch geht !?!

...Dann geh ich halt wieder zu Fuss in den Sumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (6. März 2007)

Heute die Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Bike hat das Firmengelände C verlassen  

Endlich !!!  

Warten auf den Postboten beginnt.

Leider habe ich diese Woche überhaupt keine Zeit  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## googlehupf (6. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Doch kein Radon..?



halllo, ich weiss jetzt gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll .. . XC 5 dauert noch bis kw 18, jetzt denke ich 1. an "farbwechsel" auf grau - neuer LT kw14, 2. ein stevensbike fluent beim händler vor Ort.... oder 3. ein Radon  QLT Litening... da waren sie wieder meine 3 Probleme . .. !?!?!

...
googlehupf


----------



## thoelter (7. März 2007)

Moin!

So, meine Entscheidung ist gefÃ¤lltâ¦ ich will ein XC 5.0 in grey (GrÃ¶Ãe L)

Ein paar Fragen stellen sich mir aber nochâ¦ wie lange wirdâs ca. dauern und kann ich das Bike auch direkt in Koblenz abholen?

FÃ¼r mich wÃ¤ren das ca 1,5h mit dem Auto. Vorteil, den ich mir davon versprecheâ¦ ich kann das Bike direkt vor Ort auf Dellen und Ã¤hnlich Problemchen untersuchen und ggf bemÃ¤ngeln.


----------



## tschobi (7. März 2007)

thoelter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So, meine Entscheidung ist gefällt ich will ein XC 5.0 in grey (Größe L)
> 
> ...



Kannst du auf jeden 'Fall in Koblenz abholen!
Frag am besten die hotline, die können dir sofort sagen wie lange es dauert!


----------



## krumm (7. März 2007)

Hallo erstmal!

Ihr könnt es euch nicht vorstellen.
Habe in KW Canyon 6.0 in Kw 08 bestelt.
Habe in KW 09 dem Montagetermin KW 15 mitgeteilt bekommen.
Was passiert?
Mein Junior hat am Samstag den 02.03.07 den Postboten wieder geschickt nachdem er angenommen hat das ich  nicht zu Hause bin.
Nach zwei Tagen Paketsuche habe ich  mein GC 6.0 gesten aufgebaut.
Ich glaube ich kann nicht warten bis KW 15 bis ich meine erste Ausfahrt mache. Damit bin ich raus aus dem Wartezimmer.


----------



## breakdenzer (7. März 2007)

Hallo Canyon Gemeinde!
Ich bin schwer am überlegen bei euch mitzumachen 
hab mal ein zwei Fragen:
1. Sind Änderungswünsche bei Canyon zu äußern? - Gabeltausch???
2. Bieten sie die Finanzierung auch für Studenten an? - Würd mir weh tun auf einmal soviel Geld zu latzen!

Dank und Gruß


----------



## AmmuNation (7. März 2007)

Junior sofort die Höchststrafe geben!  Einfach das Bike wegschicken


----------



## DaBot (7. März 2007)

Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich vom ESX7 auf ein Torque8 umbestellen soll. Wann ist denn der Liefertermin für das Torque?

Was meint ihr, wie weit kann man mit dem ESX gehen? Wie hoch/weit dürfen die Sprünge/Drops mit dem ESX sein, ab wann ist ein Torque besser?

Muss vielleicht dazu sagen dass ich so gute 100kg auf die Waage bringe...


----------



## Langley (7. März 2007)

Und ich bin vom ESX 7 auf ein ES 7 gewechselt. Nu wirds also doch der Fox, bin mal auf die 2007er Talas gespannt.

Ob das ne gute Entscheidung war, wird der Sommer 2007 zeigen, es beginnt ab KW 13.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## AmmuNation (7. März 2007)

Mit nem ESX kann man ziemlich weit gehen... mit nem XC auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

Und mehr Komfort hast du mit dem Torque


----------



## necor (7. März 2007)

Letzte Woche XC 7.0 in Weiss Gr. M bestellt, heute Brief erhalten mit einem voraussichtlichen Montagetermin in KW 26

muss mich wohl noch ein bischen gedulten


----------



## breakdenzer (7. März 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon Gemeinde!
> Ich bin schwer am überlegen bei euch mitzumachen
> hab mal ein zwei Fragen:
> 1. Sind Änderungswünsche bei Canyon zu äußern? - Gabeltausch???
> ...



Keiner ne Antwort?


----------



## Spikey (7. März 2007)

1. Nein
2. Finanzierung gibt es, ob das auch für Studis gilt, müsstest du bei der Hotline erfragen


----------



## Sisu (7. März 2007)

zu 1.)Auszug aus den FAQ der Canyon Homepage:
Frage
Kann ich ein Canyon-Rad auch mit einer anderen Ausstattung oder Farbe bekommen?
Antwort
Alle Canyon-Räder können wir nur in den abgebildeten Farben und Ausstattungen ausliefern. 

Schon im Herbst des Vorjahres entscheiden wir, welche Modelle wir mit welcher Ausstattung in der nächsten Saison anbieten werden. Es wird die Stückzahl der einzelnen Modelle festgelegt und dementsprechend werden die Komponenten direkt beim Hersteller geordert. Den Preisvorteil, der dabei entsteht, geben wir an unsere Kunden weiter. Deshalb sind keine Änderungen möglich. 

Ausnahme von der Regel sind Änderungen im Bereich Zahnkranzübersetzung, Lenkerbreite sowie Vorbaulänge, die wir gegen einen geringen Aufpreis gerne vornehmen.

 zu 2.) bei Canyon anrufen!

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## breakdenzer (7. März 2007)

Naja - da fällt die Finanzierungsfrage wohl weg... Wollte das Grand Canyon 7.0 in weiß mit ner weißen Fox Gabel ausstatten - wär ein schönes Bike gewesen. Aber mit hässlicher Reba macht der weiße Rahmen keinen Sinn und in schwarz gefällt mir das Bike nicht... Dann werd ich mich wohl wieder aus der Canyon Familie verabschieden


----------



## Didi123 (7. März 2007)

necor schrieb:


> Letzte Woche XC 7.0 in Weiss Gr. M bestellt, heute Brief erhalten mit einem voraussichtlichen Montagetermin in KW 26
> 
> muss mich wohl noch ein bischen gedulten



Was würdest Du zahlen, wenn Du gleich Eines bekommen könntest...?


----------



## Spikey (7. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Was wÃ¼rdest Du zahlen, wenn Du gleich Eines bekommen kÃ¶nntest...?



 
Sag blosâ¦ Didi, tu es nicht!
GefÃ¤llts dir nicht? 

Du machst Scherze, oder?


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. März 2007)

DHL lässt sich wohl Zeit... *grummel* *scharb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (7. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wie issn eigtl. der Sattel so (Selle Italia SLK) ?
> Taucht der halbwegs oder muss man sich da schon vorweg um Ersatz bemühen...?



Hallo ! 

Also nach den ersten paar Runden bin ich bisher vom Sattel überzeugt.  
Auf den ersten Metern fühlt er sich noch extrem hart und unbequem an - aber hat man erst mal ein paar hundert Meter gefahren paßt er super. Ich habe bis jetzt zwar nur meine "Feierabendrunde" fahren können (ca. 20 km) - aber kein Taubheitsgefühl oder unangenehmer Druck. 

Wie ist das bei den anderen XC7.0/SLK-Fahrern ? 

Schönen Feierabend

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Spikey (7. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Also nach den ersten paar Runden bin ich bisher vom Sattel überzeugt.
> Auf den ersten Metern fühlt er sich noch extrem hart und unbequem an - aber hat man erst mal ein paar hundert Meter gefahren paßt er super. Ich habe bis jetzt zwar nur meine "Feierabendrunde" fahren können (ca. 20 km) - aber kein Taubheitsgefühl oder unangenehmer Druck.
> ...


Mir taugt der auch gut, kann bis jetzt nichts Negatives berichten.


----------



## vtrkalle (7. März 2007)

Ich bin mit dem Sattel bis jetzt auch zufrieden, konnte aber auch erst 20 Kilometer fahren. 
Ich hoffe dass am Wochenende gutes Wetter ist, damit ich den Sattel über Stunden testen kann.


----------



## El Greco (7. März 2007)

Hallo Leute, noch mal

Weiss jemand was ein GC 7.0 in ausgelieferte Zustand wiegt bei Grösse L(20") ??


Danke


----------



## Splashfin (7. März 2007)

in M wiegts 10,80 Kilo.
in L dann wahrscheinlich  10,90 Kilo


----------



## El Greco (8. März 2007)

Ich habe in gewogen da waren fast 12 kilos, aber die wage....
Bei Canyon hat man mir gesagt, dass ich etwa 300 gram drauf zu dem M grösse legen soll, der herr machte aber keine überzeugte eindruck.

trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Sattel bis jetzt auch zufrieden, konnte aber auch erst 20 Kilometer fahren.
> Ich hoffe dass am Wochenende gutes Wetter ist, damit ich den Sattel über Stunden testen kann.



Abwarten, ab km 50 wird's richtig schlimm...! 
Hab' letztes Jahr schon versucht mich an den Sattel zu gewöhnen - leider ohne Erfolg, und dabei hab' ich sogar den Gel Flow montiert...
Vielleicht hab' ich mich auch nur zu leicht unterkriegen lassen...


----------



## thomasx (8. März 2007)

so, eben gerade Hotline angerufen, die Kiste ist gestern raus, Zeit wirds auch langsam  

Gleich mal bei der DHL nachgesehen, der letzte Status ist von heute Morgen 05:00 Uhr, da war es gerade unterwegs zum Zustellpostamt.

PS.: ich habe auch noch mal mit dem Kundendienst wegen der Fox Dämpfer gesprochen, es wurde mir gesagt, das die verbauten Dämpfer aus neuer Serie stammen, und diese Bekannten Probleme mit den Dichtungen dort nicht auftreten.
Na warten wir es mal ab


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. März 2007)

Ich möchte mir ein XC4 zulegen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: in schwarz als Expressbike oder in weiß und bis vorraussichtlich Mai warten und wenn es Verzögerungen gibt im Juni mit altem Bike im Urlaub fahren? Wie würdet ihr entscheiden?


----------



## braintrust (8. März 2007)

weiss 

immer noch keine bestätigung...wie gehts den anderen ESX'ern?


----------



## 2stpsfwd (8. März 2007)

@braintrust
na ja Bestätigung is schon seit 3-4 Wochen da - 13KW als Liefertermin (ob das hinhaut ) 
werde so langsam auch nervös: Wetter is zauberhaft und Semesterferien haben angefangen - muss wohl noch das alte HT herhalten (macht ja auch mächtig Spaß)


----------



## artymod (8. März 2007)

also meins wird ende märz zusammen gebaut und versendet. freu mich auch schon tierisch drauf


----------



## thomasx (8. März 2007)

Juhuuuuuuuu
so gerade wurde mir ein kleines Päckchen abgegeben  
meine Pipi ist endlich da, Verpackung sieht unversehrt aus, scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein.
Will jetzt nicht anfangen alles auszupacken, da ich noch auf Arbeit muß, oder ich bekomme frei  
Werde dann ein paar Picks machen.

Melde mich dann offiziell aus den Wartezimmer ab.
Im übrigen 1 Tag Postweg, und das fast ganz Quer durch DE


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuuu
> so gerade wurde mir ein kleines Päckchen abgegeben
> meine Pipi ist endlich da, Verpackung sieht unversehrt aus, scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein.
> Will jetzt nicht anfangen alles auszupacken, da ich noch auf Arbeit muß, oder ich bekomme frei
> ...



Wer ?

Pipi ?


----------



## GerhardO (8. März 2007)

Dann werd' ich meins *Annika* taufen!


----------



## Splashfin (8. März 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> @braintrust
> na ja BestÃ¤tigung is schon seit 3-4 Wochen da - 13KW als Liefertermin (ob das hinhaut )
> werde so langsam auch nervÃ¶s: Wetter is zauberhaft und Semesterferien haben angefangen - muss wohl noch das alte HT herhalten (macht ja auch mÃ¤chtig SpaÃ)



hab auch ein ESX bestellt, in L ...

Hab heute morgen noch mal angerufen und die meinten 13 KW Montage, und dann kommts Anfang 14 KW, da ich mit Nachnahme zahle (geht dann schneller)!!!

edit: muss bloÃ noch auf die schnelle 500 â¬ klar machen, doch woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (8. März 2007)

Pipi? 
Nenns doch gleich Pissoir.


----------



## xcellerator (8. März 2007)

Mein ES6 habe ich heute von der Post abgeholt, nachdem ich es am Montag abend (!) bestellt habe, obwohl ich gestern noch einen Brief erhalten habe, das Fahrrad würde erst nächste KW montiert werden. Das Teil ist genial und sieht besser aus als gedacht, aber leider ist auf dem Oberrohr eine Delle und unten am Rahmen sind schon einige Lackabplatzer.

Werden morgen erstmal bei Canyon anrufen und fragen, was sie vorschlagen, zurückschicken möchte ich es eigentlich nicht und sofern die Delle die Stabilität des Rahmens nicht einschränkt ist das auch OK, aber eine Minderung oder ein Entgegenkommen von Seiten Canyons wäre schon nett.

Hat jemand von euch in dieser Hinsicht bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## winddancer1401 (8. März 2007)

So, heute die email bekommen, daß mein Radl auf dem Weg ist..... 

Und ich hock noch bis einschließlich Mittwoch in dem besche... Hannover rum. 

Hoffentlich lässt es meine Frau   nicht zurückgehen und geht mit dem Geld shoppen  

ciao

Klaus


----------



## thomasx (8. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Pipi?
> Nenns doch gleich Pissoir.




was hat den das damit zu tun
Pipi kommt von Puppe, vieleicht öfters mal Hirn zuschalten


----------



## ChefArndt (8. März 2007)

Möchte mir ein grand canyon 6.0 kaufen.
nur bestell möchte ich nicht.da hab ich denen ne e-mail geschrieben und die meinten im nicht mal im shop häten se eins da.voll asi.hab mich so gefreu!
was haltet ihr für ne alternative?


----------



## dawncore (8. März 2007)

Wie jetzt? Grand Canyon 6.0 ausverkauft?


----------



## pr0phet (8. März 2007)

@xcellerator:schau mal paar beiträge weiter vorn, das mit dellen gabs schon!ist dein ES schwarz matt oder glänzend? stell mal bitte paar pics rein wenns geht...


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. März 2007)

winddancer1401 schrieb:


> So, heute die email bekommen, daß mein Radl auf dem Weg ist.....
> 
> Und ich hock noch bis einschließlich Mittwoch in dem besche... Hannover rum.
> 
> ...



Tja, bei mir kam die Mail am Montag und auch heute hat der DHL-Mann nicht geklingelt. Wenn du Pech hast, kannst du das Rad also doch noch persönlich in Emfpang nehmen


----------



## tschobi (9. März 2007)

xcellerator schrieb:


> Mein ES6 habe ich heute von der Post abgeholt, nachdem ich es am Montag abend (!) bestellt habe, obwohl ich gestern noch einen Brief erhalten habe, das Fahrrad würde erst nächste KW montiert werden. Das Teil ist genial und sieht besser aus als gedacht, aber leider ist auf dem Oberrohr eine Delle und unten am Rahmen sind schon einige Lackabplatzer.
> 
> Werden morgen erstmal bei Canyon anrufen und fragen, was sie vorschlagen, zurückschicken möchte ich es eigentlich nicht und sofern die Delle die Stabilität des Rahmens nicht einschränkt ist das auch OK, aber eine Minderung oder ein Entgegenkommen von Seiten Canyons wäre schon nett.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch in dieser Hinsicht bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können?



Hallo, also für mich gäbs da nichts zu überlegen. Wenn mein bike mit delle im Oberrohr und Lackabplatzern ankommt geht das sofort zurück, keine Frage!
Das tut zwar weh, aber für 1800 Flocken will ich auch astreine Qualität!
Ist doch ne Anschaffung,naja fast fürs Leben. Warum lasst ihr euch dann ne delle im Oberrohr gefallen(+Lackabplatzer), kann ich nicht verstehen.    Das ist doch eindeutig ein Garantiefall, zumal das mit den dellen ja kurioser Weise schon des öfteren vorkommt! 
Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (9. März 2007)

ChefArndt schrieb:


> Möchte mir ein grand canyon 6.0 kaufen.
> nur bestell möchte ich nicht.da hab ich denen ne e-mail geschrieben und die meinten im nicht mal im shop häten se eins da.voll asi.hab mich so gefreu!
> was haltet ihr für ne alternative?



Hier ist das Canyon Support Forum, da gibt's keine Alternativen.
Die gibt's nur in der Kaufberatung.

Räder aus'm Shop is nicht, nur bestellen. 
Alternativ kannst Du aber auch Eines bestellen... 
Schau' mal bei den Express Bikes, die haben ca. 1 - 2 Wochen Lieferzeit.
Ansonsten geh' in den Shop um die Ecke oder bei ebay... (OBI hat glaub' keine Räder, oder...?)


----------



## macmac (9. März 2007)

von meinem ESX 7 (natürlich grün & Gr. M) hab ich seit Januar nichts mehr gehört  
da hieß es anfang April


----------



## Didi123 (9. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hallo, also für mich gäbs da nichts zu überlegen. Wenn mein bike mit delle im Oberrohr und Lackabplatzern ankommt geht das sofort zurück, keine Frage!
> Das tut zwar weh, aber für 1800 Flocken will ich auch astreine Qualität!
> Ist doch ne Anschaffung,naja fast fürs Leben. Warum lasst ihr euch dann ne delle im Oberrohr gefallen(+Lackabplatzer), kann ich nicht verstehen.    Das ist doch eindeutig ein Garantiefall, zumal das mit den dellen ja kurioser Weise schon des öfteren vorkommt!
> Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen!



Hatte auch eine winzige Fehlstelle im Lack unten an der Schwinge, direkt vor dem Hinterrad. 
Is mir egal, kann bei der Montage schon mal passieren, da kommt ein Tupfer weiße Farbe drauf und gut is!
Beim nächsten Schotterweg passiert's dann sowieso, dass die Steinchen an den Rahmen knallen...


----------



## 2stpsfwd (9. März 2007)

wenn er nicht bestellen will dann fallen ja Quelle, Neckermann und Co auch raus


----------



## tschobi (9. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hatte auch eine winzige Fehlstelle im Lack unten an der Schwinge, direkt vor dem Hinterrad.
> Is mir egal, kann bei der Montage schon mal passieren, da kommt ein Tupfer weiße Farbe drauf und gut is!
> Beim nächsten Schotterweg passiert's dann sowieso, dass die Steinchen an den Rahmen knallen...



Da geb ich dir nur teilweise recht. Eine winzige Fehlstelle im Lack unten an der Schwinge ist ja auch was Anderes als einige Lackabplatzer! Von der Delle will ich garnicht erst anfangen, die würd ich auf gar keinen Fall akzeptieren. Bei dem Lack kann man vielleicht noch ein Auge zudrücken, wie du schon sagst, kommen da eh noch genug dran.....
Aber die Delle,ne,ne 

Wenn du dir einen Neuwagen kaufst sagst du ja auch nicht: "Ne Delle kommt eh noch in den Kotflügel und die Lackabplatzer unten an der Fahrertür kommen eh früher oder später dran!"

aber wie gesagt, das muss auch jeder selber wissen. Kann schon verstehen wenn man sofort losfahren will, aber was zuviel ist ist zuviel. Das soll ja auch kein Vorwurf an Canyon sein, Fehler passieren nun mal(obwohl das jetzt echt schon oft war), aber dann muss man es halt noch mal einschicken!


----------



## tschobi (9. März 2007)

Anderes Thema:

Um die Wartezeit auf mein ESX7.0 zu überbrücken, hab ich mir schon mal was gegönnt. Kann nur sagen die Atomlap Quickstep ist zwar sauteuer aber auch schweinegeil.
-Super verarbeitet
-Der beste Clickmechanismus den ich zumindest je gefahren bin
-Ausgeklickt super 'Halt in schwierigen Stücken, weil sich der Clickmechanismus beim Draufstellen nach unten drückt. Das kannte ich von meinen alten Plattformclickis noch nicht. einfach super... 
Hoffentlich kommt das Bike bald, das mir nicht noch mehr einfällt, sonst hab ich kein Geld mehr wenn der Postbote klingelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ESX7.0 (9. März 2007)

hallo

vor fast zwei wochen haben wir das ES9 geliefert bekommen statt KW11 ist es KW9 geworden   

gestern ist die rechnung für das versandfertige XC 4.0 in weiss gekommen dh. statt KW20 wird es KW11

da bin ich mal gespannt wann die rechnung fürs das ESX 7.0 kommt!!!! 

mh... also bis bald


----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2007)

Soooooooooooo..........

ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartesaal  

Anbei noch ein nettes Foto vom neuen Spielzeug  





Weitere Fotos in meinem Album............

Weitere Infos dann in den anderen Fred´s  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## braintrust (9. März 2007)

jahu, heute kam die bestätigung (hatte gestern angerufen)
also ab 30.märz kommen wohl die räder...bis dann das bike zusammengebaut ist dauerts dann noch was und wenn alles sehr sehr gut klappt ist es vor ostern noch da, ansonsten halt die woche danach!!
bin ich zufrieden


----------



## andi.f (9. März 2007)

Hab das Nerve ES 6.0 in M Sonntag abend bestellt, heute ist es schon gekommen! Wirklich ein Express-Bike...

Hatte allerdings auf meinen ersten 20km vorhin schon meinen ersten Plattfuß (und natürlich keinen Schlauch oder sonstwas dabei). Ist das normal? Bin ja jetzt kein härteres Geländer gefahren..


----------



## winddancer1401 (9. März 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir kam die Mail am Montag und auch heute hat der DHL-Mann nicht geklingelt. Wenn du Pech hast, kannst du das Rad also doch noch persönlich in Emfpang nehmen



Nee, meine liebe Frau  hats heute in Empfang genommen   Tja, mein Flieger nach Hause geht erst am Mittwoch um 17:00 Uhr  

Hoffentlich bekommst Du Deins auch bald. Hast Du Dir schon die Paketnummer von Canyon geben lassen;-)

ciao

Klaus


----------



## Hitzi (10. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hatte auch eine winzige Fehlstelle im Lack unten an der Schwinge, direkt vor dem Hinterrad.
> Is mir egal, kann bei der Montage schon mal passieren, da kommt ein Tupfer weiße Farbe drauf und gut is!
> Beim nächsten Schotterweg passiert's dann sowieso, dass die Steinchen an den Rahmen knallen...



Hatte auch eine kleine Fehlstelle bzw. einen Lackabplatzer zu beklagen. Und zwar am Oberrohr an der Halterung vom Zug  





Habe eine gute Abwicklung mit Canyon erfahren. Alles kein Problem  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (10. März 2007)

xcellerator schrieb:


> Mein ES6 habe ich heute von der Post abgeholt, nachdem ich es am Montag abend (!) bestellt habe, obwohl ich gestern noch einen Brief erhalten habe, das Fahrrad würde erst nächste KW montiert werden. Das Teil ist genial und sieht besser aus als gedacht, aber leider ist auf dem Oberrohr eine Delle und unten am Rahmen sind schon einige Lackabplatzer.
> 
> Werden morgen erstmal bei Canyon anrufen und fragen, was sie vorschlagen, zurückschicken möchte ich es eigentlich nicht und sofern die Delle die Stabilität des Rahmens nicht einschränkt ist das auch OK, aber eine Minderung oder ein Entgegenkommen von Seiten Canyons wäre schon nett.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch in dieser Hinsicht bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können?



Konnte bei meiner Reklamation nicht meckern........ 

Bei mir gab es einen Gutschein  

Es läuft halt meiner Meinung nach über einen finanziellen Ausgleich soweit die Sicherheit oder Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt ist. Bei letzerem würde ich das Bike sofort zurückschicken.

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## necor (10. März 2007)

so, heute überraschent mein XC 7.0 in weiss bekommen, Termin war KW 26 ( letzte Juni Woche)


----------



## Flatman (10. März 2007)

Was glaubt ihr wie lange muss ich warten wenn ich mir am Montag ein GK 7.0 bestell? (Kein Expressbike)


----------



## Fischgesicht (10. März 2007)

GK?

das dürfte saulangedauern!!!

Es sei denn du meinst ein GC. Aber dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatman (10. März 2007)

Sorry! Mein natürlich ein GC! Grand Canyon 7.0.


----------



## fill (11. März 2007)

Flatman schrieb:


> Sorry! Mein natürlich ein GC! Grand Canyon 7.0.


Welche Größe? Ich hab von KW 11 bis KW 17/18 schon alles mögliche gehört für ein GC 7.0 in S.


----------



## Flatman (11. März 2007)

L oder XL, lieg genau zwischen den beiden Größen. Will mich da noch beraten lassen.

Gibt es da Unterschiede in der Lieferzeit?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Ja gibt es, wenn einer der Rahmen nicht lieferbar ist, dauerts länger...

Als ich zB mein XC6.0 geordert habe, gabs des als M oder L sofort, als XL erst mitte Februar. Inzwischen sind aber alle grössen Express.


----------



## Flatman (11. März 2007)

Ahh OK. Und mit was für ner Lieferzeit muss ich ca. rechnen?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Wenn Expressbike und du weit vorne stehst in der Warteschlange: < 1 Woche 

Mein XC6.0 war Express und da ich geswitched habe vom XC5.0 auf XC6.0 habe ich meine Position in der Schlange behalten. Am nächsten Tag wars montiert... dann kam auch die Rechnung, die hab ich gezahlt, 1 Woche später fuhr der DHL Truck ab und nochmal eine Woche später kams hier an.


----------



## Flatman (11. März 2007)

Tja,schön wärs. Ist aber leider kein Expressbike. Und wat nu?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Selberschweissen. 

Was willst du denn tun? Ändern kannst dus nicht, also Expressbike bestellen oder warten... :rollyes:


----------



## Flatman (11. März 2007)

Ach was.......? 

Meine Frage war von Anfang an "Was glaubt ihr wie lange muss ich warten wenn ich mir am Montag ein GC 7.0 bestell? (Kein Expressbike)".

OK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (11. März 2007)

meine Güte - da musst du die Leute an der Canyon Hotline befragen! Die wollen Räder verkaufen und werden dich gerne beraten in bezug auf Rahmengröße + Lieferzeit


----------



## Flatman (11. März 2007)

Das werd ich auch machen! 
Aber wie du siehst habe ich die Frage das erste mal Gestern Mittag gestellt und da war nix mit Hotline!!!


----------



## Mr. Hayes (12. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wenn Expressbike und du weit vorne stehst in der Warteschlange: < 1 Woche



Sooo en Seich !
Mit einem riesen Glück mag das ja zutreffen. Ich warte schon seit 5. Dez. auf ein "Express-Bike" ! Denke nicht dass ich in der Warteschleife weit hinten stehe.
Bald ist's soweit.....


----------



## AmmuNation (12. März 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Sooo en Seich !
> Mit einem riesen Glück mag das ja zutreffen. Ich warte schon seit 5. Dez. auf ein "Express-Bike" ! Denke nicht dass ich in der Warteschleife weit hinten stehe.
> Bald ist's soweit.....



Jö, bisch es arms!  
Ich habe anfang Nov 06 bestellt, noch vor der IBC-Vorschau. Darum stand ich auch weit vorne. Ich behaupte mal unter den ersten fünf. Meine Entscheidung von XC5 auf XC6 wurde mit offenen Armen empfangen und den Worten "Montagetermin: Morgen" quittiert.

Ausserdem: Er ist Deutscher und für ihn hab ichs auch "ausgerechnet". Da beträgt die Lieferzeit 1-3 Tage.. Plus überweisung 1 Tag... in meinem Beispiel warens 2 Wochen, 1 Woche lang war die Kohle unterwegs, eine Woche lang das Bike.


----------



## Coiler (12. März 2007)

Nach langer Zeit möchte ich hier mal wieder etwas schreiben. 

Samstagmorgen XC4.0 bestellt. Heute (Montag) 13:12 ihr Rad ist Versand fertig. 

Alle Termine Richtung WE abgesagt. Ich freu mich.


----------



## Hitzi (12. März 2007)

Coiler schrieb:


> nd fertig.
> 
> Alle Termine Richtung WE abgesagt. Ich freu mich.



Das solltest du auch.........

Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen......... 07´er Bikes haben einen hohen Suchtfaktor  

War heute schon wieder unterwegs..............   XC 7.0 in weiss --- EinTraum  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (13. März 2007)

>24h kein Beitrag im Wartezimmer


----------



## GerhardO (14. März 2007)

Wartezimmer...?
Achja - stimmt! Ich hab irgendwann mal ein Canyon bestellt. Jaja, lang ist's her.... Fast hätt ichs vergessen und der DHL-Mensch steht vor der Tür und will ein großes Paket loswerden - nur, ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich bestellt haben soll...


----------



## MUD´doc (14. März 2007)

So... bin nun auch im Wartezimmer angekommen. Grad per Tel mein ESX7.0 (M, mit Optitune) bestellt. Bei dem Betrieb - was man per Telefon in Hintergrund mitbekommen hat - werde ich schon mal den Tannenbaum mit Weihnachtsschmuck schmücken, damit mein Paket auch rechtzeitg unterm Baum steht ;]
Zumindestens läuft der Laden geschmierter als mein (zur Zeit) verstelltes Schaltwerk <grrrrr>


----------



## Dragan (14. März 2007)

So ich reihe mich nun auch mal in die Warteschlange ein.
Hab mir ein Torque FR8.0 bestellt und wie ich gestern in der Freeride gesehen habe hat das Bike ja "SUPER" abgeschnitten   nu ist die Vorfreude noch größer.
Ich bezweifle zwar das der Montagetermin KW 17 gehalten wird aber ich lasse mich mal Überraschen


----------



## tschobi (14. März 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> So... bin nun auch im Wartezimmer angekommen. Grad per Tel mein ESX7.0 (M, mit Optitune) bestellt. Bei dem Betrieb - was man per Telefon in Hintergrund mitbekommen hat - werde ich schon mal den Tannenbaum mit Weihnachtsschmuck schmücken, damit mein Paket auch rechtzeitg unterm Baum steht ;]
> Zumindestens läuft der Laden geschmierter als mein (zur Zeit) verstelltes Schaltwerk <grrrrr>



Hallo, und willkommen im Klub der Leidenden 
Haben sie dir einen Liefertermin genannt.....meins soll in KW15 kommen. Hab am 1Jan bestellt, das dark forest green!


----------



## pr0phet (14. März 2007)

seit wann gibts das ESX 7.0 als expressbike hab am montag bei canyon angerufen, da sagte man mir so anfang bis mitte april...


----------



## tschobi (14. März 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> seit wann gibts das ESX 7.0 als expressbike hab am montag bei canyon angerufen, da sagte man mir so anfang bis mitte april...



Wer sagt denn was von expressbike!? Anfang/Mitte April ist doch KW 15!
Erstens sind das noch* min.* 5Wochen und ich hab wie gesagt schon am 1Jan bestellt. Manche hier im forum schon anfang Dez.!
Wann hast du denn geordert?
Also meins ESX7.0 in M und dark forest green und optitune. Einige hier bekommen es ohne Optitune schon KW14 ....


----------



## pr0phet (14. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn was von expressbike!?
> Erstens sind das noch* min.* 5Wochen und ich hab wie gesagt schon am 1Jan bestellt. Manche hier im forum schon anfang Dez.!
> Wann hast du denn geordert?
> Also meins ESX7.0 in M und dark forest green und optitune. Einige hier bekommen es ohne Optitune schon KW14 ....



canyon sagt was von expressbike, guggst du "klick"


----------



## DaBot (14. März 2007)

Mit Optitune KW13...   Hoffentlich


----------



## fill (14. März 2007)

Auf die Liste ist nicht wirklich verlass ( Wollte ein Grand Canyon bestellen, war damals auf der Express Bikes Liste, stimmte jedoch nicht). Am besten anrufen oder mailen. Die Liste wird offenbar nicht automatisch erzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (14. März 2007)

gemein!


----------



## tschobi (14. März 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> canyon sagt was von expressbike, guggst du "klick"



Ok, sorry das wusste ich nicht!
Aber es ist auch nur das graue, und außerdem macht das doch Sinn. DaBot bekommt seins ja auch schon KW13. Dann werden die jetzt langsam anfangen die ersten zu montieren...


----------



## GerhardO (14. März 2007)

Mir ist schleierhaft, warum man durch "Optitune" gleich mal mind. eine Woche draufpackt?! Dauert es sooooo lange, z.B. die Stahlfedern einer Gabel zu tauschen


----------



## Dickie76 (14. März 2007)

Oh Mann, da ist man ja gleich verleitet von grün auf grau umzuschwenken. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass das ESX 7.0 auch bald in grün kommt...bin schon ganz aufgeregt....


----------



## dbley_canyon (14. März 2007)

Hallo Traildancer,

du hast natürlich recht. Das tauschen der Stahlfedern dauert in der reinen Durchführung nicht besonders lange. Unsere Expressbikes werden jedoch nach der Montage verpackt gelagert, damit sie bei einer eingehenden Bestellung möglichst schnell an den Kunden verschickt werden können. Muss nun ein Rad in den Sonderbau weil Federn oder Vorbau getauscht werden sollen, entsteht wieder eine kleine Warteschlange. Das Rad muss ausgepackt werden, dann erfolg die Montage und schließlich wird das Rad wieder verpackt. Je nach Kapazitäten unserer Monteure, die für die Sonderbauten zuständig sind, kann das abhängig von saisonalen Schwankungen auch mal eine Woche dauern. 

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## tschobi (14. März 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da ist man ja gleich verleitet von grün auf grau umzuschwenken. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass das ESX 7.0 auch bald in grün kommt...bin schon ganz aufgeregt....



Niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Willst du dir wegen 2wochen dein Bikeleben versauen! Du musst es dann jeden Tag ansehen, und fragst dich warum du es nicht in grün genommen hast  


Kleiner Scherz   
Ne aber mal im Ernst, ist doch wirklich Unsinn wegen 2Wochen umzusteigen, oder?


----------



## thomasx (14. März 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> canyon sagt was von expressbike, guggst du "klick"


ja aber nicht das gewünschte grün



> Ne aber mal im Ernst, ist doch wirklich Unsinn wegen 2Wochen umzusteigen, oder?


wenn es dabei bleibt^^


----------



## olidesign (15. März 2007)

Hi Canyon Gemeinde,

habe "eeeeeeendlich" die Bestätigung heute bekommen, dass mein ESX 7 in Größe M heute das Werk verlassen hat. D.h. es müßte morgen oder übermorgen da sein, *megagigaturbofreuaberauch* (AB eigentlich auf KW13).

Also Leute, es dauert nicht mehr lange, Geduld...

LG, Oli


----------



## tschobi (15. März 2007)

olidesign schrieb:


> Hi Canyon Gemeinde,
> 
> habe "eeeeeeendlich" die Bestätigung heute bekommen, dass mein ESX 7 in Größe M heute das Werk verlassen hat. D.h. es müßte morgen oder übermorgen da sein, *megagigaturbofreuaberauch* (AB eigentlich auf KW13).
> 
> ...



Ist ja porno. Ich nehme mal an das, schwarze?!
Bitte,bitte unbedingt Fotos machen, so schnell wie möglich!! 
Kann es nicht mehr erwarten,das das ESX endlich in die freie Wildnis gelassen wird, und sich langsam von der Canyonwerkstatt abnabelt 
Ne, aber mal im Ernst, bitte pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (15. März 2007)

Hallo Daniel!
Danke für die Aufklärung. Aber das Rad verpacken, dann wieder auspacken und nochmals verpacken.... Denke, ihr werdet euch da schon Gedanken drüber gemacht haben, wie's am besten klappt.

Na, hoffentlich hat meine Kritik nicht dazu geführt, dass ich nun als "Strafe" nach ganz hinten gestellt werde...! 

Grüße
Gerhard
(der immer noch keine Bestätigung für das FR 8 hat...!!!)


----------



## Dickie76 (15. März 2007)

@ Canyon Support Team: Übrigens, eine Bestätigung für mein ESX 7 in grün habe ich auch noch nicht bekommen. Wie wärs, wenn ihr mal die Kunden "abarbeitet", die noch keine schriftliche Bestätigung erhalten haben...? Finde das igrendwie merkwürdig, dass eingie ein Bestätigung kriegen und andere nicht...


----------



## winddancer1401 (15. März 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab heut morgen mein XC 5.0 zusammengebaut und melde mich hiermit im Wartezimmer ab  

Probefahrt gibt es erst heute am späten Nachmittag  

Servus
Klaus


----------



## MUD´doc (15. März 2007)

@ tschobi
Mir haben´se gesagt: "Lieferzeit 1 - 2 Wochen"
Wer´s glaubt, wird Papst!!!
Glaub da nicht so recht dran (Sorry, Canyon-Support-Team). Wie geschrieben, im Hintergrund war sehr viel betrieb bei der Bestellannahme, also auch viel zu tun ...und dann so schnell??? Aber gut für Canyon, dass der Betrieb richtig fluppt  =]
Aber ich bin mal gespannt. Habe auch nicht so ein heftigen Druck, das Gerät jetzt und sofort untern Hintern zu haben. Mein Hardtail reicht zur Zeit noch... Hey, hab übrigens die Schaltung gestern abend wieder eingerichtet bekommen! Danke an MTB-News-FAQ!


----------



## braintrust (15. März 2007)

wegen der bestätigung....da hilft echt nur anrufen und nachfragen/nerven...hatte am 10.12 bestellt und nach langem warten und 2 telefonaten am 9.3 dann meine bestellbestätigung....die sollte man auch unbedingt nochmal prüfen, bei mir fehlte das optitune zB...kann ja alles mal passieren


----------



## macmac (15. März 2007)

Hab auch noch keine Bestätigung bekommen, bestellt hab ich schon anfang Januar. Möcht schon gern wissen ob mit der Bestellung alles geklappt hat oder sie in irgendeiner "Schublade" verschwunden ist. 
Wenn bis Samstag nicht´s schriftliches bei mir ankommt werd ich ab Montag mal den Telefonterror starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbley_canyon (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht, haben wir derzeit ein Problem mit dem automatischen Versand unserer Bestellbestätigungen. Da dies aber nicht für alle Kunden gilt, ist es nicht so einfach, dem Fehler auf den Grund zu gehen. Unsere EDV Abteilung arbeitet aber an einer schnellen Aufklärung. Bei denen, die keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen haben, möchte ich mich natürlich entschuldigen. Es besteht aber kein Grund zur Sorge, dass dadurch die weitere Verarbeitung der Bestellung gefährdet ist. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, möchte ich Euch aber bitten bei unserer Hotline anzurufen und eine neue Bestätigung anzufordern. Diese wird dann nicht automatisiert verschickt, sondern sofort manuell ausgedruckt und in ein Kuvert gesteckt. Sorry für die Umstände.

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## macmac (15. März 2007)

Werden bei euch noch überstunden geschoben... 
aber danke für die info. 
Ruf dann gleich morgen mal an und geb denen bescheid.
Und schon kann ich etwas beruhigter ins WE starten.


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. März 2007)

Oh Wunder !
Mein ES8.0 Gr. L ist mit 7 Wochen Verspätung heute bei mir eingetroffen. Megariesigfreu !!!
Für die Montage einen Bluff bei den Nachbarn hat die Zeit noch gereicht. Eine Probefahrt gibts morgen.

Gewicht Fahrfertig mit Werkzeugtasche ( Multitool, Pumpe, Schlauch ), Quickstep Pedale und Ergon Griffe: 15.0 Kg


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. März 2007)




----------



## macmac (15. März 2007)

über das bike ansich brauchen wir nicht viel zu sagen... (sehr sehr geil) ...

 A B E R ......

 diese Griffe 

hast die Pedale schon länger bzw. schon Erfahrungen damit?
überleg auch schon (um die 160 ,- nicht wahr) ... kann man da mit normalen SPD-Klicks rein??


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. März 2007)

Jaja, ich weiss, die sehen sch...e aus und sind auch satanisch schwer...

ABER...

Durch die gestreckte Sitzposition, auf die ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte, sind mir dauernd die Hände eingeschlafen. 

Die Quicksteps habe ich mir in der e-bucht als gebraucht gekauft. Ich habe sie total zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet. Jetzt laufen sie wieder einigermassen.
Leider noch keine Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## AmmuNation (15. März 2007)

Ooh, das zweite 2007er Canyon in der Schweiz! Ich bin nimmer der einzige. 

Sieht schick aus. Pass auf dass kein Albano (gibt ja genug davon in Baden  ) in deine Garage einbricht und das Canyon mitnimmt.  

Nun darfst du das "Bald ein Canyon Nerve ES8.0" im Profil auch abändern.


----------



## hannes_loehr (15. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich reihe mich hier mit meinem allerersten Post im Board in die Reihe der Canyonwartenden mit ein. Nach 3 Jahren Rennrad und jetzt einigen Wochen mitlesen hier im Forum habe ich heute ein XC 5.0 bestellt. Ist angeblich sofort lieferbar, ich bin gespannt und freu mich schon riesig.

Gruß
Hannes


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2007)

meiner freundin ihr xc4.0 in weiss ist schon fertsch. 3 wochen vor liefertermin.. geilomat..


----------



## Mr. Hayes (15. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ooh, das zweite 2007er Canyon in der Schweiz! Ich bin nimmer der einzige.



Heulen kannst du noch genug wenn ich dich am üezgi-trail überholen werde  bergauf lasse ich mich jedoch gerne überholen.



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus. Pass auf dass kein Albano (gibt ja genug davon in Baden  ) in deine Garage einbricht und das Canyon mitnimmt.


Genau so einer hat vor einem Jahr das Scott Hardtail meiner Freundin aus dem abgeschlossenen Velokeller abgestaubt... 
War vermutlich mein Nachbar der genau in diesem Zeitpunkt die Kaution seiner Wohnung erst auf den Kündigungstermin zurückbekam und bereits die Kaution für die neue Wohnung bezahlen musste. Als Ligenschaftsverwalter weiss man sowas.
Darauf habe ihn bei den Bullen angezeigt, aber diese feigen Hunde haben nichts unternommen. This is how life is !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (16. März 2007)

macmac schrieb:


> über das bike ansich brauchen wir nicht viel zu sagen... (sehr sehr geil) ...
> 
> A B E R ......
> 
> ...



Hab mir auch die Atomlap Quickstep gekauft! 130, Schweineteuer aber auch schweinegeil. Da hat man wirklich auch mal volle Standsicherheit ausgeklickt oder mit normalen Schuhen, weil die Bügel nach unten klappen. Einfach nur geil..
Hatte auch vorher mal Platform Pedale, aber da gingen die nicht ganz runter und ich hatte keinen Sicheren Stand, das hat genervt...








Die sollen dann ans ESX7.0


----------



## sammy08 (16. März 2007)

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin jetzt auch hier und warte bereits seit 10.12.06 auf mein RC8.0.

Zuerst hiess es KW8 und das wurde jetzt kontinuierlich gesteigert über KW10 auf jetzt ert einmal KW17. Bin ja mal gespnnt was noch kommt.

Ich weis gar nicht, wie Canyon so einen Erfolg haben kann bei der Menge an unzufriedenen Bestellern.

Aber es ist wahrscheinlich so: wer sich beschwert oder einmal zu oft nachfragt, der wird eingfach ein wenig nach hinten geschoben.

Leider ist es der GL bei Canyon egal, ob dann einer storniert - es stehen ja genug in der Warteschleife.

Der Schuß geht bestimmt mal nach hinten los, denn die Leute in der Hotline wollen ja schliesslich bezahlt werden (und das werden wohl gerade immer mehr, denn schlieslich häufen sich die Beschwerden bzgl. Lieferverzögerungen - zumindest was man hier so liest) und das geht nur, wenn man Bikes verkauft und die verkauft man nur an zufriedene Kunden. 

Ist schon komisch, wenn ich auf ein Rad länger warten muss als auf ein Auto (und dabei dachte ich die Rahmen werden von Canyon selbst gedängelt)

Sodele, jetzt habe ich erstmal fertig - ich leide eben!

Wäre toll, wenn sich Canyon mal dazu konkret äußert woran es liegt, dass die Räder nicht bei kommen.

Grüsse

Sammy08


----------



## tschobi (16. März 2007)

> (und dabei dachte ich die Rahmen werden von Canyon selbst gedängelt)



Ne das machen die Schlitzaugen!


----------



## sammy08 (16. März 2007)

Dann muss wohl erst das Erz abgebaut werden...

Ist ja klar, dass es zu Engpässen kommt, die müssen ja gerade so viel bauen - da wirds dann richtig Eng auf dem Metallmarkt...


----------



## Mr. Hayes (16. März 2007)

sammy08 schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt auch hier und warte bereits seit 10.12.06 auf mein RC8.0.
> 
> Zuerst hiess es KW8 und das wurde jetzt kontinuierlich gesteigert über KW10 auf jetzt ert einmal KW17. Bin ja mal gespnnt was noch kommt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch lange gelitten ohne Bike bei DEM schönen Wetter. Aber jetzt kann ich sagen: das Warten hat sich gelohnt !
Mein ES8.0 war auf KW4 prognostiziert, die Zahlung habe ich am 5.Feb (KW6) getätigt. Gestern (KW11) ist's dann gekommen.
Hätte ich nicht so früh einbezahlt, so hätte ich auch storniert. Ich bin halt auch einer der so alle 10 Tage mal nachgefragt hat...

Für dieses Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis muss man auch gewisse Restriktionen in Kauf nehmen.

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Geduld....


----------



## dbley_canyon (16. März 2007)

Hallo Sammy08,

für die Verzögerung deines Rades muss ich mich entschuldigen. 
Obwohl wir in diesem Jahr die Räder zu festen Terminen en bloc aufbauen, kann es gerade zu Beginn des Jahres dazu kommen, dass zwei Produktionsblöcke getauscht werden müssen, weil z.B. ein Teil für den Aufbau eines Rades noch nicht geliefert wurde.
Ich kann dir aber mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, dass bei uns keiner benachteiligt wird, wenn er sich beschwert. Als Kunde ist das dein gutes Recht und für uns auch verständlich. Schließlich wollen wir alle so früh wie möglich in die neue Radsaison starten. 
Die Begründungen für Stornos werden bei uns übrigens wöchentlich von der Geschäftsleitung eingefordert, damit sofort Konsequenzen abgeleitet werden können. 

Beste Grüße 

Daniel


----------



## wormser (16. März 2007)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich bin neu hier und möchte kurz meine Erfahrungen zum Thema loswerden.
Ich habe am Freitag letzter Woche ein Nerve ES 8 als Expressbike bestellt und habe es am Mittwoch geliefert bekommen! 
So wie es Canyon mir im Vorfeld gesagt hat!
Bin super zufrieden mit Wartezeit und Bike!

Allen die noch warten müssen wünsche ich noch viel Geduld!

Viele Grüße 
wormser


----------



## Fischgesicht (16. März 2007)

Oh ja meine XC 7 in weiß ist heute angekommen.

Alles super! keine Probleme. Perfekt eingestellt

Das Bike ist einfach

       

Kann mir wer sagen ob es normal ist das der Dämpfer selbst im Lockout "relativ" viel nachgibt.

Ich hatte noch kein Fully und dachte der Dämpfer wäre im Lockout so starr wie die Gabel...


----------



## thomasx (16. März 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> Oh ja meine XC 7 in weiß ist heute angekommen.
> 
> Alles super! keine Probleme. Perfekt eingestellt
> 
> ...





der dämpfer hat kein Lockout. was du meinst ist pro Pedal, das soll nur das aufschaukeln durch die Antriebskräfte verhindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (16. März 2007)

Mr. Hayes schrieb:


> Heulen kannst du noch genug wenn ich dich am üezgi-trail überholen werde  bergauf lasse ich mich jedoch gerne überholen.
> 
> 
> Genau so einer hat vor einem Jahr das Scott Hardtail meiner Freundin aus dem abgeschlossenen Velokeller abgestaubt...



Also über das erste reden wir nochmal... 
Ausserdem, wer mit einem ES den Uetliberg runterfährt ist eh eine Pfeife... geil sind die, welche das mit Cantis und Starrgabel machen! Hätte ich bloss eins...  Leider nur zwei Hämmoridenschaukeln in der Garage (Altes Fully 80/80mm, Canyon 100/115mm)...

Wie wirst du das mit dem Canyon machen? In die Wohnung/Balkon? In den Velokeller würd ich sowas eh nie stellen... kannst es ja genauso gut am Bahnhof Baden hinstellen mit einem "GRATIS" Schild.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

Ich reihe mich mal mit einem Torque8.0 ein  das ist zwar für das was ich fahre Overkill, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden und lieber ein paar Reserven zu viel als ne Delle im Rahmen


----------



## Fischgesicht (16. März 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> der dämpfer hat kein Lockout. was du meinst ist pro Pedal, das soll nur das aufschaukeln durch die Antriebskräfte verhindern



alles klar vielen dank


----------



## thto (16. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal mit einem Torque8.0 ein  das ist zwar für das was ich fahre Overkill, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden und lieber ein paar Reserven zu viel als ne Delle im Rahmen



sauber crazy racer ..... hut ab !


----------



## Hitzi (17. März 2007)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> Oh ja meine XC 7 in weiß ist heute angekommen.
> 
> Alles super! keine Probleme. Perfekt eingestellt
> 
> ...



Herzlich willkommen im Schimmel-Clib    

Bin mit meinem weissen Renner auch sehr zufrieden. 

Habe diese Woche eine längere Tour mit 70 km gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden   

Marathons und AlpenX können kommen.........


Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen im Schimmel-Clib
> 
> Bin mit meinem weissen Renner auch sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Hitzi

Bin eben von der ersten Ausfahrt (leider nur 30 km) zurück und muss sagen:

einfach nur genial. ich werde sehr viel spass damit haben!!!
   

Grüße FG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fill (17. März 2007)

Komm vom Arbeiten heim (super sinnlos diesen Samstag, aber es galt Einsatz zu zeigen) und finde eine Benachrichtigungskarte. Kann an sich nur das Rad sein. Unsere Post Filiale hier hat Samstags nur bis 12:00 auf... Isch reg mir uff!


----------



## googlehupf (17. März 2007)

so leute, vorgestern kam die mail und heute das bike XC 5 in grau/scharz .. sieht super aus und das bester : der liefertermin war für die KW14 bestätigt... also doch eine überraschung ... ... 
also noch schönen aufenthalt... 
martin


----------



## 2stpsfwd (17. März 2007)

kann mir jemand von Canyon bitte, bitte, bitte Montags ne Versandbestätigung für mein ESX schicken? - VMT 13KW - etwas früher darfs ruhig werden!


----------



## achelchen (17. März 2007)

googlehupf schrieb:


> so leute, vorgestern kam die mail und heute das bike XC 5 in grau/scharz .. sieht super aus und das bester : der liefertermin war für die KW14 bestätigt... also doch eine überraschung ... ...
> also noch schönen aufenthalt...
> martin



Und, wie sieht der Mix aus weiss, grau und schwarz aus? Stell mal ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## macmac (18. März 2007)

bei uns im süden is bis jetzt noch super wetter  ... wie sieht´s bei euch heut noch aus.
Hab mein Hardtail ( muß leider noch herhalten bis mein ESX kommt) heut schon durch die Hügelwälder des Bayrischen Waldes getrieben.

War wieder mal ein fast perfekter Biketag, leider noch mit dem falschen Bike


----------



## 2stpsfwd (18. März 2007)

na ja bei mir schüttet es z.z. wie aus Eimern und ich bin leicht Erkältet --> macht das Warten leichter

aber Montag,Dienstag,Mittwoch musste auchd das "alte" Hardtail herhalten


----------



## Mr. Hayes (18. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wie wirst du das mit dem Canyon machen? In die Wohnung/Balkon? In den Velokeller würd ich sowas eh nie stellen... kannst es ja genauso gut am Bahnhof Baden hinstellen mit einem "GRATIS" Schild.



Das hab ich im gesagten Velokeller mit einem fetten Schloss ans Heizungsrohr angekettet.
Ich war dieses Weekend auch im Süden zum Boarden, aber ich kann dir sagen, mein Bike habe ich bei den miesen Schneeverhältnissen seeehr vermisst !


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Naja, mit einem Canyon im Haus und bei 20°C im Tessin geht man auch nicht Boarden.


----------



## tschobi (18. März 2007)

@AmmuNation: Wo ist dein XC Schriftzug!?
Bike verkauft? ;-)
Aber ich meine da ganz hinten auf deinem Benutzerbild ein XC zu sehen?!

PS: Boarden kann aber auch viel Spaß machen auch bei 20°C.
Komme zwar eher von der Ski Fraktion, aber wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe würde ich auch lieber die Bretter rausholen, oh man.


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @AmmuNation: Wo ist dein XC Schriftzug!?
> Bike verkauft? ;-)
> Aber ich meine da ganz hinten auf deinem Benutzerbild ein XC zu sehen?!



Da haste dich wohl richtig dran gewöhnt, was? Wo ist dein altes Avatar? 
Nene, das steht schön neben mir, wieder mal frisch gepflegt, geölt und was auch sonst dazu gehört. 

Und ja, du erkennst da auch mein XC... auf 1685M.ü.M. vor einem Abhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (19. März 2007)

Liefertermin für's FR 8.0 von KW 14 auf KW 16 verschoben...
I'm not amused!!!


----------



## BlueRhino (19. März 2007)

Spectral Fertigung in der KW17!

Laut tel. Auskunft von Canyon werden die Spectral in Größe M am 27. April gefertigt - kann diese Aussage jemand von Canyon hier im Forum bestätigen oder "realistisch interpretieren" sofern dies überhaupt möglich ist.
D.h. wenn man sich jetzt ein Spectral bestellt bekommt man es im Mai - oder? Wie lauten die prognostizierten Liefertermine jener die Ihr Spectral schon vor längerem bestellt haben - was ist die aktuelle Lage?
Bin schon sehr vorsichtig geworden was die diversen Liefertermine angeht.

SG, BR


----------



## MIBO (19. März 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Liefertermin für's FR 8.0 von KW 14 auf KW 16 verschoben...
> I'm not amused!!!



Das ist nicht schön, bin mal gespannt ob sich dadurch der Termin für das T9.0 auch weiter nach hinten verschiebt. Geplant war KW17/18

Eigentlich könnte sich Canyon für mich als wahrscheinlich treuester Wartender eine kleine Nettigkeit einfallen lassen, denn ich bin mir fast sicher das niemand länger auf sein 2007er Bike wartet als ich. 

Habe bereits am 07.09.06 vorbestellt, direkt nach der Eurobike... oder war jemand früher und hat gleichzeitig auch noch einen späteren VMT als Kw18 ? Würde mich arg wundern. Muss man sich mal vorstellen, ein 3/4 Jahr auf ein Bike gewartet...krass


----------



## fill (19. März 2007)

Grand Canyon 7 in S am Samstag mit DHL vor der Haustüre, ich jedoch nicht zu Hause. Heute abgeholt. Sieht wunderbar aus ;-) Für Internetvertrieb finde gehört es sich, ne Mail zu verschicken sobald Ware das Haus verlässt (dann wäre ich zu Hause geblieben). Keine Ahnung ob das normal so ist. Bei mir ist keine Angekommen aber halb so wild. Darf im Moment eh noch nicht fahren wegen Winterkrankheiten :-/


----------



## GerhardO (19. März 2007)

Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass noch "Komponenten fehlen" ...


----------



## Moonshaker (19. März 2007)

Torque FR 8.0 - Montagetermin 17 KW....
oh man hab nur noch Stahlrad und Rennrad hier, was mach ich wenns wetter besser wird?


----------



## GerhardO (19. März 2007)

> was mach ich wenns wetter besser wird?


Na, dann darfs Wetter eben nicht besser werden! Wie? Ganz einfach: Tellerchen nie ganz leeressen!!!
Auch wenn mich alle anderen jetzt schlagen: Schnee bis nach Ostern wär ned schlecht! harrharr...

'Tschuldigung - das bringt die Warterei mit sich...


----------



## DaBot (19. März 2007)

Yeeeehaaaaaaa...   ESX7 in XL mit Optitune in grau steht abholbereit in Koblenz. Da werd ich mich die Woche doch mal hinbegeben


----------



## deltab (19. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe letzte Woche ein Ultimate CF bestellt. Habe auch lange überlegt ob ich ein Scale oder ein Ultimate CF nehme. Wenn jetzt auch noch die Lieferung im zeitlichen Rahmen bleibt ist alles schön .  Soll in der 13 Woche gebaut werden. Wie lange dauert  nach euren Erfahrungen die dann Lieferung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (19. März 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Liefertermin für's FR 8.0 von KW 14 auf KW 16 verschoben...
> I'm not amused!!!



Wat?
Bitte nicht! Da ist man mal zum Boarden übers Wochenende und muss dann das lesen! Wo hast du die Info her? Ich hab weder Mal noch Post.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Splashfin (19. März 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Yeeeehaaaaaaa...   ESX7 in XL mit Optitune in grau steht abholbereit in Koblenz. Da werd ich mich die Woche doch mal hinbegeben



*******, hab des ESX 7.0 in L, aber in GRÜN....

werde mich wohl noch a weng gedulden müssen...........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## schneidex (19. März 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Yeeeehaaaaaaa...   ESX7 in XL mit Optitune in grau steht abholbereit in Koblenz. Da werd ich mich die Woche doch mal hinbegeben



...meins (L, grau, optitune) ist auch auf dem Weg nach München... 3 Wochen VOR geplantem Montagetermin!!    

@gerhard:
das wetter ist mir egal, kommen halt gleich die spikes drauf!! *trotzdemtelleraufess*

Gruß
Lars


----------



## tschobi (19. März 2007)

an alle esx´ler. bitte sofort pics von den Schönheiten,bitte. Dann vergeht mir die Zeit ein wenig schneller!


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. März 2007)

Monsen 

Sagtmal wann muss man eigentlich Bezahlen? Gleich wenn man die Bestellung aufgibt oder wenn es versendet wird.


----------



## DaBot (20. März 2007)

Mein Kumpel hat auch ein ESX in grün bestellt und noch keine Montagebestätigung erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (20. März 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Monsen
> 
> Sagtmal wann muss man eigentlich Bezahlen? Gleich wenn man die Bestellung aufgibt oder wenn es versendet wird.



Vorrauskasse:Nein, erst wenn das Rad fertig montiert ist. Dann überweisen, dann bike!
Nachnahme:Erst beim Postboten bezahlen.
Früher überweisen bringt garnichts. Im gegenteil, es könnte sogar sein das sie dein Geld später nichtmehr zuordnen können.


----------



## GerhardO (20. März 2007)

@ Tobi: Info kam per mail - und auch nur, weil ich nachgebohrt habe! Heute _sollte_ die schriftliche Bestätigung im Briefkasten liegen... 

@ Lars: Schau mal aus'm Fenster! Ich hab *nicht* aufgegessen!


----------



## Beebob (20. März 2007)

BlueRhino schrieb:


> Spectral Fertigung in der KW17!
> 
> Laut tel. Auskunft von Canyon werden die Spectral in Größe M am 27. April gefertigt - kann diese Aussage jemand von Canyon hier im Forum bestätigen oder "realistisch interpretieren" sofern dies überhaupt möglich ist.
> D.h. wenn man sich jetzt ein Spectral bestellt bekommt man es im Mai - oder? Wie lauten die prognostizierten Liefertermine jener die Ihr Spectral schon vor längerem bestellt haben - was ist die aktuelle Lage?
> ...




Hallo...,

habe vor 2 Wochen mal nach dem Liefertermin für ein Spectral 8.0 in Gr. M
bei Canyon nachgefragt.
Als Liefertermin wurde mir Ende April genannt.


----------



## fox hunter (20. März 2007)

ich hoffe fürs torque fr7 bleibts bei kw 16. werde wohl lieber die tage auch mal nachhören.
naja, pedale sind letzte woche gekommen. neue laufräder bestelle ich ende märz. so hab ich immer was auf das ich mich freuen kann und dann kommt das gute stück. endlich.


----------



## "Joker" (21. März 2007)

Moin, moin...

mein Rad sollte in Kalenderwoche 11 montiert werden - bis dato habe ich immer Briefe bekommen, wenn sich der Montagetermin verschoben hat. Davor bin ich dieses Mal zum Glück verschont geblieben, aber nun stelle ich mir natürlich die Frage, wann ich damit rechnen kann, mein Rad endlich zu bekommen (warte seit Mitte Dezember)?! Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand prognostizieren, wie lange ich noch warten muss.

Gruß, Joker


----------



## braintrust (21. März 2007)

schon was neues bei den ESX7'ern mit optitune? laut hotline kommen die räder(felgen usw) erst am 30.3 an, bikes gehen dann mit viel viel glück noch vor ostern raus..eher die woche danach,hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## DaBot (21. März 2007)

Absolut richtig. Meins in grau ist fertig, hols am WE ab. Kumpel seins in grün sagte man mir, die Rahmen kommen erst Ende März...


----------



## GerhardO (21. März 2007)

So, hab grad eben auch endlich s'Brieflein mit der Bestätigung erhalten. KW 16 ...


----------



## Splashfin (21. März 2007)

yo, habe gestern mit hotline telefoniert und die meinten, das es beim VMT 13 KW bleibt und Liefertermin is 14 KM, für des grüne Canyon Nerve ESX 7.0 in XL mit Optitune:::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2007)

Heute die Bestellbestätigung fürs Torque8.0 in M bekommen - KW19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fidi SCOJ (21. März 2007)

Also wirklich wenige auf das Ultimate CF Wartende hier im Forum. Nach "dbley canyon" und meiner letzten tel. Auskunft vor Wochen solls ja Freitag (23.3. Montagetermin) bzw. nächste Woche so richtig losgehen. Hoffentlich bleibts dabei. Solange man wartet (natürlich ist irgendwann Schluss) kann ja man ja in den Prospekten der Konkurrenz stöbern, rechnen und vergleichen. Aber das Gesamtpaket scheint zu stimmen (Ausstattung, Optik, Preis, Gewicht). Wie ich aber über den Zeitpunkt der Abholung in Koblenz informiert werde (Brief, E-Mail, Anruf?), weiß ich beim besten Willen noch nicht (oder nicht mehr  ). Vielleicht kann mir das einer erklären!? Trau' mich gar nicht mehr anzurufen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2007)

Ich wurde letzes Jahr angerufen als es fertig montiert zur Abholung bereit im Laden stand


----------



## schneidex (21. März 2007)

*Mein Bike ist da...*  

...leider wollte es der fiese Postmensch nicht rausrücken!!  der wollt nur Bares sehen und hat meine ec-Karte nicht akzeptiert (hätte aber lt. Bank funktioniert) werd jetzt bissl kleingeld suchen und morgen mit lauter 5 Scheinen auf der Matte stehen...


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (21. März 2007)

Ich wart noch auf mein Ultimate CF 8.0 ... KW13.. nächste Woche.. Yippiee!!!

Pedalen kommen schon am Freitag. Hauptsache das Wetter switcht langsam mal auf Frühling...


----------



## MUD´doc (22. März 2007)

Ich war geplättet... 
- Letzte Woche Dienstag mein ESX7.0 (M / grau / Opti-tune) per Telefon bestellt. 
- Samstag die Bestätigung per Post erhalten.
- Montag abend den Absende-Hinweis per Mail erhalten.
- Dienstag steht der Postbote mit Paket vor der Tür...
= 1 Woche Lieferzeit! 
Ich weiß nicht, wie die DAS geschafft haben?!? 
Bin wohl gerade in den göttlichen Segen des Expressversandes gekommen. Kann mir das nicht erklären?!? (Hab wohl die richtigen Karten beim Drachen-Poker gezogen) Die waren schneller mit dem Gerät unterwegs, wie ich das Geld von der Bank geholt habe! Schon geil, ey! Wäre ich Raucher, dann hät ich nach der Montage ersmal ´ne Fluppe angezündet! Das Bike kommt inner Woche ins Bett und meine Perle am We. 
@ tschobi. Ey, Mann. Das warten lohnt sich!!! Schwör ich dir.
Konnt leider noch kein Foto für dich machen.

Sehen uns alle zum "Wheels of Speed" in Willingen

- offizielle Abmeldung aus dem Wartezimmer -


----------



## GerhardO (22. März 2007)

Hallo Lars!
Na Supi! Möge Dich die Pest... äääääh - ich meine natürlich:
Vieeeeel Spass mit dem Radl! 
Aber Du musst auch wissen: Ab jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr!


----------



## MUD´doc (22. März 2007)

>>schluck<<
Dann werd ich wohl die Quad-Schutzmontur vom großen Bruda ausleihen, wenns demnächst abgehen wird ;]  (gut, dass ich mir kein Tourque geholt habe, sonst kommen die noch auf andere Ideen... Ups, hab ich das geschrieben?!)


----------



## Heiko_München (22. März 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Hallo Lars!
> Na Supi! Möge Dich die Pest... äääääh - ich meine natürlich:
> Vieeeeel Spass mit dem Radl!
> Aber Du musst auch wissen: Ab jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr!



Hey ihr zwei!

...was lese ich da? Die Canyon-Fraktion steigt stark an?....  hmmm...  Wildsäue sind hier ja aber auch genug unterwegs....    

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Fidi SCOJ (23. März 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Ich wart noch auf mein Ultimate CF 8.0 ... KW13.. nächste Woche.. Yippiee!!!
> 
> Pedalen kommen schon am Freitag. Hauptsache das Wetter switcht langsam mal auf Frühling...



Hallo Darkwing (oder Leidensgenosse?),

heute schon Post bekommen? Ich gerade vor 5 Minuten. Von Canyon. Megafreu (habe auch ein 8.0 bestellt). Flöte gepfiffen. Jetzt auf KW 17 verschoben wegen Verzögerung bei der Anlieferung einer Hauptkomponente. 

Wüßte gerne, welche. Kann ja nur der Rahmen (aus China?) sein, alles andere wäre mit mir regel- und ersetzbar.

Das geht jetzt seit KW 9 im 4-Wochen-Takt so. Aber bis wann?

Darkwing 2006, was machst Du mit den Pedalen?

Gruß und Mitgefühl an alle Ultimate CF-Besteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doozer2006 (23. März 2007)

Hallo Ultimate Leidensgenossen!

Auch ich habe heute Post von Canyon erhalten. Leider!

Neuer Montagetermin auch bei mir KW 17! Habe allerdings ein CF 9.0 bestellt. 

Bei mir hält sich die Warteschleife jedoch noch in Grenzen, da ich das Bike erst in KW 11 bestellt habe.

Daher an alle Frühbesteller und Leidensgenossen mein Mitgefühl!

Hoffentlich lohnt sich das Warten!


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (23. März 2007)

Es ist gar nicht so einfach sich ein Canyon Bike zu kaufen.... KW17.. genau wie bei euch. Oje, dann muss ich bei den nächsten Rennen noch mit meinem alten Drahtesel an den Start gehn... so packe ich die Scale 10 Racer nie....

Das regt mich auf, sowas! @ Fidi: Was soll ich mit den Pedalen (die heute auch nicht gekommen sind) schon machen? Ins Regal legen bis das Bike da ist.. sind doch keine dran.


----------



## RedChili (23. März 2007)

Ultimate CF 7,0 - Liefertermin lt. Bestellbestätigung KW 10.

Anfang der Woche tel. verschoben auf KW 14

Dann per E-Mail von gestern auf KW 16

Heute per Post auf KW 17 !! Super.  

Fing mit der Bestellbestätigung schon an. Bike im Januar bestellt, Bestätigung im Februar erhalten. 

Hab via E-Mail nachgefragt ob sie das Mietbike, das ich nun über Ostern 10 Tage im Urlaub fahren muss, finanzieren. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt. 

Einen hab ich noch: Gestern werd ich im Fitnesscenter gefragt, warum ich so´n Gesicht zieh. Ich antworte: Weil mein bestelltes bike erst in der KW 16 kommt. Frage/Antwort: Ein Canyon?! .... Peinlich für den Versender, finde ich. 

Mein Lieblingskollege (hart geprüft was Canyon´s Lieferzeiten betrifft) meint, wenn ich erst d´rauf sitz, wird der Kummer verflogen sein. Ob das wohl noch vor´m Sommer sein wird?

Gut zu wissen, dass ich mich nicht alleine ärgern muss.

Glück auf !


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. März 2007)

Hi was könnt ihr zu lieferzeiten von Expressbikes aller ES 9.0 sagen wollte am 02.04 bestellen bin mir nur jetzt nich so ganz sicher wie lange das dauern würde weil ich teilfinanzierung machen wollte sprich 2400 anzahlen und den rest auf 12 Monatsraten.


----------



## tom23" (23. März 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hi was könnt ihr zu lieferzeiten von Expressbikes aller ES 9.0 sagen wollte am 02.04 bestellen bin mir nur jetzt nich so ganz sicher wie lange das dauern würde weil ich teilfinanzierung machen wollte sprich 2400 anzahlen und den rest auf 12 Monatsraten.



aller ES 9.0?
Also, ich finde, die Fragen hier werden generell immer seltsamer....

Übrigens: ab und an ein Satzzeichen setzen und die deutsche Grammatik ein bisserl beherzigen erleichtert das Lesen von Beiträgen ungemein.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (23. März 2007)

> Hab via E-Mail nachgefragt ob sie das Mietbike, das ich nun über Ostern 10 Tage im Urlaub fahren muss, finanzieren. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt.



mit so optimistischen Vorstellungen wird dir die weitere Wartezeit wie im Flug vergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing_2006 (23. März 2007)

Ich hab mal die CF 7.0 - 9.0 verglichen um herauszufinden welches die fehlende Komponente sein könnte. Übereinstimmungen gibt es bei
- dem Rahmen
- Der Fox 32
- Shimano Umwerfer, Ritzelkassette
- Reifen
- und dem Vorbau

Kann ja eigentlich nur der Rahmen oder die Federgabel sein, alles andere ist ja Massenware. Hoffentlich zieht sich das nicht noch länger hin.. Hab Hummeln im Hintern, will biken!!


----------



## Flatman (24. März 2007)

Na dann sach isch ma guden Tach und Servus an alle Mitwartende!

Hab letzte Woche mein Grand Canyon 8.0 bestellt. 
War eigentlich auf eine laaaaange Wartezeit eingestellt, 
hatte mich schon fast damit abgefunden vor Juni nicht mehr Biken zu können.
Doch siehe da.....aus dem nichts erschien das Expressbikezeichen, oben Links. 

Samstag Bestellt, Mittwoch Bestätigung im Briefkasten und Heute sagte mir ein Freundlicher Canyon Mitarbeiter, das Bike wäre schon an DHL übergeben worden und es wäre vorraussichtlich Dienstag bei mir.

So muss das sein.  So macht Fahrradkaufen Spaß! Kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## olih (24. März 2007)

Ich habe gestern ein ES 9.0 bestellt und bin ziemlich gespannt ob das genauso lange dauert wie mein Grand Canyon Ultimate letztes Jahr. Ab nächster Woche soll das Wetter ja wieder richtg gut werden.

Ich war eigentlich kurz davor ein Cube Stereo beim Händler vor Ort zu kaufen, aber anscheinend wollte er das nicht, zumindest lässt er mich jetzt auch schon fast 3 Wochen warten. Deshalb wird es jetzt doch das ES 9.0, zumal mir das bedeutend besser gefällt als das Stereo.

Wie lange dauern die Expressbikes denn im Durchschnitt? 1 Woche?


----------



## Nylz (24. März 2007)

Soooooooooooo...

Habe grad mein ESX 7.0 abgeholt!!!

Was fürn Teil! Die Farbe (Grau) sieht auch wirklich Klasse aus, obwohl ich ja zunächst erst meine Gedenken hatte.
Völlig unbegründet !!!

Nylz


----------



## braintrust (24. März 2007)

wo bleiben die ESX7 pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


----------



## dawncore (24. März 2007)

Herrgott jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wooooo    ???


----------



## zora91 (24. März 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Herrgott jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wooooo    ???



hier....

Seit gestern bin ich jetzt stolzer Besitzer, muss schon sagen geiles bike , nur bei meiner Rahmenwahl bin ich skeptisch .

Für mich als fully Neuling ist der L-Rahmen für meine 186cm (SL 84cm) schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Was meint ihr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

größere Bilder.
Nicht so zaghaft 
Der Rahmen sieht schon recht klein aus, aber was meinst du mit "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ?


----------



## Splashfin (24. März 2007)

jaaa, mehr Bilder und vor allem größere!!!!!!!!!

der L Rahmen sieht echt recht klein aus!!


----------



## zora91 (24. März 2007)

Größere Bilder gerne, wenn nicht die Beschränkung auf 60KB wäre (Tipps?).

Mit gewöhnungsbedürftig meine ich, dass mir als Neuling der Rahmen zu groß vorkommt. Die Sattelstütze ist bei meiner Größe ziemlich weit drinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (24. März 2007)

zora91 schrieb:


> Für mich als fully Neuling ist der L-Rahmen für meine 186cm (SL 84cm) schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Was meint ihr


Wenn ich mir den Sattelauszug anschaue, ist dir das Bike zu groß. Ich Zweifelsfall immer den kleineren Rahmen nehmen ! Das ist halt dieses bescheuerte PPS System. Wenn ich bei deinen Maßen im PPS die SL 1cm kleiner einstelle wird M empfohlen, 1cm mehr L. 

Wenns dir das Bike zu groß vorkommt, dann kannst du es ja einfach zurückschicken. Bist ja noch nicht damit draußen gefahren ? ESX 7.0 in M gibt es immer noch als Expressbike, wäre in 1 Woche da.


----------



## schneidex (24. März 2007)

ja dann will ich mein neues gefährt auch mal hier reinstellen... bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines EXS7 Größe L. Der Rahmen würd ich sagen ist tendenziell schon etwas groß, zumindest im Vgl. zu meinem alten Radon-Bike. Vor allem der Radstand. Toll ist das abgesenkte Oberrohr...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351323

Alles in allem aber ein geniales Rad!!  Vor allem die kleinen Details, an die Canyon gedacht hat find ich toll.. Da ist der Unterrohr- und Kettenstrebenschutz, die Zugführungen usw...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

Zu den Bilder: klick mal ganz oben auf dieser Seite etwa in der Mitte auf "Fotoalbum". Ist recht klein geschrieben und in blauer Schrift. Die Seite die dann kommt schaust du dir einfach mal an, dann solltest du schon zurecht kommen. Legst dir hier ein Fotoalbum an und da kannste dann größere Bilder hochladen.
Wenn dir der Rahmen zu groß ist ruf bei Canyon an, erklär denen das und schick das Bike zurück, hat ja sonst keinen Sinn und macht auch nur wenig Spass.


----------



## Dot (24. März 2007)




----------



## cos75 (24. März 2007)

schneidex schrieb:


> ja dann will ich mein neues gefährt auch mal hier reinstellen... bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines EXS7 Größe L. Der Rahmen würd ich sagen ist tendenziell schon etwas groß, zumindest im Vgl. zu meinem alten Radon-Bike. Vor allem der Radstand. Toll ist das abgesenkte Oberrohr...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351323
> 
> Alles in allem aber ein geniales Rad!!  Vor allem die kleinen Details, an die Canyon gedacht hat find ich toll.. Da ist der Unterrohr- und Kettenstrebenschutz, die Zugführungen usw...



Cool ! Da freue ich mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt. Die Sattelstütze ist aber noch nicht für dich passend rausgezogen ?


----------



## Dot (24. März 2007)

> Für mich als fully Neuling ist der L-Rahmen für meine 186cm (SL 84cm) schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Was meint ihr



Kommt mir auch ziemlich klein vor und die Reflektoren in den Speichen gehen ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## schneidex (24. März 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist aber noch nicht für dich passend rausgezogen ?



...nee, die muss noch 8 cm weiter raus!!!


----------



## dawncore (24. März 2007)

wunderbar

das olivbraun vom ES(X)6 ist das ebenfalls matt? Und warum hat dieselbe Farbe (sandblasted anodized black) auf der Canyon Homepage eine völlig andere "Farbnote" beim ES?


----------



## zora91 (24. März 2007)

Hi Cos75,

erstmals schöne Grüße nach München (2. beste Stadt).

Genau dieser 1cm macht bei mir einen großen unterschied. Deswegen hab ich mich noch bei der Hotline informiert. Als Tourenfahrer rieten sie mir zum L.

Auf dem Foto ist die Sattelstüzte auf Pos3. (->Rahmen also zu groß?)

Denke,  für eine augewogene Geometrie sollte sich auch die Sattelstütze auf mittlerer Höhe befinden, dann hat man noch Spielraum nach unten u. oben.

Für weitere Meinungen bin ich dankbar.

@ DOT: Wenn ich das bike nächste Woche umtausche, würde sich Canyon sicher über die Reflektoren freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (24. März 2007)

zora91 schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto ist die Sattelstüzte auf Pos3. (->Rahmen also zu groß?)



Auf dem 2. Foto sieht es schon besser aus  Du hast eher kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper, da wird dann L schon passen. Du sagst aber dir kommt der Rahmen zu groß vor. Du könntest den Vorbau gegen einen Kürzeren tauschen. Der ist ja extrem lang !


----------



## tschobi (24. März 2007)

Ja ist vielleicht ein wenig zu groß. Ich 181/86cm hab M genommen und bei Canyon probe gefahren. Meiner Meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung.

Wenn du nicht umtauschen willst, dann wirklich einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau, dann sitzt du auch etwas aufrechter!

Musste halt selber wissen, aber auf dem 2.pic sieht es wirklich besser aus.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (24. März 2007)

der Vorbau sieht echt sehr lang aus! Welche länge hat der denn? 100mm/120mm? Hoffe das mein ESX in M einen kürzeren mitbekommt.


----------



## zora91 (24. März 2007)

Vorbaulänge=105mm

Zurückschicken wäre auch nicht das Problem, da mein neues Kreuzband noch ca. 2 Wochen Erhohlung benötigt.

Werde am MO nochmal mit der Hotline plaudern, bin aber für hilfreiche Ratschläge dankbar.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein  ES/ESX Besitzer mit M-Rahmen in Wien bzw. Umgebung.

cu,
ZORA


----------



## fitze (24. März 2007)

Hab heute auch per Mail die bestätigung bekommen, das sich der Termin meines Torque FR8 verschiebt. Die noch fehlenden Hauptkomponenten werden AB (!) KW16 erwartet.... na super.
Immerhin ist jetzt mein Laufradsatz, auf den ich auch ewig gewartet hab einsatzbereit. Stück für Stück zum Neuradglück *taumel*

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas1577 (24. März 2007)

@Nylz!!

Canyon hat doch um diese Uhrzeit noch gar nicht auf...


----------



## Nylz (24. März 2007)

...aber die Post.


----------



## hannes_loehr (24. März 2007)

Hi,

meine Zeit hier im Wartezimmer war angenehm kurz, nach meiner Bestellung am Donnerstag letzter Woche und Überweisung am Montag ist gestern mein XC 5.0 geliefert worden.

Im Paket war ein Zettel zum Zusammenbau mit einem Hinweis auf ein Canyon-Handbuch. Anscheinend wurde dieses bei mir aber mein Zusammenpacken vergessen. Steht da etwas weltbewegendes drin, was ich beim Zusammenbau besonderes beachten müsste?

Danke
Hannes


----------



## Astaroth (24. März 2007)

Servus @fitze,
der Laufradsatz sieht geil aus  !

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Andy306 (25. März 2007)

JUHUUU!!

Ich habe am Freitag mein NERVE ESX 07 ohne Kratzer und Beulen erhalten!
 

lg
Andy


----------



## 2stpsfwd (25. März 2007)

> Ich habe am Freitag mein NERVE ESX 07 ohne Kratzer und Beulen erhalten!



hoffe mal das da auch nicht so schnell Dellen reinkommen wie in ein XC - schließlich ists fast nen Enduro und damit fliegt man evtl. doch mal hin!


----------



## achelchen (25. März 2007)

Nur beim Uphill fliegt man mit dem ESX- (Über-)Gewicht leider nicht mehr!


----------



## Beebob (25. März 2007)

Hallo....,

habe am Freitag Post von Canyon erhalten.

betr. Torque FRX 9.0
Leider verschiebt sich der Montage Termin auf KW. 19, weil eine 
Hauptkomponente fehlt.
Das ist fast Ende Mai, wahrscheinlich wird es dann Juni, bis ich mein
Bike bekomme.  
Vielleicht kann ich mir das Modell dann schon vorher in Willingen auf dem
Bikefestival anschauen oder Probe fahren.


----------



## braintrust (26. März 2007)

sehr geiler LRS!

gibs es denn schon nen paar outdoor-ESX6/7 bilder?


----------



## GerhardO (26. März 2007)

Auf die Fotos des grün/weissen Drehmoments bin ich gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (26. März 2007)

_so es ist 13KW - VMT Woche für mein ESX 6.0_



> gibs es denn schon nen paar outdoor-ESX6/7 bilder?



kommen sofort sobald das gute Stück da ist!
Checke z.Z. viertelstündlich meine Mails! Kohle liegt auch schon bereit (in einem Großen Braunen Umschlag, der Geldautomat hat nur 50er ausgespuckt )
und nen paar nette Flats liegen auch schon bereit!

bekommt nochjemand diese Woche was?


----------



## DaBot (26. März 2007)

Hole mein ESX am Samstag...


----------



## Santa Claus (26. März 2007)

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NzIyfDEzMg==

Hab da was für alle die wie ich auf ihr neues bike warten. besser als jeder kinofilm.

Zum glück habe ich ein express bike bestellt. hoffe ich bekomms im april. ist ja manchmal schon krass was man hier so liest über die wartezeiten. Aber ein canyon entschädigt alles....


----------



## braintrust (26. März 2007)

wollen wir es hoffen 

joa KW 13!!!! YEHAAA...wenn doch nur net erst am 30. die räderbauteile ankommen würden...

flats hab ich auch schon rumliegen..neuer LRS kommt nächstes jahr dann 

wie macht ihr das mit der speichenlänge? wollte hope pro 2 (rot)und dt.swiss 5.1er aber kein plan was für speichen und vor allem welche länge und anzahl pro rad...dachte da an 32 oder sind 36 besser? die nippel würd ich von dt.swiss nehmen und dann vllt auch in rot...erstma aufs grün vom bike warten 
das wäre so geil wenn ich ich nächste mein bike haben könnte


----------



## Splashfin (26. März 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> _so es ist 13KW - VMT Woche für mein ESX 6.0_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo, VMT meines grünen ESX ist auch KW 13; 
aber irgendeiner im Forum meint, das die grünen Rahmen erst am 30. bei Canyon reinkommen, wäre echt madig.

mir fehlen halt noch HUNDERT EURO.............................​


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. März 2007)

kleines - fox - update... soll allen (besonders die die auf ein carbon ultimate warten) das duchhalten erleichtern...





glaubt mir...es lohnt sich...

joe


----------



## tschobi (26. März 2007)

Sehr geiles bike!
Aber eine Frage reizt mich doch:
Hast du zuviel Geld, oder warum kaufst du dir ne fox einzeln. Was hat die gekostet? Oder hast du einen guten Händler an der Hand, kurios!


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Sehr geiles bike!
> Aber eine Frage reizt mich doch:
> Hast du zuviel Geld, oder warum kaufst du dir ne fox einzeln. Was hat die gekostet? Oder hast du einen guten Händler an der Hand, kurios!



zuviel geld = nein, (gibt es das zu viel geld ?)

eher zu wenig geld, weil ich ständig irgendwelche neuen teile kaufe...

deshalb kann ich auch ständig gabeln / rahmen und teile von einem bike an ein anderes schrauben...ich hab nämlich auch sehr viel werkzeug...

die fox war zuletzt im racebike und hat mich auf la palma vor allem im gelände derart überzeugt, dass ich sie unbedingt mal am canyon testen muß (trotz des mehrgewichtes zur sid wc...)

guter händler an der hand = klar (deshalb ja auch nicht "zu viel geld", s.o. weil der viele schöne teile besorgen kann...)

und nen guten schraube hat der auch...für die vielen sachen die ich nicht selbst hinbekomme... 

mehr schleichwerbung erst wenn ich die neuen trikots habe...

joe


----------



## tschobi (27. März 2007)

> eher zu wenig geld, weil ich ständig irgendwelche neuen teile kaufe...



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, woher nur  ach ja von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (27. März 2007)

Melde mich fröhlich ab: Habe gestern mein ES7 abgeholt - supi !
Kleiner Tip an Abholer: Falls Ihr Euer Bike im Karton (Bike-Guard) haben wollt, sagt vorher der Hotline Bescheid. Oder lasst es, und dann dürft Ihr wie ich ins innere der Werstatt und dem Verpackungskünstler bei der Arbeit zusehen. Man hat gesehen, das der das vorher schon mal gemacht hat....  

Hat ja nicht jeder nen Servicemobil dabei, wo man das fertige Bike problemlos transportieren kann.

Best regards

Langley


----------



## DaMudda (27. März 2007)

Hat denn noch niemand ein grünes ESX7 am Start?? Würde mich wirklich interessieren wie der Lack nun in der endgültigen Version aussieht!!


----------



## braintrust (27. März 2007)

wie gesagt..die grünen ESX7er sind wohl erst ab 30.3 bei canyon zum zusammenbaun da....dauert also noch ne woche


----------



## thomas1577 (27. März 2007)

Jau..habe mir ein ESX6.0 in braun bestellt...ist am 05.04. abholbereit...jehaaa


----------



## traveller (27. März 2007)

-Ultimate 9.0 im Februar bestellt.
-Bestellbestätigung 17.02.2007 bekommen.
-Montagetermin: KW9  
-auf Nachfrage: KW12  
-letze Nachfrage:KW16: 

super..KW17 fahr ich an Lago und wollt am 29.04 den Marathon fahren...
zur allgemeinen Belustigung: Mir wurde mein 2004-Gran Canyon vor 3 Wochen von der Terrasse gestohlen... hab also kein Ersatzbike mehr..  Fahr zur Zeit mit einem "Knochenbrecher" aus Stahl..es bremst nicht..schaltet nur wenn es will..und irgendwann werd ich wohl die Sattelstütze sonstwo drinn stecken haben... 
bin echt gespannt ob sich das noch ausgeht zeitlich....


----------



## Dickie76 (27. März 2007)

Hab gerade mit Canyon wegen meinem ESX 7 in grün (Bestellt am 13.12.) telefoniert. An dem avisierten Termin hat sich aktuell nix geändert. Sollte also in der KW 14 montiert werden und dann kurz nach Ostern düse ich nach Koblenz und hol mir die Karre ab. *ICHFREUMICH* hoffentlich geht das auch alles wirklich so glatt...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (27. März 2007)

oh oh oh, das ist musik in meinen ohren 
freu mich schon wie bolle damit zur eisdiele zufahren


----------



## Splashfin (27. März 2007)

denke mal, dass, wenn die Rahmen am Freitag kommen, des Bike so am spätestens bis Mittwoch motiert ist und es somit am Ende der KW 14 kommt...


hab EEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDD bock


----------



## artymod (27. März 2007)

also ich warte mein esx 8.0 sollte auch diese woche kommen. ich prüfe auch aller 5 minuten mein email postfach


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. März 2007)

Nabend 

wie vielleicht schon einige von euch mitbekommen haben.
Hab ich mein Herz ans ES 9.0     Verloren und will jetzt am Montag mein Traum Realität werden lassen. Was ist güstiger online bestellen oder telefonisch?


Mfg.Schlickjumper


----------



## artymod (27. März 2007)

günstiger nicht aber von der beratung ist telefonisch besser als online. da kannst du gleich alle wichtigen daten erfahren und abfragen


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. März 2007)

Na das ja ehy weil Telefonflat und So. Gut dann wirds wohl besser sein übers Telefon zu bestellen weil ich ja noch teilfinanzierung machen will sprich 2300 anzahlen und den rest dann fürn fuchs im Monat hatte beim letzen mal n Chilligen Typen dran wird schon schief gehn . Weiss jemand wie das so läuft mit der Teilfinanzierung und ob das viel zeit in Anspruch nimmt weil hab schon gesehn muss man wohl noch vorher zur Post um sich zu verifizieren. 

Biba. Schlicki


----------



## olih (27. März 2007)

Ich wollte nur ein kurzes Lob an Canyon loswerden.
Letzten Freitag um 16.00 habe ich ein ES9.0 bestellt, heute kam die Versandbestätigung.

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mein Grand Canyon Ultimate erst einen Monat nach dem VMT bekommen habe (insgesamt 2 Monate), hatte ich Zweifel, aber...

Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass der ganze restliche Krempel (Tacho etc.) noch nicht hier ist, aber es gibt schlimmeres.  

Also nochmal: Super gemacht, Canyon!


----------



## Airwastl (27. März 2007)

Hiho,
ich gehöre ab heute auch zu den "glücklichen" Wartenden! Hab mir nämlich das Torque FRX bestellt!    Hoffentlich geht es schneller als die letzten Jahre!  Aber von dem was ich hier so lese ist das Problem schon verbessert worden. Mein vorraussichtlicher Montagetermine ist der 04.05.

Gruß 
Basti


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. März 2007)

olih schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur ein kurzes Lob an Canyon loswerden.
> Letzten Freitag um 16.00 habe ich ein ES9.0 bestellt, heute kam die Versandbestätigung.
> 
> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mein Grand Canyon Ultimate erst einen Monat nach dem VMT bekommen habe (insgesamt 2 Monate), hatte ich Zweifel, aber...
> ...




Bilder Haben will


----------



## olih (28. März 2007)

@ schlickjump3r
bilder gibt es sobald es angekommen ist (hoffentlich heute  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (28. März 2007)

Hi,
ich muss mich jetzt leider auch zu den Wartenden zählen, eigentlich sollte mein ESX 6 in Schwarz nächste Woche schon kommen  , jetzt kommt es leider erst ende April  
Dabei wollte ich es doch gleich mal mit in den Urlaub nehmen. Naja jetzt muss das alte Bike halt nochmal herhalten.

Birk


----------



## 2stpsfwd (28. März 2007)

hmmm ESX 6.0 in Schwarz erst ende April?
Hoffe mal das die Ersten 6.0er Ausgeliefert werden können und du nur pech hattest/zu spät warst. (sry ... hört sich gemein an, gönne jedem sein Radl aber man ist sich immer selbst der Nächste!)
Bis jetzt habe ich auch nix von Canyon gehört das sich da was verschiebt! Bekommt man dann ne Mail wenns länger dauert oder muss ich da extra an der Hotline nerven?


----------



## braintrust (28. März 2007)

man muss anrufen 

verschiebt sich nur das ESX6 oder auch andere?


----------



## Birk (28. März 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> hmmm ESX 6.0 in Schwarz erst ende April?
> Hoffe mal das die Ersten 6.0er Ausgeliefert werden können und du nur pech hattest/zu spät warst. (sry ... hört sich gemein an, gönne jedem sein Radl aber man ist sich immer selbst der Nächste!)
> Bis jetzt habe ich auch nix von Canyon gehört das sich da was verschiebt! Bekommt man dann ne Mail wenns länger dauert oder muss ich da extra an der Hotline nerven?



Mir wurde nur gesagt das noch Teile fehlen. Ich hab auch erst vor 3 Wochen bestellt, also relativ spät. Hoffe du bekommst dein Bike wenigstens noch zum ursprünglichen Termin, dann will ich aber auch schon mal ein paar Bilder sehn  
Anrufen würde ich auf jeden Fall mal, hat sich bei mir gelohnt.  

Gruß Birk


----------



## artymod (28. März 2007)

also ich habe auch gerad angerufen um die lieferzeit zu erfahren und was bekomme ich da für eine antwort. der liefertermin verschiebt sich um 4 wochen. weil ein hauptteil fehlt und es da lieferschwierigkeiten bestehen.


----------



## thomas1577 (28. März 2007)

@artymod

Wann hast du denn bestellt? und was für ein Modell? ESX 6.0..?


----------



## artymod (28. März 2007)

nein habe das esx 8.0 bestellt


----------



## braintrust (28. März 2007)

also ESX6 und 8 sind betroffen?! wasn mit den grünen 7ern, weiss da einer was näheres? 

man 4 wochen länger warten wäre echt mal richtig ********


----------



## Splashfin (28. März 2007)

artymod schrieb:


> also ich habe auch gerad angerufen um die lieferzeit zu erfahren und was bekomme ich da für eine antwort. der liefertermin verschiebt sich um 4 wochen. weil ein hauptteil fehlt und es da lieferschwierigkeiten bestehen.




what ?????


wehe, mein Grünes ESX 7.0 kommt net nächste Woche.

des Hauptteil, was am ESX 7.0 fehlt, ist ja nur der Rahmen, weil die ersten schwarzen ja schon ausgeliefert wurden. und der der besagte Rahmen soll ja am 30. kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (28. März 2007)

neeeeiiinnnn........


habe soeben mit der HOTLINE telefoniert:

VMT für das CANYON NERVE ESX 7.0 in GRÜN ist 17 KW.... ausgeliefert wird es 18 KW...

ne einen Monat warten. bin echt am überlegen, ob ich es in SCHWARZ nehme::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## braintrust (28. März 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAS...menno das ist doch echt ein mist.. 

das lustige ist ja...wenn man optitune dazu braucht..dann musste ja auch wieder 4 wochen warten...ist das eine *******..


----------



## Splashfin (28. März 2007)

habe deswegen auch Optitune net genommen, werde die Feder selber einbauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## braintrust (28. März 2007)

hm was kostet die feder denn im einzelhandel inkl einbau so ungefähr?

aber eigtl gefällt mir das grün schon mehr als das grau...muss ich mir mal überlegen


----------



## MIBO (28. März 2007)

hmmmm...wie wird sich das auf die Torques äussern ?...da fallen die VMT ja nun aufeinander...verschieben die sich dann nach hinten oder werden die vorgezogen als Lückenfüller?


----------



## fitze (28. März 2007)

Da bei allen "wichtige Hauptkomponenten" fehlen vermute ich mal, das es sich um die lackierten Rahmen handelt. Vermutlich wird es also bei ESX und Torque ähnlich ausfallen. Ich hab noch KW16 genannt bekommen und hoffe mal, das das auch so bleibt. Evtl. kann Staabi da was zu sagen?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## artymod (28. März 2007)

habe gerad meine bestellung zum zweiten mal geändert. auf ein nerve es 9.0  expressbike hoffe es kommt noch vor ostern


----------



## thomas1577 (28. März 2007)

puh ist das spannend !!!

die letzte info letzte woche war , das mein am 22.01 bestelltes braunes ESX6.0er am Freitag montiert wird..mit Ptitune und ein paar Parts soll es am Donnerstag 05.04 abholbereit sein..werde versuchen frei zu nehmen, denn der herr an der hotline sagte es wird vooooooooll......oh was für ein chaos...


----------



## MIBO (28. März 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Da bei allen "wichtige Hauptkomponenten" fehlen vermute ich mal, das es sich um die lackierten Rahmen handelt. Vermutlich wird es also bei ESX und Torque ähnlich ausfallen. Ich hab noch KW16 genannt bekommen und hoffe mal, das das auch so bleibt. Evtl. kann Staabi da was zu sagen?
> 
> MfG
> Tobi



soweit ich das seh, sind nur die FR Modelle lackiert. wäre also beim T9/8 nicht der Fall


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. März 2007)

jemand mal angerufen und wegen der Torques gefragt?


----------



## artymod (28. März 2007)

ich habe schon riesen touren mit nen kumpel durch die alpen geplant und alles und dann das ich könnte kotzen aber hoffe das es mit dem anderen bike schneller geht


----------



## fitze (28. März 2007)

@MIBO: Richtig, allerdings habe ich zu Lieferzeiten von T8/T9 eh noch gar nix hier gelesen.

@Crazy-Racer: Opfere dich für das Forum und ruf an!  

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Airwastl (28. März 2007)

Das sind ja mal echt super Nachrichten!  
Es geht anscheinend genauso weiter wie es letztes Jahr aufgehört hat!   
Bin mal gespannt um wieviel sich mein Liefertermin nach hinten verschieben wird.  
Hoffentlich kommts noch im Mai!  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## tschobi (28. März 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hm was kostet die feder denn im einzelhandel inkl einbau so ungefÃ¤hr?
> 
> aber eigtl gefÃ¤llt mir das grÃ¼n schon mehr als das grau...muss ich mir mal Ã¼berlegen



33â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Rock_Shox/Pike+U-Turn+Ersatzfeder

Du willst doch wohl nicht umswitchen, VerrÃ¤ter 
 grÃ¼n ist doch so geil , willst du dir deswegen dein Leben versauen 
Ne mal im Ernst, deswegen umswitchen, ne ne muss das bike noch jahrelang ansehen, *wenns deine Farbe ist,* dann warte doch, es lohnt sich!

Trotzdem schei Ãe! Bezieht sich das auf alle RahmengrÃ¶Ãen? Wahrscheinlich ja , oder?


----------



## braintrust (28. März 2007)

nein nein 
ich geb zu, ich habe nen moment überlegt, aber ich gleib dem grünem treu...wo doch die crank brothers 5050 army-green-platten so gut passen und schon bestellt sind


----------



## tschobi (29. März 2007)

Gibt es nicht schon  ein paar Bilder von den schwarzen ESX. Lasst mich nicht hängen, das verkürzt die Wartezeit subjektiv!

@Airwastl: Ja das geht wahrscheinlich genauso wiel letztes Jahr weiter, vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm!
Mit den Expressbikes geben sie halt ein scheinbar subjektives Empfinden.
Dachte auch es würde sich mehr ändern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (29. März 2007)

Sone Riesen*******!!!!! Ich habe doch gerade mit der Hotline telefoniert und da hieß es noch, dass alles so blebt wie bsiher. Das gibt es doch nicht! Kann sich doch nicht innerhlab von 2 Tagen ergeben, dass ein Hauptteil (Rahmen ?!) nicht zum verienbarten Temrin eintrifft. und ich hab mich schon so sehr auf mein grünes ESX gefreut   Na ja, dann werde ich wohl doch von Abholung auf Versand umswitchen, da es jetzt gerade gut mit meinem Osterurlaub gepasst hätte...

Betrübte Grüße  

Dickie76


----------



## MIBO (29. März 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> @MIBO: Richtig, allerdings habe ich zu Lieferzeiten von T8/T9 eh noch gar nix hier gelesen.



Doch, ich hab ja ein T9 bestellt und mein VMT war erst KW17 dann KW18.


----------



## David3001 (29. März 2007)

Moinsen,

heute für meine Frau das Nerve XC 5.0 bestellt und nächste Woche soll es schon da sein  

Dann hat sie keinen Grund mehr, sich vor den Ausfahrten zu drücken ("mein Rad fährt sich so schwer" u.ä.)  

Ich freu mich schon und wollt´s nur mal eben loswerden...

Bis dahin 

David


----------



## Flok (29. März 2007)

sagt mal, habt ihr nach geldüberweisung eine Mail mit der Versandbestätigung oder so gekriegt? Weil mein Geld sollte schon seit Dienstag da sein


----------



## macmac (29. März 2007)

Wache schon jeden Tag mit nem grinsen auf und sag mir " bald mein junge, bald kriegst du dein ESX-7 in grün" ......

....und was muß ich heut hier lesen !!!!!!   KW 18   !!!!!!

Ich kann´s ja schon langsam nicht mehr glauben, bald wird´s mir zu blöd und besorg mir ein GHOST.

Außerdem,...dachte der Thread hier wird von Canyon betreut... wo bleiben denn mal ihre Stellungnahmen ????


----------



## 2stpsfwd (29. März 2007)

finde die Aussage "Hauptkomponente fehlt" irgendwie sehr konkret - könnten wenigstens sagen was an Parts noch zu unserem Glück fehlt!


----------



## MIBO (29. März 2007)

also unkonkret


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2007)

sarkasmus


mein T8 soll kw19 kommen, angerufen hab ich lieber nicht. Wenns nach Mai kommt kann ichs wenigstens komplett von meinem Geld zahlen und muss nicht meine Mutter fragen ob se mir 2wochen was borgt...


----------



## macmac (29. März 2007)

ich würd ja gern mal bei Canyon anrufen, aber wenn die mir das mit KW 18 bestätigen    ich würd wahrscheinlich sofort umswitchen auf das graue Rad.  
ich will aber das grüne.... sofort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## artymod (29. März 2007)

geduld männer geduld ... und wegen der hauptkomponente ich tippe auf den rahmen. und die hotline konnt nur sagen das die aussage von der geschäftsleitung kommt und sie selber nicht wissen was es ist.


----------



## fitze (29. März 2007)

Ist doch völlig schwanz was das ist. Es fehlt halt was un fertig...


----------



## braintrust (29. März 2007)

jo seh ich auch so

ist wohl typisch canyon..beim xc4 vom letzten sommer verschob sich der termin auch um 4 wochen


----------



## DaBot (30. März 2007)

Kumpel hat heute morgen wegen ESX in grün angerufen. Jetzt kommt, Achtung: Der Kontainer mit den Rahmen ist verloren gegangen. Entweder sie finden ihn (in irgendeinem Hafen) oder es kommt erst mit dem nächsten Kontinggent, so 6 bis 8 Wochen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

@ DaBot: waren in dem Container nur die ESX Rahmen oder auch Torque? Hoffentlich keine Torque


----------



## GerhardO (30. März 2007)

Is jetz nicht Dein Ernst, oder?!

Und wir ham' noch vor Kurzem Witze gemacht, von wegen Containerschiff gesunken...

Ich geb's zu: im Moment bin ich etwas angepisst...

@Crazy: Davon würd ich mal ausgehen...

@Canyon: Gibt's eine Stellungnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (30. März 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Kumpel hat heute morgen wegen ESX in grün angerufen. Jetzt kommt, Achtung: Der Kontainer mit den Rahmen ist verloren gegangen. Entweder sie finden ihn (in irgendeinem Hafen) oder es kommt erst mit dem nächsten Kontinggent, so 6 bis 8 Wochen...



Liegt der Im Rhein? 

Na, ja - die suchen ja noch zwei. Vielleicht hat er ja Glück... 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,ra9m4/panorama/artikel/31/107923/


----------



## Didi123 (30. März 2007)

Anscheinend wiederholen sich die Containerschiffjokes jährlich um den 1. April... *klick* und *klick*


----------



## klaus_fusion (30. März 2007)

SoBe schrieb:


> Liegt der Im Rhein?
> 
> Na, ja - die suchen ja noch zwei. Vielleicht hat er ja Glück...
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,ra9m4/panorama/artikel/31/107923/


 

Verschwundene Container im Rhein
Da waren's nur noch drei 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,ra9m4/panorama/artikel/31/107923/

 
     Eins ist schon mal klar. Wenn die Bikes da drin sind - und gefunden werden, dann gibt 2007 nur noch grüne Torques !!!      

@Traildancer: Deine Farbe geht also definitiv klar


----------



## Splashfin (30. März 2007)

DaBot schrieb:


> Kumpel hat heute morgen wegen ESX in grün angerufen. Jetzt kommt, Achtung: Der Kontainer mit den Rahmen ist verloren gegangen. Entweder sie finden ihn (in irgendeinem Hafen) oder es kommt erst mit dem nächsten Kontinggent, so 6 bis 8 Wochen...




waaas, wie beschissen ist das denn............

was für ein PECH.

natürlich genau bei dem Fahrrad, des ich mir ausgesucht habe-


----------



## Spasti0815 (30. März 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> waaas, wie beschissen ist das denn............
> 
> was für ein PECH.
> 
> natürlich genau bei dem Fahrrad, des ich mir ausgesucht habe-




Mann mir geht es genauso!!!!!! könnte    
Ich habe soeben mit Canyon telefoniert - dort wurde mir fühestens KW 18 mitgeteilt - 5 Wochen - wenn alles "gut" geht!!!

Ich habe und bitte glaubt mir, schweren Herzens, umgesattelt von grün auf grau - ist verfügbar und müsste gleich mal ankommen!

Obwohl mein abloluter Favorite das Grüne ist - ich möchte es fahren auch noch ein wenig diesen Frühling - von der Farbe alleine habe ich nicht viel!

Bin trotzdem gespannt, wann ich hier die ersten Glücklichen sehen werde!


----------



## Splashfin (30. März 2007)

Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe und bitte glaubt mir, schweren Herzens, umgesattelt von grün auf grau - ist verfügbar und müsste gleich mal ankommen!
> 
> Obwohl mein abloluter Favorite das Grüne ist - ich möchte es fahren auch noch ein wenig diesen Frühling - von der Farbe alleine habe ich nicht viel!




bin auch ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich mir die andere Farbe hole.

Muss nämlich jetzt in den Osterferien fürs ABI lernen, und dann wäre ein neues Bike ein gute Nebenbeschäftigung. (so als AUSZEIT)


----------



## solberg (30. März 2007)

esx6 schwarz nun auch in kw18 ...4 wochen ehrenrunde mal wieder.


----------



## tschobi (30. März 2007)

Ich wechsel auf keinen Fall so ******* das auch ist!


----------



## Nylz (30. März 2007)

Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Mann mir geht es genauso!!!!!! könnte
> Ich habe soeben mit Canyon telefoniert - dort wurde mir fühestens KW 18 mitgeteilt - 5 Wochen - wenn alles "gut" geht!!!
> 
> Ich habe und bitte glaubt mir, schweren Herzens, umgesattelt von grün auf grau - ist verfügbar und müsste gleich mal ankommen!
> ...



Ey man das "grau" is absolut geil !!! außerdem ist es garkein grau!!! mehr so ein - ich weiß auch nicht was. sieht halt cool aus. aber geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.


----------



## Spasti0815 (30. März 2007)

Ich habe weder das "Graue" noch das Grüne live und in natura gesehen!

Mich hat am Bild nur das Grüne um vieles mehr angesprochen als das Andere - Liebe auf den ersten Blick eben!  

Aber unter Umständen muss man halt auch loslassen können - zB wenn sich die Angebetete extremst ziert!!!   

Ich halte normalerweise geduldigst durch  - aber auch das hat ein Ende.

Wie gesagt - Bestellung bereits geändert und ich lass mich von der "Neuen" überaschen und danach "verwöhnen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (31. März 2007)

zeig doch mal nen paar tageslicht pics vom esx7...vllt hift es ja beim umstimmen


----------



## 13bb (31. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Bin neu hier und warte auf ein ESX 6.0 in schwarz.
Jetzt muß ich hier lesen, dass sich die Lieferung um 4 Wochen verschiebt.
Habt ihr das schriftlich oder per mail von Canyon bekommen?
Mir haben sie bisher nichts dergleichen zugeschickt, vielleicht besteht dann doch noch Hoffnung, dass es nächste Woche kommt?


----------



## braintrust (31. März 2007)

man bekommt echt selten ne nachricht von canyon was verschiebungen angeht...da hilft nur die hotline anrufen und dort nachfragen, leider


----------



## 2stpsfwd (31. März 2007)

tja da hat sich die Softwareumstellung am Jahresanfang echt gelohnt! (wo alle ewig lang auf ihre Bestellbestätigung warten mussten!) Ist es so schwer die E-Mail Adressen aller Kunden die ein bestimmtes Modell bestellt haben zu einer Gruppe zusammen zu fassen und dann falls es was neues gibt oder Verzögerungen einfach mal ne Rundmail zu schreiben? das kann jeder Depp mit Outlook machen!

also an der Informationspolitik könnte Canyon doch ganzschön arbeiten! (für die Fumics oder Bobby Root hätte man bestimmt ein paar Leute im Call-Center einstellen können oder jemanden der Rundmails schreibt)


----------



## polle (31. März 2007)

Ich konnte einfach nicht länger warten und habe meine Bestellung von ESX 6.0 schwarz in ein ESX 7.0 grau geändert. Finde schwarz eigentlich schöner aber dafür kann ich mich jetzt über die bessere Ausstattung freuen und brauche für meinen geplanten Bike Urlaub kein Rad leihen.  Das ESX 7.0 in grau sollte nächste Woche fertig zur Abholung sein, so das ich mein Bike noch rechtzeitig vor Ostern in Koblenz abholen kann  und dann endlich dieses Wartezimmer verlassen kann


----------



## King g. (1. April 2007)

Ich habe die Versprechungen von Canyon auch echt satt. Eine Auslieferungsverschiebung nach der anderen für mein Yellowstone 5.0. Hatte vor der Bestellung extra nach der Lieferzeit angefragt. Zwei Wochen hieß es da. Brauche vermutlich hier nicht zu erwähnen, dass es nicht geklappt hat mit der Lieferfrist. Wenn die mir gleich offen gesagt hätten, dass es bis Ostern mit der Lieferung vermutlich nicht klappt, dann hätte ich mir gleich anderswo ein MTB gekauft, so fühle ich mich einfach verschaukelt. Die Vorfreude auf mein neues Bike und das Vertrauen in Canyon ist jedenfalls nachhaltig zerstört worden.


----------



## googlehupf (1. April 2007)

.. habe mein XC5 2-3 Wochen früher bekommen als ursprünglich angekündigt .. ) .. jetzt wo ich das bike hab, bin ich auch von der grösse, bei der ich sehr lange im ungewissen war überzeugt .. pps sei dank! .. kann nur sagen, die warterei hat sich gelohnt.. jetzt nach den ersten testrunden ist, bis auf eine leicht quietschende vorderbremse die bikesucht bei mir ausgebrochen.
(evtl. kann mir jemand noch einen tipp zur bremse gebe, wie das quietschen weg zu bringen ist .. das nervt bei nerveXC.. )

martin


----------



## braintrust (1. April 2007)

aber gibt halt keene grüne alternative zum ESX7..also heisst es warten warten warten warten warten... 
hab ich halt noch mehr zeit paar add-ons zu kaufen


----------



## tschobi (1. April 2007)

So sieht es aus...

Aber trotzdem, wenn Canyon nicht so geile bikes zu gutem Preis anbieten würden hätten sie wahrscheinlich keinen Kunden mehr ???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deltab (1. April 2007)

So ich hoffe mich "nur" 3 Wochen hier abzumelden. Mein Ultimate CF ist wohl wie angegeben in KW 13 gebaut worden.  Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Lieferung. Wenn es jetzt hier auch noch so wie bestellt und unversehrt ankommt, kann ich nur sagen SUPER .


----------



## macmac (2. April 2007)

Ich hab´s getan.....von grün auf grau gewechselt !!!!!
Und soll ich euch was sagen; ich bereu`s überhaupt nicht. 
Kann wenn´s gut läuft Ostern auf dem neuen Bike verbringen. 

An allen die am grünen festhalten, wünsch euch noch gute Nerven. 
!!!!!!  Ihr habt meinen Respekt  !!!!!

>>>> *frühestens* KW 19 wurde mir noch mal bestätigt<<<<<<<


----------



## SamyC (2. April 2007)

Guden Tach...

also wollt mich nur mal in diesem Wartezimmer anmelden. Ich war am Samstag in Koblenz im Shop und habe das ES 6.0 bestellt! Yeehaa... ich freu mich schon so... Eigentlich wollt eich mir das 5.0 holen, aber als ich dann das 6er gesehen habe in diesem coolen matten schwarz (das 5.0 hat schwarz glänzenden Lack) und dann die verbauten Komponenten gesehen habe...da konnte ich nicht anders als die 200 mehr auszugeben. So und jetzt hoffe ich, das das was wird bis Ostern...ich weiß, vielleicht bin ich zu optimistisch, aber der nette Mitarbeiter von Canyon im shop hat mir gesagt er tut was er kann....

Noch mal kurz ein Lob an Canyon, hab mich echt wohl gefühlt dort im Shop. Sehr guter Service, immer ein Mitarbeiter parat um Fragen zu beantworten und sehr nett! Kann jedem nur empfehlen mal nach Koblenz zu fahren und sein Wunschbike probe zu fahren..... Also mir hats auf jeden Fall bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen! 

Tschö


----------



## thomas1577 (2. April 2007)

hey das ist ja optimissmus pur...

aber sei nicht zu sicher..wir warten hier schon 11 wochen auf unsere räder..


----------



## gorn (2. April 2007)

hab am letzen donenrstag (30.3 ?) ein schokobraunes ESX6.0 bestellt ... und hab am kommenden freitag 25.geburtstag. wenn ich das hier so lese, glaube ich nicht, dass das was wird mit dem geschenk von mir, für mich  

hatte einfach nicht damit gerechnet, dass die lieferzeiten so lange sein würden.

aber ich freu mich trotzdem sehr aufs radel !


----------



## Pampa (2. April 2007)

.-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King g. (2. April 2007)

Nur so als eine weitere Randnotiz zu Canyon:

Ich habe eben in Koblenz angerufen und nach dem Verbleib des fest bis spätestens zum 31.03. zur Auslieferung zugesagten Yellowstone 5.0 gefragt. Heute kommt dann wieder lapidar die Aussage, leider fehlen nun doch wieder ein paar Hauptkomponenten.... Da fällt mir nun wirklich nicht mehr viel zu ein. Entweder man hat die Teile zusammen und meldet den Montagetermin oder man lässt es halt bleiben. Wenn ich mich in meinem Job so verhalten würde, hätte ich längst die Kündigung auf dem Tisch. Ich muss mich jetzt zwangsläufig bei der Konkurrenz umschauen. Tolle Testergebnisse und schöne Bilder im Katalog nützen halt nichts wenn man die Lieferfristen nicht einhalten kann. Ich kann das Verhalten von Canyon nicht nachvollziehen. Die sollen doch offen sagen, wie lange die brauchen um die Komponenten zusammen zu bekommen und sich eine Sicherheitsmarge einbauen. So kommt man sich als zahlungsbereiter Kunde doch gelinde gesagt als verschaukelt vor!


----------



## macmac (2. April 2007)

Oft gesagt, jedesmal recht gehabt


----------



## braintrust (2. April 2007)

hm aber wenn man jetzt vom grünen aufs graue ESX7 wechselt und dabei optitune mitbestellt ,dann dauerts aber trotzdem noch so lange oder?


----------



## gorn (2. April 2007)

Pampa schrieb:


> hallo gorn,
> 
> ich würde dir zu einem m rahmen raten ich selber fahre auch einen bei 86 cm sl
> 
> ...



ah, da liest+denkt jemand fleissig mit 
Rahmen wird auf M umbestellt - danke für die hilfe ! 
ich häng mich bei gelegenheit nochmal an die strippe und frag die leute von canyon ein wenig aus (gebettelt und gejammert wird natürlich auch gebührend  )


edit:   1. Schätzung des Liefertermins: Ende April  (laut Hotlinemitarbeiter)  
   ... mal sehen *daumendrück*


----------



## tschobi (2. April 2007)

macmac schrieb:


> Ich hab´s getan.....von grün auf grau gewechselt !!!!!
> Und soll ich euch was sagen; ich bereu`s überhaupt nicht.
> Kann wenn´s gut läuft Ostern auf dem neuen Bike verbringen.
> 
> ...



Danke habe gute Nerven!

Ihr seid aber auch alle ungeduldig...habt ihr den nicht  ein anderes bike zum fahren 
Der Trend geht doch ganz klar zum 2. bike oder 3.bike


----------



## Fastracing (2. April 2007)

kann hier jemand was zur lieferfähigkeit eines Torque 8.0 sagen ?
habe mir des gerade bestellt und hoffe das die Torque Reihe nicht so lange dauert wie die Nerve ... 



tschobi schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber auch alle ungeduldig...habt ihr den nicht ein anderes bike zum fahren
> Der Trend geht doch ganz klar zum 2. bike oder 3.bike



soll auch leute geben wo deren bike geklaut wurde, so wie mir gestern ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

mein Termin steht noch bei kw19...
hab aber auch nicht angerufen um was anderes zu erfahren. Wenn sich das verschiebt spar ich nen Haufen Geld und hoffe einfach mal aufs Sparbuch. Mai ist ok, ab dann ist hier alles trocken. Später wäre mir irgendwie etwas "unrecht" 
Aber noch hoffe ich - 6 Wochen haben sie ja noch


----------



## sammy08 (2. April 2007)

Jetzt reichts mir - ich will einfach nicht länger warten 

Ich habe heute einen Schlussstrich gezogen!

Meine Bestellung vom Dezember habe ich heute gewandelt:

von RC 8.0 auf ein Express-Bike XC 8.0!

Jetzt hoffe ich natürlich, dass es noch vor Ostern raus geht, allerdings machte mir der Herr von der Bestellannahme keine grossen Hoffnungen.

Aber nächste Woche ist immerhin noch früher als KW17/18

Ich freu mich schon tierisch - bin mal gespannt wie mein neues Bike rauskommt.

So long...


----------



## Splashfin (2. April 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hm aber wenn man jetzt vom grünen aufs graue ESX7 wechselt und dabei optitune mitbestellt ,dann dauerts aber trotzdem noch so lange oder?



ich würde mir nicht des Optitune holen.

1. du kannst die Feder einzeln bei Bike-Components für 33 holen, und dann sebst einbauen (kann wirklich jeder). => ca. 10  gespart.

2. würde ich die Standartfeder erstmal probieren, die Pike soll ja recht steif sein.

3. du hast dein Bike schneller


----------



## fox hunter (2. April 2007)

oh man, nur noch zwei wochen. so langsam neigt sich das warten demm ende zu. ich hoffe es bleibt bei kw 16 für nein torque. werde die tage wohl nochmal nachfragen.
also liebe mit warter. nicht mehr lange bis die torques durch den wald rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (2. April 2007)

Neueste Termininfo:

VMT für die Torque FR8 (und vermutlich auch die anderen) KW20!!


----------



## gorn (2. April 2007)

hui hui ! im dezember bestellt ? wie lange muss man denn so auf nen fabrikneues   auto warten?


----------



## braintrust (2. April 2007)

naja auf den cl 500 amg etwas kürzer


----------



## MIBO (2. April 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Neueste Termininfo:
> 
> VMT für die Torque FR8 (und vermutlich auch die anderen) KW20!!



oh man, das ist echt ärgerlich. Woher hast du die Info? Also bezüglich meines T9 ist die letzte Info immer noch KW17/18 

Ich bin dafür, wer länger als 1/2 jahr auf sein Bike wartet sollte min. 10% Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## Splashfin (2. April 2007)

ja und bei dem sich der Liefertermin kurzfristig um weitere 5 Wochen (und das auch noch auf UNGEWISS) verschiebt, sollt ebenfalls 10 % Rabatt bekommen.


Natürlich kann Canyon nix dafür, aber das ist das Risiko, das nie zu vermeiden ist und ausserdem wird durch die 10 % bei den wenigen, die ein ESX 7.0 in grün haben auch nicht Canyoon in den finanziellen Ruin stürzen.

Ausserdem finde ich es echt nicht korrekt, die Käufer einfach nicht zu informieren.

Habe nur bei Canyon nachgehakt, da hier einige Gerüchte im Forum kursierten::::

sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich noch in 3 Wochen jeden Tag meine e-Mails checken, mit der Hoffnung eine Versandbestätigung im virtuellen Postfach vorzufinden
, denn VMT war ja 13 KW


----------



## fitze (2. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> oh man, das ist echt ärgerlich. Woher hast du die Info? Also bezüglich meines T9 ist die letzte Info immer noch KW17/18
> 
> Ich bin dafür, wer länger als 1/2 jahr auf sein Bike wartet sollte min. 10% Rabatt bekommen.



Hab vorhin bei der Hotline angerufen.


----------



## wlkr (2. April 2007)

Servus,
nun habe ich mich doch angemeldet...
War letzte woche nicht daheim und hoffte nun anfang dieser woche mein radl von der post abholen zu können... 
VMT KW 13...
Eure bemerkungen zu grünen ESX-7 haben mich jedoch nervös gemacht. Auf nachfrage habe ich heute erfahren, dass es mein rotes ESX-8 in XL auch erst(frühestens) KW 18 gibt  
Und jetzt?!


----------



## thomas1577 (2. April 2007)

Oh mann..wie naiv seid ihr eigentlich?

habe heute morgen bei canyon angerufen um den lieferstatus zu erfragen für mein am 22.01 bestelltes esx6.0. in der versandbestätigung steht geschrieben 14. woche.. also macht eich mir hoffnung es am samstag abzuholen..aber der heutige anruf brachte mich auf den boden der tatsachen zurück..es fehlt eine hauptkomponente!! es handelt sich natürlich um den rahmen der in asien gefertigt wird..in asien wurde geschlampt..canyon kann nicht viel machen ausser die leute zu vertrösten...nach und nach werden halt die kunden abspringen..der liefertrmin verschiebt sich um 4-5 wochen..
ja hallo geht es noch? ich warte doch kein halbes jahr auf ein bike! als alternative konnte mir der hotlinemitarbeiter ein esx7.0 in grau anbieten.frühestens in einer woche..hm..300 eur mehr für ein bike dessen farbe mir nicht gefällt und dann auch noch abholen.ne leute ich werde am samstag ein paar bikeläden in meiner umgebung abklappern und wenn ein gutes angebot dabei ist muss canyon einen weiteren enttäuschten kunden hinnehmen. 

ach und @GORN: wie wäre es mit einem anderen geschenk,weil du kannst bestimmt noch auf die nächste lieferung anfang herbst warten.mit dem nächsten kontigent wird es was.. 

ich möchte in dieser zeit kein canyon mitarbeiter sein..echt ne schwere zeit..


----------



## Splashfin (2. April 2007)

okay, wenn die mir sicher sagen könnten, dass die des Bike 18. Kw montieren, fände ich es jetzt net so schlimm mit dem Warten.

aber was ist, wenn es dann noch mal aufgeschoben wird und ich eventuell erst mitte des Jahres zum Bike 2007 greifen könnte!!!

darauf habe ích echt keinen Bock, aber umswitchen auf Grau is auch net das Wahre.

grün taugt schon, oder halt braun, vom ESX 6.0, aber des kommt ja auch erst so spät. (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas1577 (3. April 2007)

ach ja ich vergas zu erwähnen das der von der hotline mir nicht versichern konnte das es auch zu dem geplanten,verschobenen termin hinhaut..nene..
es kann sich immer weiter fröhlich verspäten..erst anfang,dann ende april.und dann? mitte mai...ende juni...


----------



## vtrkalle (3. April 2007)

Jungs ihr nervt, ihr wusstet doch das die ESX Modelle erst im April lieferbar sind. 
Wenn es jetzt eben noch ein oder zwei Wochen länger dauert, was solls die Eisdielen haben ja e noch nicht offen. 
Ich habe mein XC, und das Rad ist jede Stunde wert die ich gewartet habe. 
Ich warte auf mein WXC ja auch noch, es soll in der 16 KW montiert werden wenn es KW 17 wird, was sollst, das Rad macht dann für Jahre Spaß.


----------



## Langley (3. April 2007)

wlkr schrieb:


> Servus,
> nun habe ich mich doch angemeldet...
> War letzte woche nicht daheim und hoffte nun anfang dieser woche mein radl von der post abholen zu können...
> VMT KW 13...
> ...



Ich hab das ROT im Laden gesehen - unbedingt warten, das lohnt sich. Alternativ: Das grau vom 7er sieht aber auch total edel aus, und ist anodisiert!

Best regards

Langley


----------



## kielclaas (3. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
lange habe ich auch nur gelesen - jetzt melde ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort.

Mein XC5.0 haben sie, wie auch hier schon berichtet, vier Wochen früher ausgeliefert. Vielleicht sind aus der Charge zuvor schon einige Kunden abgessprungen oder waren nicht solvent genug. Nun hatte ich doch Sorge, dass das XC4.0 meiner Frau - ich hatte schon von XC3.0 auf 4.0 gewechselt, weil ersteres erst in der KW22 kommen sollte - auch erst später kommt. Aber nein, es soll Ende der Woche gebaut werden.  

"Das im Internet sei alles Propaganda"...   ich glaube der Mitarbeiter von Canyon hat selbst gemerkt, was er da gesagt hat und zog die Aussage auch schnell wieder zurück. 

Gespannt was passiert...


----------



## fox hunter (3. April 2007)

hab gerade mit der hotline telefoniert. bezüglich meines vmt´s tür das FR 7 gibts nichts negatives zu berichten. bleibt bei der 16 kw. also bei mir keine verschiebung. puh glück gehabt.


----------



## MIBO (3. April 2007)

lustig, hab auch gerade mit denen telefoniert. Angeblich nix bekannt über Verschiebung der VMT. Lediglich beim FRX solls wohl später werden.

Ich denke es wird langsam Zeit das mal jemand von Canyon hier Stellung nimmt und Gerüchte aus der Welt schafft, sonst muss ich annhemen das es sich doch um keine Gerüchte handelt, sondern die Kunden nur im guten Glauben gelassen werden sollen und für dumm verkauft werden. Schliesslich sollen die Infos die wir hier austauschen ja auch immer von Canyon kommen, das hätte ich nun aber gerne mal bestätigt.
Es kann ja nicht sein das hier von verschollenen Containern, Lieferprobleme bei den lackierten Rahmen und zig Verschiebungen der VMT erzählt wird und mir dann am Tel bei canyon gesagt wird sie wüssten von nix. *Jemand lügt hier, ich will wissen wer !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmac (3. April 2007)

Gestern vom grünen auf  ein graues ESX-7 gewechselt....
grad kam ein gelbes Auto und brachte mir die Bestätigung das Rad sei
fertig zum verschicken, nur bezahlen soll ich vorher noch


----------



## Dickie76 (3. April 2007)

@MIBO
Das sehe ich genau so. Hier werden ständig irgendwelche neuen Termine genannt und von verschwundenen Container oder Fehlern bei den Rahmenschweißern gesprochen und nix genaues weiß man nicht. Mein Anruf letzte Woche führte noch zu der Aussage, dass alles im Lot sei und der VMT steht. Ein paar Stunden später stand im Forum, dass sich alles verspätet.  

Vielleicht kann sich endlich mal einer von Canyon zu Wort melden und mal was zu dem Thema sagen. Wenn sie sich schon nicht auf Temrine festlegen wollen, sollen sie wenigstens sagen, ob es sich verschiebt und woran es liegt. So ne grobe Einschätzung wäre aber nicht schlecht.   Darüber hinaus würde ich mal an dem Informationssystem arbeiten,  liebe Canyons, denn jeder Popel-Webshop kriegt das mittlerweile besser hin als ihr. Warum kann ich mich zum Beispiel nicht auf der Homepage in mein Konto einloggen ud den aktuellen Status sehen? Das würde vieles einfacher machen. Zumindest eine kurze E-Mail bei Änderung der Bestelldaten wäre nicht schlecht. Ich verstehe diese Rückständigkeit einfach nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich würde eine solche Investition zu steigenden Preisen führen 

Grüße

Dickie 76 (der (noch) ein grünes ESX 7 bestellt hat...)


----------



## Santa Claus (3. April 2007)

So... ich hoffe das ich mich diese woche aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden kann. Montagetermin war KW 13.


----------



## jamaku (3. April 2007)

Habe soeben ein XC5 bestellt.   Sollte eigentlich ein XC4 werden, aber der Mitarbeiter bei Canyon meinte das diese erst Ende JULI lieferbar wären. Das ist dann doch ein klein wenig zu lang. Hab dann zum 5er gegriffen, ist angeblich schon Ende April lieferbar.... . Mal sehen wenn ich aus dem Wartezimmer gehen darf!


----------



## jamaku (3. April 2007)

Habe soeben ein XC5 bestellt.   Sollte eigentlich ein XC4 werden, aber der Mitarbeiter bei Canyon meinte das diese erst Ende JULI lieferbar wären. Das ist dann doch ein klein wenig zu lang. Hab dann zum 5er gegriffen, ist angeblich schon Ende April zu haben .... . Mal sehen wenn ich aus dem Wartezimmer gehen darf!


----------



## GerhardO (3. April 2007)

> lustig, hab auch gerade mit denen telefoniert. Angeblich nix bekannt über Verschiebung der VMT. Lediglich beim FRX solls wohl später werden.
> 
> Ich denke es wird langsam Zeit das mal jemand von Canyon hier Stellung nimmt und Gerüchte aus der Welt schafft, sonst muss ich annhemen das es sich doch um keine Gerüchte handelt, sondern die Kunden nur im guten Glauben gelassen werden sollen und für dumm verkauft werden. Schliesslich sollen die Infos die wir hier austauschen ja auch immer von Canyon kommen, das hätte ich nun aber gerne mal bestätigt.
> Es kann ja nicht sein das hier von verschollenen Containern, Lieferprobleme bei den lackierten Rahmen und zig Verschiebungen der VMT erzählt wird und mir dann am Tel bei canyon gesagt wird sie wüssten von nix. Jemand lügt hier, ich will wissen wer !!!





> Das sehe ich genau so. Hier werden ständig irgendwelche neuen Termine genannt und von verschwundenen Container oder Fehlern bei den Rahmenschweißern gesprochen und nix genaues weiß man nicht. Mein Anruf letzte Woche führte noch zu der Aussage, dass alles im Lot sei und der VMT steht. Ein paar Stunden später stand im Forum, dass sich alles verspätet.
> 
> Vielleicht kann sich endlich mal einer von Canyon zu Wort melden und mal was zu dem Thema sagen. Wenn sie sich schon nicht auf Temrine festlegen wollen, sollen sie wenigstens sagen, ob es sich verschiebt und woran es liegt. So ne grobe Einschätzung wäre aber nicht schlecht. Darüber hinaus würde ich mal an dem Informationssystem arbeiten, liebe Canyons, denn jeder Popel-Webshop kriegt das mittlerweile besser hin als ihr. Warum kann ich mich zum Beispiel nicht auf der Homepage in mein Konto einloggen ud den aktuellen Status sehen? Das würde vieles einfacher machen. Zumindest eine kurze E-Mail bei Änderung der Bestelldaten wäre nicht schlecht. Ich verstehe diese Rückständigkeit einfach nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich würde eine solche Investition zu steigenden Preisen führen



Ok - da seid ihr beiden mir nun zuvor gekommen! Volle Zustimmung und auch mein Apell an Canyon: *Kommt zu Potte!!!*
Hatte heute früh echt Bauchschmerzen, als ich das las...!   

Noch immer säuerliche Grüße,
Gerhard
(der auf ein grünes Torque wartet...!)


----------



## SamyC (3. April 2007)

also so langsam bekomme auch ich Angst das der nette Kollege bei Canyon mir nicht die ganze Wahrheit gesagt hat...

Wenn ich das hier so lese war wohl mein Optimismuss zu groß. Alle diese Lieferzeiten die hier geannt werden, handelt es sich denn da auch um Expressbikes??? Ich hoffe mal nicht!  

Ich brauche dieses bike...am besten als Ostergeschenk!


----------



## Christian_74 (3. April 2007)

Die Stimmung ist hier so ernst, dass sich gar nicht mal jemand getraut hat, ein Aprilscherz hinsichtlich VMT zu machen.


----------



## Flok (3. April 2007)

yeah morgen kommt mein AL 7.0 ^^


----------



## Santa Claus (3. April 2007)

Vorallem wird auf der Canyon Homepage übelst Werbung gemacht von wegen Testsieger hier und Testsieger da. Möchte mal wissen ob die Test-Magazine auch solange auf die Bikes gewartete haben. Wenn ja, dann wundert mich einiges. Aber ich glaube wenn es dann einmal zuhause steht, dann ist die lange Wartezeit schnell vergessen.


Fänds nur supi wenn´s noch vor Ostern klappt.

Müsste ja drin sein bei nem Express Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (3. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Ok - da seid ihr beiden mir nun zuvor gekommen! Volle Zustimmung und auch mein Apell an Canyon: *Kommt zu Potte!!!*
> Hatte heute früh echt Bauchschmerzen, als ich das las...!
> 
> Noch immer säuerliche Grüße,
> ...



mach dir keine sorgen. habe die gefragt  und meine kompletten daten agegeben  und so. der canyon mitarbeiter meinte es sei alles im grünen bereich und bleibt bei dem termin. 
das einzige was sein kann ist das es bei mir gut geht weil ich einer der wenigen Fr 7 besteller bin.

gegen die bauchschmerzen hilft kamille ;-)


----------



## GerhardO (3. April 2007)

> gegen die bauchschmerzen hilft kamille ;-)


Hm - ich kenne keine Kamille... Ich kenn nur die _*Valpolicella*_! Mit der mach' ich mir heute einen schönen Abend! 

Anscheinend sind die grünen Räder das Einzige, was *nicht* im "grünen Bereich" liegt...

Alles in Allem leider sehr, sehr unbefriedigend...

Gerhard
(der jetzt "Frust-Rennradfahren" geht!)


----------



## fitze (3. April 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> mach dir keine sorgen. habe die gefragt  und meine kompletten daten agegeben  und so. der canyon mitarbeiter meinte es sei alles im grünen bereich und bleibt bei dem termin.
> das einzige was sein kann ist das es bei mir gut geht weil ich einer der wenigen Fr 7 besteller bin.
> 
> gegen die bauchschmerzen hilft kamille ;-)



Also nochmal,

ich habe gestern mit der Hotline telefoniert. Der sehr nette Herr an der Hotline war auch sehr von der KW20 im System verwundert, da bei mir noch KW16 stand. Dann hat er Rücksprache mit seinem Vorgesetzten gehalten und mich 15 min. später zurückgerufen. Leider wirklich so: KW20. Warum konnte er mir nicht sagen, aber angeblich geht nochmal ein Schreiben raus mit dem Grund. Auf jeden Fall ist das die erste Montageserie der Torque FR (ob FR allgemein oder nur FR8 weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau). So sagte er zu mir. Und es hörte sich auch nicht nach Aprilscherz an.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## kielclaas (3. April 2007)

jamaku schrieb:


> Habe soeben ein XC5 bestellt.   Sollte eigentlich ein XC4 werden, aber der Mitarbeiter bei Canyon meinte das diese erst Ende JULI lieferbar wären. Das ist dann doch ein klein wenig zu lang.



Bist Du Dir da sicher? Welche Rahmengröße hast Du? Mir hat ein MA von denen heute Morgen den Aufbau des XC4.0 für meine Frau in Größe S noch in dieser Woche bestätigt?!?!


----------



## artymod (3. April 2007)

Mein warten hat ein ende. mein fahrrad ist gestern eingetroffen    und ich habe keinen urlaub bekommen. somit muss ich noch bis donnerstag abend warten.


----------



## fox hunter (3. April 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Also nochmal,
> 
> ich habe gestern mit der Hotline telefoniert. Der sehr nette Herr an der Hotline war auch sehr von der KW20 im System verwundert, da bei mir noch KW16 stand. Dann hat er Rücksprache mit seinem Vorgesetzten gehalten und mich 15 min. später zurückgerufen. Leider wirklich so: KW20. Warum konnte er mir nicht sagen, aber angeblich geht nochmal ein Schreiben raus mit dem Grund. Auf jeden Fall ist das die erste Montageserie der Torque FR (ob FR allgemein oder nur FR8 weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau). So sagte er zu mir. Und es hörte sich auch nicht nach Aprilscherz an.
> 
> ...



hmm das ist alles irgendwie sehr verwirrend. weil ich halt heute was anderes gesagt bekommen habe. wäre evtl echt hilfreich wenn sich canyon mal hier zu dem thema äußert ob es jetzt nur die fr 8 modelle oder generell die torque serie betrifft. weil so ist das schon ziemlich unbefriedigend. 
ich halts nicht mehr noch länger aus. das ist ja zum haare ausreißen.

@traildancer
das ist ne sehr gute idee mit dem Valpolicella. das ist ja fast nur noch so zu ertragen.


----------



## sammy08 (3. April 2007)

Ypppiiiieeeyeah!!! 

Es hat sich also gelohnt zu wechseln...

Habe gerade eine Mail erhalten mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Bike heute das Haus verlassen hat 

Jetzt hoffe ich natürlich, dass die gelben das Päckchen schnellstens ausfahren...

Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange die für 300 km benötigen - schade, dass ich keine Paketnummer bekommen habe, dann wüsste ich wo mein Rädsche gerade nächtigt 

Ich denke, dass ich mich spätestens am Samstag aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden kann und dann das geile Osterwetter für die Jungfernfahrt nutze...

Allen Wartenden gilt mein Mitgefühl - ich weiss, was es heisst auf sein Bike warten zu müssen - meine 4-monatige Warterei ist Gott sei Dank zu Ende!

Jetzt gehts erst einmal feiern! 

Ciao - bis demnächst...


----------



## tschobi (3. April 2007)

1.Es wird Zeit das Canyon langsam Stellung nimmt
2.Hatte letztes Jahr das selbe Problem mit meinem Rennrad, ewig drauf gewartet... Das ESX7.0 ist definitiv mein letztes bike bei Canyon... so geil die auch sind... aber umswitchen tu ich trotzdem nicht... ist doch mein Wunschbike, also will ich es auch haben...
Das die Sache ******* ist wissen wir doch alle, aber ihr macht euch hier alle gegenseitig verrückt, was dazu führt das hier alle umswitchen.

3.Das Kunden nicht informiert werden ist der letzte Dreck. Wenn alle so arbeiten würden, hätten die meisten keinen Job mehr. Oder dicke Konventionalstrafen wären zu zahlen... Wie siehts eigentlich aus damit. So 5% für alle die ein paar Wochen über den VMT sind?????????????
Und von den ganzen Geschichten, von wegen hier haben die Asiaten schlecht geschweißt, dann fehlt Hauptkomponente, dann fehlen Zubehörteile, dann kommt die Montage nicht nach,................................................................................................................................................................
Das kann man vielleicht dem Osterhasen erzählen, aber das ist doch nur das die Kunden einigermaßen auf den Stühlen bleiben.
Ach ja, verschollener Container hab ich noch vergessen... oh man
Was ist das Nächste??? Die ESX Rahmen sind leider vom Zoll beschlagnahmt worden, es wird sich leider um 4-5Wochen verzögern.....

Vor allem wurde vorher in diversen Zeitschriften zB bike groß Angepriesen das alles besser wird dieses Jahr,,klar, ha ha

*An alle Wartenden*: einfach das 2.bike solange fahren(die meisten haben ja sowas) und abwarten, und das war dann das letzte bike bei canyon!
Blöd wenn man es für die Arbeit, Urlaub braucht, oder es geklaut wurde.

gut das dies mein letztes bike ist, schade, ehrlich!


----------



## vtrkalle (3. April 2007)

bla, bla, bla, bla bestell dein Rad einfach ab, dann braucht ein Anderer nicht so lange warten. Du nervst, wie oft willst du uns noch sagen das das dein letztes Canyon ist. 
Solche Miesmacher wie du sind echt das Letzte. 



tschobi schrieb:


> 1.Es wird Zeit das Canyon langsam Stellung nimmt
> 2.Hatte letztes Jahr das selbe Problem mit meinem Rennrad, ewig drauf gewartet... Das ESX7.0 ist definitiv mein letztes bike bei Canyon... so geil die auch sind... aber umswitchen tu ich trotzdem nicht... ist doch mein Wunschbike, also will ich es auch haben...
> Das die Sache ******* ist wissen wir doch alle, aber ihr macht euch hier alle gegenseitig verrückt, was dazu führt das hier alle umswitchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (3. April 2007)

finde net, dass TSCHOBI ein Mißmacher ist.

Es muss einfach mal gesagt werden, das die von Canyon Fehler gemacht haben und auch noch machen.     

Ausserdem denke ich, dass der ganz große Stress bei Canyon jetzt auch mal vorbei ist und die sich wirklich um die Zurückgebliebenen kümmern sollten.

Ich fände einen Preisnachlass von 5 - 10 % nicht vermessen, entscheidend ist aber jetzt erstmal, das sich Canyon den "vernachlässigten" Kunden stellt, und Licht ins dunkle bringt.  

Wenn man jetzt nicht hier Mitglied im Forum wäre, und auch nicht jeden Tag die HOTLINE anruft, würde man auch noch sehnlichst in drei Wochen auf sein Bike "VMT 13 KW".

Systemumstellung hin oder her, solche Patzer sind echt zu viel des guten.


----------



## cos75 (3. April 2007)

Bei Cube gabs für die Lieferverzögerung dieses Jahr einen 2. Laufradsatz umsonst.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=244573


----------



## Splashfin (3. April 2007)

es wäre ja nicht so beschissen, wenn sie einen einfach einen genauen Termin nennen könnte, wann dann das Bike montiert wird...

aber da kommen Sachen wie : frühestens Ende April, also KW 19 ( das bedeutet: knallhart um 6 KW aufs ungewisse verschoben)


----------



## 2stpsfwd (3. April 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:
			
		

> bla, bla, bla, bla bestell dein Rad einfach ab, dann braucht ein Anderer nicht so lange warten. Du nervst, wie oft willst du uns noch sagen das das dein letztes Canyon ist.
> Solche Miesmacher wie du sind echt das Letzte.



na ja soll er jetzt Lobeshymnen auf den genialen Canyon Support singen? wie toll die Bikes sind und das das Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss echt gut ist wissen wir alle inzwischen! 
Das man auf Service verzichten muss ist auch klar aber das das in dem Umfang passiert ist echt das letzte!

Ich persönlich schaue mich z.Z. bei EBäh, lokalen Radhändlern und im Bikemarkt nach ner alternative um - wenn das ESX nicht geliefert ist bis ich was anderes gefunden habe springe ich auch vom Zug ab! Allerdings ists schwer einen passenden Ersatz zu finden!

die Werbeaktionen finde ich dann auch noch das allerletzte! Bobby Root in der Bike mit nen ES am Gardasee - nett das er eins fahren darf aber das interessiert mich als Kunden nicht die Bohne! *ICH WILL MEIN RAD*


----------



## King g. (4. April 2007)

Was machen die eigentlich bei Canyon? Warum schaffen die es nicht, wie jeder andere Internethändler sich an Lieferfristen zu halten? Sind Fahrräder wirklich so ein sensibles Handelsgut, dass man sich solche Dinge leisten kann? 

Schön, wer sich in der Zwischenzeit mit dem 2. & 3. Bike vergnügen kann, aber wenn man wie ich eine Tour fest gebucht hat und sich mit einer Sicherheitsmarge von 300 % auf eine zwei wöchige Lieferfrist von Canyon verlässt und dann trotzdem ohne Bike dasteht, da macht sich schon Gedanken um die Seriösität dieses Anbieters. Ich werde mir jetzt wohl beim Veranstalter ein Bike leihen müssen. Wenn ich dem den Grund berichte, wird das sicher das Renommee von Canyon sehr befördern. 

Die Alternative sich jetzt einfach ruck zuck ein alternatives Bike beim Händler zu kaufen ist ja auch nicht so prickelnd und dabei geht es mir nicht einfach nur um den Preis. Es ist mir einfach unverständlich, wie man ein ansonsten hoch gelobtes Produkt, wie es die Cayon Bikes offenbar sind (ich durfte ja noch keines fahren  ) durch Fehler in der Logistik in den Orkus zu spülen. Das tut schon fast wieder weh! Ich bin jedenfalls maßlos enttäuscht. Wenn ich bis morgen kein Feedback auf meine eMail von Canyon bekomme werde ich stornieren. Es warten noch viele andere  Händler auf mein sauer verdientes Geld.


----------



## gorn (4. April 2007)

entschuldigt, aber ich glaube es läuft hier alles ein bisschen aus dem ruder. 

inzwischen ist aus dem WARTEZIMMER voller glücklich dreinblickender kunden ein  Backsteinpflasterplatz voll wütendem mob geworden. - Lasst uns doch einen eigenen "kritiktrhead"/"stellungsnahme zu den Lieferzeitenmärchen"-thread nutzen.

wäre doch schön, wenn hier wieder bisschen ruhe einkehren würde ...


ciao   ( < setzt sich entspannt auf den nächsten freien stuhl und greift in den Stapel Lesezirkel-zeitschriften    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (4. April 2007)

> ...und greift in den Stapel Lesezirkel-zeitschriften


Nimm Dir lieber gleich den ganzen Stapel - Du wirst ihn brauchen!

@tschobi: Passt schon so! Diejenigen, die ihr Radl bereits haben, sollen glücklich sein und uns schimpfen lassen! Dazu ist dieser Thread auch da! Also brauchts nicht noch einen!

Wenn das bei Canyon so weitergeht, dann wirds auch noch weiter aus dem Ruder laufen! Und ich denke, ich habe ein Recht darauf, stinksauer zu sein und das hier auch kund zu tun! Sollen's ruhig mitkriegen, wie sie ihre Kundschaft weiter verärgern.

Ich hab mir noch was überlegt: Liebe Canyons, wenns nur an den grünen Rahmen liegt, dann baut's das FR8 eben mit 'nem grauen oder roten Rahmen auf! Ist mir mittlerweile sch...egal!

Meinen Lago-Aufenthalt kann ich mir nun auch in die Haare schmieren...

Und das mit dem "letzten Bike von Canyon" kann ich gut verstehen!

So - und falls nun einer meint, mir sagen zu müssen, ich kann ja meine Bestellung stornieren, dann soll er mir auch gleich ein passendes Ersatzstück mit der gleichen Ausstattung für den selben Preis nennen!


----------



## GerhardO (4. April 2007)

> Bei Cube gabs für die Lieferverzögerung dieses Jahr einen 2. Laufradsatz umsonst.


Wär auch das Mindeste für 5 1/2 Monate Wartezeit!


----------



## thory (4. April 2007)

Hallo "zur-Zeit-nicht-trail" -dancer,

haste Du eine aktuelle Aussage zur Lieferung von Canyon bekommen oder musst Du einfach ins blaue warten? Wenn ja, um wieviel hat sich das denn offiziell verschoben?

Mein Torque ist für Ende 4/Anfang 5 angekündigt - allerdings habe ich seit Januar nix mehr von Canyon gehört. Vielleicht sollte ich mal nachfragen ...

Kauf Dir doch so einen Kohlekasten wie der Kapt'n - vielleicht stehen da noch einige Ladenhüter 'rum? - naja mir persönlich sagen die nicht unbedingt zu.

Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (4. April 2007)

Ich hab's jetzt mal an fitze's Aussage festgemacht, da wir das gleiche Bike bestellt haben... Ausserdem hab ich ne mail an die Herschaften geschickt, aber - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - noch nichts gehört.... Naja, dann schick ich halt nochmal eine etwas deutlichere mail...!

Du, von mir aus auch ein Ransom - mit der gleichen Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis! Hab meinen örtlichen Dealer schon angespitzt, aber da geht nix in dieser Preisklasse...

Gruß
G.


----------



## thory (4. April 2007)

habe gerade mal geschaut, die Ransom 2006 scheinen wirklich soweit verkauft. Dabei war es mir so als gäbe es die jetzt wirklich relativ günstig...

Habe das jetzt zum Anlass genommen und Canyon um einen aktualiserten Liefertermin gebeten. Zum Glück bin ich in der relativ gelassenen Situation, daß ich Räder habe und mich nur für meine Verkaufs- und Umbauaktionen auf diesen Termin einstellen muss. Wahrscheinlich habe ich demnächst den Liteville Rahmen, der ja die Torque 2 Komponenten bekommen soll, aber den Umbau mache ich auch erst, wenn ich das Torque 8 fahren kann.

Bleibt die Frage, ob ich das Epic schon mal anbieten soll oder doch noch warten bis dessen Nachfolger (Liteville) absehbar fertig wird...??

Naja, alles besser als weder ein Rad noch einen sicheren Liefertermin zu haben - hast mein volles Mitgefühl!

Gruss


----------



## 13bb (4. April 2007)

Bin auch äußerst enttäuscht vom Canyon-"Service".
Montagetermin für mein ESX6 war KW13.
Auf meine mail ob es bei dem Termin bleibt habe ich bisher keine Antwort bekommen. Letzten Donnerstag habe ich bei der Hotline angerufen und die meinten es bleibt dabei.
Nachdem ich dann von den Problemen hier im Forum gelesen habe, habe ich erneut bei der Hotline angerufen und die wußten immer noch nichts davon. Erst nachdem der Mitarbeiter intern nachgefragt hat, konnte er mir eine Verspätung von midestens 4-5 Wochen mitteilen. Warum genau wußte er auch nicht. Außerdem meinte er, dass ich am Dienstag einen schriftliche Stellungnahme von Canyon bekommen sollte --> bisher ist nichts gekommen.

Mit der Wartezeit könnte man ja leben, wenn es mal eine klare und vor allem verlässliche Aussage gäbe.


----------



## thomas1577 (4. April 2007)

ich bekam gerade post über den schriftweg von canyon..

ein trauerbrief: heute müssen wir ihnen leider mitteilen das sich ihr nerve esx mtb auf kalenderwoche 18 verschiebt!! als ausgleich gibt es eine versandkostenfreie lieferung...

aha..eine entschädigung im wert von 14,90 eur? echt kulant !!!


----------



## tschobi (4. April 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla, bla bestell dein Rad einfach ab, dann braucht ein Anderer nicht so lange warten. Du nervst, wie oft willst du uns noch sagen das das dein letztes Canyon ist.
> Solche Miesmacher wie du sind echt das Letzte.



Denke deinen Post haben die Anderen schon genug kommentiert 



> Bei Cube gabs für die Lieferverzögerung dieses Jahr einen 2. Laufradsatz umsonst.


So kenn ich das auch...



> Wenn man jetzt nicht hier Mitglied im Forum wäre, und auch nicht jeden Tag die HOTLINE anruft, würde man auch noch sehnlichst in drei Wochen auf sein Bike "VMT 13 KW".


 Mehr brauch man dazu nicht schreiben.


----------



## tschobi (4. April 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> ich bekam gerade post über den schriftweg von canyon..
> 
> ein trauerbrief: heute müssen wir ihnen leider mitteilen das sich ihr nerve esx mtb auf kalenderwoche 18 verschiebt!! als ausgleich gibt es eine versandkostenfreie lieferung...
> 
> aha..*eine entschädigung im wert von 14,90 eur?* echt kulant !!!



Wahnsinn!


----------



## SamyC (4. April 2007)

YEEEHAAAA!!!

Also ich hab gerade einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen: Mein Bike ist fertig und ich kann es gerne jederzeit abholen!! Wie geil ist das denn?? 

Samstag den 31.03, hingefahren, Probefahrt, kurze abschließende Beratung, Bike gekauft.
Mittwoch den 04.04, Anruf das das Bike fertig zur Abholung bereitsteht.

Zieht man den Sonntag ab, sind das effektiv *zwei* volle Werktage!

Ich kann mich also nicht beklagen und sag noch mal Danke an das Canyon Team für die schnelle Bearbeitung! Der Verkäufer hat sein Versprechen gehalten: "_Sie bekommen ihr bike noch vor Ostern, ich werd mein bestes tun!_"
und das hat er wohl...  

Allen wartenden wünsche ich noch viel Geduld und Ausdauer.

Ich werde morgen mein bike abholen und somit verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Wartezimmer...  

Ostertrail ich komme.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy08 (4. April 2007)

aber die Nachnahmegebühr kommt noch drauf...


----------



## Moonshaker (4. April 2007)

Naja, hab heute erfahren, dass die Lieferzeit der Torque Modelle sich in den Mai, vermutlich 20 oder 21 KW verschiebt?

WTF?

Bin grad schwer am überlegen ob ich es abbestelle... und mir ein Fusion Whiplash kaufe.

Ich wüsste gerne einen Grund für diese Verschiebungen? Da ist die Saison rum und das RAD ist vermutlich noch immer nicht da...


MooN


----------



## dbley_canyon (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

wir von Canyon können Euren Ärger natürlich verstehen und ich möchte mich für die Wartezeiten und Vertröstungen entschuldigen. 
Wir tun wirklich alles was in unserer Macht steht, um den Lieferservice zu verbessern. Unsere Lieferfähigkeit und Termintreue konnten wir durch das neue Produktionsverfahren auch bereits deutlich steigern. Leider sind Einzelfälle, wie sie hier nun insbesondere bei den Modellen Neve ESX und Torque FR aufgetreten sind manchmal nicht zu vermeiden. Um Licht ins Dunkel der unterschiedlichen Aussagen zu bringen, die hier im Forum stehen hier nun ein Statement von meiner Seite:

Die Modelle ESX und Torque FR mussten leider auf die Kalenderwochen 17 und 18 also Ende April verschoben werden. Grund ist ein Fehler in der Logistik, der uns leider nicht rechtzeitig aufgefallen ist. Die Lieferung der Rahmen hat sich somit stark verzögert, da sie nicht auf das uns zugesagte Schiff gegangen ist, dessen Abfahrtstermin und Transportzeit wiederum unsere Planungsgrundlage darstellt.  

Alle Kunden, die von dieser Tatsache betroffen sind, wurden und werden von uns schriftlich informiert. 
An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Bitte um Entschuldigung. 

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir von Canyon können Euren Ärger natürlich verstehen und ich möchte mich für die Wartezeiten und Vertröstungen entschuldigen.
> Wir tun wirklich alles was in unserer Macht steht, um den Lieferservice zu verbessern. Unsere Lieferfähigkeit und Termintreue konnten wir durch das neue Produktionsverfahren auch bereits deutlich steigern. Leider sind Einzelfälle, wie sie hier nun insbesondere bei den Modellen Neve ESX und Torque FR aufgetreten sind manchmal nicht zu vermeiden. Um Licht ins Dunkel der unterschiedlichen Aussagen zu bringen, die hier im Forum stehen hier nun ein Statement von meiner Seite:
> ...




ahso. jetzt aber mal ganz im ernst. ich hab gestern mit eurer hotline telefoniert und mir wurde gesagt bei meinem torque fr 7 bleibts bei kw 16. was ist jetzt richtig. wem darf ich denn jetzt glauben? sprecht ihr das nicht untereinander ab? werden einfach solche aussagen am tel gemacht um den kunden zu vertrößten? das kann doch wohl echt nicht sein.
also ich bin ja echt geduldig aber langsam reichts, zumindest wenn man anscheinend keine zutreffenden aussagen bekommt. 
ich fände es auch langsam angebracht einen rabatt zu gewähren. nicht das die warte zeit von 4 monaten für ein bike sowieso schon sehr hart ist, nein jetzt wird es auch noch immer mehr. und wie schon angesprochen ist *euch* ein fehler unterlaufen. 
da kann man zumindest ne entschädigung verlangen. und zum thema versandkosten erlassen sage ich jetzt mal nix.
naja bin gespannt wann ich post erhalte das mein torque auch später kommt.
kann ja echt nicht wahr sein.
gruß
der fox hunter


----------



## Splashfin (4. April 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> ich bekam gerade post über den schriftweg von canyon..
> 
> ein trauerbrief: heute müssen wir ihnen leider mitteilen das sich ihr nerve esx mtb auf kalenderwoche 18 verschiebt!! als ausgleich gibt es eine versandkostenfreie lieferung...
> 
> aha..eine entschädigung im wert von 14,90 eur? echt kulant !!!




wieso eigentlich 14,90 ??

bei mir steht Fracht und Verpackung: 33,70 Teuros


----------



## Astaroth (4. April 2007)

Servus,
gut das ich ein 06er Torque hab aber warum machst du einen Thread auf und schreibst die Nachricht nicht ins Wartezimmer den da geht ja momentan eh die Post ab!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Splashfin (4. April 2007)

mich langweilt auch diese Ungewissheit!!!

okay, wenn sie halt sagen könnten, dass des Bike 17 KW montiert wird und es also 18 Kw da ist, wäre des schon Okay

aber mit den ungenauen Terminangabe und das sie sich nicht festlegen wollen kann man finde ich echt net leben......


----------



## Christian_74 (4. April 2007)

Versand: â¬18,80
BikeGuard: â¬14,90
= â¬33,70


----------



## Moonshaker (4. April 2007)

Ich hab jetzt letzte Woche mein Rad verkauft, da ich dachte, naja 3Wochen auf den Stahlhardtail geht auch noch. Aber 6 Wochen??? warten???  Ich bin echt frustriert.

Hab auch grad mit der Hotline telefoniert, die sagen, KW 20 ist auch vorraussichtlich, könnte sich auch wieder nach hinten verschieben.

Das sind doch postive Meldungen - so kanns weiter gehn.....

MooN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy08 (4. April 2007)

So Leute,

ich habe gerade mit zu Hause telefoniert - die Post war da und hat mein Osterhasen gebracht     

Werde dann mal ein wenig früher aus dem Büro verschwinden....

4 Monate - auf mein letztes Auto habe ich gerade mal 10 wochen warten müssen.

Aber zum Glück gab es ja die Express-Bikes.

Grüsse und Mitgefühl an alle Wartenden!


----------



## vtrkalle (4. April 2007)

Wieso 4 Monate Wartezeit? Canyon hat dir doch dein Rad nicht für kw 1 versprochen, sondern für kw 16, wenn das Rad jetzt in kw 18 kommt, verzögert sich deine Bestellung lediglich um 14 Tage. Dafür bekommst du das Rad ohne Versandkosten, ich finde das ok.  



fox hunter schrieb:


> ahso. jetzt aber mal ganz im ernst. ich hab gestern mit eurer hotline telefoniert und mir wurde gesagt bei meinem torque fr 7 bleibts bei kw 16. was ist jetzt richtig. wem darf ich denn jetzt glauben? sprecht ihr das nicht untereinander ab? werden einfach solche aussagen am tel gemacht um den kunden zu vertrößten? das kann doch wohl echt nicht sein.
> also ich bin ja echt geduldig aber langsam reichts, zumindest wenn man anscheinend keine zutreffenden aussagen bekommt.
> ich fände es auch langsam angebracht einen rabatt zu gewähren. nicht das die warte zeit von 4 monaten für ein bike sowieso schon sehr hart ist, nein jetzt wird es auch noch immer mehr. und wie schon angesprochen ist *euch* ein fehler unterlaufen.
> da kann man zumindest ne entschädigung verlangen. und zum thema versandkosten erlassen sage ich jetzt mal nix.
> ...


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

weiß einer was en cube fritzz kostet. bin echt am überlegen mir en anderes bike zu kaufen. auch wenns teurer wird. kann doch nicht wahr sein.


----------



## Moonshaker (4. April 2007)

ein Fritzz liegt auch bei ca. 2500


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

habs gard auch gesehn. bin echt am überlegen. das sind zwar 800 takken mehr aber dann hat man wenigstens sein bike. man. ich will einfach mal ne klare aussage und nicht dieses hin und her.


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Wieso 4 Monate Wartezeit? Canyon hat dir doch dein Rad nicht für kw 1 versprochen, sondern für kw 16, wenn das Rad jetzt in kw 18 kommt, verzögert sich deine Bestellung lediglich um 14 Tage. Dafür bekommst du das Rad ohne Versandkosten, ich finde das ok.



ja trotzdem warte ich seit meiner bestellung anfang januar dann insgesamt 4 monate. oder wenns in der 16 kw fertig sein sollte 3 monate und 3 wochen. und ich finde das ist extrem lang für ein bike. es muss doch zu schaffen sein die räder im januar fertig zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyC (4. April 2007)

also ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das alle hier genannten Fälle keine Expresbikes waren, denn wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt, bei mir hat es nur zwei Tage gedauert....!


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

ne zur zeit geht es nur um die medelle torque und esx.


----------



## GerhardO (4. April 2007)

In der aktuellen Freeride is auch das Fritzz drin - ebenfalls mit 10 Punkten! Allerdings für 2799 - soviel ich in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

ne hab grad geguckt. 2500. nur ist mein problem das ich die kohle nicht einfach so hab. sonst würde ich wechseln. naja, da bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als auf post oder stellungnahme von canyon zu warten.
wenn die wenigstens sagen könnten es verzögert sich von kw 16 auf kw 17 oder so. aber ne, da sind ja direkt zwei drei wochen verzögerung drin.
ich muß jetzt erst mal essen und mich abreagieren.


----------



## MIBO (4. April 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> ... Die Modelle ESX und Torque FR mussten leider auf die Kalenderwochen 17 und 18 also Ende April verschoben werden. ....



Hmmm..da stellt sich mir nun die Frage was mit den T8/9 Modellen ist. Mir wurde z.B für mein T9 ebenfalls erst 17. bzw. dann 18.Kw zugesagt. Werden nun in den beiden Wochen 3 verschiedene Modellreihen zusammen geschraubt oder verschiebt sich dadurch auch der Termin für die normalen Torques? Was ist mit der Zeit die ursprünglich die ESX und FR Modelle eingeplant war? Habt ihr da nun Urlaub und seid arbeitslos oder womit werden die Lücken gefüllt?
*Ich warte bereits schon 30 Wochen auf mein Bike, in KW18 wären es 34, das ist ein 3/4 Jahr* und nein es ist mir nicht egal ob es nun eine Woche länger dauert oder nicht.

Ihr könnt mir glauben, ich frage mich die letzte Zeit des öfteren warum ich diesen Mist hier mit mache. Kunden bindet das nicht und ich zweifle sehr daran ob ich mich noch ein zweites mal in dieses Wartezimmer setzen würde.
Werbung, gute Tests oder ein augenscheinlich gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss sind eine Sache....ob euch ein Kunde weiter empfiehlt ist eine ganz andere Sache, dessen Gewichtung ich keinesfalls unterschätzen würde.


----------



## Moonshaker (4. April 2007)

2 wochen wären ja ok.... aber bisher steht KW 20/21 drinne, mit möglichen weiteren Verzögerungen laut Hotline.

moon


----------



## GerhardO (4. April 2007)

> Unsere Lieferfähigkeit und Termintreue konnten wir durch das neue Produktionsverfahren auch bereits deutlich steigern.


 
Ja, natürlich! Und zwar auf Kosten vieler anderer Besteller!!! Die Räder sollen nach Auftragseingang gefertigt werden! Meine Meinung: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst - *BASTA*!
Gut, dann bestell ich mir auch so nen x-beliebigen XC-Hobel und hab ihn ein paar Tage später zu Hause - TOLL!!! Suuuuuper Service! Dann käme von mir auch ein  !

Wenn Canyon schon Bikes in der hart umkämpften Enduro/Freeride - Klasse anbietet und sich dort etablieren will, sollte auch die dazugehörige Klientel die Möglichkeit bekommen, diese Bikes auch zu fahren und nicht wie hier in manchen Threads eeeewig über Bikes und Parts zu diskutieren, die noch keiner von uns live gesehen oder gefahren hat!

Danke an Daniel für die (leider nicht befriedigende) Stellungnahme. Hoffe, ihr verdient gut genug! Kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass es prickelnd ist, sich Tag für Tag gefrustete Kunden anzuhören!

Grüße,
G.


----------



## GerhardO (4. April 2007)

Leutz - _Astaroth_ hats ja schon geschrieben: Mach ma im Wartezimmer weiter! Erstens gehörts dahin und zweitens können wir in *einem* Thread unseren Frust geballter loswerden!


----------



## Moonshaker (4. April 2007)

Ich werde wohl mein T FR8 stornieren... Ich hab mich echt auf das Bike gefreut aber langsam endet sowas echt im totalen Frust.

An welchen PARTS habert es denn bei Canyon? Keiner lässt was raus.... 

Naja der Service, service service ... ist nicht jedermanns Sache.

so long MooN


----------



## Trollobaby (4. April 2007)

jungs, das ist ja das reinste Rumgezicke hier. Ich habe meins im Mai bekommen und habe kein einziges Mal hier so einen lächerlichen Aufstand gemacht. Das Problem ist seit Jahren bekannt, und wenn ihr genug Geld habt, dann kauft doch woanders, oder wartet halt, aber hier so rumzuspammen ist erbärmlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (4. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst - *BASTA*!



so wurde es mir zu Anfang auch versichert ! Die Hierarchie würde immer bestehen bleiben, auch wenn man sich rechtzeitig noch für ein anderes Modell entscheidet. Die Idee mit dem etappenweisen Zusammenbau kam erst viel später. Zumindest an die Öffentlichkeit.
Als ich mich Anfang September 06 für ein Canyon vormerken lies, zu dem Zeitpunkt war die rede von einem Torque ES 9.0 welches unter dieser Bezeichnung ja letztendlich nie verkauft wurde hat man mir einen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin von Anfang Januar zugesagt, natürlich nur mündlich. Meine Bestellbestätigung habe ich mir nach Aufforderung Ende Februar zukommen lassen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hätte ich eigentlich schon über 1 Monat mein Bike haben sollen. Zwischendurch habe ich dann noch telefonisch geklärt das es sich nach der aktuellen Modellbezeichnung nicht um ein Es 9.0 sondern um ein T9 handelt, welches ich einige Zeit später nochmals korrigieren lassen musste da mich ein Mitarbeiter für ein FR9 eingetragen hatte. Sorry Canyon, ...mit dem Stoff könnte ich einen Roman schreiben. Unterste Schiene, an eurer Logistik muss nicht nur gefeilt werden, da läuft grundlegend etwas verkehrt.


----------



## Christian_74 (4. April 2007)

Jedes Jahr ist es das selbe. 

Und jeder, der hier im Forum genügend Zeit verbracht hat, wußte bescheid.

Dennoch sind die Wartezeiten (die ihr in Kauf genommen habt) elend und nach 3-4 Monaten sieht alles anders aus, als in den kalten Wintermonaten. Ich weiß es. Hab auch 3,5 Monaten warten dürfen und auch auf der Zielgerade Verzögerungen dulden müssen. So wie viele hier. Und ja, es war auch für mich ein Weltuntergang.

Nur eins ist sicher: Wer´s durch macht, der wird am Ende mit sein Canyon stehen und wer jetzt aufgibt, der... na ja, jedenfalls wird der Wunsch platzen. s gibt andere Hersteller, andere Händler, nur das wird eine andere Geschichte für jeden sein.

Eure Entscheidung.

Und Recht hier Dampf abzulassen hat jeder. Dafür ist dies ein Support-Forum. Lieber hier und mit Sinn, als zu Hause Wände einschlagen.


----------



## Augus1328 (4. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Leutz - _Astaroth_ hats ja schon geschrieben: Mach ma im Wartezimmer weiter! Erstens gehörts dahin und zweitens können wir in *einem* Thread unseren Frust geballter loswerden!




hmmm, scheint wohl mit Lago nicht zu klappen bei Dir, schade   Wobei, der 601er macht auch mit Deinem Rennrad Spass  

Duck u. wech....

Was sind in Summe schon 2-3 Wochen, wenn man danach sein Traumbike hat.
Ich mußte vor 2 Jahren auch 2-3 Wochen länger warten, was bedeutete, daß ich damals meinen Lagotrip Anfang Mai mit dem Hardtail verbringen mußte. 

Kopf hoch Jungs, warten lohnt sich.  

Salve
Oli


----------



## Moonshaker (4. April 2007)

*gg* aufm Rennrad Ohren und Arme anlegen und runter den 601er


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal den " Torque Lieferzeit verschoben" Thread mit in das Wartezimmer integriert.

Leider bin ich zur Zeit nicht in der Lage, mich voll in das Thema der verschobenen Liefertermine einzuarbeiten, weil ich voll mit den 2008er Modellen beschäftigt bin. Ich weiß aber, der Grund für die Verschiebung verschiedener Modelle daran liegt, das wir auf Container warten die unsere Spedition schlicht und ergreifend verbummelt hat. Die Container sind zwar wieder aufgetaucht, haben sich aber dadurch verschoben. Das hat auch bei uns hier zu hektischen Flecken im Gesicht geführt. Gerade jetzt, zur Hochsaison, hat diese Verschiebung natürlich sehr unangenehme Folgen für uns und unsere Kunden. Wir können uns dafür nur entschuldigen und versichern, das wir unser bestes tun um die Lieferzeit der betroffenen Modelle nicht unnötig zu verlängern.

Zu den Expressbikes: Die neue Methode der Montage, die dazu führt das wir vormontierte Bikes wie Expressbikes sehr schnell ausliefern können, hat sich auf jeden Fall bewährt. So tragisch es natürlich im Einzelfall wie jetzt bei den Torque FR und ESX Modellen ist wenn sich ein Liefertermin verschiebt ist ist die Liefertreue insgesamt gegenüber den Vorjahren doch erheblich angestiegen. Im Moment betrifft die Verzögerung aus dem oben genannten Grund mehrere Modellreihen, andere Modelle werden aber sehr schnell geliefert. Wenn wir ehrlich zu uns selbst sind müssen wir zugeben, das wir in den Vorjahren zur Saison hin eigentlich die allerwenigsten Termine gehalten haben. Und das sieht in diesem Jahr durch die Expressbikemontage erheblich besser aus.

Nochmal sorry an die betroffenen Kunden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

hab mich auch wieder was beruhigt. es ist nur halt super ärgerlich. da wartet man so lang und dann verschiebt es sich nochmal. von der spedition würde ich nen derben schadenersatz verlangen und den dann auf die kunden umwälzen. das wäre fair denke ich. 
hab selber in ner spedition gearbeitet. die verkraften das schon . 
naja, dann warten wir halt noch bis ende april. aber dann muß auch gut sein.
ich muß sagen wenn ich die kohle hätte würde ich mir ein anderes bike kaufen. 

aber mal was grudsätzliches. wann habt ihr die neuen modelle entwickelt?
kann man das nicht so hinbekommen das ihr die so produzieren lasst das die anfang des jahres fertig sind. zumindest ein teill der produktion das sowas wiie jetzt nicht passiert?

keep on waiting


----------



## GerhardO (4. April 2007)

@ Oli: Nein, wird nix... Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, auch mitm Rennrad runter zu kommen. Einfach nur den Sattel absenken! Achja - 700x20c Trail-Schlappen sind auch ned verkehrt! 
2 - 3 Wochen länger? Hm, es sind etwa *sechs Wochen* länger!

Eben ne Mail bekommen: *vorraussichtlich* 20. Kw ... vorraussichtlich, vorraussichtlich - sorry, ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören! 



> von der spedition würde ich nen derben schadenersatz verlangen und den dann auf die kunden umwälzen. das wäre fair denke ich.


Mein Reden!

Gruß,
"DiesenFrühlingnichtTänzer",
der sich noch nicht wirklich beruhigt hat.


----------



## Santa Claus (4. April 2007)

Was bild ich mir nur ein. Wenn ich ins bett gehe bilde ich mir doch tatsächlich ein das ich am nächsten morgen vom geklingel des postmanns geweckt werde.


weis ni wie ihr das macht. 3 monate oder länger warten
Weis denn jemand wie lange man im normalfall auf ein Express Bike wartet, und schickt Canyon ne Email wenn ses radl losschicken.


Bin aber trotzdem der Meinung das man einer so jungen Firma einen Logistikfehler verzeihen sollte. Nur finde ich auch, dass man das vertrauen was ihr in Canyon habt, auch irgendwie seitens Canyon zurückgeben sollte.


----------



## rumblefish (4. April 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> von der spedition würde ich nen derben schadenersatz verlangen und den dann auf die kunden umwälzen. das wäre fair denke ich.
> hab selber in ner spedition gearbeitet. die verkraften das schon .



Na dann weisst Du ja auch das die sich auf die ADSp (Allgemeine Deutsche Spediteursbedingungen) berufen würden. 

Bin selber Luft und Seefrachtspediteur und weiss das der ganze Logistikablauf ein Riesenspass werden kann wenn mal was in die Hose geht. 

Weiss gar nicht warum Ihr Euch so aufregt    Bin Canyon Kunde des Jahrgangs 2005 - und die kann keiner mehr so leicht erschüttern  

Also abwarten und  trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (4. April 2007)

Express Bike gehen ratz fatz zwei bis drei Tage.  
Was heißt hier 3 Monate warten auf das Bike, das währe das Gleiche als wenn man ein neues Auto bestellt das es noch gar nicht gibt und man muss eben warten bis dir Firma das Modell auf den Markt bringt. 
Wartezeit ist für mich nur die Zeit die ich länger warten muss als von der Firma mir versprochen, also in eurem Fall 2 Wochen. 
Ich habe mein Gran Canyon 9.0 um sechs Wochen zu früh bekommen,  mein XC 7.0genau auf den Tag  und beim WXC 8.0 meiner Frau soll es wie versprochen bei der kw 16 bleiben. 
Währe mir das zu spät gewesen hätte ich es nie bestellen dürfen.
Ich find Canyon macht das gut, das sieht man schon daran dass es jede Menge Express Bikes gibt. 
Wie stellt ihr euch das vor soll Canyon die gesamte Palette und Menge schon im Jänner auf Lager haben, oder wie.  
Canyon ist kein weltweit agierender Konzern mit unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. 
Um uns einen so guten Preis machen zu können läst Canyon seine Rahmen in China fertigen, das von da bis zu uns schon mal eine Verzögerung vorkommen kann muss man verstehen. 
Canyon macht das sicher nicht aus jugs und tollerei, das einzige was man Canyon vorwerfen kann ist seine Informationspolitik, eine Woche auf die Antwort einer E-Mail ist sicher zu lange, ich hoffe die Arbeiten daran.
Wenn ihr erst mal euer Canyon habt denkt ihr sicher anders darüber.






Santa Claus schrieb:


> Was bild ich mir nur ein. Wenn ich ins bett gehe bilde ich mir doch tatsächlich ein das ich am nächsten morgen vom geklingel des postmanns geweckt werde.
> 
> 
> weis ni wie ihr das macht. 3 monate oder länger warten
> ...


----------



## King g. (4. April 2007)

So, mir hat´s jetzt gereicht mit Canyon's rumgeiere. Ich habe meine Bestellung "meines" Yellowstone 5.0 storniert. War ja eh nur ein Einsteigerbike und nicht so wichtig, vermutlich ist die Montage zugunsten teurer Bikes verschoben worden. Ich habe inzwischen nicht einmal mehr eine Info bekommen, dass die den angekündigten Ausliefertermin nicht einhalten können, sondern durfte nur jeden Tag wieder vor dem leeren Briefkasten stehen . 

Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen anderen verhinderten Canyonisten weiterhin viel Geduld und gute Nerven.

Werde gleich mein Ghost HTX 5100 in Empfang nehmen  . Damit lässt es sich auch ganz vernünftig radeln und meine Tour ist gesichert.


----------



## thory (4. April 2007)

So kann es gehen, wenn ein entnervter Kunde dann irgendwas kauft um sein Geld los zu werden ...


----------



## 2stpsfwd (4. April 2007)

hmm kann mir mal jemand das "Einsatzgebiet" dieses "Fahrrads" erläutern ???

bin mal kurz auf Toilette um mich auszuräumen!


----------



## thory (4. April 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> hmm kann mir mal jemand das "Einsatzgebiet" dieses "Fahrrads" erläutern ???



Keine Ahnung


----------



## fox hunter (4. April 2007)

*


vtrkalle schrieb:



			Express Bike gehen ratz fatz zwei bis drei Tage.  
Was heißt hier 3 Monate warten auf das Bike, das währe das Gleiche als wenn man ein neues Auto bestellt das es noch gar nicht gibt und man muss eben warten bis dir Firma das Modell auf den Markt bringt.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


vtrkalle schrieb:


> hmm aber es sind 2007ner modelle und alle anderen firmen haben die 2007ner modelle ja auch anfang des jahres schon bereit.
> die sollen nicht die komplette produktion fertig haben aber zumindest en teil dann kann man das stück für stück abarbeiten die rsten verschicken während die nächsten nachkommen und so kommts auch nicht zu solchen wartezeiten. für mich ist die wartezeit übrigens die zeit die ich seit meiner aufgegebenen bestellung warte.
> 
> schön das du deine bikes hast. aber lass uns dann doch en bischen dampf ab lassen.
> wieso bist bei sonem wetter überhaupt vorm pc. ab raus und die canyons treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (4. April 2007)

> und alle anderen firmen haben die 2007ner modelle ja auch anfang des jahres schon bereit.



na ja Anfang des Jahres ist auch nen bissl übertrieben - mein Lokaler Cube Dealer hatte erst mitte Februar die neuen Testräder und da hätte man auch noch 2 Wochen auf sein Rad warten müssen! (weiß nicht ob das nun ein Einzelfall war?)


----------



## artymod (4. April 2007)

ist zwar bißchen doofe aber was will man machen wer ein canyon will muss eben warten und warten bis er seinen schatz bekommt. und wenn es da ist dann entschädigt es voll und ganz.


----------



## vtrkalle (4. April 2007)

Du hast recht, ich komme gerade vom Biken 20km und 900 Höhenmeter bis an die Schneegrenze bei 1600mt. Die Abfahrt war genial was man mit dem XC alles anstellen kann ist phänomenal, das mach vieles vergessen, glaubt mir. 



fox hunter schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> vtrkalle schrieb:
> ...


----------



## thomasx (4. April 2007)

da ich weiss das ich nicht warten kann, musste es ein ExpressBike sein.
Wollte mir erst ein XC7.0 kaufen, das war aber in meiner Grösse weder in Schwarz und erst recht nicht in Weiss verfügbar.
So ist es halt ein 8.0 geworden, ob nun das Schaltwerk und der Top Laufradsatz den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
ich bin auf jedenfall zufrieden, bis auf das Sram keine gescheiten Swifter bauen kann


----------



## Splashfin (4. April 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Leider bin ich zur Zeit nicht in der Lage, mich voll in das Thema der verschobenen Liefertermine einzuarbeiten, weil ich voll mit den 2008er Modellen beschäftigt bin.



ich fände es eher angemessen, sich den zurückgebliebenen Kunden von 2007 zu widmen, als schon ein neues FASS aufzumachen.


----------



## wlkr (4. April 2007)

im nachhinein ganz praktisch. 
jetzt kann ich dem onkel von der autowerkstatt geld vom meinem gesparten geben, damit der gemeine tüv-mensch einen bunten aufkleber drauf macht... 
und in vier fünf wochen endlich radfahren


----------



## DaMudda (5. April 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> ich fände es eher angemessen, sich den zurückgebliebenen Kunden von 2007 zu widmen, als schon ein neues FASS aufzumachen.



Läuft doch alles super dieses Jahr...bis auf son paar kleine Ausnahmen...
******* wenn man zu den Ausnahmen gehört!!
Wenn die bei Canyon JETZT schon anfangen die 2008er Bikes vorzubereiten dann kommen sie nächstes Jahr vielleicht pünktlich??


----------



## gorn (5. April 2007)

das läuft nächstes jahr auch so  

ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass man sich als bikefirma jedes jahr eine neuerung aus dem finger saugen muss, nur um vorne mitschwimmen zu können. ich brauch dat nich.  ... lieber nen bike, in dem nen bisschen mehr entwicklungszeit steckt, für längere zeit behalten, als alle paar wochen nen neuen bock.  -  aber so ist unsere gesellschaft nun mal ...  

/kleinerphilosophinmir_aus


----------



## GerhardO (5. April 2007)

Mitte Mai soll ich   V O R R A U S S I C H T L I C H   das neue Bike bekommen und nur vier Monate später preist man die 2008er Bikes auf der Eurobike an...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (5. April 2007)

Hallo,



> ich fände es eher angemessen, sich den zurückgebliebenen Kunden von 2007 zu widmen, als schon ein neues FASS aufzumachen.



letzte Woche war die Taipeh-Show, eine der wichtigsten, wenn nicht die wichtigste Messe in der Branche. Das Ihr davon nichts mitbekommt hängt damit zusammen, das dies eine Product-Manager-Only Messe ist. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben alle Firmen Ihre 2008er Modelle schon lange in der Vorbereitung. Und damit sich die Liefersituation für 2008 weiter entspannt (und noch einmal, sie ist schon dieses Jahr insgesamt viel besser als in den Vorjahren) bin ich dieses Jahr noch früher dran als in den Vorjahren und arbeite konzentriert an den 2008er Bikes.

Kurz noch zu meinem Tätigkeitsfeld: Ich bin als Produktmanager für die Spezifikationen unserer Bikes zuständig, nicht aber für die Disposition. Wenn ich also jetzt an den Specs der 2008er Bikes arbeite heißt das nicht, das dafür Aufmerksamkeit bei den 2007er Modellen und den Kundenaufträgen abgezogen wird. Dafür haben wir andere Mitarbeiter.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy08 (5. April 2007)

Und Tschüss 

Ich habe ja gestern mein Express-Bike geliefert bekommen (ging wirklich ratz fatz -- Montag bestellt und Mittwoch steht es vor der Tür).

Dass ich nach vier Monaten von einem RC 8.0 auf ein XC 8.0 umgestiegen bin ist einzig und allein meiner Ungeduld zuzuschreiben.
Bereut habe ich diesen Schritt aber in keinster weise...

Und wie schnell der Ärger über die langen Wartezeiten verflogen ist, wenn man dann drauf sitzt - ist ne echte Erfahrung 

... gestern gleich nach dem Zusammenbau noch ein kleine Tour gemacht und das Radl eingeweiht (also mit den Nobbys kommt man wirklich durch so manches Dreckloch )...

...und bin super glücklich!!!

Die Express-Bikes sind wirklich eine gute Einrichtung und für die Zukunft wäre es toll wenn von jedem Modell so ein paar Bikes über diese Option zu bekommen wären!

Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen Wartenden ein ruhiges Osterfest...

Sammy


----------



## GerhardO (5. April 2007)

Servus an alle "Leidensgenossen":

Hab heute einen Brief von Kännion bekommen, in dem der VMT 20. KW bestätigt wird... Keine Angst, darüber lass' ich mich nicht mehr aus! 

Als "Entgegenkommen" für die Verzögerung bekomm' ich das Rad *versandkostenfrei*. Gut, davon war ja schon vor ein paar Seiten die Rede, aber nicht abschließend beantwortet. Ich denke, diese 18Euro80 machen nämlich das Kraut auch nicht grad fett!

*Meine Frage an Canyon:*
Gilt das jetzt echt nur für die Versandkosten, oder samt Karton? Denke, der sollte da schon noch mit drin sein, oder?!

Gruß,
G.


----------



## Christian_74 (5. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Versand: 18,80
> BikeGuard: 14,90
> = 33,70



Canyon unterscheided zwischen Versandkosten und BikeGuard.


----------



## fox hunter (5. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Servus an alle "Leidensgenossen":
> 
> Hab heute einen Brief von Kännion bekommen, in dem der VMT 20. KW bestätigt wird... Keine Angst, darüber lass' ich mich nicht mehr aus!
> 
> ...



willkommen im club. da hat mich der mitarbeiter an der hotline ja kräftig an der nase herum geführt.
hab den gleichen brief bekommen.
und ich muß sagen für 4 wochen lieferungsverzug 18 bzw 30 euro finde ich recht lächerlich. wollte mein bike eh abholen. naja da kann ich mir dann noch ne sonnenbrille oder so holen. na super. 
also wie gesagt 1 monat länger zu der eh schon extrem langen wartezeit mit 18 oder 30 euro zu vergüten finde ich ist etwas arm abber ok.

also liebe torque freunde. warten wir halt noch.


----------



## GerhardO (5. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Canyon unterscheided zwischen Versandkosten und BikeGuard.



Ja, leider...

So, hab versucht, positiv zu denken (ooooohhhhhhmmmmm) und rechne ab dem heutigen Datum (Eingang des Briefes).

Dann sinds ja nur noch 42 Tage!


----------



## gorn (5. April 2007)

eben, so is besser ... 


... ihr jammerlappen


----------



## fox hunter (5. April 2007)

tja jetzt fällt die woche biken im mai wohl auch aus. naja wie du schon sagst traildancer. nur 42 tage. aber auch das klingt brutal.
also wenn ich en t8 bestellt hätte würde ich umswitchen auf en cube fritzz. die hundert differenz kriegt man bestimmt noch ausgehandelt. 
ach egal. ich hab die kohle nicht also muß ich warten.


----------



## Moonshaker (5. April 2007)

nur sieht das Fritzz zum  aus.
Ich hab jetzt auf ein T8 geswitcht und das kommt inner KW 18.
1 Monat warten....

Dann eine Woche hier einreiten und dann 1 Woche Gardasee, dat wird fein...

MooN


----------



## 2stpsfwd (5. April 2007)

ich habe heuer auch so nen "tollen" Brief bekommen - na ja was will man machen - werde mich weiter umsehen ob es noch ne passende Alternative gibt (bis jetzt NIX gleichwertiges gefunden)

die letzten Wochen habe ich das neue Radl auch garnicht vermisst - Radtouren mit Freunden gemacht bei dem herlichen Wetter (haben alle HT/Trekking Räder --> wenn dann max Feldwege, langweilig aber in guter gesellschaft geht das schon *G*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (5. April 2007)

so schlimm find ich den fritzz gar nicht. klar es ist kein torque.
den monat schaffen wir auch noch und dann gehts ab. werde dann auch anfang juni in den bayerischen wald oder nach tirol. da gehts dann ab und das entschädigt dann für alles...hoffe ich


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. April 2007)

na komm 2stpsfwd, bis KW18 lässt es sich doch noch gerade so warten. 
Das sind 3 Wochen mehr. Für ein Bike welches man jahrelang fährt.

tschaka du schaffst es 

Gruß vom Lump -der sein ESX6.0 auch noch kaum erwarten kann-


----------



## gorn (5. April 2007)

wann habt ihr 2 denn eure ESX6.0 bestellt, und in welcher farbe? 

ich am donnerstag vergangenen woche (29.märz), in braun


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. April 2007)

Anfang Januar hab ich angerufen. Rahmen Größe -S- in schwarz, keine Extras. VMT war 15. Woche und jetzt wie gesagt 18.


----------



## Splashfin (5. April 2007)

habe ein ESX 7.0 in grün geordert, hat VMT KW 18.


hoffe das wird was!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santa Claus (6. April 2007)

Fröhliche Feiertage euch allen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (6. April 2007)

so Ich setze mich mal dazu 
grad ESX 7.0 als Expressbike geordert, hoffe das geht schnell hab nächste woche noch ferien


----------



## tschobi (7. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Servus an alle "Leidensgenossen":
> 
> Hab heute einen Brief von Kännion bekommen, in dem der VMT 20. KW bestätigt wird... Keine Angst, darüber lass' ich mich nicht mehr aus!
> 
> ...



18,80   
wie lächerlich, ist echt unglaublich!
Noch nicht mal der bike guard wird dabeigepackt,man man man.... 
Gut das Canyon so ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat, sonst hätten die wahrscheinlich nur noch die hälfte an Kunden

@Canyon: übelegt euch das noch mal mit den 18,80 , dann stornieren vielleicht weniger. Nur versandkostenfrei ist echt ein bischen wenig.
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte letztes Jahr bei einer Lieferverzögerung von rose einen sattel im Wert von 95 dabeibekommen den er mitbestellt hatte!
das nenn ich dann Rabatt 



PS: Wahrscheinlich wird sich nächtes Jahr wieder nichts ändern


----------



## fox hunter (7. April 2007)

also ich kann es nur nochmal sagen. die 18,80 sind echt lächerlich.
wenn man sich das mal überlegt. en T FR 7 kostet mit optitune 1750 und en paar zequetschte. das sind grade mal 1% rabatt. das ist echt en witz. und bei den teureren modellen wirds noch lächerlicher.
also 5% sollten minimum drin sein.
vielleicht sollten wir torque und esx besteller alle zusammen tun und dann gemeinsam mal was in die wege leiten. weil das ist echt en witz.
ich hole mein bike ja eh selber ab und kann mir dann was für 18,80 bei denen aus dem shop aussuchen. gibt es da überhaupt was zu dem preis? ich guck jetzt mal.
wie s´chon gehabt. viel spaß beim weiterwarten.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (7. April 2007)

? am besten sollten die uns das Rad gleich Kostenlos vor die TÃ¼r stellen oder ?

18,80â¬ finde ich persÃ¶nlich auch nicht sooo prickelnd aber glaubt ihr wirklich das viel mehr gerechtfertigt ist? Immerhin ist es ein VMT - vorraussichtlicher Montage Termin
ihr habt nie von Canyon eine Definitive zusage bekommen das das Rad in der und der Woche fertig wird - rein rechtlich steht uns *NIX* zu!
Allerdings wÃ¤hre ein groÃzÃ¼gigeres Entgegenkommen seitens Canyon doch wÃ¼nschenswert! (BikeGuard + Versand?)


----------



## fox hunter (7. April 2007)

@ 2stpsfwd

klar, es geht mir auch nicht darum dagegen zu klagen oder so. es ist halt nur so ne sache. wie du schon sagst hätte man sich etwas mehr erhoffen können.
versand incl. bikeguard wäre auf jeden fall besser gewesen.

ich hab mir z.b. neue laufräder bestellt. der vesänder hat mir geschrieben das sie keine silbernen speichen (wie von mir geordert) mehr haben und sie mir dafür schwarze anbieten.
die schwarzen sind 10 teurer. aber die bekomme ich so. und das ist im verhältniss der preise schon ne menge mehr.

naja ist nix zu machen.
nichts desto trotz freue ich mich auf mein torque


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (7. April 2007)

@foxhunter

Dafür zahlen wir im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern auch schon beim Rad ca 20% weniger. zb ESX7 und Ghost ERT7500. Beim Torque kenn ich jetzt keine Konkurrenzprodukte. Ist auch nich so meine Zielgruppe. Ist doch aber bestimmt in etwa analog.

Und die Risiken bei der Bestellung waren uns doch alle bekannt  

ich wünsche frohe Ostern, dicke Eier und nen netten Hasen 

Gruß, Don Lumpo


----------



## vtrkalle (7. April 2007)

Oder so, Pupen küsst und die Eier wir sind die Osterhasen  



Lumpenköter schrieb:


> @foxhunter
> 
> Dafür zahlen wir im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern auch schon beim Rad ca 20% weniger. zb ESX7 und Ghost ERT7500. Beim Torque kenn ich jetzt keine Konkurrenzprodukte. Ist auch nich so meine Zielgruppe. Ist doch aber bestimmt in etwa analog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

Zum Torque8.0 passt wohl ein Bergamont Enduro8.7, das kost aber auch 300â¬ mehr.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. April 2007)

Ich verstehs auch irgendwie nicht. Jedes Jahr immer wieder das gleiche. Wieso bestellt ihr euch überhaupt Bikes bei Canyon, wo ihr doch aber wisst, dass die Lieferzeit sehr lange dauern kann. Ich denke es ist eure Entscheidung und euer Risiko was ihr eingeht. Mein nächstes Bike wird auch ein Canyon sein und mal sehen wie lange ich warten darf, aber erst 2008


----------



## polle (7. April 2007)

Habe heute nach lagen warten mein Bike erhalten . Aus dem ursprünglich im Januar bestellten schwarzen ESX 6.0 ist aufgrund der Lieferprobleme ein graues ESX 7.0 geworden. Konnte heute schon eine kleine Runde fahren und muss sagen das ich total begeistert bin. Das Grinsen war aus meinem Gesicht gar nicht mehr weg zu bekommen. Für alle die noch warten müssen: haltet durch es lohnt sich wirklich !!! Das Grau vom ESX sieht live Übrigends wesentlich besser aus als auf dem Bild im Inet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (8. April 2007)

wann hast du denn auf das 7er geswitcht?
hab freitag abend meins bestellt auch expressbike und wills unbedingt in den ferien noch(nächste woche)

edit: ich will bitte auch bilder!!!


----------



## braintrust (8. April 2007)

haste vllt nen paar pics vom grauen ESX7 parat?


----------



## artymod (8. April 2007)

Melde mich ab aus dem wartezimmer. bin gestern mit meinem nerve es 9.0 die ersten 65 km gefahren. ich wünsch euch noch viel glück mit euren bike und hoffe ihr werden genau so viel spaß haben wie ich.

PS: wer sagt immer das nur menschen an canyon fahrrädern interessiert sind.


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. April 2007)

Wow, die Katze gefällt mir....
Wie hat sie den Transport überstanden?
Gibt jetzt Kätzchen statt Hörnchen bei Canyon? 

Schickes Bike!


----------



## artymod (8. April 2007)

so ungefähr aber die katze ist meine und hat gleich geschaut was papa gekauft hat.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

bestimmt ein schickes Bike, aber ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Brille. Bei mir sind die Bilder nicht nur klein sondern auch noch unscharf


----------



## fox hunter (8. April 2007)

so es ist schon richtig das canyon super im preis ist im vergleich und ich bin ja auch zufriden mit meiner wahl und freue mich auf mein tfr 7. aber es ist doch einfach irgendwie naja "lächerlich" einem für 1 monat längere wartezeit 18 euro zu schenken. also bitte.
ist jetzt auch egal. hab mich genug über das thema ausgelassen. 
freue mich auf mein torque und finde das bike vom style her einfach nur geil, von daher alles in butter.
so dann wünsche ich noch allen hier frohe ostern.
bis dann


----------



## artymod (8. April 2007)

nein ne neue brille brauchst du nicht. weiß nicht genau wie ich die bilder in super quali hochladen muss. zur not schau einfach in mein fotoalbum da sind die noch mal drin


----------



## polle (8. April 2007)

Hatte die Bestellung am 30.03. gegen Abend geswitcht. Das Bike wurde am Mittwoch versendet, also 3 Werktage nach der geänderten Bestellung. Erhalten habe ich es aufgrund der Feiertage am Samstag. Kann euch zur Zeit leider keine Bilder vom grauen ESX anbieten da ich keine Digicam hier habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (9. April 2007)

ich hab heute nacht vom biken geträumt ... 

so in der city biken. treppen runter; kleinere drops, schönes rumgehüpfe; rumtricksen ... klappte alles super im traum 



... und jetzt zweifle ich am ESX ...   *verdammt*   ^^


----------



## klogrinder (9. April 2007)

wieso zweifelst du dann am esx? son schmarre 
ich werd das mit meinem esx machen und um die großen Dinger im Bkepark rumfahren der Rest geht alles

sehr freundlich von dir Ammunation, das blöde is nur das ich hier nirgendwo ein Komma benötige und du wirst es auch in Kleinschreibung lesen können, trotzdem du das ja nicht mal erwähnt hast, hab ichs vorsichtshalber doch mal extra für dich geändert, also sei stolz drauf!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

gorn schrieb:


> ich hab heute nacht vom biken geträumt ...
> 
> so in der city biken. treppen runter; kleinere drops, schönes rumgehüpfe; rumtricksen ... klappte alles super im traum
> 
> ... und jetzt zweifle ich am ESX ...   *verdammt*   ^^



In der City Biken? :kotz:
Treppen und Drops mach ich auch mit nem XC. Unglaublich, was manche Leute für Nerven haben, an einem ESX zu zweifeln wenn ichs netmal bei nem XC tu... 



klogrinder schrieb:


> wieso zweifelst du dann am esx son schmarre ich werd das mit meinem esx machen umd die großen dinger im bikepark rumfahren der rest geht alles



hast du schonmal was von punkt und komma gehört ich find es ist dann deutlich einfacher zum lesen und so schwer das einzutippen ist es auch nicht


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (9. April 2007)

@ammu

heute irgendwie auf krawall gebürstet?

"richtiges" Biken ist nicht nur auf die Alpen beschränkt  
Außerdem denke ich mal, dass er am Einsatzgebiet des ESX zweifelt.
Für Street/Tricks kommt es auf die richtige Geometrie und Handlichkeit an.


----------



## ashtray (9. April 2007)

Hat jemand zufällig Bilder vom ES5 aus 2006 parat? Die in der Galerie sind alle nicht wirklich besonders .


----------



## gorn (9. April 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> @ammu
> 
> heute irgendwie auf krawall gebürstet?
> 
> ...





amen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

Natürlich nicht nur auf die Alpen beschränkt, aber genau da machts doch am meisten spass.


----------



## gorn (9. April 2007)

also ich fand - wie gesagt - diese fremde stadt in der ich da gestern nacht unterwegs war auch SEHR schön zum fahren  


zur not kommt dann in 2-3 jahren eben noch ein tourque nach


----------



## GerhardO (10. April 2007)

> zur not kommt dann in 2-3 jahren eben noch ein tourque nach


Dann würd ich aber gleich mal bestellen!


----------



## gorn (10. April 2007)




----------



## ashtray (10. April 2007)

Juhuuuuuuuu, aufgrund eines Fehlers in Canyons Shop-System, bekomme ich kein ES5 aus 06 zum Superpreis von 1299 EUR mehr. Yeaaaaaaaaaaah, ich bin so gut drauf.  Stattdessen durfte ich jetzt zum ESX6.0 greifen, um keinen Fox-Schrott am Bike haben zu müssen.


----------



## braintrust (10. April 2007)

is doch eh besser


----------



## thomasx (10. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuuu, aufgrund eines Fehlers in Canyons Shop-System, bekomme ich kein ES5 aus 06 zum Superpreis von 1299 EUR mehr. Yeaaaaaaaaaaah, ich bin so gut drauf.  Stattdessen durfte ich jetzt zum ESX6.0 greifen, um keinen Fox-Schrott am Bike haben zu müssen.



wer Fox Federelemente als Schrott bezeichnet, hat von der Materie
keine Ahnung, und sollte lieber Roller fahren


----------



## ashtray (10. April 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> wer Fox Federelemente als Schrott bezeichnet, hat von der Materie
> keine Ahnung, und sollte lieber Roller fahren



-> PN


----------



## 2stpsfwd (10. April 2007)

> wer Fox Federelemente als Schrott bezeichnet, hat von der Materie
> keine Ahnung, und sollte lieber Roller fahren



über das Thema wurde doch oft genug Philosophiert - is warscheinlich Geschmackssache ... 
wie wurde es mal ein einem anderen Thread gepostet (?!):

*ESX ist für Männer*


----------



## braintrust (10. April 2007)

gibts eigtl noch 2006er torques oder sind die alle komplett wech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (10. April 2007)

Vorhin angerufen, mein Esx 7.0 Expressbike wird vorraussichtlich morgen versandt wie geil, freu mich, kanns euch gar nicht sagen, auch wenn ich erst Karfreitag abends übers Internet bestellt hab 

sry der letzte Satz is fies gegenüber manchen hier


----------



## djsouth2004 (10. April 2007)

Ich schreib auch mal hierrein, muss Ca 2 Wochen auf mein Nerve XC 3 von 2006 warten ^^

Zwar nur nen Auslaufmodell aber egal mit 17 hat man nicht soviel geld  

Wenns da ist werd ich Fotos posten!


----------



## ashtray (10. April 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Wenns da ist werd ich Fotos posten!



Das wär super. Ist wirklich ein schönes Bike. Ist doch das Rote aus dem Outlet, oder?


----------



## djsouth2004 (10. April 2007)

Ja genau das ist es 
Ich habe schon das ganze Internet abgesucht und nur ein Katalog foto von dem Bike gefunden, im übrigen das selbe wie auf Canyon´s Homepage.Weiss jeamand wo es Bilder gibt?


----------



## Nothing85 (10. April 2007)

Ich bekomme ende der Woche wahrscheinlich wenn alles klar geht meine

Hope Singlespeed/trail nabe in rot
Avid Jucy / 2007
TSG Schoner

und dann gehts hoffentlich am samstag wieder los!


----------



## ashtray (10. April 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist es
> Ich habe schon das ganze Internet abgesucht und nur ein Katalog foto von dem Bike gefunden, im übrigen das selbe wie auf Canyon´s Homepage.Weiss jeamand wo es Bilder gibt?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos//showgallery.php/ppuser/31866/cat/500

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es das 06er ist.


----------



## djsouth2004 (10. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos//showgallery.php/ppuser/31866/cat/500
> 
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es das 06er ist.




Das hab ich auch shcon gesehen könnte das 05er sein wegen der Gabel die 06er Manitou ist komplett Schwarz, findet man sonst keins in Rot?Rot ist doch normalerweise ne beliebte farbe!


----------



## ashtray (10. April 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch shcon gesehen könnte das 05er sein wegen der Gabel die 06er Manitou ist komplett Schwarz, findet man sonst keins in Rot?Rot ist doch normalerweise ne beliebte farbe!



Auf der Canyon-Seite kannst du unter Service -> Downloads -> Kataloge den Vorjahreskatalog als PDF runterladen. Auf Seite 53 ist dein XC3 dann abgebildet.


----------



## klogrinder (10. April 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Zwar nur nen Auslaufmodell aber egal mit 17 hat man nicht soviel geld



Dacht ich auch vor nicht mal einem Jahr, auch mit 17 ein Hardtail im Laden gekauft und jetzt lass ich 2k bei canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (11. April 2007)

oh man. jetzt gibts im outlet von canyon en big mountain II für 1400. wäre es in größe m hätte ich geswitcht. 
naja so halt weiter warten auf torque. obwohl das gefällt mir optisch auch viel besser.


----------



## thto (11. April 2007)

ebay bietet derzeit big mountain in S und L .... nur zur info


----------



## ashtray (11. April 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> oh man. jetzt gibts im outlet von canyon en big mountain II für 1400. wäre es in größe m hätte ich geswitcht.
> naja so halt weiter warten auf torque. obwohl das gefällt mir optisch auch viel besser.



Das Bike gab es in Größe M im Outlet. Das lustige daran, es war um 100 EUR günstiger als die S-Version.


----------



## fox hunter (11. April 2007)

ich wollte ja eigentlich nix mehr sagen aber das ist viel zu geil.
ich hatte canyon aufgrund der lieferverzögerung vom torque ne mail geschriegben weil im brief halt stand das eine wichtige komponente fehlt. 
ich wollte wissen um welche komponente es sich handelt (weil ich dachte wenn es laufräder oder so wären würde ich mein bike abholen und mir woanders die fehlenden teile besorgen) naja egal.
jatzt kommt die grandiose antwort, das die intern wohl selber nicht wissen welche komponente fehlt.  also das ist doch der größte witz überhaupt oder?
es kann doch nicht sein das einem eine mailadresse für fragen genannt wird und dann weiß da keiner was abgeht. 
also jetzt mal im ernst die werden doch wohl wissen welche teile die noch bekommen. oder sitzen die mechaniker da und sagen so auch gucken wir mal was kommt und daraus bauen wir dann was aus der producktreihe oder wie. ich kanns echt langsam nicht mehr glauben.
also das finde ich sehr komisch und auch ziemlich schwach.


----------



## thomas1577 (11. April 2007)

auf die anfrage von mir vor 2 tagen was denn fehlt..bekam ich eine gescheite antwort..DER RAHMEN !!!

ich denke du bist an einen nicht ganz so motivierten mitarbeiter geraten..
überleg mal , wenn am tag hunderte von kunden anrufen und fragen : Was fehlt denn?" irgendwann haste keine lust mehr..


----------



## klogrinder (11. April 2007)

Vorhin Mail bekommen, dass mein Esx 7.0 heute weggeschickt wurde, ich hoffe es kommt morgen schon *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbley_canyon (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

bei uns besteht ein Rad logistisch gesehen aus weit weniger Teilen als in der Realität. Bei den meisten Rädern werden viele Einzelteile zu so genannten "Partkits" zusammen gefasst. Wenn jetzt beispielsweise eine Bremsscheibe fehlt, die in ein Partkit gehört, wird das gesamte Kit als nicht verfügbar angezeigt. Somit ist es also unter Umständen wegen unseres Warenwirtschaftssystems nicht möglich die "Hauptkomponente" näher zu identifizieren. Beim Rahmen ist dies wiederum unproblematisch, da er als Einzelteil ausgewiesen ist. 

Dies kann ein Grund für die Aussage sein, die fox hunter an der Hotline bekommen hat. Da ich die Kundennummer nicht kenne und an meinem Arbeitsplatz auch keinen Zugang zum System habe, ist es nur eine mögliche Erklärung.

Die Idee, das Rad bspw. ohne Laufräder abzuholen ist aber leider sowieso nicht möglich. Wir könnten in diesem Fall nicht garantieren, dass Bremsen und Schaltung einwandfrei und sicher funktionieren. Dazu sind wir jedoch aus Produkthaftungsgründen verpflichtet wenn wir ein Rad verkaufen. 

Beste Grüße

Daniel

@ fox hunter: Du kannst mir gerne deine Kundennummer per PM senden, dann forsche ich noch einmal nach wo es bei deinem Rad klemmt.


----------



## fox hunter (12. April 2007)

das ist doch mal ne aussage. damit kann man was anfangen. ich war halt nur sehr überrascht als ich diese antwort bekam, das ihr nicht wisst was fehlt. da hab ich mich schon gefragt wie ihr denn arbeitet.
@ thomas1577
und das wahrscheilich 100 oder mehr leute die frage gestellt haben, da kann ich ja nix für. ich denke ich habe das gleiche recht auf eine korrekte antwort wie alle anderen.
naja auf jedenfall weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid.danke

@dbly_canyon 
dran ändern kann man ja sowieso nix. naja rein aus interesse schreib ich dir mal meine kundennummer.
ansonsten wie gesagt nochmal danke für die klärende antwort.


so und ab jetzt höre ich auf mit der miesepeter stimmung. ist halt nur das bei dem wetter und dem warten auf das bike meine nerven extrem blank liegen. aber jetzt finde ich meine innere mitte. ohmmmm...
schönen tag euch allen hier.


----------



## ashtray (12. April 2007)

Eine Frage: Habe mein Bike per Vorkasse bestellt, d.h. ich bezahle erst sobald der Hobel ein Ganzes darstellt. Gibt es dennoch zuvor auf postalischem Wege eine Info über den vorraussichtlichen Montagetermin?


----------



## braintrust (12. April 2007)

ja gibt es


----------



## klogrinder (12. April 2007)

Heute leider nix gekommen 
Hoff das wird morgen was, der Tag heute war erbärmlich lang


----------



## djsouth2004 (12. April 2007)

Habe heute meine Bestell bestätigung bekommen, hoffe dauert nicht mehr allzu lange 

Hier war heute bomben wetter^^

Naja aber egal weis ja das es ca 2 Wochen dauert, aber wer weis kann ja auch schneller gehen ^^


----------



## macmac (12. April 2007)

Mein Tagesablauf:

- 06 Uhr 30: zu Bett gegangen (hatte Nachtschicht)  
- 13 Uhr    : Mußte Pinkeln  
- 13 Uhr 02: Sehen was Postbote brachte    
- 13 Uhr 1o: Angezogen und mit Werkzeug bewaffnet für dem Bikeguard gestanden.
- 13 Uhr 45:  a star is born !!!    
- 14 Uhr    : Startbereit um bei Traumwetter und Traumbike meinen Haustrail zu rocken  
- 16 Uhr    :    Auf Anhieb meine alte Bestzeit pulverisiert   

Das war mit Abstand der schönste Tag des Jahres !!!!!

Nun zum Bike selber;

hab es ja gewagt vom grünen auf das graue zu switchen, und ich muß sagen ich bereue es nicht. Na ja, a bisserl besser schaut das grüne schon aus, aber das grau ist schon auch sehr schön.
Das Bike selbst fährt sich göttlich, alles funktioniert tadellos und zu meiner besten zufriedenheit.
Nur einen Kritikpunkt habe ich (für manche ist es ein Grund zum Lob), diese verflixten Speichenreflektoren halten wie die Pest  

Hier noch ein paar Pics:

In diesem Sinne, machts gut.


----------



## ashtray (12. April 2007)

Hey macmac, schönes Bike. Welche Größe hast du dir da gegönnt?


----------



## macmac (12. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Hey macmac, schönes Bike. Welche Größe hast du dir da gegönnt?



wer das Bike noch nicht in echt gesehen hat: "Es sieht noch um einiges besser aus als auf dem Foto!!! "

War angangs noch ziemlich skeptisch mit der Größe, hab mich aber dann doch auf das PPS verlassen, und das meinte "M".
Bin 1,73 groß und habe 83 Schrittlänge.
Und was soll ich sagen; P E R F E K T
Einzig die Feder der Pike werd ich woll dieses Jahr noch wechseln, ist doch schon ziemlich weich und das bei 68 kg.
Aber das hat noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## ashtray (12. April 2007)

Mehr Fotos von diesem Schmuckstück bitte .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirZonk! (12. April 2007)

so...

warte lt. auskunft noch bis ende juni auf mein "grand canyon 6.0"


----------



## braintrust (12. April 2007)

boah das esx7 is ja mal geilo, bitte mehr pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macmac (12. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Mehr Fotos von diesem Schmuckstück bitte .



mehr fotos gibt's in meiner Gallrie


----------



## braintrust (12. April 2007)

sehr feine sache


----------



## 2stpsfwd (12. April 2007)

und was is das für nen Roter Streifen um den rechten Gabelholm? ... hoffentlich nur Verpackung!

EDIT: aha die Readme

macmac - seit heute hast du eine der schönsten Galerien dieses Forums ;-)  !zauberhaft!


----------



## deltab (12. April 2007)

... ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer 2007... 
anbei ein paar Bilder


















Grüße


----------



## klogrinder (12. April 2007)

@macmac : dann hast du aber ganz schön lange Stelzen für deine Größe, hab auch M genommen und Schrittlänge hab ich auch 83, allerdings bin ich 6 cm größer als du, werd meins wahrscheinlich morgen bekommen, bin grad ein wenig in Sorge wegen der Größe, aber wird schon hinhauen


----------



## ashtray (12. April 2007)

Ist zwar OT, aber ich hab auf 170cm ne Schrittlänge von 80cm und des ESX6 in M bestellt. S dürfte wohl ein wenig klein ausfallen.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (12. April 2007)

mh also ich hab mit 172 und 82er SL ein ESX in -S- gewählt. Laut pps bin ich an der untersten Grenze von -M- und die Herren bei Canyon haben mir auch sehr zum  -S- geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (13. April 2007)

Naja, das PPS sagt M, die Canyon-Mitarbeiter S. Irgendwie bin ich unsicher, da das Bike vielleicht wie ein "Kinderbike" aussehen könnte.


----------



## ESX7.0 (13. April 2007)

hallo 

also ich bin 170cm und SL 78cm hab natürlich ein ESX in S genommen, hab das ES9 in M von meinen vater probiert und konnte nicht einmal stehen!!  

na dann....


----------



## ashtray (13. April 2007)

Wie meinst du "nicht stehen"? Beide Füße auf dem Boden und das Oberrohr im Schritt?


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (13. April 2007)

@ashtray

Das mit dem Kinderrad hab ich mir auch damals gedacht. Ich fand es mit diesem "Dreieck" einfach schöner.

Der erste Mitarbeiter riet mir sofort zu einem M (wegen der Schrittlänge) mit kürzerem Vorbau (um den kurzen Oberkörper zu kompensieren). Nach Tagen voller Zweifel hab ich nochmal angerufen, um zu fragen wie lang denn der neue Vorbau werden wird. Diesmal war ein anderer Mitarbeiter dran und sagte mir das bereits das normale M einen 90mm Vorbau hat und ein kürzerer das Bike doch ziemlich nervös machen würde. Er meinte auch, dass er garnicht wüßte wieso der andere mir zu M geraten hat, denn aus seiner Sicht wäre es definitiv S. Da hätte man auch noch Luft nach oben und bei M wäre eine Sattelüberhöhung kaum bis garnicht vorhanden.  

Alles im allem hat er mich von S überzeugt und ich glaub immernoch die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben. Immerhin soll es in erster Linie gut zu fahren sein.

Ich hab auch nochmal den Link zu den Bildern von DaMudda rausgefischt. Da sieht man ein ES in S und ein ESX in M

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3467995&postcount=1281


----------



## ashtray (13. April 2007)

Alsooooo,

hat ursprünglich das ESX6 aus 07 in Größe M bestellt. Nachdem ich mir die Aussagen von euch bzw. die der Canyon-Mitarbeiter durch den Kopf habe gehen lassen, habe ich mich entschieden ein ESX6 aber aus 06 in Größe S zu bestellen (200 EUR weniger ). Man muss sich mal vor Augen halten, dass ich bislang mit einem HT in 21" (53 cm) gefahren bin .


----------



## gorn (13. April 2007)

@macmac: 
sach mal woher kommt denn der flaschenhalter? du hast das bike doch auf den bildern erst frisch aus dem karton gezogen + den lenker gedreht (bremsen noch nicht angefasst) oder täusche ich mich da?


edit:  manch einer spricht hier von 06er bikes. wo jibbet die denn? sind das lediglich restbestände, dies nur bei canyon im laden gibt?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (13. April 2007)

www.canyon.de (Menüpunkt: Outlet)


----------



## macmac (13. April 2007)

Ich denke halt, wenn jemand wie ich zwischen zwei Größen hängt, sollt man sich schon überlegen was mit dem Bike hauptsächlich gemacht wird.

Bei mir ist es in erster Linie immer noch das touren, und bekanntermaßen soll man sich da ja eher auf die größere Größe entscheiden.
Stimmt allerdings schon das nicht viel Platz zwischen mir und dem Oberrohr ist wenn ich am Boden steh, aber wann bitte schön steht man auf dem Boden  
Wenn ich im Sattel sitz paßt alles perfekt.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (13. April 2007)

Noch 2 Wochen, dann fängt KW18 an. Mann bin ich zappelig......


----------



## ashtray (13. April 2007)

So, für mich ist es nunmehr offiziell. Mein Bike wird Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche geliefert. Es handelt sich um ein ESX6.0 '06 aus dem Outlet für 1499,- EUR. Gibt es eigentlich eine E-Mail-Bestätigung, sobald das Bike versendet wurde (habe per NN bestellt)?


----------



## gorn (13. April 2007)

@ashtray: danke

@wetter:  *aaargh* .. MUSS ... biken ...*knirsch* ... kann nicht beherrschen ...  

GOGOOO Canyon-jungs und mädels!!!


----------



## william.80 (13. April 2007)

Hab mir letzte Woche ein Canyon XC 5 bestellt. In der grösse L in Schwarz.

Da ich nach PSS-Rechner genau zwischen L und XL stehe hab ich mich fürs L entschieden da das XL ja ein ganz schön grosser Bock sein dürfte.

Jetzt wart ich schon seid vier Tagen dass das Geld endlich bei Canyon ankommt und Sie mir mein bereits Versandfertiges Bike schicken!


----------



## braintrust (13. April 2007)

ich warte jetzt seit genau 4 monaten


----------



## klogrinder (13. April 2007)

So ich bin raus mein Esx 7.0 in M is da
Bilder gibts heute Abend im passenden Fred
leider is ein Avid Matchmaker gebrochen gewesen deshalb kann ich jetzt nicht auf Tour, denk auch nicht das Canyon so schnell is und mir das Ding bis morgen schickt obwohl ich vor Mittag heute noch angerufen hab und auch noch Bilder gemailt hab


----------



## Dragan (13. April 2007)

dito


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> So, für mich ist es nunmehr offiziell. Mein Bike wird Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche geliefert. Es handelt sich um ein ESX6.0 '06 aus dem Outlet für 1499,- EUR. Gibt es eigentlich eine E-Mail-Bestätigung, sobald das Bike versendet wurde (habe per NN bestellt)?



Mir wurde gesagt, daß ne Mail kommt - man hat ja nicht ständig soviel Geld daheim rumliegen. 

Da ich heut keine Mail bekommen habe, gehe ich mal von frühestens Mittwoch aus....naja, muss das Schlachten noch warten. Die Pike Air liegt schon bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (15. April 2007)

Bin auch raus ausm Wartezimmer, gestern kam mein AL 7.0 (steinigt mich, aber ich brauch was für die Straße ):





















werd aber erst am Dienstag eine längere Tour machen können 
Ran kommt außerdem noch ein HAC4 Pro


----------



## 2stpsfwd (15. April 2007)

> (steinigt mich, aber ich brauch was für die Straße )



warum? wenn ich Kohle/Platz hätte für nen Rennradl würde ich mir auch noch eins holen ... aber da währe mir mein Konto + Mitbewohner böse!
hmm Morgen fängt erst die 16KW an - dauert noch nen bissl bis mein  ESX vor der Tür steht


----------



## ashtray (16. April 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, daß ne Mail kommt - man hat ja nicht ständig soviel Geld daheim rumliegen.
> 
> Da ich heut keine Mail bekommen habe, gehe ich mal von frühestens Mittwoch aus....naja, muss das Schlachten noch warten. Die Pike Air liegt schon bereit.



Meine Freundin hat vor ein paar Tagen bei Canyon angerufen und ihr wurde mitgeteilt, dass es eine Mail gibt. Als ich heute angerufen habe um mich wegen der Montage (KW17 bei nem Expressbike ) zu erkundigen, teilte man mir mit, dass es doch keine Mail gibt.


----------



## Juni2008 (16. April 2007)

,

So jetzt mal an alle hier, die auch noch warten müssen:

Ich bin stinkesauer!!! Ich habe am 03.01.07 mein ESX 6.0 bestellt. Aus weiser Vorrausicht. Man macht ja so seine Erfahrungen mit dem Onlinebestellen. (Letztes Jahr hatte es zweieinhalb Monate gedauert, bis mein Hardtail kam. Und das hatte ich Ende März bestellt) Was kommt da? Ein Schreiben, das die "vorläufige Montage" in der KW 13 sei. Habe mehrmals angerufen und es hieß immer:" Ja dieses Jahr machen wir das ganz toll, wir halten alle Termine ein... " Und dann, durch Zufall angerufen, was höre ich??? "Uns fehlt ein wichtiges Teil, die "vorläufige Montage verschiebt sich auf die 18. KW! GRRRRRRRR!  
Spinnen die eigentlich???? Soll ich Weihnachten mit dem Rad fahren, ja??? Oder wie habt Ihr Euch das gedacht. Wann ist die 18. KW? Anfang Mai!!! Da ist das Opening in Riva schon rum, und ich konnte wieder nicht mein neues Rad mitnehmen!!!!  Das ist schlimmer wie Kinderkriegen wenn man bei Canyon ein Rad bestellt. Wenn ich ein Kind bekomme ( und davon habe ich zwei, also weiß ich wovon ich rede) dann bekomme ich auch einen vorrausichtlich errechneten Geburtstermin genannt. Also einen "vorläufigen Montagetermin". So, und dann kommt das Kind entweder von alleine vorher, am Termin oder wenn es Zicken macht, wird es spätestens zwei Wochen nach diesem Termin geholt. Wie ist das jetzt bei Canyon??? Der vorläufige Montagetermin wird verschoben und verschoben und verschoben. Fünf Monate sind ja bald voll, also bleiben noch vier. Dann habe ich mein Rad im Oktober, na super!!! So habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Da bringt auch kein geschenkter Flaschenhalter was. Da ist man sauer und fühlt sich verarscht. Wenn ich also das Geld beim Rad sparen will, werde ich quasi bestraft mit einer monatelangen Wartezeit, ja. Super Dirktversand. Super organiesiert. Dickes Lob an den Inhaber.  
Steht nicht auf dem Bestellpostkärtchen. "Wir garantieren eine Lieferung innerhalb zwei Wochen"??? Oder bezieht sich das nur auf Flaschenhalter?


----------



## vtrkalle (16. April 2007)

Rad kaufen vergleichen mit Kinderkrigen  



Juni2008 schrieb:


> ,
> 
> So jetzt mal an alle hier, die auch noch warten müssen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Juni2008 (16. April 2007)

hast halt keine ahnung davon...


----------



## eHarzer (16. April 2007)

Mahlzeit,

hatte eigentlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meiner Frau ein 
WXC 8.0 zu bestellen, weiss da jemand genauere Lieferzeiten ??
und/oder hat der/die Er"fahrungen" mit dem Bike ???


----------



## gorn (16. April 2007)

Juni2008 schrieb:


> hast halt keine ahnung davon...



vom kind kaufen, oder vom rad kriegen?


----------



## william.80 (16. April 2007)

Heute oder Morgen früh soll mein XC 5 nach Österreich (Kärnten) verschickt werden   !!!   

Weiss jemand von euch wie lange der Versand nach Österreich ca dauert?

Könnte es noch vor dem Wochenende bei mir sein??    oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (16. April 2007)

@juni2008
1.)wieso bekommst du nen flaschenhalter?! 
und
2.) biste mit deinem aufreger ca 2 wochen zu spät...also watt solls


----------



## macmac (16. April 2007)

tag zusammen, 
hab mich eigentlich schon aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet, muß mich aber hier noch mal melden !!!!

Hab ja am Donnerstag mein ESX-7 bekommen   ... über die letzten Tage, mit bekanntem Traumwetter, hab ich nun die ersten 200 km runtergeradelt.

Ich kann nur sagen:      

Ob Tour, längerer Uphill, knifflige Trails, flotte Downhills oder kleinere Drops (bis ca 1m höhe) das Rad ist einfach nur ein Traum. 

Mitlerweile bereue ich´s keine Minute nicht doch beim grünen geblieben zu sein..... was hät ich nur die letzten Tage verpaßt... und noch dazu mindestens die nächsten drei Wochen.
Wetter soll ja diese Woche noch einigermaßen so bleiben, außerdem hab ich noch Freischicht   !!!! 

Was soll ich sagen ???? 
Viel Spaß beim warten....ich werd meinen anderweitig haben


----------



## 2stpsfwd (16. April 2007)

tja wenns das ESX 7.0 in M noch als Expressbike geäbe dann würde ich wechselb ... is aber nicht mehr ... pech für mich


----------



## fox hunter (16. April 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Rad kaufen vergleichen mit Kinderkrigen



laß doch die leute ihren frust ablassen. du fährst mit deinem rad schon rum. 
ich ärger mich ja auch noch. diese woche hätte ich es normalerweise gehabt. jetzt ist es kw 20. naja ich kann das schon verstehen das man sich verarscht fühlt.
zumal man mir auch gesagt hat man würde mir sagen welches teil den das bestimmt ist welches fehlt. hab immer noch nix von canyon gehört. trotz PN.

2.) biste mit deinem aufreger ca 2 wochen zu spät...also watt solls [/QUOTE]

word     
ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. muß meine innere ruhe wieder finden


----------



## vtrkalle (16. April 2007)

Ich habe heute die Bestellbestätigung für das WXC 8.0 erhalten mit dem Verfügbarkeitstermin KW15.
Das Rad sollte eigentlich diese Woche kommen  





Elitespecie schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hatte eigentlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meiner Frau ein
> WXC 8.0 zu bestellen, weiss da jemand genauere Lieferzeiten ??
> und/oder hat der/die Er"fahrungen" mit dem Bike ???


----------



## klogrinder (16. April 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> tja wenns das ESX 7.0 in M noch als Expressbike geäbe dann würde ich wechselb ... is aber nicht mehr ... pech für mich



Evtl hast du Glück weiß ned wie Canyon da kulant ist aber ich hab ein M ESX 7.0 im Kller stehen kanns ned fahren weils mit gebrochenem Matchmaker kam, hab trotzdem ne kleine Runbde gedreht und mir ist der M zu klein, hoffe jetzt dass ich irgendwie einen L Rahmen bekomme, hab schon an canyon und an staabi gemailt weil ich bin noch nicht ganz ausgewachsen(bin zwar schon 18 aber is irgendwie so) und hab noch 2cm an der Stütze zum rausziehen und das Oberrohr find ich auch kurz
Deshalb ohne zu wissen wie Canyon verfährt möglich isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (16. April 2007)

Hi Leute!

Weiß zufällig jemand ob sich die Wartezeit bei einem Torque FRX auch so weit nach hinten verschiebt?  

Ich bin nämlich nicht mehr so voller Zuversicht, dass Canyon seine Lieferschwierigkeiten einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen hat, wenn ich das hier so lese.  

Ich hoff jetzt einfach mal, dass sich nicht so viele für ein FRX entschieden haben und dass es dadurch zu keiner dramatischen Verzögerung kommen wird.  Wenns nämlich wieder so lange dauert wie die vergangenen zwei Jahre hol ich mir einfach ein Demo. Hab nämlich keine Lust daheim rumzusitzen  

Zum FRX muss ich jedoch sagen, dass es sich wirklich gut fährt  habs vor kurzem mal testen dürfen.  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## 2stpsfwd (16. April 2007)

klogrinder: na ja also in ESX 7.0 in M hört sich gut an ... mal abwarten was staabi dazu zu sagen hat - wenn der Matchmaker getauscht wird und das Ding für mich zu haben währe und du ein ESX7.0 in L bekomms (is ja noch als Expressbike vorhanden --> schnell Lieferbar) währen wir ein stückel zufriedener


----------



## eHarzer (17. April 2007)

hab gestern telefonisch das WXC 8.0 bestellt, lt. Aussage gehen angeblich telefonische Bestellungen zur Zeit schneller. 
Das Bike soll am 20.04. gefertigt werden und dann die Woche drauf 
auch direkt versendet, bin ja mal gespannt........


----------



## Juni2008 (17. April 2007)

wahrscheinlich von beidem  )))


----------



## klogrinder (17. April 2007)

@2stpsfwd: Grad ein ESX 7.0 in L geordert und den Rückholschein für das ESX in M ebenso, vielleicht hast du Glück 
Hoffe das mein ESX in L vorm We noch da is


----------



## Beebob (17. April 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Weiß zufällig jemand ob sich die Wartezeit bei einem Torque FRX auch so weit nach hinten verschiebt?
> 
> ...


----------



## braintrust (17. April 2007)

@beebob 
denn mal her mit den fotos


----------



## fox hunter (17. April 2007)

du glückspilz.
ich träume von so ner mail. man sollte die hoffnung nie aufgeben.
her mit fotos. am besten in action.


----------



## gorn (17. April 2007)

nabend ihrse, 

sagt mal weiss evtl jemand von euch was aktuelles bezüglich der ESX6 lieferzeiten? habs heute mal während der mittagspause versucht, bin aber nich durchgekommen ...


----------



## Sealright (17. April 2007)

Hab letztens mit der Hotline gesprochen und die haben mir gesagt entweder KW 18 oder KW 19. Wenn man jetzt bestellt.
Aber wie immer, man kann sich nicht sicher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (17. April 2007)

gut, ok. vielen dank.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (17. April 2007)

also ich habe schriftlich die 18KW angegeben bekommen!


----------



## klogrinder (17. April 2007)

@2stpsfwd: dacht du willst ein ESX 7.0 der Rückholschein is aufm weg zu mir und eins in L auch, auch wennd a niemand verstehen konnte warum ich bei meiner Größe einen L will, jeder mit dem ich gesprochen hab bei Canyon meinte M müsste passen aber gut ich werds rausfinden
liegt wohl an meinem Hardtail Rahmen, der is auch ein 51er und das is der L jetzt auch, der 47er hat mir nicht getaugt obwohl ich nur so 1,80- 1,81 groß bin(dachte ich bin 1,79 und hab auch nimmer nachgemessen, denn mit 18 wächst man ja nicht mehr so sagt man, naja heute wegen der Umbestellung nochmal gemessen--> 1,80-1,81) mit Sl von 83-84, aber ich werd berichten wies is, auf jeden Fall war ich grad extra nochmal unten und ich hatte ohne Witz nur noch 2 cm über auf der Stütze bis zur Markierung
P.s. die Bilder in der Galerie da is die Stütze unter der Fahrhöhe, die hatte ich bei der ersten und einzigen Fahrt noch höher


----------



## dooley242 (17. April 2007)

@klogrinder

Das sind ja auch genau meine Abmessungen, dann weiss ich jedenfalls, dass meine erste Wahl L schon richtig wäre.


----------



## klogrinder (18. April 2007)

@dooley: naja man kann den M schon fahren aber ich bins vom Hardtail halt n großen Rahmen gewohnt, der in M kam mir schon etwas klein vor, hatte den gewäöhlt weil ich von den Maßen her genau zwischen M und L bin, dadurch das dann das mit der Stütze die so um die 27cm draußen war auch noch dazu kam hab ich mir überlegt einen L zu holen weils mir nicht getaugt hat


----------



## GerhardO (18. April 2007)

@Beebob:


> Mein im Dez bestelltes FRX sollte eigentlich erst in kw 19 montiert werden.
> Ich habe heute eine Mail von Canyon erhalten, dass mein Bike abholbereit
> ist.
> Habe mir das natürlich nochmals telefonisch bestätigen lassen - es ist
> kein Traum - sondern real.



Mensch, mach uns "Dezember-Bestellern" nicht die Zähne lang... Mein Puls hat sich grad tierisch beschleunigt!

Grüetzi,
G.


----------



## dbley_canyon (18. April 2007)

Hallo Juni 2008,

deine Verärgerung kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Leider kann ich an dieser Stelle nur erneut um Entschuldigung bitten und die Begründung wiederholen, die deinen Ärger verursacht hat.

_Die Modelle ESX und Torque FR mussten leider auf die Kalenderwochen 17 und 18 also Ende April verschoben werden. Grund ist ein Fehler in der Logistik, der uns leider nicht rechtzeitig aufgefallen ist. Die Lieferung der Rahmen hat sich somit stark verzögert, da sie nicht auf das uns zugesagte Schiff gegangen ist, dessen Abfahrtstermin und Transportzeit wiederum unsere Planungsgrundlage darstellt.
_
Sorry und beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## johnnyg (18. April 2007)

So reihe mich auch mal hier in die Warteliste ein  

Habe mir am Samstag (14.4) ein XC 5 bestellt. Als ich bestellt habe war es noch ein Expressbike mittlerweile nicht mehr, hab da schon so meine Befürchtungen.  Bis heute habe ich noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. 
Halloo? Wie lange dauert es denn einen Brief zu verschicken?  
Wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert?
Ich hoffe mal, dass der morgen kommt und darin steht das ich noch ein Expressbike bekommen habe. Ansonsten wird storniert und ich hole mir anderswo ein Bike hab keine Lust Ewigkeiten zu warten


----------



## ashtray (18. April 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> So reihe mich auch mal hier in die Warteliste ein
> 
> Habe mir am Samstag (14.4) ein XC 5 bestellt. Als ich bestellt habe war es noch ein Expressbike mittlerweile nicht mehr, hab da schon so meine Befürchtungen.  Bis heute habe ich noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.
> Halloo? Wie lange dauert es denn einen Brief zu verschicken?
> ...



Bei mir ging es relativ schnell, d.h. nach zwei Tagen war die Bestellbestätigung da. Liegt aber auch mit an der Post. Ruf doch einfach dort an und frag wie es um dein Bike steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spasti0815 (18. April 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> So reihe mich auch mal hier in die Warteliste ein
> 
> Habe mir am Samstag (14.4) ein XC 5 bestellt. Als ich bestellt habe war es noch ein Expressbike mittlerweile nicht mehr, hab da schon so meine Befürchtungen.  Bis heute habe ich noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.
> Halloo? Wie lange dauert es denn einen Brief zu verschicken?
> ...



Haaalllllooooooo, du hast vor einigen Tagen bestellt!! WAS genau willst du??!?!?!?

Am besten du gehst zum Laden um's Eck!!!!

Ich habe Anfang Jänner 2 Bikes bestellt - das Erste habe ich vor einigen Tagen bekommen, das Zweite hoffe ich in den dächsten 2 Wochen!!

Also nochmal - WOOOO liegt dein Problem???!?!

Spast


----------



## ashtray (18. April 2007)

Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Haaalllllooooooo, du hast vor einigen Tagen bestellt!! WAS genau willst du??!?!?!?
> 
> Am besten du gehst zum Laden um's Eck!!!!
> 
> ...



Dein Name scheint wirklich Programm zu sein. Kann man doch auch freundlicher formulieren oder?


----------



## johnnyg (18. April 2007)

Is ja gut, bloß nicht aufregen Spasti0815 wenn man so lange wartet wie du ist es schon klar das du meine Forderung dreist findest . Ich hoffe nur, dass ich noch ein Expressbike bekommen habe und nicht noch lange warten muss...und hab mich halt gewundert das Canyon 4Tage brauch um ein Brief zu versenden mehr ist nicht.

Joa ich glaube ich werde da dann mal anrufen wenn morgen noch kein Brief da ist.


----------



## braintrust (18. April 2007)

dann aber gleich stornieren, ja?!


----------



## johnnyg (18. April 2007)

Wenn ich über ein Monat auf mein Bike warten muss, jaa!


----------



## Airwastl (18. April 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo Juni 2008,
> 
> deine Verärgerung kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Leider kann ich an dieser Stelle nur erneut um Entschuldigung bitten und die Begründung wiederholen, die deinen Ärger verursacht hat.
> 
> ...



Hi,

meinst du mit Torque FR auch die FRX Serie???  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (18. April 2007)

oh man ich werd verrückt.
jetzt heißt es auf einmal KW 17 / 18 für die torque FR´s. in meinem brief stand kw 20. was ist denn jetzt wieder aktuell und wem kann ich glauben schenken. dem brief von canyon oder der aussage des mitarbeiters hier im forum.
wäre natürlich super geil wenns ende april kommen würde.
vielleicht gibts ja neue infos. wäre auf jeden fall gut wenn nicht immer neue gerüchte in die welt gesetzt würden.


----------



## Splashfin (18. April 2007)

servas---


habe heute nochmal bezüglich ESX 7.0 Grün XL angerufen.

Liefertermin bleibt bis jetzt auf KW 18

Als Entschädigung gibts jetzt Versand und BIKEGUARD for free

=> 33 Teuronen gespart.

Net die Welt, aber des ist jetzt schon okay finde ich.

*aufsbikefreuenkönn*


----------



## MIBO (18. April 2007)

Für wen gibt es alles Entschädigung und was ist mit den Leuten die ihr Bike abholen?


----------



## GerhardO (18. April 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> oh man ich werd verrückt.



Denkst Du, mir gehts da anders???

Wenn ich Pech hab, wird das Teil an dem Tag geliefert, an dem ich mit nem Leihbike an den Lago fahre...


----------



## fitze (18. April 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> _Die Modelle ESX und Torque FR mussten leider auf die Kalenderwochen 17 und 18 also Ende April verschoben werden. Grund ist ein Fehler in der Logistik, der uns leider nicht rechtzeitig aufgefallen ist. Die Lieferung der Rahmen hat sich somit stark verzögert, da sie nicht auf das uns zugesagte Schiff gegangen ist, dessen Abfahrtstermin und Transportzeit wiederum unsere Planungsgrundlage darstellt.
> _
> Sorry und beste Grüße
> 
> Daniel



Hm, also die Torque FR-Besteller haben soweit ich weiß alle KW20 genannt bekommen. Was is nu Fakt? KW20 oder 17-18?
Ne Aufklärung wäre ganz gut.
Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## fox hunter (18. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Denkst Du, mir gehts da anders???
> 
> Wenn ich Pech hab, wird das Teil an dem Tag geliefert, an dem ich mit nem Leihbike an den Lago fahre...



denk ich mir. ich hab grad paar tage bayerischer wald gebucht über pfingsten. ich hoffe bis dahin ist das bike da. hab meinen ersten tripp ja auch schon storniert.

@ fitze
da sagst du was. klärung wäre echt super.


----------



## ashtray (18. April 2007)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Versandlaufzeiten bei Expressbikes auch sehr schwanken. Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass jemand am Gründonnerstag sein Bike bestellt hat und dieses bereits am Dienstag (trotz zweier Feiertage) bei der Post abholen konnte. Ich hab mein Expressbike aus dem Outlet vergangene Woche Mittwoch bestellt und bislang gab es noch nicht einmal eine Versandbestätigung.

Mir ist klar, das hier viele schon seit Monaten auf ihr Bike warten, aber irgendwie erschliesst sich mir der Sinn dieser "Expressbikes" nicht wirklich, wenn man trotzdem ne Woche warten muss und dann immer noch nicht versendet wurde.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Expressbike aus dem Outlet vergangene Woche Mittwoch bestellt und bislang gab es noch nicht einmal eine Versandbestätigung.



Expressbike ist nicht Outlet. Die Expressbikes liegen nämlich in dem großen Haufen auf den Outletbikes, die dort schon seit letztem Jahr liegen. Wirst also wie ich warten müssen, bis die Expressbikes versandt sind...


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (18. April 2007)

Geld einstecken, hinfahren, abholen.. Was sind schon 60â¬ Sprit wenn man das Bike dann gleich hat.. Und die Versandkosten / Bikeguard spart man ja auch noch!!
Hoffentlich klappt das mit meinem Ultima in KW 17...


----------



## ashtray (18. April 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Expressbike ist nicht Outlet. Die Expressbikes liegen nämlich in dem großen Haufen auf den Outletbikes, die dort schon seit letztem Jahr liegen. Wirst also wie ich warten müssen, bis die Expressbikes versandt sind...



Hehe, welches Outlet-Bike hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (19. April 2007)

So, hab gestern mal wieder mit den Canyons wegen meines ESX 7 (in grün) telefoniert und von Abholung auf Versand umgestellt. Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters wird nächste Woche montiert und in KW 18 versendet. Also, alles beim alten (neuen) Zeitplan und das Bike wird dann hoffentlich bald (innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen) bei mir eintrudeln... Trotz der langen Wartezeit freu ich mich wie verrückt auf mein neues Radel.... 

Cheerio

Dickie76


----------



## braintrust (19. April 2007)

seeehr gute nachrichten!
danke


----------



## MIBO (19. April 2007)

zum T9.0 hab ich auch neue Nachrichten, weniger schöne wie ich finde.
Mein Montagetermin liegt auf dem 04.05, also Freitag der KW18, somit geh ich mal von einer Abholmöglichkeit in KW19 aus  

Also von Anfang Januar, verschoben auf KW17, verschoben auf KW18 und dann voraussichtlich erst abholbereit in KW19  

ich will mein Torque !!!


----------



## fox hunter (19. April 2007)

ich auch  

naja lang ists ja nicht mehr hin.


----------



## GerhardO (19. April 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> naja lang ists ja nicht mehr hin.



Hm, fragt sich nur: *WOHIN* es nicht mehr lang hin ist... 

Durchhalten, Jungs!


----------



## ashtray (19. April 2007)

Sooo, mein ESX6 wurde heute versendet. 

Hoffentlich kommt das Ding vor dem Wochenende an.


----------



## gorn (19. April 2007)

nur aus lauter neid auf das bike das bald bei dir eintrudelt: 

"versendet" is für doofies. "versand" is ffffieeeel edlerer sein, tun


(sry, hatte heute nen schlechten tag)


----------



## ashtray (19. April 2007)

gorn schrieb:


> nur aus lauter neid auf das bike das bald bei dir eintrudelt:
> 
> "versendet" is für doofies. "versand" is ffffieeeel edlerer sein, tun
> 
> ...



Hehe kein Problem, dafür war meiner heute umso besser .


Nur Spass...


----------



## fox hunter (19. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Hm, fragt sich nur: *WOHIN* es nicht mehr lang hin ist...
> 
> Durchhalten, Jungs!



ja das ist die frage. 
zum ersehnten bike in empfang nehmen und los heizen.

durchhalten und beißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (19. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, mein ESX6 wurde heute versendet.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt das Ding vor dem Wochenende an.



wie was WIRKICH  
gehen die ESX 6.0 jetzt langsam Raus? währe ja ein Traum wenn ich noch diese Woche die Versandbestätigung bekomme und nächste das Radl da währe!


----------



## ashtray (19. April 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> wie was WIRKICH
> gehen die ESX 6.0 jetzt langsam Raus? währe ja ein Traum wenn ich noch diese Woche die Versandbestätigung bekomme und nächste das Radl da währe!



Hab eines aus dem Outlet bestellt, also aus 2006.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (19. April 2007)

@ashtray

Deins ist doch ein 2006er ESX6 oder nicht?
Ich hatte gerade ein inneres Bollerwagenrennen der Freude, dass mein Bike früher kommen würde und hatte mir schon gedanklich die nächste Woche von der Uni freigenommen, da fiel mir ein, dass du ja auf Outlet gewechselt hattest...  

doch noch nix mit esx

Ich wünsche trotzdem allzeits eine gute Fahrt 

Edit: zu lange rumgebummelt beim schreiben....


----------



## ashtray (19. April 2007)

Hehe, sorry fürs falsche Hoffnung machen. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf das Bike. Versuch gerade Mathe zu lernen, was aufgrund der immer näher kommenden Auslieferung des Bikes an mich, nicht wirklich gelingen will.


----------



## braintrust (19. April 2007)

@ashtray:
unter deinem avatar steht ja auch noch  "canyon esx 6*.0* drin


----------



## ashtray (19. April 2007)

Ich weis nicht was du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sn87 (19. April 2007)

Servas..

zZ. warte ich auf ein Nerve ES 6.0.. angeblich sogar ein "Expressbike" *freu*. Sollte in spätestens 2 Wochen da sein


----------



## djsouth2004 (19. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Sooo, mein ESX6 wurde heute versendet.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt das Ding vor dem Wochenende an.




Du hast es doch auch aus dem Outlet, wieso wurd deins schon versendet xD
Hab letzte Woche Montag nen XC 3 da bestellt 

Will meins auch haben


----------



## ashtray (19. April 2007)

Hm vielleicht isses morgen scho da :



			
				DHL.de schrieb:
			
		

> Packstücknummer: 0815
> Empfänger: Chef vom Dienst
> Status: Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> Status von: 19.04.07 15:34
> Vorgang: Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum


----------



## braintrust (19. April 2007)

toi toi toi 
pics bitte


----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2007)

Naja meins ist heut um 16:00 auf die Rampe geschoben worden. Also sind die unten aufgeführten Teile spätestens Montag zu haben! (ich bau das auf ESX um, das gabs ja im Outlet nicht für mich..).


----------



## gorn (19. April 2007)

ich hab heute mittag nochmal bei der hotline angerufen gehabt um mir meinen termin bestätigen zu lassen. und siehe da, es soll sich wohl nichts ändern.

für mich hiess das: 

ESX 6.0 in M und schokobraun montage in KW 18


mfg


----------



## klogrinder (19. April 2007)

Werd morgen mal anrufen wie das jetzt mit meinem Esx 7.0 in L aussieht, hab das Bike in M im Keller stehen aber ich will jetzt n L, Dienstag hab ich da angerufen, da meinte der Typ an der Leitung dass er den Rückholschein und das Bike in L weitergibt, mal schaun wanns was wird, ein Traum wärs wenns am Samstag noch käme(und diesmal bitte mit ganzem Matchmaker)


----------



## totalchaos (20. April 2007)

Kein Wunder das sich die Auslieferung immer mehr verzögert, wenn hier alle zig_mal bei Canyon anrufen, wegen des Liefertermins.

Last die Leute doch mal arbeiten.


----------



## MIBO (20. April 2007)

totalchaos schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das sich die Auslieferung immer mehr verzögert, wenn hier alle zig_mal bei Canyon anrufen, wegen des Liefertermins.
> 
> Last die Leute doch mal arbeiten.



das ist vielleicht bei ner kleinen Werkstatt um die Ecke so wo der der Schraubt auch noch ans Telefon rennen muss, bei Canyon sitzen mehrere Leuts an der Hotline die zumindest den Anschein erwecken als wären sie ausschliesslich dazu abgestellt.


----------



## koa5mu2 (20. April 2007)

Hallo,
habe gestern bei Canyon mein GC 7.0 in weiss und Größe s abgeholt. Mir hat von der Hotline Hr. Grube wieder "super gut"  geholfen, wie auch vor ein paar Wochen mit dem RR AL 8.0 !!
Kann leider keine Bilder machen, sieht aber richtig gut aus.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (20. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> das ist vielleicht bei ner kleinen Werkstatt um die Ecke so wo der der Schraubt auch noch ans Telefon rennen muss, bei Canyon sitzen mehrere Leuts an der Hotline die zumindest den Anschein erwecken als wären sie ausschliesslich dazu abgestellt.




Schön wärs, wenn da mehrere Leute sitzen,  was ich allerdings nicht glaube. Ich probiere schon seit gestern da durch zu kommen (mind schon 20mal probiert) um zu erfahren was nun mit meiner Bestellung ist. Habe bis heute noch keine Auftragsbestätigung mit Liefertermin bekommen.  
Bei der tollen Hotline kommt immer sofort diese Ansage: "Zurzeit sind alle Berater im Kundengespräch...." und dann wird man aufgrund zu hoher Telefonkosten nach einer Minute aus der Leitung befördert.  

Halloo wenn das Geschäft so gut läuft, dann stellt doch bitte noch jemand fürs Telefon und Briefe verschicken ein. Es kann ja wohl nicht war sein, dass man Kunden so lange auf die Folter spannt.


----------



## klogrinder (20. April 2007)

totalchaos schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das sich die Auslieferung immer mehr verzögert, wenn hier alle zig_mal bei Canyon anrufen, wegen des Liefertermins.
> 
> Last die Leute doch mal arbeiten.



klugscheiß?


----------



## ashtray (20. April 2007)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN, der DHL-Mann hat es doch tatsächlich gewagt heute bei mir nicht anzuhalten.  Die blöde Sendungsverfolgung hat sich seit gestern nicht geändert. Insgeheim habe ich gehofft, dass es vielleicht ein Fehler bei denen ist (da die wohl anscheinend ihre Scanner umstellen), aber nein, es hat nicht sollen sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2007)

Ätsch - ich hab mein verkratztes ES6 schon  - und reklamiert.

PS: An der Wippe. Die Wellpappe innen war verrutscht.


----------



## ashtray (20. April 2007)

Verkratzt? Wo denn?


----------



## gorn (20. April 2007)

kratzer , schrammen und macken ergeben character 

(schmarn, ich würd ich würde mich wohl auch bissl drüber ärgern)

[aber nur n ganz klein wenig]


----------



## william.80 (20. April 2007)

HipHipHurei  - habe heute mein XC5 bekommen und schon die ersten 80km hinter mich gebracht. Waren zum Grossteil zwar nur Strassenstrecken aber trotzdem spür ich mein Hinterteil nicht mehr, der Sitz ist ja Brettlhart , da geht ohne anständige Radlerhosen nichts mehr!

Mein Bike hatte trotz löcher im Karton gottseidank keine Kratzer oder Schrammen. Das einzige Problem dass ich habe ist das die Scheiben gelegentlich ein bisschen Scharben (als ob die Scheibe unwucht wäre oder der Reifen sich manchmal ein bisschen zur Seite bewegen würde und dadurch das Geräusch verursacht). Das Scharben tritt nicht bei jeder Umdrehung auf sondern nur manchmal, meist wenn man schneller unterwegs ist. Es brummt oder summt dann kurz und dann ist es wieder weg. Wenn man die Bremsen kurz zieht ist es auch wieder weg?

Was kann das sein


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (20. April 2007)

Ich schliese mich der Wartezeit an. Hab heute mein ESX 6.0 in schwarz bestellt.

Mitte Mai ist Liefertermin. Bin mal gespannt, ob es da wirklich kommt...


----------



## gorn (20. April 2007)

hallo "neuer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spasti0815 (21. April 2007)

Hat hier jeamand konkrete Infos bezüglich WXC?

Hier war doch mal KW 16 angesagt? 

Ist es dabei geblieben oder gabs auch hier verschiebungen?


----------



## ashtray (21. April 2007)

Lt. DHL müsste mein Bike heute hier ankommen, yeah .


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Lt. DHL müsste mein Bike heute hier ankommen, yeah .



Ich hoffs für dich


----------



## ashtray (21. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Ich hoffs für dich



Vielen Dank . Btw es ist da   . Mehr dazu in der Galerie.


----------



## djsouth2004 (21. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Vielen Dank . Btw es ist da   . Mehr dazu in der Galerie.



Na dann aml Herzlichen glückwunsch 
Hoffe meins kommt dann wie erwartet nächste Woche.
Aber mach mal Bilder vom Bike rein so schnell es geht


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. April 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Vielen Dank . Btw es ist da   . Mehr dazu in der Galerie.



Leider sind da keine Bilder. Ich würds gern mal sehen, damit ich mich langsam mental auch auf mein ESX 6.0 vorbereite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (21. April 2007)

hier sind die bilder: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145999&page=209

und ein RIESEN  GRATZI !!  @ashtray   jetzt kann der sommer endlich kommen, wa


----------



## j5enst (21. April 2007)

So, darf mich jetzt "endlich" auch in die Warteliste eintragen -> Weißes GC 7.0

Hoffe das Wetter ist ab KW 20 auch noch so toll.....


----------



## Beebob (22. April 2007)

Konnte gestern mein FRX 9.0 abholen - Liefertermin sollte eigentlich erst
KW 19 - 20 sein.
Naja, dann muss ich halt jetzt schon Radfahren !!!  

Überings an all die, die ein Spectral bestellt haben- in der Werkstatt
stand gestern ein 8.0 - ein super Bike - ultra leicht.
Ich glaube so einen Flitzer werde ich mir als 2 Rad auch noch kaufen - wenn
die Spaßkasse mir noch Geld gibt.


Weiterhin n alle noch Wartenden - viel Ausdauer und Erfolg !!!


----------



## braintrust (22. April 2007)

sehr geil das torque...kannst du vllt noch ein paar bilder mehr machen? 
heut ist doch so schönes wetter, perfekt für outdoor-pics


----------



## Moonshaker (22. April 2007)

wie die TORQUEs werden ausgeliefert?
AUF AUF RAUS mit denen..... mir kribbeltssssss..

MooN


----------



## vtrkalle (22. April 2007)

Hallo Mädels, wie sieht es aus, hat eine von euch schon ein WXC ausgeliefert bekommen?
Ich habe eine Bestellbestätigung vom WXC 8.0 erhalten da steht Verfügbarkeitstermin ab KW 15?
Als Montagetermin habe ich telefonisch KW 16 erfahren, eigentlich sollte das Rad jeden Tag eintreffen.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (22. April 2007)

> wie die TORQUEs werden ausgeliefert?
> AUF AUF RAUS mit denen..... mir kribbeltssssss..
> 
> MooN



Beebob hat sein FRX bekommen ... is aber nen Anderer Rahmen als die anderen Torques --> ergo musst du dich mit deiner FR8.0 bestellung noch ein bissl gedulden ... genau wie ich mit dem ESX


----------



## braintrust (22. April 2007)

soll für die ESX nicht diese woche schon die montage anlaufen?


----------



## 2stpsfwd (22. April 2007)

nein, leider nicht
 für das ESX ist der VMT auf ca. 18KW verlegt wurden (habe ich ja diesen gaaaanz tollen Brief bekommen) ... is also erst übernächste Woche

vertriebe mir die Zeit gerade mit der Planung von der Gardasee Tour diesen Herbst, dem Einarbeiten in mein neues GPS und ein paar Goodies fürs neue Radl (36Kettenblatt + Bashguard, Minion 1Ply 2.5 V+H und ein paar Schraubgriffe ... soweit der Plan)

... und Studium verlang auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit (bei dem Wetter is die Motivation aber ganz weit Unten)


----------



## Spasti0815 (22. April 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, wie sieht es aus, hat eine von euch schon ein WXC ausgeliefert bekommen?
> Ich habe eine Bestellbestätigung vom WXC 8.0 erhalten da steht Verfügbarkeitstermin ab KW 15?
> Als Montagetermin habe ich telefonisch KW 16 erfahren, eigentlich sollte das Rad jeden Tag eintreffen.



Hallo, bin zwar kein Mädel, kann dir aber trotzdem weiterhelfen!

Habe gerade von Canyon erfahren, dass leider beim  WXC noch einige Hauptkomponenten fehlen, welche in KW 17 bzw 18 erwaret werden. Danach sollte der Zusammenbau und der Versand stattfinden!

Warum erinnert mich das so an mein bestelltes ESX grün???

Also wird sich meine Freundin noch ein wenig gedulden müssen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (23. April 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> nein, leider nicht
> für das ESX ist der VMT auf ca. 18KW verlegt wurden (habe ich ja diesen gaaaanz tollen Brief bekommen) ... is also erst übernächste Woche



na den brief hab ich ja auch  
aber heute beginnt doch schon kw17 oder bin ich da falsch, hab auch grad kein planer mit kw zur hand....dann werden die doch nächste woche montiert oder fehlen die katzenaugen, a-head-kappen,reflektoren noch?


----------



## wlkr (23. April 2007)

Jepp, wir haben KW 17  !!!
Aber die KW 18 ist viiiel zu kurz! Dienstag ist frei, Montag arbeitet damit eh kaum jemand. Dann einen Haufen Bikes zusammenbasteln UND die Post muß die ja auch noch vorbei bringen... 
Ich bin ja dafür, dass die mit den roten Rädern beginnen ;-)
Aber im Ernst, vor übernächster Woche gleube ich nicht dran :-(


----------



## mizili (23. April 2007)

So, da wir nun KW 17 haben und in dieser Woche die Montage von meinem WXC stattfinden soll, nehme ich mal meinen Platz im Wartezimmer ein. 

Hoffe das ich nicht all zu lange hier sein muss!


----------



## Dickie76 (23. April 2007)

Ich kann alle ESX'ler mit "Sonderfarbe" nur noch mal auf meinen Post von letzter Woche verweisen, in dem ich auf die Information der Hotline verwiesen habe, dass die Bikes bereits in KW 17 montiert und in KW 18 versendet werden. Heißt, ich gehe von einer Lieferung in der nächsten Woche aus...wie unglablich das klingt!!!! *traummodus an* nächste Woche *traummodus aus* Aber sicherheitshalber gehe ich auch mal KW 19 aus. Bin ja ein gebranttes Kind 

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## ESX7.0 (23. April 2007)

hallo

nun haben mir 2 mitarbeiter von canyon bestätigt: ESX werden diese woche montiert und nächste woche ausgeliefert!! 

yeah!!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

ESX7.0 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> nun haben mir 2 mitarbeiter von canyon bestätigt: ESX werden diese woche montiert und nächste woche ausgeliefert!!
> 
> yeah!!



Nur die Sonderfarben oder alle ESX?


----------



## ESX7.0 (23. April 2007)

mhh.... weiss nur über das grüne bescheid leider!!


----------



## vtrkalle (23. April 2007)

Ich habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert, alle Teile sind vorhanden.
Die ersten  wurden schon letzte Woche zusammengebaut und werden diese Woche versendet. Meins ist aber leider nicht dabei, es wird aber diese Woche zusammengebaut und nächste Woche verschickt.



Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin zwar kein Mädel, kann dir aber trotzdem weiterhelfen!
> 
> Habe gerade von Canyon erfahren, dass leider beim  WXC noch einige Hauptkomponenten fehlen, welche in KW 17 bzw 18 erwaret werden. Danach sollte der Zusammenbau und der Versand stattfinden!
> 
> ...


----------



## braintrust (23. April 2007)

geil-o-mat!
der tag ist gerettet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (23. April 2007)

Habe gerade vom Postmann meine Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Liefertermin in der 13. KW  Wie geil, da fahr ich schon seit ein paar Wochen auf meinem ESX rum und merks gar nicht   Aber mal im Ernst: Was läuft denn bei euch fürn Film in Koblenz?

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## ESX7.0 (23. April 2007)

hallo

so ist es mir heute auch schon ergangen!! ein nettes briefchen von canyon mit KW 13!! 

auch alle anderen bestellbestätigungen waren mit dieser woche!!

mfg


----------



## Spasti0815 (23. April 2007)

Hallo!

Habe auch eben die Mitteilung bekommen, dass die gesamten Komponenten für sämtliche WXC vorhanden sind. 

Werden angeblich gerade monitiert und danach umgehend ausgeliefert!

Da wird sich meine Freundin freuen!

Verstehe zwar das Mail von vor 3 Tagen nicht, worin mitgeteilt wurde, dass noch Hauptkomponenten fehlen würden und sich die Montage bis KW 18 verschieben würde!

Ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

Also hab grad die Besätigung vom Briefträger bekommen, wo drin steht, dass die ESX-Montage KW 19 stattfindet. Irgendwie bin ich der Meinung, dass sich das noch weiter hinauszögert


----------



## Splashfin (23. April 2007)

ne, glaub ich jetzt net...

weil der Postverkehr meißtens um Wochen hinterherhinkt und somit nur die Hotlineansagen up-To Date sind.


----------



## wlkr (23. April 2007)

ich habe heute auch mit der hotline telefoniert:
mein rotes esx wird ende dieser woche gebastelt und anfang nächster verschickt. schön...
verschoben wurde der vmt damals auf kw 18.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

Ich bin verwirrt, die einen sagen das, auf meiner Bestätigung steht das, da weiss man nicht was man noch glauben soll


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (23. April 2007)

arrgh ihr sollt doch nich alle da anrufen.
Ich komm doch dann nicht durch. Immer nur Warteschlange...

@wlkr
ein rotes ESX   - nicccce
Der Rahmen sieht soo scharf aus - aber der Preis


----------



## Airwastl (23. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

hab vorhin bei Canyon angerufen und meinen Liefertermin bestätigen lassen! Bleibt bei KW 18!

Die haben mir aber auch gesagt, dass erst 1 Torque FRX ausgeliefert wurde!!!!!!!!   Dann bekomm ich ja fast ein Unikat, wenn das so weiter geht!

An alle: Haltet durch! Es lohnt sich   

Gruß 
Basti


----------



## gorn (23. April 2007)

was sind denn "sonderfarben" ? 

sind das die, die man erst anklicken muss, dass die kleinen männchen im computer das rad schnell umpinseln? 

ist denn "hot chocolate brown" ne sonderfarbe?


----------



## chs (23. April 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, wie sieht es aus, hat eine von euch schon ein WXC ausgeliefert bekommen?
> Ich habe eine Bestellbestätigung vom WXC 8.0 erhalten da steht Verfügbarkeitstermin ab KW 15?
> Als Montagetermin habe ich telefonisch KW 16 erfahren, eigentlich sollte das Rad jeden Tag eintreffen.



Hi,

warte auch auf mein WXC 8.0...seit anfang Januar.  
Ich will Dir Deinen Optimismus ja nicht schmälern, aber nach meinem Kenntniss Stand, werden laut Canyon-Planung erst morgen die fehlenden Komponenten geliefert...wenn alles gut geht.  D.h. aber auch, dass wir frühestens nächste Woche die Bikes haben...


----------



## tschobi (23. April 2007)

Jepp, mein grünes ESX(M)wird Ende der Woche montiert und geht nächste Woche raus.     
Hoffe bekomme es dann auch noch nächste Woche!

Also, der Kampf nimmt ein Ende. 
Hoffe nur das man sich diesmal auf die Aussagen verlassen kann.


----------



## braintrust (23. April 2007)

also werden die ESX doch diese woche schon montiert und nächste woche schon ausgeliefert oder ?
wann bekommt man so in der regel den bescheid, dass man einzahlen soll, ich hab vorkasse gewählt.
 muss ich da warten bis die das komplett verpackt haben oder zu beginn der montage?


----------



## Spasti0815 (23. April 2007)

Also bei mir war es so, dass ich ein Mail bekommen habe, nachdem das Bike versandbereit bei Canyon stand.

Mit Versandbereit meine ich, dass der Aufbau komplett war und auch (das von mir gewählte) Optitune durchgeführt war.

Spast

Ps: wünsche euch viel Spass mit dem "Grünen"! 
Hatte es ursprünglich auch geordert, wollte bzw konnte es nicht méhr erwarten und habe auf grau geswitcht - habe dadurch schon einige Trails in Angriff genommen - FREUT EUCH ! ! ! !


----------



## urknall (23. April 2007)

Letzte Woche Donnerstag 19.04.2007 Besuch bei Canyon in Koblenz: Probefahrt XC vs. ES.

- Eine Nacht Besinnung und Entscheidungsfindung -

Freitag 20.04.2007: telefonische Bestellung XC 6.0

Montag 23.04.2007: Versandbestätigungsemail von Canyon

Dienstag - Mittwoch: Dienstreise

Rückkehr Donnerstag: XC 6.0 steht in meinem Büro und wartet auf seinen Zusammenbau und ersten Einsatz! ????? Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Donnerstag 19.04.2007 Besuch bei Canyon in Koblenz: Probefahrt XC vs. ES.
> 
> - Eine Nacht Besinnung und Entscheidungsfindung -
> 
> ...



Warste vom ES nicht begeistert oder wieso ist deine Entscheidung auf ein XC gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urknall (23. April 2007)

ES war mir ne Nummer zu Hardcore. Das Teil hat sich für mich wie ein Panzer gefahren. Liegt wohl auch daran, ich komme von nem Hardhardtail sprich völlig ungefedert und bin damit bisher alles gefahren. Da wäre wohl auch der Umstieg von Null Federung auf 140 mm wenig sinnvoll gewesen.

Zudem hab ich keine Gebirge sondern nur Berge (bis ca 800m) vor der Haustür, d. h. ich werde wohl zu 90 % der Zeit besser mit dem XC unterwegs sein. Das ES ist schon ein Feines Gerät keine Frage. Jedoch kann ich für meinen Teil sicherlich mit dem XC genauso alles fahren, wie mit dem ES nur vielleicht manche Abfahrten um einiges langsamer. Dafür hab ich dann auf der Geraden und am Berg den Vorteil mit dem XC, sowie Gewicht... Bin auch nicht so der Typ der sich mit dem Rad mehr in der Luft als auf dem Boden fortbewegt.

Mit Sicherheit wird sich in nächster Zeit mein Fahrstil bedingt auch durch die Federung ändern und ich werde sehen, das mehr und schneller geht, als vorher total ungefedert. Das XC wird dann irgendwann vielleicht anfangen zu leiden und ich werde Erbarmen und ein Argument haben mir nächstes Jahr oder in zwei Jahren ein ES/ESX zuzulegen 

Aber im Moment fand ich das ES für meinen Zweck und Einsatzgebiet nicht so angebracht.

Gruß


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

Aso okay, ich stand nämlich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung, hab mich aber dann nach langem hin und her ein ESX bestellt. Wird jetzt auch mein erstes Fully sein, bin davor auch ein HT gefahren und auch überall damit runtergekommen. Vor meiner Haustür befinden sich auch nur Berge, aber ich für meinen Teil möchte es zukünftig bergab krachen lassen, und da war mit der Federweg am XC zu wenig. Da bin ich am Hang lieber ein bissl länger unterwegs, hab aber dafür mehr Spaß beim downhill. Aber jeder setzt seine Prioritäten woanders. 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass unsere Bikes bald kommen


----------



## urknall (23. April 2007)

Ja ich drücke allen ES/ESXlern die Daumen, dass ihre Teile bald ankommen. Im Moment wäre es auch ein guter Zeitpunkt gewesen ein ES zu bestellen, weil die Wartezeiten nicht lange sind, aber XC ist wohl eher mein Ding.

Ich hab schon mit nem Kumpel geredet, der will mir helfen die Dämpfer wirklich richtig auf mich abzustimmen, dann kann ich es auch mit dem XC richtig krachen lassen...

Mein letzter Mountainbike Kauf liegt 12 Jahre zurück (komisch und es fährt immer noch ). Hab in letzter Zeit die Freude am Fahren wiederentdeckt und wer weiss vielleicht dauert der nächste Kauf eines Bike z. B. ESX dann nicht mehr 12 Jahre sondern nur noch 2...


----------



## klogrinder (23. April 2007)

shit doppelt
sry


----------



## klogrinder (23. April 2007)

Sodala ich bin auch noch am warten, nach folgender Geschichte:
ESX 7.0 in grey am 6.4 übers Internet geordert,am 13.4 ist das Bike dann bei mir eingetroffen soweit so gut, das erste war, dass der matchmaker links durch war gut ok, kann ja wie auch immer passieren, gleich angerufen und reklamiert. Dann den Tag drauf konnts ned lassen, eine kurze Runde gedreht, nachdem ich dann den Sattel auf die passende Höhe gebracht hab, hab ich bemerkt das mir mein Rahmen in M klein vorkommt, dieses Gefühl hat ich zuvor schon bei der Oberrohrlänge, hab mir aber nichts dabei gedacht weils mein erstes Fully ist(fahre ein 51er Hardtail), jedoch als ich dann gesehen hab dass ich die Stütze bis knapp 2 cm vor der Markierung der Syntace draußen hatte, kam das Gefühl langsam dass ich gern ein größeres Bike, somit ein L will(bin 1,80 groß, schrittlänge 84), gut canyon gemailt, kam nix, Dienstag 17.4 angerufen, kein Prob bekomm einen Rückholschein und solls zurückschicken, wird geprüft und dann bekomm ich ein L, rückholschein kam letzten Freitag den 20.4, eingepackt hatte ichs da schon, denn soll ja schnell gehen, zugeklebt Aufkjleber drauf Reourenzettelrein und los gings so ca um 2 oder 3 Uhr, war ja Vormittag in der Schule und naja für mein dafürhalten sollte das Bike heute bei Canyon angekommen sein, hab aber nichts gehört, somit wart ich jetzt und werd spätestens morgen Abend mal anrufen, was meint ihr denn wie lang sowas dann dauert denn das ESX 7.0 is in L als Express da, da hab ich also Glück, gibts da Erfahrungen von irgendjemandem wie lang sowas dauert, will jetzt endlich fahren vor allem weil ich das nächste Wochenende noch nichtmal was lernen muss

lg
Tobi


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

Bezahlt Canyon den Versand? Und wie schauts mit deinem Geld aus? Bekommste des zugeschickt, sobald Canyon die Ware hat?


----------



## Hirnie (23. April 2007)

Hi nun reih ich mich mal bei den Leuten die das Wartezimmer belegen ein!! 

Werde mir in den nächsten Tagen das ESX 6.0 in Hot Chcoolate Braun bestellen!! Habe mir jetzt ein ganzes Wochenende gedanken gemacht was es nun werden soll!! Aber jetzt ist meine Entscheidung gefallen  !! 

So da das auch mein erster Beitrag ist will ich mich auch noch kurz vorstellen  !
Mein Name ist Florian bin 21Jahre und komme aus dem schönen Mülheim-Kärlich bei Koblenz!!  

Dan mal ein Lautes *HALLO* von meiner Seite aus

Gruß Flo


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Hi nun reih ich mich mal bei den Leuten die das Wartezimmer belegen ein!!
> 
> Werde mir in den nächsten Tagen das ESX 6.0 in Hot Chcoolate Braun bestellen!! Habe mir jetzt ein ganzes Wochenende gedanken gemacht was es nun werden soll!! Aber jetzt ist meine Entscheidung gefallen  !!
> 
> ...




Hi Flo,

ich hoffe nur für dich, dass du kein S bestellen möchtest, weil "Hot Chcoolate Braun " in dieser Farbe ausverkauft ist.


----------



## djsouth2004 (23. April 2007)

Diese Woche müsste mein XC 3 ankommen 

Hoffe das klappt war ja eins aus dem Outlet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (23. April 2007)

keine Ahnung wie das mit Versand is, den Versand zu denen hin da hab ich einen Rückholschein eben letzten Freitag bekommen, den Versand vom neuen weiß ich nicht, dazu auch gleich zum Geld, wieso solln die mir das Geld zurückzahlen ich will ja das gleiche nur in L steht doch drin


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2007)

Sorry des mit der anderen Rahmengröße hab ich überlesen


----------



## eisenarsch (23. April 2007)

mein esx 8.0 (in rot!) soll in der 19 kw kommen.da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## 2stpsfwd (23. April 2007)

hmm na hoffentlich gibt Canyon früh genug bescheid wenn das Radl versendet wird ... damit ich für den Postboten noch nen Blumenstrauß besorgen kann


----------



## urknall (23. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Sorry des mit der anderen Rahmengröße hab ich überlesen



Du wirfst da gerade was durcheinander:

Hirnie war das mit dem ESX in braun und klogrinder will einfach nur Rahmengrößentausch machen.


----------



## Hirnie (23. April 2007)

Will auch die Größe M haben hoffe das es noch da ist wenn ich bestellen fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (23. April 2007)

Sers hab mir jetzt auch n Canyon bestellt 
Leider gibts keine ESX 6.0 in schwarz mehr ABER:

es gab ja noch das ES 6.0 ...kostet zwar 100 mehr aber man lebt ja nur einmal.

Is n Express bike und sollte diese Woche noch rausgehen 
Hoffe das es dann bald und hoffentlcih unbeschädigt ankommt 

MFG

DaMistaM

@Trail knowledge: schade das deins erst im Mai kommt


----------



## djsouth2004 (24. April 2007)

Ich habe mal eine frage an euch!Und zwar habe ich mir aus dem Outlet ein Canyon Nerve XC 3 2006 in XL bestellt (Telefonisch).Man sagte mir das es in ca 2 Wochen kommen sollte, diese Woche müsste es also ankommen  
Habe eine Bestell bestätigung schon erhalten 3-4 Tage nach dem bestellen!Nun meine frage das ganze wird per Nachname bezahlt, bekommt man vor der Auslieferung nochmal einen brief oder so etwas?Oder kommt es dann einfach in der besagten Woche?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!
Mfg Tim


----------



## ashtray (24. April 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine frage an euch!Und zwar habe ich mir aus dem Outlet ein Canyon Nerve XC 3 2006 in XL bestellt (Telefonisch).Man sagte mir das es in ca 2 Wochen kommen sollte, diese Woche müsste es also ankommen
> Habe eine Bestell bestätigung schon erhalten 3-4 Tage nach dem bestellen!Nun meine frage das ganze wird per Nachname bezahlt, bekommt man vor der Auslieferung nochmal einen brief oder so etwas?Oder kommt es dann einfach in der besagten Woche?
> 
> Danke schonmal im vorraus!
> Mfg Tim



Hallo Tim,

du bekommst, sobald der Bock versendet wurde, eine Versandbestätigung per eMail. Ich hab nach der Versandbestätigung nochmals bei Canyon angerufen und habe mir den Ident-Code der Sendung geben lassen, damit ich die Lieferung online unter www.dhl.de/sendungsverfolgung verfolgen konnte.

Gruß


----------



## djsouth2004 (24. April 2007)

Ok, dank dir!Hoffe das sie die E-Mail auch richtig aufgeschrieben haben  
Ansonsten einfahc mal abwarten bis Samstag abend, hoffe das es kommt will endlich fahren


----------



## klogrinder (24. April 2007)

Sodala es geht weiter,
heute bei Canyon angerufen, der freundliche Herr am anderen Ende hat mir mitgeteilt dass mein zurückgeschicktes ESX 7.0 in M heute bei denen eingetroffen ist, das DIng wird jetzt geprüft und danach bekomm ich das Bike in L, yippie, hoffe natürlich dass das ganze schnell vor sich geht, mit etwas Glück könnte das Bike in L am Donnerstag weggeschickt werden, somit bestände eine große Chance am Wochenende noch fahren zu können, aber ganz ehrlich is diese Chance eher klein, ich hoff es nur , vor allem weil ich das Wochenende drauf wieder was lernen muss und das kommende Woche absolut frei hätte vom Lernen dazu dann noch der MAifeiertag, das wäre einfach perfekt.
lg


----------



## wlkr (24. April 2007)

nabend!
jetzt, da der VMT näher rückt, tauchen einige Fragen auf:

-liegt dem Rad eine Montageanleitung mit den erforderlichen Drehmomenten bei? Nicht dass das Rad da steht/liegt und ich noch hecktisch googlen muss...
Ich habe gerade bei Easton gesucht, aber für einen Monkeylite XC nichts gefunden.

-liegt Canyon gar noch Montagepaste bei?! ich habe in anderen Beiträgen von Farbe gehört, da ist das ja vielleicht nicht abwegig und soviele Lenker wollte ich in nächster Zeit nicht montieren.

vielen Dank und tschüss


----------



## tschobi (25. April 2007)

Wenn du ein lackiertes bike bestellt hast, bekommst du ein Fläschen der jeweiligen Farbe dabei.
Montageanleitung liegt auch bei, Montagepaste weiß ich nicht, vielleicht mal die Hotline callen.


----------



## AirZonk! (25. April 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wenn du ein lackiertes bike bestellt hast, bekommst du ein Fläschen der jeweiligen Farbe dabei.



ach wirklich?

hab ein grand canyon 6.0 bestellt. was ist denn noch so alles dabei außer montageanleitung und lack?


----------



## Didi123 (25. April 2007)

AirZonk! schrieb:


> ach wirklich?
> 
> hab ein grand canyon 6.0 bestellt. was ist denn noch so alles dabei außer montageanleitung und lack?



'Ne ganze Menge Reflektoren...!


----------



## Christian_74 (25. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (25. April 2007)

Und die Biester gehen sauschwer runter... Weiß noch, dasss mir die Teile damals ganz schön um die Ohren geflogen sind bei meinem 2002er YellowStone  

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## GerhardO (25. April 2007)

Man muss doch nur den weissen Knopf in der Mitte drehen und schon kann man das ganze Teil wegnehmen. War zumindest bei meinem letzten ES5 so.


----------



## urknall (25. April 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Donnerstag 19.04.2007 Besuch bei Canyon in Koblenz: Probefahrt XC vs. ES.
> 
> - Eine Nacht Besinnung und Entscheidungsfindung -
> 
> ...



Hallo allerseits,

es ist Mittwoch und ich bin von meiner Dienstreise aus Köln zurück.

Szenario:

Mein Wohnsitz während der Woche und Arbeitsplatz ist in Niedersachsen.
Wochenende bin ich meist in der Heimat im Saarland in gemeinsamer Wohnung mit Freundin.

Nerve XC 6.0 Lieferung zum Arbeitsplatz veranlasst, gar kein Problem laut Canyon Mitarbeiter...

Gestern Abend ruft Freundin auf dem Handy an, was ich denn bitte schön für über 1800 Euro per Nachnahme bestellt habe.
Ok nach fast 20 Kölsch ticken die Rädschen im Kopf doch etwas langsamer und ich hab dann doch bissl gebraucht bis ich realisiert habe, daß das Rad an die falsche Adresse geschickt wurde. Ich hab dann auch bedingt durch meinen alkoholisierten Zustand keine wirkliche Argumentationsgrundlage für meine Neuinvestition gefunden 

Also werde ich wohl bis Freitag warten müssen, bis ich das Rad von der Post abholen kann.


----------



## doozer2006 (25. April 2007)

So Jungs es ist soweit, mein MTB Ultimate CF 9.0 ist fertig und kann in Koblenz abgeholt werden.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch mal ein großes Lob an Canyon loswerden. 

Habe mein Bike am 12.03.07 bestellt. Leider konnte der erste Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden (KW12/13). Ein freundliches Briefchen flatterte am 21.03.07 ins Haus, neuer Montagetermin KW 17. Und siehe da wir haben KW 17 und alles termingerecht eingehalten.  

Von meiner Seite ein ganz dickes Lob an Canyon aber auch an die hilfsbereiten Mitarbeiter der Hotline, sowie im Shop, die mir immer freundlich und kompetent weitergeholfen haben.

Allen Anderen, auch denjenigen, die keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht haben, drücke ich die Daumen, dass auch sie ihre Bikes bald in Händen halten werden!


----------



## braintrust (25. April 2007)

so, heute ist bergfest von kw 17


----------



## Sticktogether (25. April 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wenn du ein lackiertes bike bestellt hast, bekommst du ein Fläschen der jeweiligen Farbe dabei.



Also so ein Lackfläschchen war bei mir nicht dabei!!! Hat das Jemand bekommen!?


----------



## MIBO (25. April 2007)

Wie lange wird denn eigentlich für eine Montage gebraucht, also ich meine den Zeitraum zwischen Montage und Bike abholbereit.
Mein T.9 soll nächsten Freitag zusammen geschraubt werden, wäre natürlich prima wenn ich es dann auch Freitag Abend oder zumindest Samstag abholen könnte so das es sich nicht um noch ne weitere Woche verlängert.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## AirZonk! (25. April 2007)

würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## Airwastl (25. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

laut Auftragsbestätigung is mein voraussichtlicher Montagetermin der 4.5. (also auch Freitag) hab gestern nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert und ihn mir bestätigen lassen! Bleibt alles beim alten.
Ich kanns frühestens Samstag (5.5.) abholen (wenn ich glück hab), wenns nich rechtzeitig wird eben die woche drauf. 
Am Telefon haben die auch zu mir gesagt, dass sie mit dem Montieren leicht im Verzug sind! (also nicht wundern, wenns noch etwas länger dauert)

So ähnlich wirds bei euch auch aussehen denk ich mir.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (25. April 2007)

Sohoo, endlich Prüfungsfrei (für dieses Semester)

Und weil der Tag so schön ist und andere schon jubeln, dass ihr ESX schon diese Woche montiert wird, hab auch gleich mal bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob es was neues gibt.
Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die fehlenden Teile erst ende dieser Woche kommen   und erst nächste Woche montiert wird.

Bestellt ist ein ESX 6.0 schwarz in S

Das es erst nächste Woche montiert wird, ist mir erstmal nich so wichtig. KW18 war ja sowieso geplant und das scheint auch so zu klappen. 
Ich finds nur komisch, dass die fehlenden Teile anscheinend noch nicht da sind, aber trotzdem einigen schon erzählt wird, das die esx diese Woche montiert werden? Vielleicht betrifft's ja nur die ESX in schwarz, kene Ahnung

Ich geh heut erstmal ein lecker Pilsbier trinken und mach Urlaub bis kw18


----------



## GerhardO (25. April 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> ... dass sie mit dem Montieren leicht im Verzug sind! (also nicht wundern, wenns noch etwas länger dauert)
> 
> So ähnlich wirds bei euch auch aussehen denk ich mir.



Na, toll... liefert uns C. nun wieder einen Grund, noch saurer zu werden, als ohnehin schon?!


----------



## Hitzi (25. April 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Also so ein Lackfläschchen war bei mir nicht dabei!!! Hat das Jemand bekommen!?



War bei mir auch nicht dabei - und ich hatte bei der Auslieferung schon einen kleinen Lackschaden.

Hatte das auch bei Canyon angezeigt und auch daraufhin wurde nicht angeboten  eine Flasche mit Lack auszuliefern.
Auch die Nr. der Farbe wurde nicht mitgeteilt.

Wer hat also eine Flasche bekommen???

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## klogrinder (25. April 2007)

Sodala 
mal wieder den aktuellen Stand:
Heute flatterte eine Mail von Canyon rein, dass ich bezahlen soll, Bike is fertig.Gut, mein Bike war ja aus einem Tausch(hab das Esx in M zurückgeschickt, will ein L), daruafhin ruf ich da an, ca 2 sekunden in der Schleife, das hat mich schon als erstes erstaunt, dann einen super komptenten und überaus freundlichen Herren am Telefon, der mich sogar nochmal zurückgerufen hat und mir versichert hat, dass mein Bike noch diese Woche rausgeht, bzw. das er der Sache intern nachgeht und das regelt, ziemlich geil muss ich sagen  , leider hab ich nicht expilzit nach dem Namen gefragt
Jetzt hoff ich dass mein Bike morgen raus geht und es damit dann auch zum Samstag noch was werden könnte, des weiteren hoff ich natürlich auch dass das Bike jetzt passt(hatte ein M is 47er Höhe bei 1,80 und 84er schrittlänge, jetzt hab ich in L geswitcht ein 51er Rahmen, diese Höhe fahr ich auch am Hardtail, soll man zwar nicht vergleichen, aber soll zeigen dass ich größere Rahmen gewohnt bin)
ich hoff dann mal aufs Wochenende


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. April 2007)

Hoff ich für dich auch....aber L wird dir bestimmt passen als M bei deiner Größe


----------



## klogrinder (25. April 2007)

PPS sagt ab 84er sl L RAhmen bis auf das Oberrohr hab ich auch keine bedenken, kann nur nochmal wiederholn bin einen 51er rahmen schon vom ht gewohnt, auch eher groß für meine Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (25. April 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Na, toll... liefert uns C. nun wieder einen Grund, noch saurer zu werden, als ohnehin schon?!



Ein paar Tage hin oder her ist doch jetzt auch egal  Der Termin der Abholung bzw. des Versands ist in greifbarer Nähe  

Also Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch! 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## 2stpsfwd (25. April 2007)

> Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die fehlenden Teile erst ende dieser Woche kommen  und erst nächste Woche montiert wird.



muss nicht unbedingt nur an der Farbe liegen! ESX schwarz in einer größeren größe sind die Rahmen evtl. schon da und die S Rahmen sind noch auf den weg nach Koblenz! (wenns überhaupt an dem Rahmen liegt - andere Anbauteile sind ja von Modell zu Modell auch Unterschiedlich) Also ich warte einfach mal ab: IDEALFALL - dieses WE klingelt der Postbote ... habe Mo+Di Frei und Mittwoch auch ab Mittag viel zeit ... die könnte man gut auf ein paar schönen SingleTrails verbringen!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. April 2007)

> Bestellt ist ein ESX 6.0 schwarz in S



Hab ebenfalls ein ESX 6.0 in schwarz bestellt. Vorrausichtlicher Montagetermin ist ja KW 19 also in 2 Wochen?! Oder stand bei dir auf der Besätigung was anderes drauf?


----------



## 2stpsfwd (25. April 2007)

> Hab ebenfalls ein ESX 6.0 in schwarz bestellt. Vorrausichtlicher Montagetermin ist ja KW 19 also in 2 Wochen?! Oder stand bei dir auf der Besätigung was anderes drauf?



also auf meinen Schreiben stand für das -ESX 6.0 Schwarz M- die 18KW als Montagetermin


----------



## braintrust (25. April 2007)

vllt je nach rahmengröße?


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (25. April 2007)

nö esx in S - KW18 und zwar dem Herrn am Telefon zufolge "definitiv"

vielleicht greift ja wirklich das angekündigte: "wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt zuerst"? sind ja immerhin ne Menge ESX in KW18 zu montieren...


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. April 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> nö esx in S - KW18 und zwar dem Herrn am Telefon zufolge "definitiv"
> 
> vielleicht greift ja wirklich das angekündigte: "wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt zuerst"? sind ja immerhin ne Menge ESX in KW18 zu montieren...



komisch, aber vllt auf logisch,weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so viele Bikes in einer Woche zusammenbauen, deswegen gehts bestimmt noch in die KW 19. Aber wenn es schon Kw 18 fertig wäre, umso besser


----------



## braintrust (25. April 2007)

na hauptsache da schleicht sich nich der fehlerteufel ein..wäre echt schade


----------



## Didi123 (26. April 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> War bei mir auch nicht dabei - und ich hatte bei der Auslieferung schon einen kleinen Lackschaden.
> 
> Hatte das auch bei Canyon angezeigt und auch daraufhin wurde nicht angeboten  eine Flasche mit Lack auszuliefern.
> Auch die Nr. der Farbe wurde nicht mitgeteilt.
> ...



Hab' extra noch mal nachgeschaut - ich hab' auch keines bekommen...!


----------



## tschobi (26. April 2007)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei meinem Rennrad ein Fläschen da bei, somit gehe ich davon aus das ich dieses Jahr wieder ein Fläschen mitbekomme.

Vielleicht sind das auch irgendwelche Sparmaßnahmen!!!?????
Abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbley_canyon (26. April 2007)

Hallo,  

normalerweise liegen bei allen Rädern kleine Lackfläschchen bei. Außnahme sind nur die anodisierten Räder. 

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Spasti0815 (26. April 2007)

Laut meinen Infos von Canyon:

WXC verschoben auf Mitte Mai!!

ohne weiteren Kommentar!


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (26. April 2007)

Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos von Canyon:
> 
> WXC verschoben auf Mitte Mai!!
> 
> ohne weiteren Kommentar!



Habe auch mal vorsichtshalber angerufen, da nächste Woche mein VMT wäre...

"Oh, mmmh, entschuldigung, ich sehe gerade das Sie nicht informiert wurden. Es fehlt noch eine Hauptkomponente, der VMT wird sich auf Mitte/Ende Mai verschieben...."


----------



## AirZonk! (26. April 2007)

hört auf damit.... ich wills nicht hören!


----------



## braintrust (26. April 2007)

nur WXC?!
sorry


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (26. April 2007)

Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos von Canyon:
> 
> WXC verschoben auf Mitte Mai!!
> 
> ohne weiteren Kommentar!



Hoffentlich nicht die ESX auch... Kumpel hat am Montag ES bestellt, heute ist es angekommen. Ist zwar ein Expressbike,aber wieso kann das nicht auch so bei den anderen Modellen sein ?


----------



## MX33 (26. April 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> normalerweise liegen bei allen Rädern kleine Lackfläschchen bei. Außnahme sind nur die anodisierten Räder.
> 
> ...



@ dbley_canyon

Das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen .Bei meinem XC7 in weiß war z.b. kein Lack-Fläschchen dabei. Habe extra nochmal einen der vielen kompetenten Aushilfskräfte bei der Abholung meines XC danach gefragt.


----------



## Airwastl (26. April 2007)

greetz,

das Durcheinander mit den Lackfläschchen gab es die letzten Jahre auch! Als ich 2005 mein ES5 abgeholt habe, hab ich gefragt ob ich denn auch so ein Lackfläschen bekomme, da es mehrere Leute gab, die davon berichtet hatten. Aber der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass ich keins bekommen könnte. (aus welchem Grund auch immer)
Na ja, der Lack hat bis jetzt trotzdem ganz gut gehalten. Und mal ehrlich! Muss denn ein Bike nicht wenigstens etwas verkratzt sein?!   

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. April 2007)

Um auch mal was positive Stimmung hier rein zu bringen. Ein Grand Canyon am *17.03.* bestellt (persönlich im Laden) und am* 12.04.*  dort auch abgeholt. Das sind gerade mal 4 Wochen! Bei einem damals errechneten voraussichtlichen Montagetermin in der 19.KW ist das eine Zeitersparniss von nochmals 4 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (27. April 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> greetz,
> 
> das Durcheinander mit den Lackfläschchen gab es die letzten Jahre auch! Als ich 2005 mein ES5 abgeholt habe, hab ich gefragt ob ich denn auch so ein Lackfläschen bekomme, da es mehrere Leute gab, die davon berichtet hatten. Aber der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass ich keins bekommen könnte. (aus welchem Grund auch immer)
> Na ja, der Lack hat bis jetzt trotzdem ganz gut gehalten. Und mal ehrlich! Muss denn ein Bike nicht wenigstens etwas verkratzt sein?!
> ...



Klar, die Kratzer machen erst den richtigen Style! Trotzdem will ich für große  Lackabplatzer oder sowas wie letztes Jahr wieder ein Fläschchen dabei, sonst müsste ich mir die Farbe ja beim Lacker anmischen lassen 

Außerdem ist die Aussage ja wohl eindeutig! also kann man auch drauf bestehen.


> Hallo,
> 
> normalerweise liegen bei allen Rädern kleine Lackfläschchen bei. Außnahme sind nur die anodisierten Räder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dickie76 (27. April 2007)

@ all ESX'ler

Ruf doch mal einer an und höre mal nach, wie der Stand für die ESX in grün/rot ist. Will net schon wieder anrufen. Wenn die in ihrem System immer registrieren, wenn man anruft dürfte meine Liste mittlerweile recht lang sein  

ICH WILL MEIN BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## gorn (27. April 2007)

nabend die damen, 

schade dass es dieses wochenende doch nichts mehr mit den sonderfarben-esx geworden ist. (nein, ich habe nicht angerufen  )

s wird wirklich zeit, dass ich wieder ein rad bekomme - bin unter der woche mit nem geliehenen rad wo mitgefahren ... und fast gestorben. 

tausche nun ausgelutschte lunge + gummibeine gegen leistungsfähigere exemplare. 

mfg + viel spaß beim sommersonne-grill-wochenende


----------



## lucaffeman (27. April 2007)

Wollte gerade ein Bike bestellen aber ....

Das ESX6.0 egal welche Farbe ist komplett ausverkauft  

Tja und das Torque 8 dauert mir zu lange bis es geliefert werden kann,
jetzt muss ich mal grübeln was ich mache damit ich einen fahrbaren Untersatz bekomme.

Schade finde ich auch ich habe gestern und heute morgen 23x angerufen und beim 24. mal ist es mir gelungen mal keine Musik zu hören sondern gleich einen Hotline Mitarbeiter ans Fon zu bekommen.

Grüsse

Flo


----------



## Sticktogether (27. April 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> normalerweise liegen bei allen Rädern kleine Lackfläschchen bei. Außnahme sind nur die anodisierten Räder.
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Nerve XC 4.0 (M)(Race Black) war leider auch keins dabei. Können wir das über das Forum regeln oder muss ich die Hotline anrufen!?


----------



## braintrust (27. April 2007)

schreib ihm ne PM (private message) mit deinem anliegen und kundennummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticktogether (27. April 2007)

Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos von Canyon:
> 
> WXC verschoben auf Mitte Mai!!
> 
> ohne weiteren Kommentar!



Na toll, das wird meiner Freundin nicht gefallen!!!
Hattes du auch ein Optitune mitbestellt!? Laut aussage Anfang dieser Woche sollte der Termin nämlich gehalten werden, es würde nu noch das Optitune fehlen, was aber noch rechtzeitig kommen sollte laut aussage Hotline und nun das!!!


----------



## ESX7.0 (27. April 2007)

hallo leute

hab heute angerufen wegen ESX modellen, wie geplant noch immer KW18!!


----------



## braintrust (27. April 2007)

wer hat alles vorm 10.12.2006 bestellt?! 
wird doch nach der bestellreihenfolge losgeschickt oder?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (27. April 2007)

ESX7.0 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> hab heute angerufen wegen ESX modellen, wie geplant noch immer KW18!!



Hoffentlich, sonst Stornierung


----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. April 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Wollte gerade ein Bike bestellen aber ....
> 
> Das ESX6.0 egal welche Farbe ist komplett ausverkauft
> 
> ...



Hmm seltsam. Mein Bruder hat so gegen 15 Uhr ein ESX 6.0 in Braun geordert, VMT Ende Mai.


----------



## biketunE (27. April 2007)

Ich komme seit 3 Tagen nicht durch bei der Hotline?! Ist dies normal?

Ich schwanke gerade über den Gedanken mir das Grand Canyon 7.0 zu kaufen...allerdings möchte ich ne Reba U-Turn... 

Aber ich hab bisher auch auf meine mails keine Antwort erhalten. Hallo Canyon? Wollt ihr keine Bikes verkaufen?

PS: Dann stell ich euch halt die Fragen: Rahmengröße L: Was wird für ne Vorbaulänge montiert? Wie lange ist die Sattelstütze?
Und: Haben die Canyonbikes alle silberne Speichen verbaut? Wenn ja dann   ich...

edit: 10 Anrufe bisher erfolglos... Naja werde vll doch noch bei Cube schauen.


----------



## ESX7.0 (27. April 2007)

hallo

habe am 9.12.2006 mein ESX 7.0 dark forest green in gr. S bestellt!!


----------



## fox hunter (27. April 2007)

nabend,
also ich hab heut wei en verrückter versucht bei canyon anzurufen und bin nie durchgekommen. immer diese ansage das der anruf beendet wird um kosten zu sparen.
HALLO, ich will mit denen reden um was zu klären, weil ich auf meine e-mails keine antwort bekomme. ich mein ich hab eh base also zahle ich nix, aber ohne flax, was soll das mit dem aus der leitung schmeißen. das find ich echt zum :kotz: 
wenn ich mit denen reden will kann ich doch selber entscheiden wann ich auflegen möchte weils mir evtl zu teuer wird. ne also diese ansage und vorgehensweise verstehe ich nicht.
na dann mal weiter per mail.
by the way, nur noch zwei wochen bis zum torque *lechtz*
vorrausgesetzt es bleibt beim VMT.
Schönen abend beim grillen und


----------



## coffeeracer (27. April 2007)

ESX7.0 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe am 9.12.2007 mein ESX 7.0 dark forest green in gr. S bestellt!!




Wie haste das den geschafft


----------



## johnnyg (27. April 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> nabend,
> also ich hab heut wei en verrückter versucht bei canyon anzurufen und bin nie durchgekommen. immer diese ansage das der anruf beendet wird um kosten zu sparen.
> HALLO, ich will mit denen reden um was zu klären, weil ich auf meine e-mails keine antwort bekomme. ich mein ich hab eh base also zahle ich nix, aber ohne flax, was soll das mit dem aus der leitung schmeißen. das find ich echt zum :kotz:
> wenn ich mit denen reden will kann ich doch selber entscheiden wann ich auflegen möchte weils mir evtl zu teuer wird. ne also diese ansage und vorgehensweise verstehe ich nicht.
> na dann mal weiter per mail.



Ja mir gings ähnlich, bin noch nie bei denen durchgekommen  .... Auf meine Mails gabs dann aber nach 3 Tagen eine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (27. April 2007)

Nochmal kurz zu den Lackfläschchen...

Hab' gestern mal an Canyon eine email geschrieben zwecks Nachsendung der "vergessenen" Lackfläschchen und heute eine Antwort von der Werkstatt bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Didi123,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Lack haben wir nicht zum ausliefern und
> wird auch schon länger nicht mehr praktiziert. Ich kann Ihnen lediglich
> ...



 

(Das Weiß ist übrigens für's 2007er XC 7.0, das Schwarz für's 2006er XC 5)

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## ESX7.0 (27. April 2007)

verdammt!!


----------



## sn87 (27. April 2007)

Heute schon die E-Mail bekommen, dass mein ES 6.0 fertig zamgschrauft worden ist und versandbereit ist. Na dann hoffen wir, dass in meiner freien nächsten Woche eintrudelt


----------



## kameit00 (27. April 2007)

Gerade eben ein ESX 7.0 in S (hat zwischen S und M geschwankt, aber Dank Forum habe ich mich für S entschieden) und schwarz bestellt. Wäre klasse wenn ich es noch im Mai geliefert bekomme - hoffen darf man ja. Aber wenn die Schlange zu lang ist, hab ich mir eben wohl eher ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht 

Fährt von Euch jemand die Ergon Griffe GX1? Die sahen so schön bequem aus, dass ich sie gleich mitbestellt hab.

Viele Grüße
Kai


----------



## urknall (27. April 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> es ist Mittwoch und ich bin von meiner Dienstreise aus Köln zurück.
> 
> ...



Hallo allerseits, es ist Freitag und ich war das Rad von der Post holen. Verabschiede mich mit diesen Bildern aus dem Wartezimmer.







Endlich Freitag und der Bike Guard wurde abgeholt








Erster Blick in den Bike Guard








Zweiter kritischer Blick in das Innere








Nun aber raus mit den Reifen und loslegen mit dem Aufbau








Das kann passieren wenn ein Spanner einfach so im Bike Guard rumfliegt.
Der Hammer wirds richten 








Noch jungfräulich








Fertig aufgebaut








Dann kanns ja losgehen








Nach der ersten Probefahrt


----------



## 2stpsfwd (27. April 2007)

schick, schick ... obwohl der verbogene Schnellspanner mal wieder keine Glanzleistung von Canyon ist ...
hoffentlich bleibt meine Maxle 20mm Achse heil *G*


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (28. April 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> schick, schick ... obwohl der verbogene Schnellspanner mal wieder keine Glanzleistung von Canyon ist ...
> hoffentlich bleibt meine Maxle 20mm Achse heil *G*



Bei welchen Modellen ist denn eine Achse anstatt Schnellspanner dabei?


----------



## klogrinder (28. April 2007)

Torques und ESX, wenn ich mich nicht vertue

nebenbei warte ich auf mein ESX 7.0 diesmal in L war am Mittwoch laut MAil schon versandfertig, sollte noch bezahlen stand in der mail, da ich das aber schon getan hatte denn ich hatte ja das M schon hier, hab ich angerufen was jetzt is, der Typ war end freundlich, meinte er kümmert sich und es geht diese Woche noch raus, ja voll geil noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen, obwohl das Ding schon am Mittwoch fertig war, mit ein bisschen Mitdenken hätte es somit schon am Mittwoch weggeschickt werden können, ich meine ich darf mich nicht Beschweren, weil wenn ich seh was andere hier warten, aber wenn mir solche Zusagen gemacht werden, dann sollte da auch eine Möglichkeit bestehen diese einzuhalten und das is die Sache dabei die mich verdammt ankotzt


----------



## 2stpsfwd (28. April 2007)

> Bei welchen Modellen ist denn eine Achse anstatt Schnellspanner dabei?



wie klogrinder sagte:
ESX + Torque haben vorne alle ne 20mm Maxle Achse (das Rock Shox System) und das FRX glaube sogar hinten eine 12mm ThruAxle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (28. April 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Das kann passieren wenn ein Spanner einfach so im Bike Guard rumfliegt.
> Der Hammer wirds richten



Den würd ich auf jeden Fall reklamieren und mir einen neuen schicken lassen.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (28. April 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> wie klogrinder sagte:
> ESX + Torque haben vorne alle ne 20mm Maxle Achse (das Rock Shox System) und das FRX glaube sogar hinten eine 12mm ThruAxle



Alles klar. Danke


----------



## braintrust (28. April 2007)

noch 2 tage...wie ich mich schon freue


----------



## klogrinder (28. April 2007)

welche Größe hast du bei welcher Körpergrösse und Sl bestellt?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (28. April 2007)

mein ESX Größe S wird erst KW 19 montiert


----------



## urknall (28. April 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Den würd ich auf jeden Fall reklamieren und mir einen neuen schicken lassen.



War gerade in der Stadt im Bikeladen um die Ecke, hab nen gebrauchten XT Schnellspanner umsonst bekommen.
Also alles im Butter jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kameit00 (28. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> mein ESX Größe S wird erst KW 19 montiert



Wann hast Du es bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## miccro (28. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
laut Bestell-Hotline, Anruf Gestern Freitag, sollen sich die VMTermine für ESX 8 rot auf Ende Mai verschieben.   
Hat hier jemand gleich lautende Infos zu ESX. 

Hab meins schon im Januar bestellt, mit der ersten Zusage zu VMT KW14, dann einen Brief mit VMT KW18, jett angeblich KW 22.  

Es gibt dazu keine vernüftige klare Auskunft an was es denn liegt!
Kennt  hier jemand Details, vieleicht meldet sich ja auch der freundliche Herr von Canyon ( Staabi) hierzu.


----------



## thomas1577 (28. April 2007)

Jeeeeha...Ich bin RAUS !!!

Habe Anfang Januar ein ESX6.0 in BRAUN bestellt und mit einmal verschieben hieß es dann KW 18--

hm..hatte kein Bock zu warten und habe dann umbestellt..

Expressbike..ESX7.0 in grau...hatte bedenken mit der Farbe und mir dann gedacht,na ja habe ich halt bessere Komponenten !! 

Gestern dann der große Tag.Rein ins Auto und bei 30 Grad von einem Satu in den anderen nach Koblenz die Auftragsbestätigung hingelegt und...

DA STAND ES VOR MIR...ein Traum von einem Bike..Wahnsinn..und die Farbe sieht in natura viiiiel geiler aus...habe ein Bike in braun dort gesehen und war froh das nicht genommen zu haben...Braun sieht gegen Grau einfach nur billig aus.. 

Habe alles richtig gemacht und wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß beim warten!!!

P.S Super Lob an Canyon..Das Rad ist perfekt eingestellt..ALLES lief reibungslos und Ihr habt den Überblick behalten,obwohl der Laden voll war...
SUPER !!! Ich fahre jetzt meine 2.Hausrunde für heute mit einem genialen MTB..
Ciao


----------



## kameit00 (28. April 2007)

miccro schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> laut Bestell-Hotline, Anruf Gestern Freitag, sollen sich die VMTermine für ESX 8 rot auf Ende Mai verschieben.
> Hat hier jemand gleich lautende Infos zu ESX.



Folgendes kam heute per Mail bei mir an:



> Die voraussichtlichen Montagetermine sind:
> 
> ESX 7.0 in M		grau:	Ende Juli
> grün:	Ende Juli
> ...


----------



## miccro (28. April 2007)

Hallo Kameit00,
habe keine Mail bekommen, leider.
Hatte jedoch schon mehrfach versucht eine Stellungnahme zu bekommen, mehrere Mails an Canyon ohne Antwort.
was ist bei dehnen nur los, wieso werden die Kunden so übel behandelt?
Mit etwas offener Infopolitik wärs vielleicht erträglicher.
Steht in der mail irgendein Hinweis zu den Gründen der nochmaligen Lieferterminverschiebung?

Wurde überhaupt schon ein ESX 8 in 2007 ausgliefert?? Wer hat schon ein ESX 8 eventuell sogar in Rot Größe L?????


----------



## urknall (28. April 2007)

Hab heute leider nicht soviel Zeit gehabt mein XC 6.0 zu testen.
Konnte bei dem super Wetter nur nen 2 Stunden Ausritt mit meinem neuen Gaul machen.
Das war ein so genialer Ride, nach den ersten 34 km, die ich heute gefahren bin muss ich sagen ich habe genau die richtige Wahl für mich getroffen. Das Bike ist sowas von geil. Der Selle Italia Filante und mein Arsch sind gleich Freunde geworden, obwohl ich vorher etwas bedenken hatte, nachdem was ich so im Forum hier gelesen hatte. Ich komme aber auch von Flite und da war mein Arsch schon ein Fan von, was ja auch nicht jedermanns/fraus Sache ist.
Ich muss nur noch ein wenig Finetuning an den Dämpfern vornehmen.

ICH DRÜCKE HIERMIT ALLEN WARTENDEN GANZ FEST DIE DAUMEN!!!
HOFFE EURE KISTEN KOMMEN BALD.


----------



## kameit00 (28. April 2007)

miccro schrieb:


> was ist bei dehnen nur los, wieso werden die Kunden so übel behandelt?
> Mit etwas offener Infopolitik wärs vielleicht erträglicher.
> Steht in der mail irgendein Hinweis zu den Gründen der nochmaligen Lieferterminverschiebung?



Nein, ich hatte nur angefragt, wann ich mit einer Lieferung rechnen kann, wenn ich jetzt bestelle.
Kann also gut sein, dass Du es früher bekommst, weil Du ja schon früher bestellt hast ;-)

Angefragt habe ich diese Woche übrigens ganz normal über [email protected]

Viele Grüße
Kai


----------



## vtrkalle (28. April 2007)

So ein Mist,  letzte Woche haben sie mir beim Telefon erklärt mit den WXCs währe alles in Ordnung und die ersten würden bereits montiert.
Gestern habe ich per Telefon erfahren dass alle WXC erst in der KW 19  20 montiert werden, Auslieferung KW 20  
Natürlich hat meine Frau ihr altes Rad schon im Herbst verkauft. 




Spasti0815 schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos von Canyon:
> 
> WXC verschoben auf Mitte Mai!!
> 
> ohne weiteren Kommentar!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (28. April 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> Wann hast Du es bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf?



Hab letzten Freitag bestellt.


----------



## two wheels (28. April 2007)

Die ESX erst Ende Juli!   Bin gerad mega froh, dass ich doch keines geordert habe... Tut mir leid für euch Leute, auch wenns euch nichts nützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kameit00 (28. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Hab letzten Freitag bestellt.



Ich hab gestern eines in S bestellt... dann hab ich ja vielleicht auch noch Glück 

Hab die Woche auch wegen Größe M angefragt, was die Rahmengröße bei mir so zwischendrin war, aber hab ich jetzt doch für das S entschieden.
Die Antwortmail von Canyon für das ESX in M war ja Liefertermin Ende Juli. Du machst mir jetzt aber Mut, dass es in S dann doch noch früher kommt...
Naja, zumindest bis zum Bestätigungsschreiben kann ich jetzt das WE geniessen und mir Hoffnungen machen.

Danke für die Info Trial-Knowledge! Viele Grüße
Kai
--


----------



## sn87 (28. April 2007)

Info|CanyonBicycles - 26.04.2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss Ihnen jedoch auch mitteilen, dass das ESX 7.0 in beiden Farben in der Größe "S" bereits vergriffen ist.


----------



## kameit00 (28. April 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


>



Super... :-(


----------



## Vorraus! (28. April 2007)

Dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein.
Bestellt habe ich ein Nerve ES 7.0 in der Größe 'm'. Einen Termin habe ich noch nicht bekommen.

Ich kann's trotzdem überhaupt nicht abwarten. Zum ersten mal ein Bike das mir richtig, saugut gefällt! Auch wenn ich beim MTBen ein ziemlicher Newbie bin (vorher Crossrad und gelegentlich auf einem geliehenen Rennrad) weiss ich einfach das mein ES und ich glücklich zusammen werden!


----------



## Hirnie (29. April 2007)

miccro schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> laut Bestell-Hotline, Anruf Gestern Freitag, sollen sich die VMTermine für ESX 8 rot auf Ende Mai verschieben.
> Hat hier jemand gleich lautende Infos zu ESX.
> 
> ...



Hi ich war am Freitag bei Canyon und hab mir auch ein ESX bestellt zwar nur ein 6.0 aber egal. 

So dort hab ich auch mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter gesprochen und hab auch mal hier das Forum mit dem Support Problemen und den Wartezeiten angesprochen!! 
Dort wurde mir gesagt das die Bike Ramen nicht vorrätig sind(was ja bei dem kleinen Laden und den anfragen kein wunder ist). Die Teile kommen natürlich peer Übersee mit einem Schiff, die Schiffe sind in der Regel über 4Wochen auf see falls die Strömung sich ändert sogar manchmal 5-6Wochen. Dan kommt noch dazu das die Schiffplätze sprich die Kontainer erst noch vermietet werden müssen bis diese in See stechen. Das kann natürlich auch noch einige Zeit in anspruch nehmen...
Dan wurde mir noch von einem Fall berichtet wo es im Dezember einen Unfall zwischen 2 Schiffen gab. Das Schiff stand fast 1nen Monat in einem Hafen und wurde Repariert dan ging es erst wieder loss.

So kann es manchmal schon ganz dumm kommen...

Ich hab auch übrigens einen Montage termin in der 22/23kw...

Hoffe ich konnt ein wenig Helfen


----------



## Airwastl (29. April 2007)

Ja man! Das Ende ist in Sicht!  

Nur noch 6 Tage, dann wird mein FRX hoffentlich montiert! Ich hoff es bleibt dabei, sonst fang ich noch das weinen an     

Sorry wenn manche den Eintrag für überflüssig halten, aber die Vorfreude steigt von Tag zu Tag!

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Birk (29. April 2007)

Hab die Woche mehrfach versucht bei der Hotline durchzukommen, keine Chance. Hab mein ESX 6 in schwarz mitte März bestellt, hat hier jemand genaue Infos dazu, die bisherigen widersprechen sich ja ein bisschen. Mal bleibts bei kw 18 dann ist es jetzt kw 22/23 oder ist das vielleicht nur der zweite Montagetermin für die, die erst jetzt bestellt haben?

Gruß
Birk


----------



## braintrust (29. April 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> Die voraussichtlichen Montagetermine sind:
> 
> ESX 7.0 in M grau: Ende Juli
> grÃ¼n: Ende Juli
> ...



das ist also nur wenn ich jetzt bestellen wÃ¼rde..quasi die 2. ladung oder sind damit generell alle ESX betroffen, auch die, die schon seit dezember hier warten?!

sollte dem so sein ... kann mir einer ne alternative bis 2,5kâ¬ nennen


----------



## kameit00 (29. April 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> das ist also nur wenn ich jetzt bestellen wÃ¼rde..quasi die 2. ladung oder sind damit generell alle ESX betroffen, auch die, die schon seit dezember hier warten?!
> 
> sollte dem so sein ... kann mir einer ne alternative bis 2,5kâ¬ nennen



Ich habe angefragt nach den Terminen, wenn man jetzt bestellen wÃ¼rde. Darauf kam diese Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalimano (29. April 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> Ja man! Das Ende ist in Sicht!
> 
> Nur noch 6 Tage, dann wird mein FRX hoffentlich montiert! Ich hoff es bleibt dabei, sonst fang ich noch das weinen an
> 
> ...



Are u sure airwastl that your FRX will be ready 5 days away from today ? In what date have you ordered your FRX ? I have ordered FRX in date 08/12/06, I have already payed ( so the money (2700 euros )are already in canyon's bank account ), but they haven't still comunicate me a sure date, because they told me that have a problem with a part.
Try to contact canyon tomorrow, and asw them if they can confirm the date of you'r torque frx shipping, even if I think there will be a delay...

German online traslation :
Sind u sicheres airwastl, daß dein FRX bereite 5 Tage entfernt von heute sind? In welchem Datum hast du dein FRX bestellt? Ich habe FRX in Datum 08/12/06 bestellt, habe ich payed bereits (also sind das Geld (2700 Euro) bereits im Bankkonto der Schlucht), aber sie haben nicht noch comunicate ich ein sicheres Datum, weil sie mir erklärten, die ein Problem mit einem Fach Versuch haben, zum mit der Schlucht morgen in Verbindung zu treten und sie fragen, ob sie das Datum deines Drehkraft frx Verschiffens bestätigen können, selbst wenn ich denke, daß es gibt verzögert


----------



## AirZonk! (29. April 2007)

kalimano schrieb:


> Are u sure airwastl that your FRX will be ready 5 days away from today ? In what date have you ordered your FRX ? I have ordered FRX in date 08/12/06, I have already payed ( so the money (2700 euros )are already in canyon's bank account ), but they haven't still comunicate me a sure date, because they told me that have a problem with a part.
> Try to contact canyon tomorrow, and asw them if they can confirm the date of you'r torque frx shipping, even if I think there will be a delay...





damit es auch jemand versteht:

Bist du dir sicher, airwastl, dass dein FRX in 5 tagen fertig sein wird? wann hast du bestellt? Ich habe am 08.12.06 bestellt. Bezahlt habe ich auch schon. 2700euro sind bereits bei Canyon eingegangen. Bis jetzt haben sie mir aber noch keinen verbindlichen Termin genannt da es Probleme mit einem Teil gibt. Bitt kontaktiere Canyon nochmal und frag nach einem Liefertermin. Ich denke nähmlich es gibt da Verzögerungen.


----------



## Airwastl (29. April 2007)

Yes! They said it to me on the phone that they have all parts for the FRX! And I could fetch my bike at KW19. I have ordered it on 25.03.2007.
Excuse my english. it isnt very good

Greeting


----------



## kalimano (29. April 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> Yes! They said it to me on the phone that they have all parts for the FRX! And I could fetch my bike at KW19. I have ordered it on 25.03.2007.
> Excuse my english. it isnt very good
> 
> Greeting



No problem, also my english is not good.
When have you phoned to canyon ? Because my news are refreshed on 3 days ago and no frx are scheduled for the assembly   
If you want continue the discussion of FRX waitingroom post


----------



## Airwastl (29. April 2007)

kalimano schrieb:


> No problem, also my english is not good.
> When have you phoned to canyon ? Because my news are refreshed on 3 days ago and no frx are scheduled for the assembly
> If you want continue the discussion of FRX waitingroom post



Hi,
I have phoned with canyon on the last monday and they told me that my bike will be ready at KW 19! What did they said to you about delays of the FRX? The best is when you make a little bit pressure!


----------



## kalimano (29. April 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> Hi,
> I have phoned with canyon on the last monday and they told me that my bike will be ready at KW 19! What did they said to you about delays of the FRX? The best is when you make a little bit pressure!



I have done a bit pressure, I'm waiting from 5 months and this waiting is without end. I'm losing all the freeride events I want to partecipate fro the FRX delay.

3 Days ago Canyon told me that no FRX assembly is scheduled for the moment, because they wait another time a part ( after the waiting of wheels I tought that all wolud be ok, but now new delay ). I don't know more, because when I call the hotline, is always busy, and even if the operator speack english I'm not so skill to understand the particulars.

Try to call you the hotline tomorrow. You speack german, and so you can understand better what is the problem, and the times of delivery. After please write here what they told to you, so I can know how much I have to wait more....

I have already paid, so the only thing that I can do is to wait


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (29. April 2007)

Wenn sich der Montagetermin bei meinem ESX in Größe S wirklich noch verschieben sollte, also KW 22/23, werde ich glaub ich stornieren. Des kann doch nicht sein, dass die immer den Leuten einen Termin versprechen und ihn dann immer weiter rauszögern, weil langsam wirds echt heftig bei denen. Ich warte zwar erst seit 2 Wochen, aber wenn ich hier lese was hier manche schon an Wartezeiten mitgemacht haben, da läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter. Respekt, dass ihr so lange durchhaltet, ich hätte die Bestellung schon längst abgebrochen und hätte mir ein anderes Bike gekauft.


----------



## Airwastl (29. April 2007)

kalimano schrieb:


> I have done a bit pressure, I'm waiting from 5 months and this waiting is without end. I'm losing all the freeride events I want to partecipate fro the FRX delay.
> 
> 3 Days ago Canyon told me that no FRX assembly is scheduled for the moment, because they wait another time a part ( after the waiting of wheels I tought that all wolud be ok, but now new delay ). I don't know more, because when I call the hotline, is always busy, and even if the operator speack english I'm not so skill to understand the particulars.
> 
> ...



No problem! I will phone canyon tomorrow and tell you the facts!  But its normal that the hotline is very busy  

Greetings


----------



## dawncore (29. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Montagetermin bei meinem ESX in Größe S wirklich noch verschieben sollte, also KW 22/23, werde ich glaub ich stornieren. Des kann doch nicht sein, dass die immer den Leuten einen Termin versprechen und ihn dann immer weiter rauszögern, weil langsam wirds echt heftig bei denen. Ich warte zwar erst seit 2 Wochen, aber wenn ich hier lese was hier manche schon an Wartezeiten mitgemacht haben, da läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter. Respekt, dass ihr so lange durchhaltet, ich hätte die Bestellung schon längst abgebrochen und hätte mir ein anderes Bike gekauft.



An sich has du Recht, dass die dauernde Verschieberei und Vertröstung (falls stattfindet  ) für den Endkunden sehr nervenauftreibend ist.

Das Dumme ist nur, dass Canyon dafür trotzdem nicht wirklich verantwortlich ist. Ein Containerschiff geriet in einen Sturm und musste einen Hafen anlaufen, zwei Wochen Verspätung. Canyon: Bike XYZ zwei Wochen später weil Teile fehlen. Trotzdem muss es Canyon ausbaden 

Aber genau das verstehe ich nicht, wie man logistisch so auf dünnem Eis vorgeht. Hat wohl auch vorallem finanzielle Gründe, aber wenn ich etwas anbiete, ist es m.E. sinnvoller und vertrauenswürdiger alle Parts auf Lager zu haben und nicht nur auf dem Papier mit dem Lieferungstermin. Naja, ich denke ein Anfang wäre Angebot und Nachfrage zu verfeinern, finde es schon krass dass im April 2007er Bikes, die erst seit Januar ausgeliefert werden, schon ausverkauft sind.


----------



## kameit00 (29. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Montagetermin bei meinem ESX in Größe S wirklich noch verschieben sollte, also KW 22/23, werde ich glaub ich stornieren.



Könntest Du mir in dem Fall evtl. vorher Bescheid sagen? Vielleicht kann ich es dann nehmen 

Da es das ESX 7.0 wohl nicht mehr gibt, werde ich morgen anfragen, ob das ESX 8.0 in S noch lieferbar ist und statt dem 7er ein 8er nehmen. 
Ein ESX 7.0 würde mir allerdings besser gefallen wegen dem Grau 500 Euro sparen, da die Ausstattung des 8.0 für mich nicht sein muss - ausser dass die Felgen schöner sind


----------



## sn87 (29. April 2007)

Nichts für ungut.. ich versteh euch ja, dass man sich ein wenig angepisst fühlt, wenn man wartet und der vorher angegebene Termin wieder verschoben wird, aber Canyon wird nicht umsonst einen *Voraussichtlichen Montagetermin* angeben.. 

Dieser kann sich ja bekanntlich nach vor, aber auch nach hinten verschieben.

Zwei dumme Sprüche zum Schluss:

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.
Gut Ding braucht Weile.


----------



## Hirnie (29. April 2007)

Das mit den Teilen auf dem Papier kommt daher, das Canyon ja auch nur begrenzt platz hat! ich kenne den Laden und einen teil des Lagers und da ist für eine so große Auftragslage wirklich kein Platz!! 
Naja in Koblenz wird erst mal eine größere Verkaufsstelle gebaut!! könnte mir vorstellen das Canyon dan auch wesentlich mehr Teile lagern kann!! 

Und die bestellen ja auch in großen Mengen. Könnt mir also auch vorstellen das sie warten bis wieder 20 esx bestellungen rein kommen und dan werden erst die Teile geordert!! 
Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kommt ja auch nicht irgendwoher!!

Lg Hirnie


----------



## gorn (29. April 2007)

übrigens gehts anderen bikeherstellern auch so, dass schon viele modelle diesen jahres ausverkauft sind. die leute scheinen sich halt tierisch aufs radeln gefreut zu haben.


----------



## Nerv(us) (29. April 2007)

Grüße an alle hier an dieser Stelle. Ist ja mal beruhugend zu erfahren, dass man nicht der einzige ist, der hier bei Canyon schon Ewigkeiten auf sein Bike wartet. 
Bestellt: Canyon ESX 6 (brown) M
Am: 26.12.06
Nachdem sie ihr "DV Problem" gelöst haben bekam ich dann im Februar meine Bestellbestätigung. Soweit so gut (mehr oder weniger). Hier erfahre ich: Montagetermin 15. KW  
Nebenbei hat sich Canyon eine andere Farbe ausgesucht (black). Naja im März habe ich dann erfahren, dass eine Hauptkomponente fehle - Verzug des Montagetermines auf die 18 KW. Kann ja schon mal anfangen mir nen Porsche zu bestellen  . Ein drittel des Jahres ist nun schon um. Ihr könnt mir glauben dass das nicht leicht ist. Da machen die Bike Parks schon ende März auf, das Wetter ist der Hammer und die Spacken bekommen es nicht hin 
Naja ihr wisst ja wovon ich rede. Ich bedauere diejenigen, die erst jetzt bestellt haben, euch dann ein gesegnetes Fest.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (30. April 2007)

@Nerv(us)

Ich glaub bei Canyon liegen die Nerven auch schon blank wegen den Lieferproblemen. Solche Geschichten kann man leider nicht beeinflussen und schon garnicht vorraussehen. Auch "Spacken" können das nicht  


Wenn sich der Liefertermin aber wirklich noch einmal so massiv verschieben sollte, werde ich aber wohl auch wieder abspringen. 
Surfe schon nebenbei beim Bergamont Threesome vorbei. Das weiße schaut ja auch ganz sexy aus. 

Ich wünsche allen einen fröhlichen beweglichen Feiertag


----------



## thomas1577 (30. April 2007)

kannst dich ja bei Canyon bewerben und es besser machen als die "spacken"
zumal die überhaupt nichts dafür können wenn Teile fehlen..du Horst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (30. April 2007)

nur mal so zum vergleich. rocky mountain hatte in deutschland auf grund des guten wetters und des frühen beginns der bike saison auch lieferverzögerung. die haben dann mal locker flockig die teile per luftfracht kommen lassen. die option hätte canyon bestimmt auch ziehen können und die extra kosten hätte der spedituer tragen müssen der die ware vergessen hat.
so hätte man das problem auch lösen können und alle hätten vielleicht ne woche länger gewartet aber keinen monat.
naja jetzt sinds für mich nur noch zwei wochen, wenns dabei bleibt.


----------



## Splashfin (30. April 2007)

heute morgen angerufen wegen ESX 7.0 

Lieferung erst mitte bis Ende MAI::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

des gibts doch net oder???????????


----------



## wlkr (30. April 2007)

hm, ob es da wohl eine offizielle stellungnahme gibt?!
mir wurde telefonisch vorletzte woche versprochen, dass mein rotes esx ende letzter woche montiert und anfang dieser woche versendet wird.
das klang so, als wenn der kram schon in ner kiste da liegt...

ich habe keinen bock, da anzurufen!


----------



## kameit00 (30. April 2007)

So, bin gerade bei der Hotline durchgekommen. Der Herr meinte ESX 7.0 in S und grau sei für dieses Jahr ausverkauft und es würde auch nix mehr mit einer weiteren Lieferung dieses Jahr.
Da es das ESX 8.0 in S und schwarz noch gibt und es bis Mitte/Ende Mai lieferbar sei, hab ich die Bestellung jetzt "umgebogen" und hoffe jetzt, dass ich bis dahin mein Rad bekomme


----------



## urknall (30. April 2007)

Ich glaube ich bestell schonmal ein ESX 7.0 für 2009 vor, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (30. April 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bestell schonmal ein ESX 7.0 für 2009 vor, sicher ist sicher




Werd ich glaub ich auch machen.

Hoffentlich bleibt es bei Mitte/Ende Mai. Das wäre ja noch akzeptabel, wenn es aber erst Juli kommen sollte, dann hat Canyon eben einen Käufer weniger. Klar, Canyon kann nichts dafür wegen der Verspätung. Aber es ist ja nicht das erste Jahr, wo sie Lieferprobleme haben. Das war doch bis jetzt jedes Jahr und mit der Zeit sollte man das Problem wieder hinbiegen können, was aber Canyon scheinbar nicht gelingt.


----------



## urknall (30. April 2007)

Mal im Ernst, ich finde das schon extrem traurig für die ganzen Leute, die auf ihre Bikes warten.
Zumal bei dem super Wetter, ich hab heute Urlaub und morgen ist Feiertag.
Werde mich heute Mittag nach den Erledigungen gleich aufs XC schwingen.
Ich kann das vollkommen nachvollziehen, was die Leute im Moment durchmachen, die auch ihre Räder warten.


----------



## Dickie76 (30. April 2007)

So, habe mal wieder angerufen bei den Canyons und keine guten Nachrichten. Die Montage und der Versand verschieben sich für alle Alt-Besteller auf KW 20 bzw. KW 21.  

Mit anderen Worten: Noch ne Woche später.    

Ich hab denen auch mal ein paar dezente Hinweise gegeben, dass die Taktik, die momentan von Canyon gefahren wird ziemliche nervenaufreibend ist und ich für meinen Teil werde mich diese Woche doch mal nach Alternativen umsehen.

Übrigens: Ein Umsatteln auf eine andere Farbe oder ein vergleichbares Modell (z.B. ES 7) ist auch nicht mehr möglich...alles ausverkauft.... 

Also, entweder durchziehen oder umsatteln...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## TRKnight (30. April 2007)

So ES 7.0 in "m" am 21.04.2007 bestellt.
Heute kam der Brief. 
Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 19.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vorraus! (30. April 2007)

Ich überlege grade ob ich vom ES 7.0 doch noch schnell auf das 8.0 umsatteln sollte, das wäre als Express-Bike wahrscheinlich schneller verfügbar und bei dem Wetter will ich so wenig warten wie möglich!

Kann mir mal jemand eine Meinung dazu geben ob die anderen Komponenten den Aufpreis wert sind?


----------



## gorn (30. April 2007)

hey hey, dann muss das doch nen termmin sein, der für die ES7 recht aktuell ist. (weil deine bestellung noch so frisch ist). ichi wünsch dir ne möglichst erträgliche wartezeit + möglichst viel ablenkung in der zeit 


ich hatte eben bei C. angerufen, und meine bestellung (esx6 M in braun) vom 31.März  wurde von KW18 auf ende Mai verschoben. doof das  aber da lässt sich nix machen


----------



## Nerv(us) (30. April 2007)

> kannst dich ja bei Canyon bewerben und es besser machen als die "spacken"
> zumal die überhaupt nichts dafür können wenn Teile fehlen..du Horst..



Hey wer wäre/ist hier nicht sauer. Es gibt Gewerbebranchen wo man sich sowas nicht erlauben kann. Zumal interressiert sowas den Kunden nicht. Ein Betrieb muss schnell reagieren können und Alternativen finden. Sämtliche Käufer müssten aus Protest wo anderst hingehen. Aber es ist ja nicht so als würde ich Canyon nicht verstehen. Sicher, die sind bestimmt nicht zufrieden mit dieser Situation.
Aber ich habe jetzt schon so lange gewartet - was soll man bei sonem Bike schon anderes machen


----------



## braintrust (30. April 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> So, habe mal wieder angerufen bei den Canyons und keine guten Nachrichten. Die Montage und der Versand verschieben sich fÃ¼r alle Alt-Besteller auf KW 20 bzw. KW 21.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: Noch ne Woche spÃ¤ter.
> 
> ...



WATT WATT WATT?!
nu mal nochmal langsam fÃ¼r mich zum mitschreiben :
bedeutet das, dass ich (ESX7.0 bestellt am 10.12.06) jetzt von kw 18 (fÃ¤ngt heute an) nochmal bis mindestens kw 20 warten muss oder wie jetzt?!

nochmals meine frage..kann mir wer ne alternative sagen...bis max 2300â¬...ist ja langsam echt lÃ¤cherlich und zum kotzen


----------



## TRKnight (30. April 2007)

Das sind 500 Tacken mehr für:

Schaltung:    Sram X0 <--> X9
Naben/Felge. Dt Swiss <--> Sun
Bremse:        Juicy Carbon <--> Juicy 7
Lenker:         Easton <--> Syntace

Ich finde es lohnt sich nicht. Zu viel Geld für die besseren Teile.


----------



## kalimano (30. April 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> No problem! I will phone canyon tomorrow and tell you the facts!  But its normal that the hotline is very busy
> 
> Greetings



Have you got some news ? I have written to [email protected] but like usually I haven't had an answer about delivery sure date !!

I hope that hot line have gave a good news for us !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (30. April 2007)

So, nachdem ich jetzt nach tausenden Anrufen endlich mal durchgekommen bin hab ich mir heute ein Grand Canyon 7.0 bestellt, in schwarz. Hoffe mal das es nächste Woche kommt.
Ich frage mich nur: Canyon kann anscheinend so viele Bikes verkaufen, wieso bekommen die es einfach nicht hin mit den Bikes (an alle die keine Expressbikes bestellt haben, mein Mitleid habt ihr)?

So, nun werde ich noch ne XT Kassette bestellen, ne Reba Uturn und 540er Pedale und das Ding passt einwandfrei !

Kann mir einer noch verraten wieso Canyon fast nur hässliche silberne Speichen verbaut?


----------



## braintrust (30. April 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Kann mir einer noch verraten wieso Canyon fast nur hässliche silberne Speichen verbaut?



is vllt billiger?! allerdings können sie doch auch noch mehr an den speditionen sparen, damits noch länger dauert, aber man schwarze speichen bekommt


----------



## Levty (30. April 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Kann mir einer noch verraten wieso Canyon fast nur hässliche silberne Speichen verbaut?


Bei gleicher Qualität, ein geringerer Preis.


----------



## Sticktogether (30. April 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> So, nun werde ich noch ne XT Kassette bestellen, ne Reba Uturn und 540er Pedale und das Ding passt einwandfrei !



Was machsten mit der Reba Race!?


----------



## wlkr (30. April 2007)

ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob dass mit den esx noch mal was wird...
und wie dass mit dem service so läuft. letzter stand war, dass mein rad diese woche kommt. dann sollte sich canyon doch wenigstens melden, wenn's wieder länger dauert!
ob denen eine mail zu unpersönlich ist? ich ziehe aktuelle infos aber einem persönlichem anschreiben vor!


----------



## braintrust (30. April 2007)

von meinen bisherigen erfahrungen, kann ich nur daraus schliessen, dass canyon sicht nicht melden wird 

sorry..aber bin echt grad bissel angepisst....hotline ist auch ständig besetzt..wollte dieses WE schon biken gehen


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (30. April 2007)

In der Tat! Bestellbestätigung per Post ist ok, aber alles andere bitte per mail. Das geht x-mal schneller und ich find es, wie wklr auch schon sagte absolut nicht unpersönlich. 

Ich hab schon mindestens 6 Briefe von Canyon zuhause. Ganze 5 davon hätte man sich sparen können.

btw: Bergamont Threesome hat auch mehrere Wochen Lieferzeit  . Ich glaube bald die gesamte Bike-Branche hat Fahrräder auf diesem Containerschiff


----------



## Dickie76 (30. April 2007)

Was ich vorhin vergessen habe: Canyon informiert via Brief und es gibt wohl wieder 30 Euro Kompensation. Demnach ist der Versand (inkl. BikeGuard) mittlerweile umsonst und die Federgabelpumpe krieg ich auch noch dazu. Wenn das so weitergeht verdienen die bald nix mehr an den ESX'en  Na ja, Canyon wird sichs schon vom Spediteur und/oder Zulieferer wiederholen...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## eisenarsch (30. April 2007)

ich wollte ursprünglich ein specialized enduro bestellen.siehe da ,auch nix mehr zu machen.nun warte ich auch auf mein esx 8.0   scheint überall so zu sein ? nur gut für die das wir alle einen dachschaden haben   mit uns kann man es ja machen.
alles wird gut


----------



## dawncore (30. April 2007)

Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn ich meine Kohle zamm hab, dass dann alle geilen Canyon Bikes ausverkauft sind und ich bis 2008 warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (30. April 2007)

Ich wollte heute anstatt dem WXC 8.0 ein Specialized Stumpjumper kaufen, aber in S ist in ganz Italien keines mehr aufzutreiben,  also doch aufs WXC warten.


----------



## stick007 (30. April 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Kann mir einer noch verraten wieso Canyon fast nur hässliche silberne Speichen verbaut?




Weil die preiswerter als schwarze Speichen sind.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Splashfin (30. April 2007)

ich will jetzt endlich mein BIKE HABEN


----------



## sn87 (30. April 2007)

Ich auch.. aber da ich ja an die Feiertage in dieser Woche gar nicht gedacht habe, wirds voraussichtlich doch erst nächste Woche . Was bin ich froh, das ich z.Z. nicht "Radlos" bin..


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. April 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> WATT WATT WATT?!
> nu mal nochmal langsam für mich zum mitschreiben :
> bedeutet das, dass ich (ESX7.0 bestellt am 10.12.06) jetzt von kw 18 (fängt heute an) nochmal bis mindestens kw 20 warten muss oder wie jetzt?!
> 
> nochmals meine frage..kann mir wer ne alternative sagen...bis max 2300...ist ja langsam echt lächerlich und zum kotzen



Jepp, Drössiger AM 07 mit 140mm hinten und 140mm vorne, innerhalb einer Woche lieferbar.


----------



## solberg (30. April 2007)

gibt es nun auch 'verbindliche' informationen zum esx 6 mit geplantem termin kw 18? hab es noch nicht geschafft in der hotline durchzukommen.


----------



## braintrust (30. April 2007)

also ist das echt definitiv dass sich die ESX7 von kw18 auf kw20/21/2x/ verschieben?


----------



## Nerv(us) (30. April 2007)

Und weiß jemand, ob zwischen esx 6 und esx 7 unterschieden wird?


----------



## gorn (30. April 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> gibt es nun auch 'verbindliche' informationen zum esx 6 mit geplantem termin kw 18? hab es noch nicht geschafft in der hotline durchzukommen.



also zu "meinem" ESX 6.0 in M + braun kann ich sagen, dass es auf ende mai verschoben wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (30. April 2007)

UPDATE: meins wurde vorsichtig für mitte mai in 1 1/2 wochen verschoben.


----------



## 13bb (30. April 2007)

Hab eben mit der Hotline telefoniert. 
Mein ESX 6.0 (schwarz) wurde auf KW20/21 verschoben (Montagetermin).

Werde mich wohl nach was anderem umschauen, wer weiß ob KW20/21 eingehalten wird.


----------



## braintrust (30. April 2007)

ist doch richtiger bullshit...was ist denn eigtl der grund?
letzte woche hieß es doch noch, dass alles klappt und die sogar schon teilweise ESX zusammenbauen?


----------



## biketunE (30. April 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Was machsten mit der Reba Race!?



Die werde ich verkaufen... Die U-Turn Team ist genauso schwer, nur eben bis 115mm verstellbar. Bisher kann ich meine Kollegen mit ihren Enduros einigermaßen abhängen, trotz Hardtail und SID. Damit ich aber wieder n bissl Reserve bekomme muss die Uturn her 

Also wer ne günstige Reba Race schon fertig auf 85mm gespacert sucht, bitte melden!

Zu den schwarzen Speichen: Ok, billiger mag sein. Aber wieviel? Kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen. Mein erstes MTB hatte silberne Speichen, seitdem alle schwarze. Und zumindest vor ein paar Jahren haben die sich nicht unterschieden vom Preis her, ob silber oder schwarz. Sapim Messerspeichen z.B. gabs nur in schwarz.
Naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben.


----------



## Nerv(us) (30. April 2007)

> Hab eben mit der Hotline telefoniert.
> Mein ESX 6.0 (schwarz) wurde auf KW20/21 verschoben (Montagetermin).
> 
> Werde mich wohl nach was anderem umschauen, wer weiß ob KW20/21 eingehalten wird.



Bin auch gerade durch die Hotline gekommen. Das ESX 6.0 (schwarz) soll auch bei mir in der 20. KW montiert und in der 21. KW ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## two wheels (30. April 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> WATT WATT WATT?!
> nu mal nochmal langsam für mich zum mitschreiben :
> bedeutet das, dass ich (ESX7.0 bestellt am 10.12.06) jetzt von kw 18 (fängt heute an) nochmal bis mindestens kw 20 warten muss oder wie jetzt?!
> 
> nochmals meine frage..kann mir wer ne alternative sagen...bis max 2300...ist ja langsam echt lächerlich und zum kotzen



Shit! 6 Monate Wartezeit für ein Bike ! Müssen die das Teil zuerst noch erfinden! Hat eigentlich schon mal jmd so ein Teil in echt gesehen, gibts das wirklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miccro (30. April 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Shit! 6 Monate Wartezeit für ein Bike ! Müssen die das Teil zuerst noch erfinden! Hat eigentlich schon mal jmd so ein Teil in echt gesehen, gibts das wirklich?



Hi,
das würde mich für die ESX 8.0 rot Gr. L auch mal interessieren.
Hat jemand schon ein solches Bike oder wurde von ESX 8.0 noch gar keins ausgeliefert?
Die Sache ist mehr als merkwürdig


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (30. April 2007)

Ich habe heute storniert. Ist mir zu blöd.


----------



## two wheels (30. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Ich habe heute storniert. Ist mir zu blöd.




Da warste aber weit weniger geduldig als andere 

Was solls den nun werden?


----------



## Levty (30. April 2007)

Wo ist denn der "Lachnummer der NATION" Thread hin? *ghihihihi*


----------



## Moonshaker (30. April 2007)

TJA...
werd mir auch ein anderes Bike kaufen...

T8 auf KW 22/23 verschoben....gähn....
Naja wer es sich leisten kann..


----------



## Mustang (30. April 2007)

TOLLE WURST!

ich habe ein Canyon XC 5.0 mit SL Barends und Shimano M545 Pedalen bereits am 06.02.07 bestellt und es sollte eigentlich KW 18 kommen. Nachdem ich heute mindestens 15 mal versucht habe bei der Hotline durchzukommen, wurde mir kurz vor 19 Uhr noch mitgeteilt, dass ich nochmal 5 Wochen bis KW 23 warten muss!!!! *ICH HABE SOOOOOO EINEN HALS* Wäre der Canyon Mitarbeiter nicht so freundlich gewesen, hätte ich es am liebsten rausgelassen. 

Hab gefragt, was Canyon sofort liefern könnte: Es wäre ein Canyon XC 8.0, das allerdings 700,- mehr kostet. Canyon ist mir zwar entgegen gekommen, aber die Barends konnten oder wollten sie mir nicht drauflegen. 

Naja, ich schau mich dann mal bei HS bike Discount nach einem Cube AMS PRO oder Radon QLT RACE um.... DANKE CANYON für die große VERAR....  ich hätte schon längst bei dem tollen Wetter auf einem neuen Bike sitzen können!


----------



## thomas1577 (30. April 2007)

www.rose.de

da gibbet auch super Bikes...nur so zur Info.. 

bin ich froh das ich mein ESX6.0 umgeswitcht habe auf ein graues ESX7.0

was für ein geiles Teil..


----------



## Berliner-Bengel (30. April 2007)

Hallöle zusammen,

hatte mir am 13.04 (Freitag) ein ESX 6.0, gr.S, in Schwarz bestellt, das 7er war leider Ausverkauft. Hatte am Samstag, den 14.04 schon die Bestätigung im Briefkasten, VMT 18kw, vermute mal das wird ein Satz mit X, trau mich nicht anzurufen, wäre so frustrierend wenns dann heißt,
wir meinten natürlich 18kw 2008.
Wenn ich lese wie lange manche schon auf ihr Bike warten, is ja bald wie früher bei den Ossis, da mußten die Leute bis zu 18 Jahre warten
wenn sie einen Trabbi haben wollten, vielleicht topt Canyon das ja. 
Hoffe das es die Bikes wert sind das man solange wartet, werde mit Sicherheit nicht monatelang warten, andere Firmen bauen auch schöne Bikes,
warte bis ende Mai.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## dieselweasel (30. April 2007)

Hallo.

Interessiere mich auch für Canyon und habe hier mal ein bischen mitgelesen. Die Räder, auf die Ihr teilweise wartet stehen ja auf der Hompage oft als sog."Express"-Bikes. Was versteht man da wohl unter "Express"?

Sollen halt noch ein paar Zamschrauber einstellen, jetzt wo die Wirtschaft so brummt!  

Ciao.


----------



## Berliner-Bengel (30. April 2007)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.canyon.com/service/expressbikes.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (1. Mai 2007)

Find das zum kotzen, das Canyon hier keine Stellung nimmt.
Tolle Betreuung hier!
Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein das andauernt Termine Verschoben werden!
Wie sollen denn das Leute erfahren, die nicht hier mitlesen.

Jeder Idiot kann doch im Verteiler emails versenden. Warum kann canyon nicht kurz *zB* alle esx7.0/schwarz Besteller kurz ne mail senden.???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

vom Service her ist Canyon echt das schlechteste Unternehmen, das ich je gesehen habe!

Werde morgen noch mal bei der hotline anrufen, wenn sich dann der Termin wirklich 2 Wochen verschoben hat, werde ich mich auch woanders umsehen.

So gehe jetzt meinen Frust wegsaufen  ;-)


----------



## Berliner-Bengel (1. Mai 2007)

Prost Tschobi  
Kann das genauso wenig verstehen was Canyon da für eine Firmenpolitik betreibt, und was ich so gelesen habe ist es ja wohl jedes Jahr das selbe spiel. Kann mir keiner erzählen das immer irgendwelche Umstände schuld daran sind das sie nicht liefern können. Naja wie auch immer, lasse mich überraschen ob ich eine Mail oder Anruf bekomme das der VMT sich verschiebt, noch kann ich ja nicht Motzen, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das es diese Woche was wird.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wieviele Bikes Canyon übers Jahr Produziert?
Vieleicht wird erst das Ausland bedient?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (1. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Da warste aber weit weniger geduldig als andere
> 
> Was solls den nun werden?



Weiss noch nicht, ich denke es sollte noch mehr in den Enduro bereich gehen. Vllt ein Cube Fritzz oder vllt ein Freerider. Mal schauen.....bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## DoubleU (1. Mai 2007)

Ich bin sicher unheimlich beschränkt das zu tun - nach den posts hier in Bezug auf diese Modelle und deren lästige und unprofessionelle Verzögerungen (Schiff hin oder her - es gibt auch dafür Lösungen für den Dienst am Kunden), aber ich hab mir gestern ein ESX 8 in schwarz/XL bestellt und reihe mich damit hier mal in die Warteschlange ein.

Wenn mir das Theater zu lange dauert cancel ich die Sache eh, weil ein wenig mehr Professionalität bei Einkauf, Angebots/Nachfrage-Steuerung/etc. darf man glaube ich schon erwarten.
Aber ich lasse mich mal fast mal völlig unvorbelastet überraschen.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (1. Mai 2007)

@DoubleU 
deinem Avatar wird von Tag zu Tag das Lachen vergehen  (BTW - willkommen im Wartezimmer - nicht ernstnehmen)

naja mit Zweitbike lässt sich die Wartezeit aushalten ... vorhin noch ne kleine Radtour mit Kumpel gemacht: 65KM und ein paar Höhenmeter geschruppt!

20/21KW ist bei mir dann aber auch das Maß voll ... vor allem weil die Informationspolitik so prickelnd ist ... jede zweite Woche den VMT verschieben ist ganzschön derb ... da hätte ich mich schon nach einer Alternative umsehen können (7 WOCHEN reichen dafür dicke - und meine Nerven hätte ich auch geschont)

denke mir aber jetzt sinds noch zwei zusätzliche Wochen - die Alternativlösung bräuchte auch ne Woche und die andere Woche kann man auch noch verkraften ...
hoffentlich verarscht einen Canyon mit diesem Denken nicht mächtig und versucht gutgläubige Kunden zu binden!


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Mai 2007)

Tja ich hab mein altes Rad in KW 14 verkauft, da der erste Termin KW 16 war und laut Hotline auch eingehalten wird. Dann die Verschiebung auf KW 18 und wieder sagt die HOTLINE, ganz klar den neuen Termin werden wir einhalten. 

NAJA heute in KW 18 heißt es wieder KW 22/23. Hätte Canyon schon in KW 16 gesagt, sorry wir bekommen das aus den und den Gründen nicht hin, hätte ich mir nach einem anderen Rad wohl schon umgesehen. Aber heute fühle ich mich ein wenig verarscht, da es mir nur an nur nach einer HINHALTETAKTIK aussieht.

Ich würde gerne mal hier im Kundenforum eine Stellungnahme von Canyon hören, da wohl nicht nur ich mich sehr verarscht fühlt. Am Anfang dachte ich, naja 2 wochen ohne Bike das geht, aber nun sind aus 2 Wochen 2 Monate oder noch mehr geworden. 

WIRD es von Canyon einen FIXEN Montagetermin geben?

Was meinen die anderen ESX und Torquebesteller?

MooN


----------



## Airwastl (1. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wenn Canyon an seiner Aussage festhält, dass mein FRX am Freitag montiert wird, bin ich zufrieden. Wenn nicht könnte ich wahrscheinlich etwas ungehalten werden am Telefon  , weil langsam kann sowas echt nicht mehr angehen! Bei mir gab es zwar noch keine Verschiebung hinsichtilich des Montagetermines, aber von dem was ich hier so höre kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie ihr euch fühlt. Musste dieses Theater die vergangenen 2 Jahre auch mitmachen. Ich finde Canyon sollte langsam einmal aus ihren Schwächen/Fehlern in der Logistik lernen. Andere Bikehersteller bekommen das doch auch auf die Reihe.

Wie auch immer, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Gruß
Basti


----------



## braintrust (1. Mai 2007)

kommt da noch ein brief mit der verschiebung auf kw21/22 ?
naja wie auch immer, morgen wird mal dit edison2 abgecheckt


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Mai 2007)

anscheinend wurde die Briefe am Freitag versendet.

moon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (1. Mai 2007)

ne stellungnahme wäre super nur wird da eh wieder das gleiche geschrieben. das es interne probleme gibt und das die container stehen geblieben sind. 
halt das was uns hier immer gesagt wird. 
irgendwie haben die auch interne verständigungs probleme. weil da der eine nicht weiß was der andere macht. so kommt es mir manchmal vor. 
ich hoffe ich bekomme morgen antwort auf meine mail. 
bei mir sinds jetzt nur noch zwei wochen bis zum vmt. wenns dabei bleibt ist alles gut.


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Mai 2007)

Nein die FR's verschieben sich genauso um 2 Wochen


----------



## Skar (1. Mai 2007)

Reihe mich ein. In freudiger Erwartung auf ein wie mir scheint sehr geiles bike  habe ich heute ein Grand Canyon 7.0 (zum Glück Expressbike) bestellt samt Barends und Pumpe. 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## thomas1577 (1. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube jeder der hier rummotzt sollte sich mal bei Canyon bewerben !
die stellen bestimmt noch ein..und dann heisst es besser machen
Die Jungs von Canyon lesen das Forum bestimmt mit Genuß und schmunzeln über euch..dann kauft doch woanders..es kommen genug andere Käufer an eure Stelle..
Adios..


----------



## klogrinder (1. Mai 2007)

Zum Thema besser machen hab ich auch noch was:
Mein Bike, ESX 7.0 in L, hab ich bestellt für das ESx in M, zum Glück beides Expressbikes, letzten Mittwoch kam die Mail das Bike is versandbereit ich solle bezahlen, da das M aber zurückging und ich ja deshalb schon bezahlt haben musste sonst hätt ich das ja gar ned bekommen, hab ich erstmal angerufen, der herr an der Leitung meinte, das war letzten Mittwoch, dass es die Woche, also letzte noch rausgeht, bis Freitag nix ppassiert, ich wieder angerufen, der Herr meinte, dass das Bike evtl. am Samstag rausgeht, wobei, er weiß nicht mal ob DHL Samstags Paketdienst macht, naja gut dacht ich mir auch meinen Teil, Versandbestätigung gestern immer noch nicht da, ich wieder angerufen, der Herr meinte diesmal, dass das Bike eigentlich rausgehen müsste, warum und wieso das noch nicht passiert ist wusste er nicht, jetzt warte ich morgen auf meine Versandbestätigung und wenn die morgen nicht kommt dann werd ich mal wieder anrufen und diesmal nicht mehr ganz so freundlich, denn es liegt nicht wie bei vielen oder den meisten hier an fehlenden Parts oder sowas sondern eher daran einmal gepflegt nachzudenken, dann wär mein Bike nämlich schon letzten Mittwoch rausgegangen und das is der Punkt der mich ärgert


----------



## 2stpsfwd (1. Mai 2007)

> Die Jungs von Canyon lesen das Forum bestimmt mit Genuß und schmunzeln über euch..dann kauft doch woanders..es kommen genug andere Käufer an eure Stelle..



hätte ich schon längst gemacht, wenn mir Canyon nicht einen von der 18KW erzählt hätte! Und ehrlich gesagt liegt es nicht an einem Einzelnen (von wegen bewerbt euch und machs besser?!) das es bei Canyon so drunter und drüber geht sondern daran das ein vernünftiges (Kriesen)Management fehlt ... glaube so langsam das Canyon dieses jahr nur verbesserte Modelle, ein paar Sponsorverträge und diesen "tollen" Slogan auf lager hat ... sonst is da echt ebbe bei den Kompetenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (2. Mai 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder der hier rummotzt sollte sich mal bei Canyon bewerben !
> die stellen bestimmt noch ein..und dann heisst es besser machen
> Die Jungs von Canyon lesen das Forum bestimmt mit Genuß und schmunzeln über euch..dann kauft doch woanders..es kommen genug andere Käufer an eure Stelle..
> Adios..



du hast dein bike schon  oder? dann hast ja auch gut reden. sorry für äußerungen dieser art hab ich nix übrig. es gibt leute die haben nicht das geld um sich irgendwo en anderes bike zu kaufen. in meinem fall finde ich die canyons auch noch super von der optik und die schneiden ja auch in den tests super ab. aber mal ehrlich. es ist doch keine art immer wieder neue liefertermiene zu nennen. dann sollen die direkt sagen so es wird nicht april sondern juni aber nicht es wird kw 16 dann es wird kw 18 dann 20 dann 22. das hat echt was mit vertrösten zu tun. 
ich warte mittlerweile seit dem 01.01.07 auf mein torque, habe schon einen urlaub storniert und muß auch den zweiten wohl absagen wenn auch die torques erst anfang juni kommen. 
und das kann doch echt nicht sein. 
wie ich schon geschrieben habe, haben andere bike firmen ihre lieferverzögerung durch luftfracht lieferung in den griff bekommen. wenn canyon lieber mit dem schiff die ware kommen lässt und somit die wartezeit verlängert, ist das wohl deren sache.
naja das schlimme ist das genug leute die bikes von denen haben wollen. 
so haben die leichtes spiel. die sagen sich wenn ein zwei abspringen, ist doch egal, da kommen schon andere die die bikes kaufen. und das finde ich schade. normalerweise müssten alles torque und esx besteller stornieren. 
ich werde heute nochmal anrufen. und mich intensiv mit anderen bikes beschäftigen. weil lange warten will ich nicht mehr.


----------



## DoubleU (2. Mai 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder der hier rummotzt sollte sich mal bei Canyon bewerben !
> die stellen bestimmt noch ein..und dann heisst es besser machen
> Die Jungs von Canyon lesen das Forum bestimmt mit Genuß und schmunzeln über euch..dann kauft doch woanders..es kommen genug andere Käufer an eure Stelle..
> Adios..


 
Ich glaube auch, daß solche konsequent sinnfreien Kommentare mal voll für die Tonne sind.
Ein Körnchen Wahrheit steckt aber auch in diesem Erguß: Es gibt genug andere Käufer - aber vor allem weil Canyon es nicht gebacken bekommt so viele Räder zu bauen wie sie verkaufen könnten - also deren ureigenste Interessen zu realisieren.

Also im einzelnen sehe ich das so (mit der Möglichkeit mich zu irren), aber ich glaub es spricht viel dafür (ich beobachte das schon ne ganze Weile):

Das Problem ist doch, daß Canyon mit so einer Art Verknappungstaktik arbeitet (ich glaube allerdings eher unbeabsichtigt)- so wie hier schon jemand geschrieben hat: Wenn es der eine nicht kauft kauft's halt der nexte. Muss damals in der DDR mit den Bananen/etc. genauso gelaufen sein. 
Die Firma an sich ist mir zutiefst unsympathisch, aber bisher überwiegt noch die "Liebe" zu den wirklich geilen Rädern, auch optisch besser als andere Top-Marken - das kann aber schnell schwenken, wenn ich mich noch mehr verarscht fühle, als es eh schon für jeden von Anfang an offensichtlich sein muß.
Die drücken die Kosten bis aufs absolute Minimum und lassen den Kunden dafür "bluten" aka warten, wenn bei denen wieder mal was nicht rund läuft anstatt ein Stück selbst Verantwortung/Kosten zu übernehmen und ein Teil der bitteren Pille durch Alternativlösungen (die dann natürlich deren Gewinnmarge drücken) selber zu schlucken.
Klar, die Räder haben nen guten Preis zu vergleichbaren Teilen, aber der entsteht vor allem bzw. nur durch den Direktvertrieb (und nicht weil die per se so günstig sind - die sparen einfach die Händlermarge, Punkt ) und bin mir sicher, daß die Gewinnmarge pro Rad auch nicht geringer ist als bei Specialized oder Scott oder was weiß ich. Demzufolge haben die auch die gleichen Möglichkeiten z.B. bei Lieferschwierigkeiten per Schiff kurzfristig andere für sie teuerere Alternativmöglichkeiten zu nutzen, um den Kunden pünktlich zu beliefern und nicht wie ein billiger Hinterhofhändler zu sagen "Ehm, sorry Bananen, err Räder sind grad aus!".
Die lassen lieber aufgrund ihrer eh schlechten Planung (weil immer zu wenig Räder da sind) den Kunden voll auflaufen, weil denen der Einzelkunde offenbar ********gal ist, denn wie gesagt, der nexte kauft's sicher.
Warum die nicht begreifen, daß sie mit professionellerer Planung schlicht mehr verkaufen könnten will mir nicht wirklich in die Birne, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Vermutlich arbeiten sie dran, aber kriegen es Jahr für Jahr konsequent nicht hin. 

So, das war mal mein Senf, manche mögen es wilde Theorien nennen. *g*


----------



## braintrust (2. Mai 2007)

ist immer herrlich wenn sich leute vorstellen, wie es in der DDR gewesen sein muss...


----------



## DoubleU (2. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> ist immer herrlich wenn sich leute vorstellen, wie es in der DDR gewesen sein muss...


 
Herrje, ich wusste, daß da wieder irgendein Pedant drauf anspringt, aber ich dachte mir laß es mal drauf ankommen ohne den Kommentar mit der DDR explizit zu erklären.
Aber hier mal zum mitschreiben:
Das war in keinster Weise überheblich oder sonstwie negativ ggü. der DDR oder deren damalige Bevölkerung gemeint. Es war einfach nur ein Beispiel für knappe Waren. Ich habe im übrigen selbst Verwandschaft dort (Oma, Cousinen, usw.) und bin schon deshalb nicht der "Besser-Wessi", als den du mich hier hinstellen willst bzw. dir da was reindichtest was de facto nicht geschrieben wurde. Und nebenbei weiß ich dadurch auch tatsächlich ein wenig über "damals". So, ich hoffe DAS war nun für deutlich genug.


----------



## AirZonk! (2. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> naja das schlimme ist das genug leute die bikes von denen haben wollen.
> so haben die leichtes spiel. die sagen sich wenn ein zwei abspringen, ist doch egal, da kommen schon andere die die bikes kaufen.



das erklärt doch dann auch wo die ganzen express bikes herkommen.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (2. Mai 2007)

OK ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer! 
ESX 6.0 ist Storniert! Und Bergamont Enduro 6.7 bestellt (konnte noch eins in Größe M ergattern )
wenn alles glatt geht starte ich Nächste Woche in die Bikesaison 2007!

Noch viel Geduld und Durchhaltevermögen! BYE


----------



## braintrust (2. Mai 2007)

@doubleU
is ja kein problem , fands nur lustig und du bist ja nicht der erste der meint "so muss es gewesen sein " 

hat denn wer schon was offizelles wegen der verzÃ¶gerung gehÃ¶rt? wie lÃ¤uft das mit dem 30â¬ gutschein, der nun zusÃ¤tzlich zum kostenlosen versand(versand+bikeguide) kommt? kann ich den auf den kaufpreis anwenden oder nur in zubehÃ¶r investieren?


----------



## Nerv(us) (2. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> @doubleU
> is ja kein problem , fands nur lustig und du bist ja nicht der erste der meint "so muss es gewesen sein "
> 
> hat denn wer schon was offizelles wegen der verzögerung gehört? wie läuft das mit dem 30 gutschein, der nun zusätzlich zum kostenlosen versand(versand+bikeguide) kommt? kann ich den auf den kaufpreis anwenden oder nur in zubehör investieren?



Canyon (Brief): "Aufgrund einer Verzögerung (...). Als kleine Wiedergutmachung für die längere Wartezeit"  "möchten wir Ihnen Ihr Rad versandkostenfrei zusenden, bzw. bieten wir Ihnen Zubehör im Wert der Höhe der Versandkosten gratis."

Habe dann nochmal telefonisch erfahren, dass die Versandkosten automatisch abgezogen werden.


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

die Versandkosten sind ja schon seit der letzten Verschiebung abgezogen oder?


----------



## Nerv(us) (2. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> die Versandkosten sind ja schon seit der letzten Verschiebung abgezogen oder?



Bei mir ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (2. Mai 2007)

Naja, in einem Punkt hat DoublU schon recht: so springt man mit einem Kunden normalerweise nicht um.
Das Schwierige daran ist, dass man die Terminverschiebungen immer erst so kurzfristig mitbekommt, sodass es teilweise zu spät ist, auf bestimmte geeignete anderen Marken umzuspringen, weil diese dann auch schon ausverkauft sind.
Des weiteren ist es für uns Kunden bei Canyon unmöglich etwas gegen die Verzögerungen zu unternehmen, weil es nichts bringt die netten Herren an der Hotline zu beschimpfen, die können nämlich nichts dafür, dass man (wie ich) 6 Monate auf ein Rad warten muss.
Da wo ich erzogen wurde, ist es üblich Versprechungen und Zusagen einzuhalten, und das halte ich auch bei meiner Arbeitsstelle so. Wenn es bei der Besorgung von Produkten Probleme gibt, so werden die bei mir vorher eingeplant! 
Keine Ahnung, wie das die Organisation bei Canyon handhabt, jedenfalls ist es leider etwas unprofessionell. Schade, bei so einem tollen Produkt und der seltsamen Kundenvertröstungspolitik würde man den verantwortlichen Herren gerne kennenlernen, um bei einem Bierchen zu erfahren, wie sowas möglich ist.

MfG
Luis


----------



## fox hunter (2. Mai 2007)

so hab grad mit canyon telefoniert. bei meinem torque fr bleibts bei kw 20. also war da eine verschiebung von kw 16 auf kw 20. aber so solls jetzt bleiben.
nach moonshakers aussage dachte ich jetzt das es auch kw 22 oder so wird.
vielleicht habe ích das aber auch missverstanden und er meinte die erste verschiebung.
naja, wenns dann in 2 wochen kommt ist alles gut. 
ich denke mal für die torque gemeinde gibts keine weitere verschiebung.


----------



## ashtray (2. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> so hab grad mit canyon telefoniert. bei meinem torque fr bleibts bei kw 20. also war da eine verschiebung von kw 16 auf kw 20. aber so solls jetzt bleiben.
> nach moonshakers aussage dachte ich jetzt das es auch kw 22 oder so wird.
> vielleicht habe ích das aber auch missverstanden und er meinte die erste verschiebung.
> naja, wenns dann in 2 wochen kommt ist alles gut.
> ich denke mal für die torque gemeinde gibts keine weitere verschiebung.



Verlass dich da mal nicht drauf. So manch anderer wurde schon desöfteren enttäuscht.


----------



## fox hunter (2. Mai 2007)

ging mir auch schon so. hatte mit denen telefoniert und die meinten es belibt bei kw 16 und zwei tage später war der brief da mit kw 20.
aber ich glaube ans gute im fahrradfachverkäufer.


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

Ich bekomm die Krise ey!

Denkste dir Friede Freude Eierkuchen mein Bike wird die Woche noch montiert und dann...

...gerade telefoniert und die sagen mir, dass es Mitte Mai wird. Vor ner Woche hieß es noch, dass alle Teile da sind und das sie blos mim montieren allgemein nicht hinterher kommen.    

Super Canyon!  Dickes Lob, es hat wieder geklappt mit der Verzögerung des Montagetermins. Soll ichs mir etwa unterm Weihnachtsbaum stellen?  

Ich fahr jetzt dann mal zum Händler meines Vertrauns und lass mir da mal ein Angebot machen! Sowas kann ja echt nich angehen....

Gruß
Basti


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin in dem Thema Logistik nicht "drin", weil ich als Produktmanager schon seit längerem an den 2008er Räder arbeite und wir andere Mitarbeiter für Logistik und Produktion haben. Ich möchte aber ganz persönlich was zu dem Thema verschobene Liefertermine sagen, aus dem, was ich in internen Diskussionen mitbekommen habe. 

Generell zur Firmenpolitik: Natürlich ist uns der einzelne Kunde nicht egal. Das wäre doch sehr kurzsichtig. Natürlich wissen wir, das ein zufriedener Kunde viele Neukunden generiert, und ein unzufriedener Kunde viele Neukunden kostet. Speziell heutzutage wo jeder unzufriedene Kunde durch das Internet die Möglichkeit hat mit vielen anderen potentiellen Kunden in Kontakt zu treten. Aber auch von unserem Selbstverständnis her. Wir haben hier nur angefressene Biker, Leute die im Bezug aufs Radfahren einen gehörigen Nagel im Kopf haben. Wir wissen selbst, wie ätzend es ist, nicht biken zu können oder wenn das neue Traumrad länger auf sich warten lässt.

Generell waren Lieferzeiten bei uns immer schon ein Thema. Und kein schönes. Das hatte verschiedene Ursachen, die wir nach und nach abarbeiten. Ich verstehe den Unmut über verschobene Termine voll und ganz. Im großen und ganzen haben wir es dieses Jahr schon sehr viel besser gemacht als in den Vorjahren. In den Vorjahren wurden, das muss man ehrlich sagen, speziell jetzt um diese Zeit zum Saisonstart, die allerwenigsten Bikes pünktlich und ohne Verzug geliefert. Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr wurden die Termine eigentlich *nie* eingehalten. Das sieht dieses Jahr durch verschiedene Maßnahmen, die im nächsten Jahr noch besser greifen werden, schonmal viel besser aus. Nutzt natürlich dem Kunden, der jetzt auf sein Torque oder ESX wartet recht wenig. In diesem konkretem Fall sind leider mehrere Dinge zusammengekommen, die wir so in den Vorjahren nicht hatten. Wir haben daraus Konsequenzen gezogen und sind im Moment z.B. konkret auf der Suche nach alternativen Speditionen z.B. um Engpässe zu vermeiden. Bei den Bikes die jetzt später kommen war aber leider kein Eingreifen mehr möglich, wir können die Container ja nicht mit dem Hubschrauber vom Schiff holen lassen. Und es ist tatsächlich so, das die Verzögerung bei den ESX und Torque so vor dem Verschiffen nicht abzusehen war. Wir sind an der aktuellen Situation bei den betroffenen Modellen genauso "unschuldig" wie unsere Kunden, was die Sache aber nicht erfreulicher macht.

Ich habe unseren Verkauf und die Disposition auf die Diskussion hier aufmerksam gemacht und ich werde mit den Kollegen darüber sprechen. Ganz persönlich kann ich mich bei den betroffenen Kunden nur entschuldigen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

lol Foxhunter, Canyon wird erst in KW 21 anfangen alle Torques w zu montieren.
Hab gerade noch die Dämpferpumpe kostenlos herausgehandelt, mal sehn obs in der Bestellbestätigung auch so aufgelistet wird.

Trotz allem ist das doch echt :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

mfg MooN


----------



## fox hunter (2. Mai 2007)

hey moon, woher hast du diese infos. hast du angerufen?
ich dreh hier langsam durch. mir sagen die es bleibt bei kw 20. was ist denn jetzt sache.
und kann sich hier vielleicht mal einer von canyon melden der weiß was los ist.
sorry staabi. finde es gut das du stellung beziehst aber es hilft konkret nicht weiter.
ich würde gerne wissen ob mein bike in der kw 20 fertig ist. sonst muß ich meinen urlaub stornieren. wenn ich pech hab hängt das mit kosten zusammen. 
oh man ich bin grad echt auf 180


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> zitat mstaab canyon*Wir sind an der aktuellen Situation bei den betroffenen Modellen genauso "schuld" wie unsere Kunden, was die Sache aber nicht erfreulicher macht.*
> 
> hmm wieso ist der kunde schuld an der aktuellen situation? ich bin also schuld das mein bike zu spät kommt. finde ich klasse.



Eigentlich wollte ich "unschuldig" schreiben, sorry, vertippt. Ist editiert im Posting.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (2. Mai 2007)

dann nehm ich alles zurück.
bin halt was angefressen. naja, ich geh jetzt aufs spinning bike. en bischen frust weg trainieren.


----------



## AirZonk! (2. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> zitat mstaab canyon*Wir sind an der aktuellen Situation bei den betroffenen Modellen genauso "schuld" wie unsere Kunden, was die Sache aber nicht erfreulicher macht.*



da steht unschuldig...

also mein grand canyon steht für die 26KW..... wenn ich dann noch die hier offensichtlich auftretenden verschiebungen mittrechne dann kann ich im *AUGUST*  schon fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klogrinder (2. Mai 2007)

@staabi: apropos schuldig oder unschuldig, ich habe heute vor einer Woche die Mail bekommen das mein Bike fertig ist, bis jetzt is noch nix passiert, bezahlt is ja schon lang da ich ja vorher das gleiche in M zurückgegeben habe.
Wer is an sowas dann Schuld, wenn das Teil seit einer Woche rumsteht und nix geschieht???
Letzte Woche wurde mir gesagt dass es rausgeht, am Montag wurde mir gesagt dass es wohl heute rausgeht, am freitag wusste derjenige am Telefon nedmal ob DHL am Samstag überhaupt verfrachtet.
Und da kann mir jetzt keiner erzählen dass das an sonstwem liegt sondern da muss intern was schief laufen und das geht mir gehörig aud den Keks, vor allem da das Bike noch dazu ein Expressbike ist


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank Staabi für die offenen Äußerung. 
Wieso erhält man diese Informationen nicht an der Hotline?

*Eine Frage die mich aber noch brennend interessiert, bleibt es jetzt bei dieser Verschiebung auf KW 21/22 oder besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es wieder eine klitzeklitzekleine Verzögerung dazu kommt?
*

Staabi könntest du bitte auf diese Frage kurz Stellung nehmen?

@Foxhunter, hab auch mein altes Rad in KW 14 verkauft, da die Hotline sagte, in KW 16 wird definitiv monitert. jetzt hab ich ein Rennrad zum auf die Arbeit zu rollen und ein Hardtail  (Bj96) mit Starrgabel. Am 25.5. ist 1 Woche Gardasee geplant mit 601 und Dalco Abfahrt, naja muss wohl mit dem Hardtail den Dalco runter, wird bestimmt fluffig 

mfg MooN


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

Find ich auch komisch sowas, gebt halt wenigstens die Bikes her die schon fertig sind! Dann habt ihr mehr platz für die Lagerung von anderen Teilen. Z.B. die von einem ESX oder Torque!  

Dürfen die Canyonmitarbeiter eig auskunft darüber geben, ob denn schon alle Teile für mein Bike da sind und wenn nicht, welche noch fehlen?  
Einmal wurde mir erzählt, dass alle Parts da sind und jetzt darf man plötzlich keine Auskunft mehr drüber geben. Sehr merkwürdig...

Trotzdem Dankeschön an Staabi. Wenigstens du kümmerst dich etwas um uns  
Vielleicht sollten die Logistiker hier auch mal zu Wort kommen. Wir beißen ja nicht sondern wollen blos endlich mit unseren neuen Bikes auf die Trails!  

PS: Weiß nich ob ich das ganze noch lange durchhalte!  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## DoubleU (2. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> zitat mstaab canyon*Wir sind an der aktuellen Situation bei den betroffenen Modellen genauso "schuld" wie unsere Kunden, was die Sache aber nicht erfreulicher macht.*
> 
> hmm wieso ist der kunde schuld an der aktuellen situation? ich bin also schuld das mein bike zu spÃ¤t kommt. finde ich klasse.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast da was miÃverstanden glaube ich. Er meinte, daÃ keiner von beiden da Schuld hat, also weder Kunde noch Canyon selber. Mag man so sehen kÃ¶nnen wenn ein Dritter Mist baut, aber letztlich muÃ schon der VerkÃ¤ufer sehen wie er bestellte Ware liefern kann - wie auch immer. VerzÃ¶gerungen kÃ¶nnen immer mal passieren und dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte hier sicher auch jeder VerstÃ¤ndnis, aber irgendwie passieren die laufend oder? ;-)

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind... 
Beantworten von emails durch den Kundenservice ist auch erste Sahne (Vorsicht Sarkasmus!):

Meine erste Anfrage bezÃ¼glich Montage/Liefertermintermin fÃ¼r das ESX 8 fÃ¼r mich und das WXC 9 fÃ¼r meine Freundin wurde noch einigermaÃen zeitnah beantwortet, in einem Fall mit Kalenderwoche 18 (ist ja inzwischen Geschichte dieser Terminn wie wir wissen, aber die Anfrage ist erst ca. 3 Wochen alt...) und bei dem WXC glaube ich KW 22-24 (hab ich jetzt net genau im Kopf).
Als ich dann vor der Bestellung noch eine Frage hatte, die bis heute nicht beantwortet wurde habe ich aus Ãrger von der Bestellung beider RÃ¤der zunÃ¤chst mal abgesehen und nur das meine ESX 8 bestellt. Mag sein, daÃ Canyon keine weiteren Kunden will bzw. lieber ein Rad fÃ¼r 2,5 k als 2 RÃ¤der fÃ¼r 5 k â¬ verkauft...aber warum bleibt mir ein RÃ¤tsel. die hams wohl net nÃ¶tig. 
Ich hatte ne konkrete Frage und wie immer auch die Antwort darauf ausgefallen wÃ¤re, so erwarte ich zumindest eine. Das ist einfach das Mindeste. Die ist wie gesagt bis heute ausgeblieben und ich hab halt nur ein Rad bestellt (auch um mal zu gucken wie das Handling durch Canyon nun tatsÃ¤chlich ist und ob ich tatsÃ¤chlich in der KW 18 bis max 20 mein Rad bekomme), um mich im Zweifel nur einmal zu Ã¤rgern...hehe.
FÃ¼r das Geschenk fÃ¼r meine Freundin gucke ich mich halt im Moment notgedrungen anderweitig um.
Und das nur weil die nicht im Stande sind eine Kundenafrage zu beantowrten - jedenfalls nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen was normal reichen sollte - und ich hab diese Anfrage 2 mal geschickt. also nix von wg. verlorenen gegangener mail oder so. Ich wollte nur ne Antwort auch wenn die negativ ausgefallen wÃ¤re wÃ¼sste ich zumindest Bescheid und wÃ¼rde mich als potentieller Kunde nicht ignoriert fÃ¼hlen. Das ich das ESX 8 trotzdem noch fÃ¼r mich bestellt hab grenzt an ein Wunder bzw. an Idiotie. 

Ich finde es aber schon mal gut, daÃ hier mal ein Beitrag zu dem Thema von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter zur Diskussion gepostet wird.
Hilft mir bei meiner 2-maligen Anfrage per email aber auch net weiter...

Na ja, however. Ich geh nu wakeboarden zum abreagieren. Is besser als hier im Forum blÃ¶d rumzuposten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Gardasee mit 601


...ist garnicht so spannend, wie alle sagen.

So als Außenstehender, der seine Bikes bei sich hat und biken kann möchte ich mal was sagen.

Canyon bekommt wahrscheinlich die Teile aus aller Welt (bzw aus dem Osten) zugeschickt/verschift, und ist da mal eine Lieferung ausgefallen, kann das Rad ja nicht fertiggebaut werden. Entweder fehlen die Speichen, oder die Sattelstützen, oder der Steuersatz oder was auch immer. Kann doch passieren. Und in dem Fall wird es sich wohl gehäuft haben. Pech nennt man sowas. Canyon wäre dann da "unschuldig".

Oder werden die Bikes "drüben" montiert? Dann ist meine Theorie fehl am Platz...


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

> Zitat von Moonshaker Beitrag anzeigen
> Gardasee mit 601
> ...ist garnicht so spannend, wie alle sagen.



Naja spannend ist ansichtssache, dieses Jahr mit dem alten Stahlhobel wohl eine neue Erfahrung, vor allem im unteren Teil nach die Sliprocks.
Der Dalco ist wirklich spannend... und einer der Trails am Lago.

mfg MooN


----------



## klogrinder (2. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...ist garnicht so spannend, wie alle sagen.
> 
> So als Außenstehender, der seine Bikes bei sich hat und biken kann möchte ich mal was sagen.
> 
> ...



sinn deiner Aussage???
Gleich NULL
das Teile ned da sind weiß mittlerweile jeder, es geht eben grade darum warum und was da scheif gelaufen is und weiter um die wie manche schon sagen"Hinhaltetaktik"


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...ist garnicht so spannend, wie alle sagen.
> 
> So als Außenstehender, der seine Bikes bei sich hat und biken kann möchte ich mal was sagen.
> 
> ...




Genau meine meinung!
Du magst recht haben mit deiner Theorie weshalb manche Teile noch nicht da sind. Aber uns interessiert viel mehr wieso man nicht aus diesen Fehlern lernt. Das war die letzten Jahre auch schon so. Andere Hersteller haben doch auch nicht solche Lieferprobleme, wieso dann Canyon. Oke, mag vielleicht ein Grund sein, dass sie die Bikes erst auf Bestellung montieren, aber die Vergangenen Jahre haben doch gezeigt, dass man von vorne herein schon mehr Rahmen und Parts ordern sollte. 
Naja, ich werds wohl nie wirklich kapieren wieso wir soooo lange warten.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> "Hinhaltetaktik"


Was erwartet ihr? Soll Canyon fetige Bikes von Santa Cruz kaufen und an euch senden?
Klar, Email Verteiler anklicken und an alle die ein ESX bestellt haben eine Mail senden. 
Dann hat gleich niemand mehr Lust zu warten und sucht sich eine Alternative. Da wartet man eben bis der Kunde selber anruft. Frech, aber nicht verboten. 

Die Stimmen, die hier im Forum laut werden, sind sicherlich nicht alle Kunden, wenn überhaupt die Hälfte...

Edit: Du meinst nicht "mehr" bestellen, sondern "früher" bestellen...
Und schon nach der letztjährigen Lieferkrise habe ich Canyon abgeschrieben. Habe auch Interesse an einem gehabt...


----------



## MIBO (2. Mai 2007)

Ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch, aber so langsam platzt auch mir der Kragen  
Ich komme mir wirklich völlig verarscht vor und bin äusserst stark hin und her gerissen ob ich mich nicht von dem Hause Canyon distanziere.
Ich bin selbst im Handel tätig, als Hersteller und im Verkauf an Gross und Endkunden und ja ich weiss auch wie ärgerlich es ist wenn ein benötigter Rohstoff oder ein wichtiges Bauteil nicht geliefert werden kann, gerade wenn dieses Produkt auch noch aus dem Ausland oder Fernost importiert werden muss, können grössere Lieferverzögerungen vorkommen. Das was aber Canyon hier abzieht ist unterste Schublade und hat mit einem vermurksten Logistikproblem recht wenig zu tun. Ich fühle mich hier von der Firma bzw. den unterschiedlichsten Mitarbeitern belogen, es werden falsche Versprechen gemacht, falsche Tatsachen dargestellt.
Ich habe schon öfters geschrieben das ich bereits direkt nach der Messevorstellung am 07.09.2006 mein Bike vorbestellt habe. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde mir versichert das die Auslieferung in der Hirarchie der Bestellungen erfolgt und um den Jahreswechsel evtl 1KW beginnt. Hörte sich ja alles prima an, wenn auch noch 3 Monate warten, kein Thema. Als aber die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert wurden, war meines nicht dabei und ein Nachhaken erbrachte einen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin in KW17. Stolze 4 Monate !!! später...leicht angesäuert dachte ich mir, nun gut im April/Mai beginnt das richtig schöne warme Wetter...also gut. Kurz drauf kam die nächste Verschiebung ...schriftliche Bestätigung per Fax, explizit ein Verfügbarkeitstermin KW18. Nun haben wir KW18, mein Bike wird also diese Woche fertig und ich habe keinen genauen Termin wann ich nun das Fahrrad abholen kann. Somit habe ich mich heute ans Telefon geklemmt, die Ansage ist neu, man kann wählen zwischen Verkaufsberatung und Werkstatt, gekauft hab ich quasi schon, Beratung brauch ich auch nicht, ich will ja wissen wann die Werkstatt mein Bike zusammen geschraubt hat. Ein Herr Lützenkirchen oder ähnlich aus der Werkstatt meldet sich, schaut nach und meint er kann mir das nicht genau sagen ich müsse bei der Verkaufshotline anrufen  ... er hätte irgendwas von KW20 da stehn.
Eine Vermittlung würde nicht gehen, alles besetzt. Hallo???...ihr sitzt doch da alle auf einem Haufen ...wo ist denn da das Problem mal schnell an den Kollegen zu übergeben? Aber nein, es könnte ja sein das der Kunde noch nicht in Koblenz war, deshalb ruft er ja auch an und man erweckt einfach mal den Anschein einer Grösse als würde ich in der BASF anrufen und der Herr Kollege sitzt 3 Strassen weiter. Ich habe ab 12.00 Uhr geschlagene 1 1/2 Std. probiert ohne Erfolg jemanden zu erreichen und weiss bis jetzt nicht wann ich mein Bike abholen kann, lediglich eine Vermutung seitens Canyon das mein Bike wohl nun erst in KW20 verfügbar sein wird.
Wie kann nun aber sein, das letzte Woche noch alle Teile da waren und mir eine Abholmöglichkeit für diese Woche bestätigt wurde und nun plötzlich wohl wieder Teile fehlen? Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das ihr das ohne Konsequenzen mit Kundschaft machen könnt? 
Die Tage wurden schon wieder die ersten 2008er Neuheiten präsentiert und Canyon ist nicht in der Lage mir 2007er Teile zu liefer die ich 2006 bestellt habe.   
Einen Preisnachlass oder das ein oder andere Zubehör gratis mag wohl das ein oder anderen Gemüt etwas beruhigen, jedoch hilft das sehr wenig. Wenn ich Geld sparen möchte, würde ich mir kein Mountainbike kaufen sondern das Geld anlegen, ich möchte aber biken und da helfen mir auch keine Vertröstungen.
Ich erwarte von Canyon Ehrlichkeit, ich setzte mein Vertrauen in diese Firma, orderte ein Bike, investiere Geld und werde nun mit Füssen getreten. Es kann nicht angehen das mir bei jedem Anruf ein anderer Mitarbeiter auch etwas anderes berichtet. Der Eine hü der Andere hot. Ihr macht hier das Lieferproblem zum Sündenbock, man kann es sich auch einfach machen, hier liegen in meinen Augen aber ganz andere gravierendere Probleme vor. das hier ist nicht das problem oder versagen eines einzelnen, hier stimmt etwas von grund auf nicht. Hier weiss die linke Hand nicht was die Rechte macht. Hier werden anscheinlich Behauptungen aufgestellt die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen, Kunden werden hingehalten mit irgendwelchen Ausreden.
Kundenbetreuung ist erst gar nicht vorhanden, hier scheitert es schon daran den Kunden über die aktuelle Bestellung auf dem Laufenden zu halten, Änderungen unverzüglich mitzuteilen, obwohl dies so einfach wäre. Ein trauriges Bild was sich hier zeigt. Ich hätte kein Bike bei euch bestellt wenn ich vorab gewusst hätte das ich dermassen hingehalten und verarscht werde. 
Ich werde nun auf eine Antwort meiner Mail warten wann ich mein Bike abholen kann, sollte sich wirklich bestätigen das sich die Abholung noch ein weiteres mal verschiebt werde ich wohl dieses Jahr mit meinem derzeitigen Bike zu Ende fahren und euch wünschen das möglichst viele dieses Wartezimmer lesen, die Wahrheit über euch erfahren und ihr den gerechten Lohn erntet.
Mich würde zu sehr interessieren ob Herr Arnold wirklich darüber Bescheid weiss wie hier mit Kunden umgegangen wird. Es nutzt nichts darüber informiert zu werden weshalb nun ein Kunde storniert hat, den die Aussage die Lieferzeit war zu Lange ist ungefähr so interessant wie die Info das ein Sack Reis in China umgefallen ist. Es ist die Art und Weise mit der die Lieferzeit entsteht, es ist der Umgang mit den Kunden, das Gefühl das Allerletze zu sein welches hier vermittelt wird. 

ich wünsche einen schönen Tag

MfG


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr? Soll Canyon fetige Bikes von Santa Cruz kaufen und an euch senden?
> Klar, Email Verteiler anklicken und an alle die ein ESX bestellt haben eine Mail senden.
> Dann hat gleich niemand mehr Lust zu warten und sucht sich eine Alternative. Da wartet man eben bis der Kunde selber anruft. Frech, aber nicht verboten.
> 
> ...



Früher gehts ja nicht! Anfang des Jahres wurden ja noch die Prototypen getestet.

Zur Sache, dass die Kunden sofort woanders hingehen: Wenns ihnen zulang dauert suchen sie sich so und so Alternativen. Egal ob sie nun von Canyon darüber berichtet werden oder sich selbst informieren. 

Ich finde die Zustände bei Canyon nicht gerade rosig was Liefertermine usw betrifft. Ist halt noch ein junges Unternehmen.
Canyon könnte jedoch noch mehr Bikes verkaufen als jetzt schon. Ist meine Meinung! Ihr könnt diese Aussage natürlich gerne widerlegen.  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch, aber so langsam platzt auch mir der Kragen
> Ich komme mir wirklich völlig verarscht vor und bin äusserst stark hin und her gerissen ob ich mich nicht von dem Hause Canyon distanziere.
> Ich bin selbst im Handel tätig, als Hersteller und im Verkauf an Gross und Endkunden und ja ich weiss auch wie ärgerlich es ist wenn ein benötigter Rohstoff oder ein wichtiges Bauteil nicht geliefert werden kann, gerade wenn dieses Produkt auch noch aus dem Ausland oder Fernost importiert werden muss, können grössere Lieferverzögerungen vorkommen. Das was aber Canyon hier abzieht ist unterste Schublade und hat mit einem vermurksten Logistikproblem recht wenig zu tun. Ich fühle mich hier von der Firma bzw. den unterschiedlichsten Mitarbeitern belogen, es werden falsche Versprechen gemacht, falsche Tatsachen dargestellt.
> Ich habe schon öfters geschrieben das ich bereits direkt nach der Messevorstellung am 07.09.2006 mein Bike vorbestellt habe. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde mir versichert das die Auslieferung in der Hirarchie der Bestellungen erfolgt und um den Jahreswechsel evtl 1KW beginnt. Hörte sich ja alles prima an, wenn auch noch 3 Monate warten, kein Thema. Als aber die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert wurden, war meines nicht dabei und ein Nachhaken erbrachte einen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin in KW17. Stolze 4 Monate !!! später...leicht angesäuert dachte ich mir, nun gut im April/Mai beginnt das richtig schöne warme Wetter...also gut. Kurz drauf kam die nächste Verschiebung ...schriftliche Bestätigung per Fax, explizit ein Verfügbarkeitstermin KW18. Nun haben wir KW18, mein Bike wird also diese Woche fertig und ich habe keinen genauen Termin wann ich nun das Fahrrad abholen kann. Somit habe ich mich heute ans Telefon geklemmt, die Ansage ist neu, man kann wählen zwischen Verkaufsberatung und Werkstatt, gekauft hab ich quasi schon, Beratung brauch ich auch nicht, ich will ja wissen wann die Werkstatt mein Bike zusammen geschraubt hat. Ein Herr Lützenkirchen oder ähnlich aus der Werkstatt meldet sich, schaut nach und meint er kann mir das nicht genau sagen ich müsse bei der Verkaufshotline anrufen  ... er hätte irgendwas von KW20 da stehn.
> ...



Wirklich treffend formuliert!  
Ich kann so halb mitfühlen   is echt hart so lange zu warten. Kein wunder, dass sich jeder früher oder später verarscht vorkommt. Bei mir wurden auch verschiedenen Aussagen über Montagetermine usw. angegeben.

Hoff dass du dein Bike diese woche noch holen kannst!  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2007)

Fazit:


			
				Mibo schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das ihr das ohne Konsequenzen mit Kundschaft machen könnt?


Rotwild Bikes kauft man nicht, weil sie reissen.
Canyon Bikes kauft man nicht, weil sie nicht geliefert werden.


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

lol 

ich komm mir hier langsam vor wie inner Kirche.... HOFFEN UND BETEN
warten bis es vielleicht regnet....

Mein voriges Telefongesräch mit der Hotline bestätigt MIBO Meinung.
Als ich sagte das es gewisse Meinungen über die Verschiebungen im IBC gibt, sagte der junge Herr an der anderen Seite, dass Canyon es eh nicht interessiert was manche im Internet von sich geben.

Ist kein Zitat sondern nur sinngemäß......

 und falltet wieder die Hände und betet und hoffet das die Bikes doch noch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> lol
> 
> ich komm mir hier langsam vor wie inner Kirche.... HOFFEN UND BETEN
> warten bis es vielleicht regnet....
> ...



Das was die von Canyon sagen macht nich viel Sinn! Wär mal gut für sie, wenn sie das hier mal lesen würden!


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> , dass Canyon es eh nicht interessiert was manche im Internet von sich geben.


und



			
				mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe unseren Verkauf und die Disposition auf die Diskussion hier aufmerksam gemacht und ich werde mit den Kollegen darüber sprechen



*hust*


----------



## MIBO (2. Mai 2007)

Ein Mitarbeiter der solch eine Einstellung zu der eigenen Firma hat bzw. diese in der Form öffentlich bekannt gibt und vertritt wäre bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht länger Mitarbeiter. 
Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen das dies die geteilte Meinung von Canyon ist, in meinen Augen erweckt dies eher den Anschein eines jungen Angestellten der nicht wirklich Ahnung vom Geschäft hat, arbeitet weil er halt Geld braucht, aber eben nicht hinter dem steht wofür er eigentlich angestellt ist.
Andernfalls wird aus dieser jungen Firma mit Sicherheit auch keine Alte.

Ich rätsel aber immer noch ob die Geschäftsführung überfordert ist, nicht weiss wie mit den Kunden umgegangen wird, evtl nicht weiss wie unfähig der evtl. ein oder andere Mitarbeiter ist oder mit welcher leck mich am Arsch Einstellung so mancher and die Sache geht.

Vielleicht nehme ich mir mal die Zeit und setze einen netten Brief für Herrn Arnold auf, dann zeigt sich zumindest in wie weit die Vorgehensweise bekannt ist bzw. wie viel ihm an seinen Kunden liegt.


----------



## dieselweasel (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

interessiere mich für ein Bike der XC-Klasse, im Bereich XC 5.
Die Lieferzeiten schrecken natürlich etwas ab. 
Wie würde dieses Bike im Vergleich dazu abschneiden: http://transalp24.de/index.html?d_697.htm
So als Übergang?  
Nee, schon im Ernst.

Ciao, dw.


----------



## fox hunter (2. Mai 2007)

also zuerst mal zu meinem zitat von staabi. er hat das in seinem post schon geändert. mit schuld und unschuld. naja auch egal.

was mibo sagt ist schon richtig.
das fängt halt schon damit an das sich hier nur der staabi meldet der aber eh nix für uns tun kann außer mitfühlen, weil er nicht logisticker sondern entwickler ist. 
tja und so können wir uns hier die köpfe einschalgen und und aufregen aber nix wird passieren. es wäre wirklich mal ne maßnahme mit herrn arnold zu sprechen oder ihm ne mail zu schreiben. einfach um mal ein statement zu bekommen.

um nochmal ne schöne situation zu schildern. ich habe ja anfang januar ein t fr7 bestellt. und jetzt anfang april noch ein xc3 aus dem outlett.
habe bei der bestellung dazu geschrieben, ob es möglich wäre die bikes zusammen abzuholen, weil ich sonst ja zweimal fahren müsste. 
habe dann nix mehr diesbezüglich gehört, also dachte ich es würde wohl klar gehen. 
vor 1 1/2 wochen bekomme ich einen brief mit der aufforderung doch bitte das xc3 innerhalb der nächsten 2 wochen abzuholen. also bis ende dieser woche.
daraufhin habe ich die mail beantwortet und auf den zusatz bei meiner bestellung hingewiesen und nocheinmal gefragt ob es möglich sei das xc3 bis zur fertigstellung des torques zu lagern. 
das ist jetzt 1 1/2 wochen her und ich habe noch keine antwort.
so was tue ich jetzt? gehe ich davon aus das es klar geht oder was.
wohlmöglich wird die bestellung nächste woche dann von canyon storniert weil ich das bike nicht geholt habe. 
naja vielleicht kommt die mail ja morgen noch. man soll die hoffnung ja nie aufgeben.
aber service könnte echt mal was getan werden.


----------



## vtrkalle (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Michael, du schreibst nur von den Torque oder ESX, was ist aber mit den WXC die es laut eurem Schreiben an mich seit KW 15 geben soll. 
Laut neuesten Kenntnissen sollen die jetzt erst in KW 20 ausgeliefert werden, wahren die auch auf dem Container?  oder was ging da schief.
Vor zwei Wochen hat mir der Freundlich an der Hotline gesagt mit den WXCs währe aller in Ordnung,  letzte Woche erfahre ich beim Telefon das nichts in Ordnung ist und das sie erst in KW 20 ausgeliefert werden, wie so!
Bitte um Antwort, danke.




mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin in dem Thema Logistik nicht "drin", weil ich als Produktmanager schon seit längerem an den 2008er Räder arbeite und wir andere Mitarbeiter für Logistik und Produktion haben. Ich möchte aber ganz persönlich was zu dem Thema verschobene Liefertermine sagen, aus dem, was ich in internen Diskussionen mitbekommen habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## 13bb (2. Mai 2007)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zum ESX6. 
Was würdet ihr mir den vorschlagen?


----------



## two wheels (2. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zum ESX6.
> Was würdet ihr mir den vorschlagen?



Ich habe mich ziemlich auf das Price Marathon/ All Mountain eingeschossen!

Ist Custom made, made in Switzerland


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zum ESX6.
> Was würdet ihr mir den vorschlagen?



Spontan fallen mir da gleich ein paar bikes von Specialized ein. Zum Bespiel einige aus der SX bzw. Enduro Serie oder ein Stumpjumper. Wobei man sagen muss, dass das Stumpjumper mehr auf Touren und Racen ausgelegt ist.

Hoff ich konnt dir weiterhelfen. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (2. Mai 2007)

Sollte halt nicht viel teurer als das ESX6 sein und da habe ich bei Specialized so meine Zweifel.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

Cube Stereo... in der aktuellen oder letzten Mountainbike war ein Test der AllMountain Bikes drinne.

mfg MooN


----------



## Mustang (2. Mai 2007)

So, ich werde mich dann wohl auch aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Aber nicht, weil ich ein Canyon schon habe, sondern weil ich die Verschieberei nicht weiter mitmachen will. 

Habe schon 3 Monate aufs Bike gewartet und ich soll jetzt noch weitere 5 Wochen warten... nicht mit mir.... 
das Upgrade vom XC 5.0 auf XC 8.0 ist es mir auch nicht wert.....ich kauf mir ein CUBE!


----------



## sn87 (2. Mai 2007)

Hat den von euch noch nie jemand in einem Callcenter von anderen Firmen angerufen? Seit ihr allen Ernstes der Meinung, dass nur die Canyon-Hotline unfähig ist? Ich kanns euch sagen.. sie sind nicht die Einzigen. Dass die Leute nicht wissen, was der andere gesagt hat, ist auch nicht wirklich unverständlich. Wenn die Telefongespräche nicht "dokumentiert" werden, in dem Kundenprofil, kann der nächste Berater wohl nicht darüber bescheidwissen, was der andere dir erzählt hat. Dass diese Typen auch nicht unbedingt mit Informationen bezüglich des Lieferstatus überschüttet werden, wissen wir auch schon. Ist aber bei jeder anderen Hotline auch nicht anders...
Auch das die Radsaison heuer so früh gestartet hat, ist sicher auch ein Grund für den Lieferengpass. Auch ich hab *schon Ende Februar 1 Monat* auf mein Stevens Crosser warten müssen..

Klar ist das nicht gerade eine feine Sache, dass die Wartezeiten so oft verschoben wurden, aber da müsst ihr wohl durchhalten. Für die Leute die eh ein zweites Bike haben, ists ja nicht so tragisch. Blöd ist halt, wenn man ohne Radl bei dem schönen Wetter zu Hause sitzten muss..


----------



## Berliner-Bengel (2. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zum ESX6.
> Was würdet ihr mir den vorschlagen?




Seh Dir dieses mal an.
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=11624


----------



## Airwastl (2. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Hat den von euch noch nie jemand in einem Callcenter von anderen Firmen angerufen? Seit ihr allen Ernstes der Meinung, dass nur die Canyon-Hotline unfähig ist? Ich kanns euch sagen.. sie sind nicht die Einzigen. Dass die Leute nicht wissen, was der andere gesagt hat, ist auch nicht wirklich unverständlich. Wenn die Telefongespräche nicht "dokumentiert" werden, in dem Kundenprofil, kann der nächste Berater wohl nicht darüber bescheidwissen, was der andere dir erzählt hat. Dass diese Typen auch nicht unbedingt mit Informationen bezüglich des Lieferstatus überschüttet werden, wissen wir auch schon. Ist aber bei jeder anderen Hotline auch nicht anders...
> Auch das die Radsaison heuer so früh gestartet hat, ist sicher auch ein Grund für den Lieferengpass. Auch ich hab *schon Ende Februar 1 Monat* auf mein Stevens Crosser warten müssen..
> 
> Klar ist das nicht gerade eine feine Sache, dass die Wartezeiten so oft verschoben wurden, aber da müsst ihr wohl durchhalten. Für die Leute die eh ein zweites Bike haben, ists ja nicht so tragisch. Blöd ist halt, wenn man ohne Radl bei dem schönen Wetter zu Hause sitzten muss..




Das Canyon-Callcenter befindet sich direkt im Shop. Da kann man wohl nicht sagen, dass die Mitarbeiter am Telefon abgeschottet von den anderen arbeiten. Außerdem sollten sie über die aktuellen Liefertermine bescheid wissen. Es geht ja eigentlich ausschließlich um diese. Ob nun ein Bike bestellt oder einfach nur nachgefragt wird ist doch egal. Canyon sollte ja auch kein Callcenter wie z.B. die Telekom haben. Manche Mitarbeiter der Hotline wissen nicht einmal bescheid darüber, welche Parts denn jetzt eigentlich verbaut sind. 
Ich hoffe das dieser Zustand nicht lange erhalten bleibt. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (2. Mai 2007)

Hat denn nun einer ne Ahnung ob der neue Liefertermin auch wirklich WIRKLICH vertrauenswürdig ist? 
Immerhin war mir zwei Tage bevor die fehlenden Teile ankommen sollten (letzte Woche Freitag), versichert worden, dass sich der VMT nicht verschiebt. 

Die erste Verschiebung auf KW18 empfinde ich jetzt irgendwie als "Notlüge", damit nicht allzuviele wieder abbestellen. Wenn sie von Anfang an gesagt hätten, dass sich das von KW15 auf 21 verschiebt, hätte das doch eine ganz andere Wirkung gehabt. Aber so wie das jetzt auf 2 mal 3 Wochen aufgeteilt wurde...


----------



## urknall (2. Mai 2007)

So langsam sollte doch wohl jedem hier klar sein, daß man sich auf irgendwelche Spekulationen jeglicher Art nicht verlassen kann.
Einfach abwarten bis der Postbote vor der Tür steht, oder Konsequenzen ergreifen!


----------



## Saarmann (2. Mai 2007)

Das geht auch ganz anders!

bestellen, abholen und losbiken!  

War bei meinem Nerve ES 6 ne Sache von einer Woche! 

Und das " warten"  hat sich gelohnt!

Die Sucht zum noch mehr biken steigt täglich!


----------



## tschobi (2. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Die erste Verschiebung auf KW18 empfinde ich jetzt irgendwie als "Notlüge", damit nicht allzuviele wieder abbestellen. Wenn sie von Anfang an gesagt hätten, dass sich das von KW15 auf 21 verschiebt, hätte das doch eine ganz andere Wirkung gehabt. Aber so wie das jetzt auf 2 mal 3 Wochen aufgeteilt wurde...



  So sieht das aus... 
Denke auch das es so ist!


----------



## pr0phet (2. Mai 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> So, ich werde mich dann wohl auch aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Aber nicht, weil ich ein Canyon schon habe, sondern weil ich die Verschieberei nicht weiter mitmachen will.
> 
> Habe schon 3 Monate aufs Bike gewartet und ich soll jetzt noch weitere 5 Wochen warten... nicht mit mir....
> das Upgrade vom XC 5.0 auf XC 8.0 ist es mir auch nicht wert.....ich kauf mir ein CUBE!



bei cube kannst aber auch pech haben mit den lieferzeiten! wollte mir eigentlich ein cube stereo oder ein ESX holen aber bei dem stereo wartet man ebenfalls (liefertermin bei einem händler ca. juni)! hab mich jetzt für ein poison curare t entschieden, lieferzeit 3wochen und die pulfern dir den rahmen sogar noch in der farbe die man will...


----------



## urknall (2. Mai 2007)

Saarmann schrieb:


> Das geht auch ganz anders!
> 
> bestellen, abholen und losbiken!
> 
> ...



Na dann mal die Cloef runter mit dem Teil, hopp hopp


----------



## Saarmann (2. Mai 2007)

Die Cloef war ´s noch nicht, aber die Nordschleife mit dem Single-trail am Geisweiler Weiher hat sich zur festen Wochentour entwickelt.

Na, Strecke bekannt? Oder war das zu weit östlich?


----------



## urknall (2. Mai 2007)

Ich war in der Ecke bisher nie unterwegs muss ich gestehen...
Komme ursprünglich ausm Nordsaarland und da gehts dann eher Richtung Hochwald.
Momentan Wohnort am Wochenende bei SB und die Woche über Osnabrück.
Hab auch leider kein Bike mehr im Saarland. Mein altes Corratec hab ich zur Stadtschlampe gemacht


----------



## Saarmann (2. Mai 2007)

Das Bild was Du siehst ist oben vom Monto Schlacko. 
Der ist aber mit Sicherheit bekannt!
Den hab ich noch mit meinem "alten Bike" Kettler-Alu-Hardtail erklommen.
Dieser alte Diener ist jetzt zum Schlepp-Esel geworden und hat jetzt ne´
Abschleppstange für die Biker von Morgen am Sattelrohr  
Aber wie das dann so geht!
Canyon Bike gesehen, gefahren, bestellt und  einfach nur genial.
Das neue Bike macht das Schicksal des Alten erträglicher. 

Jetzt kann man endlich "alles" fahren und die Sucht nach immer kniffligeren trails nimmt zu.
Und im Saarland haben wir einiges zu bieten.


----------



## Payder (2. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Ich habe mir heute ein Nerve Xc 5.0 grey L gegönnt! War ein Expressbike; bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert. 2 Wochen könnens ruhig noch sein, weil mein Sprunggelenkskapselriss noch verheilen muss  Aber dann sollte es direkt losgehen können!
Gruß Payer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urknall (2. Mai 2007)

Saarmann schrieb:


> Das Bild was Du siehst ist oben vom Monto Schlacko.
> Der ist aber mit Sicherheit bekannt!
> Den hab ich noch mit meinem "alten Bike" Kettler-Alu-Hardtail erklommen.
> Dieser alte Diener ist jetzt zum Schlepp-Esel geworden und hat jetzt ne´
> ...



Brauchst mir nicht zu erzählen, bin ja dort geboren 
Naja wie gesagt hab kein Rad zur Zeit dort, weil ich auch nur noch etwa alle zwei Wochen am Wochenende dort bin.
Ich hab aber Ende August zwei Wochen Urlaub, vielleicht können wir da mal was an den Start bringen und zusammen auf Tour gehen...


----------



## augustiner1329 (2. Mai 2007)

So, ich habs getan...

schweren Herzens habe ich mein ES7 storniert. Ein wirklich geiles Rad, aber im Katalog bringts mir nix. Bikeurlaub ohne Bike is auch nicht das wahre 
Wäre mein erste Canyon gewesen, und so wohl auch mein letztes. Wer weiss, wann es gekommen wäre


----------



## Saarmann (2. Mai 2007)

Welche Grösse sollte es bei ES 7 sein?

Ich habe wie Du oben gesehen hast die Aktion innerhalb einer Woche über die Bühne gebracht. 

Aus dem ES 7 ist mein ES 6 geworden. Aber die minimalen Unterschiede sind Dir als Katalogwälzer (sorry) bestimmt bestens bekannt.
LX statt XT. 
Na und, ist inzwischen eh bei beiden Hollowtech und das kleine Vorderkettenblatt als Stahlblatt ist mir beim Klettern ehrlich gesagt sogar lieber.

Ich will Dir keine falschen Hoffnungen machen, aber wie ich mein Bike abgeholt habe fragte ich, ob die Expressbikes in den jeweiligen Grössen im Laufe des Jahres auch wieder "aufgefüllt" werden.
Die Antwort war Ja und das sogar Mitte Ende Mai!
Ist aber bereits 5 Wochen her.


----------



## augustiner1329 (2. Mai 2007)

@ saarmann

sollte eigentlich ein xl werden. hieß zuerst kw 18 (sicher), dann in der schriftlichen auftragsbestätigung kw 19 (sicher). nun heisst es kw 20 oder eher 21 montagetermin. blöd für mich, dass ich kw 22 in urlaub fliege und gerne ein bike dabei hätte, und wer weiss welche kw es dann wirklich wird? vielleicht geht hier wieder ein schiff unter, oder da hat ein lkw platte reifen auf 6 achsen gehabt. ich lebe auch vom import aus fernost und meine schifferl kommen meistens an  und das sogar relativ pünktlich (2-3 tage vielleicht mal)

es 5.0 als expressbike alternative ist mir a bisserl windig (deore teile und naben, juicy5, talas rl anstatt rlc

es 8.0 als expressbike sind mir 500 teuros aufpreis zuviel für andere laufräder und a bisserl carbon.

ich hätt das es7 auch mit anderem rahmen oder ohne lenker genommen, aber auf welches teil nun noch gewartet werden muss, kann mir nicht mitgeteilt werden.


----------



## Saarmann (3. Mai 2007)

ES 5 kam fÃ¼r mich auch nicht in Frage. ES 8 hat was, wegen dem geringeren Gewicht! (ca. 1â¬ pro Gramm = Faustformel)
Aber die Carbon-Bremse schneide in den TestÂ´s gar nicht so berauschend ab.
Aber dennoch, meine Juicy 7 hatte ich auch noch nicht an der Grenze.
Also geb Dir einen Ruck und bestell das ES 8 bevor Du dich noch lÃ¤nger Ã¤rgerst oder Ã¼berlegst noch in dein altes Bike zu investieren!

Bei der ganzen Kritik an den Lieferzeiten sollte man nicht vergessen, wer Canyon ist.

"Eine kleine aber feine Fahrradschmiede in Koblenz"

Ich war dort und hab mein Fahrrad selbst abgeholt. Der Laden ist nicht grÃ¶sser wie ein gut sortiertes FahrradgeschÃ¤ft.
Stehen halt nur Canyon-RÃ¤der rum!

Was man nicht sieht ist die Werkstatt, wo die Teile montiert werden. Muss in einem ebenfalls relativ kleinen NebengebÃ¤ude sein.

Fazit: Die saufen immer noch ab vor lauter Bestellungen, obwohl sie die Sache mit den Expressbikes eingefÃ¼hrt haben.
So ist das halt, wenn man geniale RÃ¤der zum guten Preis anbietet.

Ich wÃ¼rde das nicht so schreiben, wenn ich es nicht selbst gesehen hÃ¤tte!


----------



## augustiner1329 (3. Mai 2007)

es8 kommt nicht in die tüte, da meines erachtens nach das preis/leistungsverhältnis nicht ok ist. und ob das 500 gramm weniger wiegt, bezweifel ich. in den zeitschriften wurde das es7 mit 13,24 kg gewogen. ich denke die 500 gr. sollen eher ein verkaufsargunemt sein. wenn ich schon über die schmerzgrenze von 2000 gehe, dann auch lieber gleich noch ein paar euro mehr für ein bike, dass ich dann bei meinem händler mitnehmen kann. canyon wirds auf jeden fall keines mehr werden...


----------



## Saarmann (3. Mai 2007)

Es sind genau 500 Gramm
ES 7 hat 13,5 kg
ES 8 hat 13,0 kg

aber wenn Deine Entscheidung gefallen ist ok. 
Der Händler wird sich freuen, jemandem der sich auskennt (!?) ein Bike zu verkaufen.  
Er bekommt seine Marge von Dir. 
Bei Canyon fehlt eben genau dieser "Zwischenverdiener" desshalb auch diese Ausstattungen zu diesem Preis!


----------



## DoubleU (3. Mai 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Du hast da was mißverstanden glaube ich. Er meinte, daß keiner von beiden da Schuld hat, also weder Kunde noch Canyon selber. Mag man so sehen können wenn ein Dritter Mist baut, aber letztlich muß schon der Verkäufer sehen wie er bestellte Ware liefern kann - wie auch immer. Verzögerungen können immer mal passieren und dafür hätte hier sicher auch jeder Verständnis, aber irgendwie passieren die laufend oder? ;-)
> 
> Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind...
> Beantworten von emails durch den Kundenservice ist auch erste Sahne (Vorsicht Sarkasmus!):
> ...


 
Moin Moin zusammen,

tja ehrlich gesagt hatte ich ja insgeheim gehofft, daß sich nun doch mal ein Canyon MA wenigstens über dieses forum hier meldet - als Reaktion auf mein posting hier betreffend der nie beantworteten Kundenanfragen/etc von mir an die Support Mitarbeiter..
Wäre ja eine gute Gelegenheit gewesen, daß doch noch "alles gut" wird, wenn es schon über den sonst bei allen anderen Firmen die ich kenne üblichen Dienstweg per email über Wochen NICHT funktioniert, aber Fehlanzeige. Zu schade, ich raff's einfach net wie man so eine LMAA-Einstellung beim Kundenservice etablieren kann...


----------



## sn87 (3. Mai 2007)

Hast dem Staabi dazu schonmal eine PM geschrieben? Würd ich mal machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (3. Mai 2007)

augustiner1329 schrieb:


> So, ich habs getan...
> 
> schweren Herzens habe ich mein ES7 storniert. Ein wirklich geiles Rad, aber im Katalog bringts mir nix. Bikeurlaub ohne Bike is auch nicht das wahre
> Wäre mein erste Canyon gewesen, und so wohl auch mein letztes. Wer weiss, wann es gekommen wäre



Du verpasst was ! Es ist der absolute Alleskönner, und jede Minute Warten von Dezember 06 bis März 07 hat sich gelohnt !

Langley


----------



## Moonshaker (3. Mai 2007)

I love it....

Hab grad nochmal (fast wie jeden Tag  ) bei der Canyon Hotline angerufen, da ich vergesssen hatte das Optitune für die Lyrik durchzugeben, da sagte mir der junge Mann, dass die Torquereihe jetzt doch in Serie in der *KW20/21*
montiert wird.

Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, wieder einmal 2 Aussagen, wir bleiben beim hoffen und beten, dass es bis Weihnachten wenigstens da ist  

EDIT: Bestätigung kam per Mail und man liest da



> Anbei die Bestellbestätigung noch mit Montagetermin KW23 (kann ich nicht ändern).



irgendwie ist da was faul ....

moon


----------



## fox hunter (3. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Hast dem Staabi dazu schonmal eine PM geschrieben? Würd ich mal machen..



der staabi kann da auch nix machen außer die mail weiterleiten. hab ihm auch schon eine geschreiben. aber der sitzt in nem ganz anderen gebäude und hat da nicht so den einfluss. so hat ers mir zumindest gesagt.
und die herren von ganz oben bei canyon haben garantiert nicht die zeit sich hier auch noch einen account anzulegen nur um einmal im wartezimmer was zur situation zu sagen 

@ moon
vielleicht haben wir ja doch noch glück und können mitte mai unsere torques heizen.


----------



## DoubleU (3. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Hast dem Staabi dazu schonmal eine PM geschrieben? Würd ich mal machen..


 
Na ja, probieren kann ich's ja mal, aber der arme Mann hat ja mit der Nummer "mangelhafter Kundenservice" glaub ich gar nichts zu tun, sondern entwickelt die an sich ja geilen Räder "nur" mit.
Danke für den Hinweis. Ich probiers jedenfalls mal und geb denen vermutlich eine Chance zu viel zu reagieren.


----------



## Moonshaker (3. Mai 2007)

@ FoxHunter deinen Traum hab ich schon aufgegeben , werd mit dem Hardtail und Starrgabel an Gardasee fahrn. Ist vielleicht auch mal net so schlecht, kommt die gute alte Fahrtechnik wieder zum Einsatz.... 

mfg MooN


----------



## Airwastl (3. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> I love it....
> 
> Hab grad nochmal (fast wie jeden Tag  ) bei der Canyon Hotline angerufen, da ich vergesssen hatte das Optitune für die Lyrik durchzugeben, da sagte mir der junge Mann, dass die Torquereihe jetzt doch in Serie in der *KW20/21*
> montiert wird.
> ...



Das heißt ich muss noch mal ne Woche länger auf mein Torque warten. Also wenn davon auch die FRX betroffen sind....oh man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (3. Mai 2007)

Hat schon wer einen offiziellen Brief von CANYON erhalten wo sie die 2. Verschiebung mit ankündigen. Laut Hotline ging der letzte Freitag raus. 

WER HAT DEN SCHON?

mfg moon


----------



## wlkr (3. Mai 2007)

ich nicht. bei mir liegt imernoch ein bündel geld für'n postboten.
das esx muss ja jeden tag kommen.  
@canyon: der email gehört die zukunft.

freuen wir uns, dass es dieses wochenende regnet!


----------



## fitze (3. Mai 2007)

@Moonshaker: Also ich hab noch keinen Brief erhalten. Wenn ich nicht im Forum lesen würde würde ich fest damit rechnen, das ich in zwei Wochen Torquen kann. (Eventuell ist es ja auch so?) Was von deinen beiden Aussagen ist jetzt aktueller? 20/21 von der Hotline oder 23 aus der Mail?

Apropos Optitune: Für welches Gewicht ist die Lyrik denn normalerweise ausgelegt?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## braintrust (3. Mai 2007)

naja, du hast ja wenigstens noch 2 wochen...ich würde zu hause sitzen und mich jeden tag fragen wann denn endlich die rechnung ins haus flattert, wenn ich nicht hier im forum lesen würde...alles net so prall


----------



## Moonshaker (3. Mai 2007)

Die Lyrik ist bis 80kg standard und drüber braucht sie ne andere Feder.

Der an der Hotline hat gesagt KW 20/21 und in der Bestellbestätigung stand dann KW23. Diese KW 23 kann er auch nicht manuell ändern, laut der mail.

Ich weiß auch nicht was bei denen abgeht, aber die verhalten sich wie ehemalige Staatsunternehmen Post und Telekom, da weiß der eine auch nicht was der andere macht.
Ich lass mich überraschen...

moon


----------



## fitze (3. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist bis 80kg standard und drüber braucht sie ne andere Feder.
> 
> Der an der Hotline hat gesagt KW 20/21 und in der Bestellbestätigung stand dann KW23. Diese KW 23 kann er auch nicht manuell ändern, laut der mail.
> 
> ...



Ahja, OK, danke. Das passt bei mir perfekt mit Ausrüstung.
Furchtbar, jetzt keimt in mir ja wieder etwas Hoffnung das es doch in 20/21 was wird... Aber eigentlich kann man ja mittlerweile einfach auf keine Aussage mehr was geben.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## gorn (3. Mai 2007)

ich bin inzwischen schon dabei mich schweren herzens nach nem anderen rad umzusehen ...


... mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## Dickie76 (3. Mai 2007)

@gorn

Hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber keine echte Alternative finden können. Denn immer dann, wenn du denkst, dass du ein vergelichbares Rad gefunden hast, ist es entweder teurer oder schelchter ausgestattet. Bisher konnte mir auch noch keiner eine Alternative nennen. Und der Punkt ist außerdem: In den wenigsten Fällen wirst du ein Rad im Laden finden, dass du sofort mitnehmen kannst....

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## MIBO (3. Mai 2007)

was für alternativen habt ihr denn auf lager?

ich habe mich bereits nach einem scott ransom als auch rocky mountain slayer umgeschaut. könnte ich beide kurzfristig haben


----------



## ashtray (3. Mai 2007)

Wie schauts mit den Bikes von Poison aus? Ausstattungstechnisch sind da ja Hobel bei, die besser bestückt sind, als die von Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (3. Mai 2007)

Der Rahmen von Poisen, Kraftstoff, chaka, cyclomanix etc... ist ja alles die gleiche Basis gefällt mir leider überhaupt nicht.

Anbauteile kann man austauschen oder aufwerten, wichtig ist mir der Rahmen.
Wobei ein kompletter Selbstaufbau finanziell unrentabel ist und daher nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## two wheels (3. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Die erste Verschiebung auf KW18 empfinde ich jetzt irgendwie als "Notlüge", damit nicht allzuviele wieder abbestellen. Wenn sie von Anfang an gesagt hätten, dass sich das von KW15 auf 21 verschiebt, hätte das doch eine ganz andere Wirkung gehabt. Aber so wie das jetzt auf 2 mal 3 Wochen aufgeteilt wurde...




Genau das, ist das intelligente daran! Mit dieser "Stückelung verliert man viel weniger Kunden, weil sich jeder denkt "Ach die 2 Wochen warte ich jetzt noch, auf die kommts jetzt auch nich mehr drauf an!" und dann bei der nächsten Verschiebung, "ach ********, nochmal 2 Wochen! Naja, dann warte ich halt, sind ja nur 2 Wochen" usw usw!


----------



## Damistam (3. Mai 2007)

Sers Leute,

Wie es aussschaut hatte ich verdammt Glück das mein ES 6.0 nach 2 Tagen wider erwarten bei mir zu Hause angekommen ist. (das war letzte woche) Ich muss hinzufügen das es ein Expressbike war......

Ich wünsch euch anderen viel Glück und das euer canyon doch bald kommt .... aber die Bikes sind absolut der hammer (meine Meinung) natürlich gibts auch andere schöne aber ich bin mit meinem  6.0 voll zufrieden

Gruß und nochmals viel Glück


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (3. Mai 2007)

GRRRR!!! Jetzt höre ich schon zum 25. mal das alle Berater in einem Kundengespräch sind und das die Verbindung beendet wird damit mir keine unnötigen Kosten entstehen... Versuche schon den ganzen Tag lang jemanden von Canyon an die Strippe zu bekommen.. klappt nicht!!

Wenn die sich Sorgen um meine TelRechnung machen dann sollen sie mir gleich n Besetzt-Zeichen schicken und nicht ewig diesen Spruch abspielen..  Oder sind die von der Hotline heute alle im Urlaub???????


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Der Rahmen von Poisen, Kraftstoff, chaka, cyclomanix etc... ist ja alles die gleiche Basis gefällt mir leider überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Anbauteile kann man austauschen oder aufwerten, wichtig ist mir der Rahmen.
> Wobei ein kompletter Selbstaufbau finanziell unrentabel ist und daher nicht in Frage kommt.



Komisch, dass der Canyon Rahmen fast all den Rahmen gleicht..... vergleich doch mal den Kraftstoffrahmen des E1 mit dem ESX. Ich sehe da nicht viele Unterschiede.....


----------



## MIBO (3. Mai 2007)

ja, schon ähnlich, aber das Detail machts und wenn du dir die o.g. Rahmen anschaust und mit dem canyon vergleichst wirst du wissen warum mir die Rahmen nicht gefallen.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. Mai 2007)

Sehen halt wirklich so richtig wie Freeriderschleudern aus, Canyon setzt z.B beim ESX mehr ins Detail, kommt aber, wie ich finde, aufs gleiche raus.
Ansichtssache....


----------



## Damistam (3. Mai 2007)

Hier noch ein Bild von meiner neuen Schleuder 



​


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

Potthässliche Reflektoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (3. Mai 2007)

Ähhh Reflektoren! Wenn das die Stylepolizei sieht! *roteKarte*


----------



## sn87 (3. Mai 2007)

Oida.. die Strahler san jetzt aber net dein Ernst, oder?? Sonst.. einfach nur  
Hoffe meins kommt morgen, oder halt erst nächste Woche..


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von meiner neuen Schleuder
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ich hab doch gesagt, dass du erst das Foto reinstellen sollst, wenn die Reflektoren weg sind !


----------



## kameit00 (3. Mai 2007)

Grade kam die Bestellbestätigung. ESX 8.0 in S in Schwarz. Veraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 22.
Wehe von Euch sagt jetzt einer, dass der Termin kippen könnte ;-)
Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf und hoff mal das Beste...


----------



## urknall (3. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von meiner neuen Schleuder
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ich dachte das ES 6 gibst nur in "Shiny Black", der Rahmen auf dem Foto sieht irgendwie verdammt nach adonisiertem schwarz aus?!


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (3. Mai 2007)

Die Frage kam schon mal in der Galerie auf. 
Der Rahmen ist lackiert. Kommt aber eher matt als shiny rüber und sieht dem anodisiertem Rahmen ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urknall (3. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Die Frage kam schon mal in der Galerie auf.
> Der Rahmen ist lackiert. Kommt aber eher matt als shiny rüber und sieht dem anodisiertem Rahmen ziemlich ähnlich.



Besten Dank, auf den Foto auf der Canyon Page sind da ja Welten zwischen den Farben.


----------



## braintrust (3. Mai 2007)

bionicon 3-5 tage warten...leider etwas teurer, saugeile technik


----------



## Moonshaker (3. Mai 2007)

Die Version von two_wheels mit der Stückelung der Verschiebung trifft wohl den die Faust aufs Auge. Als ich Woche 15 gehört hab, dass auf KW 18 verschoben wird hab ich mich auch umgeschaut und damals ein ALUTECH PUDEL oder Hardride ins Auge gefasst. Doch für 800 mehr hätte ich auch 2-3 Wochen warten müssen. Naja dann warte ich einfach....
Nun die Verschiebung auf KW 21 sind wieder 3 Wochen, lohnt sich auch nicht ein anderes zu bestellen...
Das ist ne sehr gute Hinhaltetaktik von Canyon, über die die BIKE und MOUNTAINBIKE wohl interessiert sind.

Naja wir warten einfach mal..


----------



## Damistam (3. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Potthässliche Reflektoren



Ich weiß ich weiß aber so hab ichs ausm Karton gezogen ich hab da noch nix abgemacht wie man auch unschwer an den ganzen Zetteln erkennen kann die da noch dranhängen .... wenn der  ganze unnotige schrott widda ab is setzt ich n neues bild rein.

@Levty: Du wirst ja eh dann noch sehen also beschwer dich net


----------



## Damistam (3. Mai 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ES 6 gibst nur in "Shiny Black", der Rahmen auf dem Foto sieht irgendwie verdammt nach adonisiertem schwarz aus?!



Also des is net lackiert sóndern Pulverbeschichtet...kp find des aber besser als lackiert


----------



## Splashfin (3. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> Grade kam die Bestellbestätigung. ESX 8.0 in S in Schwarz. Veraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 22.
> Wehe von Euch sagt jetzt einer, dass der Termin kippen könnte ;-)
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf und hoff mal das Beste...





WTF: KW 22, wehe des betrifft auch die grünen ESX


----------



## biketunE (3. Mai 2007)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....

verdammt, am Montag bestellt, noch keine Post erhalten, hatte schon Angst  Und was sehe ich gerade im meinem outlook? versandbestätigung vor bestellbestätigung per post. 
und dass nach der spätschicht die mich ziemlich schlaucht (ok, arbeite erst seit gestern als übergangsjobber  ), dann diese nachricht. HURRA!

Leute, ich hoffe für euch dass eure Bikes so schnell wie möglich kommen. Mir kann nur noch der Postmann einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Achja, und das Wetter wie es aussieht!!

(Meine Reba Uturn kam auch heute und meine XT Kassette, ich liebe Onlineshopping)
PS: Reba Race mit 80mm abzugeben aus dem GC 7.0!


----------



## kameit00 (3. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> WTF: KW 22, wehe des betrifft auch die grünen ESX



Grün ist ESX 7.0

Da hatte ich folgende Infos bekommen, als ich angefragt hab (waren dann aber leider doch schon ausverkauft)

######
ESX 7.0 in M		grau:	Ende Juli
			grün:	Ende Juli

ESX 8.0 in M		rot:	Ende Mai
			schwarz:Ende Mai
######


----------



## braintrust (3. Mai 2007)

aber nur wenn man jetzt erst bestellt oder?
ende juli...ganz schön krass...

und immer diese "expressbiker" tss...ihr habt doch das canyon alle gar nicht verdient


----------



## biketunE (3. Mai 2007)

> und immer diese "expressbiker" tss...ihr habt doch das canyon alle gar nicht verdient



ja sorry  war auch mehr ne spontane aktion. leider leider ist mein simplon mythos ziemlich mitgenommen. neue gabel sollte rein, und eigentlich sollte der rahmen getauscht werden. nachdem simplon für nen ersatzrahmen 600 wollte (da sind schon 10% abgezogen), hab ich mich mal umgeschaut. 
und ja, für 1300 + 150 tuning und ich bin auf dem selben gewicht... 

was ich allerdings nicht so sehr verstehe: ich glaub am meisten verkauft canyon doch fullys. wieso aber haben die dann ausgerechnet da die längsten lieferzeiten? waren alle fullyrahmen auf dem schiff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (3. Mai 2007)

hey moon, warum träumst du meinen traum nicht mit. du fliegst bestimmt mit deinem torque über den 601ser.
und ich hoppel mit meinem durch den bayerischen wald.

zu dem thema optitune. laut canyon hompage sind die rock shox gabeln von werk aus auf 63-70 kg ausgelegt. hab meine domain extra auf bis 80 kg optitunen lassen. waren die 50 eu jetzt umsonst oder was?

@mibo
alter wenn ich die kohle über hätte wüde ich das rocky slayer nehmen. hatte vor dem torque auch mit nem switch geliebäugelt. aber der preis.
naja jetzt warte ich noch die zwei wochen und freu mich auf mein torque fr.

was ist eigentlich mim traildancer. wartest du noch mit oder hast aufgegeben?


----------



## dirk13 (3. Mai 2007)

Komme gerade aus Koblenz zurück und habe jetzt das ES7 bestellt. Muss leider vsl. bis KW26 warten. Eigentlich wollte ich ja das XC7, aber die Probefahrt war Gold wert, die Geometrie des ES liegt mir einfach besser. 

Jetzt beginnt das laaaange warten ;-(


----------



## fitze (3. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> laut canyon hompage sind die rock shox gabeln von werk aus auf 63-70 kg ausgelegt. hab meine domain extra auf bis 80 kg optitunen lassen. waren die 50 eu jetzt umsonst oder was?


Wo steht´n das?

Also ich teste die Lyrik einfach erst mal. Notfalls tausch ich die Feder halt selbst aus. Wird nicht unmachbar sein.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## vanmaxis (3. Mai 2007)

Hi weiss jemand wie lange die Lieferzeiten für ein ESX 7.0 ist?


----------



## kameit00 (3. Mai 2007)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Hi weiss jemand wie lange die Lieferzeiten für ein ESX 7.0 ist?



Hab am Montag mit der Hotline telefoniert - laut denen ist das ESX 7.0 ausverkauft für das ganze Jahr.
Aber da hier ja wieder ein paar storniert haben, kannst Du ja evtl. trotzdem mal Dein Glück versuchen


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2007)

Mein schönes Torque 2 

 gibt es nicht mehr. Nach dem Gabeldefekt habe ich es zerlegt. Der Rahmen steht bei ebay zum Verkauf und die Teile leben in diesem Radel: 

 weiter.

Nach vielen wunderschönen Touren bekommt das Torque 2 nun einen würdigen Platz in der Ahnengallerie.

Leider ist noch eine Frage offen: Wann kommt mein Torque 8 !


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Mai 2007)

Stimmt die RS Feder sind Standard bis zu 70kg. Ich mit 85kg hab klar die harte Feder geordert, aber bei 77-78kg weiss ich nicht, würd ich aber dann bei der Canyon Werkstatt anrufen net bei der Hotline, der eine gestern wusste bei mir nicht mal das man die Federn tauschen kann. 

MooN


----------



## kajetan (4. Mai 2007)

Moin,

hat eigentlich schon irgendwer etwas über die 2007'er Spectrals gehört? Ich habe eines im März bestellt, seit heute ist es überfällig. Wenn ich das hier so lese, bekomme ich Angst. Hotline ist leider kein Durchkommen. Man liest überhaupt so wenig über die Teile.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## poom (4. Mai 2007)

Hi kajetan
Ich hatte mir auch im März ein Spec9.0 bestellt. Letzte Woche kam eine Mail, dass es fertig montiert sei und ich das Geld überweisen könne (Vorkasse). Es sollte dann eigentlich in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Was stand denn auf Deiner Bestellbestätigung wann der Montagetermin ist? Diese Angabe hat bei mir gestimmt.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajetan (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Poom,

wie gesagt, VMT läuft heute aus, also es war 17/18 KW angesagt. Aber das beruhigt mich ja, dass es schon welche gibt, werde ich nachher nochmal nachhaken. Ich habe am 20.3 bestellt. Vielleicht habe ich ja heute Post? Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich nur ein 6.0 bestellt habe? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## mcmoos (4. Mai 2007)

wäre auch einem Spectral interessiert. Doch wenn man das mit den ESX und FR(X) liest hat man garkeine lust zu bestellen. Würde das Spectral dann XC misbrauchen. Wie ist denn euer Einsatzbereich für das Spectral kajetan und poom?


----------



## fox hunter (4. Mai 2007)

ahso, dann ist mein optitune ja doch nicht umsonst. wiege 77 und habs auf 80 machen lassen. also ist das die feder von 70 - ich glaub 85 kg. so hab ich noch en paar reserven wenns was härter wird.

@ fitze
das steht auf der seite unter zubehör, ergospeed tuning und dann optitune.


----------



## kajetan (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir sind es tendentiell cross country/touren, ich fahre viel Wald-  und Feldwege, ab und zu auch mal etwas ruppigere single trails, aber mittlerweile liebe ich Komfort, deshalb soll es leicht sein und mehr Federweg haben als ein Racer.

Und in einem kurzen Gespräch mit der sehr freundlichen Hotline habe ich erfahren, dass ich mir Hoffnung machen darf, dass es in Kürze montiert wird. Es steht quasi schon in der Montage-Pipeline. 

Da will ich mal guter Dinge sein und hoffen, dass dem so ist.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## poom (4. Mai 2007)

Ich werd das Spec als All-Mountain benutzen in meinem Fall speziell für den Singletrail. Ansonsten werd ich alles mal ausprobieren und einfach mal schauen wann das Rad an seine Grenzen kommt.
Die Post war grad da. Ich stell gleich mal nen Foto rein.


----------



## wwwindsurfer (4. Mai 2007)

Hey, hab mich gerade hier eingelogt da ich auch auf mein neues Bike warte. Ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr lang, da es sich um ein Expressbike handelt und zwar das ES 6.0!!! hab ich am 26.4 bestellt und soll KW18/19 kommen. 

Ich hatte 4 Wochen vor Ostern ein Bike bei Focus über meinen Händler geordert, aber da sieht es auch nicht viel besser mit der Lieferzeit aus!
Jetzt bin ich aber froh, das es ein Canyon wird!! viel mehr Rad fürs Geld  
Ich hoffe es kommt vielleicht heute schon, dann gehts morgen gleich in HArz den Brocken rauf und runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (4. Mai 2007)

die frage ist nur wie lang die pipeline ist 

hab immernoch keinen brief mit dem neuen VMT des ESX7...echt super


----------



## poom (4. Mai 2007)

Da ist es:


----------



## fox hunter (4. Mai 2007)

schaut ziemlich edel aus. und dann auch noch das 9ner. respekt.

dann viel spaß beim fahren.


----------



## braintrust (4. Mai 2007)

lol das mit der hotline ist ja nen wohl nen witz..erst muss man wie bei der telekom durchkommen um 1 oder 2 zu drücken und dann komm ich zum bestellservice, hör die ansage dass alles besetzt sind und ich kurz warten soll und nach 2sek. werd ich rausgeworfen...wasn das fürn scheiss..


----------



## mcmoos (4. Mai 2007)

@poom

lass mal bitte einen kleinen fahrbericht vom Spec 9 folgen!


----------



## Splashfin (4. Mai 2007)

> Ihre Daten wurden erfolgreich verschickt.
> Wir werden in Kürze mit Ihnen in Kontakt treten.
> 
> Ihr Canyon Team



hab jetzt auch mal ne Mail dahin geschickt, da man sonst nullinger durchkommt...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Defekt in der Telefonanlage, der hoffentlich heute im Laufe des Nachmittags wieder repariert wird. Man kann im Moment mit Glück zwar durchkommen, aber es leider besonders schwierig zur Zeit.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DoubleU (4. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch mal ne Mail dahin geschickt, da man sonst nullinger durchkommt...


 

Na viel Glück dabei. Ich habe nun schon 3 mails innerhalb von ca. 3-4 Wochen abgeschickt - jeweils ohne jegliche Reaktion von denen...
Auch die PM gestern an Staabi hat NOCH nix gebracht, aber da hab ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## eHarzer (4. Mai 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen berichten. Wir haben ursprüglich ein WXC 8.0 für meine Frau bestellt, dieses aber letzte Woche aufgrund der lange Wartezeit in ein XC 7.0 umgewandelt, eigentlich ja ein Expressbike. Der wirklich nette Herr letzte Woche am Telefon hat sich auch viel Zeit genommen und sagte zu, daß es auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch rausgeht. Bei heutiger Nachfrage (nachdem wir ca. 60-70 mal die Hotline angerufen haben) hat uns dann ein nicht ganz so netter Herr gesagt, daß man Expressbike nicht so wörtlich nehmen darf und man Zusagen bezüglich Lieferzeiten nicht auf die Goldwaage legen sollte und wir das Rad ja stornieren können. Das ist ja mal eine super Verkaufsstrategie und die beste Grundlage Kunden zu behalten oder Neue zu werben.
Bezüglich einer genauen Lieferzeit konnte der "nette Mann" auch keine definitive Aussage machen.
Sollte nach der nächsten Woche immer noch die Auslieferung nicht erfolgt sein,
werden auch wir voraussichtlich storniern.


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Mai 2007)

Ich hab immernoch keinen OFFIZIELLEN BRIEF für die 2. Verschiebung nur HOTLINE AUSSAGEN auf KW 20 21 22 23.... LOL

Ist bestimmt die POST dran Schuld oder?
aber das wird gerade optimiert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (4. Mai 2007)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich ne Paketmarke von Canyon zu bekommen? Wird diese am Tag der Anforderung versendet oder erst 2 Wochen später?


----------



## klogrinder (4. Mai 2007)

mein rückholschein war 3-4 tage nach aufforderung da


----------



## braintrust (4. Mai 2007)

"schlüssel an kasse 3 - storno!"


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Mai 2007)

fast wie bei OBI


----------



## fox hunter (4. Mai 2007)

ich bin für en allgemeinen schreibstopp hier. ich werde noch total palle im kopf.  
ich ruf morgen nochmal die hotline an und frage obs bei meinem bike wirklich bei kw 20 bleibt. es wäre ja der horror wenn ich nächste woche en brief bekäme das es sich wieder verschiebt.
aber eigentlich bin ich diesmal echt zuversichtlich


----------



## urknall (4. Mai 2007)

Oh was man hier liest ist ja echt schlimm.
Wäre mein Bike nicht an die falsche Adresse geliefert worden hätte ich gerade mal schlappe 4 Tage darauf warten müssen und da war noch ein Wochenende dazwischen.
So war es dann eine Woche, die ich auf das Rad warten musste und da saß ich schon auf glühenden Kohlen.
Ich glaube wenn ich nochmal was bei Canyon bestellen sollte dann wird das nur ein Express Bike oder wenn ich noch etwas Intaktes zum Fahren habe, sonst würde ich ja im Dreieck springen, bei den Wartezeiten die man hier so liest.


----------



## MIBO (4. Mai 2007)

Und ich mach mir momentan ernste Gedanken ob ich überhaupt noch ein Canyon möchte. Ganz ehrlich, ich habe das Vertrauen in diese Firma verloren. Man wird hier verarscht und belogen, so seh ich das in meinen Augen, 5x wurde mein Termin verschoben, an der Hotline erhält man sofern man überhaupt jemanden erreicht nur die widersprüchlichsten Hinhalteausreden, jeder Mitarbeiter sagt etwas anderes, ich habe wirklich noch nicht einmal von zwei Personen das Gleiche gehört. Das kann es doch alles nicht sein. Ich stelle mir vor wie es ist wenn ich wirklich mal eine Reklamation haben sollte, oh Gott ich will gar nicht daran denken...hätte ich nicht eisern die Telefonleitung glühen lassen wäre ich bis heute der Meinung das auch heute mein T9 montiert wird und würde morgen in Koblenz vor der Tür stehen. Keine Antwort auf Mails, keine Benachrichtigung in irgend einer Form das sich der Montagetermin verschiebt, völlige LMA Einstellung gegenüber mir als Kunden, mich macht das richtig bös.
Wenn ich eine Alternative wüsste die mich überzeugt und auch optisch gefällt wäre ich weg aus dem Wartezimmer und zwar ganz schnell, nicht wegen der nochmaligen Verschiebung von 3 Wochen, die machen den Bock nämlich auch nicht mehr fett, sondern wegen der Art wie hier mit Kunden umgegangen wird. Leider habe ich trotz studieren sämtlicher Bike Kataloge, Tests, Berichte, Foren etc... keine Alternative an einem Komplettbike gefunden was mir wirklich 100% gefällt. Leider. Momentan stelle ich mir geade Listen zusammen welches Bike die beste Basis bietet mit am wenigsten Austausch um für mich einen zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden. Das Torque trifft halt schon ziemlich genau meinen Geschmack, sei es Design, Ausstattung oder auch die Verarbeitung und die Detaillösungen, in der Hinsicht macht Canyon seine Sache sehr gut. Etwas macht mir jedoch auch hier Bauchweh und das ist die Lyrik 2step. Laut Sportimport sind die Probleme bei der Lyrik und Totem immer noch nicht behoben, weshalb den Kunden zum Teil nach fünfmaligem Einsenden der Gabel ein kostenloser Umbau auf U-turn angeboten wird. Klar hat sich Canyon hierzu schon geäussert, angeblich wurden alle lagernden Lyriks getestet und es wär alles in Butter. Wie kann ich aber einer Firma glauben und vertrauen die mich schon so oft angelogen und verarscht hat? Woher kann ich wissen das es nicht auch wieder eine billige Ausrede ist um die Kunden hinzuhalten, wie gewohnt?! Ich male mir aus das ich dann nach über einem 3/4 Jahr warten endlich mein Torque habe und auf der ersten Tour gleich die Gabel zusammen sackt und ich mein nagelneues Bike gleich wieder zurück an Canyon senden darf, ein riesen Heckmeck entsteht und ich allein 14 Tage warten muss bis ich erstmal die Freeway Paketmarke bekomme, ganz zu schweigen davon bis ich dann wieder die Gabel zurück erhalte. Ich bin einfach zu misstrauig geworden, sorry canyon, aber daran habt ihr ganz allein Schuld.
Wie heisst es so schön, wer einmal lügt....
Nunja, ich habe ja nun erstmal noch 3 Wochen Zeit um paar mal drüber zu schlafen und mich zu entscheiden.
Mein Wunschgedanke wäre, ich würde das Bike nun schnellstmöglich abholen können, alle Teile würden 1a funktionieren und ich müsste den "Service" von Canyon niemals in Anspruch nehmen. Der Stress der Warterei schlaucht mich schon enorm, aber wenn ich dann auch noch ne Rekalmation mit Komplikationen hätte würde das den Boden aus dem Fass hauen.

Gruss von einem unschlüssigen und enttäuschten NochnichtganzKunden


----------



## wlkr (4. Mai 2007)

Ich habe heute einen newsletter bekommen. 
Das geht per mail.... 
Aber das ESX wird ja morgen kommen (KW18)!
p.s. morgen hat die hotline zu. 
p.s.s. konnte den schreibstopp nicht durchhalten. Ich will ein Rad oder offizielle Infos!  (ok, nix neues)


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Mai 2007)

@Foxhunter, laut Hotline werden alle Torques in KW 21 definitiv montiert, der hatte die Info "anscheinend" direkt vom Werkstattleiter bei Canyon.

Naja, warten warten warten....

@ MIBO die 2Step ist ein heftiges Problem das Sportimport nicht in Griff bekommt. Beim einen sacken die bei der ersten Fahrt ab bei anderen nach der 10.  Naja ich bin mal gespannt wie Canyon die Gabeln getestet hat, da Sportimport selbst nicht weiß was sie suchen sollen. Ein freund von mir, 2-step Totem, hatte die Gabel jetzt 4x bei Sportimport, immer wurde anscheinend da was verändert, und dort was, und dort was... ist aber immer wieder abgesackt. Ich denk das hat wirklich was mit Glück zu tun ob sie funktioniert oder nicht. In der neuen Bike (heut gekommen) steht drinne, dass wenn noch eine Gabel absackt, "sollten sie sich an einen SRAM Händler wenden. Die Gabeln werden bei unseren Importeueren als Garantiefall innerhalb von zwei bis drei Werktagen kostenfrei repariert." (Zitat aus der Bike).

Naja ich bin froh dass ich ein FR mit ner U-Turn hab. puuuuuh *schweissvonderstirnwisch*

so long mooN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wlkr (4. Mai 2007)

@mibo: danke, ich bin nicht allein, kann nur nicht so schön schreiben


----------



## fox hunter (4. Mai 2007)

@ moon
wann hast du bestellt? kw 21 wäre ja noch ok. allerdings müsste es dann bei mir bis freitag passiert sein, weil ich samstag morgen im bayerischen wald ankommen wollte. 
wenn es immernoch nach der reihenfolge der eingegangen bestellungen geht könnte ich mit kw 20 ja glück haben. bin hier aus dem wartezimmer einer der wenigen fr7 besteller und hab am 01.01.07 bestellt.
vielleicht hauts ja hin.


----------



## elch01 (5. Mai 2007)

Reihe mich mit meinem 1 Beitrag in die Schlange der wartenden ein Nerve XC7 in M als Expressbike bestellt am 30.4.07.
Heute 5.5.07 Brief mit VMT KW 19 erhalten mal sehen ob das funktioniert .... 

Gruss


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. Mai 2007)

Briefe gehen anscheinend raus...
und Newslettermails kommen auch an...

Trotzdem weiß ich offiziell immer noch nichts von einer Terminverschiebung

traurig, traurig


----------



## ashtray (5. Mai 2007)

Am Dienstag hab ich ne Freeway-Paketmarke angefordert und bis heute ist nichts angekommen. Glauben die denn, dass ich hier 3 Wochen lang ohne Bike rumhänge? Also meiner Meinung nach müsste das Versenden der Marke ruckzuck gehen und innerhalb 1-2 Tage erledigt sein. So darf ich jetzt erstmal das Wochenende abwarten um am Montag dann einen dieser Hotlinemenschen mit meinem Problem zu belämmern.


----------



## klogrinder (5. Mai 2007)

So nun heute mein ESX 7.0 in L bekommen, Versandmail kam nie eine, aber ich wusste es weil ich täglich angerufen habe, die letzten fast 2 Wochen, is jetzt 51er Höhe vorher 47er, ich bin zufrieden, is schon eine Ecke höher, aber ich fühl mich wohler drauf, es mag sein dass so mancher nun sagt dass ich bei 1.80 uns Sl von 84/84 eigentlich zu klein für den Rahmen bin aber ich finds gut so
Bilder gibts heut Abend evtl, die in der Galerie sind noch vom M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sn87 (5. Mai 2007)

Wieso sind die österreichischen Postler soooooo faul und liefern nur Mo-Fr  
Naja, sollte jetzt eh mal wieder lernen anfangen.. damit ich dann nächste Woche Zeit fürs Bike habe


----------



## Moonshaker (5. Mai 2007)

Naja Post war gerade da, aber noch kein offizielles Schreiben von Canyon wegen der Verschiebung. 
Das ist doch n Service...


----------



## fox hunter (5. Mai 2007)

hey moon, jetzt klär mich doch bitte nochmal auf.
entweder ich hab was überlesen oder was falsch verstanden.
du hast von canyon einen vmt genannt bekommen. mit kw 17 oder so. richtig?
und du hast noch keinen brief bekommen das es sich auf kw 20/21 verschiebt.
ist dieser brief der von dem du die ganze zeit redest?
weil ich hab meinen ja schon ne ganze weile und rege mich evtl ganz umm sonst auf das du immer von ner verschiebung sprichst.
sorry bin irgendwie nich ganz auf der höhe grad. vielleicht kannst du etwas licht in meine verwirrung bringen.


----------



## braintrust (5. Mai 2007)

tjo..kw18 vorbei...kein bike...kein neuer brief...ganz schwache leistung canyon...top


----------



## Moonshaker (5. Mai 2007)

@foxhunter...

Ich hatte erst einen Brief mit dem Termin auf KW 18 (1. Verschiebung von KW 16 auf KW18).
Dann hab ich am Montag bei Canyon angerufen und die sagten mir, dass es sich noch einmal verschiebt auf KW 21. Für diese 2. Verschiebung (die betrifft alle Torques) sollte am 27.4. ein Brief an alle Torquebesteller rausgegangen sein. 

Ich weiß jetzt auch nur von der Hotline von der 2. Verschiebung und warte auch noch auf diesen offiziellen 2. Brief.

mfg MooN


----------



## fox hunter (5. Mai 2007)

also doch!
och ne ich will nicht noch ne woche länger warten. zumal ich ende der 21 ja freitags in urlaub fahre. 
na dann werd ich montag dochmal die hotline belässtigen das das bike auch ja vorher fertig ist. 
ich bin so froh wenn ich das torque im kofferaum hab.


----------



## dieselweasel (5. Mai 2007)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen berichten. Wir haben ursprüglich ein WXC 8.0 für meine Frau bestellt, dieses aber letzte Woche aufgrund der lange Wartezeit in ein XC 7.0 umgewandelt, eigentlich ja ein Expressbike. Der wirklich nette Herr letzte Woche am Telefon hat sich auch viel Zeit genommen und sagte zu, daß es auf jeden Fall diese Woche noch rausgeht. Bei heutiger Nachfrage (nachdem wir ca. 60-70 mal die Hotline angerufen haben) hat uns dann ein nicht ganz so netter Herr gesagt, daß man Expressbike nicht so wörtlich nehmen darf und man Zusagen bezüglich Lieferzeiten nicht auf die Goldwaage legen sollte und wir das Rad ja stornieren können. Das ist ja mal eine super Verkaufsstrategie und die beste Grundlage Kunden zu behalten oder Neue zu werben.
> Bezüglich einer genauen Lieferzeit konnte der "nette Mann" auch keine definitive Aussage machen.
> Sollte nach der nächsten Woche immer noch die Auslieferung nicht erfolgt sein,
> werden auch wir voraussichtlich storniern.



Pah, Saftladen. Ich hab jetzt woanders zugeschlagen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

dieselweasel schrieb:


> Pah, Saftladen. Ich hab jetzt woanders zugeschlagen.



Was ist es denn geworden? Und was sollte es vorher sein?


----------



## wlkr (5. Mai 2007)

ist bei mir als esx kunde ähnlich. erster brief VMT KW13, dann laut Brief verschoben auf KW18.
Die Hotline sagte KW17, Versand in KW18. 
Nun ist die KW18 um und von einer Verschiebung habe ich von Canyon nichts gehört


----------



## DGT 07 (5. Mai 2007)

Ola hab mein es 7 im Februar bestellt, hat jemand mit gleichem Bestellterm. sein Bike schon..

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (5. Mai 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> Ola hab mein es 7 im Februar bestellt, hat jemand mit gleichem Bestellterm. sein Bike schon..
> 
> Mfg


----------



## sn87 (5. Mai 2007)

Mein ES 6.0 kommt in KW19 (nächste Woche  )..


----------



## Damistam (5. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Mein ES 6.0 kommt in KW19 (nächste Woche  )..



Meins ES 6.0 kam nach 3 Tagen  
aber du hast kein Expressbike oder?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Mein ES 6.0 kommt in KW19 (nächste Woche  )..



In dem Brief von Canyon wird das auch von meinem Torque behauptet 
aber was man hier so liest glaube ich da nicht so recht dran  auch wenn ich weder nen zweiten Brief noch ne Mail bekommen habe.


----------



## sn87 (5. Mai 2007)

Doch, war schon ein Expressbike.. aber nach Österreich geht der Versand nur per Vorauskasse. Da ich leider nicht im Besitz einer Kreditkarte bin, was die Zahlung sicher beschleunigt hätte, hab ich den Betrag via Onlinebanking überwiesen. Naja, Auslandsüberweisung von einem Postkonto.. da könnt ichs gleich mit ner Pferdekutsche nach D-Land schicken - jedenfalls hats eine Woche gedauert, bis Canyon die Kohle bekommen hat.. deswegen ging das Bike erst gestern raus. Die paar Tage halt ich auch noch irgendwie durch 

/edit: Das Bike ist schon seit 27.04. montiert .. und ich hab die Aussage, dass das Bike am Fr rausging, per Telefonzusage erhalten.. wehe das stimmt nicht ;-)


----------



## Damistam (5. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Doch, war schon ein Expressbike.. aber nach Österreich geht der Versand nur per Vorauskasse. Da ich leider nicht im Besitz einer Kreditkarte bin, was die Zahlung sicher beschleunigt hätte, hab ich den Betrag via Onlinebanking überwiesen. Naja, Auslandsüberweisung von einem Postkonto.. da könnt ichs gleich mit ner Pferdekutsche nach D-Land schicken - jedenfalls hats eine Woche gedauert, bis Canyon die Kohle bekommen hat.. deswegen ging das Bike erst gestern raus. Die paar Tage halt ich auch noch irgendwie durch
> 
> /edit: Das Bike ist schon seit 27.04. montiert .. und ich hab die Aussage, dass das Bike am Fr rausging, per Telefonzusage erhalten.. wehe das stimmt nicht ;-)




Aso okay....aber bei mir kams wieder erwarten und ohne ankündigung ne woche zu früh ....weil der typ von der hotline hat gemeint wos am Montag bestellt wurde es würde Freitag rausgeschickt...und dann wars aber schon donnerstag da 


und so sieht des dann fertig aus *gg*:


----------



## braintrust (6. Mai 2007)

hach ja, so ein expressbike muss was feines sein  
mal sehen ob morgen dann "der brief" ankommt


----------



## fox hunter (6. Mai 2007)

mir wurde gestern per mail nochmal die kw 20 für mein torque bestätigt.
also leute kopf hoch, die maschiene scheint ins laufen gekommen zu sein.


----------



## braintrust (6. Mai 2007)

hmmm na das wäre antürlich sschon was, wenn diese woche das ESX kommen würde...wollte morgen eigtl zum bionicon händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sn87 (6. Mai 2007)

Ich drück euch die Daumen 

/edit: Toll das ab Heute das Wetter so richtig schön schei**e wird..


----------



## wwwindsurfer (6. Mai 2007)

Mein Bike, ein ES 6.0, ist da!!! ist schon am Freitag gekommen, obwohl es erst nächste woche kommen sollte  
Bin Gestern gleich in Harz und das Bike ist ein Traum 

Gruß


----------



## DGT 07 (6. Mai 2007)

Hab gestern Post bekommen. Montagetermin 21 KW ich krich de vrecke!
Dann ist bestimmt Regen angesagt


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (6. Mai 2007)

im Februar ein *ES* bestellt und VMT KW21???

vor allem die frühen ES-Besteller wurden doch schon alle bedient? Seit Monaten schon als Expressbike erhältlich?

Kannst du nicht noch schnell auf ein anders ES-Modell wechseln, welches sofort Lieferbar ist?


----------



## DGT 07 (6. Mai 2007)

In meiner Gr (XL) leider nicht könnte ein es8 haben aber das sprengt den
Rahmen meiner fin. möglichk:kotz: naja freu mich auf jedenfall schon wie ein  kleines kind vor Weihnachten


----------



## Splashfin (6. Mai 2007)

mal sehen ob wir mit dem Wartezimmer 2007 100.000 Hits hinbekommen...

spricht ja net gerade FÜR CANYON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (6. Mai 2007)

haben halt die prod-anzahl gesteigert 
und das wird hier ja langsam ne 2. gallerie..also nich so eng sehen


----------



## cisoid (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein Ultimate CF 8.0 FBI in Größe L vor einer *Ewigkeit* bestellt. Zuerst war Liefertermin KW12, dann wurde aber umgehend per Post auf KW17 verschoben.

In KW18 habe ich dann angerufen, weil von Canyon funkstille herrschte. Nachdem ich es mir endlich gelungen war die Hotline zu erreichen (nach ca 30min) wußte dort niemand was los ist. Der Mitarbeiter wollte den Fall prüfen und zurück rufen - hat aber wohl meine Telefonnummer vergessen ... Am nächsten Tag dann das gleiche Spiel. Diesmal wurde mir gesagt, dass Teil(e) fehlen und vielleicht/eventuell Mitte Mai mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen ist.

Da frage ich mich schon ein bischen was da los ist. Bei dem fehlenden Teil kann es sich ja nur um den Rahmen handeln. Alles andere ist ja von der Stange. Hat Canyon Probleme mit dem neuen Carbon-Rahmen (in der Größe)?

Gruß


----------



## braintrust (6. Mai 2007)

hab gehört, dass die teilehersteller(shimano,RS usw) dieses jahr relativ wenig produziert haben und nun mit der nachfrage nicht mehr nachkommen...was canyon erzählt ist ja ne andere sache


----------



## two wheels (6. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hab gehört, dass die teilehersteller(shimano,RS usw) dieses jahr relativ wenig produziert haben und nun mit der nachfrage nicht mehr nachkommen...was canyon erzählt ist ja ne andere sache



  
Als ob die Canyon und Shimano Leuts mittlerweile nicht langsam wüssten wieviel man so absetzt im Jahr! Lächerlich die ausreden!


----------



## sn87 (6. Mai 2007)

Naja.. man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Bikesaison, durch das schöne Wetter, schon mehr oder weniger im Februar begonnen hat, womit die meisten Hersteller wohl nicht gerechnet haben und somit ein Teileengpass entstanden ist...


----------



## Splashfin (6. Mai 2007)

werde morgen noch mal die INFOline ein bißchen melken und dann hoffentlich erfahren, wann jetzt mein ESX 7.0 nach Hause flattert.........

Wenns in zwei Wochen kommt, wärs schon geil, weil dann hab ich auch mein ABI geschrieben...(zumindest 3 der 4 Prüfungen)


----------



## Airwastl (6. Mai 2007)

Ich werd morgen auch mal anrufen. Einfach so um nochmal nach zu fragen  ich hoffe ich komm durch


----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2007)

jippppi, hinein in die kw19 
kann einer nach dem ESX7 in grün und M nachfragen,bestellt im dezember ?! danke


----------



## tschobi (7. Mai 2007)

Mein ESX7.0 in grün wird vorraussichtlich Donnerstag gebaut, dann hab ich leider optitune, das dauert noch einen Tag länger, der nette Herr an der Leitung meinte es würde nächste Woche Montag rausgehen!!!

Alle grünen ESX werden wohl am Donnerstag montiert, sagte der Callman.
Also, Endspurt!


----------



## 13bb (7. Mai 2007)

Gibt´s schon Neuigkeiten zum ESX6.0 in schwarz?
Wird es dann auch in KW19 montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2007)

hui na das ist dochmal ne ansage! vor pfingsten wäre echt geilo...hab auch optitune...die hatten jetzt über 6 wochen zeit wenigstens schon die optitunekits einzubauen...wo isn da das problem? naja dann werd ich mir mal den anruf sparen 

was ist eigtl mit dem 2. brief, kam der schon bei einigen an, hatte heute nix im briefkasten..


----------



## biketunE (7. Mai 2007)

lol... also unter expressbike versteh ich auch was anderes: bike wurde am donnerstag versendet (03.05.) und heute ist leider nichts gekommen. 
dhl online-tracking sagt: eingeliefert am 03.05... sonst steht aber bisher nichts da. dann dhl hotline angerufen, der meinte ich solle mal einen nachforschungsauftrag stellen. hallo? kanns ja wohl nicht sein..

wie lange hat den bei euch der versand gedauert? also reiner postweg? kommt das bike mit der normalen dhl?
danke schonmal!!


----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2007)

also bei mir dauerts max 4-5 tage..da kann canyon aber nix, wenn die post mist baut


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (7. Mai 2007)

letztens ist doch ein Post-LKW mit Paketen auf der Autobahn umgefallen...  *angstundschreckenverbreit*  

Vielleicht ist das Paket auch zeitlich so ungünstig reingekommen, dass es den nächstbesten Flieger/Zug/LKW verpasst hat. Wenn es bei der Post ist und nicht gerade über irgendwelche Ländergrenzen geht, wird's bestimmt bald ankommen


----------



## Airwastl (7. Mai 2007)

Oh man!  Meine nerven liegen langsam blank! Ist der hammer was Canyon aus einem machen kann  
Jetzt wirds knapp mit dem Trip in den Bikepark an Pfingsten. Die Torques sollen ja (so hoffe ich) endlich in der KW 20/21 montiert werden. So sagte es mir jedenfalls gerade der Mitarbeiter der Hotline. Ich werde dennoch eine Mail an Canyon verfassen, weil ich sowas langsam nicht mehr fair finde. Und hoffe, dass ich damit wenigsten etws Erfolg haben werde und dadurch ein bisschen was ändern kann. Vorallem für die, die noch auf ihr Bike warten. Ich werde jedenfalls, die meiner Meinung nach, Fehler, die in Sachen Vertrieb bzw. Montagetermine gemacht werden, ansprechen. Des Weiteren werde ich auch mal das Wartezimmer in Erfahrung bringen, denn Canyon soll sehen wie wir hier förmlich leiden! (Auch wenn es denen scheinbar egal ist)
Ich hoffe ich erreiche etwas damit.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MIBO (7. Mai 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> Die Torques sollen ja (so hoffe ich) endlich in der KW 20/21 montiert werden. So sagte es mir jedenfalls gerade der Mitarbeiter der Hotline.



freu dich nicht zu früh....mir wurde gesagt KW22/23 was wiederum heissen könnte Auslieferung in KW24

tjaja, wenn nur mal zwei Mitarbeiter das Gleiche sagen würden, wäre mir glatt drei Kreuze im Kalender wert


----------



## Airwastl (7. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> freu dich nicht zu früh....mir wurde gesagt KW22/23 was wiederum heissen könnte Auslieferung in KW24
> 
> tjaja, wenn nur mal zwei Mitarbeiter das Gleiche sagen würden, wäre mir glatt drei Kreuze im Kalender wert



Wann wurde dir das gesagt bzw. hast du einen Brief von Canyon erhalten? 
Ich hab nämlich vorhin telefoniert und der Herr am Telefon wirkte zur Abwechslung wirklich kompetent. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## tschobi (7. Mai 2007)

Verstehe auch nicht, warum das optitune länger dauert. Wenn die den Bock doch einmal am Ständer hängen haben können die auch gleich die Feder mitauswechseln! Tja, keine Ahnung.
Hoffe nur das dann auch nächste Woche der Stern  wieder richtig schön am Horizont steht... man ich kanns echt nicht mehr abwarten.


----------



## MIBO (7. Mai 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> Wann wurde dir das gesagt bzw. hast du einen Brief von Canyon erhalten?
> Ich hab nämlich vorhin telefoniert und der Herr am Telefon wirkte zur Abwechslung wirklich kompetent.
> 
> Gruß
> Basti



Brief?  ...meinst du etwa den, der am Freitag den 27.04 an uns alle versendet wurde???  ....nööö, wenns nach Brief ging würde ich schon längst auf meinem Fahrrad sitzen. Habe seit Februar keinen Brief mehr erhalten, auch keine Mail, ausser einem Newsletter. Und Antworten auf Mails habe ich auch nicht erhalten, im Grunde habe ich überhaupt nichts erhalten....ROFL

Ich hatte letzten Freitag angerufen da es ja mal ursprünglich hieß, mein T9 wäre nun komplett und es wird im Laufe der Woche fertig *HAHA*... 
dabei wurde mir dann gesagt mein Montagetermin verschiebt sich nochmals um drei Wochen.

Wobei ich gerade sehe das ich diesmal falsch war, ist nicht KW23 sondern direkt der 23. Mai ist also KW21/22 nicht 22/23 ...wobei auch da noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (7. Mai 2007)

@tschobi

Canyon zufolge ist die Montage dafür zu unflexibel. Die bauen die Räder nur nach Schema F zusammen und wenn dann noch was geändert werden soll, werden die Bikes extra wieder aus dem Lager geholt und speziell umgebaut. 

Wäre wahrscheinlich vom Montageaufwand ne Kleinigkeit, aber ich schätze mal das die Bikes in der Montage noch nicht einem Auftrag zugeordnet sind und somit kann man da nix machen.


----------



## Airwastl (7. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Brief?  ...meinst du etwa den, der am Freitag den 27.04 an uns alle versendet wurde???  ....nööö, wenns nach Brief ging würde ich schon längst auf meinem Fahrrad sitzen. Habe seit Februar keinen Brief mehr erhalten, auch keine Mail, ausser einem Newsletter. Und Antworten auf Mails habe ich auch nicht erhalten, im Grunde habe ich überhaupt nichts erhalten....ROFL
> 
> Ich hatte letzten Freitag angerufen da es ja mal ursprünglich hieß, mein T9 wäre nun komplett und es wird im Laufe der Woche fertig *HAHA*...
> dabei wurde mir dann gesagt mein Montagetermin verschiebt sich nochmals um drei Wochen.
> ...




Puhhh oke, hatte schon Angst dass es sich wieder verschiebt!  Kommt aber bestimmt noch  
Naja, bis KW 21 is auch noch ganz schön hin -.-
Aber die Informationspolitik von Canyon is echt super schlecht

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Moonshaker (7. Mai 2007)

Einen 2. Brief wegen der 2. Verschiebung hab ich auch nicht erhalten..
also vom 27.4. hab ich keinen.

mfg moon


----------



## biketunE (7. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> letztens ist doch ein Post-LKW mit Paketen auf der Autobahn umgefallen...  *angstundschreckenverbreit*
> 
> Vielleicht ist das Paket auch zeitlich so ungünstig reingekommen, dass es den nächstbesten Flieger/Zug/LKW verpasst hat. Wenn es bei der Post ist und nicht gerade über irgendwelche Ländergrenzen geht, wird's bestimmt bald ankommen



letzte meldung von meinem bike:

Status von:  	03.05.07 16:35


hilfe...


----------



## wlkr (7. Mai 2007)

mein esx rot xl wird am mittwoch gebastelt.
ich geh mal davon aus, dass die hotline weiss, was im laden abgeht   
licht am ende des tunnels


----------



## MIBO (7. Mai 2007)

wlkr schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus, dass die hotline weiss, was im laden abgeht




    davon ging ich auch mal aus, ...ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2007)

ja...ich glaub auch erst dass mein bike fertig ist, wenn ich die mail mit der rechnung hab 

...ist ja eh kein schönes wetter...das macht alles leichter


----------



## MIBO (7. Mai 2007)

*NEWS* ...es ist eine eMail herein geflattert



> Leider fehlen zu Ihrem bestellten Rad noch ein paar Hauptkomponenten. Wir erwarten die Lieferung der fehlenden Teile ab KW "21". Sobald die Lieferung eingetroffen ist werden alle betroffenen Bikes umgehend montiert, sodass das Rad im Laufe der KW 21 / Anfang der KW 22 wohl abholbereit sein wird. Wir bitten Sie diese Verspätung zu entschuldigen....



mit meinem Glück ist es nicht im Laufe von KW21 sondern frühestens 29.Mai, also KW22 abholbereit, da dazwischen Pfingsten ist  
so viele Feier und Brückentage im Mai und man kann sie nicht nutzen wie man möchte


----------



## thomas1577 (7. Mai 2007)

Da die Hotline direkt IM Laden sitzt (der nicht gerade groß ist ) wissen die was läuft..Ich habe mein Bike in Koblenz abgeholt und kann euch sagen..Was Canyon da leistet ist schon bemerkenswert !!!

Da arbeiten 3 Leut hinter der Theke und einer davon wird gerade angelernt.. 

ne im Ernst..Wenn man die Homepage betrachtet denkt man wer weiß wie groß und organisiert die doch sind..aber Pustekuchen..Ich denke von 6 Hotline Mitarbeitern beantwortet mittlerweile 1 die E-Mails..ein Zweiter verschickt die Briefe mit den  "Verschiebungen" und die anderen wissen nicht mehr wo ihnen der Kopf steht..zu guter letzt kommt der aufgebrachte "Mop" dazu der endlich die Bikes sehen will...Wenn Ihr mich fragt...Canyon ist überfordert !! ABER: TROTZDEM KOMPLIMENT AN DIE JUNGS !!!


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2007)

So, habe mal wieder angerufen.  Und meine Info lautet Montage/Versand des ESX 7 in dark green nächste Woche. Bestellt habe ich am 13.12.2006 übrigens.  Bin mal gespannt, ob das so hinhaut. Vertraue den Leuten igrendwie nicht mehr so. Immerhin hat er mir noch die Dämpferpumpe rausgelassen...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## sn87 (7. Mai 2007)

Heute ist bei mir kein Packerl vor der Tür gestanden.. naja, hab mich dann auf meinen Renner gsitzt und gegen den brutalen Gegenwind angekämpft. War ein bisschen frisch die Ausfahrt, aber mit Ärmlinge & Beinlinge wars zum Aushalten .. 

Bin schon gspannt obs die Woche überhaupt noch kommt.. die Post ist ja nicht gerade berühmt für ihre schnellen Paketdienste . Vom warten wird man ganz


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Canyon ist überfordert !!


...und 3 Milionen Arbeitslose


----------



## Splashfin (7. Mai 2007)

hab wegen dem ESX 7.0 auch mal angerufen und da hies es VMT KW 20\21....

was soll man da jetzt glauben...........


----------



## DGT 07 (7. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube es hilft nur abwarten, und die alte Möhre weiter Reiten


----------



## Splashfin (7. Mai 2007)

möhre + reiten ????????


----------



## DGT 07 (7. Mai 2007)

Ja halt den Esel dengeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2007)

ja toll...wattn weiterreiten....julie ist schon seit ende märz bei canyon vom xc4...und ständig in der stadt mit dem crosser/trekking/what-ever+slickreifen machts irgendwann auch keine laune mehr


----------



## DGT 07 (7. Mai 2007)

Mach dir nichts draus  mein ali  ist 10 Jahre alt und benötigt unbedingt ne Kur


----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2007)

oldschool


----------



## fox hunter (7. Mai 2007)

ich hab ne mail von canyon bekommen das mein torque in der kw 20 fertig wird. hoffe mal es bleibt dabei.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (7. Mai 2007)

hat schon einer Neuigkeiten zum ESX 6 in schwarz?


----------



## Moonshaker (7. Mai 2007)

@ Foxhunter
sofort schreiben wenn dein radl da ist. Aber ich glaub noch nicht das die Torques in KW 21 ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## DGT 07 (7. Mai 2007)

Hy SWE08!  I am in the happy position, in that sews of the canyon shops to live. After the system I need xl and am only 188 cm . If I hope could help you. With friendly ones Dgt 07 greet.   Have tried to you one mail to send, unfortunately, has not functioned


----------



## fox hunter (7. Mai 2007)

@moon
du bist aber echt skeptisch. also wie gesagt, hab die info das es in kw 20 montiert und wohl auch abholfertig sein soll.
aber ich werde sofort bescheid sagen wenn ichs hab und auch bilder posten. 
ich hoffe ich muss nur noch eine woche warten.
anfang kw 21 abholen wäre auch noch ok, aber anders wärs mir lieber.


----------



## Berliner-Bengel (7. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> hat schon einer Neuigkeiten zum ESX 6 in schwarz?



Habe heute um 10.00 bei der Hotline angerufen, da ich ja einen VMT,18 kw hatte.
Der sehr Nette Mitarbeiter sagte mir das mein vorläufiger VMT jetzt die 20 kw wäre, sagte ihm das ich das Bike wegen Urlaub bis zur 20 kw dringend bräuchte.
Er wollte seine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen, er meinte es wären alle Teile da, bis auf das wichtigste, der Rahmen!
So sieht die sache jedenfalls bei dem ESX 6.0 aus, und egal ob ES oder ESX ist eh der selbige.
Ich für meinen Teil werde meinen Bike, ESX6.0 in Schwarz stornieren, daß muß ich mir nicht antun, um dann in der 20 kw auf die 22 kw vertröstet zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (7. Mai 2007)

Berliner-Bengel schrieb:


> Habe heute um 10.00 bei der Hotline angerufen, da ich ja einen VMT,18 kw hatte.
> Der sehr Nette Mitarbeiter sagte mir das mein vorläufiger VMT jetzt die 20 kw wäre, sagte ihm das ich das Bike wegen Urlaub bis zur 20 kw dringend bräuchte.
> Er wollte seine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen, er meinte es wären alle Teile da, bis auf das wichtigste, der Rahmen!
> So sieht die sache jedenfalls bei dem ESX 6.0 aus, und egal ob ES oder ESX ist eh der selbige.
> Ich für meinen Teil werde meinen Bike, ESX6.0 in Schwarz stornieren, daß muß ich mir nicht antun, um dann in der 20 kw auf die 22 kw vertröstet zu werden.



Und wieder einer weniger.......


----------



## kameit00 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

weiß von Euch jemand, ab wann man bei Vorkasse bezahlen kann? Also, wieviel man vorher Bescheid bekommt?
Da es ja eh "ein bisschen" länger dauert, wäre es ja um jeden Sonnentag schade, der verloren geht, weil die Überweisung eine Weile dauert aber das Bike schon fertig ist. Ich hoff ja, dass sie ein paar Tage zuvor Bescheid geben - ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich so ist - vielleicht weiß von Euch ja jemand genaueres.

Viele Grüße
Kai
--


----------



## Berliner-Bengel (7. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß von Euch jemand, ab wann man bei Vorkasse bezahlen kann? Also, wieviel man vorher Bescheid bekommt?
> Da es ja eh "ein bisschen" länger dauert, wäre es ja um jeden Sonnentag schade, der verloren geht, weil die Überweisung eine Weile dauert aber das Bike schon fertig ist. Ich hoff ja, dass sie ein paar Tage zuvor Bescheid geben - ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich so ist - vielleicht weiß von Euch ja jemand genaueres.
> ...




Guckst Du hier :
http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?q=19
Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## kameit00 (7. Mai 2007)

Berliner-Bengel schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier :
> http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?q=19
> Gruß aus Berlin



Dankeschön - leider steht dort "nach erfolgter Endmontage" - lieber wär es mir ein paar Tage vor der Endmontage. Naja... solang es nicht Weihnachten wird


----------



## ESX7.0 (8. Mai 2007)

hallo 

hab montag angerufen wegen ESX7.0 grün gr.S bestellt am 9.12.06!!

mir wurde ebenfalls KW 20/21 genannt!!


----------



## two wheels (8. Mai 2007)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn man jetzt ein ESX 7 in XL bestellt? Alle ausverkauft? Wartezeiten? (muss mir alle Optionen offenhalten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (8. Mai 2007)

@ Fox
Ich bin so pesimistisch, weil Canyon schon 2x verschoben hat, von der 2. Verschiebung ich offiziell (schriftlich) noch nichts weiss. mfg moon


----------



## Luis72 (8. Mai 2007)

Da kann ich Moonshaker nur die Hand geben: dass die Torques in 20/21 Kalenderwoche ausgeliefert werden, kann man sich mittlerweile kaum vorstellen. Höchstens hoffen...

MfG
Luus


----------



## fox hunter (8. Mai 2007)

ja ich bin ja auch noch was skeptisch. hab nur echt kein bock mehr dran zu denken das es nochmal später wird. hab auch nur einen brief mit verschiebung auf kw 20 bekommen.
wir wollen mal abwarten und das beste hoffen. 
sollte ich in der kw 20 kein bescheid bekommen werdee ich auch nochmal anrufen, weil ja ende kw 21 urlaub ansteht.
aber ich bin guter dinge.


----------



## Dickie76 (8. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn man jetzt ein ESX 7 in XL bestellt? Alle ausverkauft? Wartezeiten? (muss mir alle Optionen offenhalten )



Kannst ja umsatteln auf ein ES 5.0 Das ist in (fast) allen Größen als Expressbike verfügbar... Hatte ich ernsthaft überlegt, aber mich dann wieder schnel von dem Gedanken verabschiedet...

*traummodus an* ESX 7.0 in dark forest green....  *traummodus aus*

ICH WILL MEIN BIKE!!!!!

Dickie76


----------



## two wheels (8. Mai 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Kannst ja umsatteln auf ein ES 5.0 Das ist in (fast) allen Größen als Expressbike verfügbar... Hatte ich ernsthaft überlegt, aber mich dann wieder schnel von dem Gedanken verabschiedet...
> 
> *traummodus an* ESX 7.0 in dark forest green....  *traummodus aus*
> 
> ...



  ES.5 genau!   Da spricht nur schon mal das Fox Gedünse dagegen!

Wenn ich eins bestellen würde, dann mind das ESX 6 oder am liebsten das 7!


----------



## braintrust (8. Mai 2007)

also wollen die ernsthaft die ESX und TORQUES in den selben wochen (kw 20/21)montieren und loschicken?!
das wird doch, wenns überhaupt zustande kommt, nen schönes durcheinander geben und ich kann dann nochmal ne woche aufs bike warten...


----------



## vtrkalle (8. Mai 2007)

laut Canyon werden auch die WXCs in KW 19-20 montiert und verschickt 



braintrust schrieb:


> also wollen die ernsthaft die ESX und TORQUES in den selben wochen (kw 20/21)montieren und loschicken?!
> das wird doch, wenns überhaupt zustande kommt, nen schönes durcheinander geben und ich kann dann nochmal ne woche aufs bike warten...


----------



## MIBO (8. Mai 2007)

jaja , so ist das...Torques, WXC, ESX,...alles innerhalb der beiden Wochen die auch noch verkürzt sind durch Feiertage.
Ihr zweifelt doch nicht etwa an den Fähigkeiten von Canyon ?
ich hoffe man kann die Ironie heraus lesen


----------



## mizili (8. Mai 2007)

ich habe gestern bei Canyon die Auskunft bekommen das die WXC´s erst in KW 21/22 montiert werden. Das heißt ich rechne erst in der KW 23 mit meinem Bike versendet muss es dann ja auch noch werden!


----------



## Luis72 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

als Torque Besteller habe ich seltsamerweise bis heute weder eine email, noch einen Brief mit einer Mitteilung über eine Verschiebung bekommen. 
Ist das mit den erlassenen Versandkosten für alle wahr? 
Einige sollen ja noch was dazu bekommen haben, aber die hotline zu belasten ist momentan nutzlos...

MfG
Luis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (8. Mai 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist das mit den erlassenen Versandkosten für alle wahr?
> Einige sollen ja noch was dazu bekommen haben, aber die hotline zu belasten ist momentan nutzlos...
> ...



Ja, das mit den erlassenen Versandkosten ist wahr! Nachfragen kostet nix  Und aufgrund einer zweimaligen Verschiebung (wie in meinem Fall) kann man noch mal was raushandeln (z.B. ne Dämpferpumpe  ), allerdings auch nur, wenn man nachfragt. 

Ich werde mich allerdings nciht drauf verlassen und den korrekten Betrag bereithalten. Nicht, dass ich dann nach Wochen des Wartens das Paket nicht bezahlen kann und es der Postbote wieder mitnimmt...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## ashtray (8. Mai 2007)

So mein kaputter Pearl ging heute raus. Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich im Mai noch biken werde.


----------



## braintrust (8. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> jaja , so ist das...Torques, WXC, ESX,...alles innerhalb der beiden Wochen die auch noch verkürzt sind durch Feiertage.
> Ihr zweifelt doch nicht etwa an den Fähigkeiten von Canyon ?
> ich hoffe man kann die Ironie heraus lesen



hui..na das wird ja spaßig...


----------



## Moonshaker (8. Mai 2007)

Find ich auch super, dass Canyon in KW 20/21 ES ESX Torque und WXC montieren will.

Mal ne Frage, ham die die vor ganz China zum montieren einfliegen zu lassen.

MooN


----------



## Luis72 (8. Mai 2007)

unter uns gesagt, glaube ich nicht, dass das mit Kalenderwoche 21 real sein soll, das ist fast sicher nur aufgrund der letzten aufgebrachten Stimmen hier als Vertröstung so gesagt worden und wird erst Anfang Juni montiert...

MfG
Luis


----------



## braintrust (8. Mai 2007)

glaub ich auch...wenn die immernoch auf die rahmen warten...sollten man vllt dochmal Ã¼ber luftfracht nachdenken

wie ist das mit dem "aushandeln" gemeint, hat da schon wer was "drauf" bekommen, also versand+bike guard ist klar umsonst jetzt, aber gibs noch nen paar goodies oder so? kÃ¶nnte ne lampe gebrauchen 

wann kam eigtl immer das sparbuch so raus? september? hab also das bike vllt wenn alles klappt knappe 2 monate bevor ich seh, dass ich nen torque unter 2kâ¬ bekommen kÃ¶nnte...tolle wurst


----------



## Luis72 (8. Mai 2007)

ja, ab 15. Juni gibts die ersten Sparbuch Räder... 
(Sorry, der Witz musste sein -  wäre aber wirklich ärgerlich)

Aber im Ernst: welche Rahmen fehlen eigentlich noch?
Lustigerweise wird immer die ganze Montageplanung nach hinten verschoben, wenn s bei einem Modell happert, anstatt die fehlenden Modelle mit Überstunden nebenher nachzuholen, sobald sie eintreffen. So verärgert man alle...

Luis


----------



## sn87 (8. Mai 2007)

Bin schon gspannt, ob heute wenn ich heimkomm dann ein schöner großer Karton vor der Tür steht  .. wobei ich eher glaub, dass es erst am Do oder Fr ankommt. Innerhalb von 3 Werktagen von D nach Ö ist doch bissl unrealistisch ^^


----------



## MacMaus (8. Mai 2007)

mizili schrieb:


> ich habe gestern bei Canyon die Auskunft bekommen das die WXC´s erst in KW 21/22 montiert werden. Das heißt ich rechne erst in der KW 23 mit meinem Bike versendet muss es dann ja auch noch werden!



Also ich habe auch gestern am Spätnachmittag mit CANYON telefoniert. Die Hotline hat mir mehrmals zugesichert, daß das bestellte *WXC* diese Woche montiert und Anfang nächster Woche geliefert wird.

Was stimmt denn nun ? Ist das eine Hinhaltungstaktik oder stehen die Hotlinemitarbeiter auf unterschiedlichen Wissenständen ?

Mir persönlich ist es viel lieber, wenn man mit offenen Karten spielt. Es kann ja nicht sein, daß alle 2 Wochen der Liefertermin um 2 Wochen verschoben wird .

Gruß, MacMaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (8. Mai 2007)

Ich hab noch die Dämpferpumpe rausgehandelt.

So ein fähiger Mann an der Hotline sagte:"Alle Torque's (wirklich alle, FRX,FR,und normal) werden am 23.-29. Mai zusammengeschraubt, ALLE!"
Das ist der Termin der gerade offiziell ist, aber 100% will er dafür auch keine Aussage machen.

Ich glaub die an der Hotline bläht das ganze Thema auch schon kräftig an und die müssen sich dann verärgerte Besteller anhören. MEIN HERZLICHES BEILEID!!

mfg MooN


----------



## Dickie76 (8. Mai 2007)

Ja, das stimmt leicht haben die Jungs (und Mädels???) es nicht und das macht auch bestimmt kaum bis gar keinen Spaß im Moment dort zu sitzen. Vor allem, wenn man einerseits die verärgerten Kunden dran hat und andererseits den Neukunden sagen muss, dass eigentlich fast alles ausverkauft ist bzw. frühestens im Juni / Juli noch mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen ist...

Ich kann mich bisher nicht über die Hotline beschweren. Bin immer zügig durchgekommen (permanent anrufen hilft...) und wurde auch immer freundlich bedient...nur mein Bike wollen sie mir nicht schicken. Blöd.

ICH WILL MEiN BIKE!!!!!

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## Luis72 (8. Mai 2007)

laut letztem Anruf fehlen auch beim Torque noch Komponenten, das hat der freundliche Herr an der Hotline bestätigt.
Also noch etwas Geduld Kameraden, es fällt zwar schwer bis Juni zu warten, aber irgendwann kommts...

MfG
Luis

PS.: auch wenn ich mit der Logistik von Canyon nicht sympathisiere, so fühle ich mit den gestressten hotline Mitarbeitern. Wenn ich nicht so weit weg wohnen würde, brächte ich ihnen gern mal eine Tasse Kaffee vorbei


----------



## Airwastl (8. Mai 2007)

Hi,
was haltet ihr von einem Demo 7 (schwarz/grün) als Alternative? Jedoch mit längerem Dämpfer und somit um die 210 mm Federweg am Heck. Für ca. 3300     

Ist ja fast das gleiche dran, bis auf die Bremsen und Laufräder. Ob nun ein DHX 4.0 oder DHX 5.0 drin ist spielt ja letztendlich keine Rolle. 

Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten, da ich mir es noch heute holen könnte.  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag Wartezimmer, 

nach 2005 brauch ich wieder in 2007 einen Platz. Torque FRX in M ist bestellt u. soll wie alle anderen Torques auch Ende Mai zusammengebaut werden. Damit wäre meine Wartezeit garnicht so lange.
 

Gruß
Oli


----------



## sn87 (8. Mai 2007)

Juhu! Es ist wirklich passiert... ein Wunderschöner Bikeguard ist eingetrudelt! Na hoffentlich ist da auch was drinnen  .. Pics kommen dann wenns aufgebaut is *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (8. Mai 2007)

SCH....!!!!!!!!   



Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich.....  

MooN


----------



## braintrust (8. Mai 2007)

ick will mein ESX7 in forrest green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dickie76 (8. Mai 2007)

*ICH AUUUUUUUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DaMudda (8. Mai 2007)

Was hatte ER denn bestellt?? Mein ESX wird schon grün vor Neid... ;-)


----------



## chs (8. Mai 2007)

MacMaus schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nun ? Ist das eine Hinhaltungstaktik oder stehen die Hotlinemitarbeiter auf unterschiedlichen Wissenständen ?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sn87 (8. Mai 2007)

So, n ES 6.0 fertig aufgebaut - in meiner Fotogalerie zu sehen. Und auch gleich in der Canyon-Galerie..
Leider schüttet es wie aus Kübeln.. naja, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## DGT 07 (8. Mai 2007)

HY Glückwünsche.  Wann hast du denn bestellt?
Ich halts nich mehr aus


----------



## sn87 (8. Mai 2007)

Am 24.04. .. war zufällig ein Expressbike, obwohls net mal auf der HP in der Liste stand. Am 26.04. wars Versandfertig.. leider hats mit der Überweisung ne Woche gedauert. Am 04.05. wurds dann weggeschickt und heute eben gekommen. Das Schicken ging echt verdammt schnell..  
Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter mitspielen würde


----------



## DGT 07 (8. Mai 2007)

Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen  das du bald schönes Wetter hast und dein neues Bike bewegen darfst:heul


----------



## two wheels (9. Mai 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen  das du bald schönes Wetter hast und dein neues Bike bewegen darfst:heul



Wieso schönes Wetter? Biken kann man immer und bei dem Wetter hast freie Bahn auf den Trails. Ich geh heute noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (9. Mai 2007)

so grad brief in der post gehabt, ohne original canyon-briefpapier 



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> heute mÃ¼ssen wir Sie leider Ã¼ber einen Lieferverzug Ihres bestellten ESX 7.0 MTB informieren.
> 
> Aufgrund einer nochmaligen VerzÃ¶gerung der Anlieferung einer Hauptkomponente verschiebt sich der Ihnen genannte Monmtagetermin auf die Kalenderwoche 20/21.
> ...



Ã¤hm naturalrabatt...kann ich den jetzt auf meinen gesamtpreis (esx7+optitune) rechnen lassen oder gilt der nur fÃ¼r zubehÃ¶r?


----------



## GerhardO (9. Mai 2007)

> So ein fähiger Mann an der Hotline sagte:"Alle Torque's (wirklich alle, FRX,FR,und normal) werden am 23.-29. Mai zusammengeschraubt, ALLE!"



Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, wenn ich nun kurz mal die Beherrschung verliere, aber:
*Mich kotzt's grad so dermaßen an - ich kanns gar nicht beschreiben!!!*


----------



## fox hunter (9. Mai 2007)

hey traildancer. lange nix gehört.
bin auch etwas missmutig wenn ich das alles wiederr lese.
mir wurde per mail von canyon mittgeteilt das die fehledne komponente in kw 20 kommt und auch die ersten torques in kw 20 noch rausgehen.
ich brauch mein torque auch bis spätestens mitte kw 21 weil ich da in urlaub fahren wollte und auch schon gebucht habe.
mal sehen obs klappt.
wenn man das hier alles liest schwinden meine hoffnungen auch immer mehr.


----------



## Didi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Um welche "Hauptkomponenten" es geht wird dabei wohl nicht verraten...?


----------



## Luis72 (9. Mai 2007)

leider nicht, die Hotline Mitarbeiter dürfen die Teile nicht nennen, um die Hersteller nicht zu "vermiesepetern"...
Das glaubt kein Schwein, dass Kalenderwoche 20 stimmt, allein deswegen, weil ja gesagt wurde, dass sämtliche Torques von 23 bis 29 Mai montiert werden sollten...und das noch mit Feiertag dazwischen....Eieiei!


----------



## GerhardO (9. Mai 2007)

Ja, mich gibts noch!
War letzte Woch' mit ein paar Jungs am Gardasee... mit einem Scott Ransom... Tja, wenn man von der eigenen Frau (Canyon) nicht befriedigt wird, geht man halt fremd!!!

Und Kaffee kriegen die Jungs von mir mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## MIBO (9. Mai 2007)

Wie warst du mit dem Ransom zufrieden? Welches genau bist du gefahren?
ich konnte leider bisher nur ein einer Halle probefahren was leider für den Einsatzzweck rein gar nichts aussagt ausser das man mal drauf gesessen hat.

Ich bin immer noch sehr am Überlegen. Torque 9.0, oder Rocky Mountain Slayer, oder doch Scott Ransom?

Nehmen wir mal an, alle Bikes würden gleich viel kosten und der Wechsel von Kleinigkeiten wie Kurbel, Bremse, oder sogar Gabel etc. wär alles kein Thema, welcher Rahmen wird wohl die beste Grund-Performance bieten?


----------



## Moonshaker (9. Mai 2007)

Für mich ist es zum beispiel sehr wichtig, dass ich die Sattelstütze voll versenken kann. Da weissen die RM's und Ransom schon ein Problem auf.

Bin aber bisher nur die RM's gefahren und noch kein Ransom.

mfg MooN


----------



## fox hunter (9. Mai 2007)

würde auch gern ein rocky slayer   oder en scott nitrous nehmen.
aber der preis. die kosten ja direkt das doppelte und das nitrous finde ich nirgends.
oder icch hätte einfach gern mein torque. dann wäre auch alles super.
ich warte nächste woche nochmal ab. vielleicht geht ja wirklich alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (9. Mai 2007)

hmm - wer hat eigentlich was bestellt? (reine Neugier, um eventuell Erfahrungen auszutauschen)

Dragan        T FR8
Fox Hunter   T FR7
Moonshaker  T FR8
Traildancer   T FR8
Fitze           T FR8
Thory          T  8.0
Fastracing    T  8.0 
Crazy-Racer T  8.0 
Luis72         T  8.0
Mibo           T  9.0


----------



## MIBO (9. Mai 2007)

MIBO T9.0 ...wobei ich mich gerade näher denn je an einer Stornierung befinde. Habe sehr sehr verlockende Angebote bekommen, daher auch meine Frage etwas weiter oben.

Hängt noch von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, unter anderem auch ob sich Canyon bei mir meldet und Stellung nimmt.


----------



## GerhardO (9. Mai 2007)

Nicht unseren thory mit dem T 8.0 vergessen!

Ransom: Es war das 40er...
Fazit: Der Rahmen und besonders der Dämpfer - Klasse! Super Ansprechverhalten, man kann den Dämpfer x-beliebig einstellen und auch zum Bergaufheizen(ja wirklich!) blockieren.
Die Stroke-Reifen::kotz: 
Die Bremse... Shimpanso Deore...::kotz: 
Gabel: War als Upgrade eine Marzocchi 66 SL verbaut. Leider hab ich sie etwas zu straff eingestellt. ist aber sicher ne gute Gabel. Was wirklich EWIG nervt, ist die Ein- und Ausbauerei des Vorderrades. Tausend (sechs...) Schrauben auf und zuziehen ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß!

Thema Sattelstütze versenken: KEIN PROBLEM! Der Dämpfer bewegt sich beim Einfedern GAR NICHT! Bzw. dort, wo Stütze und Dämpfer aufeinandertreffen, bewegt sich gar nichts! Man kann also die Stütze bis zum Dämpfer runterschieben! Gut gelöst!

Achja - das Bremsstempeln merkt man doch sehr - is halt nur ein abgestützer Eingelenker...

Ergo: Kein schlechtes Rad - in einer besseren Ausstattung - aber dann fast unbezahlbar. Für mich zumindest. Darum auch das Tork...

immer noch frustrierte Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Dragan (9. Mai 2007)

Torque FR 8 .... immer noch von KW 20 träum


----------



## MacMaus (9. Mai 2007)

Wer hat denn hier ein WXC bestellt? 

- macmaus
- mizili
- chs
- vtrkalle


----------



## GerhardO (9. Mai 2007)

@ Dragan: Hast Du angerufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticktogether (9. Mai 2007)

MacMaus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier ein WXC bestellt?
> 
> - macmaus
> - mizili
> ...



Ich warte auch noch auf eins  Seit Januar bestellt!!!


----------



## tschobi (9. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> so grad brief in der post gehabt, ohne original canyon-briefpapier
> 
> 
> 
> ähm naturalrabatt...kann ich den jetzt auf meinen gesamtpreis (esx7+optitune) rechnen lassen oder gilt der nur für zubehör?



Das bedeutet jetzt also:
Versand umsonst,Bikeguard umsonst, +30 Zubehör oder so?!!


----------



## Dragan (9. Mai 2007)

@ traildancer : nöööö hab nicht angerufen .. kommt man doch sowieso nicht durch  berufe mich mit meiner Hoffnung auf den schönen Canyon Brief *g


----------



## braintrust (9. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Das bedeutet jetzt also:
> Versand umsonst,Bikeguard umsonst, +30â¬ ZubehÃ¶r oder so?!!



ja na das weiss ich ja auch nicht  

gibt auch nicht wirklich was an zubehÃ¶r was ich da brÃ¤uchte..ausser die lampe..aber die ksotet auch erstma 49,90â¬.... 

30â¬ deckt nichmal optitune ab....aber vllt kann man das da ja anrechnen lassen?!


----------



## GerhardO (9. Mai 2007)

> 30 deckt nichmal optitune ab....aber vllt kann man das da ja anrechnen lassen?!


Genau das war auch meine Idee. Hoffentlich treiben wir Canyon damit nicht in den Ruin...!
sollt ich mal durchkommen, werd ich mal fragen!


----------



## Vorraus! (9. Mai 2007)

Heute ist die Rechnung gekommen, anscheinend steht mein ES versandbereit in Koblenz. Überweisung ist heute rausgegangen.

Ich zittere und bebe... könnte es Samstag schon was werden?


----------



## Airwastl (9. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

darf mich endlich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. 
Hab heute morgen mein FRX stoniert  und mir ein Demo 7 geholt. Ist meiner Meinung nach ungf. das gleiche, auch von Einsatzbereich her. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Aber das FRX ist genauso ein hammer Bike  

Wünsch euch allen eine noch möglichst kurze Wartezeit!  

Ach ja! Einen hab ich noch  
Nachdem ich heute Morgen ja mein Torque FRX per telefon stoniert habe, brachte wenig später der Postbote einen Brief von Canyon, indem stand, dass sich die Montage meines ES 6.0 auf KW 21 verschieben würde.   

 ES 6.0  kann mich nicht dran erinnern eins bestellt zu haben...wird langsam echt schlimm mit Canyon  

Trotzdem viel Spass mit den Bikes  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Nerv(us) (9. Mai 2007)

Vorraus! schrieb:


> Heute ist die Rechnung gekommen, anscheinend steht mein ES versandbereit in Koblenz. Überweisung ist heute rausgegangen.
> 
> Ich zittere und bebe... könnte es Samstag schon was werden?



Wann hast du bestellt? (Expressbike?)


----------



## MIBO (9. Mai 2007)

Airwastl schrieb:


> ES 6.0  kann mich nicht dran erinnern eins bestellt zu haben...wird langsam echt schlimm mit Canyon



Den Fall hatte ich auch schon mal...zwar nicht in einem Brief, sondern stellte sich bei einem Anruf der Hotline heraus das für mich ein Torque FR 9 anstatt des normalen Torque 9.0 vorgemerkt war. Der Unterscheid ist zwar nicht ganz so krass wie bei dir, aber ich hätte mich bedankt wenn ich anstatt meines leichten schwarzen ein schweres braunes bekommen hätte.


----------



## deltab (9. Mai 2007)

@Vorraus!
möchte dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber bei mir hat die Überweisung 4 Tage  (laut Canyon  ) gedauert !! Drücke dir aber die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vorraus! (9. Mai 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt? (Expressbike?)



Anfang letzter Woche und ja, es ist ein Expressbike.


----------



## Splashfin (9. Mai 2007)

so, noch mal gecallt...

hab mir jetzt noch des Topeak  Alien II gezockt...

=> gesamtpreis 2018 â¬ (1999,- Bike; Schaltauge 9,- und noch dazu 9 â¬ aus der Differenz von 30 â¬ VergÃ¼tung und Topeak)


----------



## dirk13 (9. Mai 2007)

Nachdem wir schon Torque und andere hatten: Wer hier im Wartezimmer hat denn ein ES(X) bestellt?

Gruß aus München,
Dirk


----------



## Silly (9. Mai 2007)

Einmal ESX 7.0 in XL hier

Allerdings erst vor kurzem bestellt, Anfang Mai.

Gruss aus Wolfratshausen,

Micha


----------



## dirk13 (9. Mai 2007)

Hab mein ES7.0 in XL am 3.5. bestellt.

@Silly: Welche KW ist bei Dir angegeben?


----------



## Splashfin (9. Mai 2007)

Denke mal. dass eher die ESX ne Rolle spielen, da ES ja Expressbike....

ESX - BIKES:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Liste halt kopieren, bla bla


----------



## dirk13 (9. Mai 2007)

Naja nicht ganz, in XL sind ES7 und ES6 momentan nicht als Expressbikes verfügbar, was die potenziell fehlenden Parts schon ganz gut einschränkt.

Am Rahmen kanns ja dann z.B. schon mal nicht liegen, oder?


----------



## DGT 07 (9. Mai 2007)

Sondern


----------



## dirk13 (9. Mai 2007)

Ausser, der Rahmen hat fabrikseitig nicht nur ES draufstehen, sondern auch 7.0 bzw. 9.0, dann geht's natürlich auch um den Rahmen. Das wäre aber echt komisch.

Ansonsten bleiben SRAM X.0/X.9, die Juicy, die Laufräder, Lenker und Sattel.

Man könnte jetzt noch bei anderen Bike gucken und mutmaßen, aber das geht dann doch zu weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DGT 07 (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn ES6 und ES7 doch in anderen Größen als Expressb. 
zu haben sind kanns doch nur am Rahmen liegen. Oder? Die Anbauteile bleiben doch bestehen, unabhängig von der Größe. Oder verpeil ich da grad was?


----------



## dirk13 (10. Mai 2007)

Also in meinem Browser sind weder ES7 noch ES6 in irgendeiner Größe als Expressbike verfügbar...

Und ES7 und ES9 sind beide 'Sand Blasted Anodized Black'. Wenn also die Modellbeschriftung nicht schon drauf ist, kanns am Rahmen nicht liegen.

Eher auffällig ist, dass die Juicy 7 am ES7 und ES6 dran ist, die beide nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## braintrust (10. Mai 2007)

ich warte ebenfalls auf nen grünes ESX 7.0 in M


----------



## chicken12 (10. Mai 2007)

dirk13 schrieb:


> Ausser, der Rahmen hat fabrikseitig nicht nur ES draufstehen, sondern auch 7.0 bzw. 9.0, dann geht's natürlich auch um den Rahmen. Das wäre aber echt komisch.



Auf den Rahmen steht die Nummer auch drauf....Also bei meinem ES 7.0
Wir warten übrigens auch noch auf ein WXC 8.0, aber VMT ist erst KW24....männo


----------



## Dickie76 (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

Bitte lSIte weiter vervollständigen. Glaube ich war der erste...  

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## TRKnight (10. Mai 2007)

ES 7.0 in "M" am 21.04.2007 bestellt.

Brief am 30.04.2007:
VMT KW 19
Brief am 03.05.2007:
VMT 20/21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan


----------



## Dickie76 (10. Mai 2007)

***TSCHOBI*** war schneller....



Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## wlkr (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz


----------



## Dot (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wollte kurz anfragen, ob es noch lohnt das Grand Canyon 7.0 od. 8.0 zu bestellen?

In L.


----------



## ESX7.0 (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember


----------



## DaMudda (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006


----------



## Splashfin (10. Mai 2007)

um die Wartezeit ein wenig zu versüßen, habe ich mir den neuen GIRO XEN 2007  in matte/sepia frisch aus den USA einfliegen lassen...

die Farbe gibts nämlich net in D.....


----------



## thomas1577 (10. Mai 2007)

ist auch nicht besonders hübsch die farbe..


----------



## miccro (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Januar


----------



## Splashfin (10. Mai 2007)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> ist auch nicht besonders hübsch die farbe..



ja klar, ist halt Geschmakssache...

ausserdem hat der jetzt 116 Teuros gekostet....in D für 150 zu haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, 10.12.2006

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Januar


----------



## Hirnie (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, 10.12.2006

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Janua

Hirnie - 6.0 braun in M, mitte April


----------



## Dickie76 (10. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L (grün), 13.12.2006

braintrust - 7.0 in M, 10.12.2006

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Janua

Hirnie - 6.0 braun in M, mitte April


----------



## LosRochos (10. Mai 2007)

Ich dreh durch, wenn ich das hier alles lese.

Also nachdem ich einen Rahmenbruch im August 06 hatte - neuen Rahmen erst im November nach 1000 Telefonaten bekommen habe, die Kiste selber neu aufgebaut, vertickt und mich jetzt seit 3 Monaten auf ein Torque 8.0, das für letzte Woche betätigt war freute, werde ich mir wohl ein neues Hobby suchen müssen ???

Kann man denn die Bestellung einfach so stornieren oder auf ESX 7.0 umswitchen?

Welche Alternativen gibt es denn, anstatt Canyon?


----------



## two wheels (10. Mai 2007)

Der AmmuNation hat mir nach seinem Telefon mit der Hotine gesagt, dass das ESX7 in garu ausverkauft sei und das grüne 7`er erst wieder ab Anfang August lieferbar sei. 
Spiele auch immer noch ein wenig mit dem Gedanken, da das ESX7 auch meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen würde, aber 2 Monate (oder eher mehr, so wie man Canyon kennt) warten


----------



## LosRochos (10. Mai 2007)

Schaue gerade nach nem SPECIALIZED Enduro SL Comp FSR 2007. Ich denke mal das kann wohl mit nem Torque mithalten,oder?


----------



## elch01 (10. Mai 2007)

Ich darf mich am Samstag aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden ....
Eben bei der Hotline durchgekommen, Rad XC7 ist montiert ! 

( Bike wollte ich eigentlich per Post liefern lassen, da ich am Samstag Zeit habe, wurde verabredet das ich das Rad direkt abhole, schön verpackt in einem Bike Guard )


Gruss Fritz


----------



## Silly (10. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Der AmmuNation hat mir nach seinem Telefon mit der Hotine gesagt, dass das ESX7 in garu ausverkauft sei und das grüne 7`er erst wieder ab Anfang August lieferbar sei.
> Spiele auch immer noch ein wenig mit dem Gedanken, da das ESX7 auch meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen würde, aber 2 Monate (oder eher mehr, so wie man Canyon kennt) warten



Meinst du, ob es in *ALLEN* Grössen ausverkauft ist? 

Jaja, ich könnte auch selber versuchen, die Hotline anzurufen, aber ich spiele ja auch kein Lotto. 

Auf eine meiner  Mails bekam ich mal ne Antwort, dass das ESX ab Mai wieder zu haben sein sollte, allerdings ohne Farbangabe.

Ich habe bisher noch keine schriftliche Bestellbestätigung erhalten, aber das kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## Endurance (10. Mai 2007)

Liefertermin Torque 8 KW19 wude bei mir soeben auf KW22 verschoben (Anfang Dez 2006 bestellt). Es fehlen noch Hauptteile. 
Ich find's ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit und für Canyon peinlich, dass dies nun wohl schon jahrelang so durchgezogen wird (leider noch erfolgreich wie man an so Idioten wie mir erkennt). Wenn ich nicht noch 2 andere Bikes hätte wäre das C. jetzt auf der Stelle storniert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (10. Mai 2007)

Ich will bloss hoffen das Teil steht VOR Pfingsten zur Abholung bereit!!


----------



## Endurance (10. Mai 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Ich will bloss hoffen das Teil steht VOR Pfingsten zur Abholung bereit!!


welches Jahr?


----------



## LosRochos (10. Mai 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Liefertermin Torque 8 KW19 wude bei mir soeben auf KW22 verschoben (Anfang Dez 2006 bestellt). Es fehlen noch Hauptteile.
> Ich find's ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit und für Canyon peinlich, dass dies nun wohl schon jahrelang so durchgezogen wird (leider noch erfolgreich wie man an so Idioten wie mir erkennt). Wenn ich nicht noch 2 andere Bikes hätte wäre das C. jetzt auf der Stelle storniert worden.




Bei mir war KW 18 bestätigt - der "nette Mann" am Telefon vertröstete mich auf diese Woche. Wenn ich das hier mit den Aussagen der Kollegen hier im Forum vergleiche müsste man schon alleine aus diesem Grund stornieren. 

Aber was gibt es für das Geld denn für ne Alternative


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß zu meinem Torque8.0 immernoch nix neues...


----------



## two wheels (10. Mai 2007)

Silly schrieb:


> Meinst du, ob es in *ALLEN* Grössen ausverkauft ist?
> 
> Jaja, ich könnte auch selber versuchen, die Hotline anzurufen, aber ich spiele ja auch kein Lotto.
> 
> ...



Ne der Ammu hat nur nach meiner Grösse (XL) gefragt! Habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass es ausverkauft sei, nicht nur XL!
Irgendwie wärs mir egal zu warten. Habe mich die letzten 5-6 Wochen mit nem neuen Fully beschäftigt und konnte mich bis heute nicht entscheiden, da käms mir auf ein paar Wochen auch nicht mehr an. Mir gehts mehr darum, dass wenns heisst 5 Wochen warten, dass ich dann nur 5 Wochen warte und nicht 10. Sonst sollen die sagen, es geht 10 Wochen.
Klar, das geht hier allen so und mich betriffts ja im Moment (noch) nicht. Werde einfach nicht gerne belogen!


Endurance schrieb:


> welches Jahr?


----------



## Moonshaker (11. Mai 2007)

Ein offizieller Brief kam auch bin noch nicht an..... 

Naja da sieht man doch direkt wo der Preisunterschied herkommt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (11. Mai 2007)

Hab gestern dann auch einen "offziellen" Brief bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung des ESX 7.0 (grün) weiter verschiebt. Naturalrabatt 30,-  War übrigens nicht auf Original-Briefpapier gedruckt, sondern einfach auf normales Papier... Sah, als hätte ich es zu Hause selbst geschrieben und auf nem schlechten Drucker ausgedruckt. Echt peinlich...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## MIBO (11. Mai 2007)

vielleicht ist ja das vorbedruckte Briefpapier ausgegangen oder neue Sparmassnahmen, egal wie..besser auf normalem Papier als gar kein Brief, wobei ne email würd es auch tun, kosten und Zeit sparen. Nicht mein Problem...

Ich hab übrigens bisher weder Antwort auf eMail noch Brief bekommen. Hängt aber vermutlich mit dem Streik der Telekom zusammen.


----------



## fox hunter (11. Mai 2007)

oh man leute macht mich nicht schwach. 
ich guck glaub ich bis mitte nächster woche gar nicht mehr ins wartezimmer. 
wenn ich bis dahin nix von canyon gehört habe ist mit meiner geduld aber auch zu ende. dann darf ich wohl meinen urlaub stornieren und das schon zum 2. mal.
dann überlege ich echt langsam nen 1000er drauf zu legen und en sx trail oder en rocky slayer zu kaufen.


----------



## Luis72 (11. Mai 2007)

tja, eines ist sicher: vor Juni brauchen wir mit den Torques nicht zu rechnen.

Ganz zu schweigen von der Tatsache, dass wir die Gabel wohl gleich darauf auch einschicken müssen, weil s da keine Lösung gibt. (Cube verbaut die 2-Step ja jetzt nicht mehr)
Leicht hat mans bei dem Modell wirklich nicht...

MfG
Luis


----------



## GerhardO (11. Mai 2007)

Es ist echt peinlich - und noch schlimmer: man wird zur Lachnummer der Nation!
So beschi$$en bin ich schon lange nicht mehr behandelt worden!


----------



## braintrust (11. Mai 2007)

japp...jedenfalls nicht wenn ich hie 2000â¬ aufn tisch legen muss/will

wie isn das nun mit dem naturalrabatt von 30â¬..kann man den auf den gesamtpreis legen lassen oder gilt der nur fÃ¼r zubehÃ¶r?


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

die 30 eus sind glaube ich nur den gesamtpreis (optitune, bikeguard etc.) ab wann bekommt man die eigentlich, nach 2 monate warten?


----------



## TRKnight (11. Mai 2007)

War gerade bei der Bank und hab mal ein wenig Geld geholt in der stillen Hoffnung, dass das Bike bald kommt. 
Hab mir 500,- Scheine geben lassen. Werden die von dem Postboten angenommen oder nehmen die bspw. nur 100,-er ?


----------



## GerhardO (11. Mai 2007)

> ab wann bekommt man die eigentlich, nach 2 monate warten?



       
...der war echt gut!


----------



## braintrust (11. Mai 2007)

neee denk mal eher nach 2x angelogen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (11. Mai 2007)

@Traildancer: Das kann ja echt nicht war sein.  Wann werden wir wieder zusammen biken, wenn du aufs Torque wartest wohl nie !
Schau dir mal den neuen Oberider von Thömus Bikes an. Das Bike wurde von Dani hier aus dem Forum konstruiert. Der Rahmen hat 170mm und wiegt nur 2650g, es gibt den selben Rahmen auch verstärkt und schwerer für Bikepark Einsätze. Einziger Nachteil, es gibt keinen deutschen Vertrieb, sondern man muss die Bikes direkt in der Schweiz bestellen. Wenn mein ESX geklaut würde oder ich den Rahmen schrotten würde, wäre dieses Teil in der leichten Rahmen-Variante mein Favourit.






Mehr Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1448


----------



## GerhardO (11. Mai 2007)

Na, wenns so weitergeht, brauch ma am Ende gar nichts mehr fürs Radl zahlen...   

Ich geh jetzt besser und lass die Finger vom Forum! Sonst erschlägt mich der eigene Galgenhumor!

@ cos: - costa quanta?
          - is das ne Nixxon oder Sherman - Gabel oder wat?


----------



## cos75 (11. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @ cos: - costa quanta?
> - is das ne Nixxon oder Sherman - Gabel oder wat?


Guckst du unter 'Mehr Bilder'. Die Bikes gibts auch mit Wunschgabel/Ausstattung. Frag am besten beim Dani hier aus dem Forum nach.


----------



## GerhardO (11. Mai 2007)

Ja, hab mir grad die Seite der Brüder angeschaut... Da gehts halt erst ab 2990,-- (SF?) los... To much!

Aber was ist bitte eine WUSCHGABEL ???  

Greetz,
Järcht


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ...der war echt gut!



Ein wenig belustigung ist hier dringend nötig. Versuche nun schon ca 8 mal anzurufen und entweder werde ich gleich aus der Leitung gekickt, oder ich darf vorher noch 50 sek Musik (super Qualität) hören! 



braintrust schrieb:


> neee denk mal eher nach 2x angelogen werden


----------



## cos75 (11. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Ja, hab mir grad die Seite der Brüder angeschaut... Da gehts halt erst ab 2990,-- (SF?) los... To much!
> 
> Aber was ist bitte eine WUSCHGABEL ???
> 
> ...


 
Das sind Schweizer Franken, das ist nicht so teuer. Weiß aber nicht was man da noch an Zoll/Steuer aus der Schweiz blechen muss.


----------



## GerhardO (11. Mai 2007)

cos - lass mal fürs Erste gut sein! Jedenfals fettes Danke für Deine Hilfe!

Ach, weißt - im Moment fühl ich mich ziemlich verarscht und ausgelaugt... Ich werd jetzt mal das WE rumgehen lassen, mich erholen, um nächste Woche wieder mit vollem Elan schimpfen zu können!

Macht's es gut, ihr Wartenden!
Järcht


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

TRKnight schrieb:


> War gerade bei der Bank und hab mal ein wenig Geld geholt in der stillen Hoffnung, dass das Bike bald kommt.
> Hab mir 500,- Scheine geben lassen. Werden die von dem Postboten angenommen oder nehmen die bspw. nur 100,-er ?



Bin Post/Paketbote in der Schweiz und wir nehmen eigentlich alles an! Ok, wenn einer mit nem tausender, eine Sendung für 2 Franken zahlen will, sag ich dann schon auch, sorry! Haben ja nicht Wechselgeld für ne Mille dabei 



cos75 schrieb:


> Das sind Schweizer Franken, das ist nicht so teuer. Weiß aber nicht was man da noch an Zoll/Steuer aus der Schweiz blechen muss.



2990 SFR snd ja etwa 1820 Euro! Minus die CH-MWST (7.5%) + die D-MWST (19%  ) + Zoll (in der CH-Pauschal abhängig vom Produkt) + Postvorweisetaxe (10SFR Pauschal bei uns)!


----------



## Damistam (11. Mai 2007)

Warum ist canyon nur so dumm?!

Die verkraulen sich hier alle sympathien die sie durch ihre hammer bikes erworben haben. Es kann doch net so schwer sein sich die s***** Teile zu besorgen die da fehlen sollen!! 

Ich kann nur sagen: Canyon das ist Dummheit 

Und euch wartenden Wünsch ich alles Gute und mein Beileid

Gruß Damistam

PS:Aber man sollte sich trotzdem auf die Bikes freuen, denn die sind wirklich der OBERHAMMER!! (stolzer Besitzer eines ES 6.0 2007 ....zum Glück Expressebike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Ich schau mir bei nem Händer hier mal das Ghost ert7500 an...wenn das mit dem Torque wirklich noch so ewig dauert


----------



## biketunE (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer, überleg dir das genau. Geb mal das gewünschte Bike in der Suche ein... dann wirst du u.a. meinen Thread finden. Das Bike fuhr ich nichtmal n Jahr.

@two wheels

was mich mal interessiern würde: ihr lauft ja dann ständig mit scheiss viel kohle rum oder? ich mein es gibt ja noch andere nachnahmepakete außer bikeguards 

Und 2 Fragen an Experten:

Wieso gibt es 2 Selle Italia SLR XP? Man findet welche mit 165gr und welche mit 180gr? Und: Meint ihr ein weißer SLR sieht schnell "alt" aus?


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

@biketunE

Muss zu meine Schande gestehen, habe noch nie ein BikeGuard zugestellt und in die Schweiz kannste ja nicht per Nachnahme bestellen, also wären nur die Zollkosten fällig (ca 300SFR)! Generell habe ich hier in der Schweiz bisher knapp 5 Canyon (Coast) Bikes gesehen, nicht mehr!
Mein Paketbote war damals sogar so freundlich und hat met mein 1 Canyon bei mir deponiert und ich durfte die Kohle nachher auf die Post einzahlen gehen und musste nicht die ganze Schachtel nachhause schleppen!
Wieviel Kohle wir so rumschleppen darf ich natürlich nicht sagen --> Sicherheit!


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Januar

two wheels - 7.0 grün in XL, 11 Mai 07 (VMT Woche 30/31 )


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr leidepeplagten

Bin vornhin edlich durchgekommen:

-Der freundliche Canyon-Mensch (die sind immer freundlich, trotz des Stresses) meinte die Erreichbarkeit soll sich nächstens verbessern!
-Das grüne ESX7 ist ab Ende Juli/ Anfang August wieder lieferbar, das graue ESX7 ab ca. September/ Oktober.
-Das ESX6 und 8, sei ab Ende Mai wieder zu haben!

Vielleicht werde ich noch schwach und switche um auf das 8 in rot, wobei ich finde die 500 Euro Mehrpreis lohnen sich kaum für die geile Farbe + und die paar Kleinigkeiten die dort besser sind!
Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen/ Verunsicherung stiften


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Mai 2007)

Bin wieder raus, FRX Bestellung storniert.

Good luck.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (11. Mai 2007)

Was heißt denn ESX6 ab Ende Mai WIEDER zu haben?? ERSTMALIG zu haben müsste das doch heißen?  

Ich wollte es eigentlich vermeiden, aber ich ruf doch mal bei denen durch.
Einen Brief habe ich nämlich noch nicht erhalten.

Achja, ihr könnt mich in die Liste der Besteller eintragen, wenn ihr wollt.
ESX6 in schwarz, größe S, bestellt 4. Januar

wobei ich immer noch nicht die Sinngebung dieser Liste durchschaue


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (11. Mai 2007)

Bääämm!!!

Ich hab gerade angerufen ( nur 3 Versuche )
*
Montage ESX6 ab Anfang nächster Woche! 
*
Auf die Frage ob die Info denn auch gesichert sei, meinte der -übrigens sehr freundliche- Mitarbeiter dazu, dass die Lieferprobleme von letzter Zeit nicht mehr vorliegen und EIGENTLICH nichts mehr die Montage verzögern dürfte.


----------



## braintrust (11. Mai 2007)

na was fürn zufall dass heute freitag ist...bis montag fällt denen dann auf dass die rahmen doch nicht da sind


----------



## Silly (11. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Hallo ihr leidepeplagten
> 
> Bin vornhin edlich durchgekommen:
> 
> ...



OKTOBER? 
Erinnert mich schwer an ein Gesellschaftssystem, in dem man 13 Jahre auf ein Auto warten musste...

Naja, ich denke, dann werd ich auch stornieren und den Slogan "König Kunde" anderweitig auf seine Richtigkeit prüfen.

Schade


----------



## thomas1577 (11. Mai 2007)

Die 30 EUR werden mit "Parts" verrechnet..Also günstiger gibbet das Rad nicht..

Ich hatte Pedale,eine Gabelpumpe und Bar-ends bestellt und da wurden die 30 Euronen abgezogen..zusätzlich gab es noch eine Flaschenhalter und 2 Canyonflaschen a 700 ml dazu..


----------



## braintrust (11. Mai 2007)

also kann ich das nicht zB aufs optitune anrechnen lassen...ich zahl jetzt fÃ¼rs esx7 und optitune knappe 2050â¬ (da sind schon die versandkosten+bikeguard abgezogen) und wenn ich jetzt 30â¬ nochmals rabatt bekomme, dann bin ich doch bei 2020â¬ fÃ¼rs komplette bike oder wie jetzt?
sorry, ist heute irgendwie nich mein tag


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Silly schrieb:


> OKTOBER?
> Erinnert mich schwer an ein Gesellschaftssystem, in dem man 13 Jahre auf ein Auto warten musste...
> 
> Naja, ich denke, dann werd ich auch stornieren und den Slogan "König Kunde" anderweitig auf seine Richtigkeit prüfen.
> ...




Tja, was will man machen? Darum hab ich jetzt das grüne genommen und nicht grau. das Grüne ist ja auch ganz schön!

Da fällt mir gerade ein: Nach dem Optitune, hat mich der Mensch gar nicht gefragt! Muss wohl nochmal ne Mail schreiben sobald ich die Bestellbestätigung bekommen hab, dass die mich auch OptiTunen.
Wollte erst ohne bestellen, aber als ich letztes mal bei der Recon sah wie weich die FirmFeder is  Da hatte ich einen SAG von fast 50mm

Hab ja zum Glück noch mein Arrow Geschoss, da kann ich die 10 Wochen gut überbrücken, ich ! 1 Wochen warten ist irgendwie schon idiotisch, aber für den Preis...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (11. Mai 2007)

Ist das nicht vorteilhafter, wenn man sich selber ne passende Feder besorgt?

Bei Bike-Components.de gibt es die Pike-Federn für etwas über 30 Eu und man hat dann zusätzlich noch die originale Feder. So kann man im Zweifelsfall beide Federn testen und letztendlich die nicht benötigte wieder verticken.


----------



## braintrust (11. Mai 2007)

na die original feder bekommste ja auch mitgeliefert, das ist also nicht das problem.
wenn mans selber machen kann, ists vllt auch besser ohne zu bestellen...aber ich kanns nicht und will dann erstma biken und nich rumbasteln


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Man bekommt ja auch bei Optitune die Firm-Feder mit!
Müsste in der CH gucken wo ich mir die Feder besorgen könnte.
Am meisten Sorgen macht mir aber, dass ich mir den Federwechsel ehrlich gesagt nicht zutrau und ich nicht ganz sicher bin ob ich alles Werkzeug dafür hab. Soll ja ganz einfach sein und angeblich brauchts auch nicht viel Werkzeug dazu  

Sonst getrau ich mich eigentlich an alles beim Bike, ausser Gabel und Steuerlager. Habe mich letzhin sogar mal an die Naben und Tretlager gewagt um mal zu gucken wies dort unten so aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Man bekommt die getauschte Feder mitgeschickt? Ich dachte die behalten die...


----------



## braintrust (11. Mai 2007)

nene liegt dem bike dann bei

auf die paar tage extra für den federwechsel kommts dann auch nicht mehr an..


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Bezahlst ja schliesslich beide Federn!


----------



## devilviper (11. Mai 2007)

Habe heute eine Mail von Canyon bekommen das mein FRX 9.0 in Größe S versendet wurde, am Dienstag wurde mir sowohl von der Hotline als auch schriftlich mitgeteilt das es in KW 20/21 montiert wird.


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

War bei meinem RR damals auch so!
Habe mich riessig gefreut und ist vielleicht auch ein Teil der Strategie von Canyon, vorallem jetzt wo viele Leute sehr lange warten (mussten)

Mir wurde ja auch ein VMT in 10 Wochen genannt, da habe ich schon mehr vertrauen und erachte das als realistischer als wenn der Canyon Mensch gesagt hätte "VMT in 3 Wochen" so weiss man wenigsten was Sache ist!


----------



## Nerv(us) (11. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Januar

two wheels - 7.0 grün in XL, 11 Mai 07 (VMT Woche 30/31 )

Nerv(us) - 6.0 in M, Ende Dezember


----------



## kameit00 (12. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich die Liste so lese, gehöre ich wohl echt zu den Kleinwüchsigen hier


----------



## MacBiker (12. Mai 2007)

hi, also ich oute mich auch mal: habe ein torque frx 9 am 22.12. vergangenen jahres bestellt. zweimal verzögerung, von kw 13 auf kw 19, gestern finde ich ein schreiben in der post: die lieferung meines es 6.0  verzögert sich auf kw 20/21 und als wiedergutmachung erhalte ich das bike versandkostenfrei. das wurde mir aber schon mal bei der ersten verzögerung in aussicht gestellt. schön langsam reichts mir auch, obwohl ich sehr geduldig bin. wenn ich nicht noch auf mein fully und rr zurückgreifen könnte, wäre ich auch schon raus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

Finds ja geil was für Bikes die in den nächsten zwei Wochen alles so zusammenschrauben wollen. Das Carbon HT, die WXC, die ESX und die Torques...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (12. Mai 2007)

und auch meinen Garantierahmen in KW 20/21, Wareneingang am 26.04.07... ich will endlich biken, dammit


----------



## 13bb (12. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Januar

two wheels - 7.0 grün in XL, 11 Mai 07 (VMT Woche 30/31 )

Nerv(us) - 6.0 in M, Ende Dezember

13bb - 6.0 schwarz in M, Anfang Februar


----------



## Paul Breitner (12. Mai 2007)

Warte auf ein XC 5.0 in schwarz

Bestellt KW 18
Montage laut Auftragsbestätigung KW 24


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Januar

two wheels - 7.0 grün in XL, 11 Mai 07 (VMT Woche 30/31 )

Nerv(us) - 6.0 in M, Ende Dezember

13bb - 6.0 schwarz in M, Anfang Februar

eisenarsch - 8.0 rot  in L, mitte Mai


----------



## devilviper (12. Mai 2007)

Nehme heute meinen Abschied aus den Wartezimmer, FRX heute eingetroffen, hoffentlich klapt's bei euch auch bald.


----------



## two wheels (12. Mai 2007)

Bringt bei Euch (D) die Post Pakete auch Samstags??? *ungläubigesstaunen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (12. Mai 2007)

yo mein esx 7.0 kam heute vor einer Woche


----------



## Astaroth (12. Mai 2007)

Servus @devilviper,
will Fotos vom FRX sehen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Payder (12. Mai 2007)

ich hatte gehofft, dass mein xc5.0 heute eintrifft... ist es aber leider nicht. Tja, muss ich halt bis Montag warten, Da kommt dann auch noch mein Gips am linken Bein weg! Ja, das wird ein schöner tag 
Gruß Payder


----------



## DaMudda (13. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> yo mein esx 7.0 kam heute vor einer Woche



Welche Farbe??


----------



## Splashfin (13. Mai 2007)

des war ein graues ESX......


ne, leider net GRÜN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splashfin (13. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Liste so lese, gehöre ich wohl echt zu den Kleinwüchsigen hier



denke mal, des liegt auch u.a daran, dass Canyon auch noch ENDUROS mit satt Federweg in XL Rahmen verkauft.

Bei den meißten Bikes dieser Kategorie hörts nämlich nach L auf . .


----------



## klogrinder (13. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> des war ein graues ESX......
> 
> 
> ne, leider net GRÜN!!!!!!!!!



Right und es war das letzte Expressbike soweit ich das mitbekommen hab


----------



## markus89 (13. Mai 2007)

einen guten abend an alle betrachter
ich kann mich jetzt auch bald als
glücklicher canyon-bike-besitzer zählen .
leider wird der postbote erst 22kw 2 mal klingeln.

...und übrigens, das torque fr 8.0  in Dark Forest Green ist mat und nicht gänzend(obwohl es in der freeride-->siehe test so aussieht)war gestern nämlich in Koblenz und hab es ausprobiert 
wünsch euch noch viel erfolg beim warten, auf das nicht zu viele geduldsadern platzen mögen 
mfg markus


----------



## DaMudda (13. Mai 2007)

markus89 schrieb:


> einen guten abend an alle betrachter
> ich kann mich jetzt auch bald als
> glücklicher canyon-bike-besitzer zählen .
> leider wird der postbote erst 22kw 2 mal klingeln.
> ...



Uiiiii!! Hast du Fotos vom "matten" grün gemacht?? Bisher gabs ja immer nur die glänzende Version zu sehen...


----------



## braintrust (13. Mai 2007)

ähm du hast nich rein zufällig pics vom grünen bike? der bisherige stand war, dass in koblenz nur prototypen stehen und die glänzen wohl noch (grün+braun)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beatman (13. Mai 2007)

jo, die selbe Nachricht habe ich am 10.05.07 auch bekommen (habe allerdings ein nerve ESX8 bestellt) Hat jemand eigentlich schon eins dieses Jahr bekommen? (Ich habe meins am 12. Januar 07 bestellt).


----------



## braintrust (14. Mai 2007)

naja die "sonderfarben" sind wohl noch nicht raus...bis aufs weisse torque
grün,braun und rot (ESX-reihe) hab ich jedenfalls noch gar nicht gesehen...nur diese glanz-prototypen...deswegen wär ich ja mal an nem aktuellen pic der farben interessiert


----------



## Splashfin (14. Mai 2007)

heute noch mal nachgefragt.

kommt ende mai!!!
esx 7.0 grün


----------



## braintrust (14. Mai 2007)

ach hab ich ganz vergessen zu fragen 

aber man kann den 30â¬ rabatt (2.brief) auf optitune anrechnen lassen...deckt zwar net den kompletten preis von 48â¬ aber so bin ich jetzt bei 2017â¬ fÃ¼rs ESX7 und optitune...also ist ok fÃ¼r mich


----------



## LosRochos (14. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute habt ihr schon gesehen: Die haben mal Locker die Preise fÃ¼r die Torque - Modelle 8.0 und 9.0 um 70 â¬ gesenkt.

Habe immer noch keine Nachrichten von dem Sch......verein. Rad sollte 18 KW hier sein. Weder Brief noch Mail.


----------



## Dickie76 (14. Mai 2007)

Die haben aber auch die Ausstattusg der Bikes geändert. M.E. hatten die doch vorher diese 2-Step-gabel verbaut. Jetzt steht da U-Turn. Villeicht wurde das wegen der Probleme mit dem 2-Step geändert und deswegen hat sich auch dauernd was verschoben bei den Torques...? Kann auch sein,l dass ich mich irre...

Cheerio
Dickie76

PS: ICHWIL MEIN BIKE!!!


----------



## braintrust (14. Mai 2007)

jo liegt am umstieg von lyric 2-step zur u-turn variante


----------



## wlkr (14. Mai 2007)

Preis/Ausstattungsänderung Torque:
schauste hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277787


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

Ja, meine ich auch!
Da in den Torques jetzt andere/ günstigere Gabeln verbaut sind, werden die Torques günstiger!
Steht auch in einem Thread vom Staabi, 2,3 Threads weiter oben/ unten!

EDIT: Siehe Link oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

Die ESX-Liste:

Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI

splashfin - 7.0 in XL, ende Januar

Dickie76 - 7.0 in L, Mitte Dezember

braintrust - 7.0 in M, XXX

tschobi-7.0 in M-anfang jan

wlkr - 8.0 in XL, märz

ESX7.0 - 7.0 in S (grün), 9.Dezember

DaMudda - 7.0 Grün, 08.12.2006

miccro - 8.0 rot in L, Ende Januar

two wheels - 6.0 schwarz in XL, 14 Mai 07 umgeswitched (VMT in 3 Wochen )

Nerv(us) - 6.0 in M, Ende Dezember

13bb - 6.0 schwarz in M, Anfang Februar

eisenarsch - 8.0 rot  in L, mitte Mai


----------



## braintrust (14. Mai 2007)

> Die ESX-Liste:
> 
> Silly - 7.0 in XL, anfang MAI
> 
> ...



hat heute schon jemand die hotline zum thema "werden die bikes dieses woche wirklich montiert" belästigt?


----------



## Dickie76 (14. Mai 2007)

Ja genau! Ruf mal einer an und frage nach den "Sonderfarben"  

ICH WILL MEIN BIKE!!!

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## kameit00 (14. Mai 2007)

Grad eine Email bekommen. Mein ESX 8.0 in S (schwarz) ist fertig und zum Versand bereit. Bestellt Anfang diesen Monat und VMT wäre KW 22 (Ende Mai) gewesen... das ist doch mal 'ne gute Nachricht, nachdem man nach den vielen Beträgen hier eigentlich erst mit einem Versand zu Weinachten gerechnet hätte 
Scheint jetzt wohl Schlag auf Schlag zu gehen...


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2007)

hatte heute morgen keine mail. bin jetzt auf der arbeit, vielleicht liegt ja ne überraschung in meinem elektonischen postfach wenn ich nach hause komme. es wäre zu schön.


----------



## wlkr (14. Mai 2007)

ich habe heute noch telefonisch ein Ersatzschaltauge bestellt.
Am Mittwoch soll das Basteln meines rotem esx losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (14. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hat heute schon jemand die hotline zum thema "werden die bikes dieses woche wirklich montiert" belästigt?







Splashfin schrieb:


> heute noch mal nachgefragt.
> 
> kommt ende mai!!!LL
> esx 7.0 grün



MADIG


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> (...)
> Scheint jetzt wohl Schlag auf Schlag zu gehen...



Den Eindruck bekomme ich langsam auch...! Macht auch das bessere Bild, wenn das Bike "zu früh" ausgeliefert wird


----------



## kameit00 (14. Mai 2007)

Nur noch eine Frage, da auf Email-Antworten ja grade "etwas" lange gewartet werden muss...
Habe mir Pedale und Griffe dazubestellt.
Auf der Rechnung stehen also
- Rad
- Griffe
- Pedale
Die Griffe sind nicht lieferbar. Stehen also ohne Preis da, da sie dann irgendwann nachgeliefert werden. Die Pedale stehen aber auch ohne Preis da - ohne Hinweis, dass sie nicht lieferbar sind.
Deshalb nun die Frage ob die Pedale kostenlos geliefert werden?! Wär ja doof, wenn ich dann das Rad hab ohne Pedale


----------



## tschobi (14. Mai 2007)

Pedale sollten schon versandkostenfrei geliefert werden, allerdings schon komisch das sie ohne Preis da stehen, da musst du wohl noch mal callen!


----------



## kameit00 (14. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Pedale sollten schon versandkostenfrei geliefert werden, allerdings schon komisch das sie ohne Preis da stehen, da musst du wohl noch mal callen!



Also morgen evtl. nochmal 'ne Stunde in die Hotline investieren und fragen, ob jetzt Pedale dabei sind oder nicht 

Schankedön @tschobi


----------



## braintrust (14. Mai 2007)

vllt mit dem rabatt verrechnet?


----------



## ]:-> (14. Mai 2007)

Soo,
wird man mit einem express-bike überhaupt ins wartezimmer gelassen  
nun...bin jetzt auch hier...nach dem hotline mann für 10-14 Tage und erwarte voller Vorfreude mein ES 8.
Mir dauert das ja jetzt schon zu lange, wie haltet ihr das überhaupt nur aus   ?

Na dann hoff ich mal für die ganzen ewig wartenden, dass es bei euch jetzt auch zügig geht, sieht ja anscheinend garned soo schlecht aus.

bye


----------



## 13bb (14. Mai 2007)

Bin heute bei der Hotline durchgekommen.

Die ESX6.0 in schwarz sollen noch diese Woche montiert und verschickt werden. Hoffentlich stimmt das auch.


----------



## tschobi (14. Mai 2007)

Das hält man nur aus wenn man noch ein bike hat


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Das hält man nur aus wenn man noch ein bike hat



Du sagtst es!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (14. Mai 2007)

oh, 
da fällt mir noch was ein: kann man beim postmann mit ec-karte zahlen? Nicht dass ich dann meinen Karton - ähh bike guard  - nicht annehmen kann und der ihn wieder mitnimmt. Also da will ich schon vorbereitet sein


----------



## tschobi (14. Mai 2007)

Soweit ich weiß nicht, will mich aber nicht festlegen, vielleicht weiß ein Anderer mehr.
Hab mir auch schon überlegt wie ich zahle.
Am liebsten wäre mir Vorkasse, das dauert mir aber zulange.
Kommen eigentlich noch Nachnahmegebühren von der Post drauf, wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## ]:-> (14. Mai 2007)

> Kommen eigentlich noch NachnahmegebÃ¼hren von der Post drauf, wenn ja wieviel?



laut canyon hp 2â¬

http://www.canyon.com/versandbedingungen.html


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2007)

hmm keine post im maileingang  
hoffen wir auf morgen.


----------



## kameit00 (14. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> vllt mit dem rabatt verrechnet?



Wär schön, wenn ich mit 2 Wochen Wartezeit einen Rabatt bekommen würde  Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## kameit00 (14. Mai 2007)

]:->;3699196 schrieb:
			
		

> oh,
> da fällt mir noch was ein: kann man beim postmann mit ec-karte zahlen? Nicht dass ich dann meinen Karton - ähh bike guard  - nicht annehmen kann und der ihn wieder mitnimmt. Also da will ich schon vorbereitet sein



EC-Kartenzahlung in Deutschland ist nicht möglich bei der Post.


----------



## fitze (14. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> hmm keine post im maileingang
> hoffen wir auf morgen.



Laut letzter offizieller Info von Canyon (halt der Brief mit der Verschiebung von 14 auf 20) sollte mein Bike morgen montiert werden. Ich glaube zwar nicht dran, aber bisher kam auch noch nix anderes.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## mizili (14. Mai 2007)

So, nun hat sich das Warten ja doch noch gelohnt, ich bekomme nun mein Bike in den nächsten Tagen!  

Heute kam die Mail das es mit DHL unterwegs sei *megafreu*

Also Leute vielen Dank an allle war sehr nett hier!


----------



## Melchior (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wenn man jetzt bestellt, wie lange würde man auf ein Nerve ES 7.0 warten müssen? 

Würde Canyon auf Wunsch statt SRAM X.9 auch ein X.0 Schaltwerk montieren?`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Laut letzter offizieller Info von Canyon (halt der Brief mit der Verschiebung von 14 auf 20) sollte mein Bike morgen montiert werden. Ich glaube zwar nicht dran, aber bisher kam auch noch nix anderes.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



ja eben, hab auch nix negatives mehr gehört. deswegen warte ich so gespannt auf ne mail.


----------



## braintrust (14. Mai 2007)

Melchior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man jetzt bestellt, wie lange würde man auf ein Nerve ES 7.0 warten müssen?
> 
> Würde Canyon auf Wunsch statt SRAM X.9 auch ein X.0 Schaltwerk montieren?`



glaube ende juli
nein keine änderungen möglich


----------



## Moonshaker (15. Mai 2007)

Ich hab auch nichts offizielles gehört.
Aber soviel ich weiss erst die ESX dann die Torques


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> EC-Kartenzahlung in Deutschland ist nicht möglich bei der Post.




Die Zahlung per Karte bei Zusteller ist soweit mir bekannt ist in keinem and möglich! 
Wie stellt ihr euch das vor, soll der Zustellbote nen Bankomaten mitschleppen 

Geht zur Post/ Bank, holt das Geld ab und wartet bis 2 mal geklingelt wird!
Ist ja keine Sache auszurechenen, wie teuer das wird!

Bike + BikeGuard + Zubehör + NN-Gebühr (2Euro nur innerhalb D) - 19% D-MWST (nur für Ausländer) + Zoll(für CH) + Postvorweisetaxe (10.-, auch nur für Ausländer/ CH) + MWST(für Ausländer/ CH 7.5%)

Ich weiss auf etwa 20Franken genau wieviel ich löhnen muss wenn der Kollege Paketbote kommt!


----------



## GerhardO (15. Mai 2007)

Jungs - ich hab auch nichts anderes gehört... Trau' mich aber auch nicht, dort anzurufen.  Kann nämlich keine negativen Antworten mehr ab!

@Moonshaker: Nimm' mal den Weihnachtsbaum aus Deinem Profil! Oder denkst Du dabei an Weihnachten 2007??? 

Ich werd mir heute oder morgen mal das Geld aus der Bank holen. Ob's jetzt dort oder unter meiner Matratze liegt, ist wurscht!


----------



## Moonshaker (15. Mai 2007)

ganz klar Weihnachten 07....





















ähhhh 08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (15. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Jungs - ich hab auch nichts anderes gehört... Trau' mich aber auch nicht, dort anzurufen.  Kann nämlich keine negativen Antworten mehr ab!



Ich hab mich grad getraut (mal eben angemerkt hab ich bisher drei mal bei Canyon angerufen und bin jedes mal direkt durchgekommen)
Aber ich will dich nicht belasten und bin dann besser mal still



































Ne, Spaß. Also laut Hotline werden die Torque nächste Woche montiert. Mehr Info´s konnte ich aber nicht bekommen.

Gruß
Tobi
*solangsamwirklichanneauslieferungdenk*


----------



## Dickie76 (15. Mai 2007)

Hat eigentlich einer mal wegen der ESX Bikes nachgefragt....?

ICH WILL MEIN BIKE!!!!

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## GT Driver (15. Mai 2007)

Seit knapp 11 Jahren fahre ich nun GT und habe gestern einen riesigen Einschnitt in mein Fahrradleben gemacht! Ich habe mir ein Canyon ESX 7.0 bestellt! Natürlich habe ich schon seit mehreren Wochen das treiben hier im Forum beobachtet und hoffe, dass es vielleicht doch ein wenig schneller geht mit der Auslieferung, als beschrieben. So lange fahre ich dann noch mein heißgeliebtes Zaskar. Danke auch an alle Aufklärungsbereiten USer hier im Forum. Ich freue mich schon...


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

Soweit ich das mttlerwile verstanden habe, will Canyon die ESX noch dieses Monat abarbeiten.
Wie sonst, sollen all die ihre ESX im Verlaufe dieses Jahres und im Dez 06 bestellt haben es noch dieses Monat bekommen. 
Ich habe meine ESX6 erst gestern umgeswitched (letzte Woche das 7er bestellt) und soll es auch noch diesen Monat bekommen! Irgendwie glaube ich das denen, da ich persönlich bisher positiv von der Liefergeschwindigkeit überrascht war! I will see...


----------



## tschobi (15. Mai 2007)

Gerade mit hotline gesprochen!
Mein esx7.0 grün,M wird Ende der Woche/*Anfang nächster Woche* montiert!
Dann wahrscheinlich Anfang nächste Woche....
Zitat: "Diese Räder werden alle Ende der Woche, eher Anfang nächster Woche montiert"

So jetzt rechne ich aber fest damit das ich nur noch ein Wochenende ohne esx bin! ......


----------



## braintrust (15. Mai 2007)

ahh sehr geilo...hatte schon angst dass ich über himmelfahrt ne mail bekommen, ick aber nich zu hause bin um zu bezahlen! horrorvorstellung


----------



## ashtray (15. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> So jetzt rechne ich aber fest damit das ich nur noch ein Wochenende ohne esx bin! ......



Naja auch wenn die Bikes Anfang nächster Woche montiert werden, heisst es ja nicht, dass diese auch sofort versendet werden. Ich denke mal Canyon wird die bestimmten Modelle alle montieren und dann alle auf einmal per Post losschicken. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich wünsch mir für dich/euch, dass es klappt.


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Naja auch wenn die Bikes Anfang nächster Woche montiert werden, heisst es ja nicht, dass diese auch sofort versendet werden. Ich denke mal Canyon wird die bestimmten Modelle alle montieren und dann alle auf einmal per Post losschicken.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich wünsch mir für dich/euch, dass es klappt.



Das glaube ich jetzt weniger! Wieso die Karren noch länger rumstehen lassen, sind schliesslich schon genug im Verzug...!

Ausserdem kommt bei dennen bestimmt 1 mal am Tag en LKW der deutschen Post/ DHL (was weiss ich vorbei) und holt ne Ladung ab, geht ja schliesslich nicht nur 1 Bike pro Tag raus (naja im Moment vielleicht schon )


----------



## Payder (15. Mai 2007)

Hier ein Bericht was mir widerfahren ist. An der folgenden Tatsache ist Canyon nicht Schuld, sonder DHL.
Also, ertsmal vorab: letzten Mittwoch wurde mein XC 5.0 verschickt, als dann gestern die Vorfreude zu groß wurde lies ich mir den Dhl-Sendungsverfolgungscode geben und fand heraus, dass das Paket seit 11. Mai seinen Status beibehielt und immernoch auf dem Weg zum Zustellungpaketzentrum ist... Da dachte ich mir, ruf doch mal bei der DHL an und frag nach. Die Frau am Telefon meinte ganz höflich un als ob es das normalste der Welt wäre: "Da muss ihr Paket wohl verloren gegangen sein, wenn der Sttus sich so lang nicht ändert..." "Aha", dachte ich mir und hab nun Canyon beauftragt eine Nachforschung zu veranlassen, was auch momentan im Gange ist. Der freundliche Canyonberater versicherte mir, dass ich umgehend Bescheid bekomme, wenn es Informationen gibt. 
Wirklich schade, dass die Dhl sowas zustande bringt... Ich habe ja schon öfters schlechte Erfahrung mit Dhl gemacht, aber das sprengt den Rahmen! Mein schönes Bike, ganz alleine in irgendwiener Packstation oder sogar in den Händen eines korrupten Fahrers...? wer weiss... Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich nicht gar so lange hinziehen wird...
In diesem Sinne... Schönen Gruß vom traurigen Payder


----------



## Moonshaker (15. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mein altes Rad am 15.3. mit DHL verschickt (per Nachnahme). 1 Monat später wurde es wieder aufgefunden und dem Käufer zugestellt und ich hab gestern 14.5. erst mein Geld erhalten. Ich habe in diesem Zuge DHL angezeigt wegen "Erschleichung von Dienstleistungen" - Anzeige läuft. Das ist ein Saftladen  hoch10 und der Service ist noch bescheidener als bei Canyon. Bei DHL wird man mit SERIENBRIEFEN bombardiert :kotz: 

MooN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (15. Mai 2007)

Kacke, Mann!

Da ists endlich mal soweit - um dann doch wieder nicht wahr zu sein...!


----------



## braintrust (15. Mai 2007)

jau...sollten vllt zu UPS oder iloxx wechseln, hab mit denen bisher nur sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht..viel teurer sind sie auch nicht, aber sicherer


----------



## tschobi (15. Mai 2007)

ja ups ist super!


----------



## MIBO (15. Mai 2007)

...liefert aber weder Samstags, noch kann man das Paket auf der nächsten Filiale abholen falls niemand zu Hause anzutreffen war, sondern muss einen Tag warten auf die nächste Lieferung.


----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

*schleichwerbung*
Die Schweizerische Post! Haben gerade wieder bei der Europaweiten Qualitätsmessung am besten/ schnellsten abeschnitten!
*schleichwerbungaus*

Höre während der Arbeit viel von unzufriedenen DHL Kunden und leider meinen diese Kunden gelegentlich auch ich sei ein Mitarbeiter der DHL und der Frust richtet sich dann gegen mich.
Leider halten die DHL Jungs auch nicht allzuviel vom Postgheimnis oder der Sendungssicherheit, dh. da wird dann ein Paket halt einfach mal vor die Haustüre gestellt.


----------



## fox hunter (15. Mai 2007)

hab grad mit der hotline tel. die torque fr 7.0 reihe wird nächste woche montag den 21.05. zusammengebaut. also da fangen sie an. hoffe meins ist eins der ersten. damit ich es am 25.05. habe und in urlaub fahren kann.
ist zwar eine woche später als angekündigt, aber endlich ist es absehbar wann es kommt. 
der mitarbeiter an der hotline meinte die hauen schon einige torques raus an einem tag. 
ich solle mich dienstag oder mittwoch mal melden, wenn ich bis dahin keine e-mail habe.
ich bin guter dinge und freu mich aufs torque.


----------



## eHarzer (15. Mai 2007)

so, wir verabschieden uns aus dem Wartezimmer, das Nerve XC 7.0 ist heute per Post eingetroffen, das erst vermisste Paket ist wieder aufgetaucht daumen:     
Wünsche allen anderen noch viel Glück und Spass mit dem neuem Bike


----------



## Dickie76 (15. Mai 2007)

Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass die ESX dann doch schon diese Woche montiert werden müssten, damit es nächste Woche mit den Torques losgehen kann. Vielleicht kommt mein Bike dann doch noch rechtzeitig zum Bike-Trip (Pfingsten). Hab keine Lust mehr auf die alte Möhre....

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## 2stpsfwd (15. Mai 2007)

mein ESX 6.0 Ersatz ist jetzt angekommen! Bergamont Enduro 6.7




Hat nen bissl mehr gekostet und bei der Ausstattung hätte ich mir an einigen Ecken was anderes Vorgestellt, aber der erste Ausritt hat überzeugt ... gute Gabel+Kinematik ... allerdings auch ein paar Sachen die dann Geändert werden (währe beim ESX auch so gekommen)

wünsche euch noch viel Geduld und Spaß mit euren Bikes (wenn sich denn mal kommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (15. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Die Zahlung per Karte bei Zusteller ist soweit mir bekannt ist in keinem and möglich!
> Wie stellt ihr euch das vor, soll der Zustellbote nen Bankomaten mitschleppen



Wozu ein Bankomat? Es gibt inzwischen richtig kleine Kartenleser und es wäre kein Problem die Verifizierung und Abbuchung via WiFi, GPRS, UMTS oder EDGE durchzuführen. Leider hat das bisher noch kein Postdienst begriffen und wir müssen Kohle bereithalten. 

Mit DHL hatte ich nie Probleme, höre aber immer davon...


----------



## Melchior (15. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hab mir heute das ES 8.0 bestellt und es soll auch lieferbar sein, ca. 1-2 Wochen. Das ES7.0 soll ab Mitte Juni wieder lieferbar sein.


----------



## Melchior (15. Mai 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> mein ESX 6.0 Ersatz ist jetzt angekommen! Bergamont Enduro 6.7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Größe M?


----------



## fox hunter (15. Mai 2007)

das bergamont finde ich auch ganz cool eigentlich. mir gefällt nur die farbe und die anlekung des dämpfers nicht so. ansonsten en schönes bike.
naja ich werde ja dieses wochenende noch nicht torquen aber dafür dann hoffentlich nächstes direkt im bayerischen wald.
zwar ohne eingewöhnungsphase auf heimichen trails, aber das geht schon.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (15. Mai 2007)

> Ist das Größe M?



ja nen M - für meine 1.78 genau richtig *G*


----------



## eHarzer (15. Mai 2007)

Payder schrieb:


> Hier ein Bericht was mir widerfahren ist. An der folgenden Tatsache ist Canyon nicht Schuld, sonder DHL.
> Also, ertsmal vorab: letzten Mittwoch wurde mein XC 5.0 verschickt, als dann gestern die Vorfreude zu groß wurde lies ich mir den Dhl-Sendungsverfolgungscode geben und fand heraus, dass das Paket seit 11. Mai seinen Status beibehielt und immernoch auf dem Weg zum Zustellungpaketzentrum ist... Da dachte ich mir, ruf doch mal bei der DHL an und frag nach. Die Frau am Telefon meinte ganz höflich un als ob es das normalste der Welt wäre: "Da muss ihr Paket wohl verloren gegangen sein, wenn der Sttus sich so lang nicht ändert..." "Aha", dachte ich mir und hab nun Canyon beauftragt eine Nachforschung zu veranlassen, was auch momentan im Gange ist. Der freundliche Canyonberater versicherte mir, dass ich umgehend Bescheid bekomme, wenn es Informationen gibt.
> Wirklich schade, dass die Dhl sowas zustande bringt... Ich habe ja schon öfters schlechte Erfahrung mit Dhl gemacht, aber das sprengt den Rahmen! Mein schönes Bike, ganz alleine in irgendwiener Packstation oder sogar in den Händen eines korrupten Fahrers...? wer weiss... Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich nicht gar so lange hinziehen wird...
> In diesem Sinne... Schönen Gruß vom traurigen Payder




genauso ging es uns gestern auch und heute kam es dann mit dem normalen Postpaketdienst und nicht per DHL. Ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig und seltsam, aber egal, das Bike ist jetzt da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (15. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wozu ein Bankomat? Es gibt inzwischen richtig kleine Kartenleser und es wäre kein Problem die Verifizierung und Abbuchung via WiFi, GPRS, UMTS oder EDGE durchzuführen. Leider hat das bisher noch kein Postdienst begriffen und wir müssen Kohle bereithalten.
> 
> Mit DHL hatte ich nie Probleme, höre aber immer davon...




Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies nicht einem Kundenbedürfnis entspricht und andererseits teuer in der Umsetzung wäre!
Die CH Post rüstet im übrigen im nächsten Jahr mit neuen Scanner auf, aber auch diese werden dieses Funktion nicht haben!
Wenn du möchtest, könnte ich das mal für dich abklären, sollte kein Problem sein!


----------



## Nerv(us) (15. Mai 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass die ESX dann doch schon diese Woche montiert werden müssten, damit es nächste Woche mit den Torques losgehen kann. Vielleicht kommt mein Bike dann doch noch rechtzeitig zum Bike-Trip (Pfingsten). Hab keine Lust mehr auf die alte Möhre....
> 
> Cheerio
> Dickie76



Habe noch mal wegen mein ESX 6 gefragt, ob es bei dem angekündigten Liefertermin 21 KW bleibt. Aber Canyon wartet noch auf eine Komponente, die voraussichtlich nächsten Montag erst da ist (21 KW). Diese betrifft unter anderem das 6er, aber auch andere. Wenn es dabei bleiben sollte kann es dann mitte oder ende der nächsten Woche (21 KW) montiert werden. Für mich heißt das, frühstens *sehr viel Optimismus* anfang bis mitte der 22 KW klingelt´s an der Haustür.


----------



## tschobi (15. Mai 2007)

Hab mein Rennrad letztes Jahr auch mit dem normalen Postauto bekommen, die dürfen/müssen halt bis 30kg mitnehmen.


----------



## 13bb (15. Mai 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Habe noch mal wegen mein ESX 6 gefragt, ob es bei dem angekündigten Liefertermin 21 KW bleibt. Aber Canyon wartet noch auf eine Komponente, die voraussichtlich nächsten Montag erst da ist (21 KW). Diese betrifft unter anderem das 6er, aber auch andere. Wenn es dabei bleiben sollte kann es dann mitte oder ende der nächsten Woche (21 KW) montiert werden. Für mich heißt das, frühstens *sehr viel Optimismus* anfang bis mitte der 22 KW klingelt´s an der Haustür.



Gestern wurde mir noch gesagt, dass die ESX6.0 noch diese Woche montiert und verschickt werden.


----------



## Payder (15. Mai 2007)

Dank Elitespecie habe ich noch nen Funken Resthoffnung! Vielleicht kommts ja nun doch morgen! Weisst du, Elitespecie, zufällig, ob es eine Statusänderung bei der Sendungsverfolgung gab, nachdem es verloren ging? Fals ja, brauche ich morgen nicht damit rechnen...


----------



## eHarzer (15. Mai 2007)

Payder schrieb:


> Dank Elitespecie habe ich noch nen Funken Resthoffnung! Vielleicht kommts ja nun doch morgen! Weisst du, Elitespecie, zufällig, ob es eine Statusänderung bei der Sendungsverfolgung gab, nachdem es verloren ging? Fals ja, brauche ich morgen nicht damit rechnen...




ja die gab es tatsächlich und am Telefon konnte auch niemand weiterhelfen,
die Hoffnung das es wieder auftaucht war gleich null und wie schon erwähnt, kam es dann heute mit der ganz normalen Post.


----------



## beatman (15. Mai 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer mal wegen der ESX Bikes nachgefragt....?
> 
> ICH WILL MEIN BIKE!!!!
> 
> ...



yo, letzte Woche Donnerstag (und Entschuldigungsschreiben kam am nächsten Tag mit 30 Preisnachlass): Montagetermin 20-21KW. Na mal sehen ob ich mein ESX8 nicht noch um sonst bekomme


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> ...liefert aber weder Samstags, noch kann man das Paket auf der nächsten Filiale abholen falls niemand zu Hause anzutreffen war, sondern muss einen Tag warten auf die nächste Lieferung.


Stimmt nur halb. SAs keine Lieferung. Ok.
Aber wenn du die Sendung verpasst hast, rufst du grad die 0180er Nummer an, und dann wird die Nächste Paketstelle (bei mir nur 7km - Katzensprung mim Auto) verständigt und das Paket zurückgelegt. Kann man bis spät in die Nach abholen.

PS: Rotwild versendet nur mit UPS. Außer Kleinteile, die kommen per Post. Und die nette Post hat damals meine Steckachse verloren. Saftladen. Man habe ich mich am Schalter ausgelassen. Dann hab ich gesagt: Tschuldigung, Sie können ja nichts dafür. Schönen Tag.


----------



## tschobi (16. Mai 2007)

Wie schon gesagt, die ersten esx sollen wohl Freitag montiert werden. Die meisten anderen aber wohl erst nächste Woche!


----------



## ]:-> (16. Mai 2007)

Ui,
habe post bekommen, das express es 8 soll kw 21 montiert werden. Ich dachte eigentlich die stehen schon fertig im regal und warten nur noch auf käufer. Nun ja, die wollen was man hier so liest ja verflucht viel in dieser kw 21 montieren...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (16. Mai 2007)

Das gibt wohl ne Menge Überstunden!


----------



## braintrust (16. Mai 2007)

rofl..also WXC,ESX,Torque *UND* ES ? na mal sehen


----------



## johnnyg (16. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> rofl..also WXC,ESX,Torque *UND* ES ? na mal sehen



Mein XC 5 soll auch in Kalenderwoche 21/22 montiert werden  



			
				CANYON schrieb:
			
		

> Das von Ihnen bestellte Rad ist voraussichtlich ab KW "21/22" verfügbar. Hierbei handelt es sich um den voraussichtlichen Montagetermin.



Ich hoffe die übernehmen sich nicht und bauen alles falsch zusammen


----------



## DoubleU (16. Mai 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die übernehmen sich nicht und bauen alles falsch zusammen


 
Genau die Befürchtung habe ich auch - nämlich daß bei dem Druck und der Hektik jede Menge falsch laufen wird beim Zusammenbau/Einstellung/etc.


Ein Beispiel:
Ich hab gestern bei Canyon angerufen wg. ner Ergänzung zu meiner Bestellung (bin übrigens beim ersten Mal durchgekommen mit relativ kurzer Wartezeit).
Da sagte der Bursche (der war aber schon nett) am Tel er kann da nichts mehr ergänzen, weil der Werkstattauftrag schon gedruckt bzw. raus ist und in dem Status hätte er da keinen Zugriff mehr drauf. Ok, sag ich aber ich will nicht extra Portokosten löhnen.
Dann hat er kurz mit der Werkstatt Rücksprache gehalten und die Sache ging dann klar auch ohne Porto, aber:
Auf einmal sagte er "Gut, daß wir sie am Telefon haben. Wie war das noch mal mit ihrem Gewicht wg. Optitune?
Ich darauf: Bitte? Ich habe doch alle Daten für das PPS ganz penibel online und schriftlich bei der Bestellung angegeben. Das ich die Schwanzlänge vergessen habe wäre wohl mein Fehler, aber ansonsten müsstet ihr alles haben. .-)
Er dann irgendwie "blabblah, aber trotzdem, etc. pp" und ich hab dann mein Kampfgewicht von 92 kg noch mal per Tel übermittelt, aber ich frag mich seitdem: Was zum Geier geht da ab? Wozu macht man die ganzen Angaben (Schulterbreite, Gewicht, Armlänge, Schrittlänge, etc.), wenn dann niemand von der Werksattt die Angaben je bekommt?
Ich schnalls mal wieder nicht was da bei denen so am Start is...


----------



## two wheels (16. Mai 2007)

Bei mir wollte er nur Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge bei der tel. Bestellung Wissen. Als ich ihn dann auf die anderen Daten ansprach, meinte er: "Ne, die brauche ich nicht!", wegen Optitune musste ich auch extra nochmals anrufen, weil der Canyon Menhsch und ich vergessen haben das zu erwähnen!
Mein Montagetermin habe ich inzwischen für die Woche 21/22 bestätigt bekommen!
Frage mich eh: Montieren die zb. einen längeren/ kürzeren Vorbau wenn nötig, oder für was wollen die, die ganzen Anaben?


----------



## braintrust (16. Mai 2007)

bei mir hatte er keine tel-nummer, obwohl ich die schon 2x abgegeben hatte...wegen montagefehlern...letztes jahr habs sogar mal nen MC3.3 anstelle des Pearl 3.3 in nem ES/X...alles ist möglich...die werden jedenfalls gut im stress sein..hoffe echt dass da alles glatt geht..somal nach "herrentag" die motnage ja beginnen sollte...wir werden sehen


----------



## tschobi (16. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub ich schau mir mein bike erstmal 1h an und kontrolliere alles, wenn es da ist, ob auch wirklich alles ok ist!

PS: Ich hab gestern ohne Probleme noch ein Zubehör der Bestellung zugefügt, ohne Porto natürlich! Ich weiß auch nicht was da abgeht!


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand Infos, wie es mit der XC-Serie aussieht? Mein XC4 sollte diese Woche montiert werden. Bekommt man dann die Rechnung oder Info nach der Montage?


----------



## ride4ever (16. Mai 2007)

Am besten beim auspacken gleich alles fotografieren, da man bei Falschlieferung oder Schäden gleich alles Beweisen kann. Mir hat man nämlich die falsche Rahmengrösse versendet. Als ich das mtb ausgepackt habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Räder stark verschmutzt waren, da es Rahmengrösse S statt M war musste ich das Nerve ES7 wieder zurücksenden. Jetzt hat man mir gesagt, dass ich die Laufräder wieder gesendet bekomme da ich das mtb mehr als nur um den Häuserblock getestet haben soll. Dadurch hat sich auch gleich wieder die Lieferzeit verlängert da der Wareneingang am 25.04.07dadurch nicht im Computer vermerkt ist. Bin neugierig was jetzt herauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (16. Mai 2007)

Hi,

da ich ja nicht alleine auf das Torque warte und mehrere von euch dann den Answer Evolver ISX-6 einstellen müssen:

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie der einzustellen geht, bzw. wo da was ist? Die Gebrauchsanweisung von Manitou ist leider unbrauchbar...

MfG
Luis


----------



## Moonshaker (16. Mai 2007)

Hast du dein Torque schon?

Mit der Dämpferpumpe den Sag einstellen und ein bischen spielen. Die Einstellungen der Hersteller kann man eh nicht glauben.


P.S. die Torque's werden alle nächste Woche KW21 zusammengeschraubt, hoffentlich meins eins von den ersten..... bestellt am 1.2.07

mfg MooN


----------



## MIBO (16. Mai 2007)

Mal noch was anderes.....geht u.a. um Naturalrabatt. Hat das jemand schriftlich bekommen?
Ich habe nämlich den netten Herrn an der Hotline heute darauf angesprochen und er meinte wenn mir ein Rabatt zustehen würde, dann hätte ich auch eine schriftliche Bestätigung bekommen!
Hat jemand so etwas?
Ich habe noch nicht mal das Schreiben vom 27.04 erhalten und auch nicht den Brief vom 11.05 laut mstaab über die Benachrichtigung der Änderung auf u-turn.
Wäre ich also nicht hier im Forum wüsste ich gerade mal von gar nichts, kann doch echt nicht sein!
Zudem schreibt ja der Michael Staab, das die Standardfeder für ~63-70kg ist, was auch wiederum bei der Onlinebestellung direkt über canyon.com so angezeigt wird. Also genau die Feder die ich auch bräuchte. Würde ich mich nun also auf die Info verlassen die ich hier im Forum  von Canyon bekomme, oder wenn ich rein online bestelle, dann würde ich dementsprechend ja auch kein Optitune mitbestellen da ja die Feder angeblich genau zu meinem Gewicht passt. Nun, da ich ja Canyon nun immer besser kenne, dachte ich mir sicher ist sicher und hab trotdem eine eMail geschrieben ...und siehe da...Standardfeder ist 72-81. Ich soll nun also 34,- "Spezialpreis" extra zahlen obwohl ich das nicht richtig finde! Natürlich habe ich bezüglich des Naturalrabattes gleich gefragt ob ich die 30,- dann darauf anrechnen lassen kann bzw. auch auf das extra Schaltauge was ich gleich mitbestellt habe, was verneint wurde bzw. das könne man ja noch vor Ort bei der Abholung klären. Naturalrabatt würde für Zubehör gelten was eben noch so im Ladengeschäft "rumhängt". Hallo? Ist ein Schaltauge oder eine andereFeder kein Zubehör? 
Ich habe dann auch gleich um eine aktuelle Bestellbestätigung bzw. Auflistung des aktuellen Gesamtpreises gebeten, schliesslich hat sich ja jetzt doch ein wenig verändert was ich nach all dem gerne schriftlich hätte,...negativ...es war bisher nicht möglich diese Email an mich zu senden.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht mal ein Trost für alle Wartenden:

Bei den anderen Versendern sieht's auch  nicht besser aus.

Rose: Hardtail für meine Süße. Rahmen fehlt noch. Montage auf 22. KW verschoben. Zitat: "... wir haben noch einige Rückstände abzuarbeiten, sollte aber in der 23. KW mit der Lieferung klappen." By the way: Das *allerletzte* WP-Fashion in Tribal Lipstick für diese Saison !!! Leute, es ist *MAI!!!*

Poison: Liefertermin für den Curare Rahmen für meinen Bengel auf 22. KW verschoben...

Außerdem hört man beim Händler auch nix gutes über die Liefersituation bei z.B. Cannondale, Cube, Spezi usw. Die versuchen ihre Kunden mit dem zu halten, was sie in den Läden haben


----------



## unchained (16. Mai 2007)

die demos (7 und 8) sind schon seit 1,5 monaten ausverkauft... soviel dazu.


----------



## DaMudda (16. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand schon sein ESX bekommen?? Sollte doch die Woche losgehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (16. Mai 2007)

Am Montag Abend 18:32 Uhr schrieb Kameit00, dass er ne Versandbestätigung für sein ESX 8 in schwarz, Größe S bekommen hat. 

Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, mein esx6, ebenfalls in schwarz, Größe S würde "anfang" dieser Woche montiert. Bisher noch nix im Postfach gehabt... 

btw:

Keine Ahnung welches System die bei der Montage haben, aber das angekündigte "wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt zuerst" isn schei** wert. 
Kameit00 hat gerade mal anfang MAI bestellt. Nix gegen Kameit, aber das is irgendwo einfach  ...

Wünsch euch nen schönen Vattertach morgen!


----------



## klogrinder (16. Mai 2007)

Ich hab grad gesehen dass ESX 8.0 in beiden Farben als Expressbikes verfügbar sind, somit sollten die de schon lange warten wohl bedient worden sein bzw die Sendung auf dem Weg/im Ausgang


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welches System die bei der Montage haben, aber das angekündigte "wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt zuerst" isn schei** wert.
> Kameit00 hat gerade mal anfang MAI bestellt. Nix gegen Kameit, aber das is irgendwo einfach  ...



Wie willst du was zuerst kriegen, was es nicht gibt? 
Ich war einer der ersten 07-Besteller (Anfang Nov, ausser vlt. Vorbesteller Eurobike und noch ein paar wenige vor mir), ein XC5.0 Gr. L solls werden. Da fahren schon tonnenweise Leute frischfröhlich mit ihren XC6.0 rum (Pumabert hat den ausschlag gegeben  ) und ich habe dann doch ziemlich verärgert bei Canyon angerufen. Es is schon so, dass ich in der Warteschlange vorne stehe, aber das was ich will gibts nicht. Habe also umgeswitched und gleich nächster Tag war Montagetermin. 2 Wochen später Bike hier.
Das ist so wie wenn man in einer Warteschlange steht. Entscheiden kann man sich auch erst gegen Ende, wenn man aufgerufen wird... das habe ich getan und habe 3 Monate früher mein Bike gekriegt.


----------



## Berliner-Bengel (17. Mai 2007)

Liebe Leute,
genau wegen diesem Chaos bei Canyon, dieses war für mich mit ein Grund auszusteigen, was ist wenn ich ein Garantiefall habe, oder Probleme!!!
Das muß ich mir nicht antun!!!
Werde mein Bike bei Rose Kaufen, Wartezeit ca. 4-6 Wochen (die haben wenigstens alle Teile, dort ist auch die Hölle los), wenigstens eine ehrliche Antwort!!!
Hole mir das  Werks ES - 600 mit ein paar Änderungen, SRAM X0 statt 9,0-
sowie Avid Juicy 7 anstelle der Magura, und kleinigkeiten (gesamt 2122.-, Verpackung + Versand kostet mich ganze 4, incl. Bikeguard.)
Die Bieten einen super Service, Garantie, usw.
Hotline Top, man bekommt sehr schnell einen Kompetenten Ansprechpartner, kein ewiger Verbindungsabruch wie bei Canyon!
Daran sollte Canyon sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen (Dann springt die Hälfte nicht wieder ab!! Da könnte Canyon seinen Umsatz locker verdoppeln. (das ist ja wohl jedes Jahr das Selbe spiel!).
Ich bewundere die Leute die seit Monaten auf ihr Bike warten, sorry, aber euch müßte Canyon normalerweise noch Geld zahlen, wieso?
Ganz einfach, Canyon sagt, spring, und einige Fragen wie hoch! 
Es ist doch wohl, was ich Recherchieren konnte jedes Jahr das selbe spiel, verarsche, verarsche ohne Ende, und einige Leute lassen sich ohne Ende verarschen! 
Ich für meinen teil freue mich auf mein Bike, habe Wochen damit verbracht im Net das für mich passende zu finden, Canyon will nicht, ok, und mittlerweile bin ich froh darüber das es nicht geklappt hat!
Den mein Zukünftiges Bike kommt von Rose, bietet mir mehr als Canyon!!!
Link: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=11624
Und der Rahmen ist locker genausogut, meiner Meinung sogar noch besser als bei Canyon! (Vergleich Zeitschrift Mounten Bike 04.07. Seite 32-33, da ist das Rose Bike besser wie das Canyon) aber egal was div. Zeitchriften schreiben, mir ist es auch persönlich Egal was auf dem Rahmen steht, mir ist wichtig das ich für mein Geld das für meine Person Optimale bekomme, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!
Bekomme mein Bike spätestens in der 24 kw, werde dann mal ein paar Bilder  Posten. 
Den harten Canyon Clan wünsche ich alles gute, und ich hoffe Canyon weiß es zu würdigen so Treue Kunden zu haben, und nicht nur den Versand und div. kleinigkeiten zu erlassen, da mußte meine ich schon ein wenig mehr kommen. 
Der gesamte Text beruht auf meine Persönliche Meinung!!! Ich bin unvoreingenommen, und will und möchte auch niemanden auf irgendeinerweise zu nahe treten!! 
Grüße aus Berlin, und allen einen schönen Vatertag!


----------



## braintrust (17. Mai 2007)

wie gesagt, klingt toll...aber kostet halt auch mehr...und 4-6 wochen ist schon ok 
mir persönlioch gefällt das design net so wirklich...aber ich wollte ja auch nen bionicon


----------



## kameit00 (17. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Kameit00 hat gerade mal anfang MAI bestellt. Nix gegen Kameit, aber das is irgendwo einfach  ...



Hey - ich hab auch Mitleid verdient  Wollte ein ESX 7 und das war nicht mehr lieferbar. Und da ich nicht den Sommer über drauf warten wollte muss ich jetzt für das ESX 8 'n ganzes Stück mehr zahlen... bekomm es dafür halt früher  

Um ehrlich zu sein, versteh ich es auch nicht warum das jetzt so schnell geht und andere monatelang warten müssen. Ich hatte auch 'n schlechtes Gewissen als ich die Email bekam, dass es 2 Wochen vor der Zeit fertig montiert ist... aber die Freude überwog dann doch 

Aber so wie's aussieht, ist die lange Wartezeit ja echt vorbei. Sicher sind die ESX 7 dann auch wieder lieferbar und ich ärgere mich (kurz), weil ich doch das schöne grau wollte...


----------



## Luis72 (17. Mai 2007)

hmm seltsam, heute ist schon Donnerstag -  da müsste es doch eigentlich schon einige Wortmeldungen geben, dass irgendein ESX versandfertig wäre?

MfG
Luis


----------



## pr0phet (17. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ein Trost für alle Wartenden:
> 
> Bei den anderen Versendern sieht's auch  nicht besser aus.
> 
> Poison: Liefertermin für den Curare Rahmen für meinen Bengel auf 22. KW verschoben...



ich hab mir vor kurzem ein curare t komplettbike gekauft, hat 3 wochen gedauert aber die pulvern dir den rahmen noch in der farbe wo du haben willst.... ich war ganz zufrieden mit der lieferzeit


----------



## fox hunter (17. Mai 2007)

wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem wer zuerst bestellt wird zuerst montiert?
stimmt die aussage noch? das wäre echt gut. hab am 01.01.07 bestellt. da sollte ich ja einer der ersten fr 7.0 besteller sein denke ich.
ich muß das bike einfach nächste woche haben. hab echt keinen bock meinen urlaub schon wieder ab zu sagen. weil mittlerweile ist es auch zu kurzfristig. da muß ich bestimmt ne storno gebühr zahlen. 
der herr am tel bei canyon meinte wenn die bikes montiert sind gehen die in den landen (in meinem fall wegen abholung) und werden nochmal kontrolliert. und dann gibts erst die mail das man es abholen kann.

was meint ihr wiie lange dauert die aktion von der werkstatt in den laden und kontrollieren?
Montag montiert, Dienstag kontrolliert, Mittwoch abholen? könnte hinhauen oder?

na hoffentlich klappts und ich kann mein torque mitte oder ende nächster woche holen.


----------



## Luis72 (17. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen Fox Hunter,

dass du der erste Bestellende warst, wage ich zwar zu bezweifeln, aber ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass das Warten schwer fällt.
Ich musste mir inzwischen auch das Rad meines Vaters leihen, aber mittlerweile kommt das recht teuer: Erst waren die Bremsen alle und mussten ausgetauscht werden, nach der 2. Fahrt waren beide Pedallager hinüber und letzten Sonntag ging sogar die hintere Felge kaputt... Wenn das Torque noch lange auf sich warten lässt, muss ich meinem Vater bald ein Neues kaufen - Wahnsinn!

Herzlichen Gruss
Luis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (17. Mai 2007)

@fox hunter :
möglich isses
nur ein beispiel von mir mein express esx stand 8 tage bei Canyon rum bevor es versand wurde, da hat irgendwas im sysytem gesponnen ka frag mich was, somit solltest du eher schonmal beten aber möglich isses


----------



## fox hunter (17. Mai 2007)

@ luis

sage ja nicht ich war der erste, sondern einer der ersten.

der mitarbeiter meinte ich solle dienstag oder mittwoch nochmal anrufen. und das werd ich auch machen. ich geh denen jetzt auf die nerven. will mein bike haben.
wenns freitag morgen noch nicht fertig ist weiß ich auch nicht. 
dann werde ich wohl zum händler um die ecke. der hat en schönes specialized enduro da stehen.
obwohl ich kein bike so gelungen finde wie das torque. das sieht einfach geil aus.

vielleicht leiht mir canyon ja eins für den urlaub und wenn ich dann wieder komme ist meins fertig. das wär mall en service.

naja ich will mal nicht schwarz sehen. ich glaub die schaffen das und ich hab mein torque nächste woche


----------



## Moonshaker (17. Mai 2007)

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Koblenz hochschiessen kann und das Bike abholen kann. Denn mit der Post gehn bestimmt nochmal 1x Woche rum.

mfg MooN


----------



## 13bb (17. Mai 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> hmm seltsam, heute ist schon Donnerstag -  da müsste es doch eigentlich schon einige Wortmeldungen geben, dass irgendein ESX versandfertig wäre?
> 
> MfG
> Luis



Habe gestern bei Canyon angerufen - die ESX werden erst nächste Woche montiert da schon wieder Teile fehlen.


----------



## MIBO (17. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Habe gestern bei Canyon angerufen - die ESX werden erst nächste Woche montiert da schon wieder Teile fehlen.


----------



## two wheels (17. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Habe gestern bei Canyon angerufen - die ESX werden erst nächste Woche montiert da schon wieder Teile fehlen.



Aber nicht im Ernst!

      

Hab mich auch nach den Rose Bike umgesehen, aber die kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da die meisten Fox verbaut haben und das Fox Zeugs will ich nicht am Bike haben!


----------



## Splashfin (17. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Habe gestern bei Canyon angerufen - die ESX werden erst nächste Woche montiert da schon wieder Teile fehlen.



was heist schon wieder...

die scheiß rahmen sind halt immer noch net da....

sollten halt schon vor schlappen 2 monaten kommen sollen!!!


----------



## markus89 (17. Mai 2007)

hier ist das Canyon Torque FR 8.0, das ich letztes wochenende in koblenz ausprobiert habe. für mich sah der rahmen ganz mat aus, nur in der sonne glänzt er ein bisschen. das bike sah auf jeden fall real noch besser aus als in dem katalog oder auf anderen fotos.kann trotzdem sein, dass das vielleicht noch der prototyp ist, wovon manche gesprochen haben.


----------



## Moonshaker (17. Mai 2007)

ist das n M-Rahmen?

mfg MooN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (17. Mai 2007)

So langsam habe ich die Schnauze voll,  wenn es eine Alternative gäbe währe ich hier weg. 
Ich habe das WXC 8.0 schon im November 2006 bestellt und Canyon hat mir das Rad für KW 15 versprochen, dann bekam ich telefonisch einen Termin für KW 20, neuer Termin jetzt wieder telefonisch KW 22. 
So langsam habe ich die Schnauze voll, von Canyon habe ich nie eine E-Mail oder einen Brief erhalten.  
Das ist doch alles eine riesengroße Verarschung.


----------



## fox hunter (17. Mai 2007)

hört hört, hast du uns nicht allen gesagt wir sollen nachsicht haben mit den armen gestressten canyon mitarbeitern. 
jetzt siehst du mal wies uns geht und du hast deine bikes ja schon. 
aber kopf hoch das wird schon. die geben jetzt gas bei canyon.


----------



## markus89 (17. Mai 2007)

@ moonshaker: ja das ist ein M-rahmen


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (17. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> die geben jetzt gas bei canyon.



Biste dir da sicher?


----------



## cos75 (17. Mai 2007)

@Trial-Knowledge: Hast dein ESX storniert ? Zeig mal ein Foto von dem Cyclomanix.


----------



## Splashfin (17. Mai 2007)

wow,, des GRÜN sieht schon dickste aus!!!!!!!!!

des BIKE MUSS echt nächste Woche kommen, sonst wirds mir dem diesjährigen Alpencross recht knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (17. Mai 2007)

hab gerade gesehen, dass es die ESX 8.0 auch jetzt in Expressbikes gibt.

das heißt die Rahmenlieferung muss doch theotretisch schon in Koblenz eingetroffen sein!!!!!

oder?

haben die etwa nur 8.0 Rahmen bekommen und die andere Ladung kommt am Montag???


----------



## two wheels (17. Mai 2007)

Das rot des ESX8 wär ja Hammer! Aber der Preis!
Musste mich aufgrund er langen Lieferzeit des ESX7 für das 6 oder 8 entscheiden. Jetzt wirds halt das 6 und event. ein neuer LRS!


----------



## xpla (18. Mai 2007)

Hab mir am Mittwoch das ES5.0 Express-Bike geordert. Hoffe das Rad ist bald da und auch, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Ein paar Sachen sind halt nicht optimal (Deore Kurbeln ...) aber P/L dürfte recht ok sein. Wißt ihr, ob ich nen Drehmomentschlüssel für den Zusammenbau benötige bzw. irgendwelche speziellen Aufsätze?


----------



## ashtray (18. Mai 2007)

Bei vorhandenem Fingerspitzengefühl brauchst du keinen DRM-Schlüssel. Die Kurbeln des ES5 sind in etwa baugleich mit den LX aus 2004. Die Kurbel dürfte ganz gut sein.


----------



## two wheels (18. Mai 2007)

Nen Drehmomentschlüssel "beenötigt" man eigentlich nie! ABER, er lässt mich ruhiger fahren, da ich weiss, dass alles fest (nicht zu fest) sitzt.
Wenn du regelmässig an deinem Bike rumschrauben willst, kauf einen mit den passenden Bits (wenn nicht schon vorhanden). Kann das Syntace Torque Tool sehr empfehlen!
Zur eigentlichen Montage des Bikes benötigstu wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Inbusschlüssel (5/6) war beim RR jedenfalls so!


----------



## xpla (18. Mai 2007)

Ok, danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## MIBO (18. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Nen Drehmomentschlüssel "beenötigt" man eigentlich nie!




spätestens beim Verbau der ersten Carbonparts wird es der ein oder andere auch merken das es "mit" weniger Geld gekostet hätte


----------



## xpla (18. Mai 2007)

Am Drehmomentschlüssel scheitert es nicht und Carbon ist am ES5.0 eh net oben  Nur der Drehmomentschlüssel ist etwas von der größeren Sorte, da hätte ich sonst vorher nen Besuch im Baumarkt gemacht ...


----------



## two wheels (18. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> spätestens beim Verbau der ersten Carbonparts wird es der ein oder andere auch merken das es "mit" weniger Geld gekostet hätte



Stimme dir volkommen zu! Musste auch erst einen Lenker schrotten, bevor ich das lernte.  
Aber es gibt auch dann noch Leute die auf den "Drehmomentschlüssel" in Ihrer Hand vertrauen!
Von daher meine ich, braucht man theoretisch keinen! Ich würde nicht mehr ohne schrauben, auch am neuen Bike ohne Carbon.


----------



## xpla (18. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Stimme dir volkommen zu! Musste auch erst einen Lenker schrotten, bevor ich das lernte.
> Aber es gibt auch dann noch Leute die auf den "Drehmomentschlüssel" in Ihrer Hand vertrauen!
> Von daher meine ich, braucht man theoretisch keinen! Ich würde nicht mehr ohne schrauben, auch am neuen Bike ohne Carbon.



Passt, dann hol ich mir nen kleineren Drehmomentschlüssel, den was ich hab der ist eher so ab PKW/LKW Reifen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (18. Mai 2007)

Ich hab wie gesagt den Syntace (1-20Nm) deckt meiner Meinung dach das wichtigste ab! Super Teil...kostet halt was, aber das ist mir meine Sicherheit wert...


----------



## 13bb (18. Mai 2007)

Habe heute einen Brief von Canyon wegen einer Bestelländerung bekommen.
Montagetermin ESX6.0 --> KW13   2008 

Auf der Bestätigung stand plötzlich ein Optitune  für 82-91kg obwohl ich doch für 72-80kg bestellt habe.
Daraufhin habe ich mal wieder bei der Hotline angerufen und nachgefragt. Im System war bei meiner Bestellung kein Optitune mehr aufgeführt und der nette Hotline-Mitarbeiter hat mir mitgeteilt, dass die RS Standardfeder bis 80kg geht.  

Auf meine Frage hin, warum denn der Service heuer so schlecht sei meinte der, dass sie einfach zu schnell gewachsen sind und sie bzw. die ganzen Systeme momentan etwas überfordert sind.

Die Montage der ESX6.0 soll auf jeden Fall nächste Woche ablaufen.


----------



## dawncore (18. Mai 2007)

*Popcorn hol*  

das mit Canyon wird immer lustiger... und ich glaube ich warte lieber noch etwas bis ich mir ein Neues zulege.


----------



## Dickie76 (18. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß auch nicht, was die für ein Problem haben dieses Jahr. Aber (noch) habe ich ja ein Bike. Leider bin ich nach Pfingsten dann radlos, dann wirds erst richtig blöd... 

ICH WILL MEIN BIKE!!!!

Cheerio Dickie76


----------



## HannesSt (18. Mai 2007)

Werden dann (angeblich nächste woche) alle bis jetzt bestellten esx 6.0 montiert und rausgeschickt? hab erst vor 4 tagen eines bestellt und noch keinen montagetermin per post erhalten, was denkt ihr? bin schon gespannt wie ein kleines kind...


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (18. Mai 2007)

Im Moment schrauben die wohl grad an den Ultimates rum.. Meins wird heute, Montag oder Dienstag fertig sagte man mir gerade an der Hotline. Bestellt hab ichs Anfang März. Hoffen wir mal das beste!!


----------



## Vorraus! (18. Mai 2007)

Meine Bank hat grade angerufen...

Sie konnten meine Unterschrift auf der Überweisung nicht lesen und haben sie daher noch nicht ausgeführt...

Ich pack es nicht!!!

Ich bin wahrscheinlich hier der einzige dessen Bike schon fertig montiert bei Canyon wartet und der auf seine verdammte *BANK* warten muss!


----------



## Payder (18. Mai 2007)

Wahnsinn!  Obwohl mein Paket seit Dienstag unauffindbar bei der DHL (  :kotz: )verschwand, kams heute ganz unerwartet an!   Das nenne ich ein gerettetes Wochenende!
Ich bin heilfroh und saumässig begeistert vom Xc 5.0!
Somit verabschiede ich mich vom Wartezimmer und wünsche euch allen viel Kraft und Geduld...  Ciao, Payder


----------



## ESX7.0 (18. Mai 2007)

sodala...

habe gerade bei der hotline angerufen wegen mein bestellten esx7.0 green!! der VMT steht auf aktiv, dass heisst alle komponeten sind lagernd!! nächste woche werden sie montiert und verschickt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (18. Mai 2007)

Payder schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!  Obwohl mein Paket seit Dienstag unauffindbar bei der DHL (  :kotz: )verschwand, kams heute ganz unerwartet an!   Das nenne ich ein gerettetes Wochenende!
> Ich bin heilfroh und saumässig begeistert vom Xc 5.0!
> Somit verabschiede ich mich vom Wartezimmer und wünsche euch allen viel Kraft und Geduld...  Ciao, Payder



Glückwunsch, aber bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass du das Wartezimmer einfach so verlassen kannst ohne vorher ein paar Bilder in der Galerie gepostet zu haben?


----------



## two wheels (18. Mai 2007)

HannesSt schrieb:


> Werden dann (angeblich nächste woche) alle bis jetzt bestellten esx 6.0 montiert und rausgeschickt? hab erst vor 4 tagen eines bestellt und noch keinen montagetermin per post erhalten, was denkt ihr? bin schon gespannt wie ein kleines kind...




Hab mein ESX7 diese Woche am Montag auf ESX 6 geswitched und hab den VMT nächste/ übernächste Woche. Solltest also deines auch in den nächsten Wochen erhalten...


----------



## tomato007 (18. Mai 2007)

Jetzt hat es auch mich erwischt. Habe nach einer Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz ein Nerve XC 7.0 in XL bestellt. Sehr schönes Rad mit sehr guter Ausstattung. War laut Ansage im Geschäft auch überhaupt kein Problem, da an "Lager".
Eine Woche nach der Bestellung habe ich auch eine Auftragsbestätigung mit KW 20 erhalten 
die KW 20 ist durch und noch keine Nachricht von Canyon. Nach einem kurzen Anruf (10 Mal in der Schlange mit Abbruch) bekomme ich dann bescheinigt, dass es wohl noch ein bisschen dauert.  
Ich werde dafür aber sicher angerufen, wenn das Rad fertig ist. Bloss nicht noch einmal anrufen...
Leute, was habt ihr für ein ERP-System bei Canyon?
Viel Ärger der Kunden und damit für Canyon liesse sich mit einer sauberen Informationspolitik vermeiden.
Noch eine Verzögerung und ich fahre mein schönes GT LTS 1000 DS weiter und bestelle das Canyon wieder ab.


----------



## vtrkalle (18. Mai 2007)

der regt sich auf weil er eine Woche warten muss


----------



## Nerv(us) (18. Mai 2007)

Woche warten lol


Habe gerade die Sache wegen des Naturalrabattes geklärt, bekomme jetzt eine Pumpe für 35,95 dazu. Nebenbei habe ich nochmal nachgehakt, wie das mit der fehlender Komponente sei, die Montag reinkommen soll für mein ESX. Daraufhin wurde mir ein relativ sicherer Montagetermin (25.Mai) versprochen. Ich müsse jedoch nochmal 15 Tage dazu rechnen. 15 Tage, halloo, gehts noch, für Montage und Versand


----------



## dawncore (18. Mai 2007)

und ich frage mich, warum mir Canyon nicht antwortet? Habe eine Mail bezüglich eines Schadens an die Werkstatt geschrieben und seit mehr als zwei Wochen keine Antwort erhalten.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (19. Mai 2007)

Was sehen meine geschwollenen Augen, jetzt bieten sie das WXC 8.0 als EXPRESS BIKE an. 
Die sollen lieber den Kunden, die seit fünf Monaten auf das Rad warten die Räder ausliefern. 
Mich hat man wieder für zwei Wochen vertröstet weil sie es nicht schaffen das Rad zu montieren  und Anderen versprechen sie das Rad sofort zu liefern, spinnen die,   wenn die nicht 700 Kilometer von mir entfernt wären würde ich da mal vorbeischauen und denen meine Meinung sagen. 
Über E-Mail sich zu beschweren bringt ja nichts, man bekommt so wieso keine Antwort und bei der Telefonhotline bekommt man seit Monaten zur Antwort es dauert noch zwei Wochen.


----------



## kameit00 (19. Mai 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Was sehen meine geschwollenen Augen, jetzt bieten sie das WXC 8.0 als EXPRESS BIKE an.
> Die sollen lieber den Kunden, die seit fünf Monaten auf das Rad warten die Räder ausliefern.



100% Zustimmung. Bevor nicht die lange wartenden Kunden versorgt sind, sollte so etwas nicht passieren - da kommt man sich wirklich veräppelt vor und fragt sich, warum dann nicht geliefert wird 

Ich warte auch auf eine Bestätigung meiner Überweisung vom Montag. Keine Email über den Empfang, keine Email über einen Versand... da fängt man an, sich zu fragen, ob die Überweisung verlorenging. Ich überlege mir, ob ich heute nochmal auf den Postmann warte oder gleich anfange, dass ich auf jeden Fall durchkomme und nachfragen kann.

Schlechte Informationen für den Kunden an allen Ecken und Enden...


----------



## eisenarsch (19. Mai 2007)

da sich bei canyon niemand meldet ,denke ich die sind alle am schrauben.von den telefonleuten bis zum gärtner


----------



## kajetan (19. Mai 2007)

Die werden schon mehr als ein Bike einer Serie montieren, also wird das Rad sicherlich zeitnah eintreffen. Und die Damenräder sind wahrscheinlich nicht alle bereits verkauft und werden deswegen gleichzeitig als Expressbike eingestellt. 

Meines ist jetzt übrigens da, aber nicht ganz in Ordnung, ich bin jetzt also vom Wartezimmer ins Behandlungszimmer gebeten worden.


----------



## two wheels (19. Mai 2007)

hoffentlich wird mein bike nicht vom gärtner zusammen gebaut  Ausser der ist Hobby Biker


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube die Putze hat meine Bremsscheiben festgezogen...


----------



## kameit00 (19. Mai 2007)

So - Pakebote war grad da. Leider ohne Paket. Meine Überweisung müsste schon lange in Koblenz sein. Da von dort aber leider überhaupt keine Information kommt, weder über den Erhalt noch über den Versand und heute wohl auch keine Hotline erreichbar ist, muss ich mir eben noch bis Anfang nächster Woche einen Kopf machen, ob mein Geld denn nun angekommen oder verlorengegangen ist. Meine Email wegen Fragen bezüglich der Rechnung (Pedale sind auf der Rechnung aber nicht im Endpreis mitberücksichtigt) wurde bisher auch nicht beantwortet. Ebensowenig meine Email ob das Geld denn nun angekommen sei. 

Naja, vielleicht liegts daran, dass manche täglich ihren VMT Status abfragen  Das hab ich denen die ganze Zeit erspart. Ich möchte jetzt nur gerne den Stand nach meiner Überweisung wissen...


----------



## sn87 (19. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung. Bevor nicht die lange wartenden Kunden versorgt sind, sollte so etwas nicht passieren - da kommt man sich wirklich veräppelt vor und fragt sich, warum dann nicht geliefert wird
> 
> Ich warte auch auf eine Bestätigung meiner Überweisung vom Montag. Keine Email über den Empfang, keine Email über einen Versand... da fängt man an, sich zu fragen, ob die Überweisung verlorenging. Ich überlege mir, ob ich heute nochmal auf den Postmann warte oder gleich anfange, dass ich auf jeden Fall durchkomme und nachfragen kann.
> 
> Schlechte Informationen für den Kunden an allen Ecken und Enden...



Bestätigung ob die Überweisung geklappt hat, bekommst du nicht per E-Mail od. Post. Da muss man selbst anrufen..


----------



## kajetan (19. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> So - Pakebote war grad da. Leider ohne Paket. Meine Überweisung müsste schon lange in Koblenz sein. Da von dort aber leider überhaupt keine Information kommt, weder über den Erhalt noch über den Versand und heute wohl auch keine Hotline erreichbar ist, muss ich mir eben noch bis Anfang nächster Woche einen Kopf machen, ob mein Geld denn nun angekommen oder verlorengegangen ist. Meine Email wegen Fragen bezüglich der Rechnung (Pedale sind auf der Rechnung aber nicht im Endpreis mitberücksichtigt) wurde bisher auch nicht beantwortet. Ebensowenig meine Email ob das Geld denn nun angekommen sei.




Dann schau auf Dein Konto, wenn das Geld nicht angekommenist, weil z. B. die Kontonummer falsch war, kommt es zurück. Manche Banken arbeiten auch gerne sehr lange mit fremden Geld, besonders, wenn sie selbst buchen.
Wenn die Pedale im Rechnungsbetrag nicht drin sind, dann sind sie eben gerade nicht lieferbar, geht mir mit dem XTR-Pedal ebenso, es wird dann später versendet. Mein Rad war zwei Tage nach Geldeingang da.


----------



## unchained (19. Mai 2007)

über so viel schaice kann ich nur noch lachen  ... oh man canyon. das is ja schlimmer als 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kameit00 (19. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Bestätigung ob die Überweisung geklappt hat, bekommst du nicht per E-Mail od. Post. Da muss man selbst anrufen..




Dann werde ich eben am Montag auch die Hotline benutzen müssen. Danke sn87.


----------



## kameit00 (19. Mai 2007)

kajetan schrieb:


> Dann schau auf Dein Konto, wenn das Geld nicht angekommenist, weil z. B. die Kontonummer falsch war, kommt es zurück. Manche Banken arbeiten auch gerne sehr lange mit fremden Geld, besonders, wenn sie selbst buchen.
> 
> Wenn die Pedale im Rechnungsbetrag nicht drin sind, dann sind sie eben gerade nicht lieferbar, geht mir mit dem XTR-Pedal ebenso, es wird dann später versendet.



Betrag ist gebucht auf der Bank. Bei der DKB gehen Überweisungen zu Sparkassen eigentlich auch recht fix und meist innerhalb von einem Tag über die Bühne, so war bisher meine Erfahrung.

Die Ergon Griffe stehen, genau wie die Pedale, auch ohne Betrag auf der Rechnung. Aber bei den Griffen ist vermerkt, dass sie nicht lieferbar sind und kostenfrei nachgeliefert werden. Deshalb haben mich die Pedale stutzig gemacht. 

Ist halt doof wenn ich dann irgendwann das Rad hab aber keine Pedale. Wenn die mir sagen könnten, dass die Pedale nicht lieferbar sind, könnte ich stornieren und mir in der Zwischenzeit selbst welche besorgen.


----------



## Moonshaker (19. Mai 2007)

Hab grad einen Brief von Canyon bekommen. Torque FR 8.0 VMT KW 23???? 

Von gleichen Typ der mir sagte, "Nene, alle Torques werden in KW 21 montiert?"

Was ist nun wieder los? kann der net lesen? Oder wie sieht es bei Canyon aus?

mfg MooN


----------



## fitze (19. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Hab grad einen Brief von Canyon bekommen. Torque FR 8.0 VMT KW 23????
> 
> Von gleichen Typ der mir sagte, "Nene, alle Torques werden in KW 21 montiert?"
> 
> ...




Ich kotz in die Ecke! Soll ich jetzt in Willingen einfach das FR8 vom Canyon-Stand klauen, oder wie?


----------



## xpla (19. Mai 2007)

Da bekommt man ja richtig angst, wenn man eure Beiträge liest ... Ich hoffe mein Express-Bike geht am Montag raus ...


----------



## Hasenstab (19. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Da bekommt man ja richtig angst, wenn man eure Beiträge liest ... Ich hoffe mein Express-Bike geht am Montag raus ...


 
hi,

wann hast du dein expressbike bestellt?
ich hab am dienstag dieser woche ein RC 9.0 bestellt (ist als expressbike deklariert -> wie lange muss ich rechnen? - in der hotline bei canyon komme ich nicht durch)

gruss
hasenstab


----------



## xpla (19. Mai 2007)

Wenn du es am Montag bestellt hast, wundert es mich, dass es am Freitag noch nicht da war ... Jedenfalls hab ich ein mal die Auskunft bekommen es dauert ca. 2 Wochen etc. nur der Hotlinemitarbeiter kam mir etwas naja ... ich sag mal es gibt sicher besseres als den ganzen Tag am Telefon zu sitzen. Ich hab also noch 3 Stunden probiert nen anderen Mitarbeiter ans Telefon zu bekommen und der meinte dann, dass das Bike am Montag rausgehen sollte. Ein paar Tage davor hab ich auch angerufen um zu fragen ob beim ES5.0 die Federgabel absenkbar ist, der Typ meinte nein, aber auf der Fox Homepage steht schon was von einstellbarem Federweg. Jedenfalls hat mir dann der Mitarbeiter versichert (bei dem ich dann das Bike bestellt habe) das die Fox absenkbar ist und war eigentlich so auch irgendwie besser drauf vom allgemeinen Gespräch her ...


----------



## Hasenstab (19. Mai 2007)

bin echt mal gespannt, wanns dann nun kmmt


----------



## xpla (19. Mai 2007)

Aja, wie hast du denn bezahlt? Wennst per Überweisung bezahlt hast, dauerts länger ... Der Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir, er empfiehlt immer per Kreditkarte, weil ja die Zahlung dann sofort erledigt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (19. Mai 2007)

oder einfach nachnahme... ?


----------



## xpla (19. Mai 2007)

So wenig Geld ist das nicht und das möchte ich nicht unbedingt zu Hause rumliegen haben ...


----------



## biketunE (19. Mai 2007)

Und wo stellst du in Zukunft dein Bike hin? Naja gut, sei es drum... Canyon hat momentan so wahnsinnig viele Bestellungen, da dauert alleine schon Vorkasse zu überprüfen ne Woche.


----------



## xpla (19. Mai 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Und wo stellst du in Zukunft dein Bike hin? Naja gut, sei es drum... Canyon hat momentan so wahnsinnig viele Bestellungen, da dauert alleine schon Vorkasse zu überprüfen ne Woche.



Du ich glaub wie ich das Rad bezahle sei mir überlassen, ausser du zahlst es für mich, dann auch gerne per Nachnahme (bei vorigem Erhalt des Geldes)


----------



## dawncore (19. Mai 2007)

Man sollte dem Verein wirklich ein RiesenPlakat schicken, was man ab sofort als Demo vor den Laden hängt:

*CANYON HAT DEN AUFSCHWUNG VERSCHLAFEN!*


----------



## dyspnoe (19. Mai 2007)

@ vtrkalle

...möchte dich nicht noch mehr erzürnen, aber habe heute das WXC 8.0 meiner Freundin abgeholt...

...und will mich damit aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden...wünsche allen Wartende noch viel Einfalssreichtum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gentic (19. Mai 2007)

sooo gestern (19.05.07) mein Grand Canyon 8.0 in XL geordert... *gespanntbin* soll ein Expressbike sein... 

...we will see...


----------



## gentic (19. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Aja, wie hast du denn bezahlt? Wennst per Überweisung bezahlt hast, dauerts länger ... Der Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir, er empfiehlt immer per Kreditkarte, weil ja die Zahlung dann sofort erledigt werden kann.



Kreditkarte geht nur aus dem Ausland (also ausserhalb von D)... so ward mir gestern gesagt...


----------



## gentic (19. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Wenn du es am Montag bestellt hast, wundert es mich, dass es am Freitag noch nicht da war ... Jedenfalls hab ich ein mal die Auskunft bekommen es dauert ca. 2 Wochen etc. nur der Hotlinemitarbeiter kam mir etwas naja ... ich sag mal es gibt sicher besseres als den ganzen Tag am Telefon zu sitzen. Ich hab also noch 3 Stunden probiert nen anderen Mitarbeiter ans Telefon zu bekommen und der meinte dann, dass das Bike am Montag rausgehen sollte. Ein paar Tage davor hab ich auch angerufen um zu fragen ob beim ES5.0 die Federgabel absenkbar ist, der Typ meinte nein, aber auf der Fox Homepage steht schon was von einstellbarem Federweg. Jedenfalls hat mir dann der Mitarbeiter versichert (bei dem ich dann das Bike bestellt habe) das die Fox absenkbar ist und war eigentlich so auch irgendwie besser drauf vom allgemeinen Gespräch her ...



...da wunderts mich nicht dass man da kaum durchkommt wenn man die von der hotline alle 2 stunden anruft *grins*


----------



## beatman (20. Mai 2007)

so ich bin raus!!! jeeaaahhhh es ist da!!! Fast ein halbes Jahr warten hat sich gelohnt! Es(x) ist so geil! Canyon danke, ein echt heißes Teil!!! Das warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## xpla (20. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> ...da wunderts mich nicht dass man da kaum durchkommt wenn man die von der hotline alle 2 stunden anruft *grins*



Glaub mir, der erste Anruf am Tag der Bestellung dauert 20 Sekunden, danach dachte ich mir -> bitte gönnt den Jungs mal ne Mittagspause


----------



## xpla (20. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> Kreditkarte geht nur aus dem Ausland (also ausserhalb von D)... so ward mir gestern gesagt...



Oh das wusste ich nicht, komisch irgendwie, dass man innerhalb von D nicht mit Kreditkarte bei denen zahlen kann? Naja, wie auch immer ...


----------



## gentic (20. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Oh das wusste ich nicht, komisch irgendwie, dass man innerhalb von D nicht mit Kreditkarte bei denen zahlen kann? Naja, wie auch immer ...



ja fand ich auch... quick and dirty mit der mastercard zahlen.. is nich :-(


----------



## kameit00 (20. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> ja fand ich auch... quick and dirty mit der mastercard zahlen.. is nich :-(



Kostet den Empfänger der Zahlung Geld.


----------



## gentic (20. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> Kostet den Empfänger der Zahlung Geld.



hoffentlich weiss das auch die shell wo ich immer tanke


----------



## kameit00 (20. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> hoffentlich weiss das auch die shell wo ich immer tanke



EC-Karte glaub 0,5% vom Preis und Kreditkarte glaub so um die 4% vom Preis an Gebühren für das Kreditinstitut. Wenn der Pächter der Tankstelle Dich bedient, dann kannst Du es evtl. am Gesicht ablesen  Seinen Mitarbeitern ist es sicher egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (20. Mai 2007)

hey leute das kann doch wohl micht wahr sein. da bin ich zwei tage nicht hier und schon wieder solche nachrichten.
@ moon
der brief kam gestern? wann hast du bestellt? 
ich ruf da morgen nochmal an. die können einem doch nicht immer was erzählen und es dann nicht einhalten.
wenn das torque bis freitag nicht da ist, was mach ich denn dann? ohne rad nach bayern? buchung stornieren? und wer zahlt die kosten und den ärger?    
man ich hoffe mein bike ist mitte der woche fertig.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (20. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> hey leute das kann doch wohl micht wahr sein. da bin ich zwei tage nicht hier und schon wieder solche nachrichten.
> @ moon
> der brief kam gestern? wann hast du bestellt?
> ich ruf da morgen nochmal an. die können einem doch nicht immer was erzählen und es dann nicht einhalten.
> ...



Ist wirklich echt ärgerlich, was für eine Show da Canyon abzieht und was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie man so lange warten kann wie manche hier im Forum! Ich hätte schon längst storniert, und mir ein anderes Bikes gesucht.


----------



## fox hunter (20. Mai 2007)

@ trail knowledge

ja aber was gibts denn vergleichbares? hab mir en big hit angeguckt, das ist mir zu downhill orientiert und das enduro von specialized sieht nicht allzu bikepark tauglich aus. obwohl es das wohl ist wie der verkäufer meinte. 
das enduro wäre meine erste wahl, kostet aber dirkt en 1000 mehr und hat ne doppelbrücke.
außerdem sieht das torque einfach zu geil aus.
aber was ich mache wenn das canyon nicht bis ende der woche fertig ist weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2007)

sx trail ?!


----------



## coffeeracer (20. Mai 2007)

@ unchained

hast du schon was wegen deinem Rahmen gehört?
Für Garantieleistungen ist aber wohl erst wieder im Winter Zeit, wenn man das hier so mitverfolgt 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Hai_Biker (20. Mai 2007)

Hi,

mal ne Frage...
Kann ich meine Bestellung bei Canyon eigendlich immer stornieren, auch wenn ich telefonisch und nicht übers Internet bestellt habe ???

Gruss
Frank


----------



## two wheels (20. Mai 2007)

Hai_Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage...
> Kann ich meine Bestellung bei Canyon eigendlich immer stornieren, auch wenn ich telefonisch und nicht übers Internet bestellt habe ???
> ...



Stornieren (oder Auftrag ändern) kann man meines Wissen bis 3 Tage vor dem Montagetermin, egal über welchen Kanal man bestellt hat!


----------



## MIBO (20. Mai 2007)

Und danach gibt es immer noch ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht...


----------



## Damistam (20. Mai 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Ist wirklich echt ärgerlich, was für eine Show da Canyon abzieht und was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie man so lange warten kann wie manche hier im Forum! Ich hätte schon längst storniert, und mir ein anderes Bikes gesucht.



Des hat du doch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (20. Mai 2007)

Waaaas?  23. Woche?
Spinnen die uns das zuzumuten? Wenn das wahr ist, dann ist das langsam wirklich respektlos und verantwortuntslos den Kunden gegenüber.

Luis


----------



## MIBO (20. Mai 2007)

Langsam respektlos?  

ich habe mittlerweile folgende Verschiebungen mitgemacht:

von ursprünglich Jahreswechsel/Anfang Januar über KW17,18, Abholung in KW19, KW20,KW21 ...mal schauen ob es dabei bleibt.

aber mit langsam respektlos ist da nix mehr, zumindest nicht in meinem Fall.

Übrigens hab ich seit Februar keinen Brief mehr bekommen, weder irgend eine  Info für einen Verschiebung oder den Brief zur Benachrichtung über die Änderung von 2step auf u-turn, noch die von Herrn Müller am letzten Mittwoch zugesagte aktualisierte Bestellbestätigung. Es ist ja auch so schwer eine eMail zu versenden.

Ach, und meine Beschwerde an die Geschäftsleitung welche ich sowohl per eMail als auch postalisch eingereicht habe ist bisher unbeantwortet. Super Herr Arnold   

Und weil ich gerade wieder dabei bin, meinen Naturalrabatt oder den Rabatt für kostenlosen Versand/Bikeguard kenne ich auch nur vom Telefon. Aber nein, der gilt natürlich nur schriftlich... deswsegen kann man am Telefon auch so viel versprechen. Canyon, ihr seid die Besten


----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> @ unchained
> 
> hast du schon was wegen deinem Rahmen gehört?
> Für Garantieleistungen ist aber wohl erst wieder im Winter Zeit, wenn man das hier so mitverfolgt
> ...



das paket ist aufm weg .... habe aber immer noch keine reaktion von canyon auf den bruch. weder eine beurteilung noch einen lösungsansatz für das dicke problem. . und so wies da zur zeit drunter und drüber geht.... werd ich das nich mehr wiedersehen... ich will mein geld zurück oder nen neues radl für dieses vergangene  ******* jahr mit dem fahrrad.

von gebrochener nabe + freilaufkörper und kaputter bremse, die seit 5 wochen in koblenz sind hab ich auch nix mehr gehört...


----------



## Hai_Biker (20. Mai 2007)

...wenn ich das hier so alles lese ist es glaube ich die Beste Entscheidung mein FRX zu stornieren und nach etwas anderem Ausschau zu halten.....

Frank


----------



## Moonshaker (20. Mai 2007)

Naja ich hab den Brief am Samstag erhalten. Hatte aber am Freitag mit dem Hotlinemitarbeiter telefoniert der mir auch diesen Brief geschickt hat. Am Telefon  hat er mir gesagt das alle Torques nächste geschraubt werden. 
Nun bin ich mal gespannt was kommt, ich werd am Montag gleich nochmal anrufen...

Naja abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## braintrust (20. Mai 2007)

haha wusste ich doch dass die dit niemals schaffen...grad bei 4-5 versch. modell-linien...na mal sehen wann die ESX'e gebaut werden...denke mal so nach pfingsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miccro (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
es tut sich was bei Canyon!   
Hab an Samstag mein Rad abgeholt, Bestellung war Mitte-Ende Januar.
Am Samstag um 10:30 nochmals angerufen, nachdem ich die ganze letzte Woche schon auf glühenden Kohlen .... hat für mich der freundliche Mitarbeiter bei Canyon, Hr. Schwartz, nochmals nachgeforscht.
Und siehe da das Rad war fertig montiert jedoch noch keine Nachricht versendet.!!
Da war ich sofort Richtung Bahnhof unterwegs und es ging ab nach Koblenz. 
Mit etwas Glück hat dann alles gerade noch zeitlich ausgereicht um mein Rad abzuholen.
Hier das Beweisfoto:



Ich freu mich schon aufs biken....  

Und damit melde ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer ab, ich wünsche allen die noch auf ihr Rad warten das es bald geliefert wird


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (20. Mai 2007)

Hai_Biker schrieb:


> ...wenn ich das hier so alles lese ist es glaube ich die Beste Entscheidung mein FRX zu stornieren und nach etwas anderem Ausschau zu halten.....
> 
> Frank



Endlich mal einer von wenigen bei denen es "klick" macht. Hatte auch ursprünglich ein ESX bestellt. Doch als dann die Verschiebungen kamen, hab ich storniert, wurd es mir dann zu blöd und ich bereue es keinen Meter.


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Stornieren (oder Auftrag ändern) kann man meines Wissen bis 3 Tage vor dem Montagetermin, egal über welchen Kanal man bestellt hat!



1 Tag vorher. Aber bitte! Einen Tag vorher ne Mail schreiben, weil die bearbeitung dauert Jahre 
Und wenns dann Montiert ist und unterwegs, einfach zurückschicken mit dem Kommentar "Habe per Mail abgemeldet. Telefonisch nicht durchgekommen". Vielleicht lernen sies dann.


----------



## fox hunter (20. Mai 2007)

@ unchained

sx trail ist schon geil klar. aber das hat mein lokaler dealer nicht im laden stehen. und das kostet 2800 und ist somit nochmal 200 taken teurer als das enduro comp.
ich hoffe einfach darauf das ich das torque bis freitag nächste woche hab.
ist einfach traurig wie das alles abläuft. aber vielleicht kommts ja jetzt ins rollen.


----------



## fox hunter (20. Mai 2007)




----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2007)

ach der schon wieder....


----------



## gorn (21. Mai 2007)

... hatte auch schon lange storniert. und hab inzwischen schon lange ein neues bike, mit dem ich glücklich bin wie nie zuvor (gestern eine tolle sonntagstour bei allerbestestem sonntagswetter )


----------



## wlkr (21. Mai 2007)

Miccro hat ein rotes ESX in XL....
Stand da noch eins rum?? Nach VMT KW 13 ist das ein Licht am Ende!?!


----------



## braintrust (21. Mai 2007)

*HEUT GEHTS LOS!!!*
leider is das bild ganz schöln pixlig 
das rot sieht aber schon geil aus, mal sehen wie das grün rüberkommt


----------



## Luis72 (21. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

hat schon jemand bei der hotline nachfragen können, ob das mit der Verschiebung auf Woche 23 für die Torques stimmt?

MfG
Harti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacMaus (21. Mai 2007)

MacMaus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier ein WXC bestellt?
> 
> - macmaus
> - mizili
> ...



Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, sind nun die WXC aufgebaut und verschickt worden. Meines liegt schon auf der Post und ich werde es heute abholen  . Freu mich schon darauf .

Habt Ihr auch schon Eure WXC bekommen?

Gruß, MacMaus.


----------



## fox hunter (21. Mai 2007)

hab noch nicht angerufen. wenn einer was weiß aber bitte direkt ne info hier rein.


----------



## mizili (21. Mai 2007)

MacMaus schrieb:


> Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, sind nun die WXC aufgebaut und verschickt worden. Meines liegt schon auf der Post und ich werde es heute abholen  . Freu mich schon darauf .
> 
> Habt Ihr auch schon Eure WXC bekommen?
> 
> Gruß, MacMaus.




Hallo MacMaus,

mein WXC 8.0 liegt auch schon seit Mittwoch bei der Post ich hole es auch heute ab!  

Gruß, Mizili


----------



## Sticktogether (21. Mai 2007)

MacMaus schrieb:


> Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, sind nun die WXC aufgebaut und verschickt worden.



Alle Modellreihen !? Ich warte noch auf ein kleines WXC 2.0


----------



## Dickie76 (21. Mai 2007)

@all

Tröstet euch, andere Hersteller haben im Moment auch immense Probleme mit der Auslieferung und Produktion von Bikes. Ein Kollege berichtete mir gerade, dass er auch schon seit Anfang April auf sein Bergamont (Lieferung war für Mitte/Ende April angedacht) und hat am WE gerade gesagt bekommen, dass es wohl doch eher Anfang Juni wird. Also, andere Bikehersteller haben auch lange Lieferzeiten. Übrigens er wurde auch nur auf Nachfrage über die Verschiebung informiert...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## Luis72 (21. Mai 2007)

danke Dickie76, du meinst es sicher gut, aber das ist keine Entschuldigung für Canyon es genauso machen zu dürfen.
Jeder hier könnte irgendwie mit einer Wartezeit leben, sofern diese auch eingehalten würde, aber wenn man dann jede Woche vertröstet wird und das auch noch nur durch umständliche Umwege erfahren muss, anstatt vom Hersteller selber, dann ist das respektlos hoch drei!
Ausserdem ist das ja nicht billig, wenn man die hotline anrufen muss, vor allem, wenn man so schwer durchkommt, und da man sich ja die Urlaube in bestimmten Firmenbetrieben auch einteilen muss, und dann das versprochene Rad immer um eine Woche verschoben wird, sind bei manchen bereits gebuchten Urlauben Stornogebühren fällig...
Ganz nebenbei wirken manche Montagetermine, die man genannt bekommt, sogar auf uns selber so misstrauenserweckend, dass man sich aufgrund anderer ZusatzInfos fast denken kann, dass das in dem Zeitraum gar nicht machbar wäre, aber: Canyon nennt diesen Termin trotzdem obwohl die es ja besser wissen müssten...
Tja, so leid einem das tut, aber die Organisations- und Informationspolitik von Canyon ist leider nicht so gut wie die Räder selbst.

MfG
Luis


----------



## Moonshaker (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich habe heut morgen mit Ralf Lang von Canyon telefoniert. Die Torque-Reihe ist komplett auf KW 23 verschoben.

Ich werde meinen Urlaub stornieren und die Kosten dafür an Canyon weiterleiten.
Hab das juristisch abgeklärt und wir hätten gute chancen.
Da das Informationsmanagement seitens canyon an seine Kunden nennen wir es mal eher SUBOPTIMAL ist.

 ROCK ON.... ich könnt echt :kotz:


----------



## Nerv(us) (21. Mai 2007)

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Hai_Biker (21. Mai 2007)

@Moonshaker

das tut mir echt Leid, kannste Deinen Urlaub denn noch verschieben ?
Bei mir ging das nicht, dann wäre Feierabend für dieses Jahr .....

Also ich werd heute mein FRX stornieren und mir ein BigHit III holen ....

Gruss
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar die Bestätigung für den Gabel Setup der Lyrik an meinem künftigen T8 bekommen - aber keinerlei terminlichen Aussagen zur Lieferung. 
Auch wenn ich mich an die  2 Grundregeln eine Canyon Bestellung gehalten habe:

- bestelle ein Canyon Rad nur dann, wenn Du es gerade NICHT brauchst

- für den Fall das Du das Rad doch mal brauchst besorge Dir ein potentes Zweitrad: 



also auch wenn ich mich an diese Regeln gehalten habe, kann ich eine gewisses Gefühl der Ungeduld nicht mehr unterdrücken 

Gruss


----------



## fox hunter (21. Mai 2007)

ach hör auf moon. jetzt echt. ich glaubs nicht.
ich komm den ganzen vormittag nicht durch bei denen. das ist so ein mist.
 
ich glaubs nicht. ich will biken. das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein


----------



## Splashfin (21. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> *HEUT GEHTS LOS!!!*
> leider is das bild ganz schöln pixlig
> das rot sieht aber schon geil aus, mal sehen wie das grün rüberkommt



glaubste doch selber net!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpla (21. Mai 2007)

Boah, ich hoffe echt, dass ich heute die Bestätigung bekomme, dass mein Express-Bike versendet wurde ...


----------



## fox hunter (21. Mai 2007)

die telefonverbingung wird nach dieser ansageunterbrochen.....


----------



## vtrkalle (21. Mai 2007)

Wann hast du bestellt ?



mizili schrieb:


> Hallo MacMaus,
> 
> mein WXC 8.0 liegt auch schon seit Mittwoch bei der Post ich hole es auch heute ab!
> 
> Gruß, Mizili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffeeracer (21. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe heut morgen mit Ralf Lang von Canyon telefoniert. Die Torque-Reihe ist komplett auf KW 23 verschoben.
> 
> Ich werde meinen Urlaub stornieren und die Kosten dafür an Canyon weiterleiten.
> ...





Canyon hat da doch bestimmt ein Gewohnheitsrecht 
Ist ja nicht das erste Jahr, das die Leute so verarscht werden!


----------



## Astaroth (21. Mai 2007)

Servus,
die bei Canyon werden schon wissen warum sie euch aus der Leitung werfen  , Spaß beiseite, Lustig ist das nicht mehr was die da mit euch machen  drücke aber die  das eure Bikes bald geliefert werden.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MacMaus (21. Mai 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt ?



Ich habe Mitte Februar bestellt...


----------



## MIBO (21. Mai 2007)

Kaum zu glauben, ich habe mal wieder Briefpost bekommen  

meine verlangte Bestellbestätigung,...und siehe da:

*Verfügbarkeitstermin KW 18*   


bezüglich Naturalrabatt steht natürlich nichts dabei


----------



## DoubleU (21. Mai 2007)

Hi, also bei allem Ärger mit Canyon, der die Schmerzgrenze schon weit übersteigt komme ich doch zumindest bisher immer beim 1. oder 2. Versuch und zwar mit nur kurzer Wartezeit bei der Hotline durch. Ein kleiner positiver Aspekt, den ich nicht unerwähnt lassen wollte...hehe
However, so auch eben, weil ich noch was klären wollte wg. der Nachbestellung von nem Flaschenhalter, etc.
Da sagt der Bursche mir am Telefon, daß mein Rad (ESX 8 XL, schwarz) schon Freitag raus ist und ich ja auch ne email bekommmen hätte. Hab ich aber nicht, weil wie wir dann herausgefunden haben die Jungs dort es irgendwie fertig gebracht haben, die von mir bei der Online-Bestellung korrekt eingegebene email-addy (weil ich ja die Bestellbestätigung per email bekommen hab muss die wohl richtig gewesen sein) in irgendwas falsches zu ändern...sehr geile Performance, da braucht mal gar keine EDV...lol
So, cool. Nun bin ich hier schon bereits beruflich in Paderborn und zu Hause in Köln steht wahrscheinlich der DHL-Mann vor verschlossener Tür, weil ich keinen blassen Dunst hatte, um evtl. was zu organisieren wg. Paketannahme etc.
Unfassbar, aber ich bin trotzdem froh, daß es dann wohl irgendwie diese Woche klappen wird.

So long Jungs und Mädels
ich meld mich wenn's da und aufgebaut ist.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (21. Mai 2007)

Das ESX 7 in Grün, Größe M ist jetzt als Expressbike zu haben...  

l


----------



## fox hunter (21. Mai 2007)

grad endlich mal durchgekommen.
lt. hotline werden die FR 7´s Morgen bzw. Mittwoch montiert.
wenn meins Mittwoch dran ist könnte ich es Freitag holen. dann würde es mit meinem urlaub klappen.
werde aber heute noch zurückgerufen.
mal sehen was bei rumkommt. ich kann nur hoffen das es gut geht.
also mal wieder abwarten.


----------



## braintrust (21. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Das ESX 7 in Grün, Größe M ist jetzt als Expressbike zu haben...
> 
> l



na geilo...die sollen lieber mal schnell die optitune-sets einbauen und die teile an uns raushauen, statt sich neue bestellungen zu angeln 

und zum thema email: hatte genau das gleiche problem letztes jahr..online bestellt, bestätigung per mail bekommen und 8wochen später hab ich keine rechnungbekommen--> anruf-->hatte die falsche mail-addi...wie geht sowas?!


----------



## Moonshaker (21. Mai 2007)

Hab grad nochmal die Bestätigung erhalten, KW 23 alle Torque's


----------



## fox hunter (21. Mai 2007)

mein rückruf war negativ. abholung erst mitte kw 22.
tja, fahre morgen nach köln und setzt mich mal auf´s sx trail.
ist mir jetzt zu doof das ganze.
kann echt nicht wahr sein. und das alles ohne info. einfach unverschämt das man selber nachhören muß ob sich was verschiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chs (21. Mai 2007)

MacMaus schrieb:


> Ich habe Mitte Februar bestellt...



An alle die schon stolze Besitzer der WXC 8.0 sind. Welche Größe habt Ihr?


----------



## Luis72 (21. Mai 2007)

sag mal Foxhunter, wie hast du das denn angestellt, dass die Dein Fr7 schon Mittwoch zusammenbauen, obwohl es hiess die Torque Serie geht erst KW 23 los? 
Hast du einen Bruder der bei Canyon in der Werkstatt arbeitet?  

Gruss
Luis


----------



## Moonshaker (21. Mai 2007)

Naja ein SX trail find ich übel.Bei dem Rad musst 1000 Kompromisse machen.

moon


----------



## fox hunter (21. Mai 2007)

ach was weiß ich wie ich das gemacht habe. die erzählen einem doch was sie wollen.


----------



## bliz2z (21. Mai 2007)

Letzten Freitag ein Torque 9.0 bestellt. Hab noch keine Bestätigung oder Liefertermin erhalten.


----------



## Dragan (21. Mai 2007)

son scheiß ... ich schaue mich auch gerade schonmal nach alternativen um 

Kraftstoff F1 evo sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus ;o)


----------



## mizili (21. Mai 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt ?



Hi, 
ich hatte mein Bike am 21.03.2007 bestellt!  
Kann mich nicht beschweren, es gab nur eine Verschiebung von KW 17 auf KW 21 und die passt ja auch  

Gruß, Mizili


----------



## braintrust (21. Mai 2007)

irgendwas von den grünen ESX7ern gehört?


----------



## Dickie76 (21. Mai 2007)

Oh Mann, ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag jemanden dort zu erreichen und war eben richtig erschrocken, als dann einer ranging. 

Jetzt kommt der Hammer: Mein Bike steht gerade in der Werkstatt, soll aber erst Ende der Woche verschickt werden. Da werde ich wohl über Pfingsten eine Abschiedstoiur mit meinem 2002er YellowStone fahren (Frankenwald) und dann nächste Woche den Nachfolger in Empfang nehmen. Also, so wie es aussieht neigt die laaaaaaaange Wartezeit dem Ende zu und wir können bald gut getarnt durch den Wald ESXen 

Frohes Warten noch... 

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (21. Mai 2007)

Hatte gerade einen Rückruf von Canyon, der hatte sich informiert und sagte, dass die TFR 8.0 am Mittwoch (23.5.) montiert werden. Und das sei definitiv. Also wir wissen ja wie Canyon definitiv definiert, aber da bin ich mal gespannt.

naja abwarten und Tee trinken.....


----------



## xpla (21. Mai 2007)

Ich hab bis jetzt keine Mail bekommen, dass mein Bike fertig bzw. versandt wurde ...


----------



## braintrust (21. Mai 2007)

ja ich auch..mache mir aber auch grad sorgen ob die das mit der mail-addi vllt doch verpeilt haben?!


----------



## GerhardO (21. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Hatte gerade einen Rückruf von Canyon, der hatte sich informiert und sagte, dass die TFR 8.0 am Mittwoch (23.5.) montiert werden. Und das sei definitiv. Also wir wissen ja wie Canyon definitiv definiert, aber da bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> naja abwarten und Tee trinken.....



Dagegen ist Achterbahnfahren ja reinster Kinderfasching...


----------



## vtrkalle (21. Mai 2007)

wie  ein WXC 8.0 in weiß Größe S oder



mizili schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte mein Bike am 21.03.2007 bestellt!
> Kann mich nicht beschweren, es gab nur eine Verschiebung von KW 17 auf KW 21 und die passt ja auch
> 
> Gruß, Mizili


----------



## Moonshaker (21. Mai 2007)

@ Traildancer 
da hast du aber recht, ist ja auch ein junges aufstrebendes Unternehmen, die verkaufen ihre Räder so, wie ihr möglicher Aktionskurs rauf und runter ginge.

MooN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DGT 07 (21. Mai 2007)

:kotz:  Ähm wartet sonst noch jemand auf ein ES 7?


----------



## Melchior (21. Mai 2007)

Hab mein ES 8.0 am 15.5 bestellt, heute kam Brief mit Montagetermine 23KW. Nach einem Anruf sagte man mir die Montage/Versand für diese Woche zu.

Wenn man hier so Geschichten liest, das einige ihr ESX im Januar bestellten.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2007)

Eben mal bei der Hotline angerufen (und sofort durchgekommen).
ESX 6 schwarz Größe M befindet sich in der Montage und soll diese oder spätestens nächste Woche versendet werden.

Birk


----------



## DGT 07 (21. Mai 2007)

Ich hab meins im Februar bestellt und hab heute einen neuen Termin für
23-24 KW bekommen


----------



## gentic (21. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> sooo gestern (19.05.07) mein Grand Canyon 8.0 in XL geordert... *gespanntbin* soll ein Expressbike sein...
> 
> ...we will see...



*räusper* ich schreib mal kurz nebenher die überweisung für die rechnung die ich heute erhalten habe.. *lalala*


----------



## kameit00 (21. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> *räusper* ich schreib mal kurz nebenher die überweisung für die rechnung die ich heute erhalten habe.. *lalala*



Vorsicht... duck Dich!


----------



## gentic (21. Mai 2007)

kameit00 schrieb:


> Vorsicht... duck Dich!



wiesooooo *unschuldigerblick*

noch hab ichs ja noch nicht...


----------



## ]:-> (21. Mai 2007)

> Hab mein ES 8.0 am 15.5 bestellt, heute kam Brief mit Montagetermine 23KW. Nach einem Anruf sagte man mir die Montage/Versand für diese Woche zu.


na das wäre auch eine sauerei mit kw 23, immerhin is das ding ja auch ein express bike! wäre ja ne frechheit, wenn das nur zum spass als "sofort lieferbar" angeboten würde.


----------



## DGT 07 (21. Mai 2007)

in xl leider net


----------



## Hai_Biker (21. Mai 2007)

So, ich habe gerade das FRX storniert und heute mein BigHit III aus'm Laden mitnehmen können  

Ich wünsche Euch das Ihr nicht mehr allzu lange auf Euer Bike warten müsst !

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (21. Mai 2007)

> in xl leider net


oh shit, na dann frück ich die daumen, dass es trotzdem diese woche noch was wird


----------



## chs (21. Mai 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> wie  ein WXC 8.0 in weiß Größe S oder



 Hi VTR,

bin sowas von bei Dir! 
Hab meins in s Anfang Januar bestellt.
Nachdem ich das von MacMaus und Mizli gelsen hab, habe ich gleich mal die geliebten Hotline gesprochen. Angeblich Sind nur die Räder in M Schon raus. Mein S Steht seit Samstag auf Aktiv und wird diese Woche montiert...Ich glaubs erst wenns nächste woche auch wirklich bei mir ankommt... Aber deswegen meine Frage welche Größen die bereits versendetetn WXC 8.0 haben...


----------



## Splashfin (21. Mai 2007)

*WAHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


*ENDLICH WURDE MEIN ESX 7.0 in GRÜN MONTIERT UND VERSCHICKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEUTE UM 13:50 WURDE ES VOM POSTMANN ABGEHOLT (LAUT DHL TRACKING-NUMMER)


DAS WARTEN HAT EIN ENDE UND ALPENCROSS KANN DOCH NOCH STATTFINDEN

4 MONATE GEWARTET.........




JUHHHHHHHHHHHuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## dyspnoe (21. Mai 2007)

chs schrieb:


> Hi VTR,
> 
> bin sowas von bei Dir!
> Hab meins in s Anfang Januar bestellt.
> Nachdem ich das von MacMaus und Mizli gelsen hab, habe ich gleich mal die geliebten Hotline gesprochen. Angeblich Sind nur die Räder in M Schon raus. Mein S Steht seit Samstag auf Aktiv und wird diese Woche montiert...Ich glaubs erst wenns nächste woche auch wirklich bei mir ankommt... Aber deswegen meine Frage welche Größen die bereits versendetetn WXC 8.0 haben...



Hallo chs,
habe am Samstag das WXC 8.0 meiner Freundin abgeholt.
In Größe S.
bzw. hat Sie das Bike in Größe S bestellt...
nach einer kurzen Fahrt meint sie aber, das es ihr "zu groß" vorkommt.
Zuerst habe ich gedacht, dass es eine subjektive Fehleinschätzung ist, aber nun werde ich wohl doch mal nachmessen...


----------



## ashtray (21. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> *JUHHHHHHHHHHHuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*



Glückwunsch .


----------



## mizili (21. Mai 2007)

chs schrieb:


> Hi VTR,
> 
> ... Aber deswegen meine Frage welche Größen die bereits versendetetn WXC 8.0 haben...



Hi,

also mein Bike ist Größe "S". 

Ein Traum ich sags euch!

Gruß Mizili


----------



## braintrust (21. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> *WAHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> *ENDLICH WURDE MEIN ESX 7.0 in GRÜN MONTIERT UND VERSCHICKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



damn geilo  baller dann mal die gallery voll...20pics sollten reichen und bitte mit versch. lichtquellen  
nur mal so...hattest du optitune  dabei?! jetzt will ick och...morgen ruf ich da an!


----------



## Endurance (21. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> *
> 4 MONATE GEWARTET.........
> 
> *


Suupi für Dich - ich habe jetzt 6 Monate durch (Torque 8) und vom Canyon "Schlamperladen" bisher nicht eine schriftliche (Brief) Mitteilung bekommen. Bisher 3 Mails Auftragseingang, Bestätigung, Verschiebung des Montagetermins. Auf meine Mails wurde in letzter Zeit letzte 2 Wochen noch gar (Federangabe für die U-Turn Lyrik) nicht oder ultralahm geantwortet. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die verarschen uns hier... nicht das ich sauer wäre - nein niemals nie. Ich hatte bisher eine Himmelsgeduld aber so langsam...


----------



## dyspnoe (21. Mai 2007)

So, habe nachgemessen und was soll ich sagen...ist die Größe S..
...aber ich meine wir haben im Dezember bestellt; vielleicht hätte sie damals keine "Moon-Boots" tragen dürfen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## dirk13 (21. Mai 2007)

@DGT 07:

Ja hier!!! ES7 in XL bestellt am 3.5.!


----------



## vtrkalle (22. Mai 2007)

Welche Schrittlänge hat deine Freundin und welche Größe
meine hat Schrittlänge 80,5 und Körpergröße 162,5
wir haben uns auch für ein S entschieden, nur liefern wollen sie nicht 



dyspnoe schrieb:


> So, habe nachgemessen und was soll ich sagen...ist die Größe S..
> ...aber ich meine wir haben im Dezember bestellt; vielleicht hätte sie damals keine "Moon-Boots" tragen dürfen..


----------



## MacBiker (22. Mai 2007)

hatte gestern ein lustiges schreiben von canyon in der post: die bestellbestätigung für mein im dezember 06 bestelltes frx 9. ist die zweite die ich kriege. nett: im schreiben datiert mit mai 2007 wird mir die kw 13 als montagetermin angekündigt . . . . 
schön langsam ist das allerdings eher zum


----------



## bliz2z (22. Mai 2007)

So bei Canyon angerufen für mein Torque 9.0 wird die KW 23 angegeben d.h. noch ca. 2Wochen dann wird es montiert. Jetzt die Frage an euch die Nerve ESX 8.0 Bikes sind als ExpressBike auf der Page heisst das wenn ich soein Fahrrad bestelle das die das dann sofort ausliefern können?


----------



## DoubleU (22. Mai 2007)

MacBiker schrieb:


> nett: im schreiben datiert mit mai 2007 wird mir die kw 13 als montagetermin angekündigt . . . .
> schön langsam ist das allerdings eher zum


 
LOL, nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacBiker (22. Mai 2007)

.... doch ....


----------



## klogrinder (22. Mai 2007)

bliz2z schrieb:


> So bei Canyon angerufen für mein Torque 9.0 wird die KW 23 angegeben d.h. noch ca. 2Wochen dann wird es montiert. Jetzt die Frage an euch die Nerve ESX 8.0 Bikes sind als ExpressBike auf der Page heisst das wenn ich soein Fahrrad bestelle das die das dann sofort ausliefern können?



Das dauert Canyon typisch schon noch seine Zeit, ich hatte mein Bike genau 1 Woche nach Bestellung, ist jetzt nicht das was ich unter Express verstehe, aber doch relativ zügig


----------



## gentic (22. Mai 2007)

also in meiner mail stand drin: "... fertig montiert..." *freu*


----------



## xpla (22. Mai 2007)

So, hab gerade die Bestellbestätigung per Post bekommen (Express-Bike), Montagetermin KW 21. Ich hoffe das Ding geht heute raus, ist ja Express-Bike ...


----------



## Moonshaker (22. Mai 2007)

Hab heut telefonisch von Kai Kleinmann @ Canyon Bescheid bekommen, dass mein TFR 8.0 am Donnerstag 17 Uhr für mich bereitsteht (Koblenz).


Bin mal gespannt ob das Rad dann wirklich da ist, denn ich fahr 260km nach Koblenz.

mfg MooN


----------



## GerhardO (22. Mai 2007)

*Bringst mir eines mit? - Bittttteeeee !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Moonshaker (22. Mai 2007)

dann komm mit......


----------



## GerhardO (22. Mai 2007)

Is leider nicht grad der nächste Weg... (Oder Gottseidank! Sonst wären die Berge so weit weg!) 

Wenn das so weiterginge, würde es für uns alle in einer Art "Sternfahrt" nach Koblenz enden...


----------



## Luis72 (22. Mai 2007)

*schmunzel* und vor allem hätten sie nach jeder Terminverschiebung ein heftiges Problem vor Ort


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Mai 2007)

tusch, es geht los...

Saluti a tutti
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (22. Mai 2007)

He Olivia! Sag mal - verfolgst Du mich jetzt??? Los, geh mit Deinem neuen Lappi spielen!


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Mai 2007)

Ich fühl mich trotz Canyon Abschied noch pudelwohl hier in den Freds  

Du wirst es nicht glauben, mein Lappi steht hier 50cm neben mir im Büro u. wird von mir gestreichelt. 

Hab ich Dir schon gesagt, daß wir am Sa, So u. Mo. was feines fahren


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Mai 2007)

Wie gehts denn? Und wieviel wiegts mit den Parts vom BM?


----------



## GerhardO (22. Mai 2007)

Es soll ihm wie Blei an den Beinen hängen... harrharrharr 

Na, solange Du nicht dran reibst... 

Ja, was Feines fahrt ihr? Vielleicht etwas aus meiner Liste?   Tut euch nicht weh!


----------



## fitze (22. Mai 2007)

Also von mir auch nochmal der aktuelle Stand von der Hotline:
TFR8.0 werden Heut und Morgen montiert.
Morgen noch mal anrufen und falls es morgen Abend abholbereit wäre düse ich mit Moonshaker hin. Falls nicht (was ich vermute) kommts halt per Post.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Mai 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Wie gehts denn? Und wieviel wiegts mit den Parts vom BM?



Hab`s erst gestern bekommen u. abends aufgebaut. Bisheriger Stadteindruck: wendig, agil. Federelemente sind aber noch nicht richtig eingestellt. Gewogen hab ich`s noch nicht, aber ich denk mal auf jeden Fall unter 15 kg. Am Wochenende geht`s zur Sache, da gibt`s dann ein Feedback.


----------



## GerhardO (22. Mai 2007)

Is halt die Frage, wie lange es dann noch mit den Optitune-Geschichten dauert...


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Ja, was Feines fahrt ihr? Vielleicht etwas aus meiner Liste?   Tut euch nicht weh!



Wer weiß, evtl. auch alt bewährtes


----------



## fitze (22. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Is halt die Frage, wie lange es dann noch mit den Optitune-Geschichten dauert...



Hab ich ja net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (22. Mai 2007)

@Traildancer: Samstag klingelt bei dir der Postbote. Ganz bestimmt. 
P.S.: Eine Weglein von deiner Liste hab ich letzten Samstag schon als nicht wiederholungswürdig abgehakt.


----------



## GerhardO (22. Mai 2007)

War Dir die Pyramide zu schwer???


----------



## cos75 (22. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> War Dir die Pyramide zu schwer???


Nö, der schneefreie Teil war zu langweilig. Aber wenn man Bike&Hike machen will:


----------



## GerhardO (22. Mai 2007)

Hm - werds mir aber trotzdem mal anschauen! Der Tipp kam übrigens ausm TTaS!


----------



## vtrkalle (22. Mai 2007)

So, habe heute Telefon von Canyon bekommen, mein WXC 8.0 S ging heute mit DHL an mich raus.  Ich glaube aber kaum dass ich es am Samstag noch bekomme, das wird eher Dienstag werden. 
Hätte ich bei Canyon nicht Terror gemacht, hätten die mich vergessen  ich habe im November bestellt und Andere die erst im März bestellt haben, haben das Rad schon bekommen.


----------



## Dickie76 (22. Mai 2007)

Habe gerade noch mal die Jungs genervt (Herr Müller war dran ) und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass mein Rad fertig sei, jedoch noch nicht beim Versand stehe. Mit anderen Worten Versand frühestens morgen oder übermorgen, Ankunft evtl. Samstag eher aber nächste Woche. Echt blöd da geht es dann nach monatelangem Warten nur wenige Tage, die das Bike zu spät kommt und ich muss mit der alten Möhre in den Frankenwald... Na ja, wird ne Art Abschiedstour(nee).

Aber die gute Nachricht ist, dass die grünen ESXe jetzt rausgehen... Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert.  

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (22. Mai 2007)

Habe gestern die Bestellbestätigung für das ESX 7 bekommen, dass ich vor ca 10 Tagen auf ein ESX 6 umgeswitched hab bekommen. Die Bestätigung für das ESX 6 war trotz dem sie 6 Tage später datiert ist, 1 Woche früher hier!


----------



## MIBO (22. Mai 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Also von mir auch nochmal der aktuelle Stand von der Hotline:
> TFR8.0 werden Heut und Morgen montiert.



ja wie nun ? ich dachte sämtliche Torques werden erst in KW23 montiert, gestern wurde mir noch gesagt Ende Mai  

Gilt das jetzt nur für TFR8 oder werden auch andere wie mein bestelltes T9 montiert? Wer weiss was?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß werden jetzt die Torque FR montiert und die Torque ohne FR etwas später (in KW23?). Ich habe da aber nicht den kompletten Überblick, deshalb nagelt mich da bitte nicht drauf fest, da ich ja nicht in der Dispo oder im Verkauf tätig bin.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## xpla (22. Mai 2007)

Bekommt man von Canyon ganz sicher eine Mail wenn das Rad rausgeht? In letzter Zeit scheint mir das ja nicht so sicher zu sein ... Ich möchte nur nicht, dass niemand vor Ort ist, wenn das Rad eintrifft.


----------



## solberg (22. Mai 2007)

hat jemand aktuelles zum esx6?


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (22. Mai 2007)

würd mich auch interessieren...

"Ihr ESX6 wird Anfang nächster Woche montiert - alle Teile da!!!" (O-Ton Telefonmensch KW19)

Wir haben KW21 - dieser Montagetermin ist jetzt wieder ne Woche her und bisher wurde ESX8 / 7 und WRX montiert und die Nächsten sind ja die Torques, so wie es aussieht...  

Ich hab auch keinen Bock mehr da anzurufen. is ja eh alles schmarrn, was einem erzählt wird...


----------



## wlkr (22. Mai 2007)

Ich hab von meinem roten ESX 8 keine Nachricht, mail oder Anruf.
VMT war 20/21 (ehemals 13, 18...), je nach dem ob Hotline oder Post.
Lange kanns ja nicht mehr dauern... außer Miccro gehört zu Canyon und das Foto war bloß fake.
Die kleinen gibt's ja schon als Express... 
Das muß diese Woche kommen


----------



## braintrust (22. Mai 2007)

hab bisher auch noch gar nix von meinem esx7 gehört...irgendwer schon ne versandbestätigung/rechnung fürn esx7+optitune?!...ich hab auch noch vorkasse


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (22. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Is halt die Frage, wie lange es dann noch mit den Optitune-Geschichten dauert...



Selber machen


----------



## kajetan (22. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Bekommt man von Canyon ganz sicher eine Mail wenn das Rad rausgeht? In letzter Zeit scheint mir das ja nicht so sicher zu sein ... Ich möchte nur nicht, dass niemand vor Ort ist, wenn das Rad eintrifft.




Nö, ich habe jedenfalls keine bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (22. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Bekommt man von Canyon ganz sicher eine Mail wenn das Rad rausgeht? In letzter Zeit scheint mir das ja nicht so sicher zu sein ... Ich möchte nur nicht, dass niemand vor Ort ist, wenn das Rad eintrifft.




yup, hab eine gestern bekommen; kannst aber auch einen Anruf bekommen!!!

am besten halt telefonisch achfragen. ist ja immer der aktuellste Stand, dann wenn Bike verschickt, DHL-Trackingnummer anfordern, und schon bist du aus dem Canyon Chaos raus!


----------



## gentic (22. Mai 2007)

mal so nebenbei.. was wiegt ihr eigentlich? wo ich die stahlfeder-gewichtsgrezen gesehen habe hab ich mich doch gefreut dass mein speci ne fox36-air hat... 


ich wieg ääh je nach training bei ca. 89-90kg...


----------



## dyspnoe (22. Mai 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Welche Schrittlänge hat deine Freundin und welche Größe
> meine hat Schrittlänge 80,5 und Körpergröße 162,5
> wir haben uns auch für ein S entschieden, nur liefern wollen sie nicht



Hi, 
das mit der Lieferung (bzw. der leider ausbleibenden) ist sehr ärgerlich..
..denn Vorfreude ist schnell vergessen und nichts gegen den Spaß am fahren.., 
..meine Ferundin scheint doch sehr begeistert zu sein.... 

Körpergrösse 164 cm, bei Schrittlänge von ca. 76 cm.

P.S. Das Bike sieht klasse aus und die Farbe ist schon echt geil...war zwar am Anfang etwas spektisch, aber nein..sieht verdammt gut aus..(und damit ist nicht nur die Fahrerin gemeint..)


----------



## tschobi (22. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei.. was wiegt ihr eigentlich? wo ich die stahlfeder-gewichtsgrezen gesehen habe hab ich mich doch gefreut dass mein speci ne fox36-air hat...
> 
> 
> ich wieg ääh je nach training bei ca. 89-90kg...



Das ist kein Thema, wenn man nicht 120kg wiegt.
Für dein Gewicht wär die harte Feder ideal....

PS :Ich bin froh das ich kein Fox fahren muss.... 
Machst du eigentlich den service, ist ja ne Frechheit.....
Finde auch, das die Stahlfedergabeln immer noch besser ansprechen, kenne natürlich nicht jede Gabel.....


----------



## braintrust (22. Mai 2007)

hat einer heute wegen esx7 angerufen? lässt mir keine ruhe


----------



## gentic (22. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Das ist kein Thema, wenn man nicht 120kg wiegt.
> Für dein Gewicht wär die harte Feder ideal....
> 
> PS :Ich bin froh das ich kein Fox fahren muss....
> ...




hmm bisher war noch kein grosser service nötig bei meiner 36er... läuft wie geschmiert... ansonsten.. mal schaun...


----------



## chicken12 (22. Mai 2007)

dyspnoe schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit der Lieferung (bzw. der leider ausbleibenden) ist sehr ärgerlich..
> ..denn Vorfreude ist schnell vergessen und nichts gegen den Spaß am fahren..,
> ..meine Ferundin scheint doch sehr begeistert zu sein....
> ...



Meine Süsse hat heute ne Versandbestätigung bekommen für ein WXC 8.0 in XS (160cm)....
3 Wochen *vor* dem VMT.  
Ich, bzw wir sind raus....


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (22. Mai 2007)

chicken12 schrieb:


> Meine Süsse hat heute ne Versandbestätigung bekommen für ein WXC 8.0 in XS (160cm)....
> 3 Wochen *vor* dem VMT.
> Ich, bzw wir sind raus....



Viel Spaß in Zukunft


----------



## cisoid (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

endlich wurde mein Ultimate CF 8.0 FBI geliefert. War ursprüngliche für KW12 angekündigt ...

Folgendes habe ich zur Firma Canyon anzumerken:
- Das Online-Bestellsystem weist 14 EUR Lieferkosten aus. Auf der Rechnung sind 33 EUR drauf.
- Die bestellten Pedale wurden ohne Begründung nicht geliefert.
- In der Hotline kommt man nur selten durch.
- Auf Email antwortet sowieso niemand.
- Das aufgebaute Bike hatte enormes Spiel am Steuerlager. War nicht ordentlich montiert.
- Außerdem sind die Züge vorne auch nicht wirklich gut verlegt. Einige der Züge sind deutlich zu lang (zB ist der Zug des Poploc locker 5cm zu lang). 

Wie ist die Erfahrung bei Euch mit den gelieferten Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dyspnoe (22. Mai 2007)

chicken12 schrieb:


> Meine Süsse hat heute ne Versandbestätigung bekommen für ein WXC 8.0 in XS (160cm)....
> 3 Wochen *vor* dem VMT.
> Ich, bzw wir sind raus....



hi chicken12,
wünsche auch viel Spaß mit dem Bike !!!


----------



## Dickie76 (23. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hat einer heute wegen esx7 angerufen? lässt mir keine ruhe



Habe doch weiter oben geschrieben, dass mein Bike nun (angeblich) montiert sei und "zeitnah" in den Versand wechseln müsste. Bestellt habe ich am 13.12.2006. Du müsstest also auch bald dran sein...


----------



## Dragan (23. Mai 2007)

@cisoid: 
- ich nehme an das bei deinen 33 Euro der Bikeguard Karton mit dabei ist.
- mein erstes Bike ( Big Mountain ) hatte auch etliche Schrauben locker  
- das die Pedale bei dem ganzen Chaos nicht mit dabei sind ist nicht verwunderlich ... wird wohl jemand einfach vergessen haben


----------



## chs (23. Mai 2007)

Ui, mein Bike ist auch seit gestern unterwegs zu mir.
Ich kann mich über den Service nun nicht mehr beschweren, erst war monatelang finkstille (keine e-Mail, Keine Brief) und gestern bekomm ich die Versendungs E-Mail und nen Anruf von Canyon 

 

@VTR: Laß die auf jeden fall dei Päckchen ID geben, dann kannst Dus im Internet Tracken... und VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEL Spaß!


----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

Genaue Auskunft kann ich auch nicht geben.
Hab gerade angerufen wegen esx7.0 in grün.
Konnte mir leider keine genaue Auskunft geben. 
Auftrag steht auf aktiv.
Alle esx sollen definitiv diese Woche gebaut werden!!!!
Wie sie das jetzt genau abarbeiten, keine Ahnung!


----------



## tom23" (23. Mai 2007)

mein bike ist seit dem 26.05. (Wareneingang) bei Canyon. ich will biken, mann. Vier Wochen sind dann doch ein bisserl lang, wenn alle Teile verfügbar sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (23. Mai 2007)

tom23";3723560 schrieb:
			
		

> mein bike ist seit dem 26.05. (Wareneingang) bei Canyon. ich will biken, mann. Vier Wochen sind dann doch ein bisserl lang, wenn alle Teile verfügbar sind...



Cool, du kannst dein Bike in die Zukunft schicken....    

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## tom23" (23. Mai 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Cool, du kannst dein Bike in die Zukunft schicken....
> 
> Cheerio
> Dickie76



Ups, natürlich seit April. Beam me up, Scotty


----------



## SNow Inc. (23. Mai 2007)

Tagsen!

Hab jetzt Optitune dazugeordert zu meinem FRX, aber ich ging davon aus das eher die Dämpferfeder(FOX) gewechselt wird statt von der Federgabel(RockShox) da ich mit meinen 100kg, die Hintere mehr aushalten muss!
Aber auf der Rechnung taucht jetzt bloß die RockShoxgabel auf!
Normal?! oder wat is hier los?!
Aber auch mein Montagetermin rückt immer näher, KW 23/24!!! *FREU*
Greetz, Keep on rollin!


----------



## Luis72 (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,
gibts eigentlich für die Verschiebung auf Kalenderwoche W 23 auch eine kleine Vergütung?

MfG
Luis


----------



## Moonshaker (23. Mai 2007)

Naja bei 100kg sollte da beim DHX 5.0 die Feder gewechselt werden.

moon


----------



## Splashfin (23. Mai 2007)

heute um halb zehn  klingelte der Postmann......

















sonst halt Galerie




mal ne frage am rande...

mein SAG ist 20 mm, ist des normal oder doch a weng zu viel??
hab die Standartfedergabel drinnen und wiege 71 Kg. Hab sie halt drinnen gelassen weil manche meinten, die sei recht steif!


sonst echt übelst goiles BIKE.

werde mir später mal ne Probetour gönnen


somit: nach vier Monaten Wartezimmer genießen, I'M off..............................................


----------



## Luis72 (23. Mai 2007)

gratuliere Splashfin 

20mm sind 15% von 140mm Federweg, das ist durchaus ok

MfG
Luis


----------



## Splashfin (23. Mai 2007)

war übrigens alles, dabei: zusätzliches Schaltauge, Topeak Alien II.

sonst war auch nix defekt, verbogen, gebrochen, bla bla!!!

und hat auch wirlch soviel gekostet, wie mir davor gesagt wurde(also nicht den Naturalrabatt vercheckt und so)...


----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

Ich geh ab............glückwunsch !!!! Ich will meins auch!!

Der sag ist schon recht wenig! Man sagt so zwischen 15-25*%,*
das die racer nehmen meist 15- all-mountainfahrer meist 25. freerider/downhiller noch mehr

bei 140mm Feder weg wären das bei dir 15%, also minimum!!!!!! Mir wäre das zuwenig! Aber egal so ne feder kostet 33 euro, also nicht die Welt.
Kannst ja die ersten Tage erstmal so fahren. Und nochmal testen, ob das wirklich stimmt.


Jetzt aber ganz schnell die Reflektoren und das Preisschild ab.


und viiiiiiieeeeelllll Spaß


----------



## braintrust (23. Mai 2007)

woha geilo!!!! hab immer noch nix gehört...werd heute da mal anrufen...ist ja immerhin schon mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

Echt ein riesen Teil, wie groß bist du denn?

Ich werde mir den Plastikschutz hinter den Ritzeln noch abmachen. Sieht irgendwie nicht so pralle aus. Ist eh unwichtig bei richtig eingestellter Schaltung....


----------



## Splashfin (23. Mai 2007)

yup, Reflektoren weggeschmissen.....

Preisschilder ab...

SAG ist schon der Wert, der anzeigt wieviel deine Feder absinkt, wenn du nur so draufhockst, oder ?????

aber ist denn ein geringerer Wert nicht besser, da ja dann mehr Federweg im ernstfall zu Verfügung steht??

checks gerade net!!!


----------



## Splashfin (23. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Echt ein riesen Teil, wie groß bist du denn?



bin 194 cm, des Bike ist halt somit XL...


werde den Sattel aber wenn ich auf Trails unterwegs bin auf die hälte absinken...


wollte halt schon des große Bike, da ich somit auch problemlos Touren machen kann


----------



## Melchior (23. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Echt ein riesen Teil, wie groß bist du denn?
> 
> Ich werde mir den Plastikschutz hinter den Ritzeln noch abmachen. Sieht irgendwie nicht so pralle aus. Ist eh unwichtig bei richtig eingestellter Schaltung....



Wie bekommt man den am besten den Plastikschutz ab?


----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

> SAG ist schon der Wert, der anzeigt wieviel deine Feder absinkt, wenn du nur so draufhockst, oder ?????


jepp, aber mit beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen!



> aber ist denn ein geringerer Wert nicht besser, da ja dann mehr Federweg im ernstfall zu Verfügung steht??


Ja, theoretisch schon, praktisch nicht!
1. Mit mehr sag hast du ein besseres Ansprechverhalten der Gabel im Gelände, fährst also komfortabler.
2. Der sag sagt dir auch wie weich deine feder. Ist tausend mal besser als irgendwelche Gewichtsangaben von rock shox oder sol.

Zu wenig sag bedeutet hat das deine Feder zu hart ist somit in ruppigen Gelände zu schlecht ansprechen wird. Du hoppelst halt über alle Wurzeln drüber anstatt das die Gabel die schluckt. Kann sie halt nicht vollständig weil sie zu weich ist.

Racer wollen halt wenig weil die Gabel garnicht viel schlucken brauch und ein sehr straffes Fahrwerk haben wollen.

aber wie gesagt es geht noch, für ein esx allerdings ein bissel wenig. Du solltest in nächster Zeit mal über eine Nr weicher nachdenken.

aber jetzt geh erstmal biken, ist nicht so ganz wichtig, sind halt nur Feinabstimmungen 



> bin 194 cm, des Bike ist halt somit XL...
> 
> 
> werde den Sattel aber wenn ich auf Trails unterwegs bin auf die hälte absinken...


ok bei der Größe!


----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

> Wie bekommt man den am besten den Plastikschutz ab?


Kassette hinten abschrauben(brauchst du eine Spezialschlüssel für, kostet aber nicht viel, brauch man ja eh immer wieder.
Kassette kannst du dann abnehmen, dann Plastik auch abziehen, und wieder draufschrauben.

Keine wilde Sache wenn man den Schlüssel hat. Ach ja und eine Kettenpeitsche um die Ritzel beim Losschrauben festzuhalten.


----------



## braintrust (23. Mai 2007)

manche knacken das aber auch mit ner zange ab, oder nehmen ne säge

mal zum grün vom esx7 

würde da so eine rote hope-sattelklemme passen? wollte das teil ursprünglich verbaun, denn paar kurbelschrauben und später mal nen hope 2 pro LRS...aber wenn ich das so sehe bin ich mich nich so sicher ob das passt 
vllt eher gold?


----------



## klogrinder (23. Mai 2007)

Fahr das mal so, hab seit gut 2 Wochen das ESX in grau auch normale Feder bei Gewicht von um die 69/70kg und bei teilweise was härterem Einsatz is die Feder da genau richtig, bzw Gepäck dann noch und so

@splashfin: was bist du denn für ein stangerl mit 71kg bei 1,94m?
Ich, 14cm kleiner, wiege annähernd genauso viel


----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Werkzeug/Cyclus-Kettenpeitsche::562.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Werkzeug/Cyclus-Kassettenabzieher::565.html

Die Kettenpeitsche gibt es auch als Maulschlüssel, ist eigentlich egal.


Manche brechen das Plastik auch irgendwie mit der Zange raus. Keine Ahnung ob das auch geht.... ich will das aber nicht empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> manche knacken das aber auch mit ner zange ab, oder nehmen ne säge
> 
> mal zum grün vom esx7
> 
> ...



Über Farbtuning hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Was könnte man machen:
Sattelklemme, Kurbelschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben, LRS(Naben)(wenn es mal einen 2.LRSgibt
Ritzelpaket(das sram x0 hat glaube ich einen roten spider), natürlich erst wenn das jetzige verschlissen ist.

Hab da auch schon drüber gegrübelt..... nicht das die ganze Sache zu bunt wird 
Wenn dann nur rot oder gold würde ich sagen....
denke muss das bike erstmal hier haben um die Farbe in natura anzusehen.


----------



## tschobi (23. Mai 2007)

oder ein Photoshopbegabter die Sachen mal anmalen


----------



## braintrust (23. Mai 2007)

genau an die teile dachte ich  und vllt nen roten e13 bashguard, aber den gibs wohl nich für 3 blätter und 44er blatt

achso und noch son paar spielerein : http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/


----------



## AirZonk! (23. Mai 2007)

habe vor nem monat nen grand canyon bestellt... auf ratenzahlung!

auslieferung wird wohl bei all den verschiebungen nicht vor august werden. da ist der sommer fast vorbei! 

weiß jemand ob ich ohne weiteres vom kauf des fahrrades inkl. aller zusatzteile wie pedale zurücktreten kann oder geht das nicht so einfach?


----------



## xpla (23. Mai 2007)

Mein Bike wird heute noch versendet  Jetzt hoff ich nur, dass die das schnell nach .at schicken.


----------



## Nerv(us) (23. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Fahr das mal so, hab seit gut 2 Wochen das ESX in grau auch normale Feder bei Gewicht von um die 69/70kg und bei teilweise was härterem Einsatz is die Feder da genau richtig, bzw Gepäck dann noch und so
> 
> @splashfin: was bist du denn für ein stangerl mit 71kg bei 1,94m?
> Ich, 14cm kleiner, wiege annähernd genauso viel



Hey. Bin 1,79 und wiege au 71 kg. Mein ESX in M bestellt. Is aber noch nicht da. Wie liegt denn das Bike in L ?? Habe extra M genommen, 1. weil das meiner Größe entspricht und 2. weil es auch agil sein soll. Ist ja auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache bei solchen Grenzfällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (23. Mai 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Hey. Bin 1,79 und wiege au 71 kg. Mein ESX in M bestellt. Is aber noch nicht da. Wie liegt denn das Bike in L ?? Habe extra M genommen, 1. weil das meiner Größe entspricht und 2. weil es auch agil sein soll. Ist ja auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache bei solchen Grenzfällen.



Bin auch 1,79, hab aber die Empfehlung von Canyon bekommen unbedingt M zu nehmen. Hab vorher ein Cube Stereo 2006er in 20" angschaut -> viel zu groß!


----------



## klogrinder (23. Mai 2007)

Ja also, ich hatte ja das M schon hier, hat mir nicht getaugt, ich bin 1,80m groß SL ca85 und fahr erst seit einem Jahr, ein Hardtail auch mit 51er Rahmenhöhe, hab das M auf einer Tour bewegt, dann war mir klar, dass mir das zu klein is, Canyon angerufen, innerhalb von gut 3 Wochen hatte ich das Bike in L und naja nun passts und ich bin voll zufrieden
Als ich bei Canyon angerufen habe, haben mir zwei Leute gesagt dass ich das bloß nicht machen soll(einer sagte mir er fährt bei meiner größe ein es in M und das passt), naja das war mir egal, ich war mir sicher und naja, als es da war, erste Sahne, Absprungfreiehit für die Juwelen zwar grad noch so ausreichend und der Rest einfach perfekt
Habs schon auf so ziemlich jedem Terrain hier bewegt, verschlammte Trails(sogar die Pike war einmal dicht ) Waldautobahn,Straße, staubtrockene Waldwege und Trails, Stufenwege... einfach alles
ich muss sagen is absolut wendig(wohl durch die gute Geo), also ich denk nicht dran wegen irgendwas dem Bike in M nachzutrauern, genauso wie ichs jetzt hab in L isses perfekt


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. Mai 2007)

AirZonk! schrieb:


> habe vor nem monat nen grand canyon bestellt... auf ratenzahlung!
> 
> auslieferung wird wohl bei all den verschiebungen nicht vor august werden. da ist der sommer fast vorbei!
> 
> weiß jemand ob ich ohne weiteres vom kauf des fahrrades inkl. aller zusatzteile wie pedale zurücktreten kann oder geht das nicht so einfach?



Jop kannste. Einfach anrufen und stornieren, habs auch schon hinter mir


----------



## xpla (23. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Ja also, ich hatte ja das M schon hier, hat mir nicht getaugt, ich bin 1,80m groß SL ca85 und fahr erst seit einem Jahr, ein Hardtail auch mit 51er Rahmenhöhe, hab das M auf einer Tour bewegt, dann war mir klar, dass mir das zu klein is, Canyon angerufen, innerhalb von gut 3 Wochen hatte ich das Bike in L und naja nun passts und ich bin voll zufrieden
> Als ich bei Canyon angerufen habe, haben mir zwei Leute gesagt dass ich das bloß nicht machen soll(einer sagte mir er fährt bei meiner größe ein es in M und das passt), naja das war mir egal, ich war mir sicher und naja, als es da war, erste Sahne, Absprungfreiehit für die Juwelen zwar grad noch so ausreichend und der Rest einfach perfekt
> Habs schon auf so ziemlich jedem Terrain hier bewegt, verschlammte Trails(sogar die Pike war einmal dicht ) Waldautobahn,Straße, staubtrockene Waldwege und Trails, Stufenwege... einfach alles
> ich muss sagen is absolut wendig(wohl durch die gute Geo), also ich denk nicht dran wegen irgendwas dem Bike in M nachzutrauern, genauso wie ichs jetzt hab in L isses perfekt



Im Vergleich ein Cube Stereo 2006er in 20", welches ich zuerst wollte, kam mir sowas von zu groß vor. Da hatte ich schon beim Probefahren das Gefühl, ich kann das Bike nicht kontrollieren. Wenn's dann mal wo runtergeht ...


----------



## AirZonk! (23. Mai 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Jop kannste. Einfach anrufen und stornieren, habs auch schon hinter mir



alles klar... dank dir!


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (23. Mai 2007)

ESX6 Größe S wird erst nächste Woche montiert.


----------



## Sticktogether (23. Mai 2007)

WXC 2.0 sollen diese Woche montiert werden. Meins soll bereits in der Werkstatt sein. Klauben werde ich´s erst wenn bei mir ist!


----------



## Dickie76 (23. Mai 2007)

So, Leute, bald hat das Warten ein Ende, denn, oh Wunder: "Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde, vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland durchschnittlich 1-4 Tage beträgt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert. (...)"

Mal sehen Wann es kommt, werde mir morgen die Tracking-Nummer besorgen...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## xpla (23. Mai 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> So, Leute, bald hat das Warten ein Ende, denn, oh Wunder: "Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde, vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland durchschnittlich 1-4 Tage beträgt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert. (...)"
> 
> Mal sehen Wann es kommt, werde mir morgen die Tracking-Nummer besorgen...
> ...



Bei Kreditkarte bekommt man keine Versandbestätigung, ich hab aber ne Tracking-Nummer die aber noch keine Infos beinhaltet ... Auch interessant ...


----------



## fitze (23. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> heute um halb zehn  klingelte der Postmann......
> ......



Sag mal, ist da die Carbon-Version der Syntace P6 verbaut?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splashfin (23. Mai 2007)

yo, ist die Carbonstütze verbaut!!!


aber:

wenn ich die Federgabel komplett einfedere, ist ein Knacken zu hören...

Normal oder Fehler?


----------



## ashtray (23. Mai 2007)

Pike? Hab ich bei mir auch, ist eher ein metallisches Knacken.


----------



## klogrinder (23. Mai 2007)

Wieso hast du eine Carbon P6 Stütze?
Auch haben wollen


----------



## kameit00 (24. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eine Carbon P6 Stütze?
> Auch haben wollen



Hab heute mein ESX8 bekommen *juchu* Da ist auch eine Carbon Stütze verbaut. Auf der Homepage steht aber, dass sie aus Alu sein soll... naja. Soll mir recht sein


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

moin moin, heute kommt bestimmt meine rechnung per mail *wünsch* 

gibs bei der carbonstütze dann irgendwas zu beachten wegen schnellspanner oder so?!


----------



## kameit00 (24. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> gibs bei der carbonstütze dann irgendwas zu beachten wegen schnellspanner oder so?!



Ich hab nichts mehr gedreht an den Schrauben. Einfach Stütze rein und Schnellspanner zu - passt. Ich dachte mir "die werden das schon vorbereitet haben". Hatte auch das Gefühl, dass die Stütze schon leicht mit Montagepaste behandelt war.


----------



## Moonshaker (24. Mai 2007)

Werde morgen mein T FR 8 abholen. Dann wird gleich geschraubt.
Hoffe mal, dass das Rad wirklich fertig ist, da ich nur eine mündliche Zusage.

Also  und am WE stell ich dann noch ein paar bilder rein.

mfg moon


----------



## Luis72 (24. Mai 2007)

Hi Moonshaker,

..ruf lieber zur Sicherheit nochmal heute an, nicht dass du umsonst so viele km machst...

Gruss
Luis


----------



## xpla (24. Mai 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Bei Kreditkarte bekommt man keine Versandbestätigung, ich hab aber ne Tracking-Nummer die aber noch keine Infos beinhaltet ... Auch interessant ...



Sodala, ich werd mich jetzt dann aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden, hoffe bei meinem Bike ist alles in Ordnung (wegen dem Dämpfer-Thread hier im Forum) ... Laut DHL-Status, ist das Bike bereits in .at und wird somit morgen ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (24. Mai 2007)

hey moon,
gehe morgen auch mein t fr 7 holen. kanns echt nicht glauben. hoffe das geht glatt über die bühne.
wann fährst du hin? vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
werde auch nach hause kommen, anderen lrs drauf und dann ab nach bayern.


----------



## tschobi (24. Mai 2007)

Denke das mit der Farbe vom esx7.0 kann man auf den Fotos nicht wirklich beurteilen. Auf den Bildern  von splashfin in seinen Fotos sind doch deutliche Unterschiede je nach Lichteinfall.... manche gefallen mir gut manche nicht ganz so.


Einfach abwarten bis es da ist!!!!


----------



## GerhardO (24. Mai 2007)

So, hab auch grad nochmal telefoniert.
Mein FR 8 wird morgen aufgebaut und kommt dann nächste Woche zu mir. Scheint, als ob ich nun endlich den Countdown einläuten kann...


----------



## thto (24. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> So, hab auch grad nochmal telefoniert.
> Mein FR 8 wird morgen aufgebaut und kommt dann nächste Woche zu mir. Scheint, als ob ich nun endlich den Countdown einläuten kann...



respekt für die ausdauer !!!!! es war nicht leicht , doch du bist kurz vorm ziel


----------



## solberg (24. Mai 2007)

wieso gibts denn jetzt schon torque's und keines esx6'S


----------



## cos75 (24. Mai 2007)

@Traildancer: Gratuliere !  Gutes Sitzfleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (24. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> So, hab auch grad nochmal telefoniert.
> Mein FR 8 wird morgen aufgebaut und kommt dann nächste Woche zu mir. Scheint, als ob ich nun endlich den Countdown einläuten kann...



tusch  Dann geht´s wieder los mit Dir im Schlepptau


----------



## thory (24. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> So, hab auch grad nochmal telefoniert.
> Mein FR 8 wird morgen aufgebaut und kommt dann nächste Woche zu mir. Scheint, als ob ich nun endlich den Countdown einläuten kann...




... das Ende Deines Leidensweges kündigt sich an 
Dann kann es ja losgehen 

Bin mal gespannt ob ich das meinige auch in der nächsten Woche schon besteigen kann Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Splashfin (24. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Denke das mit der Farbe vom esx7.0 kann man auf den Fotos nicht wirklich beurteilen. Auf den Bildern  von splashfin in seinen Fotos sind doch deutliche Unterschiede je nach Lichteinfall.... manche gefallen mir gut manche nicht ganz so.
> 
> 
> Einfach abwarten bis es da ist!!!!




ja kann man echt net sooo gut erkennen, aber sieht echt sau geil aus...


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

jippi, grad angerufen..bike is noch in der montage, mit viel glück gehts morgen raus..sonst am dienstag


----------



## GerhardO (24. Mai 2007)

@all: Danke für die Blumen! 

Sitzfleisch ist gut... Hab aber eher einen *Sitzbauch* bekommen... 

Werde nun dieses WE meinem mittlerweile liebgewonnenen SSper nochmal richtig die Sporen geben! Dann schau mer mal, wer wen im Schlepptau hat - gell Oli?!

Grüetzi,
Järcht


----------



## GerhardO (24. Mai 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> wieso gibts denn jetzt schon torque's und keines esx6'S



Jetzt schon... sorry, @ndreas aber der war gut!


----------



## DaMudda (24. Mai 2007)

Hole mein GRÜNES ESX 7.0 M morgen in Koblenz ab!! 
Bin sehr gespannt wie die Farbe im Original rüberkommt - hoffe nicht so billig wie auf den Fotos...
Das Warten hat ein Ende.



                                                        FIN


----------



## Moonshaker (24. Mai 2007)

Hab vor 2h einen Anruf erhalten, dass mein Torque FR 8.0 ganz fertig in Koblenz auf mich wartet. Morgen gehts gleich um 13 Uhr Richtung Koblenz wo der kleine Schnuckel schon scharrend wartet. Gleich Heim, abends noch die Teile wechseln und dann gehts *LOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


MooN


----------



## GerhardO (24. Mai 2007)

*Beifallklatsch*!


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

sehr geilo, denkt an die pics 

aber so ganz halten die sich dann wohl doch nicht an die bestellreihenfolge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (24. Mai 2007)

Ja, is mir auch schon aufgefallen... Gut, bei mir kommt halt noch s'Optitune dazu. Darum meins erst nächste Woche.


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

ja hab ich ja auch...aber bei der ewigen wartezeit...hätten die doch schon alles "vorbereiten"können...da warten zich leute und nun machen die 4 serien in 2 wochen fertig....

gabs eigtl irgendwas an der montage zubemängeln bzw was nicht ganz stimmig war. gab ja die befürchtungen dass da eher was verschludert werden könnte, bei dem stress+feiertagen usw...bisher alles glatte gelaufen oder?


----------



## fitze (24. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Ja, is mir auch schon aufgefallen... Gut, bei mir kommt halt noch s'Optitune dazu. Darum meins erst nächste Woche.



Ne, meins is ohne Optitune auch erst nächste Woche fertig. Bestellt 09.12.2006.

Moonshaker hat nur gut verhandelt  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## GerhardO (24. Mai 2007)

Apropos verhandelt... Optitune kommt bei mir auch für nulle!


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

grml...hab bei mir nur die 30â¬ auf die 48 hauen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## DoubleU (24. Mai 2007)

Also mein ESX 8 XL, schwarz ist wie oben erwähnt schon letzten Freitag raus, aber ohne mail an mich wg. besagten "Canyon-internen" Gründen.
Sa war es schon da wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, aber zu Hause war natürlich keine Sau weil ich wg. fehlender mail nix wusste etc. pp..
Gestern war ich dann endlich mal zu Hause um das Ding abzuholen und WAS MUSS ICH FESTSTELLEN?: Die Scheiss-Postfiliale hatte nur bis 11 Uhr auf wg. Betriebsversammlung nach BetrVerG blah blah - es ist zum aus der Haut fahren.
Ich könnt ehrlich kotzen - bin vor Sa. nicht zu Hause und das ist wohl der letzte Termin bevor es durch die Post retour geht - ich hoffe das klappt und kein verblödeter Postmitarbeiter schickt es schon Freitag retour - möglich scheint alles! - jedenfalls Danke Canyon und danke Post :-/


----------



## GerhardO (24. Mai 2007)

Wie auch immer - es geht dem Ende zu! 
Werd jetzt mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens kurbeln und mir dort ein paar Pedale anschauen. NC 17 - Magnesium würden mir gefallen!


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

haste keine freunde die das teil abholen könne?!


----------



## DoubleU (24. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> haste keine freunde die das teil abholen könne?!


Schon, aber díe Kohle liegt zu Hause auf meinem Schreibtisch...
Meine Freundin könnte ich noch verdonnern, aber ich wollte die dazu eigentlich nicht knechten sich mit dem Karton abzuschlepppen mit ihren 1,52 m und 49 kg.  
Wenn die noch jemanden fragen muß etc. ist mir das irgendwie zu viel Wind - die Leute ham ja noch was anderes zu tun als mein Rad abzuholen hehe.
However, ich hoffe das Ding ist Sa noch da. Evtl. kann meine Freundin das ja morgen mal vor Ort zumindest sicherstellen, daß keiner das vorzeitig retour schickt. Ich fang schon mal an zu beten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (24. Mai 2007)

Bei mir is auch Optitune.

Ich zahl auch nur noch das Bike 2399

bekomm Bikeguard
Dämpferpumpe und Optitune für umsonst.

tja


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

boah so ein mist...bin einfach kein guter händler


----------



## dawncore (24. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> boah so ein mist...bin einfach kein guter händler



wenn dein ESX7 da ist komm ich dich mal besuchen, muss unbedingt einen echten Eindruck sammeln  

Glückwunsch dass es endlich soweit ist!


----------



## two wheels (24. Mai 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Also mein ESX 8 XL, schwarz ist wie oben erwähnt schon letzten Freitag raus, aber ohne mail an mich wg. besagten "Canyon-internen" Gründen.
> Sa war es schon da wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, aber zu Hause war natürlich keine Sau weil ich wg. fehlender mail nix wusste etc. pp..
> Gestern war ich dann endlich mal zu Hause um das Ding abzuholen und WAS MUSS ICH FESTSTELLEN?: Die Scheiss-Postfiliale hatte nur bis 11 Uhr auf wg. Betriebsversammlung nach BetrVerG blah blah - es ist zum aus der Haut fahren.
> Ich könnt ehrlich kotzen - bin vor Sa. nicht zu Hause und das ist wohl der letzte Termin bevor es durch die Post retour geht - ich hoffe das klappt und kein verblödeter Postmitarbeiter schickt es schon Freitag retour - möglich scheint alles! - jedenfalls Danke Canyon und danke Post :-/



Was kann da die Post dafür? Nur weil du nicht zuhause bist, ist die Post schuld  
Im übrigen kannste auch auf die Post anrufen und sie darum bitten, das Paket noch ein paar Tage länger zurück zubehalten, ist kein Problem, wenn man freundlich und anständig fragt.
Habe ich schon X mal für Kunden gemacht, aber wenn mir natürlich einer mit "verblödeter Postmitarbeiter" kommt, gibts nichts...
Also, einfach mal anrufen, die machen das garantiert und kost auch nix...


----------



## two wheels (24. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Bei mir is auch Optitune.
> 
> Ich zahl auch nur noch das Bike 2399
> 
> ...



  Wie hastte den das hingekriegt? 6 Monate gewartet, oder einfach ein guter "Dealer"


----------



## kameit00 (24. Mai 2007)

So, ich verabschiede mich jetzt hier aus dem Forum nach der ersten Ausfahrt und häng noch 2 Bilder an. Auf dem 2ten meine provisorische Halterung für meinen Garmin Geko - Halstuch und alte Handytasche 

Und... keine Kommentare wegen der Flaschen im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (24. Mai 2007)

*yeah*, gard post bekommen. auch mein torque wartet auf mich fertig in koblenz.
ich düse um zwei los. hab auch optitune. 
man ist das geil es ist echt zuende. also leute noch einmal schlafen und dann torque riden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2007)

na das lässt ja hoffen.


----------



## MIBO (24. Mai 2007)

....ich will auch, aber bisher heissst es für mein T.9 immer noch "Ende Mai" ....wenns dumm läuft dann wird es zwar Ende Mai noch gebaut aber ist er Anafng Juni durch die Endkontrolle und zur Abholung bereit.

Aber ich denk mal positiv, wird schon kommende Woche alles über die Bühne gehn. Drückt mir die Daumen !


----------



## braintrust (24. Mai 2007)

mennnnnnnnnno ick will och endlich mein bike!
wenn ich dienstag überweise...haben die Do erst die kohle...dann gehts freitag raus und dann is es erst montag da....im idealfall....bei dem wetter jucks mir inne beene!


----------



## Moonshaker (25. Mai 2007)

Naja ich hab den Hotlinemitarbeiter schon 1-2x die Meinung geblasen. 
Hab jedes Mal gesagt, dass das TFR 8 langsam auch finanziell uninteressant wird, dann kam " naja am Bikepreis können wir nichts machen" - "UND WO DANN??"
Ich werd heut auch noch was raushandeln zu versuchen, meine alten Pedale sind so abgeschrubbt, da könnten auch neue drann


----------



## braintrust (25. Mai 2007)

vergiss die fotos nich!!!


----------



## tom23" (25. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin wieder Besitzer eines Bikes, und ich muss sagen, wow. Klasse Rahmen, schwarz und scharf. 
Nun verhält es sich so, dass derzeit im Hause Tom 23 Zoll Gewährleistungswochen sind und meine Digicam auch unterwegs ist 
Werde aber mal ein paar Handybilder in die Gallerie stellen nach Feierabend!


----------



## tschobi (25. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> mennnnnnnnnno ick will och endlich mein bike!
> wenn ich dienstag überweise...haben die Do erst die kohle...dann gehts freitag raus und dann is es erst montag da....im idealfall....bei dem wetter jucks mir inne beene!


Ich versteh nicht warum du nicht Nachnahme zahlst? Wenns dann heute oder Di fertig ist geht es sofort raus


----------



## ]:-> (25. Mai 2007)

Habt ihr bei Nachnahme auch eine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Ned dass der Postmann plötzlich vor der Tür steht und ich hab die Kohle noch garned hier.


----------



## ashtray (25. Mai 2007)

Ja, es gab eine Versandbestätigung. Es gibt sogar ne Trackingnummer, die man aber nur telefonisch bei Canyon in Erfahrung bringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (25. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Was kann da die Post dafür? Nur weil du nicht zuhause bist, ist die Post schuld
> Im übrigen kannste auch auf die Post anrufen und sie darum bitten, das Paket noch ein paar Tage länger zurück zubehalten, ist kein Problem, wenn man freundlich und anständig fragt.
> Habe ich schon X mal für Kunden gemacht, aber wenn mir natürlich einer mit "verblödeter Postmitarbeiter" kommt, gibts nichts...
> Also, einfach mal anrufen, die machen das garantiert und kost auch nix...


 
Die kann eher nix dafür, außer daß die genau an dem Tag wo ich mir ein Bein ausreiße um das Ding irgendwie noch abzuholen die Filiale einfach um 11 Uhr dicht machen wg. Betriebsversammlung - da haben natürlich ein Recht darauf und es ist einfach unglücklich gelaufen... Hauptschuld trägt nach wie vor Canyon wg. der ausgebliebenen Benachrichtgungsmail, weil die die zuerst korrekte email-addy mit was falschem überschrieben haben...
However, es war trotzdem erst mal super schwer die Nummer von der Postfiliale zu erfahren. Die Auskunft hatte unter der Adresse nur eine Postbank-Filiale mit ner Nummer, wo nie jemand dran ging ausser dem AB.
Irgendeine noname-Seite im Netz hatte dann irgendne Nummer des MCPaper-Shops, der auch in der Filiale angesiedelt ist wo mir dann jemand Auskunft geben konnte. Jedenfalls ist wohl nun gesichert, daß das Rad Sa noch da ist. Die Post ist trotzdem ein NoService-Saftladen, wenn man nicht mal auf einfache Weise die Nummer einer Filiale rausfinden kann...aber keine Angst, ich komme niemand mit "verblödeter Postmitarbeiiter" etc. - ich weiß mich zu benehmen - das war einfach nur der Ärger. Die MA können eh nur wenig für die teilweise miese Organisation bei der Post.
Ich buche das mal unter "Radkauf mit Hindernissen" ab.  
BTW: Ich hoffe ich hab auch ne Carbonstütze dran sonst mecker ich mal bei Canyon...darauf kommts nun auch nicht mehr an...hehe


----------



## GT Driver (25. Mai 2007)

So... Zur Zeit kann ich über Canyon nicht meckern! Die erste Bestellung (Nerve ES 7.0) sollte in der KW 24 zusammen geschraubt werden, da ich jetzt aber umgswitched (Nerve ES 8.0) bin, soll mein Bike (Expressbike) in der nächsten Woche zusammen geschraubt werden. I HOPE SO.

Meine Vorgehensweise:
Die Anfrage per Email wurde innerhalb von 3 Tagen beantwortet. Telefon Hotline bin ich nachdem dritten mal durchgekommen. Die Bestätigungen (Bikeauswahl) per Post sind immer nach 3 Tagen eingegangen. Und ich hoffe mal das mein Bike in der nächsten Woche kommt, dann wären es genau 3 Wochen her und ich bin um knapp 3.000 Euro leichter. Nebenbei feier ich noch meinen 30. Geburtstag

Wenn es wirklich so passiert, ist ab nächste Woche meine Glückszahl 3.


----------



## solberg (25. Mai 2007)

und was machen die esx6's *nerv*


----------



## ]:-> (25. Mai 2007)

> aber umgswitched (Nerve ES 8.0) bin, soll mein Bike (Expressbike) in der nächsten Woche zusammen geschraubt werden. I HOPE SO.



hab das es 8 als express am 14.05. bestellt, sollte diese woche montiert werden, hab bis jete no nix gehört...


----------



## vtrkalle (25. Mai 2007)

Mein WXC 8.0 ist heute angekommen,    es wurde von Canyon am Dienstag abgeschickt und ist heute Freitag hier in Südtirol angekommen, danke an Canyon und DHL


----------



## braintrust (25. Mai 2007)

nachname is mir nix...2kâ¬ hier nach hause bunkern und so...weest schon berlin crime und so 

somal ich von mittwoch bis samstag nicht zu hause bin, da kann ich das mit der vorkasse bissel besser kontrollieren...bissel doof gelaufen...dachte das bike kÃ¤me halt schon im april


----------



## xpla (25. Mai 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Mein WXC 8.0 ist heute angekommen,    es wurde von Canyon am Dienstag abgeschickt und ist heute Freitag hier in Südtirol angekommen, danke an Canyon und DHL



Südtirol ...

Bis jetzt ist mein Bike noch nicht da ... Der Versand per DHL geht mir schon jetzt auf die Nerven und Canyon meinte die Trackingnummer gilt nur für Deutschland >> DHL dementierte das und meinte, die Trackingnummer, wenn es denn eine richtige wäre, geht uneingeschränkt ... Laut DHL ist mein Paket noch gar nicht in Österreich >> das kann ja nur *lol* sein ... Jeder ernsthafte Paketdienst schafft das teilweise in 24h bzw. garantiert in 48h.

Express-Rad ist dann ja wohl ... ach egal ...

So, somit kann ich vor nächster Woche nicht mit dem Rad rechnen, Samstagzustellung dürfte ja nur für Deutschland gelten ... Super! Wenn ich aus meinem alten PC ein Rad gebastelt hätte, wär's inzwischen auch schon fertig ...


----------



## arleul (25. Mai 2007)

halli hallo zusammen.
hab vorgestern mal bei der hotline angerufen.hatte imm märz ein nerve xc 7
bestellt(IN GRÖSSE S).sollte eigentlich in der 14/15 kw gebaut werden.die bestellbestätigung bekam ich dann auch recht flott gegen ende märz.dann hab ich bis anfang mai gewartet und dann mal wieder angerufen.folgendes problem:die rahmen in grösse S seien wohl nicht geliefert worden. 4 tage spaeter hab ich dann auch post bekommen, wo mir ein fertigungstermin für die 20/21 woche versprochen wurde.hab dann mal anfang der woche angerufen und der herr am anderen ende der leitung hat mir dann gesagt ,dass sich der bau des bikes verschiebt.voraussichtlich in die 23 kw.grund: die S-rahmen wurden nicht geliefert.ausserdem sei mein name mit 4 anderen bestellern dieses bikes (in S)rot unterstrichen, was wohl die dringlichkeit des auftrages unterstreichen soll.
also, wer von euch forumsusern hat auch ein nerve xc 7 in grösse S bestellt?
geteiltes leid ist halbes leid.
ps.und was mir am meisten auf den s... geht, ist,dass ich einige seiten vorher ein bild sehen musste wo einer sein canyon vor dem metallschild vom brockengipfel gestellt hat.wollte iegentlich der erste sein,der das macht.

wünsche euch allen noch eine angenehme wartezeit.ich schau jetzt wieder n-tv um mir die neuesten news zum thema doping im radsport anzusehen.


----------



## braintrust (25. Mai 2007)

*JAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
hab heute meine rechnung bekommen und soeben die überweisung klar gemacht...denn is nächstes WE erstma biken angesagt..GEIL-O-MAT ey! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (25. Mai 2007)

So, mein Rad ist gerade irgendwo von Linz nach Wien unterwegs, also logistisch ein wahnsinniger Schwachsinn ... Mich zipft der Versand sowas von an, für was bezahlt man eigentlich so viel, wenn es der Paketdienst es nicht schafft, das Paket in ner kürzeren Zeit zuzustellen als ne Brieftaube? Ist ja ein Witz! Rad ist dann frühestens am Dienstag da, also kein biken am Wochenende ... Express- Bike eben ...

Wobei man ja sagen muss, per DHL, zur Grenze nach Österreich, von dort per österreichischer Post quer durch Österreich und dann von Wien wieder in den Süden von Österreich, geht's noch umständlicher?

Möchte aber anmerken, dass hier der Paketdienst das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, Canyon hat das Rad innerhalb von 4 Werktagen versandt (geht ja grad noch) und ich hab nur nen rießen Frust auf den Paketdienst !!!!


----------



## freezor (25. Mai 2007)

arleul schrieb:


> also, wer von euch forumsusern hat auch ein nerve xc 7 in grösse S bestellt?
> geteiltes leid ist halbes leid.



hi, ich hab auch in der ersten märzwoche ein nerve xc7 bestellt in der größe s, habs auch noch nicht bekommen, nur eine meldung, dass es in kw 20/21 zusammengebaut werde soll und auf nochmalige nachfrage ein mail (2 tage nach dem brief) mit der meldung kw 21/22. jetzt dürfte anscheindend kw 23 aktuell sein, was davon zu halten ist, weiß man leider aber nicht. bin mir nicht sicher ob ich nicht gleich auf den canyon ausverkauf nach der saison warten soll...weil neu sind die komponenten jetzt ja nicht mehr...


----------



## fitze (25. Mai 2007)

Und da wird es wohl doch eine nie endend wollende Geschichte mit den Torques.... 

Ich habe heute eine Bestellbestätigung für KW 16 erhalten. Da darauf auch noch Versandkosten, etc. vermerkt waren dachte ich mir rufe ich nochmal an und erkundige mich gleich nach dem aktuellen Stand. Dann musste ich an der Hotline erfahren, das es noch Probleme mit den Torques gibt und sie im Moment nicht versendet werden!!!! Ich kann erst Anfang Juni mit dem Bike rechnen!!!!! Gründe gibt es natürlich wieder keine. Ich dreh noch durch!

@Moonshaker: Wäre jetzt natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie es bei dir aussieht.


----------



## Luis72 (25. Mai 2007)

Das ist aber höchst seltsam, da Moonshakers und fox Hunters Torque ja seit gestern nachmittag schon bereit stehen... demnach kanns zumindest net an fehlenden Teilen liegen...

MfG
Luis


----------



## fitze (25. Mai 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> Das ist aber höchst seltsam, da Moonshakers und fox Hunters Torque ja seit gestern nachmittag schon bereit stehen...
> 
> MfG
> Luis



Ist es! Deswegen würd mich ja auch interessieren was bei Moonshaker raus gekommen ist. fox hunter hat ja ein TFR7.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (25. Mai 2007)

Wow, fleißige Handwerker im Hause Canyon. Die Rechnung für mein Ultimate CF ist heute auch gekommen. Die haben diese Woche ganz schön was zusammen geschraubt. Hoffentlich leidet die Quali nicht unter dem Akkord...

Nur noch 350km zwischen meinem Bike und mir... Mich juckts ja schon das Teil selbst abzuholen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (25. Mai 2007)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH
der postmann hat grade die abholkarte reingeworfen, ohne zu klingeln  

naja egal, morgen um 9.59uhr steh ich vor der post 
oh wie fett
Habe übrigens keine mail bekommen und auch keinen anruf.(Nachnahme)


----------



## two wheels (25. Mai 2007)

Hab gerade bei Canyon angerufen und WOW, ich bin beim 1 mal durch gekommen!  PREMIERE!!!
Der Canyon Mensch meinte mein ESX 6.0 (XL, schwarz) wird nächste Woche montiert und event bekomm ich es nächste, aber eher übernächste Woche. In die Schweiz dauerts halt ein wenig...


----------



## Melchior (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hab mein Nerve ES 8.0 am 15.5 bestellt , heute wurde es versand. Wie lange braucht die DHL so, weil ich per Nachname mache ? Bei normalen Paketen sind es ja meist nur 1 Tag.


----------



## devilviper (25. Mai 2007)

Melchior schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mein Nerve ES 8.0 am 15.5 bestellt , heute wurde es versand. Wie lange braucht die DHL so, weil ich per Nachname mache ? Bei normalen Paketen sind es ja meist nur 1 Tag.



Mein Bike wurde auch Freitag versendet war am Samstag da.


----------



## ]:-> (25. Mai 2007)

denke das dauert auch nicht länger. was mich wundert ist, dass der postmann den zettel reingeworfen hat ohne zu klingeln, weshalb ich nochmal einen tag warten muss. (habe ja auch nachnahme)


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (25. Mai 2007)

Der hatte kein Bock das schwere Paket zu schleppen *lol*


----------



## biketunE (25. Mai 2007)

Also bei mir hats von Donnerstag (versendet) bis Dienstag gedauert. Relativ lange... DHL hat bei Sperrgut wesentlich längere Laufzeiten.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. Mai 2007)

Respekt an Canyon, langsam scheint es ja vorwärts zu gehen


----------



## MIBO (25. Mai 2007)

@ Moonshaker & Fox hunter


was gibt´s neues? Habt ihr die Torques abgeholt? ist alles glatt gelaufen?


----------



## fox hunter (25. Mai 2007)

@ all

leute ich hab mein torque. es ist ein traum. alles ist vergessen. grad ne kleine runde gefahren. einfach super. bergauf top und bergab ein traum. und es liegt echt gut in der luft.
so jetzt noch en bischen schlafen und dann ab nach bayern 
fotos gibts dann. das bike liegt schon im auto. 
also leute das warten hat sich gelohnt, freut euch auf die bikes.

optitune war zwar nicht gemacht, wurden falsche federn gelifert. feder bekomme ich nachgeschickt und ich hab ne pumpe dabei bekommen. mir aber jetzt auch egal. das bike ist einfach der oberhammer.

ach ja, das rot ist dunkler als auf den fotos in der galerie. aber auch anders als auf der homepage. aber halt fett. wie gesagt, fotos gibts nach dem urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted90713 (25. Mai 2007)

HOLA!

Es wäre super, wenn die Glücklichen, die ihr Rad schon ihr Eigen nennen dürfen, eine kurze Historie zu ihrer Bestellung schreiben bevor sie das Wartezimmer verlassen: (Bestimmt hilfreich für die noch Wartenden... )
z.B.

Bestellt in KW 18
Modell: Torque FR 7.0
Bestellbestätigung KW 18 (voraus. Montagetermin KW 21)
Bestätigung Montage/ Bezahlung KW 23
Lieferung erhalten: KW 24

Danke im voraus!
Ahoi.


----------



## DGT 07 (25. Mai 2007)

ES ist da  es ist wirklich fertig    fahre es morgen abholen
Bestellt     14.02.06
Montagetermin  19 kw
ES 7  (XL)
Ich war heute nach nem Stumpjumper ausschau halten, hätte das morgen
bestellt und bei Canyon storniert. Aber sch....egal!! ES ist endlich fertig  .
Mfg
DGT


----------



## xpla (25. Mai 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Also bei mir hats von Donnerstag (versendet) bis Dienstag gedauert. Relativ lange... DHL hat bei Sperrgut wesentlich längere Laufzeiten.



DHL ist unter jeder Kritik !!!


----------



## DaMudda (25. Mai 2007)

Ick habs!! YES!! Heute geholt - ESX in Grün. Farbe sieht super aus - lasst euch nicht verunsichern.
Hab noch ein Foto vom Infian-Summer-Red. Kommt sehr gediegen matt daher - kein Vergleich zum billig wirkenden Proto!!

KAUFT LEUTE KAUFT!!

Strahler sind nach der ersten kürzeren Ausfahrt  / Einfahrt abgekommen, Bikecomputer ist installiert und fette ODI-Lock-On-Grips sind auch dran. Bremsscheibe klingelt auch super - spart Gewicht...
In Sachen Natural-Rabatt ist man mir bei Canyon auch sehr entgegengekommen!!
Super Sache!! Fotos folgen...

KAUFT LEUTE KAUFT!!

Hab noch ein Foto vom Indian-Summer-Red. Ist zwar unscharf aber die Farbe ist halbwegs realistisch drauf...kommt sehr gediegen matt daher - kein Vergleich zum billig wirkenden Proto!!


----------



## Nerv(us) (26. Mai 2007)

Ooohh man wie geil sieht das ESX in grün aus, ich kanns jetzt entgültig nicht mehr aushalten. Bald platzt mir der Arsch.
Denke bei mir werden es noch 2 Wochen Wartezeit sein. 
Oberhammer das Bike, schei** man, echt.....wie geil !!!


----------



## Moonshaker (26. Mai 2007)

So ich auch meins, bin grad noch am Umbau, Holzfeller Triple schon dranne.

Beim abholen standen mehrere Bikes da, mich wundert das sie noch einmal verschieben.







Ich werd heut abend oder morgen mich Richtung Italien (Lago) in Bewegung setzen.

Mfg MooN


----------



## Luis72 (26. Mai 2007)

bärig, Moon

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum bike 

Luis

APROPO: welche bikes standen noch da??


----------



## Moonshaker (26. Mai 2007)

2 FR 7 und ein t9 glaub ich.

moon


----------



## Luis72 (26. Mai 2007)

fürwahr  - äusserst verwunderlich!
Erst gestern haben einige von uns von der hotline zu hören bekommen, dass es zwar Fr7, aber keine FR8 oder andere Torques zu versenden gibt. (Wegen interner Probleme...)   
Wir kennen uns langsam aber sicher überhaupt nicht mehr aus *kopfschüttel*

Vielleicht weiss Michael Staab etwas darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (26. Mai 2007)

Ich hab grad noch Probs wie ich den 2fach umwerfer auf 3fach umstellen kann.

weiß da einer bescheid?



*DONE*


MooN


----------



## MIBO (26. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> 2 FR 7 und ein t9 glaub ich.
> 
> moon



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS? ein *T9*???? das wär der Gipfel.
Kann mir nicht vostellen das noch jemand vor mir ein T9 bestellt hat und mein T9 wird offiziell erst nächste Woche zusammen gebaut


----------



## Luis72 (26. Mai 2007)

#Moon

pass vielleicht am Brenner auf, da ist momentan bis nach Sterzing Stau..., (Haufenweise Camper...)
aber falls du abends fährst, ist er vielleicht wieder aufgelöst


----------



## fitze (26. Mai 2007)

@Moon: Glückwunsch! Sieht sehr geil aus!  
Das heisst für mich jetzt aber Dienstag Morgen nehm ich die Hotline auseinander. Ich hab nämlich Freitag extra nochmal angerufen und der Typ meinte: Es wird heute sicher kein FR8 abgeholt!

Schönen Urlaub

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Moonshaker (26. Mai 2007)

Meins ging anscheinend in Sonderproduktion.  (was auch immer das heißen mag).
Aber komisch is es schon, da ich erst Mitte Januar bestellt hab.

@Fitze. ich würd denen echt Feuer unterm arsch machen.

mfg MooN


----------



## LosRochos (26. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Ich hab grad noch Probs wie ich den 2fach umwerfer auf 3fach umstellen kann.
> 
> weiß da einer bescheid?
> 
> ...



Das kommt auf den Schalthebel an - hat er 2 oder 3 Raster? am Umwerfer kannste nur mit den Begrenzungsschrauben innnen und aussen begrenzen, damit die Kette nicht runterfällt.

... mein T8 soll kommende Woche zusammengebaut werden - hoffe auch wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (26. Mai 2007)

hat dir das der Hotline Vogel gezwitschert ? 
Wann hast du denn eigentlich bestellt Los Rochos?

MfG
Luis


----------



## simp (26. Mai 2007)

Habe gestern ein Torque FR 8.0 bestellt  

Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin: vor mitte Juni... 

Jetzt heißts geduldig sein


----------



## LosRochos (26. Mai 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> hat dir das der Hotline Vogel gezwitschert ?
> Wann hast du denn eigentlich bestellt Los Rochos?
> 
> MfG
> Luis



Bestellt Mitte März. Erster Termin sollte 18. KW sein. Habe weder Post noch Mail von den Knallköppen bekommen. Aber selber schon 1000 mal angerufen.

Hab dem Typen an der Hotline gesagt, dass ich das Dingen auch gerne selber zusammenbauen würde - dann wüsste ich wenigstens dass alles ordentlich ist. Da war er leicht angepisst und fragte ob ich Kritik äussern wollte. Aber wenn mir schon einer nen Flaschenhalte fürs Torque dazuschenken will, kann ich ja nur an seiner Kompetenz zweifeln.


----------



## Luis72 (26. Mai 2007)

*lach* der Witz mit dem Flaschenhalter ist gut  

Die Einhaltung der Bestellreihenfolge bei Canyon treibt einem allerdings den Puls auf 180 !


----------



## LosRochos (26. Mai 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> *lach* der Witz mit dem Flaschenhalter ist gut
> 
> Die Einhaltung der Bestellreihenfolge bei Canyon treibt einem allerdings den Puls auf 180 !



Denke mal die haben Lieferprobleme mit den Schutzblechen, Gepäckträgern, Dynamos und Beleuchtungssets, sowie den wunderschönen Speichenstrahlern um damit alle Torques nachzurüsten. 

... gut dass ich meins ohne bestellt habe


----------



## Moonshaker (26. Mai 2007)

LOL.... 

die Speichenstrahler brauchst nicht nachrüsten, die sind auch an einem TFR 8.0 schon im Preis in begriffen und schon von seitens Canyon vormontiert. 

hab mir jetzt noch n Seitenspiegel links hingebaut, super stylisch  
*Scherzbeiseite*

Gerade hat mich der Wald wieder ausgespuckt, das Bike ist der Hammer. Den Hinterbau einzustellen wird wohl noch 1 Woche dauern, aber fühlt sich schon ganz OK an. Die Gabel arbeitet HAMMER.
Ich musste die Gabel kein einziges Mal zum Uphill absenken, und mit 160 mm fährt es sich doch noch super bergauf. Runter steht einem das Grinsen ins Gesicht geschrieben, super sensibel und man steht wirklich mitten im Bike.

ECHT DER HAMMER bisher.... das warten hat sich doch gelohnt.

P.S. Ein *NEGATIVPUNKT:*Die Speichen sind einfach zu dünn für mein Gewicht, hab jetzt schon nach 2 Sprüngen nen fetten Seitenschlag. Gleich meine DEETRAK rein dann ist dem auch abgeholfen.


MooN


----------



## Melchior (26. Mai 2007)

Schade meins ist heute noch nicht gekommen :-( Gestern wurde es versand.


----------



## klogrinder (26. Mai 2007)

@moon was wiegst du?wie groß bist du?
nicht dass ich mar da Gedanken über den LRS am ESX machen muss, denn das sind doch die gleichen oder?


----------



## LosRochos (26. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> LOL....
> 
> P.S. Ein *NEGATIVPUNKT:*Die Speichen sind einfach zu dünn für mein Gewicht, hab jetzt schon nach 2 Sprüngen nen fetten Seitenschlag. Gleich meine DEETRAK rein dann ist dem auch abgeholfen.
> 
> ...




Denke nicht, dass es an Deinem Gewicht liegt. Die maschinell eingespeichten Laufräder sind oft nicht ordentlich gespannt..... hatten wir bei uns im Laden früher ganz oft.

Zieh die Dinger mal ordentlich nach, dann wirds wohl funktionieren. Wenn sie zu dünn wären, würden die Köpfe an der Nabe abreissen!


----------



## two wheels (26. Mai 2007)

Mal ne Frage zur MWST. Bei mir als Schweizer werden ja die 19% (??) D-MWST abgezogen. Habe heute mal aus Interesse nachgerechnet und festgestellt, das die nur 16% abgezogen haben!
Liege ich nun mit 19% falsch oder Canyon mit 16%, meinte die wurde auf den 1.1.07 erhöht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (26. Mai 2007)

Hi, tja was soll ich sagen. Ich hab das ESX 8 endlich!!! 
Außer dass der vordere Bremskörper leicht durch den Karton nach außen ragte und entsprechende Lackabschürfungen aufweist (der ganze Bikeguard war irgendwie stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen) scheint alles in Ordnung, außer evtl.:

(Ich hoffe ich irre mich, da ich mich mit Steckachsen null auskenne)
Muss da nicht für die Seite ggü. dem Spanner irgendso eine Art Kontermutter vorhanden sein? Jedenfalls gibt's da ein Gewinde, aber ich finde zum Geier bei dem ganzen Zubehör keine Mutter. Wenn das so ist dreh ich durch, da wieder warten angesagt ist...Im Zusammenhang mit dem Lackschaden an der Bremse muß Canyon da noch mal was locker machen, aber ich will jetzt kein dummes Zeug labern für den Fall, daß mir hier irgendwas bei der Montage der Steckachse entgeht.  

Eine Frage noch, (aber die habe ich im Grunde schon selbst durch die Explosion-Darstellung der Pike geklärt): Das da nur eine Feder drin ist und entsprechend auch nur eine Austauschfeder von Optitune mitgeliefert wird hat seine Richtigkeit nehme ich an? Is eigentlich egal, weil man die eh nie wieder braucht - mich interessiert's halt nur.
Etwas positives: Die Syntace P6 is aus Carbon.

Ich sehe euren Antworten dankend und mit Spannung entgegen - will dem Teil seinen ersten Ausritt gönnen und bekomme das vordere Laufrad nicht montiert - es ist zum mäusemelken..-p


----------



## klogrinder (26. Mai 2007)

HI, gratuliere zum Bike
also das mit der Steckachse, ich weiß nicht ganz genau was du meinst, aber ich hab das so gemacht(hatte da vorher auch keinen Plan davon ) wie in der Anleitung,Laufrad rein Steckachse durch schieben un dann drehen bis aus is,denn im Ausfallende der Pike links ist ein Gewinde, danach hebel umklappen an der Steckachse und dicht is das Ding
Von einer Mutter weiß ich da nix, die Steckachse schaut dann links wieder ein bisschen aus der Pike raus, ich hofef du hast es jetzt, sonst sag Bescheid und ich geh kurz in Kller und mach ein Bild


----------



## DoubleU (26. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> HI, gratuliere zum Bike
> also das mit der Steckachse, ich weiß nicht ganz genau was du meinst, aber ich hab das so gemacht(hatte da vorher auch keinen Plan davon ) wie in der Anleitung,Laufrad rein Steckachse durch schieben un dann drehen bis aus is,denn im Ausfallende der Pike links ist ein Gewinde, danach hebel umklappen an der Steckachse und dicht is das Ding


 
*hust* das Gewinde ist im Ausfallende? Da hab ich eigentlich schon geschaut, aber da sind nur 2 riesige Öffnungen auf beiden Seiten ohne Gewinde. Aber ich gehe noch mal unaufällig nachschauen und tue dann so als hätte ich die Frage nie gestelllt falls ich da was übersehen habe...
Danke erstmal!


----------



## klogrinder (26. Mai 2007)

Ich mach dir mal schnell ein Foto und editiere hier wenns da is


----------



## DoubleU (26. Mai 2007)

Ehem...sorry für meine Blödheit. Ich hab das Gewinde wohl irgendwie auf der rechten Seite erwartet und links nicht richtig nachgeschaut...lol.
Ok, das Thema wäre durch....*ich schleich mich unaufällig weg* hehe

Danke dir vielmals!


----------



## klogrinder (26. Mai 2007)

Kein Ding, dann kann ich das Bild wieder löschen
Viel Spass beim fahren


----------



## B.Z. (26. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur MWST. Bei mir als Schweizer werden ja die 19% (??) D-MWST abgezogen. Habe heute mal aus Interesse nachgerechnet und festgestellt, das die nur 16% abgezogen haben!
> Liege ich nun mit 19% falsch oder Canyon mit 16%, meinte die wurde auf den 1.1.07 erhöht



Wann hast Du dein bike bestellt? Für Leistungen, die 2006 erbracht wurden, wird auch heute noch der MwSt.-Satz 16% angesetzt, alle Leistungen, die 2007 erbracht wurden, werden mit 19% MwSt versteuert.

Logischerweise muss beim Export dann auch der tatsächliche MwSt-Satz in Abzug gebracht werden.

In deinem Fall dürfte es sich also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um einen Fehler seitens Canyon handeln, da kaum vorstellbar ist, dass dein bike bereits 2006 fertiggestellt wurde...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## two wheels (26. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Antwort! Habe mir schon gedacht, dass Canyon es verhängt hat. Zum Glück hab ich nachgerechnet.

Habe das Bike erst vor 2 Wochen bestellt!
Heisst wohl, Montag nochmal bei Canyon anrufen! Habt ihr am Mo auch frei bzw. Canyon?


----------



## DoubleU (26. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Kein Ding, dann kann ich das Bild wieder löschen
> Viel Spass beim fahren


 
Danke dir! Wird jetzt schon fast ein nightride aber ich muss raus! 

Das war wieder mal ein Kapitel aus der langen Geschichte "Kaum macht mans richtig schon funktioniert's"  Hehe

So long, bin mal unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (26. Mai 2007)

@ two wheels

Pfingsmontag ist Feiertag.


----------



## two wheels (26. Mai 2007)

Och, 
Dann warte ich halt bis Di! Danke


----------



## Moonshaker (27. Mai 2007)

187 cm groß und 85 kg

moon


----------



## klogrinder (27. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> 187 cm groß und 85 kg
> 
> moon



ok da hab ich noch 16kg luft


----------



## Staabi (27. Mai 2007)

@ Two_Wheels:

Umsatzsteuer wird auf den 100 aufgeschlagen:

Also, als Beispiel: 

Nettopreis 100,- Euro + 19%Umsatzsteuer = 119,- Euro Brutto

Du wirst gerechnet haben 119/100. Du hast also die 119,-Euro als 100% genommen. Da wir Dir jetzt 100,- Euro berechnet haben und Du von den 119,-als 100% ausgegangen und fatalerweise 19,- Euro von 119,-ziemlich genau 16% entsprichst denkst Du, das bei uns der alte Umsatzsteuersatz abgezogen wurde. Dem ist leider nicht so.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

Staabi schrieb:


> Umsatzsteuer wird auf den 100 aufgeschlagen:
> 
> Also, als Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich im Forum noch nix dazu Posten sondern es erstmal bei der Mail belassen, aber da du es selber ansprichst:
Muss man das verstehen?  Ich habs mir jetzt 5x durchgelesen und habs nicht kapiert. Und ich bin nicht der einzige...
Der 100%-Preis inkl. 19% MwSt ist fÃ¼r mein XC6.0 1799â¬, darum steht da "inkl. MwSt zzgl. Versand". Rechnet man nun die 16% weg, erhÃ¤lt man die (mir verrechneten) 1511.16â¬. Der Preis aber mit 19% Abzug betrÃ¤gt 1457.19â¬!

MwSt hin oder her: Mir wurden die Bar Ends zum ZubehÃ¶rpreis und nicht zum Neuradpreis belastet, das macht auch nochmal 5â¬!

Habe meine Mail an [email protected], an Daniel und an dich direkt Versendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (27. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich im Forum noch nix dazu Posten sondern es erstmal bei der Mail belassen, aber da du es selber ansprichst:
> Muss man das verstehen?  Ich habs mir jetzt 5x durchgelesen und habs nicht kapiert. Und ich bin nicht der einzige...
> Der 100%-Preis inkl. 19% MwSt ist für mein XC6.0 1799, darum steht da "inkl. MwSt zzgl. Versand". Rechnet man nun die 16% weg, erhält man die (mir verrechneten) 1511.16. Der Preis aber mit 19% Abzug beträgt 1457.19!
> 
> ...



Müßen nicht, sollten schon ... Rechnung von Hundert und Rechnung in Hundert.

Der 100% Preis inkl. 19% Mwst für ein XC6.0 ist nicht 100% sondern 120% bzw. in .de 119%. 100% ist der Preis ohne Mwst. Der Betrag inklusive Steuer ist der Bruttobetrag, ohne der Nettobetrag.


----------



## DoubleU (27. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich im Forum noch nix dazu Posten sondern es erstmal bei der Mail belassen, aber da du es selber ansprichst:
> Muss man das verstehen?  Ich habs mir jetzt 5x durchgelesen und habs nicht kapiert. Und ich bin nicht der einzige...
> Der 100%-Preis inkl. 19% MwSt ist fÃ¼r mein XC6.0 1799â¬, darum steht da "inkl. MwSt zzgl. Versand". Rechnet man nun die 16% weg, erhÃ¤lt man die (mir verrechneten) 1511.16â¬. Der Preis aber mit 19% Abzug betrÃ¤gt 1457.19â¬!
> 
> ...


 
Das ist simple Mathematik - wenn du von einem Betrag der 119 % entspricht (also Netto + Mwst) 19 % abziehst erhÃ¤lst du mitnichten den Nettopreis sondern einen geringeren (weil in dem Moment die 100 % Basis eine andere bzw. grÃ¶Ãer ist).
Denk drÃ¼ber nach - ist einfach nur logisch.


----------



## two wheels (27. Mai 2007)

Staabi schrieb:


> @ Two_Wheels:
> 
> Umsatzsteuer wird auf den 100 aufgeschlagen:
> 
> ...



Hey Michael

Danke für deine Antwort!
ESX 7 (1699 Euro) - 19% = 1376.19 Euro, verrechnet wurden mir aber 1472.73 Euro, also definitiv wurde hier nur 16% abgezogen!
Das selbe beim Optitune! Hier wurden mir auch nur 16% abgezogen!

Ich nehme mal an beim Versand/ Bikeguard muss ich die MWST trotzdem bezahlen, da mir hier der volle Betrag verrechnet wurde und die Dienstleitung des Versandes ja in Deutschland erfolgt!

Ich habe Dir und Daniel auch noch ne Mail dazu geschrieben. 
Ich will hier auch kein Aufstand machen, ich will einfach das mir das richtige berechnet wird, sind ja doch mehr als 50 Euro Differenz die schlicht und einfach mir gehören.  

Ich hoffe wir können das im Vorfeld ohne viel Aufwand und Bürokratie erledigen! Vielen Dank

two wheels


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

Klingt ganz einfach und logisch was staabi, xpla und DoubleU uns versuchen zu erklÃ¤ren, macht irgendwie in meinen Augen aber keinen sinn? (Nicht bÃ¶se gemeint!)

two wheels und ich sind der Meinung: Preis - 19% = Das, was einem Schweizer Verrechnet werden mÃ¼sste?
Denn die 1799â¬ fÃ¼r mein XC6.0 sind (so sehe ich das an) 100%, denn ein Deutscher zahlt ja auch nicht mehr oder weniger. Logischerweise mÃ¼ssten da einfach 19% abgezogen werden, damit einem Schweizer die MwSt nicht berechnet wird?


----------



## xpla (27. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Hey Michael
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort!
> ESX 7 (1699 Euro) - 19% = 1376.19 Euro, verrechnet wurden mir aber 1472.73 Euro, also definitiv wurde hier nur 16% abgezogen!
> ...




1.699 = 119%

Ich möchte 1% davon.

1.699 / 119 oder noch einfacher, ich möchte 100% von 119%

1.699 / 1,19 = 1.427,73

Bei nem mwst Satz von 19%.

Kannst noch mal alle genauen Daten posten, zum Nachrechnen?


----------



## B.Z. (27. Mai 2007)

Ist das so schwer?  

Brutto: 1.699 â¬, das entspricht 119%

./. 1,19 = Nettopreis: 1.427,73

Kontrolle:

1.427,73 â¬ + 19% MwSt. = 1.699,00 â¬

Also ist die Canyon-Rechnung korrekt. Alles andere hÃ¤tte mich auch gewundert. Die werden ihre Rechnungen wohl mit Buchhaltungsprogrammen erstellen, die mit den gÃ¼ltigen StuersÃ¤tzen programmiert sind. 

LG

Bernd


----------



## Staabi (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,



> ESX 7 (1699 Euro) - 19% = 1376.19 Euro, verrechnet wurden mir aber 1472.73 Euro, also definitiv wurde hier nur 16% abgezogen!
> Das selbe beim Optitune! Hier wurden mir auch nur 16% abgezogen!



Wahrscheinlich wurden Dir 14*27*,73 Euro berechnet? OK, dann hier nochmals:

1699.- Euro = 119%
1427.73 = 100%
1427,73 (100%) *1,19 (19%)= 1699,- (119%)

Also, unsere Berechnung ist richtig. Umsatzsteuer wird auf das Hundert aufgeschlagen, deshalb kannst Du von 1699,- nicht einfach 19% abziehen.

mehr hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umsatzsteuer

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## two wheels (27. Mai 2007)

Danke!

Jetzs dämmerts langsam 
Das heisst ja dann aber, dass ihr (D/A) alle im Prinzip 119% für das Bike bezahlt und nicht 100%!
Verstehs irgendwie, aber irgendwie noch nicht so ganz

@xpla

ESX 6 = 1699 Euro (1472.73 Euro verrechnet)
Optitune = 48 Euro (40.34 verrechnet)
Versand/ Guard = 49.80 Euro (49.80 verrechnet)
Schaltauge = ?? Euro (8.32 verrechnet)
COAST Aufkleber = gratis


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Also ist die Canyon-Rechnung korrekt. Alles andere hÃ¤tte mich auch gewundert. Die werden ihre Rechnungen wohl mit Buchhaltungsprogrammen erstellen, die mit den gÃ¼ltigen StuersÃ¤tzen programmiert sind.



Dass Canyon eine Software braucht war mir auch sehr klar. Kann ja sein dass man da mal vergisst auf 19% umzuschalten, Menschen sind auch nur Gewohnheitstiere und bÃ¶se wars ja auch nicht gemeint 



Staabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wurden Dir 14*27*,73 Euro berechnet? OK, dann hier nochmals:
> 
> ...



Hmmh, ok, das war die klÃ¤rende Antwort. Ein wirres System, scheint aber aufzugehn. Trotzdem habt ihr mir die BarEnds fÃ¼r 5â¬ zuviel berechnet...

Danke an Michael und den Rest fÃ¼r die aufklÃ¤rung.


----------



## two wheels (27. Mai 2007)

Ja, das möchte ich auch sagen!
War nicht böse gemeint, habs in dem Fall einfach nicht verstanden und auch wenns nicht mein Fehler gewesen wäre, wärs auch nicht weiter schlimm gewesen, da man ja miteinander reden kann!

Danke euch für die Hilfe!  Bin froh, dass das nun geklärt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

Und ich bin froh dass meine nÃ¤chste Bestellung bei Canyon 5â¬ weniger kostet.  Immer gut, irgendwo Geld gelagert zu haben, so verpufft man dieses nicht


----------



## braintrust (27. Mai 2007)

super, dann könnt ihr ja biken gehen und uns hier WARTEN lassen


----------



## two wheels (27. Mai 2007)

Ne, ich muss auch noch warten!
Bike kommt nächste oder anfang übernächste Woche *festdranlaub* 
Hoffe es klappt alles...


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (27. Mai 2007)

ich warte auch noch auf mein bereits montiertes und bezahltes Bike.


----------



## Jacki.de (28. Mai 2007)

FREU, FREU .....   
Als am Donnerstag unser Postbote rückwärts unsere Einfahrt reinkurvte (das gabs noch nie) wusste ich es war so weit.
Ein schickes großes schwarzes Paket gaaaanz für mich alleine!
Inhalt: ein schickes weißes WXC8.0.

Schnell aufgebaut (aufbauen lassen und geholfen und viele gute Ratschläge gegeben) und dann endlich die erste Fahrt. 

Naja unbeschreiblich, megaklasse, einfach g....l, mir fallen soviele Superlative gar nicht ein. Inzwischen hab ich meinem WXC auch meine Lieblingsstrecke durch den Wald gezeigt und bin noch mehr begeistert.

Die böse Zeit des Wartens, das Verspottet werden weil ich mir das bieten lasse, einschließlich der mitleidigen Blicke gehören nun endlich der Vergangenheit an.

Vor mir liegen hoffentlich viele Touren bei hoffentlich besten Bikewetter.
Also an alle die warten: *ES LOHNT SICH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vtrkalle (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jacki.de gratuliere, hast du auch anstlle des Umwerfers SRAM X.7 einen X.9 erhalten? 
Weitere Fotos in der große Canyon-gallerie



Jacki.de schrieb:


> FREU, FREU .....
> Als am Donnerstag unser Postbote rückwärts unsere Einfahrt reinkurvte (das gabs noch nie) wusste ich es war so weit.
> Ein schickes großes schwarzes Paket gaaaanz für mich alleine!
> Inhalt: ein schickes weißes WXC8.0.
> ...


----------



## allesagentoni (28. Mai 2007)

Grüße ...!

Folgende Erfahrungen musste ich mit Canyon machen...

Ich bin aus dem schönen Thüringen nach Koblenz gefahren (ca. 400km) um mir das neue RC 9.0 anzuschauen und kurz probezusitzen. Fand das Rad seit der ersten Sichtung optisch sehr gelungen und bestellte das Teil schließlich noch im Shop in der 7ten KW 2007 Größe M. Das Lieferversprechen lautete, ich würde das Rad spätestens 10 KW bei mir haben. Weit verfehlt...
Für die Osterfeiertage KW 15 war der Bike-Urlaub in Spanien gebucht, doch ich musste mein altes Cannondale Hardtail mitnehmen. Für Männertag KW 20 war eine große Biketour geplant und ich als Vereinsvorsitzender war ständig in der Not, zu erklären, weshalb das längst bestellte Rad noch immer nicht da ist. Das war vor 14 Tagen...
Wir haben nun die KW 22. Davon abgesehen, dass niemand dieser Firma es für nötig hält, mich zu unterrichten, dass sich die Lieferung verzögert, würde ich auf meine Bitte um Auskunft immer um 3-4 Wochen hingehalten. Canyon ist dreimal in Lieferverzug getreten und das Rad, habe ich noch immer nicht.

MFG


----------



## two wheels (28. Mai 2007)

Sorry, aber dann verstehe ich nicht warum du stornierst?
Ich lass mir höchstens eine Verschiebung gefallen, egal wie geil das Bike ist und egal wie lange andere warten müssen/ mussten!
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Abmachung eine Abmachung, punkt!

Rumjammern nützt da wenig, da muss man einfach auch mal konsequent sein, auch wenns dann halt ein paar Euro mehr kostet!


----------



## Nerv(us) (28. Mai 2007)

Jacki.de schrieb:


> FREU, FREU .....
> Als am Donnerstag unser Postbote rückwärts unsere Einfahrt reinkurvte (das gabs noch nie) wusste ich es war so weit.
> Ein schickes großes schwarzes Paket gaaaanz für mich alleine!
> Inhalt: ein schickes weißes WXC8.0.
> ...



Gratuliere dir auch nochmal zum Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacki.de (28. Mai 2007)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Hallo Jacki.de gratuliere, hast du auch anstlle des Umwerfers SRAM X.7 einen X.9 erhalten?
> Weitere Fotos in der große Canyon-gallerie



Du hast recht, es ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, aber statt dem versprochenen x.7-Umwerfers ist ein x.9er dran. Wertet meine Freude natürlich noch mal auf.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Nerv(us) (28. Mai 2007)

Jacki.de schrieb:


> FREU, FREU .....
> Als am Donnerstag unser Postbote rückwärts unsere Einfahrt reinkurvte (das gabs noch nie) wusste ich es war so weit.
> Ein schickes großes schwarzes Paket gaaaanz für mich alleine!
> Inhalt: ein schickes weißes WXC8.0.
> ...



Gratuliere dir auch nochmal zum Bike. Was ist denn deine Lieblingsstrecke in Eschwege wenn ich fragen darf? Hoffe Canyon arbeitet ihre Kunden regional ab, wenn sie sich schon überhaupt nicht an das Bestelldatum richten  
Viel Spaß noch und ich hoffe, ich kann auch bald unsere Wälder hier unsicher machen.


----------



## Jacki.de (28. Mai 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Gratuliere dir auch nochmal zum Bike. Was ist denn deine Lieblingsstrecke in Eschwege wenn ich fragen darf? Hoffe Canyon arbeitet ihre Kunden regional ab, wenn sie sich schon überhaupt nicht an das Bestelldatum richten
> Viel Spaß noch und ich hoffe, ich kann auch bald unsere Wälder hier unsicher machen.



Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken: Hessenring - Blaue Kuppe (Schießstand) - Waldweg über Lotzenkopf und Hundsrück auf den Kopf zwischen Langenhain und Röhrda. Von dort entweder über den 24/25er Wanderweg nach Reichensachsen oder durch den Wald nach Röhrda und von dort über Gut Harmutshausen nach Boyneburgk - Wichmannshausen - ESW.

Ansonsten die Wälder Richtung Meißner, oder Leuchtberg, oder Schlierbach oder, oder, oder.

Bin selbst auch immer dankbar für neue Anregungen.


----------



## Nerv(us) (29. Mai 2007)

Glaube die Richtung schlage ich dann auch mal wieder ein, wenn das Canyon ENDLICH da ist. Sind ja fette Wege, wie überall hier. Silberklippe, Hörne... usw nicht zu vergessen


----------



## tom23" (29. Mai 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Gratuliere dir auch nochmal zum Bike.



Du hast AmmuNation also den Nick geklaut


----------



## Nerv(us) (29. Mai 2007)

Nein.Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (29. Mai 2007)

weil er gut passen würde. Nix für ungut, Ammu, hab dich lieb.


----------



## Luis72 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo "Warte-Kollegen" 

weiss zufällig inzwischen jemand von euch, wie es mit den Torques aussieht?

Mir gehts jetzt schon wie Moonshaker: hab am 10. Juni Urlaub gebucht und anbezahlt und wenn die das Rad erst ab 04. Juni bauen wollen, steh ich ohne Rad da...

MfG
Luis


----------



## gentic (29. Mai 2007)

ist heute einer schon bei der s******-"gewinnhotline" durchgekommen?

du rufst an.. "alle im blablabla"... 10sec später.. "...immer noch blablabla...wird getrent WEGEN DEN KOSTEN"

ICH WILL SELBER ENTSCHEIDEN WIE LANGE ICH IN DIESER SCHEISS WARTESCHLANGE BIN und nicht ständig rausgeschmissen werden... und dann noch die dumme franzosemusik.. DIE NEEERVT. hoffentlich liest irgendeiner von canyon das!

MICH NERVTS ICH WILL DOCH NUR DIE SCHEISSTRACKINGNUMMER


----------



## Jacki.de (29. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> ist heute einer schon bei der s******-"gewinnhotline" durchgekommen?
> 
> du rufst an.. "alle im blablabla"... 10sec später.. "...immer noch blablabla...wird getrent WEGEN DEN KOSTEN"
> 
> ...



Dieses Theater kenne ich auch nur zu gut und diese Musik auswendig.
Was immer funktioniert hat war sofort wieder Wahlwiederholung und das mit ziemlicher Ausdauer. Nach 30 bis 45 Minuten bin ich dann immer durchgekommen.
Diese Automatische Trennung finde ich auch ziemlich daneben, da sicher die Mehrheit inzwischen Telefonflat hat und nach 1 Minute kann man noch nicht wirklich von unnötigen Kosten reden.


----------



## xstephanx (29. Mai 2007)

mir gehts genauso   , ich versuch jetzt schon seit ca. 2 stunden, jemanden zu erreichen, damit ich mir mein torque frx bestellen kann.

naja....bin ja eigentlich ein geduldiger mensch....aber schon langsam geht´s damit dem ende zu....

lg


----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2007)

muahahahahah


----------



## gentic (29. Mai 2007)

xstephanx schrieb:


> mir gehts genauso   , ich versuch jetzt schon seit ca. 2 stunden, jemanden zu erreichen, damit ich mir mein torque frx bestellen kann.
> 
> naja....bin ja eigentlich ein geduldiger mensch....aber schon langsam geht´s damit dem ende zu....
> 
> lg



kannst du wenn du durchkommst grad nach meiner tracking nummer fragen? 

wir könnten hier ja sammeln.. und wenn einer druchkommt quetscht er sie aus


----------



## xstephanx (29. Mai 2007)

NEEEEEEEIN das torque frx 9.0 is AUSVERKAUFT...es ist nur noch in S verfügbar    :kotz:  

ich bin echt fast am heulen....jetzt hätt ich das nötige kleingeld und das bike gibts nimmer.....

was nun?
ich könnt kotzen.....

verdammt,
stephan


edit: @ gentic
     hab deinen eintrag erst jetzt gelesen....ich hätt schon für dich gefragt, aber leider hab ichs zu spät gelesen, sorry


----------



## gentic (29. Mai 2007)

xstephanx schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEIN das torque frx 9.0 is AUSVERKAUFT...es ist nur noch in S verfügbar    :kotz:
> 
> ich bin echt fast am heulen....jetzt hätt ich das nötige kleingeld und das bike gibts nimmer.....
> 
> ...




 du hättest eh nicht die daten gehabt..


tutet mir leid mit deinem bike!


----------



## solberg (29. Mai 2007)

und bitte mal nach den esx6 fragen die wirklicht letzte woche fertig sein sollten.  alletklarhausterein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (29. Mai 2007)

vielleicht ein FR Modell nehmen und geg.falls noch was ändern.##


eine wirkliche Alternative ist das natürlich nicht....
evtl. dann doch woanders umsehen.


----------



## Jacki.de (29. Mai 2007)

xstephanx schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEIN das torque frx 9.0 is AUSVERKAUFT...es ist nur noch in S verfügbar    :kotz:
> 
> ich bin echt fast am heulen....jetzt hätt ich das nötige kleingeld und das bike gibts nimmer.....
> 
> ...



So ging es mir im letzten Jahr, war Anfang Juni in Koblenz, das WXC Probegefahren und wollt nicht mehr runter. Mein Kommentar das oder keins.
DAS ging aber nicht ..... weil ausverkauft.
Hab micht selbst vertröstet bis zur neuen Saison und im November vor Schaltung der HP schon bestellt. 
Musste nun auch noch bis letzten Donnerstag warten. 
Aber im nachhinein bin ich froh, dass ich das 07er Modell habe, weil es noch g..ler ist als das 06er.
Das nur als kleiner Trost!


----------



## xstephanx (29. Mai 2007)

ich bin echt am boden zerstört.....so ein verdammter mist!

naja, ich werd mich jetzt erstmal von diesem üblen schock erholen...und mich ein bisschen umsehen....

-kaputt-


----------



## braintrust (29. Mai 2007)

sagtma... ich hab am freitag überwiesen bzw kohle wurde abgebucht...wann kann ich denn damit rechnen dass die das bike losschicken?! müsste doch heute oder morgen losgehen oder seh ich das falsch? DHL braucht doch auch nochma 2 tage..dann müsste das teil echt freitag oder samstag da sein ?
wie sind da eure versand-zeit-erfahrungen?


----------



## fox hunter (29. Mai 2007)

so bin zurück aus dem urlaub und raus aus dem wartezimmer. das torque ist einfach super. bilder in der gallerie.


----------



## tschobi (29. Mai 2007)

Das ist ganz unterschiedlich! kann im Extremfall bis zu 5Tage dauern. Meist gehts aber schneller. bei mir waren es meist 2Tage.
Kommt auch drauf an von welcher bank zu welcher. Die Säcke arbeiten dann in den 5 Tagen noch mit dem Geld.

Du hast dein bike auf jeden Fall am weekend.


----------



## franzf (29. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> sagtma... ich hab am freitag überwiesen bzw kohle wurde abgebucht...wann kann ich denn damit rechnen dass die das bike losschicken?! müsste doch heute oder morgen losgehen oder seh ich das falsch? DHL braucht doch auch nochma 2 tage..dann müsste das teil echt freitag oder samstag da sein ?
> wie sind da eure versand-zeit-erfahrungen?


Bei der Bestellung eines Kumpels dachten wir auch "Überweisung per Online-Banking verbucht, alles klaro". Nur interessiert die Versender (wird nicht nur bei Canyon, oder Bikes, so sein) das nicht, wann das bei dir abgebucht erscheint, sondern nur, wann das Geld bei denen auf dem Konto steht (besser: wann die es realisieren). Das waren in diesem Fall 3 Werktage ab Sichtung im Online-Kontoauszug.
Insgesamt war das Bike (trotz non-Express) 7 Tage nach Bestellung zu Hause.

Viel Glück für dich 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## klogrinder (29. Mai 2007)

@foxhunter:da sind keine Bilder!


----------



## Dickie76 (29. Mai 2007)

So Leute ich dann mal weg.

Mein grünes ESX 7 (grün) kam am Freitag noch an (ich war natürlich schon unterwegs in den Bike-Urlaub) und ich habe es dann gestern ausgepackt. Leider war es schon spät und ich habe nur einfach mal alle teile dran gesteckt. GEIL! Ich bin so froh und freu mich tierisch auf den ersten richtigen Ausritt am Wochenende...ne kleine Proberunde werde ich wohl heute Abend mal drehen. Das Grün ist auf jeden Fall geil, aber was mal absolut gar nicht geht sind diese hässlichen Griffe!!! Da solle sich Canyon mal was besseres einfallen lassen...

Einziges Manko, die Dämpferpumpe fehlt! Sollte zwar kein Problem sein, da Canyon den Dämpfer ja eingestellt hat, aber haben will ich sie trotzdem noch...

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (29. Mai 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Bei der Bestellung eines Kumpels dachten wir auch "Überweisung per Online-Banking verbucht, alles klaro". Nur interessiert die Versender (wird nicht nur bei Canyon, oder Bikes, so sein) das nicht, wann das bei dir abgebucht erscheint, sondern nur, wann das Geld bei denen auf dem Konto steht (besser: wann die es realisieren). Das waren in diesem Fall 3 Werktage ab Sichtung im Online-Kontoauszug.
> Insgesamt war das Bike (trotz non-Express) 7 Tage nach Bestellung zu Hause.
> 
> Viel Glück für dich
> ...



alles klaro danke dir!

@dickie: WO BLEIBEN DIE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tschobi (29. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> @foxhunter:da sind keine Bilder!



Ja, her damit 

@Dickie76
Machst du bitte,bitte auch bilder?!!! 
Ich hab mir gleich die ergon enduro griffe mitbestellt! Mal sehen wie die sind. sollen ja der Hammer sein.


----------



## fox hunter (29. Mai 2007)

ich ckeck das mit dem hochladen nicht. wie ging das nochmal das die bilder auch groß bleiben?


----------



## Luis72 (29. Mai 2007)

hi fox hunter,

versuch sie am besten in Dein Fotoalbum zu laden (mehr Platz) und nachher hier den Link dazu zu kopieren...
Fotoalbum findest du, indem du einfach hier ganz nach oben scrollst und dann das blaue Kleingeschriebene durchsuchen

Luis


----------



## fox hunter (29. Mai 2007)

alles klar. sind unter meinen fotos. weitere bilder folgen morgen. muß jetzt erst mal arbeiten.
danke für die tipps.


----------



## Luis72 (29. Mai 2007)

*seufz*
nach 60 Versuchen an der hotline durchgekommen...
Zitat des wie immer netten Hotline-Mitarbeiters:
"Der Stand der Torques wäre noch etwas problematisch wegen dem Tausch der Gabel..., aber diese bis nächste Woche werden sie wohl rausgehen" 
Bei dem bisherigen Pech gibt das bis 9. Juni wohl eine teure Miete für ein Leihrad...

Durch die ganze Verschieberei ist man schon leicht deprimiert und lustlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstephanx (29. Mai 2007)

ich verabschiede mich hier mal aus dem wartezimmer...da ich dieses jahr kein canyon bike bestellen kann ( torque frx 9.0 (M + L) leider ausverkauft ).

naja...muss mich wohl bis 2008 gedulden.... 

ich wünsch euch viel spass und eine nicht mehr all zu lange wartezeit  

lg


----------



## ashtray (29. Mai 2007)

Das is hart. Kommt denn kein anderes Bike in Frage?


----------



## xstephanx (29. Mai 2007)

nö, ich will n frx haben, hab mich so verliebt in das bike aber naja, anscheinend kann man die 08´er bikes ja schon ab oktober bestellen. 
hoffentlich kann das 08´er frx mit dem o7´er mithalten !?!? -und hoffentlich bleibt das bike design so dezent!?!

wisst ihr, ob bobby root, bei dem 08´er bike auch wieder mitwirkt?<--(intressiert mich einfach nur ^^)


----------



## two wheels (29. Mai 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> und bitte mal nach den esx6 fragen die wirklicht letzte woche fertig sein sollten.  alletklarhausterein



Ämmm, ich habe letzten Freitag nach meinem ESX 6 gefragt!
Bei mir hiess es sowieso, Montage letzte oder diese Woche und der Canyon Mensch meinte es werde diese Woche abgeschickt und wenn ich Glück hab bekomm ich es noch, aber vermutlich eher anfang nächste Woche, bevor ich ins Militär muss   und mein ESX alleine lassen muss! Verdammte Armee...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (29. Mai 2007)

Ich warte auch schon die ganze Zeit auf die mail von Canyon. Diese Woche MUSS es endlich mit den ESX6 was werden.

@two-wheels

Ich hab letztens noch ne Reportage gesehen über eure Gebirgsjäger (oder wie die Armeetruppe da heißt ?!) und die fuhren noch so alte Singlespeed-Stahl-Möhren mit +17kg in den Bergen. Hammerharte Jungs  
Ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Nerv(us) (29. Mai 2007)

@two_wheels
Haben was gemeinsam, nur das ich mit Bund gerade FERTIG geworden bin und auf mein ESX warte. Ich werde dann viele Tage (und Nächte  ) mit dem Bike verbringen


----------



## allesagentoni (29. Mai 2007)

hat schon jmd das RC Modell fahren können?


----------



## Specky 665 (29. Mai 2007)

*3...2...1....keins*

Hallo zusammen kommen nun auch zu euch ins Wartezimmer

Hier unsere Leidensgeschichte:

                                   ESX 6.0                     XC 4.0

Bestellung:                     KW 10                       KW 10 
angebl. Liefertermin:        KW 13                       KW 20
verschoben auf:              KW 19                       
verschoben auf:              KW 22                       KW24
verschoben auf:              KW 23

Schreib euch nächte Woche ob die soooo freundlichen Canyonleute eine fixe Kalenderwoche angebenkönnen oder wieder nichts genaues wissen.

Was könnt Ihr mir als Alternative fürs ESX bzw. Canyon vorschlagen?

Vielen Dank

Gruß 

Doro und Specky


----------



## gentic (29. Mai 2007)

*nerv* ich bin heut doch mal bei der hotline durchgekommen... *nerv* mein bike steht seit anfang letzter woche fertig im versand rum, donnerstag haben sie meinen geldeingang verbucht, freitag hatte ich angerufen - aussage war dass das rad freitag wohl nicht mehr rausgeht (auf meine frage wieso nicht schon am donnerstag nur DUMMES schweigen), ABER SICHER AM DIENSTAG - ich heut angerufen wegen der tracking-nr.... "hmmm das is komisch... das rad steht noch im versand und packetdienst ist auch schon weg (ich bin halt erst kurz nach mittag durchgekommen - sonst hätt ich denen mehr dampf gemacht). auf die frage mit wem ich letzte woche tel. wusst ichs natürlich nicht (ich merk mir doch nicht jeden namen... ok wenn ich das gewusst hätt was NICHT geht...)

nach der aussage von dem typ heut sitzen da mal mehr oder mal weniger viele studenten rum... (steht nicht im katalog was von fachleuten???) ... wieso setzen die dann nicht gleich paar nette mädels mit netten stimmen hin die einen dann etwas besänftigen? 

*NERV*

je länger die wartezeit desto weniger bock aufs bike... 

ich kam mir heut vor wie bei einer sch**** gewinnhotline...


----------



## 13bb (29. Mai 2007)

Hab eben wegen der schwarzen ESX6.0  angerufen.
Angeblich werden sie noch diese Woche gebaut und verschickt. Aber das haben sie ja auch schon letzte Woche gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (29. Mai 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> .
> Zitat des wie immer netten Hotline-Mitarbeiters:
> "Der Stand der Torques wäre noch etwas problematisch wegen dem Tausch der Gabel..., aber diese bis nächste Woche werden sie wohl rausgehen"



vom 11.05.07


mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Wegen der Lieferzeit der betroffenen Modelle: SRAM liefert uns schnellstens und absolut zeitnah Ersatz für unsere 2-Step Gabeln, wir haben selbst einen kleinen Bestand der U-Turn an Lager, mit denen wir einen Engpass fürs erste überbrücken können. Das ist alles in allem unproblematisch.



ja wie nun? ich hoffe mal stark das sich da nicht meine 7. Montage- Verschiebung ankündigt , dann wirds nämlich nicht unproblematisch


----------



## gentic (29. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Hab eben wegen der schwarzen ESX6.0  angerufen.
> Angeblich werden sie noch diese Woche gebaut und verschickt. Aber das haben sie ja auch schon letzte Woche gesagt.



eben?? also vor 1800 oder??

arbeitszeiten wie aufm amt...

kein wunder dass die da erst so spät erreichbar sind... schaffen ja auch studenten da


----------



## 13bb (29. Mai 2007)

Ne, kurz nach 18.00 - hab aber bestimmt 20 - 30 Versuche gebraucht bis ich durchgekommen bin.
Hab auch mal nachgefragt, wie sie mir wegen der erneuten Verspätung entgegen kommen können. 
Nachdem der Hotline Mitarbeiter sich intern erkundigt hat meinte er, dass er mir nichts mehr anbieten darf   - Federgabelpumpe und Pedale konnte ich schon beid den ersten 3 Verspätungen raushandeln.


----------



## gentic (29. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Ne, kurz nach 18.00 - hab aber bestimmt 20 - 30 Versuche gebraucht bis ich durchgekommen bin.
> Hab auch mal nachgefragt, wie sie mir wegen der erneuten Verspätung entgegen kommen können.
> Nachdem der Hotline Mitarbeiter sich intern erkundigt hat meinte er, dass er mir nichts mehr anbieten darf   - Federgabelpumpe und Pedale konnte ich schon beid den ersten 3 Verspätungen raushandeln.




ööcht? so goodies bieten die? hmm

ok ich hab meins ja erst vor ca. 2 wochen bestellt 

morgen will mich der nette ja zurückrufen und mir bescheid sagen wie es aussieht...


----------



## solberg (29. Mai 2007)

tja die woche hat noch 3 arbeitstage...da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Splashfin (29. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> sagtma... ich hab am freitag überwiesen bzw kohle wurde abgebucht...wann kann ich denn damit rechnen dass die das bike losschicken?! müsste doch heute oder morgen losgehen oder seh ich das falsch? DHL braucht doch auch nochma 2 tage..dann müsste das teil echt freitag oder samstag da sein ?
> wie sind da eure versand-zeit-erfahrungen?



2 Tage...

am Montag um  13:50 wurde es von DHL bei Canyon abgeholt und am Mittwocj war es um 9:31 vor der Haustür...

Dein ESX sollte somit morgen da sein.

*gutzured*


----------



## Splashfin (29. Mai 2007)

Specky 665 schrieb:


> Was könnt Ihr mir als Alternative fürs ESX bzw. Canyon vorschlagen?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Vieeleicht das BERGAMONT ENDURO 6.7 für 1600;- 
http://www.bergamont.de/2007/bike/enduro-6-7

oder halt das 8.7 für 2800,-
http://www.bergamont.de/2007/bike/enduro-8-7


----------



## wlkr (29. Mai 2007)

mein vmt ist von KW 13 auf 18, auf 21 und nun auf telefonische nachfrage auf 23 verschoben worden.
rote esx in xl sind schwer zu bekommen. hätte ich's gewußt, hätte ich woanders gekauft. aber nun... 
****!!

Hi Specky, Dir scheints ja auch gut zugehen...


----------



## Hirnie (29. Mai 2007)

13bb schrieb:


> Hab eben wegen der schwarzen ESX6.0  angerufen.
> Angeblich werden sie noch diese Woche gebaut und verschickt. Aber das haben sie ja auch schon letzte Woche gesagt.



Das hört sich schonmal gut an!!! Nur weiss jemand ob die Braunen ESX6.0 diese Woche auch noch gebaut werden oder bzw. noch raus gehen?

Lg Hirnie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (29. Mai 2007)

Was hört sich da gut an? Eigentlich hätte ich mein ESX6.0 schon letzte Woche bekommen sollen.
Laut Hotline wurden die braunen ESX6.0 bereits letzte Woche montiert.


----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2007)

oha oha....


----------



## Hirnie (29. Mai 2007)

Sry aber ich konnte nicht wissen wan du dein Bike bekommen solltest!! Verärgert wäre ich auch das kann ich verstehen!! Jedoch hab ich bei meinem Rad einen VMT von kw 22/23!! Von daher wäre bei mir noch alles drin...

Durch Optitune verschiebt sich die Auslieferung doch eh um 1-2 Tage oder?


----------



## braintrust (29. Mai 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> 2 Tage...
> 
> am Montag um  13:50 wurde es von DHL bei Canyon abgeholt und am Mittwocj war es um 9:31 vor der Haustür...
> 
> ...



nene pfingsten wird da keiner mein bike abgeholt haben


----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2007)

na prima. ich darf mich wieder ins wartezimmer setzen...

das bike ist endlich bei canyon angekommen. nun steht in der mail, dass kein ES rahmen mehr vorhanden ist. sondern nur noch ein ESX....   welches Baujahr meinen die ?!


----------



## braintrust (29. Mai 2007)

na bestimmt 06 ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2007)

naja esx is auch gut... 06 von mir aus...


----------



## two wheels (29. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon die ganze Zeit auf die mail von Canyon. Diese Woche MUSS es endlich mit den ESX6 was werden.
> 
> @two-wheels
> 
> ...



Das waren die Radfahrer! Ein Kolege von mir war auch bei denen! Leider gibts die nicht mehr, wurden letztes/ vorletztes Jahr aufgelöst (nicht mehr Zeitgemäss  ) Auf meiner "Überlebenswoche" sind wir mit den neuen Rädern (ca 8 Gänge ) rumgekurvt mit Gepäck, da waren schnell mal 30 kg zusammen! Das war ein Erlebnis.
Ja die hattens echt nicht leicht, hab ein paar geile Storys gehört  Die Reportage auf Galileo hab ich auch gesehen, war echt gut...
Ich bin eben in einer Verkehrskompanie (haben nur Autos und nen Haufen Motorräder)



Nerv(us) schrieb:


> @two_wheels
> Haben was gemeinsam, nur das ich mit Bund gerade FERTIG geworden bin und auf mein ESX warte. Ich werde dann viele Tage (und Nächte  ) mit dem Bike verbringen



Ich werd die vielen Tage und Nächte wohl mit der "MountainBike" und den geilen Bildern um die Ohren schlagen! 
Verdammt, ich will mein Bike 
Hoffe es klappt alles, wenn man hier so liest, könnte man echt meinen das, dass ganze ein Glücksspiel ist. Hab keine Lust auf den ganzen Umtauschstress von der Schweiz aus!


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> na prima. ich darf mich wieder ins wartezimmer setzen...
> 
> das bike ist endlich bei canyon angekommen. nun steht in der mail, dass kein ES rahmen mehr vorhanden ist. sondern nur noch ein ESX....   welches Baujahr meinen die ?!



Sind ja die gleichen Rahmen, ist nur die Anschrift die anders ist.



unchained schrieb:


> naja esx is auch gut... 06 von mir aus...



Verlang nen 2007er, no matter ob ES oder ESX. Den ganzen scheiss den du schon durchmachen musstest... Sieht erstnoch schicker aus in XL


----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2007)

hab ne mail geschrieben, dass sie mich morgen zurückrufen sollen... hoffe das tun die auch :-/.  

In der Mail stand auch, dass die gabel, wie ich bereits festgestellt habe, komische Geräusche an der Krone macht. Da sist nun das 5. mal , dass ich die Gabel reklamieren muss. Wa skann ich da verlangen?


----------



## braintrust (29. Mai 2007)

na ne neue?...ist doch nach 3. reklamation so üblich, dass man dann komplett neues bauteil bekommt oder?


----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2007)

wem sagste das ? ... ich hab das gefühl, das wird morgen nen sehr langes gespräch werden. falls der bimmel zurückruft


----------



## ashtray (30. Mai 2007)

Bitte aufnehmen und hier posten .


----------



## Nerv(us) (30. Mai 2007)

"Defenitiv am Freitag" (den 25.05.) sei der Montagetermein angesetzt, zumindest  wurde mir das am 17.05. an der Hotline zuletzt mitgeteilt. Das wäre dann letzter Freitag gewesen. (4. Verschiebung des VMT und ende Dezember bestellt) 
Eben nochmal angerufen und so oder so ähnlich hieß es: "Moment ich schaue mal nach..............mmhh ich frag mal eben.............................hallo, ja also es ist so, ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist, aber warscheinlich fehlen noch Komponente. Ich kann ihnen da auch nichts genaueres sagen. Am Ende der 22. KW können wir vielleicht nähere Informationen nennen."                   INFORMATIONEN ??????? Fahrrad - Bike- Velo - ESX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also ich glaubs jetzt WIRKLICH nicht mehr. WAS FÜHR DÄMLICHE KOMENTARE UND VERSPRECHEN / ELAUBEN DIE SICH DENN NOCH. WENN ES GARNICHT MEHR SCHLIMMER WERDEN KANN, SETZEN DIE NOCH EINEN DRAUF. Ich komme mir nur noch verarscht vor. Die brauchen uns doch nicht jedes mal was vor zumachen. Warum nicht gleich sagen: "Ihre Bestellung wird mindestens ein halbes Jahr dauern." Da wüsste man was sache ist.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (30. Mai 2007)

Ey ich kann nich mehr

und Ende KW22 kommt dann die Mitteilung das es !oho! "WAHRSCHEINLICH" KW23 montiert wird. Ich habn Hals von hier bis Unna.

aber wie schon mal vor 30 Seiten gesagt. Wenn Canyon uns sagen würde, dass die Bikes noch 4 Wochen brauchen, dann könnte ja ein Kunde auf die Idee kommen woanderes zu bestellen. Aber so, wird man immer um 1-2 Wochen vertröstet und dann ist das Risiko zu hoch beim Händler ein Bike zu ordern, denn:

- es KÖNNTE ja sein, dass Canyon wirklich in der nächsten Woche montiert
- es wird sicherlich nicht die Austattungsqualität zu dem Preis bieten wie Canyon, also hätte man einen kleinen Verlust dabei 

ALSO hockt man weiterhin im Wartezimmer und ärgert sich blöde.
Und bei der Hotline kommt man auch nicht durch. Mittlerweile kommt auch nicht mehr die Musik - man wird sofort rausgeworfen


----------



## wlkr (30. Mai 2007)

Hehe, die esx geschichte...
am Freitag sagte die nette Hotline:

"oh, ich sehe Sie warten schon lange. - Es macht jetzt ja keinen Sinn, dass ich Sie  anlüge..." 

-??? Will der mich verarschen?? warum rufe ich sonst da an?!!!

"...ich kann Ihnen nichts genaues sagen. Kann sein, dass es nächste oder übernächste Woche montiert wird."

Und wir Deppen warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (30. Mai 2007)

also heißt es vielleicht kw23? dann stornier ich auch und hol mir n proceed...


----------



## Nerv(us) (30. Mai 2007)

wlkr schrieb:


> Hehe, die esx geschichte...
> am Freitag sagte die nette Hotline:
> 
> "oh, ich sehe Sie warten schon lange. - Es macht jetzt ja keinen Sinn, dass ich Sie  anlüge..."
> ...



 Anlügen. Junge, ich glaube es nicht. Sie gestehen es enldich. Dann sollen sie mal rausrücken und sagen was wirklich los ist. Soviel zum Thema "Freundliche Mitarbeiter" -> Ich weiß jetzt warum die Bikes so knapp kalkulier sind. Damit die Mitarbeiter auf Kosten von Canyon Koblenz ihre Kunden verarschen können.   
Ne aber ehrlich, ich will einfach nur wissen was los ist.
Und zu der Sache mit den fehlenden Parts und dem Erwarten von Luftfracht/Schifffracht oder was auch immer - warum sind denn schon mache ESX rausgegangen? Bestellen die immer 2 er Sets. Man geht doch davon aus, dass wenn die schon ein paar Bikes(u.a. ESX) rausgeschickt haben, dessen Kunden zuvor auch schon gesagt bekommen haben, dass Parts fehlen, die Bikes aber schon da sind, dann müssten die Komponenten ja schon gekommen sein. Warum fehlen aber schon wieder Komponenten. Da stimmt ja irgendwas nicht. Oder sehe ich was falsch.


----------



## GerhardO (30. Mai 2007)

> Und wir Deppen warten


   
Gruß vom Oberdepp!


----------



## two wheels (30. Mai 2007)

Mir hat der Canyonaner letzte Woche gesagt, mein Bike (ESX6) wird diese Woche montiert und ich habs Anfang nächste Woche! Bestellt hab ichs ca am 10 Mai!
Falls der mich verarscht/ angelogen hat, warte ich noch genau bis Ende Juni bis ich meinen Militärdienst fertig hab und wenns dann nicht da ist, werde ich stornieren, auch wenn ich dann einiges tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss.
Bei mir wurden bisher eigentlich immer alle versprechen eingehalten und darum glaube ich daran, dass mein Bike nächste Woche hier ist!
Wohl Glück gehabt bisher...


----------



## solberg (30. Mai 2007)

sodele heut mal durchgekommen. darauf nachfrage beim disponent/werkstatt -> rückruf -> markierung WICHTIG BIS SA. konnten nur nicht 100% sagen das bis sa durch die QK ist. na mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## Endurance (30. Mai 2007)

Warum regt Ihr Euch eigentlich auf?
* Ich habe Anfang Dez (2006) bestellt
* warte nun seit 6 Monaten
* habe keine schriftliche Bestätigung 
* auf 5 Mails wurde bisher erst einmal nach x Tagen geantwortet. 
* Der Termin wurde verschoben. 
* Ob die Sache mit den U-Turn Federn klappt (Torque 8) wurde mir nicht mitgeteilt obwohl mehrfach nachgefragt.... 

muss ich noch mehr sagen? Canyon Support und Lieferfähigkeit ist ganz super (Ironiemodus).  Tolle Homepage niedrige Preise aber alles Blender!?


----------



## two wheels (30. Mai 2007)

Ich reg mich überhaupt nicht auf! Ich werde einfach falls nötig die Konsequenzen ziehen, was jeder tun kann.
Sorry, aber es muss keiner jammern von wegen 6 Monaten Wartezeit--> Entweder man akzeptiert es oder man storniert, fertig! Meine Meinung, auch wenn sich jetzt der eine oder andere auf den Schwanz getreten fühlt...


----------



## two wheels (30. Mai 2007)

Mal ne kleine Frage an die LRS Experten!
Möchte für mein ESX 6 ein paar neue Laufräder kaufen. Geh ich richtig der Annahme, das das ESX, eine 20mm Steckachse hat und die Einbaubreite 110mm beträgt? Das Hinterrad 135mm! Sind diese Masse Standard?
Vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber LR sind nicht meine Fachgebiet. Vielen Dank!


----------



## tschobi (30. Mai 2007)

Steckachse ist vorne, richtig! 2omm ist auch richtig. Hinten keine Steckachse.
Breiten muss dir ein anderer sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (30. Mai 2007)

Wird wohl Standard 135mm sein. 150mm ist eher auf Dhlern anzutreffen.


----------



## DaMudda (30. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage an die LRS Experten!
> Möchte für mein ESX 6 ein paar neue Laufräder kaufen. Geh ich richtig der Annahme, das das ESX, eine 20mm Steckachse hat und die Einbaubreite 110mm beträgt? Das Hinterrad 135mm! Sind diese Masse Standard?
> Vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber LR sind nicht meine Fachgebiet. Vielen Dank!



Erst am Bike geizen und dann gleich nen neuen LRS??
Die Ringlé-Naben am 7er sind echt geil - man braucht keine Klingel weil der Freilauf so schön knattert...


----------



## two wheels (31. Mai 2007)

@DaMuddah

Habe nicht am Bike gegeizt! Aber aufs ESX7 hätte ich noch bis Woche 32/33 gewartet, das 6 bekomm ich nächste Woche (hoffentlich), darum hab ich das 6 genommen!
Dachte jetzt an DT 240/ 340 und 5.1 Felgen!

@all

Danke für eure Antworten! Weiss noch einer die breiten?


----------



## Jones79 (31. Mai 2007)

Ich warte jetzt auch schon ewig auf mein ESX6.
Gibt es denn niemanden in diesem Forum der in Koblenz wohnt? ...oder einen Bekannten dort hat der mal zu der Canyon-Fabrik hingehen kann und sich mal ein bißchen umkuckt. Wie der Laden so aussieht und vielleicht auch mal direkt quasi auf Augenhöhe nachfragt, was jetzt mit den ESX Rädern los ist?


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (31. Mai 2007)

hab gestern noch bei Canyon angerufen. 

ESX6 wird durchgehend bis Samstag montiert. Dann müssen noch alle Bikes durch die QK und da alles nicht direkt in Koblenz montiert wird, kommen noch diverse Transportwege dazu...

sprich: kann auch nächste Woche werden... garantieren konnte mir das der Herr am Telekommunikationsendgerät aber nicht  ... und nen "eilig" Stempel hab ich auch nicht bekommen, trotz 5Monaten Wartezeit


----------



## GerhardO (31. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ich reg mich überhaupt nicht auf! Ich werde einfach falls nötig die Konsequenzen ziehen, was jeder tun kann.
> Sorry, aber es muss keiner jammern von wegen 6 Monaten Wartezeit--> Entweder man akzeptiert es oder man storniert, fertig! Meine Meinung, auch wenn sich jetzt der eine oder andere auf den Schwanz getreten fühlt...



Ich reg mich ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr auf. Das Gefühl des Ärgers ist gewichen und wurde ersetzt durch ein taubes, stumpfsinniges Dahindämmern. So könnte ich jetzt noch wochenlang weiterwarten. Und wie ich Canyon nun kenne, werden sie mir diesen Wunsch sicherlich erfüllen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (31. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Ich reg mich ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr auf. Das Gefühl des Ärgers ist gewichen und wurde ersetzt durch ein taubes, stumpfsinniges Dahindämmern. So könnte ich jetzt noch wochenlang weiterwarten. Und wie ich Canyon nun kenne, werden sie mir diesen Wunsch sicherlich erfüllen...!



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Luis72 (31. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, dieses taube stumpfe Gefühl hab ich inzwischen auch. 
Mittlerweile musste ich sogar nochmal auf die Canyon homepage gehen, um mich zu erinnern, wie das Rad überhaupt ausschaut, das man bestellt hat! Allerdings erinnert mich der angezahlte Urlaub nur zu gut daran, dass ich ein Rad brauche, sonst wärs eh net so schlimm
Irgendwie freut man sich gar nicht mehr so drauf, Danke für den vielen Ärger Canyon...

MfG
Luis


----------



## MIBO (31. Mai 2007)

Tjaja...in ziemlich genau 3 Monaten beginnt schon wieder die Eurobike ..auf der dann die ganzen neuen geilen Bikes von 2008 vorgestellt werden und bestellt man beim richtigen Hersteller hat man dieses dann auch schon annähernd zum Jahreswechsel.

Ich finden den Gedanken gar nicht so abwegig... immerhin hat man dann gleich die 2008er Parts, evtl auch ausgemärzte Kinderkrankheiten..da denke ich z.B. an die Lyrik...

Laut Herrn Lang wurd mir schriftlich eine Montage meines Torques für die letzte Maiwoche zugesagt, diese Woche neigt sich dem Ende und die nächste Woche ist wieder durch den Feiertag evtl. Brückentag verkürzt. Dann steht auch mein Urlaub vor der Tür.
Nun heisst es also Endspurt für Canyon... bzw. meinen Abschied aus dem Wartezimmer. Auf welche Weise auch immer.

Sowie die neuen Bikes präsentiert sind gibt es schon wieder die ersten Schnäppchen und Preissenkungen, sollte ich meinen Urlaub ohne Torque verbringen müssen, werde ich danach auch keines mehr entgegen nehmen sondern wirklich auf ein 2008er warten eines anderen Herstellers.
Immerhin habe ich ja ein Bike und ich sehe nicht eine auf meinen 2008er Haupturlaub warten zu müssen um ein 2007er Torque zu fahren.

so long...

MIBO, der sich auch nicht mehr wirklich freuen kann


----------



## Moonshaker (31. Mai 2007)

an alle wartenden Torquebesteller - es ist zum KOTZEN wie Canyon mit seinen Kunden umgeht. Ich weiss nicht warum man als GL eine solchen Kundenpolitik anstrebt aber naja. Bei mir ist wohl der Avid-Adapter der hinteren Bremsaufnahme zu hoch und ich brauch nun nen neuen.

Das BIKE ansich ist der Hammer und ich muss sagen das Warten hat sich wirklich   gelohnt. Ich hab mir auch andere Bikes angesehen wie z.b. das Speci Enduro, Alutech Pudel, Fusion whiplash usw. -- keines bot mir diese Performance im Vergleich.

Was ich jetzt nicht wirklich verstehe, wieso sie die Räder noch zurückhalten? 

Liegt vielleicht wirklich auch an dem Prob was ich habe - der an der Werkstatt-hotline wollte das ich deshalb mein Bike wieder einschicke - VERGISS ES!! Jetzt schicken sie mir einen neuen Adapter, wenn der nicht funzt fräß ich das Teil selbst 2mm ab.

mfg MooN


----------



## GerhardO (31. Mai 2007)

Ach Mooni - komm, schick's ein! Dann darfst hier auch wieder Platz nehmen! Hab Dir auf meinem Sofa extra noch einen Platz freigehalten... 

Auf die nächsten vier Wochen!


----------



## Luis72 (31. Mai 2007)

*lautlach* der ist gut


----------



## fox hunter (31. Mai 2007)

ich verstehs nicht. sind moon und ich die einzigen die ihr torque schon haben. wie geht denn sowas. naja der service von canyon lässt echt zu wünschen übrig.
ich bin froh das en kumpel von mir bike mechaniker ist und selber auch rennen fährt. der hat ahnung und wenn was kaputt ist oder mir spanisch vorkommt geht das torque zu ihm und nicht zu canyon.

euch allen wünsche ich noch en gutes durchhaltevermögen. ich kann moons aussage nur bestätigen. das wärten lohnt sich.


----------



## Luis72 (31. Mai 2007)

ja, danke, fragt sich bloss wie lange noch...
Wie lange will Canyon uns noch hinhalten, und jede Woche neue Lügenmärchen auftischen?
*MICHAEL STAAB, könntest du uns nicht bitte ein wenig helfen?*

Nächstes Mal seh ich mich wohl bei Cube um!

MfG
Luis


----------



## fox hunter (31. Mai 2007)

ja das ist echt bescheiden. ich denke auch das das mein letztes canyon war. 
oder ich hab noch en zweitbike. dann ist die warterei ja noch zu ertragen. was die ganzen verschiebungen aber nicht rechtfertigt.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (31. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mein altes Bike 2 Wochen vor dem ersten VMT verkauft  

nun dümpel ich hier rum. Für die Rolle ist die Übersetzung am SSP zu heftig. Für die Stadt perfekt, aber bei Touren gehts mir zu sehr auf die Knie. Die Kondition fällt momentan ins Bodenlose...

Und wenn ich mein ESX letztendlich hab, schaff ich wahrscheinlich nichtmal mehr meine Hausrunde ohne Herzkasper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich hier die verschiedenen Odyseen lese um an an Bike zu kommen - Wahnsinn!
Ich interessiere mich, wohlgemerkt für Früjahr 2008, für ein Canyon ES 5.0 bzw. 6.0.
Gab es schon jedes Jahr die extremen Lieferschwierigkeiten für bestimmte Modellgruppen?
Sollte ich jetzt schon das 07 Modell bestellen um hoffentlich im Frühjar 08 es auch zu bekommen, oder lieber gleich zur Konkurrenz?

Danke für eure Tipps!

Gruß Tom


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (31. Mai 2007)

Hauptgrund der extremen Lieferverzörgerungen in diesem Jahr war eine vermasselte Lieferung der Rahmen aus Fernost. Manche Modelle, das XC zb. waren schon recht früh, zu Jahresanfang zu haben. 

Vllt lernt Canyon ja fürs nächste Jahr... 

die übriggebliebenen 07er Bikes kann man Ende des Jahres mit der Sparbuch-Aktion noch günstig erstehen. Kann aber sein, dass dann schon ein paar Modelle ausverkauft sind. Wenn du da eins ergattern kannst, dann hast du das auch i.d.R in ein bis zwei Wochen bei dir.

08er Modelle werden zwar im Herbst 07 vorgestellt, aber wohl erst FRÜHESTENS Frühjahr 08 ausgeliefert. So war es zumindestens in diesem Jahr und ich meine in den Jahren davor auch schon.


----------



## GerhardO (31. Mai 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Ich hab mein altes Bike 2 Wochen vor dem ersten VMT verkauft
> 
> nun dümpel ich hier rum. Für die Rolle ist die Übersetzung am SSP zu heftig. Für die Stadt perfekt, aber bei Touren gehts mir zu sehr auf die Knie. Die Kondition fällt momentan ins Bodenlose...
> 
> Und wenn ich mein ESX letztendlich hab, schaff ich wahrscheinlich nichtmal mehr meine Hausrunde ohne Herzkasper



Ha, ich hab ja am 6.12. bestellt und Mitte Dezember war das alte ES 5 dann auch schon weg. Dachte, ich brauchs jetzt eh nicht - kommt ja die Skifahr-Zeit... 

Trailtechnisch hab ich seit diesem Zeitpunkt kein Bike mehr. Bin nun auch auf menen SSP angewiesen. Fahr aber nur eine 32/14 Übersetzung. Komm also noch erträglich kleinere Berge hoch. Also, ich muss feststellen, so ein bisschen regelmäßig SSPern gibt schon Kraft! Sollte ich - irgendwann mal - ein neues Trailbike zugeschickt bekommen, werde ich dafür gerüstet sein!


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Also, ich muss feststellen, so ein bisschen regelmäßig SSPern gibt schon Kraft! Sollte ich - irgendwann mal - ein neues Trailbike zugeschickt bekommen, werde ich dafür gerüstet sein!



Stimmt, berghoch hat´s Dir was gebracht   Bergab erwähn ich mal lieber nicht.  

Uppps, Du hast ja noch meine Protektoren. Ich zieh alles zurück.  

Cheerio
Oli


----------



## GerhardO (31. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, ist im Moment nicht wirklich erwähnenswert...aber, wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2007)

Habe eben mit der Canyon Hotline telefoniert (beim 2. mal durchgekommen) und der Kerl meinte die T8.0 sind alle montiert (hat er so gesagt) aber sie haben ein technisches Problem mit den Bremsen, weshalb sie noch nicht ausgeliefert werden (bestimmt der falsche Adapter) 
aber er meinte das sie hoffen! das innerhalb der nächsten Woche zu beheben.
Ich hoffe es auch, ich will das letze 4-tage WE nicht ohne Torque verbringen


----------



## MIBO (31. Mai 2007)

aber die T8 sowie T9 haben keine Avid Bremsen sondern Formula. 

Kann mir schwer vorstellen das zufällig an Avid und auch an den Formula eine Adapter falsch geliefert wurde.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht haben die bei der Bremsaufnahme ja auch nen kleinen Fehler drin und deshalb passen die richtigen Adapter nicht und es muss ein "zu kleiner" her 
der Kerl hat nur was von technischen Problemen an den Bremsen gesagt...


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (31. Mai 2007)

@ Braintrust: Hast Du Dein Bike denn jetzt schon? Ich habe meins auch letzten Freitag (25.5.) online überwiesen und warte noch. Am Dienstag hab ich bei H&S eingekauft, per Vorkasse (auch überwiesen), das Paket ist schon hier, aber das von Canyon leider noch nicht *grummel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (31. Mai 2007)

Yupppppie.... Heute habe ich eine Email bekommen mit diesem Text "Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen". Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche mein ES 8.0 testen kann. Ich sag nur "3 WOCHEN Wartezeit". Sorry, aber Expressbike geht wirklich recht fix...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (31. Mai 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Trailtechnisch hab ich seit diesem Zeitpunkt kein Bike mehr. Bin nun auch auf menen SSP angewiesen. Fahr aber nur eine 32/14 Übersetzung. Komm also noch erträglich kleinere Berge hoch. Also, ich muss feststellen, so ein bisschen regelmäßig SSPern gibt schon Kraft! Sollte ich - irgendwann mal - ein neues Trailbike zugeschickt bekommen, werde ich dafür gerüstet sein!




Ich fahre 42/17. Noch aus der Zeit, wo ich im Münsterland gewohnt hab 
Ich wollte schon lange für den Harz eine andere Übersetzung montieren, aber ich finde kein passendes Kettenblatt für die alte Kurbel. Außerdem fährt es sich auch so ganz angenehm ~20-25km/h ohne das ich wild kurbeln muss.


----------



## Luis72 (1. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen miteinander.

Technische Probleme bei den Torque Bremsen? Und wann kommt das Containerschiff diesmal mit den passenden Adaptern in den Sturm?
Bei 6 Monaten Wartezeit und letztens in jeder Woche eine andere Verschiebungsbegründung ist jede neue Vertröstung einfach inakzeptabel, egal warum! Irgendwann ist man von den vielen verschiedenen Gründen so abgestumpft, dass man so gut wie nichts mehr glaubt.
Ich hab die Eier voll!   

*CANYON* : BAUT DIE TORQUES ENDLICH ZUSAMMEN UND VERSENDET SIE, WIE ES VERSPROCHEN WAR!

Luis


----------



## MIBO (1. Juni 2007)

"wegen einer Besprechung sind die Jungs heute erst ab 11:00 uhr erreichbar."

na hoffentlich besprechen die wie sie mir ganz schnell mein T9 liefern können.
sonst hätten se nämlich besser mal geschraubt als besprochen.
Hab übrigens seit gestern keine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen was den nun den aktuellen Liefestand meines Bikes betrifft, schliesslich sollte es ja diese Woche zusammen gebaut werden. Jetzt ist die Woche rum, und nun? kann ich das Rad morgen abholen oder wie?


----------



## Luis72 (1. Juni 2007)

Eine Besprechung, die 08 bis 11 Uhr dauert ??????
Bei uns dauert sowas 1 Stunde !!!


----------



## MIBO (1. Juni 2007)

neneee...die fangen ja erst um 9 Uhr an zu arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (1. Juni 2007)

Dann dürften sie jetzt grad in der Frühstückspause sitzen...!


----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> ööcht? so goodies bieten die? hmm
> 
> ok ich hab meins ja erst vor ca. 1 wochen bestellt
> 
> morgen will mich der nette ja zurückrufen und mir bescheid sagen wie es aussieht...



oh man.. langsam nervts mich... gerade bei canyon angerufen "wegen einer besprechung erst ab 11 erreichbar... " super.. dann sind sie wieder kurz vor 12 erreichbar und der paketfuzzi weg... und mein bike steht wieder das wochenende rum... 

ich geh ende diesen monats in den urlaub und will das bike mitnehmen... wenn ich mir überlege dass das bike seit letztem donnerstag im versand rumsteht... 


SCHEISS CANYON GESCHÄFTSLEITUNG!! ES GIBT 3.9 MILLIONEN ARBEITSLOSE UND IHR BEKOMMT ES NICHT MIT DEM VERSAND AUF DIE REIHE!! STELLT EINFACH MEHR LEUTE EIN!!


----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

GT Driver schrieb:


> Yupppppie.... Heute habe ich eine Email bekommen mit diesem Text "Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen". Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche mein ES 8.0 testen kann. Ich sag nur "3 WOCHEN Wartezeit". Sorry, aber Expressbike geht wirklich recht fix...



3 wochen für ein expressbike? mir hat der nette von der hotline gesagt dass ein expressbike ca. 14 tage braucht.. und dass sie das von der geschäftsleitung aus nicht auf der homepage erwähnen dürfen... mein Grand Canyon 8.0 ist auch ein expressbike...



bei der frage nach "goodies": wir dürfen nicht mal ne flasche ohne rechtfertigung verbuchen" - WILL ICH NE SCHEISS FLASCHE?  sowas braucht ein Speci-ENDURO-Fahrer nicht


----------



## MIBO (1. Juni 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> ... und dass sie das von der geschäftsleitung aus nicht auf der homepage erwähnen dürfen...



Geschäftsleitung? Gibts die überhaupt? Also mit hat der Herr Arnold bis heute noch nicht auf meinen persönlichen Beschwerdebrief geantwortet  



gentic schrieb:


> bei der frage nach "goodies": wir dürfen nicht mal ne flasche *ohne rechtfertigung* verbuchen"



Sorry, aber ne Rechtfertigung bei der Vorgehensweise und Kundenbehandlung sollte ja wohl das kleinste Problem sein. Ich glaub so viel Zubehör haben die gar nicht wie ich Gründe aufzählen könnte.


----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Geschäftsleitung? Gibts die überhaupt? Also mit hat der Herr Arnold bis heute noch nicht auf meinen persönlichen Beschwerdebrief geantwortet
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber ne Rechtfertigung bei der Vorgehensweise und Kundenbehandlung sollte ja wohl das kleinste Problem sein. Ich glaub so viel Zubehör haben die gar nicht wie ich Gründe aufzählen könnte.



naja ich hab auch nicht ersthaft drangedacht was zu bekommen... 

mir würde ein popeliges fahrrad schon reichen...


----------



## Augus1328 (1. Juni 2007)

Jammert nicht, Ihr seid alle mündige Bürger, die Ihre Bestellung stornieren können


----------



## MIBO (1. Juni 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Jammert nicht, Ihr seid alle mündige Bürger, die Ihre Bestellung stornieren können




LOL...das ist nun aber sehr leicht gesagt, leider sind sämtliche Alternativen an guten Bikes in gängigen Grössen bereits für dieses Jahr ausverkauft.
Aber im ernst, ich habe die Tage schon daran gedacht, falls nochmals eine Verschiebung kommt (meine achte !!) zu stornieren und sich mit dem Gedanken abzufinden das dieses Jahr eben ein Lehrjahr in Sachen Canyon ist.

In 3 Monaten gibt es einen riesen Haufen neuer Bikes in Friedrichhafen die alle auf einen neuen Besitzer warten. Und wenn man rechtzeitig bestellt gibt es auch eineige fähige Firmen die termingerecht liefern können.


----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> LOL...das ist nun aber sehr leicht gesagt, leider sind sämtliche Alternativen an guten Bikes in gängigen Grössen bereits für dieses Jahr ausverkauft.
> Aber im ernst, ich habe die Tage schon daran gedacht, falls nochmals eine Verschiebung kommt (meine achte !!) zu stornieren und sich mit dem Gedanken abzufinden das dieses Jahr eben ein Lehrjahr in Sachen Canyon ist.
> 
> In 3 Monaten gibt es einen riesen Haufen neuer Bikes in Friedrichhafen die alle auf einen neuen Besitzer warten. Und wenn man rechtzeitig bestellt gibt es auch eineige fähige Firmen die termingerecht liefern können.




das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...


----------



## arleul (1. Juni 2007)

hallo an alle.
verabschiede mich aus dem wartezimmer. hab gestern mein paket abgeholt.
da war doch tatsaechlich mein nerve xc.7 drinn. freu.
euch allen noch ein schoenen tag und ich hoffe das ihr auch bald alle auf euer velo steigen koennt.

cuuuu


----------



## Straightflush (1. Juni 2007)

Servus,

SO EINE ******* MIT CANYON!!!!
t 8.0 sollte kw 21 da sein. nix passiert. 100 mal angerufen. fast nicht durchgekommen. bis jetzt 3x durchgekommen und immer ne neue geschichte gehört und um ein paar tage vertröstet worden.("geht sicher in 3 tagen raus") wenn die die räder so zamschrauben, wie sie sie verkaufen, gute nacht. gestern hat mir ein verkäufer was von nem "top secret" problem erzählt und meine verwunderung darüber, daß er mir nicht sagen kann was los ist, nicht verstanden. 
Das war definitiv das letzte mal, daß ich bei CANYON was bestellt habe. 
Ncoh zum Thema mündigen Kunden:
klar kann ich woanders bestellen. Ich habe mir aber lange überlegt was für mich in Frage kommt (finanziell, einsatzbereich etc.). der geplante und bezahlte Urlaub steht vor der Tür. jetzt auf die schnelle wieder ein anderes bike auszusuchen und zu bestellen ist fast nicht mehr drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allesagentoni (1. Juni 2007)

ohhhh, aber tut doch gut über die Probleme anderer zu lesen... geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!
Ich habe mein RC-Modell in der KW 7 bestellt und sollte in der KW 10 bei mir sein, dass ist nun 13 Wochen her!!!!!!!
Das Problem ist einfach, dass sie sich das noch leisten können und niemand für die Lügen, die  man sich am Telefon anhören muss, zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird. 

MFG


----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> *räusper* ich schreib mal kurz nebenher die überweisung für die rechnung die ich heute erhalten habe.. *lalala*



       
MEIN GC 8.0 IST
GESTERN
VERSCHICKT WORDEN
      ​​
es hat das bermuda-dreieck versand durchschifft

21.05. bestellt... 

*zappel*

*nervösdietrackingnummereintipp*

Status:  	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von: 	31.05.07 15:36
Vorgang: 	Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum


----------



## tschobi (1. Juni 2007)

So ne´****** Hotline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein ich platze gleich, aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
entschuldigt für die Kraftausdrücke, aber sonst hält man das echt nicht mehr aus!
Heute morgen hatten die wieder Sitzung. Die haben wahrscheinlich die nächsten Lügen und Ausreden besprochen.


Es kann doch nicht sein das man zwei Tage lang versucht bei der hotline durchzukommen.... und eine Verschiebung nach der anderen ohne mal vernünftig  die kunden zu informieren. Hat echt kein Sinn sich drüber aufzuregen, aber sonst platzen mir die Adern vom Bluthochdruck!

Ich will jetzt endlich mein bike und dann nie mehr was von dem Laden wissen!

Dieses Wochenende in Willingen stehen die wieder am Stand und machen einen auf heile Welt! Wenn ich da vorbeigehe muss ich mich echt zurückhalten.....


----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> So ne´ ***** Hotline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein ich platze gleich, aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> ...



hmm mein blutdruck hat sich wieder normalisiert... jetzt hab ich nur noch fieber von der erkältung..


----------



## biketunE (1. Juni 2007)

Also ich habs gerade nach 20 Versuchen aufgegeben durchzukommen.

Zum Glück ists bei mir aber kein Bike mehr, nur noch Zubehör. Die Kohle haben sie seit 8 Tagen, Ware ist da, nur versendet wird nicht.

Echt traurig, die machen Kohle ohne Ende und haben nur Personal- und Verwaltungsprobleme.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich habs ich habs ich habs ich habs.. Freitag Überwiesen und eine Wochen Später stand der dicke Karton im Hausflur!!


----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Ich habs ich habs ich habs ich habs.. Freitag Überwiesen und eine Wochen Später stand der dicke Karton im Hausflur!!



hast du die bedroht?


----------



## Luis72 (1. Juni 2007)

Das dumme ist, man erfährt sowas nur über dieses Forum!
Wenn ich nämlich denen an der hotline sagen will, dass sie mir gefälligst das Rad mitsamt dem Bremsproblem schicken sollen, dann kommt man einfach nicht durch!
Den Adapter mit der Fräse selber zu machen krieg ich mit Sicherheit schneller hin, als die in ihrer verfluchten Besprechung drüber reden können!

Mfg
Luis


----------



## MIBO (1. Juni 2007)

+++news+++

 ....mein Termin für´s T9 hat sich um zwei Wochen auf KW24 verschoben  

schön oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (1. Juni 2007)

Mit welcher Begründung denn Mibo?

Luis


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß ja das ihr alle kocht, habe ja selbst 3 Monate anstelle der erst zugesagten 3 Wochen warten müssen, aber ich las es immer wieder und sie hatten Recht:


DAS WARTEN LOHNT SICH!!!!!

Habe ein wunderschönes Ultimate CF8.0 bekommen. Ich konnte bislang keine Mängel feststellen und verabschiede mich hiermit vorerst aus dem Wartezimmer! Aber heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage! Würde jederzeit wieder ein Canyon kaufen, es sei denn ich brauche dringend und sofort ein Bike.
Schöne Grüße
Lars


----------



## MIBO (1. Juni 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung denn Mibo?
> 
> Luis



fehlendes Partkit


----------



## Specky 665 (1. Juni 2007)

hi leute,

habt ihr ideen wie man evtl. besteller vor so einer verarsche warnen kann.
(in den testzeitschriften liest man sowas ja nicht)

hab das canyon bestellt und erst hier erfahren das diese hinhaltetaktik seid jahren so abläuft. (ähnlich bei poisen,fat usw.)

wenn noch ne verschiebung sein sollte steck ich mir 2000  ein und fahr die händler ab bis ich was brauchbares gefunden hab

so was darf man echt nicht unterstützen sonst gibts bald nur noch solche scheißläden


----------



## two wheels (1. Juni 2007)

Die Entäuschung ist gross!
Habe gehofft, das Bike wird heute an meinem Geburtstag verschickt, wie letzte Woche versprochen!
Nichts passiert, keine Mail, keine Meldung! Aber hei, wenn überraschts...


----------



## B.Z. (1. Juni 2007)

Specky 665 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> ... (in den testzeitschriften liest man sowas ja nicht)



Also zumindest 2006 war das auch in den Zeitschriften ein Thema.

Nachdem ich auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen das Ultimate CF gesehen habe, hätte ich es am liebsten sofort bestellt. Das Messepersonal sagte, ab Oktober gibt es auf der HP Infos zu den neuen bikes.

Außer dem Messe-Special tat sich, glaube ich, bis Nov / Dez. nichts mit Neuvorstellungen.

Aufgrund der Erfahrungen, die ich in den Zeitungen gelesen hatte, war mir die Sache zu unsicher und ich habe beim Händler bestellt. Zum Glück, muss ich heute sagen, wenn ich das hier so lese, ich würde auch einen Koller kriegen...

LG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gentic (1. Juni 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Die Entäuschung ist gross!
> Habe gehofft, das Bike wird heute an meinem Geburtstag verschickt, wie letzte Woche versprochen!
> Nichts passiert, keine Mail, keine Meldung! Aber hei, wenn überraschts...



hmm sowas is hart...


----------



## two wheels (1. Juni 2007)

Naja, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich noch keinen Monta warte, relativiert sich das ganze auch wieder!
Mir gehts eigentlich nur darum, dass ich nichts mehr hasse, als wenn ich belogen werde!


----------



## Martin_T (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Leidgeplagte ;-)

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein. Habe Anfang der Woche ein Nerve XC 5.0 bestellt. Montagetermin nicht von Anfang August.
Aber das Bike ist einfach sowas von rattenscharf (und ganz nebenbei sind alle anderen Hersteller auch ausverkauft, wenn ich den örtlichen Händlern glauben darf :-/ )

Also erfreue ich mich die nächsten Wochen an meinem neuen Wallpaper auf dem Rechner und gebe meinem alten Hardtail nochmal die Sporen.

Möge mir die Geduld nicht ausgehen.

Martin


----------



## MacBiker (1. Juni 2007)

also. . . ich konnte es kaum glauben, da stand doch tatsächlich heute der postler (=postbote) vor der türe mit einem paket von canyon - ohne vorwarnung per telefon oder mail. ich darf mich somit aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden  mein  torque frx 9 ist heute gekommen. bin allerdings noch nicht dazugekommen, es zusammenzubauen


----------



## Staabi (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin gerade aus Willingen zurück gekommen. Möchte nur kurz was zu den Torque Bikes sagen: Bei der Montage der Serie, die sicher leider ja aufgrund mehrfach verschobener Teilelieferungen eh schon verzögert hatte stellte sich ein Montageproblem heraus, das wir so bei keinem Testrad, keinem Vorserienrad, also noch nie hatten. Ich möchte hier nicht genau sagen, woran es liegt, denn ich möchte öffentlich keinen unserer Lieferanten in die Pfanne hauen. Das Problem ist bei nahezu allen Torque FR 8.0 aufgetreten, einige wenige sind nicht betroffen und auch schon beim Kunden (Moonshakers z.B.). Als das Problem aufgetaucht ist mussten wir selbst erstmal feststellen, woran das denn nun liegen könnte, dann haben wir mit unseren Lieferanten gesprochen (denn es sind Komponenten mehrerer Lieferanten betroffen), die natürlich auch erstmal Ursachenforschung betreiben mussten. Paralell habe ich Alternativen gesucht. Heute auch nochmal mächtig herumtelefoniert, wir bekommen am Montag Besuch von einem Techniker, der mit uns das Problem klärt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich die Ursache des Problems inzwischen kenne, möchte aber dennoch am Montag ganz sicher gehen. Wenn es an dem liegt, was ich vermute dann können wir da auch sicher eine schnelle Lösung finden. Die Torque FR 8.0 sind soweit ich weiß inzwische montiert und warten nur auf die Lösung dieses Problems. Ihr könnt mir glauben, ich dachte ich stehe im Wald als ich dem Anruf unseres Montageleiters bekam "wir können die FR 8.0 nicht versenden weil das und das passiert ist". Das ist wirklich original "erst hat man kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu"... Superärgerlich, und ich weiß, das wir uns gerade bei dem Modell keine weitere Verzögerung erlauben konnten...

Zu den Verzögerungen verschiedener Modelle. Die Canyon Rahmen werden bei verschiedenen Herstellern gebaut. Eine Serie hier, die andere Serie da. Die Modelle die dieses Jahr am häufigsten verschoben wurden stammen alle von einem Hersteller, der zwar von Finish und Fertigung her sehr gute Arbeit macht, aber leider irgendwie chronisch unzuverlässig liefert. Sicher sein, das die Ware wirklich in den vereinbarten Stückzahlen kommt konnten wir da eigentlich nicht. Konsequenz für 2008: Der Lieferant bekommt weniger Buisness und wir verteilen mehr Serien wieder auf andere Rahmenbauer, die sich dieses Jahr als in Qualität ebenbürtig und als recht liefertreu (sofern es das bei taiwanesischen Rahmenbauern gibt) herausgestellt haben.

Zur Hotline. Die Situation tut mir persönlich sehr leid. Wer allerdings schon einmal in Koblenz in unserem Shop war, der weiß, das unsere derzeitigen Lokalitäten aus allen Nähten platzen. Canyon ist in den letzten Jahren ordentlich gewachsen, die Mitarbeiterzahl ist ebenfalls stark angestiegen (so stark, das ich eigentlich jedes mal wenn ich im Shop bin neue Gesichter sehe, ich arbeite ja außerhalb und bin nur ca. 1x in der Woche im Shop), aber wir sind an einem Punkt an dem wir rein aus Platzgründen schon am alten Standort nicht mehr groß weiter wachsen können. Wir können die Leute ja schlecht auf den Schoß der anderen setzen...  Deshalb bauen wir zur Zeit neu. Und zwar komplett neu, neues Lager (was im Moment auch aus Platzgründen fürchterlich ineffizient auf mehrere Standorte verteilt ist), neue Produktion, neuer Shop. Demnächst wird es dazu auf unserer Homepage weitere Infos geben. Wenn der neue Standort, ebenfalls in Koblenz, bezogen ist wird die Effizienz in allen Bereichen spürbar ansteigen.

In einem anderem Thread kam die Frage auf, warum ich hier nicht mehr so oft poste: Als Produktmanager (und damit Entscheider über die Austattung unserer Bikes) bin ich anders als früher ziemlich aus dem Tagesgeschäft raus, noch dazu habe ich keinen Zugang zu unserer Warenwirtschaft in meinem Büro und bin ausserdem auch räumlich ein paar Kilometer vom Shop entfernt. Ich kann schlicht leider keine kompetente Auskunft mehr zu Lieferzeiten einzelner Modelle geben. Das ist sehr schade, aber wir arbeiten daran, die Transparenz zu verbessern. Im Moment bin ich auch so stark mit der Order und Produktionsplanung der 2008er Modelle beschäftigt, das ich hier zwar noch regelmäßig mitlese, aber kaum noch Gelegenheit habe mich zu verschiedenen Themen zu äußern, weil mir leider die Zeit fehlt mich einzuarbeiten. Sorry.

Viele Grüße,

Michael
Canyon Produktmanagement


----------



## Hirnie (2. Juni 2007)

Da soll mal einer Sagen das der gute wenig Arbeitet!! Um 23:04Uhr ein statement an die Kunden geben!! Bitte pflügt ihn jetzt nicht auseinander... 

Wir warten alle gemeinsam!!!!


----------



## dirk13 (2. Juni 2007)

Danke Staabi für die Stellungnahme, ich finds prima, dass wenigtens einer von Canyon sich hier abundzu äußert.

Man muss ja bei allem Frust, den hier sicher einige haben, auf sachlicher Ebene unterscheiden, welche Probleme direkt bei Canyon liegen, und welche nur indirekt. 

Ich kann verstehen, dass unzuverlässige Zulieferer zwar höchst ärgerlich sind, aber für die laufende Saison nunmal ein Faktum darstellen.

Anders sieht das allerdings bei der Informationspolitik und Organisation aus. Da gibt es sicherlich viel Verbesserungspotenzial, und ich hoffe, das dieser Thread nicht nur von Staabi gelesen wird.

Warum es die (nur subjektiv durch das Forum übermittelten) logistischen Probleme gibt, ist mir relativ unklar. Kann man da nicht in der Zeit, in der man auf die Rahmen o.ä. wartet, schon mal die zügige Abbarbeitung planen und ggf. Zeitarbeitskräfte anheuern?

Jedensfalls finde ich dieses Forum sehr hilfreich, was hat man eigentlich früher ohne Foren gemacht ??? 

Beste Grüße aus München,
happy waiting,

Dirk


----------



## dirk13 (2. Juni 2007)

Achja, noch'n Nachtrag:

Habt Ihr bei Canyon eigentlich schonmal darüber nachgedacht, die Bikes je nach Liefersituation in Absprache mit dem Kunden zu verändern?

Wir haben ja hier im wesentlichen keine Ahnung, welche Teile gerade fehlen, es sind aber sicher einige dabei, die auch gerne 'ne andere Bremse o.ä. nehemen würden, dafür aber das Bike 4 Wochen früher bekommen.


----------



## Straightflush (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Staabi,

danke für die Info! Ich kann mich den Vorpostings von Dirk nur anschließen. Beser für alle wäre es natürlich gewesen diese Info proaktiv per mail an die Kunden zu verteilen. Da ich mein Rad aber nun in griefbarer Nähe wähne baue ich auf deinen Sachverstand und hoffe daß die Bikes nächste Woche  schnellst möglich raus gehen.
Sobald das Problem behoben ist muss aber definitiv novh eine Info zu den Hintergründen folgen. Übertrage die Situation mal auf nen Autokauf. Ich denke mal du wirst mir zustimmen, daß es doch ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen bereitet etwas von einem TEchnischen Defekt in dem Karren zu lesen den man für viel GEld kauft, und dem man in gewisser wiese auch seine GEsundheit anvertraut.
Bleib dran!

Gruß


----------



## Teerverweigerer (2. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Hier mal (m)eine positive Bilanz mit Canyon, und gleich vorab, ich bin weder verwand noch verschwägert mit irgendeinem der Firma C. noch werde ich (leider ) für diese Aussage hier bezahlt!

22.05.07 
Tel. Bestellung eines Nerve ESX 8.0 (Expressbike), ob Ihr´s glaubt oder nicht, ich bin beim ersten Anruf durchgekommen und nach klärung einiger Fragen hab ich es bestellt. Lt. Aussage von dem Servicemenschen sollte es ca. 10 Tage dauern bis zum Erhalt des Bikes.

24.05.07
Sie haben Post 1! Eingang der Bestellbestätigung, VMT KW 22 bis 23.

02.06.07
Sie haben Post 2! Eingang des Bikes! Dummerweise bin ich von Canyon nicht darüber benachrichtigt worden wann es verschickt wurde, und da heute Samstag ist und meine Bank geschlossen hat, muss ich mich wohl bis Montag gedulden. Aber nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe verzeihe ich das Canyon sehr gerne.

Wenn mit dem Bike jetzt auch noch alles in Ordnung ist (aufholzklopf!), wäre mein Fazit durchweg positiv! Mehr dazu dann am Montag, auch die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gentic (2. Juni 2007)

ES IST DAAAAA!!!
FAZIT:
18.05.07 Grand Canyon 8.0 tel. bestellt (Expressbike)
21.05.07 Bike fertig, Geld überwiesen
24.05.07 Geldeingang verbucht
31.05.07 Fahrrad verschickt
02.06.07 Fahrrad angekommen


----------



## braintrust (2. Juni 2007)

boah man ****....freitag überwiesen....komme heute gut gelaunt von ner exkursioin (4-tägig) und was ist hier los....NIX...alda das ist sowas von zum kotzen...könnte schon wieder wetten, dass das bike noch nichtmal losgeschickt wurde...


----------



## xpla (2. Juni 2007)

So, nachdem ich es nicht mehr rechtzeitig zur Post schaffte, um mein Bike zurückzusenden, habe ich, auch auf die Gefahr hin, etwas Wertminderung zu bezahlen, einen größeren Vorbau hinauf gemacht.

Das fühlt sich schon mal besser an. Ich wollte aber fragen, wie ihr den Lenker positioniert -> sprich die Neigung.

Danke und LG

xpla


----------



## vanmaxis (3. Juni 2007)

die von canyon sind ja richtig lustig da steht doch echt in der aktuelen bike (7/07) in der zwei seitigen werbung von canyon : 100% canyon. 0% wartezeit.


----------



## dawncore (3. Juni 2007)

wenigstens beweisen sie Selbstironie


----------



## dirk13 (3. Juni 2007)

Cool, wo kann man denn die neue Bike schon lesen?


----------



## XCrules (3. Juni 2007)

Zitat: die von canyon sind ja richtig lustig da steht doch echt in der aktuelen bike (7/07) in der zwei seitigen werbung von canyon : 100% canyon. 0% wartezeit.

Also meine Freundin hat ihr WXC 3 am 18. Dezember 06 bestellt und am 30. Mai diesen Jahres bekommen...
das ist ja mal 0% Wartezeit. Sind mehrmals am Telefon vertröstet worden. Kann dazu nur sagen: Wenn man mit so einem Auftragsvolumen umgeht, muss sicherstellen, das der einzige Draht als Direktversender zum Kunden, das Telefon, auch adäquat bedient werden kann!


----------



## GT Driver (3. Juni 2007)

_ ES _ ist da...

Ich kann es kaum glauben, gestern schellte der DHL-Mann um kurz vor 15 Uhr und überreichte mir mein Canyon Bikeguard. Der Inhalt, ein Canyon Nerve ES 8.0.

FAZIT:
12.05.07 Canyon Nerve 8.0 tel. bestellt (Expressbike)
31.05.07 Ihre Bestellung ist auf dem Weg
02.06.07 Ihre Bestellung ist "heile" angekommen

03.06.07 Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben. EIN TRAUM.  

Sorry Jungs, aber ich werde mich für unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.


----------



## ashtray (3. Juni 2007)

GT Driver schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, aber ich werde mich für unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.




Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald wieder? Ach was, ich bin mir sogar sicher, dass wir dich hier bald wieder sehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasenstab (3. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

Habe am 15.05.07 mein RC 9.0 online bestellt - Lt. schriftlicher Bestellbestätigung Montagetermin KW 23, also nächste Woche.
Am Freitag, 01.06.07 habe ich mich doch schon mal getraut bei Canyon nachzuhören, ob der Termin mit KW 23 bleibt.
Und nun kommts : Laut Info der Hotline war Bike bereits fertig - ich Samstag morgen frisch geduscht hoch nach Koblenz und das Bike nach gut 14 Tagen abgeholt.
Gestern gleich knapp 40 KM gefahren und total begeistert.
Wer sagt, dass das RC 9.0 ein reines Race Bike ist, liegt falsch. Es hat zwar einen supi Vortrieb, ist aber ganz und garnicht unbequem zu fahren. Dank des bequemen Sattels von Selle Italia hatte ich dahingehen keine Probleme - auch die Geometrie ist für ein Racebike äusserst bequem .
Lob an Canyon

Gruss
Hasenstab


----------



## vanmaxis (3. Juni 2007)

dirk13 schrieb:


> Cool, wo kann man denn die neue Bike schon lesen?


na als abonnent bekommt man die schon eher


----------



## xpla (3. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich es nicht mehr rechtzeitig zur Post schaffte, um mein Bike zurückzusenden, habe ich, auch auf die Gefahr hin, etwas Wertminderung zu bezahlen, einen größeren Vorbau hinauf gemacht.
> 
> Das fühlt sich schon mal besser an. Ich wollte aber fragen, wie ihr den Lenker positioniert -> sprich die Neigung.
> 
> ...



Egal, ihr habt recht, es ist zu klein ... Die Frage bleibt nur, längeren Vorbau schicken lassen (brauch den ja wieder beim anderen Rad) oder zurück und auf ein Express-Bike warten ...


----------



## fitze (3. Juni 2007)

Nein, ich hab mein Torque natürlich noch nicht bekommen. Ich hab es in Willingen nur als Testrad einmal die Freeridestrecke rauf und runter bewegt. Naja was soll ich sagen, er fiel mir sehr, sehr schwer es wieder abzugeben!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## gentic (3. Juni 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> ES IST DAAAAA!!!
> FAZIT:
> 18.05.07 Grand Canyon 8.0 tel. bestellt (Expressbike)
> 21.05.07 Bike fertig, Geld überwiesen
> ...



*bildernachreich*


----------



## boomsti (4. Juni 2007)

Boa geil, da fällt mir das warten auf mein GC gleich noch viel schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (4. Juni 2007)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> die von canyon sind ja richtig lustig da steht doch echt in der aktuelen bike (7/07) in der zwei seitigen werbung von canyon : 100% canyon. 0% wartezeit.



Hab ich auch gelesen, ich dacht´ich fall vom Hocker 
Da hat canyon ja richtig ``Schwein`` gehabt, verdient haben sie es allerdings nicht.

PS: wo bleibt mein bike???!!!!


----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Egal, ihr habt recht, es ist zu klein ... Die Frage bleibt nur, längeren Vorbau schicken lassen (brauch den ja wieder beim anderen Rad) oder zurück und auf ein Express-Bike warten ...



Noch mal egal -> es geht gleich zur Post und zurück zu Canyon.


----------



## gentic (4. Juni 2007)

boomsti schrieb:


> Boa geil, da fällt mir das warten auf mein GC gleich noch viel schwerer



welches hast du denn geordert?


----------



## Luis72 (4. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

wie schaut es denn eigentlich mit den Torques 8.0 aus? Weiss jemand, ob sie diese Woche montiert werden, oder obs da auch Probleme gibt?
Staabi spricht ja nur von Problemen bei den *FR* Modellen.

MfG
Luis


----------



## GerhardO (4. Juni 2007)

Ich frag mich grad, ob eigentlich die Presse von alledem Bescheid weiß?! Solltens doch mal in ihre Biketests den Punkt "Lieferfähigkeit" mit aufnehmen. Dann ist es gleich mal vorbei mit einem *super* oder *überragend*

Hm - werd da mal nachfragen.

@fitze: Du magst Dich ja richtig quälen...!


----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Noch mal egal -> es geht gleich zur Post und zurück zu Canyon.



Jetzt kommt der Überhit -> die Post in Österreich nimmt das Paket nicht an, da zu groß. Zugestellt haben sie es aber. Toll, mir jetzt egal, Canyon soll ne Lösung für das Problem bringen. Ist ja ein Witz! Und vor allem mal auf einen Paketdienst umsteigen, weil über DHL und dann über die normale Post in Österreich das ist echt ein Witz sondergleichen! Die Leute bei der Hotline bei Canyon tun mir leid, die können am wenigsten dafür.


----------



## aibeekey (4. Juni 2007)

fitze, von welcher firma is denn dein trikot??


----------



## Augus1328 (4. Juni 2007)

steht doch Maloja drauf


----------



## GerhardO (4. Juni 2007)

... und der Typ nebendran wollte nicht erkannt werden, weil er ein Speci fährt...!


----------



## solberg (4. Juni 2007)

also mein esx6 mit optitune kann nun abgeholt werden. tja ich muß erstmal zum flughafen...da muß es noch ein wenig auf MICH warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (4. Juni 2007)

wann bestellt?


----------



## solberg (4. Juni 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> wann bestellt?



ende februar


----------



## aibeekey (4. Juni 2007)

> steht doch Maloja drauf



man, dein bildschirm und deine auflösung müssen riesig sein...  

vielen dank aber...


----------



## boomsti (4. Juni 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> welches hast du denn geordert?


Das 7.0 in weiß, soll anscheinend KW 25 montiert werden und laut Canyon sollte es keine Verschiebungen geben, hab da gestern mal nachgefragt. Bei dem was ich hier so lose weis ich aber nicht ob man das glauben darf, naja was solls, vorfreude is ja bekanntermaßen die schönste freude


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Juni 2007)

@Staabi

mir wurde aber gesagt, dass mein Problem mit dem Bremsadapter mit den anderen Torques nichts zu tun hat. (an der Hotline). Ich frag mich was das soll?

Wenn es ein Problem mit meinem Rad gibt, würde ich gerne auch darüber Bescheid wissen.

mfg steffen huber


----------



## Dragan (4. Juni 2007)

ich durfte am Wochenende in Willingen auch schon mal auf mein bestelltes FR8 probesitzen ... is nen geiles Bike ;o)
voller Vorfreude wollte ich heute morgen bei der Hotline nachfragen wann ich das Bike die Woche abholen kann und was muss ich heute morgen hier im Forum  lesen ... das es schon wieder Probleme mit der Auslieferung gibt ... ist doch echt zum :kotz:  .
Am meisten muss ich Canyons Informationspolitik kritisieren !! es wird doch möglich sein die Leute per email oder auf der Homepage über solche Probleme zu Informieren ... das kann ja wohl jedes Kind.
Das ich erst diverse Foren durchsuchen muss oder mich 2 Stunden ans Telefon hänge um Informationen zu bekommen kann doch, in einen vorwiegend im Internet operierenden Unternehmen, nicht sein !!
Die Idee versch. Bikezeitschriften mal über Lieferprobleme ; Informationspolitik ; Kundenfreundlichkeit aufmerksam zu machen finde ich gut ... ich finde das solche Punkte auch in die Bewertung mit einfließen sollten ... was bringt mir ein Bike das "Überragend" abschneidet ich es aber nicht , oder nur mit extrem langen Lieferzeiten bekommen kann.

Mein Fazit zu Canyon .. ich kann das gut beurteilen da ich Wiederholungstäter bin ( beim ersten Bike war es auch nicht besser !! )
Bikes - TOP
Lieferzeit / Informationspolitik - FLOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GerhardO (4. Juni 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Worte an die zwei bekannten Magazine geschickt. Mal sehen. Viel gebe ich allerdings eh nicht drauf, dass da was pasiert.


----------



## mirosi (4. Juni 2007)

Mal so Frage in die Runde hier;
Das leidige Thema CANYON und Wartezeiten geht doch schon über Jahre...
Kommt man sich da nicht total verar... vor wenn man ein Bericht (Aktuelle BIKE) liest, in der CANYON als Versender mit "SUPER" bewertet wird???
Lieferzeit lt. Test (anonym natürlich...) 2 Wochen. Gaaanz toll.
Da stell ICH mir die Frage, ob so ein Test objektiv gewertet wird... oder spielt die doppelseitige Anzeige des besagten Herrstellers irgendwie eine Rolle???
Ich find da sind nun mal Leserbriefe /-Mailings angesagt 
Ich finde lange Lieferzeiten ja gar nicht schlimm, nur sollten die Hersteller mit offenen karten spielen und ganz klar sagen; Kann auch 3-4 Monaten dauern, dann freu ich mich über jeden Tag, der früher geliefert wird. Umgekehrt gibt es nur Frust


----------



## two wheels (4. Juni 2007)

Die Bikezeitschriften werden einen Dreck tun un einen Ihrer besten Werbekunden mit schlechten Tests vergraullen! Meine Meinung!

Die Hotline ist ja echt zu :kotz:! Freitag punkt genau 19 Uhr is Schluss am heute morgen war um 9:05 Uhr immer noch kein Mensch zu erreichen und dann wird man die ganze Zeit aus der Leitung gekickt. Nervt mich tierisch.
Wieso kann Canyon zb die Tracking Nummer nicht einfach nach Versand des Paketes per Mail durchgeben? Jedes mehr oder weniger bessere Versandunternehmen schafft das mittlerweilen, aber Canyon  
Aber das ESX ist halt schon eine geiles Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (4. Juni 2007)

#





two wheels schrieb:


> Die Bikezeitschriften werden einen Dreck tun un einen Ihrer besten Werbekunden mit schlechten Tests #vergraullen! Meine Meinung!


#
#Naja ... BIKE 07/2007:
#
#"_Test: Bike-Versender_
#Das Bike vom Versender kommt per Post zum günstigen Preis. Nicht dabei: Probefahrt, persönliche Beratung und individuelle Abstimmung vom #Fachmann. Wir haben getestet, wie die Versandhändler arbeiten und neun Bikes bestellt. *Nicht alle haben wir #bekommen.*"
#
#Warum wundert mich das nicht ... 

wää, man sollte auch den vorletzten Beitrag lesen ... naja wenigstens habe ich den 3333ten Eintrag *fg*


----------



## MIBO (4. Juni 2007)

Dragan schrieb:


> Bikes - TOP
> Lieferzeit / Informationspolitik - FLOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




na passt doch:



> die von canyon sind ja richtig lustig da steht doch echt in der aktuelen bike (7/07) in der zwei seitigen werbung von canyon : 100% canyon. 0% wartezeit.




ihr habt das mit den 0% immer nur falsch verstanden, das ist die Bewertung


----------



## braintrust (4. Juni 2007)

soooo donnerstag gings in koblenz raus....am WE kam nix...heute tracker-nr besorgt und danach solls aufn weg zum kunden sein...na mal sehen ob das heute klappt


----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

Mein Bike ist auf dem Weg zu Canyon ... Wenn der L Rahmen nur 2 cm länger ist, bringt das viel? XL wäre übertrieben, oder? Zahlt es sich aus, gleich ein ES6.0 zu nehmen?


----------



## gigaflo (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand aktuelle Infos zur Auslieferung der Torques, dem FR 9.0 speziell? War ja für KW 19 geplant. Ich hatte auch schon das Abholen geplant, musste dann am Telefon aber von der Verzögerung erfahren. Am Telefon wurde relativ ungenau von Mitte Juni als neuer Termin gesprochen. Weiss jemand mehr?

flo


----------



## fitze (4. Juni 2007)

@Traildancer: Ich wollte den Canyon-Stand eigentlich meiden, aber da stand es so alleine rum, und die Farbe war in echt so geil und....naja schon hatte ich es doch geliehen. Und nun ist die Vorfreude ins Unermessliche gestiegen. Das Bike ist so geil wendig und lässt sich in der Luft suuper bewegen. Der Hinterbau wippt so gut wie gar nicht, schluckt aber jeden Kiesel weg.....

Achja, und das Speci von meinem Kumpel ist auch nur ein Testrad (welches übrigens laut ihm die Enttäuschung des Wochenendes war. Das Ding ist echt schwer wie ein Panzer) Unsere drei Favoriten waren das FR8, das Trek Session 77 und das Intense Uzzi.

@marx.: Ja, ist von Maloja.

@Augus1328: Verdammt gute Augen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (4. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist auf dem Weg zu Canyon ... Wenn der L Rahmen nur 2 cm länger ist, bringt das viel? XL wäre übertrieben, oder? Zahlt es sich aus, gleich ein ES6.0 zu nehmen?



Sei mal nicht sauer, aber irgendwie reicht das jetzt doch mit dem rumdiskutieren hier oder?! Zumindest in der Gallerie. Das ist nun mal deine Entscheidung und die kann und wird dir hier keiner abnehmen! Fahr doch einfach mal nach Koblenz und probiere wenn du dir gar nicht sicher bist! Von "M" -> "L" und jetzt gleich zu "XL"...  PROBIEREN!!!


----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Sei mal nicht sauer, aber irgendwie reicht das jetzt doch mit dem rumdiskutieren hier oder?! Zumindest in der Gallerie. Das ist nun mal deine Entscheidung und die kann und wird dir hier keiner abnehmen! Fahr doch einfach mal nach Koblenz und probiere wenn du dir gar nicht sicher bist! Von "M" -> "L" und jetzt gleich zu "XL"...  PROBIEREN!!!



Wennst mir den Flug bezahlst -> 250 â¬ fÃ¼r den Flug + Mietwagen fÃ¼r einen Tag = ca. 325 â¬. FÃ¼r das Geld, bekomme ich schon fast ein Navi fÃ¼r's Radl ... Auf die Idee, nach Koblenz zu fahren, bin ich auch schon gekommen. Wie gesagt, wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber ein Sponsoring deinerseits freuen, hab heute die FlÃ¼ge gecheckt, Freitag wÃ¼rde es passen. Den Thread >> Finde dein passendes Canyon gibt es leider nicht, also entschuldige, Fotos fÃ¼r die Galerie habe ich ja zur Belustigung ja schon geliefert -> Affe auf nem Schleifstein!


----------



## w_astl (4. Juni 2007)

So, es geht anscheinend voran!!!
Ich habe soeben die Versandbestätigung für mein ESX 6.0 in schwarz Größe S erhalten! Bestellt habe ich Mitte März. 
Also wenn alles gut geht hab ich mein Bike am We.*freu*


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (4. Juni 2007)

"Ihre Bestellung ist auf dem Weg"  Wuhuu! 

Jetzt hoff ich ganz schwer, dass auch die Größe passt.

Ich habe mich gegen die Empfehlung des PPS und für die Telefonberatung entschieden und ein ESX in S gewählt (172cm und SL82). Mal schauen ob das passt...

achja, für die Statistik: Bestellt in KW1


----------



## bliz2z (4. Juni 2007)

Grad bei der Hotline durchgekommen der Montage Termin für die Torque Bikes hat sich wohl auf kw 24 verschoben.


----------



## renderscout (4. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Wennst mir den Flug bezahlst -> 250  für den Flug + Mietwagen für einen Tag = ca. 325 . Für das Geld, bekomme ich schon fast ein Navi für's Radl ... Auf die Idee, nach Koblenz zu fahren, bin ich auch schon gekommen. Wie gesagt, würde mich über ein Sponsoring deinerseits freuen, hab heute die Flüge gecheckt, Freitag würde es passen. Den Thread >> Finde dein passendes Canyon gibt es leider nicht, also entschuldige, Fotos für die Galerie habe ich ja zur Belustigung ja schon geliefert -> Affe auf nem Schleifstein!



Sei mal nicht gleich so stinkig!  Es ging ja eigentlich nur um das ganze "geswitche" von dir. Die meisten haben dir von Anfang an gesagt, dass nen längerer Vorbau nicht ausreicht laut Bildern... Wie lange musst denn ca. warten bei Radwechsel?! Also, Kopf hoch.


----------



## Specky 665 (4. Juni 2007)

und nochmal

nach dem 87. versuch (echt wahr hab mitgezählt) bin ich doch sofort bei einen freundlichen canyon fachberater rausgekommen.

das rad (esx 6 in schwarz gr l) ist lt. seinem rechner schon aktiv und sollte diese woche auch rausgehen. (bin katholisch und glaub fast alles) 

also wad mä halt nu aweng ist doch eh scho wurscht hab ja noch zeit bis zum montag dann sind wir im urlaub

das rad meiner freundin (xc 4 in weiss gr m) kommt lt. der supifreundlichen bestellhotline erst kw 25  

bestellt KW 10

*wenn du gott zum lachen bringen willst, erzähl ihn deine pläne oder den canyon liefertermin*


----------



## Birk (4. Juni 2007)

So, mein ESX 6 Schwarz in M ist auch heute rausgegangen, bestellt hab ich Mitte März. Wenn die Post schnell ist hab ich es morgen oder Übermorgen.
 

Birk


----------



## two wheels (4. Juni 2007)

Was soll die Schei***! Ruf dauernd bei Canyon an, Drück die 1 und dann heissts nur "der gewünschte Teilnehmeranschluss ist besetzt"  Wolllt ihr mich verarschen! Ich will die Tracking Nummer...


----------



## Dragan (4. Juni 2007)

ich möchte lieber eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Canyon was das Problem bei den Torques ist , wie es behoben wird , wann die nun endlich der Auslieferungstermin ist , wie man uns wartenden nun nach der 3. oder 4. verschiebung entgegen kommt .
Fazit: ICH WILL EINFACH NUR MIT MEINEM BESTELLTEN TORQUE BIKEN !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (4. Juni 2007)

Bekommt man eigentlich das Versandmail von Canyon auch wenn man mit Kreditkarte bestellt/ bezahlt hat?



Lumpenköter schrieb:


> "Ihre Bestellung ist auf dem Weg"  Wuhuu!
> 
> Jetzt hoff ich ganz schwer, dass auch die Größe passt.
> 
> ...



Wünsch dir viel Glück mit dem S! Ist schon ein wenig an der Grenze, nicht?
Ich habs da einfach mit 194cm/ SL 94.5 cm kommt ausser XL nicht viel anderes in Frage


----------



## Hirnie (4. Juni 2007)

So ich war heute bei Canyon und da wollt ich mal fragen wie es mit meinem ESX 6.0 in Braun aussieht!! 

Falls ich Glück habe bekomm ich es diese Woche!!!


----------



## braintrust (4. Juni 2007)

also das ist doch nicht normal....donnerstag ging das bike raus...heute war immernoch kein DHL-typ da...man man man


----------



## DoubleU (4. Juni 2007)

Hier noch abschließend ein Foto von meinem ESX 8 nach dem ersten Ausritt.
Und dann bin ich mal raus hier...
Viel Glück bzw. nicht zu langes weiteres warten kann man euch allen nur wünschen bzw. das tue ich hiermit.


----------



## xpla (4. Juni 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich das Versandmail von Canyon auch wenn man mit Kreditkarte bestellt/ bezahlt hat?



Nein, du "darfst" die Hotline bemühen um nachzufragen *ggg* Anscheinend rafft deren Programm das nicht, ich weiß es nicht, weil es komisch ist ... die Kreditkarte wird erst beim Versand belastet, somit müßte das Mail an sich net so ein Problem sein.


----------



## solberg (4. Juni 2007)

hörner, hörner, hörner...fahrt doch gleich rennrad mit triathlonlenker...*kotz*


----------



## two wheels (4. Juni 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hier noch abschließend ein Foto von meinem ESX 8 nach dem ersten Ausritt.
> Und dann bin ich mal raus hier...
> Viel Glück bzw. nicht zu langes weiteres warten kann man euch allen nur wünschen bzw. das tue ich hiermit.



Ist das der XL Rahmen mit Original Vorbau? Der ist ja mächtig lang, oder täuscht das?

@xpla

Danke, dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung, dass das Bike bald kommt. VMT war vorletzte/ letzte Woche! Komm ESX6 komm...


----------



## Didi123 (4. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> ...Wartezimmer passt aber auch net so recht, wenn man es schon hat, oder?


Vielleicht hier:  *Dies und Das - Der Community Talk*
Der ist eigtl. als Canyon-Laberthread gedacht...!
Versteh' nicht, wieso dieser Thread so hartnäckig ignoriert wird - ist eigtl. das KTWR im Canyon-Unterforum...!?

Edit: Wie KTWR - nur mit Niveau...


----------



## Straightflush (4. Juni 2007)

Servus Staabi!

Montag vorbei. Techniker da gewesen?! wie schauts aus?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Techniker da gewesen, morgen gibt es Bescheid über die Lösung. Am Mittwoch kann ich was endgültiges sagen, morgen bin ich unterwegs.

Grüße,

Michael, noch im Büro, mache aber jetzt Feierabend.


----------



## BlackForestGump (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand Bilder vom aktuellen 2007er XC 4.0 in der Farbe Race Black ?
Waren am 19.05.07 in Koblenz und haben für meine Freundin das XC 4.0 bestellt. Zur Probefahrt hatte sie ein XC 6.0 in dem matten Schwarz und der Verkäufer meinte, das XC 4.0 hätte die selbe Farbe   haben dann auch noch gleich einen Uvex Helm für sie dazu gekauft, natürlich schwarz matt  

Bei genauerem durchlesen des Katalogs ist uns jetzt aufgefallen, dass das XC 4.0 mit dem Racing Schwarz geliefert wird. Meine Nachfrage bei Canyon ergab gestern, dass hier anscheinend ein Klarlack aufgebracht ist. 

Glänzt das Radl nun etwa? Hat jemand Bilder und weiß, ob man wegen der Falschauskunft zur Farbe stornieren kann (mir wäre die Farbe evtl. egal, aber Frauen sehen das anders) !

Danke.


----------



## MIBO (5. Juni 2007)

AGB lesen hilft  ...klar kannst du stornieren, selbst wenn das Bike schon geliefert wurde hast du noch Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Straightflush (5. Juni 2007)

Servus Staabi,

danke für die info. Es macht einem das warten (ein ganz klein wenig) erträglicher, wenn man weiß jemand kümmert sich drum. Wenn ich den Timestamp deines Eintrags sehe bekomm ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen ;-) 
Aber so langsam wird's halt wirklich zeitkritisch bei mir (uns). Meine Freundin das gleiche Bike bestellt. Hab sie endlich dazu bewegt mit dem Biken richtig durchzustarten. Da ärgert man sich nicht nur selber, sondern muss auch noch seine Süße trösten.
Grüße
SF


----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren , ob der Rest von Canyon mitkriegt, was hier im Forum/Wartezimmer eigentlich abgeht?! Evtl. sogar die Chefetage?!

Sonst bringts ja nicht wirklich was. Meine Meinung.


----------



## DoubleU (5. Juni 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ist das der XL Rahmen mit Original Vorbau? Der ist ja mächtig lang, oder täuscht das?
> 
> @xpla
> 
> Danke, dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung, dass das Bike bald kommt. VMT war vorletzte/ letzte Woche! Komm ESX6 komm...


 
Das ist zumindest der Originalvorbau, den die mir verbaut haben (XL Rahmen). Das ist glaube ich die längste Version des Superforce, die es gibt - und ja, ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, daß der ungewöhnlich lang ist. Wurde vermutlich aufgrund meiner PPS-Maße verbaut (bin 1,95 m mit sowohl sehr langen Beinen als auch Armen (vom Dödel wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen... ). 
Ok, im Ernst: Ich vermute, daß die da schon verschiedene Längen auf Lager haben sonst macht ja der ganze PPS-Kram nur peripher Sinn. Jedenfalls passt das ganze Rad super unter meinen A.... Die Geometrie scheint wie für mich gemacht.

Hammerbike, keine Frage - und auch in gutem Zustand angekommen bis auf leichte Kratzer am vorderen Bremskörper, weil der ein wenig den Karton durchdrungen hat. Und der Vorbau war so schief, daß man sich fragt was der Monteur für Drogen genommen hatte, als er den Punkt "Vorbau auf Längsachse ausgerichtet" (oder so ähnlich) in der beiliegenden Checkliste abgehakt hat. Sonst war alles i.O.
Nur die Logistik, Kundenpflege/Kommunikation und die allg. Planung bei Canyon sind sehr konträr dazu, um es höflich auszudrücken...

so long Leutz

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denaturat (5. Juni 2007)

@ xpla

Schau mal, ob Du bei Dir in der Nähe vielleicht einen Ghost Händler hast, denn das AMR hat fast die gleiche Geometrie wie das ES. Un obwohl man das nicht machen sollten den Radhändler gegenüber, wäre es in deinem Fall eine Lösung festzustellen, ob L besser passt. Dann könntest Du wieder ruhig schlafen, bis das neue Bike dann irgendwann kommt.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## braintrust (5. Juni 2007)

heute kommts!!!


----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2007)

Hab grad diese Nachricht eines der Magazine erhalten:


> Vielen dank für Ihre e-Mail und Ihre Anregung. Leider werden wir die
> Lieferfähigkeit der einzelnen Firmen auch in Zukunft nicht bewerten können.
> Wir bekommen die allerersten Exemplare eines Bikes direkt vom Band in die
> Redaktion; Wochen und Monate, bevor der eigentliche Verkauf beginnt. Ob der
> ...



Bleibt also bei der Kundenverarsche...

(Was ist eine "schöne Woche"???)


----------



## franzf (5. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> (Was ist eine "schöne Woche"???)


Eine Stressfreie (z.B.: Der Chef/Abteilungsleiter/ $Pöhser_Schreibtischnachbar sind im Urlaub) Woche, evtl. lange Feierabendausritte (z.B. auf einem Bike) , oder sogar Spaß an der Arbeit.

Eben alles das was einem nicht in einer "schlechten/bösen/doofen Woche" passiert.


----------



## xpla (5. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Hab grad diese Nachricht eines der Magazine erhalten:
> 
> 
> Bleibt also bei der Kundenverarsche...
> ...




Ich glaube, da kann jeder für sich zwischen den Zeilen lesen:

Wir werden nicht den Ast absägen, auf dem wir sitzen ... Würden wir die Lieferung bewerten, dürfte keiner mehr ne Anzeige schalten ...

Sehr lustig aber, die Formulierung >> direkt vom Band ... Woher sollten die Räder sonst kommen, für die "normalen" Kunden ...


----------



## allesagentoni (5. Juni 2007)

Hey Leute, 

es ist einfach eine Zumutung was man sich hier gefallen lassen muss!
Ich warte seit 15 Wochen auf mein Rad und heute packe ich den Bikeguard aus und es ist ein Mini-Bike für Frauen drin!!!
Will doch nur mein RC 9 in MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

Warte nun auf den Rücksendeaufkleber und schaffe den Dreck wieder zur Post, muss warten bis die Retour wieder in Koblenz ist und bekomme dann evtl. mein bestelltes und bezahltes Rad. fertig. 

Das tue ich mir niewieder an. Mit dem Laden bin ich nach der Lieferung


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juni 2007)

Heute per Post gekommen:

Bestellbestätigung für WXC8 in S. VMT KW 24/25.

Hat ca. eine Woche gebraucht bis die ankam nach der Onlinebestellung.

Was schlecht ist:
Man kann nicht sehen an welche Adresse es geschickt werden soll, ich habe nämlich eine andere Lieferadresse angegeben.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob es wenigstens noch im Juni ankommt und alles glatt geht.


----------



## GerhardO (5. Juni 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Eine Stressfreie ... Woche, evtl. lange Feierabendausritte (z.B. auf einem Bike) , ...



Achsooooooooo! Tja, hatte ich seit gut sechs Monaten nicht mehr...


----------



## Sticktogether (5. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Hab grad diese Nachricht eines der Magazine erhalten:



Also wenn die als Fachtzeitschift nicht auf die Idee kommen mal anonyme Testkäufe bei den Bikeversendern zu machen, dann stellt sich bei mir die Frage, was mir die Testergebnisse bringen sollen wenn die Bikes nicht verfügbar sind. Das ist im höchsten masse unseriös und ungerecht den anderen Herstellen gegenüber die ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben. Meiner Meinung nach muss in den Biketests eine Note über Zuverlässigkeit der Liefertermine und Verfügbarkeiten genannt werden. Dann kann jeder entscheiden ob er in der Bikeseison zuhause sitzen möchte, weil sein Rad 5 Monate Lieferzeit hat, oder ob er beim Lokalen-Dealer ein paar Scheine drauflegt und sofort loslegen kann.


----------



## thomasbee (5. Juni 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest der Originalvorbau, den die mir verbaut haben (XL Rahmen). Das ist glaube ich die längste Version des Superforce, die es gibt - und ja, ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, daß der ungewöhnlich lang ist. Wurde vermutlich aufgrund meiner PPS-Maße verbaut (bin 1,95 m mit sowohl sehr langen Beinen als auch Armen (vom Dödel wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen... ).
> Ok, im Ernst: Ich vermute, daß die da schon verschiedene Längen auf Lager haben sonst macht ja der ganze PPS-Kram nur peripher Sinn. Jedenfalls passt das ganze Rad super unter meinen A.... Die Geometrie scheint wie für mich gemacht.
> 
> Frank



Ich hab gestern telefonisch ein ES9 bestellt. Der Typ am Telefon hat mir erzählt, dass weder Vorbaulängen noch Anzahl der Spacer unterm Vorbau aufgrund des PPS angepasst werden. Da ich sicher bin, dass ich Rahmengrösse M wollte, war das Thema damit für mich durch. Hat der Kollege Unsinn erzählt und die passen das doch an???

Lieferzeit: Er hat behauptet 10-12 Tage, per Mail hab ich keine Bestätigung, was ich ehrlich gesagt bescheiden finde.

Warten wir es ab. Gott sei Dank hab ich per Nachnahme bestellt. Einiges, was man hier so liest, macht ja doch SEHR nachdenklich.

/t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. Juni 2007)

mhm also mir wurde damals von einem Mitarbeiter ein ESX in M mit kürzerem Vorbau vorgeschlagen (für 25Euro Aufpreis). Das hätte dann wie bei Optitune nur ein paar Tage länger gedauert. 
Ich glaub so ganz alleine rein von den PPS Daten her wird nichts verändert. Ich bezweifel auch dass die Luft-Federelemente auf das angegebene Gewicht abgestimmt werden.

Wenn du einen anderen Vorbau haben willst, ruf mal durch. Theoretisch ist es scheinbar möglich, aber wohl nur auf Nachfrage. Der Spacerturm wird aber bleiben, denke ich. Den kann man ja auch zuhause schnell verändern


Davon ab, fand ein anderer Mitarbeiter das ein M mir eindeutig zu groß wäre und er wüßte nicht wie sein Kollege auf diesen Vorschlag kommen konnte   (vllt. wars ja eher ein Rennradspezi). Zumal der normale M Vorbau schon mit 90mm recht kurz ist, wie er mir dann mitteilte. 

EGAL ich werds gleich wissen, ob S passt   DENN: Herr Lumpenköter hat eine Benachrichtigung für eine Paketzustellung erhalten. Werd gleich mal zur Post wandern


----------



## xpla (5. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern telefonisch ein ES9 bestellt. Der Typ am Telefon hat mir erzählt, dass weder Vorbaulängen noch Anzahl der Spacer unterm Vorbau aufgrund des PPS angepasst werden. Da ich sicher bin, dass ich Rahmengrösse M wollte, war das Thema damit für mich durch. Hat der Kollege Unsinn erzählt und die passen das doch an???
> 
> Lieferzeit: Er hat behauptet 10-12 Tage, per Mail hab ich keine Bestätigung, was ich ehrlich gesagt bescheiden finde.
> 
> ...



Was hast jetzt bestellt? M oder L? M ist ein Express-Bike, also hast es wirklich in ca. 10 Tagen.


----------



## xpla (5. Juni 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Also wenn die als Fachtzeitschift nicht auf die Idee kommen mal anonyme TestkÃ¤ufe bei den Bikeversendern zu machen, dann stellt sich bei mir die Frage, was mir die Testergebnisse bringen sollen wenn die Bikes nicht verfÃ¼gbar sind. Das ist im hÃ¶chsten masse unseriÃ¶s und ungerecht den anderen Herstellen gegenÃ¼ber die ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben. Meiner Meinung nach muss in den Biketests eine Note Ã¼ber ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit der Liefertermine und VerfÃ¼gbarkeiten genannt werden. Dann kann jeder entscheiden ob er in der Bikeseison zuhause sitzen mÃ¶chte, weil sein Rad 5 Monate Lieferzeit hat, oder ob er beim Lokalen-Dealer ein paar Scheine drauflegt und sofort loslegen kann.



Das wÃ¤re die Theorie  Die Bike-Bravo hatte in der 05er Ausgabe 05/07 nen Fully Test in der 1.500 - 2.000 â¬ Preisklasse drinnen, wovon fast die HÃ¤lfte der Bikes sicher nicht nicht lieferbar bzw. der Rest nur mit langen Wartezeiten lieferbar ist (ein paar Ausnahmen gibt's aber ...) und/oder kein HÃ¤ndler in zumutbarer NÃ¤he (von mir ausgehend) ist.

Z.B.:
- Bulls Wild MojoÂ² -> ab Juli wieder (wohlgemerkt, die Ausgabe 05/07 der Bike)
- Stevens Glide LX -> ausverkauft
- Cube AMS 125 -> ausverkauft
- KTM Prowler AT 2 -> ausverkauft
- Canyon ES 7.0 -> ausverkauft, laut Canyon Hotline
- Focus Thunder -> ausverkauft, laut Nachfrage eines lokalen HÃ¤ndlers bei Focus
- Giant Trance 2.0 >> Bike schreibt selber, dass es net recht in den All-Mountain Bereich passt.

So, Ã¼brig bleibt:

k.A. = keine Ahnung

Bergamont Threesome 6.7 -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit
Centurion Numinis HFS -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit
Kona Dawg Deluxe -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit
Commencal Meta 5.5.3 -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Liferzeit
Dynamics Verve Pro -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit
Fusion Crest Promo -> ca. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit
Norco Fluid 2 -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit
Red Bull Factory 700 -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit
Rocket Spyker -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit
Scott Refelx FX-15 -> bitte, was macht das Bike im All-Mountain Bereich?
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR -> k.A. bezÃ¼glich Lieferzeit

Fatmodul EC 01 -> war bei Anfrage lieferbar


----------



## thomasbee (5. Juni 2007)

Ich bin 176, Schrittlänge ca. 82mm. Der Typ am Telefon meinte er sei 174 und fahre auch M. Sagt mir nicht ich hätte ein S nehmen sollen? Ich sitze gerne aufrechter solange es nicht bergauf geht, aber dafür gibt es ja die Gabelabsenkung.

/t


----------



## xpla (5. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ich bin 176, Schrittlänge ca. 82mm. Der Typ am Telefon meinte er sei 174 und fahre auch M. Sagt mir nicht ich hätte ein S nehmen sollen? Ich sitze gerne aufrechter solange es nicht bergauf geht, aber dafür gibt es ja die Gabelabsenkung.
> 
> /t



1,76 und 82er Schritt ergibt, egal ob bequem oder sportlich, immer ein M laut PPS und von der normalen Geometrie-Lehre her, eigentlich auch immer im Bereich eines 18" Rahmens. Bei den Canyon-Hotliner, fahren fast alle ein M, also net wundern *g*


----------



## thomasbee (5. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> M ist ein Express-Bike, also hast es wirklich in ca. 10 Tagen.



Ein Express kann auch mal liegen bleiben.


----------



## xpla (5. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ein Express kann auch mal liegen bleiben.



Ja, aber da is wenigstens zu 99% sicher, dass alle Teile lagernd sind, is ja auch was beruhigendes  

Trotzdem >> sehr schönes Radl, welches du dir bestellt hast!


----------



## dawncore (5. Juni 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> heute kommts!!!



Und? UND?


----------



## dooley242 (5. Juni 2007)

In der neuen Bike ist doch ein Versendertest drin.
Danach hatte ein XC 5.0 zwei Wochen Lieferzeit und natürlich mit super abgeschnitten.
Schneller war nur Fatmodul.

Gut, dass die Bike nie lügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (5. Juni 2007)

Juhu, bin endlich mal wieder durchgekommen! Das braucht vielleicht nerven... wie Drahtseile!
Wenn überraschts, der VMT für mein ESX6 wurde verschoben um ca 11 Tage! Da ich eh im Militär bin, solls mir soweit egal sein, aber ich will die Karre Ende Juni, wenn ich wieder in "Freiheit" bin. Verdammt, ich will biken...

Übrigens für die, dies Interessiert, das ESX8 in XL und Indian Summer Red wäre ab Anfang bis mitte Juli wieder zu haben, sofern Canyon einem gut gesinnt ist...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. Juni 2007)

<- so muss ich ungefähr gerade aussehen.

soo geil. S passt wunderbar. Einfach der HAMMER. 
Fotos kommen noch. Die Batterien der DigiCam sind leider leer gewesen  

Am Fahrwerk werd ich wahrscheinlich noch länger tüfteln. Die Pike tauch fast bis zur 95mm Marke ein, wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und die Rebound Schraube am Dämpfer zeigte irgendwie kaum Wirkung. Ansonsten schön viel SchnickSchnack zum rumschrauben *freu*

Einziges Manko bisher: 

- Die Pike verwindet sich in der Kurve so stark, dass die Bremse schleift.  Das hätte ich jetzt von einer Gabel mit Steckachse irgendwie nicht erwartet. 

- Ich habe 1757,65 Euro gezahlt ?? Also komplett mit Versandkosten und Pumpe?? da muss ich nochmal nachhaken. Zumindestens die Versandkosten waren mir eigentlich schon offiziell schriftlich erlassen worden.

Morgen ist erstmal UniUrlaub angesagt. Rauf aufs Rad und dann werd ich den Wald vorerst nicht mehr verlassen 

Tschüss Wartezimmer! 
Gruß vom Lump!


----------



## wlkr (5. Juni 2007)

esx8, Xl, rot 

1. Montagetermin: KW13
2. Montagetermin: KW18 
3. Montagetermin: KW21
4. Montagetermin: KW22-23

heute habe ich mal wieder angerufen: äh, ja wahrscheinlich KW 28-29 

ich muss jetzt erst mal klar kommen


----------



## MIBO (5. Juni 2007)

ach komm, das ist ja erst die 4. Verschiebung    

ich bin mittlerweile schon bei der 8.


----------



## Specky 665 (5. Juni 2007)

hallo two wheels
wann hast du den bestellt?
hab gestern 4.6.07 die auskunft bekommen das mein esx6 diese woche raus soll
hab in der kw 10 bestellt noch eine lieferverzögerung mach ich nicht mit 

gruß specky 665


----------



## two wheels (5. Juni 2007)

@ specky

Hab am 10 mai bestellt und am 12 auf das ESX6 geswitched! Hatte ursprünglich auch die Auskunft, dass ich meine Karre diese Woche bekomm!
Wenn ich mein Bike nach dem Militärdienst nicht habe, werde ich stornieren, lasse mich nicht verarschen...
Das mit deinem Bike könnte aber klappen, er sagte die ESX werden jetzt bis und mit nächste Woche alle montiert!  ob man was auf die Aussage geben kann.


@wlkr

Der Canyon Mensch meinte, die Teile für die roten ESX8 seien alle vorhanden, es müsse nur noch montiert werden...

Bin also vom Canyon Kundendienst aufs tiefste enttäuscht! Wenigstens sind die Mitarbeiter freundlich und ziemlich kompetent...

Was die angepassten Vorbauten etc betrifft. Glaube nicht, dass da anhand der angegebenen Masse was optimiert wird. das einzige was sie mich gefragt haben ist das Gewicht (Optitune), Grösse und SL, den Rest "brauche er nicht..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wlkr (5. Juni 2007)

@MIBO
wieviel Wochen Verspätung macht das? Es hängt ja leider auch immer daran, wie oft man anruft... 

@two wheels
wenn ich mich daran halte, was Staabi letztens geschrieben hat bezgl. Verspätungen außer Torque, dann fehlt anscheinend der rote rahmen in XL?? 
Meine Idee -hätte ich schon VIEL eher machen müssen- gebt mir ein esx in irgendeiner farbe geht laut hotline auch nicht, da die erst wieder ab KW 28 montiert werden. ...oder auch nicht...


----------



## löösns (5. Juni 2007)

ich will nicht auch noch den moralappostel spielen, aber könnte man nicht bitte die diskussionen, die wenig bis gar nichts mit bildenr zu tun haben in den passenden thread schreiben oder per pn mitteilungen machen? ich komm hierher, um bilder anzuschauen und kommentare über die geposteten bilder zu lesen und nicht comments über irgendwelche ghosts oder sonstwas, das mich nicht die bohne interessiert. 
sorry.
soll jeder posten können, was er lust hat, aber bitte am richtigen ort. ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige, der dankbar wäre.

greez löösns


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Juni 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> ich will nicht auch noch den moralappostel spielen, aber könnte man nicht bitte die diskussionen, die wenig bis gar nichts mit bildenr zu tun haben in den passenden thread schreiben oder per pn mitteilungen machen? ich komm hierher, um bilder anzuschauen und kommentare über die geposteten bilder zu lesen und nicht comments über irgendwelche ghosts oder sonstwas, das mich nicht die bohne interessiert.
> sorry.
> soll jeder posten können, was er lust hat, aber bitte am richtigen ort. ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige, der dankbar wäre.
> 
> greez löösns


richtisch


----------



## xpla (5. Juni 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> ich will nicht auch noch den moralappostel spielen, aber könnte man nicht bitte die diskussionen, die wenig bis gar nichts mit bildenr zu tun haben in den passenden thread schreiben oder per pn mitteilungen machen? ich komm hierher, um bilder anzuschauen und kommentare über die geposteten bilder zu lesen und nicht comments über irgendwelche ghosts oder sonstwas, das mich nicht die bohne interessiert.
> sorry.
> soll jeder posten können, was er lust hat, aber bitte am richtigen ort. ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige, der dankbar wäre.
> 
> greez löösns



Das Posting vom "denaturat" wurde von mir bereits per PM beantwortet und der Einzige der jetzt wieder Öl in's Feuer gegeossen hat bist du. Was soll man auch großartige Bilder posten, es warten ja viele Leute auf ihre Bike's inzwischen gibt's halt keine Bilder.

Jetzt hab ich zwar auch wieder was gepostet, aber nur posten um jetzt wieder drauf hinzuweisen was mir der "schappi" bereits sehr freundlich gesagt hat, finde ich zum Kotzen! Egal ob es sich jetzt auf den "denaturat" bezieht, es geht ja trotzdem um mich. Tust Posts sammeln oder warum hat's dir gejuckt? Hättest auch per PM schreiben können! Zusätzlich habe ich ein klares und deutliches "sorry" an alle die sich gestört fühlen, geschrieben.

Wie im Kindergarten!


----------



## Birk (5. Juni 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimmer, mein ESX 6 ist heute gekommen. Am Wochenende gibt es die erste große Tour. 
Wünsche denen, die noch warten müssen, gute Nerven.





Birk


----------



## two wheels (5. Juni 2007)

Das Teil sieht ja scharf aus! Aber das der Vorbau so lang sein muss  sieht schon ein wenig strange aus. Wünsch dir viel Spass...


----------



## MIBO (5. Juni 2007)

wlkr schrieb:


> @MIBO
> wieviel Wochen Verspätung macht das? Es hängt ja leider auch immer daran, wie oft man anruft...




ich habe bereits im September 06 bestellt, damals hies es noch Auslieferung zum Jahreswechsel, die erste schriftliche Bestätigung habe ich nach Aufforderung im Februar erhalten mit VMT für KW17,... dann wurds KW 18,19,..... derzeit aktuell KW24


----------



## Martin_T (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe heute die schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung für mein XC 5.0 in M aus dem Briefkasten gefischt. Aus dem telefonisch angekündigten VMT von Anfang August ist nun schriftlich die 34/35 KW geworden.  
Wenn ich das Rad nicht so geil finden würde...

Gruß

Martin


----------



## fitze (5. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand Neuigkeiten zu den Torque FR8.0? Sollte ja Heute eine Lösung geben. Ich bin leider nicht zum anrufen gekommen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## xpla (5. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Hat jemand Neuigkeiten zu den Torque FR8.0? Sollte ja Heute eine Lösung geben. Ich bin leider nicht zum anrufen gekommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



"staabi" meinte, am Mittwoch kommt ein Statement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (5. Juni 2007)

so leute, ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal ! nach paar mal hinterher telefonieren hab ich mein bike abholen können...der DHl-typ war wohl zu faul zum klingeln und zettel abgeben..

naja jedenfalls is das bike richtig geil 
bilder kommen dann morgen


----------



## F3lixT (6. Juni 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Die Pike tauch fast bis zur 95mm Marke ein, wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe...
> 
> Einziges Manko bisher:
> 
> - Die Pike verwindet sich in der Kurve so stark, dass die Bremse schleift.  Das hätte ich jetzt von einer Gabel mit Steckachse irgendwie nicht erwartet.



Hi Lumpenköter,

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren Pike, deswegen versuch ich dir mal ein bissel zu helfen. 

Dein erstes Problem sollte per Compression bzw Floodgate Einstellung am (rechten) Gabelholm behoben werden können. Wie's geht, steht im Handbuch.

Zu deinem Manko: Hatte selbiges Problem bei meinem Rad. Ließ sich jedoch sehr einfach lösen. Du musst sicher gehen, dass die Steckachse komplett in das Gewinde eingedreht ist, bevor du den Schnellspannerhebel auf "closed" umlegst. Anfangst wusste ich auch nicht, dass man die Steckachse bis zum Anschlag eindrehen muss, habe es dann aber per Zufall (nach Biketransport + Wiederzusammenbau) herausgefunden.

Hoffe meine Tipps helfen dir ein wenig weiter. Ich muss noch anmerken, dass ich keine aktuelle Pike fahre und dir deswegen keine Gewähr auf Korrektheit und Vollständigkeit meiner Tipps geben kann. 

Keep on rollin'  & viel Spaß mit deinem Canyon *NEID*

Felix


----------



## kameit00 (6. Juni 2007)

@ndreas schrieb:


> hörner, hörner, hörner...fahrt doch gleich rennrad mit triathlonlenker...*kotz*




Manche Leute...


----------



## Vorraus! (6. Juni 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich nun auch aus dem Wartezimmer, mein ES 8.0 ist angekommen, nur ein Multitool haben sie vergessen und natürlich ist bei der Hotline niemand zu erreichen...

Das werde ich aber auch noch Regeln.


----------



## DaMudda (6. Juni 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Die Pike verwindet sich in der Kurve so stark, dass die Bremse schleift.  Das hätte ich jetzt von einer Gabel mit Steckachse irgendwie nicht erwartet.



Also meine Bremsscheibe schleift auch nicht - alles wunderbar bisher.
Wie der Kollege schon sagte - das Ding bis zum Anschlag festeschrauben und erst dann den Spanner umlegen. Klingeln tut die Scheibe trotzdem immer...


----------



## Luis72 (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Staabi,

hast du schon Neuigkeiten wegen den Torques FR8?
Was ist mit den Torques 8.0 ?

MfG
Luis


----------



## MIBO (6. Juni 2007)

und den Torques 9.0 ...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (6. Juni 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Also meine Bremsscheibe schleift auch nicht - alles wunderbar bisher.
> Wie der Kollege schon sagte - das Ding bis zum Anschlag festeschrauben und erst dann den Spanner umlegen. Klingeln tut die Scheibe trotzdem immer...



Ok, dann muss ich jetzt unterscheiden zwischen Klingeln und Schleifen. Dann klingelt die Scheibe. Auf Asphalt beim leichten hin und her werfen vom Bike ziemlich stark (Testrunde halt). Auf nem kleinen Ausritt gestern abend, war dann im Busch die meiste Zeit funkstille.  

Steckachse war handfest angezogen (Gewinde) und korrekt gesichert. Wie nach Vorschrift. Zur PikeEinstellung: Wie ich das im Handbuch verstehe, ist die Druckstufe komplett auf, wenn MotionControl nicht aktiv ist. Und ne Federvorspannung (trotz Erwähnung im Handbuch) gibts auch nicht (oder nur minimal mit Uturn). Korrekt?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

zum Torque FR 8.0: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3766217#post3766217

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Ich bin jetzt doch irgendwie irritiert 
wenns mit der Code nicht passt und dafür ne Oro montiert wird, dann müsste es doch rein theoretisch bei den T8 und T9 ohne FR keine Probleme geben! Da is doch eh ne Oro dran...
An der Hotline bekomme ich immer gesagt es gibt Probleme mit den Bremsen...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

das Problem bei T8 und T9 ist ein anderes, was wir aber auch bereits gelöst haben soweit ich weiß. Hat nichts mit der FR 8.0 Geschichte zu tun.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Luis72 (6. Juni 2007)

Leute, ich dreh durch!

Laut hotline steht mein Torque 8.0 fertig montiert in Koblenz,  ABER :
der Betrag konnte von der Kreditkarte nicht abgebucht werden! 
Das Wahnsinnige dabei ist, dass es sich um die Kreditkarte meiner Schwägerin handelt, die mir das Rad schuldet, und die sich derzeit in Brasilien befindet...

MfG
Luis


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> Leute, ich dreh durch!
> 
> Laut hotline steht mein Torque 8.0 fertig montiert in Koblenz,  ABER :
> der Betrag konnte von der Kreditkarte nicht abgebucht werden!
> ...



Bei mir hieß es das beim T8 Bremsprobleme sind und er hat gemeint er will jetzt nicht kw25 sagen weils auch kw26 werden kann...


----------



## GerhardO (6. Juni 2007)

HallooooLeuddääää! AuffdienäääächsdnelfffWochhhhhhnnnnn!


----------



## MIBO (6. Juni 2007)

aktuelle Info der Hotline:

TFR7 & T8 sind diese Woche dran, nächste Woche kommen dann die T9.
Das blöde ist nur ich fahre dann für 14 Tage in Urlaub und es konnte mir nicht garantiert werden das das Bike bis Freitag fertig wird. Das wäre der Obergau wenn ich wegen 1 Tag das Bike nicht bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyg (6. Juni 2007)

BlackForestGump schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Bilder vom aktuellen 2007er XC 4.0 in der Farbe Race Black ?
> Waren am 19.05.07 in Koblenz und haben für meine Freundin das XC 4.0 bestellt. Zur Probefahrt hatte sie ein XC 6.0 in dem matten Schwarz und der Verkäufer meinte, das XC 4.0 hätte die selbe Farbe   haben dann auch noch gleich einen Uvex Helm für sie dazu gekauft, natürlich schwarz matt
> ...



Du kannst jederzeit stornieren. Lass dir doch einfach das Bike kommen und dann guckt deine Freundin ob ihr die Farbe so auch gefällt und wenn nicht, kannst du es immer noch zurückschicken. Hast ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, nur das Bike nicht einsauen...sonst kanns Probleme geben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Würde ja fast bedeuten das ichs evt am Freitag oder Samstag holen könnte. Aber ich hoffe mal lieber nicht zu stark....


----------



## gigaflo (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich hier alles mögliche durchgelesen habe kann ich für mein Torque FR 9.0 im besten Fall folgendes erwarten:

- Montagetermin KW 24 (laut Wartezimmer von der Hotline angekündigt)
- Keine Probleme mit den Bremsen da es zwischen der Fox Gabel und der Code Bremse keine Unstimmigkeiten gibt

-> Montage und Auslieferung innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen, das bike hat die ursprünglich vorgesehenen Komponenten.

Oder seh ich das etwas zu optimistisch?

flo


----------



## wlkr (6. Juni 2007)

Erwarten darfst Du ALLES! -außer ein pünktliches Rad
Bekommen ist reine Glückssache!
Wie steht's um Dein Glück? Ich habe keins..


----------



## GerhardO (6. Juni 2007)

_CANYON_
Pure cycling - aber ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> _CANYON_
> Pure cycling - aber ohne Gewähr!



ich vermute Canyon hat einen neuen Antisympatisanten gewonnen


----------



## Nerv(us) (6. Juni 2007)

Scheint so als seien alle ESX am Montag raus. Auch ich habe endlich  meine 6er. Bin vollstens zufrieden, aber ich lasse es jetzt erst mal mit den ganzen Emotionsausprüchen und Freudeschreien - interessiert ja eh keinen.



Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Ok, dann muss ich jetzt unterscheiden zwischen Klingeln und Schleifen. Dann klingelt die Scheibe. Auf Asphalt beim leichten hin und her werfen vom Bike ziemlich stark (Testrunde halt). Auf nem kleinen Ausritt gestern abend, war dann im Busch die meiste Zeit funkstille.
> 
> Steckachse war handfest angezogen (Gewinde) und korrekt gesichert. Wie nach Vorschrift. Zur PikeEinstellung: Wie ich das im Handbuch verstehe, ist die Druckstufe komplett auf, wenn MotionControl nicht aktiv ist. Und ne Federvorspannung (trotz Erwähnung im Handbuch) gibts auch nicht (oder nur minimal mit Uturn). Korrekt?



Zu dem "Schleifen" oder "Klingeln" - Also erstens, jede Scheibenbremse gibt hie und da mal Schleifgeräusche von sich, jede. Dass ist aber kein Grund zur Sorge. War bei meiner Magura so und ist bei der Juicy ebenfalls. 
Es gibt Bremsen da schleifts mehr und es gibt welche da ist es selten der Fall.Hinzu kommt, dass sich immer Schmutz/ Staub auf der Disc & Bremsbelag befindet. Meist ist dies die Ursache.
Bei dir ist es also nur beim Lenken. Du hast zwar erkannt, dass hier Verwindung im Spiel ist, aber keine Angst, mit der Pike hat das wirklich nichts zu tun. Die Ursache hierbei liegt bei der minimalen Verwindung des Laufrades (Disc ist ja am Laufrad montiert), aber Laufräder sind halt flexibel. Und wenn du dir mal den geringen Spalt (ungebremst) zwischen Disc und Bremsbelag anschaust ist es kein Wunder, dass bei einer so minimalen Verwindung die Bremsen halt Schleifgeräsche machen. Kannnst ja mal die Disc´s und die Belege ordendlich mit Benzin reinigen und du hörst nichts mehr. Das Schleifen kommt aber irgendwann wieder, interessiert aber niemanden. Alles nur Zierde für den (entschuldige) schwulen Biker  

Viel Spaß noch mit dem ESX - Ich werde ihn haben.


----------



## Moonshaker (6. Juni 2007)

danach anzünden und ne Nachtfahrt machen, stell die Bilder aber bitte dann in deine Gallery.....


----------



## MIBO (6. Juni 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Kannnst ja mal die Disc´s und die Belege ordendlich mit Benzin reinigen und du hörst nichts mehr.



schlechter Tip, es gibt auch immer wieder Leute die denken mit Benzin könnte man Flächen entfetten. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken woraus Benzin hergestellt wird


----------



## Specky 665 (6. Juni 2007)

hab heute eine mail bekommen
esx 6 soll unterwegs sein 
bestellung kw 10

gruß specky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> schlechter Tip, es gibt auch immer wieder Leute die denken mit Benzin könnte man Flächen entfetten. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken woraus Benzin hergestellt wird


So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Es geht darum, was für ein Fett, und was für "Benzin" es ist.
Klar, aus Erd*ÖL* gemacht. Aber es wurde so oft umgewandelt, dass der eine Stoff den anderen binden und somit entfernen kann.
Nicht umsonst gibt es Reinigungs"benzin"...und der Bremsreiniger riecht genau wie "Benzin".


----------



## Nerv(us) (7. Juni 2007)

Stimmt. Außerdem meinte ich ja nur, dass damit Schmutz entfernt werden kann. Trotdem hat Benzin bei mir alles gut entfettet, hat sich also alles schon in der Praxis bewehrt. 
Ach übrigens: Bei der Einweihung meines ESX ist mir mal eben die Sattelklemme durchgebrochen. Bin nur mal außem Sattel gegangen, dann wieder rein in den Sattel und da flog er schon weg  
Scheint sich um nen Materialfehler zu handeln, oder das Anzugsmoment zur Befestigung des Sattels wurde nicht eingehalten  glaub ich aber nicht, da ja mit Drehmomentschlüssel gearbeitet wird. Hätte auf ner schnellen Abfahrt gefählich werden können.
Die Carbon Sattelstange ist unbeeindruckt, handelt sich nur um die Alu-Schelle.
Hab mich schon an Canyon gewendet. Wird eingeschickt.

@ ESX 6 Biker
Ist das eigentlich normal das die Syntace P6 *aus Carbon* montiert wurde? Dachte eigentlich sie wäre aus Alu


----------



## Luis72 (7. Juni 2007)

hi,

mein T8 (Bestelldatum 04.12.2006) soll jetzt angeblich auf dem Weg zu mir sein...(aber heute ist ja Feiertag in Germany)

Letzter Stand der Torques:
Laut Hotline sind die FR 8 wirklich bis auf die fehlende Formula fertig zusammengebaut, und diese Woche hat man die ersten T8 zu montieren begonnen, T9 folgen wohl gleich, es dauert also nimmer lang, haltet durch.

Gruss
Luis


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (7. Juni 2007)

@nerv(us)



> @ ESX 6 Biker
> Ist das eigentlich normal das die Syntace P6 aus Carbon montiert wurde? Dachte eigentlich sie wäre aus Alu



anscheinend wurden alle esx6 und 7 aus den letzen Wochen mit Carbonstütze ausgeliefert. Vllt Lieferprobleme bei syntace?? egal, mir gefällts  

Wegen der Juicy: Nach ausgiebiger Testerei kann ich jetzt sagen, dass sich das klingeln nur auf hartem ebenen Untergrund bemerkbar macht. Also Asphalt und harte ebene Waldwege. Wahrscheinlich fängt die Scheibe an zu schwingen, wenn die Pneus deutlich auf dem Boden rubeln. Oder Sie schleift minimal an den Belägen und kommt dann in Resonanz. 
Aber wer fährt schon lange Strecken auf Asphalt...
Mittlerweile, nach wirklich sauiger Perfomance in der Einbremsphase,  packt die Bremse auch ganz deftig zu und ist super zu dosieren. Macht einfach nur Spaß das Teil.


----------



## virtue (7. Juni 2007)

Warte auf mein Nerve XC 8.0

Schon vor mehr als zwei Wochen Geld überwiesen nachdem mein Bike zusammengebaut worden ist, aber bekommen hab ichs bisher nicht. Auf Mails wird nicht reagiert, ebenso wenig wie auf Telefonate. 
Naja, gibt im zweifelsfall genug andere Möglichkeiten an ein Bike zu kommen, wenn sie nicht wollen


----------



## renderscout (7. Juni 2007)

Ich wollt mich auch mal hier einreihen. Fahrradcomputer gekauft bei Canyon, nen kaputten bekommen. Reklamiert mit der Antwort, sie schicken mir einen neuen zu mit Rücklieferschein für den alten. Das war vor 2 Wochen. Selbstverständlich mit Nachnamelieferung. Also, Geld ist schon bei Canyon und nen kaputter Computer bei mir...!   Geht also anscheinend nicht nur bei Fahrrädern so...


----------



## Heartsfear (7. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute....

bin neu hier. hab mir am Diensteg das ESX 6.0 bestellt, welches Laut Hotline in 3 Wochen fertig ist. Bin mal gespannt. Teilweise liest man hier ja ganz gruselige Geschichten, was die Wartezeiten betrifft. Zur Hotline bin ich beim 5. Versuch durchgekommen. Hatte zuerst noch überlegt mir ein Bike beim Händler zu holen, aber hab dann angefangen hier im Forum mal rumzustöbern und irgendwie wollte ich nix anderes mehr haben außer Canyon ;o)) naja, jetzt erstmal abwarten.... *nervösmitdenfingernaufdemtischtippelnd*


----------



## Nerv(us) (7. Juni 2007)

@Lumpenköter



Lumpenköter schrieb:


> @nerv(us)
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile, nach wirklich sauiger Perfomance in der Einbremsphase,  packt die Bremse auch ganz deftig zu und ist super zu dosieren. Macht einfach nur Spaß das Teil.



zustimm   

Sie robbt nach der Einbremsphase einfach nur prontal. 
Einfach nur genial, den ganzen Tach schon wieder im Wald runner gebreddert. Kann mich garnicht einkriegen      
Geh gleich wieder


----------



## Nerv(us) (7. Juni 2007)

Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit dem Thema: 
"Endlich is´es Canyon da 2007" 
aus
Will ja nicht die Wartenden frustrieren. Bin ja selber nur noch am warten auf ne neue Sattelstange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. Juni 2007)

hat eigtl jemand nen braunes ESX6 ?! fotos vllt schon da?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

hat noch jemand (ausser Luis) was von seinem fertigen T8 gehört?


----------



## Damistam (8. Juni 2007)

Sers Leutz,
ich kann mich wohl auch widda ins Wartezimmer gesellen.... Mein Pearl 3.3 hat an meinem ES 6.0 nach 2 Wochen die Arbeit aufgegeben

Jetzt steckt er irgentwo zwischen Heddese und Koblenz und wer weiß, wann er da ankommt. Hab ihn am Montag weggeschickt und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen ob er schon angekommen is.....

nja jetzt muss wohl wida mein altes HT herhalten um die Zeit mit dem geilen Wedda ohne ES zu überbrücken....

DamistaM


----------



## ashtray (8. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Sers Leutz,
> ich kann mich wohl auch widda ins Wartezimmer gesellen.... Mein Pearl 3.3 hat an meinem ES 6.0 nach 2 Wochen die Arbeit aufgegeben
> 
> Jetzt steckt er irgentwo zwischen Heddese und Koblenz und wer weiß, wann er da ankommt. Hab ihn am Montag weggeschickt und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen ob er schon angekommen is.....
> ...



Auf eine Antwort kannst du lange warten. Ich hab jedenfalls keine bekommen und wüsste heute noch nichts über den Dämpfer, wenn ich nicht selbst nachgefragt hätte.


----------



## virtue (8. Juni 2007)

So heute nochmal eine Mail geschrieben, hoffe da kommt was zurück

Mittwochs wurd mir versichert man tritt mit mir bis heute in Kontakt, was natürlich nicht passiert ist.
Montag wird dann nochmal angerufen, was da mit meinem Geld oder dem Bike los  ist und im Zweifelsfall wars das dann für mich


----------



## two wheels (8. Juni 2007)

Nerv(us) schrieb:


> Scheint so als seien alle ESX am Montag raus.  (...)



Spassvogel!  Mein 6 ist seid 1 Woche überfällig, vonwegen alle raus. Canyon bringt es ja nichtmal fertig einen Brief, geschweige den eine Mail über die Verspätung zu schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (9. Juni 2007)

Prahahahah. 100% Canyon, 0% Wartezeit... gerade wieder den Spruch gelesen und den Arsch abgelacht 

Mag bei den Expressbikes stimmen - trotzdem Provokative überschrift, wirft man doch einen Blick ins Wartezimmer.


----------



## virtue (9. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mag bei den Expressbikes stimmen - trotzdem Provokative überschrift, wirft man doch einen Blick ins Wartezimmer.



Hab ein Expressbike und hab jetzt 3 Wochen ohne weitere Nachricht gewartet. Heute morgen dann endlich ein Anruf wo mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass das Bike gestern das Haus verlassen hat. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das braucht.


----------



## xpla (9. Juni 2007)

virtue schrieb:


> Hab ein Expressbike und hab jetzt 3 Wochen ohne weitere Nachricht gewartet. Heute morgen dann endlich ein Anruf wo mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass das Bike gestern das Haus verlassen hat. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das braucht.



Express ist bei Canyon wie bereits bekannt so etwas wie -> die Sachen sind lagernd und sie bemühen sich, dass Rad recht schnell zusammenzuschrauben. Was es aber nicht bedeutet. Bei den Express-Bikes gibt's da wirklich sehr große Differenzen. Manche gehen nach 3 Werktagen bei Canyon raus und so wie bei dir, können es halt schon mal 3 Wochen sein.


----------



## Specky 665 (9. Juni 2007)

ES iSt da

so hab am montag die mail bekommen das ding ist unterwegs
gestern am freitag war der postfuzi da aber ich nicht 
heute am samstag bei der post gezahlt

hab jetzt leider keine zeit mehr muss schnell in den wald. 

ps: die sattelst. ist auch bei meinem esx6 aus carbon           

aufs xc warten wir immernoch aber mei  schneck  darf auch mal auf meinen fahren

also muss weg


----------



## Levty (9. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Sers Leutz,
> ich kann mich wohl auch widda ins Wartezimmer gesellen.... Mein Pearl 3.3 hat an meinem ES 6.0 nach 2 Wochen die Arbeit aufgegeben
> 
> Jetzt steckt er irgentwo zwischen Heddese und Koblenz und wer weiß, wann er da ankommt. Hab ihn am Montag weggeschickt und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen ob er schon angekommen is.....
> ...


Kann man von Canyon einen Ersatzdämpfer für die Zeit der Reparatur verlangen? Wäre nur fair...


----------



## Endurance (9. Juni 2007)

Gerade eine Mail bekommen das die T8 nächste Woche rausgehen sollen. Aha - nächste Woche also?? Ich glaub nicht dran - aber wir sind es ja nicht anders gewohnt.


----------



## Hirnie (9. Juni 2007)

So ich verabschide mich!! 

Mein ESX 6.0 in Braun ist da!! 

TSCHÜÜÜÜÜÜSSSSS


----------



## Luis72 (9. Juni 2007)

Hi Kollegen,

das T8.0 steht in meiner Garage.
Nachdem es mit der Zahlung alle nur möglichen Pannen gab, und neben dem Canyon Shop ein so guter Dönerladen sein soll, bin ich kurzerhand in 7 Stunden hingefahren, habs abgeholt und wieder 7 Stunden nach Italy zurückgefahren!
Da ich jetzt ein wenig müde bin, sind die Bilder leider etwas dürftig ausgefallen

Gruss an alle Wartenden
Luis


----------



## two wheels (9. Juni 2007)

@Luis72

Das muss liebe sein! 14 h Autofahren... RESPEKT

Habe heute endlich mal eine konkrete/ persönliche Info von Canyon erhalten. Mein vor 1 Woche gesendetes Mail wurde beantwortet, mit einer Entschuldigung und der bitte um etwas Geduld 
Das Rad soll am Montag rausgehen und wenn ich Glück habe ist es bis Ende der Woche hier in der Schweiz...
Ein danke an Canyon für die kleiner Verbeserung in der Kommunikation. Ist nur ein kleiner Schritt, aber jeder fängt mal klein an... weiter so...


----------



## ESX7.0 (10. Juni 2007)

servus jungs und mädls

ES(x7.0) ist da!! 

nach genau 6monaten wartezeit ist es heute kurz nach 9.00 uhr eingetrudelt 

esx 7.0 dark forest green Gr.S, bestellt 9.12.06

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juni 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> und neben dem Canyon Shop ein so *guter Dönerladen* sein soll



 Ich kann nich mehr! Einfach geil geschrieben!  Wie war der Döner? Und wie lange dauerte es, bis der Verkäufer ihn dir geliefert hat? 

Viel spass mit dem Bike - ich liebe das Eloxalgrau von Canyon, auch schon selber gesehen und gefahren (ES8.0)... Einfach geil


----------



## Luis72 (10. Juni 2007)

*selberlachenmuss* 
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber der Dönerladen, wegen dem man ja extra hingefahren ist, hatte doch tatsächlich zu  

Bin übrigens heute meinen ersten Trail gefahren: Das Rad geht wirklich sehr gut. Die Lyrik Einstellknöpfe auf der rechten Seite (Low, Hishspeed und Fooldgate) wirken auf mich etwas wacklig ansonsten muss ich erst ein bischen mehr probieren um die ideale Einstellung rauszufinden.
Wobei vielleicht noch angemerkt sein sollte, dass die neue Feder etwas hart wirkt (82-91 kg), aber ich wiege genau 82, muss wohl den Rucksack etwas mehr befüllen...
Was nun den hinteren Dämpfer betrifft, so wird das wohl etwas dauern, bis man High und Low Speed irgendwann perfekt einzustellen imstande ist, aber ansonsten schluckt das Rad alles anstandslos weg, Respekt. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch fahren lernen... 

Ach ja, beinahe hätte ich es vergessen: das "Eloxalgrau" wirkt beim Torque 8.0 bei weitem heller als beim ES 8...fast schon zu hell... - und der Rahmen ist ähnlich eckig wie das letztjährige Torque, was auf den Bildern auf der homepage aber eher rundlich rüberkommt...

MfG
Luis


----------



## goofy-gang (10. Juni 2007)

Habe mir Anfang März! das Torque 8.0 bestellt mit lt. Canyon Montagetermin KW 14. Mittlerweile schreiben wir die 24'ste KW und es ist noch immer kein Liefertermin zumindest angekündigt :-(
Also, wenn du ein Bike von Canyon willst, dann bestell dir jetzt eins fürs kommende Jahr. Trauig aber wahr.
PS: Canyon selbst findet diese extremen Lieferverzögerungen nicht mal einer Entschuldigung wert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mitte März bestellt und kw19 mitgeteilt bekommen. Von den Verschiedbungen hab ich nur am Tele was erfahren (und hier) aber letzten Freitag hieß es das ich mein t8 Anfang nächster Woche (also morgen oder übermorgen) abholen könne


----------



## gigaflo (11. Juni 2007)

Meine letzten news: TFR 9 im April bestellt, angekündigter Montagetermin KW 19. Ende letzter Woche eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten, auf der immer noch KW 19 steht... Aber dem Wartezimmer nach scheinen die Torques ja jetzt langsam anzurollen.


----------



## isy007 (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum.

###Eine Entschuldigung vorweg: habe den Beitrag schon in einem anderen Thema gepostet, jedoch passt er hier wohl deutlich besser hinein!###

In letzter Zeit habe ich viele Threads hier gelesen mit zum Teil schockierenden Informationen für mich. (Gemeint ist vor Allem das (angebliche) Lieferproblem bei Canyon): Und deshalb will ich mal meine Geschichte schildern...
Es war so: Meine Freundin und ich suchten nach neuen Bikes. Fündig sind wir schnell im Sortiment von Cube geworden. Allerdings kam die Enttäuschung schnell als es mir unmöglich war, das gewünschte Bike zu ordern. Denn das AMS 125 ist schlichtweg nicht mehr zu bekommen. Somit trat Canyon in mein Blickfeld. Aus heutiger Sicht war es wohl eh die bessere Wahl. Am 25.05. wurde ein ES 7.0 und ein WXC 3.0 bestellt --> Seit dem 06.06. (keine 2 Wochen gewartet) stehen die Räder nun bei mir zu Hause. Während den wenigen Tagen in denen ich wartete, las ich viel in diesem Forum, und ich befürtete schreckliches. Lange Wartezeiten!!! Wobei ich doch ab dem 5.8. in Torbole bin... Oh je... Bikeurlaub ohne Bikes?
Aber es kam ja alles viel besser!!!
Die Bikes sind, um das auch noch zu erwähnen, grandios!
Fazit: Canyon kann auch anders! (Mir ist schon klar das gewisse Modelle schneller als andere verfügbar sind - wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das das Problem nicht pauschal existiert!)


MfG

Dennis


----------



## tschobi (11. Juni 2007)

Ja dann ist ja alles super für dich gelaufen. 
Wäre schön wenn noch ein paar Fotos von den bikes kommen würden, gerne auch vom Gardasee.
Auch in der Gallerie posten bitte.

Dann viel Spaß mit den bikes


----------



## isy007 (11. Juni 2007)

OK, die Bilder sind versprochen!

MfG

Dennis


----------



## dirk13 (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo isy007,

in welchen Größe hast Du denn Dein ES7 bestellt?

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (11. Juni 2007)

Hi Dirk,

beide Bikes in Größe M.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Warum baut Canyon nur ein T8 und das soviel früher (mitte letze Woche) als die anderen?


----------



## GerhardO (11. Juni 2007)

Quasi als "Zuckerl", um die anderen Wartenden bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## xibie (11. Juni 2007)

Hi @All,

dann gesell ich mich mal zu den wartenden & hoffe das ich hier ni zu lange bleiben muss...  

- Canyon ES 7.0 (M) per Website am 30.05.2007 bestellt
- am 2.06.2007 Anruf von Canyon: das ES 7.0 in M ist ausverkauft  
- kurze Diskusion am Tel. & ES 8.0 (M) bestellt (laut Ausage alles am Lager kein Problem)
- Montagetermin KW 23/24

Ich hoffe mal das das Rad am WE bei mir ist *ganz fest dran glaub*

--
Maik


----------



## isy007 (11. Juni 2007)

Maik, dann hast du aber wirklich Pech gehabt. Ich hatte wie bereits erwähnt mein Bike am 25.05 also eine Woche vor Dir bestellt...
Man sagte mir auch das eine telefonische Bestellung schneller bearbeitet werden kann - macht ja auch Sinn..!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## HannesSt (11. Juni 2007)

hab anfang mai mein esx 6.0 in braun (M) bestellt. es hat bei mir zum glück keine verschiebungen gegeben. 

hab am freitag (8ter) das geld überwiesen... wie lange dauert das mit dem schicken nach österreich, wenn das geld in koblenz angekommen ist? hat nicht einemal wer gepostet, dass die österr. post das paket nicht genommen hat und es zurückgeschickt wurde? ich weiss nimma wo das genau gestanden ist, sollte aber nun erledigt sein (hoffentlich)... es wäre zu schön, schon dieses we am bike zu sitzen (realistischerweise wohl eher nächstes). vielleicht gibts ja noch mehr erfahrungsberichte. 

grüß euch, hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xibie (11. Juni 2007)

Hi Dennis,



isy007 schrieb:


> Maik, dann hast du aber wirklich Pech gehabt. Ich hatte wie bereits erwähnt mein Bike am 25.05 also eine Woche vor Dir bestellt...
> Man sagte mir auch das eine telefonische Bestellung schneller bearbeitet werden kann - macht ja auch Sinn..!
> 
> Gruß Dennis



da scheinst du leider Recht zu haben... 
Na ja, dafür bekomm ich jetzt a Rad'l was 500g leichter iss, da kannsch also beruhigt weiter Schoki mampfen. Das lässt man sich doch gern paar Eurone kosten *grins*


----------



## xpla (11. Juni 2007)

HannesSt schrieb:


> hab anfang mai mein esx 6.0 in braun (M) bestellt. es hat bei mir zum glück keine verschiebungen gegeben.
> 
> hab am freitag (8ter) das geld überwiesen... wie lange dauert das mit dem schicken nach österreich, wenn das geld in koblenz angekommen ist? hat nicht einemal wer gepostet, dass die österr. post das paket nicht genommen hat und es zurückgeschickt wurde? ich weiss nimma wo das genau gestanden ist, sollte aber nun erledigt sein (hoffentlich)... es wäre zu schön, schon dieses we am bike zu sitzen (realistischerweise wohl eher nächstes). vielleicht gibts ja noch mehr erfahrungsberichte.
> 
> grüß euch, hannes



HannesST >> steht das ST für Steiermark? Wäre cool  

Das Ganze war beim zurücksenden, nicht beim Versand von Koblenz, trotzdem die Geschichte:

Jedenfalls meinst du mich. Die Post hat beim ersten Mal hintragen das Paket nicht angenommen mit der Begründung, es sei zu groß. Erst nach der Bitte mir den Namen mitzuteilen um das ganze dokumentieren zu können, meinte die Dame wir gehen jetzt zum Chef. Der Chef schaute sich das an, ein anderer Mitarbeiter drückte mir ne Broschüre in der Hand wo die Versandbedingungen drinnen stehen. Paket wieder auf die Waage, die Dame meinte, es sei viel zu schwer. Der Chef meinte dann zu seiner Mitarbeiterin -> Versandbedingungen für die Dominikansiche Republik passen mal nicht (gut, das kann jedem mal passieren, dass er die falsche Seite aufgeschlagen hat). Dann wurde das Paket richtig gemessen und siehe da, es passte genau für Sperrgut. Die Dame murmelte aber irgendwas vor sich hin, "ma so umständlich" wie ich mit dem Paket reingekommen bin, ich glaube es lag an dem ...

Der Versand von Koblenz nach Österreich dauert mindestens 3 Tage! Solltest du etwas abgelegen wohnen, könnten daraus 4 Tage werden. Ganz einfache Begründung:

DHL übergibt an der Grenze das Paket der österreichischen Post, diese verteilt das Paket ausgehend von Linz nach Wien und von Wien dann in die jeweilige Zustellbasis. Ich konnte es selbst nicht glauben, so wurde es mir aber von einem Mitarbeiter erklärt, da ich versuchen wollte, das Paket vor den Feiertagen z.B. bei der nächst größerern Verteilerbasis abzuholen. (Wenn das wirklich stimmt ...)

Ich meine, ich kann es selber noch immer nicht glauben, dass man es so umständlich durch Österreich schickt. Vielleicht hat er auch einen Blödsinn erzählt. Jedenfalls die Verzögerung entsteht durch die Übergabe an die Post. Größere Pakete werden direkt per DHL auch in Österreich zugestellt, der Bikeguard geht aber noch als Sperrgut durch und somit die Übergabe an die Post.

Weiters wird das Paket in Deutschland auch am Samstag zugestellt, dies fällt hier aber weg, somit kommts wirklich drauf an, wann Canyon das Paket an DHL übergibt. Mein Bike sollte auch diese Woche rausgehen, nur vor nächster Woche rechne ich nicht, dass es ankommen wird.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juni 2007)

WXC8 in S bestellt online am 28.5.
Bestätigung per Post am 4.6. angekommen. VMT KW24/25
Heute 11.6. Versandbestätigung per eMail bekommen.
Wird wohl also noch diese Woche (KW24) ankommen.

Ich bin gespannt.

PS: Geld ist bereit für den DHL-Mann.


----------



## 13bb (11. Juni 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal aus dem Wartezimmer.
Habe vergangenen Mittwoch endlich mein ESX 6.0 bekommen. Leider pünktlich zum Urlaub, so dass ich erst heute die erste Ausfahrt machen konnte.

Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## komp (12. Juni 2007)

*@isy007 gib mal bitte deine Körpermaße an & Zufriedenheitsstatus*

Kann mich nämlich nicht zwischen M und L entscheiden.

So viele Canyons gibts in Paderborn nun auch nicht!


----------



## Endurance (12. Juni 2007)

Mein T8 soll per Post unterwegs sein (nach jetzt ziemlich genau 7 Monaten Wartezeit) - Hmm ich glaubs immer noch nicht. Warum können die keine Trackingnummer angeben - schwach.


----------



## Moonshaker (12. Juni 2007)

Oh noch ein Torque in der Umgebung. 

Zweckse Trackingnummer, anrufen dann bekommst du sie. Freu dich schon auf das Bike, fährt sich wirklich geschmeidig.

Kannst gleich mal aufn KK gehn um zu testen.

viele grüße MooN


----------



## virtue (12. Juni 2007)

HannesSt schrieb:


> hab am freitag (8ter) das geld überwiesen... wie lange dauert das mit dem schicken nach österreich, wenn das geld in koblenz angekommen ist?




19.5. Rad bestellt
21.5. Rad montiert + Rechnung per Mail zugesandt bekommen 
22.5. Geld überwiesen
....... lange Zeit nichts
08.6. Rad wurde in Koblenz weggeschickt (Info erst erhalten nachdem ich ein bissl Druck gemacht hab)

Also so mit ein paar Wochen kannst wohl schon rechnen im schlimmsten Fall

Wenn das Rad angekommen ist meld ich mich nochmal, hoffe dass das morgen oder Donnerstag ist.
Aber wirklich dran glauben tu ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## virtue (12. Juni 2007)

Muss meine Aussage revidieren.

Heute um 8:50 ist mein Bike eingetroffen, leider hat ich nicht mehr die Zeit um mehr zu tun als mal kurz in den Karton zu lugen


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Juni 2007)

heute bekam ich endlich mal eine positive mail "ihr rad wurde gestern fertiggestellt".ein wunder   mal abwarten wann es eintrudelt  
ich schon voll heiß auf mein esx 8.0 in rot.
Jabadabadu es kommt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juni 2007)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> WXC8 in S bestellt online am 28.5.
> Bestätigung per Post am 4.6. angekommen. VMT KW24/25
> Heute 11.6. Versandbestätigung per eMail bekommen.
> Wird wohl also noch diese Woche (KW24) ankommen.
> ...


Und gerade (12.6.) hat er es abgeliefert. Alles top, auf den ersten Blick.

Gerade zwei Wochen zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung.

So, jetzt mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## HannesSt (12. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> HannesST >> steht das ST für Steiermark? Wäre cool



nein, ganz einfallslos für meinen nachnamen  

danke auf jeden fall für die infos. theoretisch wäre der freitag dann möglich...


----------



## fitze (12. Juni 2007)

Gibt es schon irgendwas Neues zu den Torque FR 8.0?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## GerhardO (12. Juni 2007)

Krieg auf meine Mails keine Antwort und an ein Durchkommen ist auch nicht zu denken!

Wahrscheinlich fehlt an der Telefonanlage eine Hauptkomponente...


----------



## renderscout (12. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Krieg auf meine Mails keine Antwort und an ein Durchkommen ist auch nicht zu denken!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich fehlt an der Telefonanlage eine Hauptkomponente...



so gegen 14.30-15.30 Uhr kommt man immer recht gut durch...


----------



## DoubleU (12. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Krieg auf meine Mails keine Antwort und an ein Durchkommen ist auch nicht zu denken!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich fehlt an der Telefonanlage eine Hauptkomponente...


 
Ja, soweit ich weiß ist da ne Rückrufaktion des Herstellers der Telefonanlage der Grund für die Probleme!


----------



## Luis72 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

als ich am Samstag im Geschäft war ist auch klar geworden, wieso manches so schleppend geht: das Geschäft ist gar nicht mal so klein, wie man meinen möchte, und da sind etliche Canyon Mitarbeiter für den Verkauf und Beratung im Laden, doch als um 9 die Tür aufging, gings da zu wie im Vespennest, und kein Mitarbeiter war mehr frei...
Ganz nebenbei, so viele junge Mitarbeiter bei einer Firma trifft man selten an: denke mal, dass das Durchschnittsalter so um die 25 sein dürfte...

MfG
Luis

*Teile der Telefonanlage sind mit dem Containerschiff im Bermuda-Dreieck verschollen*


----------



## GerhardO (12. Juni 2007)

Es könnte alles so lustig sein - wenn's nicht so traurig wäre...


----------



## MIBO (12. Juni 2007)

hmmm, ....eigentlich sollten doch sämtliche Torques der 7er und 8er Reihe letzte Woche zusammen gebastelt werden. Wenn es da schon wieder Probleme gibt seh ich schwarz für die Monateg der 9er Reihe in diese Woche. Das heisst für mich ich hab Urlaub und kein Bike   ...nun gut, noch sind es ja 4 Tage und ich will optimistisch sein, auch wenns schwer fällt nach allem hier schon erlebten.

Eins weiss ich aber jetzt schon definitiv, wenn ich das Rad bekommen und sei es noch so gut, ein weiteres Canyon kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Diesen Zirkus mache ich nur ein einziges mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe mal auf eine große Entschuldigungsmail von Canyon, nachdem alle Bikes mit der Verspätung, ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn ich auf meine Mails ne Antwort bekommen würde...


----------



## GerhardO (12. Juni 2007)

Es fehlt auch eine wichtige Mail-Versende-Komponente.


----------



## Sticktogether (12. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal auf eine große Entschuldigungsmail von Canyon, nachdem alle Bikes mit der Verspätung, ausgeliefert wurden.



Das wird ein Traum bleiben!



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn ich auf meine Mails ne Antwort bekommen würde...



Das würde mich auch freuen!!! Warte seit mehr als zwei Wochen wegen einer Rekla. Mstaab könnte bis jetzt auch nichts ausrichten  

Service ist bei Canyon ein fremdwort! Leider!


----------



## Nobby2 (12. Juni 2007)

Hab erst ma en Schockbekommen als ich dieses Thema hier im Forum gefunden habe und dann auch noch so viele... bin ziemlich neu in der szene...
Hab mir am 2.06.07 ein Nerve ESX 6.0 (Mattschwarz) bestellt...
vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin soll die 26. KW sein...

Warscheinlich kann mir das keiner wirklich beantworten... aber wie lange muss ich denn jetzt wenns hart auf hart kommt warten?? ( Ich meine viele können die ja nich mehr auf Lager haben wenn jetz schon viele Modelle ausverkauft sind)


----------



## agnes (12. Juni 2007)

hart auf hart sehr spät. naja ich habe letzte woche mein spectral 9.0 bestellt und kann es die woche abholen. bzw. heute hätte ich es schon^^
kann also doch recht schnell gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## virtue (12. Juni 2007)

So mein Bike wurd ja heute geliefert, ist zusammengebaut und die Jungfernfahrt hats auch gut überstanden.
Mal davon abgesehen dass Gabel und Dämpfer definitiv noch besser eingestellt werden müssen und diverse Kleinteile noch montiert gehören 

Kann ich mich hieraus verabschieden


----------



## gigaflo (13. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen Wartezimmer!

Alle noch gut drauf? Hat jemand der TFR 9 Kollegen was neues von der Hotline?

flo


----------



## tschobi (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
So mein bike ist endlich nach einigen Problemen/Verzögerungen angekommen.
Habs nur zusammengebaut, muss noch einiges machen wie Federelemente einstellen, tubelesskit montieren, Griffpositionen, was man halt so macht.....

Aber heute Abend geht es erstmal ne Runde raus ne kleine Testfahrt machen 

Wie bei den Anderen auch, ist eine P6 Carbon montiert, was mir eigentlich nicht so passt, aber was soll´s.
Auf jeden Fall hammergeil das Teil, hoffentlich fährt es sich auch so auf den trails wie es aussieht 
Das grün kommt auf den pics nicht ganz so rüber wie in echt, aber es sieht absolut spitzte aus, wie die anderen Farben auch....

action pics folgen















leider ist die Qualität etwas schlecht, muss allerdings gerade mit modem rein, folgen noch bessere dann draußen!


----------



## tschobi (13. Juni 2007)

Sieht auf den Bildern nur halb so geil aus wie in echt, aber das ist ja oft so. Bei der schlechten Quali eh.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

Eben die Mail gelesen das mein t8 bereit steht 
da fahr ich doch direkt mal nach Koblenz


----------



## MIBO (13. Juni 2007)

freut mich für dich, würd mich noch mehr für mich freuen wenn endlich mal die ersten T9 vom Band rollen


----------



## thto (13. Juni 2007)

endlich erlöst  viel spass, meine kumpels sind heute mittag auch zum probefahren vor ort ....


----------



## Deleted90713 (13. Juni 2007)

Letzte Woche (KW 23) waren ja angeblich die Torque FR Reihen dran.
Mit den FR 8 gibts ja Probleme, aber hat jemand schon Info zu den Torque FR7.

Mich wirds brennend interessieren,
i am still waiting...


----------



## Nobby2 (13. Juni 2007)

bekommt man eigentlich eine Bestätigungs e-mail nur wenn man von daheim bestellt oder auch wenn man sich das bike direkt im laden bestellt??


----------



## markus89 (13. Juni 2007)

also ich habe eine im laden bekommen und später wurde mir noch eine per post geschickt(genau die gleiche).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (13. Juni 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> bekommt man eigentlich eine Bestätigungs e-mail nur wenn man von daheim bestellt oder auch wenn man sich das bike direkt im laden bestellt??



Ja, wenn du online bestellst und per Kreditkarte bezahlst, bekommst du (soweit es sich nicht in dieser Woche geändert hat) kein Mail, wenn dein Bike versendet wird. Somit mußt selber anrufen und auf gut Glück probieren (+ Trackingnummer geben lassen).


----------



## Endurance (13. Juni 2007)

SO wider erwarten verabschiede ich mich jetzt hier aus dem Thread mein T8 ist gerade angekommen.

Verarbeitung super
Montage sehr gut - zumindest erster check
Sattelstütze gut versenkbar (komplett)
Keine Schäden

"schlecht":
Bremssscheibe vorn läuft extrem knapp an der Gabel vorbei (<=1mm)
Gabelschaft wurde, obwohl ich extra drum gebeten habe es nicht zu tun (schriftlich bestätigt), gekürzt. Nach entfernen der Spacer passt mein Vorbau trotzdem - Glück gehabt.

ciao und EUch noch viel Glück und baldige Belieferung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

Soo, ich bin raus  heute abgeholt


----------



## wlkr (13. Juni 2007)

damit's hier nicht zu positiv wird:

ESX 8, rot, XL
Bestellt irgendwann März
1. Montagetermin KW13...
...18...21...22-23...
nun haben wir 24 und die Prognosen gehen auf KW26, waren aber schon mal auf 28-29...

Die sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen, dann habe ich die Kohle für ein Liteville (ok, mit Komponenten zum abschrauben/austauschen)


----------



## MIBO (14. Juni 2007)

Ich bin sowas von stinksauer, das kann sich kein Mensch vorstellen, so ein ****laden! Von wegen spätestens Montag werden die T9 montiert, noch nichts ist geschehen und wieder einmal soll ich um eine weitere Woche vertröstet werden."Nächste Woche werden die T9 ausgeliefert", das hör ich mir doch schon seit Wochen an! Woche für Woche die gleichen Lügen, der Laden kotzt mich dermassen an, ich bin ausser mir vor Wut!  
Am Samstag beginnt mein Urlaub, da nutzt es mir recht wenig wenn kommende Woche das Fahrrad fertig wird, *ich brauch es bis Ende DIESER Woche* und da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln! Es kann doch nicht angehen das man 9 Monate vorher bestellt und trotzdem kein Fahrrad geliefert bekommt.

*CANYON*, es ist mir egal wie ihr das nun anstellt! Es sind noch zwei Tage Zeit und in den zwei Tagen sollte es doch wohl problemlos möglich sein mir mein Rad zusammen zu schrauben! Laut Hotline sollen diese Woche doch eh primär die 9er Torque Reihe montiert werden, wo ist dann also das Problem? 
Ich bin es satt ständig aufs neue vertröstet zu werden und die Goodies sind in Bezug auf den Ärger, das Geld und die viele Zeit für das endlose Hotline wählen ein Witz.
Ich habe auf meiner Bestellbestätigung einen Verfügbarkeitstermin von KW17 stehen, da steht nicht "vorraussichtlicher" Verfügbarkeits oder Montagetermin das steht *verfügbar* ...nun soll es KW25 werden, ihr befindet euch bereits 8 Wochen in Verzug! 
Ich erwarte bis spätestens Samstag morgen mein Bike !


----------



## Freistiler (14. Juni 2007)

Jetzt lassen sie bestimmt die Fingerchen rundgehen!


----------



## gentic (14. Juni 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> So mein bike ist endlich nach einigen Problemen/Verzögerungen angekommen.
> Habs nur zusammengebaut, muss noch einiges machen wie Federelemente einstellen, tubelesskit montieren, Griffpositionen, was man halt so macht.....
> 
> ...


----------



## kameit00 (14. Juni 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Hab erst ma en Schockbekommen als ich dieses Thema hier im Forum gefunden habe und dann auch noch so viele...
> Hab mir am 2.06.07 ein Nerve ESX 6.0 (Mattschwarz) bestellt...
> vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin soll die 26. KW sein...
> Warscheinlich kann mir das keiner wirklich beantworten... aber wie lange muss ich denn jetzt wenns hart auf hart kommt warten??



Hab Anfang Mai ein ESX 8.0 in schwarz bestellt und nach ca. 3 Wochen war's (vor dem eigentlichen Montagetermin) schon bei mir.
Kann also auch gut laufen... wenn Du Glück hast. Einfach mal abwarten und nicht so sehr abschrecken lassen. Ändern kann man eh nichts - ausser stornieren


----------



## LosRochos (14. Juni 2007)

Hey, bin auch raus! Gestern morgen kam der Anruf, da hab ich mich direkt nach der Vorlesung aufgemacht und das T8 abgeholt. 

Geiles Teil - das Warten hat sich gelohnt!!!

Übrigens am T8 war das Problem nicht die Bremse, sondern der vordere Umwerfer, der direkt hinter dem Tretlager montiert ist und nicht am Sitzrohr.

Dem Rest der Truppe noch viel Glück!!!

Wer Bock auf Radeln rund um Köln hat kann sich gerne melden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex2056 (14. Juni 2007)

Servus,

Muss mich auch mal zu euch gesellen.

Wollte mir ja ursprünglich schon im Februar das xc5.0 bestellen, hab mir dann leider zu viel Zeit gelassen und erst in KW 23 bestellt.
Naja selbst schuld irgendwo! xc5.0 in schwarz ist nicht mehr und so musste ich aufs xc6.0 wechseln.

Montagetermin hoffentlich KW30

Manche Dinge sollte man halt sofort machen *hehe*

Gruß,

alex


----------



## thomasbee (14. Juni 2007)

Moin,

mir haben sie heute an der Hotline erzählt, dass mein am 04. Juni bestelltes ES9 noch diese oder spätestens nächste Woche verschickt wird. Nächste Woche entspricht schon nicht mehr dem am Telefon zugesagten Zeitraum für Expressbikes von, Zitat, "10-12 Tagen", aber im Vergleich zu vielen anderen hier sieht die Bestellung laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter "wie im Bilderbuch" aus.

Für mich ist das ganz einfach: Entweder das Rad ist morgen in einer Woche da, oder sie haben mich am Telefon angelogen. Wenn man mir sagt voraussichtlich" oder so was, ok, aber die Aussage war definitiv. 
Dann storniere ich und bau mir ein Liteville auf, nachdem ich dann kapiert habe, warum Canyon so billig ist und ich für Service bezahlen muss.

Eigentlich ist doch schon die FETTE Aussage auf der Homepage bei der ES-Serie "Express Bike - sofort verfügbar" glatt gelogen. Unter "sofort verfügbar" vestehe ich: Ich geh in den Laden und nehme das Teil mit. 

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum Canyon nicht einfach mal offen 
die jeweiligen Lieferzeiten kommuniziert, zumindest an die die nachfragen. Das trägt zur Kundenzufriedenheit bei. Kunden die bestellen und dann total verärgert sind, weil sie ständig vertröstet werden,
kaufen sicher ohnehin das nächste Bike woanders.

Noch bin ich aber wohlwollend 

.t


----------



## GerhardO (14. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Kunden die bestellen und dann total verärgert sind, weil sie ständig vertröstet werden,
> kaufen sicher ohnehin das nächste Bike woanders.



Bingo!


----------



## Hamburgo (14. Juni 2007)

Juhu mein T9 ist angekommen, endlich ist es da!
So ein mega geiler Hobel, gleich gehts erst mal rund im Bikepark.
Verabeitung top und schnelle lieferung.
Ich bin dann mal raus ausm Forum.

Good luck 2 U.


----------



## virtue (14. Juni 2007)

So, die versprochenen Bilder:

vorher:




nachher:


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

@Mibo: ich habe eben mal nachgefragt: die Torque 9.0 sind diese Woche gebaut worden. Bitte mail mir kurz Deine Kundennummer, dann kann ich speziell zu Deinem Bike nochmal nachfragen. Danke

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (14. Juni 2007)

Hamburgo schrieb:


> Juhu mein T9 ist angekommen, endlich ist es da!
> So ein mega geiler Hobel, gleich gehts erst mal rund im Bikepark.
> Verabeitung top und schnelle lieferung.
> Ich bin dann mal raus ausm Forum.
> ...



  T 9.0 oder TFR9 ?

wann bestellt? Grösse?


----------



## MIBO (14. Juni 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Mibo: ich habe eben mal nachgefragt: die Torque 9.0 sind diese Woche gebaut worden. Bitte mail mir kurz Deine Kundennummer, dann kann ich speziell zu Deinem Bike nochmal nachfragen. Danke
> 
> ...



danke für deine Bemühungen, PN ist raus


----------



## hon1g (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute mein nerve xc 5.0 in schwarz bestellt!

Kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## johnnyg (14. Juni 2007)

Viel Spaß beim Warten


----------



## Martin_T (14. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe heute auch von XC5.0 grau auf XC5.0 schwarz gewechselt und damit vmt 34/35 gegen 25/26 getauscht  !

So viel besser finde ich das Grau dann doch nicht, dass ich dafür 10 Wochen länger Warte  

Gruß Martin


----------



## gigaflo (14. Juni 2007)

Ich höre hier immer mehr Torque, das stimmt mich zuversichtlich. Der erste der ein TFR 9.0 bekommt bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## fitze (14. Juni 2007)

LosRochos schrieb:


> das Warten hat sich gelohnt!!!



Wie ich diesen Satz hasse!


----------



## bliz2z (14. Juni 2007)

Laut Hotline (10mins ago) werden die T9 grad erst montiert und nächste Woche verschickt. Was ist den jetzt korrekt?


----------



## GerhardO (14. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Wie ich diesen Satz hasse!



          

Sorry Tobi - is nur Galgenhumor!


----------



## xibie (14. Juni 2007)

xibie schrieb:


> Hi @All,
> 
> dann gesell ich mich mal zu den wartenden & hoffe das ich hier ni zu lange bleiben muss...
> 
> ...



Juuuuuuuuuuuuu es ist auf dem Weg  , guckst du hier.... 

<Mail von Canyon>
Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen. 
.....
</Mail von Canyon>

BITTE DHL ihr schafft das doch bis Samstag *hoff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (14. Juni 2007)

xibie schrieb:


> BITTE DHL ihr schafft das doch bis Samstag *hoff*



Na, dann hoff ma mal, dass bei den DHL-Lieferwägen keine Hauptkomponenten fehlen...


----------



## fitze (14. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Na, dann hoff ma mal, dass bei den DHL-Lieferwägen keine Hauptkomponenten fehlen...



Oder die Bremsen getauscht werden müssen...


----------



## dawncore (14. Juni 2007)

Also das Outlet prahlt ja auch mit sofortiger Verfügbarkeit, was ich aber keinesfalls bestätigen kann. Ich bin zwar selbst jetzt nicht betroffen, aber es ist an sich eine Frechheit mittlerweile knappe 4 Wochen zu warten, wenn das gekaufte Bike längst bezahlt ist und angeblich ja fertig montiert im Lager versandbereit (!) ausharrt.

Wenn der nette Mitarbeiter an der anderen Strippe sagt, er wundert sich warum das Bike noch da ist und ruft zurück, wartet man mittlerweile auch seit 9 Tagen vergeblich.

Wenn das neue Canyon Hauptquartier nicht deutlich Verbesserung bringt sehe ich schwarz, sowohl für den Kunden als auch für die Firma.


----------



## Nobby2 (14. Juni 2007)

naja ich glaube kaum das die Firma darunter leiden wird... weil die nachfrage einfach zu groß ist nach den jährlichen gut abschneidenen Bikes... Ein Mitarbeiter sagt mir das canyon in lezter zeit einfach zu gross geworden ist und der nachfrage einfach nicht mehr hinterher kommt... man brauch sich ja nur den kleinen shop an zugucken der bei Öffnung regelrecht eingerannt wird...
...naja...

weiss jemand wann die ESX modelle zusammen gebastelt werden sollen?????


----------



## Hirnie (14. Juni 2007)

Hab mein ESX 6.0 jetzt schon fast ne woche =)


----------



## Nobby2 (14. Juni 2007)

frechheit ; )... wann hasn du bestellt??


----------



## Hirnie (14. Juni 2007)

Habs am 27.4 bestellt! War also recht schnell da!


----------



## wlkr (14. Juni 2007)

ESX ist glaube ich so 'ne Sache... je nach Farbe und Größe.
Ich habe 6. März bestellt, 8 in rot und XL.
Es sind schon viele ESX raus, nur ein paar wenige sind entweder mit dem ersten Container ertrunken, der Rahmenbauer hat sie vergessen oder...


----------



## thory (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
mein Torque 8 ist gekommen mit ca 6 wochen Verspätung auf den zuerst genannten VMT. Es sieht super gut aus und wartet jetzt auf seine erste Ausfahrt. Ich habe es schon umgebaut:
- Hone Kurbel 22/36/Guard statt XT Kurbel
- stabileren LRS (Mavic 721 Felge)
- Big Betty statt FA
- 200 Bremsscheibe hinten
- Syntace VRO Lenker und Vorbau.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (15. Juni 2007)

Gibts schon Bilder?


----------



## thory (15. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder?


... die kommen am Wochenende ...


----------



## Tonino (15. Juni 2007)

@MIBO

es würde mich sehr interessieren ob du dein Bike noch dieses Wochenende bekommst damit du es in den Urlaub mitnehmen kannst.


----------



## GerhardO (15. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch Thory!

Aber bitte keine Bilder reinstellen! Ich halt das nicht aus!

Was machst'n mit der XT-Kurbel?


----------



## thory (15. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was machst'n mit der XT-Kurbel?



... die rotiert jetzt im Liteville (wieder ein paar Gramm Gewicht gespart).


----------



## MIBO (15. Juni 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> @MIBO
> 
> es würde mich sehr interessieren ob du dein Bike noch dieses Wochenende bekommst damit du es in den Urlaub mitnehmen kannst.



Laut Staabi kann ich es morgen in Koblenz abholen, ich geb auf jeden Fall Bescheid wenn ich es hab und stell Bilder ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (15. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Laut Staabi kann ich es morgen in Koblenz abholen, ich geb auf jeden Fall Bescheid wenn ich es hab und stell Bilder ein



Als Goodies für die lange Wartezeit und den Stress würde ich noch den ganzen Laden leerräumen.


----------



## SWE08 (15. Juni 2007)

Im wating for ES7 XL. Assembly scheduled week 24 and soon the day is at an end! I want to pay for my bike and ride it next week! 

Håkan


----------



## Sentence (15. Juni 2007)

Buhu... hab mein Rad vor 4 Wochen bekommen, Expressbike sei Dank..
musste es dann nochmal einschicken, weil an der Kurbel nen Gewindeproblem bestand..

als ich es dann letzten Freitag zurückbekommen hab war eigentlich alles bestens..
nur der Bikeguard sah aus wie sau..
beim Montieren fiel mir dann auf, dass mein Unterrohr auf Daumennagelgröße eingedrückt ist.Genau zwischen Steinschlagschutzfolie und Canyonschriftzug...

also kurz Canyoninfo eingeholt und dann das Rad zur Beurteilung an die Post übergeben, da Transportschaden.

.....und nu komm ich wieder wochenlang nicht zum Fahren *sniff*
wo ich mich so gefreut hatte.......


----------



## unchained (15. Juni 2007)




----------



## bliz2z (15. Juni 2007)

Hat einer den letzten STatus für die T9`er? Sind die jetzt schon raus oder werden die nächste Woche verschickt?

gracias


----------



## isy007 (15. Juni 2007)

Hey,

falls euch die Geduld mit dem Torque 8.0 ausgeht: - bin gerade darüber bei 321... gestolpert! LINK

(Das soll nur ein Hinweis sein, habe mit der Auktion nichts zu tun!)

DENN ICH FAHRE JA NUN SCHON SEIT 1 WOCHE MEIN ES 7     JUHU!!!


Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Nobby2 (15. Juni 2007)

war heute im canyon shop... da wurden heute 2 Torque abgeholt


----------



## Silly (15. Juni 2007)

So, ich hock mich jetzt auf mein Bike und radel ausm Wartezimmer raus.

Meine Canyon-Story so far:

Ende April 2007 bin ich über eine Zufallsbegegnung unterwegs auf die Firma Canyon aufmerksam geworden, ich hab einen Typen mit einem Nerve ESX7 getroffen. Zuhause surfte ich dann eine Weile über die Homepage und war mehr als angetan. Zum Einen von der Optik der Bikes, zum Anderen von der tollen Ausstattung fürs Geld. Und davon, dass das Sitzrohr beim 22''-Rahmen 560mm lang ist, das findet man selten (me=205cm)!

Anfang Mai konnte ich mich dann dazu durchringen, dem Kleingeld-Igel in der Hosentasche freien Lauf gewähren zu wollen und bestellte mir ein ESX 7.0 

Auf Anfragen wurde mir ein Montagetermin in KW31 genannt, stellte für mich kein Problem dar, den Sommer wollte ich noch mit meinem GT Avalanche fahren,war ja selbst schuld, wieso fällt mir sowas auch so spät ein. 

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich dann am GT am Sitzrohr einen Riss in der Schweißnaht, der schon ins Oberrohr faserte. Ich habe das Ganze dann beim Metallbauer meines Vertrauens schweissen lassen, der mir allerdings attestierte, das so eine Reperatur an der Stelle nur ein Behelf auf Zeit ist. 

Also wurde Anfang August für ein neues Fahrrad auf einmal ein etwas kritischer Termin. So schaute ich mich ein wenig um, fasste Bergamont Threesome ins Auge und noch ein paar andere Sachen. Irgendwann bemerkte ich dann, dass es das Canyon Nerve ES6 in XL noch als Expressbike gab. Eigentlich wollte ich keine FOX-Gabel und kein LX-Innenlager, da die LX-Componenten im GT bei Zeiten aufgegeben hatten. Aber es hatte eine Juicy 7 und sah immernoch schweinegeil aus.

Diese Woche Montag rief ich bei Canyon an (beim 1. Versuch) und switchte auf ein ES 6.0 Ein Herr Müller (sehr nett) nannte mir einen Montagetermin von KW 25-26
Am Dienstag bekam ich postalisch die Bestätigung mit KW 26 und der Anmerkung, dass das Rad nicht shiny black wie auf der Homepage ist, sondern schwarz matt.

Gestern ist mir dankbarerweise 7km von Zuhause die Hinterrad-Felge gebrochen, klassischer Fall von durchgebremst. Mit Radschuhen dauert das ca 1 1/4 Stunden und brennt höllisch in den Waden. Gegen 20.00 war ich dann daheim und fand in meinem Postfach die Versandbestätigungsmail von Canyon-Bikes.

Heute versuchte ich dann, die Track&Trace-Nummer telefonisch zu erfragen. Beim 5. Versuch kam ich durch und die Nummer, wieder von Herrn Müller, wieder sehr nett.

Heute Nachmittag konnte ich die orangene Karte aus dem Briefkasten fischen und meine Freundin den Postbeamten überreden, das Paket schon heute auszugeben. 

Zusammenbau war fast problemlos, bis auf die Tatsache, das das Schaltwerk auch einmalm überdreht war. Aber ich habe es wieder zurückgedreht, muss mir noch überlegen, ob da etwas zu unternehmen ist. 

Leider konnte ich momentan nur eine erste Runde in der Tiefgarage (60m lang) drehen, da es hier gerade schüttet wie aus Eimern. Es scheint aber alles soweit zu funktionieren.

Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich das Rad ins Bett lege und ne Runde mit ihm schlafe, so scharf siehts aus.

Ich schreib das nicht, um anzugeben, ich werde ein Stückweit mit jedem leiden, der hier noch wartet. Aber ich will auch sagen, dass es ganz anders geht. Ich bin mit der Abwicklung voll zufrieden, auch wenn Email-Beantwortung und die Hotline nur suboptimal funktionieren.

Danke für eure Zeit und Danke Canyon für die Rettung in letzter Minute


----------



## MIBO (15. Juni 2007)

Dank deiner Signatur hab ich jetzt nen verfingerten Monitor  ...weil ein kleiner Zwerg neben mir meinte, Mibo ich mach dir mal schnell die Mücke da weg


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Juni 2007)

Das ist ein Avatar, aber Detail:
Ich fand die Idee auch total lustig!  Kommt gut rüber auf grauem Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (15. Juni 2007)

logisch Avatar,... hab ich was anderes geschrieben?  






-------------------------------------------------------




Nein, ich bin nicht die Signatur, ich putze hier nur.


----------



## boomsti (16. Juni 2007)

Mail von Canyon ist da, mein GC 7.0 ist fertig und am weg zu mir


----------



## thomasbee (16. Juni 2007)

Sagt mal,

seh ich das richtig dass Canyon nach Verschickung keine DHL Track&Trace Nummern mehr per Mail mitteilt, oder bin ich zu doof die zu finden?

.t


----------



## AirZonk! (16. Juni 2007)

boomsti schrieb:


> Mail von Canyon ist da, mein GC 7.0 ist fertig und am weg zu mir



wann war dein montagetermin?


----------



## thomasbee (16. Juni 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggg

         

Wie konnte ich nur so unendlich naiv sein und glauben, die Post/DHL sei im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen und beherrscht die *bargeldlose* Zahlung !

Für die, die auch nicht täglich Warensendungen im 4 stelligen Bereich bekommen: Schonmal reichlich Bargeld unters Kopfkissen legen! 

Na ja, so stand das ES9 wenigstens schonmal vor meiner Haustür.

.t


----------



## ashtray (16. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Sagt mal,
> 
> seh ich das richtig dass Canyon nach Verschickung keine DHL Track&Trace Nummern mehr per Mail mitteilt, oder bin ich zu doof die zu finden?
> 
> .t



Die musst du telefonisch anfordern.


----------



## two wheels (16. Juni 2007)

Wow, ich bin überrascht! Mil an Canyon, nach einer Woche ne Antwort, hab dann (am Freitag) auf die Mail geantwortet und die Tracing Nummer verlangt, am Montag war die Nummer dann auch schon im Postfach.
Gleich mal auf die DHL Seite gewechselt und siehe da "ihr Paket ist im Zielland eingetroffen"  Heisst wohl, das Paket kommt am Montag, spätestens Dienstag.
Das schreckliche! Ich bin die ganze Woche im Militär und zuhause wartet das ESX6 auf der Poststelle darauf, dass es von mir abgeholt wird


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Juni 2007)

ich kann mich hier endlich verpissen  *es ist da !!!!*


----------



## boomsti (16. Juni 2007)

AirZonk! schrieb:


> wann war dein montagetermin?


KW 25, also sogar a woche früher fertig als geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (16. Juni 2007)

Behandlung ist abgeschlossen, ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. T9 heut Mittag erhalten, Bilder in der Gallerie.

@Staabi: Danke nochmal, dass noch alles vor meinem Urlaub über die Bühne ging

@all: die Geburt war schwer, es ist einiges an Schweiss und Blut geflossen, aber wie es eben so nach 9 Monaten warten ist, man ist froh wenn man es im Arm halten kann und alles gesund und munter ist. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf  

PS: ich kann mir nur noch nicht so ganz erklären warum es schwarz ist


----------



## mammouth (16. Juni 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Behandlung ist abgeschlossen, ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. T9 heut Mittag erhalten, Bilder in der Gallerie.
> 
> @Staabi: Danke nochmal, dass noch alles vor meinem Urlaub über die Bühne ging
> 
> ...






Schön dass es noch geklappt hat, nur, warum hat das bike big betties, und nicht wie auf der homepage angegeben die fat alberts...????


----------



## thomasbee (16. Juni 2007)

Sieht echt toll aus Dein T9! Ich finde auf den Real-Life Fotos sehen die Bikes fast besser aus als auf der Canyon Homepage, wirken irgendwie edler, wobei natürlich die Homepage Klasse gemacht ist. 

Nächste Woche poste ich dann mal Fotos vom ES9. 

Ride on !

.t


----------



## xibie (16. Juni 2007)

xibie schrieb:


> Juuuuuuuuuuuuu es ist auf dem Weg
> BITTE DHL ihr schafft das doch bis Samstag *hoff*



So es ist da und DHL hats wirklich geschafft.... 

ABER:
Kiste kam mit nem großen Riß im Karton an. Nach dem auspacken dann die Katastrophe, die rechte Befestigung des Triggers war abgebrochen...   
Klassse DHL, ich kotz ab....
Natürlich war in keinem Bikegeschäft hier kurzfristig Ersatz zu finden  , so das ich das Radl nur bissl zusammenbauen konnte. 
Möchte die Firma "Antrieb" in Dresden lobend erwähnen, die mir völlig unkompliziert eine Matchmaker Befestigung einer Formula Oro ausgeliehen hatten, in der Hoffnung das sie passt. Natürlich nicht, also nix mit ner kurzen Testfahrt diese WE und doch auf Ersatz von Canyon warten...

Mail an Canyon inkl. Bilder iss raus. Hoffe das sie mir schnell Ersatz schicken und ich das Radl endlich testen kann...

An dieser Stelle auch mal paar lobende Worte an Canyon. Alle Zusagen & Zeitangaben wurden bisher eingehalten, hoffe das es in Zukunft auch so bleibt...


----------



## johnnyg (16. Juni 2007)

Gratulation zum neuen Bike  

Das ist natürlich richtig ärgerlich  

Heftig wie die bei DHL mit den Paketen umgehen. Da habe ich ja jetzt schon Angst um meins, was hoffentlich nächste Woche kommt.

Haftet DHL nicht für den entstandenen Schaden? Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das man sich von dem Ausfahrer jeden Schaden am Paket schriftlich bestätigen lassen soll. Ist das so? Oder ersetzt Canyon das auch einfach so anhand der Fotos?


----------



## two wheels (17. Juni 2007)

Hab mich mal informiert!
Bei der Schweizer Post ist es so, dass man einen Schaden bis 8 Tage nach Empfang am Postschalter melden muss, damit was vergütet wird, wenn es sich um einen "Post Fehler" handelt.
Ich werde einfach meine Digicam mitnehmen und falls etwas Defekt sein sollte, werde ich den Schaden gleich im beisein des Postpersonals (Zeuge) fotografieren und melden, so kann nachher keiner sagen ich hätte es nachträglich kaputt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simp (17. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag,

Habe Anfang Juni ein *TORQUE FR 8.0* bestellt.
Was glaubt ihr, ist *25. KW Montage *wahrscheinlich?... ein paar Leute habens ja vor kurzem erhalten?!!

Grüße aus Innsbruck


----------



## Nobby2 (17. Juni 2007)

Ähnliches möchte ich auch fragen... habe am 2. Juni ein Nerve ESX 6.0 bestellt sollte in der KW 26 montiert werden... weiss jemand ob dieser Termin realistisch ist oder wann sie noch mal an der Reihe sind?


----------



## Janderwilde (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich würde mir auch ein Canyon bestellen weiss aber noch nicht welches fahre eher nur aus der strasse, wollte so 1500 investieren. Kann man das  auf nachnahme machen ?

Gruss Jan


----------



## simp (17. Juni 2007)

Ich frag morgen bei der Canyon Hotline... bis jetzt bin ich meistens nach 3-4 durchgekommen. Ist ok finde ich! 

Vor etwa einer Woche meinte er dass die Oro BIANCO 25. KW kommen. 
Ich bezweifle aber - nach dem ich diese Posts da oben gelesen habe - dass sie alle FR 8.0  noch nächste Woche fertig bekommen. 
Ich wär zufrieden wenns Mitte 26. kommt!   (Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht so toll aufregen, warte ja erst seit 2 Wochen! Und auserdem war ich vorgewarnt, dank den wütenden Posts  )

lG, simp


----------



## simp (17. Juni 2007)

Janderwilde schrieb:


> Hallo ich würde mir auch ein Canyon bestellen weiss aber noch nicht welches fahre eher nur aus der strasse, wollte so 1500 investieren. Kann man das  auf nachnahme machen ?
> 
> Gruss Jan



Servus, soviel ich weiß kann man per Nachnahme bestellen! 
Was willst denn alles machen auf der Straße ? ; )


----------



## Janderwilde (17. Juni 2007)

ich möchte mit meinem kleinen sohn durch die gegend radeln, und etwas durch den wald mehr nicht. welches modell würdet ihr nehmen.???

Gruss Jan    Oder doch radon ?


----------



## Jürgen* (17. Juni 2007)

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## gentic (17. Juni 2007)

difhjr schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



die reflektoren beissen sich mit der rahmenfarbe   wenn schon welche dann weiss oder gar keine


----------



## johnnyg (17. Juni 2007)

Janderwilde schrieb:


> ich möchte mit meinem kleinen sohn durch die gegend radeln, und etwas durch den wald mehr nicht. welches modell würdet ihr nehmen.???
> 
> Gruss Jan    Oder doch radon ?



Also wenn du auf der Straße fahren willst und ab und zu mal im Wald reicht dir ein Hardtail auf alle Fälle. Ich würde zum Grand Canyon oder evtl auch zum Yellowstone greifen. Welches bleibt deinem Budget überlassen. 

So wie sich das anhört brauchst du aber nicht das teuerste Modell dir würde denke ich mal für deinen Einsatzbereich auch dicke das GC 6 reichen, höchstens du willst ein teureres mit Highendkomponenten haben.... Beim Yellowstone würde ich dann zum 5er greifen.

Sei dir allerdings der längeren Wartezeit bewusst wenn es kein Expressbike ist. Am besten telefonisch bestellen dann weißt du gleich wann du mit einer Lieferung rechnen kannst.


----------



## bliz2z (18. Juni 2007)

Mein T9 ist noch nicht fertig montiert . D.h. ich werd nächstes Wochenende anders verplanen müssen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rigges (18. Juni 2007)

Ist hier im Wartezimmer noch ein Plätzchen frei? Könnte allmählich eng werden, wenn ich mir die Lieferzeiten so anschaue.. 

Ich wollte mich auch mal dazugesellen, ich war am Mittwoch mal in Koblenz, bisschen Probesitzen und habe mir dann ein Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt, hoffentlich wird der Verfügbarkeitstermin in der 28.KW gehalten werden können. 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## gigaflo (18. Juni 2007)

Torque FR 9.0 News: Laut Hotline sind irgendwelche bisher fehlenden Teile aus Taiwan inzwischen eingetroffen und es wird diese Woche montiert. Mit einer Auslieferung ist diese Woche jedoch nicht zu rechnen. Das kann also wieder alles oder nichts heissen. Ursprünglicher Montagetermin laut Bestellbestätigung: KW 19...


----------



## thto (18. Juni 2007)

Rigges schrieb:


> Ist hier im Wartezimmer noch ein Plätzchen frei? Könnte allmählich eng werden, wenn ich mir die Lieferzeiten so anschaue..
> 
> Ich wollte mich auch mal dazugesellen, ich war am Mittwoch mal in Koblenz, bisschen Probesitzen und habe mir dann ein Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt, hoffentlich wird der Verfügbarkeitstermin in der 28.KW gehalten werden können.
> 
> ...



Welcome alter skifahrer


----------



## Naifab (18. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Bin jetzt auch im Wartezimmer angekommen. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Grand Canyon 9.0, das ist aber leider in den Größen M und L ausverkauft. Wahnsinn, Mitte Juni, und Canyon kann das Rad nicht mehr liefern.

Daher hab ich mir ein 8.0 bestellt, was es Gott sei Dank auch in schwarz gibt. Hehe... Daran werde ich dann den Sattel (SLR) und die Gangschaltung (X.O) ändern, und dann ist alles in Ordnung.

Allerdings bin ich grad noch am überlegen, ob es statt des Hardtails nicht doch das Nerve RC sein soll. Ich bin halt noch nie ein Fully gefahren, aber für den Grunewald in Berlin und eine Biketour im Jahr sollte das GC wohl reichen.

Liefertermin ist KW 28. Schaun mer mal...

Gruß
Fabian

P.S. im Thread "Kann man die Aufkleber entfernen" hat einer für mich ein Bild vom GC ohne Decals mit Photoshop entworfen. So wird das Bike dann aussehen


----------



## dawncore (18. Juni 2007)

Hey Naifab,

komme auch aus Berlin, Zehlendorf. Ich fahre auch immer vorwiegend im Grunewald umher, doch Berlin hat noch einiges mehr zu bieten, zumal man mit der Bahn/dem Auto schnell rauskommt. Und auch mit einem Fully kommst du zügig vorran, hast aber durch das Mehr an Federweg mehr Möglichkeiten und garantiert mehr Spaß. Ich spare z.zt auch auf ein ES. Nimm ein Fully


----------



## j5enst (18. Juni 2007)

Hab am Samstag nun endlich mein GC 7 in weiß erhalten. Sieht super aus und fährt sich fast noch besser.....


----------



## renderscout (18. Juni 2007)

Naifab schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin jetzt auch im Wartezimmer angekommen. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Grand Canyon 9.0, das ist aber leider in den Größen M und L ausverkauft. Wahnsinn, Mitte Juni, und Canyon kann das Rad nicht mehr liefern.
> 
> ...



der JEMAND war ich!   Sach mal, bekommst dann aber den Rahmen vom GC 9.0 oder?! Denn ich selber fahre das GC 8.0 und dat jibbet nur in grau!!!


----------



## sHiMl (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gesell mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer, hab mir heute ein ES 5.0, Größe M bestellt, Express Bike.


----------



## Naifab (18. Juni 2007)

Ich denke mal, daß das GC 8.0 und GC 9.0 die gleichen Rahmen haben, nur die Rahmen andersfarbig eloxiert sind. Eigentlich wollte ich ja das 9.0 haben, aber als mir der Typ am Telefon erzählte, das sein ausverkauft, bin ich schon etwas "nervös" geworden.  
Auf einmal kam dann der Vorschlag, ich könne ein 8.0 nehmen, jedoch mit der Einschränkung, dieses gebe es nur noch in schwarz. Naja, das kam mir natürlich sehr gelegen...
Trotzdem ärgerlich, das 9.0 gefäll mit besser. Egal, es werden dann bald Veränderungen vorgenommen. Und als erstes kommen die Decals ab. Bremsenreiniger hab ich in der Garage jede Menge, hehe...

Ich sehe, Du kommst aus Potsdam. Wenn das Rad da ist, können wir ja mal ne Runde im Schloßpark drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (18. Juni 2007)

Naifab schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, daß das GC 8.0 und GC 9.0 die gleichen Rahmen haben, nur die Rahmen andersfarbig eloxiert sind. Eigentlich wollte ich ja das 9.0 haben, aber als mir der Typ am Telefon erzählte, das sein ausverkauft, bin ich schon etwas "nervös" geworden.
> Auf einmal kam dann der Vorschlag, ich könne ein 8.0 nehmen, jedoch mit der Einschränkung, dieses gebe es nur noch in schwarz. Naja, das kam mir natürlich sehr gelegen...
> Trotzdem ärgerlich, das 9.0 gefäll mit besser. Egal, es werden dann bald Veränderungen vorgenommen. Und als erstes kommen die Decals ab. Bremsenreiniger hab ich in der Garage jede Menge, hehe...
> 
> Ich sehe, Du kommst aus Potsdam. Wenn das Rad da ist, können wir ja mal ne Runde im Schloßpark drehen...



Die ganze GC Serie besitzt denselben Rahmen, jedoch kann es auch sein, dass du den Rahmen vom GC 6.0 bekommst und dieser ist dann nähmlich Lackschwarz....naja, wirst sehen! Welchen Schloßpark meinst denn? Meine Hausstrecke ist momentan Babelsberger Park start und dann übern Wannseeberg, zur Pfaueninsel und dann je nachdem wieder zurück.


----------



## gentic (18. Juni 2007)

ob das GC lackiert ist oder nicht sieht man schon an den namen... anodized.... eloxiert... 

mein traum wär ja ein weisses mit weisser gabel gewesen... aber ok.. nun halt grau mit weiss


----------



## renderscout (19. Juni 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> ob das GC lackiert ist oder nicht sieht man schon an den namen... anodized.... eloxiert...
> 
> mein traum wär ja ein weisses mit weisser gabel gewesen... aber ok.. nun halt grau mit weiss



Hättest du alles gelesen, wüßtest du, dass er einen anderen Rahmen (schwarz) bekommt! Das könnte dann auch die besagte "Einschränkung" von Canyon sein, die Naifab meinte... Das GC 9.0,8.0 und 7.0 sind die in dieser Reihe mit "Anodized" Rahmen! Ich gehe ja auch mal davon aus, dass er ein GC 8.0 mitm schwarzen Rahmen vom 9.0 bekommt aber wie gesagt is nur ne vermutung. könnte aber auch der schwarze Lackrahmen vom 6.0 sein!

P.S. Hättest doch sagen können, dass du den weißen Rahmen vom 7.0 mit den Teilen vom 8.0 haben möchtest...


----------



## Naifab (19. Juni 2007)

Hier die Auflösung:  

Ich habe ein GC 8.0 in schwarz bestellt. Die Ausstattung ist ganz normal 8.0. Änderungen nehme ich selbst dann vor (Schaltung, Sattel und wahrscheinlich Bremse).

Der Rahmen ist aber nicht in grau, sondern in schwarz. Ich hatte zunächst auch die Befürchtung, er könne lackiert sein, daher hab ich bei der Bestellung gleich gefragt. Er ist anodisiert...

Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## renderscout (19. Juni 2007)

Naifab schrieb:


> Hier die Auflösung:
> 
> Ich habe ein GC 8.0 in schwarz bestellt. Die Ausstattung ist ganz normal 8.0. Änderungen nehme ich selbst dann vor (Schaltung, Sattel und wahrscheinlich Bremse).
> 
> ...



Na das ist doch super...! Aber das Grau sieht in Natura echt gut aus. Ich wollt am Anfang ja erst das GC 7.0 mitm schwarzen Rahmen wegen der Fox Gabel, aber mittlerweile möchte ich diese echt nicht mehr missen! Welche Größe hastn bestellt und welche Bremse willstn ran schrauben?!


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (19. Juni 2007)

renderscout hat recht. schau mal unbedingt in die Galerie! das graue GC kommt superedel in natura! 

Also schwarz ist auch sexy, keine Frage. Hab ja selber ein schwarzes und es sieht geil aus  , aber als ich das erste mal die User-Bilder vom silbergrauen GC gesehen hab... woah! ist ein Blick wert. Schau mal rein! Dürfte allerdings schon ein einige Seiten zurückliegen...

edit: öhh ... oder schau einfach bei renderscout 

edit2: ich habs gefunden! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3412888&postcount=4176


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (19. Juni 2007)

achso und grün ist p0rn0!!!!!!!!!!  *duckundweg*


----------



## AirZonk! (19. Juni 2007)

wenn alles gut geht steht mein GC 6.0 nächste woche in der bude. termin hab ich mir grad nochmal durch die hotline bestätigen lassen!


----------



## gentic (19. Juni 2007)

bei meinen bildern is auch ein graues dabei... 

ich glaub nicht dass ich ein GC 8.0 mit 7.0er rahmen bekommen hätte... meins in xl war schon ein expressbike und ich war froh dass es nach 2 wochen da war... wobei die eloxalschicht auch nicht sooo die stabilste ist...


----------



## GerhardO (19. Juni 2007)

Mich würds mal interessieren, wie's grad im Montagezimmer von Canyon zugeht! Dr arme Kerl muss da jetzt ganz alleine die Bremsen an unsere Torks schrauben...


----------



## xibie (19. Juni 2007)

xibie schrieb:


> So es ist da und DHL hats wirklich geschafft....
> 
> ABER:
> Kiste kam mit nem großen Riß im Karton an. Nach dem auspacken dann die Katastrophe, die rechte Befestigung des Triggers war abgebrochen...
> ...



So hier mal ein kleinerZwischenstand und als Info für alle die auch beschädigte Ware von DHL bekommen....

Man hat bis 7 Werktage nach Paketübergabe Zeit einen Schadensanzeige bei der Post abzugeben. Im Normalfall muss das komplette Paket mit abgegeben werden. In meinem Fall haben sie sich erst mal mit den Bildern begnügt. 
Von Canyon wird der Schaden nur kostenfrei ersetzt, wenn die Schadensanzeige von DHL bei ihnen eingeht und DHL den Schaden als von ihnen verursacht anerkennt.

Um endlich das Bike zu testen, habe ich jetzt erst mal die Halterung bei Canyon bestellt (per Nachnahme) und lass mir dann ne Gutschrift geben, wenn der Schaden von DHL reguliert wird.


----------



## fitze (19. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Mich würds mal interessieren, wie's grad im Montagezimmer von Canyon zugeht! Dr arme Kerl muss da jetzt ganz alleine die Bremsen an unsere Torks schrauben...



Vorausgesetzt sie sind da und es fehlen keine Hauptkomponenten!

Der arme Kerl heute Morgen an der Hotline war übrigens nicht im Stande mir eine Auskunft zu den TFR8.0 zu geben. Weil das was die höchste Instanz (Staabi) im Forum geschrieben hat schon so stimmen wird..... Nunja.

Also, höchste Instanz  , wie siehts aus?


----------



## Naifab (19. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Na das ist doch super...! Aber das Grau sieht in Natura echt gut aus. Ich wollt am Anfang ja erst das GC 7.0 mitm schwarzen Rahmen wegen der Fox Gabel, aber mittlerweile möchte ich diese echt nicht mehr missen! Welche Größe hastn bestellt und welche Bremse willstn ran schrauben?!



Mit der Größe bin ich noch am überlegen: Ich bin 1,79 m groß, Schrittlänge ist ca. 86 cm. Bestellt habe ich es in M. Ich hab mir grad mal Deine Fotos angeschaut, wie groß bist Du denn und welche Größe hat das Rad?

Ändern werde ich folgendes: Sattel (SLR XC), Schaltung (X.O) und Bremse (Avid Ultimate). Ich denke, wenn ich die anderen Teile, die ja neu sind, verticke, komme ich auf einen Mehrpreis von ca. 500 Euro.

Oder aber ich bestell das Nerve RC 8.0 und ändere da an der Ausstattung nix. Mehrpreis wäre dann ca. 400 Euro. Immer noch nen Haufen Schotter. Mhhhhh, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden... 

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## gentic (19. Juni 2007)

Naifab schrieb:


> Mit der Größe bin ich noch am überlegen: Ich bin 1,79 m groß, Schrittlänge ist ca. 86 cm. Bestellt habe ich es in M. Ich hab mir grad mal Deine Fotos angeschaut, wie groß bist Du denn und welche Größe hat das Rad?
> 
> Ändern werde ich folgendes: Sattel (SLR XC), Schaltung (X.O) und Bremse (Avid Ultimate). Ich denke, wenn ich die anderen Teile, die ja neu sind, verticke, komme ich auf einen Mehrpreis von ca. 500 Euro.
> 
> ...




<- 1.89m und XL GC8.0


----------



## renderscout (19. Juni 2007)

Naifab schrieb:


> Mit der Größe bin ich noch am überlegen: Ich bin 1,79 m groß, Schrittlänge ist ca. 86 cm. Bestellt habe ich es in M. Ich hab mir grad mal Deine Fotos angeschaut, wie groß bist Du denn und welche Größe hat das Rad?
> 
> Ändern werde ich folgendes: Sattel (SLR XC), Schaltung (X.O) und Bremse (Avid Ultimate). Ich denke, wenn ich die anderen Teile, die ja neu sind, verticke, komme ich auf einen Mehrpreis von ca. 500 Euro.
> 
> ...



Passt schon mit "M" (18,5"). Also ich bin 1,76 m und die Schrittlänge ist auch in etwa wie deine. Ich persönlich fühle mich Pudelwohl auf der Rakete  Eine "S" wäre denke ich mal nen Tick zu klein. Lenker passt mit dem Vorbau, der Sattel ist allerdings für meine Begriffe ziemlich hoch. Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe, geht der mir bis kurz übern Beckenknochen. Aufm Rad ist die Position allerdings Traumhaft...kurze eingewöhnung wegen der doch relativ Rennrad lastigen Sitzposition, geht aber ab!!! 

Die Entscheidung kann ich dir leider nicht abnehmen und will ich auch nicht. Für mich war es jedoch genau die richtige Entscheidung! Mit der Schaltung mmhh, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die beim GC 8.0 verbaute SRAM X-9 recht knackig und präzise finde. Einzig was mich langsam stört ist das fast zu kleine große Kettenblatt vorne, da ich die meiste Zeit aufn schwersten Gang fahre bzw. eigentlich vorne nur aufn Großem Kranz und hinten die drei letzten. (Sorry, keine Ganganzeige). Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, der XT Umwerfer vorne fängt an zu singen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und wird, wenn er mal den Geist aufgibt, gegen nen X-9 Umwerfer getauscht. Bremsen finde ich persönlich, wie schon mal weiter oben angemerkt, eigentlich perfekt für das Rad. Na und das Gewicht ist echt Traumhaft. Das Rad kommt selbst bei nem kräftigen Antritt aufm großen Kettenblatt leicht hoch vorne. Na und für lange ausgedehnte Touren und schnelle Strecken passt das PERFEKT! 

Einzig die Terry Ergon GX1 Griffe habe ich mir jetzt noch bestellt, da ich die von Canyon bzw. Iridium nicht so dolle finde.

Später evtl. noch Carbon Aufrüstung (Lenker, Vorbau, ???)

hoffe, dass hat dir nen bissl geholfen?!


----------



## gentic (19. Juni 2007)

mal ne frage... ich hab gelesen dass wenn man ein sram schaltwerk hat auch eine sram kette montieren soll... schaut euch eure ketten an... meine is ne shimano... merkt man da performanceunterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (19. Juni 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> mal ne frage... ich hab gelesen dass wenn man ein sram schaltwerk hat auch eine sram kette montieren soll... schaut euch eure ketten an... meine is ne shimano... merkt man da performanceunterschiede?



keine Ahnung, fahre mit diesem Bike das erste mal ne SRAM Schaltung... kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen! Dann müßtest du glaub ich auf den ganzen Komponentenmix verzichten und immer nur "Komplettgruppen" fahren.


----------



## Naifab (19. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Passt schon mit "M" (18,5"). Also ich bin 1,76 m und die Schrittlänge ist auch in etwa wie deine. Ich persönlich fühle mich Pudelwohl auf der Rakete  Eine "S" wäre denke ich mal nen Tick zu klein. Lenker passt mit dem Vorbau, der Sattel ist allerdings für meine Begriffe ziemlich hoch. Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe, geht der mir bis kurz übern Beckenknochen. Aufm Rad ist die Position allerdings Traumhaft...kurze eingewöhnung wegen der doch relativ Rennrad lastigen Sitzposition, geht aber ab!!!
> 
> Die Entscheidung kann ich dir leider nicht abnehmen und will ich auch nicht. Für mich war es jedoch genau die richtige Entscheidung! Mit der Schaltung mmhh, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die beim GC 8.0 verbaute SRAM X-9 recht knackig und präzise finde. Einzig was mich langsam stört ist das fast zu kleine große Kettenblatt vorne, da ich die meiste Zeit aufn schwersten Gang fahre bzw. eigentlich vorne nur aufn Großem Kranz und hinten die drei letzten. (Sorry, keine Ganganzeige). Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, der XT Umwerfer vorne fängt an zu singen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und wird, wenn er mal den Geist aufgibt, gegen nen X-9 Umwerfer getauscht. Bremsen finde ich persönlich, wie schon mal weiter oben angemerkt, eigentlich perfekt für das Rad. Na und das Gewicht ist echt Traumhaft. Das Rad kommt selbst bei nem kräftigen Antritt aufm großen Kettenblatt leicht hoch vorne. Na und für lange ausgedehnte Touren und schnelle Strecken passt das PERFEKT!
> 
> ...



Super, vielen Dank!!!
Der Typ am Telefon hat mir die Größe L empfohlen, das ist dann aber doch zu groß, denke ich...

Übrigens: Gestern vormittag hab ich das Rad bestellt, heute war schon die Auftragsbestätigung in der Post. Das kann ruhig so weiter gehen mit der Geschwindigkeit...  

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## renderscout (19. Juni 2007)

Naifab schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!!!
> Der Typ am Telefon hat mir die Größe L empfohlen, das ist dann aber doch zu groß, denke ich...
> 
> Übrigens: Gestern vormittag hab ich das Rad bestellt, heute war schon die Auftragsbestätigung in der Post. Das kann ruhig so weiter gehen mit der Geschwindigkeit...
> ...



Das denke ich aber auch! Scheint mir beinahe so, als das es drauf ankommt welchen Bearbeiter du am anderen Ende der Strippe hast... Bei mir ist das PPS z.B. immer zwischen "S" und "M" herumgeswitcht, deshalb find ich den argen Sprung auf "L" doch nen bissl für Übertrieben...   Ja, bei mir ging das auch ziemlich zügig, außer das ich es per Internet bestellt habe und nichts weiter erhalten habe außer irgendwann dann nen Brief mit der Rechnung... Scheint echt bei jedem anders abzulaufen das ganze...


----------



## bliz2z (20. Juni 2007)

Yeah mein T9 ist heute 9Uhr raus. D.h. nächste Woche jeden Tag auf die Post warten .


----------



## GerhardO (20. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt sie sind da und es fehlen keine Hauptkomponenten!
> 
> Der arme Kerl heute Morgen an der Hotline war übrigens nicht im Stande mir eine Auskunft zu den TFR8.0 zu geben. Weil das was die höchste Instanz (Staabi) im Forum geschrieben hat schon so stimmen wird..... Nunja.
> 
> Also, höchste Instanz  , wie siehts aus?



Warum macht mich diese Stille schon wieder so stutzig???


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß sind die Bremsen da und der Umbau läuft. Ich frage gerne nochmal nach, ich bekomme das hier aus meinem Büro, das ja ausserhalb des Canyon Gebäudes ist nicht immer alles mit.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Straightflush (20. Juni 2007)

Servus Michael,

dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!


----------



## Dragan (20. Juni 2007)

hmm dann kann ich ja , nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit , Ende der Woche mein Bike endlich abholen    naja so recht glauben tu ich das nicht .

Wüsste gerne mal wieviele Bikes von der Umbaumaßnahme insgesamt betroffen sind , wie läuft das denn nu mit der Auslieferung/Abhohlung ... derjenige der als erstes bestellt hat bekommt sein Bike auch als erstes ??


----------



## Aalex (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Bin relativ frisch hier im Forum und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus, ich hoffe hier finde ich die ein oder andere Antwort zu meiner Frage

Nun ich habe mir vor etwas längerer Zeit ein Grand Canyon 8.0 bestellt, das erste mal dass ich ein Bike online bestellt habe, mein erstes hab ich aus Einzelteilen selbst gebaut, bin nun aufgrund Diebstahls des alten irgendwie durch einen Kumpel auf Canyon gekommen und musste feststellen, dass das Preisleistungsverhältnis unschlagbar ist meiner Meinung nach, daher die Entscheidung für Canyon


Nun zu meinem Problem, ich benötige das Bike zu 50% für den Arbeitsweg(täglich runde 20km) und rest halt justforfun biken

Bus fahren ist teuer und nervig und ich wurde nun schon das Dritte mal am Telefon eines besseren belehrt was die Lieferzeiten anbelangt ;(

vor 6 Wochen hieß es ungefähr " Ja in 2-3 Wochen sollte es eigentlich montagefertig sein" vor 3 Wochen nochmal angerufen dann hieß "mh ne kann nicht sein, die kommen eig erst 3 Woche im Juni" und gestern nochmal angerufen und dort wurde mir gesagt dass ich wohl erst mitte juli damit rechnen könnte 

Wie ist es den Erfahrungsgemäß um die Lieferzeiten bestellt? kann mir da jemand was genaueres sagen? will nicht mehr bus fahren (((


PS: will absolut nicht über canyon meckern, die Verzögerung kann ich ja verstehen, will nur wissen wie lange ich da ca noch warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (20. Juni 2007)

lies dir mal die vorherigen seiten durch   du wirst deine freude haben


----------



## gigaflo (20. Juni 2007)

gigaflo schrieb:


> Torque FR 9.0 News: Laut Hotline sind irgendwelche bisher fehlenden Teile aus Taiwan inzwischen eingetroffen und es wird diese Woche montiert. Mit einer Auslieferung ist diese Woche jedoch nicht zu rechnen. Das kann also wieder alles oder nichts heissen. Ursprünglicher Montagetermin laut Bestellbestätigung: KW 19...



Da habe ich jetztnochmal den Fred "Torque FR 8.0: Auslieferung mit Formula Oro Bianco" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=282387durchgesehen und dort nix von einer Bremsen- oder anderen Problematik beim TFR 9.0 gelesen. Warum dann also warten auf fehlende Teile aus Fernost? Und noch wichtiger: Kommt das TFR 9.0 auch mit Formula Oro Bremse? 

flo


----------



## Aalex (20. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> lies dir mal die vorherigen seiten durch   du wirst deine freude haben



ach nöööö

ich bestell mir mal nen container snickers, das wird ja wohl noch länger dauern  

eine frage noch dieser kettenschutz hinten am Ausfallrohr(richtig so?!) kettenseitig, ist der immer dabei wenn man eins bestellt? weil finde das Ding nicht im Shop


----------



## GerhardO (20. Juni 2007)

Dragan schrieb:


> ...wie läuft das denn nu mit der Auslieferung/Abhohlung ... derjenige der als erstes bestellt hat bekommt sein Bike auch als erstes ??



 




> lies dir mal die vorherigen seiten durch   du wirst deine freude haben



Selten soviel Schbass gehabt, wie hier!


----------



## fitze (20. Juni 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> soweit ich weiß sind die Bremsen da und der Umbau läuft. Ich frage gerne nochmal nach, ich bekomme das hier aus meinem Büro, das ja ausserhalb des Canyon Gebäudes ist nicht immer alles mit.
> 
> ...



Ja bitte! Frag nochmal nach. Die Herren n der Hotline trauen sich nämlich scheinbar nix mehr zu sagen nachdem du dich schon zu dem Thema geäussert hast.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## renderscout (20. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> ach nöööö
> 
> ich bestell mir mal nen container snickers, das wird ja wohl noch länger dauern
> 
> eine frage noch dieser kettenschutz hinten am Ausfallrohr(richtig so?!) kettenseitig, ist der immer dabei wenn man eins bestellt? weil finde das Ding nicht im Shop



Ja, ist standardmäßig dabei. Sei froh, dass du nen Hardtail bestellt hast, bei den Fullys gibt es ewige Wartezeiten... Manche hier warten glaub ich schon gute 9 Monate bzw. haben in weiser Voraussicht vor 9 Monaten bestellt. Aber da fällt mir grad ein, dass Naifab ja sagte, dass das GC 8.0 raus ist. Kann also gut sein, dass es doch noch dauert?! Das warten lohnt aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (20. Juni 2007)

was meinst du mit "raus ist"?

aber danke schonmal für die antwort


----------



## renderscout (20. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "raus ist"?
> 
> aber danke schonmal für die antwort



Naja, Naifab bekommt ja auch nen anderen Rahmen. Ich meinte aber mehr, dass der "erste" Schwung abverkauft ist und jetzt anscheinend erst wieder welche geliefert werden... Komisch ist aber echt nur, dass man mit einem Modellwechsel innerhalb einer Bestellung des öfteren schneller an sein Fahrrad kommt. War bei mir auch so. Von Anfänglich GC 7.0 auf 8.0 gewechselt und siehe da, ne Woche später stand der Postbote schnaufend vor der Tür


----------



## Aalex (20. Juni 2007)

ja das habe ich ja auch gemacht

mal meine historie 

angefangen hats mit einem mageren yellowstone 5.0, eine woche später kam ein brief, liefertermin anfang august, da hab ich mir schon gedacht "nein alex das lässt du bleiben", also ein wenig koks&nutten handel betrieben und mich für ein GC 6.0 entschieden, dann eine Woche später fing es schon wieder an, kein genauen Liefertermin bekommen etc. und dann schlussendlich noch mehr geld zusammengekratzt und nen 8.0 bestellt, nun habe ich ja wenigstens schonmal einen genaueren Liefertermin  eigentlich brauche ich son ein high tech Bike(für meine Ansprüche ist es High Tech, für andere Vollblutfreaks wahr. nur Spielzeug) nicht, aber ich verantworte diesen kauf vor meinen kopfschüttelnden freunden , die nicht wahrhaben wollen,dass man für ein "fahrrad" 1500 euro auf den kopf knallen kann immer mit den sätzen " im Kauf ist spontaner Gentialwuchs um min. 40% inklusive" oder " es steigert nachweislich die Attraktivität des Fahrers" ist auch besser fürs Gewissen, wenn man da mal gerade 2 Monatslöhne verprasst 

freu mich auch schon wie ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten 

Aber dass hier manche 9 monate warten .... autsch... ich würde glaub ich spontan irre werden


----------



## Tonino (20. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> " im Kauf ist spontaner Gentialwuchs um min. 40% inklusive" oder " es steigert nachweislich die Attraktivität des Fahrers"



Das stimmt sogar zum Teil....die Genitalien wachsen....aber leider erst nach drei Tagen ununterbrochenem fahren ca. 800km


----------



## Naifab (20. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Naja, Naifab bekommt ja auch nen anderen Rahmen. Ich meinte aber mehr, dass der "erste" Schwung abverkauft ist und jetzt anscheinend erst wieder welche geliefert werden... Komisch ist aber echt nur, dass man mit einem Modellwechsel innerhalb einer Bestellung des öfteren schneller an sein Fahrrad kommt. War bei mir auch so. Von Anfänglich GC 7.0 auf 8.0 gewechselt und siehe da, ne Woche später stand der Postbote schnaufend vor der Tür



Ich vermute, daß die GC 8.0 und 9.0 ausverkauft waren (denn ursprünglich wollte ich ein 9.0 haben, was nicht mehr ging, uund das 8.0 wurde mir beim ersten Anruf nicht als Alternative vorgeschlagen). Da es den GC-Rahmen auch einzeln in schwarz gibt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß Canyon aus diesen einzelnen Rahmen noch komplette Räder zusammenbaut. Und da vielleicht nach Analyse der Verkaufszahlen das GC 8.0 sich am besten verkauft hat oder aber nur noch die Formula Oro K 24 in ausreichender Menge vorhanden ist (der größte Unterschied zwischen GC 8.0 und 9.0 neben dem Schaltwerk), wurde unterschieden, noch ein paar GC 8.0 aufzulegen.

Alles Vermutung, ich hab da absolut keine Ahnung, ich könnte es mir aber vorstellen...

Mein Liefertermin ist KW 28.    

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## fitze (20. Juni 2007)

Und wieder zog ein Tag ohne neue Informationen zum Verbleib der TFR8 ins Land...


----------



## vanmaxis (20. Juni 2007)

weiß jemand wie lange man zurzeit auf ein Torque 8.0 Größe M warten muss?


----------



## Levty (20. Juni 2007)

Man muss warten, fertig aus


----------



## bliz2z (21. Juni 2007)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie lange man zurzeit auf ein Torque 8.0 Größe M warten muss?


Die sind erst montiert worden und jetzt als Expressbike verfügbar.. ich würde sagen 1-2Wochen dann hättest du es.


----------



## GerhardO (21. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Und wieder zog ein Tag ohne neue Informationen zum Verbleib der TFR8 ins Land...



Das wird dieser Tag auch! Und morgen auch... und der Tag darauf wieder.. und.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (21. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Das wird dieser Tag auch! Und morgen auch... und der Tag darauf wieder.. und.....



nur Mut, auch ein anderer Tag könnte noch kommen. Die Lieferfähigkeit und die Aussagen zum TFR8  nehmen ja echt skurile formen an. 
Beim stöbern im I-net ist mir aufgefallen, daß mir dieses Bike gefallen könnte. 

Ein bergauf fahrbarer Totem-bewaffneter Freerider fehlt Canyon eh im Portfolio und unsereiner (ich schliesse Dich da mal mit ein ) hat ja nicht nur Defizite in der Fahrtechnik sondern auch noch das XC-mässigere Material  verglichen mit so gewissen anderen: 

 
auf unseren Trails

Gruss


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Juni 2007)

Oh weia, Totem 2-Step


----------



## jamaku (21. Juni 2007)

Die Zeit im Wartezimmer ist vorbei.... Ein freundlicher DHL Fahrer hat soeben ein schönes schwarzes XC5 vorbeigebracht. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen.


----------



## GerhardO (21. Juni 2007)

> ...Defizite in der Fahrtechnik sondern auch noch das XC-mässigere Material



Fahrtechnik? Hä Wasissndas???
Ich würde mal sagen: durch die nun knapp siebenmonatige, von Canyon aufgezwungene Abstinenz, bin ich wieder da, wo ich seinerzeit (88) angefangen habe, berg zu radeln...!

Apropos: Die Rennradtour gestern durchs Starnberger Land war super! Danke an Canyon, dass ihr mir solche Erlebnisse möglich macht! Ansonsten müsste ich mich wieder irgend so nen langweiligen Trail runterschmeissen...


----------



## fitze (21. Juni 2007)

Info Hotline zu den TFR8.0 von eben: Heute* soll *der Bremsenumbau beginnen. Montag/Dienstag* sollen *die Räder raus gehen, so das sie bis Ende nächster Woche da sein *sollen*.


----------



## franzf (21. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich mit den ganzen armen Wartenden hier solidarisch zeigen und mich mit meiner Vorfreude auf das BM2 (Outlet) hier rein setzen.
Am 11. Juni hab ich ja schon ein BestÃ¤tigungsschreiben erhalten, Montage KW 26/27.
Gestern kam eine weitere BestÃ¤tigung mit der Post. Grund: Die wollten zuerst zwecks "Optitune" eine Manitou Mars-Feder in eine Sherman Breakout+ einbauen (sowas kann ja mal vorkommen). Montagetermin war weiterhin KW 26/27. Nur hat sich die Bezahlungsart geÃ¤ndert: Von VorausÃ¼berweisung hin zu Nachnahme.
Wollte das spÃ¤ter klÃ¤ren. Erst noch E-Mails abrufen. Und, meine Fresse, da steht das Rad ist schon raus!!! (10:32 h)

Kurzer Anruf bei Canyon "Sorry, durch die Ãnderung (Optitune) gabs wohl einen kleinen Fehler, kommen jetzt halt noch 2â¬ NachnahmegebÃ¼hr dazu, ... 2Tage Vorlaufzeit, da kann ich mir das Geld holen."
Und das wollte ich mir eigentlich heute vornehmen.
Und was passierte heute um exakt (!) 10:32 h? Genau, der Postbote klingelt, hÃ¤tte ein schweres Paket fÃ¼r mich 

24h, Respekt DHL ^^

Naja, dann gibts das Bike halt erst morgen  Bis dahin bleib ich noch hier im Wartezimmer sitzen 

Bis dahin schÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Franz


----------



## GerhardO (21. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Info Hotline zu den TFR8.0 von eben: Heute* soll *der Bremsenumbau beginnen. Montag/Dienstag* sollen *die Räder raus gehen, so das sie bis Ende nächster Woche da sein *sollen*.


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Juni 2007)

Aha, ein Juli Bike  

@Järcht: Zumindest paßt Deine Grundkondi durch`s Rennradeln.  

Pfiad Di
Oli


----------



## Aalex (21. Juni 2007)

Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Ihr Rad wird nach aktueller Planung in der KW 28/29 montiert.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz,

Thomas Soboczynski



-----------


na dann ich ja mal gespannt... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (21. Juni 2007)

Sitzt hier außer mir noch jemand der auf sein ESX wartet... laut Bestellbestätigung soll mein ESX 6.0, was ich am 2. Juni bestellt habe, nächste Woche montiert werden... wie werden die Aufträge denn denn abgearbeitet? Nach Auftragsnummer?? 

Hoffe mal das alles glatt geht


----------



## Heartsfear (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,

also ich hab meins ESX 6.0 in schwarz, größe M vor 2,5 wochen bestellt und heute ne Mail bekommen, dass es fertig ist!! hab gleich die Kohle überwiesen und  nun bin ich ganz hibbelig ;o))) Hab ehrlich gesagt mit Schlimmerem gerechnet...

Gruß
Heartsfear


----------



## Nobby2 (21. Juni 2007)

Hast du aber Glück gehabt...hoffentlich bekomm ich meins nächste woche... ich hab gröe L bestellt... wahrscheinlich spielt das auch noch eine Rolle

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## klaus_fusion (21. Juni 2007)

Diese wahre Geschichte schildert was Canyon mit mir machte. Und ich mit denen. 


 Ich beschloss *ein Experiment* zu machen: Was macht Canyon mit einem (Gemeinhin Der Kunde), wenn man sich selbst auf folgendes beschränkt: *Ich bestelle ein Fahrrad und zahle dafür 3300.*



*KW10*         Ich bestelle ein Torque 9.0 in L, am 09.03.2007
*KW11*        Ich bekomme per Post die Bestellbestätigung; per email bekomme ich nichts, obwohl ich diese angab; Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin: KW18
*KW18*        Das Fahrrad ist nicht bei mir. Informationen bekomme ich von Canyon KEINE. Postadresse, email und meine Telefonnummer haben Sie; Ich beginne im Forum mitzulesen. Ich starte spontan mein Experiment. Ich werde Canyon nicht hinterherlaufen. Und nicht, wie viele Andere, um Informationen betteln. Das halte ich nicht für angemessen.
*KW19*        Kein Fahhrad. Keine Info per email oder Post. Kein Anruf von Canyon
*KW20*        Kein Fahhrad. Keine Info per email oder Post. Kein Anruf von Canyon; Ich rufe doch an! Anonym frage ich für einen guten Freund nach wann denn die T 9.0 Bikes ausgeliefert werden. Als neuer voraussichtlicher Montagetermin wird mir genannt: KW21
 Für dieses Gespräch muss ich 32 mal anrufen. Um 1x zu einem Mitarbeiter durchzukommen. Der Telefoncomputer ist so programmiert dass ich ca 90 sec in der Warteschleife zubringe und dann herausgeschmissen werde. O-Ton: Wir wollen Ihnen unnötige Telefonkosten ersparen! Zusammen mit dem ganzen Ärger rechne ich pro "Gespräch mit dem Telefoncomputer" 4 Minuten. 4x32=128 Min. Ich benötigte also über 2 Stunden damit ich überhaupt irgendwen erreiche.
 Ich beschliesse mir das nicht mehr anzutun  und rufe nie wieder an.
*KW21*        Kein Fahhrad. Keine Info per email oder Post. Kein Anruf von Canyon 
*KW22*        Kein Fahhrad. Keine Info per email oder Post. Kein Anruf von Canyon
*KW23*        Kein Fahhrad. Keine Info per email oder Post. Kein Anruf von Canyon
*KW24*        Kein Fahhrad. Keine Info per email oder Post. Kein Anruf von Canyon
*KW25*        Das Fahhrad ist plötzlich da. Per Nachname. Das Geld liegt ja schon seit Monaten daheim. Aber keine Sau kann es entgegennehmen. Konsequenterweise blieb Canyon seiner Informationspolitik treu. Keine Info per email oder Post, das das Bike verschickt wurde. Diesmal auch: Kein Anruf von Canyon.

*Positiv empfand ich: 

* 1. Das Bike ist angemessen verpackt
 2. Das Bike ist gut vormontiert
 3. In dem Paket ist das Bikemodell und die Grösse, die ich bestellt habe
 4. Canyon hat auf die Rock Shox 2-Step Probleme proaktiv reagiert und diese gelöst (es wurde eine Rock Shox 2-Step verbaut)


*Negativ empfand ich* :
*1. **Ich wurde NIEMALS informiert. NIE NIE NIE ! *:kotz:
 2. Ich wurde nicht über die Lieferverzögerung informiert
 3. Ich wurde nicht über den einbau einer anderen Gabel informiert;  Ich wüsste das schon gerne vorher, es ist ja keine Kleinigkeit
 4. Ich wurde nicht informiert wann das Bike verschickt wurde
 5. Die Rechnung ist um 33,70 zu hoch; Sie enthält die Versandkosten, die lt. Canyon allen Torque-Bestellern erlassen werden die solange warten mussten
 6. Ich habe bei Canyon das Fahrrad bestellt. Und 5 weitere Kleinteile. Davon kamen 4 bis heute nicht an???
 7.* Der Telefoncomputer ist der letzte Scheiss.* Worin liegt der Vorteil für den Kunden wenn die Verbindung nach 2 Minuten getrennt wird? Wenn man dann alle 5 Minuten wieder anrufen muss hilft das weder Canyon noch dem Kunden. Der Typ der den Telefoncomputer so programmieren liess gehört gefeuert.
*8. Das Bike kam mit 7 Wochen verspätung.* Das sind 2 Monate. Dabei rechne ich von dem erstgenannten VMT Termin KW 18 bis KW25
 9. Es war nicht abzusehen dass das Bike nur 2 Monate verspätung hat. Es hätten auch ein paar Monate mehr sein können.


*Mein Fazit:*  Wer bei Canyon ein Fahrrad bestellt ist deren willkürlichem Verhalten ausgesetzt. Es ist für den Kunden nicht nachvollziehbar was wann verbaut oder verschickt wird. Es gibt kein natürliches Kommunikationsbedürfniss, seitens Canyon  wenn etwas schief läuft.
 Ergo: Wer nicht storniert  ist ausgeliefert. Das Bestellte kommt *vielleicht*. Irgendwann  so zuverlässig wie in der Mongolei. Ich hoffe nun darauf dass das Bike lange hält und ich NIE WIEDER MIT CANYON IN KONTAKT TRETEN MUSS  denn das ist nicht immer leicht.




Abschliessend komme ich zu meinem ersten Ausritt:

 Glücklicherweise fuhr sich das Bike auf der ersten Testrunde recht gut. 
 
*Ich wünsche allen noch wartenden VIEL GLÜCK!

@ Oli: Die 2-Step kommt bestimmt bald
@ Traildancer: halt durch! es kommt bestimmt überraschend!

*


----------



## thory (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> ...



Hallo Klaus (nun mit oder ohne Fusion??),

ich kann Deine Erfahrungen bestätigen. 2006 hatte ich "meinen" Ansprechpartner bei Canyon, der reagierte innerhalb von 24 Stunden. (Voriges Jahr kaufte ich dort ein Torque 2 und ein ES7). Dieses Jahr wurden zwar alle meine Anfragen von Canyon beantwortet, aber teilweise mit über einer Woche Verzug. Es kam auch vor, daß ich auf eine Anfrage 2 Antworten von verschiednenen Mitarbeitern bekam. Das in der ersten Bestellung mit angegebene Schaltauge wurde nicht geliefert, ich bekam nie eine schriftliche Bestellbestätigung von Canyon und auch von dem (begrüssenswerten!) Wechsel zur Lyrik U-turn bekam ich nur die Info über das Forum. Einen Brief habe ich nicht erhalten. Allerdings funktionierte der mailverkehr - wenn auch sehr verzögert vergleichen mit 2006 - und ich bekam die Ankündigung der Lieferung per mail.

Mit der Hotline und Telefonversuchen habe ich mich nicht aufgehalten.

Ich denke das Canyon die Logistik und die Kundenkommunikation hier wesentlich verbessern muss, 2007 hat Canyon einen sehr desolaten Eindruck vermittelt. 2006 habe ich mich bei "meinem Ansprechpartner" schriftlich für den guten Service bedankt. 2007 wüsste ich weder warum noch bei wem.

Nichtsdestotrotz: das T8 gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut!


Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Torkel-Klaus!
Du darfst Dich gar nicht beschweren!!! Schließlich hast Du fast *14 Wochen* später bestellt als ich - und hast es trotzdem früher!

Also lief bei Dir doch alles glatt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (22. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Hallo Torkel-Klaus!
> Du darfst Dich gar nicht beschweren!!!


 
Du willst dich ja nur bei mir *Einschleimen* - und eine Probefahrt machen. Und dann seh ich das Bike wohl nicht wieder ?!!??


----------



## thory (22. Juni 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Du willst dich ja nur bei mir *Einschleimen* - und eine Probefahrt machen. Und dann seh ich das Bike wohl nicht wieder ?!!??



ja gegen den durchtrainierten Singlespeeder und Rennradfahrer haste eh keine Chance


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juni 2007)

Ach Schmarrn! Ich hab ja mein 23 Jahre altes Rennrad und einen funktionierenden SSPer. Was brauch ich da noch ein Bike, das einen Haufen Gänge hat, viel zu schwer ist und Federweg hat, den man nicht wirklich  benötigt...!

Wenn der Bock endlich da ist, werd ich ihn wohl in die e-bucht stellen!

Schön glatt asphaltierte Grüße!
Järcht


----------



## KarinS (22. Juni 2007)

@Traildancer: apropos Gewicht sparen..es gabe da auch immer noch was aus Carbon was nicht von Canyon ist (2 kg weniger)


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juni 2007)

Langsam glaub ich, Du kriegst Vermittlungs-Provision!


----------



## thory (22. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn der Bock endlich da ist, werd ich ihn wohl in die e-bucht stellen!
> 
> ...



... mit sattem aufschlag Dank den Wartezeiten


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Juni 2007)

@Klaus_Canyon: 
Spitzen Story... Was ja echt der Hammer ist, daß Sie Dich wegen dem Umbau auf U-Turn nicht angerufen haben. 
Paßt Dir die Federhärte mit Deinen 100kg überhaupt? Die Originalfeder scheint mir hierfür viel zu weich zu sein  

Spaß beiseite: Echt armselig, daß Du bzgl. dem Gabeltausch nicht angerufen wurdest. Die hätten wegen der passenden
Feder nach Deinem Gewicht fragen müssen. Die Standardfeder sollte bei Dir aber perfekt passen.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juni 2007)

> Klaus_Canyon:


Netter Name!

Ich dachte anfangs des Jahres auch über einen neuen Nick nach. Hätte dann was mit dem neuen Bike zu tun gehabt. Aber mittlerweile sehe ich nicht mehr ein, mich irgendwie damit zu identifizieren. Mehr noch: durch das fehlende Sportgerät kann auch von einem *Traildancer* nicht mehr ernsthaft die Rede sein...


----------



## alex2056 (22. Juni 2007)

Servus,

Also ich hatte ja das xc5.0 bestellt und musste dann aber auf das xc6.0 umschwenken weil mir per Tel. mitgeteilt wurde, daß das 5.0er modell erst wieder spät bzw. garnicht mehr lieferbar sei. Bekam dann neuen Montagetermin für KW30.

Getsern abend habe ich wie durch Zufall mal auf die Seite geschaut und was muss ich da sehen? XC5.0 als Expressbike in S verfügbar und auch noch in schwarz! Gleich angerufen und umbestellt.
Hoffe diesmal klappt das. Wäre schön dann, hätte ich nämlich 4 wochen weniger Wartezeit.

Gruß,

alex


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Juni 2007)

Servus zusammen!

Bin neu hier im Forum. Naja, lese schon einige Tage über Canyon- Bikes.. Bin hin und hergerissen irgendwie durch das was man hier so liest.

Trotzdem will ich mir das Grand Canyon 7.0 ordern. Hat es noch irgendwer vor kurzem bestellt und weiß, wann die nächste Fuhre raus geht? -> Liefertermine? Wartezeit? Verfügbarkeit in diesem Jahr?

Was sagt ihr zu dem Modell?

Danke & Gruß @ all Canyons!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (22. Juni 2007)

wie lange muss man denn so erfahrungsgemäß auf nen Rahmen von denen warten?

Weil auf unbestimmte elendig lange Wartezeiten hab ich kein bock!


----------



## Zweiradfreak (22. Juni 2007)

Tja, viel zu spät aber doch noch habe ich dieses Wartezimmer entdeckt.
Ich glaube zwar, daß ich mich überhaupt nicht beschweren kann, trotzdem hier meine Canyon Historie, wen's interessiert...ist ja eher ein positives Beispiel:

Am 29.05. bekam ich eine automatisierte eMail Bestellbestätigung, soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte ich am 26.05. auf der Homepage bestellt: Und zwar ein ESX 7.0 in L und Grün nebst diversen Kleinigkeiten.

Am 04.06. Dann eine persönliche Mail: Das ES 7.0 ist ausverkauft, der Kundenbetreuer hat die Bestellung in ein ESX umgewandelt und bittet um Bestätigung sowie mein Gewicht, um die Pike Gabel abzustimmen. ?!?! Aber ich wollte doch ein ESX?!?

Nochmal 04.06.: Selber Betreuer, hat leider die Bikes verwechselt. ESX ist aus, ich kann ein ES haben. OK?

Anruf meinerseits, völlig problemlos durchgekommen: Nö, kein ES will dann ein ESX 8.0 - Gewicht durchgegeben, Optitune bestellt, daraufhin Versandkosten erlassen - Sehr fair.

Schriftliche Bestellbestätigung kommt letzte Woche- ES 7.0 in schwarz wird in KW xx geliefert. Hoppla. Wollte ich doch nie, will ein ESX!!!

19.06. Nochmal angerufen, wieder ohne Probleme durchgekommen, kurzes, sehr freundliches Gespräch, Mit meiner Bestellung ist alles OK, ESX 8.0 in schwarz mit Optitune für >80 Kg war immer so erfasst, Bike geht voraussichtlich noch diese Woche raus, ohne Gewähr. Auf Rat des Beraters von Vorauskasse zu Nachname gewechselt, da schneller.

Heute 22.06.: e-mail Versandbestätigung, Bike ist unterwegs.

Bisher also alles TOP. Ich hoffe, die Post passt auf mein neues Baby auf und der hintere Dämpfer macht keinen Kummer.

Man, wat freu ick  mir 

Beste Grüsse, der Jens


----------



## unchained (22. Juni 2007)

schön


----------



## Aalex (22. Juni 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier im Forum. Naja, lese schon einige Tage über Canyon- Bikes.. Bin hin und hergerissen irgendwie durch das was man hier so liest.
> 
> ...




ich habe das 8.0 bestellt, welches ja bis auf kleinkram identisch zu deinem ist

meins soll 28/29 KW montiert werden


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich habe das 8.0 bestellt, welches ja bis auf kleinkram identisch zu deinem ist
> 
> meins soll 28/29 KW montiert werden



Das hört sich ja so schlecht schon mal nicht an. Meine größte Befürchtung war jetzt, dass es ausverkauft sein könnte. Warten wie gesagt ist bei mir nicht so das große Problem. Mal sehen, wie es ist, wenn ich die Bestellung vollzogen habe..


----------



## j5enst (22. Juni 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier im Forum. Naja, lese schon einige Tage über Canyon- Bikes.. Bin hin und hergerissen irgendwie durch das was man hier so liest.
> 
> ...



Habe letzte Woche mein 7.0 in weiß bekommen (siehe meine Fotos). Fährt sich super, allerdings ist das große Kettenblatt zu klein, so das wohl spätestens nächstes Jahr auf etwas größeres umgerüstet wird.....


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Juni 2007)

j5enst schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche mein 7.0 in weiß bekommen (siehe meine Fotos). Fährt sich super, allerdings ist das große Kettenblatt zu klein, so das wohl spätestens nächstes Jahr auf etwas größeres umgerüstet wird.....



Sieht nice aus! Ich wills in sand blasted schwarz, lieber noch in grau. Gibts aber scheinbar beim 7er net.

Wie lang hast du drauf gewartet? Wie war die Kommunikation mit Canyon?


----------



## franzf (22. Juni 2007)

So, wie versprochen bin ich dann schon wieder raus 



Die Jungfernfahrt, bei der dank Schlechtwetter auch gleich ordentlich getauft wurde, verlief grandios! Hab gar nicht gewusst dass man verblockte Singletrails so schnell runterfliegen kann  EIN TRAUM!

Allen Wartenden natürlich noch viel Spaß  

Grüße
Franz


----------



## sportchick (22. Juni 2007)

Habe heute mein Canyon WXC 7.0 in Größe S bestellt, da es im Moment als Express Bike zu haben ist. Mir wurde eine Lieferung innerhalb von 14 Tagen zugesichert. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei! Die telefonische Betreuung war auf jeden Fall super und ich bin sofort durchgekommen. Mein Berater war sehr geduldig und aufmerksam, hat alle meine Fragen ausführlich beantwortet. Wenn das Bike so super ist wie die Beratung, dann top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (22. Juni 2007)

man kriegt das GC in weiß?  

ich dacht das gäbs nur in diesem anodized grey 

sonderbestellung oder was ist das?

weiß sieht gut aus deswegen frag ich


----------



## renderscout (22. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> man kriegt das GC in weiß?
> 
> ich dacht das gäbs nur in diesem anodized grey
> 
> ...



Du weißt schon, dass man auf der Website auch andere Modelle auswählen kann als die sofort abgebildeten oder?! Dann, in der jeweiligen Serie, gibt es links unten neben dem Bild eine Anzeige ob eine weitere Farbe zur Verfügung steht oder nicht!


----------



## Aalex (22. Juni 2007)

denn bin ich komplett blind , da steht nur was von grau ?!

--> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=116

ne wusst ich echt nicht

Tante Edit sagt: gerade eben mit canyon telefoniert... es ist natürlich nicht möglich ein 8.0 in weiß zu bekommen, obwohl der rahmen gleich zum 7.0 ist, darüber hinaus wurde mir telefonisch mitgeteilt dass der besagte angegebene Liefertermin meines Bikes( 28/29 KW ) gar nicht so stimmen würde, die würden jetzt kurzfristig reinkommen ?!?! ist klar


----------



## Martin_T (22. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ich darf Euch heute verlassen. Der DHL-Mann brachte heute mein XC 5.0 schwarz M. Bestellt als grau M am 29.05. mit VMT 34/35. Am 14.06 wechselte ich auf das schwarze mit VMT 26/27. Insofern kann ich mich mit 4 (1) Wochen Lieferzeit wohl nicht beschweren! Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit das Bike aus dem Karton zu heben und zu allem Überfluss schüttet es hier wie aus Eimern....

Gruß

Martin


----------



## thomasbee (22. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ich möchte mal was positives berichten über Canyon. ES9 in M bestellt am 04.06.2007, umgehende Bestätigung per Brief, Lieferung am 16.07.2007, und morgen werd ich auch endlich die Zeit haben, das Bike zu entjungfern. Lieferung war ohne Schäden, alles bestens verpackt. Ich finde das Bike sieht noch viel besser und hochwertiger aus, als auf der Website zu erkennen.





Ich wünsche alle Wartenden baldige Lieferung.

.t


----------



## Zweiradfreak (23. Juni 2007)

SCHLUCHZ. Hatte gerade ne Pflichtfortbildung und wie ich nach Hause komme, was ist da im Briefkasten?!?!?!?!
Ihr ahnt es schon. Menno, ich will doch fahren.
Nu kann ich es erst am Montag früh abholen... Könnte heulen.
Aber immerhin, bisher läuft (fast) alles nach Plan. Kann ja keiner ahnen, daß DHL sooo schnell ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (23. Juni 2007)

du machst mir wirklich lust bei canyon zu ordern... wollte eben ein XC 6.0 als XL-rahmen ordern, jedoch gibt es eben scheinbar nur das 5.0 als expressbike in größe XL. wobei die mit der angespochenen "kommunikationspolitik" ja auch sonstwas auf ihrer website schreiben könnten


----------



## two wheels (24. Juni 2007)

Endlich endlich, mein ESX 6 ist eingetroffen! 

aber.... leider funktioniert die Spannfeder des X.9 Schaltwerk Käfigs nicht, dh. der Käfig bewegt sich frei hin und her und spannt die Kette nicht...

Einfach das Schaltwerk einschicken, ist vermutlich nicht so ideal und der Canyon Rückschein kann ich in der Schweiz nicht verwenden.
Was tun? Anrufen und mal nachfragen. Verdammt...

Sonst ist alles ok, keine Schäden, alle Schrauben schön mit Schraubensicherung festgemacht.

Ach ja, das Optitune hat Canyon auch vergessen, aber sie haben es auch nicht berechnet. Naja, dann heisst es wohl selber machen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Endlich endlich, mein ESX 6 ist eingetroffen!
> 
> aber.... leider funktioniert die Spannfeder des X.9 Schaltwerk Käfigs nicht, dh. der Käfig bewegt sich frei hin und her und spannt die Kette nicht...
> 
> ...



Ist die Feder gebrochen oder hat sie sich vielleicht einfach nur ausgehängt? Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört...
schonmal ganz genau inspiziert? Nicht das es nur ne Kleinigkeit ist und du deswegen aufs Bike verzichten musst...


----------



## two wheels (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ist die Feder gebrochen oder hat sie sich vielleicht einfach nur ausgehängt? Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört...
> schonmal ganz genau inspiziert? Nicht das es nur ne Kleinigkeit ist und du deswegen aufs Bike verzichten musst...



Das hat mir der AmmuNation auch gesagt und ich habe versucht den Käfig zu demontieren, aber die Schraube um den Käfig zu lösen hab ich auch nach 30 min Suche nirgends gefunden. 
Ich vermute auch, das nur die Feder ausgehängt ist, aber wie reparieren?  
Hat jemand nen Tipp...

Immherin, ist mal was neues, neben defekten Dämpfern und Dellen, Lackschäden etc...


----------



## Schau-zou (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen! Mein GC 7.0 in weiß ist auch endlich eingetroffen. Habe es laut PPS in größe L bestellt (180, Schrittlänge 84). 
M in weiß soll anscheinend nicht mehr lieferbar sein. Fühle mich auf dem Bike unwohl, ist einfach zu groß, meiner Meinung nach. 
Hat jemdan von euch Erfahrung damit, wie es mit einem Umtausch gegen eine andere Größe aussieht? 
Muss man dann wieder so lange warten? Würde zur not auch ein 8er in M nehmen. 

Das ist ja schließlich das Problem von Onlinebestellungen


----------



## loxa789 (24. Juni 2007)

also ich fahr ein xc8 im M bin 172 sl 81 und bin sehr zufrieden. fahre aber eins meiner hardteil auch ne nummer kleiner mag es klein und wendig würde aber beide räder nicht untauschen. lang läuft besser geradeaus und kurz ist besser für verwinkelte strecken.

hab keine erfahrung mit bike umtausch bei canyon kann das aber nur monate dauern.


----------



## Specky 665 (24. Juni 2007)

XC 4 in weiß

bestellung am 10.03.07
termin kw 20  verschoben auf kw 23 dann kw 24.

bis heute keine nachricht von canyon.

in der kw 25 konnte auch nach zwei telefongesprächen der freundliche hotlineman keine genaue auskunft über den liefertermin machen.

danke canyon unser urlaub ist vorbei

16 wochen lieferzeit sind  ja lt. forum noch ok.  

gruß specky 665


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. Juni 2007)

hey specky,

da haben wir ähnliches mitgemacht. allerdings wurde mir anfang letzter woche gesagt, dass besagtes bike ende der woche bzw. anfang der nächsten fertig sei. werde mein weißes xc4 am dienstag selber abholen  

für den urlaub hatte ich zum glück noch mein cube ams  

also, die spannung steigt *hibbel*


----------



## simp (24. Juni 2007)

ICH WILL MEIN TORQUE FR 8 !!!
...Hoffentlich bis Ende nächster Woche - dann wäre ich zufrieden!


----------



## thomasbee (24. Juni 2007)

Sooo,

habe heute meine erste Probefahrt mit dem ES9 gemacht. Hmmmmm. Meine bisherigen Eindrücke:

Sitzposition / Fahrgefühl: sehr gut

Schaltjustage X.0 hinten: 
mangelhaft, Kette steigt hinten teilweise nicht auf die grösseren Ritzel. Krieg ich sicher allein in den Griff.

Schaltjustage X.0 vorne: 
mangelhaft, die Kette ist zweimal beim Schalten auf das kleinste Kettenblatt abgesprungen und ganz nach innen auf den Rahmen gerutscht. Nein, das war nicht in ruppigem Gelände. Krieg ich auch allein in den Griff.

Knarzen:
Bei steileren Anstiege im Sitzen, also sobald Druck auf die Pedale kommt, fängt es deutlich hörbar und bei jeder Pedalumdrehung an zu Knarzen. Hinterbau-Federung / Sattel / Sattelstütze schliesse ich als Ursachen aus. Ich tippe auf ein lockeres Tretlager.

Und wie kann ich das reparieren? Hat das jemand auch gehabt? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Da sind sie also, die Nachteile des Online Kaufs.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (24. Juni 2007)

@thomasbee

Du bist nun der Dritte, welche vor kurzer Zeit sein Bike bekommen hat und dessen Lager knarzen/knacken/was auch immer ... Wenn du HT2 Werkzeug hast, schau mal bitte ob die Stirnseiten plan gefräst sind ... Mach davon bitte mal ein Foto.


----------



## behles (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo

habe heute ein Canyon Yellowstone 5.0 in Basalt Schwarz bestellt. Bin jetzt natürlich sehr gespannt auf die Auftragsbestätigung wann mein Bike montiert wird. 

Gibt es da Erfahrungen denn man hat mir am Telefon gesagt das es innerhalbt 8-10 Tagen bei mir sei

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## thomasbee (25. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> @thomasbee
> Wenn du HT2 Werkzeug hast, schau mal bitte ob die Stirnseiten plan gefräst sind ... Mach davon bitte mal ein Foto.



Werkzeug muss ich mir erst besorgen. Wie geht das denn ungefähr? Kurbel rechts per Inbus lösen, und dann das Lager öffnen? Oh je oh je. Muss mal nach ne Shimano-Anleitung googlen.

.t


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2007)

An der linken Kurbel die beiden Inbus Schrauben lösen. Dann kannst du die Kurbel abziehen und die rechte Kurbel mitsamt der Welle aus dem Lager ziehen. Am Lager muss du nichts öffnen. Vermutlich wirst du aber eine Verlängerung brauchen. Die Lagerschalen werden soweit ich mich erinnere mit 40Nm angezogen, mit den meist ziemlich kurzen HT2-Schlüsseln wird das schwierig und man rutscht leicht ab. Ich stecke immer ein Rohr drüber dann geht es ganz leicht.


----------



## xpla (25. Juni 2007)

@thomasbee

In nem anderen Thread, wo es auch um das knarzen geht, wurde geschrieben und von mir auch, dass man die Pedale ein wenig einfetten sollte. Wennst das HT2 Werkzeug hast, genau so wie "Eike" es geschrieben hat vorgehen und dann beim Zusammenbau die Pedale ein wenig einfetten.


----------



## Deleted90713 (25. Juni 2007)

Torque FR 7.0

Zur Info:
Anscheinend ist die Torque FR 7.0 Reihe diese Woche mit Auslieferung dran.
Habe soeben eine E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Bike per Nachnahme canyon verlassen hat.  

Bestellt: 16.5.2007, Größe M
VMT: KW 23/24
Auslieferung: KW 26
Voll im Plan!  

Ahoi


----------



## isy007 (25. Juni 2007)

Hi,

was das "KNARZEN" angeht:
Ich hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem ES7.
Ursache war aber nicht das Tretlager, sondern die Pedalen waren schlichtweg von mir mit zu wenig Fett eingesetzt worden! Nachdem ich die Gewinde besser gefettet hatte, war das Problem verschwunden!

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Dragan (25. Juni 2007)

mein TFR8 ist fertig und kann abgeholt werden .... juhuuuuuu


----------



## ride4ever (25. Juni 2007)

Ich habe jetzt endlich auch mein Nerve ES7 bekommen.
Bestellt am 03.03.07, bekommen am 22.06.07.

Ich werde bei Canyon kein Bike mehr kaufen wenn Canyon die Kundenpolitik nicht ändert. Kundenservice ist bei Canyon leider ein Fremdwort.

Am Mtb ist alles in Ordnung. Jetzt wird einmal ausgiebig gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (25. Juni 2007)

Dragan schrieb:


> mein TFR8 ist fertig und kann abgeholt werden .... juhuuuuuu



Wann bestellt? Ich hab noch nix bekommen !!!


----------



## Nobby2 (25. Juni 2007)

mein ESX soll diese woche montiert werden... bin mal gespannt


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Sooo,
> 
> habe heute meine erste Probefahrt mit dem ES9 gemacht. Hmmmmm. Meine bisherigen Eindrücke:
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Die nicht-eingestellte Schaltung kann man noch verkraften, aber beim knarzen siehts anders aus. Wie schon empfohlen würd ich auch mal nachschauen, ob eventuell alles fest ist oder ob irgendwo ein Defekt besteht und wenn dies der Fall ist sofort bei Canyon reklamieren. Das kann nämlich echt nicht sein. Ist es auch wirklich das Tretlager? Ist es nicht etwa die Sattelstütze oder die Pedale?


----------



## tantetorte (25. Juni 2007)

hat jemand was gehört wann das xc 4.0 montiert werden soll???


----------



## FloFR (25. Juni 2007)

jbay schrieb:


> Torque FR 7.0
> 
> Zur Info:
> Anscheinend ist die Torque FR 7.0 Reihe diese Woche mit Auslieferung dran.
> ...



Also ich habe meins seit dem 16.6.
Bestellt habe ich am 8.5.


----------



## alex2056 (25. Juni 2007)

Nachdem ich ja schon dachte ich muss ewig warten so wie manch anderer hier wurde ich eines besseren belehrt.
Kw22 bestellt
Umbestellt von xc5 auf 6 weil 5 angebl. erst spät. lieferbar?!
am 22.0607 ( Freitag ) von 6 auf 5 umbestellt, weil in S auf einmal 
als express verfügbar?
Heute 25.06. montiert und versandbereit, gleich überwiesen.
Wenns glatt läuft müsste ichs am Do oder Fr haben.

*freu*

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfreak (25. Juni 2007)

Heute war ich bei der Post, hab 2780 Glocken in bar hingeblättert und dafür das grösste Paket des #Tages erhalten
Drinnen war-endlich- mein ESX-8.0
Habs direkt zusammengesteckt und bin nach einem Wolkenbruch 2 Stunden durch den Grunewald gebrettert.
Mann, ist das geil.
Aaaber, habe mir das erste Mal beim MTB Klickpedale montiert, dachte, die ganzen Profis können sich nicht täuschen. Dumm ist nur, das icht nicht fahre wie ein Profi. Darum hab ich beim Trialen, Hinterrad versetzen, Wheelies und Stoppies machen etc. komplett die Hose voll. Will sofort meine Bärentatzen wieder.
Was sagt Ihr dazu? technisch anspruchsvolle Sektionen mit Klick? Ätzend, oder?
Oder nur Gewöhnung? Mein Mitfahrer meinte auf jeden Fall, ich sehe total verkrampft aus. Normalerweise habe ich bei sowas genau Null Angst, zur Not hucke ich halt übern Lenker oder so. Aber mit den Pedalen find ich sehr strange.

Ach ja, das Bike - Genial. Hatte ja noch nie ein Fully, aber das das Teil knapp 14 kg wiegt merke selbst ich untrainierter Schlaffi nicht, einfach super. Traktion ohne Ende, Tolle Balance, Bremsen beide nach 15 km bereits auf sehr hohem Niveau, Federung ist ungaublich satt. Bin begeistert. Ich heule keinem Cent nach.
Ach ja- Schaltung bei mir auch nach 2km völlig besch.. eingestellt, nur am rattern, selbstschalten und vorn e am ablaufen die Kette.
:-(
Muss ich halt selber ran.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen-
Canyon- Daumen hoch, einfach sagenhafter Gegenwert fürs Geld!!!!
Jens
P.S.: Damit bin ich dann ma aus dem Wartezimmer raus


----------



## Dragan (25. Juni 2007)

@ Fitze : Bestellt im Februar und Freitag Abend Mail bekommen.
Leider konnte ich mit dem Rad nur ein bischen auf dem Hof fahren ... war schon zu spät als ich zu Hause angekommen bin .
Werde morgen mal ein paar Photos machen ;o)
An alle zukünftigen Tfr 8 Besitzer ... is ein geiles Bike .. ich freu mich schon auf Winterberg .. hehehe.

So ich bin dann mal raus !


----------



## fitze (26. Juni 2007)

@Dragan: Danke für die Info. Soviel zum Thema wer zuerst bestellt bekommt das Bike zuerst. Drecksladen!

Hat denn sonst noch jemand was von seinem Torque FR8 gehört? Versandbestätigungen?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## simp (26. Juni 2007)

Laut Hotline wird mein T FR 8 heute noch versendet! ...wenn alles klappt, hat er gemeint! 
Habe Anfang Juni bestellt!

Hoffentlich kommts noch diese Woche an!


----------



## thory (26. Juni 2007)

Zweiradfreak schrieb:


> ...
> Aaaber, habe mir das erste Mal beim MTB Klickpedale montiert, dachte, die ganzen Profis können sich nicht täuschen. Dumm ist nur, das icht nicht fahre wie ein Profi. Darum hab ich beim Trialen, Hinterrad versetzen, Wheelies und Stoppies machen etc. komplett die Hose voll. Will sofort meine Bärentatzen wieder.
> Was sagt Ihr dazu? technisch anspruchsvolle Sektionen mit Klick? Ätzend, oder?



Viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike!
Ich bin jahrelang mit Clickies gefahren, dann in letzter Zeit mit Bärentatzen, dann wieder Clickies und jetzt werde ich wohl wieder auf Bärentatzen wechseln - mit Ausnahme Rennrad und Bikepark.

Clickies sind gut - solange ich nicht an meiner persönlichen Grenze fahre, d.h. wenn ich unsicher werde und dann clickies anhabe, das macht mir stress. 
Sicherheit geben mir Clickies vor allem beim Springen, da habe ich mit Plattform pedalen schon mehr als einmal den Kontakt zum pedal verloren.
Schlecht sind Clickies aber auch beim Aufsteigen in kniffligen situationen, dann trete ich nämlich meist am einraster vorbei und eier dann einige meter mit schlechtem Kontakt hinab .... nicht gut.

Insgesamt ist Clickie / Platform eine Umgewöhnung. Beim Hinterradversetzen bin ich anfangs bei der drehung immer aus dem kurvenäusseren Clickpedal gerutscht -> Mit Platform war das nie ein Problem. Nachdem ich mich auf Clickie eingeschossen habe, kann ich das Versetzen mit Platform nicht mehr richtig.

Vorteile von Clickies: beim bergauf fahren von Holperstrecken rutscht man nicht vom Pedal.
Beim Springen: die clickies geben sicherheit (mir!) und wenn man da crasht crasht man richtig - egal ob mit click oder ohne.
Beim nornmalen kurbeln halte ich den positiven effekt von klickpedalen für überbewertet, da kann ich gut drauf verzichten.

Vorteile Platform: besseres Auf- und absteigen in grenzwertigen situationen schon die nerven. Saubere technik für bunny hop, hinterrad versetzen etc lernt man gezwungenermassen von selbst. Flexible Position auf dem Pedal.

Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (26. Juni 2007)

> Laut Hotline wird mein T FR 8 *heute noch* versendet! ...wenn alles klappt, hat er gemeint!
> Habe *Anfang Juni* bestellt!





fitze schrieb:


> ... Soviel zum Thema wer zuerst bestellt bekommt das Bike zuerst. Drecksladen!
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Mei, was soll ich dazu noch sagen...


----------



## fitze (26. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Mei, was soll ich dazu noch sagen...



Vermutlich liegt der Stapel mit den Aufträgen einfach verkehrt rum....
Da können wir als Dezember-Besteller dann noch bissl warten. Sind ja eh schon 7 Monate


----------



## thto (26. Juni 2007)

jungs haltet durch ! jetzt erst recht !


----------



## Justus_Revolver (26. Juni 2007)

Torque FR 8.0 available as an Express Bike!


----------



## Augus1328 (26. Juni 2007)

Jetzt würd mir der Hals platzen   Kann nicht sein, daß Du Gerhard nach 7 Monaten nicht Dein Rad zu erst bekommst.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (26. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Mei, was soll ich dazu noch sagen...



Abbestellen und als Expressbike neu bestellen ... 

es ist einfach nur UNGLAUBLICH.


----------



## fitze (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## cos75 (26. Juni 2007)

Justus_Revolver schrieb:


> Torque FR 8.0 available as an Express Bike!


Stimmt doch gar nicht. Oder ist es jetzt schon ausverkauft ?


----------



## Justus_Revolver (26. Juni 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht. Oder ist es jetzt schon ausverkauft ?



From your browser, click the link _Mountainbike_ on Canyon web site. Then further behind the link _Torque FR 8.0_, on the upper left corner next to the picture there's a text telling "ExpressBike - sofort verfügbar in den Grössen S, M, L". Obviously they haven't updated the ExpressBike list yet.


----------



## GerhardO (26. Juni 2007)

Also - ich hab grad auf die Seit'n geschaut und nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Und wenn - im Moment ist es mir scheissegal, wann die Karre kommt...

Hab heute mal ne Mail geschickt und nachgefragt, ob es nun bei den versprochenen Nachlässen bleibt. Und sieheda - nach 20 Minuten war die Antwort schon da...! HÄ 

@tobi: Deine Druckwelle hab ich bis hierher gespürt!


----------



## Justus_Revolver (26. Juni 2007)

What ever... I still see the ExpressBike thingie.

Anyway, I just got information that my TFR8.0 is assembled and it will be shipped probably tomorrow. I ordered it exactly two weeks ago on 12th of June.


----------



## cos75 (26. Juni 2007)

@Traildancer: Du musst das Modell anklicken, das du nichtsahnend vor 7 Monaten beim Bestellen angeklickt hast. Dort steht es dann da !


----------



## GerhardO (26. Juni 2007)

Justus_Revolver schrieb:


> I ordered it exactly two weeks ago on 12th of June.



Es wird echt immer besser...!


----------



## Luis72 (26. Juni 2007)

stimmt, da steht wirklich "Expressbike" - der nackte Wahnsinn!

Halten die euch immer noch hin Tobi? 

Gruss
Luis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHiMl (26. Juni 2007)

Hab heute überwiesen, bin schon gespannt obs noch in dieser Woche kommt.  (ES 5.0 (M), Express).
Was meint ihr?


----------



## GerhardO (26. Juni 2007)

Fett Sorry - aber ich kanns nicht finden. Vielleicht liegts ja am fehlenden Flash...? Vielleicht bin ich ja auch grad blind vor Wut...? Naja - ich geh jetzt heim, trink ne Halbe und wichs' mir einen! Dann ist das Leben auch wieder schön...!
  :kotz:


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Juni 2007)

Ich möchte mich zu euch gesellen. Komme gerade frisch aus Koblenz, um mich zu vergewissern, dass ich mir auf Canyons Seite das richtige Bike ausgesucht habe. 

Entschieden habe ich mich fürs Grand Canyon 7.0 schwarz in L und dabei blieb es letztendlich auch.

Habe es dann im Laden bestellt. Die Leute sind sehr freundlich und erklären alles ruhig und sachlich. Fand ich sehr angenehm!

Zum Liefertermin: Die nächste Lieferung soll mitte Juli eintreffen. Somit hat man den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin auf 30.-31.KW festgelegt.


----------



## bikerider (26. Juni 2007)

Weiß gar nich was ihr alle habt ...
am donnerstag canyon torque frx bestellt und heute gekriegt ...
naja wahrscheinlich ein glücksafall


----------



## unchained (26. Juni 2007)

bitte ?  


bilder !!!!!!!!!


----------



## simp (26. Juni 2007)

bikerider schrieb:


> Weiß gar nich was ihr alle habt ...
> am donnerstag canyon torque frx bestellt und heute gekriegt ...
> naja wahrscheinlich ein glücksafall



ja, Bilder würden mich auch sehr interessieren! Ich kenn kein Bike das sexier ist!

FR 8: Heute zu Mittag angerufen und Tracking # notiert - es sei schon im Versand! Dann eingegeben - ihre Daten konnten leider nicht gefunden werden ?!? dachte ich mir. 
Dann wieder angerufen und diesmal ein andrer Mitarbeiter: "Ja die kann auch gar nicht stimmen da das Bike erst Morgen verschickt werden soll." 

naja, dann wirds wohl erst nächste Woche dasein! ... puhuuu, ICH WARTE JETZT SCHON 3 WOCHEN  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus89 (26. Juni 2007)

ich hätte auch gerne endlich mein fr8,auch wenn das wetter gerade zum :kotz: ist... warte schon seit der bestellung-->12.5.
montagetermin war da noch 22kw....


----------



## klaus_fusion (26. Juni 2007)

Das Achta





Das Noina


----------



## Jänsche (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo miteinander,
ich geselle mich nun auch mal mit ins Wartezimmer und hab auch gleich ein paar fragen an euch. 
Ich habe mir anfang Mai ein XC 7 in Grösse S bestellt, der VMT soll KW 27 sein, (hoffe das es dabei bleibt) und ich brauch noch paar anständige Pedalen und Bar Ends dazu. 
Zu den Pedalen: ich such schöne klicker, leicht sollten se sein und auch was aushalten. Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen den XTR`s von Shimano und den V4 von Ritchey. Hat jemand erfahrung mit denen?
Oder eine andere empfehlung?
Zu den Bar ends: hat jemand die Canyon Hörnchen an seinem Bike? Wenn ja , wie lang sind die ca.und liegen sie gut in der Hand? 
Vielen Dank für eure Auskünfte

Gruß Jan


----------



## gigaflo (26. Juni 2007)

Soll ich mich jetzt freuen, dass mein bestelltes TFR 9 nicht als Express Bike verfügbar ist oder wäre das ein gutes Zeichen??? Wie auch immer, Hotline von Dienstag Morgen sagt: TRF 9.0 wird Ende Woche montiert. So nah dran war ich schon ein paar mal...


----------



## braintrust (27. Juni 2007)

liegt vllt an eurem opti-tune?! expressbikes sind ja quasi schon fertig im karton da am rumstehen...is ja echt k0tig..


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Juni 2007)

yeah, habe gestern mein xc4 in weiß direkt bei canyon abgeholt. nach den versandmängel-berichte war es mir sicherer, das bike nicht versenden zu lassen. heute wird geritten  verabschiede mich somit aus dem wz  



Jänsche schrieb:


> Zu den Pedalen: ich such schöne klicker, leicht sollten se sein und auch was aushalten. Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen den XTR`s von Shimano und den V4 von Ritchey. Hat jemand erfahrung mit denen?
> Oder eine andere empfehlung?
> Gruß Jan



hallo jan,

wollte gestern auch die xtr-pedalen mitnehmen. sind leider momentan nicht lieferbar. der mitarbeiter meinte, es könnte sein das es bis august/september dauern könnte.


----------



## Naifab (27. Juni 2007)

So,

ich habe am Montag mit Canyon telefoniert. Ich wollte wissen, wie es mit der Lieferzeit für mein GC 8.0 in schwarz in Größe M ausschaut. Und ob irgendwelche anderen Teile als angegeben verbaut werden.

Das Rad wird in KW 27 / 28 gebaut, Änderungen gibt es keine. Mit etwas Glück müsste ich es also in zweieinhalb Wochen bekommen...

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## wlkr (27. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube, ich bin der letzte, der auf sein esx aus der ersten Lieferung wartet.  
Bestellt Anfang März, erster Termin KW13, jetzt frühestens KW 28.

Wieder anderthalb Wochen verschoben. Die haben doch echt ein Ei am wandern... Kommunikation nur auf Nachfrage und die Info vom Staabi ist nach dem Telefonat vorgestern auch wieder hinfällig.  
Nur, weil ich anfangs rot bestellt habe, hätten die mich zwischendurch gefragt, ich hätte jede Farbe genommen!

Entschuldigt das Selbstmitleid, das mußte gerade mal raus.


----------



## GerhardO (27. Juni 2007)

Dschingdarassabum - Tusch - und ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!


----------



## fitze (27. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Dschingdarassabum - Tusch - und ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!



Mail bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (27. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Mail bekommen?



   

Nein Tobi - reiner Sarkasmus! Bezog sich auf die vorhergehenden Postings...

Sorry an alle, wenn ich jetzt zunehmend gehässiger werde - nicht persönlich nehmen!

Grüetzi,
Gerhard


----------



## sn0w (27. Juni 2007)

@tantetorte

hat jemand was gehört wann das xc 4.0 montiert werden soll???

ich habe mein XC 4.0 im April bestellt.
als Montagetermin wurde mir die KW 29 mitgeteilt.


----------



## bliz2z (27. Juni 2007)

Hat wer Erfahrung bzgl. Lieferzeit in die Schweiz? Mein Bike ist schon seit letzten Mittwoch 9Uhr unterwegs...


----------



## dbley_canyon (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte hier noch mal ein wenig Aufklärung zum Expressbikestatus des Torque FR 8.0 betreiben. Natürlich kann ich die Aufregung verstehen, wenn sehr lange auf sein Bike warten muss und dann sieht man auf einmal, dass das Rad als Expressbike verfügbar ist. Grund dafür ist Folgender:

Mal angenommen es sind 50 Torque FR 8.0 produziert worden, unsere Produktionskapazität am Tag wäre aber 60. Dann werden alle 50 Bestellungen bedient und 10 Räder werden automatisch zu Expressbikes. Aus der Tatsache, dass es das Modell als Expressbike gibt könnt ihr somit ablesen, dass alle vorbestellten Räder bereits auf dem Weg zu Euch sind.
(Zahlen sind erfundene Beispielwerte)

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Aalex (27. Juni 2007)

ja aber dann scheint ihr ja ein paar leute, gerade die, die ewig warten vergessen zu haben, oder die aufträge sind untergegangen?!


----------



## fitze (27. Juni 2007)

So, nach abermaligem Anruf habe ich jetzt erfahren, das das Bike wohl auf dem Weg ist


----------



## GerhardO (27. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> ja aber dann scheint ihr ja ein paar leute, gerade die, die ewig warten vergessen zu haben, oder die aufträge sind untergegangen?!



Danke für Dein Posting! Ich hätt's schahrweinlich nicht so gewählt ausgedrückt!

@Tobi: Na, dann kannst wenigstens Du Dich freuen! Ich ruf da nicht mehr an! Kommt ja auch keine Mail...

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr, was ich mit der Karre anfangen wollte...


----------



## Tonino (27. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r Dein Posting! Ich hÃ¤tt's schahrweinlich nicht so gewÃ¤hlt ausgedrÃ¼ckt!
> 
> @Tobi: Na, dann kannst wenigstens Du Dich freuen! Ich ruf da nicht mehr an! Kommt ja auch keine Mail...
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiÃ ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr, was ich mit der Karre anfangen wollte...



....und wenn dein Bike dann nach 7 Monaten endlich angekommen ist sagst du bitte freundlich "DankeschÃ¶n" und schiebst deine 2-3000 â¬ rÃ¼ber!!  


Das muss Liebe sein!


----------



## Aalex (27. Juni 2007)

soll ich fÃ¼r dich anrufen  ?

ich kann wenigstens kostenlos vonner Firma aus telefonieren 

aber wenn es jetzt kommt dann wÃ¤r es hier im wartezimmer ja auch schrecklich langweilig, ohne den ganzen Galgenhumor 




Tonino schrieb:


> ....und wenn dein Bike dann nach 7 Monaten endlich angekommen ist sagst du bitte freundlich "DankeschÃ¶n" und schiebst dein 2-3000 â¬ rÃ¼ber!!
> 
> 
> Das muss Liebe sein!



wenn er die Kohle nicht schon aus Frust versoffen hat, ich hÃ¤tte es zumindestens schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (27. Juni 2007)

Wenn ihr wüßtet....................!

Hm - die Kifferei kann ich vielleicht wieder in den Griff kriegen, aber das Saufen....? Es macht einfach zuviel Spass, den C.-Katalog in der Hand zu halten und im Rausch zu sehen, wie die Räder sich bewegen...

Der Katalog ist inzwischen so abgegriffen.... so hat ja nicht mal mein Lieblings-Penthouse ausgesehen...!

Narhallamarsch!
Järcht


----------



## markus89 (27. Juni 2007)

habe gerade email mit "ihre ware hat unser haus heute verlassen ....." 
*megafreu*


----------



## Nobby2 (27. Juni 2007)

Mein gutes stück soll auch bald kommen... der canyon mensch hat gesagt die Liefertermine sehen zur zeit sehr gut aus... naja.... bin mal gespannt ob der neue Standort verbesserungen bringen wird


----------



## fitze (27. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Posting! Ich hätt's schahrweinlich nicht so gewählt ausgedrückt!
> 
> @Tobi: Na, dann kannst wenigstens Du Dich freuen! Ich ruf da nicht mehr an! Kommt ja auch keine Mail...
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr, was ich mit der Karre anfangen wollte...



Naja, dann wird deins auch raus sein. Ich freu mich aber erst wenn das Ding zu Hause steht. Die Trackingnummer sagt mir bisher nur "Keine Daten gefunden"


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. Juni 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Mein gutes stück soll auch bald kommen... der canyon mensch hat gesagt die Liefertermine sehen zur zeit sehr gut aus... naja.... bin mal gespannt ob der neue Standort verbesserungen bringen wird



Ich denke man darf nicht verkennen, dass Canyon - auch nach Fertigstellung des Neubaus - nach wie vor von Zulieferern abhängig sein wird.
Somit wird es immer mal Lieferengpässe geben, für die Canyon selbst nichts kann.


----------



## anonymous (27. Juni 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ....und wenn dein Bike dann nach 7 Monaten endlich angekommen ist sagst du bitte freundlich "Dankeschön" und schiebst deine 2-3000  rüber!!
> Das muss Liebe sein!


Bitte??? hab hier nur mal zufällig reingeklickt. es wartet doch bitte nicht im ernst jmd seit 7 monten auf ein canyon bike oder?  

Wenn doch (was ich nicht glaube) müsste er wenn er das hier liest:


dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Mal angenommen es sind 50 Torque FR 8.0 produziert worden, unsere Produktionskapazität am Tag wäre aber 60. Dann werden alle 50 Bestellungen bedient und 10 Räder werden automatisch zu Expressbikes. Aus der Tatsache, dass es das Modell als Expressbike gibt könnt ihr somit ablesen, dass alle vorbestellten Räder bereits auf dem Weg zu Euch sind.
> (Zahlen sind erfundene Beispielwerte)
> 
> Beste Grüße
> ...


eigtl in einen karton schei$$en, "canyon" draufschreiben, in koblenz vor die tür stellen und anzünden. Ich weiß nicht ob das spektakel wenn jmd das feuer austritt für 7 monate warten, ärger und frust und eine versäumte bike-saison entschädigt, aber ein versuch wärs ggf wert.

Genau genommen müsste er sich den vollgeschi$$enen karton eigtl selbst vor die tür stellen, denn es gibt soooooooo viele geile bikes (einfach mal im ebay suchen, da isses auch günstig) und ich kennen keines (und ganz sicher kein canyon) welches es wert wäre, eine halbe saison dafür zu verplempern.

*kopfschüttelnde grüße*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will euch ja nicht ärgern, aber:
Montag Abend das ES 5.0 in L per Telefon bestellt.
Heute Abend dann eine E-Mail mit der Rechnung und der Satz: "Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer Versandabteilung."
Express eben! 

MfG

P.S. Nur doof, dass ich erst morgen oder übermorgen bezahlen kann - aber immernoch schneller als 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit, mit denen ich eigentlich gerechnet hatte...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. Juni 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Montag Abend das ES 5.0 in L per Telefon bestellt.
> Heute Abend dann eine E-Mail mit der Rechnung und der Satz: "Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer Versandabteilung."
> Express eben!



LAAANGWEILIIIG!!!!


----------



## Hanussen (27. Juni 2007)

Ja, tut mir Leid.
Hätte mich auch lieber noch ein Weilchen hier bei euch aufgehalten.
Aber so muss ich euch dann schweren Herzens in ein paar Tagen (eine Woche vielleicht) verlassen.
Nun ja, wenigstens einer der sich über diesen Umstand freut ... ICH ;-)


----------



## boomsti (27. Juni 2007)

Boa zach, vor ana woche mein Drahtesel bezahlt und immer no nix da. Bekommt man da eigentlich eine mail wenns radl die Firma verlässt?


----------



## alex2056 (27. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand erfahrung wie lange es dauert bis das bike nach der Überweisung abgeschickt wird? Das Geld ist *gestern* gebucht worden und *heute *wurde es noch nicht verschickt!! Skandal! Da werd ich ja sowas von fuchsteufelswild hergottzackaberauchnocheinmal! Nein nein ich bin nicht ungeduldig  
Hätte es am liebsten schon gestern.


----------



## xpla (27. Juni 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung wie lange es dauert bis das bike nach der Überweisung abgeschickt wird? Das Geld ist *gestern* gebucht worden und *heute *wurde es noch nicht verschickt!! Skandal! Da werd ich ja sowas von fuchsteufelswild hergottzackaberauchnocheinmal! Nein nein ich bin nicht ungeduldig
> Hätte es am liebsten schon gestern.



Innland zur gleichen Bank -> Echtzeit. Inland zu anderer Bank 1-2 Werktage. Wenn alles mal langsam gehen sollte so 3 Tage.


----------



## dirk13 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Alex,
bei mir ist der Stand folgender:

18.6. Geld überwiesen
19.6. lt. Kontostand gebucht
26.6. lt DHL-Tracking Einlieferung bearbeitet

Momentan befinde ich mich also in der 'Wann-klingelt-DHL'-Phase

Das Timing von Canyon war in meinem Fall perfekt, bin heute aus Griechenland wiedergekommen (die Leih-Bikes auf Kos sind sch..... - aber der Blick aufs Meer ist geil). 
VMT war für KW25/26 angesetzt, also eher knapp zu früh, am 14.6. kam die Rechnung per Mail. Hab erst später überwiesen, damit ich auch wieder da bin, wenn das Paket kommt.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Heartsfear (27. Juni 2007)

Nabend...

ich verabschiede mich hier auch mal... exakt 3 Wochen nach der Bestellung war mein bike da, ohne Kratzer und andere Defizite  

Gruß
Heartsfear


----------



## dude2k (28. Juni 2007)

ich will dann auch mal meinen status zu protokoll geben. mal sehen wann das bike kommt. das könnte ja schon fast zu volkssport werden - "bike(er)warten" 

- 26.06.2007 geordert (xc 5.0 als expressbike in XL)
- to be continued...


----------



## alex2056 (28. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Innland zur gleichen Bank -> Echtzeit. Inland zu anderer Bank 1-2 Werktage. Wenn alles mal langsam gehen sollte so 3 Tage.



Wie lange eine Überweisung dauert weiß ich doch. Mich hatte nur interessiert WANN es DANACH losgeschickt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (28. Juni 2007)

Wenn Canyon Kapazitäten im Versand hat, dann am gleichen oder nächsten Tag wie der Zahlungseingang. Sonst später ...


----------



## GerhardO (28. Juni 2007)

anonymous schrieb:


> Bitte??? hab hier nur mal zufällig reingeklickt. es wartet doch bitte nicht im ernst jmd seit 7 monten auf ein canyon bike oder?
> 
> Wenn doch (was ich nicht glaube) müsste er wenn er das hier liest:
> eigtl in einen karton schei$$en, "canyon" draufschreiben, in koblenz vor die tür stellen und anzünden. Ich weiß nicht ob das spektakel wenn jmd das feuer austritt für 7 monate warten, ärger und frust und eine versäumte bike-saison entschädigt, aber ein versuch wärs ggf wert.
> ...




Pass lieber auf, dass ich den Karton nicht Dir vor die Türe stelle!

Gruß
Gerhard
(der es nicht nötig hat, anonym zu bleiben!)


----------



## dirk13 (28. Juni 2007)

Perfekt!

Soeben hat DHL geklingelt... melde mich später mit Fotos!


----------



## tantetorte (28. Juni 2007)

na dann herzlichen glückwunsch!
wir warten dann mal weiter!


----------



## Straightflush (28. Juni 2007)

Ich hab gestern das TFR 8.0 in S für meine Süße aufgebaut. erster Eindruck: Verschärftt (besonders wenn sie draufsitzt 
Aber: Der vordere Umwerfer Kratzt am Reifen wenn ich die Federung voll durchdrück !? Zwar nicht schlimm aber trotzdem. Hat da Jemad die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## GerhardO (28. Juni 2007)

...


----------



## markus89 (28. Juni 2007)

@traildancer: ^^ mir gehts genauso DHL Trackingstatus:

Status:  	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von: 	27.06.07 16:19
Vorgang: 	Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum


----------



## alex2056 (28. Juni 2007)

Ah sehr interessant alles.

Habe mich heute noch einmal pers. erkundigt ob meine Zahlung auch korrekt eingegangen ist und dem Versand nichts mehr im Wege steht. Und ja am montag wird rausgeschickt.

Wünsche allen dies haben auf jeden Fall viel spass


----------



## Nobby2 (28. Juni 2007)

@ Heartsfear (Harz 4...?)

raff das nich... wie arbeiten die Leute denn die auftträge ab... hatte meins am 2. Juni bestellt genau das gleiche model und hab im gegensatz zu dir noch nichts bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHiMl (28. Juni 2007)

Geldeingang ist heute gebucht werden, morgen solls auf die Reise gehen mein es 5. 
schafft dhl das bis samstag oder muss ich das wochenende noch anders verbringen?


----------



## dirk13 (29. Juni 2007)

Also bei mir ist das Paket Dienstag Nachmittag raus und war Donnerstag morgen hier.


----------



## Straightflush (29. Juni 2007)

Hat bei uns 2 Tage gedauert mit dem leifern.


----------



## sportchick (29. Juni 2007)

Ich habe gestern eine echte Überraschung mit Canyon erlebt. Habe am Dienstag, 26.06. ein Canyon Torque 8.0 für meinen Freund bestellt. Als Wartezeit wurden mir 4 bis 6 Wochen genannt, da nicht als Expressbike in der Größe M verfügbar. Gestern auf einmal die Überraschung. Die Rechnung von Canyon war in meinem E-Maileingang. Das Torque steht bereits verpackt und versandbereit im Lager... Das ist fast zu schön um wahr zu sein.
Für mich hatte ich letzten Freitag, 22.06. das WXC 7.0 bestellt. Am Montag gehts in den Versand. (War aber ein Expressbike).

Das muss man manchmal wirklich nicht verstehen...

Aber ich will mich ja gar nicht beschweren


----------



## alex2056 (29. Juni 2007)

Jo habe auch am 22.06 umbestellt und bekomme meins so mitte nächter woche .
Bisher alles ganz prima gelaufen.


----------



## GerhardO (29. Juni 2007)

Um die Masse ruhig zu halten, müssen anscheinend ein paar Bauernopfer gebracht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heartsfear (29. Juni 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> @ Heartsfear (Harz 4...?)
> 
> raff das nich... wie arbeiten die Leute denn die auftträge ab... hatte meins am 2. Juni bestellt genau das gleiche model und hab im gegensatz zu dir noch nichts bekommen



Kein Plan, ich versteh die Politik bei den Jungs auch nicht... es gibt ja anscheinend Leute, die schon seit 7 Monate auf ihr Torque warten (sorry, will eigentlich kein Salz in die Wunde streuen ;o) und andere bestellen und bekommen es nach 3 Wochen geliefert... das muss man nicht verstehen!


----------



## franzf (29. Juni 2007)

Es scheint mir als hätte der für die Shop-Software zuständige Programmierer zur Implemerntierung der Auftragsabwicklung anstatt einer Queue einen Stack verwendet...


----------



## bliz2z (29. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Um die Masse ruhig zu halten, müssen anscheinend ein paar Bauernopfer gebracht werden...


!! Beste Aussage im ganzen Forum bisher. Ich flipp noch aus wenn der scheiss DHL Lieferrant heute nicht kommt.


----------



## Astaroth (29. Juni 2007)

Servus,
wenn einige hier noch länger auf ihr Torque warten müssen dann können sie ja bald über das Sparbuch eins kaufen 
mein Beileid an alle die immer wieder vertröstet werden

MFG
Astaroth


----------



## fitze (29. Juni 2007)

ES IST DA!!!

Jetzt heisst es nur noch so schnell wie Möglich aus dem Büro raus und checken ob alles OK ist.

@Gerhard: Ich denke deines sollte dann spätestens Morgen auch eintrudeln


----------



## boedi (29. Juni 2007)

Heartsfear schrieb:


> Kein Plan, ich versteh die Politik bei den Jungs auch nicht... es gibt ja anscheinend Leute, die schon seit 7 Monate auf ihr Torque warten (sorry, will eigentlich kein Salz in die Wunde streuen ;o) und andere bestellen und bekommen es nach 3 Wochen geliefert... das muss man nicht verstehen!



Für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar!
Jemand der schon ne halbe Ewigkeit auf sein Rad wartet, den hat man als Kunden eh verloren, da bemüh ich mich lieber neue Besteller zufrieden zu stellen und hoff, dass die beim nächsten Rad wieder Canyon kaufen!


----------



## markus89 (29. Juni 2007)

meins ist auch da, paket ist gerade angekommen!


----------



## Moonshaker (29. Juni 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @fitze und alle anderen Torque wartenden...

Geniesst das rad am Wochenende und viel spass beim umschrauben (@fitze).


mfg MOoN


----------



## Ronny! (29. Juni 2007)

wer lieferte denn bei euch , DHL oder eine Spedition ? zu mir haben die an der Hotline gesagt Fahrräder sind Sperrgut und das wird mit einer Spedition ausgeliefert...


----------



## simp (29. Juni 2007)

Juhu, habe ein FR 8 Anfang Juni bestellt, und gestern wurde es verschickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (29. Juni 2007)

Diese Woche sollte eig. mien Montagetermin sein... frühestens nächste woche Freitag wurde mir dann heute geagt... war wahrscheinlich der erste schritt in eine lange Wartezeit...


----------



## two wheels (29. Juni 2007)

So mein getuntes ESX 6 steht nun seid 7 Tagen hier und ich kann es nicht fahren!
Nie, nie, nie, nie mehr Canyon. Der Dep von Mechaniker hat die Kette falsch rum montiert (nicht weiter tragisch) und ein defektes X.9 verbaut. Kontrolliert wurde das Bike natürlich nicht, sonst hätte der Mech gemerkt, das die Kette falsch drauf ist und das Schaltwerk defekt.
Der Kundenservice ist vor dem Kauf, wie nach dem Kauf nichts wert. Bin enttäuscht.


----------



## xpla (29. Juni 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> So mein getuntes ESX 6 steht nun seid 7 Tagen hier und ich kann es nicht fahren!
> Nie, nie, nie, nie mehr Canyon. Der Dep von Mechaniker hat die Kette falsch rum montiert (nicht weiter tragisch) und ein defektes X.9 verbaut. Kontrolliert wurde das Bike natürlich nicht, sonst hätte der Mech gemerkt, das die Kette falsch drauf ist und das Schaltwerk defekt.
> Der Kundenservice ist vor dem Kauf, wie nach dem Kauf nichts wert. Bin enttäuscht.



Na kann doch nicht sein ... Mir hat Canyon heute gesagt, dass der Dreck an meinem frisch ausgepackten Reifen durch die Probefahrt kam ...

Der Dreck war "punktuell" nicht über den gesamten Umfang und der Seitenschlag wurde dann wohl bei der Probefahrt nicht bemerkt ... Gleich wie beim retouniertem ES5.0 mit dem nicht eingestelltem Schaltwerk ... Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das jemand Probe gefahren ist nach dem Aufbau ...


----------



## fitze (30. Juni 2007)

Also alles war gut montiert und nichts defekt. Zwei Punkte sind mir aber beim Umbauen aufgefallen:

1. Statt des angekündigten Holzfeller-Lenkers ist ein Hussefelt verbaut. Ist das bei euch auch so?
2. Laut anleitung müssten die Kurbelschrauben bei der Kurbel unterschiedlich sein. Auf der einen Seite eine mit zusätzlicher Abziehvorrichtung. War aber nicht so. Ich musste mir dann aus einem 4-Kant Abzieher, Mutter und Unterlegscheibe einen eigenen Abzieher basteln. @Moon: Wie war das bei dir?

So, hier mal noch ein Bildchen nach dem Aufbau im Originalzustand:






MfG
Tobi


----------



## two wheels (30. Juni 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Na kann doch nicht sein ... Mir hat Canyon heute gesagt, dass der Dreck an meinem frisch ausgepackten Reifen durch die Probefahrt kam ...
> 
> Der Dreck war "punktuell" nicht über den gesamten Umfang und der Seitenschlag wurde dann wohl bei der Probefahrt nicht bemerkt ... Gleich wie beim retouniertem ES5.0 mit dem nicht eingestelltem Schaltwerk ... Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das jemand Probe gefahren ist nach dem Aufbau ...




Das Bike war bestimmt schonmal bei einem Kunden, der es nach einer kurzen Probefahrt wieder retourniert hat!
Das "Neurad Montage Service Zertifikat" ist für nichts, das können die sich schenken. Sollen sie doch wenigstens so ehrlich sein und sagen, das der Kontrolleuer nur unterschreibt ohne das Rad auch nur mal angeschaut zu haben. 
Ich hab definitiv die Schanuze voll von Canyon! 
Das Rad sieht trotzdem geil aus , es kann ja nichts für den miessen Service...


----------



## Moonshaker (30. Juni 2007)

@fitze das ist aber truvativ standard - ich hab einfach Pfennigstücken reingelegt dann ging sie auch gut zum abziehen. Da der Standard shimano abzieher einen zu kleinen Kopf hat.

Husselfeltlenker ist bei mir auch dran - müsste da ein Holzfeller dran sein?
STIMMT! hab der webseite stehts - naja das kann so nicht sein. Im Inet liegen zuwischen husselfelt und Holzfeller ca. 20 , müssen wir mal bei denen anrufen was das soll! oder was meinst du FITZE?

mooN


----------



## fitze (30. Juni 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> @fitze das ist aber truvativ standard - ich hab einfach Pfennigstücken reingelegt dann ging sie auch gut zum abziehen. Da der Standard shimano abzieher einen zu kleinen Kopf hat.



Echt? also laut der Anleitung müsste aber auf der einen Seite eine Schraube mit dickerem Kopf und Plastikring drin sein und auf der anderen eine etwas dünnere mit diesem Selbstabzieher drüber. Bei mir waren aber auf beiden Seiten die dickeren mit Plastikring.


> Husselfeltlenker ist bei mir auch dran - müsste da ein Holzfeller dran sein?
> STIMMT! hab der webseite stehts - naja das kann so nicht sein. Im Inet liegen zuwischen husselfelt und Holzfeller ca. 20 , müssen wir mal bei denen anrufen was das soll! oder was meinst du FITZE?
> 
> mooN



Na klar. Werd ich auf jeden Fall mal tun. Aber jetzt gehts erst mal in die Garage zu weiterschrauben  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## two wheels (30. Juni 2007)

Unglaubich aber wahr! Ich durfte heute das erste mal mein ESX 6 auf dem Parkplatz probefahren. Endlich funktioniert alles wie es soll, es fehlen nur noch ein paar Feineinstellungen auf der nächsten Tour...
Leider ist die grosse Freude inzwischen verflogen und irgendwie freue ich mich gar nicht mehr so, weil ich jetzt eine Wohe warten musste weil das Mist Schaltwerk den Dienst quittierte...
Der Kundendienst von Canyon ist ja eh zum :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## mcgyver45 (1. Juli 2007)

Hi, 
hab mir am 28.06  ein Es 5.0 bestellt
2-3 wochen soll es dauern mal schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus89 (1. Juli 2007)

bei mir ist auch ein hussefelt lenker verbaut


----------



## wlkr (2. Juli 2007)

Und wieder eine schöne Woche um gleich in Selbstmitleid zu zerfliessen.
Gleich mal bei Canyon anrufen und fragen ob aus 14 Wochen Verspätung 15 werden.
Man, wie ich mich freue


----------



## fata (2. Juli 2007)

So eben ein ESX 7.0 bestellt.

Mal sehen wie es läuft.
Ich hoff einfach mal das es mich nicht soviel Nerven kostet wie andere hier.


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2007)

Immer noch nichts...


----------



## wlkr (2. Juli 2007)

Die Hotline hat zumindest gesagt, dass der Montagetermin diese Woche steht. 
Ob das was wird? 
Werden noch andere ESX diese Woche gebaut? Gar rot und XL?


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts...



gibt`s ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (2. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts...


----------



## fitze (2. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts...



Gerhard, ich weiß du willst nicht anrufen, aber das kann ja jetzt nicht mehr sein. Also ruf mal an und hau auf den Putz!


----------



## wlkr (2. Juli 2007)

Das denke ich auch. Heute gibt's nur gute Nachrichten


----------



## cos75 (2. Juli 2007)

Da stimmt doch was nicht !


----------



## Sundance (2. Juli 2007)

welche Größe hast Du bestellt? M oder L ?  @TD

Gruß Sundance

P.S. Der Sergej hat sein Torque 8.0 in M


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2007)

... wahrscheinlich, weil ich Optitune dabei hab. Und das kann man auch erst zum Schluss machen, wenn das Rad bereits versandfertig ist. Es wird dann nochmal aus dem Karton gehoben und auf den Montageständer gehängt. Daruafhin werden die 50 Punkte auf dem Plan erneut durchgegangen und dabei aber die diversen Kratzer oder die schleifende Bremse wohlwollend übersehen. Jetzt endlich geht man der Gabel an die Krone und rupft ihr bei vollem Bewusstsein die Federn. Das ist aber halb-so-wild, denn sie kann sich ja inzwischen ausruhen, weil die neuen, starken Federn nicht, oder nicht mehr auf Lager sind. Die nächste Lieferung wird dann in der 29. KW erwartet. Natürlich werde ich darüber nicht informiert, da es ja kein Versehen seitens Canyon ist! Ok, das Rad also wieder eingetütelt und zur Seite gestellt! Moment, da hat ja grad einer bestellt... Gut dann kriegt halt der inzwischen das TD-Rad. Da der ja eh noch warten muss, ists egal, ob das oder eines der nächsten. Apropos nächsten: Die nächste Fertigungsschiene der FR 8.0er ist für die 30.KW geplant. Also lassen wir Herrn TD lieber nochmal eine Woche mehr warten, dann kriegt er ein komplett neu aufgebautes Rad. Der Kreislauf beginnt von neuem...

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann vertrösten sie noch heute!

Ihr könnts euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie abgestumpft ich mittlerweile bin.

M


----------



## fitze (2. Juli 2007)

Lass Optitune sein und kauf dir die Feder selbst. Ist kein großer Act. Kumpel hat seine gerade selbst gewechselt. Oder isses dazu schon zu spät?


----------



## wlkr (2. Juli 2007)

@Traildancer
Die Geschichte haben sie Dir nicht am Telefon erzählt?!? Es fehlen nicht die Federn..?!


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2007)

Sorry, hab vergessen, den Sarkasmus-Knopf zu drücken!

Nein, haben sie nicht. Ich ruf hernach an. Ich tu den Teufel und ändere jetzt nochmal was an der Bestellung! Siehe meine Geschichte!

Kennt ihr schon meinen neuen Wahlspruch:

*Nur ein verregneter Tag ist ein guter Tag!*


----------



## fitze (2. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Sorry, hab vergessen, den Sarkasmus-Knopf zu drücken!
> 
> Nein, haben sie nicht. Ich ruf hernach an. Ich tu den Teufel und ändere jetzt nochmal was an der Bestellung! Siehe meine Geschichte!
> 
> ...



Ich glaub dir tut die Warterei so langsam echt nicht mehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2007)

Ach was - mittlerweile will ich hier ja gar nicht mehr weg! Das Sofa ist nun richtig eingesessen und dank der Fett- und sonstwas-flecken... nun auch wasserdicht. Da es schon leicht ranzig riecht, hab ich auch den ganzen Platz für mich! :kotz: 

Bin hier grad mit meiner alten Laubsäge am werkeln. Möchte mir ein Schild basteln, das dann über dem Sofa hängen soll: *Depp des Jahres!*

Party on!


----------



## fitze (2. Juli 2007)

OK, das bestätigt meine Aussage von Zuvor


----------



## GerhardO (2. Juli 2007)

Da fällt mir ein:
Ich muss noch Bier und Rotwein, sowie Essiggurken kaufen. Ich mach heute wieder meine brühmte Bowle!   

Helau!


----------



## RonnyS (2. Juli 2007)

Gerhard - die Woche regnet es und nächste Woche kommt Dein Bike  
(aber Du kannst ja uns -in der langen Wartephase- mal mit Deinem Singlespeed-Bike uns die Würm/Andechs-Trails zeigen, dann kommen wir noch hinterher  bevor Du Dein neues Bike hast)
...und vergiß die "BIKE-PARTY" nicht (kellnix und ich trinken auch Deine
Bowle ohne Essiggurken bitte)


----------



## Nobby2 (2. Juli 2007)

wlkr schrieb:


> Die Hotline hat zumindest gesagt, dass der Montagetermin diese Woche steht.
> Ob das was wird?
> Werden noch andere ESX diese Woche gebaut? Gar rot und XL?



Mein ESX 6 (Schwarz,L, Optitune) sollte letztre woche montiert werden... laut Canyonmensch soll es frühestens diese woche Freitag fertig sein... auf gut deutsch min. bis mitte nächster woche warten


wie is dat jetzt mit den fehlenden Federn? Nur bei den Torques oder auch bei ESX oda wie oda wat??


----------



## wlkr (2. Juli 2007)

@Nobby2
Na dann bin ich hoffentlich vor Dir dran...  
Optitune hab ich auch bestellt. Aber fehlende Federn war nur ein Mißverständnis.
Es gibt sooo viele Dinge, die noch fehlen oder nicht passen können...


----------



## KäptnFR (3. Juli 2007)

RonnyS schrieb:


> Gerhard - die Woche regnet es


ohoh... hier ist strahlender sonnenschein  
Gerhard, es ist juli und wir sind noch keine einzige tour zusammen gefahren! EINE SCHANDE!!!  Wenns bis freitag nich da ist, kaufst dir gleich was gscheits per sofortkauf ok?


----------



## GerhardO (3. Juli 2007)

Passts auf: kaum ists 17 Uhr und Feierabend - wirds wieder pissen!!! 

Werd meine Dealer schon mal anspitzen! Da steht noch ein verwaistes RM Switch herum... 

So, und nun muss ich ein bisschen tanzen! Zwecks Regen - klar?!

Gruß,
Oheiwankaschabee

Ist indianisch und heißt:
Der, der auf sein Fahrrad wartet und dem das mittlerweile scheißegal ist!


----------



## Tonino (3. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Werd meine Dealer schon mal anspitzen! Da steht noch ein verwaistes RM Switch herum...
> 
> scheißegal ist!



Na, das ist aber doch mehr als eine Alternative.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (3. Juli 2007)

Soeben ne Mail von Canyon erhalten:


> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.



Nö, oder?! Hmmmm - so bald hatte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet. Geht mir jetzt ein bisschen zu schnell...! Wo ist der Haken, verdammt?


----------



## Augus1328 (3. Juli 2007)

Hey Gerhard,

magst Du dann ab Freitag mit nach Portes Du Soleil? 

Tschö
Oli


----------



## GerhardO (3. Juli 2007)

He Oli - immer langsam mit den Pferden!

Ich glaubs ja erst, wenn der gelbe Typ mit dem gelben Auto mir einen schwarzen (oder meinetwegen auch kackbraunen) Karton vor die Nase stellt!

Und wenn, wird es wahrscheinlich so aussehen, dass ich am WE gar nicht zum Fahren kommen werde!


----------



## AirZonk! (3. Juli 2007)

Grand Canyon 6 - größe M

Bestellt: 09.04

Montage: Kw 26

lt. telefonsupport befindet sich das fahrrad schon in der versandabteilung und soll diese woche noch bei mir sein. ma guckn!


----------



## sHiMl (3. Juli 2007)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass das Bike nach Zahlungseingangsbestätigung nach 8 Tagen immer noch nicht versendet wurde obwohl es schon vor meiner zahlung hieß es sei versandfertig? 
und mehrmals wurde mir schon versichert dass es am nächsten tag versandt wird...


----------



## GerhardO (3. Juli 2007)

sHiMl schrieb:


> ...
> und mehrmals wurde mir schon versichert dass es am nächsten tag versandt wird...



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (3. Juli 2007)

bei dir könnte ich wetten, dass der dhl mann nen unfall baut, das depot niederbrennt oder du einfach nen nerve WXC/yellowstone 3.0 geliefert kriegst, oder irgendwas falsch montiert wurde oder oder oder ...


----------



## sHiMl (3. Juli 2007)

N'abend,

hab eben ne antwort bekommen (innerhalb 1h!):



> "Wir konnten Ihren Zahlungseingang verbuchen, und Ihre Ware hat unser
> Haus verlassen...."




Yeah


----------



## vanmaxis (3. Juli 2007)

Hi, wie lange wartet man zurzeit auf ein torque 8.0 größe M und wartet  jemand hier auf eins ?


----------



## dirk13 (3. Juli 2007)

Der Karton bei mir war jedenfalls nicht schwarz, sondern braun.

Ausserdem war der Canyon-Aufdruck abgerissen. Hab gelesen, dass Canyon das aus markenrechtlichen Gründen in der Schweiz machen muss, aber warum auch in D?

Habt Ihr (falls überhaupt schon) auch so'n entstellten Karton bekommen?


----------



## Straightflush (3. Juli 2007)

@augus13..

bin ab sa. auch in porte. (morzine)
wennst bock hast trink ma a bier und freun uns über unsere räder?!


----------



## two wheels (3. Juli 2007)

So mal was gutes! Canyon hat bei meinem ESX 6 mitgedacht und meinte, ih brauche das Optitune nun doch nicht. Naja, ein bisschen weich, aber es geht so kanpp, vielleicht mache ich dann doch die stärkere Feder rein (Wiege inkl. alles ca. 80-83 kg)
Die Juicy five ist inzwischen auch warm geworden und zieht saumässig. Ein Anker ist ein Witz dagegen


----------



## Augus1328 (3. Juli 2007)

Straightflush schrieb:


> @augus13..
> 
> bin ab sa. auch in porte. (morzine)
> wennst bock hast trink ma a bier und freun uns über unsere räder?!



schau ma amoi, wir nächtigen aber auf`m Campingplatz in Champery...


----------



## boedi (3. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Soeben ne Mail von Canyon erhalten:
> 
> 
> Nö, oder?! Hmmmm - so bald hatte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet. Geht mir jetzt ein bisschen zu schnell...! Wo ist der Haken, verdammt?




Oh nein Herr, bitte laß es nicht enden! Das ist besser als jede Daily-Soap...
Vielleicht solltest du gleich mal ein 2008 Modell bestellen!


----------



## Aalex (3. Juli 2007)

sammelkollekte für traildancer


----------



## dirk13 (3. Juli 2007)

So, nachdem ich mich jetzt erst mal mit dem Bike beschäftigen mußte, wie versprochen ein paar Fotos. (siehe auch Galerie)





Am So. hat das ES7 die erste echte Tour hinter sich gebracht (Von Eschenlohe rund um den Herzogstand -ähnlich Moser 7-36).

Abgesehen vom heißen Wetter war die Tour super. Den Sattel muß ich wohl noch austauschen, ansonsten ist das Bike jeden Cent wert!

Damit verabschiede ich mich nun auch aus dem Wartezimmer. Allen, die noch warten, viel Glück und Geduld ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (4. Juli 2007)

... mit Speichenreflektoren und Plastikscheibe hinter den Ritzeln gefahren? Mutig, mutig...

@boedi: Das würde Dir so passen, gell?! 

@Aalex: HER DAMIT!!!


----------



## thory (4. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> So mal was gutes! Canyon hat bei meinem ESX 6 mitgedacht und meinte, ih brauche das Optitune nun doch nicht. Naja, ein bisschen weich, aber es geht so kanpp, vielleicht mache ich dann doch die stärkere Feder rein (Wiege inkl. alles ca. 80-83 kg)



Du meinst sicherlich in die Pike. Also ich wiege 10kg mehr und bin am Liteville anfangs sogar mit der Standardfeder gefahren. Super softes Ansprechverhalten, nur im steilen tauchte die natürlich zu tief ein. Aufgrund der Endprogression allerdings nach wie vor keine Durchschläge. Jetzt habe ich die stärkere Feder eingebaut, insgesamt ist das Verhalten natürlich für mein Gewicht besser. Aber: das super softe Ansprechverhalten ist weg und ich nutze den FW nicht mehr aus. Bei Deinem Gewicht würde ich die Feder eher nicht tauschen.

Hier bin ich mit der für mein Gewicht viel zu weichen Standard-Feder in der Pike unterwegs:


 



Gruss


----------



## alex2056 (4. Juli 2007)

...

Hatte mich schon gefreut das ich diese Woche fahren kann aber:

25.06 Versanbereit
25.06. Überwiesen
29.06 Tel. auskunft / Zahlungseingang verbucht am 28.06. / Versand am
2. oder 03.07
Heute noch keine Benachrichtigung.
Verstehe irgendwo nicht ganz wieso ein seit über einer Woche "Versandfertiges" Fahrrad es nicht innerhalb 4 Tagen nach Zahlungseingang aus dem Lager schafft.
Arbeite selber in der Logistikbranche, daher für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.

Naja hoffe ich mal das beste, wollte eigentlich am Samstag eine Ausfahrt machen.

*weiterwart*

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Aalex (4. Juli 2007)

also laut hotline soll das GC 8.0 gedönse da sein mein Montageauftrag wurde auch irgendwie schon gedruckt, nächste woche soll der klumpatsch zusammengeschustert werden und übernächste woche (vielleicht früher) da sein

da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## alex2056 (4. Juli 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt



Ich auch


----------



## dirk13 (4. Juli 2007)

@Traildancer: Die Reflektoren sind schon weg, was ist das Problem an der Ritzelscheibe?


----------



## duff987 (4. Juli 2007)

bei mir ist das ähnlich wie bei alex2056 ich hab am 10.06. bestellt.
Am 27.06 kam die Rechnung welche ich sofort bezahlt habe und dann habe ich erstmal gar nix von Canyon gehört.
Auf Nachfrage wurde mir dann am 02.07. gesagt das die Zahlung verbucht wurde und das Rad in Kürze versendet wird.
Das heißt bei Canyon hat man es nicht geschafft das Rad innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu verschicken obwohl in der Mail von denen stand das es Versandfertig bei denen stehen würde.

Naja, ich muss wohl noch weiter warten müssen da ich immer noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen habe :S


----------



## alex2056 (4. Juli 2007)

Naja,

"Versand" ist ja erst "nach" Zahlungseingang, und das ist bei mir nun bald 1 woche her 

Achja, sollte ich irgendwann nochmal irgendwo etwas bestellen mach ich das lieber per nachnahme.
So müssen sie es rausschicken wenn sie ihr geld sehen wollen. Mit Überweisung haben sie das Geld und können sich mcit dem Versand alle Zeit der Welt lassen ( oder das bike nhmen und einem nachname-kunden schicken und den andern warten lassen )


----------



## duff987 (4. Juli 2007)

naja, der Zahlungseingang ist bei mir laut canyon auch 28.06. verbucht worden was auch 6 Tage sind.
Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit von Canyon die Räder dann nicht sofort zu verschicken. Gerade weil die schon bezahlt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. Juli 2007)

duff987 schrieb:


> naja, der Zahlungseingang ist bei mir laut canyon auch 28.06. verbucht worden was auch 6 Tage sind.
> Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit von Canyon die Räder dann nicht sofort zu verschicken. Gerade weil die schon bezahlt sind.



Ihr müsst den CanyonLeuten die Arbeit erleichtern! 2 Euro für Nachnahme sind da gut angelegt. Und schon sind einige scheinbar fehleranfällige Arbeitsschritte eingespart..


----------



## alex2056 (4. Juli 2007)

Ja das mit der Überweisung und so ist halt alles seh Systemabhängig, wenn das nicht ganz ausgereift ist können schnell ungewollte fehler entstehen.
Aber deshalb stelle ich mir trotzdem unter Versandfertig etwas anderes vor.
Und mehr als sich tel. zu erkundigen um evtl. fehler schnelelr aufzudecken kann man dann halt auch nicht machen.


----------



## xpla (4. Juli 2007)

duff987 schrieb:


> naja, der Zahlungseingang ist bei mir laut canyon auch 28.06. verbucht worden was auch 6 Tage sind.
> Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit von Canyon die Räder dann nicht sofort zu verschicken. Gerade weil die schon bezahlt sind.



Canyon erklärte mir dies mit einem sehr überlasteten Versand. Sprich sie bekommen pro Tag nicht so viele Bikes raus wie versandfertig wären. Was aber eh schon oft gesagt wurde, dass sie einfach überlastet sind ... Sei froh, dass dein Bike bald unterwegs ist und du dann hoffentlich keine Reklamation durchführen mußt.


----------



## GerhardO (4. Juli 2007)

dirk13 schrieb:


> @Traildancer: Die Reflektoren sind schon weg, was ist das Problem an der Ritzelscheibe?


 
Auch, wenns ich raus mache - ich hab kein Problem damit. Abere irgendwo hier im Forum gings doch mal um Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Scheibe. Ich geb zu - ich wollte damit diese Diskussion wieder hervorholen und ein bisschen intrigieren! 

Hat aber leider nicht geklappet! 

 Gerhard


----------



## thory (4. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ...



wie schaut es denn mit Deinem Torque aus? Ich denke das Teil kommt bald? Dann müsstest Du eigentlich einen Award bekommen, so für Geduld, Treue, gelegentlichen Sarkasmus.


Ich habe zwar ein Torque muss mich aber Richtung Fernost auf den Weg machen im Auftrag meines Brötchengebers. Hoffentlich wird das wetter dann noch schlechtger!!!

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## GerhardO (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Thomas!
Siehe Post #3812

viel Spass in FO!

Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex2056 (4. Juli 2007)

Nachdem ich tel. nochmal etwas nachgehakt habe, wurde mir gesagt das es heute bereits an dhl übergeben worden ist bzw. versendet wurde.
Ist ja schön und gut aber wieso bekommt man dann keine e-mail bestätigung? :/
Das hätte mir einen Anruf und denen 3 min. Zeit erspart.
Naja dann scheint es wohl unterwegs zu sein. Morgen müsste ich dann mehr wissen


----------



## xpla (4. Juli 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich tel. nochmal etwas nachgehakt habe, wurde mir gesagt das es heute bereits an dhl übergeben worden ist bzw. versendet wurde.
> Ist ja schön und gut aber wieso bekommt man dann keine e-mail bestätigung? :/
> Das hätte mir einen Anruf und denen 3 min. Zeit erspart.
> Naja dann scheint es wohl unterwegs zu sein. Morgen müsste ich dann mehr wissen




Mit was hast du bezahlt? Davon hängt es ab, ob du ne Benachrichtigung bekommst oder net.


----------



## alex2056 (4. Juli 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Mit was hast du bezahlt? Davon hängt es ab, ob du ne Benachrichtigung bekommst oder net.



Mit Banküberweisung .... und mit Geld....


----------



## xpla (4. Juli 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Mit Banküberweisung .... und mit Geld....



Tja, dann fragst am besten Canyon selber, warum du trotz Banküberweisung UND bezahlung mit Geld, sprich du hast bar bezahlt kein Rad bekommst. Nach deinem Post hast du das Rad gleich 2 mal bezahlt und willst nur eines haben. Guter Kunde!

Bei Kreditkarte würdest kein Mail bekommen, warum du bei doppelter Bezahlung nur ein Rad und kein Mail bekommst weiß nur Canyon


----------



## alex2056 (4. Juli 2007)

Muss ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehen. Aber solange du es verstehst is scho recht


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (4. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen,

überlege mir nen ESX 7.0 in M (grey) zu bestellen, Aussage an der Hotline gestern Nachmittag war Montage KW 29! Somit Lieferzeit ANGEBLICH 2 Wochen! Kann man dem Glauben schenken? Zudem noch MIT OPTITUNE???

Wenn ich da an die Geschichten mit den RS Federn denke... da schwant mir übles... Hab halt keinen Bock im dümmsten Fall 2 Monate zu warten...  

Wie schauts den bei Canyon mit Stornierung der Bestellung aus... irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## two wheels (4. Juli 2007)

dirk13 schrieb:


> Der Karton bei mir war jedenfalls nicht schwarz, sondern braun.
> 
> Ausserdem war der Canyon-Aufdruck abgerissen. Hab gelesen, dass Canyon das aus markenrechtlichen Gründen in der Schweiz machen muss, aber warum auch in D?
> 
> Habt Ihr (falls überhaupt schon) auch so'n entstellten Karton bekommen?



Bei meinem RR wurde damals einfah das Canyon Logo mit Paketklebeband überklebt, beim ESX neulich war nichts beklebt nur das Bike war plötzlich ein Coast.
Denke eher, bei dir ist es ein Transportschaden.



thory schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich in die Pike. Also ich wiege 10kg mehr und bin am Liteville anfangs sogar mit der Standardfeder gefahren. Super softes Ansprechverhalten, nur im steilen tauchte die natürlich zu tief ein. Aufgrund der Endprogression allerdings nach wie vor keine Durchschläge. Jetzt habe ich die stärkere Feder eingebaut, insgesamt ist das Verhalten natürlich für mein Gewicht besser. Aber: das super softe Ansprechverhalten ist weg und ich nutze den FW nicht mehr aus. Bei Deinem Gewicht würde ich die Feder eher nicht tauschen.
> 
> 
> Gruss



Danke für den Tipp und die Pics! Die taucht ja ganz schön weg bei Dir! Dann lass ich das wohl mal bleiben und erfreue mich an meinem Bike ...


----------



## Straightflush (4. Juli 2007)

@-FX-RIDER-

Bei online GeschÃ¤ften kannst immer bis 2 Wochen nach erhalt der Ware zurÃ¼cktreten. GrÃ¼nde musst du keine nennen. Wenn du's kaufst mach auf jeden Fall Nachnahme! dann hast kein Stress... 

Edit:NN kostet nur 2 â¬


----------



## Hanussen (4. Juli 2007)

... hätt ich doch nur auch Nachnahme gemacht - dann wär das Bike wahrscheinlich schon da.
Hatte letzten Mittwoch die Rechnung bekommen und freitags bezahlt. Heute morgen, als ich angerufen habe, haben sie gesagt es geht heute oder morgen raus. Versandmitteilung bekomme ich keine, allerdings hat er mir angeboten morgen nochmal anzurufen um die Tracking-Nr. zu erfragen.
Braucht DHL für solch ein Paket länger als gewohnlich? Wann übergibt Canyon die Bikes an DHL, morgens oder nachmittags? Wie lange dauert das von dem Tag an wo es bei Canyon rausgeht? Die üblichen 24 Stunden? Strecke zu mir etwa 250 km. Samstags kommt DHL nicht, oder?
Ich hoffe echt das kommt am Freitag, ich will so gern am Wochenende fahren - es soll ja auch endlich mal wieder sonniger werden.

@Traildancer
Ist dein Rad jetzt heute gekommen? Nachdem es ja gestern angeblich losgeschickt wurde.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. Juli 2007)

Hanussen, du armer Kerl! Die pure Verzweiflung spiegelt sich in jeder deiner gestellten Fragen..   Ich hoffe für dich, dass es heute rausgegangen ist. Dann klappt es mit Freitag oder Samstag ja vielleicht! Think positiv ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (4. Juli 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Hanussen, du armer Kerl! Die pure Verzweiflung spiegelt sich in jeder deiner gestellten Fragen..   Ich hoffe für dich, dass es heute rausgegangen ist. Dann klappt es mit Freitag oder Samstag ja vielleicht! Think positiv ;-)





Das ist aber keine Antwort auf meine Fragen  
Hoffen ist halt schon was schönes


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. Juli 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Antwort auf meine Fragen



Doch, ist es!  Soll heißen - wie kann man sowas fragen?? Das weiß doch nur der Herrgott selbst  

Versuchs mal im DHL Forum  Vielleicht gibts ja sowas wirklich!


----------



## Aalex (4. Juli 2007)

so ich verabschiede mich aus dem wartezimmer mal

war vorhin beim lokalen radladen und dort wurde mir ein so unschlagbares angebot gemacht, dass ich es einfach kaufen musste








werde mein GC 8.0 nun stornieren 

viel glück noch an alle wartenden und eine baldige Fahrt


----------



## xpla (4. Juli 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehen. Aber solange du es verstehst is scho recht



Du sagtest Banküberweisung und mit Geld hast du bezahlt.
Somit hast du eigentlich geschrieben, dass du dein Rad 2 mal bezahlt hast. Ein mal per Überweisung und ein mal bar per Geld ...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. Juli 2007)

Nein xpla, so wie du kann man es fast garnicht verstanden haben *lol*
Er hat gemeint, dass er in (1)elektronischer (2)Geldform bezahlt hat. Überweisung, mit Geld.. Kapé? Is aber auch ganz egal..


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (4. Juli 2007)

@straightflush

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, d.h. ich bestell des Ding einfach und wenns mir zu lange dauert und ich mir dann doch ein anderes hol, dann stornier ich es einfach wieder...

@all

Ach ja, wie handhabt ihr des mitm Bike Service? Zurückschicken oder Händler vor Ort? Kann vieles selber, habe auch schon einiges an Werkzeug aber mir gehts hierbei um die Garantiebestimmungen von Canyon...


----------



## xpla (4. Juli 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Nein xpla, so wie du kann man es fast garnicht verstanden haben *lol*
> Er hat gemeint, dass er in (1)elektronischer (2)Geldform bezahlt hat. Überweisung, mit Geld.. Kapé? Is aber auch ganz egal..



War mir schon klar, aber auf das mit "Banküberweisung ... und mit Geld" blieb mir nichts anders über als zu schreiben, warum er es 2 mal zahlt.

Die Banküberweisung setzt eine gültige Währung voraus. Geld ist relativ, kann jedes beliebige Zahlungsmittel sein.


----------



## dirk13 (5. Juli 2007)

> Bei meinem RR wurde damals einfah das Canyon Logo mit Paketklebeband überklebt, beim ESX neulich war nichts beklebt nur das Bike war plötzlich ein Coast.
> Denke eher, bei dir ist es ein Transportschaden.



Das war mit Sicherheit kein Transportschaden, es war genau das Canyon-Logo weg, und das ziemlich genau rechteckig.

Die Coast-Aufkleber auf dem Bike waren bei mir auch drauf, die kann man aber einfach wieder abziehen.


----------



## KäptnFR (5. Juli 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> so ich verabschiede mich aus dem wartezimmer mal
> 
> war vorhin beim lokalen radladen und dort wurde mir ein so unschlagbares angebot gemacht, dass ich es einfach kaufen musste
> 
> werde mein GC 8.0 nun stornieren


hat man dich auch solange hingehalten wie unsern lieben gerhard? dann nenn ich deine reaktion mal konsequent!  

Wie ist das bei canyon eigtl wenn mal was kaputt geht (und kaputt gehen tut immer was  )?
wartet man dann wieder ne halbe ewigkeit auf das ersatzteil? Mir ist kürzlich was bei meim scott kaputtgegangen, am tag später (!) hatte ich das ersatzteil in händen.... 

Vielleicht ist ein billiger VK preis halt doch nicht alles auf dauer gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (5. Juli 2007)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ...(und kaputt gehen tut immer was  )?



Kann bei mir nicht sein. Ich hab breits die Halter angebracht und das Teil wird im Wohnzimmer über dem Sofa seinen Platz finden!

Gefahren wird dann nach wie vor mit dem SSP! DAS ist _*"Pure Cycling"*_!!!

G.


----------



## Tonino (5. Juli 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> so ich verabschiede mich aus dem wartezimmer mal
> 
> war vorhin beim lokalen radladen und dort wurde mir ein so unschlagbares angebot gemacht, dass ich es einfach kaufen musste
> 
> ...



Unterschätzt die Bikeläden nicht......mir hat ein lokaler Bikeladen auch ein Angebot gemacht das ich nicht ausschlagen konnte und wenn was am Bike dran ist hat man einen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## thory (5. Juli 2007)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ..
> Wie ist das bei canyon eigtl wenn mal was kaputt geht (und kaputt gehen tut immer was  )?
> wartet man dann wieder ne halbe ewigkeit auf das ersatzteil? Mir ist kürzlich was bei meim scott kaputtgegangen, am tag später (!) hatte ich das ersatzteil in händen....



.. was ist denn dieses "was" das da angenommener Weise kaputt geht? Typischer weise sind das Anbauteile, die man normalerweise sowieso im Keller hat oder im lokalen shop kauft oder es sind Federelment dieser Qualitätshersteller Fox bzw RS die dann sowie zum Importeur müssen. Die Schleife über Canyon dauert da meist schon ein paar Tage länger als diese direkt zu Toxoholic zu schicken.

Und wenn ein Teil vom Rahmen (z.B: Schaltauge) kaputt geht, musste beim lokalen Bikeladen auch viel Glück haben, wenn die das vorrätig haben. Von Canyon kommt das schon innerhalb einer Woche (meines jedenfalls).

Gruss


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2007)

Hier für alle Wartenden ein gscheites Bike mit einer Woche Lieferzeit und einem Rahmen der keine Coladosen Wandstärke hat. Vorne und hinten 140mm Federweg. Und biken macht mehr Spass als die ganze Zeit im Wartezimmer zu sitzen.


----------



## alex2056 (5. Juli 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Mit was hast du bezahlt? Davon hängt es ab, ob du ne Benachrichtigung bekommst oder net.




Also nochmal,

Da meine Bank keine Überweisung in Form von Muscheln bzw. Kartoffeln vornehmen wollte habe ich mich für Geld entschieden, welches dann auch aktzeptiert wurde.
Und von den 5 Kamelen die ich hier rumstehen habe wollte ich mir noch eine Ehefrau kaufen.


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2007)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hier für alle Wartenden ein gscheites Bike mit einer Woche Lieferzeit und einem Rahmen der keine Coladosen Wandstärke hat. Vorne und hinten 140mm Federweg. Und biken macht mehr Spass als die ganze Zeit im Wartezimmer zu sitzen.



Drössiger find ich zu teuer, hätteste den identischen Rahmen und Bike günstiger bei einem Shop in München haben können, wenn es schon kein Canyon sein soll.

Edit: ..vorausgesetzt, du hast das gekauft, vielleicht war das ja auch einfach nur ein statement. Dann finde ich aber echt gut, dass du dies im Canyon Forum kundtust. Und weil das echt doof ist, nehm ich meine Werbung jetzt auch wieder raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, ich habe gar keines !! Aber alle anderen hier im Wartezimmer haben auch keines und deshalb meine Produktalternative.


----------



## AirZonk! (5. Juli 2007)

Grand Canyon 6 - größe M

Bestellt: 09.04

Montage: Kw 26

hab grad nachricht bekommen das mein bike heute (05.07 - kw27) angekommen ist. mehr gibts heute abend!


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2007)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe gar keines !! Aber alle anderen hier im Wartezimmer haben auch keines und deshalb meine Produktalternative.



meist reicht ein Ausrufungszeichen, aber das sind wahrscheinlich die angespannten Nerven vom Warten auf das bike...


----------



## Hanussen (5. Juli 2007)

So, laut Telefonhotline wurde mein Bike gestern verschickt.
Ich habe auch die Tracking-Nr. erfragt, nur: wenn ich die auf der dhl-Seite eingeben kommt "Keine Fehlermeldung definiert für Fehlercode 100" .... was kann das bedeuten? Ich will jetzt nicht nochmal bei Canyon anrufen, ob die Nr. die richtige ist. Im Grunde genommen ist es mir auch egal ob es heute oder morgen kommt - nur hilfreich zu wissen wäre es schon.
Naja, we'll see.


----------



## alex2056 (5. Juli 2007)

Ja bei dhl ist auch irgendwas defekt heute 
Habe die selbe Meldung.
So kann man nur hoffen das unsere Bikes ihren Blindflug bald ( Schadensfrei ) überstanden haben.


----------



## Hanussen (5. Juli 2007)

Ok.
DHL scheint wirklich einige Probleme zu haben. Die Homepage ist auch schon seit Tagen arschlahm.
Also bleibt wirklich mal wieder nichts anderes als hoffen...


----------



## tgrund (5. Juli 2007)

Nachdem hier natürlich eher Posts stehen, wenn man etwas nicht geklappt hat hier mal eine perfekter Ablauf:

- Emailanfrage am 3.Mai wann GC 6.0 geliefert werden kann -> Antwort innerhalb 24h. Antwort: Ende Juni
- Bestellt am 11.05.07 -> Bestellbestätigung per Post vom 12.05.07. Montagetermin KW26
- Montag nach KW26 -> Email: Bike wurde versendet.
- Mittwoch darauf: Auslieferung durch DHL und alles TipTop.
Donnerstag: Regen...
Freitag: Regen? ....
Wochenende: Brauchbares Wetter angesagt. Warte also noch auf den ersten längeren Ausritt.

Grüße aus Karlsruhe


----------



## Hanussen (5. Juli 2007)

tgrund schrieb:


> Nachdem hier natürlich eher Posts stehen, wenn man etwas nicht geklappt hat hier mal eine perfekter Ablauf:
> 
> - Emailanfrage am 3.Mai wann GC 6.0 geliefert werden kann -> Antwort innerhalb 24h. Antwort: Ende Juni
> - Bestellt am 11.05.07 -> Bestellbestätigung per Post vom 12.05.07. Montagetermin KW26
> ...



Fein fein. Beklagen kann ich mich aber eigentlich bisher auch nicht...
Ich wohne auch in der Nähe von Karlsruhe ... dein Bike hat zwei Tage gebraucht - dann wird meins wohl heute doch nicht mehr kommen....
Freue mich aber auch schon aufs gute Wetter am Wochenende ... am Sonntag sogar 26° ... nunja, wir werden sehen - das glaub ich nämlich erst wenn ich die Sonne auch sehe.

Ach ja, DHL sagt mittlerweile: "Keine Daten gefunden."

EDIT: So, DHL war grad da und hat mir ein Paket gebracht. Allerdings nicht von Canyon sondern von Fabial - und zwar Helm und Pedale ... braucht man ja auch. Bike dann wohl morgen.

Bis dann


----------



## kajetan (5. Juli 2007)

tgrund schrieb:


> Nachdem hier natürlich eher Posts stehen, wenn man etwas nicht geklappt hat hier mal eine perfekter Ablauf:
> 
> - Emailanfrage am 3.Mai wann GC 6.0 geliefert werden kann -> Antwort innerhalb 24h. Antwort: Ende Juni
> - Bestellt am 11.05.07 -> Bestellbestätigung per Post vom 12.05.07. Montagetermin KW26
> ...




Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube, ich würde das Rad zurück schicken, wenn es bei Regen nicht funktioniert! Was meinen die Anderen?  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## two wheels (5. Juli 2007)

Hoffentlich löst sich bei Regen nicht die Lackierung/ Decals ab 
Also bei meinem ESX hält alles noch, hab die Regenfähikeit getestet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgrund (5. Juli 2007)

Hmm,
war ja klar, dass ich da ein paar dumme Kommentare zum Thema "Regen" ernte.  

Nun muss ich es doch deutlicher schreiben: Abends habe ich z.Zt. keine Zeit zum Biken. Also nur den Weg zur Arbeit hin und zurück. Und das ist bei Regen in Büroklamotten halt nicht so prickelnd.

TG


----------



## tom23" (5. Juli 2007)

Dann werd doch Bauarbeiter, dann ist es egal  Oder Bademeister....


----------



## sHiMl (5. Juli 2007)

Hi,

endlich ists da! Perfekt und ohne Schäden!! 
Jedoch fehlt gleich mal die Gabelpumpe....


----------



## Hanussen (5. Juli 2007)

sHiMl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> endlich ists da! Perfekt und ohne Schäden!!
> Jedoch fehlt gleich mal die Gabelpumpe....



*auchhabenwill*
Bilder, wir wollen Bilder sehen 
Dass die Gabelpumpe fehlt ist natürlich schlecht ... ich hoffe bei mir ist sie dabei.
Jetzt musst du nur noch schnell das "_demnächst_ ES 5.0" in deinem Profil ändern 
Viel Spass mit dem Rad.


----------



## boomsti (5. Juli 2007)

Mein GC 7.0 is da      

und live schauts no viel besser aus als auf den Fotos  
Also viel spaß noch beim Warten, werd mich dann mal verabschieden vom Wartezimmer und nicht vergessen Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (5. Juli 2007)

Ich werde bekloppt, vor zwei Tagen hieß es an der Hotline: "ESX 7.0 in M, das steht bei mir mit grün im System, Montage in KW 29" ... War mir noch net sicher, heute morgen, freudiger Kaufanruf... "ausverkauft" !!! (ES 7.0 auch...)

   
   

Na super... etz darf ich mich sonst wo umschauen oder ein ESX 8.0 kaufen...
Hat doch schon ewig gedauert mich zu entscheiden....

Obwohl wer weiß wann's und ob's überhaupt gekommen wäre...


----------



## duff987 (5. Juli 2007)

mein Beitrag hat sich auch erledigt, ich nehm alles zurück. Es ist heute gekommen  ich hatte nur keine Mail bekommen.
Bisher hab ich auch noch keine Fehler festestellen können.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. Juli 2007)

boomsti schrieb:


> Mein GC 7.0 is da



Is das wahr?? Wann hast du bestellt? Bei mir steht auf dem Bestellschein, dass 30ste KW wieder welche in die Montage gehen. (ists dann wohl so, dass du eine "Welle" an Lieferung ehr drangekommen bist?)


----------



## AirZonk! (5. Juli 2007)

AirZonk! schrieb:


> Grand Canyon 6 - größe M
> 
> Bestellt: 09.04
> 
> ...



so, bike ist da, alles heile. montage war ein klacks und die angst die ich vor montage und einstellung der oro 18 hatte war unbegründet da man im endeffekt nix einstellen muss. bin ne kleine proberunde gedreht und ich muss sagen das bike ist genial. extrem geile kurvenlage. schaltung und alles andere war auch schon sehr gut eingestellt. 

alles in allem bin ich mit canyon sehr zufrieden. die dazubestellten teile sind alle gekommen und der termin hat auch gepasst (montage 26kw --> lieferung 27kw)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHiMl (5. Juli 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> *auchhabenwill*
> Bilder, wir wollen Bilder sehen
> Dass die Gabelpumpe fehlt ist natürlich schlecht ... ich hoffe bei mir ist sie dabei.
> Jetzt musst du nur noch schnell das "_demnächst_ ES 5.0" in deinem Profil ändern
> Viel Spass mit dem Rad.





Danke. 
Hast auch ein ES 5.0 bestellt? Isn geiles Teil.  


Hier mal ein Vorschaubild: (Den "Rest" gibts dann in der Galerie )






(ich hab grad wirklich keine schwarzen kabelbinder!)


----------



## Nobby2 (5. Juli 2007)

So werde morgen ma nachfragen was mit meinem ESX is... hat von euch schon einer ein ESX diese oder letzte woche bekommen??


----------



## Hanussen (5. Juli 2007)

sHiMl schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hast auch ein ES 5.0 bestellt? Isn geiles Teil.
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein Vorschaubild: (Den "Rest" gibts dann in der Galerie )



Ja, ich hab auch ein ES 5.0 bestellt. Müsste morgen ankommen ... bzw. MUSS morgen ankommen, oder noch besser: WIRD morgen ankommen    

Schönes Bild!


----------



## greenhorn84 (6. Juli 2007)

hi.. hab mir am 22.06 ein esx 8.0 besztellt ...  "Expressbike"   wann kann man damit rechnen wann das teil fertig ist ??  irgendwelche erfahrungen hier zwecks expressbike ??  gruß


----------



## fata (6. Juli 2007)

Heute Post bekommen.
Montage 27(wohl eher nicht)/28KW.
Bis jetzt läuft es gut.
Bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Hanussen (6. Juli 2007)

greenhorn84 schrieb:


> irgendwelche erfahrungen hier zwecks expressbike ??  gruß



Ja, Montag 25.6. ein ES 5.0 als Expressbike bestellt - Mittwoch 27.6. die Nachricht, dass es fertig montiert und versandbereit ist.
Laut Canyon kann ein Expressbike allerdings auch bis zu zwei Wochen dauern...
Ruf doch einfach mal bei der Hotline an und erkundige dich nach dem Status deiner Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justus_Revolver (6. Juli 2007)

I wonder where my TFR8.0 is going nowadays. No tracking code, no information, only charged payment from Visa. Anyways, I would have ridden it faster to my home (1900km) than DHL or whatever is delivering it. I guess. Best to have a beer or two to stay smily.


----------



## unchained (6. Juli 2007)




----------



## Hanussen (6. Juli 2007)

Status: 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von: 	06.07.07 16:16
Vorgang: 	Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum

Am Mittwoch also losgeschickt ... jaja ist klar ...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (6. Juli 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch also losgeschickt ... jaja ist klar ...



Think positiv: Dein letztes Wochenende ohne ein Canyon!


----------



## kupfi86 (6. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht auch mal eine Erfolgsgeschichte:
3.5. bei Canyon angerufen und GC 6.0 bestellt - lt. freundlichem Mitarbeiter in 14 Tagen versandbereit.
5.5. Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, vorr. Liefertermin: KW 28-29
6.5. Email im Postfach: Ihre Bestellung wurde versandt. 

Wow, ich kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## franzf (6. Juli 2007)

kupfi86 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal eine Erfolgsgeschichte:
> 3.5. bei Canyon angerufen und GC 6.0 bestellt - lt. freundlichem Mitarbeiter in 14 Tagen versandbereit.
> 5.5. Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, vorr. Liefertermin: KW 28-29
> 6.5. Email im Postfach: Ihre Bestellung wurde versandt.
> ...


6.5. und das Bike ist immer noch nicht da?!?


----------



## kupfi86 (6. Juli 2007)

haha, man ersetze jeweils das "5." durch "7."

Sonst würde ich das ganze wohl kaum als erfolg werten


----------



## Hanussen (6. Juli 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Think positiv: Dein letztes Wochenende ohne ein Canyon!



Du immer mit deiner scheiss positiven Einstellung      
Nein, also ich hoff ja immernoch, dass es morgen ankommt. Deshalb ja auch letztens meine Frage, ob DHL samstags ausliefert. Mittlerweile bin ich der Auffassung, ja, sie liefern aus ... nur ob mein Bike dabei ist, ist eine andere Frage. Aber wir werden sehen. Wie sagt man so schön: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Doppelt nervig ist es halt, weil ich eigentlich heut noch ein anderes Paket bekommen sollte, dessen Inhalt ich auch gut am Wochenende hätte gebrauchen können ... wenn also morgen nichts kommt, wird das Wochenende nicht so spannend


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (6. Juli 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Du immer mit deiner scheiss positiven Einstellung


----------



## alex2056 (6. Juli 2007)

Hanussen schrieb:


> Status: 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> Status von: 	06.07.07 16:16
> Vorgang: 	Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum
> 
> Am Mittwoch also losgeschickt ... jaja ist klar ...



Ja dann bekommst du es auch morgen so wie ich, so bald beim dhl tracking was drin steht kannst auch damit rechnen das es am Tag darauf kommt 
Ausserdem ist das ja keine Kleinsendung mehr, das zählt als Sperrgut und da sind Lieferzeiten von 2-3 Werktagen völlig in Ordnung. Das ist ja schon alleine von der Abwicklung her viel schwerer. Mir persönlich wäre es heute auch lieber gewesen aber so ist das halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. Juli 2007)

Wow !!!!

Nachdem ich, nach Verfolgung dieses threads, schon das Schlimmste befürchtet hatte... ...kommt's manchmal ganz anders als man denkt...

Am Montag den 02.07.2007(!) war ich in Koblenz im Shop. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich L oder XL nehem sollte. Zudem is' für mich Koblenz so nah, dass das Hinfahren deutlich günstiger ist als der Versand. Nach der Entscheidung zu Rahmenhöhe XL kam dann erstmal die Enttäuschung. Alles was mit ES und ESX anfängt und mind. eine 6 oder höher hat is' in XL ausverkauft. Außer das ES 9. Aber dass lag über meiner absoluten Obergrenze von 2.500 Euronen. Dann die Aussage: "Hier steht noch ein ESX 8 mit Datum von letzter Woche." Darauf hin wurden Nachforschungen innerhalb der Canyon Familie getätigt und siehe da, in KW 29 oder 30 sollen noch mal die allerletzten 25 Stück ESX 8 in rot und XL montiert werden. Also hab ich zugegriffen... Mit dem abgegebenen Montagetermin KW 29/30. Und was sehe ich heute 06.07.2007 um 19:17 in meiem Postfach: Email von Canyon: "wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass ihre Bestellung mit der Auftragsnummer ... in unserem Ladengeschäft zur Abholung bereit steht..." Ich bin baff!!! So wie es aussieht, kann ich am Wochenende mit meinem neuen bike bei Sonnenschein biken gehen...      

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Hanussen (6. Juli 2007)

@alex2056

Danke, das macht mir Mut 
Dass es länger dauert, als eine gewöhnliche Sendung ist ok - 2 Tage. Aber ich finds trotzdem unlogisch, dass die Sendung heute erst im Eingangs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet wurde. Wenn sie doch schon Mittwoch aufgegeben wurde, was war dann gestern?!
Naja gut - will ich auch eigentlich garkeine Antwort drauf. Es ist, wie es ist - hauptsache es kommt heile bei mir an.
Ich bin aber echt mal gespannt, ob DHL morgen kommt und vor allem, WANN DHL morgen kommt. Habe bis um 6 Nachtschicht und irgendwas sagt mir, dass die samstags früher kommen als unter der Woche - d.h. dann wenig Schlaf :-/


----------



## Hanussen (7. Juli 2007)

Es ist da!


----------



## dude2k (7. Juli 2007)

hehe meins auch. von bestellung bis lieferung nur 9 tage. das nenne ich mal express bike 

gruß und frohes kurbeln bei diesem herrlichen wochenendbikewetter


----------



## kupfi86 (8. Juli 2007)

Bei mir waren' gerade mal 5 Tage... großes Lob an Canyon!


----------



## Nobby2 (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo
also mein ESX soll spätestens die kommende woche fertig sein...
Wollte mal fragen was ihr von den Terry Ergon Griffen haltet und wie sie funktionieren... möchte deswegen nicht extra einen neuen Thread erstellen


----------



## TheIF (8. Juli 2007)

*19.12.2006* email: Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung Torque FR 9.0
*07.02.2007* Bestellung KW 18
*25.06.2007* email Wie ist Problem ? 
_das Rad wird in KW 26 zusammengebaut. Uns fehlten bisher noch Komponenten. Diese werden aber zu diesem Termin hier sein, sodass dann die Montage erfolgen kann._
*08.07.2007* = 27/28KW und fortwährend warte


----------



## SBMC-Manni (8. Juli 2007)

Also ich warte auch noch auf mein TFR 9.0.

Hatte am Freitag mal angerufen und mir wurde gesagt dass es fertig zusammengebaut wäre nur das Optitune was ich bestellt hatte ist noch nicht verbaut!

Vorraussichtlich auf nächstes WE soll ich es aber bekommen, was bei mir noch im Rahmen liegt weil ich die näachsten 3 Wochen drauf Urlaub hab...

Gruß, Martin


----------



## alex2056 (9. Juli 2007)

Ach fast vergessen:

*ES IST DA!*

Am 07.07. erhalten. Bin vor lauter Juhu garnicht mehr dazu gekommen
hier bescheid zu geben. Paket war in tadellosem zustand, montage 15 min,
erste Ausfahrt 25km. Ein Traum! 
Da haben sich auch die Scherereien mit
den mangelhaften Infos seitens Canyon gelohnt.
Bild folgt noch, bin grade auf Arbeit ( mit RAd, hehe ).

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wlkr (9. Juli 2007)

@Schnegge

Wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich das Kotzen...
Hab am 7.03. ein ESX XL bestellt. DAMIT SOLLTE ICH AM ANFANG DER LISTE STEHEN!!! 
Ich habe noch keine Nachricht bekommen.
Wie lange kann Verpacken denn dauern.


----------



## GerhardO (9. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen, liebe Freunde!

Am Freitag, den 06.07.2007 klingelte ein freundlicher, gelber Mann an meiner Haustür - und brachte mir das hier:







Mein Leiden hat nun ein Ende. Vom Tag der Bestellung bis Auslieferung dauerte es auf den Tag genau 7 Monate.

Die Lieferung war einwandfrei! Kein einziger Kratzer am Karton, kein Kratzer oder sonstwas am Rad. Alles erstklassig eingestellt und die Funktion top!

Tja, mein geliebtes Sofa hier im Wartezimmer wird nun frei. Da ich es aber arg verraunzt habe, wird es sicherlich kein anderer wollen... 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch bei euch allen, die mich in dieser schweren Zeit begleitet haben, herzlich bedanken! Trotz allen Übels war es eine tolle Zeit, die ich nicht vermissen möchte!

Danke auch für euer Verständnis, wenn ich meine Beiträge wieder mal böse übertrieben habe... 

Nicht zuletzt muss ich mich nun doch auch bei Canyon bedanken! Jungs - ohne eure tatkräftige Unterstützung() hätte ich nieeee so viel Spass hier drinnen gehabt!

Ein Bildchen vom ersten, kleinen Ausflug kommt noch in die Galerie!

Viele Grüße,
euer Gerhard

PS: An alle, die weiter warten müssen: Kopf hoch!


----------



## fitze (9. Juli 2007)

Endlich, es ist vollbracht! Viel Spaß mit dem Radl! Und wehe, du schreibst das sich die Wartezeit gelohnt hat! 

Gruß
Tobi

PS: Was hast du denn mit dem Hinterbau gemacht?


----------



## GerhardO (9. Juli 2007)

Da ist selbstklebende Alufolie drauf. Gibts bei OBI. Gut - Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, dafür ist sie absolut kratzfest!

Die Lackqualität meines ersten Nerve war nicht grad berauschend. Darum hab ich etwas vorgebeugt!


----------



## fitze (9. Juli 2007)

Naja, ab dem dritten Kratzer isses mir dann egal  Wo gehobelt wird fallen nunmal Späne. Ich seh grad das du die zweifach-Hone dran hast. Reicht dir das 32er-Blatt?


----------



## thto (9. Juli 2007)

sauber , es sei dir von herzen gegönnt, nach dem DRAMA !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (9. Juli 2007)

@thto: Merci!

Denke, das 32er reicht erstmal. Immerhin konnte ich damit zwei CC-Radler abhängen, als ich vorm Gewitter geflohen bin!


----------



## Astaroth (9. Juli 2007)

Servus @Traildancer,
wünsch dir viel Spass mit deinem neuen Hobel und lass mal Actionpics folgen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @thto: Merci!
> 
> Denke, das 32er reicht erstmal. Immerhin konnte ich damit zwei CC-Radler abhängen, als ich vorm Gewitter geflohen bin!



Also, ich bin froh, daß ich mir ein 34er drauf gemacht hab. Bringt noch etwas mehr Speed.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Naifab (9. Juli 2007)

So,

heute ist der DHL-Mann auch zu mir gekommen.

Bestellt hab ich am 17.6. (GC 8.0 in SCHWARZ), Bestellbestätigung kam am 18.6., email am 6.7. und am 9.7. das Paket. Liefertermin wie angekündigt (KW 28). Wartezeit ca. 3 Wochen.

Gutes Timing... 

Das heißt, ich werde mein Büro heute mal vor 18 Uhr verlassen und erstmal ausgiebig das neue Rad untersuchen. Bilder gibt´s dann in der Galerie.

Fahren werde ich erst ab dem Wochenende. Zum einen regnet es ständig in Berlin, und zum anderen werden dann noch ein paar leckere Parts montiert (so daß das Rad dann zum GC X.O mutiert    ).

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## renderscout (9. Juli 2007)

Naifab schrieb:


> So,
> 
> heute ist der DHL-Mann auch zu mir gekommen.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt der Herr...wir sehen uns wenns nicht mehr regnet!!!


----------



## gigaflo (9. Juli 2007)

SBMC-Manni schrieb:


> Also ich warte auch noch auf mein TFR 9.0.
> 
> Hatte am Freitag mal angerufen und mir wurde gesagt dass es fertig zusammengebaut wäre nur das Optitune was ich bestellt hatte ist noch nicht verbaut!
> 
> ...



Da hoffe ich für dich und für mich. Hotline hat mir heute gesagt, mein TFR 9.0 würde heute gebaut, die Überlastung bei Canyon wäre aber derzeit so enorm, dass auch fertige bikes teils noch ein paar Tage bis zum Versand brauchen. Über die Dauer vom Versand bis zum Erhalt der Ware wurde sich hier ja auch schon genug beklagt...
Ich rufe jetzt schon täglich an, einfach um mit jemandem darüber zu sprechen.

flo


----------



## alex2056 (10. Juli 2007)

So bin nun endgültig raus, hier noch das Fahrrädle


----------



## Chris B. (10. Juli 2007)

Moin,

mal etwas positives für's Wartezimmer:
mein Kollege bestellte am Dienstag den 03.07 ein ESX 6 in Größe M (voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 29) und kann es sich heute fertig montiert in Koblenz abholen ... 

Gruß an alle Wartenden ...


----------



## TheIF (10. Juli 2007)

TheIF schrieb:


> *19.12.2006* email: Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung Torque FR 9.0
> *07.02.2007* Bestellung KW 18
> *25.06.2007* email Wie ist Problem ?
> _das Rad wird in KW 26 zusammengebaut. Uns fehlten bisher noch Komponenten. Diese werden aber zu diesem Termin hier sein, sodass dann die Montage erfolgen kann._
> *08.07.2007* = 27/28KW und fortwährend warte



*10.07.2007* Kam Email Canyon-Rechnung


----------



## GerhardO (10. Juli 2007)

> 10.07.2007 Kam Email Canyon-Rechnung


Du wirst doch nicht versuchen, meinen Rekord zu brechen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fata (10. Juli 2007)

Heute kam die mail das das Bike Canyon verlassen hat und aufm Weg zu mir ist.


----------



## Nesthor (10. Juli 2007)

so ein neues gesicht im wartezimmer 
Habe gerade mein nerve esx 8 bestellt und jetzt schauen wir mal wie lang die jungs so brauchen


----------



## Nobby2 (10. Juli 2007)

bin mitlerweile in der 6. Woche angelangt (2 Wochen über)... laut canyon soll es diese woche fertig sein... bin gespannt


----------



## greenhorn84 (11. Juli 2007)

so ... hab die mail dass es "versandbereit" ist am freitag erhalten ..  geld wurde gestern überwiesen ..  wie lange kann man (realistischerweise) rechnen  wann ich dass bike bekomme ??( österreich)   irgendwer erfahrungen??   thx anyway


----------



## gigaflo (11. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht versuchen, meinen Rekord zu brechen???



Hallo, ich bin auch noch da. Erster angekündigter Montagetermin für TFR 9.0 auch KW 18 und noch nichts gehört oder gesehen.

flo


----------



## wlkr (11. Juli 2007)

Ich hab's auch versucht, ESX8, erster VMT KW 13, 
aber nun hat der Postbote versucht, was abzugeben


----------



## GerhardO (11. Juli 2007)

Trommelwirbel!!!


----------



## SBMC-Manni (11. Juli 2007)

Mooooooooin!

So, heute morgen mit Canyon telefoniert wegen meinem TFR9.0, ist wohl heute rausgegangen! GEIL *lechts*

Also ihr TFR9.0 Leute, lange kanns nicht mehr gehn!!!


----------



## Aalex (11. Juli 2007)

oha und das obwohl ich es eigentlich storniert hab?!

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Bestellung.
Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland durchschnittlich 1-4 Tage betrÃ¤gt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert.

Sollten Sie zum Zeitpunkt der Anlieferung an der Lieferadresse nicht anzutreffen sein, finden Sie in Ihrem Briefkasten eine Benachrichtigung. Die Ware muss innerhalb der nÃ¤chsten 7 Werktage bei der genannten Postfiliale abgeholt werden.

Zzgl. zum Rechnungsbetrag wird eine NachnahmegebÃ¼hr von â¬ 2,- berechnet.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung!

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen aus Koblenz




naja gut dass es ein Arbeitskollege nimmt,sonst hÃ¤tt ichs zurÃ¼ckgehen lassen mÃ¼ssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (11. Juli 2007)

Schön Jungs! Freu mich für euch!

Aber es freut mich auch irgendwie, dass dieser Zirkus noch immer weiter gehen wird... Neue Namen - aber gleiches Problem!


----------



## thory (11. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Schön Jungs! Freu mich für euch!
> 
> ...D


... ja siehst Du wohl zu das Du auf Dein Radel kommst statt hier in Deinen erfahrungen zu schwelgen....


----------



## fata (11. Juli 2007)

Heute ist es schon gekommen!
Ich war,wie könnt es anders sein, nicht daheim!
Kann ja keiner wissen das die es so ernst meinen mit meiner Lieferung.


----------



## SBMC-Manni (11. Juli 2007)

> Schön Jungs! Freu mich für euch!
> 
> Aber es freut mich auch irgendwie, dass dieser Zirkus noch immer weiter gehen wird... Neue Namen - aber gleiches Problem!



Tja, SSDD

Same Shit Different Day


----------



## nailz (11. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe ihr lyncht mich nicht, aber ich habe am Sonntag 08.07.07 mein ESX8 in Größe S bestellt und habe heute ne Email von Canyon bekommen, dass ich es im Laden abholen kann.
Oh leck, ich freu mich wie Bolle  ! Am Wochenende wird gerockt
Gruß,
der Nailz


----------



## Nobby2 (11. Juli 2007)

So ich darf mich verabschieden habe heute mein ESX 6 abgeholt.... Werd mich woll noch bisschen ans Aufrüsten drann geben wenns Kleingeld stimmt ...DT Swiss LRS, Wurstblinker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (12. Juli 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ... ja siehst Du wohl zu das Du auf Dein Radel kommst statt hier in Deinen erfahrungen zu schwelgen....



Bei der Pisse da draussen??? Nööööööööö - da werd ich ja dreckig!


----------



## mischuer (12. Juli 2007)

Dauert das bei euch auch so lang?

hab Zubehör bestellt am 04.07.07 im Online-Shop.
Und erst heute auf Nachfrage die Rg per eMail erhalten.

Habe bereits 3 bikes bei denen bestellt. Diesbezgl. Lieferschwierigkeiten und das Wartezimmer sind natürlich bekannt.


----------



## Kackfratze (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo

ich hab mir von einem Kollegen ein Canyon empfohlen lassen und laufe nun schon seit einigen Tagen vergeblich zum Briefkasten.

25.06. Bike bestellt (XC5; Expressbike)
26.06. Email: "Rad ist versandfertig"
27.06. Anruf bei Canyon und Bezahlung per Kreditkarte; Info des Mitarbeiter: Versanddauer ca. 1 Woche (Wohnort Schweiz)
29.06. Betrag von Kreditkartenkonto abgebucht

12.07. heutiger Tag und noch keine Reaktion

Nun die Fragen:
- Ihr schreibt, ihr habt eine Mail von Cayon bekommen, wenn das Bike versendet wird. Ist das generell so?
- An die Schweizer: Wie lange hat bei euch die Lieferung gedauert?
- Ich fahr in 2 Wochen in den Urlaub. Was ist wenn das Rad in der Urlaubszeit geliefert wird, wird es dann wieder zurück nach D geschickt?

Gruss
Andi


----------



## johnnyg (12. Juli 2007)

Also ich habe keine Versandbestätigung bei meinem XC5 bekommen, also es sollte wohl generell eine verschickt werden aber wird wohl häufiger vergessen.


----------



## GerhardO (12. Juli 2007)

Hab ich nicht irgendwo auf einer vorherigen Seite mal gelesen, dass bei Kartenzahlung keine Mails verschickt werden 

Nicht wundern! Ergib' Dich in Dein Schicksal und lass dich überraschen!


----------



## greenhorn84 (12. Juli 2007)

canyon schrieb:


> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Ihre bestellung wird noch heute unser Haus verlassen und sollte somit in
> den nächsten Tagen bei Ihnen eintreffen.


yezz!!!!    wie lange sollte das dauern nach österreich??  und wie geht das mit dhl??  thx


----------



## Aalex (12. Juli 2007)

eben der dhl mann dagewesen 

statt dem bestellen GC 8.0 kam ein Nerve Rc 7.0 , natürlich auch für den Preis, tja da wird sich mein Arbeitskollege der das VBike nun haben wollte aber ärgern , gott sei Dank hab ich schon nen bike


----------



## dawncore (12. Juli 2007)

das wird ja immer verrückter, wenn nun schon andere Räder verschickt werden als bestellt? 

Aber wohl zu dem Vorteil des Kollegen, wenn er sich mit dem RC7 anfreunden kann


----------



## Aalex (12. Juli 2007)

nene habs zurückgehen lassen, kann er ja gar nicht bezahlen, ist halt 900 teurer, als das GC


----------



## RonnyS (12. Juli 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @thto: Merci!
> 
> Denke, das 32er reicht erstmal. Immerhin konnte ich damit zwei CC-Radler abhängen, als ich vorm Gewitter geflohen bin!



aber mich nicht als ich über den Golfplatz in Rieden beim Gewitter
Richtung Heimat am Sonntag-Nachmittag --schießen-- mußte !!!!

Viel Spaß Gerhard mit dem neuen Bike - HAPPY TRAILS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stolzaufholz (12. Juli 2007)

So hab jetzt auch ne nette Warte-Anekdote:
Als ich mein XC 6.0 bestellte war von einem Lieferdatum ungefähr jetzt die Rede. Vorletzte Woche am Freiag ruf ich dort mal an und informier mich, wie's ausschaut? Ja, meint er, Radl wurde bereits montiert und sie warten nur auf den Zahlungseingang, dann verschicken Sie es.
Ich hab denen zwar gesagt, sie sollens von der Kreditkarte abbuchen und hab zweimal die Kreditkarteninfos geschickt, aber was solls - das kann man ja vergessen  

Nachdem ich aber jetzt von letzten Donnerstag bis diesen Dienstag auf den Balearen war, hab ich den netten aber ahnungslosen Mitarbeiter gefragt, ob das Rad dann eh nicht kommt, während ich nicht da bin. Ich würde das nämlich gern selbst übernehmen. Mir wurde dann geraten, das Geld zu überweisen, da ich dann den Versandtag selbst bestimmen könnte. Weil sonst ist das Rad ja zu früh in Wien. Gesagt getan.

Dann ließ ich mich ein bisschen in Ibiza braunbruzzeln  , komm wieder nach Wien und ruf mal wieder bei Canyon an. Neue Info: Ja, das Rad ist schon lang fertig, Zahlungseingang da und wurde auch schon versandt... dauert ca. 10 Werktage!!! WAS? Das heißt, das Bike hätte sowieso NIE jetzt schon da sein können. Und ich Koffer verzöger die Lieferung mit der verspäteten Zahlung auch noch mal eine Woche - verdammt! Dabei wird das Wetter bei uns jetzt auch schön langsam wieder besser!

Trotzdem: Ich freu mich schon seeeehr auf mein Baby --> Überleg mir auch schon mal einen Namen für sie...


----------



## GerhardO (13. Juli 2007)

RonnyS schrieb:


> aber mich nicht als ich über den Golfplatz in Rieden beim Gewitter
> Richtung Heimat am Sonntag-Nachmittag --schießen-- mußte !!!!
> 
> Viel Spaß Gerhard mit dem neuen Bike - HAPPY TRAILS



DU AUCH???  Bin aber unten auf der Hauptstrasse gefahren - ging schneller!

@stolzaufholz:


> Überleg mir auch schon mal einen Namen für *sie*...


Nanana - dass Du mir keine Schweinereien machst!


----------



## two wheels (13. Juli 2007)

Kackfratze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab mir von einem Kollegen ein Canyon empfohlen lassen und laufe nun schon seit einigen Tagen vergeblich zum Briefkasten.
> 
> ...



Bei Zahlung per Kreditkarte, gibts definitiv keine Mail und keine Bestätigung.

Ich habe beide male ca 7 Werktage (1.5 Wochen) gewartet und wohne auch in der schönen Schweiz.


----------



## braintrust (13. Juli 2007)

anrufen und dhl-paketnummer geben lassen!


----------



## stolzaufholz (13. Juli 2007)

DHL-Paketnummer funktioniert leider nach Österreich nicht!  
Ich hoffe und hoffe und freu mich schon so wenns endlich kommt. Hoffentlich nicht am Dienstag, sonst seh ich für die Prüfung am Mittwoch schwarz


----------



## stolzaufholz (13. Juli 2007)

@traildancer:
Bevor ich meinem Baby einen Namen geb muss ich mich natürlich mal draufsetzen. Aber ich werds sicher nicht Nerve XC nennen können. Betty oder Betsy wär mal eine Überlegung.

Du bist ja wahrscheinlich eher von Gina oder Jenna oder so ausgegangen


----------



## sHiMl (13. Juli 2007)

So, meine fehlende Gabelpumpe wurde endlich nachgeliefert.
Damit verabschied ich mich dann mal ausm Wartezimmer.


----------



## braintrust (13. Juli 2007)

chantale find ich auch klasse, fürn bike


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (14. Juli 2007)

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal hier im Wartezimmer an!
Gestern in Nerve ESX 7.0 bestellt. Anfang August solls da sein... noch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange hin...  

Bin ja mal gespannt, ist wohl ein Rückläufer, die Bikes waren vor zwei Wochen schon ausverkauft... Oder die haben wieder Kappa... keine Ahnung ist auch egal! Hab gleich wg. Optitune gefragt ob die Federn auch da sind... nach all den leidlichen Erfahrungen hier im Thread...

So long... in freudiger Erwartung

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (15. Juli 2007)

stolzaufholz schrieb:


> DHL-Paketnummer funktioniert leider nach Österreich nicht!
> Ich hoffe und hoffe und freu mich schon so wenns endlich kommt. Hoffentlich nicht am Dienstag, sonst seh ich für die Prüfung am Mittwoch schwarz



Doch tut sie, das Gerücht wird selbst von Canyon verbreitet ... Bleibt aber nur ein Gerücht ...


----------



## Splivke (15. Juli 2007)

Nabend!

Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines ES 5.0. Nur leider fällt die Freude recht bescheiden aus. 

Denn erstens war ich recht angenervt, wie das Rad montiert wurde. Der Zug der  linken Bremse wurde einmal um den Rahmen geschlungen, so das man weder den Lenker richtig montieren konnte, geschweige denn richtig hätte lenken können.

Aber das Problem war recht schnell behoben, Bremse vom Lenker abmontiert und fertig.

Nur dann suchte ich vergeblich nach Pedalen. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob überhaupt welche mitgeschickt werden?! Also ich persönlich meine das diese eigentlich dabei sein sollten. 

Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, schreibe doch in diesen Thread, da ich ja doch noch warten muss 

Nur blöd das jetzt so schönes Wetter ist und ich es nicht fahren kann, echt bitter.

Ja ansonsten noch einen schönen Sonntag!

Gruß Splivke


----------



## greenhorn84 (15. Juli 2007)

sind keine dabei...   schau unter ausstattung..   "auslieferung ohne pedale"


----------



## Splivke (15. Juli 2007)

Ui, jupp, nu seh ik et auch!

Das ja blöd 

Egal, dann werd ich mich mal informieren, welche Pedale ich mir zu legen werde.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Bless Splivke


----------



## two wheels (15. Juli 2007)

Das versteh ich sowieso nicht! Pedale werden jabei gewissen Herstellern nicht mitgeliefert, weil dies Geschmackssache sei.
Ich finde aber einen guten Sattel einiges wichtiger als die Pedalen (ohne geht natürlich auch nicht )


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Juli 2007)

Das ist nicht nur Geschmacks- sondern auch Systemsache. Bist du als Schneebesenfahrer froh, wenn du SPD Pedale bekommst?
Aber richtig: Lieber besserer Sattel, bessere Speichen und bessere Griffe (!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (15. Juli 2007)

Splivke schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines ES 5.0. Nur leider fällt die Freude recht bescheiden aus.
> 
> ...



die Bremse hättest Du nicht demontieren müssen, einfach die Gabel um 360° drehen. Das hattest Du entweder beim Auspacken oder unser Monteur beim Einpacken verdreht. Das Thema gab es hier schon häufiger.

Grüße,

Staabi aus dem Urlaub.


----------



## Splivke (15. Juli 2007)

Joa, das hätte man wohl auch machen können 

Immer diese Noobies  

Schönen Urlaub noch!

Bless Splivke


----------



## braintrust (16. Juli 2007)

roflmao...hauptsache versandbike


----------



## wlkr (16. Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch raus.
Nach über 15 Wochen Verspätung Freitag mein ESX 8, rot, von der Post abgeholt. Alles tip top, nur die Bremsen klingeln ab und an. Da werde ich noch mal rumbasteln  
Ist nach zehn Jahren für mich wieder ein echtes MTB (erstes Federung...). Ich habe es am Samstag um die Rotwand herum getestet. Kinders, Kinders was da alles geht...  
Stufen, Absätze, verblockte Wege egal, einfach Laufen lassen. Wahnsinn!!
Ein paar Knieschützer werde ich mir aber noch kaufen müssen. Das Rad kann's, aber ich noch nicht.


----------



## Splivke (16. Juli 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> roflmao...hauptsache versandbike



Wenn schon, denn schon 

Und heute kommen Pedale aus dem Fachhandel he he he, demnach bin ich auch raus 

Bless Splivke


----------



## xpla (16. Juli 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Doch tut sie, das Gerücht wird selbst von Canyon verbreitet ... Bleibt aber nur ein Gerücht ...



Zusatz: Das Paket geht meistens nach einem Tag an die Grenze und wird dort an die österreichische Post übergeben, erst dort beginnt die Warterei. Einfach unter post.at die ganz normale Trackingnummer die du bekommen hast eingeben und du wirst dann die spärliche Information bekommen, in welchem Verteilerzentrum es sich befindet.


----------



## two wheels (16. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur Geschmacks- sondern auch Systemsache. Bist du als Schneebesenfahrer froh, wenn du SPD Pedale bekommst?
> Aber richtig: Lieber besserer Sattel, bessere Speichen und bessere Griffe (!!!)




Na, dass ist dann wohl Geschmackssache! Mir nützt ein Sattel für 250 SFR nichts, wenn sich mein Hinterteil nicht drauf wohlfühlt! Dann habe ich lieber meinen 60 SFR Bontrager Sattel.
Lenkergriffe, naja, ist auch so ein Thema.


----------



## stolzaufholz (16. Juli 2007)

xpla schrieb:


> Zusatz: Das Paket geht meistens nach einem Tag an die Grenze und wird dort an die österreichische Post übergeben, erst dort beginnt die Warterei. Einfach unter post.at die ganz normale Trackingnummer die du bekommen hast eingeben und du wirst dann die spärliche Information bekommen, in welchem Verteilerzentrum es sich befindet.



Hehe - is mir wurscht - heut hat der Postmann geklingelt und hats mir vor die Wohnungstür gebracht!  
JUHUUU!
Ich hätt mir nicht gedacht, wie groß der Qualitätsunterschied zu meinem alten 500 Hardtail ist. RIESIG. Und dabei konnte ich heute am heißesten Tag des Jahres (hatten 37 Grad in Wien) noch gar nicht gscheit fahren. Aber das kommt noch.
Aber jedenfalls: Ich verabschied mich aus'm Wartezimmer und wünsch den verbleibenden viel Glück!
Das mit der Prüfung am Mittwoch.... hmhmhmmm


----------



## Kackfratze (18. Juli 2007)

Kackfratze schrieb:


> 25.06. Bike bestellt (XC5; Expressbike)
> 26.06. Email: "Rad ist versandfertig"
> 27.06. Anruf bei Canyon und Bezahlung per Kreditkarte; Info des Mitarbeiter: Versanddauer ca. 1 Woche (Wohnort Schweiz)
> 29.06. Betrag von Kreditkartenkonto abgebucht


17.07. Zettel im Briefkasten: Bike ist da! Juhu!
18.07. Bike abgeholt und versucht zusammen zu bauen


----------



## ExtraAction (20. Juli 2007)

Servus!
Hiermit trete ich dem Wartezimmer bei. Hätte ich diesen Thread vorher gefunden, hätte ich mir ein Expressbike ausgesucht! Aber nun ist es passiert. Nerve esx7.0 kann kommen!
18.07.07 Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

es tritt euch ein neuer Canyon-Fan bei. Heute habe ich ein 2006er Torque1 aus dem Outlet bestellt. Schaun wir mal, wann es kommt...


----------



## ultima (21. Juli 2007)

Kann nur gutes berichten
ESX 7.0 am 10/07/ bestellt, Rechnung kam am 11/07 per e mail, Versandbestätigung kam ein paar Tage später mit der Post. 
Und heute 21/07 kam das Bike.
Finde 10 Tage kann man gut mit Leben.


----------



## ExtraAction (21. Juli 2007)

ultima schrieb:


> Kann nur gutes berichten
> ESX 7.0 am 10/07/ bestellt, Rechnung kam am 11/07 per e mail, Versandbestätigung kam ein paar Tage später mit der Post.
> Und heute 21/07 kam das Bike.
> Finde 10 Tage kann man gut mit Leben.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Hui das macht mir ja Hoffnung! Wars nen Expressbike?


----------



## ultima (21. Juli 2007)

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Hui das macht mir ja Hoffnung! Wars nen Expressbike?



Ja war es. Nach ner kleinen Probefahrt kann ich nur sagen WOW !!!!!!


----------



## sn0w (23. Juli 2007)

Servus Leutz,

Nach fast 3 Monaten ab der Bestellung hat das warten nun endlich ein Ende.
Heute war der Postmann bei mir in der Firma und hatte mein XC 5.0 dabei.
Nur blöd, das ich keine Benachrichtigung erhalten hatte.
Bestellt hatte ich per Nachnahme.

Morgen hole ich es dann vom Depot ab .
Ich kanns ja schon gar nicht mehr erwarten.


Greetz,
sn0w


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (23. Juli 2007)

@ultima:

Glückwunsch, habe mein ESX 7.0 am 13.07.07 bestellt...
Schriftliche Bestätigung kam am 16.07.07... Es wird diese Woche montiert und nächste Woche verschickt... hatte aber Optitune... dauert wohl damit immer bissl länger...


----------



## xpla (24. Juli 2007)

So,

dann bin ich mal wieder im Wartezimmer ...

Canyon Nerve ES 6.0 -> Hinterradnabe defekt, vordere Laufrad hatte bereits beim Auspacken nen Seitenschlag, Bremsscheiben "eiern" (Hochschlag) !!!!! (das muß man sich mal geben) und haben einen assymetrische breite, sprich auf einer Seite sind sie plan und auf der anderen Seite ist die Verteilung des Metalls nicht plan (macht den Eindruck es wäre ein Seitenschlag der Scheibe, ist aber die Materialverteilung). Dadurch extremes quitschen der Bremse und das nicht bei Nässe ...

Tja, super Canyon, aber gut, dass das Bike vorher von Canyon probe gefahren wurde ... und super, dass ihr keinen Ersatz schicken könnt, nicht mal Ersatzscheiben, damit ich mir einfach einen Laufradsatz ausborgen könnte!


----------



## djsouth2004 (24. Juli 2007)

So nun reihe ich mich auch mal hier ein!
Also habe mir heute das ESX 6.0 bestellt!
Sie checken jetzt noch ob ich bzw meine Mutter kreditwürdig ist, und wenn ja dann gehts ohne probleme, ich kann den vollen Preis nämlich erst im September bezahlen!Aber mal hoffen das alles klappt dann dürfte ich in KW 31-32 das teil heir haben


----------



## ExtraAction (24. Juli 2007)

Heute MIESE NACHRICHTEN BEKOMMEN! Das ESX7.0 ist ausverkauft sowohl in grün als auch grau.. sprich komplett. Erst wieder ab nächstes Jahr zu haben. SHICE! Jetzt muss ich ersma mich neu sammeln =( wer will mir sein grünes esx7.0 schenken? 

18.07.07 Bestellung.
24.07.07 Telefonanruf: ESX7.0 ausverkauft bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Juli 2007)

Juhu:

Samstag bestellt und heute bekam ich schon eine Mail, dass das Torque auf dem Weg zu mir ist .


----------



## ExtraAction (24. Juli 2007)

GZ Kalle =) 

So ich hab eben das Nerve ESX8 bestellt.. zwar nicht in grün aber schwarz geht auch klar. 

18.07.07 Bestellung ESX7.0
24.07.07 Telefonanruf: ESX7.0 ausverkauft bis nächstes Jahr
24.07.07 Bestellung ESX8.0


----------



## vanmaxis (24. Juli 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Juhu:
> 
> Samstag bestellt und heute bekam ich schon eine Mail, dass das Torque auf dem Weg zu mir ist .



welches Torque ist es den weil ich will mir auch eins bestellen (Torque 9.0)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Vanmaxis,

entschuldige - ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass es zu Verwechslungen kommen könnte, wenn ich nicht das Modell angebe. Es handelt sich um ein Torque 1 2006 aus dem Outlet. Aber vielleicht hast du mit einem Expressbike ja ebensoviel Glück wie ich .

Viel Erfolg,


----------



## hon1g (25. Juli 2007)

am montag überwiesen, mal schauen wann es ankommt ))


----------



## bliz2z (25. Juli 2007)

Ich hol morgen mein Torque direkt bei Canyon ab. 1000km Autobahn  Aber will nicht nochmal ein kaputtes per Post bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blastermind (25. Juli 2007)

So heute Nachricht von der Werkstatt bekommen!
Mein hoffentlich NEUES Bike wird 31KW montiert und dann direkt verschickt 

-> klick


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. Juli 2007)

GOOD NEWS!

Grand Canyon 7.0 schwarz, (L) im Laden am 26. Juni bestellt.
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 30./31.KW
Heute (30.KW) - Mail erhalten, dass mein Bike seit heute auf dem Weg zu mir ist.   

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es die Reise gut übersteht!

Euer Tipp? Freitag oder Samstag bis Raum Osnabrück?  

MfG.


----------



## franzf (25. Juli 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Euer Tipp? Freitag oder Samstag bis Raum Osnabrück?


Pass lieber auf! Mir hat der nette Canyon-Mitarbeiter auch gesagt ca. 3-4 Tage Laufzeit, hat dann nur 24h (exakt ) gedauert, und ich hatte natürlich das Geld für de Nachnahme noch nicht parat ...
Nur ist das natürlich ein Extremfall...

Also rechne einfach mit Samstag, dann ist die Freude größer wenn es schon früher kommt


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (25. Juli 2007)

ESX 7.0 am 13.07 bestellt
Bestätigung 16.07
heute (25.07) kam die Mail das mein Bike auf dem Weg zu mir ist!!!!
Super kann ich da nur sagen... 2 Wochen Lieferzeit finde ich total in Ordnung, sogar mit Optitune!!! Am WE werden Trails geräubert...

Drückt mir die Daumen das alles am Bike heil ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juli 2007)

juhu. gestern bekam ich wie gesagt die email, dass das rad rausgegangen ist und heute war es schon da. nur leider war ich nicht da. naja morgen ist ja auch noch ein neues tag. mmm samstag bestellt und mittwoch geliefert.. neuer rekord?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2007)

So ich muss mir mal selbst antworten:

Das Torque ist da!

Heute morgen ging es zur Post... das Packet passte gerade so ins Auto.

Zu Hause war das Bike in null-komma-nichts aufgebaut.





Leider komme ich erst in ein paar Tagen zum Testen, weil dann erst der Pearl Dämpfer und die Pedale eintreffen.

Also ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass es bei euch auch so schnell mit der Lieferung klappt.   

Ich bin raus.


----------



## weslake_V12 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bikerz!

ich kann mich nicht beklagen:

CANYON ES 6 bestellt am: 09.07.2007
bestellung nochmal geringfügig geändert am: 10.07.2007
Bike fertig montiert + Zahlungsaufforderung per mail erhalten am: 12.07.2007
bike bezahlt am: 12.07.2007 (Auslandsüberwiesung)
bike erhalten am 24.07.2007

= Lieferzeit 12 Tage nach WIEN ab Zahlungsaufforderung!  

Alles sauber montiert, bloß Laufräder und Lenker montiert und los gings!
Konnte bisher leider nur einen kleinen Funktionstest machen - aber es scheint auf den ersten Blick alles zu funktionieren.


----------



## thory (26. Juli 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> So ich muss mir mal selbst antworten:
> 
> Das Torque ist da!
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß mit Deiner Errungeschaft und hoffentlich erfüllt es Deiner Erwartungen!

Sollte das Radel nicht ins Auto passen - einfach das Dach aufschneiden:





Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

nochmal vielen Dank, für deine Beratung. Du hast mir sehr geholfen und mein erster Eindruck ist super .

Leider fahre ich kein Smart Cabrio. Aber der Bikeguard Karton hat zum Glück gerade so ins Auto gepasst .

In freier Wildbahn: 




Schöne Grüße

Maximilian


----------



## djsouth2004 (26. Juli 2007)

So habe heute die Mail bekommen das mein ESX 6 schon fertig ist, 1 Woche ehr als erwartet!Nur muss ich das schreiben wegen Finanzkauf noch morgen rausschicken und hoffen das ein Finanzkauf geht!Weiß jemand wie lange sowas dauert bis die das mit den schreiben geprüft haben und das Bike versendet wird?Ich hoffe ich krieg ne antwort  Freu mich schon tierisch hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExtraAction (26. Juli 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Nur muss ich das schreiben wegen Finanzkauf noch morgen rausschicken und hoffen das ein Finanzkauf geht!Weiß jemand wie lange sowas dauert bis die das mit den schreiben geprüft haben und das Bike versendet wird?



also bei mir hats beim ersten mal prüfen nach Versenden der Unterlagen 3-4 Tage gedauert, bis ich eine Absage hatte =) War allerdings nur, weil ich den Gewerbenachweis nicht mitgeschickt hab. Bei der zweiten Prüfung hab ich heute nachgehakt und die haben die Unterlagen seit gestern. Heute wussten Sie noch nichts von ihrem/meinem Glück. Geht eigentlich relativ flott.


----------



## djsouth2004 (26. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Antwort!Ich muss es ja meine Eltern machen lassen da noch nicht volljährig und von finanzierung auch nicht wirklich ahnung 
Naja hoffe das es alles klappt, und ich nächste woche vllt schon mein bIke da hab!Melden die sich von der Bank per Brief oder regelt Canyon das?Also auch mit dem versand und so weiter nachdem die von der Bank grünes licht geben schicken die das Bike los?


----------



## ExtraAction (26. Juli 2007)

Canyon haben mir am Tel gesagt, dass mein Bike fertig montiert und die Rechnung gestern per Post rausgegangen sei. Sobald die Bank bei Canyon grünes Licht gibt, soll das Bike versendet werden. Hört sich eigentlich gut an und ich hab Hoffnungen, mein Bike nxt week zu bekommen =p


----------



## Nesthor (27. Juli 2007)

so gestern is mein ESX 8 endlich gekommen....

ordentlicher kratzer und lackfehler dran - aber das jetz umzutauschen,dafür ist mir die Zeit zuschade die dadurch verloren geht...von den sachen die sie vergessen haben mitzuschicken (an zubehör das ich bestellt hatte) mal ganz zu schweigen....

merke,einmal versandhändler und nie wieder


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. Juli 2007)

Ich darf mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden!

Gestern ist mein GC 7.0 angekommen - am Karton waren keinerlei "Gebrauchsspuren"  zu sehen, was gleich sehr beruhigte.  

Bike war schnell zusammengebaut. Das einzige Problem das ich hatte, waren die Katzenaugen runter zu bekommen.  

Das Bike steht sauber und frei von Mängeln da. Nix quitscht, nix hakt oder schleift. Bin sehr sehr glücklich. Ausserdem kam das Bike 1-2 Wochen früher als gedacht.

Jetzt fahr ich erstmal los und hol mir Pedale und einen stärkeren Magneten für mein VDO MC 1.0 Da tut sich nämlich kontaktmäßig garnix..
Fotos folgen in der Galerie.

Viel Glück noch den wartenden.


----------



## Stefan1203 (28. Juli 2007)

Habe am 16.07. in Koblenz mich nach einer super Beratung und Probefahrt für ein Nerve XC 7.0 entschieden. Montagetermin sollte KW 32 sein. Bike wurde dann aber schon in KW 29 geliefert. Alles supergut gelaufen. Versand und Bike 1a.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

all denen, die mega-lange auf ihr Canyon Bike und im speziellen auf das Torque FR8 warten mussten, mÃ¶chte ich meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme ausrichten!

Aber irgendwas habt ihr falsch gemacht?!  

Ihr hÃ¤ttet auf die âExpressâ â Bikes warten sollen.  

Ich habe am Samstag, den 21.07.2007 ein Torque FR8 (GrÃ¶Ãe M) bestellt und am Mittwoch, den 25.07.2007 hatte ich es schon!    

Das sind gerade mal 4 Tage und nicht wie bei einigen von euch 4 Monate.


Also bisher kann ich nur Gutes Ã¼ber Canyon berichten


----------



## torti_73 (29. Juli 2007)

...dann geselle ich mich auch mal in das Canyon Wartezimmer!

Habe am 23. Juli mir das Canyon Yellowstone 5.0 bestellt.
Soll in KW 32/33 fertig sein und gehört wohl zum letzten Kontingent 2007.

Bin also riesig gespannt ob´s klappt!

Die Beratung bei Canyon war auf jeden Fall einwandfrei. 
Ab der Rest auch so gut ist wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## studentx600 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

ich hatte für meine Freundin ein XC5 Größe M mit VMT KW32 bei Canyon bestellt. Soweit so gut. Vorgestern habe ich mal aus Interesse angerufen ob es denn wohl pünktlich fertig wird. Dann die Hiobsbotschaft: Das Rad ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Es soll bei der Bestellung zu einer Überschneidung gekommen sein. Dann frage ich mich nur, wieso ich anrufen muss, um diese Info zu bekommen, bzw. warum Canyon nicht auffällt, dass sie eine Anzahl von Rädern ausliefern wollen, die sie nicht auf Lager haben....??!
Jedenfalls habe ich die Bestellung jetzt auf ein WCX 7 umstellen müsseb, um im Bike-Urlaub nicht auf ein Fully verzichten zu müssen.

Es ist schon interessant, wieviel Einsatz der Käufer bei Canyon zeigen muss, um letztendlich ein Fahrrad zu bekommen. Das war jetzt das vierte Rad, dass ich bei Canyon kaufe. Bei zwei Rädern kam es zu Problemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juli 2007)

um jetzt mal keinen neuen thread aufmachen zu müssen frage ich einfach mal das nach, was mich schon lange beschftigt:

wenn ih ein bike bei canyon bestelle, zb ein grand canyon 9.0 und ich einige änderungen an der ausstattung haben möchte, wie zb die fox 32 fx gegen ne reba wc austauschen und die xt kurbel gegen ne xtr!

wie teuer wird das dann oder geht das überhaupt???

vielen dank, jungs


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (29. Juli 2007)

@der yeti:
dachte canyon macht keine extra würstchen...

@all
darf mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden, gestern mein ESX 7.0 von der Post geholt... Kommentar der Schaltertussi: "Für des Geld hätte ich mir ein Auto kaufen können..."  

Karton war ohne Mängel... Bike ausgepackt, zusammengesteckt... man hab ich geschwitzt... !!! Niemand der was hält... bloß keinen Kratzer... aber nachdem ich des Schaltwerk ausm Weg gestellt hab passte auch das Hinterad rein... Probefahrt... goil... behalt ich! Aber die Reflektoren gehören verboten... bis ich die Dinger abgefrimmelt hab... Bike ist 1A verarbeitet... Hut ab! Bin echt happy! Thx Canyon...

Grad eben ne kleine Tour gemacht, kommt schon echt spassig bergab, und bergauf muss man sich net quälen...

In demm Sinne... viel geduld an alle die noch warten... hier paar Eindrücke... (da wars noch sauber)









So long...


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juli 2007)

kann mir jemand was 100 prozentiges sagen bezüglich änderungen machbar oder nicht?


----------



## unchained (29. Juli 2007)

änderungen definitiv NICHT machbar


----------



## djsouth2004 (29. Juli 2007)

Auch nen geiles teil FX-Rider!


----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was 100 prozentiges sagen bezüglich änderungen machbar oder nicht?



Änderungen sind unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen machbar.

Z.B. wenn du statt einer 11-32 Kassette eine 11-34er haben willst.
Das ist dann vom Preis her auch nicht die Welt, da du nur den Austausch zahlen musst. (15,- Euro).

Bei anderen Anbauteilen, die nicht im normalen "Canyon-Lieferprogramm" enthalten sind, musst du die Parts zusätzlich kaufen und den Umbau bezahlen.

Um genau zu erfahren, wie das in deinem speziellen Fall aussieht, würde ich einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen.

Ich würde aber sagen, dass deine Wünsche zu exklusiv sind und du z.B. beim Wechsel der Gabel deine Wunschgabel hinzukaufen musst. Die Originalgabel kannst du ja dann über eBay oder so wieder verkaufen.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (29. Juli 2007)

achjo ich verstehe, danke euch


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (30. Juli 2007)

@djsouth2004:

danke... finde ich auch... etz muss ich nur noch besser werden!


----------



## ExtraAction (30. Juli 2007)

Gerade nochmal nachgefragt, wie es aussieht: wird "die Tage" verschickt. Hab gefragt, ob es denn nicht wie letzte Woche angegeben schon fertig sei.. "Ja, schon, aber das Verschicken dauert halt manchmal 1-2 Tage länger..." 

mpf


----------



## hon1g (31. Juli 2007)

heute is mein es 6.0 gekommen! 

verpackung gut, keinerlei schäden top 1a zustand!


----------



## djsouth2004 (31. Juli 2007)

So heute nochmal erkundigt,und mit der finanzierung klappt es, nach Canyons aussage wird mein ESX 6.0 morgen bzw übermorgen verschickt!Man freu ich mich schon


----------



## xstephanx (1. August 2007)

Juhuuuuu,
hab Heute die Bestellbestätigung für mein Torque Frx 9.0 bekommen!!Die E-mail hab ich am Samstag abgeschickt und Heute ist eben die Bestätigung gekommen.

Montagetermin ist in KW 32/33

Wenn das jetzt alles so funktioniert, wärs echt perfekt.
Woah, wie ich mich freue!!

lg,
stephan


----------



## behles (2. August 2007)

Muss mich jetzt aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden

Beim Canyon Yellowstone 5.0 schwarz ist heute verschickt worden.

Bestellt habe ich es am 26.06.07 nach rund 5 Wochen Wartezeit

Jetzt hoffe ich nur das es heil ankommt

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## djsouth2004 (4. August 2007)

Edit: Habs heute bekommen und zwar heil!Hier mal ein Handy foto!


----------



## xstephanx (7. August 2007)

Yeah, hab Heute die Rechnung für mein FRX bekommen , also gehts Morgen gleich ab  zur Bank, Geld überweisen und dann is es bald da !

Kanns echt nimmer erwarten.... 

schönen tag noch


----------



## torti_73 (9. August 2007)

Ich hab´s!! Endlich!
Vor zwei Wochen 23.07. Yellowstone 5.0 bestellt.
07.08. Mail: Bike ist ready! 08.08. Glücklicher Besitzer!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das richtige Wetter....

Gruss
torti_73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamtchu (9. August 2007)

Ich hab für mein Yellowstone 5.0 am 16.07. die Bestellbestätigung bekommen, ist aber leider noch nicht da. Das YS 3.0 meiner Freundin ist aber schon da, Bestellbestätigung 21.07., gestern gekommen. 
Zum Glück haben sich meine sorgen über Verarbeitung bzw schlampige Montage als unberechtigt herausgestellt. Das Bike ist super, Räder rein, Lenker dran fertig.

Ich hoffe bei meinem läuft auch alles so glatt ab.


----------



## ExtraAction (10. August 2007)

Huuh ich kann mich verabschieden, bzw. schon vor einer Woche! Aber vor lauter Arbeit und Ausfahrten mit meinem neuen Bike hatte ich keine Zeit hier mal zu posten =)

18.07.07 Bestellung ESX7.0
24.07.07 Telefonanruf: ESX7.0 ausverkauft bis nächstes Jahr
24.07.07 Bestellung ESX8.0
02.08.07 Lieferung ESX8.0

Bike in 1a Zustand, Testfahrten waren der Hammer, ich würd jedes Mal wieder bei Canyon bestellen.

Alles Gute allen Wartenden: die Warterei lohnt sich!


----------



## njefsky (13. August 2007)

I 've paid for mine canyon XC on the 30 july 2007.
Bike was ready to send on the 24 july 2007.
And even today the bike is not dilivered. 
More than 2 weeks!!!  Belgium is not that far! duh?

please feel free to answer in german, I understand it quite well but find it difficult to write.


----------



## njefsky (16. August 2007)

Ehr ist dar!
Finaly!

Greet Bike!


----------



## xstephanx (17. August 2007)

yeah, mein TORQUE FRX 9.0 ist grad eingetrudelt! ich freu mich wie n wahnsinniger  !- bestellung, versand usw.. hat alles problemlos funktioniert.

jetzt müsste es nur noch schön wetter sein 

danke canyon


----------



## Roitherkur (21. August 2007)

War das ein XC Pro aus dem Outlet? Wie is es? Hab auch eins bestellt.


----------



## Power-Valve (22. August 2007)

Hi an alle im Wartezimmer...

Hab am 20.8. auch nen XC 7.0 Pro im Outlet bestellt, mal schauen wann es kommt...

Bis dahin muss mein Klassiker noch herhalten...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roitherkur (22. August 2007)

Habt ihr es beide in "Black Pearl". Ist das eine Lackierung? Gibts dazu Erfahrungswerte? Siehts gut aus? Auf dem kleinen Bild kann man nicht wirklich  viel erkennen. 

Hab übrigens gestern die Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Montagetermin ist KW 35/36 was mich bissl verwundert. Dachte eigentlich das die gleich verschickt werden.


----------



## Power-Valve (22. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Habt ihr es beide in "Black Pearl". Ist das eine Lackierung? Gibts dazu Erfahrungswerte? Siehts gut aus? Auf dem kleinen Bild kann man nicht wirklich  viel erkennen.
> 
> Hab übrigens gestern die Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Montagetermin ist KW 35/36 was mich bissl verwundert. Dachte eigentlich das die gleich verschickt werden.



Black Pearl war die einzige Option. Hauptsache schwarz.

Liefertermin: Ich hatte vorher angerufen... Sofort geliefert werden nur Express Bikes. Die im Outlet werden genau wie andere Bikes "frisch" zusammengebaut. Bei mir steht auch 35/36KW. 

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (22. August 2007)

Hoffentlich siehts gut aus.


----------



## Power-Valve (22. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Hoffentlich siehts gut aus.


 
Hab gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad eben das Haus verlassen hat... Das waeren ja dann gerade mal drei Tage anstatt zwei Wochen...

Schaun mer mal... muss heute frueher Feierabend machen und Geld holen wg. Nachnahme.


----------



## Roitherkur (22. August 2007)

Hab meins auch am 20. bestellt und noch keine Versandbestätigung. Hoffentlich kommt noch was 

Will auf jeden Fall Bilder sehen wenns soweit ist. 

Wie seht ihr das eigentlich, ich finde den Preis mehr als Fair, auch wenn teilweise 06er Teile verbaut sind. Aber so schlimm ist das nicht oder? Müsste man in % angeben wie hoch die Ersparnis bei dem XC 7.0 ist, was würdet ihr sagen? Einen wirklichen Originalpreis gibts ja nicht oder? Waren das Messeaufbauten?


----------



## Power-Valve (22. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Hab meins auch am 20. bestellt und noch keine Versandbestätigung. Hoffentlich kommt noch was
> 
> Will auf jeden Fall Bilder sehen wenns soweit ist.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das eigentlich, ich finde den Preis mehr als Fair, auch wenn teilweise 06er Teile verbaut sind. Aber so schlimm ist das nicht oder? Müsste man in % angeben wie hoch die Ersparnis bei dem XC 7.0 ist, was würdet ihr sagen? Einen wirklichen Originalpreis gibts ja nicht oder? Waren das Messeaufbauten?


 
Ich schaetze Gabel und Parts waren halt noch ueber und an die 08er Bikes kommen natuerlich 08er Parts. Also muss das Lager leer und es werden mal nen paar Sondermodelle kreiert. 
Die Ersparnis belaeuft sich auf jeden Fall irgendwo zw. 200 und 400 Euro.

Wie auch immer, gibt viel Bike fuers Geld...


..meins koennte dann ja noch vor dem Wochenende ankommen... gut, dass ich noch nichts vorhatte...


----------



## Roitherkur (22. August 2007)

Aber gabs den Rahmen 07? Bei welchem Modell?


----------



## Power-Valve (22. August 2007)

gute Frage... das kann uns wohl nur Staabi erklaeren:

*XC Pro:* Nerve XC Race, New Fact8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset.

*XC "normal": *New Fact8 XC, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Size Tubeset

...ich schaetze mal, der Rahmen ist gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (22. August 2007)

Hat sich an der Geometrie zu den aktuellen was geändert?


----------



## Power-Valve (22. August 2007)

da kann ich nur raten:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das XC Pro dieselbe Geometrie hat. Allerdings veraendert diese sich natuerlich wenn die Gabel auf mehr als 100mm Federweg gestellt wird. Mehr als 120mm machen da wahrscheinlich kaum Sinn, sonst steht die Gabel zu flach. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3974173&postcount=651

Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## Power-Valve (23. August 2007)

Das war es. Kurzer Aufenthalt im Wartezimmer. Hier die Chronologie:

Montag, 20.08.2007: Nachmittags nach kurzem Zoegern nen Nerve Pro XC 7.0 bestellt...

Dienstag, 21.08.2007 morgens: Schriftliche Bestellbestaetigung im Briefkasten gefunden... Montagetermin: 35/36 KW...

Mittwoch, 22.08.2007 nachmittags: Email: Ihr Fahrrad wurde soeben versandt...

Donnerstag, 23.08.2007: Morgen mit Bargeld extra frueher in die Firma gefahren, nicht dran geglaubt. Aber heute um halb neun stand der DHL Fahrer mit nem grossen Karton vor der Tuer.

Fazit: Viel schneller geht es nicht. Ich hatte auf Anfang September "gehofft"...

...muss heute eher Feierabend machen ;-)

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roitherkur (23. August 2007)

Wow Glückwunsch! Hab noch immer keine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Aber irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass Canyon öfter mal keine verschickt. Stimmt das? 

Ach und bitte bitte bitte Fotos machen! Bitte


----------



## Power-Valve (23. August 2007)

Ach so: Nachtrag zur Klaerung:

Das Black Pearl ist, tja, einfach nur schwarz...
Auf dem Rahmenoberzug steht NERVE XC 9.0
Ausserdem sind vorne und hinten 2.25er Nobby Nics montiert.

Und noch was: Im Karton lag ein handgeschriebener Zettel: "Hinterbau rechts unten Lackschaden". Hab ihn allerdings noch nicht gefunden. Was solls, heute abend wird es eingestuerzt, aeh, eingefahren. 

Muss mal die Kamera suchen...

Uwe


----------



## Roitherkur (23. August 2007)

Matt schwarz oder glänzend? Lackierung oder Pulverbeschichtung? Oder ist es genau die Farbe wie das 9er aktuell auf der Website abgebildet ist?


----------



## Power-Valve (23. August 2007)

auf dem Bild sieht das 9.0er gleich aus... Halt schwarz glaenzend. Heisst aber anders. Die Oberflaeche sieht nach Pulverbeschichtung aus, nicht ganz glatt...

hier die Pics...


----------



## Roitherkur (23. August 2007)

OK danke für die Pics! Jetzt heissts warten und hoffen das die Grösse passt.


----------



## Power-Valve (23. August 2007)

laut Neurad Montage Service Zertifikat ist meins schon am 16.8. zusammengebaut worden. Musste also nur noch verschickt werden.

Ich drueck dir die Daumen...


----------



## Roitherkur (23. August 2007)

Ah OK dann wirds wohl noch bis nächste Woche dauern. Also mindestens. Und gefällts dir? Also optisch und von der Verarbeitung etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (23. August 2007)

steht schon nett da. Verarbeitung ist sauber, kein Wunder, der Grossteil besteht ja "nur" aus hochwertigen Anbauteilen. Der Rahmen ist auch sauber verarbeitet, schoene Schweissnaehte etc. Nur der "Lack" hat ne ganz leicht rubbelige Oberflaeche. Das ist aber bei Pulverbeschichtungen normal. Dafuer kann so eine Pulverbeschichtung auch ne Menge ab...


Eins stoert mich allerdings: Normal tausche ich ich die Betaetigung fuer Vorder- und Hinterradbremse. Also Vo-Bremse rechts, wie beim Motorrad. Hier kann ich aber nicht einfach Zuege umhaengen oder die Bremshebel tauschen. Muss mal mit dem Fahrradhaendler meines Vertrauens sprechen...

Da kann aber keiner was fuer...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. August 2007)

Hallo,



Power-Valve schrieb:


> Eins stoert mich allerdings: Normal tausche ich ich die Betaetigung fuer Vorder- und Hinterradbremse. Also Vo-Bremse rechts, wie beim Motorrad. Hier kann ich aber nicht einfach Zuege umhaengen oder die Bremshebel tauschen. Muss mal mit dem Fahrradhaendler meines Vertrauens sprechen...



doch, das geht bei der Avid eigentlich recht einfach. Den "Splint" für die Druckpunktverstellung herausziehen, Hebel abschrauben und vertauscht um 180° gedreht wieder montieren, Druckpunktverstellung wieder montieren, fertig.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Power-Valve (23. August 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Michael

Schon erledigt! Danke fuer den Tipp... Hinterher hab ich es sogar in der Bedienungsanleitung gefunden.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Astaroth (23. August 2007)

Servus,
ich warte seit heute auf ein Torque FRX 9.0 !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Roitherkur (24. August 2007)

@ Power-Valve

Bist du gestern noch gefahren? Wie fährt sich das Teil, wie ist die Sitzposition? Gestreckt, bequem? 

So wie es aussieht dauerts bei mir noch länger. Hab noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen 

@mstaab

Stimmt es das manchmal keine Versandbestätigungen verschickt werden? Hab das hier irgendwo gelesen. Bzw. das nur bei Kreditkartenzahlung welche verschickt werden.


----------



## Power-Valve (24. August 2007)

jepp, sind gestern noch nach Feierabend im Deister gewesen. 30km und knapp 800hm. Einige steile Wurzeltrails drin. Schon nen Mega-Unterschied zu meinem alten Hardtail mit der Marzzochi Z2Bomber...

Sitzposition ist aufrechter als auf meinem alten Bike, allerdings noch recht sportlich. Die Tage kommen aber noch Ergongriffe dran, gestern sind mir schon wieder die Haende eingeschlafen.

Bremsen sind nach dem ersten Einbremsen auch sehr nett. Wenig Handkraft und gut zu dosieren.

Die Gabel macht nen guten Job, der wahlweise einstellbare groessere Federweg ein Segen auf verblockten Trails...

Morgen geht's weiter 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roitherkur (24. August 2007)

Hat das Dämpfersetup gut geklappt? Ich hab gehört das bei manchen Nerves das Ventil schlecht zu erreichen ist!? Irgendwas war doch da...

Aber danke schonmal für die Eindrücke! Jetzt halt ichs langsam nimma aus.


----------



## Power-Valve (24. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Hat das Dämpfersetup gut geklappt? Ich hab gehört das bei manchen Nerves das Ventil schlecht zu erreichen ist!? Irgendwas war doch da...
> 
> Aber danke schonmal für die Eindrücke! Jetzt halt ichs langsam nimma aus.


 
Im ausgefederten Zustand bekommt man den recht dicken Anschluss der Pumpe nicht drauf. Also Sattel etwas runter, drauflehnen, dass es etwas einfedert, dann geht's. Ist nicht sooo tragisch. Werde mir aber mal nen Winkelaufsatz aus dem Autozubehoer holen...

Am besten geht es zu zweit, wenn sich einer draufsetzt...


----------



## Roitherkur (24. August 2007)

OK danke. 

Aller letzte Frage, versprochen 

Hattest du Gelegenheit das Rad zu wiegen? Was wiegt es ca.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (24. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> OK danke.
> 
> Aller letzte Frage, versprochen
> 
> Hattest du Gelegenheit das Rad zu wiegen? Was wiegt es ca.?


 
Nope. Hab auch gar keine Waage ;-) Mein Gewicht schaetze ich immer, je nachdem welches Loch am Guertel gerade aktuell ist...

Aber mal von den 11,8 kg ausgegangen vom "normalen" XC 7.0... Die Talas Gabel wiegt etwa 230g mehr als die "normale".
Da waeren wir bei 12,0 kg. Nen paar Gramm noch zw. LX Kurbel und XT Kurbel, allerdings sind die Felgen wieder nen paar Gramm leichter...

Ist doch eigentlich egal, solange es nicht 15 kg wiegt...


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roitherkur (24. August 2007)

Der Dämpfer wirgt sicherlich auch nochmal bisschen mehr weil mehr Federweg. Allerdings ist auf unserem ein X0 Schaltwerk anstatt X9 verbaut. Das spart sicher auch nochmal 30g


----------



## Power-Valve (24. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer wirgt sicherlich auch nochmal bisschen mehr weil mehr Federweg. Allerdings ist auf unserem ein X0 Schaltwerk anstatt X9 verbaut. Das spart sicher auch nochmal 30g


 
Der Daempfer ist gleich. Nix mehr Federweg. Ausser der Gabel ist das Fahrwerk "original" Nerve XC.


----------



## Roitherkur (24. August 2007)

Stimmt, wie komm ich da nur drauf.


----------



## renderscout (24. August 2007)

So, ich darf mich heute (+2 Tage wegen dem WE) hier im Wartezimmer anmelden, da sich während meiner "Feierabendtour" (zwischen dem nächtlichen Regenerguss und ein paar Sonnenstrahlen) heute mein Tretlager anhört und anfühlt wie ne alte Kaffeemühle... 

Naja, ich werds Montag erst einschicken können und lass es dabei auch gleich warten/durchsehen...

Dachte eigentlich nicht, dass das mit den neuen Hollowtech II dingern so schnell passiert


----------



## Roitherkur (25. August 2007)

Hab gerade anhand der roten Karte im Briefkasten festgestellt das mein Canyon wohl gekommen ist. Jetzt hat die Post allerdings schon zu und ich muss bis Montag warten. 

Hab übrigens keine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Sonst hätte ich heut morgen in Briefkasten geguckt und dann gleich das Rad von der Post holen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (25. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Hab gerade anhand der roten Karte im Briefkasten festgestellt das mein Canyon wohl gekommen ist. Jetzt hat die Post allerdings schon zu und ich muss bis Montag warten.
> 
> Hab übrigens keine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Sonst hätte ich heut morgen in Briefkasten geguckt und dann gleich das Rad von der Post holen können.


 
Na dann wuensche ich dir erstmal ein entspanntes Wochenende  Fuer Montag schon Urlaub eingereicht?


----------



## FetterOtter (25. August 2007)

So, will ich mich auch mal offiziell auf die "Nerve XC 7.0 Pro" Warteliste stellen... Kann man noch mehr Bilder von den glücklichen Besitzern erwarten?


----------



## Roitherkur (25. August 2007)

Sobald ich Besitzer bin gibts auch ein paar Bilder natürlich 

Montag leider keinen Urlaub


----------



## Roitherkur (28. August 2007)

Also wollte mich hier abmelden. Hab mein Nerver XC 7.0 Pro gestern abgeholt. Bin von Verarbeitung und den Anbauteilen echt begeistert. Auch ist es wirklich sehr leicht. Die Rahmengrösse ist schon grenzwertig, aber vom Fahren her passt und wenn ich über dem Rahmen steh hau ich mir nix an. So sehr viel Platz ist aber auch nicht mehr. Werds aber behalten, denn wie gesagt, vom Fahren her passts ja super. Bilder gibts heute Abend in der Galerie.


----------



## Power-Valve (28. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Also wollte mich hier abmelden. Hab mein Nerver XC 7.0 Pro gestern abgeholt. Bin von Verarbeitung und den Anbauteilen echt begeistert. Auch ist es wirklich sehr leicht. Die Rahmengrösse ist schon grenzwertig, aber vom Fahren her passt und wenn ich über dem Rahmen steh hau ich mir nix an. So sehr viel Platz ist aber auch nicht mehr. Werds aber behalten, denn wie gesagt, vom Fahren her passts ja super. Bilder gibts heute Abend in der Galerie.


 
Fein!. Welche Groesse hast du denn genommen und wie gross bist du? Muss ich wohl nachher mal in die Galerie schauen...


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2007)

Dere miteinander,
mein FRX 9.0 ist heute angekommen!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Roitherkur (28. August 2007)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Fein!. Welche Groesse hast du denn genommen und wie gross bist du? Muss ich wohl nachher mal in die Galerie schauen...



Bin 173cm. mit für meine Grösse beachtlicher 82cm. Schrittlänge. 

Hab mich vom PPS zu einem M überreden lassen und bin nach wie vor unsicher, aber jetzt muss ichs eh behalten, bin ja schon unterwegs damit gewesen.


----------



## Power-Valve (28. August 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere miteinander,
> mein FRX 9.0 ist heute angekommen!!!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth


 
Bilder??? Details?

Viel Spass damit!
Uwe


----------



## Power-Valve (28. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Bin 173cm. mit für meine Grösse beachtlicher 82cm. Schrittlänge.
> 
> Hab mich vom PPS zu einem M überreden lassen und bin nach wie vor unsicher, aber jetzt muss ichs eh behalten, bin ja schon unterwegs damit gewesen.


 
Hm, ich hab 176cm und 81cm und hab mich auch zu nem M ueberreden lassen. Passt soweit auch. Allerdings waere nen S wohl auch ok gewesen, von der Sitzposition wohl etwas bequemer.

Vielleicht mache ich aber noch was am Vorbau, hab da noch nen Verstellbaren liegen.

Von welchem Modell stammt denn dein Rahmen? Auch XC 9.0? Gut fuer den Wiederverkauf ;-)


----------



## Roitherkur (28. August 2007)

Bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub Modell stand gar keins drauf. Nur Nerve XC, mehr nicht. 

Finde das M schaut schon riesig aus und wenn man dann die Gabel auch noch voll ausfährt ist es schon ein Trumm. Wobei ich die Gabel gestern mit 110mm gefahren bin und mehr brauchts für mich eigentlich nicht. 

Naja vom Fahren her passt das Rad eigentlich. Ich muss mich halt erst umstimme. Hatte ja vorher ein 16", was schon ne ganze Ecke kleiner ist. Das fährt jetzt meine Freundin mit 156cm. und der passts eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (28. August 2007)

Bei mir steht die Modellbezeichnung ganz vorne rechts am Oberrohr, kurz vor dem Steuerkopf. Siehe Fotos.

Naja, kannst ja mal schauen, wenn du heute Abend Fotos machst ;-)


----------



## Roitherkur (28. August 2007)

Jup, ich guck mal nach.


----------



## Roitherkur (29. August 2007)

Schande über mich hab gestern wieder keine Fotos gemacht. Bin aber wieder gefahren und finds einfach nur toll. Auch wenn ich noch Probleme mit dem Gabelsetup hab. Bin gestern nen bisschen steinigeren Weg runter gebrettert und die Vibrationen waren so stark das mir die Finger richtig geschmerzt haben. Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## FetterOtter (29. August 2007)

...und ich hätte sooo gerne Bilder gehabt  

Guck mal hier - mit sowas vertreib ich mir die Zeit, wenn ich keine Bilder seh ;-)


----------



## Roitherkur (29. August 2007)

Bilder kommen noch. Ich wollte ja auch kein blitzblankes Bike posten, sowas ist ja peinlich


----------



## Power-Valve (29. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Schande über mich hab gestern wieder keine Fotos gemacht. Bin aber wieder gefahren und finds einfach nur toll. Auch wenn ich noch Probleme mit dem Gabelsetup hab. Bin gestern nen bisschen steinigeren Weg runter gebrettert und die Vibrationen waren so stark das mir die Finger richtig geschmerzt haben. Jemand nen Tipp?


 
War die Druckstufe zugedreht? Blauer, aeusserer Ring nach links drehen, rechter Holm... Sonst ist das als wenn der Lockout drin ist. Der blaue Lockouthebel sollte dann natuerlich links stehen

Zugstufe, wieviel Klicks auf?

Nen bisschen unkomfortabel kommt sie mir aber auf kurzen Wellen auch vor. Evtl. laeuft die sich auber noch ein.

Ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/suspension_tuning_tips.htm


----------



## Roitherkur (29. August 2007)

Werd heut Abend mal die Einstellungen checken und evtl. nochmal SAG anpassen.


----------



## Power-Valve (29. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Werd heut Abend mal die Einstellungen checken und evtl. nochmal SAG anpassen.


schau dir vor allem mal die Druckstufe an.


----------



## Roitherkur (29. August 2007)

Grad mal geguckt. die Druckstufe war ned riichtig eingestellt. Kanns zwar erst morgen richtig testen, aber ich glaub das wars. Hier jetzt ein paar Bilder, ein wenig uninspiriert, aber besser als nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FetterOtter (29. August 2007)

Danke ;-) Sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus, meins ist wohl auch unterwegs...


----------



## Power-Valve (29. August 2007)

und was steht nun auf dem Rahmen? Kann man auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen ;-)

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roitherkur (30. August 2007)

Hab heut noch bissl rumgespielt mit Druck- und Zugstufe, aber das starke Vibrieren nicht weg bekommen. Hat jemand noch nen Tipp? Vornehmlich bei Schotterabfahrten viebriert der Lenker sehr stark.

Wegen was auf dem Rahmen steht hab ich noch immer nicht geguckt. Irgendwie vernebelt es mir immer das Hirn wenn ich in der Nähe meines Rades bin


----------



## klaus_fusion (30. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Hab heut noch bissl rumgespielt mit Druck- und Zugstufe, aber das starke Vibrieren nicht weg bekommen. Hat jemand noch nen Tipp? Vornehmlich bei Schotterabfahrten viebriert der Lenker sehr stark.



deswegen ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270749


----------



## Roitherkur (31. August 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> deswegen ?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270749



Hmm kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da das Vibirieren auch auftritt ohne zu bremsen. Ausserdem scheint das ein Formula spezifisches Problem zu sein.


----------



## Power-Valve (31. August 2007)

was fuer einen Luftdruck faehrst du vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (31. August 2007)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> was fuer einen Luftdruck faehrst du vorne?



Das werd ich heute mal checken, wäre auch mein nächster Gedanke gewesen. Hab an nix verändert und fahre den Druck wie es gekommen ist. Hab aber schon gemerkt das die wohl nen recht hohen Druck rein haben. Wie viel bar hast du drin? 

Noch ne andere Frage: Weisst du den Radumfang von den Nobby Nics in Verbindung mit den DT Swiss Felgen?

Auf meinem Rahmen steht übrigens auch 9.0.


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. August 2007)

so ich warte nun auch wieder...

nämlich darauf dass sich jemand findet, der ein gebrauchtes ultimate cf will...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=66479

weitere fotos in meinem album

wenn sich nämlich jemand findet will ich mir eine kleinere größe zulegen,weil das bike an sich ist super,nur ist mir die oberrohrlänge von meinem (19zoll) zu lang, weil ich einen (im vergleich zur schrittlänge) zu kurzen oberkörper habe...

also wer so was will pn an mich...

joe


----------



## Power-Valve (31. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Das werd ich heute mal checken, wäre auch mein nächster Gedanke gewesen. Hab an nix verändert und fahre den Druck wie es gekommen ist. Hab aber schon gemerkt das die wohl nen recht hohen Druck rein haben. Wie viel bar hast du drin?


2,5 bar vorne... Original waren da 4 bar drin oder so...



> Noch ne andere Frage: Weisst du den Radumfang von den Nobby Nics in Verbindung mit den DT Swiss Felgen?


keine Ahnung... hab den Wert aus der Anleitung von meinem Tacho genommen. Da stand was drin fuer 2.25x26.



> Auf meinem Rahmen steht übrigens auch 9.0.


 
Fein. Steigert den Wiederverkaufswert  ...


----------



## gentic (1. September 2007)

thats life...

heute waren wir bein canyon auf der messe... nachdem sich am torque nix ändert für nächstes jahr hat mein kumpel sich gleich eins am stand (an dem pc) sein frx geordert... 10 min später anruf... ausverkauft in S... cruel world...


----------



## Ninja2007 (1. September 2007)

Hab grad XC8 bestellt - Gibts Sachen die man gleich Einstellen soll wenns kommt?


----------



## klaus_fusion (1. September 2007)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Hab grad XC8 bestellt - Gibts Sachen die man gleich Einstellen soll wenns kommt?



Rauchen und Alk-konsum


----------



## gentic (1. September 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Rauchen und Alk-konsum



 das wollt ich auch grad schreiben...


----------



## FetterOtter (1. September 2007)

Meins (Nerve XC 7.0 Pro) ist heute angekommen, paar Bilder gibt´s im Flickr-Set.


----------



## Power-Valve (1. September 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Meins (Nerve XC 7.0 Pro) ist heute angekommen, paar Bilder gibt´s im Flickr-Set.


 
hm, hat Canyon wohl zuviele 9.0er Rahmenaufkleber gehabt... Feine Fotos! Viel Spass bei der ersten Tour...
Uwe


----------



## Ninja2007 (2. September 2007)

schaut doch sehr geil aus#


Viel Spass beim BIKEN!

Freu mich schon auf mein 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FetterOtter (2. September 2007)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Viel Spass bei der ersten Tour...
> Uwe



Was für ein Spaß, komme grade von meiner ersten Tour zurück, gut, hier und da muss noch ein bisschen am Setup gefeilt werden und vorn vibriert´s jetzt beim stehen bleiben, aber sonst hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß auf einem Bike ;-)


----------



## maku (5. September 2007)

da hier viele über die langen wartezeiten von canyon schimpfen 
auch mal was erfreuliches:
montag vormittag: bestellt
dienstag mittag: bestellbestätigung per post erhalten
mittwoch nachmittag: versandbestätigung per e-mail erhalten
ab donnerstag: warten bis dhl mein neues rad liefert! 
danke canyon - jederzeit wieder!


----------



## maku (6. September 2007)

nachtrag: ...und heute wurde auch schon geliefert!
also 4 tage von der bestellung bis zur lieferung - besser 
kanns wohl nicht laufen!


----------



## Büscherammler (6. September 2007)

maku schrieb:


> da hier viele über die langen wartezeiten von canyon schimpfen
> auch mal was erfreuliches:
> montag vormittag: bestellt
> dienstag mittag: bestellbestätigung per post erhalten
> ...



Da kann ich mich anschließen!
Ebenso Montag vormittag bestellt, Dienstag schriftliche Bestätigung erhalten,
heute Donnerstag Mail das das Bike unterwegs ist! 
Der ganze Spaß soagr mit Optitune! Wenn ich dran denke wie lange manche auch ihre Torques gewartet haben  (gell Gerhardo  )

Jetzt hängts also nur noch an der Post


----------



## Didi123 (6. September 2007)

maku schrieb:


> da hier viele über die langen wartezeiten von canyon schimpfen auch mal was erfreuliches...



Der große Ansturm resp. die Bikekaufsaison ist ja inzwischen vorbei und selbst die letzten noch fehlenden Teile sind inzwischen aus Taiwan und China eingetroffen.
Was jetzt über den Tresen geht sind eh nur noch die Reste...
Wenn jetzt immer noch Lieferschwierigkeiten bestehen würden wär's wirklich schlimm.

Du freust dich bestimmt auch, wenn Du im Dezember im Baumarkt noch einen Ventilator ergattern konntest, was...?


----------



## maku (6. September 2007)

> Du freust dich bestimmt auch, wenn Du im Dezember im Baumarkt noch einen Ventilator ergattern konntest, was...?



wenn der ventilator ordentlich reduziert ist ja!


----------



## B.Z. (6. September 2007)

Hi, rutscht mal zur Seite! 

Ich war Heute in Koblenz und habe aus dem Sparbuch ein Ultimate AL 6.0 bestellt. Die Lieferung soll in 10 - 14 Tagen erfolgen.

Um in der Übergangszeit / im Winter GA zu trainieren, wollte ich ein preiswertes Rad. Zuerst dachte ich an ein Cyclo Cross, habe mich aber letztlich doch für ein RR entschieden.

Ich hatte schon ewig kein RR mehr. Bin mal gespannt...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## Ninja2007 (6. September 2007)

Also ich habe mein XC am Samstag bestellt und diesen Mittwoch ist der Brief gekommen - bin gespannt wann die Rechnung bzw. das Rad bei mir ankommt - ich komme aber aus dem schönen Österreich und da dauert das sicher länger als in Deutschland!

Robert


----------



## Damistam (6. September 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Der große Ansturm resp. die Bikekaufsaison ist ja inzwischen vorbei und selbst die letzten noch fehlenden Teile sind inzwischen aus Taiwan und China eingetroffen.
> Was jetzt über den Tresen geht sind eh nur noch die Reste...
> Wenn jetzt immer noch Lieferschwierigkeiten bestehen würden wär's wirklich schlimm.
> 
> Du freust dich bestimmt auch, wenn Du im Dezember im Baumarkt noch einen Ventilator ergattern konntest, was...?




Schön wäre es wenn es keine Probleme mehr gebe   
Aber ich habe bis jez immer noch kein Roco bei mir gesehen und auch der Weihnachtsmann hat sich schon negativ bei mir geäußert 

Ich hoffe mal das mein 07 ES bis zum Beginn der nächsten Saison ENDLICH fertig ist..... 

Aber ich glaube irgentwie selber nemmer so daran .....

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ConeBone (8. September 2007)

So, gradn Yellowstone 5.0 bestellt.
Sollte eigentlich nen Grand Canyon 6.0 werden, war aber schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (8. September 2007)

Hi, 
habe mir Donnerstag abend ein Torque 9.0 FRX bestellt, per Internet wurde das angenommen,
per mail wurde der Eingang meiner  Bestellung bestätigt
bin nun mal gespannt, ob ich ein AB bekomme, wie lange dauert die denn normalerweise??


Gruss


----------



## klaus_fusion (8. September 2007)

.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298655




.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (8. September 2007)

also ich will nicht ins Wartezimmer 2008 gehe davon aus, dass ich das Bike die nächsten Wochen bekomme

Gruss


----------



## Ninja2007 (11. September 2007)

Ich will auch nicht ins Wartezimmer 2008 immerhin werde ich ja hoffentlich nächste Woche mein Bike bekommen!


----------



## Mr_Ransom (11. September 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ja auf meine Internetbestellung eine mail bestätigung bekommen

Man hat mir eine Änderungsanfrage beantwortet, ohne darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Rad gar nicht mehr lieferbar sei.

Heute habe ich dann mal bei Canyon nachgehakt, was denn mit der AB sei.


Antwort war: Rad nicht mehr lieferbar.

Mir ist unverständlich, warum ich online im Internet ein nicht mehr lieferbares Bike bestellen kann??

Canyon sollte sich überlegen den Programmierer zu feuern!!

Nach der Absage durch Canyon habe ich meinen Vororthändler konsultiert, er hat mir nun ein Angebot mit -35% auf dieses Jahr Modell gemacht, das ich annehmen werde.
Da kann ich auch mal hinfahren bei Problemen, ist nun im Endeffekt günstiger als Canyon

Fazit:  ich bin kuriert vom Versender, Versuch war negativ.


Rat: verhandelt mit eurem Händler, ist fruchtbarer als Versender

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (11. September 2007)

Also mal ganz ehrlich gesagt ist das doch abzusehen gewesen und es wurde schon des öfteren im Forum darauf hingewiesen das bestimmte Bikes ausverkauft sind...! Desweiteren wurde auch des öfteren schon gesagt, dass es manchmal Abweichungen zu der Verfügbarkeit auf den Internetseiten und der Telefonhotline gibt. Warum hast du nicht gleich angerufen?! (Ja, ich weiß das man manchmal nicht durchkommt, auch darauf wurde hingewiesen) Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Leute sich hier teilweise nach nur 3 Tagen mitm FRX aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet haben und auch im Sparbuch keine mehr standen weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht, weshalb du dich da aufregst?! 

Die Season ist nunmal vorbei und diesjahr gabs wohl keinen Versender ohne Engpässe...

Übrigens gibt es viele Internetseiten-/shops auf denen dir dasselbe passieren kann. Dies wird hoffentlich mit der neuen Version der Internetseiten passé sein.


----------



## mike0h (11. September 2007)

muss ich mir sorgen machen, wenn mein Anfang Juli bestelltes GC 9.0 noch immer nicht da ist? (Liefertermin sollte irgendwann diese Woche sein, hab jedoch noch nichts weiteres gehört)


----------



## braintrust (12. September 2007)

ruf da an!


----------



## kitor (12. September 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich gesagt ist das doch abzusehen gewesen und es wurde schon des öfteren im Forum darauf hingewiesen das bestimmte Bikes ausverkauft sind...! Desweiteren wurde auch des öfteren schon gesagt, dass es manchmal Abweichungen zu der Verfügbarkeit auf den Internetseiten und der Telefonhotline gibt. Warum hast du nicht gleich angerufen?! (Ja, ich weiß das man manchmal nicht durchkommt, auch darauf wurde hingewiesen) Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Leute sich hier teilweise nach nur 3 Tagen mitm FRX aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet haben und auch im Sparbuch keine mehr standen weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht, weshalb du dich da aufregst?!
> 
> Die Season ist nunmal vorbei und diesjahr gabs wohl keinen Versender ohne Engpässe...
> 
> Übrigens gibt es viele Internetseiten-/shops auf denen dir dasselbe passieren kann. Dies wird hoffentlich mit der neuen Version der Internetseiten passé sein.




   

Es liegt nicht an der Website, wenn ein Händler was verspricht, was er nicht halten kann.

In diesen Fällen kann man unter Umständen auch eine Frist zur Lieferung setzen und wenn die nicht eingehalten wird, sich woanders ein anderes schönes Bike aussuchen (kann auch teurer sein) und sich die Differenz erstatten lassen.


----------



## renderscout (12. September 2007)

Damit meinte ich ja unter anderem auch den Umstand, dass sehr viele Besteller während der Bestellung noch einmal "umswitchen" im Modellwunsch. Da zeig mir mal ein System, welches das richtig mitbuchen kann/tut. Es dürften ja wohl alle mitbekommen haben, dass die Internetverfügbarkeit kein "live" System ist, was heißt, dass es nicht stetig aktualisiert wird! 

Mehr meinte ich damit nicht! Das mit dem "Differenz" Erstatten halte ich bei richtigen AGB´S für Schwachsinn! Ne Bestellbestätigung ist keine Auftragsbestätigung und schon gar nicht Termingebunden!


----------



## B.Z. (13. September 2007)

Vor genau einer Woche habe ich bestellt.

Heute kam die Mail, daß das bike zur Abholung bereit steht.  

Top, da kann man nicht meckern!  

LG

Bernd


----------



## B.Z. (17. September 2007)

Ich melde mich aus dem Wartezimmer wieder ab.  

Habe das bike am Samstag abgeholt, die Anbauteile montiert und bin dann noch eine Einrollrunde gefahren.

Am Sonntag gab es dann die erste ernsthafte RR-Tour, 164 Km, 2.580 Hm.  

Heute Abend dann nochmal 71 Km. Insgesamt waren es jetzt innerhalb von 3 Tagen 292 Km und 3.900 Hm mit dem Rennrad.  Schon irgendwie eine andere Belastung als mit dem MTB, ich spüre meine Haxen...  und so langsam gewöhne ich mich an die Sitzposition. Macht Spaß das bike, ich habe keinen Grund zum Meckern.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (19. September 2007)

So, nach langem Hin- und Herüberlegen, habe ich mir nun ein Nerve RC 8 von 2006 bestellt.

Bin mal gespannt, wann die Rechnung eingeflogen kommt und vor allem wann das Rad ankommt.


----------



## mike0h (21. September 2007)

Mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:

Anfang Juli ein Grand Canyon 9.0 bestellt. Zwei Tage später hab ich die Auftragsbestätigung per Post bekommen mit voraussichtlichem Montagetermin in KW 36/37. Naja, da hab ich mir gedacht, dauert ganz schön lang, aber was solls. Also abgewartet bis KW 37 verstrichen ist, dann hab ich ne E-Mail hingeschickt und zwei Tage später einen Anruf bekommen, dass wohl "ein Fehler im System vorlag und das Rad leider ausverkauft ist...". Dann hab ich mal nett nachgefragt, ob es nicht irgendwelche Alternativen bezüglich Preis/Ausstattung gibt, bzw. ob man mir nicht irgendwo entgegenkommen kann. Darauf sagte man mir, dass die nicht möglich sei...  
Also für mich wars das dann wohl auch mit Canyon. Nochmal will ich keine zweieinhalb Monate während der Bike Saison auf ein Rad warten um dann zu erfahren, dass es nicht lieferbar ist  

Gruß
MIKE


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (21. September 2007)

Ich habe auch gestern Früh mein RC 8 (2006) storniert und ein Nerve ES 6 (2007) bestellt, welches ich vorher übersah. Am Nachmittag habe ich einen Anruf erhalten, dass das ES doch nicht mehr da sei.

Ich denke einfach mal, dass Canyon am Markt schneller wächst als sie es sich gedacht hatten. Ich meine welcher Händler kann es sich erlauben Geschäfte platzen zu lassen und somit (freiwillig) Kunden zu verlieren.

Ich warte auf die nächsten Modelle und werde sehen was sich ergibt. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht enttäuscht von dem bisherigen Service, aber finde es den Kunden gegenüber sehr Schade, dass es solche Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt. Es sind ja eigentlich alle Modelle, bis auf das RC und vielleicht ein paar wenige Torque ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (22. September 2007)

mike0h schrieb:


> Mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
> 
> Anfang Juli ein Grand Canyon 9.0 bestellt. Zwei Tage später hab ich die Auftragsbestätigung per Post bekommen mit voraussichtlichem Montagetermin in KW 36/37. Naja, da hab ich mir gedacht, dauert ganz schön lang, aber was solls. Also abgewartet bis KW 37 verstrichen ist, dann hab ich ne E-Mail hingeschickt und zwei Tage später einen Anruf bekommen, dass wohl "ein Fehler im System vorlag und das Rad leider ausverkauft ist...". Dann hab ich mal nett nachgefragt, ob es nicht irgendwelche Alternativen bezüglich Preis/Ausstattung gibt, bzw. ob man mir nicht irgendwo entgegenkommen kann. Darauf sagte man mir, dass die nicht möglich sei...
> Also für mich wars das dann wohl auch mit Canyon. Nochmal will ich keine zweieinhalb Monate während der Bike Saison auf ein Rad warten um dann zu erfahren, dass es nicht lieferbar ist
> ...



Hast Du mal Staabi kontaktiert ?


----------



## HammerOfJustice (23. September 2007)

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist, jetzt schon bei Canyon die 2008er Modelle zu bestellen, auch wenn die Ausstattungsdetails noch nicht veröffentlicht sind?

Würde nämlich mein Rad gerne pünktlich zur Bikesaison 2008 haben und wenn ich jetzt schon bestelle, wird es auch hoffentlich hinhauen.


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (23. September 2007)

Also ich habe am Donnerstag angefragt und da haben sie mir zum Newsletter geraten, da ich dort als erster erfahre, ab wann die neuen Modelle zu erwerben sind.

Von daher glaube ich kaum, dass Du jetzt schon bestellen kannst, lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren, wenn jemand was anderes weiß.


----------



## vtrkalle (23. September 2007)

ja kann man, du kommst auf eine Liste und bist dan einer der Ersten 2008 
so habe ich das 2006 gemacht und 2007 im Märtz mein Rad bekommen 



HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist, jetzt schon bei Canyon die 2008er Modelle zu bestellen, auch wenn die Ausstattungsdetails noch nicht veröffentlicht sind?
> 
> Würde nämlich mein Rad gerne pünktlich zur Bikesaison 2008 haben und wenn ich jetzt schon bestelle, wird es auch hoffentlich hinhauen.


----------



## LosRochos (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leute - *DIEBSTAHL* !!!

mein schönes Torque 8.0, grau, Größe M, wurde mir gestern hier in Köln aus dem Keller eines Privathauses geklaut  - keine Spuren zu finden. Mein Freund und Helfer macht auch nichts - Scheissverein!!!

Falls Euch irgendwo eins angeboten wird, bitte sofort Alarm schlagen, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so ein geiles Teil nach 2 Monaten verkauft, wenn es sein eigenes ist.

Haltet die Augen auf - ich bringe den Kerl um  - Fotos vom Blutbad dann später hier im Forum!

Gruß, Jürgen

PS - Natürlich gibts Belohnung !!!


----------



## vtrkalle (24. September 2007)

Hallo so ein Scheiß, schau dich in der Bucht um, hast du die Rahmennummer


----------



## Ninja2007 (25. September 2007)

Das mit dem Diebstahl ist ech bitterböse besonders bei einem derart schönen Rad - kann dir nur wünschen dass du den Typen findest!

TOI TOI TOI


----------



## Ninja2007 (25. September 2007)

Also mein Rad ist nach 3 Wochen und 2 Tage von beginn der Bestellung in Österreich angekommen! 

Da ich mit Vorrauskassa überwiesen habe und das ja bekanntlich länger dauert als mit Karte schreckt mich die Lieferzeit nicht!

Auf vom Service am Telefon war ich von CANYON positive Überrascht!

LG. Robert


----------



## Mepp (28. September 2007)

so dann setz ich mich auch mal ins wartezimmer..
war vorhin im laden und hab das yellowstone 5.0 bestellt. gesagt wurde mir: normal sind 7tage, aber maximal 10-14! naja mal schaun hoffe dass es bis zu den ferien fertig ist.
mfg Mepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (30. September 2007)

ich setz mich dann auch mal hier rein.
hab gestern im laden nen torque fr 8.0 bestellt und werde es hoffentlich in zwei wochen abholen können.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2007)

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mein Bike zukünftig im Kellerabteil abstelle, aber wenn es dann eines Tages auch spurlos verschwindet... das ist echt heftig!
Bald braucht man im Rahmen integriertes GPS um sein Rad wieder zu finden.


----------



## Mepp (6. Oktober 2007)

Mepp schrieb:


> so dann setz ich mich auch mal ins wartezimmer..
> war vorhin im laden und hab das yellowstone 5.0 bestellt. gesagt wurde mir: normal sind 7tage, aber maximal 10-14! naja mal schaun hoffe dass es bis zu den ferien fertig ist.
> mfg Mepp



pustekuchen!!!!!!!!! nix is mit meinem bike!: bin am pennen, da kommt mein bruder rein: canyon is am telefon. super, ich hab gedacht die sagen mir jetzt mein bike ist fertig und ich kann es abholen. nix da, falsch gedacht. die meinen nur ganz ruhig: so, wir haben jetzt nach der inventur gesehen, dass das fahrrad doch nicht mehr lieferbar ist. wir können ihnen nur noch das Yellowstone 4.0 anbieten!! so ne schweinerei
ich war im laden und der typ hat mir ganz klar gesagt, dass das bike noch lieferbar sei, obwohl im internet steht ausverkauft. ich hatte extra deswegen nachgehackt. boah ich hab so ne verdammte wut... naja ich denke das wars mit meiner bestellung bei canyon. die ham eigentlich en sehr guten eindruck gemacht, aber sowas darf nicht passieren! ich hab mich auf schöne mtb-ferien gefreut. die kann ich jetzt vergessen. dankeschön canynon
mfg Mepp


ps: ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht zu sehr auf die kacke gehaun, nehmts mir nicht übel, aber ich bin echt enttäuscht



edit: naja hab mir jetzt doch das yellowstone 4.0 bestellt. ich hab echt keinen nerv mehr mich noch groß mit ner fahrradsuche auseinanderzusetzen. ich hoffe das war die richtige entscheidung


----------



## frankZer (7. Oktober 2007)

so, ich bin raus aus dem wartezimmer und nun unter den torque fahrern 
montiert war es innerhalb einer woche, trotz feiertag und inventur, schneller gehts eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Mepp (10. Oktober 2007)

so ich verabschiede mich. habe heute mein bike geholt. 


> schneller gehts eigentlich nicht mehr.


doch es geht: am samstag bestellt und gestern hätte ich es abholen können(hatte leider keine zeit). verdammt schnelle montage
mfg Mepp


----------



## GerhardO (10. Oktober 2007)

Und was lernen wir alle daraus:

*Ein Canyon kauft man immer nur zum Ende der Saison!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (10. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir alle daraus:
> 
> *Ein Canyon kauft man immer nur zum Ende der Saison!*



Du hast doch schon 2. 

Lass lieber die Finger davon, nicht dass es wegen deiner Bestellung zu ungeahnten "neuen Dimensionen" kommt....


----------



## GerhardO (10. Oktober 2007)

Soll ich die Bikewelt nicht ein klein wenig aus den Angeln heben???


----------



## Asha'man (11. Oktober 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir alle daraus:
> 
> *Ein Canyon kauft man immer nur zum Ende der Saison!*




Ne, funktioniert nur für Modelle, die noch da sind.  Ich möchte ein ES oder ein XC bin noch etwas unschlüssig, weil ich eigentlich gerne sportlich sitze und schnell fahre (zur Zeit mit CrossRad). Möchte mir aber für später Sprünge, etc. nicht verbauen...deshalb wohl eher ES. Aber wenn's die 07er nicht mehr gibt, dann gibts die halt nimma.


----------



## GerhardO (11. Oktober 2007)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ne, funktioniert nur für Modelle, die noch da sind.



Das ist Anfangs des Jahres nicht anders! Muss nur das Wort *noch* durch *schon* ersetzen!


----------



## Asha'man (12. Oktober 2007)

Ja, habe ich schon gelesen. Ich freu mich...

Vor allem, weil dann Probefahrt vor dem Kauf unmöglich wird oder man handelt sich noch längere Wartezeiten ein. Mal sehen, vielleicht gibts noch schöne Räder von anderen Herstellern. Aber erstmal abwarten und Ende des Jahres mit Canyon sprechen.


----------

